# Make a Wish (and other organizations) ~ Wish Trippers UNITE!  Volume FOUR!



## maroo

This is Volume FOUR of the Wish Trippers Community Thread!  

First, Welcome to the WISH TRIPPERS thread!!  

This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips!  This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like. 

If you are new to the DISboards - Welcome!! 

*If you are new, scroll down to post #2 on this thread (just below on this page) and you will find lots of information designed just for our new friends!  

Frequently Asked Questions are answered below in POST 2! *

We also welcome anyone else to the thread, too!  Even you lurkers out there.  




The original thread can be found here:  Wish Trippers...Unite!  VOLUME ONE

And Volume TWO can be found here:
Wish Trippers ...Unite!  VOLUME TWO

And Volume THREE can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume THREE




Wendygrace started this thread concept in 2007 to serve as a place where families planning Make-A-Wish trips could come and share stories, pictures, information, and just life!  Thank you so much, Wendygrace, because many of us have become friends through your original thread!  

So...let's keep the thread going...


Many of these families have chosen to write a trip report and you can find the links to ALL of the Wish Trip Reports right here:  (This list includes many of the trips linked in Volume One!)


*WE are HOME!  Trip Reports!!*

*2004*
Amazing Grace's Wish Trip (links)-MAW/GKTW-Late June 04

*2007*
Wendygrace's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Late June 07            Great pictures, magical moments!  The founder of this thread wrote this one!

5dwarves' Wish Trip - Magic Moments/GKTW-August 07  Uber planner!  Live report from Disney!  Followed by a day by day report with pictures!

LeeLee2U's Wish Trip - Texas Wishing Well/Beach Club - September 07 Note they stayed at the Beach Club (Texas Wishing Well Funded Trip).  This trip report includes hints for wheelchairs (manual push chair)

Bill Lin's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - September 07 Good index!  Has a wealth of advice for Wish Trippers that has been linked on this Wish Trippers Unite thread!

Who'syourMickey's Wish Trip-Dream Factory/GKTW - September 07 Dream Factory trip.  Good index!  Great allergies information!  Good info re: GKTW villas.  TR is unfinished, though.


iluvmickeymouse!'s Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-Oct.23-31, 2007 Great TR!  Lots of pics.  Very detailed.  Lots of character interaction.  Complete with Photopass pics!  




**** Update - I have been asked to do something new on here.  Some of you guys would like to know which of these TR's are FINISHED so that you don't get all caught up in one and have no real hope of an ending.  Sorta like reading a cliffhanger that has never been finished.

So, I will start with the TR's that started over a year ago and mark the ones that are FINISHED.  

If yours is NOT FINISHED, please don't worry...I am going to wait about 6 months before I even mark the TR's, so most of you guys will have plenty of time to finish...and I know there are many reasons why a TR would be unfinished - taking care of your family comes FIRST - but this will help our new folks to be able to pick some TR's that are completely finished so that they can use them to plan their trip.  




*2008*
Eeyore's Mom's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Jan 18-25, 2008   Completed Trip Report to Day 3

Queenie122's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May10-20, 2008   Done through first day

lotferg's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May 19-24, 2008   About half finished

GoofyDoo's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW July 29-Aug 4, 08 *** FINISHED!*

PatMcDuck's Wish Trip - DISNEYLAND - Aug 08 ***  FINISHED!*

HeatherN's Wish Trip August 2-8, 2008 *** FINISHED!*

Robin+5's Wish Trip August 16-23 *** FINISHED!*

laurenmama's Wish Trip Aug 19-25, 08  Pre-Trip Report, but no trip report

mistymouse5001's Trip Report MAW/GKTW Sept 5-11, 08 *** FINISHED*

bigdisgrandma's Grandparent Trip Report Sept 10-16, 08 MAW/GKTW Extended Family Sept 10-16  Pre-Trip report, TR through day 2 (includes Christmas at GKTW)

NicoleDisneyFan's Wish Trip Sept. 22-27, 08  Done through Day 1

Maroo (Lauren) Wish Trip Report! Oct 3-9, 08 MAW/Contemporary Resort *** FINISHED!*

hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip - Oct 15 - 20, 08  MAW/GKTW (Disboards thread)  (See BLOG link below for Trip Report!)
hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip BLOG!  Trip Starts Posting in October! *** FINISHED!  TR is on their BLOG*

duquette (Ethan) Wish Trip - Nov 1 - 7, 08   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Lambflock's Wish Trip - Nov. 6-12 MAW/GKTW 

oklamomof4boys' Wish Trip MAW Nov. 16-22, 08 *** FINISHED!*

bex271 (Jonah) MAW/GKTW Nov 20-26, 08   Jonah Passed away March 13, 2009

zeppy68 (Ian) Wish Trip  Nov 23-29, 08   MAW/GKTW

twinmum's (Mark) Trip Report Starlight Starbright Foundation of CANADA/GKTW  Nov 08

khalana (Lydia) Wish Trip - Dec 5 - 12, 08  Rainbow Society of Canada/GKTW

AmberGreenawalt (Sebastian) Wish Trip - Dec 6-14, 08   MAW/GKTW

hotmamac's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW Dec.13-19,08

LuvGoing2Disney7's Wish Trip - Dec.17-23,08 MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

OneBlessedFamily (Samuel) Wish Trip - Dec 17 - Jan 3 (08-09)  MAW/GKTW


*2009*

munch704 (Morgan) Wish Trip  Jan 1 - 7, 09   Starlight/Embassy Suites!  

iu97alum (Emily) Wish Trip - Jan 18 - 22, 09  MAW/CRUISE!

mom2lilnick (Nick) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Jan 19-25, 09

llurgy (Becca) Wish Trip   Jan 21 - 27, 09   MAW/GKTW

camarks1234 (AJ) Wish Trip - Feb 1 - 5, 09   MAW/CRUISE!

mindymouse1 (Clint) Wish Trip  Feb 9 - Feb 15, 2009   MAW/GKTW

macntosh (Mya) Wish Trip - Feb 21 - 28, 09  MAW/GKTW
Link to Trip Report:  Mya Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*


tinytreasures (Jason) Wish Trip - Feb 22 - 28, 09   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report Link:  Jason's Wish Trip - the Trip Report! *** FINISHED!*

LoveTheseKids (Kate) Wish Trip - Last week in Feb  MAW/GKTW


ndloewen (Noah) Wish Trip  End Feb - early March, 2009  Children's Wish Foundation   Noah Passed away on July 29, 2009
Noah's Blog for Updates on Noah:  http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
Noah's Blog for the TRIP REPORT!  http://noahswishtrip.blogspot.com/

Muttshouse (Elsa) Wish Trip   March 24 - 29  MAW/GKTW

dmbfan (Jakob) Wish Trip  March 28 - April 3, 2009  MAW/GKTW (This is the pre-trip report)
Jake's Wish Trip - This is the TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

Tamraj (Jessica) Wish Trip  March 31 - April 5, 2009

BeckySob (Piper) Wish PRETrip  April 9 - 15, 2009  MAW/GKTW
BeckySob (Piper) POST Trip Report! *** FINISHED!  (but pictures are "inactive" - so no pictures)*

queengonzo (Matthew) Wish Trip - April 18 - 24, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Matthew's Wish Trip Report - On their BLOG - GO TO APRIL 18, 2009 to see it.   *** FINISHED on blog!*

LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip - April 23 - April 29, 2009  MAW/GKTW
LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip REPORT!  It started!!! *** FINISHED!*

tbelfonti (Olivia) Wish Trip - April 27 - May 2 *** FINISHED!*

WishMom09 (Caleb) Wish Trip - May 9 - May 15, 2009 *** FINISHED!*

daddyto8 (Micah) Wish Trip - May 15-21   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

mlbarbian (Luke) Wish Trip - May 16-22, 2009   MAW/GKTW

josabbimommy (Joseph) Wish Trip - May 22-28th, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

kmparrish5 (Bailee) Wish Trip - May 23 - 29, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Andreaswish (Andrea) Wish Trip - June 8 - 13, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

keetmommy (Emma) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009
Trip Report:  Emma Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*

bellaririsa (Malia) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Lisarh (Kali) Wish Trip - June 17 - 21, 2009

sammie girl (Lexi) Wish Trip - June 18 - 24, 2009  Dream Factory/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

merneric (Sam) Wish Trip - June 22 - 28, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

AJ's Magical Wish Trip - A Post-Trip Report - June 30-July 5, 2009  MAW/GKTW 

myasma (Mya) Wish Trip - July 17 - 23, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*   Mya passed away on April 8, 2010

tastycollector Wish Trip DisneyLAND July 18 - 28, 2009
Trip Report:  Wish Trip REPORT!  DisneyLAND! *** FINISHED!*

Matt1056  (Lucas) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW  September 5-11, 2009
GUEST Trip Report:  Lucas - One Magical Morning - Written by Maroo *** FINISHED! (partial TR - covers one morning)*

Corrine 1973 (Liam) Wish Trip - Sept 13 - 19, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Liam Wish Trip Report

terry (Richard) Make a Wish Trip - Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Hurwitzfamily04 (Jayden) Make a Wish Trip   Sept 26 - October 2, 2009   MAW/GKTW

Somer (Jozlynn) Wish Trip - October 2-8, 2009 *WISH FLIGHT!*

Mickydees (Collin) Wish Trip - October 10 - 16, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

wkualum (Mikaela) Wish Trip - October 10-16, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report BLOG:  http://mikaelamadeawish.blogspot.com/ *** FINISHED!*

ahkeela (Azaria) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW   October 20 - 28, 2009

MomTo4+More (Deyki) Wish Trip  November 1-7, 2009    MAW/GKTW  

2specialkids (Nikolas "Boo") Wish Trip   November 2-8, 2009  MAW/GKTW   

CrystalSnow (Melia) Wish Trip   November 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

kdzbear (Tyler) Wish Trip - November 20-25, 2009 Dream Factory/All Star Sports (ASSp) *** FINISHED!*

cleostar09 (Saundria) Wish Trip  Coming VERY soon!!

Soon2B4 (Aidan) Wish Trip - November 29-December 5, 2009   MAW/GKTW

thatkid (Alyssa) Wish Trip - December 2-9, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Alyssa's TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

StefaniLyn (Bella) Wish Trip   December 3-12, 2009 MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Bella's Trip Report!

Savannah's Mami (Savannah) Wish Trip   December 8-14, 2009     MAW/GKTW
Savannah's Trip Report - LINK TO BLOG  You will need to go back to January 2010 to get the Wish Trip Report.  *** FINISHED!*

chrissid7 (Alyssa) Wish Trip  December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

pacrosby (Matty) Wish Trip   December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Matty's Trip Report
Mini Report:  Maroo's version of Matty's Night with the Gingerbread Men





*2010*

momma mouse (Sloan) Wish Trip  Jan 23-30, 2010  Dream Factory/GKTW

pipersmom (Piper) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    March 2-8, 2010
Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8

Thumper321 (Aidan) Wish Trip  MAW   March 1-7, 2010
Aidan's TRIP REPORT!

Momofwishkid (Gavin) Wish Trip   March 3-9, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Gavin's TRIP REPORT!

alaskanabbott (James) Wish Trip  March 16, 2010  Wish Upon a North Star/GKTW
The Trip Report:James's Trip Report!

maryrn11168 (Brian) Wish Trip   MAW/CRUISE  March 27-April 3, 2010

noahsketomom (Noah) Wish Trip    April 7-13, 2010    MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Noah's Wish Trip - Trip Report

kellyw8863 (Ali) Wish Trip  April 19 - 26, 2010   MAW/GKTW   
Ali TRIP REPORT!

yinyanggirls (Phoebe) Wish Trip   April 17-30, 2010  MAW/GKTW
The Trip Report!:Phoebe Trip Report

pnutallergymom (Brigitte) Wish Trip  April 23-May 5, 2010 MAW/Animal Kingdom Lodge

Mtopher3 (Ashley) Wish Trip  MAW/CRUISE  May 9 - 13, 2010

NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  May 19-25, 2010

wishin'_on_a_star  (Catherine) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  May 17-23, 2010
Trip Report!: Catherine's Trip Report!

TTomlinson (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   End of May, 2010

momto4greatkids (Keith) Wish Trip   MAW   June 12-18, 2010    MAW/GKTW

wish_upon_a_star35 (Chase) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 23-29, 2010
Trip Report!:  Chase TRIP REPORT!

The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010

cantwaittoseemickey (Ty) Wish Trip  July 10-16, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Ty's Trip Report!

Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Lauren's Trip Report!

Adrismommy (Adri) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  July 17-23, 2010 

casper_jj11 (Sydney) Wish Trip  Children's Wish Foundation of Canada/GF  August 7-17, 2010
Trip Report: Sydney's Trip Report!

balloondoggie (Kayla) TRIP REPORT - This was live on their blog - LIVE starting 9/5/2010!

Haybuggsmom (Haylee) Wish Trip  Toby's Dream Foundation/GKTW  Dates Sept 18-25, 2010

pouty_tink (Kaylin) Wish Trip   Dream Come True/GKTW  September 20-26, 2010 

kayrasen333 (Jackson) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Sept 26-Oct 2, 2010

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    TRIP REPORT!!!!

J'sMum (J) Wish Trip  Dream Factory/GKTW  October 2010

Love_Monkey (Rachael) Whis Trip  MAW/GKTW  October 1-7, 2010  **Wish Flight!!**

ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010

jen-y (Nicky) Wish Trip  Dreams Come True/GKTW   Oct 6-17, 2010 

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 6-12, 2010

syammt (Madison) Wish Trip  Special Wish Foundation/GKTW  Oct 26 - Nov 1, 2010

rcq925 (Hayley) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

LydRos (Madison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW November 15-21, 2010 

masonbsc (Haden) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 27-December 4, 2010

icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 28-December 5, 2010

that's nice (Juliana (aka: Ana)) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 1-7, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!

owensdad (Owen) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 6-13, 2010

Bearshouse (Alexander) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 11-17, 2010

4monkeys (Allison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW (Harry Potter focus! )  December 12-18, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!!!

Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011






*2011*

Manymosi (Wendy) Wish Trip  MAW/Wilderness Lodge!   January 22-28, 2011

lawblond7 (Jake) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  January 28 - Feb 3, 2011

katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011

fulseasmama (Chelsea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 1-7, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

hollie1974 (Lily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 6-12, 2011

Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011

Joshay2234 (Haylie) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   February 20-26, 2011

kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Feb 24-March 2, 2011

Glo's Wish (Gloria Joy) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  end of Feb 2011

luvmygrlz3 (Khelsey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3-9, 2011

CeraMomof3 (Mila) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3 - 11, 2011

blessed03 (Carter) Wish Trip  MAW/?? March 5-11, 2011

my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 13 - 19, 2011

Mom2mitokids (Korissa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 13-23, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

MitoDadMO (Kade) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 16-22, 2011

jwallaceent (Brooke) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 23-29, 2011

jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 31 - April 8, 2011

HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  April 15 - 21, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!


brookerene (Kaleb) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  April 18-24, 2011 

Mom2Miracles ("Peanut") Wish Trip  CWF/GKTW   end of April/first part of May, 2011

LVMom23 (Hannah) Wish Trip!  April 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mawmay2011 (Brooke) Wish Trip!  May 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

andys_wish (Andy) Wish Trip!  May 6-12, 2011  MAW/GKTW

rosieari9197 (Ari) Wish Trip!  May 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mommy2girlswv (January) Wish Trip   May 6 - May 12, 2011  MAW/??
TRIP REPORT!!

tinytreasures (Avy) Wish Trip   May 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

evsmama30 (Evan) Wish Trip  May 19 - 24, 2011  Sunshine Foundation/Dream Village

shruley "Gabriella" (name changed to protect privacy for the family) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW  Trip Report In Progress!!  

Perrinsmommy (Perrin) Wish Trip!  June 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Tonyababyrn (Trace) Wish Trip!  June 8-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW

alexwyn (Hamilton) Wish Trip!  June 14-20, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mysevendwarfs (Bridget) Wish Trip!  June 27 - July 3, 2011  MAW/GKTW 









*We are GOING and PLANNING!  Come help us plan!*

chelleydi77 (Madison) Wish Trip!  Aug 21 - 25, 2011  MAW/CRUISE - Disney Dream!

angeque143 (Eva) Wish Trip!  Sept 6-12, 2011   MAW/GKTW

mom2pixies (Brooke) Wish Trip!  Sept 8 - 15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

vegaangel82 (Gabriella) Wish Trip!  Sept 10-17, 2011  MAW/CRUISE!!

jessiebean (Micah) Wish Trip!  Sept 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

princessmamaof5 (Mackenzie) Wish Trip!  Sept 12-18, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Em'swish (Emily) Wish Trip!  Sept 24-30, 2011   MAW/GKTW

disneymomma01 (Katelyn) Wish Trip!  Oct 1-7, 2011 Dream Factory/GKTW

danut (Brendan) Wish Trip!  October 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW?

blessedmom4 (Lisa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 13-23, 2011

katieb4 (Gabbie) Wish Trip!  Oct 14-Oct 20, 2011  MAW/???

shellyplus4 (Mattie) Wish Trip!  October 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Owensheart (Owen) Wish Trip!  December 4-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW

sgarrity (DeAnna) Wish Trip!  December 20-January 1, 2012  MAW/GKTW







*Anxiously Awaiting DATES!*  

kimmg ('E') Wish Trip!  Dates TBA!  MAW/????

jon03015 (Austin) Wish Trip!  Dates TBA   MAW/GKTW

Alanae (Caitlin) Wish Trip!  Dates TBA   MAW/????

Happy_Dreams1's Wish Trip!  (Claudia) Dates TBA!  MAW/????

Synovial (Preston) Wish Trip!  Dates TBA (Oct/Nov?)  MAW/????




For other links, hints, trip report information...check post 2!










.


----------



## maroo

*The Wish Trip Resource Page!*


Are you new to the DISboards?  If so, you will probably need some information to get started!   

First, you will probably want to "post" 10 times so that you can post pictures and send Private Messages (PMs) to people.
CLICK HERE to post 10 times!

Then feel free to post on this thread.  Introduce yourself by including any information that you would like about your family, etc.  And ask any questions you may have about Wish Trips!  Welcome to the thread! 


Where many families stay on a Wish Trip to Disney World!
Give Kids the World


GKTW on the Today Show!!
Click above to see the video!  


*Organizations that grant WISH TRIPS!*
Make A Wish Foundation
Texas Wishing Well
Magic Moments
The Dream Factory
Children's Wish Foundation International
Rainbow Society - Manitoba, Canada Children Only - (children must be able to verbalize their wish)
A Wish Come True (Rhode Island and southeastern Massachusetts)


*Organizations that grant Wish Trips for ADULTS*
http://www.dreamfoundation.org/


*Frequently asked questions!   *
How do I start a pre-trip report on the DISboards?
How do I post PICTURES?!?!?
What is The Big Give?!?
More info re: The Big Give from livndisney...
What is the PhotoPass CD?  Is it FREE?
How do I MULTI-QUOTE?
How do I create LINKS on my Signature or Trip Report??  **Very good info with pictures to explain!!**
Another great post for HOW TO DO LINKS!  Another with pictures and explanation!!
Cheat Sheet for ABBREVIATIONS
MNSSHP???  MVMCP??  Should I go to a PARTY?!?!

*
Past Wish Trip Families Wisdom/Tips to Pass On to NEW Families!*
TOP 20 Hints for Future Wish Families from the Past Wish Families
Tips from a Wish Family (December 2010)


*Information for those staying at Give Kids the World (GKTW)*
Great Description of a GKTW Villa!
You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties! 


*Information for those staying at Dream Village*
Dream Village

*Sea World Info*
Dine with Shamu Buffet Information


*Universal Tips and Reports*
From Matty's TR - Seussville Part ONE!
From Matty's TR - More Universal Pics!
From Matty's TR - The Grinch Christmas Show!



*
Great DISboards.com links that apply to Wish Trips!*
Main Page for disABILITIES Forum - Everything you would ever want to know about doing Disney with a Disability!
GREAT INFORMATION about disABILITIES from the DISboards!
How to get special postcards sent to your family...From a fellow DISer!  Click Here
Should I rent a STROLLER?  Click here for info!  Most MAW families should check out this link!  


*Wish Lounges - Lounges either created for Wish Families or Lounges with special Wish Family access!*
Pictures of the Wish Lounge at the Magic Kingdom
Pictures of BASE21 - EPCOT lounge near Spaceship Earth

*Extra Stuff*
Bill Lin's Follow Up trip to Disney Land 08 with World Passport
Great Hints for Wish Trips!
A completely random thought about WATER in Disney
Information about using Oxygen on Airplanes - Check with your MAW re: this!!
Free Photo Shoot for Families of Disabled or Sick Children!!  Great Website!
Bathrooms, Bathrooms and More Bathrooms!!!
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party info (MNSSHP)
Allears.net Blog Entry about a special device for the BLIND traveler.  Also has info on disabilities in general.
LINKS to Disney Park Guides for those with DISABILITIES!
Packing List!


Heartwarming Thread:  Add your story, too!!!


Looking for Disney Themed activities for your KIDS?  THIS is the DISNEY NIGHTS thread!



*Totally Random and Just for Fun*
How to beat your KIDS and husband/wife at BUZZ LIGHTYEAR


Just a resources page!!   If you know of a resource that I should add, please let me know!!


.


----------



## maroo

Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE to the new thread so that you get updates!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I made it over!

Maroo: I was looking through the trip reports/PTR and people who are going...wondering if you can add us to Planning one? We just got our dates yesterday!!!  March 3- March 9, 2010!!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## that's nice

Once again... Thank you Maroo for continuing to manage the Wish Trippers thread. You do a great job and are so helpful to all these families!!!!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Made it !!!  Thank you.  Trying to come up with a title for our trip report...


----------



## wishin' on a star

Maroo, you are amazing.  Thank you for all you do to make our wish trips magical!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

that's nice said:


> Once again... Thank you Maroo for continuing to manage the Wish Trippers thread. You do a great job and are so helpful to all these families!!!!!



I must agree here...I don't know WHERE I would be trying to plan this trip if it wasn't for you guys here...Thank you tremendously for all that you do.


----------



## jj0plin

Made it!    Thank you, you do an amazing job of keeping up with all of these!


----------



## kailatilear

Made it!!! Maroo, thank you for all you do on these boards...


----------



## Manymosi

Does anybody know if it is allowed to carry-on a car GPS unit? If not, can it be in a checked bag? I would like to bring ours for use in our rental van.


----------



## that's nice

Manymosi said:


> Does anybody know if it is allowed to carry-on a car GPS unit? If not, can it be in a checked bag? I would like to bring ours for use in our rental van.



Yes. You are able to carry it on with no problem!


----------



## Manymosi

that's nice said:


> Yes. You are able to carry it on with no problem!



Great, thanks!


----------



## crashbb

Manymosi said:


> Does anybody know if it is allowed to carry-on a car GPS unit? If not, can it be in a checked bag? I would like to bring ours for use in our rental van.



I'd definitely suggest putting it in your carry-on (as someone already noted, it is allowed).  NOTHING of value should go in your checked luggage.


----------



## brookerene

I made it over.... I was wondering when it was going to happen!  Didn't want to miss it! 

Maroo, can you put our ptr on the above list?  

Shelby/Luvmygirls3, I wish I were closer I would certainly come and take the school kids photos.  I luv doing it.  Sometimes the mainstream companies many schools use want so much of a $ gaurantee and they take so little time with the kids.  The workers at the school assist me and we spent quite a bit of time per child to get it.  Sometimes it just doesn't happen, especially if it's an off day for the child, but sometimes it just takes the right timing.  Maybe there is a local photographer that would be willing.....  they should look into it.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Thanks Maroo, for all you work here  We're heading back to WDW and a visit to GKTW in 3 weeks! I can't wait to see the village again


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Does Make-A-Wish do internation trips? Like, let's say to Europe?


----------



## aprilcarp

I have been reading the disboard for awhile now and figured its time to post and introduce myself and my family.My son has been granted a make a wish and has chosen to go to Disney world.We will be going the 1st week in March.
My name is April,Husbands name is Rusty and we live right outside of cincinnati ohio.We have 5 children.Michael our oldest is our wish child.He has Rhabdomyosacoma.He has finished his treatments and is doing very well.He broke his shoulder right after he finished his last round of chemo but it is healing very nice.We have 2 other boys they are 10 and 7 and 2 girls ages 12 and 5.They are all very excited and each have started a notebook of stuff they want to do in Disney.My oldest 2 really want to try parasailing and the youngest is begging to meet the princesses.I am just hoping for some nice warm weather as we are freezing here in ohio.I will try to figure out how to post pics and post a picture of my crew.


----------



## brookerene

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Does Make-A-Wish do internation trips? Like, let's say to Europe?



I have read stories about kids going to France.  SO I believe they do...!


----------



## brookerene

aprilcarp said:


> I have been reading the disboard for awhile now and figured its time to post and introduce myself and my family.My son has been granted a make a wish and has chosen to go to Disney world.We will be going the 1st week in March.
> My name is April,Husbands name is Rusty and we live right outside of cincinnati ohio.We have 5 children.Michael our oldest is our wish child.He has Rhabdomyosacoma.He has finished his treatments and is doing very well.He broke his shoulder right after he finished his last round of chemo but it is healing very nice.We have 2 other boys they are 10 and 7 and 2 girls ages 12 and 5.They are all very excited and each have started a notebook of stuff they want to do in Disney.My oldest 2 really want to try parasailing and the youngest is begging to meet the princesses.I am just hoping for some nice warm weather as we are freezing here in ohio.I will try to figure out how to post pics and post a picture of my crew.



Welcome!  Nice to meet you!  We would love to  hear your story and to be any help we can.  There are a lot of people here who are experts on DisneyWorld (I  know Disneyland but will be going to DW for the first time on my sons MAW trip).  I recommend starting a PTR in the planning forum and linking it in your signature and we would love to follow!  It's freezing here in NE too and we've been having a blast tobogganing and sledding but it'll be nice to start the spring in FL....


----------



## blessedmom4

*Hello all, I have been away for a while due to all of the medical madness. I wanted to chime in and Thank Maroo for continuing to keep the Wish Tripper's Thread going. You are amazing! *


----------



## LindaBabe

Fairy Grandma has failed   I wrote and addressed and stamped the postcards and then  left them home  Do you think If I sent them from New York instead of Disney World, the kids would notice?  We sail tomorrow morning, and I don't have a car.  I am SO sorry.


----------



## jj0plin

LindaBabe said:


> Fairy Grandma has failed   I wrote and addressed and stamped the postcards and then  left them home  Do you think If I sent them from New York instead of Disney World, the kids would notice?  We sail tomorrow morning, and I don't have a car.  I am SO sorry.



Awww... it's okay!!!  I know my kids won't see a difference between NY or FL, and I am sure most others won't either!  You didn't fail, you went above and beyond sending these in the first place!  Have a fantastic trip


----------



## MitoDadMO

Maroo, can you add my son's ptr?  We have our meeting with our Wish Granters this Friday!!


----------



## kailatilear

I called Disney Dining about our adr for Chef Mickey's and I am glad I did.  MAW had us reserved on Feb 25 for 8:10am for a party of 2.  There are 5 of us.  The lady on the phone was so nice and got us in on Feb 26 @ 7:25 for a party of 5.  MAW is paying for 2 of us which is fine, I already knew that, but I was afraid that my Steve and the other 2 kids weren't going to be able to go.  Now I just need to know what time we need to get up and how long we should allow ourselves to get there.


----------



## kailatilear

jj0plin said:


> Awww... it's okay!!!  I know my kids won't see a difference between NY or FL, and I am sure most others won't either!  You didn't fail, you went above and beyond sending these in the first place!  Have a fantastic trip



You are fine.  My children won't know the difference and I'm sure they won't even notice where it was mailed from.  You are so sweet for doing this.


----------



## kailatilear

aprilcarp said:


> I have been reading the disboard for awhile now and figured its time to post and introduce myself and my family.My son has been granted a make a wish and has chosen to go to Disney world.We will be going the 1st week in March.
> My name is April,Husbands name is Rusty and we live right outside of cincinnati ohio.We have 5 children.Michael our oldest is our wish child.He has Rhabdomyosacoma.He has finished his treatments and is doing very well.He broke his shoulder right after he finished his last round of chemo but it is healing very nice.We have 2 other boys they are 10 and 7 and 2 girls ages 12 and 5.They are all very excited and each have started a notebook of stuff they want to do in Disney.My oldest 2 really want to try parasailing and the youngest is begging to meet the princesses.I am just hoping for some nice warm weather as we are freezing here in ohio.I will try to figure out how to post pics and post a picture of my crew.



  So glad your son is getting his wish.  I look forward to following Michael's PTR and your planning adventure.  Everyone here is wonderful and will help out in your planning if you need it.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Does Make-A-Wish do internation trips? Like, let's say to Europe?


Yes.  I have a grandniece who was given a Wish Trip from New York City.  She and her two older brothers are all Roller Coaster fanatics and ended up going to Japan and doing five parks there, including Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo Disney Seas.

(I offered to go along, at my own expense, to be with them for the trip, but  the family turned down my offer.)


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Cheshire Figment said:


> Yes.  I have a grandniece who was given a Wish Trip from New York City.  She and her two older brothers are all Roller Coaster fanatics and ended up going to Japan and doing five parks there, including Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo Disney Seas.
> 
> (I offered to go along, at my own expense, to be with them for the trip, but  the family turned down my offer.)





brookerene said:


> I have read stories about kids going to France.  SO I believe they do...!



Thank you very much!


----------



## hollie1974

Made it! 

Maroo, could you add us to the PTR's when you get a chance pretty please?


----------



## hollie1974

LindaBabe said:


> Fairy Grandma has failed   I wrote and addressed and stamped the postcards and then  left them home  Do you think If I sent them from New York instead of Disney World, the kids would notice?  We sail tomorrow morning, and I don't have a car.  I am SO sorry.



I can promise you Lily is not going to notice where they are mailed from and I highly doubt any of the kids will. Don't beat yourself up about it. I think you are wonderful for doing this! 

Hollie


----------



## alaskanabbott

So I asked a simular question on the DisAbilities, but didn't get any bites there. We are going back down to WDW at the end of the month. James really really wants to see harry potter (WWOHP) at IOA, but I'm hearing that the crowds are so bad, people pushing...the park closing WWOHP by 10am b/c it's full...and waiting 2 hours just to get in the line to get on the ride which is another hour. We won't have the "magic button" this time, but we will have US/IOA version of a GAC...and ofcourse James is in a wheelchair. He will have an absolute freak out if people are bumping into him, and waiting 3 hours for the ride is just out of the question, since it will take us an hour to get to US and his stamina just is very poor now. Anyone have any knowledge of GAC, wheelchairs and WWOHP?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

See..This is what i get for being gone all day. Now I'm on page 3. 

Thank you Mary for taking the time doing this


----------



## Mom2mitokids

alaskanabbott said:


> So I asked a simular question on the DisAbilities, but didn't get any bites there. We are going back down to WDW at the end of the month. James really really wants to see harry potter (WWOHP) at IOA, but I'm hearing that the crowds are so bad, people pushing...the park closing WWOHP by 10am b/c it's full...and waiting 2 hours just to get in the line to get on the ride which is another hour. We won't have the "magic button" this time, but we will have US/IOA version of a GAC...and ofcourse James is in a wheelchair. He will have an absolute freak out if people are bumping into him, and waiting 3 hours for the ride is just out of the question, since it will take us an hour to get to US and his stamina just is very poor now. Anyone have any knowledge of GAC, wheelchairs and WWOHP?



I wish i can help you with this. I can say that we went to our local Universal last June and we had the stroller as wheelchair pass and everyone was so great with us. All they saw was Kylee's feeding back pack and it was like we had the magic button. Grabbed our hand to be in front for shows and told us not to stand for characters. Hopefully they are really nice there with kids with SN.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Does Make-A-Wish do internation trips? Like, let's say to Europe?



I believe it's on the MAW site that if you want an international trip you have to be old enough to write why you want to go. I know it was on Korissas letter when she was approved for her MAW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

aprilcarp said:


> I have been reading the disboard for awhile now and figured its time to post and introduce myself and my family.My son has been granted a make a wish and has chosen to go to Disney world.We will be going the 1st week in March.
> My name is April,Husbands name is Rusty and we live right outside of cincinnati ohio.We have 5 children.Michael our oldest is our wish child.He has Rhabdomyosacoma.He has finished his treatments and is doing very well.He broke his shoulder right after he finished his last round of chemo but it is healing very nice.We have 2 other boys they are 10 and 7 and 2 girls ages 12 and 5.They are all very excited and each have started a notebook of stuff they want to do in Disney.My oldest 2 really want to try parasailing and the youngest is begging to meet the princesses.I am just hoping for some nice warm weather as we are freezing here in ohio.I will try to figure out how to post pics and post a picture of my crew.



Hi and welcome to the Disboard. I can't wait to hear more about Michael and the rest of the family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I just wanted to say sorry that I haven't been on everyone PTR. This last 10 day admission stay sure took a toll on me. I caught a horrible cold while inpatient and I still can't shake it. Thankfully my kids are still off this week. Hopefully life will be back to normal next week. I will post an update tomorrow on Korissas PTR.


----------



## Bearshouse

LindaBabe said:


> Fairy Grandma has failed   I wrote and addressed and stamped the postcards and then  left them home  Do you think If I sent them from New York instead of Disney World, the kids would notice?  We sail tomorrow morning, and I don't have a car.  I am SO sorry.



Couldn't the characters just be on vacation in NY, if the kids noticed?



Made it over too.  Thanks Maroo.

Bearshouse


----------



## fulseasmama

Made it over and just noticed as I posted elsewhere that we are officially under one month until we leave!!!!

I guess making a 30 day countdown like I planned will have to be edited down to the number of days we have left by the time I finally get it made!

Thanks for keeping all this going Maroo...the help from everyone here has been just amazing.


----------



## tinytreasures

sure I miss one day and miss the new thread 

GKTW question
when we went last time they didn't have any scissors in the villa's is this still true or was it because we got one of the new villa's
trying start my list of what to bring


----------



## aprilcarp

I was talking to our wish granter today about adding a few days onto our trip.I was looking at 2 rooms connecting at pop century.has anyone added days to their make a wish trip?How did it work out?


----------



## aprilcarp

I have 10 posts now so I am going to try to post a picture of my crew.We have a program here called a kid again and they do get togathers for kids who have had cancer and other serious injuries.This was taken at the Christmas party.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Has anyone else had to postpone their MAW trip due to medical reasons? We haven't actually formally made dates YET, each time we are scheduled to meet with the Wish Granters something medical happens. I dread telling our Wish Granters that once AGAIN something has happened to cause us to delay setting dates. They keep assuring me it is no problem, especially since we haven't booked the flights...I wonder if we will EVER be able to get everyone well enough to go. *


----------



## blessedmom4

aprilcarp said:


> I have 10 posts now so I am going to try to post a picture of my crew.We have a program here called a kid again and they do get togathers for kids who have had cancer and other serious injuries.This was taken at the Christmas party.



*You have a BEAUTIFUL family! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

aprilcarp said:


> I was talking to our wish granter today about adding a few days onto our trip.I was looking at 2 rooms connecting at pop century.has anyone added days to their make a wish trip?How did it work out?



We are adding 4 extra days. We aren't staying on Disney property though. We also stayed 2 extra days during my youngest wish trip. Not all chapter will allow it. All they have to do is extend your flight home. After the 7 days you are responsible for the hotel and car rental.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

aprilcarp said:


> I have 10 posts now so I am going to try to post a picture of my crew.We have a program here called a kid again and they do get togathers for kids who have had cancer and other serious injuries.This was taken at the Christmas party.



What a beautiful bunch of kiddos.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> Has anyone else had to postpone their MAW trip due to medical reasons? We haven't actually formally made dates YET, each time we are scheduled to meet with the Wish Granters something medical happens. I dread telling our Wish Granters that once AGAIN something has happened to cause us to delay setting dates. They keep assuring me it is no problem, especially since we haven't booked the flights...I wonder if we will EVER be able to get everyone well enough to go.



Hoping that doesn't happen to us. Kylee has been in hospital every month since August, so it scares me. Matter of fact the first dates we gave she was in hospital. Hoping in time you will have some dates. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hollie1974

aprilcarp said:


> I have 10 posts now so I am going to try to post a picture of my crew.We have a program here called a kid again and they do get togathers for kids who have had cancer and other serious injuries.This was taken at the Christmas party.




Isn't A Kid Again wonderful?! 

We just joined the Cleveland chapter in Nov and got to to the Christmas party. It was so much fun! Can't wait to attend more activities with the group!

Your kids are so cute!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hoping that doesn't happen to us. Kylee has been in hospital every month since August, so it scares me. Matter of fact the first dates we gave she was in hospital. Hoping in time you will have some dates. Thoughts and prayers.



*Thoughts and prayers for all of you as well. 

It has been so long since we have been away, other than out of state medical appts, I will be like a little kid if we ever DO get to go. I would like a memory that ISN'T medically related! Each date we have tentatively planned a major medical problem has happened~ hospital stays, new diagnosis, the very real possibility surgery is imminent...AGAIN...

It makes you weary, that is certain.*


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> Has anyone else had to postpone their MAW trip due to medical reasons? We haven't actually formally made dates YET, each time we are scheduled to meet with the Wish Granters something medical happens. I dread telling our Wish Granters that once AGAIN something has happened to cause us to delay setting dates. They keep assuring me it is no problem, especially since we haven't booked the flights...I wonder if we will EVER be able to get everyone well enough to go.



We had to postpone our son's MAW trip after our trip was set up. MAW was very understanding....we were supposed to go in Oct, and my son's transplant which was set for July, was postponed after we got to the hospital and found he had an infection....  we hoped we could get it done quickly enough to still take our Oct trip, but we wound up in the hospital doing the tranplant during our scheduled MAW trip!  MAW had no problem, but since we couldn't go until this spring, we had to wait for dates as they didnt schedule that far out.
I will have to say that in the end it worked out for the best....we are on a small cattle ranch, and the night before the transplant was to occur, we had 5 inches of rain, our wells flooded and a whole bunch of stuff happened that would have prevented my husband from leaving. So it worked out.  I just stayed with my son in the hospital while my hubby was able to stay home. 
Dont worry too much, if it happens,I know it will be a heartbreak, but then you get to plan again.  On the other hand, I hope you won't have to postpone and that your child will be strong and healthy as possible for the trip.
One additional thought, worrying won't keep it from happening, but planning for the possibiity might help prevent it or at least help you deal with the let down.

Date setting..... maybe you can do it online or through the phone or mail?   They deal with these things all the time.... remember that....


----------



## brookerene

I was wondering if any of you have spent a holiday at GKTW?  Did they do anything extra special?  Or is there a TR that has one in it that you have read?  Thanks


----------



## wishin' on a star

blessedmom4 said:


> Has anyone else had to postpone their MAW trip due to medical reasons? We haven't actually formally made dates YET, each time we are scheduled to meet with the Wish Granters something medical happens. I dread telling our Wish Granters that once AGAIN something has happened to cause us to delay setting dates. They keep assuring me it is no problem, especially since we haven't booked the flights...I wonder if we will EVER be able to get everyone well enough to go.



Judy, 
You WILL get to go.  It may not be this spring, but you will get there.  MAW handles stuff like this all the time dealing with critically or chronically ill children.


----------



## maroo

WOW!  Four pages.  Let me catch up here...



luvmygrlz3 said:


> I made it over!
> 
> Maroo: I was looking through the trip reports/PTR and people who are going...wondering if you can add us to Planning one? We just got our dates yesterday!!!  March 3- March 9, 2010!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



sure!  I will add all of them from these four pages. 



that's nice said:


> Once again... Thank you Maroo for continuing to manage the Wish Trippers thread. You do a great job and are so helpful to all these families!!!!!



You are so welcome! 



4monkeys said:


> Made it !!!  Thank you.  Trying to come up with a title for our trip report...



Have fun with that!   Mine was pretty generic. 



wishin' on a star said:


> Maroo, you are amazing.  Thank you for all you do to make our wish trips magical!!



You are so sweet!  I hope it helps a lot of folks!



luvmygrlz3 said:


> I must agree here...I don't know WHERE I would be trying to plan this trip if it wasn't for you guys here...Thank you tremendously for all that you do.



You are so welcome!  It isn't just me...I love this community!



jj0plin said:


> Made it!    Thank you, you do an amazing job of keeping up with all of these!



Hello!!   

THanks!



kailatilear said:


> Made it!!! Maroo, thank you for all you do on these boards...



You are so sweet! 


You guys are all so kind!


----------



## maroo

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I made it over!
> 
> Maroo: I was looking through the trip reports/PTR and people who are going...wondering if you can add us to Planning one? We just got our dates yesterday!!!  March 3- March 9, 2010!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I am confused?  Are you needing a planner from me?  Or are you planning to do a pre-trip report?  Or have you already done a pre-trip report?  I am so confused.  I think I took too much sinus medicine.  



aprilcarp said:


> I have been reading the disboard for awhile now and figured its time to post and introduce myself and my family.My son has been granted a make a wish and has chosen to go to Disney world.We will be going the 1st week in March.
> My name is April,Husbands name is Rusty and we live right outside of cincinnati ohio.We have 5 children.Michael our oldest is our wish child.He has Rhabdomyosacoma.He has finished his treatments and is doing very well.He broke his shoulder right after he finished his last round of chemo but it is healing very nice.We have 2 other boys they are 10 and 7 and 2 girls ages 12 and 5.They are all very excited and each have started a notebook of stuff they want to do in Disney.My oldest 2 really want to try parasailing and the youngest is begging to meet the princesses.I am just hoping for some nice warm weather as we are freezing here in ohio.I will try to figure out how to post pics and post a picture of my crew.



 to the DISboards and to the Wish Trippers thread!  I am so glad you have decided to come out of lurking and join us here! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Hello all, I have been away for a while due to all of the medical madness. I wanted to chime in and Thank Maroo for continuing to keep the Wish Tripper's Thread going. You are amazing! *




You are welcome, darling!




LindaBabe said:


> Fairy Grandma has failed   I wrote and addressed and stamped the postcards and then  left them home  Do you think If I sent them from New York instead of Disney World, the kids would notice?  We sail tomorrow morning, and I don't have a car.  I am SO sorry.



Aw!!!  I am so sorry, Linda.  Please, Please don't worry.  I have no idea on the Disney vs NY...not sure how kids react to that kind of stuff..???  



MitoDadMO said:


> Maroo, can you add my son's ptr?  We have our meeting with our Wish Granters this Friday!!



Sure! 



kailatilear said:


> I called Disney Dining about our adr for Chef Mickey's and I am glad I did.  MAW had us reserved on Feb 25 for 8:10am for a party of 2.  There are 5 of us.  The lady on the phone was so nice and got us in on Feb 26 @ 7:25 for a party of 5.  MAW is paying for 2 of us which is fine, I already knew that, but I was afraid that my Steve and the other 2 kids weren't going to be able to go.  Now I just need to know what time we need to get up and how long we should allow ourselves to get there.



That is awesome!  That is early...but since you are already on EST time, then that will help you get up early that one day.  

I would think you would want to head out around 7 or a little earlier.  Don't stress if you are a few min late...for typical families, they allow 15 min late...and if you are on a wish trip, I feel sure they would work with you even if you were later.  

You will want to park at the Contemporary, of course...so you should not have any trouble getting there.  Just make sure you know where you are going before you head there...the signs are not the best in that area.  



hollie1974 said:


> Made it!
> 
> Maroo, could you add us to the PTR's when you get a chance pretty please?



Sure!! 



alaskanabbott said:


> So I asked a simular question on the DisAbilities, but didn't get any bites there. We are going back down to WDW at the end of the month. James really really wants to see harry potter (WWOHP) at IOA, but I'm hearing that the crowds are so bad, people pushing...the park closing WWOHP by 10am b/c it's full...and waiting 2 hours just to get in the line to get on the ride which is another hour. We won't have the "magic button" this time, but we will have US/IOA version of a GAC...and ofcourse James is in a wheelchair. He will have an absolute freak out if people are bumping into him, and waiting 3 hours for the ride is just out of the question, since it will take us an hour to get to US and his stamina just is very poor now. Anyone have any knowledge of GAC, wheelchairs and WWOHP?



I think I may need to know this soon too....I have never even been to Universal and may be taking two people, one in a wheelchair, and would love to know how bad the crowds are.



Mom2mitokids said:


> I just wanted to say sorry that I haven't been on everyone PTR. This last 10 day admission stay sure took a toll on me. I caught a horrible cold while inpatient and I still can't shake it. Thankfully my kids are still off this week. Hopefully life will be back to normal next week. I will post an update tomorrow on Korissas PTR.



I hope you feel better soon!!!!!



Bearshouse said:


> Couldn't the characters just be on vacation in NY, if the kids noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> Made it over too.  Thanks Maroo.
> 
> Bearshouse



yw!  anytime!



fulseasmama said:


> Made it over and just noticed as I posted elsewhere that we are officially under one month until we leave!!!!
> 
> I guess making a 30 day countdown like I planned will have to be edited down to the number of days we have left by the time I finally get it made!
> 
> Thanks for keeping all this going Maroo...the help from everyone here has been just amazing.



I am so glad you are here!  



tinytreasures said:


> sure I miss one day and miss the new thread
> 
> GKTW question
> when we went last time they didn't have any scissors in the villa's is this still true or was it because we got one of the new villa's
> trying start my list of what to bring



??  Gosh...I have no idea.  If you bring them, make sure they are in checked luggage.  



aprilcarp said:


> I was talking to our wish granter today about adding a few days onto our trip.I was looking at 2 rooms connecting at pop century.has anyone added days to their make a wish trip?How did it work out?



This differs by chapter...but generally most of them allow it if you pay for it (and the rental car, all of it)...and I love the POP!!    Make sure you tell them if you need a special room (roll in shower, handicapped stuff, etc)...



aprilcarp said:


> I have 10 posts now so I am going to try to post a picture of my crew.We have a program here called a kid again and they do get togathers for kids who have had cancer and other serious injuries.This was taken at the Christmas party.



Aww!!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> Has anyone else had to postpone their MAW trip due to medical reasons? We haven't actually formally made dates YET, each time we are scheduled to meet with the Wish Granters something medical happens. I dread telling our Wish Granters that once AGAIN something has happened to cause us to delay setting dates. They keep assuring me it is no problem, especially since we haven't booked the flights...I wonder if we will EVER be able to get everyone well enough to go.



This happens a lot!  MAW is very used to this and will take care of you.  Obviously it is best for them to know before airplane tickets are purchased, but they will help you at any point...even if it is just a shorter term illness.  Everyone wants the wish child and parents and siblings to be healthy when they go (as much as possible).


----------



## maroo

I owe several of you guys an apology!

I am so sorry that I didn't have all of you guys already on the Wish Trippers list...Particularly brookerene and hollie1974...I got massive dejavu when I posted you guys and have no idea how I missed you?!?!  I am so sorry!!!!  


I think we have it ALL updated now...

So...if your dates are not on there or if you guys don't have your pre-trip report listed at all, please post a message on here so that I can follow up on it. 

I should be on later tonight and some tomorrow - but it will probably be limited...and come Sunday, we are supposed to have a pretty significant winter storm here that may take our power...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Maroo:  I was trying to say that I was looking at who is still "awaiting dates" and who has dates set and is "planning" for the Wish trip...I was letting you know that we received our dates & see if you could add ours to the "planning" one. So sorry if I confused you...


----------



## brookerene

maroo said:


> I owe several of you guys an apology!
> 
> I am so sorry that I didn't have all of you guys already on the Wish Trippers list...Particularly brookerene and hollie1974...I got massive dejavu when I posted you guys and have no idea how I missed you?!?!  I am so sorry!!!!
> 
> 
> I think we have it ALL updated now...
> 
> So...if your dates are not on there or if you guys don't have your pre-trip report listed at all, please post a message on here so that I can follow up on it.
> 
> I should be on later tonight and some tomorrow - but it will probably be limited...and come Sunday, we are supposed to have a pretty significant winter storm here that may take our power...




No prob Maroo!.....I was waiting to say anything until it got closer.....I appreciate it.... thanks!
Brooke


----------



## kailatilear

Came home to another Big Givepackage today.  Abby was really excited.  A BIG thank you to Lisa and Megan disboards name mommy2mrb for the extra pixie dust  Abby said she would love to be Megan's pen pal

Mickey Mail.  I love that















Abby with all her goodies.  She loved everything.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> Thoughts and prayers for all of you as well.
> 
> It has been so long since we have been away, other than out of state medical appts, I will be like a little kid if we ever DO get to go. I would like a memory that ISN'T medically related! Each date we have tentatively planned a major medical problem has happened~ hospital stays, new diagnosis, the very real possibility surgery is imminent...AGAIN...
> 
> It makes you weary, that is certain.



I know Lisa can't do the heat, but can you set up dates some time in Oct or November? If you need to cancel than you cancel. They won't book your flights until August or Sept and you should know how everyone is doing by then. Like everyone is saying...YOU will be going. ((HUGS))


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mary... when you go to hollie1974 PTR it takes you to Kades PTR-mitodad( I forgot his disname). Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## kailatilear

aprilcarp said:


>



You have beautiful children


----------



## MitoDadMO

We had the meeting with our Wish Granters tonight and they are recommending that Kade goto GKTW and the ocean!!!!!!

This pic is of our wish granters Ms Fran and Mr Glen


----------



## brookerene

MitoDadMO said:


> We had the meeting with our Wish Granters tonight and they are recommending that Kade goto GKTW and the ocean!!!!!!
> 
> This pic is of our wish granters Ms Fran and Mr Glen



That is wonderful!  I luv the photo with him being held...


----------



## kailatilear

MitoDadMO said:


> We had the meeting with our Wish Granters tonight and they are recommending that Kade goto GKTW and the ocean!!!!!!
> 
> This pic is of our wish granters Ms Fran and Mr Glen



That is wonderful!!! I just love that they are holding him, you can see that they are trully happy to be granting this sweet little one a wish.


----------



## tinytreasures

MitoDadMO said:


> We had the meeting with our Wish Granters tonight and they are recommending that Kade goto GKTW and the ocean!!!!!!



that picture is so sweet


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Aww...That is so sweet of a picture!!!


----------



## kayleighsmom

My daughter, my mother and I are heading down to Disney and GKTW on January 30th for a week! My daughter was diagnosed with cancer when she was 21 months old and has had many other medical issues since. We are so excited to meet all the other families and the volunteers who run this wonderful place. My daughter (who will also be celebrating her 5th birthday while there) is so excited to meet the Princesses -- we are hoping to see her favorite, Sleeping Beauty amongst our travels. We have Storytime Breakfast at Epcot booked and Cinderella's Royal Table, between the two, we hope she should be able to! We are planning our week out as best as we can before we get there, leaving lots of downtime for our diva! SO EXCITED!


----------



## brookerene

kayleighsmom said:


> My daughter, my mother and I are heading down to Disney and GKTW on January 30th for a week! My daughter was diagnosed with cancer when she was 21 months old and has had many other medical issues since. We are so excited to meet all the other families and the volunteers who run this wonderful place. My daughter (who will also be celebrating her 5th birthday while there) is so excited to meet the Princesses -- we are hoping to see her favorite, Sleeping Beauty amongst our travels. We have Storytime Breakfast at Epcot booked and Cinderella's Royal Table, between the two, we hope she should be able to! We are planning our week out as best as we can before we get there, leaving lots of downtime for our diva! SO EXCITED!



  
Wonderful....I think you'll see Aurora...make sure you post a photo!

Brooke


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Sounds like so much fun! We are going to be setting up our ressies for Akershus this weekend...our trip is the first week in March and we are soooo excited too! Keep us posted on all of your planning! I know your princess HAS to be thrilled!


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> We had to postpone our son's MAW trip after our trip was set up. MAW was very understanding....we were supposed to go in Oct, and my son's transplant which was set for July, was postponed after we got to the hospital and found he had an infection....  we hoped we could get it done quickly enough to still take our Oct trip, but we wound up in the hospital doing the tranplant during our scheduled MAW trip!  MAW had no problem, but since we couldn't go until this spring, we had to wait for dates as they didnt schedule that far out.





wishin' on a star said:


> Judy,
> You WILL get to go.  It may not be this spring, but you will get there.  MAW handles stuff like this all the time dealing with critically or chronically ill children.





maroo said:


> *This happens a lot!  MAW is very used to this and will take care of you.  Obviously it is best for them to know before airplane tickets are purchased, but they will help you at any point...even if it is just a shorter term illness.  Everyone wants the wish child and parents and siblings to be healthy when they go (as much as possible).*


*


Thank you so much ladies! You have all made me feel better. Now I just need to call the Wish Granter and let her know what is going on here...again...As I said on our PTR, my head knows we can't go in May, my heart is sad...I think after such a rough holiday season, I am just feeling a bit blue , which is very uncharacteristic of me. I will blame it on the cold weather...we have had some exceptionally not good things happening here and that is saying a lot. We always have things to worry over...usually I can find Pollyanna inside myself, just feeling weary I guess. The funny thing is, I know the trip will be here and over before we know it and we will wish we had it to look forward to again. Thank you for the reassurance! *


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> I know Lisa can't do the heat, but can you set up dates some time in Oct or November? If you need to cancel than you cancel. They won't book your flights until August or Sept and you should know how everyone is doing by then. Like everyone is saying...YOU will be going. ((HUGS))



*Thanks again for the encouragement 

I think our plan is to try and schedule it for when our oldest is out for Fall break...we will only be able to add an extra day or two; however, we couldn't afford more anyway...You are SO right about the heat! October is actually going to be better for Lisa than May, at least she will be coming out of the hottest weather instead of having been used to a freezing winter. Maybe I can save enough money for us to go to MNSSHP, that looks like a LOT of fun!*


----------



## blessedmom4

kayleighsmom said:


> My daughter, my mother and I are heading down to Disney and GKTW on January 30th for a week! My daughter was diagnosed with cancer when she was 21 months old and has had many other medical issues since. We are so excited to meet all the other families and the volunteers who run this wonderful place. My daughter (who will also be celebrating her 5th birthday while there) is so excited to meet the Princesses -- we are hoping to see her favorite, Sleeping Beauty amongst our travels. We have Storytime Breakfast at Epcot booked and Cinderella's Royal Table, between the two, we hope she should be able to! We are planning our week out as best as we can before we get there, leaving lots of downtime for our diva! SO EXCITED!



*What an amazing trip for your Princess! 
I think spending your birthday  at Disney would be such a magical time. I am certain she will be able to spend a lot of time with Aurora. Looking forward to pictures.*


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I have been reading several trip reports and trips that are coming up quickly...I keep reading about a send off party for the kiddos. Do they do this with every wish child or is this something that the child wishes for? I haven't heard anyone in our chapter talk about it. I was just curious. Also, when they arrange flights for your trip, do they put you in regular coach seats or do they give you the upper seats? Do they try to give you nonstop flights or do you have layovers? I am just thinking of things as they come along...I'm such a planner and I like to hear of what we should expect so I can mentally plan for my family.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> I believe it's on the MAW site that if you want an international trip you have to be old enough to write why you want to go. I know it was on Korissas letter when she was approved for her MAW.



Okay. Thanks! BTW, no news from MAW yet. Im beginning to believe the guy that told Dad that it can take around 4 months before someone visits your house. Im starting to re-think my tentative wish.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have been reading several trip reports and trips that are coming up quickly...I keep reading about a send off party for the kiddos. Do they do this with every wish child or is this something that the child wishes for? I haven't heard anyone in our chapter talk about it. I was just curious. Also, when they arrange flights for your trip, do they put you in regular coach seats or do they give you the upper seats? Do they try to give you nonstop flights or do you have layovers? I am just thinking of things as they come along...I'm such a planner and I like to hear of what we should expect so I can mentally plan for my family.



Not all chapter do send off parties. Our chapter does. We can have a party or the money it would cost to have a party(about $150). Korissa wants to go to Todai (It's a Japanese restaurant out here).

Our last wish trip we got regular coach seats. On the way home we were bumped to the uppers, but not first class(i forgot the name). I have read that if the airline has room they will seat you in first class(its just a little pixie dust), but MAW only pays for regular coach....from what I read. 

I think you have to ask for non stop flights. We did. If we land I may not get back on. Most PTR and TR I have read they have layovers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay. Thanks! BTW, no news from MAW yet. Im beginning to believe the guy that told Dad that it can take around 4 months before someone visits your house. Im starting to re-think my tentative wish.



I'm sorry you still haven't heard back yet. Can your parents call them and see how things are coming along?


----------



## MitoDadMO

does anyone know of hotels that are close by GKTW?  Seems as though my son Kade will have an entourage of people going with us.....2 sets of grandparents and a friend that is a pro photog that wants to shoot our trip.


----------



## brookerene

MitoDadMO said:


> does anyone know of hotels that are close by GKTW?  Seems as though my son Kade will have an entourage of people going with us.....2 sets of grandparents and a friend that is a pro photog that wants to shoot our trip.



Sorry I can't help with the hotels...but that is awesome.... grandparents and a pro photographer....  as a part-time pro-photographer myself... if I had the finances/time I would love to do that for someone!  Just to document this special time for them so that they don't have to worry about doing that themselves...will your friend allow you to post some photos for us?


----------



## MitoDadMO

she shot this story about us a few years ago.

http://www.mophotoworkshop.org/61/teamb/robinson_julia/index.html


----------



## tinytreasures

MitoDadMO said:


> she shot this story about us a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.mophotoworkshop.org/61/teamb/robinson_julia/index.html



you can see the love that little boy brings into your life 

talk to your make a wish people about hotels they will know what is closest 
I forget where my SIL was suppose to stay because the last time when we got to GKTW they told her she could just stay with us


----------



## brookerene

MitoDadMO said:


> she shot this story about us a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.mophotoworkshop.org/61/teamb/robinson_julia/index.html



The was a wonderful photo essay....Thanks for sharing....
Being the mom... I didn't take too many photos of my son's journey with his transplant, etc... and I wish there would have been someone to take a few photos....  and I'm the photographer!  I'm glad for you all!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> I'm sorry you still haven't heard back yet. Can your parents call them and see how things are coming along?



They already did before Christmas and the lady didn't say much at all. She just said it takes time..didn't say anything of what step of the process they were in.


----------



## syammt

Finally all caught up on the new volume. Thanks Maroo for everything you do her on the boards. Was wondering how your video was coming along with the GKTW pictures? Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## katieswish

Hi everyone

I am wondering if anyone has any great dinner ideas (it does not have to Disney necessarily)?  Husband and I are celebrating our anniversary while we are on Katie's wish trip and were looking for someplace that all of us may enjoy that doesn't involve characters>


----------



## kjmommie

We are looking into a wish trip for my son, 4.  He LOVES Disney so we are looking at a Disneyland or a Disney cruise.  It has been good to read the comments and Trip Reports to get some idea of what we might experience.  We have been in contact with our local group and will make official contact in March.


----------



## that's nice

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have been reading several trip reports and trips that are coming up quickly...I keep reading about a send off party for the kiddos. Do they do this with every wish child or is this something that the child wishes for? I haven't heard anyone in our chapter talk about it. I was just curious. Also, when they arrange flights for your trip, do they put you in regular coach seats or do they give you the upper seats? Do they try to give you nonstop flights or do you have layovers? I am just thinking of things as they come along...I'm such a planner and I like to hear of what we should expect so I can mentally plan for my family.



Our chapter didn't have a sendoff party but when my DDs granters came to give us our expense check and info, they brought my DD so many gifts that it was like Christmas morning. They were so kind. 

We flew Southwest so we were just in regular seats. Coming from the East Coast we had a direct flight from Hartford but I guess that it would depend on what airport you are flying out of and if they have direct flights to MCO (Orlando). 

Tim


----------



## newdrama12

MitoDadMO said:


> does anyone know of hotels that are close by GKTW?  Seems as though my son Kade will have an entourage of people going with us.....2 sets of grandparents and a friend that is a pro photog that wants to shoot our trip.



On Wednesday, I will be back at the Village, so when I head over there I will take a look at which ones are around and let you know.


----------



## twinmum

katieswish said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has any great dinner ideas (it does not have to Disney necessarily)?  Husband and I are celebrating our anniversary while we are on Katie's wish trip and were looking for someplace that all of us may enjoy that doesn't involve characters>



Hello!  That sounds like a lovely idea!  Can you help me out (I am not here that often) by reminding me of the ages of the children...and give me an idea of your budget - anything to give me a benchmark?  We have been to WDW 3 times, including our son's Wish Trip.  We used the Dining Plan to experience some of the "signature" restaurants and some other nice ones and have some favourites: California Grill & Narcoossee's, both because of great food and unique viewing of the "Wishes" fireworks if you can time it right.

Did you know you can see the menu's for the restaurants here?: http://www.allears.net/menu/menus.htm

Why don't you take a look at what park you'll be visiting the day you want to celebrate, decide what's the best option (eat in the park (if Epcot/DHS) or near the park at one of the WDW hotels.  For example, California Grill is at the Contemporary so it is just a monorail away; Narcoossee's is at the Grand Floridian and you can monorail or take a boat.

Please let me know how I can help!
Alison


----------



## AKJILL

I hope I am posting this in the right place! I had the pleasure of being one of the members of the very first wish trip threads back in 2007- (Eeyore's mom) and our family took a MAW trip in Jan. of 2008. I have not been back on Disboards in a very long time (years). Recently my best friend found out her 8 year old daughter has a non-operative brain tumor and the prognosis is grim. They have been granted a MAW trip and will be traveling to WDW in a just a few weeks (almost 3 years to the date that we were there). I love that I have the experience to draw on and share with her some of the highlights and don't miss things but in all honesty I know things have probably changed a lot in 3 years. I was also traveling with 3 boys and she just has the 1 daughter and her desires are different. One of her request is to dine with the princesses - I know this can be done at the magic kingdom and I think at Epcot but I would love some advice on what you all would recommend. This was such an awesome source of advice and friendship for our trip and I am so thankful that this DIS community still exsists.


----------



## hollie1974

So after being seizure free for over 4 months Lily had a seizure that landed her in the hospital last night.  I am so bummed! It was a very small seizure and not a Status seizures (yay!) but I was really hopping that the meds were finally controlling these. Guess not.  They upped her meds so hopefully this will keep them at bay. She is home now and back to her happy usually self which is more than I can say for Mommy, Daddy, or brother. We are all kinda bummed here but I just keep telling myself it could have been a much worse seizure because with her pattern they usually are big, bad and long. This one was more like a little blip on her brain waves.


----------



## katieswish

twinmum said:


> Hello!  That sounds like a lovely idea!  Can you help me out (I am not here that often) by reminding me of the ages of the children...and give me an idea of your budget - anything to give me a benchmark?  We have been to WDW 3 times, including our son's Wish Trip.  We used the Dining Plan to experience some of the "signature" restaurants and some other nice ones and have some favourites: California Grill & Narcoossee's, both because of great food and unique viewing of the "Wishes" fireworks if you can time it right.
> 
> Did you know you can see the menu's for the restaurants here?: http://www.allears.net/menu/menus.htm
> 
> Why don't you take a look at what park you'll be visiting the day you want to celebrate, decide what's the best option (eat in the park (if Epcot/DHS) or near the park at one of the WDW hotels.  For example, California Grill is at the Contemporary so it is just a monorail away; Narcoossee's is at the Grand Floridian and you can monorail or take a boat.
> 
> Please let me know how I can help!
> 
> Alison



Thank you the girls are  6 and 8 yrs budget is not really that much of an issue.  We are open to  any ideas,  thank you in advance


----------



## brookerene

There are some interesting ethnic restaurants in Epcot that would be awesome for an anniversary... I've read a lot of people who like LaCellier.... now outside of Disney I couldn't say.... but I recommend looking at the Epcot Restaurants....


----------



## MitoDadMO

we are trying to figure out budget for our trip.  does anyone know how much money MAW sends for expenses etc?  We are more than willing to pay our own way but would like to budget as tight as possible.


----------



## brookerene

MitoDadMO said:


> we are trying to figure out budget for our trip.  does anyone know how much money MAW sends for expenses etc?  We are more than willing to pay our own way but would like to budget as tight as possible.



To tell the truth.. from what i've read ... every MAW chapter is different...  and depending on the number of people....one family of three said they got $825  some have said 1500... so I think it can be anywhere.... I think the best bet is to call your wish granter and ask.....I would budget for a lower amount and if you get more then great!    That's what I am planning to do... budget for the least amount I'll need and then if it's more then go from there...


----------



## brookerene

Are extra magic hours directly related to a higher amount of people expected for the day?  We will be there during the week prior to Easter...and want to avoid the busiest days...so I am asking if we should avoid the parks with EMH as being a busier day?


----------



## casper_jj11

brookerene said:


> Are extra magic hours directly related to a higher amount of people expected for the day?  We will be there during the week prior to Easter...and want to avoid the busiest days...so I am asking if we should avoid the parks with EMH as being a busier day?



Definitely. The emh are almost always the busiest park of the day. Crowds will be much lower in other parks.


----------



## casper_jj11

AKJILL said:


> I hope I am posting this in the right place! I had the pleasure of being one of the members of the very first wish trip threads back in 2007- (Eeyore's mom) and our family took a MAW trip in Jan. of 2008. I have not been back on Disboards in a very long time (years). Recently my best friend found out her 8 year old daughter has a non-operative brain tumor and the prognosis is grim. They have been granted a MAW trip and will be traveling to WDW in a just a few weeks (almost 3 years to the date that we were there). I love that I have the experience to draw on and share with her some of the highlights and don't miss things but in all honesty I know things have probably changed a lot in 3 years. I was also traveling with 3 boys and she just has the 1 daughter and her desires are different. One of her request is to dine with the princesses - I know this can be done at the magic kingdom and I think at Epcot but I would love some advice on what you all would recommend. This was such an awesome source of advice and friendship for our trip and I am so thankful that this DIS community still exsists.



I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. A huge part of Sydney's wish was to dine with the princesses as well. We did Cinderella's Royal Table at the MK, Akershus at Epcot and Cinderella's dinner at the Grand Floridian. While Akershus was nice and the princesses were wonderful, it was hot that day and the line was terribly long and they were very behind schedule. Our princess day at Mk was the best. We had an 8am BBB apptmt (booked by me and paid for by our wish organization). We then had a breakfast booked at CRT for 1030am. The break from 9am to 1015am checkin was filled with riding the carousel and visiting the princesses and fairies in Toon town. She loved her breakfast and we spent the day at MK as a princess. She had so many wow moments that day ... meeting Tiana and walking hand in hand with Ariel amongst them. She was given priority location for the afternoon parade and because so many of those in the parade met her that day, they remembered her and blew kisses directly at her during the parade. I cried. If your friend's daughter loves princesses, MK is the place to be and BBB early in the day makes for so many memories on top of eating with the princesses.  She can ask her wish organization but honeslty, if this is what she really wants, I'd go ahead and book it. Its close to their trip and calling with her story could open a space. If not, calling each day may luck into an ADR for one or both activities. HTH


----------



## brookerene

QUOTE=casper_jj11;39481132]Definitely. The emh are almost always the busiest park of the day. Crowds will be much lower in other parks.[/QUOTE]

Thanks...that helps a lot.. I think I planned all of our Disney days avoiding those parks those days!


----------



## twinmum

katieswish said:


> Thank you the girls are  6 and 8 yrs budget is not really that much of an issue.  We are open to  any ideas,  thank you in advance



Hello!  I actually searched "most romantic restaurants in WDW" for a lark, and found this:

The Disney Sweetheart Dinner for Two

Disney even has a special Sweetheart Dinner for Two package. Included is a 3 course fixed price meal at a Signature Dining Restaurant. The meal includes an appetizer, entrée and a shared celebratory dessert. Youll also appreciate a specially selected beverage in 2 commemorative etched champagne flutes which are yours to keep as a commemoration of your special dinner. 

The Sweetheart Dinner for 2 is available at Citricos, Narcoossees, California Grill, Jiko, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Flying Fish, Artist Point, and Hollywood Brown Derby.

The price is $150 for all participating Signature Dining locations except California Grill; $170 at California Grill. Tax and Gratuity are extra.


Here's a link to info on the WDW website: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/sweetheart-dinner-for-two/

We've eaten at Cali Grill, Narcoossee's, Citrico's and Artist Point.  All were delicious.  The reason I recommend the first two are that there are lots of kids at both (Artist Point OK too, fewer at Citrico's).  Cali Grill & Narcoossee's are not terribly quiet - a good or bad thing depending on what you are looking for.  We were concerned about our boys being a bit loud when we first went (they are twins and they were 8 at the time).  Both have kids menu's beyond the usual mac & cheese (like steak, salmon, grilled chicken, as well as the mac & cheese which seems to be everywhere!). Cali Grill features sushi among lots of other things and has the cutest dessert for the kids: dessert sushi made with rice krispie squares shaped like sushi -uses fruit gummies for the "fish", fruit roll-ups for "seaweed" and chocolate sauce for the "soy" sauce.  The boys have put Cali Grill on the top of their list for each of our 2 other trips and are bummed we won't get there when we are at WDW for 2 nights pre-cruise in March.

The other appeal for these restaurants is fireworks viewing if you can manage.  If need be, call and explain about the Wish Trip (they "pixie-dusted" our table and made sure we had a window seat at Cali Grill).  Cali Grill is on the 15th (16th?) floor at the COntemporary, and has an observation deck with a unique view of the MK.  It's a fabulous view of the Wishes fireworks, music piped in...has been a special moment of our trips.  Narcoossee's is at the ferry dock at the Grand Floridian - a lovely boat ride away from MK.  For Wishes, restaurant patrons are invited to step outside to a private deck to watch Wishes, music piped in etc.  

In both cases, they lower the lights and pipe the music inside as well, I think...but we always want to be outside!

I am sure there are romantic options at Epcot, but our better meals there have been at Coral Reef (not romantic to me, but maybe being with 3 guys affects this!), Rose & Crown (I won't do a pub for an anniversary, but it's good) and TeppenEdo (yummy, but you'll be seated at a teppan/Cooking table with a total of up to 8.  When we were there we helped a mother celebrate her birthday which was fun, but not necessarily romantic.

We love Cali Grill and Narcoossee's for "nicer but not stuffy and it is kid-friendly" atmospheres, the wider range of kids options yet still very kid appropriate menus - while we get delicious options on the main menus...and fantastic firworks options!

I'd take a look at the menu's and see what you think - and who knows...maybe this Sweetheart deal is for you...or do your own thing but make sure they know this is your own celebration within the Wish celebration.  We did something special for one meal during Mark's Wish Trip - celebrating Douglas being such a great brother.  There were some unique things that Coral Reef used to be able to do with menu and the divers, together with great seating and extra special attention to the "non-Wish" child.  It helped Doulgas understand that while this was Mark's Wish Trip, he is very special too...helped a lot given that they are twins.

Happy deciding!
Alison


----------



## blessedmom4

hollie1974 said:


> So after being seizure free for over 4 months Lily had a seizure that landed her in the hospital last night.  I am so bummed! It was a very small seizure and not a Status seizures (yay!) but I was really hopping that the meds were finally controlling these. Guess not.  They upped her meds so hopefully this will keep them at bay. She is home now and back to her happy usually self which is more than I can say for Mommy, Daddy, or brother. We are all kinda bummed here but I just keep telling myself it could have been a much worse seizure because with her pattern they usually are big, bad and long. This one was more like a little blip on her brain waves.



*I am so sorry to read this and saying a prayer that it will not advance to more severe seizures (I know you have had enough of those)...of course, ANY seizure is scary , how well I know that! Hugs to you all.*


----------



## blessedmom4

*Which is a lot different from last Monday when we had 9 medical/dental appointments. I only have three to reschedule from today's bad weather. The good news is, I have time to actually post the MANY questions I have. If anyone has a moment to visit Lisa's PTR and provide some advice, I would be so thankful! *


----------



## blessedmom4

*Anybody been to GKTW mid-Ocotber? Did you swim? Was it cold? Thank you for any answers!*


----------



## LindaBabe

Fairy Grandma is now sailing west from Aruba, toward the Panama Canal.  Yesterday, I found the missing postcards and will mail them to the kids from DISNEYLAND, on the 22nd.  SO worry for the delay!


----------



## maroo

AKJILL said:


> I hope I am posting this in the right place! I had the pleasure of being one of the members of the very first wish trip threads back in 2007- (Eeyore's mom) and our family took a MAW trip in Jan. of 2008. I have not been back on Disboards in a very long time (years). Recently my best friend found out her 8 year old daughter has a non-operative brain tumor and the prognosis is grim. They have been granted a MAW trip and will be traveling to WDW in a just a few weeks (almost 3 years to the date that we were there). I love that I have the experience to draw on and share with her some of the highlights and don't miss things but in all honesty I know things have probably changed a lot in 3 years. I was also traveling with 3 boys and she just has the 1 daughter and her desires are different. One of her request is to dine with the princesses - I know this can be done at the magic kingdom and I think at Epcot but I would love some advice on what you all would recommend. This was such an awesome source of advice and friendship for our trip and I am so thankful that this DIS community still exsists.



Welcome back!!  I saw that you got lots of good answers...so I will just say... back!!!  



MitoDadMO said:


> we are trying to figure out budget for our trip.  does anyone know how much money MAW sends for expenses etc?  We are more than willing to pay our own way but would like to budget as tight as possible.





brookerene said:


> To tell the truth.. from what i've read ... every MAW chapter is different...  and depending on the number of people....one family of three said they got $825  some have said 1500... so I think it can be anywhere.... I think the best bet is to call your wish granter and ask.....I would budget for a lower amount and if you get more then great!    That's what I am planning to do... budget for the least amount I'll need and then if it's more then go from there...



   This is exactly right.  And I have heard from families that got LESS and those that got twice as much...so it really, really varies.  

I tell the families to plan 3 budgets...

One that is very tight and has no extras, one that has has EVERYTHING you want to do if you had all the money in the world, and one that is in between...so that you have a good idea of how you want to spread it out.  

Don't forget gas and such.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Anybody been to GKTW mid-Ocotber? Did you swim? Was it cold? Thank you for any answers!*



We were there Oct 3-9, 2008 and we swam.  I know the Disney resort pools are heated...but not sure about GKTW pools.  (We were staying on property since GKTW was full).  

I think the weather varies that time of year, but it is usually pretty warm and good weather to swim.  



LindaBabe said:


> Fairy Grandma is now sailing west from Aruba, toward the Panama Canal.  Yesterday, I found the missing postcards and will mail them to the kids from DISNEYLAND, on the 22nd.  SO worry for the delay!



woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> We were there Oct 3-9, 2008 and we swam.  I know the Disney resort pools are heated...but not sure about GKTW pools.  (We were staying on property since GKTW was full).
> 
> I think the weather varies that time of year, but it is usually pretty warm and good weather to swim.



*THANK YOU SO MUCH MAROO!!! Lisa REALLY wants to swim at GKTW. I know families are able to go back to visit GKTW in the future if they ever get to go back to Florida on their own. Do you know if they able to swim on those return trips?

I have quite a few more questions posted on Lisa's PTR, should I post them here instead?  I didn't know if it was better to ask on our thread or here...I welcome any and all responses, Thank you *


----------



## syammt

blessedmom4 said:


> *Anybody been to GKTW mid-Ocotber? Did you swim? Was it cold? Thank you for any answers!*



We were there this past Oct at the end of the month and it was absolutly hot enough to swim. We were in shorts the whole time. Hope this helps.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

casper_jj11 said:


> Definitely. The emh are almost always the busiest park of the day. Crowds will be much lower in other parks.



I'm glad you asked this brookerene...I was thinking EMH would just give us more time at the parks, but I think I'd rather avoid the crowds. When are you guys going again? (I saw it on another thread but I can't remember at the moment...)


----------



## luvmygrlz3

twinmum said:


> Hello!  I actually searched "most romantic restaurants in WDW" for a lark, and found this:
> 
> The Disney Sweetheart Dinner for Two
> 
> Disney even has a special Sweetheart Dinner for Two package. Included is a 3 course fixed price meal at a Signature Dining Restaurant. The meal includes an appetizer, entrée and a shared celebratory dessert. Youll also appreciate a specially selected beverage in 2 commemorative etched champagne flutes which are yours to keep as a commemoration of your special dinner.
> 
> The Sweetheart Dinner for 2 is available at Citricos, Narcoossees, California Grill, Jiko, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Flying Fish, Artist Point, and Hollywood Brown Derby.
> 
> The price is $150 for all participating Signature Dining locations except California Grill; $170 at California Grill. Tax and Gratuity are extra.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to info on the WDW website: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/sweetheart-dinner-for-two/
> 
> We've eaten at Cali Grill, Narcoossee's, Citrico's and Artist Point.  All were delicious.  The reason I recommend the first two are that there are lots of kids at both (Artist Point OK too, fewer at Citrico's).  Cali Grill & Narcoossee's are not terribly quiet - a good or bad thing depending on what you are looking for.  We were concerned about our boys being a bit loud when we first went (they are twins and they were 8 at the time).  Both have kids menu's beyond the usual mac & cheese (like steak, salmon, grilled chicken, as well as the mac & cheese which seems to be everywhere!). Cali Grill features sushi among lots of other things and has the cutest dessert for the kids: dessert sushi made with rice krispie squares shaped like sushi -uses fruit gummies for the "fish", fruit roll-ups for "seaweed" and chocolate sauce for the "soy" sauce.  The boys have put Cali Grill on the top of their list for each of our 2 other trips and are bummed we won't get there when we are at WDW for 2 nights pre-cruise in March.
> 
> The other appeal for these restaurants is fireworks viewing if you can manage.  If need be, call and explain about the Wish Trip (they "pixie-dusted" our table and made sure we had a window seat at Cali Grill).  Cali Grill is on the 15th (16th?) floor at the COntemporary, and has an observation deck with a unique view of the MK.  It's a fabulous view of the Wishes fireworks, music piped in...has been a special moment of our trips.  Narcoossee's is at the ferry dock at the Grand Floridian - a lovely boat ride away from MK.  For Wishes, restaurant patrons are invited to step outside to a private deck to watch Wishes, music piped in etc.
> 
> In both cases, they lower the lights and pipe the music inside as well, I think...but we always want to be outside!
> 
> I am sure there are romantic options at Epcot, but our better meals there have been at Coral Reef (not romantic to me, but maybe being with 3 guys affects this!), Rose & Crown (I won't do a pub for an anniversary, but it's good) and TeppenEdo (yummy, but you'll be seated at a teppan/Cooking table with a total of up to 8.  When we were there we helped a mother celebrate her birthday which was fun, but not necessarily romantic.
> 
> We love Cali Grill and Narcoossee's for "nicer but not stuffy and it is kid-friendly" atmospheres, the wider range of kids options yet still very kid appropriate menus - while we get delicious options on the main menus...and fantastic firworks options!
> 
> I'd take a look at the menu's and see what you think - and who knows...maybe this Sweetheart deal is for you...or do your own thing but make sure they know this is your own celebration within the Wish celebration.  We did something special for one meal during Mark's Wish Trip - celebrating Douglas being such a great brother.  There were some unique things that Coral Reef used to be able to do with menu and the divers, together with great seating and extra special attention to the "non-Wish" child.  It helped Doulgas understand that while this was Mark's Wish Trip, he is very special too...helped a lot given that they are twins.
> 
> Happy deciding!
> Alison



That is some AWESOME information!


----------



## brookerene

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I'm glad you asked this brookerene...I was thinking EMH would just give us more time at the parks, but I think I'd rather avoid the crowds. When are you guys going again? (I saw it on another thread but I can't remember at the moment...)



April 18th - 24th barring any unforseen circumstances!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

brookerene said:


> April 18th - 24th barring any unforseen circumstances!



Oh wow! You will be there during my birthday!! (April 23)...I'll keep my fingers, toes, and anything else that can be crossed for you guys! I bet that time of year will be beautiful! We go the first week of March. I've been trying to find on here those who have been around that time of year to see if it's very rainy, cold, HOT, etc. I have found the Disney sites that tell you there "typical" weather but I like to read others opinions too. LOL...


----------



## brookerene

I was wondering if any of you have taken an SLR to DW....I'm planning on taking mine..but I have been debating on saving for a P&S, I just hate the shutter lag on P&S......also...how are memory Cards on with the airport security?  Do you have them check the camera by hand or send it through the machine?  I would hate to have something happen to my memory cards/photos....or camera (I make part of our income with that camera!)


----------



## luvmygrlz3

brookerene said:


> I was wondering if any of you have taken an SLR to DW....I'm planning on taking mine..but I have been debating on saving for a P&S, I just hate the shutter lag on P&S......also...how are memory Cards on with the airport security?  Do you have them check the camera by hand or send it through the machine?  I would hate to have something happen to my memory cards/photos....or camera (I make part of our income with that camera!)



I don't think I'm going to be much help, but I do know that I sent my camera through the scanner and my memory card was fine. I didn't have any problems. But I also have an older Olympus camera. We plan to get a nicer P&S before our trip. I would love opinions on really good "easy to use" cameras if you have any!


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *Anybody been to GKTW mid-Ocotber? Did you swim? Was it cold? Thank you for any answers!*


We've been in Florida in October and I would say it is definitely warm enough to swim. The pool at GKTW is heated too. 





maroo said:


> This is exactly right.  And I have heard from families that got LESS and those that got twice as much...so it really, really varies.
> 
> I tell the families to plan 3 budgets...
> 
> One that is very tight and has no extras, one that has has EVERYTHING you want to do if you had all the money in the world, and one that is in between...so that you have a good idea of how you want to spread it out.
> 
> Don't forget gas and such.


We got less but we also had the princess tea at the GF booked though MAW. I'm not sure if that was part of spending money or not? If you eat breakfast (or any meal) at GKTW that will save you lots of money. Also if you are eating CS meals at Disney they are big enough to split. So you shouldn't need 4 meals.... you can probably order 2 or 3 meals and save some money there.(this answer is mostly directed at the OP not you Mary! LOL)



> We were there Oct 3-9, 2008 and we swam.  I know the Disney resort pools are heated...but not sure about GKTW pools.  (We were staying on property since GKTW was full).


If I can swim in the pool at GKTW when it is 65 degrees out in December, they can swim in October. 




brookerene said:


> I was wondering if any of you have taken an SLR to DW....I'm planning on taking mine..but I have been debating on saving for a P&S, I just hate the shutter lag on P&S......also...how are memory Cards on with the airport security?  Do you have them check the camera by hand or send it through the machine?  I would hate to have something happen to my memory cards/photos....or camera (I make part of our income with that camera!)


Your bag does through the metal detector but your cards are fine. My cards (and camera) have gone through numerous times with no problems. I don't bring a DSLR because I don't want to carry it around all day but every other person has a DSLR so you wouldn't be the only one.


----------



## brookerene

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I don't think I'm going to be much help, but I do know that I sent my camera through the scanner and my memory card was fine. I didn't have any problems. But I also have an older Olympus camera. We plan to get a nicer P&S before our trip. I would love opinions on really good "easy to use" cameras if you have any!



I recommend doing some research when looking into a new camera.  A camera is an important investment in memories...I often go to BHPhotovideo.com and look at their P&S or SLR cams and read the reviews on the cameras... I look at people's comments about low light....what they thought the pros and cons are....if the review says poor low light performance...then I'll avoid that model...or if it mentions bad shutter lag.. I'll avoid that one...sometimes I'll even look at other forums that review cameras...but it's been a while so I can't recommend any of those...  I also, when possible, like to try them out. Although where I live, it is rare that I can. I would recommend not buying the first one that you can afford...if you can save a little to get a better one... then do it...  to tell the truth you will not find a good camera for under 150-200....also don't base a purchase on how many megapixels it has...just because one has 12 and the other has 8 doesn't make them better megapixels....  for most people 8 does great.  It's the quality of the chips that matter. 

Ooops I'm ranting... LOL!


----------



## jj0plin

I posted this in my PTR but thought I'd post it here too, in case people who aren't reading there have answers to my questions  



> I just received a packet from Make A Wish!  It really makes this seem a little more real   In the packet was a parents guide that explained how wishes go, info on what I need to provide, plus had the contact info of our Wish Granting Volunteers.  It also had a wooden star in it for Elliot to decorate.  It said he can "either decorate the star prior to meeting with the wish granters or for that special day when they visit you so they and your child can design the star." It went on to say that the star will be used to thank volunteers, donors and special friends of the foundation.
> 
> Anyone else ever get the wooden star in advance to decorate?
> 
> Did you have your child do it before, or with the wish granters?


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> We were there this past Oct at the end of the month and it was absolutly hot enough to swim. We were in shorts the whole time. Hope this helps.



*This helps a great deal, THANK YOU!   It is good to have some idea how warm it might be from someone who has experienced it.



that's nice said:



			We've been in Florida in October and I would say it is definitely warm enough to swim. The pool at GKTW is heated too. 

If I can swim in the pool at GKTW when it is 65 degrees out in December, they can swim in October. 

Click to expand...


Special Thanks to you as well Tim, it is wonderful to hear the pool at GKTW is heated!  Three of my four children have major medical issues and, unfortunately, temperature (hot and cold) can cause issues. A warm pool will make a huge difference if they can swim or not, especially for my sweet Wish Princess  .

SIXTY FIVE DEGREES and outside swimming??? Not me, that sounds like torture. 

I still have more questions posted on Lisa's PTR...should I post them here as well?  Thanks everyone! I know we have been hanging around off and on for a long time trying to get to this wish trip...trust me when I say, no one wants us to be gone more than me! *


----------



## MitoDadMO

brookerene said:


> I was wondering if any of you have taken an SLR to DW....I'm planning on taking mine..but I have been debating on saving for a P&S, I just hate the shutter lag on P&S......also...how are memory Cards on with the airport security?  Do you have them check the camera by hand or send it through the machine?  I would hate to have something happen to my memory cards/photos....or camera (I make part of our income with that camera!)



I totally plan on taking my SLR plus a P&S and a HD Video cam.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I posted this on my page but figured I'd post it here as well to get as much advice/answers as possible. Thank you in advance!!!

1. As far as packing goes, I am trying to travel with the least amount of stuff as possible. Khelsey IS in diapers and needs wipes too. I am worried about the "weight" limit on luggage if we were to pack her diapers...I was thinking about shipping her diapers but how far in advance should we ship them? Would you ship or just pack them in her suitcase?

2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.

3. Which nightime firework display is your favorite and why? My DH and I are so overwhelmed with all that there is to do at the parks and we have no idea what is a "must do" or "must see". I'd love to hear your opinions. We are doing some booking and planning tonight! YAY!!!

4. With Akershus dining- do you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner? Is there a difference in time with the princesses? Is there any way to guarantee Cinderella being there at any particular time? (Kaylie's fav)...What other Character dining do you recommend, maybe for the classic characters?

5. Also, BBB for the little girls...have any of you guys done this? What is the best way to go? I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed. 
Thank you!


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> 2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.
> 
> 3. Which nightime firework display is your favorite and why? My DH and I are so overwhelmed with all that there is to do at the parks and we have no idea what is a "must do" or "must see". I'd love to hear your opinions. We are doing some booking and planning tonight! YAY!!!
> 
> I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed.
> Thank you!



I am watching the answers to these too, as I was having some of the same questions.


----------



## blessedmom4

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I posted this on my page but figured I'd post it here as well to get as much advice/answers as possible. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 4. With Akershus dining- do you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner? Is there a difference in time with the princesses? Is there any way to guarantee Cinderella being there at any particular time? (Kaylie's fav)...What other Character dining do you recommend, maybe for the classic characters?



*I am looking forward to the answers to the other questions; however, I wanted to jump in here on this one. We were fortunate to dine at Akerhus back in 2007 (so things DEFINITELY may have changed); however, we LOVED their breakfast.  We picked that meal because we felt the children would be more inclined to eat the breakfast foods, vs the foods we saw that were listed served for lunch and dinner...my guys would enjoy that type of food, none of the girls (Myself included) would have. Also, we had Ressies before the park opened and that was SO COOL to be able to enter early!  Just our experience...

We saw Jasmine, Snow White and Belle later in the day and they remembered meeting us at the restauant earlier...that made MY Princesses smile  We were told the Princesses were hit or miss if they would be there when we dined...we especially "needed" to meet Belle for Lisa. This is what we were told about Cinderella:

Cinderella makes occasional appearances. Your best chance for seeing Cinderella is at Cinderella's Royal Table breakfast held each morning in Magic Kingdom or Cinderella's Gala Feast each evening at the Grand Floridian.

*


----------



## jj0plin

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I posted this on my page but figured I'd post it here as well to get as much advice/answers as possible. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 1. As far as packing goes, I am trying to travel with the least amount of stuff as possible. Khelsey IS in diapers and needs wipes too. I am worried about the "weight" limit on luggage if we were to pack her diapers...I was thinking about shipping her diapers but how far in advance should we ship them? Would you ship or just pack them in her suitcase?



Just an idea, are those something you could pick up at Walmart on your way to GKTW?  



> 2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.



Sea World is awesome!  My younger kids loved the rides in the kiddie section.  My dh and ds14 loved Manta.  Clyde and Seamore show is the best.  They have a really cool dog and cat show indoors that is very funny, if that is something your kids would like.  They also have a Sesame Street show there that was pretty good.  Feeding the dolphins is great... there are so many great things there!  



> 5. Also, BBB for the little girls...have any of you guys done this? What is the best way to go? I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed.
> Thank you!



I didn't do this for dd last time we went but she did wear a Cinderella gown of her own (from Lillian Vernon) and had her hair done up with glitter, etc before we went to MK. It seems like a very awesome experience though!


----------



## casper_jj11

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I posted this on my page but figured I'd post it here as well to get as much advice/answers as possible. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 1. As far as packing goes, I am trying to travel with the least amount of stuff as possible. Khelsey IS in diapers and needs wipes too. I am worried about the "weight" limit on luggage if we were to pack her diapers...I was thinking about shipping her diapers but how far in advance should we ship them? Would you ship or just pack them in her suitcase?
> 
> 2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.
> 
> 3. Which nightime firework display is your favorite and why? My DH and I are so overwhelmed with all that there is to do at the parks and we have no idea what is a "must do" or "must see". I'd love to hear your opinions. We are doing some booking and planning tonight! YAY!!!
> 
> 4. With Akershus dining- do you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner? Is there a difference in time with the princesses? Is there any way to guarantee Cinderella being there at any particular time? (Kaylie's fav)...What other Character dining do you recommend, maybe for the classic characters?
> 
> 5. Also, BBB for the little girls...have any of you guys done this? What is the best way to go? I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed.
> Thank you!



1. GKTW is right next to Walmart... like within minutes and you have to pass it to get there. If you can get her diapers there, I'd actually stop on the way from the airport before you check in and get wipes and diapers. The other option is to pack them and once they're gone, they'll leave extra space for bringing things back... and you'll have loads of unexpected things to bring back. 

2. Our fav experience there was by far feeding the dolphins. Wish children get free food for the wish child and the whole family. We started there since its best in the morning when they're not full yet. We spent as much time as possible and the dolphins were very attentive. We moved from there to feeding the sea lions (free food for the children) and feeding the sting rays (free food for the children). We took our time at each and the kids loved it. We visited one of the large underwater aquariums... not sure which one and saw Blue Horizons show (dolphin show). We only had a half day and had actually been to Seaworld a few years ago. If you have the full day, I'd also do Believe (the whale show) and the sea lion show (Clyde and Seamore). Those shows are amazing but you really need to be there awhile beforehand to get good seats so it can be a lot of waiting. We limited the shows for Sydney's wish trip for that reason. 

3. We've been to Disney many times, the last for sydney's trip. Our fav by far is Wishes at MK. It's absolutely breathtaking. While you can see it from the Poly beach or other locations, there's nothing like being in the park and hearing Jimminy Cricket .... we actually missed it during Sydney's wish trip and its my one regret. The first part of the trip was a different light show for the summer and the fireworks were at 10pm because it was August and it was really too late for the children. As for the others, we've seen Illuminations in Epcot once. Nice to see once, not worth seeing again really. We've never seen Fantasmic but I've heard its wonderful. Can be scary for younger kids though and can have extremely long lines and waits to get in so we've skipped it each time... maybe next time.

4. We've eaten at Akershus twice. Both times for breakfast. You should check out the menus. Food for breakfast was great. Princesses were wonderful. We had a very long wait last trip but I expect that's not the norm. We've never seen Cinderella there. We ate at Cinderella's Royal Table last time as well and it was wonderful (breakfast). Just being inside the castle was amazing and the food was very good. They treated Sydney wonderfully. We also ate at Cinderella and Prince Charming's dinner at the Grand Floridian. I wouldn't do it again. Interaction wasn't that great. Despite a request to be near the floor to see them dance, we were way in back even though we had a ressie for opening. It was ok but nothing spectacular. For other character meals, Crystal Palace is great. Winnie the Pooh and friends are there. It's wonderful to have an 8am adr and be in the park before opening (you can do that with CRT as well ... we did BBB at 8am with CRT for 10:30am which worked perfectly for us)


5. Our MK princess day was the most amazing experience ever. Sydney did BBB at 8:10am and loved it. She had a photo shoot next door right away with photopass. We rode on the carrousel, visited the princesses and fairies in toontown and had a 1030am adr at CRT. She received so much special attention all day. It was just magical. I cried during the afternoon parade. She had met all the princesses and minnie and mickey that morning and every time one of them passed, they recognized her and pointed at her and blew kisses. It took my breath away. Our wish organization offered one 'event' for us. It could be a meal or something else. We chose BBB. I booked CRT on my own.

HTH


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Khelsey's diapers are delivered to us via her Med. supply store. We get them once a month. I will have to either bring them or ship them.

Thanks for your thoughts on Seaworld! I know my DD would LOVE to see everything there...I just did a quick glance on shows and things they have and I would love to have my girls check it out (myself as well...I LOVE dolphins).


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I hope everyone's plans are coming along swiftly..and I'm praying for those that I've read that are having issues. Pixie dust too!!!!!
please keep us updated!

Also, I know this is not a disney-topic...but how does MAW handle meet-and-greets with celebrities? does anyone know if just a little bit?

For those who ar enearing their MAW trip dates, remember that it's better safe than sorry..get everything ready in time.


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Special Thanks to you as well Tim, it is wonderful to hear the pool at GKTW is heated!  Three of my four children have major medical issues and, unfortunately, temperature (hot and cold) can cause issues. A warm pool will make a huge difference if they can swim or not, especially for my sweet Wish Princess  .
> 
> SIXTY FIVE DEGREES and outside swimming??? Not me, that sounds like torture. [/SIZE]*


I think the pool will be nice and warm for them. 

All Juliana wanted to do was swim. My DW wasn't going in so that left one other person to go in with her.... 



luvmygrlz3 said:


> 1. As far as packing goes, I am trying to travel with the least amount of stuff as possible. Khelsey IS in diapers and needs wipes too. I am worried about the "weight" limit on luggage if we were to pack her diapers...I was thinking about shipping her diapers but how far in advance should we ship them? Would you ship or just pack them in her suitcase?


Can you have 1 week shipped to GKTW instead of packing them? I saw another good idea of packing them and using that space to bring home everything that the kids will receive while there. Believe me, you will need some extra space to bring everything home! 



> 2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.


I will second feeding the dolphins, Blue Horizons (dolphin show), Believe (the killer whale show- which has been scaled back since the death of the trainer and having 2 baby whales in the tank), the aquarium, and the shark exhibit. I don't think it will still be there but we did the Polar Express Experience which was neat as well. There are 2 roller coasters that have loops in them that are good for the adults!



> 3. Which nightime firework display is your favorite and why? My DH and I are so overwhelmed with all that there is to do at the parks and we have no idea what is a "must do" or "must see". I'd love to hear your opinions. We are doing some booking and planning tonight! YAY!!!


If there was one thing you should see (IMO) it is Wishes. That is the best part of the trip for us.. it is so magical and even I tear up watching it... shhhh don't tell anyone ok? 



> 4. With Akershus dining- do you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner? Is there a difference in time with the princesses? Is there any way to guarantee Cinderella being there at any particular time? (Kaylie's fav)...What other Character dining do you recommend, maybe for the classic characters?


Akershus breakfast is good. They have a buffet with muffins, bagels, fruit, etc... They serve the hot food to you table family style. You get you picture with Belle on the way in and the rest of the princesses come to visit you at your table.

Classic characters- Chef Mickey's (Contemporary Resort on the monorail)
Tusker House Breakfast in Animal Kingdom
Crystal Palace (Pooh & friends) In Magic Kingdom
Cape May Breakfast (Beach Club Resort)



> 5. Also, BBB for the little girls...have any of you guys done this? What is the best way to go? I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed.
> Thank you!


My DD did this on her Wish trip and she absolutely loved it. It was such a great experience. All the CMs called her princess throughout the day and really made her feel like a true princess. There are 2 BBB- one in DTD (Downtown Disney) and one in the MK (in the castle).


----------



## 4monkeys

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I hope everyone's plans are coming along swiftly..and I'm praying for those that I've read that are having issues. Pixie dust too!!!!!
> please keep us updated!
> 
> Also, I know this is not a disney-topic...but how does MAW handle meet-and-greets with celebrities? does anyone know if just a little bit?
> 
> For those who ar enearing their MAW trip dates, remember that it's better safe than sorry..get everything ready in time.



When alli first put her wish in it was for a meet. And greet. We were told with most celebrities you get 48 hours notice and they are the most difficult to make happen.  Hope that helps


----------



## MitoDadMO

Has anyone gone in March/April?  We are already talking about what to take jeans/shorts/etc.  We have to keep in mind that Kade (wish kid) cannot sweat due to meds.  Heard from our Granters today and they were calling MAW to make sure the paperwork was received and etc.  I will start bugging the Dr tomorrow.  :>)


----------



## luvmygrlz3

that's nice said:


> I think the pool with be nice and warm for them.
> 
> All Juliana wanted to do was swim. My DW wasn't going in so that left one other person to go in with her....
> 
> 
> Can you have 1 week shipped to GKTW instead of packing them? I saw another good idea of packing them and using that space to bring home everything that the kids will receive while there. Believe me, you will need some extra space to bring everything home!
> 
> 
> I will second feeding the dolphins, Blue Horizons (dolphin show), Believe (the killer whale show- which has been scaled back since the death of the trainer and having 2 baby whales in the tank), the aquarium, and the shark exhibit. I don't think it will still be there but we did the Polar Express Experience which was neat as well. There are 2 roller coasters that have loops in them that are good for the adults!
> 
> 
> If there was one thing you should see (IMO) it is Wishes. That is the best part of the trip for us.. it is so magical and even I tear up watching it... shhhh don't tell anyone ok?
> 
> 
> Akershus breakfast is good. They have a buffet with muffins, bagels, fruit, etc... They serve the hot food to you table family style. You get you picture with Belle on the way in and the rest of the princesses come to visit you at your table.
> 
> Classic characters- Chef Mickey's (Contemporary Resort on the monorail)
> Tusker House Breakfast in Animal Kingdom
> Crystal Palace (Pooh & friends) In Magic Kingdom
> Cape May Breakfast (Beach Club Resort)
> 
> 
> My DD did this on her Wish trip and she absolutely loved it. It was such a great experience. All the CMs called her princess throughout the day and really made her feel like a true princess. There are 2 BBB- one in DTD (Downtown Disney) and one in the MK (in the castle).



OMGoodness you have some awesome views on things! Thank you so much! I'm going to see about pack a bunch of diapers in each suitcase, that way it's not so much weight in one suitcase...then like you said, it will have room for the goodies we come home with! 

I started to change my mind to do the CRT for breakfast but NOTHING is available for dining there...not for Breakfast, lunch OR dinner. I was thinking of calling them tomorrow to see if they can try to work some Pixie Dust for us or something...my DH thinks that if we're going to do a Character Dining, we might as well do one that we know the girls would love the best. Might as well go all out and do it "right" in his words. LOL...but if it doesn't work out then we will do Akershus. Is there a table limit at CRT? Could that be why we can't get a time? We have a family of 5...

I'm also off to check out the BBB right now again...so much to think about and I don't want to overbook either...just want to do things we could never do again...


----------



## Happy Dreams1

4monkeys said:


> When alli first put her wish in it was for a meet. And greet. We were told with most celebrities you get 48 hours notice and they are the most difficult to make happen.  Hope that helps



Thank you!


----------



## brookerene

luvmygrlz3 said:


> OMGoodness you have some awesome views on things! Thank you so much! I'm going to see about pack a bunch of diapers in each suitcase, that way it's not so much weight in one suitcase...then like you said, it will have room for the goodies we come home with!
> 
> I started to change my mind to do the CRT for breakfast but NOTHING is available for dining there...not for Breakfast, lunch OR dinner. I was thinking of calling them tomorrow to see if they can try to work some Pixie Dust for us or something...my DH thinks that if we're going to do a Character Dining, we might as well do one that we know the girls would love the best. Might as well go all out and do it "right" in his words. LOL...but if it doesn't work out then we will do Akershus. Is there a table limit at CRT? Could that be why we can't get a time? We have a family of 5...
> 
> I'm also off to check out the BBB right now again...so much to think about and I don't want to overbook either...just want to do things we could never do again...



For CRT, we have a table for 6 so keep trying..... it's just tough to get the res..keep trying online and on the phone.....There are a lot of good comments on Akershaus.....The only reason I even got a CRT ADR as I had enough notice prior to get it online, but there was only one opening. My friend Carole, has not been able to get one when she has gone....  I hope and wish for   to come your way...!


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> My DD did this on her Wish trip and she absolutely loved it. It was such a great experience. All the CMs called her princess throughout the day and really made her feel like a true princess. There are 2 BBB- one in DTD (Downtown Disney) and one in the MK (in the castle).


*
Which BBB did your Princess'  transformation?  *


----------



## blessedmom4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Also, I know this is not a disney-topic...but how does MAW handle meet-and-greets with celebrities? does anyone know if just a little bit?



*We were told by our chapter the average wait to meet a celebrity was two years (Often longer) and there were no guarantees, you had to be ready to travel within two days of them notifying you. One of our friends children met Adam Sandler, and they are not allowed to post any photos on their Caringbridge website (or any public place) of him. She was with him less than two hours, although they did enjoy a nice meal after he left and a hotel room for three days. Details were few, since she wasn't allowed to discuss it very much. Thankfully, Disney sounded like a MUCH more fun option to my Wish Child.  *


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *We were told by our chapter the average wait to meet a celebrity was two years (Often longer) and there were no guarantees, you had to be ready to travel within two days of them notifying you. One of our friends children met Adam Sandler, and they are not allowed to post any photos on their Caringbridge website (or any public place) of him. She was with him less than two hours, although they did enjoy a nice meal after he left and a hotel room for three days. Details were few, since she wasn't allowed to discuss it very much. Thankfully, Disney sounded like a MUCH more fun option to my Wish Child.  *



The sounds about right...Celebrities own the copyright of their images and have the right to limit photos of themselves for their own PR purposes.  Actually anyone does.... I have met or seen a few celebrities when I interned for Women in Film, and they are just people....and sometimes not what you think....I would not recommend a celeb meet and greet unless it was something really important to the child.... a trip or new room or something along those lines will last longer....and be more memorable...
sorry Adam Sandler.....


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> The sounds about right...Celebrities own the copyright of their images and have the right to limit photos of themselves for their own PR purposes.  Actually anyone does.... I have met or seen a few celebrities when I interned for Women in Film, and they are just people....and sometimes not what you think....I would not recommend a celeb meet and greet unless it was something really important to the child.... a trip or new room or something along those lines will last longer....and be more memorable...
> sorry Adam Sandler.....



* Brooke, I agree with you 100 percent! For us, Nothing could beat Disney and I am SO THRILLED  that is what Lisa has chosen!! Now if we can ever get there...I know you understand with having to delay your trip as well.  
I appreciate this board and all that share and allow me to learn so much! *


----------



## kellyw8863

MitoDadMO said:


> Has anyone gone in March/April?  We are already talking about what to take jeans/shorts/etc.  We have to keep in mind that Kade (wish kid) cannot sweat due to meds.  Heard from our Granters today and they were calling MAW to make sure the paperwork was received and etc.  I will start bugging the Dr tomorrow.  :>)



We went in April and it was flat out hot.  Ali sweats, but has temp regulation issues and had a tough time with it.  We brought her cooling vest but because it relies on evaporation in order to cool, it just made her soggy.  We now have a Sta-Cool vest, and I so wish we had it then.

I don't think we wore long pants the entire week we were there, though there were some evenings/early mornings that we wore light jackets/sweatshirts.  And even then, we probably could have done without, but we were comfortable.  

The good news is if he likes water, the pool there is amazing.  That's where we spent most of our time as per Ali's request.


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *THANK YOU SO MUCH MAROO!!! Lisa REALLY wants to swim at GKTW. I know families are able to go back to visit GKTW in the future if they ever get to go back to Florida on their own. Do you know if they able to swim on those return trips?
> 
> I have quite a few more questions posted on Lisa's PTR, should I post them here instead?  I didn't know if it was better to ask on our thread or here...I welcome any and all responses, Thank you *



You are very welcome!

You can post questions anywhere...lots of times people post questions here and use the pre-trippie to post pictures, stories, plans, etc...for your trip.  Questions and answers definitely help everyone reading...so keep asking questions and we will keep answering them.    Things change over time, so it is great to have these former families on here, too and the ones that just got back weighing in, too.

I personally can hardly keep up with this thread (which is a sad commentary on my crazy life right now) and end up missing individual pre-trippie report updates sometimes.



brookerene said:


> I was wondering if any of you have taken an SLR to DW....I'm planning on taking mine..but I have been debating on saving for a P&S, I just hate the shutter lag on P&S......also...how are memory Cards on with the airport security?  Do you have them check the camera by hand or send it through the machine?  I would hate to have something happen to my memory cards/photos....or camera (I make part of our income with that camera!)



I have purchases a P&S Canon the last two times I have purchased a camera.  I love it!  The one I have now is the one that allows you to take pictures underwater and is very durable (you can drop it and it may not die).  Can't remember the exact model...but it takes excellent pictures and I think it is the only one of it's kind.



luvmygrlz3 said:


> I posted this on my page but figured I'd post it here as well to get as much advice/answers as possible. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 1. As far as packing goes, I am trying to travel with the least amount of stuff as possible. Khelsey IS in diapers and needs wipes too. I am worried about the "weight" limit on luggage if we were to pack her diapers...I was thinking about shipping her diapers but how far in advance should we ship them? Would you ship or just pack them in her suitcase?
> 
> I would pack enough to get you through a day or longer....just in case something crazy happens and you are stuck in an airport.  But otherwise, if they are something you buy at Walmart, then definitely do that (or maybe just the wipes)...
> 
> The other thing to think about is that it may be best to just pack the diapers...because you will have a LOT of stuff coming home with you...and the diapers will be gone...but you will have the weight of the extra stuff and it will take some room...so maybe just pack the diapers?  I guess part of it depends on size.  But I think I would bring an extra duffle bag anyway...so on the down you could pack it with the things that will be used up on the trip and then on the way back you can put all the stuff you get while you are there.  Trust me...you will need the space.
> 
> 
> 2. Anyone wanna share their favs at Seaworld? We have YET to even look into things to do...we've been concentrating on MK and the others! I KNOW Khelsey will love Seaworld...she loves aquariums, fish, etc. I have no idea what to expect there.
> 
> 
> Definitely make sure you feed the dolphins.  And the dolphin show.  And the big show, Believe.  Remember that Sea World is HUGE...lots and lots of walking...so plan for that in your mind before you go, too.
> 
> 
> 3. Which nightime firework display is your favorite and why? My DH and I are so overwhelmed with all that there is to do at the parks and we have no idea what is a "must do" or "must see". I'd love to hear your opinions. We are doing some booking and planning tonight! YAY!!!
> 
> I personally think Wishes (fireworks at MK) is a must see for every wish family.  And the electric parade.
> 
> Fantasmic is a must see for many people, but we did not like it and left in the middle of it.
> 
> I would skip Illuminations on a wish trip...too many great options at GKTW.
> 
> 
> 4. With Akershus dining- do you recommend breakfast, lunch or dinner? Is there a difference in time with the princesses? Is there any way to guarantee Cinderella being there at any particular time? (Kaylie's fav)...What other Character dining do you recommend, maybe for the classic characters?
> 
> Check out http://www.allears.net for info on this!  They have up to date info and it is very easy to read, etc.  I like Chef Mickey's for the characters or Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 5. Also, BBB for the little girls...have any of you guys done this? What is the best way to go? I just want to do all that is possible but I don't want to overbook...so any advice on any of this is SOOOO welcomed.
> Thank you!



Lauren did BBB at the Castle.  It was a good experience for us, except it was very difficult to get her changed into a costume in their dressing room - not very "accessible"...I wish we had just changed her at the First Aid place and then gone back to get her hair done.  

But...Lauren thinks, in hindsight, that she would have not spent the time it took to get it all done.  She did BBB and a Castle lunch...which at the time sounded wonderful...but she said after we got home that she would have rather played in the parks more and skipped that experience.  Part of it was the fact that she was 15 at the time...and that she was sick...etc...

For a little girl...I think it will be amazing!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Which BBB did your Princess'  transformation?  *



Castle...but DTD would be cool, too.  And one way to save some "park time" is to do it on a non-park day...BUT then you can't show off at the parks...which is half the fun.


----------



## MitoDadMO

He LOVES the water so we will surely be swimming while there.  If she has a hard time with heat you should check out a Frog Togg.  We got one for Kade last year and it stays cool for over 12hrs and does not make you wet.  We also got a cooling vest too, but like the FroggTogg better.


----------



## 4monkeys

I want to start my TR and post the links as titles (not the http://....)  I know I saw the instructions somewhere, but can't find it now. Anyone have a quick tutorial or can tell me where to find it!?!?!?!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> You can post questions anywhere...lots of times people post questions here and use the pre-trippie to post pictures, stories, plans, etc...for your trip.  Questions and answers definitely help everyone reading...so keep asking questions and we will keep answering them.    Things change over time, so it is great to have these former families on here, too and the ones that just got back weighing in, too.
> 
> I personally can hardly keep up with this thread (which is a sad commentary on my crazy life right now) and end up missing individual pre-trippie report updates sometimes.
> 
> 
> Castle...but DTD would be cool, too.  And one way to save some "park time" is to do it on a non-park day...BUT then you can't show off at the parks...which is half the fun.



*Thanks again Maroo, I have no idea how you keep up with everyone, you have such a giving heart!  I think my questions are answered for the moment...I know I will have tons more! I also remember reading things and get confused who said what, although I DID remember Lauren's BBB experience and wondered if Rachel at 13 (by the time we FINALLY get to go) would be too old...plus, I have been investigating the price of "extras" such as BBB, table service meals (we had wanted to do 1900 Park Fare this time after reading some fun reports) and MNSSHP and all I can say is , even if we do have some MAW spending money...We will have to pick one fun thing for the family and that is okay, because we are typically very frugal, from necessity. We DID splurge on Akerhus when we went,  because I had some Disney Dollars.
*


----------



## 4monkeys

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thanks again Maroo, I have no idea how you keep up with everyone, you have such a giving heart!  I think my questions are answerd for the moment...I know I will have tons more! I also remember reading things and get confused who said what, although I DID remember Lauren's BBB experience and wondered if Rachel at 13 (by the time we FINALLY get to go) would be too old...plus, I have been investigating the price of "extras" such as BBB, table service meals (we had wanted to do 1900 Park Fare this time after reading some fun reports) and MNSSHP and all I can say is , even if we do have some MAW spending money...
> *



Not sure if it will help....but allison is 12 and we gave her the option of BBB and she didn't want to do it. She did like the idea of her nails being done at GKTW, but we never got to do that.  We had enough to do what Alli wanted. That was a family of 6. Have fun planning! You can always make reservations and cancel if you change your mind... I think


----------



## aprilcarp

We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.


----------



## 4monkeys

aprilcarp said:


> We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
> We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
> i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
> Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.


My hubby, 15 yo, 12 yo, and 4 yo all did IFLY. Its indoor skydiving and they LOVED it.  GKTW took care of it for us.


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thanks again Maroo, I have no idea how you keep up with everyone, you have such a giving heart!  I think my questions are answered for the moment...I know I will have tons more! I also remember reading things and get confused who said what, although I DID remember Lauren's BBB experience and wondered if Rachel at 13 (by the time we FINALLY get to go) would be too old...plus, I have been investigating the price of "extras" such as BBB, table service meals (we had wanted to do 1900 Park Fare this time after reading some fun reports) and MNSSHP and all I can say is , even if we do have some MAW spending money...We will have to pick one fun thing for the family and that is okay, because we are typically very frugal, from necessity. We DID splurge on Akerhus when we went,  because I had some Disney Dollars.
> *



you are very welcome!  

I would definitely ask her and not make that a surprise.  We tried to surprise Lauren - and although she seemed very happy at the time, she later said that she would have not have said yes to doing it...so...we probably should have asked her.  

Personally...I would do MNSSHP over just about anything else - so much fun!  And extra cool on a wish trip since you have the button that gets you to the characters quickly. 

Then 1900 Park Fare has also been a highlight for several families. 

Of course, BBB has been, too...just up to your family, really.



4monkeys said:


> Not sure if it will help....but allison is 12 and we gave her the option of BBB and she didn't want to do it. She did like the idea of her nails being done at GKTW, but we never got to do that.  We had enough to do what Alli wanted. That was a family of 6. Have fun planning! You can always make reservations and cancel if you change your mind... I think



You can cancel!  In fact...I forgot to cancel and called the day of to cancel Lauren's first BBB appt and they were particularly nice about canceling.  IF they give you any trouble, let them know this is a wish trip...and they should take care of you.



aprilcarp said:


> We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
> We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
> i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
> Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.



this is awesome!  that extra time will be awesome.  you can really fully enjoy GKTW and all they have to offer!

I know there is a way to get a tour in a plane over Orlando, too...I think it is the wish child and one other person, maybe?  Or maybe two people?  

The wish child gets in free at the Dinner show and the rest of the family pays 50% of the entrance price.  IF you do Pirates (which is a totally different show), then make sure to pay to get the better seats.  The Medieval Dinner Show should be fun! 

And Discovery Cove would be awesome!!



4monkeys said:


> My hubby, 15 yo, 12 yo, and 4 yo all did IFLY. Its indoor skydiving and they LOVED it.  GKTW took care of it for us.



oh wow...we need DETAILS on this....  

Do you have pics??  If so...do you mind posting them here?  since this is something new?


----------



## jj0plin

> Originally Posted by 4monkeys
> My hubby, 15 yo, 12 yo, and 4 yo all did IFLY. Its indoor skydiving and they LOVED it. GKTW took care of it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by maroo
> 
> oh wow...we need DETAILS on this....
> 
> Do you have pics??  If so...do you mind posting them here?  since this is something new?
Click to expand...

I was curious about this too so I went searching and came up with their website... it looks awesome!  http://www.iflyorlando.com/ifly-indoor-skydiving


----------



## 4monkeys

jj0plin said:


> I was curious about this too so I went searching and came up with their website... it looks awesome!  http://www.iflyorlando.com/ifly-indoor-skydiving



I will definetly post pictures when I get to my computer later.  You get 2 "flies" a photo cd and dvd all paid for.  

There is the biplane ride and I thought it was for 3.  An alligator farm and the maresh boat ride. I will get all of the info my dh wrote down during orientation.

We definetly would have loved to have extra days. We missed a lot of gktw activities and would have liked to done thhem as well as all the tickets they provide!

Happy planning


----------



## jj0plin

aprilcarp said:


> We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
> We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
> i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
> Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.


Are you able to keep your unused tickets from GKTW and use them if you extend your stay?  I thought I read somewhere that unused tickets had to be returned to GKTW?


----------



## kailatilear

We received 2 more BIG GIVE packages today.  One from Cogero and one from scouthawkk.  

I posted the pics on our ptr if anyone would like to see them.

These ladies are amazing and I cannot tell you how much it means to our family, just to see the smile on Abby's face make me so happy


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> *We were told by our chapter the average wait to meet a celebrity was two years (Often longer) and there were no guarantees, you had to be ready to travel within two days of them notifying you. One of our friends children met Adam Sandler, and they are not allowed to post any photos on their Caringbridge website (or any public place) of him. She was with him less than two hours, although they did enjoy a nice meal after he left and a hotel room for three days. Details were few, since she wasn't allowed to discuss it very much. Thankfully, Disney sounded like a MUCH more fun option to my Wish Child.  *



Thank you for the info and your opinion...it will definitely affect my final decision.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> *We were told by our chapter the average wait to meet a celebrity was two years (Often longer) and there were no guarantees, you had to be ready to travel within two days of them notifying you. One of our friends children met Adam Sandler, and they are not allowed to post any photos on their Caringbridge website (or any public place) of him. She was with him less than two hours, although they did enjoy a nice meal after he left and a hotel room for three days. Details were few, since she wasn't allowed to discuss it very much. Thankfully, Disney sounded like a MUCH more fun option to my Wish Child.  *



btw, why would it take two yeas?


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hi everyone!
I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
Today was a GREAT day!
She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.

I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers


----------



## kailatilear

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
> Today was a GREAT day!
> She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
> She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.
> 
> I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers



So glad that it was a GREAT day!!! Praying many more GREAT days ahead!!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
> Today was a GREAT day!
> She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
> She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.
> 
> I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers



Glad to hear things are going well. I sent you a pm...when you get a. Chance to read it! Continuing the prayers


----------



## Mom2mitokids

aprilcarp said:


> We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
> We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
> i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
> Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.



We are extending our trip by 4 days too. Just a FYI...I would do the Disney parks first. Some CM check your passes(GAC..special button) and they have dates on it. Universal and IOA didn't check the last time we were there and they are super great with wish kids and if they did check..I don't think they would say a thing. . We are doing all the Disney parks/Sea World first and then doing the other parks. We also want to go to Busch Gardens. I believe GKTW gives you some tickets if you ask. I believe they need 24 hour notice to get them. 
  Medieval..you can get tickets at GKTW too. The wish child is free and everyone else is 50% off. In case they say no from MAW. We were also told that the Discovery Cove was another wish trip. This was my daughter main wish, but they said it was either Discovery Cove and swim with dolphins..with Sea World, and a water park and you don't stay at GKTW or the Disney World Wish. Oh...the Discovery Cove was only a 4 day trip. Korissa choose DW.


----------



## 4monkeys

These are the best 2 pictures that I got on my cell phone while we were there. Unfortunately, we had camera issues while on our trip.  I have not downloaded pictures from the CD they gave us yet, but will post them once I do.

The first picture is the outside of the FLYING tower. They have a trailer type building next to it to register and what not.  The second picture is of them in their suits ready to go. Suits provided by IFLY, and my son didn't have shoes on that would stay on....so they gave him a pair too.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> He LOVES the water so we will surely be swimming while there.  If she has a hard time with heat you should check out a Frog Togg.  We got one for Kade last year and it stays cool for over 12hrs and does not make you wet.  We also got a cooling vest too, but like the FroggTogg better.



I need to check that out. We have the Silver Eagle Outfitters. My youngest doesn't sweat. We live in a dry climate, so it works ok, but I heard it doesn't work will in humid climate as will. I'm worried it work right while we are down in Florida.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

4monkeys said:


> I will definetly post pictures when I get to my computer later.  You get 2 "flies" a photo cd and dvd all paid for.
> 
> There is the biplane ride and I thought it was for 3.  An alligator farm and the maresh boat ride. I will get all of the info my dh wrote down during orientation.
> 
> We definetly would have loved to have extra days. We missed a lot of gktw activities and would have liked to done thhem as well as all the tickets they provide!
> 
> Happy planning



Is the flying thing at Downtown Disney?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> Are you able to keep your unused tickets from GKTW and use them if you extend your stay?  I thought I read somewhere that unused tickets had to be returned to GKTW?



The tickets itself are good for up to 15 days, but your Special button is only good for the dates you are at GKTW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> btw, why would it take two yeas?



I was told Miley Cirus(is that how to spell her name) is longer than 3 years and they aren't setting up wishes with her. We got to meet Adam Sandler at a MAW event.  We even had pictures taken with him and they never said we couldn't post pictures.  oh well...I did.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
> Today was a GREAT day!
> She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
> She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.
> 
> I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers



Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## blessedmom4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you for the info and your opinion...it will definitely affect my final decision.





Happy Dreams1 said:


> btw, why would it take two yeas?



*No opinions here  I think you should do what ever will make YOU happy when you get your wish . I was just sharing the little bit of info I had on the subject...which isn't much, since that is NOT Lisa's Wish! Because they are celebrities, with schedules, the Wish has to be arranged around what works for them (at least that is how it was explained to us...Thankfully, we didn't have to worry about that). *


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> you are very welcome!
> 
> 
> Personally...I would do MNSSHP over just about anything else - so much fun!  And extra cool on a wish trip since you have the button that gets you to the characters quickly.



*My thoughts exactly! Then the entire family can enjoy! 

Which brings me to one of the questions I had, which I think you just answered...The Magic  Button DOES speed you through the character lines at the party?!?   THAT would be AWESOME!!!!
*


----------



## blessedmom4

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
> Today was a GREAT day!
> She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
> She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.
> 
> I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers



*Thoughts, Hugs and Prayers!!!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> I was told Miley Cirus(is that how to spell her name) is longer than 3 years and they aren't setting up wishes with her. We got to meet Adam Sandler at a MAW event.  We even had pictures taken with him and they never said we couldn't post pictures.  oh well...I did.


 *We were told the same thing about Miley Cyrus and I was RELIEVED when Lisa decided that was NOT her wish !
*
*Maybe because it wasn't a Wish trip they didn't put any restrictions on photos? It would probably be hard to enforce that with so many people at the event taking photos? I am just speculating... *


----------



## blessedmom4

4monkeys said:


> These are the best 2 pictures that I got on my cell phone while we were there. Unfortunately, we had camera issues while on our trip.  I have not downloaded pictures from the CD they gave us yet, but will post them once I do.
> 
> The first picture is the outside of the FLYING tower. They have a trailer type building next to it to register and what not.  The second picture is of them in their suits ready to go. Suits provided by IFLY, and my son didn't have shoes on that would stay on....so they gave him a pair too.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



*That looks like a LOT of fun! Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We got some very big pixie dust last night. It has nothing to do with MAW or Disney(I guess it does), but if you remember Kylee did a photo story for the Starlight Foundation. We were told they wanted to spread awareness for the Foundation at their big Gala coming up in March. I wanted to do it for also the awareness of Mito too and having some professional photos would be nice. For 3 month we had a wonder lady come to different doctors appts, Kylees school, the beach, and she did her birthday. Anyways...In the mail last night we got something from Starlight. I thought maybe it was some photos...nope it was 2 credit cards. One was for $500 and the other was for $250. We got $750 for doing this photo story. They said nothing about getting paid. Just the photos she took. This money now will pay for our hotel and car rental after our stay at GKTW. We really didn't know how we were going to pay to stay extra, but know we wouldn't get to Florida again and we want to see the beach and go to Busch Gardens. Now with the spending cash we can have fun and not worry about money...will to a point. Still need to eat for 10 days. We will be eating at GKTW every morning.  

BTW...if you didn't see a small portion of the story..here's the link. Just go to annual report. Kylee's story is the 3rd one(page 7). Her pictures though are through out. 
http://www.starlight.org/2010annualreport/


----------



## blessedmom4

4monkeys said:


> Not sure if it will help....but allison is 12 and we gave her the option of BBB and she didn't want to do it. She did like the idea of her nails being done at GKTW, but we never got to do that.  We had enough to do what Alli wanted. That was a family of 6. Have fun planning! You can always make reservations and cancel if you change your mind... I think



*That DOES help, Thank you!  

While I think Rachel would enjoy BBB, I don't think it would be mandatory...although if Little Sis was doing it, she would WANT to do it but tell me "It is okay, let Lisa do it "...she is so stoic, that is another reason I want to make sure SHE (and my guys as well) have a great time on the trip ...they have ALL been through so much and deserve this trip as well. I know you all understand that feeling!  So we will save for the MNSSHP...should be a blast, if I can swing it .
*


----------



## casper_jj11

aprilcarp said:


> We booked 2 rooms at pop century today to extend our trip 5 days.
> We were told we would get tickets for Disney,universal and sea world so I think we will do universal and sea world while at give kids the world and then do the disney parks on the other days.
> i asked about discovery cove and the medieval dinner show to our wish granters and they are supposed to let me know if they are possible by the end of the week.
> Has anyone done bushgardens while on a wish trip.I think my boys would really love all the roller coasters.



We extended our trip as well. We went to Guest Services at MK on our last day for the wish trip and asked about extending Sydney's Wish Trip  GAC that she received from GKTW. I didn't want to use an expired GAC if it wasn't permitted. They couldn't extend the GKTW Gac as they didn't have the green stamp but did provide her with the most extensive GAC they had and told us to continue to wear her GKTW button. We never had a problem although we did flash the button along with the GAC for most things at that point as the Wish GAC is green and really stands out so the CMs recognize it immediately.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day. 
   We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day.
> We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?



*I don't have any words of Wisdom; however,  for flight times!!!*


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are extending our trip by 4 days too. Just a FYI...I would do the Disney parks first. Some CM check your passes(GAC..special button) and they have dates on it. Universal and IOA didn't check the last time we were there and they are super great with wish kids and if they did check..I don't think they would say a thing. . We are doing all the Disney parks/Sea World first and then doing the other parks. We also want to go to Busch Gardens. I believe GKTW gives you some tickets if you ask. I believe they need 24 hour notice to get them.
> Medieval..you can get tickets at GKTW too. The wish child is free and everyone else is 50% off. In case they say no from MAW. We were also told that the Discovery Cove was another wish trip. This was my daughter main wish, but they said it was either Discovery Cove and swim with dolphins..with Sea World, and a water park and you don't stay at GKTW or the Disney World Wish. Oh...the Discovery Cove was only a 4 day trip. Korissa choose DW.



This is what we did. We didn't want to risk not being able to use the GAC at WDW and we didn't want to approach them at the beginning of our trip. We did our 3 days at WDW as well as Universal and Seaworld during our first 7 days. We bought extra tix for WDW and used those during our extension and as mentioned above, we spoke with guest services and they did evertyhing they could to ensure that sydney continued to receive special treatment during the extended part as well. (Other than the wish trip, she would not have qualified for a GAC and they did know that.)

Ditto on treatment of wish kids at Universal. It was absolutely amazing! The only time they looked at the GAC was when I made a mistake and showed the WDW one instead. 

Seaworld doesn't have a GAC. You just rely on the button and I don't believe anyone even looked at it really. I mentioned at the food stations that we were on Sydney's wish trip and they provided the food free of charge but other than that, I don't recall any 'perks' as such for wish kids. Wait, I did actually mention it at Manta. DS8 wanted to ride it and they brought him around the back. Turns out, he was a little too short so he couldnt' ride anyway but they did try to shorten the line for him.


----------



## blessedmom4

casper_jj11 said:


> We extended our trip as well. We went to Guest Services at MK on our last day for the wish trip and asked about extending Sydney's Wish Trip  GAC that she received from GKTW. I didn't want to use an expired GAC if it wasn't permitted. They couldn't extend the GKTW Gac as they didn't have the green stamp but did provide her with the most extensive GAC they had and told us to continue to wear her GKTW button. We never had a problem although we did flash the button along with the GAC for most things at that point as the Wish GAC is green and really stands out so the CMs recognize it immediately.



*Hi, I am not always on the boards, although you couldn't tell that by the last few pages of this thread . You may have already answered this somewhere else...I read all of your PTR and was reading the TR and it looks like it has stopped (The thread looked closed, I couldn't post on it to ask this)...will you be completing it??  I was enjoying it!!! I was reading someone else's TR (Not a MAW TR) and it stopped as well...which leads me to ask...do we have a time limit to get these reports completed if we start one? I type slowly...*


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> The tickets itself are good for up to 15 days, but your Special button is only good for the dates you are at GKTW.



Great to know! Thanks!


----------



## casper_jj11

blessedmom4 said:


> *Hi, I am not always on the boards, although you couldn't tell that by the last few pages of this thread . You may have already answered this somewhere else...I read all of your PTR and was reading the TR and it looks like it has stopped (The thread looked closed, I couldn't post on it to ask this)...will you be completing it??  I was enjoying it!!! I was reading someone else's TR (Not a MAW TR) and it stopped as well...which leads me to ask...do we have a time limit to get these reports completed if we start one? I type slowly...*




Hi Judy

I've had great intentions of finishing Sydney's trip report and I still plan to. I had no idea there was a time limit. It wasn't too too long ago that I posted one day I had completed. I've heard that if a thread is closed, you can ask a moderator to open it. I've decided in the past few days that I'm going to finish it online but likely not include the pics. That slows me down because the pics are on my system at home and not at the office, it takes awhile to download them into photobucket, etc. I figure a TR without pics is better than no TR and I really want to do this for Sydney, if only for a journal of her trip.

Any questions though, just ask. I try to check in often, more lurking, but love to answer any questions.


----------



## blessedmom4

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi Judy
> 
> I've had great intentions of finishing Sydney's trip report and I still plan to. I had no idea there was a time limit. It wasn't too too long ago that I posted one day I had completed. I've heard that if a thread is closed, you can ask a moderator to open it. I've decided in the past few days that I'm going to finish it online but likely not include the pics. That slows me down because the pics are on my system at home and not at the office, it takes awhile to download them into photobucket, etc. I figure a TR without pics is better than no TR and I really want to do this for Sydney, if only for a journal of her trip.
> 
> Any questions though, just ask. I try to check in often, more lurking, but love to answer any questions.



*I am so excited to read more about your family and your wonderful trip  Maroo suggested to another person to contact the moderators to reopen her thread...I am happy you plan to finish it, and I know Sydney will be thrilled to have the memories in written form!  I SO understand about the pictures...they are very labor intensive for me as well and I never have them where/when I need them. 

Here is some encouragment , I would love to read all about your adventures...and I seem to be FULL of questions these days! Dreaming of Lisa's Wish gets me through these tough times! 

*


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day.
> We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?



Whoooo Hooooo for flight info!!!! Does it feel more real now?

Delta does charge for luggage normally. I hope they would wave those fees especially for a wish trip and because of the amount of ppl you have going.


----------



## 4monkeys

Mom2mitokids said:


> Is the flying thing at Downtown Disney?



No it has nothing to do with disney. It is one of the extra perks gktw offers.  It is actually fairly close to universal. My husband called the house of hearts (front desk) and told them they were interested. They made the reservations and called us back with the time.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> Whoooo Hooooo for flight info!!!! Does it feel more real now?
> 
> Delta does charge for luggage normally. I hope they would wave those fees especially for a wish trip and because of the amount of ppl you have going.



Last time we spent $200(roundtrip) just to check in luggage. If they don't waive the fees than we are all doing carry ons.

It does make it real. Tomorrow is 2 month to go.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

59 more day!!!! Thanks too Feb. only having 28 days...lol

I just realized we are leaving on daylight savings. ugh...we lose an hour of sleep.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

4monkeys said:


> No it has nothing to do with disney. It is one of the extra perks gktw offers.  It is actually fairly close to universal. My husband called the house of hearts (front desk) and told them they were interested. They made the reservations and called us back with the time.



Thank you Might do this on our free day


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Just did our plans. Can you PLEASE go to Korissa's PTR and see what you all think?


----------



## fulseasmama

Mom2mitokids said:


> We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day.
> We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?



Congrats on flight times!  Less then two months until your trip.

We are flying on Delta also and I have no idea what will happen with baggage fees but will let you know when we return.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wanted to give a quick update on Haylee.
> Today was a GREAT day!
> She went off the vent (but Amber just came out and told me she's now back on because she's not awake enough   .. off most of her extra meds.. and she has started to wake up. She is only moving her mouth. But thats something.
> She also had her first trach change. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now we have to learn to take care of it.
> 
> I will try to keep everyone as updated as I can.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers



So glad to hear that you guys had a great day and continuing to pray that each day gets better and better!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

4monkeys said:


> These are the best 2 pictures that I got on my cell phone while we were there. Unfortunately, we had camera issues while on our trip.  I have not downloaded pictures from the CD they gave us yet, but will post them once I do.
> 
> The first picture is the outside of the FLYING tower. They have a trailer type building next to it to register and what not.  The second picture is of them in their suits ready to go. Suits provided by IFLY, and my son didn't have shoes on that would stay on....so they gave him a pair too.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



AWESOME! My sister & brother-in-law did that in December! They had an awesome time!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day.
> We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?



YAY on the flight times already! We are still (im)patiently awaiting ours. I wish we had them, would make it so much easier to plan the day we arrive and day we leave! 

I have flown Delta (not as a Wish family though) and they are very nice onboard. And they DO charge for luggage.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> Just did our plans. Can you PLEASE go to Korissa's PTR and see what you all think?



Very interested to see your plans (we are STILL working on ours)...Off to check it out!


----------



## 4monkeys

Mom2mitokids said:


> We have our flight info finally. We leave at 10:34am and land at 6:06pm. If we are lucky..we maybe able to go to the 7:30 orientation. If not..we will go to the 9am one the next day.
> We depart on the 23rd at 6:15pm from Orlando and land at 8:46pm at LAX. oh...we are flying on Delta. Has anyone flown on Delta?  Are they great with SN kids? Do you have to pay for luggage?



Congrats on flight times.  Email delta and ask if the charge for wish trips luggage. I did that ahead of time with air tran. They replied back and I printed the email to take in case we had a problem.  When we got to the counter they tried to charge fees because maw didn't put something in the notes that it was a wish trip....but the supervisor came over and waived the fees.

Good luck. It will be here before you know it


----------



## 4monkeys

luvmygrlz3 said:


> AWESOME! My sister & brother-in-law did that in December! They had an awesome time!



They had a blast. I was worried about my 4 year old...but he LOVED it too!! LOVED IT!! All of them did. Since the theme parks weren't open late really when we were there they did it at 6. We just went straight from a park. Thinking we would have time to get back to GKTW for Christmas night. No luck. Alli and I were bummed, but she was passed out quickly after anyway.


----------



## casper_jj11

blessedmom4 said:


> *I am so excited to read more about your family and your wonderful trip  Maroo suggested to another person to contact the moderators to reopen her thread...I am happy you plan to finish it, and I know Sydney will be thrilled to have the memories in written form!  I SO understand about the pictures...they are very labor intensive for me as well and I never have them where/when I need them.
> 
> Here is some encouragment , I would love to read all about your adventures...and I seem to be FULL of questions these days! Dreaming of Lisa's Wish gets me through these tough times!
> 
> *



Thank you! This may be the push I needed  I feel so guilty that I didnt' get this done. Its amazing how fast real life takes over once you get back. Our trip was mid August and I held off til we got our photopass pics and that took a really long time... and both boys had bdays in Sept, Sydney started school, hockey started, there was halloween which just blended into Christmas. I really want to do this though so I'm going to. I promise.


----------



## kailatilear

4monkeys said:


> Congrats on flight times.  Email delta and ask if the charge for wish trips luggage. I did that ahead of time with air tran. They replied back and I printed the email to take in case we had a problem.  When we got to the counter they tried to charge fees because maw didn't put something in the notes that it was a wish trip....but the supervisor came over and waived the fees.
> 
> Good luck. It will be here before you know it



Thank you for this.  I just emailed air tran with your suggestion.  I guess we will have to wait and see when they email me back.


----------



## 4monkeys

kailatilear said:


> Thank you for this.  I just emailed air tran with your suggestion.  I guess we will have to wait and see when they email me back.



Awesome. It took a few days for me to get a reply.  I also asked about other luggage type questions with meds and all. Good luck.  I think they will end up waving them. (and if not our chapter figures baggage fees in)


----------



## kailatilear

Oh my goodness I can't believe we are down to 43 days!!!!!![/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> Oh my goodness I can't believe we are down to 43 days!!!!!![/SIZE][/SIZE]



YAY!! Isn't time flying by? We leave the day after you guys get back! CRAZY how fast it's approaching!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Limo: pick us up and gets us to the airport 2 hours prior to departure!!!!! 

Thursday, March 3, 2011
depart: 11:02am
Arrive in Orlando: 2:40pm

Minivan is reserved for us along with 2 boosters in Orlando!! 

Wednesday, March 9, 2011
leave orlando  : 1:30pm
arrive back in our neck of the woods: 6:30pm

Limo picks us up to bring us home....
this day will be a sad day, but soooo many memories will be made from this whole experience!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> Congrats on flight times!  Less then two months until your trip.
> 
> We are flying on Delta also and I have no idea what will happen with baggage fees but will let you know when we return.



I would email them or call. That's what I'm going to do. This will make a decision...we all have carry ons..or if they waive the fee and we can bring check ins. The last time we spent $200 roundtrip just to check in bags. This is money that could be fun money and not have to take out of our spending cash.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Limo: pick us up and gets us to the airport 2 hours prior to departure!!!!!
> 
> Thursday, March 3, 2011
> depart: 11:02am
> Arrive in Orlando: 2:40pm
> 
> Minivan is reserved for us along with 2 boosters in Orlando!!
> 
> Wednesday, March 9, 2011
> leave orlando  : 1:30pm
> arrive back in our neck of the woods: 6:30pm
> 
> Limo picks us up to bring us home....
> this day will be a sad day, but soooo many memories will be made from this whole experience!



Yeah on flight info!!!! We are getting a limo too, but keeping it a secret. With Kylee's trip..we got a shuttle van, but long story...we ended up not using it. We had fires all around us and all freeway were shut down, so we decided to go to airport the night before and I just left my SUV down there. I told the kids we are getting a shuttle again. Mean mommy...lol


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yeah on flight info!!!! We are getting a limo too, but keeping it a secret. With Kylee's trip..we got a shuttle van, but long story...we ended up not using it. We had fires all around us and all freeway were shut down, so we decided to go to airport the night before and I just left my SUV down there. I told the kids we are getting a shuttle again. Mean mommy...lol



We're keeping the limo a secret from the kiddos too...


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> *No opinions here  I think you should do what ever will make YOU happy when you get your wish . I was just sharing the little bit of info I had on the subject...which isn't much, since that is NOT Lisa's Wish! Because they are celebrities, with schedules, the Wish has to be arranged around what works for them (at least that is how it was explained to us...Thankfully, we didn't have to worry about that). *


Thank you again! The celebritie(s) I want to meet aren't in America.



Mom2mitokids said:


> I was told Miley Cirus(is that how to spell her name) is longer than 3 years and they aren't setting up wishes with her. We got to meet Adam Sandler at a MAW event.  We even had pictures taken with him and they never said we couldn't post pictures.  oh well...I did.



lol..it's spelled Cyrus..I think. wow 3 years?! that seems so absurd!
That's soo great that you got to meet him!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

2 questions.

1.  We are waiting on dates (we had our meeting last friday).  Is it possible we could be going in March or April (our preferred times)?

2.  Do all MAW kids get limo's to the airport?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> *No opinions here  I think you should do what ever will make YOU happy when you get your wish . I was just sharing the little bit of info I had on the subject...which isn't much, since that is NOT Lisa's Wish! Because they are celebrities, with schedules, the Wish has to be arranged around what works for them (at least that is how it was explained to us...Thankfully, we didn't have to worry about that). *



I have just spoken with a guy who was granted the wish I am thinking of wishing for and he told me that he only waited a year.


----------



## brookerene

MitoDadMO said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1.  We are waiting on dates (we had our meeting last friday).  Is it possible we could be going in March or April (our preferred times)?
> 
> 2.  Do all MAW kids get limo's to the airport?




On the dates... I ca't answer that... I hope that you can!  We'll be there April 18-24!
Not all MAW families get limos...I think it depends on how far away you are, the chapter, and other factors.  I have read some TR's where they didn't.  I don't believe we will be getting a limo because we are 3.5 hours one way from the airport and so they will put us up in a hotel the nights before and after the trip.  But I do know our chapter does the limo thing because I have talked to another NE family that had that in their TR.... I hope you are pleasantly surprised!  In some ways I think it would be nice to have someone else do the driving for once! Although in other ways I would rather have the extra spending money....oh well....


----------



## brookerene

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have just spoken with a guy who was granted the wish I am thinking of wishing for and he told me that he only waited a year.



That sounds great...so r u going for it when they call?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1.  We are waiting on dates (we had our meeting last friday).  Is it possible we could be going in March or April (our preferred times)?
> 
> 2.  Do all MAW kids get limo's to the airport?



It is possible. Just stress to them that Kade can not go in the heat. April it starts getting really hot from what I was told. 

Not all gets limos, but from reading TR report... Most do get them. My youngest trip we were given a shuttle van because that's what they had contract with. This time we are getting a limo. We have a 1 1/2 to 2 hour drive depending on traffic.


----------



## MitoDadMO

we told them during our meeting last week that he cannot sweat due to meds and that he is at high risk for heat stroke etc because of it.  I saw her write it down.  We can work around it if we have to, but it would be nice not to.

PS my wife has started looking for disney shirts to wear.  I would really like to get some shirts made like on someone else's PTR that say something like Kade's Wish Trip or something like that.  We have had them made before for fundrasing walks we participate in like the Epilepsy Awareness walk etc.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

brookerene said:


> That sounds great...so r u going for it when they call?



I am definitely going for it! I met the boy through facebook. I would like to meet Westlife ( favorite boyband). The boy is from Ireland ad he said he had a unreal experience. Their meeting was held in a hotel in Ireland and his wish was granted on World Wish Day!


----------



## tinytreasures

woohoo for everyone that got dates and fights 

our wish granters came on tue and I have to say I was really upset with the main one 
She got all crabby when I told her we had been on a trip before and knew what was going on. Then she got even more crabby when I handed her all the paperwork I had printed off. I included all info for the PCA's and she said well I know for sure they can't come with. I said they did last time. 
So she kept repeating the rest of the time she was here how "prepared I was". 
When I asked her "why" she was a wish granter she said because it came across the computer at work and she thought it would look good on her resume down the road 

Then when they we're ready to leave she told Avy "I don't know if you can go to Disney so you need to pick something else" 
Avy's face just dropped and I thought she was going to cry. The other wish granter (who was WONDERFUL) saw her face and got right down on the floor and talked to Avy. I finally said Avy do you want to wish for a I-pad if you can't go and she said "Okay" but you could see her little heart was broken.
I am very thankful for all the gifts and stuff they brought but wow she really ruined the whole thing for Avy, dh and I. Thankfully the other kids didn't hear her say that.
She did email today telling me she forgot to have me fill out the travel paperwork, so I hope that means she will get to go to Disney after all. 

Sorry to vent here but I have been sick over this for 2 days now.


----------



## that's nice

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Limo: pick us up and gets us to the airport 2 hours prior to departure!!!!!
> 
> Thursday, March 3, 2011
> depart: 11:02am
> Arrive in Orlando: 2:40pm
> 
> Minivan is reserved for us along with 2 boosters in Orlando!!
> 
> Wednesday, March 9, 2011
> leave orlando  : 1:30pm
> arrive back in our neck of the woods: 6:30pm
> 
> Limo picks us up to bring us home....
> this day will be a sad day, but soooo many memories will be made from this whole experience!


WOOOHOOOO!!! Congrats on dates!!!!!! 






Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have just spoken with a guy who was granted the wish I am thinking of wishing for and he told me that he only waited a year.


Good luck with whatever Wish you Wish for! 





tinytreasures said:


> our wish granters came on tue and I have to say I was really upset with the main one
> She got all crabby when I told her we had been on a trip before and knew what was going on. Then she got even more crabby when I handed her all the paperwork I had printed off. I included all info for the PCA's and she said well I know for sure they can't come with. I said they did last time.
> So she kept repeating the rest of the time she was here how "prepared I was".


Wow... 



> *When I asked her "why" she was a wish granter she said because it came across the computer at work and she thought it would look good on her resume down the road*


Oh my goodness... that is terrible. 



> Then when they we're ready to leave she told Avy "I don't know if you can go to Disney so you need to pick something else"
> Avy's face just dropped and I thought she was going to cry. The other wish granter (who was WONDERFUL) saw her face and got right down on the floor and talked to Avy. I finally said Avy do you want to wish for a I-pad if you can't go and she said "Okay" but you could see her little heart was broken.
> I am very thankful for all the gifts and stuff they brought but wow she really ruined the whole thing for Avy, dh and I. Thankfully the other kids didn't hear her say that.
> She did email today telling me she forgot to have me fill out the travel paperwork, so I hope that means she will get to go to Disney after all.
> 
> Sorry to vent here but I have been sick over this for 2 days now.


I know that most granters get 2 Wishes incase the first one cannot be granted for whatever reason. I would say Disney Wishes are granted 99% of the time. There is a right way to ask a child this question and a wrong way. It seems like your granter was in a bad mood or having a bad night... (or just a loser) I think once the dust settles, you should contact your organization and tell them what happened.


----------



## kellyw8863

MitoDadMO said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1.  We are waiting on dates (we had our meeting last friday).  Is it possible we could be going in March or April (our preferred times)?
> 
> 2.  Do all MAW kids get limo's to the airport?



1.  We had our meeting with Ali's wish granters right around this time as well, and we had no problem getting in for April.  We were told that the issue wouldn't be flights, etc., but making sure that there was room at GKTW.  We were a little more limited in that we _had_ to go over school vacation week, or we would have to wait until the following February.  

2.   I think it depends on the chapter, but it seems to be a pretty common thing.


----------



## Manymosi

tinytreasures said:


> woohoo for everyone that got dates and fights
> 
> our wish granters came on tue and I have to say I was really upset with the main one
> She got all crabby when I told her we had been on a trip before and knew what was going on. Then she got even more crabby when I handed her all the paperwork I had printed off. I included all info for the PCA's and she said well I know for sure they can't come with. I said they did last time.
> So she kept repeating the rest of the time she was here how "prepared I was".
> When I asked her "why" she was a wish granter she said because it came across the computer at work and she thought it would look good on her resume down the road
> 
> Then when they we're ready to leave she told Avy "I don't know if you can go to Disney so you need to pick something else"
> Avy's face just dropped and I thought she was going to cry. The other wish granter (who was WONDERFUL) saw her face and got right down on the floor and talked to Avy. I finally said Avy do you want to wish for a I-pad if you can't go and she said "Okay" but you could see her little heart was broken.
> I am very thankful for all the gifts and stuff they brought but wow she really ruined the whole thing for Avy, dh and I. Thankfully the other kids didn't hear her say that.
> She did email today telling me she forgot to have me fill out the travel paperwork, so I hope that means she will get to go to Disney after all.
> 
> Sorry to vent here but I have been sick over this for 2 days now.



Wow.....just  wow.  I would have been so mad...... That lady just doesn't get it.


----------



## brookerene

tinytreasures said:


> woohoo for everyone that got dates and fights
> 
> our wish granters came on tue and I have to say I was really upset with the main one
> She got all crabby when I told her we had been on a trip before and knew what was going on. Then she got even more crabby when I handed her all the paperwork I had printed off. I included all info for the PCA's and she said well I know for sure they can't come with. I said they did last time.
> So she kept repeating the rest of the time she was here how "prepared I was".
> When I asked her "why" she was a wish granter she said because it came across the computer at work and she thought it would look good on her resume down the road
> 
> Then when they we're ready to leave she told Avy "I don't know if you can go to Disney so you need to pick something else"
> Avy's face just dropped and I thought she was going to cry. The other wish granter (who was WONDERFUL) saw her face and got right down on the floor and talked to Avy. I finally said Avy do you want to wish for a I-pad if you can't go and she said "Okay" but you could see her little heart was broken.
> I am very thankful for all the gifts and stuff they brought but wow she really ruined the whole thing for Avy, dh and I. Thankfully the other kids didn't hear her say that.
> She did email today telling me she forgot to have me fill out the travel paperwork, so I hope that means she will get to go to Disney after all.
> 
> Sorry to vent here but I have been sick over this for 2 days now.



I don't blame you for venting....I'm sooooo sorry your little one's heart was breaking.... but I know it'll work out... as for that Wish Granter... I would love that job....I hope that something will change her heart and that even though she wasn't too nice maybe she needs to learn something by being exposed to these most wonderful children.....pray for that wish granter because she probably needs to learn a little lesson, maybe some special one will touch her heart and change it!  On the other hand, I would also let her superiors know about your experience with her...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tinytreasures said:


> woohoo for everyone that got dates and fights
> 
> our wish granters came on tue and I have to say I was really upset with the main one
> She got all crabby when I told her we had been on a trip before and knew what was going on. Then she got even more crabby when I handed her all the paperwork I had printed off. I included all info for the PCA's and she said well I know for sure they can't come with. I said they did last time.
> So she kept repeating the rest of the time she was here how "prepared I was".
> When I asked her "why" she was a wish granter she said because it came across the computer at work and she thought it would look good on her resume down the road
> 
> Then when they we're ready to leave she told Avy "I don't know if you can go to Disney so you need to pick something else"
> Avy's face just dropped and I thought she was going to cry. The other wish granter (who was WONDERFUL) saw her face and got right down on the floor and talked to Avy. I finally said Avy do you want to wish for a I-pad if you can't go and she said "Okay" but you could see her little heart was broken.
> I am very thankful for all the gifts and stuff they brought but wow she really ruined the whole thing for Avy, dh and I. Thankfully the other kids didn't hear her say that.
> She did email today telling me she forgot to have me fill out the travel paperwork, so I hope that means she will get to go to Disney after all.
> 
> Sorry to vent here but I have been sick over this for 2 days now.



That was just plan wrong. I'm sorry.. ((HUGS))


----------



## jj0plin

I talked to Elliot's Wish Granter this morning and they'd like to come out tomorrow morning!! She wants to get a jump on things since we think he will wish for Disney and Spring Break would be ideal!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

jj0plin said:


> I talked to Elliot's Wish Granter this morning and they'd like to come out tomorrow morning!! She wants to get a jump on things since we think he will wish for Disney and Spring Break would be ideal!!



YAY! I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> I talked to Elliot's Wish Granter this morning and they'd like to come out tomorrow morning!! She wants to get a jump on things since we think he will wish for Disney and Spring Break would be ideal!!



Yeah!!! Do you have dates that you would like to go?


----------



## jj0plin

luvmygrlz3 said:


> YAY! I can't wait to hear all about it!!


Thanks!


Mom2mitokids said:


> Yeah!!! Do you have dates that you would like to go?


Our Spring Break is April 4-8 so somewhere around then is what I am hoping for.  She said they had 15 other wish families already going that week!


----------



## jj0plin

The Wonderful Wish Granters just left! Elliot has officially wished for a trip to Walt Disney World!  If you'd like to know more or see some pictures, please visit my PTR


----------



## tinytreasures

jj0plin said:


> The Wonderful Wish Granters just left! Elliot has officially wished for a trip to Walt Disney World!  If you'd like to know more or see some pictures, please visit my PTR



Yah for the granter coming 
wow 15 families that is a lot


----------



## brookerene

I was wondering about beaches in Fl...we intend to visit one our last full day in FL and have been considering either Cocoa Beach or Anna Maria Island... I want someplace that is nice not dumpy...or full of college kids...any ideas? I don't mind the longer drive to Anna Maria although I know Cocoa beach is closer... also if any has experienced any nice boat tours... advice would be helpful!  Thanks


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> I was wondering about beaches in Fl...we intend to visit one our last full day in FL and have been considering either Cocoa Beach or Anna Maria Island... I want someplace that is nice not dumpy...or full of college kids...any ideas? I don't mind the longer drive to Anna Maria although I know Cocoa beach is closer... also if any has experienced any nice boat tours... advice would be helpful!  Thanks



I will be watching this thread as we are going to the beach. Does it matter which side of Florida beaches you go too. We were thinking of going to Daytona. I would also love to see Daytona speedway.


----------



## newdrama12

Mom2mitokids said:


> I will be watching this thread as we are going to the beach. Does it matter which side of Florida beaches you go too. We were thinking of going to Daytona. I would also love to see Daytona speedway.



Not sure when you are planning on going to Daytona but keep in mind, in the past during spring break, a LOT of college kids go to Daytona.


----------



## brookerene

Mom2mitokids said:


> I will be watching this thread as we are going to the beach. Does it matter which side of Florida beaches you go too. We were thinking of going to Daytona. I would also love to see Daytona speedway.



I wish I knew too....if I was in Cali.. I would take my kids to Balboa and Newport beach and eat at Ruby's on the pier and such...but I have no idea about Fl...so we both will hope someone can enlighten us!

here is a link to check out:
http://www.beachhunter.net/closest-beach-to-orlando.htm


----------



## newdrama12

My parents and I prefer Clearwater. In fact, my parents have been vacationing there every year for the past 15 years. The waves are calmer and according to my mom the sand is prettier. It also isn't as crowded as Daytona can be. Especially since if you go at the wrong time to Daytona, you may run into heavy crowds for Spring Break or you may run into Bike Week.


----------



## tinytreasures

we went to Cocoa beach
It took a long time to get there just so you plan for the car ride. 
The kids loved it. We happened to go on the day all the cruise ships we're coming in which was so cool. The beach was empty because it was only 80 degree's that day. My kids were the only kids in the water


----------



## blessedmom4

*I have been to Daytona, Clearwater (in-laws used to have a condo there) and Cocoa Beach.

My opinion, FWIW~

Daytona was fun but crowded with LOTS of high school and college students...definitely a party beach, but nice. You can drive onto the sand and it takes about 50 to 55 minutes from Disney. 

I LOVE Clearwater Beach, the water was calm, as was the beach itself...quiet, family oriented...the drive  from Disney was always a bear, IMO, average drive was 2.5 to 3 hours due to traffic/construction. 

Cocoa Beach...Beautiful, pristine and quiet (much as Tiny Treasures described~loved the photo ). It was about an hour drive from Disney and my biggest complaint was the tolls. I am from NC and I am not used to that. *


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> The Wonderful Wish Granters just left! Elliot has officially wished for a trip to Walt Disney World!  If you'd like to know more or see some pictures, please visit my PTR



* Doing the Happy Dance! I am so excited for you and will be visiting your PTR in a bit. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> I will be watching this thread as we are going to the beach. Does it matter which side of Florida beaches you go too. We were thinking of going to Daytona. I would also love to see Daytona speedway.



We would love to see Daytona Speedway, we are actually thinking about doing that, Abby loves Nascar, so we just might.


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *I have been to Daytona, Clearwater (in-laws used to have a condo there) and Cocoa Beach.
> 
> My opinion, FWIW~
> 
> Daytona was fun but crowded with LOTS of high school and college students...definitely a party beach, but nice. You can drive onto the sand and it takes about 50 to 55 minutes from Disney.
> 
> I LOVE Clearwater Beach, the water was calm, as was the beach itself...quiet, family oriented...the drive  from Disney was always a bear, IMO, average drive was 2.5 to 3 hours due to traffic/construction.
> 
> Cocoa Beach...Beautiful, pristine and quiet (much as Tiny Treasures described~loved the photo ). It was about an hour drive from Disney and my biggest complaint was the tolls. I am from NC and I am not used to that. *



Thanks.....I appreciate the input....and I don't blame you....we don't have toll roads here in NE....and so it's hard to remember them and plan for that added expense....


----------



## MitoDadMO

thanks from us too, for the beach comments.  we are really wanting to take Kade to the beach one day as well.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> I wish I knew too....if I was in Cali.. I would take my kids to Balboa and Newport beach and eat at Ruby's on the pier and such...but I have no idea about Fl...so we both will hope someone can enlighten us!
> We go to Santa Monica, San Pedro, or Zuma beach.
> here is a link to check
> http://www.beachhunter.net/closest-beach-to-orlando.htm


Thank you for the link


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> We would love to see Daytona Speedway, we are actually thinking about doing that, Abby loves Nascar, so we just might.



We are huge Nascar fans..will my husband and I are. This is why I said Daytona Beach. Not sure how far they are from each other. Does anyone know?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

newdrama12 said:


> Not sure when you are planning on going to Daytona but keep in mind, in the past during spring break, a LOT of college kids go to Daytona.



Thank you Never really thought of that. We just said Daytona beach, so we can see the daytona speedway. Are they close by each other?


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are huge Nascar fans..will my husband and I are. This is why I said Daytona Beach. Not sure how far they are from each other. Does anyone know?



*IF I remember correctly, less than 10 minutes. 

*


----------



## blessedmom4

casper_jj11 said:


> Thank you! This may be the push I needed  I feel so guilty that I didnt' get this done. Its amazing how fast real life takes over once you get back. Our trip was mid August and I held off til we got our photopass pics and that took a really long time... and both boys had bdays in Sept, Sydney started school, hockey started, there was halloween which just blended into Christmas. I really want to do this though so I'm going to. I promise.



*YEA!!!! I hope you do manage to finish, it IS hard to find time to be on the DIS, medical stuff and life seem to get in the way  I will be looking forward to reading more, PLEASE make sure you let me know when you post more, I am sure MANY of us would like to read! !*


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> Thanks.....I appreciate the input....and I don't blame you....we don't have toll roads here in NE....and so it's hard to remember them and plan for that added expense....





MitoDadMO said:


> thanks from us too, for the beach comments.  we are really wanting to take Kade to the beach one day as well.



* My pleasure..I am a beach girl at heart...I hope to retire to a quiet one some day *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *IF I remember correctly, less than 10 minutes.
> 
> *



Thank you


----------



## jj0plin

tinytreasures said:


> Yah for the granter coming
> wow 15 families that is a lot


I know, I guess everyone wants to wait until Spring Break!



blessedmom4 said:


> * Doing the Happy Dance! I am so excited for you and will be visiting your PTR in a bit. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *


Thanks!  I am so excited


----------



## jj0plin

In regards to the Florida beach questions, I will throw in my two cents... I used to live in Florida, down in Naples on the Gulf side. I have not visited the Atlantic side too many times but when I did I definitely noticed that the waves are way stronger and the water is typically much colder than in the Gulf.  The Gulf beaches are usually very clean, white and beautiful too.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you





jj0plin said:


> I know, I guess everyone wants to wait until Spring Break!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I am so excited








jj0plin said:


> In regards to the Florida beach questions, I will throw in my two cents... I used to live in Florida, down in Naples on the Gulf side. I have not visited the Atlantic side too many times but when I did I definitely noticed that the waves are way stronger and the water is typically much colder than in the Gulf.  The Gulf beaches are usually very clean, white and beautiful too.


* I agree with that assessment 100 percent! 
Now I want to go to the BEACH!


*


----------



## kailatilear

We received 2 more BIG GIVE packages yesterday.  Although my camera didn't save the pictures that I took of them opening the gifts, I did get pictures of the items in them.

This is Tilear with his shirt!!! Which he LOVES!  Thank you Dawn-mickeymaker2003






This is Abby with her polly pockets and polly pocket car!!
She has been playing with them nonstop since she opened them.  Thank you Teresa-Teresajoy, Lydia and Arminda






More pics are posted on my ptr.  I cannot say how thankful we are for the BIG GIVE  choosing our familyl


----------



## maroo

MitoDadMO said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1.  We are waiting on dates (we had our meeting last friday).  Is it possible we could be going in March or April (our preferred times)?
> 
> 2.  Do all MAW kids get limo's to the airport?



I saw you got several answers to these...but wanted to answer too...

You could get March or April - but hopefully they will be telling you guys soon!!    If not...if you are able to wait (I think you are from reading your report...??) then the fall is a great time to go, too!  I would stay away from summer (even May)...and shoot for Oct if they can't do March or April, in my opinion.  It can get really hot.

We didn't...we were one of those chapters that chooses to use the money that they would spend on a wish party and limo to give the family for the actual trip.  Each chapter is different - and it probably depends on the needs of your family, too (it is harder to get a handicapped accessible limo. )  

We considered renting one for Lauren - but eventually decided to save the money on our end and use it for her for prom or something.  

If we had to do it all over again, we would have rented one for the way HOME - she was so sad the trip was over that it would have been a really great surprise for the trip home!  



Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have just spoken with a guy who was granted the wish I am thinking of wishing for and he told me that he only waited a year.





MitoDadMO said:


> we told them during our meeting last week that he cannot sweat due to meds and that he is at high risk for heat stroke etc because of it.  I saw her write it down.  We can work around it if we have to, but it would be nice not to.
> 
> PS my wife has started looking for disney shirts to wear.  I would really like to get some shirts made like on someone else's PTR that say something like Kade's Wish Trip or something like that.  We have had them made before for fundrasing walks we participate in like the Epilepsy Awareness walk etc.



We can help you with shirts!  Just PM me once you get your dates and I can make sure we can get some done for you guys.  This goes for all the other wish trippers reading this, too! 



tinytreasures said:


> we went to Cocoa beach
> It took a long time to get there just so you plan for the car ride.
> The kids loved it. We happened to go on the day all the cruise ships we're coming in which was so cool. The beach was empty because it was only 80 degree's that day. My kids were the only kids in the water



Awesome pic!

And we have talked already...but I just want to say publicly on this forum that it was HORRIBLE what the lady said to Avy.    Makes me really sad for both Avy and that lady (because it must be sad for her to live that way!)...how sad.  

Build your resume somewhere else!!    grrr...

Sorry...back to more happy thoughts!  Like that pretty beach picture!


----------



## MitoDadMO

maroo said:


> Just PM me once you get your dates and I can make sure we can get some done for you guys.



Maroo trust me, the entire Dis board will know when we get our dates!


----------



## kailatilear

I cannot believe we are 1 month and 1 week from Abby's wish coming true!!!!!

I feel like such a kid  I am having such a hard time sleeping and I dream of Disney every night 

I am slowly planning our trip, however, I am also trying not to plan too much, since from what I have heard and read, GKTW offeres so many tickets to things, that we may want to do something they offer instead of something else.   I hope that makes sense.

How do you contain your excitment to make it the next month without bursting from the insides?

I know I don't post as much as I would like to due to kids, work and actual life, but I am constantly reading this thread and everyones ptr's and tr's.


----------



## jj0plin

kailatilear said:


> I cannot believe we are 1 month and 1 week from Abby's wish coming true!!!!!
> 
> I feel like such a kid  I am having such a hard time sleeping and I dream of Disney every night
> 
> I am slowly planning our trip, however, I am also trying not to plan too much, since from what I have heard and read, GKTW offeres so many tickets to things, that we may want to do something they offer instead of something else.   I hope that makes sense.
> 
> How do you contain your excitment to make it the next month without bursting from the insides?
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I would like to due to kids, work and actual life, but I am constantly reading this thread and everyones ptr's and tr's.


woohoo! hopefully the time will fly by! 

I am not sure how to contain excitement... I have months to go, heck no date has even been set, and it's all I think about too!!!


----------



## twinmum

kailatilear said:


> I cannot believe we are 1 month and 1 week from Abby's wish coming true!!!!!
> 
> I feel like such a kid  I am having such a hard time sleeping and I dream of Disney every night
> 
> I am slowly planning our trip, however, I am also trying not to plan too much, since from what I have heard and read, GKTW offeres so many tickets to things, that we may want to do something they offer instead of something else.   I hope that makes sense.
> 
> How do you contain your excitment to make it the next month without bursting from the insides?
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I would like to due to kids, work and actual life, but I am constantly reading this thread and everyones ptr's and tr's.



Your message put a big smile on my face,  Our son's Wish Trip was way back in November 2008, but I will always remember all the excitement and anticipation - in some ways, this was just as much fun as the actual trip!  

How to manage through the waiting? Well, I can't say I really recommend our approach:  we were embarking on a major renovation to make our house more accessible for our son (he has cerebral palsy), so our last month of waiting was spent purging, packing and preparing to move out for 6 months.  In fact, we left for the Wish Trip from our own house and returned to our rental!  Talk about lots of work to distract you...

I haven't seen the age of your child(ren) but I know some families like to catch up on Disney movies and refresh their memories of their favourite characters.  One family organized weekly Disney family movie nights with amazing themed dinners.  I thought that sounded like a great idea.

Good luck with the waiting!


----------



## jj0plin

I'd like to send a Thank You card to Elliot's wish granters, for the gifts they brought over when they visited this past weekend.  All I have for them is their cell numbers and email addresses. I thought about making a digital thank you "card" and emailing it to them, maybe with pictures of the kids with their goodies?  Are emails too impersonal?  Should I just get one and send it to the local chapter, addressed to them?


----------



## luvmygrlz3

It is sooo hard to contain our excitement here...our trip is on March 3 and I want it to hurry up and get here but also want it to take it's time. I know as soon as it does get here, the sooner it will be over...I just want this time to last forever! My girls are all soooo excited! AND SO ARE MY DH AND I!! 

I have a quick question though...

My girls get very nervous, excited, etc...almost to the point of making themselves sick when something big is coming up. Almost like they work themselves up so much that they get sick. We just got home from a long awaited trip to Great Wolf Lodge that my IL's got them for their Christmas present. My youngest was sick to her stomach (about to throw up, etc) until the day after we arrived there. I want my girls to be able to look forward to something w/o getting sooo worked up about it. I am really of thinking about not telling them how close the date is coming...and maybe not even telling them until we are leaving that morning! I thought that giving them plenty of time to get used to idea of the trip would be good, but that completely backfired on me with the Great Wolf Lodge trip. I don't know what to do...any advice?  I am going to post this on my PTR too so if you see the duplicate post, that's why. Thanks in advance for any advice! All is welcome.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

jj0plin said:


> I'd like to send a Thank You card to Elliot's wish granters, for the gifts they brought over when they visited this past weekend.  All I have for them is their cell numbers and email addresses. I thought about making a digital thank you "card" and emailing it to them, maybe with pictures of the kids with their goodies?  Are emails too impersonal?  Should I just get one and send it to the local chapter, addressed to them?



I would probably just send them a card addressed to their local chapter w/ their names on it. Is there address on the email in their letter head?


----------



## tinytreasures

jj0plin said:


> woohoo! hopefully the time will fly by!
> 
> I am not sure how to contain excitement... I have months to go, heck no date has even been set, and it's all I think about too!!!



I agree we don't even know if we get to go yet and I get butterflies every time I think about going.
I also get this  feeling when I think about going on a plane to get there too (I hate to fly)


----------



## Blessed03

I am excited to be a part of these boards but cannot seem to get into my profile to add to my thread any help would be great!


----------



## MitoDadMO

If you are like our family, you require a bit of planning to goto the local Wal-mart let alone a trip to Disney.  A kid in a wheelchair in Disney has really had me worrying about logistics for rides etc.  Today I found the Park map/guides for people with disabilities.

I heard these were hard to find online so when I found them I knew I had to post here.  

Hollywood Studios

Magic Kingdom

Epcot

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> I cannot believe we are 1 month and 1 week from Abby's wish coming true!!!!!
> 
> I feel like such a kid  I am having such a hard time sleeping and I dream of Disney every night
> 
> I am slowly planning our trip, however, I am also trying not to plan too much, since from what I have heard and read, GKTW offeres so many tickets to things, that we may want to do something they offer instead of something else.   I hope that makes sense.
> 
> How do you contain your excitment to make it the next month without bursting from the insides?
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I would like to due to kids, work and actual life, but I am constantly reading this thread and everyones ptr's and tr's.



 YAY!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

My father finally called MAW again since we turned in our papers and everything in October and have not yet confirmation of eligibility. ( not even that). My dad called and the lady and him talked for around ten minutes. She asked loads of questions fo my health, of my family, and the situation with the papers. Long story short, she said that she would get a volunteer to work on our case straight away and to be expecting a call. She spoke about the interview. She said somehthing like, (in Spanish) " If she is eligible, we'll set up an interview with two volunteers and both Mom and Dad must be present...bla bla bla..." Although we still havent recieved elgibility confirmation, the situation with MAW is better that it was before. She nice and told my dad to tell me that they haven't forgotten about me.

I have a doubt, though. She mentioned that if my sibling was older than 18 (she's 21 in a week), she could not participate in the wish.  that's horrible. Since I plan to travel, would she have to stay? She can't stay home alone because my parents wouldn't allow it...so that would bring more problems such as if one parent should stay behind and it would be only my mom or my dad and I. I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions, but she was pretty clear that my sister could not participate if it was not a local activity.


----------



## Manymosi

kailatilear said:


> I cannot believe we are 1 month and 1 week from Abby's wish coming true!!!!!
> 
> I feel like such a kid  I am having such a hard time sleeping and I dream of Disney every night
> 
> 
> How do you contain your excitment to make it the next month without bursting from the insides?
> 
> I know I don't post as much as I would like to due to kids, work and actual life, but I am constantly reading this thread and everyones ptr's and tr's.





luvmygrlz3 said:


> It is sooo hard to contain our excitement here...our trip is on March 3 and I want it to hurry up and get here but also want it to take it's time. I know as soon as it does get here, the sooner it will be over...I just want this time to last forever! My girls are all soooo excited! AND SO ARE MY DH AND I!!



We leave this Saturday! It seems like the last few days have flown by too fast - almost like I need the days to slow down so we can make sure we are completely ready.

Today we got our packet from Make A Wish with our itinerary and other info, a very generous expense check and t-shirts for everyone. I still cannot believe how generous our chapter has been to fly eight of us, to stay in Wilderness Lodge, and give us an extra day at Disney!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Manymosi said:


> We leave this Saturday! It seems like the last few days have flown by too fast - almost like I need the days to slow down so we can make sure we are completely ready.
> 
> Today we got our packet from Make A Wish with our itinerary and other info, a very generous expense check and t-shirts for everyone. I still cannot believe how generous our chapter has been to fly eight of us, to stay in Wilderness Lodge, and give us an extra day at Disney!



Oh wow! I am soooo excited for you guys and can't wait to hear about it when ya'll get back!


----------



## tinytreasures

Blessed03 said:


> I am excited to be a part of these boards but cannot seem to get into my profile to add to my thread any help would be great!



Welcome
Go to the top left hand side of any page. Click on "user CP" then scroll down to edit siggy


----------



## lawblond7

Can you add our trip to the wish list.  Jake is going (along with his 2 brothers and my mom) to Disney - GKTW on January 39 - February 3rd.  I started our PTR just yesterday - mainly as we were not sure exactly WHAT Jake wanted to do - he decided betweeen meeting Kyle Busch and goin to a NASCAR race (but decided he has been to a few and we usually go to one a year) or host sports center and go to ESPN - but then he decided he did not want to go to Bristol CT, then it was maybe Disneyland as he has never been there BUT in the end he decided on Disney and as he turns 18 in April, he decided he wanted to go now and as the kids are off school Monday and Tuesday (31st and 1st) the timing worked well, and I HOPEFULLY will be a bit slower at work.  All 3 of my boys have a mitochondrial disease and 2 (Jake and Clay) are g-tube dependent.


----------



## lawblond7

The Daytona Speedway is a little over an hour from Orlando - not a bad drive if not during Rush Hour.  BUT note that the 2 weeks you will be there WILL be speed weeks. The Daytona 500 is Sunday Febraury 20th and the Nationwide race in the 19th and the February 12th is the Budwiser shootout. You also have the duels on Thursday the 17th -- You may want to go to one of those - while I do not think GKTW or MAW can get you tickets does not hurt to ask and well worth it - I went to the 500 in 2004 and we thought about scheduling Jake's trip then BUT my mom will be out of town and as a single mom I need a second set of hands and my partner (Roger) whom I live with - he gets a lot less vacation I do so he cannot get off - he took a week during christmans/new years to visit my mom in Florida with me and he will be going on Cole's wish. 

Daytona is pretty cool to see the speedway


----------



## MitoDadMO

People talk about subscribing to PTRs, can someone tell me how to do that?  Also check out the addition to my sig, i have added a link to our family website.


----------



## blessedmom4

MitoDadMO said:


> People talk about subscribing to PTRs, can someone tell me how to do that?  Also check out the addition to my sig, i have added a link to our family website.



*Look up over lawblond7 post to where it says Thread Tools (white writing, dark blue box).  It is under the box that tells you what page of the thread you are on.Click on that link and then click on subscribe to thread and follow the prompts. HTH  and my "directions" make sense.*


----------



## HeatherSP

Make A Wish called this morning confirming that they have all of our paperwork and have begun to work on Lhea's wish.    We will be flying out bright and early April 15 with a 7 am flight. We will return late April 21 leaving at 9pm. I like the flight times because it gives us more time in Florida. But since this is Friday -Thursday we will miss christmas at GKTW But I am NOT complaining. This is going to be a trip of a lifetime


----------



## lawblond7

Heather that is great -- we will not be there on a Thursday either but Friday to Thursday works best for us too.  We are leaving next Friday and STILL do not know what time our plane is - lol.  Hoping to find out this week.


----------



## MitoDadMO

HeatherSP said:


> Make A Wish called this morning confirming that they have all of our paperwork and have begun to work on Lhea's wish.    We will be flying out bright and early April 15 with a 7 am flight. We will return late April 21 leaving at 9pm. I like the flight times because it gives us more time in Florida. But since this is Friday -Thursday we will miss christmas at GKTW But I am NOT complaining. This is going to be a trip of a lifetime



CONGRATS!!!

When did you have your meeting with you wish granters?


----------



## HeatherSP

lawblond7 said:


> Heather that is great -- we will not be there on a Thursday either but Friday to Thursday works best for us too.  We are leaving next Friday and STILL do not know what time our plane is - lol.  Hoping to find out this week.



Wow next Friday!!! I bet you all are so excited. I will be looking for your trip report. I love to see pictures
We didn't ask for Fri - Thu. It will actually mean the kids will miss their last day of school before spring break. But I am ok with that. I'm sure missing one day won't be a big deal. My husband will just have to arrange his vacation at work to include that day. 



MitoDadMO said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> When did you have your meeting with you wish granters?



We met with our wish granters way back in Novemeber. We haven't "seen" anyone since. We have had several phone conversations. Actually the lady who is calling isn't even one of our volunteers. She is a Make A Wish employee.


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> Make A Wish called this morning confirming that they have all of our paperwork and have begun to work on Lhea's wish.    We will be flying out bright and early April 15 with a 7 am flight. We will return late April 21 leaving at 9pm. I like the flight times because it gives us more time in Florida. But since this is Friday -Thursday we will miss christmas at GKTW But I am NOT complaining. This is going to be a trip of a lifetime



Awesome!   Our dates will overlap!  We arrive April 18th and leave the 24th! 
Brooke


----------



## MitoDadMO

HeatherSP said:


> We met with our wish granters way back in Novemeber. We haven't "seen" anyone since. We have had several phone conversations. Actually the lady who is calling isn't even one of our volunteers. She is a Make A Wish employee.



Did they say what took so long?  We met with our wish granters almost two weeks ago and are hoping to be going in Mar April time frame.  They said it should be doable.


----------



## kailatilear

HeatherSP said:


> Make A Wish called this morning confirming that they have all of our paperwork and have begun to work on Lhea's wish.    We will be flying out bright and early April 15 with a 7 am flight. We will return late April 21 leaving at 9pm. I like the flight times because it gives us more time in Florida. But since this is Friday -Thursday we will miss christmas at GKTW But I am NOT complaining. This is going to be a trip of a lifetime



You have the same flight times as ours.  We leave Thurs Feb 24 @ 7am and come back Wed March 2 @ 9pm. Where are you flying out of?  Where in Va are you from?  Yes it will be a trip of a lifetime, so happy that Lhea's wish is coming true


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> Did they say what took so long?  We met with our wish granters almost two weeks ago and are hoping to be going in Mar April time frame.  They said it should be doable.



All chapter are different. Why it took so long for us was because..the L.A. Chapter fisco year ends the end of August and they weren't doing new wishes until mid Sept. Also the L.A chapter is just swamped with wishes. Oh...it is also up to the doctor as to how fast he returns all the paper work back saying Kade can go on a trip.


----------



## HeatherSP

brookerene said:


> Awesome!   Our dates will overlap!  We arrive April 18th and leave the 24th!
> Brooke


WOW! Maybe we will see you there!



MitoDadMO said:


> Did they say what took so long?  We met with our wish granters almost two weeks ago and are hoping to be going in Mar April time frame.  They said it should be doable.


I think getting all of the paperwork sent to us and to the doctor (which they did very slowly) and then getting it all turned back in slowed us down. We thought there was a possibility we would go at christmas but we are getting our second choice of spring break. I hope you get the dates you want!



kailatilear said:


> You have the same flight times as ours.  We leave Thurs Feb 24 @ 7am and come back Wed March 2 @ 9pm. Where are you flying out of?  Where in Va are you from?  Yes it will be a trip of a lifetime, so happy that Lhea's wish is coming true


 We are flying out of Richmond and are on air tran. Are you in the Richmond area too? Maybe those are common flight times for them. We really wanted those because the are non stop flights and we have 5 kids to keep up with.


----------



## maroo

MitoDadMO said:


> Maroo trust me, the entire Dis board will know when we get our dates!



  awesome!  



luvmygrlz3 said:


> It is sooo hard to contain our excitement here...our trip is on March 3 and I want it to hurry up and get here but also want it to take it's time. I know as soon as it does get here, the sooner it will be over...I just want this time to last forever! My girls are all soooo excited! AND SO ARE MY DH AND I!!
> 
> I have a quick question though...
> 
> My girls get very nervous, excited, etc...almost to the point of making themselves sick when something big is coming up. Almost like they work themselves up so much that they get sick. We just got home from a long awaited trip to Great Wolf Lodge that my IL's got them for their Christmas present. My youngest was sick to her stomach (about to throw up, etc) until the day after we arrived there. I want my girls to be able to look forward to something w/o getting sooo worked up about it. I am really of thinking about not telling them how close the date is coming...and maybe not even telling them until we are leaving that morning! I thought that giving them plenty of time to get used to idea of the trip would be good, but that completely backfired on me with the Great Wolf Lodge trip. I don't know what to do...any advice?  I am going to post this on my PTR too so if you see the duplicate post, that's why. Thanks in advance for any advice! All is welcome.



Oh man...that is a hard one....

I know Lauren would have KILLED us if we did not let her feel the anticipation of it all....that was half of our fun.  

I would give Lauren a Zofran wait 30 minutes and tell her.  

Of course...I am not suggesting you drug your kids.  



Blessed03 said:


> I am excited to be a part of these boards but cannot seem to get into my profile to add to my thread any help would be great!



You are talking about your signature...right??  At the bottom?

If so...you can go to User CP and copy the link into your signature box.  You will want to use the "preview" button before you activate it. 

You can just right click on the actual web address when you click on your particular trip thread and then copy the link address into the signature...

I am not sure if that is enough directions or not??  Try it...and if that doesn't work....hopefully someone here can jump in with some screen shots or something... I have a new computer (my first Mac) and I have NO idea how to do a screen shot yet...



MitoDadMO said:


> If you are like our family, you require a bit of planning to goto the local Wal-mart let alone a trip to Disney.  A kid in a wheelchair in Disney has really had me worrying about logistics for rides etc.  Today I found the Park map/guides for people with disabilities.
> 
> I heard these were hard to find online so when I found them I knew I had to post here.
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> Epcot
> 
> Animal Kingdom



Great find!  I am putting this post on the FAQ's in the 2nd post of this thread!!   

No worries!  You will be able to ask when you get there and I think you will find that it is more accessible than you might think at first...you would be surprised how many things that kids can do and stay in their wheelchair the whole time.  It is awesome.  



Happy Dreams1 said:


> My father finally called MAW again since we turned in our papers and everything in October and have not yet confirmation of eligibility. ( not even that). My dad called and the lady and him talked for around ten minutes. She asked loads of questions fo my health, of my family, and the situation with the papers. Long story short, she said that she would get a volunteer to work on our case straight away and to be expecting a call. She spoke about the interview. She said somehthing like, (in Spanish) " If she is eligible, we'll set up an interview with two volunteers and both Mom and Dad must be present...bla bla bla..." Although we still havent recieved elgibility confirmation, the situation with MAW is better that it was before. She nice and told my dad to tell me that they haven't forgotten about me.
> 
> I have a doubt, though. She mentioned that if my sibling was older than 18 (she's 21 in a week), she could not participate in the wish.  that's horrible. Since I plan to travel, would she have to stay? She can't stay home alone because my parents wouldn't allow it...so that would bring more problems such as if one parent should stay behind and it would be only my mom or my dad and I. I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions, but she was pretty clear that my sister could not participate if it was not a local activity.



Eek...this is true.

BUT...most chapters let the wish child bring one "friend" if they are an only child...is she your only sibling?  If so...she may be able to come.  Otherwise...I would think that your parents would both still come and hopefully bring her, too...(but it may cost some money for a flight??  no idea!)  I know at GKTW she could probably stay with you in the villa for free and eat at GKTW for free, but you would have to pay for tickets and that gets expensive pretty quick in Disney.

Don't worry too much until you talk to them, though.  

Make sure she is part of your "wish" too...that may help??



lawblond7 said:


> Can you add our trip to the wish list.  Jake is going (along with his 2 brothers and my mom) to Disney - GKTW on January 39 - February 3rd.  I started our PTR just yesterday - mainly as we were not sure exactly WHAT Jake wanted to do - he decided betweeen meeting Kyle Busch and goin to a NASCAR race (but decided he has been to a few and we usually go to one a year) or host sports center and go to ESPN - but then he decided he did not want to go to Bristol CT, then it was maybe Disneyland as he has never been there BUT in the end he decided on Disney and as he turns 18 in April, he decided he wanted to go now and as the kids are off school Monday and Tuesday (31st and 1st) the timing worked well, and I HOPEFULLY will be a bit slower at work.  All 3 of my boys have a mitochondrial disease and 2 (Jake and Clay) are g-tube dependent.



Awesome!!!  

 to the DISboards and the wish trippers thread!! 

Gosh...2 g tube dependent kiddos!  Bless all of you!

I will link your pretrippie to the first page!  I hope you will share with us about your trip when you get back, if you want!


----------



## tinytreasures

luvmygrlz3 said:


> It is sooo hard to contain our excitement here...our trip is on March 3 and I want it to hurry up and get here but also want it to take it's time. I know as soon as it does get here, the sooner it will be over...I just want this time to last forever! My girls are all soooo excited! AND SO ARE MY DH AND I!!
> 
> I have a quick question though...
> 
> My girls get very nervous, excited, etc...almost to the point of making themselves sick when something big is coming up. Almost like they work themselves up so much that they get sick. We just got home from a long awaited trip to Great Wolf Lodge that my IL's got them for their Christmas present. My youngest was sick to her stomach (about to throw up, etc) until the day after we arrived there. I want my girls to be able to look forward to something w/o getting sooo worked up about it. I am really of thinking about not telling them how close the date is coming...and maybe not even telling them until we are leaving that morning! I thought that giving them plenty of time to get used to idea of the trip would be good, but that completely backfired on me with the Great Wolf Lodge trip. I don't know what to do...any advice?  I am going to post this on my PTR too so if you see the duplicate post, that's why. Thanks in advance for any advice! All is welcome.



We kind of did that I changed my count down by added a few days to. Then as it got closer we told them we were going to disney on monday (which was true) what we didn't tell them was that we were leaving on sat. 
I am so glad we did it that way and we will do it that way again. It just makes life so much easier since my son has autism 
it was enough of a warning but still he wasn't over board because he was so excited. We just told them we were going shopping for swim suits that day and loaded the van when they were asleep


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> We kind of did that I changed my count down by added a few days to. Then as it got closer we told them we were going to disney on monday (which was true) what we didn't tell them was that we were leaving on sat.
> I am so glad we did it that way and we will do it that way again. It just makes life so much easier since my son has autism
> it was enough of a warning but still he wasn't over board because he was so excited. We just told them we were going shopping for swim suits that day and loaded the van when they were asleep



Uh...yeah...definitely a better idea than the drugs.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

> Oh man...that is a hard one....
> 
> I know Lauren would have KILLED us if we did not let her feel the anticipation of it all....that was half of our fun.
> 
> I would give Lauren a Zofran wait 30 minutes and tell her.
> 
> Of course...I am not suggesting you drug your kids.



Too funny.  ..Nah, I don't think I'll drug my girls...Khelsey won't even flinch when it's time to leave. It's the littlest one I worry about. She get's sooo worked up!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

maroo said:


> Uh...yeah...definitely a better idea than the drugs.



I totally agree with the changing the "dates" thing...much better than drugs I think...


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eek...this is true.
> 
> BUT...most chapters let the wish child bring one "friend" if they are an only child...is she your only sibling?  If so...she may be able to come.  Otherwise...I would think that your parents would both still come and hopefully bring her, too...(but it may cost some money for a flight??  no idea!)  I know at GKTW she could probably stay with you in the villa for free and eat at GKTW for free, but you would have to pay for tickets and that gets expensive pretty quick in Disney.
> 
> Don't worry too much until you talk to them, though.
> 
> Make sure she is part of your "wish" too...that may help??



Thank you! I understand the situation. BTW, I've been planning to change what I want to wish for, so it may possibly be not Disney..but it would still require travel. Thank you once again, and I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## kailatilear

HeatherSP said:


> We are flying out of Richmond and are on air tran. Are you in the Richmond area too? Maybe those are common flight times for them. We really wanted those because the are non stop flights and we have 5 kids to keep up with.



Yes, we are in Mechanicsville.  Those are the flights I wanted due to having 3 kids and one of them is terrified to fly, even though she has never flown before.  We too are on air tran.


----------



## syammt

OK so it was suggested to me to post that I finally finished our trip report on this thread, so there it is. It is a kind of sad sad thing to be finished, but I am hoping that those of you that have followed her through our trip report will now follow her journey with Job's through her caringbridge page (link below).
On another note, Madison and I are headed back to the NIH to see the specialist. She is just not getting better from some of the things that are going on right now and her doctors here just aren't helping.


----------



## Ciara's Wish Trip

Thanks for putting all the fantastic links in one place! Some wonderful advise that is going to make the trip all the more magical!


----------



## kailatilear

Abby received another Big Give package today from purpleears.  

Thank you so much, you did an amazing job with the Lilo dress and Abby loves it!!!

Posing for the picture





She just opened it and was so surprised and happy





She had to put it on right away, of course, I only let her keep it on for the picture






You ladies are amazing and so talented.  Thank you for chosing our family for the Big Give!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Saturday we got to meet Shorty and Crew from Pit Boss. Thanks to Sherry. She is Doc Barker master and he is the Ambassador of MAW. We have done some fundraising with them and at our last event..Sherry and Steven were talking about Pit Boss and how he loves the show. It turned out..she knows Shorty and she and Doc Barker did this event for adoption for Pit Bulls on Saturday. It was the best present Steven can get. His birthday was on the 13th. BTW...Kyra is missing. She had a Dress rehearsal for her play she is in.

Kids with Sherry and Doc Barker...Ambassador for MAW





Kids with Shorty, Sabastian, Ashley, and Ronald. From Pit Boss


----------



## brookerene

Wow what great updates and photos!  


One question..... if you were to only get one souvenier (not including your own photos) from your visit to the parks....what would it be?


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you! I understand the situation. BTW, I've been planning to change what I want to wish for, so it may possibly be not Disney..but it would still require travel. Thank you once again, and I'll let you know what happens!



I can't wait to hear what your new Wish is!!!! Keep us posted!!



kailatilear said:


> Abby received another Big Give package today from purpleears.
> 
> Thank you so much, you did an amazing job with the Lilo dress and Abby loves it!!!
> 
> Posing for the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just opened it and was so surprised and happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had to put it on right away, of course, I only let her keep it on for the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are amazing and so talented.  Thank you for chosing our family for the Big Give!!!!



YAY!!! What an adorable Lilo dress!!! Abby is a beautiful model too! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> Saturday we got to meet Shorty and Crew from Pit Boss. Thanks to Sherry. She is Doc Barker master and he is the Ambassador of MAW. We have done some fundraising with them and at our last event..Sherry and Steven were talking about Pit Boss and how he loves the show. It turned out..she knows Shorty and she and Doc Barker did this event for adoption for Pit Bulls on Saturday. It was the best present Steven can get. His birthday was on the 13th. BTW...Kyra is missing. She had a Dress rehearsal for her play she is in.
> 
> Kids with Sherry and Doc Barker...Ambassador for MAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Shorty, Sabastian, Ashley, and Ronald. From Pit Boss



YAY! Wonderful pics!!!



brookerene said:


> Wow what great updates and photos!
> 
> 
> One question..... if you were to only get one souvenier (not including your own photos) from your visit to the parks....what would it be?



Hmmmm...Very good question...I would say--------->an autograph from all of the Characters. Does that count? I can't wait to see what others say...


----------



## fulseasmama

brookerene said:


> Wow what great updates and photos!
> 
> 
> One question..... if you were to only get one souvenier (not including your own photos) from your visit to the parks....what would it be?




We have not been on our trip yet so I am probably not the best person to reply but I can tell you what is on my souvenir list and it is only one thing I know I want.  I want to get a silhouette picture of Fuller and Chelsea.  My mom has one of her and her sister from her first trip I think, I have one from when we went to Disneyland when I was little (around age 3)and I want one of my kids.  I believe they have some places at Magic Kingdom and at Epcot to have them done and I can't wait!    Looking forward to seeing what other have to say about this great question.


----------



## Chel Bell

Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).  

We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.

First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special? 

We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.  

Thanks for any and all help!  
XOXOXOXO


----------



## syammt

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO





You have for sure come to the right place and I am sure you will get loads of help. I however am not sure about the questions you have asked, but I can tell you that you are going to have an absolutly magical trip. We went on my daughter wish trip the end of October and had been there before, but the treatment that she received while on her wish trip was amazing. Hope you get the answers you are looking for. Have you every thought about doing a wish trip report? I hadn't and then my mom talked me into doing one and I have to tell you that while recording our journey I have met some really special friends. I am subbing in hopes that maybe you will find time to do a report so we may be able to keep up with your journey. We are all here to help and if you have anymore questions just post them and wait. If I can offer any advice at all I would say make sure someone is wearing her MAW pin that you will get so that all the cast members know you are on a wish trip and then watch the magic begin.  
Welcome to the disboards


----------



## brookerene

fulseasmama said:


> We have not been on our trip yet so I am probably not the best person to reply but I can tell you what is on my souvenir list and it is only one thing I know I want.  I want to get a silhouette picture of Fuller and Chelsea.  My mom has one of her and her sister from her first trip I think, I have one from when we went to Disneyland when I was little (around age 3)and I want one of my kids.  I believe they have some places at Magic Kingdom and at Epcot to have them done and I can't wait!    Looking forward to seeing what other have to say about this great question.



I was hoping they would have a sillouette shop at WDW.... I really want one of each of my kids and the three together!  I should have asked about that one a long time ago....I had my oldest's done at Disneyland...but I want the others and an update....  thanks for your great reply...


----------



## jj0plin

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO



We got to go last year and stay on property for a couple of days (thanks to mom being a FL resident) and it was awesome!  I loved being able to take the bus to the parks and not worry about carseats and parking.  Have you considered one of the Value resorts instead?  They are much cheaper than AKL.  We stayed at All Star Movies, in the Toy Story section, and my kids LOVED it!  We got 2 adjoining rooms and it was perfect for 3 adults, 2 teens and 2 little ones.


----------



## brookerene

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO



Hi and welcome... make sure you start a pretrip report!  I wish I could answer your questions but this is our first time to WDW too.  I would recommend that you stay where you'll be most comfortable and can afford it..unless you think you'll be in your room a lot.....  (plus cramped conditions would probably put a damper on your enjoyment of a Disney room). BUT I know you will get some great suggestions from veterans on this forum so keep tuned!
Plus one note...GKTW will be such a special place to stay that even if you can't stay at AKL....you will have many wonderful memories....


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> We got to go last year and stay on property for a couple of days (thanks to mom being a FL resident) and it was awesome!  I loved being able to take the bus to the parks and not worry about carseats and parking.  Have you considered one of the Value resorts instead?  They are much cheaper than AKL.  We stayed at All Star Movies, in the Toy Story section, and my kids LOVED it!  We got 2 adjoining rooms and it was perfect for 3 adults, 2 teens and 2 little ones.



Wow great advice!  My friend Carole stays at AllStar Movies all the time and loves it....that is a great affordable alternative to AKL....


----------



## twinmum

"Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).  

We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.

First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?" 

Hello - and welcome!  We enjoyed our son's Wish Trip in Nov 2008, but I still pop in here from time to time, especially when we are planning a WDW trip (we are going a few weeks after you, for a 4 night Disney cruise with a couple of nights either side).  We also extended our trip, as our son has serious stamina issues.  First, we absolutely loved our time at GKTW - such a special place.  I knew from my time on these boards that this would be the case, and really wanted to try to keep up the magic when we extended.  We did stay on property, but that was because a) I really wanted to stay where we had stayed before.  I knew it would be wonderful and wanted to guarantee it! and b) staying on property, and in our case, at a monorail resort, made transportation with a wheelchair that much easier.  That being said, being off-property was just fine (i.e. when we were at GKTW).  It didn't detract from the magic.

If you have SPG status, have you considered the SPG properties at Downtown Disney (I believe they get access to Disney transportation?) - there's the Swan and the Dolphin.  I know they'll be more expensive than the other SPG option you were considering, but likely less than AKL.  I agree that checking out the moderate and value options is also a good idea.

I'm sure you'll hear other ideas too!


----------



## fulseasmama

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO




Welcome to the boards and I am so glad your daughter is getting her wish.  My little wish love is a leukemia survivor too!  I can't specifically answer your questions since we have not gone yet but I thought since we have pretty much the same plans you seem to have made I would just toss out a few things.  We are planing on staying four extra nights and we are staying at AKL.  I had seen read from a few people that the leaving GKTW part of extending the trip was a bit sad so I wanted to make sure our next stop would keep the trip momentum going and after doing some research I thought for our age kids...very similar to yours AKL would be a perfect option.  We only have to fit our family of four in a room however as my parents will have their own room so for you that makes a big difference and when we booked they had a good discount going so the rooms were cheaper then a moderate on property.  I am not sure how they treat families extending their wish trips...I had not really thought much about that.  I guess I am not really expecting anything additional from them but if something extra nice did happen that will be some nice pixie dust.  When we get home in about a month I can let you know.  I have never stayed on or off property so I have no idea if it is really a big deal or not.    I guess my last bit of advice is that if AKL is really just too expensive go with what your family can afford.  I found the extra tickets we are having to buy, the cost of food and some ADR's we wanted to try while staying at Disney from my research can really add up fast.  We are very lucky that we have gotten some help from my parents to extend the trip which is really the only way it is possible for us to extend.  I am so glad you get to extend your trip and I hope you find a great plan that works for your family.  I look forward to seeing you around the Dis...Happy trip planning.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO



Hi there and Welcome Aboard!!!
I know someone here on this board will be able to answer your questions and offer good advice. We have never been to Disney either and we will be there the same timeframe you are! We go March 3-March 9!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

fulseasmama said:


> We have not been on our trip yet so I am probably not the best person to reply but I can tell you what is on my souvenir list and it is only one thing I know I want.  I want to get a silhouette picture of Fuller and Chelsea.  My mom has one of her and her sister from her first trip I think, I have one from when we went to Disneyland when I was little (around age 3)and I want one of my kids.  I believe they have some places at Magic Kingdom and at Epcot to have them done and I can't wait!    Looking forward to seeing what other have to say about this great question.



That is such a great idea! I've always wondered if they can do one of my 3 girls together. Khelsey doesn't sit still for a long period of time. Would they be able to do it with her not being able to follow directions?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO



Hi and welcome to the Disboards. We are staying 4 extra days and we will have to stay off property. We do have a large family and staying on property just isn't in our budget. To be honest...just being able to stay the 4 extra days..it really doesn't matter were we are. For me..it's just a room we are sleeping in. Granted I don't want to be at a hole in the wall hotel, but a nice 3 star hotel will be fine. If we had the extra cash..yes..I would love to stay at AKL. My kids are crazy for animal. I can't wait to hear more about your Princess and family.


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi and welcome to the Disboards. We are staying 4 extra days and we will have to stay off property. We do have a large family and staying on property just isn't in our budget. To be honest...just being able to stay the 4 extra days..it really doesn't matter were we are. For me..it's just a room we are sleeping in. Granted I don't want to be at a hole in the wall hotel, but a nice 3 star hotel will be fine. If we had the extra cash..yes..I would love to stay at AKL. My kids are crazy for animal. I can't wait to hear more about your Princess and family.



Do you get the mousesavers news letter? They had some hotel deals this month that were pretty good!


----------



## casper_jj11

luvmygrlz3 said:


> That is such a great idea! I've always wondered if they can do one of my 3 girls together. Khelsey doesn't sit still for a long period of time. Would they be able to do it with her not being able to follow directions?



We had one done with my three kiddos together. It was done incredibly fast and they only needed my littlest guy (10mo old at the time) to stay still for a very short time. We had ours done at downtown disney.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

casper_jj11 said:


> We had one done with my three kiddos together. It was done incredibly fast and they only needed my littlest guy (10mo old at the time) to stay still for a very short time. We had ours done at downtown disney.



Thank you for the input! I'll check it out at DTD...We're going there anyway to check out the shops.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> Do you get the mousesavers news letter? They had some hotel deals this month that were pretty good!



No..How do you get that?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I just called Delta and they won't waive the baggage fees. I was so hoping to get somehere. The last time we had to spend $200 roundtrip on baggage fees. That could be food money. We don't have enough carryon luggage, so we would have to buy some..so we might as will check them in. Will cost the same. Unless my friend has some we can barrow. 

   I also asked about medical supplies. We will have a whole suitcase full of medical supplies. I asked if that was waived and they said no. I thought I read on here that they don't count medical supplies as luggage. 

I did emial them too and see what they say..probably will get the same lady.


----------



## crashbb

Mom2mitokids said:


> I just called Delta and they won't waive the baggage fees. I was so hoping to get somehere. The last time we had to spend $200 roundtrip on baggage fees. That could be food money. We don't have enough carryon luggage, so we would have to buy some..so we might as will check them in. Will cost the same. Unless my friend has some we can barrow.
> 
> I also asked about medical supplies. We will have a whole suitcase full of medical supplies. I asked if that was waived and they said no. I thought I read on here that they don't count medical supplies as luggage.
> 
> I did emial them too and see what they say..probably will get the same lady.



On the medical supply side, the lady you spoke to was wrong.  Here it is directly from the Delta website:



> Medical Supplies & Equipment
> *We realize that medical supplies or equipment may be a necessity on your trip; therefore these items are allowed on board as additional items at no extra charge. *Some medical items can be carried on the plane, along with the regular carry-on allowance, as long as they meet the standard size and weight limits. If the medical supplies or equipment are included in a larger bag that contains other non-essential items, that bag will not be considered a free item, and will be subject to normal baggage fees. Below are additional details for your reference.



The only caveat is that the bag has to contain ONLY medical supplies (as noted later in the bit I quoted and has been stated here by others).

http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/baggage/special_baggage/medical_supplies/index.jsp

ETA - use this link to sign up for Mousesavers: http://www.mailermailer.com/x?oid=04019i


----------



## tinytreasures

Welcome Chel Bell
I checked disney go and they have a 30% off code for the dates you are there. 
Or have you looked at renting points from the DVC board?


----------



## Chel Bell

tinytreasures said:


> Welcome Chel Bell
> I checked disney go and they have a 30% off code for the dates you are there.
> Or have you looked at renting points from the DVC board?



Thanks!  I will check out the disney go code.  Im sorry, but what is DVC board?  I have never been to these sites and had no idea they even existed.  Like I said I am new to all of this.  


Thank you EVERYONE for the great advice.  It sounds like I need to keep shopping around a bit. 

One more question, what exactly is the transportation everyone keeps talking about that is on property?  I am VERY unfamiliar with all of this.  Thanks again for helping a Disney newbie!


----------



## twinmum

Chel Bell said:


> Thanks!  I will check out the disney go code.  Im sorry, but what is DVC board?  I have never been to these sites and had no idea they even existed.  Like I said I am new to all of this.
> 
> 
> Thank you EVERYONE for the great advice.  It sounds like I need to keep shopping around a bit.
> 
> One more question, what exactly is the transportation everyone keeps talking about that is on property?  I am VERY unfamiliar with all of this.  Thanks again for helping a Disney newbie!



HEllo!  I seem to be on the DIS quite a bit today!  I think this link will help explain the system of buses, boats...and of course the monorail...that is available to Disney resort guests (and the Swan and Dolphin).

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/benefits/resort-transportation/

You may need to peek at a WDW park to really appreciate the network of transportation options, though.

Happy planning!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

crashbb said:


> On the medical supply side, the lady you spoke to was wrong.  Here it is directly from the Delta website:
> 
> 
> 
> The only caveat is that the bag has to contain ONLY medical supplies (as noted later in the bit I quoted and has been stated here by others).
> 
> http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/baggage/special_baggage/medical_supplies/index.jsp
> 
> ETA - use this link to sign up for Mousesavers: http://www.mailermailer.com/x?oid=04019i



Thank you for that link. Not sure how I missed it when I was looking around the site.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Chel Bell said:


> Thanks!  I will check out the disney go code.  Im sorry, but what is DVC board?  I have never been to these sites and had no idea they even existed.  Like I said I am new to all of this.
> 
> 
> Thank you EVERYONE for the great advice.  It sounds like I need to keep shopping around a bit.
> 
> One more question, what exactly is the transportation everyone keeps talking about that is on property?  I am VERY unfamiliar with all of this.  Thanks again for helping a Disney newbie!



Not sure what DVC board is, but the transportation is where if you stay on property you can get free shuttle rides to each park. I have also heard from this board that sometimes you have to wait for these buses. I have not stayed on property before..just from what I heard. Maybe someone else will chime on that one. We are just extending our rental Van as we want to go other places. Beach is our #1 plan after GKTW. We also want to go to Busch Gardens.


----------



## tinytreasures

sorry DVC is disney vaction club
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7

some people rent their points if they are not going to use their time share 
we are planning on renting points and staying in a 2 bedroom at AKL for cheaper then the family rooms at all star
if we they are not booked up *fingers crossed*


----------



## crashbb

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you for that link. Not sure how I missed it when I was looking around the site.



I didn't find it by going through the site.  I just googled "Delta medical baggage" (or something like that).  I often find it easier to do that than to find something directly through the given website.


----------



## katieswish

Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> 
> XOXOXOXO




Welcome and congrats on your trip!  This will be our first time staying at Give Kids the World, but  I have stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge and Disney POP Century value resort.  In 2002 we were upgraded to AKL due to the fact that they did not complete POP Century on time, it was just a short stay while we were at Daytona 500.  The room was beautiful as was the hotel, we had a queen bed with bunk beds.  It was comfortable for the two of us but more than 3 it would have been tight.   But first impression is breath taking when you enter.

In 2008 we stayed as a family of 4 with in laws in an adjoining room  at  Pop Century.  It was clean and comfortable and the adjoining room made it feel at little less crowded.  But we spent so little time there we were glad we decided against the more pricey  resorts since we slept, changed, showered and napped in the room only.  We did bring the kids by AKL just to see the lobby.

The Disney Resorts provide transportation for its guests to and from the park (buses, shuttles, monorail) from the hotel.  It is a nice perk if you have a child and family that can wait.  We found the due to stamina issues last time that it was easier for us to bring our car so when the kids had enough we did n;t have to wait any additional time.

I would find what you can get with SPG points and weigh pro and cons from there.  Even 5 days in tight quarters can seem like forever...even with adjoining rooms we were ready to go at the end of the week.

have fun planning


----------



## fulseasmama

Mom2mitokids said:


> I just called Delta and they won't waive the baggage fees. I was so hoping to get somehere. The last time we had to spend $200 roundtrip on baggage fees. That could be food money. We don't have enough carryon luggage, so we would have to buy some..so we might as will check them in. Will cost the same. Unless my friend has some we can barrow.
> 
> I also asked about medical supplies. We will have a whole suitcase full of medical supplies. I asked if that was waived and they said no. I thought I read on here that they don't count medical supplies as luggage.
> 
> I did emial them too and see what they say..probably will get the same lady.



Sadly I got the same answer from them too...bummer huh!?!  There is no chance while managing the kids we can take care of too much carry on luggage too so we will just check our bags I guess.  Oh well...if I find a way on our trip to avoid the fees I will let you know.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> Sadly I got the same answer from them too...bummer huh!?!  There is no chance while managing the kids we can take care of too much carry on luggage too so we will just check our bags I guess.  Oh well...if I find a way on our trip to avoid the fees I will let you know.



 Just about all the airlines I have heard waived the fees..if you asked. I will try to have as many carry on as we can. We may have 1 big suitcase we will check in. This will be Scott and mine clothes...also to bring things home in. I did email them too and this was their response...

Thank you for your e-mail to Delta Air Lines.

While we would like to offer special consideration in cases such as 
yours, we are unable to honor the many similar requests that we receive 
from others in equally deserving situations. We follow a consistent 
policy to ensure that we are fair to everyone who travels with us. 
Accordingly, we must respectfully decline your request.

You will be charged $23 USD or equivalent currency for the first checked
bag if checked in online or $25 USD if checked in at the airport kiosk, 
ticket counter or curbside. Fee for the second checked bag is $32 USD if
checked in online or $35 USD at the airport.

Your checked baggage must weigh 50 lbs. or less and its combined length,
width and height must measure 62 inches or less.

Additionally, our baggage allowances change frequently. For the latest 
information on baggage allowances when traveling on Delta or Delta 
Connection please check delta.com at:

http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/baggage/baggage_allowance/index.jsp

We appreciate the opportunity to review your concerns and hope your trip
is pleasant in every respect.


Oh well...not going to let us down. I can't believe how fast everything is coming. Still need to the rental van(after our stay at GKTW) and hotel.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you! I understand the situation. BTW, I've been planning to change what I want to wish for, so it may possibly be not Disney..but it would still require travel. Thank you once again, and I'll let you know what happens!



I know you are going to have a great time regardless of what you decide to do!!!

Definitely think long and hard about it...it is a once in a lifetime deal.  Reach for the stars!!  



syammt said:


> OK so it was suggested to me to post that I finally finished our trip report on this thread, so there it is. It is a kind of sad sad thing to be finished, but I am hoping that those of you that have followed her through our trip report will now follow her journey with Job's through her caringbridge page (link below).
> On another note, Madison and I are headed back to the NIH to see the specialist. She is just not getting better from some of the things that are going on right now and her doctors here just aren't helping.



I know what you are saying!!!  It is sad to finish!  I am marking this to go back and read it!!



Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> Thanks for putting all the fantastic links in one place! Some wonderful advise that is going to make the trip all the more magical!



I am so glad you are here!  I will link your wish trip to the first page with your dates! 





Chel Bell said:


> Hello everyone!  I am new to this and I hope I am posting this in the right spot (I am a little confused by this site).  Anyway, I am a mommy to 2 kiddos Cami (age 5), Caden (age 2).  My daughter Cami (5 Years) was diagnosed with leukemia on 7/10/10.  She made her wish at MAW and wished to have a tea party with the princesses.  We were just told that we will be going on her wish trip 2/28/11-3/9/11 (we are extending our trip a few days as some of our cancer friends have recommended extra time for fatigue).
> 
> We have never been to Disney World or Florida for that matter and while we are SO SO SO excited, we have no idea what to expect or what to plan for.  That is what brings me here.  I need all your expert opinions.  Thanks in advance for helping out a new-timer.
> 
> First off, we booked a room at the AKL.  We are a family of 4 (we are also bringing my mom along to help, she lives with us and knows the ins and outs of Cami's medical needs).  So there will be 5 of us, 3 adults and 2 kids.  The standard room was all we could afford if we want to stay at a Disney Resort. Lets just say it is going to be TIGHT sleeping quarters for a few days.  The other option we have been looking into is staying off property at the Sheraton Safari.  We are SPG gold members and get automatic upgrades and we can use our points toward the rooms.  If we stayed at the Sheraton we could get 2 rooms that would most likely be upgraded to suites.  I know this hotel is pretty dated, but from what I read has a good location and a great staff.  This is a MUCH cheaper option and honestly we really cant afford the AKL, but we are willing to try and make it work as we know that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity, we really want to make it special.  I guess my question here is... is is worth all that extra money to be on property when you are out at the parks most of the time anyway?  Would it be more important to have comfortable hotel space than being on property?  Are the Disney resorts compassionate toward MAW kids (even though her wish will be officially over at this point)?  Would they possibly upgrade us at AKL after finding out it is her wish trip?  Has anyone found hotels that make the extended wish trips extra special?
> 
> We really want to make this trip a fabulous one, and I KNOW we will have a great time no matter where we stay, BUT I just want to make an informed decision.  Thats where you guys come in.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> XOXOXOXO



I am going to PM you.  If you don't know how to check for a PM, please repost here and I will try to explain how to get there.  





Mom2mitokids said:


> I just called Delta and they won't waive the baggage fees. I was so hoping to get somehere. The last time we had to spend $200 roundtrip on baggage fees. That could be food money. We don't have enough carryon luggage, so we would have to buy some..so we might as will check them in. Will cost the same. Unless my friend has some we can barrow.
> 
> I also asked about medical supplies. We will have a whole suitcase full of medical supplies. I asked if that was waived and they said no. I thought I read on here that they don't count medical supplies as luggage.
> 
> I did emial them too and see what they say..probably will get the same lady.



I would not expect it...budget otherwise...but anything can happen when you get there!!  Try to get there early and wear your Make a Wish shirts, buttons, stickers...whatever they give you...and let them know you are on a wish trip...you never know what pixie dust will flow your way.  I am sure they have to send that email out...



Chel Bell said:


> Thanks!  I will check out the disney go code.  Im sorry, but what is DVC board?  I have never been to these sites and had no idea they even existed.  Like I said I am new to all of this.
> 
> 
> Thank you EVERYONE for the great advice.  It sounds like I need to keep shopping around a bit.
> 
> One more question, what exactly is the transportation everyone keeps talking about that is on property?  I am VERY unfamiliar with all of this.  Thanks again for helping a Disney newbie!



There is a LOT of different transportation options on property...

They have the bus system, the monorail system, the boat system.   

THe DIS is incredibly HUGE the first time you get on it...like drinking from a fire hydrant!

The main thing you will need to know, though, is to ask a CM when you get ready to go somewhere what the fastest/easiest way to get there...

The answer changes based on the time of day (park closing is different than the middle of the day)...I have been to Disney 9 times in the past two plus years and I still have to think through it, honestly.

There is a Transportation board on the DIS that may be able to help you with this, too. 

Are you guys driving?  Are you using a wheelchair or anything?


----------



## kellyw8863

Kris, 

MAW will most likely include luggage fees in your expense check.  At least the MA chapter does.  And Delta will not charge for medical supplies as long as the bag includes _only_ medical stuff.  The good news is that since there is a washer/dryer there (with plenty of laundry detergent), it is possible to pack lighter than you might otherwise.

I'm trying to finish up my TR (finally!), but it has been moved to completed trip reports.  I have PMd one of the moderators, so I will wrap it up as soon as it gets unlocked.  All of my pics are uploaded to Photobucket and ready to go!

Kelly


----------



## blessedmom4

kellyw8863 said:


> Kris,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to finish up my TR (finally!), but it has been moved to completed trip reports.  I have PMd one of the moderators, so I will wrap it up as soon as it gets unlocked.  All of my pics are uploaded to Photobucket and ready to go!
> 
> Kelly



*I have a question about TR's. I have become enmeshed with LOTS of your wonderful trip reports/families and then the TR's are closed before they are completed. I am certain some people just don't have time to complete their TR's; however, everyone that I have asked if they planned to finish told me they would like to. Often, the TR was moved to the completed section before they could finish. Is there a time limit on when they move them to the completed section?  I type slowly and when we ever DO finally get to take Lisa's wish is there a certain time of inactivity before they are closed? (I hope this makes sense, it has been a long week).

Kelly, your TR is one I am looking forward to finishing as well!
*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kellyw8863 said:


> Kris,
> 
> MAW will most likely include luggage fees in your expense check.  At least the MA chapter does.  And Delta will not charge for medical supplies as long as the bag includes _only_ medical stuff.  The good news is that since there is a washer/dryer there (with plenty of laundry detergent), it is possible to pack lighter than you might otherwise.
> 
> I'm trying to finish up my TR (finally!), but it has been moved to completed trip reports.  I have PMd one of the moderators, so I will wrap it up as soon as it gets unlocked.  All of my pics are uploaded to Photobucket and ready to go!
> 
> Kelly



Kelly,
   With Kylee's wish they didn't give us luggage fees. The $200 came out of our money. We are just going to do 1 check in and the rest will be carry on. Kylee is the hard one. I need to bring extras clothes just in case pump leakage. 
   I'm so glad you are going to finish your trip report. I can't wait to finish it.


----------



## Manymosi

We leave in less than two hours! Thanks for all the advise and experiences you all have shared.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Manymosi said:


> We leave in less than two hours! Thanks for all the advise and experiences you all have shared.




OMGOODNESS!!! Have a load of fun!! I can't wait to hear all about ya'lls trip!!


----------



## jj0plin

One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!



 Hopefully you'll get dates soon.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Please go to Korissa PTR. I posted some pictures of a gift we received from a special lady that made Kylee a Cinderella dress with a tubie hole. Kylee can finally wear a dress. Page 22. Thank you...


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *I have a question about TR's. I have become enmeshed with LOTS of your wonderful trip reports/families and then the TR's are closed before they are completed. I am certain some people just don't have time to complete their TR's; however, everyone that I have asked if they planned to finish told me they would like to. Often, the TR was moved to the completed section before they could finish. Is there a time limit on when they move them to the completed section?  I type slowly and when we ever DO finally get to take Lisa's wish is there a certain time of inactivity before they are closed? (I hope this makes sense, it has been a long week).
> 
> Kelly, your TR is one I am looking forward to finishing as well!
> *



They are pretty quick to lock TR's...personally I wish they would wait a while longer...but they lock them up pretty fast to keep the board a little smaller and more organized.  

But it is easy to get one moved back to the open board again...just PM either of the moderators and they will unlock it for you!

To keep it from locking up, just post occasionally and tell us you are still working on it...or tell us what is going on in your world or anything to just keep the conversation going a bit until you are done. 

The vast majority of people that are able to finish do it fairly quickly upon getting home.  Either take lots of notes during your trip or take a BUNCH of pictures...even pictures that don't really make sense to use in the TR, but would tell you where you went next...like a picture of the sign for the ride or anything.  Anything to tell you what you did next. 

Writing a TR is a lot harder than it seems before you go.  Once you get back - life just seems to creep back in and it is harder to find time to do it...and most people really want to do it well, but uploading pictures, copying and pasting, writing the text, etc - is all harder than it seemed it would be.  But is SOOOOOOO worth it!  The finished product is something you will cherish long after it is read and enjoyed by thousands here on the DIS.  

Some kids are also sick when they return and it just doesn't make sense for the parent to spend time ont he computer when they could be spending the time with their sick child.  

For some the memories seem too hard to summarize and for some the trip was not quite what they thought it would be...so there are a number of reasons why a TR is never done.

But no matter what!  Stick around!  Keep posting here, keep answering questions, don't worry at all that people are wondering where your TR is...just keep coming and eventually you will either get to where you can write it or not, but we still want to see people around no matter what happens.  



Manymosi said:


> We leave in less than two hours! Thanks for all the advise and experiences you all have shared.



Woo Hoo!!!  Have a blast!!  



jj0plin said:


> One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!



Awesome way to celebrate that milestone!


----------



## brookerene

maroo said:


> They are pretty quick to lock TR's...personally I wish they would wait a while longer...but they lock them up pretty fast to keep the board a little smaller and more organized.
> 
> But it is easy to get one moved back to the open board again...just PM either of the moderators and they will unlock it for you!
> 
> To keep it from locking up, just post occasionally and tell us you are still working on it...or tell us what is going on in your world or anything to just keep the conversation going a bit until you are done.
> 
> The vast majority of people that are able to finish do it fairly quickly upon getting home.  Either take lots of notes during your trip or take a BUNCH of pictures...even pictures that don't really make sense to use in the TR, but would tell you where you went next...like a picture of the sign for the ride or anything.  Anything to tell you what you did next.
> 
> Writing a TR is a lot harder than it seems before you go.  Once you get back - life just seems to creep back in and it is harder to find time to do it...and most people really want to do it well, but uploading pictures, copying and pasting, writing the text, etc - is all harder than it seemed it would be.  But is SOOOOOOO worth it!  The finished product is something you will cherish long after it is read and enjoyed by thousands here on the DIS.
> 
> Some kids are also sick when they return and it just doesn't make sense for the parent to spend time ont he computer when they could be spending the time with their sick child.
> 
> For some the memories seem too hard to summarize and for some the trip was not quite what they thought it would be...so there are a number of reasons why a TR is never done.
> 
> But no matter what!  Stick around!  Keep posting here, keep answering questions, don't worry at all that people are wondering where your TR is...just keep coming and eventually you will either get to where you can write it or not, but we still want to see people around no matter what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!  Have a blast!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome way to celebrate that milestone!





That is a great perspective on unfinished TR's...  I hope that Kelly can finish too!  Maybe she can start a new TR that is Part II?  and then link them in her signature....  TR's & PTR's are not only a great way to share your planning and to record a special time, but  to show people a slice of life with a special needs or ill child.  It gives us perspective on their needs and special experiences.  My son's illness opened my eyes to the challenges many families face.  With dr's and dialysis  and tubes and supplies.  I am so thankful we don't have to carry his dialysis machine and supplies with us.  Seeing others stories helped me to know that I wasn't alone...so even though I would love to read the wonderful endings of the stories, I can understand that the load can overwhelm and the excitement of the trip coming and going is overshadowed by life's  challenges....  
Thank you to everyone!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> They are pretty quick to lock TR's...personally I wish they would wait a while longer...but they lock them up pretty fast to keep the board a little smaller and more organized.
> 
> But it is easy to get one moved back to the open board again...just PM either of the moderators and they will unlock it for you!
> 
> To keep it from locking up, just post occasionally and tell us you are still working on it...or tell us what is going on in your world or anything to just keep the conversation going a bit until you are done.
> 
> The vast majority of people that are able to finish do it fairly quickly upon getting home.  Either take lots of notes during your trip or take a BUNCH of pictures...even pictures that don't really make sense to use in the TR, but would tell you where you went next...like a picture of the sign for the ride or anything.  Anything to tell you what you did next.
> 
> Writing a TR is a lot harder than it seems before you go.  Once you get back - life just seems to creep back in and it is harder to find time to do it...and most people really want to do it well, but uploading pictures, copying and pasting, writing the text, etc - is all harder than it seemed it would be.  But is SOOOOOOO worth it!  The finished product is something you will cherish long after it is read and enjoyed by thousands here on the DIS.
> 
> Some kids are also sick when they return and it just doesn't make sense for the parent to spend time ont he computer when they could be spending the time with their sick child.
> 
> For some the memories seem too hard to summarize and for some the trip was not quite what they thought it would be...so there are a number of reasons why a TR is never done.
> 
> But no matter what!  Stick around!  Keep posting here, keep answering questions, don't worry at all that people are wondering where your TR is...just keep coming and eventually you will either get to where you can write it or not, but we still want to see people around no matter what happens.



*Thanks Maroo, that is what I was curious about. I can certainly understand  how life gets in the way of starting, writing and finishing a TR...it is hard to keep Lisa's CB website UTD, then add pictures in the mix that can be a chore that can be put on the back burner when so much else needs immediate attention. I find just updating Lisa's PTR, keeping up with the MAW thread and writing on TR's and PTR's more than I can handle usually! And if I do one, I usually can't hit all three  I can also see how having all of the anticipation and excitement of the Wish and then the Wish being over could be very hard to deal with as well...reality is often harsh and it DOES help me to fantasize about "someday" FINALLY getting away from it all. Of course, I am certain when I see all of the luggage we have to lug with us I will feel as if it all is coming with me!  (Okay, I am punchy I DO need to get away)!

I love the encouragement to stay and answer even if you can't write/finish a  TR ...I know for me, it is wonderful to have a place to ask questions and occasionally feel as if I can help someone else with something they want to know. I DO type slowly and life gets in the way far too often...but I want the written memories to savor that week always!

I hope everyone has a peaceful, family filled Sunday full of love  and health...*


----------



## that's nice

jj0plin said:


> One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!



What a great milestone! Congrats Elliot!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellyw8863

jj0plin said:


> One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!



Fantastic!!!!

I have PMd the moderators (one on Friday morning and one yesterday morning - I don't want to lose the momentum now that the "bug" to finish my TR has set in) and will finish my TR as soon as it is moved.  In the meantime, I will post that last day and our extension (AKL) to our family's blog www.drivenbyhope.blogspot.com .  Feel free to stop by!

Kelly


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> One year ago yesterday Elliot received his last dose of chemo! A year later and we are planning the best celebration imaginable!



*I "celebrated" this on your PTR report; however, wanted to say a big YEA here as well! *


kellyw8863 said:


> Fantastic!!!!
> 
> I have PMd the moderators (one on Friday morning and one yesterday morning - I don't want to lose the momentum now that the "bug" to finish my TR has set in) and will finish my TR as soon as it is moved.  In the meantime, I will post that last day and our extension (AKL) to our family's blog www.drivenbyhope.blogspot.com .  Feel free to stop by!



*YEA Kelly, I am so happy you will finish! I visited your Blog and once again cried, especially over the fun at 1900 Park Fare!   What a magical   time for your family, you SO deserve it!*


----------



## kellyw8863

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> YEA Kelly, I am so happy you will finish! I visited your Blog and once again cried, especially over the fun at 1900 Park Fare!   What a magical   time for your family, you SO deserve it!*


*

Thanks for stopping by!  You must be referring to my annual New Years' Day reflection post.  I did just post our final day at Magic Kingdom.  I should be grading research papers, but I'm thinking I might try to plow through and get the rest of it done.*


----------



## blessedmom4

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks for stopping by!  You must be referring to my annual New Years' Day reflection post.  I did just post our final day at Magic Kingdom.  I should be grading research papers, but I'm thinking I might try to plow through and get the rest of it done.



*KELLY! You have been so busy!  I just read the last of the TR on your Blog. Yes, I was originally referring to the New Years Refelection, I wanted to keep you motivated that someone was reading . 

I LOVED that your last day was so magical and I am thankful that the trip ended even better than it started. Sometimes I wish we could have a dress rehearsal for important activites, so we would know what to expect and avoid any pitfalls along the way...Your trip truly WAS aMAWzing, I can only imagine the sadness of having it come to a conclusion...so many emotions must play through your mind. 

THANK YOU for sharing this with us all and for taking the time to finish. I, for one, am Thankful! 

I LOVED what you shared about your Dad . I am the same way about things! 

 Praying for GOOD days and continued wonderful memories! 

Blessings,
Judy*


----------



## kellyw8863

blessedmom4 said:


> *I LOVED that your last day was so magical and I am thankful that the trip ended even better than it started. Sometimes I wish we could have a dress rehearsal for important activites, so we would know what to expect and avoid any pitfalls along the way...Your trip truly WAS aMAWzing, I can only imagine the sadness of having it come to a conclusion...so many emotions must play through your mind.
> 
> *



Thank you so much  It was truly unbelievable.

If I could give only two pieces of advice for upcoming wish families, one would be to simply go with the flow, meaning don't go looking for magic and it will certainly find you.  Stay open, smile and laugh as much as you can, and just enjoy being together.  And I promise, promise, promise those special moments will find you.  And two, as much as it may _seem_ as though you are getting the "best of both worlds," choose to stay at GKTW (if at all possible) instead of on-property.  It's an experience that truly cannot be replicated; you will not regret it.  And with that, make time to explore the Village.  You're not missing anything if you don't get to use those Universal tickets, or if you miss a day at Sea World.  But you are missing things that can never be done again if you look at the Village as simply a place to eat and sleep.


----------



## tinytreasures

kellyw8863 said:


> Thank you so much  It was truly unbelievable.
> 
> If I could give only two pieces of advice for upcoming wish families, one would be to simply go with the flow, meaning don't go looking for magic and it will certainly find you.  Stay open, smile and laugh as much as you can, and just enjoy being together.  And I promise, promise, promise those special moments will find you.  And two, as much as it may _seem_ as though you are getting the "best of both worlds," choose to stay at GKTW (if at all possible) instead of on-property.  It's an experience that truly cannot be replicated; you will not regret it.  And with that, make time to explore the Village.  You're not missing anything if you don't get to use those Universal tickets, or if you miss a day at Sea World.  But you are missing things that can never be done again if you look at the Village as simply a place to eat and sleep.


wise wise words
I always try to tell new wish families to stop and smell the roses. We only did 3 rides max a day but we enjoyed ever step along the way. We are so blessed to be able to go back to GKTW (if Avy gets her wish )
My kids keep telling they want to go back there more then Disney world


----------



## kailatilear

kellyw8863 said:


> Thank you so much  It was truly unbelievable.
> 
> If I could give only two pieces of advice for upcoming wish families, one would be to simply go with the flow, meaning don't go looking for magic and it will certainly find you.  Stay open, smile and laugh as much as you can, and just enjoy being together.  And I promise, promise, promise those special moments will find you.  And two, as much as it may _seem_ as though you are getting the "best of both worlds," choose to stay at GKTW (if at all possible) instead of on-property.  It's an experience that truly cannot be replicated; you will not regret it.  And with that, make time to explore the Village.  You're not missing anything if you don't get to use those Universal tickets, or if you miss a day at Sea World.  But you are missing things that can never be done again if you look at the Village as simply a place to eat and sleep.




I loved reading your TR... Thank you so much for the advice.  I was so worried about planning and then I have decided to not worry so much about it.  Yes, we have certain things we want to do, but I want to be able to take some time to take it all in.  The first day we are at GKTW it is a Thursday and we are just hanging out there all day.  As far as anything else, besides are adr, whatever happens will happen, what is meant to be will be and I am going with no worries.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

How do you get non MAW members to post on your PTR? Is it because Korissa is an older child?I see on everyone elses PTR and they have other people post on there.


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get non MAW members to post on your PTR? Is it because Korissa is an older child?I see on everyone elses PTR and they have other people post on there.


I think this question was brought up on the last thread... I think?  

1)There are many people who read reports with out posting. Your thread has 336 posts but over 10,000 views. 

2) It takes a while to build up a 'friendship' on here. My first TR was 27 pages long. Now I'm close to page 50 and I'm not even done with the second day yet.  

2a) The best way to 'gain' followers is to respond to what people write on your TR (PTR), follow the links in their signature to their reports, comment to other people on other TRs. This takes a while. 

3) Many times 'non-wish DISers' do not follow Wish Trip reports for a number of reasons. Some are: sometimes it is hard to find the right words to type to somebody in regards to a sick child, many wish TRs have been abandoned (for lack of a better term) in the middle by families who are too busy taking care of their child(ren), some people are squrimish when pics of surgeries, ports, feeding tubes, etc are shown



I am going to search to see if I can find the other post on the other thread. I know Maroo had a few good reasons too. 


:EDIT:: I just went through 75+ pages of the other thread and I can't find it. Maybe I was dreaming it. LOL


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> I think this question was brought up on the last thread... I think?
> 
> 1)There are many people who read reports with out posting. Your thread has 336 posts but over 10,000 views.
> 
> 2) It takes a while to build up a 'friendship' on here. My first TR was 27 pages long. Now I'm close to page 50 and I'm not even done with the second day yet.
> 
> 2a) The best way to 'gain' followers is to respond to what people write on your TR (PTR), follow the links in their signature to their reports, comment to other people on other TRs. This takes a while.
> 
> 3) Many times 'non-wish DISers' do not follow Wish Trip reports for a number of reasons. Some are: sometimes it is hard to find the right words to type to somebody in regards to a sick child, many wish TRs have been abandoned (for lack of a better term) in the middle by families who are too busy taking care of their child(ren), some people are squrimish when pics of surgeries, ports, feeding tubes, etc are shown
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to search to see if I can find the other post on the other thread. I know Maroo had a few good reasons too.
> 
> 
> :EDIT:: I just went through 75+ pages of the other thread and I can't find it. Maybe I was dreaming it. LOL



I think you are daydreaming. Others have non MAW people posting on their PTR. I've been here since July and most of the post are mine. I just feel because Korissa is older and not cutesy(sp) like the others...we don't get the response. She is still a kid with a horrible disease that can strike at anytime. Just having a bad day and seeing this just hurts.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hopefully you'll get dates soon.



Thanks!  I hope so, I did talk to the wish granter on Thursday... she said there was availablity at GKTW during the time we want to go and that they would be looking at flight on Friday!!



maroo said:


> Awesome way to celebrate that milestone!


 Thank you!  



that's nice said:


> What a great milestone! Congrats Elliot!!!!!!!!


Thanks!  



kellyw8863 said:


> Fantastic!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Thank you!



blessedmom4 said:


> *I "celebrated" this on your PTR report; however, wanted to say a big YEA here as well! *


*

Thank you!!  I meant to post it over there as well, but got distracted and never came back to it.*


----------



## blessedmom4

*


that's nice said:



			I think this question was brought up on the last thread... I think?  

:EDIT:: I just went through 75+ pages of the other thread and I can't find it. Maybe I was dreaming it. LOL
		
Click to expand...




Mom2mitokids said:



			I think you are daydreaming. Others have non MAW people posting on their PTR. I've been here since July and most of the post are mine. I just feel because Korissa is older and not cutesy(sp) like the others...we don't get the response. She is still a kid with a horrible disease that can strike at anytime. Just having a bad day and seeing this just hurts.
		
Click to expand...


Tim, You were NOT dreaming, Kris wrote this on the Wish Tripper's thread last July: "How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely" on page 129 (Post #1927) and you responded during this conversation as well (post #1932). 

I am putting Mary's detailed, thoughtful response below also, I hope you don't mind Maroo! It was page 130, post #1942, Wish Tripper Thread Volume 3.

It was easy for me to find, because I remember Maroo saying have a catchy title (Please don't think I have a lot of time, I don't. I remember Maroo wrote to have a catchy title for your PTR and I put catchy title in the search engine on the thread...so I found it quickly)... I thought about our PTR title a LOT,  before I started our PTR...never dreaming we would be waiting over another YEAR to get to go! I figure people are going to be sick of me by then...that being said, PLEASE come visit us at our PTR and say hello  EVERYONE is appreciated and welcome!

Kris, I am SO SORRY you are feeling Korissa doesn't matter, she does! And so do you!!!  I am sure Tim is right, some people simply don't know what to say in the face of so much sickness and what appears to be sadness (after Tim visited our PTR, he said he was at a loss for words). I know for our family, people always are amazed that I don't let illness define who we are as people or limit what the children can accomplish! You are obviously the same way, because you post wonderful things your children are involved with.

Maroo wrote:

Popularity on the DIS - I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...



I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.

I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting. 

By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own. It was fun to write.

Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):

- Lots of pictures. When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.

- Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to. 

- Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya. 

- Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates. This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it. I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like. 

- Catchy Title

- Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates. 

- Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature

- Post on other people's TRs. Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.



Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports. One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's. So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc. So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??

There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different. It is what it is. I think families need to do what they need to do.

But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips. Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.

Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us. Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.   And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way. 

Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here. It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.  
*

*Kris, Hang in there, your family IS going to have a magical time VERY SOON, with an extended trip and LOTS of Pixie Dust , Your magic has already started with NiniMorris gift!!!! 

And if anybody wants to come visit OUR PTR and don't know what to say after reading...just log on in and say HI! You would make my day!*


----------



## kailatilear

I updated my ptr, but just wanted to let everyone know.  We had an er visit last night and found out Abby has more compression fractures   The whole story is on my ptr and it involves a penny


----------



## kellyw8863

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports. *


*

I think this is key here and bears repeating.  While our lives are certainly consumed with our children's medical issues, that is not the case for the vast majority of people who belong to the DIS.  (General) You need to find a way to connect with people who do not live our reality: there are only so many different ways to say, "I'm sorry, that must be really difficult."  When you start posting in other areas and offering up your own experiences, you will find that people will return in kind.  

I know it's easier said than done, but try to let go a little of what your expectations are and just do your thing.  There were absolutely days where I felt like, "What's the point of doing a PTR/TR," and then I realized that at the end of the day, I needed to do it for me, to have a record of what is a very personal and unique journey.  The friendships then fell into place, and while I don't post tons here, I am FB friends with several people who I met through the process, and we regularly keep close tabs on each others' families.*


----------



## shruley

Just got a letter from Make a Wish this weekend that my daughter was approved for a Wish!  Said in the next 2 weeks we should hear from our Wish granters.  We asked Mikella what she'd want to wish for, she said Disney World immeadiatly.  And then repeated Disney World the next 6 times she heard the word "wish" over the weekend!  When asked about the back-up wish, she said the order was Disney World, then Nickelodan Rides, then Mickey's Boat.  She is really into rides lately, so I think she'd be more into the rides than seeing any of the characters!  In the paperwork, our Chapter (Minnesota) said they must chose a "non-travel" back-up wish?  She didn't seem to have anything, so I told my husband to just let her tell them her list, and maybe they'll sense she just really wants to go somewhere!!  

What kind of questions will they ask her at her interview?  She's 4.  I keep seeing in their paperwork all the "think beyond Disney World" quotes and stuff, and I think I have this fear they'll "trick her" (for lack of a better word) into picking something else, but that's probably a stupid thought.  (Although the first time we asked her about a Wish, she wanted to go to the Mall!)  

I've been lurking here for awhile, but trying not to get my hopes up too much (and still trying not to, since I know you can't predict what comes out of a 4 year olds mouth.)  I figure it will be interesting to see how this all unfolds!


----------



## jj0plin

shruley said:


> Just got a letter from Make a Wish this weekend that my daughter was approved for a Wish!  Said in the next 2 weeks we should hear from our Wish granters.  We asked Mikella what she'd want to wish for, she said Disney World immeadiatly.  And then repeated Disney World the next 6 times she heard the word "wish" over the weekend!  When asked about the back-up wish, she said the order was Disney World, then Nickelodan Rides, then Mickey's Boat.  She is really into rides lately, so I think she'd be more into the rides than seeing any of the characters!  In the paperwork, our Chapter (Minnesota) said they must chose a "non-travel" back-up wish?  She didn't seem to have anything, so I told my husband to just let her tell them her list, and maybe they'll sense she just really wants to go somewhere!!
> 
> What kind of questions will they ask her at her interview?  She's 4.  I keep seeing in their paperwork all the "think beyond Disney World" quotes and stuff, and I think I have this fear they'll "trick her" (for lack of a better word) into picking something else, but that's probably a stupid thought.  (Although the first time we asked her about a Wish, she wanted to go to the Mall!)
> 
> I've been lurking here for awhile, but trying not to get my hopes up too much (and still trying not to, since I know you can't predict what comes out of a 4 year olds mouth.)  I figure it will be interesting to see how this all unfolds!


Congratulations!!   My almost 3 year old wished for a banana the first time they asked!!    They actually didn't even make him choose a second wish, just asked me to give a second choice on dates as a backup.  

They asked him what his favorite color was, his favorite place to eat, his favorite food, his favorite place to shop, and what he wanted to wish for... that was pretty much it!  

Will you be starting a PTR?  Please post a link when you do!  and congrats again!


----------



## jwallaceent

First let me say this is a WONDERFUL site and gives so much information! 

My name is Jennifer and have been married to my husband for 14 years. I actually was blessed to marry my best friend!  My oldest daughter will be 14 in May. My son is 11. Then my third child who I call my surprise will be three in February! 






My husband...my best friend!







Our Three Blessings!


Let me start by saying, we had a normal family life up until 2008. My husband and I both were working full time. Our kids were in school and we were just going down the road of life as "normal parents" would.






Our Family!

When I found out in 2007 I was pregnant I was shocked, happy, and then excited. She was born February 27, 2008. We never knew this day would change our lives forever! She was born with jaundice. Nobody was concerned. I mentioned it several times to her pediatrician but was told it was normal and they would keep watching it.






Brooke shortly after she was born...

A long story short, when Brooke was 5 weeks old, I took her back to the pediatrician for her jaundice. The doctor said ok we will order a bili level. Another pediatrician walked by and said..Oh NO, with her that jaundice we need to order this and this and this. Thank God she walked by. She called me that night to tell me her liver functions tests were off and she was ordering an ultrasound the very next day.

We had the ultrasound and before I could get back into my car from the hospital, the pediatricians office was calling telling me to go to another hospital they were waiting on me to do a liver biopsy. We were admitted for two days. They told us on discharge that Brooke had biliary atresia. I couldnt pronounce it more or less comprehend what they were telling me. They said I had to now drive to John Hopkins and talk with this team about a surgery that can buy Brooke some time but babies that have biliary atresia usually do not live past two! WHAT?!?!?!?!?






Brooke at INOVA when she got her liver biopsy and diagnosed with biliary atresia.

I was devistated! My husband and I drove over 3 hours to John Hopkins. When we got there what I thought was an evaluation was actually a pre-operative visit. We were allowed to go home for the weekend but return on Monday for surgery. I was scared to death!

After Brookes surgery, the next step was to waitwait to see if this surgery was working and would buy Brooke some time. After four months of waiting, it was determined the surgery was a failure and we needed to start the process of a transplant evaluation.






Brooke waiting to see if the Kasai was a success...

We were at this point informed by our insurance company that we would not be able to have Brookes transplant at John Hopkins. We would have to go to Georgetown University. Another obstacle to the many we have hurdled in her short 6 months of life.but what an awesome amazing hospital facility and staff!!! Things happen for a reason; this facility is 2 hours closer and just amazing!






Brooke with her daddy and siblings days before her transplant.

We started our transplant evaluation and my husband and I were tested to be a donor for Brooke. We were both denied. My sister-n-law contacted me immediately and asked to be tested. She went through the testing and was a perfect match! God sure was with us every step of the way. Brooke and Jessica (our sister-n-law) are not blood related and she was a perfect match! On October 9th, my husbands birthday, Jessica saved my babys life!






Brooke and Jessica Pre-Transplant






Brooke and Jessica Post-Transplant






Brooke and Jessica this past Easter


Jessica is doing great and Brooke is doing well. She rejected in November and December of 2008. She also fights EBV which in transplant patients can cause lymphoma. Her team is following this closely and watching and will intervene if need be.  











Brooke shortyly after her transplant prior to her first rejection.

Brooke with one of her amazing doctors and another transplant friend.

Georgetown University recommended Brooke for the Make A Wish! She told them during our interview she wants to swim with the dolphins. I am not sure how well a three year old can swim with dolphins but they said they will let us know. She will be going to Disney and Sea World either sometime in April or May of this year. They also said we would be staying at Give Kids the World. My family is very excited and looks forward to this trip as we have never been! I do not know anything about Disney or Florida so any advice would be greatly appreciated!! 


Brooke and her siblings have a beautiful realationship together! I love to watch them. Life is too precious and should never be taken for granted. Here are just a couple of those moments!


----------



## jj0plin

Welcome, jwallaceent!  Your children are beautiful!  Brooke sounds like such a little fighter   What had to happen when she rejected?


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get non MAW members to post on your PTR? Is it because Korissa is an older child?I see on everyone elses PTR and they have other people post on there.





Mom2mitokids said:


> I think you are daydreaming. Others have non MAW people posting on their PTR. I've been here since July and most of the post are mine. I just feel because Korissa is older and not cutesy(sp) like the others...we don't get the response. She is still a kid with a horrible disease that can strike at anytime. Just having a bad day and seeing this just hurts.





kellyw8863 said:


> I think this is key here and bears repeating.  While our lives are certainly consumed with our children's medical issues, that is not the case for the vast majority of people who belong to the DIS.  (General) You need to find a way to connect with people who do not live our reality: there are only so many different ways to say, "I'm sorry, that must be really difficult."  When you start posting in other areas and offering up your own experiences, you will find that people will return in kind.
> 
> I know it's easier said than done, but try to let go a little of what your expectations are and just do your thing.  There were absolutely days where I felt like, "What's the point of doing a PTR/TR," and then I realized that at the end of the day, I needed to do it for me, to have a record of what is a very personal and unique journey.  The friendships then fell into place, and while I don't post tons here, I am FB friends with several people who I met through the process, and we regularly keep close tabs on each others' families.





blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, You were NOT dreaming, Kris wrote this on the Wish Tripper's thread last July: "How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely" on page 129 (Post #1927) and you responded during this conversation as well (post #1932).
> 
> I am putting Mary's detailed, thoughtful response below also, I hope you don't mind Maroo! It was page 130, post #1942, Wish Tripper Thread Volume 3.
> 
> It was easy for me to find, because I remember Maroo saying have a catchy title (Please don't think I have a lot of time, I don't. I remember Maroo wrote to have a catchy title for your PTR and I put catchy title in the search engine on the thread...so I found it quickly)... I thought about our PTR title a LOT,  before I started our PTR...never dreaming we would be waiting over another YEAR to get to go! I figure people are going to be sick of me by then...that being said, PLEASE come visit us at our PTR and say hello  EVERYONE is appreciated and welcome!
> 
> Kris, I am SO SORRY you are feeling Korissa doesn't matter, she does! And so do you!!!  I am sure Tim is right, some people simply don't know what to say in the face of so much sickness and what appears to be sadness (after Tim visited our PTR, he said he was at a loss for words). I know for our family, people always are amazed that I don't let illness define who we are as people or limit what the children can accomplish! You are obviously the same way, because you post wonderful things your children are involved with.
> 
> Maroo wrote:
> 
> Popularity on the DIS - I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.
> 
> I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting.
> 
> By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own. It was fun to write.
> 
> Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):
> 
> - Lots of pictures. When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.
> 
> - Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to.
> 
> - Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya.
> 
> - Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates. This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it. I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like.
> 
> - Catchy Title
> 
> - Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates.
> 
> - Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature
> 
> - Post on other people's TRs. Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports. One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's. So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc. So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??
> 
> There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different. It is what it is. I think families need to do what they need to do.
> 
> But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips. Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.
> 
> Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us. Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.   And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way.
> 
> Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here. It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.
> *
> 
> *Kris, Hang in there, your family IS going to have a magical time VERY SOON, with an extended trip and LOTS of Pixie Dust , Your magic has already started with NiniMorris gift!!!!
> 
> And if anybody wants to come visit OUR PTR and don't know what to say after reading...just log on in and say HI! You would make my day!*



Whoa...I missed all this yesterday...


First of all... to you Kris!  Please don't be upset.  

Let me add to what I wrote above...


I do think the key to getting "regular" people to post is to join their TR's and pre-TR's.  That is how I did it, I think...I had favorite TR's that I followed because they were fun to read and engaging.  Just post as though you are a regular person that doesn't have a sick child or children in your case.    Post on other TR's and join in their banter and eventually someone or a few will join you on theirs.  Some won't...maybe most won't...but some will.

I think several things factor in...I think it would be naive to say that cute little kids don't get some followers because they are just cute to watch.  But Lauren was older, so I know it isn't just the age difference.

Some caring DISers have followed the Wish Trips for a couple of years now...but don't post.  And I know a few of them...and I think for some it is so sad to really get to know the family and walk with them down the road of losing a child...so some of those people have had to step back from the wish trips.  Personally I find a comfort in walking with families down the impossible road of losing a child and hope that as a complete stranger I can offer some comfort, even though I am not really "there" with them...but I think some DISers just don't have the emotional energy or maybe even extra that comes with getting involved.  I hope that makes sense??

It is easier, probably, for them (regular DISers posting), to identify with a family that is struggling with something they "know"...cancer, for example, is well understood and most people think the majority of kids with cancer die - which is far from the truth now (although we obviously have lost several - which is terribly sad).  

It is probably also easier to identify with a child with obvious disabilities getting a wish.  Lauren, for example, is obviously disabled.  Although I did have one very, very cruel person on the DIS tell me that she didn't deserve a wish because she "just has CP"...nevermind how off based, mean spirited, and just plain incorrect that comment was...but for the most part, children in wheelchairs or with severe, easy to see impairments are probably easier to understand the wish, too.

The MITO community is growing and the awareness is getting out there.  I know many Mito parents now (not just from the DIS) and it is becoming better understood...although it is harder since Mito can be more benign in its presentation or more severe in its presentation...which makes it harder to "follow" for someone with limited medical knowledge...

If you combine the three...her age, lack of physical characteristics to show obvious disability or impairment and the lack of understanding about Mito...then it seems to add a bit more to the puzzle that helps me understand it a little better.  

But I feel your frustration.  Hang in there!!!  Hopefully voicing your feelings will help a lurker come out of the woodwork to support you guys and hopefully some other families on here, as well.


----------



## maroo

jwallaceent said:


> First let me say this is a WONDERFUL site and gives so much information!
> 
> My name is Jennifer and have been married to my husband for 14 years. I actually was blessed to marry my best friend!  My oldest daughter will be 14 in May. My son is 11. Then my third child who I call my surprise will be three in February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband...my best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Three Blessings!
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying, we had a normal family life up until 2008. My husband and I both were working full time. Our kids were in school and we were just going down the road of life as "normal parents" would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Family!
> 
> When I found out in 2007 I was pregnant I was shocked, happy, and then excited. She was born February 27, 2008. We never knew this day would change our lives forever! She was born with jaundice. Nobody was concerned. I mentioned it several times to her pediatrician but was told it was normal and they would keep watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortly after she was born...
> 
> A long story short, when Brooke was 5 weeks old, I took her back to the pediatrician for her jaundice. The doctor said ok we will order a bili level. Another pediatrician walked by and said..Oh NO, with her that jaundice we need to order this and this and this. Thank God she walked by. She called me that night to tell me her liver functions tests were off and she was ordering an ultrasound the very next day.
> 
> We had the ultrasound and before I could get back into my car from the hospital, the pediatricians office was calling telling me to go to another hospital they were waiting on me to do a liver biopsy. We were admitted for two days. They told us on discharge that Brooke had biliary atresia. I couldnt pronounce it more or less comprehend what they were telling me. They said I had to now drive to John Hopkins and talk with this team about a surgery that can buy Brooke some time but babies that have biliary atresia usually do not live past two! WHAT?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke at INOVA when she got her liver biopsy and diagnosed with biliary atresia.
> 
> I was devistated! My husband and I drove over 3 hours to John Hopkins. When we got there what I thought was an evaluation was actually a pre-operative visit. We were allowed to go home for the weekend but return on Monday for surgery. I was scared to death!
> 
> After Brookes surgery, the next step was to waitwait to see if this surgery was working and would buy Brooke some time. After four months of waiting, it was determined the surgery was a failure and we needed to start the process of a transplant evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke waiting to see if the Kasai was a success...
> 
> We were at this point informed by our insurance company that we would not be able to have Brookes transplant at John Hopkins. We would have to go to Georgetown University. Another obstacle to the many we have hurdled in her short 6 months of life.but what an awesome amazing hospital facility and staff!!! Things happen for a reason; this facility is 2 hours closer and just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke with her daddy and siblings days before her transplant.
> 
> We started our transplant evaluation and my husband and I were tested to be a donor for Brooke. We were both denied. My sister-n-law contacted me immediately and asked to be tested. She went through the testing and was a perfect match! God sure was with us every step of the way. Brooke and Jessica (our sister-n-law) are not blood related and she was a perfect match! On October 9th, my husbands birthday, Jessica saved my babys life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Pre-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Post-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica this past Easter
> 
> 
> Jessica is doing great and Brooke is doing well. She rejected in November and December of 2008. She also fights EBV which in transplant patients can cause lymphoma. Her team is following this closely and watching and will intervene if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortyly after her transplant prior to her first rejection.
> 
> Brooke with one of her amazing doctors and another transplant friend.
> 
> Georgetown University recommended Brooke for the Make A Wish! She told them during our interview she wants to swim with the dolphins. I am not sure how well a three year old can swim with dolphins but they said they will let us know. She will be going to Disney and Sea World either sometime in April or May of this year. They also said we would be staying at Give Kids the World. My family is very excited and looks forward to this trip as we have never been! I do not know anything about Disney or Florida so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Brooke and her siblings have a beautiful realationship together! I love to watch them. Life is too precious and should never be taken for granted. Here are just a couple of those moments!



Welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!!

Wow...Jessica is a life saver!!!!  How awesome is that!

Your family is beautiful and I am so glad you found us!

!!!


----------



## jwallaceent

jj0plin said:


> Welcome, jwallaceent!  Your children are beautiful!  Brooke sounds like such a little fighter   What had to happen when she rejected?



Thank you very much! She is a fighter she has taught me so much in her short little three years! She actually rejected in Nov and Dec of 2008. They caught it so quick and was a mild rejection they treated her with steroids and adjusted her medications. Her liver is happier now than ever! We are truly blessed! She still has her Auntie's liver!


----------



## jwallaceent

maroo said:


> Welcome to the Wish Trippers thread!!
> 
> Wow...Jessica is a life saver!!!!  How awesome is that!
> 
> Your family is beautiful and I am so glad you found us!
> 
> !!!



She truly is our life saver! We tell her that all the time! If you ask Brooke how she got her scratch on her belly she says Jessica...so Jessica one day showed Brooke her "scratch" and said well you gave me this one! It is so precious the relationship they have!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

jwallaceent said:


> She truly is our life saver! We tell her that all the time! If you ask Brooke how she got her scratch on her belly she says Jessica...so Jessica one day showed Brooke her "scratch" and said well you gave me this one! It is so precious the relationship they have!



Welcome Aboard! Your family is just beautiful! Brooke is such an adorable little fighter too!!

(P.S. LOVE the story of the "scratches"...absolutely priceless!)


----------



## that's nice

Judy- Thanks for finding that for me... I searched from Dec to August (about 100 pages) then I thought I was losing it. 

Kelly- Thanks for your input too. 

Mary- Very well stated. Your post makes much more sense than mine does. I guess that is what you get when I post after midnight. 




 jwallaceent!!!!

Glad you found this thread!


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> I think you are daydreaming. Others have non MAW people posting on their PTR. I've been here since July and most of the post are mine. I just feel because Korissa is older and not cutesy(sp) like the others...we don't get the response. She is still a kid with a horrible disease that can strike at anytime. Just having a bad day and seeing this just hurts.


I totally understand. I'm sorry you are/were having a bad day. 

Here is a little picture to cheer you up. In just over a month you will be seeing this for yourself!!!!


----------



## jwallaceent

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Welcome Aboard! Your family is just beautiful! Brooke is such an adorable little fighter too!!
> 
> (P.S. LOVE the story of the "scratches"...absolutely priceless!)



Thank you!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Welcome!  What a cutie Brooke is, and she is quite the amazing survivor!  We must be from sort of the same neck of the woods...md/dc/va?  We live in Olney, MD, but my wish child Catherine is a patient of some doctors at INOVA Fairfax and Hopkins, and last fall my son was hospitalized with asthma at Georgetown!  Anyway, welcome to the DIS!  We went on Catherine's wish trip last May, and had a blast!!  Mid to late may was hot, but if your family is at all into Star Wars, the Star Wars weekends at DHS were a huge hit for us!  Looking forward to following along with you as you plan.


----------



## brookerene

jwallaceent said:


> First let me say this is a WONDERFUL site and gives so much information!
> 
> My name is Jennifer and have been married to my husband for 14 years. I actually was blessed to marry my best friend!  My oldest daughter will be 14 in May. My son is 11. Then my third child who I call my surprise will be three in February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband...my best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Three Blessings!
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying, we had a normal family life up until 2008. My husband and I both were working full time. Our kids were in school and we were just going down the road of life as "normal parents" would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Family!
> 
> When I found out in 2007 I was pregnant I was shocked, happy, and then excited. She was born February 27, 2008. We never knew this day would change our lives forever! She was born with jaundice. Nobody was concerned. I mentioned it several times to her pediatrician but was told it was normal and they would keep watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortly after she was born...
> 
> A long story short, when Brooke was 5 weeks old, I took her back to the pediatrician for her jaundice. The doctor said ok we will order a bili level. Another pediatrician walked by and said..Oh NO, with her that jaundice we need to order this and this and this. Thank God she walked by. She called me that night to tell me her liver functions tests were off and she was ordering an ultrasound the very next day.
> 
> We had the ultrasound and before I could get back into my car from the hospital, the pediatricians office was calling telling me to go to another hospital they were waiting on me to do a liver biopsy. We were admitted for two days. They told us on discharge that Brooke had biliary atresia. I couldnt pronounce it more or less comprehend what they were telling me. They said I had to now drive to John Hopkins and talk with this team about a surgery that can buy Brooke some time but babies that have biliary atresia usually do not live past two! WHAT?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke at INOVA when she got her liver biopsy and diagnosed with biliary atresia.
> 
> I was devistated! My husband and I drove over 3 hours to John Hopkins. When we got there what I thought was an evaluation was actually a pre-operative visit. We were allowed to go home for the weekend but return on Monday for surgery. I was scared to death!
> 
> After Brookes surgery, the next step was to waitwait to see if this surgery was working and would buy Brooke some time. After four months of waiting, it was determined the surgery was a failure and we needed to start the process of a transplant evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke waiting to see if the Kasai was a success...
> 
> We were at this point informed by our insurance company that we would not be able to have Brookes transplant at John Hopkins. We would have to go to Georgetown University. Another obstacle to the many we have hurdled in her short 6 months of life.but what an awesome amazing hospital facility and staff!!! Things happen for a reason; this facility is 2 hours closer and just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke with her daddy and siblings days before her transplant.
> 
> We started our transplant evaluation and my husband and I were tested to be a donor for Brooke. We were both denied. My sister-n-law contacted me immediately and asked to be tested. She went through the testing and was a perfect match! God sure was with us every step of the way. Brooke and Jessica (our sister-n-law) are not blood related and she was a perfect match! On October 9th, my husbands birthday, Jessica saved my babys life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Pre-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Post-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica this past Easter
> 
> 
> Jessica is doing great and Brooke is doing well. She rejected in November and December of 2008. She also fights EBV which in transplant patients can cause lymphoma. Her team is following this closely and watching and will intervene if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortyly after her transplant prior to her first rejection.
> 
> Brooke with one of her amazing doctors and another transplant friend.
> 
> Georgetown University recommended Brooke for the Make A Wish! She told them during our interview she wants to swim with the dolphins. I am not sure how well a three year old can swim with dolphins but they said they will let us know. She will be going to Disney and Sea World either sometime in April or May of this year. They also said we would be staying at Give Kids the World. My family is very excited and looks forward to this trip as we have never been! I do not know anything about Disney or Florida so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Brooke and her siblings have a beautiful realationship together! I love to watch them. Life is too precious and should never be taken for granted. Here are just a couple of those moments!



Wow, I love the story.... I have to say I'm partial to the name Brooke! LOL
I'm also partial to organ donation!
That is to say my name is Brooke and my son received a new kidney...so that's why! LOL  and a friend of ours had a liver transplant....  
I hope that you will start a PTR and I will sign up!
Brooke


----------



## jwallaceent

wishin' on a star said:


> Welcome!  What a cutie Brooke is, and she is quite the amazing survivor!  We must be from sort of the same neck of the woods...md/dc/va?  We live in Olney, MD, but my wish child Catherine is a patient of some doctors at INOVA Fairfax and Hopkins, and last fall my son was hospitalized with asthma at Georgetown!  Anyway, welcome to the DIS!  We went on Catherine's wish trip last May, and had a blast!!  Mid to late may was hot, but if your family is at all into Star Wars, the Star Wars weekends at DHS were a huge hit for us!  Looking forward to following along with you as you plan.



WOW!! Funny how close! We live near Fredericksburg Virginia a small town called Orange! Thank you so much for that information, my son loves Star Wars! Thank you for the kind words! Look forward to keeping in touch!


----------



## jwallaceent

brookerene said:


> Wow, I love the story.... I have to say I'm partial to the name Brooke! LOL
> I'm also partial to organ donation!
> That is to say my name is Brooke and my son received a new kidney...so that's why! LOL  and a friend of ours had a liver transplant....
> I hope that you will start a PTR and I will sign up!
> Brooke



Thank you so much! Wow how wonderful your son received a kidney translpant! I NEVER heard of anyone with or needing a transplant until our journey began! I was always an organ donor but never had that personal experience! Now after meeting such amazing families who share the same journey or similar...it makes it so much more special and of course very dear to my heart!!! I wish your son all the very best! I hope he is doing good...and your friend too with the new liver!

Of course I am so very new how do I go about starting a PTR? Thanks again for the kind words! 

Jennifer


----------



## brookerene

HI!  Go to the first page and look under post #2... under fequently asked questions and that should quide you to creating a PTR!


----------



## brookerene

HI!  Go to the first page and look under post #2... under fequently asked questions and that should quide you to creating a PTR!


----------



## alaskanabbott

I thought this was pretty neat- GKTW is using the name of my trip report now as a slogan! 
We are going back as guests on Thursday, we can't wait, now we will actually get to do Epcot and Animal Kingdom


----------



## wishin' on a star

alaskanabbott said:


> I thought this was pretty neat- GKTW is using the name of my trip report now as a slogan!
> We are going back as guests on Thursday, we can't wait, now we will actually get to do Epcot and Animal Kingdom



So excited for you guys!  Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## my2girlsrock

I have not posted on this yet... I was on part 3 still!!! LOL I'm a little behind...  better late than never right? 
I will have more time to catch up on everyone's PTR's & TR's this week because Taylor has chemo this week...  Today is day 1 of her 6th round..... after this we will be halfway there... (hopefully) 

I do have a question.... Is anyone else having issues with Photobucket? I am having a hard time with it the past week. Is there another program that anyone uses to upload pics?


----------



## brookerene

I just wanted to let you all know that I posted some winter photos of my kids on my PTR..if anyone is interested...  Thanks!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Whoa...I missed all this yesterday...
> 
> 
> First of all... to you Kris!  Please don't be upset.
> 
> Let me add to what I wrote above...
> 
> 
> I do think the key to getting "regular" people to post is to join their TR's and pre-TR's.  That is how I did it, I think...I had favorite TR's that I followed because they were fun to read and engaging.  Just post as though you are a regular person that doesn't have a sick child or children in your case.    Post on other TR's and join in their banter and eventually someone or a few will join you on theirs.  Some won't...maybe most won't...but some will.
> 
> I think several things factor in...I think it would be naive to say that cute little kids don't get some followers because they are just cute to watch.  But Lauren was older, so I know it isn't just the age difference.
> 
> Some caring DISers have followed the Wish Trips for a couple of years now...but don't post.  And I know a few of them...and I think for some it is so sad to really get to know the family and walk with them down the road of losing a child...so some of those people have had to step back from the wish trips.  Personally I find a comfort in walking with families down the impossible road of losing a child and hope that as a complete stranger I can offer some comfort, even though I am not really "there" with them...but I think some DISers just don't have the emotional energy or maybe even extra that comes with getting involved.  I hope that makes sense??
> 
> It is easier, probably, for them (regular DISers posting), to identify with a family that is struggling with something they "know"...cancer, for example, is well understood and most people think the majority of kids with cancer die - which is far from the truth now (although we obviously have lost several - which is terribly sad).
> 
> It is probably also easier to identify with a child with obvious disabilities getting a wish.  Lauren, for example, is obviously disabled.  Although I did have one very, very cruel person on the DIS tell me that she didn't deserve a wish because she "just has CP"...nevermind how off based, mean spirited, and just plain incorrect that comment was...but for the most part, children in wheelchairs or with severe, easy to see impairments are probably easier to understand the wish, too.
> 
> The MITO community is growing and the awareness is getting out there.  I know many Mito parents now (not just from the DIS) and it is becoming better understood...although it is harder since Mito can be more benign in its presentation or more severe in its presentation...which makes it harder to "follow" for someone with limited medical knowledge...
> 
> If you combine the three...her age, lack of physical characteristics to show obvious disability or impairment and the lack of understanding about Mito...then it seems to add a bit more to the puzzle that helps me understand it a little better.
> 
> But I feel your frustration.  Hang in there!!!  Hopefully voicing your feelings will help a lurker come out of the woodwork to support you guys and hopefully some other families on here, as well.



Thank you

It's a little more than the posting from the non members. It's actually a group I'm talking about. Not going to post it on here. It's childish and I'm just going to go on with our trip. I do see the older kids being ignored, but nothing we can do. Just having all these emotional issues right now and this one thing got to me last night.


----------



## shruley

I like using Picasa for loading pictures on here.  Easy to use...it's part of Google.  www.picasawebalbums.com


----------



## my2girlsrock

shruley said:


> I like using Picasa for loading pictures on here.  Easy to use...it's part of Google.  www.picasawebalbums.com



Great!!! Thanks I will try that.....


----------



## jj0plin

I usually just use my facebook pictures (right click, copy image url, come here, click on the picture icon above and paste url).  Flickr.com works really well too!


----------



## imkksmom

Hi there- we have been approved but no dates yet- can we get added to the list?  Thanks so much!

It would be Kaila's trip


----------



## imkksmom

I hope this goes through.  I have no idea how to post pictures.  I wanted to post pics of her and her sister but I could only get one picture on my signature.  Sorry if it's huge.  I will try and find a tutorial on how to add more pictures.  Thanks


----------



## imkksmom

well that didn't work- what a tease huh?  I'll work on it


----------



## kailatilear

jwallaceent said:


> First let me say this is a WONDERFUL site and gives so much information!
> 
> My name is Jennifer and have been married to my husband for 14 years. I actually was blessed to marry my best friend!  My oldest daughter will be 14 in May. My son is 11. Then my third child who I call my surprise will be three in February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband...my best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Three Blessings!
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying, we had a normal family life up until 2008. My husband and I both were working full time. Our kids were in school and we were just going down the road of life as "normal parents" would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Family!
> 
> When I found out in 2007 I was pregnant I was shocked, happy, and then excited. She was born February 27, 2008. We never knew this day would change our lives forever! She was born with jaundice. Nobody was concerned. I mentioned it several times to her pediatrician but was told it was normal and they would keep watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortly after she was born...
> 
> A long story short, when Brooke was 5 weeks old, I took her back to the pediatrician for her jaundice. The doctor said ok we will order a bili level. Another pediatrician walked by and said..Oh NO, with her that jaundice we need to order this and this and this. Thank God she walked by. She called me that night to tell me her liver functions tests were off and she was ordering an ultrasound the very next day.
> 
> We had the ultrasound and before I could get back into my car from the hospital, the pediatricians office was calling telling me to go to another hospital they were waiting on me to do a liver biopsy. We were admitted for two days. They told us on discharge that Brooke had biliary atresia. I couldnt pronounce it more or less comprehend what they were telling me. They said I had to now drive to John Hopkins and talk with this team about a surgery that can buy Brooke some time but babies that have biliary atresia usually do not live past two! WHAT?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke at INOVA when she got her liver biopsy and diagnosed with biliary atresia.
> 
> I was devistated! My husband and I drove over 3 hours to John Hopkins. When we got there what I thought was an evaluation was actually a pre-operative visit. We were allowed to go home for the weekend but return on Monday for surgery. I was scared to death!
> 
> After Brookes surgery, the next step was to waitwait to see if this surgery was working and would buy Brooke some time. After four months of waiting, it was determined the surgery was a failure and we needed to start the process of a transplant evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke waiting to see if the Kasai was a success...
> 
> We were at this point informed by our insurance company that we would not be able to have Brookes transplant at John Hopkins. We would have to go to Georgetown University. Another obstacle to the many we have hurdled in her short 6 months of life.but what an awesome amazing hospital facility and staff!!! Things happen for a reason; this facility is 2 hours closer and just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke with her daddy and siblings days before her transplant.
> 
> We started our transplant evaluation and my husband and I were tested to be a donor for Brooke. We were both denied. My sister-n-law contacted me immediately and asked to be tested. She went through the testing and was a perfect match! God sure was with us every step of the way. Brooke and Jessica (our sister-n-law) are not blood related and she was a perfect match! On October 9th, my husbands birthday, Jessica saved my babys life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Pre-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica Post-Transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke and Jessica this past Easter
> 
> 
> Jessica is doing great and Brooke is doing well. She rejected in November and December of 2008. She also fights EBV which in transplant patients can cause lymphoma. Her team is following this closely and watching and will intervene if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke shortyly after her transplant prior to her first rejection.
> 
> Brooke with one of her amazing doctors and another transplant friend.
> 
> Georgetown University recommended Brooke for the Make A Wish! She told them during our interview she wants to swim with the dolphins. I am not sure how well a three year old can swim with dolphins but they said they will let us know. She will be going to Disney and Sea World either sometime in April or May of this year. They also said we would be staying at Give Kids the World. My family is very excited and looks forward to this trip as we have never been! I do not know anything about Disney or Florida so any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Brooke and her siblings have a beautiful realationship together! I love to watch them. Life is too precious and should never be taken for granted. Here are just a couple of those moments!



Welcome!!!!  I am so glad your Brooke is getting her wish.  You have a beautiful family  What a special bond between Jessica and Brooke!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Abby still hasn't passed the penny yet  They said at the er just wait a little bit and if it doesn't pass then contact the GI dr.  When I asked a little bit, they just wait and you will know.  I think I am going to call them in the morning if it doesn't pass and see how long we should wait.  She is still in pain with the compression fractures.


----------



## imkksmom

okay trying again- well this just isn't working- anyone want to help me?  Thanks


----------



## tinytreasures

wow 3 new families today 
shruley, imkksmom and jwallaceent

imkksmom just post the picture in a thread instead of your siggy
it has to be really small to fit in your siggy 

my2girlsrock good luck with your next round of chemo, so glad you are 1/2 way done

Kris I understand


----------



## brookerene

imkksmom said:


> okay trying again- well this just isn't working- anyone want to help me?  Thanks



I'm not too familiar with how to resize in photobucket but in your photo editing program you should be able to crop your photo and adjust thepixels...  that is what I do.  I crop them to 4x5 at 96 dpi and save them with the name_web to differentiate between the web and originals....

and are you starting a ptr?
Thanks


----------



## imkksmom

I got my other daughter's picture to post in my signature but not my wish Angel Kaila.  I'll try it here.  I think I need to be added to the upcoming trip with no dates or something like that


----------



## imkksmom

wow it is big even though I resized it in Photobucket- weird.  The big picture is my angel Kaila.  She is going to request a Disney trip for sure


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tinytreasures said:


> wow 3 new families today
> shruley, imkksmom and jwallaceent
> 
> imkksmom just post the picture in a thread instead of your siggy
> it has to be really small to fit in your siggy
> 
> my2girlsrock good luck with your next round of chemo, so glad you are 1/2 way done
> 
> Kris I understand



Thank you


----------



## jj0plin

sometimes you have to refresh (hit F5) for it to show up smaller.  Your daughters are adorable!


----------



## kailatilear

I cannot believe we are 1 MONTH AWAY!!!!!!now if we can get the penny to pass, back pain subsides and no more fractures until then we are good to go!!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

imkksmom said:


> I got my other daughter's picture to post in my signature but not my wish Angel Kaila.  I'll try it here.  I think I need to be added to the upcoming trip with no dates or something like that



your pictures are prefect and so is your siggy now


----------



## kailatilear

The penny has been found


----------



## jj0plin

eeeww and yay!!!!


----------



## my2girlsrock

kailatilear said:


> Abby still hasn't passed the penny yet  They said at the er just wait a little bit and if it doesn't pass then contact the GI dr.  When I asked a little bit, they just wait and you will know.  I think I am going to call them in the morning if it doesn't pass and see how long we should wait.  She is still in pain with the compression fractures.



Oh poor girl....  My cousin swallowed a penny when he was small it took about 3 days but it finally passed on it's own.... I hope it passes on it's own... 

Sending  to Abby I hope she gets some relief soon, some  for you as well because I know it isn't easy to see your child in pain.....


----------



## my2girlsrock

kailatilear said:


> The penny has been found



 YAY!!!! I just posted on your previous post!!! I guess I should've read further along before I responded...


----------



## syammt

I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.


----------



## newdrama12

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.



Sorry to hear that Madison isn't feeling well. Let her know that her GKTW family is thinking about and praying for her.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.



Just because Madison had her wish trip..doesn't mean you stop posting. We want to hear how she is doing. I'm sorry to hear all that she is going through. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jwallaceent

kailatilear said:


> Welcome!!!!  I am so glad your Brooke is getting her wish.  You have a beautiful family  What a special bond between Jessica and Brooke!!!



Thank you so much! We are very excited!


----------



## jwallaceent

tinytreasures said:


> wow 3 new families today
> shruley, imkksmom and jwallaceent
> 
> imkksmom just post the picture in a thread instead of your siggy
> it has to be really small to fit in your siggy
> 
> my2girlsrock good luck with your next round of chemo, so glad you are 1/2 way done
> 
> Kris I understand



Thank you!


----------



## tinytreasures

praying for Madison
please keep us updated


----------



## casper_jj11

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.



Big hugs going to Madison and her family.


----------



## my2girlsrock

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.



I hope you get some answers & she starts to feel better soon.... Sending prayers from NY....


----------



## luvmygrlz3

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.



Many prayers going up for Madison & family! PLEASE keep us posted!!


----------



## syammt

newdrama12 said:


> Sorry to hear that Madison isn't feeling well. Let her know that her GKTW family is thinking about and praying for her.



I have let her know and she says thank you very much. She misses GKTW.



Mom2mitokids said:


> Just because Madison had her wish trip..doesn't mean you stop posting. We want to hear how she is doing. I'm sorry to hear all that she is going through. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you so much for letting me know you still want to know how she is doing. It helps to be able to share what all is going on, especially when we are here and I can't use my phone.



tinytreasures said:


> praying for Madison
> please keep us updated



Thank you so much for the prayers.



casper_jj11 said:


> Big hugs going to Madison and her family.



Thanks for the hugs. It really means a lot.



my2girlsrock said:


> I hope you get some answers & she starts to feel better soon.... Sending prayers from NY....



Well we are getting answers if you can call them that. They are ruling out things, but no real answers yet as to why she still has the fevers. Still waiting on a lot and still more to come as far as test. 



luvmygrlz3 said:


> Many prayers going up for Madison & family! PLEASE keep us posted!!



Thank you so much to you and everyone for the continued prayers.


----------



## syammt

First and most important - A HUGE THANK YOU to everyone who continues to prayer and keep Madison in your thoughts. 
She went today for her ct scan of her sinuses and brain and we are still waiting for those results along with more of the results to some of the blood work. They took more blood this morning and she has peed in a cup like 6times already. Her liver levels are high, but they are saying that is due to one of her meds. She is still running a fever and has the cough and some major bumps that like bad. Doc is starting her on a new antibiotic to help with the ringworm and the yeast infection. The doctors keeps telling me to get Madison to a pool, but our rec center is so expensive how do I make it work? I will figure it out though for sure. 
She has a ct scan of the abdomin and pevis tomorrow with contrast which will probably make her throw up. At least they are checking everything they can think of and ruling things out. They have to get it figured out sooner or later. You would think they would be running out of things to test her for. 
Oh she had to go up to ICU to have a specialist put in her IV today. They have run out of places to draw blood so they had to use an ultra sound machine to get to a deep vein in her arm. She cried and asked them to please stop. It broke my heart, but I know they had to do it. 
Will update tomorrow when I know more.
Oh and we are not going home tomorrow as expected. Maybe this weekend.
Sorry to be all over the place with this update. Just typing as I think of things.


----------



## brookerene

syammt said:


> First and most important - A HUGE THANK YOU to everyone who continues to prayer and keep Madison in your thoughts.
> She went today for her ct scan of her sinuses and brain and we are still waiting for those results along with more of the results to some of the blood work. They took more blood this morning and she has peed in a cup like 6times already. Her liver levels are high, but they are saying that is due to one of her meds. She is still running a fever and has the cough and some major bumps that like bad. Doc is starting her on a new antibiotic to help with the ringworm and the yeast infection. The doctors keeps telling me to get Madison to a pool, but our rec center is so expensive how do I make it work? I will figure it out though for sure.
> She has a ct scan of the abdomin and pevis tomorrow with contrast which will probably make her throw up. At least they are checking everything they can think of and ruling things out. They have to get it figured out sooner or later. You would think they would be running out of things to test her for.
> Oh she had to go up to ICU to have a specialist put in her IV today. They have run out of places to draw blood so they had to use an ultra sound machine to get to a deep vein in her arm. She cried and asked them to please stop. It broke my heart, but I know they had to do it.
> Will update tomorrow when I know more.
> Oh and we are not going home tomorrow as expected. Maybe this weekend.
> Sorry to be all over the place with this update. Just typing as I think of things.



Everyone is remembering her in prayer.... have you tried a hotel pool?  Sometimes they let peoplepay to get in and it's not as expensive..... I know the Holiday Inn Express where I live does...just a crazy idea....  don't give up and don't let the drs give up....take care of yourself too.....sometimes moms forget to do that....
God Bless.


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> First and most important - A HUGE THANK YOU to everyone who continues to prayer and keep Madison in your thoughts.
> She went today for her ct scan of her sinuses and brain and we are still waiting for those results along with more of the results to some of the blood work. They took more blood this morning and she has peed in a cup like 6times already. Her liver levels are high, but they are saying that is due to one of her meds. She is still running a fever and has the cough and some major bumps that like bad. Doc is starting her on a new antibiotic to help with the ringworm and the yeast infection. The doctors keeps telling me to get Madison to a pool, but our rec center is so expensive how do I make it work? I will figure it out though for sure.
> She has a ct scan of the abdomin and pevis tomorrow with contrast which will probably make her throw up. At least they are checking everything they can think of and ruling things out. They have to get it figured out sooner or later. You would think they would be running out of things to test her for.
> Oh she had to go up to ICU to have a specialist put in her IV today. They have run out of places to draw blood so they had to use an ultra sound machine to get to a deep vein in her arm. She cried and asked them to please stop. It broke my heart, but I know they had to do it.
> Will update tomorrow when I know more.
> Oh and we are not going home tomorrow as expected. Maybe this weekend.
> Sorry to be all over the place with this update. Just typing as I think of things.



 *Hugs for all of you, it is not easy to be so far from home. I am glad they continue to search for answers. I know many of us relate to the search to get the IV placement, it breaks my heart for Madison.  Thank you for letting us know how she is doing. Prayers continue!*


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I may be MIA for a bit...Lurking for the most part for the next week...
I have 2 tests next week and have quite a bit to study for. I'm going to College, taking prereqs' for the RN nursing program here and have an A&P II test along w/ a Math test and I really need to fry my brain w/ loads of studying. 

I am also awaiting confirmation on my times for volunteering for the show, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. They are coming to our town on Sunday to surprise a special family and I am wanting to help out as much as I can. I just feel like I need to pay it forward...Volunteers run GKTW and even though we haven't been yet, I feel the need to do the same for someone else. 

Wish me luck! And I'll be back soon...


----------



## blessedmom4

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I may be MIA for a bit...Lurking for the most part for the next week...
> I have 2 tests next week and have quite a bit to study for. I'm going to College, taking prereqs' for the RN nursing program here and have an A&P II test along w/ a Math test and I really need to fry my brain w/ loads of studying.
> 
> I am also awaiting confirmation on my times for volunteering for the show, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. They are coming to our town on Sunday to surprise a special family and I am wanting to help out as much as I can. I just feel like I need to pay it forward...Volunteers run GKTW and even though we haven't been yet, I feel the need to do the same for someone else.
> 
> Wish me luck! And I'll be back soon...



*Best of Luck! I love being a nurse; however, wouldn't want to have to go through school all over again...I KNOW you will do awesome on your tests and I love that you will help with the Extreme Makeover: Home Addition. Maybe we will see you on TV when it airs!!! *


----------



## syammt

The nurse had to take out the IV due to it rupturing. She was in pain (which is unusual for her) so I had the nurse come in to look at it and her arm was all swollen. So they will have to put in another one in the morning to do the ct scan tomorrow. Is going to be a long trying day for her tomorrow. Another fever tonigth also.


----------



## that's nice

kailatilear said:


> The penny has been found


WHOOO HOOOOO!!!!! 






luvmygrlz3 said:


> I may be MIA for a bit...Lurking for the most part for the next week...
> 
> Wish me luck! And I'll be back soon...


Good luck! ... we will still be here when you get back! 






syammt said:


> The nurse had to take out the IV due to it rupturing. She was in pain (which is unusual for her) so I had the nurse come in to look at it and her arm was all swollen. So they will have to put in another one in the morning to do the ct scan tomorrow. Is going to be a long trying day for her tomorrow. Another fever tonigth also.


I hope Madison has an easier day tomorrow and I hope they get to the bottom of these fevers soon.


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I may be MIA for a bit...Lurking for the most part for the next week...
> I have 2 tests next week and have quite a bit to study for. I'm going to College, taking prereqs' for the RN nursing program here and have an A&P II test along w/ a Math test and I really need to fry my brain w/ loads of studying.
> 
> I am also awaiting confirmation on my times for volunteering for the show, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. They are coming to our town on Sunday to surprise a special family and I am wanting to help out as much as I can. I just feel like I need to pay it forward...Volunteers run GKTW and even though we haven't been yet, I feel the need to do the same for someone else.
> 
> Wish me luck! And I'll be back soon...



Good luck on your tests next week.  I understand how hard it is to find time for school, your family and yourself, especially when you have sick little ones.  I ended up having to give up school for a while, hoping to return later when things calm down.

That is excellent about Extreme Home Makeover.  I have often thought about applying to the show because of Abby and her bone disease, making a safe home for her, but I feel selfish applying when there are so many other families that need a home more than we do.

My feeling is that when something good and special happens to our family, we try to pay it forward, to me that is the circle of how life should work.

Abby is still in horrible pain, we are going on her 3rd day of missing school.  This morning she woke up in horrible back pain and almost collapsed on the bathroom floor.  She has to walk holding on to her walker just to move.  She goes to her ortho dr. tomorrow and I am hoping for a TLSO brace for her back.  I just want to thank everyone here for your kind words and prayers for Abby's healing.


----------



## maroo

We have a new wish trip and I just want to make sure everyone has seen it!!


blessed03 (Carter) Wish Trip  MAW/?? March 5-11, 2011


!!!


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> I know this is for wish trips and that we are done with our wish trip, but I just wanted to give an update on Madison for those of you who followed our trip report. We are at the NIH. Got here Sunday and are supposed to go home Wednesday, but that is not looking good. She has been running a low grade fever in the evening since before x-mas with a productive cough and some really yucky looking bumps. Here doctors at home ran what test they could think of and just could come up with a reason for the fevers, so I got in contact with her doctor here at the NIH and she flew us here. They did a ct scan today of her lungs and they look clear, so no pnuemonia. They have drawn enough blood to fill another body and we are waiting for most of those results to come back. One of the results came back this evening and there is something growing in her blood. They said it was some kind of bacteria, so they want to draw more blood to run that same test again. They can't find a vein to draw anymore blood so she has to go see an IV specialist tomorrow to have an IV put in. She is taking is all really well and being my little trooper as always. Just felt moved to post this update. Hope it is ok. I know there are many out there who really seemed to take a liking to Madison and I think they would want to know what is going on.





Mom2mitokids said:


> Just because Madison had her wish trip..doesn't mean you stop posting. We want to hear how she is doing. I'm sorry to hear all that she is going through. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.







syammt said:


> The nurse had to take out the IV due to it rupturing. She was in pain (which is unusual for her) so I had the nurse come in to look at it and her arm was all swollen. So they will have to put in another one in the morning to do the ct scan tomorrow. Is going to be a long trying day for her tomorrow. Another fever tonigth also.




Definitely keep posting!!!

We are praying for Madison!


Have they thought about doing a PICC line?  Surely they have...but that is what they finally had to do for me when I was septic and in the hospital a long time?  

I hope she feels much better soon!!!


----------



## twinmum

syammt said:


> The nurse had to take out the IV due to it rupturing. She was in pain (which is unusual for her) so I had the nurse come in to look at it and her arm was all swollen. So they will have to put in another one in the morning to do the ct scan tomorrow. Is going to be a long trying day for her tomorrow. Another fever tonigth also.



I am so sorry that you are all going through this.  I will include you, Madison and your family in my prayers.  We are all part of this Wish Trip family and are here to support each other.  Our son's trip was in November 2008 and I check in here fairly frequently, to renew our own memories, to relate to shared experiences - good and challenging - and to know that there are other parents out there giving their all for their children who face great challenges.  This is a special group.

I hope things improve for Madison and you get some answers soon.


----------



## twinmum

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I may be MIA for a bit...Lurking for the most part for the next week...
> I have 2 tests next week and have quite a bit to study for. I'm going to College, taking prereqs' for the RN nursing program here and have an A&P II test along w/ a Math test and I really need to fry my brain w/ loads of studying.
> 
> I am also awaiting confirmation on my times for volunteering for the show, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. They are coming to our town on Sunday to surprise a special family and I am wanting to help out as much as I can. I just feel like I need to pay it forward...Volunteers run GKTW and even though we haven't been yet, I feel the need to do the same for someone else.
> 
> Wish me luck! And I'll be back soon...



Wishing you all the best with the studying and tests...and hope you have an amazing experience volunteering for Extreme Makeover!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

blessedmom4 said:


> *Best of Luck! I love being a nurse; however, wouldn't want to have to go through school all over again...I KNOW you will do awesome on your tests and I love that you will help with the Extreme Makeover: Home Addition. Maybe we will see you on TV when it airs!!! *



I can't WAIT to be done w/ school...it's soooo hard! I got an "A" in A&P last semester...taking the 2nd part this semester and it is HARD! Doing Micro over the Summer then will hopefully be hearing if I get into the Program I am wanting by January! 

It would be awesome if I got on TV! Hoping to hear from them soon...heard from them yesterday and the original times I put in for were already full...about an hour after I replied yet again, the entire week was full. SO I'm hoping to get an opportunity to help at some point.


----------



## jj0plin

We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there



WOOHOO!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## katieswish

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you



I believe I understand what you are saying also.  Continue to enjoy planning and posting I love reading them.  I have been posting since oct and thought same thing awhile ago.  We leave in a few days and girls are beside themselves with excitement, and since there is 2 ft of snow on ground it willbe great


----------



## kailatilear

So the past couple of days have been horrible, with Abby being in terrible pain and then the whole penny incident, it has been a week.  However, with the bad comes the good and we have had some very special pixie dust come our way this week.

The first is a Donald Duck T-shirt made from Becky, sorry but her disboard name was not in the note.
Abby posing for the picture





Here is Abby with her Donald shirt





Becky, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Abby loves the shirt, you did an amazing job!!!!

The next is something my boss made for me, it is a Mom's De-stress book;  it includes everything from a packet to hold all our tickets and information to secret information regarding each park, there is tons of stuff in this.





What can I say I have an awsome boss.  She asked me if she could do a countdown calander for Abby when we first found out our dates.  I had no idea the length she went through putting this together.  It is a 30 day countdown.
She had my bring Abby and the whole family to her house last night to give it to her, and yes I was very teary when I saw the outcome of this calander





When it is opened up, it has an envelope for each day from 30 to the last day before we leave.  In each envelope there is more information on all the different parks we will be visiting, including GKTW.  With this information there is an activity to do as a family, then on the envelope there is a number.  If you see the bag beside the calander, that bag is full of surprises.  The number on the envelope is the number of gifts that will be opened that night.  Last night there were 5, a journal and special pen for each one of us, tonight's there was 1 gift a disney poster for Abby.  She has special movie nights on the weekends, and 1 to 2 movies each Saturday.  I cannot believe that she did all this.





There are more pictures of the Big Give on my ptr.


----------



## lawblond7

jwallaceent said:


> First let me say this is a WONDERFUL site and gives so much information!
> 
> My name is Jennifer and have been married to my husband for 14 years. I actually was blessed to marry my best friend!  My oldest daughter will be 14 in May. My son is 11. Then my third child who I call my surprise will be three in February!



Welcome Jennifer -- I am going to assume you are somewhere in the Northern Virginia area - we are in Alexandria,VA.  I have 3 teenage boys = 17 almost 18 - 11th grade and twins who are 13 to be 14 in March and in 7th grade.  All 3 of my boys have a genetic metabolic disorder - a mitochondrial disease - all affected differently.  Clay - the most medically fragile of the 3 boys had his wish 9 years ago. Jake's wish starts this Friday - he wanted to go to Disney (he has been there and it is the happiest place on earth per him) and have a date with the princesses.  Cole - the other twin just got a call his wish will be granted this summer - a Medeterrian cruise. 

Your family is beautiful and I will whole heartedly agree that we have 3 amazing medical centers in this area for our children - Childrens (where all our doctors are now) - Georgetown where my GI is and John Hopkins who took care of my boys for many years.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

jj0plin said:


> We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there



 YAY!!! I know you guys are on cloud 9!!!!


----------



## brookerene

kailatilear said:


> So the past couple of days have been horrible, with Abby being in terrible pain and then the whole penny incident, it has been a week.  However, with the bad comes the good and we have had some very special pixie dust come our way this week.
> 
> The first is a Donald Duck T-shirt made from Becky, sorry but her disboard name was not in the note.
> Abby posing for the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Abby with her Donald shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Abby loves the shirt, you did an amazing job!!!!
> 
> The next is something my boss made for me, it is a Mom's De-stress book;  it includes everything from a packet to hold all our tickets and information to secret information regarding each park, there is tons of stuff in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say I have an awsome boss.  She asked me if she could do a countdown calander for Abby when we first found out our dates.  I had no idea the length she went through putting this together.  It is a 30 day countdown.
> She had my bring Abby and the whole family to her house last night to give it to her, and yes I was very teary when I saw the outcome of this calander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is opened up, it has an envelope for each day from 30 to the last day before we leave.  In each envelope there is more information on all the different parks we will be visiting, including GKTW.  With this information there is an activity to do as a family, then on the envelope there is a number.  If you see the bag beside the calander, that bag is full of surprises.  The number on the envelope is the number of gifts that will be opened that night.  Last night there were 5, a journal and special pen for each one of us, tonight's there was 1 gift a disney poster for Abby.  She has special movie nights on the weekends, and 1 to 2 movies each Saturday.  I cannot believe that she did all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pictures of the Big Give on my ptr.



How wonderful that your boss did that for you!  That is so great....Abby looks sooo excited.....  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## that's nice

jj0plin said:


> We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there


HOW EXCITING!!!!!! So happy for you guys!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> So the past couple of days have been horrible, with Abby being in terrible pain and then the whole penny incident, it has been a week.  However, with the bad comes the good and we have had some very special pixie dust come our way this week.
> 
> The first is a Donald Duck T-shirt made from Becky, sorry but her disboard name was not in the note.
> Abby posing for the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Abby with her Donald shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Abby loves the shirt, you did an amazing job!!!!
> 
> The next is something my boss made for me, it is a Mom's De-stress book;  it includes everything from a packet to hold all our tickets and information to secret information regarding each park, there is tons of stuff in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say I have an awsome boss.  She asked me if she could do a countdown calander for Abby when we first found out our dates.  I had no idea the length she went through putting this together.  It is a 30 day countdown.
> She had my bring Abby and the whole family to her house last night to give it to her, and yes I was very teary when I saw the outcome of this calander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is opened up, it has an envelope for each day from 30 to the last day before we leave.  In each envelope there is more information on all the different parks we will be visiting, including GKTW.  With this information there is an activity to do as a family, then on the envelope there is a number.  If you see the bag beside the calander, that bag is full of surprises.  The number on the envelope is the number of gifts that will be opened that night.  Last night there were 5, a journal and special pen for each one of us, tonight's there was 1 gift a disney poster for Abby.  She has special movie nights on the weekends, and 1 to 2 movies each Saturday.  I cannot believe that she did all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pictures of the Big Give on my ptr.



OMGoodness!!! Awesome awesome awesome Big Give gifts!!! I am completely blown away at the gift from your boss...what an wonderful idea!! She really took a lot of time with that countdown calendar. I hope you guys enjoy all of the fun she has planned for you!!


----------



## brookerene

I just thought I would share a cute blog about parties...more specifically a minnie party... thought it might be cute for a little girls wish party!

http://karaspartyideas.blogspot.com/search/label/minnie mouse


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> I just thought I would share a cute blog about parties...more specifically a minnie party... thought it might be cute for a little girls wish party!
> 
> http://karaspartyideas.blogspot.com/search/label/minnie mouse



*Those were AMAZING parties, great ideas! Somebody's got a lot more time/money/talent than me! *


----------



## blessedmom4

kailatilear said:


>



*This picture says it ALL!!!! I am happy your boss is so amazing, she could give ideas to the Wish Granters  CONGRATS!!!! And Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there




*
Doing the Happy Dance!!!! YEA for dates!!!! You come home on my anniversary (Twenty  **  years~Yes, I WAS a child Bride)*



Okay, for those who don't know, I dance too much! I tried to post and got this message:_You have included 28 images in your message. You are limited to using 25 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. _ , I had woo hoo'd 3 times too much!


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> The nurse had to take out the IV due to it rupturing. She was in pain (which is unusual for her) so I had the nurse come in to look at it and her arm was all swollen. So they will have to put in another one in the morning to do the ct scan tomorrow. Is going to be a long trying day for her tomorrow. Another fever tonigth also.



*Praying things are improving and Madison's day went better than expected! *


----------



## blessedmom4

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I can't WAIT to be done w/ school...it's soooo hard! I got an "A" in A&P last semester...taking the 2nd part this semester and it is HARD! Doing Micro over the Summer then will hopefully be hearing if I get into the Program I am wanting by January!
> 
> It would be awesome if I got on TV! Hoping to hear from them soon...heard from them yesterday and the original times I put in for were already full...about an hour after I replied yet again, the entire week was full. SO I'm hoping to get an opportunity to help at some point.



*I honestly can't fathom gong to Nursing School and having a family, much less with ill children. It IS tough! Our school taught A&P in two seperate courses (of course, it was back in the dark ages...I graduated a LOOOONG time ago ) That never made sense to me, naming parts with no thought to how they work and did I really need to know that tiny little holes name in the middle of a bone where a blood vessel protruded through??? To this day, no one has cared...Physiology made SO much more sense! And I ROCKED Micro...The only class I ever got all 100's on the tests, even the exam...WHO KNEW I LIKED GERMS! (Actually, what I liked was knowing how to get rid of them,that must be why I have such a germ phobia now ) Good luck getting the program you want! 

I hope you hear back from the show and they can put you to work, What a bummer to WANT to volunteer and not be needed!*


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4;
O[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> kay, for those who don't know, I dance too much! I tried to post and got this message:[/COLOR]_You have included 28 images in your message. You are limited to using 25 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. _ , I had woo hoo'd 3 times too much!



that is too cute!  Keep dancing!


----------



## 4monkeys

Ok, so I have been quite the slacker. I have had the best intentions of getting back on here to type our report . It seems like everytime I sat down, something else came up!!  I did it though. I started the other day in Word, and posted it today.  I have only done day one.. but it's a start!!

Anyone able to helpe me with the links would be great. I want to not have all the HTTP;// jumbo in there!!

Hope you enjoy our trip as much as we did!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39714945#post39714945

I haven't been on here in a while, so I have to catch up on this thread, but I won't be able to until later tonight. Sending Pixie Dust for everyone that needs some!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Hello!!  Is this where I start? lol 

I'm new to the boards, and I thought I would finally post a hello. I'm Kristy.  Its been a little difficult navigating around, but I think I have things figured out a bit. We just found out this week, that our little miracle, our daughter was being granted a wish through The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. It was a complete, and utter shock as we didn't even know she was being nominated as a wish recipient. One of the Child Life Workers at our hospital, nominated her.  Shes been a fighter since she was conceived, to this very day. Everyone who meets her is in awe of her strength and courage, despite everything she has been through and continues to go through. 

We don't have our dates or anything like that, so I imagine its much too soon for a pre-trip post? We have of course, chosen Disney - our daughter who is a true Princess - and LOVES anything Princess - though Cinderella, Belle and Ariel are her faves. We haven't told her anything about this, so of course have picked for her, but we know this would be her top choice. She just Mickey's Rockin' Road Show last weekend and was in awe and just loved him. So Disney would be incredibly magical for her and her little brother, which is what she deserves. We are hoping for an early May trip - we were thinking maybe Easter, but another great poster from here, Joanne - casper_jj11, (also a fellow Canadian who has been amazing with some great advice and tips) suggested a non holiday time to focus on her (and her brother) and having a great time, without worrying about focusing on a holiday as well.

So ya, I guess thats it for now. I hope to get to know you and start posting more. From what I can see, this looks like a wonderful community, and i'm sure i'll learn so much from you all.


----------



## kailatilear

Just got back from Abby's ortho dr.  He saw alot more compression fractures in her back since the last time he xrayd her spine  On the upside, he is finally sending her to an endocronologist (sp?) because he wants to be able to calculate the right dosage for a new (well not so new, but new to this area) ongoing treatment for OI patients.  It will be an IV for 2 days (I think) every few months.  This will help strengthen her bones and relieve her bone pain, we are hoping for.  It has helped many other OI patients, so we are hoping it helps Abby.

He also put her in a back brace to help her back!


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi Kristy! Glad to see you found everyone!


----------



## brookerene

Mom2Miracles said:


> Hello!!  Is this where I start? lol
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and I thought I would finally post a hello. I'm Kristy.  Its been a little difficult navigating around, but I think I have things figured out a bit. We just found out this week, that our little miracle, our daughter was being granted a wish through The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. It was a complete, and utter shock as we didn't even know she was being nominated as a wish recipient. One of the Child Life Workers at our hospital, nominated her.  Shes been a fighter since she was conceived, to this very day. Everyone who meets her is in awe of her strength and courage, despite everything she has been through and continues to go through.
> 
> We don't have our dates or anything like that, so I imagine its much too soon for a pre-trip post? We have of course, chosen Disney - our daughter who is a true Princess - and LOVES anything Princess - though Cinderella, Belle and Ariel are her faves. We haven't told her anything about this, so of course have picked for her, but we know this would be her top choice. She just Mickey's Rockin' Road Show last weekend and was in awe and just loved him. So Disney would be incredibly magical for her and her little brother, which is what she deserves. We are hoping for an early May trip - we were thinking maybe Easter, but another great poster from here, Joanne - casper_jj11, (also a fellow Canadian who has been amazing with some great advice and tips) suggested a non holiday time to focus on her (and her brother) and having a great time, without worrying about focusing on a holiday as well.
> 
> So ya, I guess thats it for now. I hope to get to know you and start posting more. From what I can see, this looks like a wonderful community, and i'm sure i'll learn so much from you all.




Glad to meet you and   to the board... I look forward to hearing more of your story!


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2Miracles said:


> Hello!!  Is this where I start? lol
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and I thought I would finally post a hello. I'm Kristy.  Its been a little difficult navigating around, but I think I have things figured out a bit. We just found out this week, that our little miracle, our daughter was being granted a wish through The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. It was a complete, and utter shock as we didn't even know she was being nominated as a wish recipient. One of the Child Life Workers at our hospital, nominated her.  Shes been a fighter since she was conceived, to this very day. Everyone who meets her is in awe of her strength and courage, despite everything she has been through and continues to go through.
> 
> We don't have our dates or anything like that, so I imagine its much too soon for a pre-trip post? We have of course, chosen Disney - our daughter who is a true Princess - and LOVES anything Princess - though Cinderella, Belle and Ariel are her faves. We haven't told her anything about this, so of course have picked for her, but we know this would be her top choice. She just Mickey's Rockin' Road Show last weekend and was in awe and just loved him. So Disney would be incredibly magical for her and her little brother, which is what she deserves. We are hoping for an early May trip - we were thinking maybe Easter, but another great poster from here, Joanne - casper_jj11, (also a fellow Canadian who has been amazing with some great advice and tips) suggested a non holiday time to focus on her (and her brother) and having a great time, without worrying about focusing on a holiday as well.
> 
> So ya, I guess thats it for now. I hope to get to know you and start posting more. From what I can see, this looks like a wonderful community, and i'm sure i'll learn so much from you all.



So glad your little one is getting a wish  Welcome to the boards, you will learn so much information here and make some wonderful friends along your journey.


----------



## Glo's wish

Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!      
Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!



Woo hoo!  Wow, that's soon! She's going to have a wonderful trip!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!



Jeanie!!  How exciting!  I'm so glad that you will be there for Glo's birthday...and BBB and lunch with Cinderella?      This is coming up quickly...do you have anything else planned?


----------



## twinmum

Mom2Miracles said:


> Hello!!  Is this where I start? lol
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and I thought I would finally post a hello. I'm Kristy.  Its been a little difficult navigating around, but I think I have things figured out a bit. We just found out this week, that our little miracle, our daughter was being granted a wish through The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. It was a complete, and utter shock as we didn't even know she was being nominated as a wish recipient. One of the Child Life Workers at our hospital, nominated her.  Shes been a fighter since she was conceived, to this very day. Everyone who meets her is in awe of her strength and courage, despite everything she has been through and continues to go through.
> 
> We don't have our dates or anything like that, so I imagine its much too soon for a pre-trip post? We have of course, chosen Disney - our daughter who is a true Princess - and LOVES anything Princess - though Cinderella, Belle and Ariel are her faves. We haven't told her anything about this, so of course have picked for her, but we know this would be her top choice. She just Mickey's Rockin' Road Show last weekend and was in awe and just loved him. So Disney would be incredibly magical for her and her little brother, which is what she deserves. We are hoping for an early May trip - we were thinking maybe Easter, but another great poster from here, Joanne - casper_jj11, (also a fellow Canadian who has been amazing with some great advice and tips) suggested a non holiday time to focus on her (and her brother) and having a great time, without worrying about focusing on a holiday as well.
> 
> So ya, I guess thats it for now. I hope to get to know you and start posting more. From what I can see, this looks like a wonderful community, and i'm sure i'll learn so much from you all.



Welcome to the Wish Trippers thread from another fellow Canadian Wish family!  Our son's trip was in November 2008 with Starlight Starbright.  We have so many magical memories.  We're from Toronto - how about you?

Looking forward to hear more about your daughter, the rest of the family, and your trip!


----------



## kailatilear

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!



That is awsome news!!! You will be there when we are.  We go Feb 24-March 2nd, so maybe we will see you there!!!!!


----------



## Loodlow

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!! 

I started my pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39722742#post39722742 as I spoke to our wish co-ordinator today and she said our possible dates of end of April/Beg. of May are quite possible. So I figure now that things are in progress, it was time to get started. 

Twinmum - we are in Ontario too. I'm going to read up on your trip report, i'm glad you guys had an amazing time.


----------



## twinmum

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!!
> 
> I started my pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39722742#post39722742 as I spoke to our wish co-ordinator today and she said our possible dates of end of April/Beg. of May are quite possible. So I figure now that things are in progress, it was time to get started.
> 
> Twinmum - we are in Ontario too. I'm going to read up on your trip report, i'm glad you guys had an amazing time.



Ah...ahem...oops...you know how you've read about families who return from a magical trip report and just never manage to write that TR...?  Well...that would be us.  We left on our trip from our about-to-be-renovated house (seriously, someone else moved us!) and returned to our reno-rental, with our own house under considerable demolition.  We were making the hosue more accessible for our son, who has cerebral palsy.  Add on my mother's rapid onset of dementia...transitioning to new schools...well, eventually I had to give myself permission to let it go.

But we had a marvellous time!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> Just got back from Abby's ortho dr.  He saw alot more compression fractures in her back since the last time he xrayd her spine  On the upside, he is finally sending her to an endocronologist (sp?) because he wants to be able to calculate the right dosage for a new (well not so new, but new to this area) ongoing treatment for OI patients.  It will be an IV for 2 days (I think) every few months.  This will help strengthen her bones and relieve her bone pain, we are hoping for.  It has helped many other OI patients, so we are hoping it helps Abby.
> 
> He also put her in a back brace to help her back!



Hopefully the back brace and the new IV meds will work so she can be as pain free as possible. Hugs and prayers continuing!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!



Welcome back!! So glad to hear you have dates and it's coming up so soon! We will be down there Mar. 3- Mar. 9! We may see ya'll around! Good luck and happy planning!!


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Hopefully the back brace and the new IV meds will work so she can be as pain free as possible. Hugs and prayers continuing!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Alright....so I need some help. Disney is all new to us, we've never been before. Well, I went when I was 8 or 9 and my husband went once as a child but we don't remember much. We need to see/do Princess stuff. We need to BBB for Peanut, no question. And we need to see Toy Story for Monkey. And Dr Seuss for both of them...speaking of Dr Seuss, anyone know where I can get Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts for them? Hmmm... And character meals. I only want to do 1 or 2, preferably a princess one and then I think its called Chef Mickey? Anyways, what suggestions do you have?

twinmum - lol, life can and does totally get in the way. I hear you. Regardless, i'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## newdrama12

Mom2Miracles said:


> Alright....so I need some help. Disney is all new to us, we've never been before. Well, I went when I was 8 or 9 and my husband went once as a child but we don't remember much. We need to see/do Princess stuff. We need to BBB for Peanut, no question. And we need to see Toy Story for Monkey. And Dr Seuss for both of them...speaking of Dr Seuss, anyone know where I can get Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts for them? Hmmm... And character meals. I only want to do 1 or 2, preferably a princess one and then I think its called Chef Mickey? Anyways, what suggestions do you have?
> 
> twinmum - lol, life can and does totally get in the way. I hear you. Regardless, i'm glad you had a great time.



The thing 1 and thing 2 shirts you can get at Universal. Chef Mickey is always fun. As for princess meals, you have Cinderella's royal table in the castle, Princess Storybook Dining at Akershus (Epcot), 1900 Park Fare at the Grand Floridian often get visits from a princess or two.


----------



## Glo's wish

Wow! Things are moving quickly!!  I just received word that we have an appt set at Downtown Disney's BBB for 10:30 on Glo's Birthday (3/1) followed by  Epcots Akershush Restaurant for Lunch with the Princesses at 1:25pm!  Have any of you experienced either of these?? I'm just curious what to expect....


----------



## syammt

So I we finally got the ok to go home. Our flight is leaves tomorrow (if the snow stops) evening. We should be home around 7pm or so. All the test have come back normal which is good and bad. Good because they were all normal - bad because they can't figure out why she is having the low grade fevers. They changed some meds and her skin is looking so much better. Cough is still there, but that is something that she will just always have due to the asthma. They will keep a close eye on it though to make sure it doesn't go into pnuemonia. We have to get the swimming pass so she can swim 3-4 days a week to help with the skin stuff. She is loving that. Oh how am I going to fit everything in? Meds, creams, lotions, inhalers, treatments, doctors appointments, infusions and swimming. That doesn't include regular everyday stuff like eating, school, bathing, family time and sleeping. I will figure it all out though. I have to to keep her healthy and with us. Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> So I we finally got the ok to go home. Our flight is leaves tomorrow (if the snow stops) evening. We should be home around 7pm or so. All the test have come back normal which is good and bad. Good because they were all normal - bad because they can't figure out why she is having the low grade fevers. They changed some meds and her skin is looking so much better. Cough is still there, but that is something that she will just always have due to the asthma. They will keep a close eye on it though to make sure it doesn't go into pnuemonia. We have to get the swimming pass so she can swim 3-4 days a week to help with the skin stuff. She is loving that. Oh how am I going to fit everything in? Meds, creams, lotions, inhalers, treatments, doctors appointments, infusions and swimming. That doesn't include regular everyday stuff like eating, school, bathing, family time and sleeping. I will figure it all out though. I have to to keep her healthy and with us. Thank you all for the prayers.



* Hugs for SUPERMOM'S who do everything...and do it with love, grace and a smile.  I understand the good and bad of it all, I do hope they can eventually figure it all out, medical mysteries are the pits! 

Praying for a safe flight, Thanks for keeping us updated!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Glo's wish said:


> Wow! Things are moving quickly!!  I just received word that we have an appt set at Downtown Disney's BBB for 10:30 on Glo's Birthday (3/1) followed by  Epcot’s Akershush Restaurant for Lunch with the Princesses at 1:25pm!  Have any of you experienced either of these?? I'm just curious what to expect....



*Once again, I am thrilled for you all to be able to get this magical trip at Glo's BD!!! We did Akershus for breakfast in 2007 (I didn't know if my girls ~or me  would like the lunch menu. Breakfast was delicious and plentiful). It was a lot of fun, plenty of face interaction and Lisa was THRILLED that Belle took a picture with her when we first came in. Lisa's favorite Princess is Belle and now Rapunzel...(You  can't tell from the photos probably; however, Lisa's hair is VERY long...about two inches below her fanny )


ETA:The Princesses visiting through the restaurant that morning were Aurora, Jasmine, Snow White and Mulan. We saw the same Snow White later in Epcot and she recognized us all and talked to us about Breakfast. One of my favorite parts was entering Epcot early, before they were officially opened, since we had early reservations.*


----------



## 4monkeys

Just wanted to say the view has a segment today about a 2 year old with retts syndrome (sorry if I spelled that wrong).   I am sure that you can watch it online. It just happened to be on for background noise and it sounded familiar so I sat and listened!


----------



## blessedmom4

* to all of the new Wish Families...I have visited many of your PTR's, just wanted to say HI. *


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just wanted to let everyone know Ty came through is surgery. It ended up being 16hours long as they ran into a problem and had to call in a 3rd surgeon. He spent 2 days in ICU but is on a regular floor now. Had some concerns with fevers but he is doing better with those. He will be here a few weeks. I'm so glad the hospital has the Disney Channel! He loves the new Pirates show commercial. He can't wait until it starts coming on. I think in a few weeks?

If you would like to send him an E card you can go to the Cincinnati Childrens website and click on E cards. He is at Cincinnati Childrens A3 North/South room 336.He would love to read them.


----------



## brookerene

Glo's wish said:


> Wow! Things are moving quickly!!  I just received word that we have an appt set at Downtown Disney's BBB for 10:30 on Glo's Birthday (3/1) followed by  Epcots Akershush Restaurant for Lunch with the Princesses at 1:25pm!  Have any of you experienced either of these?? I'm just curious what to expect....



Yay!  How fun!  I'm so excited for Glo!  I've not been there  yet but expect a wonderful time.... are you going to do anything else special for her birthday?


----------



## luvmygrlz3

4monkeys said:


> Just wanted to say the view has a segment today about a 2 year old with retts syndrome (sorry if I spelled that wrong).   I am sure that you can watch it online. It just happened to be on for background noise and it sounded familiar so I sat and listened!



Definitely going to Youtube it real quick! Thank you so much for letting me know! My TV has been off all day...I'm studying for some tests next week.


----------



## Glo's wish

I just posted some questions on Glo's thread, I wasn't sure if I should post here or there???


----------



## blessedmom4

Glo's wish said:


> I just posted some questions on Glo's thread, I wasn't sure if I should post here or there???



*You beat me to it, I suggested you post your questions here when I signed your PTR.*


----------



## kjmommie

Glo's wish said:


> Wow! Things are moving quickly!!  I just received word that we have an appt set at Downtown Disney's BBB for 10:30 on Glo's Birthday (3/1) followed by  Epcots Akershush Restaurant for Lunch with the Princesses at 1:25pm!  Have any of you experienced either of these?? I'm just curious what to expect....



We have done both of these.  My daughter (4 at the time) and son (3 at the time) loved it!  The princess' spend lots of time with the kids and will get close to the floor with the smaller kids.  The first time we did the breakfast my daughter had on almost the exact same dress as Ariel.  Ariel came by our table several times and one time gave her the sweetest kiss.  That is still one of my favorite pictures!  I also like that the food is served family style (at least the hot food).  You will enjoy this and BBB too!!  How exciting!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> We have dates!!!!! March 31st-April 8th!! We are extending to see family while there



Yeah on dates!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like they are alone in what they are going through? So many people have children who have similar medical issues, so they can relate. No one has a child who is sick like mine, and while i'm glad no one has to face the same issues we do, its hard. Maybe its just me....i'm having one of those days.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Glo's wish said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I disappeared for a few months. It was getting too hard to hear of all the wonderful things that Disney had to offer and the unknown of when we could go. After being told that we could NOT go for Glo's birthday because there wasn't enough time and everything was booked up I  was planning on not going until the fall. After telling Glo the last 2 months that we wouldn't go until next school year I received a call an hour ago saying we CAN go!!! We fly out Feb. 27th (!!!!!) and Glo gets to get "done up" and have lunch with Cinderella on her birthday March 1st!!!
> Yikes!!! Where do I begin??!!!!



Yeah on finally getting dates!!!! and you don't have to wait long.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

syammt said:


> So I we finally got the ok to go home. Our flight is leaves tomorrow (if the snow stops) evening. We should be home around 7pm or so. All the test have come back normal which is good and bad. Good because they were all normal - bad because they can't figure out why she is having the low grade fevers. They changed some meds and her skin is looking so much better. Cough is still there, but that is something that she will just always have due to the asthma. They will keep a close eye on it though to make sure it doesn't go into pnuemonia. We have to get the swimming pass so she can swim 3-4 days a week to help with the skin stuff. She is loving that. Oh how am I going to fit everything in? Meds, creams, lotions, inhalers, treatments, doctors appointments, infusions and swimming. That doesn't include regular everyday stuff like eating, school, bathing, family time and sleeping. I will figure it all out though. I have to to keep her healthy and with us. Thank you all for the prayers.



Glad you are finally going home. I know the feeling of just wanting answers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know Ty came through is surgery. It ended up being 16hours long as they ran into a problem and had to call in a 3rd surgeon. He spent 2 days in ICU but is on a regular floor now. Had some concerns with fevers but he is doing better with those. He will be here a few weeks. I'm so glad the hospital has the Disney Channel! He loves the new Pirates show commercial. He can't wait until it starts coming on. I think in a few weeks?
> 
> If you would like to send him an E card you can go to the Cincinnati Childrens website and click on E cards. He is at Cincinnati Childrens A3 North/South room 336.He would love to read them.



I'm glad Ty is doing ok. What a long surgery. I will be keeping Ty in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2Miracles said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like they are alone in what they are going through? So many people have children who have similar medical issues, so they can relate. No one has a child who is sick like mine, and while i'm glad no one has to face the same issues we do, its hard. Maybe its just me....i'm having one of those days.



Yep...I totally understand where you are coming from...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like they are alone in what they are going through? So many people have children who have similar medical issues, so they can relate. No one has a child who is sick like mine, and while i'm glad no one has to face the same issues we do, its hard. Maybe its just me....i'm having one of those days.



Kylee has alot of issues like your daughter. Her stomach and intestines are shutting down. She has been in the hospital every month for 6-10 days since August(many before then too). We will most likely be back in on Monday. She has been FTT all her life. She has had 8 major surgeries and countless minor ones.  I get what you are saying.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Thanks girls, i'm sorry any of us are in this boat.  *hugs* to you!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I FINALLY found some times/days that would work w/ our schedule...I have booked Akershus for my girls on Saturday, Mar. 5 at 3pm. They did not have breakfast available for any day or time. I figured I'd book it while it was available and I can cancel if something else becomes available. 

I also booked a breakfast for Cape May Cafe on friday, Mar. 4 @ 1015am...it's a character dining w/ Minnie, Goofy and Donald Duck. All 3 are fav's around here (well- ALL Disney Characters are fav's). I haven't heard any of you talk about the restaurant...Anyone have anything to share regarding Cape May Cafe? I am curious...both of these restaurants are in Epcot apparently and One is going to have to go...but they want to see Minnie & Goofy and Chef Mickey is competely booked.


----------



## 4monkeys

Wow, That was A LOT of posts I have missed. Things were pretty crazy getting back right before the holidays. Allison got sick, Jonathon got sick, DH ... sick.  We had a lot of appointments, and for some reason the post-partum depression reared it's ugly head again. 

I just went back and read 20-some pages of posts. Prayers to everyone that has been sick, in the hospital, had surgery's or just needs them. Congrats to everyone that has dates~ YOU WILL HAVE SO MUCH FUN! YAY for everyone that has gone since we did.  Welcome to everyone that has recently joined the board!!!

I haven't been able to catch up on PTR's or TR's yet. Shoot, I just started our TR the other day...and have been home over a month. So my goal is to continue with ours and catch up with everyone else. I did notice that some of the things I have posted are not there. If I used my phone, they didn't show up.?!?!?

Oh well..... I promise to keep up better!!

Can anyone help me find somewhere to find the information about posting links. I know how to copy it and paste... but I want to do it where the title you click on tou takes you to the post. Any help appreciated!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

4monkeys said:


> Can anyone help me find somewhere to find the information about posting links. I know how to copy it and paste... but I want to do it where the title you click on tou takes you to the post. Any help appreciated!!!



*Looking forward to reading about all of YOUR adventures !!! 

I would like to know this information as well. Maroo, this would be GREAT to have in post number two. Of course, you might have it there already and I am completely overlooking it.  That wouldn't surprise me a bit! *


----------



## 4monkeys

Mom2mitokids said:


> Just about all the airlines I have heard waived the fees..if you asked. I will try to have as many carry on as we can. We may have 1 big suitcase we will check in. This will be Scott and mine clothes...also to bring things home in. I did email them too and this was their response...
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail to Delta Air Lines.
> 
> While we would like to offer special consideration in cases such as
> yours, we are unable to honor the many similar requests that we receive
> from others in equally deserving situations. We follow a consistent
> policy to ensure that we are fair to everyone who travels with us.
> Accordingly, we must respectfully decline your request.
> 
> You will be charged $23 USD or equivalent currency for the first checked
> bag if checked in online or $25 USD if checked in at the airport kiosk,
> ticket counter or curbside. Fee for the second checked bag is $32 USD if
> checked in online or $35 USD at the airport.
> 
> Your checked baggage must weigh 50 lbs. or less and its combined length,
> width and height must measure 62 inches or less.
> 
> Additionally, our baggage allowances change frequently. For the latest
> information on baggage allowances when traveling on Delta or Delta
> Connection please check delta.com at:
> 
> http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/baggage/baggage_allowance/index.jsp
> 
> We appreciate the opportunity to review your concerns and hope your trip
> is pleasant in every respect.
> 
> 
> Oh well...not going to let us down. I can't believe how fast everything is coming. Still need to tshe rental van(after our stay at GKTW) and hotel.


That stinks. I am so sorry, but at least you found out ahead of time.  I agree with Maroo, you never know what they do once you get there. Our chapter did account for our luggage. When we got our expense check, it was broken down by how much we needed for what. It was a checked bag for each person with a ticket (and that included the baby)  Good luck!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I FINALLY found some times/days that would work w/ our schedule...I have booked Akershus for my girls on Saturday, Mar. 5 at 3pm. They did not have breakfast available for any day or time. I figured I'd book it while it was available and I can cancel if something else becomes available.
> 
> I also booked a breakfast for Cape May Cafe on friday, Mar. 4 @ 1015am...it's a character dining w/ Minnie, Goofy and Donald Duck. All 3 are fav's around here (well- ALL Disney Characters are fav's). I haven't heard any of you talk about the restaurant...Anyone have anything to share regarding Cape May Cafe? I am curious...both of these restaurants are in Epcot apparently and One is going to have to go...but they want to see Minnie & Goofy and Chef Mickey is completely booked.


Cape May Cafe is not in Epcot.  It is in the Beach Club, which is about a five minute walk from the Epcot International Gateway.  If Friday is not an Epcot day, you can get directly from the Beach Club, by bus, to any of the other Parks.


----------



## jj0plin

4monkeys said:


> Can anyone help me find somewhere to find the information about posting links. I know how to copy it and paste... but I want to do it where the title you click on tou takes you to the post. Any help appreciated!!!


 
First come here and type what you want the link to say

Next go to the page you want to link (in another window) and copy the URL

Then come back to this window and click the little earth symbol with the chain link on it above that looks like this






and then paste the URL into that window and click ok.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> First come here and type what you want the link to say
> 
> Next go to the page you want to link (in another window) and copy the URL
> 
> Then come back to this window and click the little earth symbol with the chain link on it above that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then paste the URL into that window and click ok.



Wow! You are good. I know Tim does it and Mallory 's mom, but I had no clue. I maybe asking this question after our trip


----------



## Mom2mitokids

4monkeys said:


> Wow, That was A LOT of posts I have missed. Things were pretty crazy getting back right before the holidays. Allison got sick, Jonathon got sick, DH ... sick.  We had a lot of appointments, and for some reason the post-partum depression reared it's ugly head again.
> 
> I just went back and read 20-some pages of posts. Prayers to everyone that has been sick, in the hospital, had surgery's or just needs them. Congrats to everyone that has dates~ YOU WILL HAVE SO MUCH FUN! YAY for everyone that has gone since we did.  Welcome to everyone that has recently joined the board!!!
> 
> I haven't been able to catch up on PTR's or TR's yet. Shoot, I just started our TR the other day...and have been home over a month. So my goal is to continue with ours and catch up with everyone else. I did notice that some of the things I have posted are not there. If I used my phone, they didn't show up.?!?!?
> 
> Oh well..... I promise to keep up better!!
> 
> Can anyone help me find somewhere to find the information about posting links. I know how to copy it and paste... but I want to do it where the title you click on tou takes you to the post. Any help appreciated!!!



Off to read your TR.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wow! You are good. I know Tim does it and Mallory 's mom, but I had no clue. I maybe asking this question after our trip


 LOL Thanks!  I am a computer geek by profession


----------



## DaveF45150

Hi all, Man wish I would have found this site much earlier! Anyway I am Dave from Milford, Ohio (East of Cincinnati). Anyway we are also a Wish family x2. Our first time at WDW was in 2003 for my son's Make A Wish Trip. The trip was purely amazing. Jordan got to meet Genie and the Beast that what he wanted to do. GKTW village I can't say enough about the staff and all the angles that are there to make our trips so enjoyable. Second trip was this last December for my youngest daughter Morgan. We got to come down for our first time during the holidays. Nothing beats Disney all dressed up for the holidays. Since 2003 we have been a total of 6 times and it never gets old. Anyway just wanted to do a intro to say hello. The bad thing about leaving you loose contact with other wish families, so I thought. If anyone was down at WDW Dec5 thru 11th say hello, and if you weren't say hi anyway.


----------



## blessedmom4

DaveF45150 said:


> Hi all, Man wish I would have found this site much earlier! Anyway I am Dave from Milford, Ohio (East of Cincinnati). Anyway we are also a Wish family x2. Our first time at WDW was in 2003 for my son's Make A Wish Trip. The trip was purely amazing. Jordan got to meet Genie and the Beast that what he wanted to do. GKTW village I can't say enough about the staff and all the angles that are there to make our trips so enjoyable. Second trip was this last December for my youngest daughter Morgan. We got to come down for our first time during the holidays. Nothing beats Disney all dressed up for the holidays. Since 2003 we have been a total of 6 times and it never gets old. Anyway just wanted to do a intro to say hello. The bad thing about leaving you loose contact with other wish families, so I thought. If anyone was down at WDW Dec5 thru 11th say hello, and if you weren't say hi anyway.



*WELCOME!!! to the Wish Trippers Thread!!! We would love to get to know you , hear about your family, see pictures (hint, hint ) have you answer questions for us all . Thanks for signing in and I look forward to hearing all about your adventures!*


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> LOL Thanks!  I am a computer geek by profession



*OKay, I am very slow..I still don't get it...I am old too, please be kind. How do I isolate the ONE post that I want to link to? THANK YOU for any help...I honestly need to be led step by step. *


----------



## jj0plin

blessedmom4 said:


> *OKay, I am very slow..I still don't get it...I am old too, please be kind. How do I isolate the ONE post that I want to link to? THANK YOU for any help...I honestly need to be led step by step. *


 
 Let's use the link in your signature as an example and see if it will help...  
You would need two internet windows open, this one and the one to your PTR.

In this window, type in the words you want displayed, in this case it is:

*The WHO, the WISH, the WAIT...WHEN will be the date? Princess Lisa's MAW PTR.*

Next, go over to the other window you have open, the one that is your PTR.  Click on the address, right click and select copy





then come back to this window and drag your mouse over the words: 
*The WHO, the WISH, the WAIT...WHEN will be the date? Princess Lisa's MAW PTR.*

after that, go up and select the world icon





when the window pops up, right click and select paste then click OK.


Now, if you were wanting to link to an individual post inside of your thread (like in making a Table of Contents) you can click on the # in the top right corner to open that post in it's own window, then copy the URL of that page. 





Did that make any more sense?


----------



## that's nice

DaveF45150 said:


> Hi all, Man wish I would have found this site much earlier! Anyway I am Dave from Milford, Ohio (East of Cincinnati). Anyway we are also a Wish family x2. Our first time at WDW was in 2003 for my son's Make A Wish Trip. The trip was purely amazing. Jordan got to meet Genie and the Beast that what he wanted to do. GKTW village I can't say enough about the staff and all the angles that are there to make our trips so enjoyable. Second trip was this last December for my youngest daughter Morgan. We got to come down for our first time during the holidays. Nothing beats Disney all dressed up for the holidays. Since 2003 we have been a total of 6 times and it never gets old. Anyway just wanted to do a intro to say hello. The bad thing about leaving you loose contact with other wish families, so I thought. If anyone was down at WDW Dec5 thru 11th say hello, and if you weren't say hi anyway.


Hey Dave! 

It is nice to have another guy around here...  (no offense ladies!)

We were in Florida December 1-7 staying at GKTW. We had an amazing trip... and you are right, the decorations were awesome! 





blessedmom4 said:


> *OKay, I am very slow..I still don't get it...I am old too, please be kind. How do I isolate the ONE post that I want to link to? THANK YOU for any help...I honestly need to be led step by step. *



Judy-


1) click on the post # of the page you'd like to link. When the second page opens up 2)You need to copy the webpage by highlighing it and copying it(right click)








After you copy the link, go back to you other open page. Click 'Reply to thread'  or 'Edit post' (like the first post of your thread to add a table of contents) and click on this: (thanks for the pic!)








A box will open up that says {Please enter the URL of your link:}  Erase the http and right click in the box. Choose paste. Your copied link will appear in the box. Click OK.

Your Respond to Thread page will look like this:








It will show your link 2 times... notice the one that is greyed out? You can change the grayed area to say what ever you like. Example 

Click HERE for Juliana's Trip Report! 



Here is what it looks like when you make your own links- taken from my Table of Contents:







I hope this helps... if not PM me and I'll try to walk you through it.


----------



## that's nice

jj0plin said:


> Let's use the link in your signature as an example and see if it will help...



LOLOLOLOLOL..... I hope this covers it!!!!!! 


Nice job!


----------



## jj0plin

that's nice said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL..... I hope this covers it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nice job!


 LOL You too!


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL..... I hope this covers it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nice job!





jj0plin said:


> LOL You too!



*Are you two...**GASP**...laughing at me!?!  (Yeah, okay, so am I)!!  First, I am in awe you can put ARROWS in your posts to show me what to do.  I am taking David to his Fire Fighting Post; but later, when I have a lot of time,  I am going to go through step by step and see if I can do this...and if I can...THAT will be a miracle!  BUT, you will be relieved to know if you needed anything MEDICAL, I would be the person to go to...  as long as I didn't have a computer to deal with 

THANK YOU BOTH, I wish I could play with it now!!!!! *


----------



## jj0plin

I was definitely not laughing at you!! I just found it funny that Tim and I posted the same thing at the same time!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Can someone tell me if any of the Princesses or Barney come to GKTW?
I know a few little girls that would love to meet them and I sure don't want to miss their appearance at GKTW if they DO come... TIA!!!

(Will post this on my thread as well as the main thread...so I'm going to cover my bases...lol)


----------



## jj0plin

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Can someone tell me if any of the Princesses or Barney come to GKTW?
> I know a few little girls that would love to meet them and I sure don't want to miss their appearance at GKTW if they DO come... TIA!!!
> 
> (Will post this on my thread as well as the main thread...so I'm going to cover my bases...lol)



I've seen pictures of Belle and Barney at GKTW but I don't know if they always come.  I did mention to our MAW coordinator that Elliot loves Blues Clues, just in case Universal could get him there.


----------



## 4monkeys

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Can someone tell me if any of the Princesses or Barney come to GKTW?
> I know a few little girls that would love to meet them and I sure don't want to miss their appearance at GKTW if they DO come... TIA!!!
> 
> (Will post this on my thread as well as the main thread...so I'm going to cover my bases...lol)



Barney was there when we were... I can post a pic when I get home. We didn't see princesses but mary poppins was there one day.  I was told it varies. Sorry if that doesn't help!





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> I was definitely not laughing at you!! I just found it funny that Tim and I posted the same thing at the same time!



*I WAS laughing at me. Sorry, I am a bit of a jokester and those who know me know what a feat it is for me to even be able to email sometimes  Just putting an "avatar" under my name was ...lets just say interesting as I figured out what to do.  That is why I am in awe that you have such a GREAT signature...I wish I could do that! 

Your and Tim's tutorials were so similar and it wasn't lost on me you both posted at the same time . GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!! I can't wait to give it a try and hope to not embarrass myself, you have made it look so simple, THANKS AGAIN!!!!*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> LOL Thanks!  I am a computer geek by profession



I can see that. I know who to turn too when I have issues. I do want to link my TR. I think it's easier to read. Thank you.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

DaveF45150 said:


> Hi all, Man wish I would have found this site much earlier! Anyway I am Dave from Milford, Ohio (East of Cincinnati). Anyway we are also a Wish family x2. Our first time at WDW was in 2003 for my son's Make A Wish Trip. The trip was purely amazing. Jordan got to meet Genie and the Beast that what he wanted to do. GKTW village I can't say enough about the staff and all the angles that are there to make our trips so enjoyable. Second trip was this last December for my youngest daughter Morgan. We got to come down for our first time during the holidays. Nothing beats Disney all dressed up for the holidays. Since 2003 we have been a total of 6 times and it never gets old. Anyway just wanted to do a intro to say hello. The bad thing about leaving you loose contact with other wish families, so I thought. If anyone was down at WDW Dec5 thru 11th say hello, and if you weren't say hi anyway.



Hi Dave,
  We are a wish family x2 too. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Can someone tell me if any of the Princesses or Barney come to GKTW?
> I know a few little girls that would love to meet them and I sure don't want to miss their appearance at GKTW if they DO come... TIA!!!
> 
> (Will post this on my thread as well as the main thread...so I'm going to cover my bases...lol)



When we were there Snow White was. Tuesday..Barney was there, but we missed him. He does have a show at US. After the show you can stay and take pictures with them all.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> Hey Dave!
> 
> It is nice to have another guy around here...  (no offense ladies!)
> 
> We were in Florida December 1-7 staying at GKTW. We had an amazing trip... and you are right, the decorations were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy-
> 
> 
> 1) click on the post # of the page you'd like to link. When the second page opens up 2)You need to copy the webpage by highlighing it and copying it(right click)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you copy the link, go back to you other open page. Click 'Reply to thread'  or 'Edit post' (like the first post of your thread to add a table of contents) and click on this: (thanks for the pic!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A box will open up that says {Please enter the URL of your link:}  Erase the http and right click in the box. Choose paste. Your copied link will appear in the box. Click OK.
> 
> Your Respond to Thread page will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will show your link 2 times... notice the one that is greyed out? You can change the grayed area to say what ever you like. Example
> 
> Click HERE for Juliana's Trip Report!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like when you make your own links- taken from my Table of Contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps... if not PM me and I'll try to walk you through it.



Ok...I thought I got it, but now I'm even more confused. Judy...you are't the only one...lol. I guess I'll go try it.


----------



## 4monkeys

I added my pics of barney and mary poppins on my post on page 32. 

Thanks  to That's Nice and jj0plin~~~ I was able to figure out the links and table of contents thing!! WOO HOO!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Thank you sooo much for replying! I am going to have to find out what day Barney comes, he's kinda like Khelsey's favorite/main squeeze. 

I'm sure we'll see plenty of Princesses wondering around the world's to get pics/autographs...We want to do a breakfast at Akershus, but they are booked the week we'll be down. I am going to keep checking though... 



4monkeys said:


> Barney was there when we were... I can post a pic when I get home. We didn't see princesses but mary poppins was there one day.  I was told it varies. Sorry if that doesn't help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tinytreasures

Mom2Miracles said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like they are alone in what they are going through? So many people have children who have similar medical issues, so they can relate. No one has a child who is sick like mine, and while i'm glad no one has to face the same issues we do, its hard. Maybe its just me....i'm having one of those days.



hugs I understand 
that is why I am so glad I found this thread where we can support each other 



DaveF45150 said:


> Hi all, Man wish I would have found this site much earlier! Anyway I am Dave from Milford, Ohio (East of Cincinnati). Anyway we are also a Wish family x2. Our first time at WDW was in 2003 for my son's Make A Wish Trip. The trip was purely amazing. Jordan got to meet Genie and the Beast that what he wanted to do. GKTW village I can't say enough about the staff and all the angles that are there to make our trips so enjoyable. Second trip was this last December for my youngest daughter Morgan. We got to come down for our first time during the holidays. Nothing beats Disney all dressed up for the holidays. Since 2003 we have been a total of 6 times and it never gets old. Anyway just wanted to do a intro to say hello. The bad thing about leaving you loose contact with other wish families, so I thought. If anyone was down at WDW Dec5 thru 11th say hello, and if you weren't say hi anyway.



welcome to the board
we are hoping to go back for our second trip for our little


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> When we were there Snow White was. Tuesday..Barney was there, but we missed him. He does have a show at US. After the show you can stay and take pictures with them all.



Thank you!!! I am going to see what I can find out about the show at US...that would be a blast!


----------



## DaveF45150

Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcomes, I have thought about something ever since our last two trips to WDW. Something that will benefit future wish families. First thing I am wanting to know if there is a email address to Guest Services at WDW. If so does anyone know it. Here is what I am working on and don't know if anyone else as tried or in the process. But here is my idea, we have been very lucky to be able to visit WDW as many times has we have in the past and looking forward to many more in the future. I was at Epcot one night and talking to a cast member about GKTW and was wondering some wish families only get to come down once and it's their wish trip. The wish trip is a one time deal so you want to make it as magical as possible for the wish child and family. I am getting ready to inquire why doesn't WDW adopt GKTW village as a Disney Resort for Wish kids and their families. This way families staying at GKTW can take advantage of the special magic hours and the little extra perks. Families staying at GKTW wouldn't need the meal plan due to breakfast and dinner served at the village. Since wish families don't stay officially on property, maybe Disney can change this as they do the Swan and Dolphin. Also something that I thought about to was the 3 day park hopper to WDW and 2 day hopper to Universal. We came down with my 3 yr old daughter, she is only 11 lbs. and 23 inches long. So she wasn't able to do much at Universal(only 3 things). But at Disney she was able to much more, and this trip was for her. I called the front desk at GKTW and asked if we could exchange our Universal tickets to just Disney. They said since they where donated they couldn't exchange them. So Morgan couldn't hardly do anything at Universal so for her it wasn't much. So I am just going to see if they may be able to adjust these issues. Guest we will see.


----------



## MitoDadMO

soooo close to getting our dates.  i had to do some foot work for MAW on friday getting Dr sigs.  Should have dates Mon or Tues this week.

Has anyone flown with toddlers and have expierence with the anti-airpressure ear plugs?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

This picture is too funny. Your son looks so unimpressed with Marry Poppins. 



4monkeys said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Thank you!!! I am going to see what I can find out about the show at US...that would be a blast!



I'm probably the only mom that likes Barney...at least the songs. The show was great. We got to sit right up front. We did go in 08, so maybe they don't have it anymore..I hope they do though. It's a must see for any Barney fans.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

DaveF45150 said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcomes, I have thought about something ever since our last two trips to WDW. Something that will benefit future wish families. First thing I am wanting to know if there is a email address to Guest Services at WDW. If so does anyone know it. Here is what I am working on and don't know if anyone else as tried or in the process. But here is my idea, we have been very lucky to be able to visit WDW as many times has we have in the past and looking forward to many more in the future. I was at Epcot one night and talking to a cast member about GKTW and was wondering some wish families only get to come down once and it's their wish trip. The wish trip is a one time deal so you want to make it as magical as possible for the wish child and family. I am getting ready to inquire why doesn't WDW adopt GKTW village as a Disney Resort for Wish kids and their families. This way families staying at GKTW can take advantage of the special magic hours and the little extra perks. Families staying at GKTW wouldn't need the meal plan due to breakfast and dinner served at the village. Since wish families don't stay officially on property, maybe Disney can change this as they do the Swan and Dolphin. Also something that I thought about to was the 3 day park hopper to WDW and 2 day hopper to Universal. We came down with my 3 yr old daughter, she is only 11 lbs. and 23 inches long. So she wasn't able to do much at Universal(only 3 things). But at Disney she was able to much more, and this trip was for her. I called the front desk at GKTW and asked if we could exchange our Universal tickets to just Disney. They said since they where donated they couldn't exchange them. So Morgan couldn't hardly do anything at Universal so for her it wasn't much. So I am just going to see if they may be able to adjust these issues. Guest we will see.



First answer

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com is the e-mail address.  But for something like this you might be better sending a real letter to 

WDW Guest Communications
PO Box 10,000
Lake Buena Vista, FL  32830-1000

Second, The Swolphin, as well as the Hilton in DTD, as well as paying Disney a large amount of rent for the land they sit on, have a special contract which allows their Guests to participate in EMH.  The Swolphin even contracts for the Disney Buses and other transportation.  The other Resorts on Hotel Plaza Blvd do not pay the extra for their Guest to be allowed in EMH.

Third, GKTW works with all the Theme Parks in the area, and does get a lot of support from them.  

And fourth, Since the children who are the primary Guests at GKTW are medically fragile, they generally cannot even spend a full day at the Parks, let alone the EMH.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.


----------



## Glo's wish

Wow! We received our "Wish kit" today which included our flight info!  We will arrive in Orlando at 3:45 pm on 2/27  and leave at 5:25 pm on 3/5.  I guess I should start coming up with a plan!  Do you mind giving some advice??

Sunday    arrive 3:45  head to GKTW  
Monday    ?????
Tuesday    GLORIA'S BIRTHDAY!!   
                BBB in DD @ 10:30 am
                Choose between Askershus @ 1:25 w/o Cinderella
                                 OR
                1900 Park Fare @ 4:55 with Cinderella 
Wed.         ?????????
Thurs         ?????????
Friday         ????????
Saturday     Leave @ 5:25

The boys want to see Harry Potter's world and Glo LOVES SpongeBob but other than that we're pretty open......


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *Are you two...**GASP**...laughing at me!?!  (Yeah, okay, so am I)!!
> 
> THANK YOU BOTH, I wish I could play with it now!!!!! *


I wasn't laughing at you. I was laughing at the fact that we both posted a tutorial at the same time. 







Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...I thought I got it, but now I'm even more confused. Judy...you are't the only one...lol. I guess I'll go try it.


Oh man... hopefully we didn't make it harder. 






4monkeys said:


> Thanks  to That's Nice and jj0plin~~~ I was able to figure out the links and table of contents thing!! WOO HOO!!! THANK YOU!


Your welcome! Glad you got it to work.


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> Did that make any more sense?



*YES, YES, YES...THANK YOU!!! I now have a clickable link for our PTR!!! THANK YOU!* 



that's nice said:


> I hope this helps... if not PM me and I'll try to walk you through it.



*Tim, I am working on our Table of Contents...and it is WORKING!!! THANK YOU! 

I want to sincerely Thank you both for teaching me how to do this. 

I hope Maroo puts it on the helpful links page, because if I could follow it, anyone can!*


----------



## wishin' on a star

Mom2mitokids said:


> What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.




My kids wore crocs every day at Disney.  I don't have a pair, so I wore my sneakers most days.  I think I may have put on flip flops for a day or so, but mostly sneakers.  Crocs worked well for the kids anytime we had the potential to get wet.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.



I love crocs but my feet do get hot in them sometimes.  Last year I bought some Teva Mush flip flops and wore them while at MK, Sea World and Busch Gardens and they were fantastic!!  They were thick enough and I never had a single complaint. I will definitely be wearing them again!


----------



## jj0plin

So happy the tutorial helped!


----------



## cajunfan

Mom2mitokids said:


> What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.



I have bad feet and knees...I have to wear GOOD tennis shoes (the best fit for me are New Balance with a good arch support insert). I usually wear my tennis shoes while at the parks and then switch to my crocs when we are back at the room for breaks/the evening. I can not wear crocs all day in the parks, but I cant wear them all day at home either. Find some shoes that are comfortable for you. I also have worn my Keen sandals when it is raining for the day (but again because of my knee issues, I can not wear them everyday all day.) Plus keens are rather expensive...unless you can catch a good close out sale like I did!

Lynn


----------



## my2girlsrock

Taylor's MAW trip is quickly coming up & we are looking for any feedback for US/IOA... We are planning on doing these parks in one day.. Taylor is 9 & my other daughter Sami is 7, neither one is really into rollercoasters... 

I also was going to ask about shoes to wear but Kris asked that question ... Great minds think alike 

We were asked to be a part of the Big Give a couple of weeks back but I had to keep quiet until we received the first Big Give. The girls received their first Big Give "Mickey Mail" on Friday... They were so very excited. Taylor was amazed that someone she doesn't even know would send her something for our trip. She kept saying "Oh my goodness these people are so nice..." 

Thank you very much to all of you who are part of the Big Give, you are truly special people.....


----------



## tinytreasures

Mom2mitokids said:


> What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.



Whatever you decide on make sure you wear them a lot before the trip to break them in. You don't want blisters and sore feet


----------



## my2girlsrock

Glo's wish said:


> Wow! We received our "Wish kit" today which included our flight info!  We will arrive in Orlando at 3:45 pm on 2/27  and leave at 5:25 pm on 3/5.  I guess I should start coming up with a plan!  Do you mind giving some advice??
> 
> Sunday    arrive 3:45  head to GKTW
> Monday    ?????
> Tuesday    GLORIA'S BIRTHDAY!!
> BBB in DD @ 10:30 am
> Choose between Askershus @ 1:25 w/o Cinderella
> OR
> 1900 Park Fare @ 4:55 with Cinderella
> Wed.         ?????????
> Thurs         ?????????
> Friday         ????????
> Saturday     Leave @ 5:25
> 
> The boys want to see Harry Potter's world and Glo LOVES SpongeBob but other than that we're pretty open......




CONGRATS on getting your dates!!!!  We are going on Taylor's wish trip in about 6 weeks & we got some really good advice from someone on the boards for helping us to plan our trip... They said to look at the GKTW schedule & choose what we definately wanted to do there and plan around that. For example Thursday night is "Christmas Winter Wonderland" at GKTW so we are planning to do Seaworld on Thurs because the kids really want to do the Christmas festivities so we figure we will be back from Seaworld around 4:30 - 5.


----------



## Emilyswish

my2girlsrock said:


> Taylor's MAW trip is quickly coming up & we are looking for any feedback for US/IOA... We are planning on doing these parks in one day.. Taylor is 9 & my other daughter Sami is 7, neither one is really into rollercoasters...



Hi there!

I haven't gotten to US/IOA  on my TR yet, but I will tell you that IOA was SUPER ridiculous crowded when we were there because of the popularity of Harry Potter World.  Drew (our 7 year old) is very into HP so we made a point to see that.  It might not be worth it if your girls aren't into that yet though, because the 3 rides are all roller coasters of varying degrees.  We went Ollivander's wand shop (there is a little show), and Honeydukes candy store.  It is cool just to walk the streets and get a Butterbeer (we liked the frozen kind)! Mmmmmmmmmm. 

As for the rest of IOA, there is a lot to see in Seuss Land, I think your girls would probably enjoy all of the rides there.  We only had time for the Caro-Seuss-el.

We didn't make it to US at all, but there is a ToonTown section (Woody Woodpecker, Popeye, and a Curious George play area that I had hoped to see).  Other than that, I know it has a lot of Super Hero themed stuff and big roller coasters.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## my2girlsrock

Emilyswish said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I haven't gotten to US/IOA  on my TR yet, but I will tell you that IOA was SUPER ridiculous crowded when we were there because of the popularity of Harry Potter World.  Drew (our 7 year old) is very into HP so we made a point to see that.  It might not be worth it if your girls aren't into that yet though, because the 3 rides are all roller coasters of varying degrees.  We went Ollivander's wand shop (there is a little show), and Honeydukes candy store.  It is cool just to walk the streets and get a Butterbeer (we liked the frozen kind)! Mmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> As for the rest of IOA, there is a lot to see in Seuss Land, I think your girls would probably enjoy all of the rides there.  We only had time for the Caro-Seuss-el.
> 
> We didn't make it to US at all, but there is a ToonTown section (Woody Woodpecker, Popeye, and a Curious George play area that I had hoped to see).  Other than that, I know it has a lot of Super Hero themed stuff and big roller coasters.  Hope that helps a little.



Thank you very much for the info..... I don't know if fighting the crowds at HP is worth it for us because they are not into that at all.... How long were you at IOA? We are trying to do both US/IOA in one day.... I am wondering if that is possible????


----------



## kellyw8863

Glo's wish said:


> Wow! We received our "Wish kit" today which included our flight info!  We will arrive in Orlando at 3:45 pm on 2/27  and leave at 5:25 pm on 3/5.  I guess I should start coming up with a plan!  Do you mind giving some advice??
> 
> Sunday    arrive 3:45  head to GKTW
> Monday    ?????
> Tuesday    GLORIA'S BIRTHDAY!!
> BBB in DD @ 10:30 am
> Choose between Askershus @ 1:25 w/o Cinderella
> OR
> 1900 Park Fare @ 4:55 with Cinderella
> Wed.         ?????????
> Thurs         ?????????
> Friday         ????????
> Saturday     Leave @ 5:25
> 
> The boys want to see Harry Potter's world and Glo LOVES SpongeBob but other than that we're pretty open......



Congrats!  I just wanted to throw out that our experience at 1900 PF was nothing short of AMAZING.  Granted we never made it to Askershus, but I can't say enough about the folks at PF.  Happy planning!



Mom2mitokids said:


> What are the best shoes to walk in the parks? My feet get tired so quickly. I have heard Crocs are the best...Is this true? I live in my Uggs during the winter and flip flops during Summer, but I can only wear those for a short time. I bought some tennis shoes, but they also hurt after awhile.



I, too, am a huge flip flop person.  The girls both wore their Crocs, and I wore my Croc flip flops part of the time, and these the rest of the time.






I ordered them from L.L. Bean - cheaper than Keen's but extraordinarily comfortable.



DaveF45150 said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the warm welcomes, I have thought about something ever since our last two trips to WDW. Something that will benefit future wish families. First thing I am wanting to know if there is a email address to Guest Services at WDW. If so does anyone know it. Here is what I am working on and don't know if anyone else as tried or in the process. But here is my idea, we have been very lucky to be able to visit WDW as many times has we have in the past and looking forward to many more in the future. I was at Epcot one night and talking to a cast member about GKTW and was wondering some wish families only get to come down once and it's their wish trip. The wish trip is a one time deal so you want to make it as magical as possible for the wish child and family. I am getting ready to inquire why doesn't WDW adopt GKTW village as a Disney Resort for Wish kids and their families. This way families staying at GKTW can take advantage of the special magic hours and the little extra perks. Families staying at GKTW wouldn't need the meal plan due to breakfast and dinner served at the village. Since wish families don't stay officially on property, maybe Disney can change this as they do the Swan and Dolphin. Also something that I thought about to was the 3 day park hopper to WDW and 2 day hopper to Universal. We came down with my 3 yr old daughter, she is only 11 lbs. and 23 inches long. So she wasn't able to do much at Universal(only 3 things). But at Disney she was able to much more, and this trip was for her. I called the front desk at GKTW and asked if we could exchange our Universal tickets to just Disney. They said since they where donated they couldn't exchange them. So Morgan couldn't hardly do anything at Universal so for her it wasn't much. So I am just going to see if they may be able to adjust these issues. Guest we will see.



Welcome!  Have you had a chance to read Landwirth's _The Gift of Life_?  My guess is that he (or Pamela as the case may be) would never do that.  He has tried so hard not to "sell out" to major corporations despite offers of considerable financial contributions in exchange for something as simple as a plaque hung in a villa.  It really is a great read.

Welcome to all the new faces, and congrats to everyone who has recently received dates.  It's such an exciting time!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey Everyone!~!!
I feel like i may never get caught up but I wanted to give an update on Haylee. We FINALLY got to bring her home on Wednesday.

The epilepsy complications that lead to her intibation also lead to them deciding to put in a trach (they say she will probably only need it for the rest of the winter for easy access)

We ended up having to shut her brain completely off for 2 days to get the seizures to stop. Of course this lead to many othe r complications (to include issues with her heart and holding her boday heat)

She then ended up staying in because after her lungs were healed she cam down with pancreatitus. She is still battling it but they think it may be medication induced.

SOOO..
We went in on 3 seizure meds and a major diagnosis of CP and Epilepsy.
Came out on 17 meds with a trach, vent (onlyfor as needed!!) diabeties, chest PT vest, 2 nebs, 3 new seizure meds a j/g tube and a complete loss of movement (her head control and small use of hands started coming back today) and a nurse 12 hours a day.

It has been a long 5 weeks but I feel so blessed to have her home (well tired also)  Now we just keep her well and let her heal and she should get back to her old self intime!!!

We were talking in the PICU and were so glad we had our Wish Trip when we did. The timing was PERFECT!!!

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers that have been sent to us!!


----------



## newdrama12

kellyw8863 said:


> Welcome!  Have you had a chance to read Landwirth's _The Gift of Life_?  My guess is that he (or his daughter Pamela as the case may be) would never do that.  He has tried so hard not to "sell out" to major corporations despite offers of considerable financial contributions in exchange for something as simple as a plaque hung in a villa.  It really is a great read.



Just so that you know, Pamela is actually Henri's ex-wife.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Renea, I'm new around here so I don't know your story but I'm so sorry for everything you've just been through. We've been through our fair share of long hospital stays in 2010 and its horrible. I hope your daughter is back to her old self in no time. Welcome home!!


----------



## Glo's wish

my2girlsrock said:


> CONGRATS on getting your dates!!!!  We are going on Taylor's wish trip in about 6 weeks & we got some really good advice from someone on the boards for helping us to plan our trip... They said to look at the GKTW schedule & choose what we definately wanted to do there and plan around that. For example Thursday night is "Christmas Winter Wonderland" at GKTW so we are planning to do Seaworld on Thurs because the kids really want to do the Christmas festivities so we figure we will be back from Seaworld around 4:30 - 5.


Great advice! Thank you!!


----------



## Glo's wish

kellyw8863 said:


> Congrats!  I just wanted to throw out that our experience at 1900 PF was nothing short of AMAZING.  Granted we never made it to Askershus, but I can't say enough about the folks at PF.  Happy planning!
> Thanks Kelly!  I am feeling more at peace with the decision. The money thing will work itself out!


----------



## brookerene

[/QUOTE] He has tried so hard not to "sell out" to major corporations despite offers of considerable financial contributions in exchange for something as simple as a plaque hung in a villa.  It really is a great read.
[/QUOTE]
I'm gad to hear that....  I think GKTW should be it's own place, making its own decisions on how to help people.  And I'm glad that they are supported by many great organizations like Disney....    I think the number of tickets are a good balance to meet the needs of most people.... Not everybody needs or wants the same thing and so you have  to find a happy medium....  GKTW is about the kids.... and they do their best to balance things out for all wish families...  Three days at Disney is not enough to fully do all parks, but it is enough to do the most important things.  And as stated in other posts, most of the kids attending are medicaly fragile and unable to do many long days. Although I can understand that it would be nice to have 5 days since some children don't last too long....then you can do more.


----------



## kellyw8863

newdrama12 said:


> Just so that you know, Pamela is actually Henri's ex-wife.



Doh!  Don't know how I messed that up, but thank you!  I went back and edited my post.


----------



## Ciara's Wish Trip

So glad to have found this disboard. I have spent hours and hours (to the point that it is starting to irritate DH that I am on the computer so much) reading all the stories. They are all so helpful in planning our wish trip! Just wanted to say thanks for all the ideas and tips!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Glad Haylee is hope but so sorry things are not going so well for her


----------



## tinytreasures

Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> So glad to have found this disboard. I have spent hours and hours (to the point that it is starting to irritate DH that I am on the computer so much) reading all the stories. They are all so helpful in planning our wish trip! Just wanted to say thanks for all the ideas and tips!!!



Welcome to our group


----------



## HeatherSP

With Lhea's trip not until April I thought we had plenty of time to schedule a character meal. However when I was looking it up tonight it seems they are all booked up for the times/days/place we wanted. Lhea's wish was to dance with princess Tiana but Tiana isn't in any character meal. So I thought she would still enjoy just eating in the castle but couldn't find anything. Should I keep searching and maybe try somewhere else or change to another day. It still might not work out since we are going at spring break. How nice are these meals? Is it worth all the effort? Will she be just as happy if we just make sure she gets to meet all of the princesses in the park? Any advice is appreciated.
I also wanted to thank you all who have posted pictures. If Lhea sees me on the computer she comes running and asks me to show her pictures of disney world. She loves them! Thanks!


----------



## newdrama12

HeatherSP said:


> With Lhea's trip not until April I thought we had plenty of time to schedule a character meal. However when I was looking it up tonight it seems they are all booked up for the times/days/place we wanted. Lhea's wish was to dance with princess Tiana but Tiana isn't in any character meal. So I thought she would still enjoy just eating in the castle but couldn't find anything. Should I keep searching and maybe try somewhere else or change to another day. It still might not work out since we are going at spring break. How nice are these meals? Is it worth all the effort? Will she be just as happy if we just make sure she gets to meet all of the princesses in the park? Any advice is appreciated.
> I also wanted to thank you all who have posted pictures. If Lhea sees me on the computer she comes running and asks me to show her pictures of disney world. She loves them! Thanks!



Tiana does her meet and greets in Liberty Square in the Magic Kingdom. I'm sure that when your daughter meets her, that Tiana would dance with her if she asked her too.


----------



## Ciara's Wish Trip

I have been reading a lot of the trip reports and seeing the pictures and am wondering what are the Panama Jack shirts?


----------



## syammt

Just wanted to let everyone know that we made it home late on Saturday. The flight was a little bumpy, but not to bad. Madison is doing pretty good. She still has the cough, but that is to be expected because of the asthma. Came home with a load of meds. Have to get an appointment with her immune doc her so she can do the follow up and put her on her new maintenance med. Dr. Freeman (doc at NIH) is changing her maintenance med and is supposed to call immune doc here. Should be an interesting call since she didn't even know we were going to NIH. Oh well I have to take care of my girl.
So we got home Saturday evening after the unexpected long stay at NIH and while we were at Awana (a church program) last night Madison fell on some black ice and hurt her leg. She keeps telling me it is ok, but she is walking with a limp. Going to see how she does today at school and may be taking her to get it xrayed when she gets home. With her high tolerence for pain I am a little concerned that there actually may be something wrong. We will see. 
Thanks and hugs to everyone who keeps her in prayers.


----------



## blessedmom4

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!~!!
> I feel like i may never get caught up but I wanted to give an update on Haylee. We FINALLY got to bring her home on Wednesday.
> 
> The epilepsy complications that lead to her intibation also lead to them deciding to put in a trach (they say she will probably only need it for the rest of the winter for easy access)
> 
> We ended up having to shut her brain completely off for 2 days to get the seizures to stop. Of course this lead to many othe r complications (to include issues with her heart and holding her boday heat)
> 
> She then ended up staying in because after her lungs were healed she cam down with pancreatitus. She is still battling it but they think it may be medication induced.
> 
> SOOO..
> We went in on 3 seizure meds and a major diagnosis of CP and Epilepsy.
> Came out on 17 meds with a trach, vent (onlyfor as needed!!) diabeties, chest PT vest, 2 nebs, 3 new seizure meds a j/g tube and a complete loss of movement (her head control and small use of hands started coming back today) and a nurse 12 hours a day.
> 
> It has been a long 5 weeks but I feel so blessed to have her home (well tired also)  Now we just keep her well and let her heal and she should get back to her old self intime!!!
> 
> We were talking in the PICU and were so glad we had our Wish Trip when we did. The timing was PERFECT!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers that have been sent to us!!



*Renea, God Bless the entire family, I will be keeping you all in prayer. I hope the recovery is quick and uneventful. I am happy you had Disney Memories to help you remember the good times  as you waited at the hospital. For me, getting lost in good thoughts sometimes helps me feel better.      Haylee, I hope you feel stronger everyday sweetie!*



syammt said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we made it home late on Saturday. The flight was a little bumpy, but not to bad. Madison is doing pretty good. She still has the cough, but that is to be expected because of the asthma. Came home with a load of meds. Have to get an appointment with her immune doc her so she can do the follow up and put her on her new maintenance med. Dr. Freeman (doc at NIH) is changing her maintenance med and is supposed to call immune doc here. Should be an interesting call since she didn't even know we were going to NIH. Oh well I have to take care of my girl.
> So we got home Saturday evening after the unexpected long stay at NIH and while we were at Awana (a church program) last night Madison fell on some black ice and hurt her leg. She keeps telling me it is ok, but she is walking with a limp. Going to see how she does today at school and may be taking her to get it xrayed when she gets home. With her high tolerence for pain I am a little concerned that there actually may be something wrong. We will see.
> Thanks and hugs to everyone who keeps her in prayers.



*I am so happy you are home;  however, sad that Madison hurt her leg. I will pray that it is nothing major. Lisa walked around with a "slight chip" to her foot for two days before the doctors finally decided it might be broken...These kiddos DO learn how to turn off the pain. Praying today is a good day for her...and you!*


----------



## casper_jj11

Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> I have been reading a lot of the trip reports and seeing the pictures and am wondering what are the Panama Jack shirts?



These shirts are given to the family in their welcome package from GKTW on arrival ... at least that's when we received ours. 

Hugs going out to all the families with little ones coming home from the hospital and those waiting for their little ones to go in. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## casper_jj11

For Judy, Kristy and any one else interested, they've reopened my TR and I just posted day 2 of our trip - Epcot!


----------



## blessedmom4

casper_jj11 said:


> For Judy, Kristy and any one else interested, they've reopened my TR and I just posted day 2 of our trip - Epcot!



*OOOHHH YEA!!!   I need something to distract my mind this morning as I wait for Lisa's cardiology appointment...I am going over to enjoy, THANK YOU for letting me know!!! 

FYI for anyone interested...if you need a little smile lifter, visit Lisa's PTR for a past, Pixie Dust moment...with a photo. *


----------



## fulseasmama

First off many of you and your children are having some really hard and painful health issues right now.  My thoughts are with you and I hope all are better soon.  Kids really deserve childhoods minus all this medical stuff...hopefully someday that can be a reality.

So in about 17hrs (not that I am counting) a limo will be here to pick us up to take us to the airport.  Yahoooo!!!!!  Just wanted to say a quick and heartfelt thank you to everyone here who has answered my planning questions, stopped by our PTR and has done PTR's and TR's for me to follow and learn from.  Also a special thanks to all who participate in the Big Give and ours specifically...it has been an amazing and wonderful experience.  The kids can't wait to play with the new treasures on the plane and wear all the lovely new outfits.  I can't say thank you enough for everything.  We are excited and I can't wait to have a few weeks of vacation and fun with my family.  Thanks again for everything...I'll be checking back in and starting a TR when we return.


----------



## casper_jj11

fulseasmama said:


> First off many of you and your children are having some really hard and painful health issues right now.  My thoughts are with you and I hope all are better soon.  Kids really deserve childhoods minus all this medical stuff...hopefully someday that can be a reality.
> 
> So in about 17hrs (not that I am counting) a limo will be here to pick us up to take us to the airport.  Yahoooo!!!!!  Just wanted to say a quick and heartfelt thank you to everyone here who has answered my planning questions, stopped by our PTR and has done PTR's and TR's for me to follow and learn from.  Also a special thanks to all who participate in the Big Give and ours specifically...it has been an amazing and wonderful experience.  The kids can't wait to play with the new treasures on the plane and wear all the lovely new outfits.  I can't say thank you enough for everything.  We are excited and I can't wait to have a few weeks of vacation and fun with my family.  Thanks again for everything...I'll be checking back in and starting a TR when we return.



Woo Hoo!! Have a wonderful trip! I can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## kailatilear

Abby finally went back to school today after beeing off the past week due to the compression fractures in her back.  She was so excited to finally go back and see her friends and not have to sit in the house all day being bored.  She has tons of make up work, which I picked up for her last week, however, I will be honest and say that we have not gotten very much done.  It is so much that it is very overwhelming to her and myself.  I told the teacher when I took her this morning that we haven't gotten very much done and she was fine.  She just said to take our time, she didn't want to have Abby overdo it, especially with the trip coming up

Thank you to everyone here for all your thoughts and prayers for Abby and our family.  I too am praying for all the sick little ones out there,  I know how overwhelming it is and I just want everyone to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

I cannot believe we are 23 days away


----------



## MitoDadMO

We finally got our dates!  Disney here we come!!  I have already made reservations for Chef Mickey for breakfast, Pirate League, and Wish's Firework Dessert Party.....all on the same day!!


----------



## tinytreasures

MitoDadMO said:


> We finally got our dates!  Disney here we come!!  I have already made reservations for Chef Mickey for breakfast, Pirate League, and Wish's Firework Dessert Party.....all on the same day!!



yah for dates 
when are they?


----------



## 4monkeys

fulseasmama said:


> First off many of you and your children are having some really hard and painful health issues right now.  My thoughts are with you and I hope all are better soon.  Kids really deserve childhoods minus all this medical stuff...hopefully someday that can be a reality.
> 
> So in about 17hrs (not that I am counting) a limo will be here to pick us up to take us to the airport.  Yahoooo!!!!!  Just wanted to say a quick and heartfelt thank you to everyone here who has answered my planning questions, stopped by our PTR and has done PTR's and TR's for me to follow and learn from.  Also a special thanks to all who participate in the Big Give and ours specifically...it has been an amazing and wonderful experience.  The kids can't wait to play with the new treasures on the plane and wear all the lovely new outfits.  I can't say thank you enough for everything.  We are excited and I can't wait to have a few weeks of vacation and fun with my family.  Thanks again for everything...I'll be checking back in and starting a TR when we return.


WOO HOO!!! HAVE A BLAST!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

HeatherSP said:


> With Lhea's trip not until April I thought we had plenty of time to schedule a character meal. However when I was looking it up tonight it seems they are all booked up for the times/days/place we wanted. Lhea's wish was to dance with princess Tiana but Tiana isn't in any character meal. So I thought she would still enjoy just eating in the castle but couldn't find anything. Should I keep searching and maybe try somewhere else or change to another day. It still might not work out since we are going at spring break. How nice are these meals? Is it worth all the effort? *Will she be just as happy if we just make sure she gets to meet all of the princesses in the park?* Any advice is appreciated.


  YES!  And if you meet the princesses at their greeting spots, you will probably get BETTER interaction than at the meals!  The meals are NOT worth the effort in the old lady's opinion - the kids are so excited they barely eat all they're interested in is the characters - so why not go direct for the characters?  Tiana is absolutely charming, and Prince Naveen is usually with her.



luvmygrlz3 said:


> I FINALLY found some times/days that would work w/ our schedule...I have booked Akershus for my girls on Saturday, Mar. 5 at 3pm. They did not have breakfast available for any day or time. I figured I'd book it while it was available and I can cancel if something else becomes available.
> 
> I also booked a breakfast for Cape May Cafe on friday, Mar. 4 @ 1015am...it's a character dining w/ Minnie, Goofy and Donald Duck. All 3 are fav's around here (well- ALL Disney Characters are fav's). I haven't heard any of you talk about the restaurant...Anyone have anything to share regarding Cape May Cafe? I am curious...both of these restaurants are in Epcot apparently and One is going to have to go...but they want to see Minnie & Goofy and Chef Mickey is competely booked.



 In the past, Cape May has had the best breakfast available and the character interaction has been good.  I haven't been there for a year or so but last time, it was Minnie, goofy, pluto, Chip and Dale.  As someone else said, Cape May is in the beach club.  - If you're driving from GKTW, you can park in the lot at the BC, easily or valet for free if you have a hangtag.

===

Have any of the kids received their post cards yet?  I mailed them in Disneyland a week ago Friday and sure hope they did not sit in the mail box for a week.  Can't believe I couldn't find them when at WDW 

Be well - stay well, everyone!


----------



## MitoDadMO

mar 16-22


----------



## jj0plin

LindaBabe said:


> Have any of the kids received their post cards yet?  I mailed them in Disneyland a week ago Friday and sure hope they did not sit in the mail box for a week.  Can't believe I couldn't find them when at WDW
> 
> Be well - stay well, everyone!



I was wondering when you'd get back!  I hope you had a fantastic vacation!  

Elliot received his postcard... both he and Addison LOVE it!! It's hanging on the fridge and they are constantly taking it down and looking at it.  Thank you so much for doing it!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Thank you for the info!!! I'm hoping Minnie will be there...my kiddos love her and that's Khelsey's theme for her birthday party for Sunday!

When You said that coming from GKTW and headed to Cape May Cafe, to park in BC? What/where is BC? I'm a newbie to DW so I am lost...  Sorry!


----------



## Manymosi

LindaBabe said:


> ===
> 
> Have any of the kids received their post cards yet?  I mailed them in Disneyland a week ago Friday and sure hope they did not sit in the mail box for a week.  Can't believe I couldn't find them when at WDW
> 
> Be well - stay well, everyone!



Yes! Wendy got hers yesterday and she LOVES the Tinkerbell card! Thank you for doing that.


----------



## tinytreasures

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.



Ohh no prayers she recovers quickly


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.


oh no   I hope she gets to feeling better fast!


----------



## jwallaceent

lawblond7 said:


> Welcome Jennifer -- I am going to assume you are somewhere in the Northern Virginia area - we are in Alexandria,VA.  I have 3 teenage boys = 17 almost 18 - 11th grade and twins who are 13 to be 14 in March and in 7th grade.  All 3 of my boys have a genetic metabolic disorder - a mitochondrial disease - all affected differently.  Clay - the most medically fragile of the 3 boys had his wish 9 years ago. Jake's wish starts this Friday - he wanted to go to Disney (he has been there and it is the happiest place on earth per him) and have a date with the princesses.  Cole - the other twin just got a call his wish will be granted this summer - a Medeterrian cruise.
> 
> Your family is beautiful and I will whole heartedly agree that we have 3 amazing medical centers in this area for our children - Childrens (where all our doctors are now) - Georgetown where my GI is and John Hopkins who took care of my boys for many years.



Thank you for the warm welcome...yes we are just east of Fredericksburg. I will keep your family in my prayers...who is your GI doctor at Georgetown? We see Dr. Kaufman(the BEST) and Dr. Little(Great too)!

I can not wait to hear how your trip goes....we have never been to Disney and have no idea what to expect! Brooke is so excited she asks every day we leaving yet?

I hope to stay in touch...all the best!


----------



## syammt

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.



So sorry to hear that. Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## casper_jj11

kailatilear said:


> Abby finally went back to school today after beeing off the past week due to the compression fractures in her back.  She was so excited to finally go back and see her friends and not have to sit in the house all day being bored.  She has tons of make up work, which I picked up for her last week, however, I will be honest and say that we have not gotten very much done.  It is so much that it is very overwhelming to her and myself.  I told the teacher when I took her this morning that we haven't gotten very much done and she was fine.  She just said to take our time, she didn't want to have Abby overdo it, especially with the trip coming up
> 
> Thank you to everyone here for all your thoughts and prayers for Abby and our family.  I too am praying for all the sick little ones out there,  I know how overwhelming it is and I just want everyone to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I cannot believe we are 23 days away



Yeah! She must be so happy to be back at school. I'm sure her teacher is very understanding. Don't push too hard to catch up... it'll happen with time. 



MitoDadMO said:


> We finally got our dates!  Disney here we come!!  I have already made reservations for Chef Mickey for breakfast, Pirate League, and Wish's Firework Dessert Party.....all on the same day!!



Yeah! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.



Thoughts and prayers going out to Kylee. I hope her fever comes down quickly.


I wanted to quote the question about Cape May but couldn't find it  We've eaten there several times and its one of our favourite places. Staff is wonderful and its not that busy so the interaction is great. BC stands for Beach Club. You can park valet at the resort and eat there ... if its valet you could also walk to Epcot or park there early in the morning and walk to Epcot and then back for breakfast if it is your Epcot day.

For those planning a Universal day, I posted our TR for our first Universal/IOA day this morning on Sydney's TR ... we went back for 1/2 day later but that's not up yet.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.



Oh no, thinking about you guys. *hugs*


----------



## brookerene

Just a quick quote:

Around here, however we don't look backwards
for very long. We keep moving forward, opening
new doors, new things and doing because
we are curious.... and curiosity keeps leading
us down new paths. Keep moving Forward.
Walt Disney


----------



## jwallaceent

brookerene said:


> Just a quick quote:
> 
> Around here, however we don't look backwards
> for very long. We keep moving forward, opening
> new doors, new things and doing because
> we are curious.... and curiosity keeps leading
> us down new paths. Keep moving Forward.
> Walt Disney



Something to definetly live our lives by! Tho hard at times, it truly is what our lives are about with sick children! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jwallaceent

Can Brooke's trip be added? Her trip is March 23rd thru the 29th! We are so excited as first she gets a trip and we are going to Disney for the first time. Second my family is all flying for the very first time and third that we will actually have a real family vacation for the frist time since Brooke was born! Thanks in advance for ANY help, ideas, and information?


----------



## LindaBabe

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Thank you for the info!!! I'm hoping Minnie will be there...my kiddos love her and that's Khelsey's theme for her birthday party for Sunday!
> 
> When You said that coming from GKTW and headed to Cape May Cafe, to park in BC? What/where is BC? I'm a newbie to DW so I am lost...  Sorry!



Sorry!  *BC is Beach Club*, the resort where Cape May is located.  You will be given a map of the area in your packet - it's located in the *EPCOT RESORT AREA*.  All the road signs are very good but be sure you do not follow the  to "EPCOT" parking but rather the signs for the EPCOT RESORTS.  It's a whole different access.


----------



## MitoDadMO

I have a question about lines and the Magic Button.  We will have a party of 8, (4 grandparents 2 parents and 2 kids).  Will all 8 of us get the benifits of the magic button with kade?  Also what about rides that he would otherwise be too short for, does the magic button work for those too?

I am not trying to take advantage of the system, just trying to figure out how we are going to handle things.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

LindaBabe said:


> Sorry!  *BC is Beach Club*, the resort where Cape May is located.  You will be given a map of the area in your packet - it's located in the *EPCOT RESORT AREA*.  All the road signs are very good but be sure you do not follow the  to "EPCOT" parking but rather the signs for the EPCOT RESORTS.  It's a whole different access.



Thank you soooo much for the info! You rock!


----------



## maroo

jj0plin said:


> Had to remove the post to get this one to post.......




This was great info!! I put it on the 2nd post for everyone to see!!




that's nice said:


> Tim's awesome post...



This one was great too!  It won't let me repost it here...but I put a link to it on page 2 of the wish trippers thread!!



Cheshire Figment said:


> And fourth, Since the children who are the primary Guests at GKTW are medically fragile, they generally cannot even spend a full day at the Parks, let alone the EMH.



This is the only thing I wish Disney would help us on...

They give a TON in the way of tickets, money, time, etc... But it would be awesome if they allowed MAW kids to do EMH and let them know in advance. 

It would not cost Disney anything to do this.  They already have the CM's checking KTTW cards and they have the 6 or 7 cards from the other hotels that have the perk...to add the wish button would be easy to do and not cost them anything.

I have heard of several families being allowed to stay and can't really see Disney kicking out a MAW family...

But I can think of several families (including the one I travel with) that do better getting up later and staying up later...and some times during the year the parks are all closed by 10 or even 9...

In our case, for example, it literally takes us hours to get all of the physical therapy, shower, dressed, make up, etc, etc, etc done before we can even think about heading to a park - so EMH would be helpful to have.  

And I think about Tyler and how much fun he and his family had at 3 AM in the parks.  It was the most magical part of their whole trip!  

Plus you have international guests and those from the West Coast that may not even think the EMH is all that late.  

Anyway...this is one thing I wish Disney would consider adding for MAW families and I have a feeling that the higher ups at Disney would want them to have access...if they really thought about it. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *YES, YES, YES...THANK YOU!!! I now have a clickable link for our PTR!!! THANK YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tim, I am working on our Table of Contents...and it is WORKING!!! THANK YOU!
> 
> I want to sincerely Thank you both for teaching me how to do this.
> 
> I hope Maroo puts it on the helpful links page, because if I could follow it, anyone can!*



Good idea!!!  And done! 



my2girlsrock said:


> Thank you very much for the info..... I don't know if fighting the crowds at HP is worth it for us because they are not into that at all.... How long were you at IOA? We are trying to do both US/IOA in one day.... I am wondering if that is possible????



If you really are not interested in the HP stuff at all (I know several families that don't really like Harry Potter stuff  for their family)...then that is one thing and I would stay away...

But for the crowds...don't stay away because of the crowds alone.  Give them your GAP card (which you will get at orientation) and they will make sure you guys don't have to wait terribly long.  



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!~!!
> I feel like i may never get caught up but I wanted to give an update on Haylee. We FINALLY got to bring her home on Wednesday.
> 
> The epilepsy complications that lead to her intibation also lead to them deciding to put in a trach (they say she will probably only need it for the rest of the winter for easy access)
> 
> We ended up having to shut her brain completely off for 2 days to get the seizures to stop. Of course this lead to many othe r complications (to include issues with her heart and holding her boday heat)
> 
> She then ended up staying in because after her lungs were healed she cam down with pancreatitus. She is still battling it but they think it may be medication induced.
> 
> SOOO..
> We went in on 3 seizure meds and a major diagnosis of CP and Epilepsy.
> Came out on 17 meds with a trach, vent (onlyfor as needed!!) diabeties, chest PT vest, 2 nebs, 3 new seizure meds a j/g tube and a complete loss of movement (her head control and small use of hands started coming back today) and a nurse 12 hours a day.
> 
> It has been a long 5 weeks but I feel so blessed to have her home (well tired also)  Now we just keep her well and let her heal and she should get back to her old self intime!!!
> 
> We were talking in the PICU and were so glad we had our Wish Trip when we did. The timing was PERFECT!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers that have been sent to us!!



Aw man!!! 

We are still praying for you guys!!!!  I am so glad you went on your trip when you did!!  



newdrama12 said:


> Just so that you know, Pamela is actually Henri's ex-wife.



Really?!?  Totally did not know that. 



Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> So glad to have found this disboard. I have spent hours and hours (to the point that it is starting to irritate DH that I am on the computer so much) reading all the stories. They are all so helpful in planning our wish trip! Just wanted to say thanks for all the ideas and tips!!!



!!    Glad you are here! 

Tell DH to come on over and read...soon he will be drinking the koolaid.  



MitoDadMO said:


> We finally got our dates!  Disney here we come!!  I have already made reservations for Chef Mickey for breakfast, Pirate League, and Wish's Firework Dessert Party.....all on the same day!!



Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!
I added them!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again. She is here for a cleanout, but now caught some bug and has a 102 fever.



Oh no! Praying for you guys too!



jwallaceent said:


> Can Brooke's trip be added? Her trip is March 23rd thru the 29th! We are so excited as first she gets a trip and we are going to Disney for the first time. Second my family is all flying for the very first time and third that we will actually have a real family vacation for the frist time since Brooke was born! Thanks in advance for ANY help, ideas, and information?



I just added it!! 



MitoDadMO said:


> I have a question about lines and the Magic Button.  We will have a party of 8, (4 grandparents 2 parents and 2 kids).  Will all 8 of us get the benifits of the magic button with kade?  Also what about rides that he would otherwise be too short for, does the magic button work for those too?
> 
> I am not trying to take advantage of the system, just trying to figure out how we are going to handle things.



You get two things...the button and a GAC (Disney) or a GAP (Universal)...you can technically split the familiy with these (we had to do this on Lauren's trip)...her Dad and brother took the GAC/GAP card and told the CM it was for her sister and that she was waiting on him and they let him go the fastest way (usually FP line) - so it can work for everyone.

TECHNICALLY it is not supposed to work for a large group and technically the extended family is not part of the wish...but most CM's will probably let you guys stay together...since it is a wish trip.

We went on a non-wish trip with 7 and only had one instance where I had to sit out of an attraction because we were over the limit of 6.  

They Do not, however, want really large groups traveling and expecting to break lines...I saw a group of 13 on a wish trip once...they all just came to enjoy the time with the child...but they all did not have the access...just too many people.  

Basically they will make exceptions whenever possible for wish families.  

Keep in mind, though, that you are going at a busy time...so the CM's may have a harder time seeing you...if that makes any sense...just make sure they see the button/GAC and can help you with the crowds.


----------



## Glo's wish

Maroo- How do I change our PTR from anxiously awaiting dates to we now have dates!!!??
I'm sorry if you have instructions somewhere and I missed them.


----------



## MitoDadMO

maroo said:


> You get two things...the button and a GAC (Disney) or a GAP (Universal)...you can technically split the familiy with these (we had to do this on Lauren's trip)...her Dad and brother took the GAC/GAP card and told the CM it was for her sister and that she was waiting on him and they let him go the fastest way (usually FP line) - so it can work for everyone.
> 
> TECHNICALLY it is not supposed to work for a large group and technically the extended family is not part of the wish...but most CM's will probably let you guys stay together...since it is a wish trip.
> 
> We went on a non-wish trip with 7 and only had one instance where I had to sit out of an attraction because we were over the limit of 6.
> 
> They Do not, however, want really large groups traveling and expecting to break lines...I saw a group of 13 on a wish trip once...they all just came to enjoy the time with the child...but they all did not have the access...just too many people.
> 
> Basically they will make exceptions whenever possible for wish families.
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that you are going at a busy time...so the CM's may have a harder time seeing you...if that makes any sense...just make sure they see the button/GAC and can help you with the crowds.




What is a GAC or GAP?  The only rides I would hope to go on as a group wold be the safari or stuff like that.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Can I get our PTR report added as well? We don't have our dates yet, hoping soon though as we've already been in touch with our wish co-ordinator. The link is in my siggy.


----------



## blessedmom4

MitoDadMO said:


> What is a GAC or GAP?  The only rides I would hope to go on as a group wold be the safari or stuff like that.



*
GAC=Guest Assistance Card- Disney World
GAP=Guest Assistance Pass- Universal Studios

These are the passes that assist those with disabilities to get the accommodations they need at the Theme parks. There is a great post on page one of at the top of of the disabilities thread about what they can and can't assist with. Wish trips are a bit different . Sue M has done an amazing job  of gathering that info into one place.  Disabilities Link*


----------



## kailatilear

Is it Friday yet???? I know it is only Wed, but this week has been a week and we are only 1/2 way through it.  On my way to work from dropping Abby off at school, (she usually rides the bus, but with her back and having to have the wheelchair right now I have to take her) Tilear called me sobbing, his stomach was killing him and he couldn't hardly catch his breath.  I took him to the ER where they think it is an ulcer.  This morning back to the dr. his pedi, he thinks gallbladder or pancritis (sp), we go next Thursday morning to the hosptial for ultrasound, upper GI series and some other type of testing.  Between Abby's back and now Tilear's belly, the pain my babies are in is killing me and there is nothing I can do for them.  Abby can take pain meds, but Tilear they won't give anything for pain, because of the belly issues.  I have never seen someone in so much pain from an ulcer.  I had my gallbladder out and the pain he is in reminds me of that.  It isn't a constant pain, but comes and goes several times a day and will last anywhere from 5min to 45 min, with him just balled up in a fetal position rolling around his bed.

Please pray that they figure out what is wrong with his belly and that all this gets figured out before our trip.


----------



## kailatilear

LindaBabe said:


> Have any of the kids received their post cards yet?  I mailed them in Disneyland a week ago Friday and sure hope they did not sit in the mail box for a week.  Can't believe I couldn't find them when at WDW
> 
> Be well - stay well, everyone!



Yes, Abby got hers on Monday.  She was so happy.  She said "Mommy I really do have a Fairy Godmother".  Thank you so much for putting a smile on my baby girls face.


----------



## kellyw8863

MitoDadMO said:


> I have a question about lines and the Magic Button.  We will have a party of 8, (4 grandparents 2 parents and 2 kids).  Will all 8 of us get the benifits of the magic button with kade?  Also what about rides that he would otherwise be too short for, does the magic button work for those too?
> 
> I am not trying to take advantage of the system, just trying to figure out how we are going to handle things.



We went with 6 - the four of us and then the girls' paternal grandparents, and what we were told was that the GAC/GAP was good for the six of us (can't speak to other limits), and that it was good for everyone in our party.  I probably would _not_ have felt comfortable doing this if it wasn't a wish trip, but there were a number of rides that my older dd wanted to ride that Ali wasn't interested in.  If Ali had to wait (sometimes in the sun because there was no place nearby in the shade), she would have lost it - physically and emotionally.  So, even though Maya used it on a number of occasions (and dh and I used it to ride Expedition Everest), we thought of it as if we _didn't_ use the pass, then Ali would have spent more time waiting and would've had less time to enjoy the parks (time that was already severely limited due to heat intolerance and fatigue issues).  Even though Ali wasn't always the one using it, it was still used in the spirit of getting her through the parks.  

Really, the CMs didn't even look at it that closely.  They just asked us how many people were in our party and waved us through.  We did get a couple of eyerolls at the size of our party, which I can understand, but it's not like the grandparents wanted to ride Winnie the Pooh for the thrill of the ride; they wanted to be with their grandchildren, and Ali wanted them there.  At the end of the day, it was her wish and it was about what made her happy.

I just wanted to add that all six of us stayed at GKTW, so while the grandparents were not part of the official wish, they were included at GKTW.  When we received the GAC/GAP at orientation, it was already stamped for six.  So, I don't know if that made a difference.


----------



## 4monkeys

I have to catch back up on the posts.. it seems to be moving fast. I also need to go back to the beginning to check out the PTR and TR I have missed.

I have finally started my TR. It is in my signature. I haven't made it far, but it's started!!  

Maroo, not sure if there is anything I need to do to have the Trip report added ?


----------



## MitoDadMO

kellyw8863 said:


> We went with 6 - the four of us and then the girls' paternal grandparents, and what we were told was that the GAC/GAP was good for the six of us (can't speak to other limits), and that it was good for everyone in our party.  I probably would _not_ have felt comfortable doing this if it wasn't a wish trip, but there were a number of rides that my older dd wanted to ride that Ali wasn't interested in.  If Ali had to wait (sometimes in the sun because there was no place nearby in the shade), she would have lost it - physically and emotionally.  So, even though Maya used it on a number of occasions (and dh and I used it to ride Expedition Everest), we thought of it as if we _didn't_ use the pass, then Ali would have spent more time waiting and would've had less time to enjoy the parks (time that was already severely limited due to heat intolerance and fatigue issues).  Even though Ali wasn't always the one using it, it was still used in the spirit of getting her through the parks.
> 
> Really, the CMs didn't even look at it that closely.  They just asked us how many people were in our party and waved us through.  We did get a couple of eyerolls at the size of our party, which I can understand, but it's not like the grandparents wanted to ride Winnie the Pooh for the thrill of the ride; they wanted to be with their grandchildren, and Ali wanted them there.  At the end of the day, it was her wish and it was about what made her happy.
> 
> I just wanted to add that all six of us stayed at GKTW, so while the grandparents were not part of the official wish, they were included at GKTW.  When we received the GAC/GAP at orientation, it was already stamped for six.  So, I don't know if that made a difference.



Officially it is just the 4 of us at GKTW.  The grandparents are renting a house nearby (MUCH CHEAPER than staying on resort).

I guess worst case the kids could ride a ride a few times one with each set of grandparents etc.


----------



## kailatilear

After a week of craziness, we have received a couple of very special BIG GIVE'S this week.  

Here are just a couple of pictures of the Give's.

This one I have to give a BIG BIG thank you to Katie.  





This one a BIG BIG thank you to Angie (Diz-Mommy)





If the curiosity is getting to you hop on over to our ptr to find out what was in those wonderful packages.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I wanted to let everyone know that the internet service here at hospital is really bad. It's taking over 5 min. just to post something. I just wanted to tell you I do go on everyones PTR, but hard to post. I maybe able to get to a few everyday to post back. Just know that I'm not ignoring you. 

I'm loving all the Big Gives...thoughts and prayers to all that needs them. ((hugs)) to all


----------



## 4monkeys

Mom2mitokids said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that the internet service here at hospital is really bad. It's taking over 5 min. just to post something. I just wanted to tell you I do go on everyones PTR, but hard to post. I maybe able to get to a few everyday to post back. Just know that I'm not ignoring you.
> 
> I'm loving all the Big Gives...thoughts and prayers to all that needs them. ((hugs)) to all



Thoughts and prayers for you as well!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

4monkeys said:


> Thoughts and prayers for you as well!



I also meant to say TR too.


----------



## Shellyplus4

Hello all, 

I am new to the dis board and still trying to figure it all out. I am Shelly, mom to Alyssa (12), Mattie (10), and James (9). Mattie was approved for a wish this year. She is meeting with her volunteers from MAW on Saturday to officially make her wish. She is planning on asking for a trip to Disney. Several other friends I know that have gone to Disney with MAW suggested we check out the board.  I have enjoyed reading the stories here and look forward to getting to know you. 

Shelly


----------



## blessedmom4

Shellyplus4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the dis board and still trying to figure it all out. I am Shelly, mom to Alyssa (12), Mattie (10), and James (9). Mattie was approved for a wish this year. She is meeting with her volunteers from MAW on Saturday to officially make her wish. She is planning on asking for a trip to Disney. Several other friends I know that have gone to Disney with MAW suggested we check out the board.  I have enjoyed reading the stories here and look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Shelly



*  Shelly 

How exciting Mattie will be getting a wish!  You will find LOTS of information here and plenty of helpful people to answer any questions you have. 
I hope you start a PTR so we can fall in love with your family! *


----------



## jwallaceent

I have a question to ask and would love your input....

My three year old (as of February 27th) wanted to swim with the dolphins for her wish trip. They said she was too little but did the Disney wish trip. After exploring the internet I came across at SeaWorld that they have tours. There is one that will allow her to interact with the dolphins not swim but other information like feed, pet and reserved seating at the show. Is this something I should ask her MAW team to see if they can include in her wish.


----------



## Glo's wish

Shellyplus4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the dis board and still trying to figure it all out. I am Shelly, mom to Alyssa (12), Mattie (10), and James (9). Mattie was approved for a wish this year. She is meeting with her volunteers from MAW on Saturday to officially make her wish. She is planning on asking for a trip to Disney. Several other friends I know that have gone to Disney with MAW suggested we check out the board.  I have enjoyed reading the stories here and look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Shelly



 
I'm so glad Mattie is going to get her wish!!!  This board has been just amazing.  I don't know what I would do with out all of the knowledge I've gotten from families that have gone before!!
I can't wait to hear of your plans!


----------



## maroo

Glo's wish said:


> Maroo- How do I change our PTR from anxiously awaiting dates to we now have dates!!!??
> I'm sorry if you have instructions somewhere and I missed them.



I will be glad to fix it!  What are your dates??  I can find them here....  



MitoDadMO said:


> What is a GAC or GAP?  The only rides I would hope to go on as a group wold be the safari or stuff like that.



I think someone answered your question...But...I just want to say that hopefully they will let you all stay together...and the Safari seats a bunch of people...so you should all be able to ride together.  



kailatilear said:


> Is it Friday yet???? I know it is only Wed, but this week has been a week and we are only 1/2 way through it.  On my way to work from dropping Abby off at school, (she usually rides the bus, but with her back and having to have the wheelchair right now I have to take her) Tilear called me sobbing, his stomach was killing him and he couldn't hardly catch his breath.  I took him to the ER where they think it is an ulcer.  This morning back to the dr. his pedi, he thinks gallbladder or pancritis (sp), we go next Thursday morning to the hosptial for ultrasound, upper GI series and some other type of testing.  Between Abby's back and now Tilear's belly, the pain my babies are in is killing me and there is nothing I can do for them.  Abby can take pain meds, but Tilear they won't give anything for pain, because of the belly issues.  I have never seen someone in so much pain from an ulcer.  I had my gallbladder out and the pain he is in reminds me of that.  It isn't a constant pain, but comes and goes several times a day and will last anywhere from 5min to 45 min, with him just balled up in a fetal position rolling around his bed.
> 
> Please pray that they figure out what is wrong with his belly and that all this gets figured out before our trip.



I am so sorry!!  I hope they figure it out quick and that it is an easy fix.  

Two kids sick is a real bummer!!!!!!  Hang in there!!!!  



kailatilear said:


> Yes, Abby got hers on Monday.  She was so happy.  She said "Mommy I really do have a Fairy Godmother".  Thank you so much for putting a smile on my baby girls face.



And THIS is why I LOVE the DIS!!!!

Linda - for years you have done this...you are a very special person and these kids/families and all of us really appreciate your hard work!  



4monkeys said:


> I have to catch back up on the posts.. it seems to be moving fast. I also need to go back to the beginning to check out the PTR and TR I have missed.
> 
> I have finally started my TR. It is in my signature. I haven't made it far, but it's started!!
> 
> Maroo, not sure if there is anything I need to do to have the Trip report added ?



Just post here!!  I will add it! 




MitoDadMO said:


> Officially it is just the 4 of us at GKTW.  The grandparents are renting a house nearby (MUCH CHEAPER than staying on resort).
> 
> I guess worst case the kids could ride a ride a few times one with each set of grandparents etc.



Yeah...that would be cool for the kids, too!  



Mom2mitokids said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that the internet service here at hospital is really bad. It's taking over 5 min. just to post something. I just wanted to tell you I do go on everyones PTR, but hard to post. I maybe able to get to a few everyday to post back. Just know that I'm not ignoring you.
> 
> I'm loving all the Big Gives...thoughts and prayers to all that needs them. ((hugs)) to all



Praying for you guys!!




Shellyplus4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the dis board and still trying to figure it all out. I am Shelly, mom to Alyssa (12), Mattie (10), and James (9). Mattie was approved for a wish this year. She is meeting with her volunteers from MAW on Saturday to officially make her wish. She is planning on asking for a trip to Disney. Several other friends I know that have gone to Disney with MAW suggested we check out the board.  I have enjoyed reading the stories here and look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Shelly



 to the DISboards!!  So glad you found us!  

Make sure you check out the 2nd post on this thread...it is under the huge list of trip reports.


----------



## maroo

jwallaceent said:


> I have a question to ask and would love your input....
> 
> My three year old (as of February 27th) wanted to swim with the dolphins for her wish trip. They said she was too little but did the Disney wish trip. After exploring the internet I came across at SeaWorld that they have tours. There is one that will allow her to interact with the dolphins not swim but other information like feed, pet and reserved seating at the show. Is this something I should ask her MAW team to see if they can include in her wish.



All wish kids are given free "fish" to feed the sting rays and the dolphins.  When you get to the dolphin line, let them know (as early as possible) that you have a wish child that would like to feed the dolphins and they will do their best to make sure they get to actually touch one...

They do a great job trying to make sure each wish family has a good experience there. 

Honestly...I would save the money on the tour and use it to buy the CD they take of you feeding the dolphins...

Here are some of the pictures when we did it...

At first Lauren was just looking...didn't want to touch one...









But then they encouraged her to touch one and said that they would get the dolphin to come to her.  









We tried the first time and could not get her hand out far enough to touch one...so they tried again in another area to make sure she could touch it. 

It looks like she got it here...but she could not quite get close enough...







So we moved again and finally got it!!!!
It was so cool!!!










The CD comes with stock photos too...


----------



## maroo

Ok guys!!

I *think* I am caught up on adding all of the TR's to the first page...

so if yours is not on there...please let me know and I can add it!

Just post here.... 



Also...we *may* get an ice storm...which means I may lose power...so I may be in and out for a few days.  Say a little prayer for us...as these storms down here in the South are dangerous...no one knows how to drive in this stuff and I think we have 2 salt trucks or something crazy like that.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> So we moved again and finally got it!!!!
> It was so cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CD comes with stock photos too...



*AMAZING Photos!!!   Thank you for sharing!!! *


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Love the Seaworld pictures!!


----------



## Bearshouse

Gong Hey Fat Choy!!!!  (or Happy Chinese New Year)

This is a holiday we celebrate because DS's neonatologist was from China and he celebrated.  12 years ago the Dr was in such a great mood from it being a holdiay, he let us hold DS for the first time.  DS was 6 wks old.  So have some noodles, oranges and don't forget those red envelopes. 

Bearshouse


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that the internet service here at hospital is really bad. It's taking over 5 min. just to post something. I just wanted to tell you I do go on everyones PTR, but hard to post. I maybe able to get to a few everyday to post back. Just know that I'm not ignoring you.
> 
> I'm loving all the Big Gives...thoughts and prayers to all that needs them. ((hugs)) to all



Thinking and praying for you!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

maroo said:


> Also...we *may* get an ice storm...which means I may lose power...so I may be in and out for a few days.  Say a little prayer for us...as these storms down here in the South are dangerous...no one knows how to drive in this stuff and I think we have 2 salt trucks or something crazy like that.



Oh No!!! Be Safe Maroo and I pray that it isn't too bad!!!! Praying for you!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Shellyplus4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the dis board and still trying to figure it all out. I am Shelly, mom to Alyssa (12), Mattie (10), and James (9). Mattie was approved for a wish this year. She is meeting with her volunteers from MAW on Saturday to officially make her wish. She is planning on asking for a trip to Disney. Several other friends I know that have gone to Disney with MAW suggested we check out the board.  I have enjoyed reading the stories here and look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Shelly



  Can't wait to hear about the meeting with the MAW volunteers.  You will find so many helpful things on these boards and the people here are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Glo's wish

maroo said:


> I will be glad to fix it!  What are your dates??  I can find them here....
> Hi Maroo!  Thanks for helping with this!  We fly out Feb. 27 and come home March 5.  It's coming up so fast!!!   I almost wish we had a little more notice, but then look at the 18 " of snow that we got in the last two days and think tomorrow would be a good time to go!  Stay safe and warm with your crazy weather coming!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Glo's wish said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be glad to fix it!  What are your dates??  I can find them here....
> Hi Maroo!  Thanks for helping with this!  We fly out Feb. 27 and come home March 5.  It's coming up so fast!!!   I almost wish we had a little more notice, but then look at the 18 " of snow that we got in the last two days and think tomorrow would be a good time to go!  Stay safe and warm with your crazy weather coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!!!!! You will be there when we are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Glo's wish

kailatilear said:


> Glo's wish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!!!!! You will be there when we are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOO!  Are you feeling paniced yet?? I sure am!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shellyplus4

MAW will be coming out to the house on Saturday for Mattie to make her wish. She plans on wishing for a trip to Disney. I have a few questions. 

Mattie is heat intolerant, what are the best months to go to miss the heat?

I keep hearing that we should be more specific with our wish.. but we know very little about Disney. What are some of the special events that can be added to the trip that would be good for an older child?

I know that the cost it supposed to be covered by MAW. Is that really the case? Do we need to save up before we go?

That is all I can think of off the top of my head. Please feel free to offer up any advice you have.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW will be coming out to the house on Saturday for Mattie to make her wish. She plans on wishing for a trip to Disney. I have a few questions.
> 
> Mattie is heat intolerant, what are the best months to go to miss the heat?
> 
> I keep hearing that we should be more specific with our wish.. but we know very little about Disney. What are some of the special events that can be added to the trip that would be good for an older child?
> 
> I know that the cost it supposed to be covered by MAW. Is that really the case? Do we need to save up before we go?
> 
> That is all I can think of off the top of my head. Please feel free to offer up any advice you have.


Hi there from another Mito mom. We are going to be going in March. Both my girls can't tolerate the heat. My youngest doesn't sweat so she has to wear a cooling vest anything over 80 degrees. I was told March was the best month to go. The next good month would be November. 

Our Chapter doesn't do anything other special with the wish, so I can't help you with that. I know others asked to have an ADR, tea with the Princesses

You really can get by what MAW gives you. All meals are free at GKTW so eat there as much as you can. If you do a lot of ADR you may have to use some of your money. All chapter are different with expense money.


----------



## PenelopeL

MOST helpful thread ever! Thanks for all the tips, links, and thoughts!! I'm planning my son's MAW trip, which is coming up in late March, and this was so hepful! Thanks!


----------



## blessedmom4

PenelopeL said:


> MOST helpful thread ever! Thanks for all the tips, links, and thoughts!! I'm planning my son's MAW trip, which is coming up in late March, and this was so hepful! Thanks!



* Penelope  

We are so happy you have joined us!
I am going over now to check our your PTR. *


----------



## jwallaceent

maroo said:


> All wish kids are given free "fish" to feed the sting rays and the dolphins.  When you get to the dolphin line, let them know (as early as possible) that you have a wish child that would like to feed the dolphins and they will do their best to make sure they get to actually touch one...
> 
> They do a great job trying to make sure each wish family has a good experience there.
> 
> Honestly...I would save the money on the tour and use it to buy the CD they take of you feeding the dolphins...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures when we did it...
> 
> At first Lauren was just looking...didn't want to touch one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then they encouraged her to touch one and said that they would get the dolphin to come to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried the first time and could not get her hand out far enough to touch one...so they tried again in another area to make sure she could touch it.
> 
> It looks like she got it here...but she could not quite get close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we moved again and finally got it!!!!
> It was so cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CD comes with stock photos too...




WOW....how amazing! She is going to be soooo excited! I just love your pictures! = ) Thank you so very much for the information! I am so looking forward to our trip for her! This site is awesome and amazing! Thanks again!


----------



## jwallaceent

maroo said:


> Ok guys!!
> 
> I *think* I am caught up on adding all of the TR's to the first page...
> 
> so if yours is not on there...please let me know and I can add it!
> 
> Just post here....
> 
> 
> 
> Also...we *may* get an ice storm...which means I may lose power...so I may be in and out for a few days.  Say a little prayer for us...as these storms down here in the South are dangerous...no one knows how to drive in this stuff and I think we have 2 salt trucks or something crazy like that.



Praying for you guys...I think Virginia was pretty much the only state not hit by this storm! We had our share last year! We lost power for 4 days. I hope that is not the case with you guys! All the best!


----------



## jwallaceent

kailatilear said:


> Is it Friday yet???? I know it is only Wed, but this week has been a week and we are only 1/2 way through it.  On my way to work from dropping Abby off at school, (she usually rides the bus, but with her back and having to have the wheelchair right now I have to take her) Tilear called me sobbing, his stomach was killing him and he couldn't hardly catch his breath.  I took him to the ER where they think it is an ulcer.  This morning back to the dr. his pedi, he thinks gallbladder or pancritis (sp), we go next Thursday morning to the hosptial for ultrasound, upper GI series and some other type of testing.  Between Abby's back and now Tilear's belly, the pain my babies are in is killing me and there is nothing I can do for them.  Abby can take pain meds, but Tilear they won't give anything for pain, because of the belly issues.  I have never seen someone in so much pain from an ulcer.  I had my gallbladder out and the pain he is in reminds me of that.  It isn't a constant pain, but comes and goes several times a day and will last anywhere from 5min to 45 min, with him just balled up in a fetal position rolling around his bed.
> 
> Please pray that they figure out what is wrong with his belly and that all this gets figured out before our trip.



Keeping Abby and your family in my prayers!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW will be coming out to the house on Saturday for Mattie to make her wish. She plans on wishing for a trip to Disney. I have a few questions.
> 
> Mattie is heat intolerant, what are the best months to go to miss the heat?
> 
> I keep hearing that we should be more specific with our wish.. but we know very little about Disney. What are some of the special events that can be added to the trip that would be good for an older child?
> 
> I know that the cost it supposed to be covered by MAW. Is that really the case? Do we need to save up before we go?
> 
> That is all I can think of off the top of my head. Please feel free to offer up any advice you have.



My son is heat intolerante as well from meds due to epilepsy (associated with mito issue).  We are going next month to Disney because it is still cool.  I have also heard that Oct is a GREAT time because crowds are low and heat is low too.


----------



## HeatherSP

Hi everyone! I don't really have much of an update. I just wanted to let you all know that I have started a blog in case you like to follow along that way. I will continue to update my PTR here too. We are sooooo excited but still have what seems like a long wait. 

You can read along http://whenyouwishuponastar2011.blogspot.com/

You can also join me on facebook http://www.facebook.com/HeatherStarr74

And of course I will update here


----------



## xanphylus

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been praying for you all! I haven't been posting much here on the main thread lately.... but been lurking again.  Hope everyone's trips are great and welcome to all the new people!!!!


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> Hi everyone! I don't really have much of an update. I just wanted to let you all know that I have started a blog in case you like to follow along that way. I will continue to update my PTR here too. We are sooooo excited but still have what seems like a long wait.
> 
> You can read along http://whenyouwishuponastar2011.blogspot.com/
> 
> You can also join me on facebook http://www.facebook.com/HeatherStarr74
> 
> And of course I will update here



that is a great start on the blog... and great photo of you and your husband... I'm hoping we will run into each other on our wish trips!  Take care!


----------



## kailatilear

Glo's wish said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOO!  Are you feeling paniced yet?? I sure am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know we received our GKTW packet today It is seeming so real now, ONLY 19 DAYS, not counting today!!!!!!
> 
> Abby's endo went great today, she is a prime candidate for the treatment to strengthen her bones and releive bone pain.  It is a 1 to 2 day infusion treatment. She is also scheduled for a dexa/bone density scan on 2/8.  I have been fighting for this treatment for her for over a year.  We go back on 3/10 to find out for sure and to see what all her levels look like.
Click to expand...


----------



## brookerene

great news!


----------



## Glo's wish

kailatilear said:


> Glo's wish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know we received our GKTW packet today It is seeming so real now, ONLY 19 DAYS, not counting today!!!!!!
> 
> Abby's endo went great today, she is a prime candidate for the treatment to strengthen her bones and releive bone pain.  It is a 1 to 2 day infusion treatment. She is also scheduled for a dexa/bone density scan on 2/8.  I have been fighting for this treatment for her for over a year.  We go back on 3/10 to find out for sure and to see what all her levels look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the GKTW packet and the treatment!  It's always nice when you can win one!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tinytreasures

kailatilear said:


> Glo's wish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know we received our GKTW packet today It is seeming so real now, ONLY 19 DAYS, not counting today!!!!!!
> 
> Abby's endo went great today, she is a prime candidate for the treatment to strengthen her bones and releive bone pain.  It is a 1 to 2 day infusion treatment. She is also scheduled for a dexa/bone density scan on 2/8.  I have been fighting for this treatment for her for over a year.  We go back on 3/10 to find out for sure and to see what all her levels look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah for your packet and getting treatment
> 
> Welcome to our newest families
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> Glo's wish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know we received our GKTW packet today It is seeming so real now, ONLY 19 DAYS, not counting today!!!!!!
> 
> Abby's endo went great today, she is a prime candidate for the treatment to strengthen her bones and releive bone pain.  It is a 1 to 2 day infusion treatment. She is also scheduled for a dexa/bone density scan on 2/8.  I have been fighting for this treatment for her for over a year.  We go back on 3/10 to find out for sure and to see what all her levels look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness! You have GOT to be sooo excited! We are counting down the days now...at least mommy & daddy are...we're trying not to bring it up much w/ the kiddos...kinda letting them talk about it when THEY want to. My girls get really worked up when something big is coming up that we are planning...so we have decided to just let the date come quietly.
> 
> Do you have an itinerary set up yet? What parks have you decided to do? Anything special you all are doing ???
Click to expand...


----------



## blessedmom4

xanphylus said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been praying for you all! I haven't been posting much here on the main thread lately.... but been lurking again.  Hope everyone's trips are great and welcome to all the new people!!!!



*You are such a sweetheart , we appreciate all of your prayers and support! *


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness! You have GOT to be sooo excited! We are counting down the days now...at least mommy & daddy are...we're trying not to bring it up much w/ the kiddos...kinda letting them talk about it when THEY want to. My girls get really worked up when something big is coming up that we are planning...so we have decided to just let the date come quietly.
> 
> Do you have an itinerary set up yet? What parks have you decided to do? Anything special you all are doing ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, we do not have a formal itinerary set up.  We are going to Chef Mickeys Sat 2/26.  We know we are going to do MK, AK, DHS, Epcot and Sea World, we are not sure of Universal, although we are going to try.  We have the calander and times of Wish's and other things, but we are pretty much taking it day by day.  We want to be able to enjoy ourselves and relax.  We do have specifics at each park we want to see and ride, but other than that it is pretty much what happens happens.
> 
> I know to many of you this sounds scary, not having a "plan", but we live so much by day to day, minute by minute because of Abby's bones, that we don't want a strict plan at Disney.
Click to expand...


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness! You have GOT to be sooo excited! We are counting down the days now...at least mommy & daddy are...we're trying not to bring it up much w/ the kiddos...kinda letting them talk about it when THEY want to. My girls get really worked up when something big is coming up that we are planning...so we have decided to just let the date come quietly.
> 
> Do you have an itinerary set up yet? What parks have you decided to do? Anything special you all are doing ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are VERY excited.
> 
> Believe it or not, no big itinerary set up yet.  We know we want to go to MK, AK, DHS, Epcot and Sea World are the musts, Universal we want to hit, but won't panic if we don't.
> 
> We really want this to be fun and relaxing. We know we will be doing Wish's and Chef Mickey's 2/26, but other than that nothing big planned.  We have the must do's and must see's at each park, but other than that, we just want to take the time and smell the roses.
> 
> We live minute to minute with Abby never knowing when she is going to break something, that to be able to take a whole week and just be together relaxing and enjoying each other is so exciting to us.
> 
> I know to many people not having a plan is scary, but to us it isn't.  Please tell me this is okay, because as I sit here and type this, I am really starting to panic.
Click to expand...


----------



## blessedmom4

kailatilear said:


> luvmygrlz3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are VERY excited.
> 
> 
> I know to many people not having a plan is scary, but to us it isn't.  Please tell me this is okay, because as I sit here and type this, I am really starting to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it is IDEAL!!! You will be ready for the Pixie  Dust when it finds you...WHEREVER that might be! *
Click to expand...


----------



## kailatilear

blessedmom4 said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it is IDEAL!!! You will be ready for the Pixie  Dust when it finds you...WHEREVER that might be! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, because I am starting to actually panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## blessedmom4

kailatilear said:


> blessedmom4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, because I am starting to actually panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't panic, it is going to be GREAT! Just relax and go with the flow...you will be at Disney, whatever happens will be FUN!!!! *
Click to expand...


----------



## brookerene

I think it'll go great....  and it's soooo close!


----------



## 4monkeys

blessedmom4 said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't panic, it is going to be GREAT! Just relax and go with the flow...you will be at Disney, whatever happens will be FUN!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, don't panic (although I did too) Take it a day at a time.. actually hour by hour. Take it at a relaxed pace and ENJOY every minute!!
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Help me out?!?!  Here's what we have so far....ALL opinions !!!

Itinerary for Disney Trip
03/03/2011-03/09/2011

THURSDAY
Arrive @ GKTW: 2:40pm
Orientation:

FRIDAY
(EMH @ Epcot- dont go there)
Animal Kingdom- 9am-6pm
Disney Hollywood Studios- 9am-7pm

SATURDAY
(EMH @ Disney Hollywood Studios- dont go there)
Breakfast reservations at Cape May Café - 9:55am
Seaworld- 9am7pm

SUNDAY
(EMH @ Magic Kingdom- dont go there)
Universal- 9am-7pm  (BARNEY Show Meet & Greet for Khelsey-show times= 11:30am, 12:30pm, 2:00pm, 3:15pm, 4:30pm)

MONDAY
(EMH @ Animal Kingdom &*DHS- dont go there)
Magic Kingdom- 9am-11pm

TUESDAY
(EMH @ Epcot- dont go there)
Epcot- 9am-9pm
Magic Kingdom- 9am-11pm

WEDNESDAY
Get ready to go home L
Return keys & check out at 11am
Head to airport and return rental van
Check-in at airport


----------



## blessedmom4

HeatherSP said:


> Hi everyone! I don't really have much of an update. I just wanted to let you all know that I have started a blog in case you like to follow along that way. I will continue to update my PTR here too. We are sooooo excited but still have what seems like a long wait.
> 
> You can read along http://whenyouwishuponastar2011.blogspot.com/
> 
> And of course I will update here



*Just visited your Blog...you are off to a GREAT start! * *AWESOME photos!*


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I have been catching up on PTR's that I have been missing since school has started...and I see that some people have Disney "maps" mailed to their house? What is this and how do we get the maps? Thanks in advance...


----------



## jj0plin

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have been catching up on PTR's that I have been missing since school has started...and I see that some people have Disney "maps" mailed to their house? What is this and how do we get the maps? Thanks in advance...


 
Ours arrived today!  

Try this link.. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/w...dMaps/index?id=CustomizedMapsFlashPage&bhcp=1


----------



## jwallaceent

kailatilear said:


> Glo's wish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know we received our GKTW packet today It is seeming so real now, ONLY 19 DAYS, not counting today!!!!!!
> 
> Abby's endo went great today, she is a prime candidate for the treatment to strengthen her bones and releive bone pain.  It is a 1 to 2 day infusion treatment. She is also scheduled for a dexa/bone density scan on 2/8.  I have been fighting for this treatment for her for over a year.  We go back on 3/10 to find out for sure and to see what all her levels look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Glad to hear Abby's endo went well and a candidate! Will continue to keep her in my prayers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Glo's wish

kailatilear said:


> luvmygrlz3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, no big itinerary set up yet.  We know we want to go to MK, AK, DHS, Epcot and Sea World are the musts, Universal we want to hit, but won't panic if we don't.
> 
> We live minute to minute with Abby never knowing when she is going to break something, that to be able to take a whole week and just be together relaxing and enjoying each other is so exciting to us.
> 
> I know to many people not having a plan is scary, but to us it isn't.  Please tell me this is okay, because as I sit here and type this, I am really starting to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking very much the same approach.  Gloria tires out so fast and if we push her too hard we always pay a huge price!  I just have to keep reminding myself that it's okay not to schedule every minute. This is her trip and it's all about what's best for her.
> I have plans for March 1 for Glo's birthday in the form of BBB and 1900 Park for dinner. That's pretty much it.....hmmmm, maybe I am crazy!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jj0plin

On the opposite side of the under planning, I just posted a tenative schedule in my PTR and it's pretty planned   please feel free to stop in and give me some opinions


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Dates, I need help. We need to get 2 sets of dates together (first and second choice), and i'm not sure what to do. We were originally thinking Easter, but i've heard that time of year is crazy busy - yes? And then I thought (after someone else mentioned it), maybe going at Easter would just be too busy for things we want to do. But then, spending a holiday at Disney would just be magical. I don't want it to be overwhelming busy though. Then we thought about the week after Easter. So Easter Monday is April 25th (wow, its crazy late this year), and thought of going later that week. Would it still be super busy? Or what about the first week of May? We also want it warm enough for some water play (especially since my daughter hasn't been able to do any of that in the last year with all of her surgeries), and of course warm enough to enjoy being at Disney without sweaters (think coooold Canadian winters ). Either way, we want to be there sometime in April/May. So, suggestions?


----------



## jj0plin

Easter is insane...tried it once and will never ever do that again.  I remember seeing that the first two weeks of May are great times to go.


----------



## brookerene

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have been catching up on PTR's that I have been missing since school has started...and I see that some people have Disney "maps" mailed to their house? What is this and how do we get the maps? Thanks in advance...



On the Disneyworld sight there is a link for the park maps....
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/myVacation/customizedMaps/index?id=CustomizedMapsWelcomePage
and they are free..... and very nice




Mom2Miracles said:


> Dates, I need help. We need to get 2 sets of dates together (first and second choice), and i'm not sure what to do. We were originally thinking Easter, but i've heard that time of year is crazy busy - yes? And then I thought (after someone else mentioned it), maybe going at Easter would just be too busy for things we want to do. But then, spending a holiday at Disney would just be magical. I don't want it to be overwhelming busy though. Then we thought about the week after Easter. So Easter Monday is April 25th (wow, its crazy late this year), and thought of going later that week. Would it still be super busy? Or what about the first week of May? We also want it warm enough for some water play (especially since my daughter hasn't been able to do any of that in the last year with all of her surgeries), and of course warm enough to enjoy being at Disney without sweaters (think coooold Canadian winters ). Either way, we want to be there sometime in April/May. So, suggestions?



I think the first week of May would be great....We are going the week before Easter expecting high crowds...hoping that the GAC and buttons will work some magic!  and hoping because Easter is so late this year that most of the spring breaks will be past.  Also we are planning all the park stuff during the week and avoiding weekends...and EMH....if we could wait until the first week of May I would but my hubby raises chickens and that is as late as we could go before we get the chicks in...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

> On the Disneyworld sight there is a link for the park maps....
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw...apsWelcomePage
> and they are free..... and very nice



Thank you!


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> Dates, I need help. We need to get 2 sets of dates together (first and second choice), and i'm not sure what to do. We were originally thinking Easter, but i've heard that time of year is crazy busy - yes? And then I thought (after someone else mentioned it), maybe going at Easter would just be too busy for things we want to do. But then, spending a holiday at Disney would just be magical. I don't want it to be overwhelming busy though. Then we thought about the week after Easter. So Easter Monday is April 25th (wow, its crazy late this year), and thought of going later that week. Would it still be super busy? Or what about the first week of May? We also want it warm enough for some water play (especially since my daughter hasn't been able to do any of that in the last year with all of her surgeries), and of course warm enough to enjoy being at Disney without sweaters (think coooold Canadian winters ). Either way, we want to be there sometime in April/May. So, suggestions?



*We have been through the Easter/Spring Break time due to school...I would NOT want to do those times again IF I could help it, it was crowded! (Of course Easter was early that year~late March. Ane I would go anytime I could and have a great time ). We were supposed to go in early May this year ourselves; however, we had to postpone due to health issues  (yes, I am still sad even though October will be lovely for a MAW trip). I would definitely vote for May if that works for your schedule. 

*


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> On the Disneyworld sight there is a link for the park maps....
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/myVacation/customizedMaps/index?id=CustomizedMapsWelcomePage
> and they are free..... and very nice
> 
> *I agree these maps are so pretty and fun! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first week of May would be great....We are going the week before Easter expecting high crowds...hoping that the GAC and buttons will work some magic!  and hoping because Easter is so late this year that most of the spring breaks will be past.  Also we are planning all the park stuff during the week and avoiding weekends...and EMH....if we could wait until the first week of May I would but my hubby raises chickens and that is as late as we could go before we get the chicks in...



*I am hoping you are right about Easter being late (smaller crowds) and even if not, you WILL have the Magic Button and will come back to tell us all how incredible that time of year is. I know the weather will be warm and I just smile thinking of you all getting off the ranch to have a week of fun! *


----------



## blessedmom4

Glo's wish said:


> kailatilear said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have plans for March 1 for Glo's birthday in the form of BBB and 1900 Park for dinner. That's pretty much it.....hmmmm, maybe I am crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It doesn't sound crazy to me ...that is EXACTLY the type of approach we have to have with 3 of our children...if we want them to last the week. That is going to be a MAGICAL day for Glo!!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

EEEK!!!!!26 DAYS TO GO!!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Ok so it has been a while since I have been here.  For that I apologize.  The months before are wish trip I felt my day was incomplete it I hadn't logged on at least every day ( or 2, or 3, or. . .)  Even when I got back I ws very excited and started the TR.  Than life hit me.  I found out I was pregnant and that was a rollercoaster ending up in baby born 14 weeks early and things got pushed to the way side.  I tried to get back here, but four kids life took control.  Not an excuse, just the facts.

I know have reason to come back.  I have decided to take each child individually for their 9th birthday.  Liam (the wish child) will be 9 in may so I have alread made plans to go.  Using the Kids play for free program and staying at All-Star Sports from May 29-June 3.

Going to make a special reservation for his birthday dinner at WDW.  Not sure where yet.  He likes characters but it is not a must for him.  I was kind of thinking of the 50's Prime Time Cafe.

This is the only time we will have been to WDW besides his Wish trip so I don't know what to realy expect.  I hope it is not a let down compared to the last trip.  I am hoping to find a friend who was a wheel chair we can barrow, other wise I'll rent on at the World.  With Liam's CF he gets tierd quick and don't think he'll last the week of walking.  And yes I will be getting a GAC card.

Also, just wanted to say Hi to everyone I meet here before, and I hope to get to meet everyone who is here now.

Corrine


----------



## brookerene

Welcome back... I read your son's PTR andTR and really enjoyed what you  posted.  I'm glad you get to go back for the kids' birthdays!  Make sure you start a new PTR!


----------



## Corrine 1973

brookerene said:


> Welcome back... I read your son's PTR andTR and really enjoyed what you  posted.  I'm glad you get to go back for the kids' birthdays!  Make sure you start a new PTR!



Already did.  I am just that excited.  Now I just need to get it into my siggy.


----------



## blessedmom4

Corrine 1973 said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> This is the only time we will have been to WDW besides his Wish trip so I don't know what to realy expect.  I hope it is not a let down compared to the last trip.  I am hoping to find a friend who was a wheel chair we can barrow, other wise I'll rent on at the World.  With Liam's CF he gets tierd quick and don't think he'll last the week of walking.  And yes I will be getting a GAC card.
> :
> 
> Corrine



*WELCOME BACK!!! I too enjoyed what you had time to write and Pray the baby is well. Life DOES get in the way when we want to DIS!!! 

That is a wonderful plan for celebrating BD's!  Perhaps if stamina issues are a problem insurance might help purchase (or rent) a wheelchair. There probably isn't enough time to get a purchased one before the trip; however, if you have one ordered from a Durable Medical Equipment company they should be able to loan you one for the trip. That is what we did long ago before Lisa had her own (we have currently been waiting since Sept. 2010   for her new one, since she has outgrown the old one...hope to get it "between now and June, per the company)  We are waiting on insurance...

Anyhooooooo....I also hope you start a PTR! *


----------



## blessedmom4

Corrine 1973 said:


> Already did.  I am just that excited.  Now I just need to get it into my siggy.



*Just saw,  this I type and do things on the computer SLOWLY...Of course, I am often distracted by children and life in the middle of typing. *


----------



## Corrine 1973

Just about to put the PTR in my siggy, but I forgot how to make it pretty instead of the row of computer jargan.  Can anyone help?  I know there is post somewhere that tells you how, but I can't find it.  TIA.


----------



## blessedmom4

Corrine 1973 said:


> Just about to put the PTR in my siggy, but I forgot how to make it pretty instead of the row of computer jargan.  Can anyone help?  I know there is post somewhere that tells you how, but I can't find it.  TIA.


*
Go to the second post in this thread, Maroo linked it there for us all *

ETA:*Try This* OR *This*


----------



## Corrine 1973

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Go to the second post in this thread, Maroo linked it there for us all *
> 
> ETA:*Try This* OR *This*



Thanks for the info


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Corrine 1973 said:


> Thanks for the info



Uh Oh...I can't get the link to work... 
But wanted to say  back!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Just posted some photos of Kade's bday celebration today.  We chose to tell the boys were were going to Disney as well!  Go on over to our PTR to see the photos.


----------



## tinytreasures

welcome back Corrine 
sounds like a wonderful idea to take the kids back for their birthday. There is nothing more important then one on one time went you have more then 1 child


----------



## jj0plin

Has anyone here participated in the Kids Night In/ Parents Night Out at GKTW?  Could you tell me what to expect?  What did you do while the Kids were off doing their thing?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone here participated in the Kids Night In/ Parents Night Out at GKTW?  Could you tell me what to expect?  What did you do while the Kids were off doing their thing?



I obviously haven't done, since we haven't been yet, but i'm not sure its something we would participate in. I'm nervous as it is to leave my kids with others, but with our daughters medical issues, i'm not sure I would be comfortable leaving her. I don't know, maybe i'm just too overprotective.  I guess I would need to know more about it before we make any decisions. So i'm looking forward to the responses you get.


----------



## brookerene

I have been inspired by the creative DISigns threads to create a scrapbook page/countdown calendar....so I'm sharing it here.






My idea is to print it out and have the kids put stickers on each date as we count down!  Then I can put it in our scrapbook!  I have serious space issues in my home so I've been trying to think of a way to do a calendar without taking up too much space...I think this will work...


----------



## Tea4Alice

Great idea


----------



## tinytreasures

love the countdown calendar for Kaleb


----------



## Mom2Miracles

brookerene said:


> I have been inspired by the creative DISigns threads to create a scrapbook page/countdown calendar....so I'm sharing it here.



Love it, where did you make it? Such a cute idea!


----------



## kailatilear

brookerene said:


> I have been inspired by the creative DISigns threads to create a scrapbook page/countdown calendar....so I'm sharing it here.



I love the calander, it is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

Mom2Miracles said:


> Love it, where did you make it? Such a cute idea!



I made them in photoshop elements from the circle shapes for the mickey head;some digital paper and shapes I bought as part of my photo biz, and then some free fonts from online.  I was just trying to find a way to do a calendar that I could save and not take up a lot of space!


----------



## newdrama12

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone here participated in the Kids Night In/ Parents Night Out at GKTW?  Could you tell me what to expect?  What did you do while the Kids were off doing their thing?



Kids Night In/Parents Night Out....The kids will be matched with a volunteer at Amberville where they will play for a little while before going together to eat dinner at the Gingerbread House. From there, they will go to Village Idol together until the show is over (typically 9PM) and/or you pick them back up.  As for the parents, you can do anything that you want as long as at least one parent is still in the Village.


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone here participated in the Kids Night In/ Parents Night Out at GKTW?  Could you tell me what to expect?  What did you do while the Kids were off doing their thing?





Mom2Miracles said:


> I obviously haven't done, since we haven't been yet, but i'm not sure its something we would participate in. I'm nervous as it is to leave my kids with others, but with our daughters medical issues, i'm not sure I would be comfortable leaving her. I don't know, maybe i'm just too overprotective.  I guess I would need to know more about it before we make any decisions. So i'm looking forward to the responses you get.





newdrama12 said:


> Kids Night In/Parents Night Out....The kids will be matched with a volunteer at Amberville where they will play for a little while before going together to eat dinner at the Gingerbread House. From there, they will go to Village Idol together until the show is over (typically 9PM) and/or you pick them back up.  As for the parents, you can do anything that you want as long as at least one parent is still in the Village.



*It sounds like a FUN , safe way for the children to have a good time, practicing being away from parents if they never have and yet being close enough if parents are needed...good time for Mom and Dad to reconnect, have a quiet meal together or ...TAKE A NAP??? Dare to dream! Although I wouldn't want to miss Idol!
*


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> I made them in photoshop elements from the circle shapes for the mickey head;some digital paper and shapes I bought as part of my photo biz, and then some free fonts from online.  I was just trying to find a way to do a calendar that I could save and not take up a lot of space!



*VERY Cute, I wish I knew how to do ANYTHING in Photoshop! *


----------



## blessedmom4

*Speaking of Idol at the Village...is it only singing or do they have instruments to play as well? My daughter plays the guitar quite well , I was  wondering if there were other talents besides singing. Thanks!*


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *Speaking of Idol at the Village...is it only singing or do they have instruments to play as well? My daughter plays the guitar quite well , I was  wondering if there were other talents besides singing. Thanks!*



It is open to any talent. Singing, dancing, playing instruments, tell jokes, anything that they want to do.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

brookerene said:


> I made them in photoshop elements from the circle shapes for the mickey head;some digital paper and shapes I bought as part of my photo biz, and then some free fonts from online.  I was just trying to find a way to do a calendar that I could save and not take up a lot of space!



I just made one for our trip, though i'm not going to have it printed for awhile still. I made it with a Creative Memories StoryBook program I have. I am going to print it big though - 12x18, so I won't be able to put it in a scrapbook, but I can roll it up to keep. I'm going to have to try and find some Disney stickers for them to use. I hope you don't mind that I borrowed your idea.  I've seen the countdown calendars before on here, and think they are awesome.


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> It is open to any talent. Singing, dancing, playing instruments, tell jokes, anything that they want to do.



*Thank you! Do you know if they have a guitar that could be borrowed? *


----------



## LindaBabe

brookerene said:


> I made them in photoshop elements from the circle shapes for the mickey head;some digital paper and shapes I bought as part of my photo biz, and then some free fonts from online.  I was just trying to find a way to do a calendar that I could save and not take up a lot of space!



You could also make it using Home Depot's mickey shaped paint chips (it would be large) , or punchies made with a mickey punch (much smaller) or make your mickeys by drawing around two different sized round containers and cutting them out.  Or be bold - use stars or circles!


----------



## blessedmom4

LindaBabe said:


> You could also make it using Home Depot's mickey shaped paint chips (it would be large) , or punchies made with a mickey punch (much smaller) or make your mickeys by drawing around two different sized round containers and cutting them out.  Or be bold - use stars or circles!



*Those are EXCELLENT ideas, Thank you!  Is a Mickey Punch something for scrapbooking?*


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thank you! Do you know if they have a guitar that could be borrowed? *



yes, they do have guitars that can be borrowed.


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> yes, they do have guitars that can be borrowed.


*That is great to hear, Thank you!   Thank you for all you do for so many Wish families by volunteering at GKTW! *


----------



## Mom2Miracles

blessedmom4 said:


> *Is a Mickey Punch something for scrapbooking?*



It is. 

Here's one from overstock.com. I just searched for "scrapbook mickey mouse punch" and a bunch of websites came up, including ebay.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> It is.



*I am SOOOO not crafty, can you tell??  I wish I was!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> It is.



*I think your link isn't working, it keeps bringing my back to the Wish Thread.*


----------



## Mom2Miracles

blessedmom4 said:


> *I think your link isn't working, it keeps bringing my back to the Wish Thread.*



I just noticed that myself...hmm...let me go and fix that.  Here's the link for now. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Its fixed now!!


----------



## jj0plin

I was actually looking at the Kids Night In for Monday night, which is the night they have the Discovery Cove Animal Exploration and the Safari Double Dare.  The other Kids Night is Wednesday night, which is the night of Idol.  

I am not too good with leaving my kids with strangers either, but I have the advantage of having a 15 year old that would be able to hang out with thmy younger ones and make sure everything is going smoothly


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> Its fixed now!!


 *I saw, Thanks!*


jj0plin said:


> I was actually looking at the Kids Night In for Monday night, which is the night they have the Discovery Cove Animal Exploration and the Safari Double Dare.  The other Kids Night is Wednesday night, which is the night of Idol.
> 
> I am not too good with leaving my kids with strangers either, but I have the advantage of having a 15 year old that would be able to hang out with thmy younger ones and make sure everything is going smoothly



*Oh Monday would be better! I know what you mean about leaving them, I have that same advantage as well.  Once Pete and I had to go to a function at his company and my parents AND the nurse couldn't figure out how to use the feeding pump (they HAD been taught), so they called us. I told them to go get Christian and sure enough, he fixed it when they couldn't...that is good and sad at the same time...*


----------



## newdrama12

jj0plin said:


> I was actually looking at the Kids Night In for Monday night, which is the night they have the Discovery Cove Animal Exploration and the Safari Double Dare.  The other Kids Night is Wednesday night, which is the night of Idol.



Same as Idol just different form of entertainment. Safari Double Dare has a game show theme to it.


----------



## jwallaceent

brookerene said:


> I have been inspired by the creative DISigns threads to create a scrapbook page/countdown calendar....so I'm sharing it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idea is to print it out and have the kids put stickers on each date as we count down!  Then I can put it in our scrapbook!  I have serious space issues in my home so I've been trying to think of a way to do a calendar without taking up too much space...I think this will work...



What an awesome idea! I LOVE to scrapbook...haven't had much time but am definetly getting back into it this year! I think I may borrow your idea...so I can have it in my srapbook! THanks for sharing!!


----------



## Shellyplus4

newdrama12 said:


> yes, they do have guitars that can be borrowed.



Jumping in on this conversation.. hope you don't mind. 

Do you know if they have a keyboard or piano?


----------



## kailatilear

Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.

Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!



that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Cross posting from my PTR...Does anyone know when Spring break in the US is? We were originally thinking end of April, beg. of May but i'm having a hard time trying to figure out possible dates - especially because we have to give 2 seperate weeks. I then thought about going the beg-mid April, before the Easter rush. Is Spring break over by then? What is the weather like? Is it warm enough in April for shorts/tees/swimming? Would the crowds be decent enough, I don't want it to be insanely busy like over the holidays? Seriously, how is picking dates THIS hard? lol.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2Miracles said:


> Cross posting from my PTR...Does anyone know when Spring break in the US is? We were originally thinking end of April, beg. of May but i'm having a hard time trying to figure out possible dates - especially because we have to give 2 seperate weeks. I then thought about going the beg-mid April, before the Easter rush. Is Spring break over by then? What is the weather like? Is it warm enough in April for shorts/tees/swimming? Would the crowds be decent enough, I don't want it to be insanely busy like over the holidays? Seriously, how is picking dates THIS hard? lol.


They are actually all during the months of March and April.  Ours is April 4-8th.  Here is a great poll about this on the dis


----------



## jj0plin

oops... double post


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!




That's WONDERFUL NEWS!!  I wonder if I should check with US Airways...anyone have any experience with them? Are they kind enough to waive baggage fees?



Mom2Miracles said:


> Cross posting from my PTR...Does anyone know when Spring break in the US is? We were originally thinking end of April, beg. of May but i'm having a hard time trying to figure out possible dates - especially because we have to give 2 seperate weeks. I then thought about going the beg-mid April, before the Easter rush. Is Spring break over by then? What is the weather like? Is it warm enough in April for shorts/tees/swimming? Would the crowds be decent enough, I don't want it to be insanely busy like over the holidays? Seriously, how is picking dates THIS hard? lol.



I found this site and it may be helpful to you as far as crowd levels go...Hope it helps!
http://www.plan-a-magical-vacation.com/disney-crowd-level.html


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> They are actually all during the months of March and April.  Ours is April 4-8th.  Here is a great poll about this on the dis



That is a great poll...  I have been hoping that the spring breaks would be spread out a lot to lessen the crowd levels some....not that they won't be bad when we go, but I think they won't be as bad as they could if easter was earlier......  our break is the friday before easter and the mon after.  we are on a modified 4 day system because it's the only way our little pub school can stay open....we have 100 kids k-12... we are avoiding disney on the weekend hoping that will help.


----------



## kailatilear

More good news to post today!!! The MAW volunteers just called and they are doing Abby's send off party next Tuesday Feb.15 at 6pm.  She is able to invite 3 extra people.  They are doing a pizza party with a cake for her. I am so excited and can't wait to tell her tonight.  However, her choosing only 3 people is going to be torture for her


----------



## Corrine 1973

Before I start, let me begin by saying that these are my personal tips.  Things I have learned from going there.  I hope they will help you enjoy your trips, but don't feel you have to follow them.  They are just suggestions.

*10.  REMEMBER WHERE YOU PARK. *   Most of us will be driving cars that we don't know in a place we don't know, and walking out of SeaWorld at one in the afternoon is not the time to relize that you forgot where you parked.  I talk from experience.  The parks have sign posts to help you find your car so memorize it, write it down, take a picture, what ever you need to do to remember where you parked.  It might not hurt to take a picture of the back end of your car as well.  It will show you the color, make, and license plate of the car.

*9.  GET CHECKED LUGGAGE PRICES.*  This might seem silly, but it is a good idea to double check the prices a week or two before your trip.  You don't want to be surprised when an airline increases their prices.  Don't assume that the money MaW alots for checked luggage is the amount you will pay.  Our airline went up $5 a bag when went.  We were able to take care of it, but if your budget is real tight, this might be a problem.

*8.  DRINK PLENTY OF WATER.*  Let's face it, you are running around having the time of your life, who has the time to drink water.  You do.  Counter services provide free ice water, that right FREE, so use it.  Keep it on hand.  Sip on it all day and when your cup is empty get some more.  It is much easier to prevent heat related illness than to beat it back once it has begun.  

*7.  EAT AT GKTW.*  Why not, it's FREE.  Go ahead and indulge in that dole whip (a must), mickey shaped ice cream, and eat a meal a day at the parks (either sit down or quick service), but eat the rest of your meals at GKTW.  It will save you alot of money to spend on souviners.

*6.  BRING FOLD UP DUFFLE FOR SOUVINERS.*   You think I am joking, far from it.  After the souviners you buy and all the things given to you by GKTW you will need it.  On the day we arrived and everyday we returned from the parks there were gifts waiting for us on the table.  That is not to mention the stuffed animal the kids recieved during check in, the pillows they made, and the gifts they chose for the Christmas Party.  Trust me you'll need it.

*5.  YOU HAVE A "GREEN LIGHT" GAC, USE IT. * Don't feel ashamed to ask a CM where to go when you get to a ride, and if they are not sure ask for a supervisor.  In most cases it will get you in faster through wheelchair entrance or FP lane.  We only had problems at The Haunted Mansion.  Plus GKTW will tell you during orientation that this will not work for characters.  We found that this isn't the case and CM's told us to use it to go to the exits for Characters.  We also used the card (and the fact we were on a Wish trip) to get Liam picked for the Jedi Training.

*4.  USE WASHER/DRYER AT GKTW.*  Once again it is free and comes with soap and dryer sheets.  Pack less outfits (maybe cutting done on checked bags) and wash them.  It is also nice to be able to pack clean cloths for the return home.

*3.  GET A PHOTOPASS.*  It is worth it.  Try to buy it before hand and save some money.  Share it with other families who are going at the same time and split the cost.  (Remeber that the family he gets the CD will have the extra work of copying CDs for others and send them out.  While the other family will need to wait for the pics.)  This is a once in a life time trip and since you get to add cool graphics its alot of fun.-Informed that families are now given CD's but not sure of details.NOTE: This has changed for Wish Families - all families staying at GKTW now get a free photopass CD. You will have a code in your welcome pack that you can use. It will even pay for Shipping!


*2.  USE WALMART.*  It's on the corner before GKTW so use it.  Buy extra snacks for your room.  If you have a baby, buy baby food and diapers instead of packing them.  They also have a great selection of WDW tshirts.  They are just as good at a fraction of the price.

*1.  ENJOY YOU'RE WISH TRIP.  This will probably be your only wish trip.  There are things that you can only enjoy during this trip so take advantage of them.  Go to the GKTW parties such as: the Holiday party, the princess/pirate party, and the Candy Land party.  Also don't forget the Wish rooms at MK and EPCOT.*

Hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## brookerene

Corrine...one change... I believe they now give wish families a free photopass cd!  Thank you for the great tips.... I'll make sure to remember them...espeically the water and the extra duffle bag!


----------



## brookerene

kailatilear said:


> More good news to post today!!! The MAW volunteers just called and they are doing Abby's send off party next Tuesday Feb.15 at 6pm.  She is able to invite 3 extra people.  They are doing a pizza party with a cake for her. I am so excited and can't wait to tell her tonight.  However, her choosing only 3 people is going to be torture for her



WooHoo!  I bet it will be hard to choose only 3!  Take lots of photos! and I hope the time flies to get there and then stops for a while to enjoy!


----------



## kailatilear

brookerene said:


> WooHoo!  I bet it will be hard to choose only 3!  Take lots of photos! and I hope the time flies to get there and then stops for a while to enjoy!



I will be taking lots of pictues.  Thank you I hope time flies too and then slows or stops for us to enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Corrine 1973 said:


> *5.  YOU HAVE A "GREEN LIGHT" GAC, USE IT. * Don't feel ashamed to ask a CM where to go when you get to a ride, and if they are not sure ask for a supervisor.  In most cases it will get you in faster through wheelchair entrance or FP lane.  We only had problems at The Haunted Mansion.  Plus GKTW will tell you during orientation that this will not work for characters.  We found that this isn't the case and CM's told us to use it to go to the exits for Characters.  We also used the card (and the fact we were on a Wish trip) to get Liam picked for the Jedi Training.



We were told by our MAW folks that wish kids and wish families had priority at Character greetings.  

I am glad you got Liam picked for Jedi Training.  I really want Kade (wish kid) and his brother to get to do this.  I hope that Kade being in a wheelchair doesnt hinder him getting picked.  Although if they do get picked I will be balling my eyes out......My Boys.......JEDI'S!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Great list Corrine
I am going to add

#11 Take time to smell the roses. 
Your family has been on the run for xx amount of years going back and forth between doctors. Now is the time to slow down and enjoy your time together. Remember this is your child trip, not yours so let them set the pace.

#12 Take time to enjoy GKTW 
You may never get another chance to really enjoy it again. Yes you can go back to visit but it will not be the same as staying there. Play in the playground. Play a round of golf. Swim in the pool. Read the stones as you walk over them, each one is special.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

You all have really posted some awesome tips...Thank you so much for taking the time to inform us! This is such a wonderful board.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> We were told by our MAW folks that wish kids and wish families had priority at Character greetings.
> 
> I am glad you got Liam picked for Jedi Training.  I really want Kade (wish kid) and his brother to get to do this.  I hope that Kade being in a wheelchair doesnt hinder him getting picked.  Although if they do get picked I will be balling my eyes out......My Boys.......JEDI'S!!



You just go up to the CM and show them the button and your next in line.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tinytreasures said:


> Great list Corrine
> I am going to add
> 
> #11 Take time to smell the roses.
> Your family has been on the run for xx amount of years going back and forth between doctors. Now is the time to slow down and enjoy your time together. Remember this is your child trip, not yours so let them set the pace.
> 
> #12 Take time to enjoy GKTW
> You may never get another chance to really enjoy it again. Yes you can go back to visit but it will not be the same as staying there. Play in the playground. Play a round of golf. Swim in the pool. Read the stones as you walk over them, each one is special.



100% agree on these.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> Cross posting from my PTR...Does anyone know when Spring break in the US is? We were originally thinking end of April, beg. of May but i'm having a hard time trying to figure out possible dates - especially because we have to give 2 seperate weeks. I then thought about going the beg-mid April, before the Easter rush. Is Spring break over by then? What is the weather like? Is it warm enough in April for shorts/tees/swimming? Would the crowds be decent enough, I don't want it to be insanely busy like over the holidays? Seriously, how is picking dates THIS hard? lol.



Steven and Kylee are from March 21st-April 4th
Korissa and Kyra from March 21st-25th

I looked on that poll and we are going on the 2nd busy Spring Break


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Corrine 1973 said:


> Before I start, let me begin by saying that these are my personal tips.  Things I have learned from going there.  I hope they will help you enjoy your trips, but don't feel you have to follow them.  They just suggestions.
> 
> *10.  REMEMBER WHERE YOU PARK. *   Most of us will be driving cars that we don't know in a place we don't know, and walking out of SeaWorld at one in the afternoon is not the time to relize that you forgot where you parked.  I talk from experience.  The parks have sign posts to help you find your car so memorize it, write it down, take a picture, what ever you need to do to remember where you parked.  It might not hurt to take a picture of the back end of your car as well.  It will show you the color, make, and license plate of the car.
> 
> *9.  GET CHECKED LUGGAGE PRICES.*  This might seem silly, but it is a good idea to double check the prices a week or two before your trip.  You don't want to be surprised when an airline increases their prices.  Don't assume that the money MaW alots for checked luggage is the amount you will pay.  Our airline went up $5 a bag when went.  We were able to take care of it, but if your budget is real tight, this might be a problem.
> 
> *8.  DRINK PLENTY OF WATER.*  Let's face it, you are running around having the time of your life, who has the time to drink water.  You do.  Counter services provide free ice water, that right FREE, so use it.  Keep it on hand.  Sip on it all day and when your cup is empty get some more.  It is much easier to prevent heat related illness that to beat it back once it has begun.
> 
> *7.  EAT AT GKTW.*  Why not, it's FREE.  Go ahead and indulge in that dole whip(a must), mickey shaped ice cream, and eat a meal a day at the parks (either sit down or quick service), but eat the rest of your meal at GKTW.  It will save you alot of money to spend on souviners.
> 
> *6.  BRING FOLD UP DUFFLE FOR SOUVINERS.*   You think I am joking, far from it.  After the souviners you buy and all the things given to you by GKTW you will need it.  On the day we arrived and everyday we returned from the parks there were gifts waiting for us on the table.  That is not to mention the stuffed animal the kids recieved during check in, the pillows they made, and the gifts they chose for the Christmas Party.  Trust me you'll need it.
> 
> *5.  YOU HAVE A "GREEN LIGHT" GAC, USE IT. * Don't feel ashamed to ask a CM where to go when you get to a ride, and if they are not sure ask for a supervisor.  In most cases it will get you in faster through wheelchair entrance or FP lane.  We only had problems at The Haunted Mansion.  Plus GKTW will tell you during orientation that this will not work for characters.  We found that this isn't the case and CM's told us to use it to go to the exits for Characters.  We also used the card (and the fact we were on a Wish trip) to get Liam picked for the Jedi Training.
> 
> *4.  USE WASHER/DRYER AT GKTW.*  Once again it is free and comes with soap and dryer sheets.  Pack less outfits (maybe cutting done on checked bags) and wash them.  It is also nice to be able to pack clean cloths for return home.
> 
> *3.  GET A PHOTOPASS.*  It is worth it.  Try to buy it before hand and save some money.  Share it with other families who are going at the same time and split the cost.  (Remeber that the family he gets the CD will have the extra work of copying CDs for others and send them out.  While the other family will need to wait for the pics.)  This is a once in a life time trip and since you get to add cool graphics its alot of fun.-Informed that families are now given CD's but not sure of details.
> 
> *2.  USE WALMART.*  It's on the corner before GKTW so use it.  Buy extra snacks for your room.  If you have a baby, buy baby food and diapers instead of packing them.  They also have a great selection of WDW tshirts.  They are just as good at a fraction of the price.
> 
> *1.  ENJOY YOU'RE WISH TRIP.  This will probably be your only wish trip.  There are things that you can only enjoy during this trip so take advantage of them.  Go to the GKTW parties such as: the Holiday party, the princess/pirate party, and the Candy Land party.  Also don't forget the Wish rooms rooms at MK and EPCOT.*
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful time.



Thank you for taking the time to write all this out.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!




Delta will not waive the fees. I emailed and called Carry on it is.


----------



## Ciara's Wish Trip

Has anyone been to Gatorland? Worth going to?


----------



## 4monkeys

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!



Glad. To see it worked out for you. I saw this and figured I didn't need to send the email. Just now getting to reply to this (I saw this yesterday)


----------



## 4monkeys

4monkeys said:


> Glad. To see it worked out for you. I saw this and figured I didn't need to send the email. Just now getting to reply to this (I saw this yesterday)





Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> Has anyone been to Gatorland? Worth going to?



We didn't go there, but went to one in Alabama and the kids really enjoyed it. Not sure if that helps any


----------



## maroo

Corrine 1973 said:


> Before I start, let me begin by saying that these are my personal tips.  Things I have learned from going there.  I hope they will help you enjoy your trips, but don't feel you have to follow them.  They just suggestions.
> 
> *10.  REMEMBER WHERE YOU PARK. *   Most of us will be driving cars that we don't know in a place we don't know, and walking out of SeaWorld at one in the afternoon is not the time to relize that you forgot where you parked.  I talk from experience.  The parks have sign posts to help you find your car so memorize it, write it down, take a picture, what ever you need to do to remember where you parked.  It might not hurt to take a picture of the back end of your car as well.  It will show you the color, make, and license plate of the car.
> 
> *9.  GET CHECKED LUGGAGE PRICES.*  This might seem silly, but it is a good idea to double check the prices a week or two before your trip.  You don't want to be surprised when an airline increases their prices.  Don't assume that the money MaW alots for checked luggage is the amount you will pay.  Our airline went up $5 a bag when went.  We were able to take care of it, but if your budget is real tight, this might be a problem.
> 
> *8.  DRINK PLENTY OF WATER.*  Let's face it, you are running around having the time of your life, who has the time to drink water.  You do.  Counter services provide free ice water, that right FREE, so use it.  Keep it on hand.  Sip on it all day and when your cup is empty get some more.  It is much easier to prevent heat related illness that to beat it back once it has begun.
> 
> *7.  EAT AT GKTW.*  Why not, it's FREE.  Go ahead and indulge in that dole whip(a must), mickey shaped ice cream, and eat a meal a day at the parks (either sit down or quick service), but eat the rest of your meal at GKTW.  It will save you alot of money to spend on souviners.
> 
> *6.  BRING FOLD UP DUFFLE FOR SOUVINERS.*   You think I am joking, far from it.  After the souviners you buy and all the things given to you by GKTW you will need it.  On the day we arrived and everyday we returned from the parks there were gifts waiting for us on the table.  That is not to mention the stuffed animal the kids recieved during check in, the pillows they made, and the gifts they chose for the Christmas Party.  Trust me you'll need it.
> 
> *5.  YOU HAVE A "GREEN LIGHT" GAC, USE IT. * Don't feel ashamed to ask a CM where to go when you get to a ride, and if they are not sure ask for a supervisor.  In most cases it will get you in faster through wheelchair entrance or FP lane.  We only had problems at The Haunted Mansion.  Plus GKTW will tell you during orientation that this will not work for characters.  We found that this isn't the case and CM's told us to use it to go to the exits for Characters.  We also used the card (and the fact we were on a Wish trip) to get Liam picked for the Jedi Training.
> 
> *4.  USE WASHER/DRYER AT GKTW.*  Once again it is free and comes with soap and dryer sheets.  Pack less outfits (maybe cutting done on checked bags) and wash them.  It is also nice to be able to pack clean cloths for return home.
> 
> *3.  GET A PHOTOPASS.*  It is worth it.  Try to buy it before hand and save some money.  Share it with other families who are going at the same time and split the cost.  (Remeber that the family he gets the CD will have the extra work of copying CDs for others and send them out.  While the other family will need to wait for the pics.)  This is a once in a life time trip and since you get to add cool graphics its alot of fun.-Informed that families are now given CD's but not sure of details. - NOTE:  This has changed for Wish Families - all families staying at GKTW now get a free photopass CD.  You will have a code in your welcome pack that you can use.  It will even pay for Shipping!
> 
> *2.  USE WALMART.*  It's on the corner before GKTW so use it.  Buy extra snacks for your room.  If you have a baby, buy baby food and diapers instead of packing them.  They also have a great selection of WDW tshirts.  They are just as good at a fraction of the price.
> 
> *1.  ENJOY YOU'RE WISH TRIP.  This will probably be your only wish trip.  There are things that you can only enjoy during this trip so take advantage of them.  Go to the GKTW parties such as: the Holiday party, the princess/pirate party, and the Candy Land party.  Also don't forget the Wish rooms rooms at MK and EPCOT.*
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful time.





tinytreasures said:


> Great list Corrine
> I am going to add
> 
> #11 Take time to smell the roses.
> Your family has been on the run for xx amount of years going back and forth between doctors. Now is the time to slow down and enjoy your time together. Remember this is your child trip, not yours so let them set the pace.
> 
> #12 Take time to enjoy GKTW
> You may never get another chance to really enjoy it again. Yes you can go back to visit but it will not be the same as staying there. Play in the playground. Play a round of golf. Swim in the pool. Read the stones as you walk over them, each one is special.



These are great!!!  Keep adding to them!  I will link these in the 2nd post!


----------



## HeatherSP

You guys are so full of great advice. I really appreciate all of the tips I have read here. 
We will be bringing a lot of medication on our trip. Our Make A Wish volunteer told us that we should bring it all on the plane as carry on even if we won't need it during the flight. I am concerned because one of my children takes growth hormone therapy shots every night. I know that you are not allowed to bring needles on the plane. What do you suggest I do? Also we have to refridgerate some of the medications. Normally we would just pack it with some icepacks. Would this be ok? No one in our family has ever flown before so I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

You are allowed to bring syringes on aircraft.  I average about five air roundtrips a year an am diabetic and have both syringes and pen needles and have never had any problem.  I have a "medical backpack" which carries my CPAP, Blood Pressure Meter, Blood Sugar tester, all my pills and liquid medications.  And the liquids are in a Frio Cold PAck to keep them at cooler temeratures.  And since it is all medical in the pack it does not count against any luggage limitations.

Additionally, I would suggest going to www.coolerconcept.com and looking at the Frio Cold Packs. There are several people in this forum, myself included, who use them.

These are gel packs that are water activated. They will keep the internal temperature at insulin-safe levels for over 40 hours. As the water evaporates you can just soak it in water for a few minutes to reactivate it. They come in various sizes.

For example, I have a "double wallet". Depending on what I am doing it will hold my Byetta pen as well as either a syringe with insulin in it or two insulin vials. And I have never had any problems with TSA over it.


----------



## CeraMomof3

HI!

My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).

Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.

I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!

I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!


----------



## kailatilear

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!




  So glad you little one is getting her wish.  You will learn so much on these boards.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Hi Sarah,
Welcome to the DIS!  I'm sure you are all excited about the upcoming wish trip!!  Be prepared, because there are going to be surprises...and I think that when it's all over, you just may say you actually love surprises!  Try to go with the flow and let things happen a bit, and the trip will be really magical.  There's lots of great advice and information here on the DIS, so make sure to read read read, and ask all the questions you want.

We went on a wish trip last May.  My DD Catherine has had open heart surgery twice, has a shunt for hydrocephalus, among several other things.  I look forward to hearing more about your family, and I hope you'll start a pre-trip report and let us in on some of your plans!


----------



## CeraMomof3

I don't know what a prewish report is! And we don't actually HAVE any plans yet. I don't know where to start. Our trip was months away and then less than a month away before I could blink!

I was only at disney once, when i was 7. I remember NOTHING.


----------



## CeraMomof3

I don't know what a prewish report is! And we don't actually HAVE any plans yet. I don't know where to start. Our trip was months away and then less than a month away before I could blink!

I was only at disney once, when i was 7. I remember NOTHING.


----------



## Corrine 1973

maroo said:


> These are great!!!  Keep adding to them!  I will link these in the 2nd post!


I'm glad you liked it.  I was just hoping the list would help people have a good time.  I think linking it to the 2nd post is a great idea.  I am also glad that Wish families now get the CD.  Not everyone is as lucky as our family to have you around.



HeatherSP said:


> We will be bringing a lot of medication on our trip. Our Make A Wish volunteer told us that we should bring it all on the plane as carry on even if we won't need it during the flight. I am concerned because one of my children takes growth hormone therapy shots every night. I know that you are not allowed to bring needles on the plane. What do you suggest I do? Also we have to refridgerate some of the medications. Normally we would just pack it with some icepacks. Would this be ok? No one in our family has ever flown before so I have no clue what I'm doing.


Liam also has a medication that needs to be refidgerated.  He gets his medication shipped to our house from the CF Pharmacy in Florida and it comes with three special ice packs to keep it cold.  We just frooze those in the freezer and put it in with his medication right before we left the house. We had no problem at the air line with it.  I actually just got three more in the mail today with his meds.  If you would like me to send a couple to you PM me.


----------



## visitingapril09

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!



Yeah, Sarah, so glad you made it here. This is be far the best place to get lots of info! I had no idea you were going on a Wish trip.......and so soon!!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

Sarah, no questions are stupid. Why don't you start by asking a few of the questions that are at the forefront and many people will be pleased to answer them for you.


----------



## brookerene

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!



WELCOME!  This is a great place to help you out on your trip...  Pre tip report info can be found on post #2 of this thread!  This is a great way to introduce yourself, record memories and share questions and answers!  I hope you give it a shot!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Ok question for everyone.  

I keep getting told by friends that we should be able to get "through" Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios 1/2 day each.  Is this accurate?  I know that is porbably with kids that dont have mobility issues like Kade.  With that being said though, those families also didn't have the Magic button either.  

We are trying to squeeze everything in and my wife (mitomommo) REALLY wants to goto DTD.  And we all know what mom wants mom gets.

Comments??


----------



## MitoDadMO

I posted our Plan so far on the prt.  let me know what you think.


----------



## CeraMomof3

visitingapril09 said:


> Yeah, Sarah, so glad you made it here. This is be far the best place to get lots of info! I had no idea you were going on a Wish trip.......and so soon!!!!



We are ! Mila was nominated by a friend of the family and approved right away! Couldn't have been better timing... there is suspicion that M might have developed hydrocephalus as a result of her last surgery


----------



## tinytreasures

CeraMomof3 said:


> I don't know what a prewish report is! And we don't actually HAVE any plans yet. I don't know where to start. Our trip was months away and then less than a month away before I could blink!
> 
> I was only at disney once, when i was 7. I remember NOTHING.



Welcome to our group
on the first page of this thread you will find links to pretrip and post trip reports just click and read
it will help answer a lot of your questions when you see what other wish children have done.
Ask any questions you may have here or if you start your own pretrip thread on there is fine too


----------



## Glo's wish

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!



I'm so glad they are waiving them for you!!!   I wasn't as lucky. Maybe I emailed the wrong person? I got a response today saying they DO NOT waive baggage fees for Make-A-Wish families.    I really hope the expense check is enough to cover this too....


----------



## that's nice

MitoDadMO said:


> Ok question for everyone.
> 
> I keep getting told by friends that we should be able to get "through" Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios 1/2 day each.  Is this accurate?  I know that is porbably with kids that dont have mobility issues like Kade.  With that being said though, those families also didn't have the Magic button either.
> 
> We are trying to squeeze everything in and my wife (mitomommo) REALLY wants to goto DTD.  And we all know what mom wants mom gets.
> 
> Comments??


Yes, it is possible to get through both in one day, IF, you have a plan. I would suggest going to AK first thing in the A.M. Go on the safari first since the animals are usually more active then. You need to figure out which show appeals more to your family- Nemo or Lion King. I don't think it is possible to do both shows in a 1/2 day.

In DHS, again, you need to have a plan. Keep in mind that if the kids want to see characters, some stop coming out at 5. Make sure you check the show guide when you walk into the park so you don't miss something you want to do. There are a few shows in DHS that young kids probably wouldn't like so you can skip those.

I don't care if you have all day in both parks you CAN'T see everything in 1 day. Hit the major attractions and make sure to take a few minutes to relax too.


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> I don't care if you have all day in both parks you CAN'T see everything in 1 day. Hit the major attractions and make sure to take a few minutes to relax too.


 *I agree with Tim on ALL points. FOTLK has an interactive component for the children, if that helps you make a choice...some will be picked to join in the dance at the end. 
I KNOW Wish families will be picked, I am certain!  Have Fun!!!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Glo's wish said:


> I'm so glad they are waiving them for you!!!   I wasn't as lucky. Maybe I emailed the wrong person? I got a response today saying they DO NOT waive baggage fees for Make-A-Wish families.    I really hope the expense check is enough to cover this too....



*Maybe you could ask again, I know others asked twice.*


----------



## blessedmom4

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!



* Sarah Another Heart Mom here.  You are in the right place to have your questions answered. If you want to start a Pretrip report you simply start a thread (new post) and tell as much about your family as you would like to share. I love to read about all of the families journeys, so I would be happy if you have time to do that. If not, you may still ask any and all questions right here. There are some very knowledgeable folks who have had incredible trips to help you! Glad you are here! *


----------



## kailatilear

Glo's wish said:


> I'm so glad they are waiving them for you!!!   I wasn't as lucky. Maybe I emailed the wrong person? I got a response today saying they DO NOT waive baggage fees for Make-A-Wish families.    I really hope the expense check is enough to cover this too....



The first time I emailed baggage and this is the same response I got.  This time I emailed fees/fares and I got them waived.  Good luck


----------



## 4monkeys

kailatilear said:


> The first time I emailed baggage and this is the same response I got.  This time I emailed fees/fares and I got them waived.  Good luck



When I emailed I just sent to the customer servce one...I also asked about the medical bag, maybe that's why.

I wish all the airlines waived the fees. At least our chapter makes sure to include those fees in the expense check.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

We haven't received our packet yet from MAW/GKTW. But I was wondering...has anyone here ever had to deal with US Airways before with MAW? Do you know if they are known for waiving baggage fees? I would like to email them, but would rather have more information available (all of my flight information, etc). Just trying to figure out what to expect...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CeraMomof3

Alison, thanks for letting me know about this board! I'm so excited - so much great information.

Mila has a princess makeover the day after we get in, at 10:00. We don't get in till 6:30 at night - how long does it take from the airport to the hotel? Any chance that we'll make the orientation that night? What happens if we don't make orientation?

What do people bring on the trip? Thank goodness walmart is close - I won't bring sunscreen or anything like that... And I don't think Shayla will be in diapers then....

I've seen so many beautiful Disney outfits ( and lots from YOU, Alison! )... Where do I buy Disney fabric to make such awesome outfits????????/


----------



## Mom2mitokids

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!



Hi Sarah,
 It's Kris from P2P. We are just going to miss you So glad Mila is getting her wish.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Glo's wish said:


> I'm so glad they are waiving them for you!!!   I wasn't as lucky. Maybe I emailed the wrong person? I got a response today saying they DO NOT waive baggage fees for Make-A-Wish families.    I really hope the expense check is enough to cover this too....



What airline are you taking?


----------



## Glo's wish

Mom2mitokids said:


> What airline are you taking?


Hi Kris.  We are flying Airtran.


----------



## jwallaceent

kailatilear said:


> Just had to tell everyone.  AirTran waived our baggage fees!!!!! I took a chance and emailed them again yesterday and I received the email today that they will waive them.
> 
> Thank you 4monkeys for your help!!!!!



May I ask what response they gave you? I emailed them this morning and they sent an email back stating our bags can be checked at the gate free of charge and stated that the overhead compartments can be used too. I am not 100% sure what they are saying as I have never flown before! YIKES!!! So any information would be appreciated! Thanks for the information!


----------



## 4monkeys

We flew Airtran in December for Allison's wish trip. They do in fact waive the checked luggage fees. (Not the fees if they are overweight though)  Carry-ons are always free I think?!?! 

Since there are a few asking about this I am posting the reply I received from Airtran prior to our trip.
Dear Ms. Taylor,



Thank you for taking the time to write with your inquiry. The Transportation Security Administration does make allowances for medically necessary items.  AirTran Airways recommends any medically necessary items never be checked, rather, medication should always remain with the passenger in carry-on luggage.  



For information regarding travel with medication and supplements, please follow this link to the TSA website:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/index.shtm



With regard to baggage fees, the normal baggage fees are waived for families traveling on a Make-A-Wish trip.  



If I have failed to address all of your concerns, please contact me directly in a reply to this message.  We thank you for including AirTran Airways in your travels and we wish you a very pleasant flight



Sincerely,
Pam Austin
Corporate Complaint Resolution Officer 
AirTran Airways

Hope this helps some of you out. At least maybe where to email so that you can get the same response!?!?

Good luck and happy Wish Tripping!!


----------



## brookerene

CeraMomof3 said:


> Alison, thanks for letting me know about this board! I'm so excited - so much great information.
> 
> Mila has a princess makeover the day after we get in, at 10:00. We don't get in till 6:30 at night - how long does it take from the airport to the hotel? Any chance that we'll make the orientation that night? What happens if we don't make orientation?
> 
> What do people bring on the trip? Thank goodness walmart is close - I won't bring sunscreen or anything like that... And I don't think Shayla will be in diapers then....
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful Disney outfits ( and lots from YOU, Alison! )... Where do I buy Disney fabric to make such awesome outfits????????/



In regards to orientation, that is where you get your tickets...so if your BBB appointment is at the castle you need to have your tickets....hence orientation....and due to your timing you'll probably have to do orientation in the morning.....which will be pulling it pretty close!  You may want to talk to your wish granters about getting it a little later if possible.
From what I have read here...it takes about a half hour to get to GKTW from the airport....and there are toll booths in between! So take lots of quarters.

In regards to  Disney fabrics, a lot of the clothes shown here are from the Big Givers so you could ask one of them... they have a BIG GIVE thing in their signatures....  but any mainstream fabric store like JoAnn's should have it...


----------



## CeraMomof3

brookerene said:


> In regards to orientation, that is where you get your tickets...so if your BBB appointment is at the castle you need to have your tickets....hence orientation....and due to your timing you'll probably have to do orientation in the morning.....which will be pulling it pretty close!  You may want to talk to your wish granters about getting it a little later if possible.
> From what I have read here...it takes about a half hour to get to GKTW from the airport....and there are toll booths in between! So take lots of quarters.
> 
> In regards to  Disney fabrics, a lot of the clothes shown here are from the Big Givers so you could ask one of them... they have a BIG GIVE thing in their signatures....  but any mainstream fabric store like JoAnn's should have it...



We don't have Joann's here in Canada! 

I didn't book BBB - that was done by our wish Organization  I'm REALLY excited for Mila - for those of you who have done it, how long does it take? Any suggestions for what to do with the baby & 6 year old while she's having it done?


----------



## Glo's wish

I tried re-emailing Airtran about baggage fees. Please wish me luck on getting them waived! 
  I'm feeling very unsettled this morning. I haven't heard back on Glo's blood work so I called the office. The nurse that usually lets me know how the results look said that Dr D is in meetings right now but would call me back.
She wouldn't tell me anything more.... I know this is all in God's
hands and nothing they say is news to him. I also know I shouldn't
worry, but knowing these things isn't helping right now.
  Hopefully I will have good news to report later....


----------



## visitingapril09

Sarah, do you have Fabricland there? They have recently started carrying a larger supply of disney fabrics and the prices, on sale which they usually are, are not bad at all.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Glo's wish said:


> Hi Kris.  We are flying Airtran.



I heard that they do. We are taking Delta and they don't. We will do carry ons as the last time we had to pay $200 out of our pockets and baggage fees are up from 2 years ago.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

CeraMomof3 said:


> Alison, thanks for letting me know about this board! I'm so excited - so much great information.
> 
> Mila has a princess makeover the day after we get in, at 10:00. We don't get in till 6:30 at night - how long does it take from the airport to the hotel? Any chance that we'll make the orientation that night? What happens if we don't make orientation?
> 
> What do people bring on the trip? Thank goodness walmart is close - I won't bring sunscreen or anything like that... And I don't think Shayla will be in diapers then....
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful Disney outfits ( and lots from YOU, Alison! )... Where do I buy Disney fabric to make such awesome outfits????????/



Hi Sarah,
  I'm not sure you can make it to the 7:30pm orientation. We are getting in at 6:06pm and I'm not counting on making it. It's going to take at least a hour to get out of the airport(time you do the rental car) and then another 30 min to get to GKTW. The next orientation is at 9am, but it's usually a 40 min meeting. Can you call your MAW and see if they have a tad later appt?


----------



## CeraMomof3

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Can you call your MAW and see if they have a tad later appt?



They don't  Oh well. Either we'll work something out, or not. I have a feeling GKTW will be willing to help us? I stayed up all night reading all 47+ pages of this thread and it does seem like someone else didn't make orientation until later!

Mila is so excited. I'm thinking of making the kids a Disney countdown. We have one for birthdays, etc. 

SO EXCITING!

I sew semi-professionally, so I will be on the lookout for disney fabrics. A few matching Disney dresses will go a long way in this house. Mila ONLY wears dresses these days!


----------



## Ciara's Wish Trip

Just spent most of my morning reading many, many TR'S and cried through most of them. I am now wondering how I am going to make it through DD's wish trip....


----------



## HeatherSP

Cheshire Figment said:


> You are allowed to bring syringes on aircraft.  I average about five air roundtrips a year an am diabetic and have both syringes and pen needles and have never had any problem.  I have a "medical backpack" which carries my CPAP, Blood Pressure Meter, Blood Sugar tester, all my pills and liquid medications.  And the liquids are in a Frio Cold PAck to keep them at cooler temeratures.  And since it is all medical in the pack it does not count against any luggage limitations.
> 
> Additionally, I would suggest going to www.coolerconcept.com and looking at the Frio Cold Packs. There are several people in this forum, myself included, who use them.
> 
> These are gel packs that are water activated. They will keep the internal temperature at insulin-safe levels for over 40 hours. As the water evaporates you can just soak it in water for a few minutes to reactivate it. They come in various sizes.
> 
> For example, I have a "double wallet". Depending on what I am doing it will hold my Byetta pen as well as either a syringe with insulin in it or two insulin vials. And I have never had any problems with TSA over it.



Thanks for the help! The frio cold packs sound great. I'm going to show those to hubby and see what he thinks 



Liam also has a medication that needs to be refidgerated.  He gets his medication shipped to our house from the CF Pharmacy in Florida and it comes with three special ice packs to keep it cold.  We just frooze those in the freezer and put it in with his medication right before we left the house. We had no problem at the air line with it.  I actually just got three more in the mail today with his meds.  If you would like me to send a couple to you PM me.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I have a little carry case and some ice packs. I think they will work since it is a short flight. I really appreciate your offer to send me some though. That is very sweet of you.


----------



## jwallaceent

I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).

So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair! 

Any other suggestions we should maybe try? I am defintley going to take her to the Nemo show and my older kids want to see the Monsters INC Laugh in. I am thinking maybe at this point do the parks and GKTW and that should be busy enough. We will probably take her to eat out at the Jap. Steakhouse as my older kids absolutly love it and she had never experienced that! Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

jwallaceent said:


> I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).
> 
> So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair!
> 
> Any other suggestions we should maybe try? I am defintley going to take her to the Nemo show and my older kids want to see the Monsters INC Laugh in. I am thinking maybe at this point do the parks and GKTW and that should be busy enough. We will probably take her to eat out at the Jap. Steakhouse as my older kids absolutly love it and she had never experienced that! Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!



That makes me sad that she isn't getting anything extra. I mean, I know that they get a lot through MAW and GKTW, but just because she didn't say at her interview, why should that mean she doesn't get anything now. I don't know how it all works though, so who knows.

Is your daughter into Princesses? My daughter will be 5 in June, and we are doing BBB. She will go nuts, but she also LOVES Princesses. You can make it as expensive as you want (or can afford), so really you can do the most inexpensive package and she will still have so much fun. As for Character meals, it really depends on what you are looking for. I know we will probably do two of them though, one that is more princess focused and chef Mickeys (as long as we can get reservations, mind you), otherwise we will just enjoy what GKTW has to offer and everything else that the parks have. I think regardless of what you chose to do or not do, it will be incredible.


----------



## LindaBabe

jwallaceent said:


> I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).
> 
> So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair!



I would skip the BBB - because the hairdo  is such a big part of the experience.    They do do some sort of little makeover thing at GKTW - not as elaborate - but it is FREE.  

Charactor meals - kids don't eat much, usually - they so anxious to see the characters   You have the "magic button", so if it was me - i'd go to the meet and greet places - the cast members will treat her like the princess she is.

Highly recommend the Lion King show at AK, also.  Much more opportunity for interaction with the cast than at Nemo.


----------



## twinmum

MitoDadMO said:


> We were told by our MAW folks that wish kids and wish families had priority at Character greetings.
> 
> I am glad you got Liam picked for Jedi Training.  I really want Kade (wish kid) and his brother to get to do this.  I hope that Kade being in a wheelchair doesnt hinder him getting picked.  Although if they do get picked I will be balling my eyes out......My Boys.......JEDI'S!!



Hello!  Not sure if anyone else replied to this as I am not caught up.  Yes, this was a highlight of our son's Wish Trip back in Nov 2008.  And no, the wheelchair wasn't a problem...in fact, it might have helped (so did his "Jedi on Wheels" sign!)

But...newsflash...I thought I remembered seeing something about this.  WDW has changed the way young jedi are selected for this.  There's no "random" selection anymore, you can sign up, and know with confidence that your child will be part of the session!  Whew, parental relief!  And, I suspect that as a Wish Family, your group might get to select when in the day you want to come back.  I googled and found this link:
http://www.everythingwdisneyworld.com/2010/12/trying-out-new-sign-up-process-at-jedi.html

Anyone have recent experience with this?

Have fun - the kids love it!


----------



## twinmum

CeraMomof3 said:


> We don't have Joann's here in Canada!
> 
> I didn't book BBB - that was done by our wish Organization  I'm REALLY excited for Mila - for those of you who have done it, how long does it take? Any suggestions for what to do with the baby & 6 year old while she's having it done?



WELCOME!!!

I can't help you with fabrics in Canada, but I always like to say a special hello to fellow Wish Trip families from Canada!!!  We're from the Toronto area.  Our son had his Wish Trip back in Nov 2008, but it's fun to come over here from time to time and see if we can help, read wodnerful Wish Trip stories etc.  It's especially fun when we have another WDW trip planned...which we do: just a couple of days at a WDW resort before our frist ever Disney Cruise (a 4 night), then over to Universal for 2 days of Harry Potter!

Everyone here will be happy to help out.  Just try to find time give us some info about your family and we'll see what we can do.

What part of Canada are you from?

Alison


----------



## CeraMomof3

We are from Edmonton!


----------



## kailatilear

Just wanted to say, there are BIG GIVE updates on my ptr.  Come check them out.

Also, tomorrow at 7:30 am we have to be at the hospital for Tilear's testing to see what his stomach issues are.  Please say a prayer for him that they find out why his stomach has been hurting him so much.


----------



## CeraMomof3

kailatilear said:


> Just wanted to say, there are BIG GIVE updates on my ptr.  Come check them out.
> 
> Also, tomorrow at 7:30 am we have to be at the hospital for Tilear's testing to see what his stomach issues are.  Please say a prayer for him that they find out why his stomach has been hurting him so much.



Your big give updates give me the shivers! What awesome people! Hope Tilear is feeling better soon! 

We have an emergency appointment with neuro tomorrow to rule out / confirm  hydrocephalus for Mila  This could be the end of our MAW trip - if she needs surgery, we won't make it to WDW. 

Has anyone shipped things BACK? How does it compare to baggage costs?


----------



## blessedmom4

CeraMomof3 said:


> Your big give updates give me the shivers! What awesome people! Hope Tilear is feeling better soon!
> 
> We have an emergency appointment with neuro tomorrow to rule out / confirm  hydrocephalus for Mila  This could be the end of our MAW trip - if she needs surgery, we won't make it to WDW.
> 
> Has anyone shipped things BACK? How does it compare to baggage costs?



*I am so sorry to read this, I will be praying. We had to postpone our May trip due to medical problems. I hope that does NOT happen to you, because that will mean Mila is not well. *


----------



## blessedmom4

*Mila's Mom has started a PTR for her. Mila is going to meet MICKEY! MAW Let's all make her feel *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jwallaceent said:


> I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).
> 
> So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair!
> 
> Any other suggestions we should maybe try? I am defintley going to take her to the Nemo show and my older kids want to see the Monsters INC Laugh in. I am thinking maybe at this point do the parks and GKTW and that should be busy enough. We will probably take her to eat out at the Jap. Steakhouse as my older kids absolutly love it and she had never experienced that! Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!



How about this... http://www.seaworld.com/sitepage.aspx?PageID=947  We were going to do this. I have read on a couple TR that they didn't charge for doing this for MAW families. I have been calling but didn't get anywhere. Maybe you can have better luck. When we get there I'm just going to ask.


----------



## jwallaceent

LindaBabe said:


> I would skip the BBB - because the hairdo  is such a big part of the experience.    They do do some sort of little makeover thing at GKTW - not as elaborate - but it is FREE.
> 
> Charactor meals - kids don't eat much, usually - they so anxious to see the characters   You have the "magic button", so if it was me - i'd go to the meet and greet places - the cast members will treat her like the princess she is.
> 
> Highly recommend the Lion King show at AK, also.  Much more opportunity for interaction with the cast than at Nemo.



Thank you very much I will definetly add the Lion King show! What you said is exactly what I was thinking too! Thanks for the input...greatly appreciate it!


----------



## kailatilear

CeraMomof3 said:


> Your big give updates give me the shivers! What awesome people! Hope Tilear is feeling better soon!
> 
> We have an emergency appointment with neuro tomorrow to rule out / confirm  hydrocephalus for Mila  This could be the end of our MAW trip - if she needs surgery, we won't make it to WDW.
> 
> Has anyone shipped things BACK? How does it compare to baggage costs?



I will be praying for Mila and your family tomorrow.  I am hoping that it doesn't affect your MAW trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck and prayers to you all... Please keep us updated.


----------



## jwallaceent

Mom2Miracles said:


> That makes me sad that she isn't getting anything extra. I mean, I know that they get a lot through MAW and GKTW, but just because she didn't say at her interview, why should that mean she doesn't get anything now. I don't know how it all works though, so who knows.
> 
> Is your daughter into Princesses? My daughter will be 5 in June, and we are doing BBB. She will go nuts, but she also LOVES Princesses. You can make it as expensive as you want (or can afford), so really you can do the most inexpensive package and she will still have so much fun. As for Character meals, it really depends on what you are looking for. I know we will probably do two of them though, one that is more princess focused and chef Mickeys (as long as we can get reservations, mind you), otherwise we will just enjoy what GKTW has to offer and everything else that the parks have. I think regardless of what you chose to do or not do, it will be incredible.



Yes Kind of made me sad too, but I know whatever the week brings us will be magical and full of love and fun! Our family together for the whole week in Disney and Brooke at a point on her journey to enjoy this trip and go is a blessing all in it self! I am super excited and truly can not wait! 6 weeks is all we have! Thanks for the information...Brooke is just getting into the Princesses. Her birthday is February 27th and we are doing it Princess style! We are having a "Princess Ball" all little kids will come dressed in costume and I will attempt to try to turn my house into a ballroom!


----------



## jwallaceent

Mom2mitokids said:


> How about this... http://www.seaworld.com/sitepage.aspx?PageID=947  We were going to do this. I have read on a couple TR that they didn't charge for doing this for MAW families. I have been calling but didn't get anywhere. Maybe you can have better luck. When we get there I'm just going to ask.



Defeinetly will look into it. I have been told and sent pictures of other wish kids where Brooke will be able to feed and get close to the dolphins! She will absolutely love this! We will see the show too! SeaWorld I have been told is a half day park but I see it be a little longer on our trip 

Thanks for the info and chiming in! I appreciate it!!


----------



## jwallaceent

CeraMomof3 said:


> Your big give updates give me the shivers! What awesome people! Hope Tilear is feeling better soon!
> 
> We have an emergency appointment with neuro tomorrow to rule out / confirm  hydrocephalus for Mila  This could be the end of our MAW trip - if she needs surgery, we won't make it to WDW.
> 
> Has anyone shipped things BACK? How does it compare to baggage costs?



Keeping your sweet Mila in my prayers! Praying it will not end your MAW trip!


----------



## LindaBabe

CeraMomof3 said:


> Your big give updates give me the shivers! What awesome people! Hope Tilear is feeling better soon!
> 
> We have an emergency appointment with neuro tomorrow to rule out / confirm  hydrocephalus for Mila  This could be the end of our MAW trip - if she needs surgery, we won't make it to WDW.
> 
> Has anyone shipped things BACK? How does it compare to baggage costs?



My fingers will be crossed for Mila!  

There are  a couple post offices not far from  GKTW - one on vineland just beyond the Oceola parkway overpass on the left in a quick stop kind of store,  one in Celebration (Disney's town), and one near the end of hotel Blvd on Palm Parkway.  You can google map for exact locations.



kailatilear said:


> Just wanted to say, there are BIG GIVE updates on my ptr.  Come check them out.
> 
> Also, tomorrow at 7:30 am we have to be at the hospital for Tilear's testing to see what his stomach issues are.  Please say a prayer for him that they find out why his stomach has been hurting him so much.


 Fingers crossed for Tilear, too.


jwallaceent said:


> Defeinetly will look into it. I have been told and sent pictures of other wish kids where Brooke will be able to feed and get close to the dolphins! She will absolutely love this! We will see the show too! SeaWorld I have been told is a half day park but I see it be a little longer on our trip
> 
> Thanks for the info and chiming in! I appreciate it!!



It's a two day park for the slow moving old lady.  I think it will take you the whole day!


----------



## wishin' on a star

jwallaceent said:


> I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).
> 
> So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair!
> 
> Any other suggestions we should maybe try? I am defintley going to take her to the Nemo show and my older kids want to see the Monsters INC Laugh in. I am thinking maybe at this point do the parks and GKTW and that should be busy enough. We will probably take her to eat out at the Jap. Steakhouse as my older kids absolutly love it and she had never experienced that! Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!



We didn't have anything extra included in our trip either.  Catherine had asked to meet Sleeping Beauty, and they did arrange for a private meet and greet, but it didn't work out with the ADR's we had, so we didn't even go.  We met Sleeping Beauty and all of the princesses after BBB when we ate lunch at the castle.  Every chapter is different, but even though they didn't pay up front for us to do anything like BBB or a special ADR, our expense check covered all that we wanted to do.  

If you're not sure about BBB, than I wouldn't spend the money on it.  getting the hair done is a big part of it.  You can princess her up before you go to MK and she will probably never know what she missed.  My kids loved the character interaction.  I don't think we ever bypassed meeting one in the parks, and the character meals were a blast for us as well.


----------



## maroo

CeraMomof3 said:


> HI!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am mom to 3 : Robby ( 6 ), Mila ( almost 4, my wish child ), and Shayla ( almost 2 ).
> 
> Mila has had open heart surgery and two brain surgeries. Her MAW trip is March 3-10  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I'm NOT a surprise person. I hate surprises. Even Little Ones!
> 
> I feel very, VERY lost about our trip!



 to the DIS!  And to the Wish Trippers thread!! 

It looks like you jumped right in, which is awesome! 



CeraMomof3 said:


> I don't know what a prewish report is! And we don't actually HAVE any plans yet. I don't know where to start. Our trip was months away and then less than a month away before I could blink!
> 
> I was only at disney once, when i was 7. I remember NOTHING.




A pre-trip report can be detailed with lots of pictures...or it can be simple - totally up to you! 

You can find instructions on doing one on the 2nd post of this thread...it is on the 1st page of this thread but under all of the trip reports and pre-trip reports.  

Or you can certainly ask questions here! 



MitoDadMO said:


> Ok question for everyone.
> 
> I keep getting told by friends that we should be able to get "through" Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios 1/2 day each.  Is this accurate?  I know that is porbably with kids that dont have mobility issues like Kade.  With that being said though, those families also didn't have the Magic button either.
> 
> We are trying to squeeze everything in and my wife (mitomommo) REALLY wants to goto DTD.  And we all know what mom wants mom gets.
> 
> Comments??



I agree with most of what Tim said below...

But, I think you could do both Nemo and Lion King if you got to the park as soon at is opens and go straight to the Safari, then to Kali??...if you do those quick, then you should be able to get to the 10:30 Nemo Show, then ride EE and then go to the 12:00 Lion King.  

You will be rushing through the AK...but that will get the highlights.  But you will have to move fast.  You might be better taking it slower and then I would definitely just pick one to see.  And this gives no time for checking out the animals and such...and no character time.  

Totally agree with Tim that you have to have a plan for both parks. 

Check Steve Soares website for an up to date schedule of the shows right before you go...

But if you want to see several DHS shows, then you are going to need to get there pretty early...and you may want to try to hit the park on an EMH night, even if it may be a little more crowded so you can make sure you see everything.  



that's nice said:


> Yes, it is possible to get through both in one day, IF, you have a plan. I would suggest going to AK first thing in the A.M. Go on the safari first since the animals are usually more active then. You need to figure out which show appeals more to your family- Nemo or Lion King. I don't think it is possible to do both shows in a 1/2 day.
> 
> In DHS, again, you need to have a plan. Keep in mind that if the kids want to see characters, some stop coming out at 5. Make sure you check the show guide when you walk into the park so you don't miss something you want to do. There are a few shows in DHS that young kids probably wouldn't like so you can skip those.
> 
> *I don't care if you have all day in both parks you CAN'T see everything in 1 day. Hit the major attractions and make sure to take a few minutes to relax too.*



Very true!!




CeraMomof3 said:


> Alison, thanks for letting me know about this board! I'm so excited - so much great information.
> 
> Mila has a princess makeover the day after we get in, at 10:00. We don't get in till 6:30 at night - how long does it take from the airport to the hotel? Any chance that we'll make the orientation that night? What happens if we don't make orientation?
> 
> What do people bring on the trip? Thank goodness walmart is close - I won't bring sunscreen or anything like that... And I don't think Shayla will be in diapers then....
> 
> I've seen so many beautiful Disney outfits ( and lots from YOU, Alison! )... Where do I buy Disney fabric to make such awesome outfits????????/



I would ask them for a private orientation, if they are willing.  Because otherwise you won't make it by 10:00 to your appt...and frankly would be missing almost half a day of "good" park time since you are doing the MK.

You have a couple of options...one would be to go to the morning orientation and be ready to head out right after and just go late to the BBB appt.  I am SURE that they would take you late as a wish family.

Or...you could swap your days and make another BBB appointment.  When you call to make the appt, tell them you are a wish family needing to swap appt times and hopefully they can work with you on that...this is what we had to do because the time MAW set up didn't jive with the plans we had made.

I bet some places in Canada sell the Disney fabric...or can you order that stuff online?    It is a great thing that you sew!!!  



Ciara's Wish Trip said:


> Just spent most of my morning reading many, many TR'S and cried through most of them. I am now wondering how I am going to make it through DD's wish trip....





Lauren is not my child, but I still cried at points during her wish trip.  Good tears.  You will be surrounded with happiness...it will be fun!!



jwallaceent said:


> I have a question and would love your input...Brooke orignally asked to swim with the dolphins. I spoke to her MAW planner today to see what was going to be included in our trip. I was told nothing extra as in no to Bippity Boppity Boutique and no to the character dining. They said that none of that was mentioned during her interview(because she didnt know we were doing the Dinsey thing, she just wanted to swim with the dolphins).
> 
> So my question to you is she is 3...would you go with the BBB or the character dining experience...or neither and spend our money on something else. I know she will see characters all over the place and not so sure about the dressing up, poor thing hardly has any hair!
> 
> Any other suggestions we should maybe try? I am defintley going to take her to the Nemo show and my older kids want to see the Monsters INC Laugh in. I am thinking maybe at this point do the parks and GKTW and that should be busy enough. We will probably take her to eat out at the Jap. Steakhouse as my older kids absolutly love it and she had never experienced that! Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!



I am just a little confused...

Is she going to get to swim with dolphins?  Or are you guys planning to feed the dolphins at Sea World?

I know lots of kids wish for Disney and dolphins and most wish organizations just do one...either swim with dolphins or Disney.  A few wish org will do both, though...so I am just wondering which way you guys are going with your plans. 

As far as BBB vs Character Dining...

I might get her a princess dress before you guys go and instead of doing BBB go to the Barber Shop on Main Street.  I think they might take appointments now?  But they can pixie dust her hair and make her feel special like she did BBB...she may not really know the difference.    And it is MUCH cheaper.  

Then use the money saved to do Princess meal?  or other character meal?  I recommend Askursuers...or however you spell that restaurant at Epcot in Norway...great princess interaction and good food.  Unless she wants to eat in the castle...which is a cool experience, but not good food and less interaction with characters.  I also recommend 1900 Park Fare...lots of wish families have reported a great experience there!


----------



## jwallaceent

[/QUOTE]
I am just a little confused...

Is she going to get to swim with dolphins?  Or are you guys planning to feed the dolphins at Sea World?

I know lots of kids wish for Disney and dolphins and most wish organizations just do one...either swim with dolphins or Disney.  A few wish org will do both, though...so I am just wondering which way you guys are going with your plans. 

As far as BBB vs Character Dining...

I might get her a princess dress before you guys go and instead of doing BBB go to the Barber Shop on Main Street.  I think they might take appointments now?  But they can pixie dust her hair and make her feel special like she did BBB...she may not really know the difference.    And it is MUCH cheaper.  

Then use the money saved to do Princess meal?  or other character meal?  I recommend Askursuers...or however you spell that restaurant at Epcot in Norway...great princess interaction and good food.  Unless she wants to eat in the castle...which is a cool experience, but not good food and less interaction with characters.  I also recommend 1900 Park Fare...lots of wish families have reported a great experience there![/QUOTE]

No that is what she wished was to swim with the dolphins but was told she was too little so they did they Disney trip instead. =)

I am thinking to cross the BBB too...I think what you suggested is a great idea as she really don't have much hair poor thing...everytime she would grow a little they would have to shave and put in an IV! OUCH I know but the poor thing had such a rough time with IV plcaements! 

I think we will try to make reservations for one of the character meals...I know our MIL was wanting to do something special for her for her birthday maybe I will suggest this for her.

Thanks for information! I am working on our itinerary can't wait to finish and post for opinions!


----------



## jwallaceent

wishin' on a star said:


> We didn't have anything extra included in our trip either.  Catherine had asked to meet Sleeping Beauty, and they did arrange for a private meet and greet, but it didn't work out with the ADR's we had, so we didn't even go.  We met Sleeping Beauty and all of the princesses after BBB when we ate lunch at the castle.  Every chapter is different, but even though they didn't pay up front for us to do anything like BBB or a special ADR, our expense check covered all that we wanted to do.
> 
> If you're not sure about BBB, than I wouldn't spend the money on it.  getting the hair done is a big part of it.  You can princess her up before you go to MK and she will probably never know what she missed.  My kids loved the character interaction.  I don't think we ever bypassed meeting one in the parks, and the character meals were a blast for us as well.



Thanks I think I am going to cross the BBB and go with character meal. I am thinking she can get dolled up anytime....especially with a 14 year old sister who loves doing hair and make up


----------



## maroo

jwallaceent said:


> No that is what she wished was to swim with the dolphins but was told she was too little so they did they Disney trip instead. =)
> 
> I am thinking to cross the BBB too...I think what you suggested is a great idea as she really don't have much hair poor thing...everytime she would grow a little they would have to shave and put in an IV! OUCH I know but the poor thing had such a rough time with IV plcaements!
> 
> I think we will try to make reservations for one of the character meals...I know our MIL was wanting to do something special for her for her birthday maybe I will suggest this for her.
> 
> Thanks for information! I am working on our itinerary can't wait to finish and post for opinions!



awesome idea!    If you want to do something extra...ask them about doing a cake for her birthday.  It can be expensive...but they make really elaborate and good cakes for birthdays.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jwallaceent said:


> Defeinetly will look into it. I have been told and sent pictures of other wish kids where Brooke will be able to feed and get close to the dolphins! She will absolutely love this! We will see the show too! SeaWorld I have been told is a half day park but I see it be a little longer on our trip
> 
> Thanks for the info and chiming in! I appreciate it!!



For my kids...it's an all day park. They love Sea World. Partly because they are animal freaks. Yes..they get to feed the dolphins, but it's a quick thing( about 10-15min) and once the fish are gone..they don't want you...lol. The other one is a one on one thing.


----------



## Corrine 1973

jwallaceent said:


> Defeinetly will look into it. I have been told and sent pictures of other wish kids where Brooke will be able to feed and get close to the dolphins! She will absolutely love this! We will see the show too! SeaWorld I have been told is a half day park but I see it be a little longer on our trip
> 
> Thanks for the info and chiming in! I appreciate it!!



We did the dolphin feeding when we did SeaWorld and it was wonderful.  We let the employee know right away we were with MaW and they let us in first.  Another employee even came up with another tray of fish and started having the dolphins to tricks for us, such as flipping over so that we can rub it's belly.

We were also able to get free fish to feed the stingrays and the sharks.  Stingrays were fun because they were jumping out of the water to get to the food.





FYI:  One of the ways to get to the shamu show is over a long bridge.  Avoid if at all possible.  It has no shelter and with the water relecting the sun made it even hotter.  After walking it, we were all tierd and worn out.


----------



## jwallaceent

oh YAY!!! Getting more and more excited for her! Thanks for the information about the bridge to will add to my list of notes!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

That's a great picture.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

LOTS of BIG GIVE pics on my page!!! Come visit our PTR!! You are all such a wonderful group!!!! 

Thank you DisneyCP2002, CJBEAR & Piper!!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

LOTS of BIG GIVE pics on my page!!! Come visit our PTR!! You are all such a wonderful group!!!! 

Thank you DisneyCP2002, CJBEAR & Piper!!!!



(just realized it double posted...sorry--- it had an error message and I didn't think it posted- can you delete one?)


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Is there anywhere I can find a schedule of what happens each day/night at GKTW? I remember seeing it before, but i'm not sure where and I can't find it on the website.


----------



## jwallaceent

Mom2Miracles said:


> Is there anywhere I can find a schedule of what happens each day/night at GKTW? I remember seeing it before, but i'm not sure where and I can't find it on the website.



That would be very helpful!


----------



## wishin' on a star

http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village


----------



## blessedmom4

*GIVE KIDS THE WORLD SCHEDULE *


Mom2Miracles said:


> Is there anywhere I can find a schedule of what happens each day/night at GKTW? I remember seeing it before, but i'm not sure where and I can't find it on the website.


----------



## jj0plin

This site has all you need to know about everything at Give Kids the World!   http://givekidstheworld.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village


----------



## jj0plin

wow, we were all fast!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

LOL, thanks everyone!!


----------



## blessedmom4

jwallaceent said:


> Thanks I think I am going to cross the BBB and go with character meal. I am thinking she can get dolled up anytime....especially with a 14 year old sister who loves doing hair and make up



*Excellent idea...plus the onsite dress up at GKTW sounds like FUN. I know it has a name; but, my mind is blank...Lisa will want to do that EVERY day.  She is such a frilly girlie girl. *



Mom2mitokids said:


> For my kids...it's an all day park. They love Sea World. Partly because they are animal freaks. Yes..they get to feed the dolphins, but it's a quick thing( about 10-15min) and once the fish are gone..they don't want you...lol. The other one is a one on one thing.



*I am hoping for BIG Pixie dust for you! *



Corrine 1973 said:


> We did the dolphin feeding when we did SeaWorld and it was wonderful.  We let the employee know right away we were with MaW and they let us in first.  Another employee even came up with another tray of fish and started having the dolphins to tricks for us, such as flipping over so that we can rub it's belly.



*LOVED the pictures! Thank you for the tip. *



wishin' on a star said:


> http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village



*You are quick!  I am VERY slow  *


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> wow, we were all fast!!



* Slow connection, Slow Computer and a slow typist on my part ..Glad to see we are all ready to share.  Sometimes the questions seem to sit for a bit. We must all need a little escape today *


----------



## Mom2Miracles

We had originally given Friday-Friday for our dates, but when I looked at the GKTW calendar, I noticed that Friday night was the Pirates and Princess party, which my kids would love. So now i'm thinking I need to change our dates (just a day or two in either direction), unless we can get early flights in. I just e-mailed our wish co-ordinator to find out about arrival times, like if they tried to get early arrivals, etc. I want to avoid Thursday arrival/departures as well, because of Christmas at GKTW. So I started to wonder about fireworks or parades (or whatever happens at night at Disney and surrounding parks), I'd like to do those once or twice at night. So what do you think is the best day to have as your travel days?


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom2Miracles said:


> We had originally given Friday-Friday for our dates, but when I looked at the GKTW calendar, I noticed that Friday night was the Pirates and Princess party, which my kids would love. So now i'm thinking I need to change our dates (just a day or two in either direction), unless we can get early flights in. I just e-mailed our wish co-ordinator to find out about arrival times, like if they tried to get early arrivals, etc. I want to avoid Thursday arrival/departures as well, because of Christmas at GKTW. So I started to wonder about fireworks or parades (or whatever happens at night at Disney and surrounding parks), I'd like to do those once or twice at night. So what do you think is the best day to have as your travel days?



Kristy, we got to choose our flights. We were told the day we could fly and asked if 9am  (I think it was) was ok or if we'd prefer earlier or later. They did contact to confirm day and time prior to booking. If the flight is available, they'll book it for you I'm sure so don't be too concerned. Do you know which airline you'll be flying? If so, have a look at their schedule for your prefered day (they'll ususally have the same flight times for each day I expect) and ask for a particular time. We arrived at MCO around 1pm and at GKTW just in time for the first orientation (3pm I believe).


----------



## maroo

luvmygrlz3 said:


> LOTS of BIG GIVE pics on my page!!! Come visit our PTR!! You are all such a wonderful group!!!!
> 
> Thank you DisneyCP2002, CJBEAR & Piper!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (just realized it double posted...sorry--- it had an error message and I didn't think it posted- can you delete one?)



No worries!  I had the same thing happen earlier.  The DIS is supposed to not let double posts within 5 min or something like that...but it looks like that function is currently not working.



Mom2Miracles said:


> We had originally given Friday-Friday for our dates, but when I looked at the GKTW calendar, I noticed that Friday night was the Pirates and Princess party, which my kids would love. So now i'm thinking I need to change our dates (just a day or two in either direction), unless we can get early flights in. I just e-mailed our wish co-ordinator to find out about arrival times, like if they tried to get early arrivals, etc. I want to avoid Thursday arrival/departures as well, because of Christmas at GKTW. So I started to wonder about fireworks or parades (or whatever happens at night at Disney and surrounding parks), I'd like to do those once or twice at night. So what do you think is the best day to have as your travel days?



What time do you guys arrive?  

Because the first day you should have plenty of time to get there in time for the party...unless you just happen to be arriving late?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

casper_jj11 said:


> Kristy, we got to choose our flights. We were told the day we could fly and asked if 9am  (I think it was) was ok or if we'd prefer earlier or later. They did contact to confirm day and time prior to booking. If the flight is available, they'll book it for you I'm sure so don't be too concerned. Do you know which airline you'll be flying? If so, have a look at their schedule for your prefered day (they'll ususally have the same flight times for each day I expect) and ask for a particular time. We arrived at MCO around 1pm and at GKTW just in time for the first orientation (3pm I believe).



Thats good that you guys got an early time, I hope are as lucky. I don't know which airline we will be flying with, and either did our wish co-ordinator. Which one did you guys use? I think she said they tend to use Air-Trans, or Air-Canada but wasn't sure if they flew out of Detroit. She said they had a few that they used, I think she said Delta was one of them. She said we should be able to fly out of Detroit, versus Toronto, which is great. 



maroo said:


> What time do you guys arrive?
> 
> Because the first day you should have plenty of time to get there in time for the party...unless you just happen to be arriving late?



I don't know anything about arrival times or even confirmed dates yet, we just gave our preferred dates yesterday. Our wish co-ordinator said she was going to submit our trip proposal today and when she heard back with an itinerary she'd let us know. I hope its an early arrival time though so we can get the most out of our day.


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thats good that you guys got an early time, I hope are as lucky. I don't know which airline we will be flying with, and either did our wish co-ordinator. Which one did you guys use? I think she said they tend to use Air-Trans, or Air-Canada but wasn't sure if they flew out of Detroit. She said they had a few that they used, I think she said Delta was one of them. She said we should be able to fly out of Detroit, versus Toronto, which is great.



We were told that those out of Ottawa fly either Air Canada or WestJet. We didn't really have a choice of carrier (ended up flying AC). We did ask for a direct flight if possible but there were no direct at that time of year. We were also told we had to stop over in Toronto. We always do our first connector in the US so we can clear customs at home and not have to worry about our luggage once we've left Ottawa so that was different for us... and not an experience I wish to repeat to be honest.  Since they told you you can fly from Detroit, I expect it'll be with an american airline or maybe one that coshares with Air Canada as Star Alliance so possibly United or US Air ... but if they said Delta, maybe they have agreements with other US airlines as well. I'm sure that if you ask for an early flight, they'll be able to arrange that for you.

I just noticed your other question about evening events. Illuminations is every night. Fantasmic is every second night or so. The parade and fireworks at MK depend on crowd levels. Here's a link to the Disney website calendar.  Its for MK. It'll show you the park hours (just change the month to get April or May) and then click on a particular day in the calendar to get the schedule of events for that day. I'm not sure how far out they prep this and it can always change but it'll give you an idea http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendar/


----------



## tinytreasures

jwallaceent said:


> Defeinetly will look into it. I have been told and sent pictures of other wish kids where Brooke will be able to feed and get close to the dolphins! She will absolutely love this! We will see the show too! SeaWorld I have been told is a half day park but I see it be a little longer on our trip
> 
> Thanks for the info and chiming in! I appreciate it!!



it was a all day thing for us and we didn't even go on any rides except the water ride
We hope to hit the rides this time around


----------



## Glo's wish

I just posted pictures of our very 1st BIG GIVE!!!!!  Thank you Mommy2mrb!!!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Mom2Miracles said:


> We had originally given Friday-Friday for our dates, but when I looked at the GKTW calendar, I noticed that Friday night was the Pirates and Princess party, which my kids would love. So now i'm thinking I need to change our dates (just a day or two in either direction), unless we can get early flights in. I just e-mailed our wish co-ordinator to find out about arrival times, like if they tried to get early arrivals, etc. I want to avoid Thursday arrival/departures as well, because of Christmas at GKTW. So I started to wonder about fireworks or parades (or whatever happens at night at Disney and surrounding parks), I'd like to do those once or twice at night. So what do you think is the best day to have as your travel days?



If for some reason you miss the pirate party, MK has what is called The Pirate League where you get "done up" like a pirate and get to be in the pirate parade in MK.  We ALL (2 kids 2 parents and 4 grandparents) will be doing the pirate league in MK.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Your opinions please on what I should do...

I called US Airways to discuss the procedures for Khelsey's wheelchair and to ask if they waive the baggage fees for MAW families. Of course they do NOT waive fees and it's $25 per bag for the 1st bag each person...then it goes up to $35 for 2nd, etc....anyhoo...the lady gave me our Confirmation numbers for the flight so I could use it to check in online if we wanted...we still haven't received our packet from MAW but I know we shouldn't get it until about a week or 2 before our trip. Well, I just so happened to "see" what type of plane we are flying on and how the seating arrangement was...they have us on a plane with 2 seats on one side and 2 on the other side. We have a family of 5!!! I don't know how we are going to do that with no one sitting with the little girls to help them for the flight! I know I will be sitting with Khelsey, I just don't know what to do! I had questioned our flight with our Coordinator before re: the 30 minute only layover we have and whether we could make our connecting flight with that little bit of time. She seemed to thing we'd be ok...then I asked about the type of plane and to make sure they had us with our girls...she said they did. What should I do? Should I call her back yet AGAIN and discuss our flight arrangement? I really need Travis to sit with the girls...they are going to be scared and need some assistance with their things to occupy them. I am nervous to call our coordinator because I just get a vibe that I am bothering her when I do have questions...I just don't know what to do...Can someone help me out here?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Your opinions please on what I should do...
> 
> I called US Airways to discuss the procedures for Khelsey's wheelchair and to ask if they waive the baggage fees for MAW families. Of course they do NOT waive fees and it's $25 per bag for the 1st bag each person...then it goes up to $35 for 2nd, etc....anyhoo...the lady gave me our Confirmation numbers for the flight so I could use it to check in online if we wanted...we still haven't received our packet from MAW but I know we shouldn't get it until about a week or 2 before our trip. Well, I just so happened to "see" what type of plane we are flying on and how the seating arrangement was...they have us on a plane with 2 seats on one side and 2 on the other side. We have a family of 5!!! I don't know how we are going to do that with no one sitting with the little girls to help them for the flight! I know I will be sitting with Khelsey, I just don't know what to do! I had questioned our flight with our Coordinator before re: the 30 minute only layover we have and whether we could make our connecting flight with that little bit of time. She seemed to thing we'd be ok...then I asked about the type of plane and to make sure they had us with our girls...she said they did. What should I do? Should I call her back yet AGAIN and discuss our flight arrangement? I really need Travis to sit with the girls...they are going to be scared and need some assistance with their things to occupy them. I am nervous to call our coordinator because I just get a vibe that I am bothering her when I do have questions...I just don't know what to do...Can someone help me out here?



Shelby...I'm so sorry. I thought all planes were 3 and then 3. I understand your feeling about calling the coordinator. I get that same feeling when I call. I don't even call that much, but when I do..I just get that feeling I'm bothering them. I think you do need to call though. I know my kids wouldn't want to sit by themselves and they are older.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted our Big Give...page 34. Thank you Lisa(mommy2mrb) and Megan!!!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> Shelby...I'm so sorry. I thought all planes were 3 and then 3. I understand your feeling about calling the coordinator. I get that same feeling when I call. I don't even call that much, but when I do..I just get that feeling I'm bothering them. I think you do need to call though. I know my kids wouldn't want to sit by themselves and they are older.



Aww...I'm sorry you feel the same way.  But then again, it's nice to know someone knows how I feel! I rarely call as well. I called a few times in the beginning because I didn't understand anything going on...but have always felt as though i'm a bother. I am calling today...wish me luck!


----------



## jj0plin

I've never called our MAW coordinators but I am starting to think it might be time.  Two weeks ago she had called and we discussed flight times and the dates of the trip.  She told me that they were scheduling the flights that day, but wouldn't get confirmation until the next day.  I guess I thought she'd call me back with the confirmation but never did...  I keep hoping that I will hear from them soon so I don't have to call but I want confirmation and I also have a couple questions. Thankfully our coordinator is very nice and friendly when we do talk.


----------



## casper_jj11

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Your opinions please on what I should do...
> 
> I called US Airways to discuss the procedures for Khelsey's wheelchair and to ask if they waive the baggage fees for MAW families. Of course they do NOT waive fees and it's $25 per bag for the 1st bag each person...then it goes up to $35 for 2nd, etc....anyhoo...the lady gave me our Confirmation numbers for the flight so I could use it to check in online if we wanted...we still haven't received our packet from MAW but I know we shouldn't get it until about a week or 2 before our trip. Well, I just so happened to "see" what type of plane we are flying on and how the seating arrangement was...they have us on a plane with 2 seats on one side and 2 on the other side. We have a family of 5!!! I don't know how we are going to do that with no one sitting with the little girls to help them for the flight! I know I will be sitting with Khelsey, I just don't know what to do! I had questioned our flight with our Coordinator before re: the 30 minute only layover we have and whether we could make our connecting flight with that little bit of time. She seemed to thing we'd be ok...then I asked about the type of plane and to make sure they had us with our girls...she said they did. What should I do? Should I call her back yet AGAIN and discuss our flight arrangement? I really need Travis to sit with the girls...they are going to be scared and need some assistance with their things to occupy them. I am nervous to call our coordinator because I just get a vibe that I am bothering her when I do have questions...I just don't know what to do...Can someone help me out here?



I'd definitely call and mention your concerns about seating. If you have to fly on a flight with that configeration, see if they can do three in one row and two in the row behind... that would mean you and Khelsey in one row and then in the row in front of you, your other two kiddos with your husband in the aisle seat across from them. They'd have a parent behind and one on the side of them with just an aisle separating them and your husband and no stranger next to them. The other possibility is to have the seating of the other kiddos so that its kiddo and dad in the row with oldest kiddo across the aisle so dad is sitting between the kiddos but htat would mean one kiddo sitting next to a stranger if that seat is occupied. If not, all the better.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

casper_jj11 said:


> We were told that those out of Ottawa fly either Air Canada or WestJet. We didn't really have a choice of carrier (ended up flying AC). We did ask for a direct flight if possible but there were no direct at that time of year. We were also told we had to stop over in Toronto. We always do our first connector in the US so we can clear customs at home and not have to worry about our luggage once we've left Ottawa so that was different for us... and not an experience I wish to repeat to be honest.  Since they told you you can fly from Detroit, I expect it'll be with an american airline or maybe one that coshares with Air Canada as Star Alliance so possibly United or US Air ... but if they said Delta, maybe they have agreements with other US airlines as well. I'm sure that if you ask for an early flight, they'll be able to arrange that for you.



Apparently it is Delta, and thats who we would be flying with - I talked to our co-ordinator today. Since we are crossing at a land border, i'm hoping the transition will be smoother then what you had to go through. That sucks that you guys had so many issues. 

I'm not sure what happened to the rest of the quote and my original reply, but thanks for the link about the night events. I added it to my other long list of links, lol.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Your opinions please on what I should do...
> 
> I called US Airways to discuss the procedures for Khelsey's wheelchair and to ask if they waive the baggage fees for MAW families. Of course they do NOT waive fees and it's $25 per bag for the 1st bag each person...then it goes up to $35 for 2nd, etc....anyhoo...the lady gave me our Confirmation numbers for the flight so I could use it to check in online if we wanted...we still haven't received our packet from MAW but I know we shouldn't get it until about a week or 2 before our trip. Well, I just so happened to "see" what type of plane we are flying on and how the seating arrangement was...they have us on a plane with 2 seats on one side and 2 on the other side. We have a family of 5!!! I don't know how we are going to do that with no one sitting with the little girls to help them for the flight! I know I will be sitting with Khelsey, I just don't know what to do! I had questioned our flight with our Coordinator before re: the 30 minute only layover we have and whether we could make our connecting flight with that little bit of time. She seemed to thing we'd be ok...then I asked about the type of plane and to make sure they had us with our girls...she said they did. What should I do? Should I call her back yet AGAIN and discuss our flight arrangement? I really need Travis to sit with the girls...they are going to be scared and need some assistance with their things to occupy them. I am nervous to call our coordinator because I just get a vibe that I am bothering her when I do have questions...I just don't know what to do...Can someone help me out here?



Yikes, that would make me nervous about the flights too, and I wouldn't be okay with my kids sitting alone without my husband or I with them. I hope your co-ordinator can help you out, and whatever her "attitude" may be, that she is nicer to deal with. You shouldn't be nervous to call her.


----------



## Corrine 1973

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Your opinions please on what I should do...
> 
> I called US Airways to discuss the procedures for Khelsey's wheelchair and to ask if they waive the baggage fees for MAW families. Of course they do NOT waive fees and it's $25 per bag for the 1st bag each person...then it goes up to $35 for 2nd, etc....anyhoo...the lady gave me our Confirmation numbers for the flight so I could use it to check in online if we wanted...we still haven't received our packet from MAW but I know we shouldn't get it until about a week or 2 before our trip. Well, I just so happened to "see" what type of plane we are flying on and how the seating arrangement was...they have us on a plane with 2 seats on one side and 2 on the other side. We have a family of 5!!! I don't know how we are going to do that with no one sitting with the little girls to help them for the flight! I know I will be sitting with Khelsey, I just don't know what to do! I had questioned our flight with our Coordinator before re: the 30 minute only layover we have and whether we could make our connecting flight with that little bit of time. She seemed to thing we'd be ok...then I asked about the type of plane and to make sure they had us with our girls...she said they did. What should I do? Should I call her back yet AGAIN and discuss our flight arrangement? I really need Travis to sit with the girls...they are going to be scared and need some assistance with their things to occupy them. I am nervous to call our coordinator because I just get a vibe that I am bothering her when I do have questions...I just don't know what to do...Can someone help me out here?



I felt the same way when we had our trip.  I felt bad wanting to call  cordinator all the time to answer my questions.  One day she called me with some trip information and asked me if I had any questions.  I asked all the questions I had at that time and told her how bad I felt calling her with every question.  She told me not to worry about it, that is what she was there for.
So please call the cordinator, she is there to make your trip as memorable as possible.  It wont be good if you start out the trip with a bad note.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Aww...I'm sorry you feel the same way.  But then again, it's nice to know someone knows how I feel! I rarely call as well. I called a few times in the beginning because I didn't understand anything going on...but have always felt as though i'm a bother. I am calling today...wish me luck!



I feel the same way. I hope the call today went well


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> Apparently it is Delta, and thats who we would be flying with - I talked to our co-ordinator today. Since we are crossing at a land border, i'm hoping the transition will be smoother then what you had to go through. That sucks that you guys had so many issues.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to the rest of the quote and my original reply, but thanks for the link about the night events. I added it to my other long list of links, lol.



Ugh...Delta doesn't waive the baggage fees.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ugh...Delta doesn't waive the baggage fees.



I know, totally sucks.  But our wish co-ordinator said that they add the cost of the baggage fees to the expense check, so it won't cost us anything out of pocket. 

Annnnnnnnnnnnd....check out my PTR for some exciting news!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

First things first: 
I called our Wish Granter this morning, and I'm so glad I did...she was actually very helpful and comforting. She told me to please call if I ever have ANY questions, etc. that that's what they are there for. She also told me that the airlines are fully aware of the ages of my girls and and that they will be with a parent. Like casper jj 11 said, they will put the 2 girls beside each other and the parent in the next seat on the other side of the aisle. The aisle is very small and a parent can reach them with no problem. Also, Khelsey & I will be behind them as well. So parents are around them at all times. She also told me that she had just faxed to our local chapter all of our paper work...and to be expecting a call for the Celebration Send-off party for Khelsey! I was sooo happy to hear that! Well, I get to work today and Rachel from our local chapter had called and we have a meeting with them on *Wednesday at 3pm!!! *

I am above and beyond excited and nervous at the same time! This is really going to come true! 

Also, Khelsey received another BIG GIVE today from Flora (PurpleEars)!! I will post pics on my PTR in a bit...my camera died and I'm charging it as I type.  

(ETA: I am putting this on my PTR as well...so you will see it double if you visit over there...   )


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

I just finished my trip report!

sorry if this is not the place to post that .... but I'm just so excited that I finally got it done!


----------



## CeraMomof3

Are we going to be there at the same time?!?!??!

We are going march 3-10!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

CeraMomof3 said:


> Are we going to be there at the same time?!?!??!
> 
> We are going march 3-10!



We are going March 3-9!! 
Looks like we'll be there at the same time!!!


----------



## CeraMomof3

How Exciting! It will be nice to meet you!!!

I will be making ( several ) late night runs to Walmart... Let me know if you're in for that, LOL.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

CeraMomof3 said:


> How Exciting! It will be nice to meet you!!!
> 
> I will be making ( several ) late night runs to Walmart... Let me know if you're in for that, LOL.



 My favorite place to go!! I foresee a party in Walmart in about 3 weeks!


----------



## shruley

I at one time had found a website for GKTW that was for families that were going there...not the main fundraising one for the public.  I evidently lost the website, can anyone direct me to the right link? PLEASE?


----------



## blessedmom4

shruley said:


> I at one time had found a website for GKTW that was for families that were going there...not the main fundraising one for the public.  I evidently lost the website, can anyone direct me to the right link? PLEASE?



*Is this what you are looking for? Or something different?*
http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/before.asp?p=village


----------



## blessedmom4

*Does anyone know if the transportation trains around the GKTW Village are wheelchair accessible? Thank you!*


----------



## jj0plin

shruley said:


> I at one time had found a website for GKTW that was for families that were going there...not the main fundraising one for the public.  I evidently lost the website, can anyone direct me to the right link? PLEASE?



Try WWW.givekidstheworld.org. I am on my phone and can't get it to load but I think you click the about us tab, then families on the left.  Then there is a link in the paragraph to all the big info


----------



## kailatilear

Oh how I have missed these boards the past 3 days.   Tilear ended up in emergency surgery yesterday for his gallbladder.  We went for the tests on Thursday, with the results of your doctor will have the report in 1 to 2 days, but he wasn't having to wait.  So, Thurs. night he was in extreme pain and back in the ER by 1:30 am.  He was admitted by 6 am and in surgery by 1:30 pm.

And to top if all off, I was leaving the hospital yesterday to come home and take a shower when hubby was up there and I got a stupid speeding ticket. ugggggggggggg

We came home today!!!!!  There is the whole story on my ptr, but just wanted to give an update here.

I want to thank everyone for all the prayers through this whole process.

Going to catch up on the boards now.


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> Oh how I have missed these boards the past 3 days.   Tilear ended up in emergency surgery yesterday for his gallbladder.  We went for the tests on Thursday, with the results of your doctor will have the report in 1 to 2 days, but he wasn't having to wait.  So, Thurs. night he was in extreme pain and back in the ER by 1:30 am.  He was admitted by 6 am and in surgery by 1:30 pm.
> 
> And to top if all off, I was leaving the hospital yesterday to come home and take a shower when hubby was up there and I got a stupid speeding ticket. ugggggggggggg
> 
> We came home today!!!!!  There is the whole story on my ptr, but just wanted to give an update here.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the prayers through this whole process.
> 
> Going to catch up on the boards now.



Oh no!!  So glad they caught it and took care of it, though.  Best news I ever got at a dr office was that I needed gallbladder surgery.  Quick surgery that totally took away horrible pain!  

And what is with the cop giving you a ticket for speeding??  Going to and from the hospital?!


----------



## CeraMomof3

Poor Tilear! And poor you for the speeding ticket! ARGH!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

My 1,000 post on 1 month to go!!!!!. I can't believe all the support I have received from board. Thank you


----------



## MitoDadMO

We were at Borders last night and looking at Disney travel books.  I was looking at the 2011 Frommers guide and it said you had to pay to park in the park lots to the tune of 14/day.  Is the true?  If so I need to let my parents/inlaws know this.


----------



## jj0plin

MitoDadMO said:


> We were at Borders last night and looking at Disney travel books. I was looking at the 2011 Frommers guide and it said you had to pay to park in the park lots to the tune of 14/day. Is the true? If so I need to let my parents/inlaws know this.


 That is true, but Wish families get free parking.  Could you and your parents ride together to the parks?


----------



## kellyw8863

MitoDadMO said:


> We were at Borders last night and looking at Disney travel books.  I was looking at the 2011 Frommers guide and it said you had to pay to park in the park lots to the tune of 14/day.  Is the true?  If so I need to let my parents/inlaws know this.



It is true.  There are a couple of things that you can do.  You can talk to MAW about renting you an 8 person van (both Toyota Siennas and Honda Odysseys come with an 8th seat option) so that you can all ride together, though I don't know about availability.  If they won't pay for the upgrade because the grandparents aren't officially part of the wish, you can ask about paying for the upgrade yourself (similar to MAW booking extra travel tickets for non-wish members and then sending you the bill - they did this for us).  Or, once you get your travel packet with the name of the car rental company they used, you can contact them directly.  Explain your situation, and maybe they will help you out.  And if none of that works, you could always try having them follow you into the park and explain to the park attendant that the car behind you is traveling with you.  Maybe the CM will cut them a break.


----------



## MitoDadMO

we are getting a wheelchair lift van, therefore some of the seats are removed to accomidate the lift etc.  we could strap them down to the luggage rack i guess!


----------



## syammt

Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good. 
I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD. 
On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.


----------



## kailatilear

syammt said:


> Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good.
> I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD.
> On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.



Hugs to Madison and you too!!! I am glad the pain meds are working.  I know from experience how painful a break is, let alone a displaced break.  We go through it almost daily, the pain of breaks and the pain after the breaks healed.  I am praying that things look up for you.

I know that it is so easy to get upset with God and just life in general, with what we face on a daily basis, but please don't give up on your faith, sometimes that is all we have, with what we deal with.  

Just know, we are all here for you.


----------



## kailatilear

I am really praying for an uneventful week, after the past two weeks, I really need one.  I can't believe that 11 days from right now we will be at GKTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## syammt

kailatilear said:


> I am really praying for an uneventful week, after the past two weeks, I really need one.  I can't believe that 11 days from right now we will be at GKTW!!!!!!!!



Hoping for an uneventful week for you as well and what I would do to be back at GKTW even if for just a day. Have a great time (which I know you will) and relax. Thanks for the message on my post.


----------



## brookerene

syammt said:


> Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good.
> I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD.
> On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.



I'm sorryFirst, Madison and the other kids did not to deserve these problems...but they were allowed to face them...why?  I don't know, but I also cannot see the big picture.  We live in a fallen world where we have told God to get out, but He has stayed because He loves us.  It doesn't mean He heals us of every trial or sickness, but He does give us the strength to face it if we DEPEND on HIM...He didn't spare His OWN Son, but gave HIM up for us all.  Don't give up on God, give in to Him.  It's tough because our expectations are often not met and we think we are not getting a fair shake in life.  But maybe we need to change our expectations.  It's okay to be angry... to be frustrated... to vent...to cry...but you also need to focus on the good things... you have a beautiful daughter and even though she has to face a plethora of broken bones (and other things), you can prepare for it and put precautions in place. Having a  daughter with special needs can be exhausting....because ultimately you are the one who has to carry her and sometimes you need someone to carry you.  We on the boards can lend an ear, give encouragement because each of us in our own way has faced difficulties with an ill child, but ultimately it is God who can and will carry you, and I'll pray that He will show you that He has a plan for you and Madison and this illness, and that it is meant for good not bad.


----------



## Glo's wish

brookerene said:


> I'm sorryFirst, Madison and the other kids did not to deserve these problems...but they were allowed to face them...why?  I don't know, but I also cannot see the big picture.  We live in a fallen world where we have told God to get out, but He has stayed because He loves us.  It doesn't mean He heals us of every trial or sickness, but He does give us the strength to face it if we DEPEND on HIM...He didn't spare His OWN Son, but gave HIM up for us all.  Don't give up on God, give in to Him.  It's tough because our expectations are often not met and we think we are not getting a fair shake in life.  But maybe we need to change our expectations.  It's okay to be angry... to be frustrated... to vent...to cry...but you also need to focus on the good things... you have a beautiful daughter and even though she has to face a plethora of broken bones (and other things), you can prepare for it and put precautions in place. Having a  daughter with special needs can be exhausting....because ultimately you are the one who has to carry her and sometimes you need someone to carry you.  We on the boards can lend an ear, give encouragement because each of us in our own way has faced difficulties with an ill child, but ultimately it is God who can and will carry you, and I'll pray that He will show you that He has a plan for you and Madison and this illness, and that it is meant for good not bad.


Okay, I wish the Disboards had a like button!


----------



## Glo's wish

syammt said:


> Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good.
> I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD.
> On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.




 I understand the anger and fear, but I can also look back and see how much stronger we are now and everything that God has brought us through. It's tough and I AM scared and TIRED, but I know down the road I will be able to look back and see something good that came from what we are currently facing. I can't see it now, but eventually I will.  I think all of our kids have touched more hearts than we could ever imagine! Just keep hanging on.[/COLOR]


----------



## Mom2Miracles

syammt said:


> Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good.
> I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD.
> On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.



 I'm so sorry for what happened to Madison last night. It breaks my heart that she is in so much pain. I hope she starts to feel better soon, and the breaks heal smoothly. Lots of


----------



## The Lurker

blessedmom4 said:


> *Does anyone know if the transportation trains around the GKTW Village are wheelchair accessible? Thank you!*



All rides at GKTW are wheelchair accessible.  The new pool also has plastic wheelchairs for the kids to use.

Katie


----------



## syammt

brookerene said:


> I'm sorryFirst, Madison and the other kids did not to deserve these problems...but they were allowed to face them...why?  I don't know, but I also cannot see the big picture.  We live in a fallen world where we have told God to get out, but He has stayed because He loves us.  It doesn't mean He heals us of every trial or sickness, but He does give us the strength to face it if we DEPEND on HIM...He didn't spare His OWN Son, but gave HIM up for us all.  Don't give up on God, give in to Him.  It's tough because our expectations are often not met and we think we are not getting a fair shake in life.  But maybe we need to change our expectations.  It's okay to be angry... to be frustrated... to vent...to cry...but you also need to focus on the good things... you have a beautiful daughter and even though she has to face a plethora of broken bones (and other things), you can prepare for it and put precautions in place. Having a  daughter with special needs can be exhausting....because ultimately you are the one who has to carry her and sometimes you need someone to carry you.  We on the boards can lend an ear, give encouragement because each of us in our own way has faced difficulties with an ill child, but ultimately it is God who can and will carry you, and I'll pray that He will show you that He has a plan for you and Madison and this illness, and that it is meant for good not bad.






Glo's wish said:


> I understand the anger and fear, but I can also look back and see how much stronger we are now and everything that God has brought us through. It's tough and I AM scared and TIRED, but I know down the road I will be able to look back and see something good that came from what we are currently facing. I can't see it now, but eventually I will.  I think all of our kids have touched more hearts than we could ever imagine! Just keep hanging on.[/COLOR]






Mom2Miracles said:


> I'm so sorry for what happened to Madison last night. It breaks my heart that she is in so much pain. I hope she starts to feel better soon, and the breaks heal smoothly. Lots of




Thanks for taking the time to reply. I thought maybe posting something would help, but honestly not in any better of a place. Madison's arm is doing OK as long as I keep meds in here. Fingers are looking a little swollen, but we see the doc tomorrow. Won't be surprised if they have to split her cast. Oh well it's just one more thing to deal with. Every little things seems so HUGE right now.


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> Update on Madison. We were at a birthday party last evening for Madison's "Grandma Shirl" and she fell and broke her arm and hurt her ankle. This is the worse break she has ever had. It is broke in 2 different places and was out of place. The bigger bone in arm was broke and the bone was beside each other instead of a straight line. Then the other break was on her little bone in the arm as close to the wrist as she could get without it being the wrist and it was out of place also. We were an hour away from our Children's Hospital, but I made it there in 30 minutes. They had a really hard time getting both the bones set. He said when he would get one set and move to the other one to fix it the first one would come out of place again. He finally got it without her having to have surgery. Her ankle was not broke and ended up only being a bad bruise. She came home with a cast on her arm upto her armpit and an air cast on her ankle. She is in a lot of pain, but the meds they gave her are working pretty good.
> I just don't know how parents do it everyday. I am so done with all the stuff she has to go through and deal with. It is so frustrating and just not fair. I mean what did our children ever do to deserve the pain they have to endure? Yes as you can tell I am extremely pissed off to put it bluntly. I have given up on faith, trust and believing in GOD.
> On a better note I hope everyone has a great Valentines Day.



You are not alone.  

Many, many, many parents of special needs kids feel this way.  


I was talking to one just yesterday that is DONE with everything, too.  The only difference is that the only thing she has left to hold on to is her faith in God and it is the only thing keeping her going, honestly. 

Hang in there and please know you are not alone.  

I hope the next few days are better and that you will find yourself in a much better place, soon.  



brookerene said:


> I'm sorryFirst, Madison and the other kids did not to deserve these problems...but they were allowed to face them...why?  I don't know, but I also cannot see the big picture.  We live in a fallen world where we have told God to get out, but He has stayed because He loves us.  It doesn't mean He heals us of every trial or sickness, but He does give us the strength to face it if we DEPEND on HIM...He didn't spare His OWN Son, but gave HIM up for us all.  Don't give up on God, give in to Him.  It's tough because our expectations are often not met and we think we are not getting a fair shake in life.  But maybe we need to change our expectations.  It's okay to be angry... to be frustrated... to vent...to cry...but you also need to focus on the good things... you have a beautiful daughter and even though she has to face a plethora of broken bones (and other things), you can prepare for it and put precautions in place. Having a  daughter with special needs can be exhausting....because ultimately you are the one who has to carry her and sometimes you need someone to carry you.  We on the boards can lend an ear, give encouragement because each of us in our own way has faced difficulties with an ill child, but ultimately it is God who can and will carry you, and I'll pray that He will show you that He has a plan for you and Madison and this illness, and that it is meant for good not bad.



I could not even come close to saying this any better.  



Two thumbs up.  and


----------



## brookerene

syammt said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I thought maybe posting something would help, but honestly not in any better of a place. Madison's arm is doing OK as long as I keep meds in here. Fingers are looking a little swollen, but we see the doc tomorrow. Won't be surprised if they have to split her cast. Oh well it's just one more thing to deal with. Every little things seems so HUGE right now.



I can understand... I'm sorry she is hurting...hopefully as each day passes it'll get easier... Just like Maroo said...take it day by day...moment by moment.  I have found that the small things in life tend to be worse than the big events...they seem to gang up and attack.....and the worst part of it is that you can't run from them....you have to face them... and that is tough.  I will be praying for you and I know many others are... know that someone, somewhere is thinking of you.


----------



## MitoDadMO

After reading everyone's issues with getting baggage fee's waived I am thankful we are flying Soutwest from STL to MCO, and a direct flight no less!

I do, however, have a question about boarding.  I know that southwest does not do assigned seating, but should let us preboard since Kade has a wheelchair.  My question is, do you think they will let our entire group, 6 adults 2 kids, preboard?  Our wish technically only includes 2 adults 2 kids, but we can't keep the grandparents from going.

Comments?


----------



## sparkers68

Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??


----------



## MitoDadMO

sparkers68 said:


> Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??



we are doing Chef Mickey character dining.  We would like to do Ohana for dinner but reservations are booked.


----------



## brookerene

sparkers68 said:


> Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??



Welcome!  I'm sure someone here will give their suggestions....we are going to Cinderella's Royal Table and Crystal Palace... a lot of people here like Chef Mickey's and Ohana's.
Make sure you start a PTR so we can follow your adventures!  To find out how to do it go to post #2!


----------



## maroo

sparkers68 said:


> Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??



 to the DIS and the Wish Trippers thread! 

Glad you guys got a wish! 

I have never heard of the Sunshine Foundation - so that is cool that there is a "new" one to us here. 

Are you staying at Give Kids the World?



Personally...I like Askershus (spelling??) in Norway at Epcot, Crystal Palace (Pooh Characters) at the Magic Kingdom and 1900 Park Fare at the Grand Floridian Resort.

Of course there is also the Castle and Chef Mickey's - which are good choices, too.  



I would check out http://www.allears.net and click on Dining and they have a huge list of restaurants, including a link to character dining experiences.  It will show you which characters are featured at each and should give you a good idea of which ones may be best for your family.


----------



## sparkers68

Thanks Maroo! Wow! I could spend tons of time on the allears website! We will be staying at the Pop Century Resort from May 4-11! Thanks for your input, I spoke to our organizer and let her know that the Crystal Palace or Chef Mickey's sounds great for us! Truth be told we still can't even believe that we get to go!!! We will be driving down from Ontario, Canada to the resort--can't wait!!!


----------



## kailatilear

I can't believe that tomorrow at 6pm, Abby's MAW volunteers will be here for her send off party!!!! 

Can someone please tell me what happens at the send off party.  

I know they are bringing pizza and a cake


----------



## syammt

We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about. 
I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?


----------



## tinytreasures

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?



hugs
I am sorry you are burned out. It will get better I promise


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?



I am so sorry!!  

I wish you could talk to my friend...I have not been there, but she has...thing just keep happening and happening and happening...and every time I think it could not get worse...it does.

But things are starting to look up for them. 

Hang in there!!!!  

You can do it!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?



Oh no, I hope them cracking the cast makes a difference in how she is feeling. As for hitting rock bottom, I know having a sick child can be beyond stressful at times. Have you thought of seeing a counsellor or therapist? At some point, if you don't get any help or relief, you are going to snap. And you can't, you need to be strong for Madison. She needs you. Even though this is so hard on you, its harder on her. You need a support system, and an outlet for YOU to vent, and get emotional and let it all out. I hope you can find that.


----------



## LindaBabe

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?




No good advice for you - just


----------



## CeraMomof3

This is how I've felt just before I've found my inner advocate. What else CAN be done for her? What would make things easier on both of you?


----------



## CeraMomof3

Hit enter before I was done, OOPS!

When Mila was 1, no one but me knew she was sick. I'd been taking her to the doctor for a YEAR almost weekly. I knew there was something wrong, and all i got from everyone was that she looked okay, they didn't see anything. It got to the point where I broke down and thought " Am I doing this to her? Am I making her sick somehow? Is the problem... me?"

Just a few days later, I took her to the hospital ( again ) for a fever and dumped it all on the doctor. I told him I couldn't take her home if he couldn't find out what was wrong. They admitted us for " observation " ( pretty sure they were observing ME )... and found that she was in heart failure and close to death. I wasn't the crazy one. I was the one who was saving my child. I was her only advocate. If I hadn't pushed, and pushed, and pushed... she'd be dead.

When I hit rock bottom ( we've had two brain surgeries, rock bottom is my second home ), I try to remember that feeling. Standing in the hallway, saying " I saved her. Not them. Me. I did this. I saved her. I am her only advocate and I must be strong. " While it doesn't fix anything, it does help a little. 

Thinking of both of you ( and everyone else)....


Sarah K


----------



## casper_jj11

sparkers68 said:


> Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??



Welcome! We're from Canada as well (Ottawa). Sydney visited WDW last August through the Children's Wish Foundation. Who are your kids favourite characters? That'll make an impact on which character meals may be more fun for them. We extended our trip and we stayed on site for Sydney's wish so we did more character meals than most do I think. For us, Sydney is all about princesses so we did Cinderella's Royal Table and Akershus. My oldest boy celebrated his bday while there and he wanted to meet Stitch at Ohana's breakfast. All kids, even my oldest, wanted to visit the winnie the pooh characters at Crystal Palace (Lucas loves the building and the food more than the characters at his age). There are also several nice character meals with the key disney characters (mickey, goofy, donald, chip/dale, pluto and at times Minnie and Daisy). 

When is your trip? Some of the character meals book full very early so you may want to have a few different choices made just in case one that you'd like is booked.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

CeraMomof3 said:


> This is so true. You are the only one who can talk for her and make sure she gets he care she needs and deserves. Don't sit back and wait, fight and push, and get her seen and taken seriously. This isn't to say you can't have bad days, be frustrated or even just simply want to cry and scream. You can do all of those things, and you should. A good cry can be theraputic all on its own. Talk, get it out, don't keep things bottled up. Just make sure that Madison sees the strong you, and not because its not okay to be weak in front of your kids (its good to at times, as they need to see that life IS full of ups and downs), but because she needs to see the strong you, especially now. I hope today, you are feeling a bit stronger.


----------



## casper_jj11

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?



I'm so sorry that Madison is going through this. Hugs to give you strength. It's so hard when you feel so helpless. Most of us here know what it feels like but that won't help you feel better right now. You're doing everything you can. Know that ok. Madison will get past this and things will be better... it just may take awhile. Despite everything that's happening, you need to take care of yourself as well. Its so easy to push your own needs aside but you need to sleep. Have you tried writing a journal? When I have trouble sleeping, I find that writing down my feelings, even if no one else sees it or its on a piece of scrap paper, somehow makes me feel like I'm venting and it allows me to rest a bit.


----------



## blessedmom4

The Lurker said:


> All rides at GKTW are wheelchair accessible.  The new pool also has plastic wheelchairs for the kids to use.
> 
> Katie



*Dear Katie,

We are on our way to the first of three MD appointments of the day (this IS a typical day for me). Before we leave I wanted to say  for taking the time to answer my question. It helps to know as much as possible in advance. 

Blessings,
Judy*


----------



## Corrine 1973

CeraMomof3 said:


> Hit enter before I was done, OOPS!
> 
> When Mila was 1, no one but me knew she was sick. I'd been taking her to the doctor for a YEAR almost weekly. I knew there was something wrong, and all i got from everyone was that she looked okay, they didn't see anything. It got to the point where I broke down and thought " Am I doing this to her? Am I making her sick somehow? Is the problem... me?"
> 
> Just a few days later, I took her to the hospital ( again ) for a fever and dumped it all on the doctor. I told him I couldn't take her home if he couldn't find out what was wrong. They admitted us for " observation " ( pretty sure they were observing ME )... and found that she was in heart failure and close to death. I wasn't the crazy one. I was the one who was saving my child. I was her only advocate. If I hadn't pushed, and pushed, and pushed... she'd be dead.
> 
> When I hit rock bottom ( we've had two brain surgeries, rock bottom is my second home ), I try to remember that feeling. Standing in the hallway, saying " I saved her. Not them. Me. I did this. I saved her. I am her only advocate and I must be strong. " While it doesn't fix anything, it does help a little.
> 
> Thinking of both of you ( and everyone else)....
> 
> 
> Sarah K



Went through a very similiar experiance with my son.  I knew something was wrong and kept bringing him back to the doctor.  They would give me medications for his cough but nothing seemed to help.  After having enough I did my own reserch and asked about Cystic Fibrosis.  The doctor treated me like I was insane and wanted my son to be sick.Well, four months later, and requesting to see another doctor, we finally got the diagnosis that I thought it was.  I was mad at the doctor for not listening, I was mad at god for letting my son have this awful disease, I was mad at myself for being a carrier, but after some time I relized that I did the right thing.  I fought for my son.  If I didn't, who knows what would have happened.


----------



## HeatherSP

syammt said:


> We were back at the ER tonight due to Madison's cast being to tight. We were already at the hospital for her immune system doctors appointment and they noticed that her fingers were swollen and discolored and sent us down to the ER after our appointment. They ended up having to cut her cast on both sides and spliting it open some so that the swelling had somewhere to go. After splitting it they put tape around it in three places, so the cast won't come off. Now we have to be extra extra careful that she doesn't bump it because the bones can slip very easily. At least that is what the doctor said. So something else to worry about.
> I am so drained and tired and can not sleep. You know when people say they have hit rock bottom? Well, what is below rock bottom? What happens when you feel like you have hit bottom and something else happens to knock you down further?



I am so sorry that you are going through so much. I wish I were there to give you a big hug in your time of need. I know you are fustrated right now, but please call on God to be your rock and your strength. Psalm 46:1 God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. I am praying for you, your daughter and your entire family


----------



## HeatherSP

Today is Feb 15! Exactly 2 months from today we will be at GKTW! Our whole family is sooooo excited. 
I hope you all had a wonderful valentine's day!


----------



## jwallaceent

kailatilear said:


> I can't believe that tomorrow at 6pm, Abby's MAW volunteers will be here for her send off party!!!!
> 
> Can someone please tell me what happens at the send off party.
> 
> I know they are bringing pizza and a cake



I am not sure, we have not had ours yet...but wanted to say YAY and Have Fun! HOW EXCITING!!


----------



## jwallaceent

blessedmom4 said:


> *Dear Katie,
> 
> We are on our way to the first of three MD appointments of the day (this IS a typical day for me). Before we leave I wanted to say  for taking the time to answer my question. It helps to know as much as possible in advance.
> 
> Blessings,
> Judy*



Just wanted to wish you all the best with those appts! Hope all is well!


----------



## blessedmom4

jwallaceent said:


> Just wanted to wish you all the best with those appts! Hope all is well!



*You are very kind, Thank you! *


----------



## kailatilear

Does anyone know where I can get autograph books for the kids.  I totally forgot about these.  We do not have a Disney store anywhere near us and I do not want to pay a fortune for them at the parks.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Liam had a doctors appointment today.  Unfortunatly his lung functions are lower than usual and he has lost 2lbs in 8 weeks. Right now my 5 year old daughter weighs more than my 8 year old son.

Hopefully it is nothing, but the doctor has put him on anitbiotics and wants to see him again in 3 weeks.

It sucks that these things seem to pop up and I don't have any control over them.


----------



## Glo's wish

I just updated Glo's PTR on todays bone marrow biopsy and Friday's wonderful BIG GIVE!!!!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Hop over to Kade's ptr to the Cares Harness that the UPS man delivered today.  Now Kade will have support while flying!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I am cross posting this from my PTR since not everyone reads it (which is cool ). I heard from our wish co-ordinator today, and she is mailig out all the release forms tomorrow. She said there is quite a bit of paperwork and it can be quite overwhelming. Does anyone know what it all entails, and what we'll be filling out?


----------



## brookerene

We had to have birth certificates and drivers licenses but otherwise it wasn't too bad. I don't remember all of the details of what we had to fill out but those were the things that took more time ....


----------



## syammt

I want to take a moment and thank everyone for the prayers and wonderful, heartfelt support. It is nice to know I can vent here and someone is listening (or reading). We were back in the ER yesterday because her cast was to tight. They had to cut it on both sides and split it open to loosen it, then they just put tape around it to hold it in place. The doctor said that we needed to get into her ortho doc asap so they could make sure her arm was still in place. This was the worse break she has had and they tape the cast closed - really? I was not happy, but that is just par for the course with me these days. So we have an appointment in the morning with her ortho doc and I am hoping that everything is ok and she doesn't need surgery. Oh to top everything off her throat has been hurting for a couple days. The first swab was negative for strep however her immune doc said it may be to early for a positive so we will also be going to the ped doc tomorrow so her throat can be reswabbed. Busy day and at some point I have to fit in doing my work. 
It just doesn't seem to be getting better. Not sure if I should still go to California.


----------



## syammt

Corrine 1973 said:


> Liam had a doctors appointment today.  Unfortunatly his lung functions are lower than usual and he has lost 2lbs in 8 weeks. Right now my 5 year old daughter weighs more than my 8 year old son.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing, but the doctor has put him on anitbiotics and wants to see him again in 3 weeks.
> 
> It sucks that these things seem to pop up and I don't have any control over them.



So sorry he isn't doing well. I totally get the whole lake of control thing. Will keep you in my thoughts. Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## CeraMomof3

Hope Liam recovers quickly 

Is there anything at GKTW for " downtime "? My kids colour, play playdough, draw, play dolls, beyblades, zoobles etc. Should I bring stuff? Do they have anything?

What do you wish you had brought?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Does anyone know where I can get autograph books for the kids.  I totally forgot about these.  We do not have a Disney store anywhere near us and I do not want to pay a fortune for them at the parks.



Ebay? I got Kylee's from there. I had them make it to say Kylee's MAW trip 08


----------



## kailatilear

We had Abby's send off party last night and it was amazing.  I have the whole story with pictures on our ptr.


----------



## maroo

CeraMomof3 said:


> Hope Liam recovers quickly
> 
> Is there anything at GKTW for " downtime "? My kids colour, play playdough, draw, play dolls, beyblades, zoobles etc. Should I bring stuff? Do they have anything?
> 
> What do you wish you had brought?



there is a TON to do at GKTW.

Not sure if you mean in your villa?  Or just around GKTW?

There is lots and lots to do at GKTW.  And they give you stuff to entertain the kids throughout the week in your villa, too.  

If you child has a favorite book or game, though, I would definitely bring it - in case they don't have it.  

But in all of the TR's I have ever read, I have never seen a family that got bored in the villa.  Mostly they sleep because you will be exhausted.  Or if you have the energy, you may be out on the town at GKTW and there is tons to do.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> We had Abby's send off party last night and it was amazing.  I have the whole story with pictures on our ptr.




Khelsey has her Send Off Party TODAY @ 3pm!!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

syammt said:


> So sorry he isn't doing well. I totally get the whole lake of control thing. Will keep you in my thoughts. Hope he gets to feeling better soon.



Thank you.  Your daughter will be in our thoughts as well.



CeraMomof3 said:


> Hope Liam recovers quickly
> 
> Is there anything at GKTW for " downtime "? My kids colour, play playdough, draw, play dolls, beyblades, zoobles etc. Should I bring stuff? Do they have anything?
> 
> What do you wish you had brought?



There is tons to do at GKTW.  There is minature golf, a small train, toy boats to steer, and a miniture train.  There is also a play ground and two pools, not to mention basically nightly activities to enjoy.  There are even movies you can barrow at the main building to watch in your villa.  We brought some coloring books and other small activities for the plane but never used them at GKTW.  We even recieved a board game as a gift from GKTW that we didn't even play until we got home.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Khelsey has her Send Off Party TODAY @ 3pm!!!!



 I hope Khelsey (and the rest of your family), have a great time today!!


----------



## that's nice

CeraMomof3 said:


> Is there anything at GKTW for " downtime "? My kids colour, play playdough, draw, play dolls, beyblades, zoobles etc. Should I bring stuff? Do they have anything?
> 
> What do you wish you had brought?



Maroo and Corrine coved this pretty good. There is also an area where they have video games- I think they are all Wii's but I'm not positive on this. I'd be shocked if the kids got bord at GKTW... if they do you can always send them to get ice cream.


----------



## newdrama12

that's nice said:


> Maroo and Corrine coved this pretty good. There is also an area where they have video games- I think they are all Wii's but I'm not positive on this.



They have Wii and XBOX 360. One of the XBOXs have Kinect attached. Amberville also have a pool table and ping pong table outside.


----------



## CeraMomof3

Thanks for the info!!! My big concern is that one child needs a nap, and the two others are gonna be bored LOL. Or Daddy needs a nap, etc. I am packing some colouring and playdough for the plane - i think we'll be good!

Is it too cold to swim in March?


----------



## newdrama12

CeraMomof3 said:


> Thanks for the info!!! My big concern is that one child needs a nap, and the two others are gonna be bored LOL. Or Daddy needs a nap, etc. I am packing some colouring and playdough for the plane - i think we'll be good!
> 
> Is it too cold to swim in March?



Nope, you should be okay. It is almost 80 here all this week.


----------



## CeraMomof3

newdrama12 said:


> Nope, you should be okay. It is almost 80 here all this week.




It is ( seriously ) -22 here.


----------



## that's nice

newdrama12 said:


> They have Wii and XBOX 360. One of the XBOXs have Kinect attached. Amberville also have a pool table and ping pong table outside.


Thanks for the info! We just peeked inside the room but didn't go in.


----------



## maroo

CeraMomof3 said:


> It is ( seriously ) -22 here.



wow!

you should think it is quite warm enough to swim!  

The pools are heated, too.


----------



## kailatilear

Advice needed!!! Abby went over to the neighbor's house to play after school and the mom let her play come to find out the little boy has the flu and strep throat.  I am beyond upset, since we leave in 6 DAYS!!!!

Any advice to keep my family healthy???? Besides handwashing and santizing...


----------



## MitoDadMO

kailatilear said:


> Advice needed!!! Abby went over to the neighbor's house to play after school and the mom let her play come to find out the little boy has the flu and strep throat.  I am beyond upset, since we leave in 6 DAYS!!!!
> 
> Any advice to keep my family healthy???? Besides handwashing and santizing...



Vitamin C!!!  Lots of it!!!!  Not sure if kids can take it but there is a product called EmergenC (walmart has it) that has MEGA doses of vitamin c etc.


----------



## MitoDadMO

Kade was generously selected for the Big Give, and tonight he got his first gift.  Feel free to hop over to our PTR to see pics.


----------



## fulseasmama

We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!


----------



## blessedmom4

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!





*HOME!!!!!!!!! 
**Can't wait to read all about it!*


----------



## 4monkeys

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!



Can't wait!  Enjoy your down time!


----------



## that's nice

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!



  WELCOME HOME!!!!! 

Take your time... but we can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, just a quick question for anyone that's gone on a wish trip from the UK or anyone who knows, we are due to go on Owens wish trip in four weeks, I've read lots of reports from people who have gone and make a wish have given them spending money for the trip, I know this happens with you guys in America but do MAW do it for us in England? To be honest it would come in handy as it's very tight right now and although I'll have enough money for us it would be nice not to worry about it! I haven't asked MAW as they might think I'm being cheeky!


----------



## maroo

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, just a quick question for anyone that's gone on a wish trip from the UK or anyone who knows, we are due to go on Owens wish trip in four weeks, I've read lots of reports from people who have gone and make a wish have given them spending money for the trip, I know this happens with you guys in America but do MAW do it for us in England? To be honest it would come in handy as it's very tight right now and although I'll have enough money for us it would be nice not to worry about it! I haven't asked MAW as they might think I'm being cheeky!



I have never known a MAW family, international or otherwise, that did NOT get some sort of a spending check.  

Generally MAW sends any family, including those that can not really afford to pay any part...so they generally pay for the entire trip.

It is Make a Wish, right, the official MAW organization, right?


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Things have been sooo CRAZY busy around here...I want to let everyone know that we are praying for you all. Every single one of you...

I am in school for Nursing right now (well, taking pre-req's for Nursing school) and I have had test after test and quiz after quiz. Not to mention the girl's crazy schedule as well w/ Dance and now softball getting ready to start up! PLUS trying to mentally prepare for this trip!! **faint** Whew...Just thinking about this trip makes me get butterflies in my stomach...the packing part and making sure I have everything is going to drive me nuts! 

Anyhoo, just wanted to let everyone know that I may not be responding much but I do lurk A LOT and I am praying for each of you...

(PS-- LOADS of Big Give pics on our PTR! Come on over and check 'em out!)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!



Welcome home Erika!!!!! You had me worried. Awesome you got to stay 8 days extra. Wishing we did 5 days extra instead of the 4. I can't wait to hear all about the TR and see pictures.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I know this has been answered many times, but what notes from doctor do you need for the airline? Kylee has a feeding back(pump) she will have to wear on the plane, We all have meds that are over the counter, and meds that are prescription. Plus I will be carrying on...formula, Pedialyte, feeding bags, non needle syringes, ferral bags, extensions, and an extra mic-key kit. I'm sure I'm missing some stuff here.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Mom2mitokids said:


> I know this has been answered many times, but what notes from doctor do you need for the airline? Kylee has a feeding back(pump) she will have to wear on the plane, We all have meds that are over the counter, and meds that are prescription. Plus I will be carrying on...formula, Pedialyte, feeding bags, non needle syringes, ferral bags, extensions, and an extra mic-key kit. I'm sure I'm missing some stuff here.



Good post! Khelsey is only on 3 prescription drugs, so I wasn't sure if we had to still have a note or not? They will be in the original bottle with the label as well...Can't wait to see the responses to this...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Good post! Khelsey is only on 3 prescription drugs, so I wasn't sure if we had to still have a note or not? They will be in the original bottle with the label as well...Can't wait to see the responses to this...



Most of our meds are vitamins, as this is what we call Mito cocktail , so not sure what I need to have. We have CoQ10, B2, Alpha lipoic Acid, creatine, lactaid pills, and carnitine. Plus meds that are prescription.


----------



## owensdad

maroo said:


> I have never known a MAW family, international or otherwise, that did NOT get some sort of a spending check.
> 
> Generally MAW sends any family, including those that can not really afford to pay any part...so they generally pay for the entire trip.
> 
> It is Make a Wish, right, the official MAW organization, right?



It is the official MAW organisation, we should get our wish pack in the next week or two so hopefully that will have some information about it.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Mom2mitokids said:


> I know this has been answered many times, but what notes from doctor do you need for the airline? Kylee has a feeding back(pump) she will have to wear on the plane, We all have meds that are over the counter, and meds that are prescription. Plus I will be carrying on...formula, Pedialyte, feeding bags, non needle syringes, ferral bags, extensions, and an extra mic-key kit. I'm sure I'm missing some stuff here.



When we went in Sep 2009 we brought a nebulizer, two neb medicines, 2 perscription Medicines, 1 special CF vitamin, and his lung therapy unit.  We didn't need any doctors note for any of it and the only problem we seemed to have was with the nebulizer.  After I explained what it was, they plugged it in to make sure I wasn't hiding anything in there and we were good to go.  I don't know if things have changed, but if you don't get the answers you are looking for here I would call the airline and ask them.  Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## newdrama12

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!



Glad to hear that y'all are home. It was awesome to meet you and the family at GKTW. Can't wait to see pics and to hear about everything that happened!


----------



## kellyw8863

fulseasmama said:


> We are home and while I am a bit sad the trip is over we all can't get the smiles off our faces we had such a great time.  I don't think I have words yet to express what a great, amazing, wonderful, surprise filled and magical 15 days we had.  Chelsea was a princess and Fuller was a knight...both of them tried so many things they had never done before and rides I never thought they would ride.  I was brought to tears many times with the amazing dream that was coming true.  For all of you that have been on your trip I am sure you know what I mean and for those of you still to experience it I can't wait for you.  We are a happy but exhausted family!  I had a chance to edit our pictures from the first day on the flight home so I will try to get a TR started as well as finish off our PTR with some amazing things we received before we left and once we arrived at GKTW.   Now to get all caught up on the Dis!  Give me a few days to catch my breath but fun stuff coming soon!



Welcome home!!!!!  I can't wait to read all about it (says she who took almost a year to write her own TR).



Mom2mitokids said:


> I know this has been answered many times, but what notes from doctor do you need for the airline? Kylee has a feeding back(pump) she will have to wear on the plane, We all have meds that are over the counter, and meds that are prescription. Plus I will be carrying on...formula, Pedialyte, feeding bags, non needle syringes, ferral bags, extensions, and an extra mic-key kit. I'm sure I'm missing some stuff here.



I typed up a list of everything that we would be bringing carry-on (all her medical stuff) and faxed it to her ped.  He copied it onto letterhead and then signed that it was all necessary for her to have access to at all times.  I don't think I ever even had to show the letter.


----------



## jj0plin

I just posted all about our First BIG GIVE!!  Please come check it out!


----------



## tinytreasures

Welcome home fulseasmama I am so glad you had a wonderful time


----------



## Loodlow

Does anyone know if you can request a hospital bed at GKTW?


----------



## blessedmom4

Loodlow said:


> Does anyone know if you can request a hospital bed at GKTW?



*We were told that any medical supplies that we needed could be provided by a local Durable Medical Equipment Company or Home Health Agency (whichever would be appropriate)  through our Make a Wish Chapter and they would pay for it. This included Hospital Beds, Oxygen, Wheelchairs, IV poles, etc. I hope this helps. *


----------



## Glo's wish

Loodlow said:


> Does anyone know if you can request a hospital bed at GKTW?



Yes you can. At least we were asked if we needed one!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Let me start by saying sorry for being sentimental.

I was up last night, having trouble sleeping when I put this song on.  It brought me back to last year to one of the most difficult times of my life.  As some of you know last March 5 I gave birth to a baby boy almost 14 weeks early.  He entered this world weighing just over 2 lbs and just over a foot long (Liam called him a 5 dollar foot Long.)  He spent 14 long weeks in the hospital fighting for his life.  At times I cried myself to sleep and asked God why he would do this to me.  I already had a son with Cystic Fibrosis and a daughter with asthma, I didn't know how I could deal with another child with medical conditions.  It was during this time that I found this song.  It was my theme song, and as I listened to it last night I relized that it is all of our theme song.  I hope you will all like it as much as I do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CSPvgXLHgE

I also included some pics of baby Rylan.  
The first one was when he was about a week old, and the second was in December.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We got 4 HUGE Big Gives yesterday. 
One made Korissa's wish come true. Please go to her PTR and see.


----------



## brookerene

Corrine 1973 said:


> Let me start by saying sorry for being sentimental.
> 
> I was up last night, having trouble sleeping when I put this song on.  It brought me back to last year to one of the most difficult times of my life.  As some of you know last March 5 I gave birth to a baby boy almost 14 weeks early.  He entered this world weighing just over 2 lbs and just over a foot long (Liam called him a 5 dollar foot Long.)  He spent 14 long weeks in the hospital fighting for his life.  At times I cried myself to sleep and asked God why he would do this to me.  I already had a son with Cystic Fibrosis and a daughter with asthma, I didn't know how I could deal with another child with medical conditions.  It was during this time that I found this song.  It was my theme song, and as I listened to it last night I relized that it is all of our theme song.  I hope you will all like it as much as I do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CSPvgXLHgE
> 
> I also included some pics of baby Rylan.
> The first one was when he was about a week old, and the second was in December.



What precious photos.....
I think there is a song for each of us....one that gives us hope and strength when we need it.  For me it was NeedtoBreathe's Lay Em' Down.... I am glad you found yours......


----------



## tinytreasures

Corrine 1973 thanks for sharing a little of Rylan's story. Preemies hold a special place in my heart. I don't think people understand how hard they fight for every breath


----------



## casper_jj11

Rylan is adorable. Thank you so much for posting his pictures. I have to ask though, what song is it? I tried to listen but youtube has it blocked. It says that its a song by EMI that has blocked our country for copyright reasons


----------



## Corrine 1973

casper_jj11 said:


> Rylan is adorable. Thank you so much for posting his pictures. I have to ask though, what song is it? I tried to listen but youtube has it blocked. It says that its a song by EMI that has blocked our country for copyright reasons



I don't know why it would be blocked for you.  The song is called When You Believe.  It is one on the songs in the movie Prince of Egypt, and there are several versions of it.  The version I like is from Celtic Woman, it is on the album Songs of the Heart.


----------



## Redwavess

Okay we are leaving in 10 hours and I am not sure if we need to bring a car seat or not??!  HELP!!


----------



## syammt

Redwavess said:


> Okay we are leaving in 10 hours and I am not sure if we need to bring a car seat or not??!  HELP!!



First we did not need a car seat for our trip. One was provided for us after we for there. Second - have fun and enjoy every minute. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Glo's wish

I just posted pictures of our amazing Big Gives we received yesterday!!!!!!!!!!
9 more days!!!!!!


----------



## Glo's wish

syammt said:


> First we did not need a car seat for our trip. One was provided for us after we for there. Second - have fun and enjoy every minute. Can't wait to see pictures.



Have an amazing time!!!!!!


----------



## Glo's wish

brookerene said:


> What precious photos.....
> I think there is a song for each of us....one that gives us hope and strength when we need it.  For me it was NeedtoBreathe's Lay Em' Down.... I am glad you found yours......



Lay Em Down is my favorite too!!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Corrine 1973 said:


> I don't know why it would be blocked for you.  The song is called When You Believe.  It is one on the songs in the movie Prince of Egypt, and there are several versions of it.  The version I like is from Celtic Woman, it is on the album Songs of the Heart.



Thank you! I'm going to try and find it. Maybe EMI has an issue with Canadian copyright laws or something 



Redwavess said:


> Okay we are leaving in 10 hours and I am not sure if we need to bring a car seat or not??!  HELP!!



Call the car rental location and ask if its part of your rental agreement. We were asked on our initial forms if we needed car seats but we brought our own. It should be on file at the rental agency if its booked. If not, they have contact information for GKTW at the rental booths as well so they could call for permission to add it to the rental. I'm sure they'd do it so my only concern is if the rental agency actually has none in stock. If so, GKTW may have to go through an outside baby equipment rental agency. I'd either call the rental agency with your confirmation number or call GKTW directly. To the best of my knowledge, they handle all the car rentals themselves.


----------



## kailatilear

Well we arer finally at the final weekend before we leave and I am starting to panic  I feel like there is still so much I need to do yet.  I know which days we are doing which parks and what everyone's must do's and sees are, but is there a list somewhere that tells the locations of the characters?

Also,  I haven't been on very much lately.  I have been busy making sure Tilear is healing well, trying to keep the family healthy, work (with only working 2 days this up coming week lots to do), trying to get everything together.  Everyone here knows how this goes. LOL

Anyways, I still do have BIG GIVES to post and I will get those posted this weekend.  To all the Big Giver's that have recently sent our family packages, I am sorry it has taken so long for me to post them.  I just want to thank you all so much for everything you have done for my family!!!

I still haven't found autograph books, I looked on Ebay, but was afraid they wouldn't get here in time.  I really don't want to spend a fortune at the parks.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Redwavess

syammt said:


> First we did not need a car seat for our trip. One was provided for us after we for there. Second - have fun and enjoy every minute. Can't wait to see pictures.





casper_jj11 said:


> Call the car rental location and ask if its part of your rental agreement. We were asked on our initial forms if we needed car seats but we brought our own. It should be on file at the rental agency if its booked. If not, they have contact information for GKTW at the rental booths as well so they could call for permission to add it to the rental. I'm sure they'd do it so my only concern is if the rental agency actually has none in stock. If so, GKTW may have to go through an outside baby equipment rental agency. I'd either call the rental agency with your confirmation number or call GKTW directly. To the best of my knowledge, they handle all the car rentals themselves.



Thanks for the advice!!  I have no idea why I didn't think of this before!!  Well we are leaving in 1 hour!!  Disney here we come!!


----------



## kailatilear

Just found out the the space shuttle launches the same day we arrive.  It launches at 4:50pm.  Does anyone know if you can see it from GKTW?  Just curious, it would be an amazing highlight to the trip, but not a huge deal if not.


----------



## casper_jj11

kailatilear said:


> Well we arer finally at the final weekend before we leave and I am starting to panic  I feel like there is still so much I need to do yet.  I know which days we are doing which parks and what everyone's must do's and sees are, but is there a list somewhere that tells the locations of the characters?
> 
> Also,  I haven't been on very much lately.  I have been busy making sure Tilear is healing well, trying to keep the family healthy, work (with only working 2 days this up coming week lots to do), trying to get everything together.  Everyone here knows how this goes. LOL
> 
> Anyways, I still do have BIG GIVES to post and I will get those posted this weekend.  To all the Big Giver's that have recently sent our family packages, I am sorry it has taken so long for me to post them.  I just want to thank you all so much for everything you have done for my family!!!
> 
> I still haven't found autograph books, I looked on Ebay, but was afraid they wouldn't get here in time.  I really don't want to spend a fortune at the parks.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



Here's a link to the best site around for character meet and greets. At the top of the page (at times its hard to see depending onyour monitor), there are five 'buttons' as such. Each is for a WDW park (or downtown disney). Click on it. It'll give you the times for all the entertainment (parades, shows etc) as well as the meet and greet times and locations with characters. http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/


----------



## Cheshire Figment

kailatilear said:


> Just found out the the space shuttle launches the same day we arrive.  It launches at 4:50pm.  Does anyone know if you can see it from GKTW?  Just curious, it would be an amazing highlight to the trip, but not a huge deal if not.


I can see a shuttle launch from where I live, and GKTW is about 20 miles closer to KSC.  Just make sure that it is still on-schedule when you arrive.  What I will do is have my TV on the local news channel, which will cover the launch live.  Right after the launch, I will then go outside and look to the East.  And you may b able to hear the sounds from the launch, it will take about five minutes until you can hear it.


----------



## Corrine 1973

kailatilear said:


> I still haven't found autograph books, I looked on Ebay, but was afraid they wouldn't get here in time.  I really don't want to spend a fortune at the parks.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



You can try going to your local store and buying some index card.  I think they sell them bound together if you are afraid of losing them.  When you are at the park you can have the characters sign the cards and when you get home you can pull the cards out and put it into a scrapbook with the picture of the characters.  If you want to decorate the index card book, use some small pieces of disney fabric, stickers, ribbon, and other small things.  Include the kids, I am sure they would love to decorate there own books.  You can than take the cover of the book and also but it in a scrap book.  Hope this idea works for you.


----------



## brookerene

kailatilear said:


> Well we arer finally at the final weekend before we leave and I am starting to panic  I feel like there is still so much I need to do yet.  I know which days we are doing which parks and what everyone's must do's and sees are, but is there a list somewhere that tells the locations of the characters?
> 
> Also,  I haven't been on very much lately.  I have been busy making sure Tilear is healing well, trying to keep the family healthy, work (with only working 2 days this up coming week lots to do), trying to get everything together.  Everyone here knows how this goes. LOL
> 
> Anyways, I still do have BIG GIVES to post and I will get those posted this weekend.  To all the Big Giver's that have recently sent our family packages, I am sorry it has taken so long for me to post them.  I just want to thank you all so much for everything you have done for my family!!!
> 
> I still haven't found autograph books, I looked on Ebay, but was afraid they wouldn't get here in time.  I really don't want to spend a fortune at the parks.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



You can go to the creative DisSigns thread and see if they have some autograph book designs that you can print out and bind together....I know they have some...here is a link to a thread about how to make one...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2323160


----------



## Bill_Lin

brookerene said:


> You can go to the creative DisSigns thread and see if they have some autograph book designs that you can print out and bind together....I know they have some...here is a link to a thread about how to make one...
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2323160



Guest services can help you locate character.  They love to see Wish Trippers; and don't forget the Wish Trip Lounge at MK just for our families.  The staff there are very helpful.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Hello everyone!  I am Bill, one of the group that started the very first Wish Trippers Unite Thread  3 and a half years ago.  

I finally took the plunge and became a Make a Wish Volunteer (Wish Granter) up in my neck of the woods.  This is my way to honor my daughter and to say thank you for our own Wish Trip. Besides, I love helping folks plan their Disney trips.

I am so thankful for my little girl being healthy now.  Our Wish Trip was just the encouragement and break that we needed to get us past the hard times and looking forward with hope and expectation.

Thank you MAKE A WISH!!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

Corrine 1973 said:


> You can try going to your local store and buying some index card.  I think they sell them bound together if you are afraid of losing them.  When you are at the park you can have the characters sign the cards and when you get home you can pull the cards out and put it into a scrapbook with the picture of the characters.  If you want to decorate the index card book, use some small pieces of disney fabric, stickers, ribbon, and other small things.  Include the kids, I am sure they would love to decorate there own books.  You can than take the cover of the book and also but it in a scrap book.  Hope this idea works for you.


How about grabbing a photo album at a dollar store and slipping cards into the picture slots.  We bought ours in the park though.


----------



## Bill_Lin

owensdad said:


> It is the official MAW organisation, we should get our wish pack in the next week or two so hopefully that will have some information about it.


Never hesitate to call your Wish Granter or local chapter office.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2Miracles said:


> I am cross posting this from my PTR since not everyone reads it (which is cool ). I heard from our wish co-ordinator today, and she is mailig out all the release forms tomorrow. She said there is quite a bit of paperwork and it can be quite overwhelming. Does anyone know what it all entails, and what we'll be filling out?


Just typical liability release forms to sign... and any forms you need to explain special medical needs.  Not to worry.


----------



## blessedmom4

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello everyone!  I am Bill, one of the group that started the very first Wish Trippers Unite Thread  3 and a half years ago.
> 
> I finally took the plunge and became a Make a Wish Volunteer (Wish Granter) up in my neck of the woods.  This is my way to honor my daughter and to say thank you for our own Wish Trip. Besides, I love helping folks plan their Disney trips.
> 
> I am so thankful for my little girl being healthy now.  Our Wish Trip was just the encouragement and break that we needed to get us past the hard times and looking forward with hope and expectation.
> 
> Thank you MAKE A WISH!!!



*Thank you Bill for being part of the group that started the First Wish Thread, I loved your story and have read the TR several times.  What an awesome way to give back by becoming a MAW volunteer...you will be amazing, having first hand experience! *


----------



## Bill_Lin

CeraMomof3 said:


> Hope Liam recovers quickly
> 
> Is there anything at GKTW for " downtime "? My kids colour, play playdough, draw, play dolls, beyblades, zoobles etc. Should I bring stuff? Do they have anything?
> 
> What do you wish you had brought?



OH MY GOODNESS!!!  There is absolutely nothing that I wish we had brought with us for the village (except for allergy meds (which we picked up at the Wal-Mart down the road) and more energy.  At the Village you will be so close to the pool, Ice Cream Palace, Movie Theater, Arcade, House or Miracles, Carousel and Train that you will never be bored.  Even in the Villa you will have television with Disney Channel of course a comfortable place to relax.  

It is so beautiful there that even walking around the Village can be an adventure in itself.  Did I mention they have whirlpool tubs in the villas?  That was a life saver for our "theme park sore feet syndrome."


----------



## Bill_Lin

Every night is a theme night at the village with something cool do do.


----------



## brookerene

Thanks Bill for posting...read your TR and PTR a while bak and loved them...glad you are now a MAW volunteer!


----------



## Bill_Lin

brookerene said:


> Thanks Bill for posting...read your TR and PTR a while bak and loved them...glad you are now a MAW volunteer!


Thanks Brooke... how nice of you.


----------



## kailatilear

With Abby going to be in a wheelchair most of the time at Disney, will we be able to ride the monorail with her?  This is something she is so excited for and I wanted to ask to make sure before we got there and were told no right at the door.


----------



## blessedmom4

kailatilear said:


> With Abby going to be in a wheelchair most of the time at Disney, will we be able to ride the monorail with her?  This is something she is so excited for and I wanted to ask to make sure before we got there and were told no right at the door.



*ABSOLUTELY! They will put a ramp down and you will push her right into the monorail car. *


----------



## kailatilear

blessedmom4 said:


> *ABSOLUTELY! They will put a ramp down and you will push her right into the monorail car. *



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Glo's wish

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello everyone!  I am Bill, one of the group that started the very first Wish Trippers Unite Thread  3 and a half years ago.
> 
> I finally took the plunge and became a Make a Wish Volunteer (Wish Granter) up in my neck of the woods.  This is my way to honor my daughter and to say thank you for our own Wish Trip. Besides, I love helping folks plan their Disney trips.
> 
> I am so thankful for my little girl being healthy now.  Our Wish Trip was just the encouragement and break that we needed to get us past the hard times and looking forward with hope and expectation.
> 
> Thank you MAKE A WISH!!!




Bill- This is so wonderful!  At some point I really hope to be able to volunteer too.  Make-A-Wish (and the Big Give) have had a huge impact on not only my life but the lives of my kids.  It is funny to hear the kids talk about the wonderful Big Gives they have gotten and people ask what "big Give" is.  The kids' jaws drop like they cannot imagine not knowing about these amazing people!  Okay now I'm rambling! Sorry!!  Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## clairemolly

kailatilear said:


> I still haven't found autograph books, I looked on Ebay, but was afraid they wouldn't get here in time.  I really don't want to spend a fortune at the parks.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



There are some on the way...one more Big Give that should arrive just in time.   Sorry it is so late!


----------



## brookerene

clairemolly said:


> There are some on the way...one more Big Give that should arrive just in time.   Sorry it is so late!



I was wondering if some weren't on their way to them!  Yay!


----------



## kailatilear

clairemolly said:


> There are some on the way...one more Big Give that should arrive just in time.   Sorry it is so late!



Thank you so much!!! We will be on the look out.  Sorry you have been having a rough time lately.


----------



## tinytreasures

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello everyone!  I am Bill, one of the group that started the very first Wish Trippers Unite Thread  3 and a half years ago.
> 
> I finally took the plunge and became a Make a Wish Volunteer (Wish Granter) up in my neck of the woods.  This is my way to honor my daughter and to say thank you for our own Wish Trip. Besides, I love helping folks plan their Disney trips.
> 
> I am so thankful for my little girl being healthy now.  Our Wish Trip was just the encouragement and break that we needed to get us past the hard times and looking forward with hope and expectation.
> 
> Thank you MAKE A WISH!!!



Funny you posted, I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were doing. So glad you are a Wish Granter you know what it will mean to a child to receive whatever they wants.


----------



## Bill_Lin

tinytreasures said:


> Funny you posted, I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were doing. So glad you are a Wish Granter you know what it will mean to a child to receive whatever they wants.


I had to get to the point, even after we were declared in remission, in my own healing that I was ready for this kind of step.  I know I am ready now, to give back.  My dream would be to one day volunteer a week at GKTW Village.  Perhaps when I retire.

I am so glad to hear the the BIG GIVE is still going strong.  That was one of the most exciting connections from these connections we have here.

If someone has come back recently from GKTW and has the current weekly calendar of evening events, I would really appreciate having it to help people plan their daily theme park visits.  They used to post it on their website, but no longer do so.

Thanks to all.

 Bill


----------



## jj0plin

Bill_Lin said:


> I had to get to the point, even after we were declared in remission, in my own healing that I was ready for this kind of step.  I know I am ready now, to give back.  My dream would be to one day volunteer a week at GKTW Village.  Perhaps when I retire.
> 
> I am so glad to hear the the BIG GIVE is still going strong.  That was one of the most exciting connections from these connections we have here.
> 
> If someone has come back recently from GKTW and has the current weekly calendar of evening events, I would really appreciate having it to help people plan their daily theme park visits.  They used to post it on their website, but no longer do so.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> Bill


It's still on the site, just a little hard to find   here is the link  http://givekidstheworld.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village


----------



## newdrama12

Bill_Lin said:


> If someone has come back recently from GKTW and has the current weekly calendar of evening events, I would really appreciate having it to help people plan their daily theme park visits.  They used to post it on their website, but no longer do so.




I'm a regular volunteer at the Village and not sure that I put it in the right place, but I have made a new thread for the weekly schedule. If it is in the wrong place, feel free to move it or let me know where I should put it. I made a new thread that way, families didn't have to search here in order to find it. Hope that is ok. Here is the link to the entertainment schedule: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40026361#post40026361


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> It's still on the site, just a little hard to find   here is the link  http://givekidstheworld.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village


Hey Thanks.... but how did you get there from the home page?  I saved the url as a favorite.... but I am still wondering how you did it.


----------



## Bill_Lin

newdrama12 said:


> I'm a regular volunteer at the Village and not sure that I put it in the right place, but I have made a new thread for the weekly schedule. If it is in the wrong place, feel free to move it or let me know where I should put it. I made a new thread that way, families didn't have to search here in order to find it. Hope that is ok. Here is the link to the entertainment schedule: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40026361#post40026361


That was a wonderful thing to do... that way folks can see it without using up bandwidth on the GKTW site.   THANKS


----------



## tinytreasures

Bill_Lin said:


> Hey Thanks.... but how did you get there from the home page?  I saved the url as a favorite.... but I am still wondering how you did it.


go to the main page
click "about us"
then "families"
right above the pinkish box there are the word click here (click that)


----------



## jj0plin

Bill_Lin said:


> Hey Thanks.... but how did you get there from the home page?  I saved the url as a favorite.... but I am still wondering how you did it.



go here *http://givekidstheworld.org/*
then hover over *About Us* and select *Families*
within the text, select the last line that says *click here*
it takes you to another page, from there select *Village Info*
then select *Village Schedule*


----------



## kailatilear

I was wondering as I am still trying to finalize our planning if we are allowed to do EMH at the different parks?


----------



## newdrama12

kailatilear said:


> I was wondering as I am still trying to finalize our planning if we are allowed to do EMH at the different parks?



Unfortuately, GKTW families are not able to use EMH.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I was wondering as I am still trying to finalize our planning if we are allowed to do EMH at the different parks?



Last time we were able to stay at AK for EMH. I guess it depends.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Last time we were able to stay at AK for EMH. I guess it depends.



* There have DEFINITELY been stories/instances of Pixie Dust being sprinkled on a family who was allowed to stay for EMH...I thought of your family immediately when I read the question Kris!  Your family seems to attract a LOT of Pixie Dust  and you CERTAINLY deserve it! You never know WHAT might happen on a Wish trip it seems!*


----------



## MitoDadMO

Kade was in the ER last night with restricted airways.  They gave him a steroid thinking he may have the croup.  Good news is this is the FIRST time he went to the ER and they did not keep him over night!


----------



## tinytreasures

MitoDadMO said:


> Kade was in the ER last night with restricted airways.  They gave him a steroid thinking he may have the croup.  Good news is this is the FIRST time he went to the ER and they did not keep him over night!


So glad he got to come home 
hope he feels better soon


----------



## that's nice

MitoDadMO said:


> Kade was in the ER last night with restricted airways.  They gave him a steroid thinking he may have the croup.  Good news is this is the FIRST time he went to the ER and they did not keep him over night!



My DD had croup in January. After a day or 2 of the steroids the cough got better but it did linger for about a week. 2 things to try are moist air and cold air. 

Glad you didn't get admitted!


----------



## sparkers68

We couldn't be more excited!!!! Our trip is officially booked for this May 4-11 at Pop Century, we are driving down from Ontario Canada!!!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

kailatilear said:


> I was wondering as I am still trying to finalize our planning if we are allowed to do EMH at the different parks?


Officially the answer is no.

*However*, once a person is in the Park during normal operating hours they will not be asked to leave at official Park Closing.  There is no problem allowing you to spend money (food, drink, or merchandise).  You cannot enter the Park after official closing without having a Disney Resort Key.

As far as the attractions, normally you would have to show a Disney KTTW or a room key from the Swolphin, SoG or the DTD Hilton.  However, I do not know of any CM who would stop a family with MAW/GKTW buttons from entering attractions during Evening EMH.

Note that for Morning EMH you must have the room key as well as a ticket to enter the Park


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> go here *http://givekidstheworld.org/*
> then hover over *About Us* and select *Families*
> within the text, select the last line that says *click here*
> it takes you to another page, from there select *Village Info*
> then select *Village Schedule*


Hey, thanks.


----------



## Bill_Lin

sparkers68 said:


> We couldn't be more excited!!!! Our trip is officially booked for this May 4-11 at Pop Century, we are driving down from Ontario Canada!!!


Wow, that is a long drive.  Time for the fun to start as you get serious about getting psyched up for the trip.


----------



## Bill_Lin

kailatilear said:


> I was wondering as I am still trying to finalize our planning if we are allowed to do EMH at the different parks?


I was interested in this for our trip as well, but found it to be unecessary for a couple of reasons:
1) We did not have the stamina and energy to do more time at the parks than the normal allotment.  In fact, we took to getting late starts in the morning after a leisurely breakfast at the Gingerbread House and meeting with the characters that visit the village most days.  Most folks spend a lot of time waiting in lines, which is actually sort of restful.  We did not have to wait in lines much and so went from ride to ride with little rest.
2) We received such special treatment, access to characters, short wait for rides, that there was no reason to need Extra Magic.  When Disney Hotel Guests are in the parks early or late, GKTW Village dwellers are often at the Village doing all the fun things there.


----------



## maroo

Bill_Lin said:


> I was interested in this for our trip as well, but found it to be unecessary for a couple of reasons:
> 1) We did not have the stamina and energy to do more time at the parks than the normal allotment.  In fact, we took to getting late starts in the morning after a leisurely breakfast at the Gingerbread House and meeting with the characters that visit the village most days.  Most folks spend a lot of time waiting in lines, which is actually sort of restful.  We did not have to wait in lines much and so went from ride to ride with little rest.
> 2) We received such special treatment, access to characters, short wait for rides, that there was no reason to need Extra Magic.  When Disney Hotel Guests are in the parks early or late, GKTW Village dwellers are often at the Village doing all the fun things there.



This is true!  

But I have talked with several families that did take advantage of evening EMH.

Since we only get three Disney Days, some families do a really long day in the parks to fit two parks in one day...

I have also seen a few really cool reports of families that stayed for the late EMH and had a blast!

Having said that...it is not officially offered...but I feel like most CM's (or managers, if you need to ask a 2nd person) will not deny a wish family from enjoying the park.  In fact, if it isn't very busy (usually LATE in the night at the end of EMH) the CM's may be able to heap extra pixie dust on a family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Bill_Lin said:


> I was interested in this for our trip as well, but found it to be unecessary for a couple of reasons:
> 1) We did not have the stamina and energy to do more time at the parks than the normal allotment.  In fact, we took to getting late starts in the morning after a leisurely breakfast at the Gingerbread House and meeting with the characters that visit the village most days.  Most folks spend a lot of time waiting in lines, which is actually sort of restful.  We did not have to wait in lines much and so went from ride to ride with little rest.
> 2) We received such special treatment, access to characters, short wait for rides, that there was no reason to need Extra Magic.  When Disney Hotel Guests are in the parks early or late, GKTW Village dwellers are often at the Village doing all the fun things there.



For us...we are hoping for one EMH and that is at DHS. The night before we don't get in until after 6pm and time we get to GKTW it'll be about 8pm. The next morning we have the orientation at 9am and then we need to eat...BTW..sleep in a little from the exhausting travel day. We won't get to our first park(DHS) until at least 12pm. The park closes at 7pm for EMH. The EMH is from 7-10. Even though we won't be staying until 10pm...I'm hoping we can stay at least 8-8:30pm. This is one of our favorite parks. If we can't we can't and I sure we can get everything done we want, but since we are going at very busy time..those extra hours can help.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2mitokids said:


> For us...we are hoping for one EMH and that is at DHS. The night before we don't get in until after 6pm and time we get to GKTW it'll be about 8pm. The next morning we have the orientation at 9am and then we need to eat...BTW..sleep in a little from the exhausting travel day. We won't get to our first park(DHS) until at least 12pm. The park closes at 7pm for EMH. The EMH is from 7-10. Even though we won't be staying until 10pm...I'm hoping we can stay at least 8-8:30pm. This is one of our favorite parks. If we can't we can't and I sure we can get everything done we want, but since we are going at very busy time..those extra hours can help.


What day of the week will you be there?
Is it during a school vacation period?

Generally, I would recommend Animal Kingdom the first day because it is easier to take in within a short period, although it closes early every day.  We were able to do DHS and Epcot both in one long day, although we spent minimal time in World Showcase (not that into shopping) and had to skip some shows at DHS.

Even though you want to sleep in the first morning, adrenaline might interfere with that plan.  Perhaps you could leave right after orientation for the park to gain some time.  You could have breakfast before that (it does not take much time to get through the line for breakfast since many folks eat and leave as early as possible.

All this being said, it never hurts to ask about extras, though we would not want to give the impression that wish families can expect EMH since it is not policy to do so and Disney tries hard to avoid creating expectations that might not be fulfilled.  The rule of thumb on wish trips is ASK... do not hesitate to ASK... it will do no harm.  The vast majority of wish trip families will be very polite in how they ask and how they respond to "I am sorry, but no" answers, and Disney knows that.  They treat us all like royalty, and I love Disney for that.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2mitokids said:


> For us...we are hoping for one EMH and that is at DHS. The night before we don't get in until after 6pm and time we get to GKTW it'll be about 8pm. The next morning we have the orientation at 9am and then we need to eat...BTW..sleep in a little from the exhausting travel day. We won't get to our first park(DHS) until at least 12pm. The park closes at 7pm for EMH. The EMH is from 7-10. Even though we won't be staying until 10pm...I'm hoping we can stay at least 8-8:30pm. This is one of our favorite parks. If we can't we can't and I sure we can get everything done we want, but since we are going at very busy time..those extra hours can help.


Are you using resources like wdwinfo.com and Birnbaums to help you decide wich parks which days?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

sparkers68 said:


> We couldn't be more excited!!!! Our trip is officially booked for this May 4-11 at Pop Century, we are driving down from Ontario Canada!!!



Who is your Wish trip through? Just out of curiosty, how come you aren't staying at GKTW? So exciting, have fun planning!!


----------



## kailatilear

I want to thank everyone for all your help regarding the EMH.

Here are our plans so far.

Thurs 2/24
Arrive in Orlando at 9:20 am
Spend the day at GKTW

Fri 2/25
SeaWorld 
Afternoon or evening is open

Sat 2/26
Chef Mickeys @ 7:25 am
AK in the am
DHS in the afternoon

Sun 2/27 Epcot

Mon 2/28
Driving to Daytona
Abby really wants to see Daytona speedway

Tues 3/1
MK

Wed 3/2
Day open
Have to be at the airport at 6pm for our 9pm flight

Any suggestions are appreciated.  Also, where are the fairies located now that Toontown is closed.  Kaila really wants to see Tinkerbell.


----------



## newdrama12

kailatilear said:


> I want to thank everyone for all your help regarding the EMH.
> 
> Here are our plans so far.
> 
> Thurs 2/24
> Arrive in Orlando at 9:20 am
> Spend the day at GKTW
> 
> Fri 2/25
> SeaWorld
> Afternoon or evening is open
> 
> Sat 2/26
> Chef Mickeys @ 7:25 am
> AK in the am
> DHS in the afternoon
> 
> Sun 2/27 Epcot
> 
> Mon 2/28
> Driving to Daytona
> Abby really wants to see Daytona speedway
> 
> Tues 3/1
> MK
> 
> Wed 3/2
> Day open
> Have to be at the airport at 6pm for our 9pm flight
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.  Also, where are the fairies located now that Toontown is closed.  Kaila really wants to see Tinkerbell.



Are you going to try and take a tour of Daytona? Also, Tink and her friends are doing meet and greets near Mouse Gears at Epcot.


----------



## Bill_Lin

kailatilear said:


> I want to thank everyone for all your help regarding the EMH.
> 
> Here are our plans so far.
> 
> Thurs 2/24
> Arrive in Orlando at 9:20 am
> Spend the day at GKTW
> 
> Fri 2/25
> SeaWorld
> Afternoon or evening is open
> 
> Sat 2/26
> Chef Mickeys @ 7:25 am
> AK in the am
> DHS in the afternoon
> 
> Sun 2/27 Epcot
> 
> Mon 2/28
> Driving to Daytona
> Abby really wants to see Daytona speedway
> 
> Tues 3/1
> MK
> 
> Wed 3/2
> Day open
> Have to be at the airport at 6pm for our 9pm flight
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.  Also, where are the fairies located now that Toontown is closed.  Kaila really wants to see Tinkerbell.


Why not run down to Daytona the first day so you can save another day for a theme park?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Bill_Lin said:


> What day of the week will you be there?
> Is it during a school vacation period?
> 
> Generally, I would recommend Animal Kingdom the first day because it is easier to take in within a short period, although it closes early every day.  We were able to do DHS and Epcot both in one long day, although we spent minimal time in World Showcase (not that into shopping) and had to skip some shows at DHS.
> 
> Even though you want to sleep in the first morning, adrenaline might interfere with that plan.  Perhaps you could leave right after orientation for the park to gain some time.  You could have breakfast before that (it does not take much time to get through the line for breakfast since many folks eat and leave as early as possible.
> 
> All this being said, it never hurts to ask about extras, though we would not want to give the impression that wish families can expect EMH since it is not policy to do so and Disney tries hard to avoid creating expectations that might not be fulfilled.  The rule of thumb on wish trips is ASK... do not hesitate to ASK... it will do no harm.  The vast majority of wish trip families will be very polite in how they ask and how they respond to "I am sorry, but no" answers, and Disney knows that.  They treat us all like royalty, and I love Disney for that.



We aren't going to do AK this time. We went for my youngest wish trip in 08..so we kind of know the ropes. The last time we didn't go to Epcot, so this time that is a must. Disney World is differently a whole day and so is Epcot. Since we have been to DHS and even though it's one of our favorites..If we don't see everything...that's ok..as long as we ride TSM 5 times...lol. With all of Kylee's medical stuff and SN chair..it's just too hard to park hop. 

   Oh...we are going March 13th...right in the heart of Spring break. If we get the Pixie Dust...great...if not..that's ok too.


----------



## Glo's wish

I just posted more Big Give pics!!!  Only 6 more days to go!!!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2mitokids said:


> We aren't going to do AK this time. We went for my youngest wish trip in 08..so we kind of know the ropes. The last time we didn't go to Epcot, so this time that is a must. Disney World is differently a whole day and so is Epcot. Since we have been to DHS and even though it's one of our favorites..If we don't see everything...that's ok..as long as we ride TSM 5 times...lol. With all of Kylee's medical stuff and SN chair..it's just too hard to park hop.
> 
> Oh...we are going March 13th...right in the heart of Spring break. If we get the Pixie Dust...great...if not..that's ok too.


I assume you know about the boat from Epcot to DHS.

Have you considered Islands of Adventure with Harry Potter etc.


----------



## kailatilear

newdrama12 said:


> Are you going to try and take a tour of Daytona? Also, Tink and her friends are doing meet and greets near Mouse Gears at Epcot.



Yes we are going to try and take the tour of Daytona.  Abby loves Nascar and when she found out it was close she asked if we could go, so we looked it up online and saw they do a tour.  Thanks for the Tink info.



Bill_Lin said:


> Why not run down to Daytona the first day so you can save another day for a theme park?



The reason we are doing Daytona on Monday is because it is more of a down day 1/2 way through the trip.  

We are going to try and fit Universal in on one of our open am/pm days.  

All of these are not set in stone either, this is just a guideline.  We are a very spontaneous family, so things can change by the minute with us. LOL

We are still also waiting to see what GKTW offers as far as things that you learn at orientation.


----------



## HeatherSP

I just posted the story of how Lhea got her unique name on my thread if you are interested you can click on her PTR to read it.


----------



## twinmum

kailatilear said:


> I want to thank everyone for all your help regarding the EMH.
> 
> Here are our plans so far.
> 
> Thurs 2/24
> Arrive in Orlando at 9:20 am
> Spend the day at GKTW
> 
> Fri 2/25
> SeaWorld
> Afternoon or evening is open
> 
> Sat 2/26
> Chef Mickeys @ 7:25 am
> AK in the am
> DHS in the afternoon
> 
> Sun 2/27 Epcot
> 
> Mon 2/28
> Driving to Daytona
> Abby really wants to see Daytona speedway
> 
> Tues 3/1
> MK
> 
> Wed 3/2
> Day open
> Have to be at the airport at 6pm for our 9pm flight
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.  Also, where are the fairies located now that Toontown is closed.  Kaila really wants to see Tinkerbell.



Hello!  We're planning another WDW trip (4 weeks!) and I'm following updates from our TA.  She posted this on Facebook a while back:

"Futureworld Fairies? Mickey's Toontown Fair has it's final day of operation on February 11 2011...the new Pixie Hollow Fairy Garden will open at Epcot on February 12 2011. Meet and greet with Tinkerbell and the other fairies, in Pixie Hollow, near Mouse Gear in Epcot's Future World daily from 9:30am to 5:45pm."

Also, FYI:

"With the closing of Toontown  Mickey and Minnie will be greeting guests in Tomorrowland near Space Mountain & the Princesses will be visiting with guests at the Adventureland Veranda"

(Mickey's Toontown closed Feb 12)

From the WDW website:
Mickey's Toontown Fair Closed

The Magic Kingdom is beginning an expansion that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland. To make way for this transformation, Mickey's Toontown Fair will close February 12, 2011. Fantasyland construction will be completed in phases with most new attractions open by 2013.

Attraction Changes

In the meantime, you can meet Mickey, Minnie and the Disney princesses throughout Magic Kingdom. Starting Spring 2011, they will greet Guests at the Town Square Exposition Hall. 

Tinker Bell and her fairy friends will be joining the cast of Epcot, where they bring magic to the International Flower and Garden Festival in the spring.

The Walt Disney World Railroad will stay open, but the Toontown station will be closed during construction.


Alison


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I posted this on my PTR, but I wanted a few more views. Does anyone know what to expect at an initial Immunologists appt? Peanut is meeting with one for the first time tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to expect. They mentioned blood work, otherwise I have no clue. Do they just go over her history and why she was sent there? I know her GI Specialist mentioned she might be a candidate for IVIG therapy, so i'm guessing that will be discussed as well?


----------



## The Lurker

kailatilear said:


> Just found out the the space shuttle launches the same day we arrive.  It launches at 4:50pm.  Does anyone know if you can see it from GKTW?  Just curious, it would be an amazing highlight to the trip, but not a huge deal if not.



I am sorry for the late response but I am have not been able to keep up.  As to the Shuttle Launch.  Depending on the cloud cover (according to the weather reports it should not be a problem on Thursday), The launch will be visible from anywhere in the Orlando area - just look directly east.  It is best to have access to a radio or tv as the launch is frequently delayed and it helps to know when it actually takes off.  It will take a minute or two from the actual launch to see it (you know the time for light to travel stuff - it is 45 miles away).  If you want to see it, just go to some place without many trees (like a parking lot) and look east for the bright light and vapor trail.  It is an amazing sight and well worth stopping and looking at.  Also if you are in a public area you will probably see the locals come out and look east.  Many of us never tire of the sight.


----------



## kellyw8863

Mom2Miracles said:


> I posted this on my PTR, but I wanted a few more views. Does anyone know what to expect at an initial Immunologists appt? Peanut is meeting with one for the first time tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to expect. They mentioned blood work, otherwise I have no clue. Do they just go over her history and why she was sent there? I know her GI Specialist mentioned she might be a candidate for IVIG therapy, so i'm guessing that will be discussed as well?



My daughter Ali sees immunology regularly.  For the first appointment, they ran _tons_ of blood work.  We also went through her infection history with a fine toothed comb.  While it was determined that she doesn't have a specific IgG deficiency, she does not respond well to immunizations and because of multiple antibiotic allergies, she is not a good candidate for prophylaxis.  She will be starting SCIG therapy on March 15th.


----------



## MonkeyManMichael

Hello.

I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.  

What should I do first.

How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.  

Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?

Thanks.
Roxanne
MonkeyManMichael


----------



## brookerene

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael



Hi Roxanne, first, you have come here so that is good!  the Big Give is a group of people who give... there is not a sign up....I think one of them will respond here to give you more info...  they choose MAW families and shower them for their trip...it's neat to watch....
In regards to a camera or video...GKTW does have them for families to borrow...but if you can get a good one for your trip, I would recommend that.  In regards to Luggage, our MAW chapter asked if we had some.  I don't know if they'll give us some but you might want to check with them.  A friend of mine sent my kids some carry-ons so maybe you know someone you can borrow some from.
In regards to the clothes...the Big Givers might know that better.  You can buy some on Etsty.com...
What dates are you going?


----------



## brookerene

Also if you can go to post #2 it'll show you how to start a pre trip report (PTR) there y ou can share your story and post questions as well....


----------



## Mom2Miracles

kellyw8863 said:


> My daughter Ali sees immunology regularly.  For the first appointment, they ran _tons_ of blood work.  We also went through her infection history with a fine toothed comb.  While it was determined that she doesn't have a specific IgG deficiency, she does not respond well to immunizations and because of multiple antibiotic allergies, she is not a good candidate for prophylaxis.  She will be starting SCIG therapy on March 15th.



My daughter is IgA deficient, and has a tough time fighing off infections once she gets one. Shes had A LOT of them in the last year, being hospitalized for every one, lasting weeks on end along with a myriad of IV meds. Its been really hard, and this is on top of her other health issues. Her GI Specialist thought that IVIG therapy might be beneficial to help build her immune system and strengthen her body while we are working to put some weight on her. Anytime she gets any kind of bug,her weight drops (she can't afford any weight loss), and just takes a long time to come around. She is weak all around, so he really thinks her body just needs a boost all around. Again, he isn't an Immunologist (but a fabulous GI doc, lol) so I guess we'll find out more tomorrow. Good luck with the SCIG Therapy, I hope it does wonders for your daughter.


----------



## tinytreasures

kellyw8863 said:


> My daughter Ali sees immunology regularly.  For the first appointment, they ran _tons_ of blood work.  We also went through her infection history with a fine toothed comb.  While it was determined that she doesn't have a specific IgG deficiency, she does not respond well to immunizations and because of multiple antibiotic allergies, she is not a good candidate for prophylaxis.  She will be starting SCIG therapy on March 15th.


good luck on SCIG we did did IVIG for 7 yrs if you have any question pm me


----------



## Glo's wish

Mom2Miracles said:


> I posted this on my PTR, but I wanted a few more views. Does anyone know what to expect at an initial Immunologists appt? Peanut is meeting with one for the first time tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to expect. They mentioned blood work, otherwise I have no clue. Do they just go over her history and why she was sent there? I know her GI Specialist mentioned she might be a candidate for IVIG therapy, so i'm guessing that will be discussed as well?


Kristy-  Our intial consult with Immunologist was basically blood work and an indepth history.  I have to tell you IVIG (and now weekly Hizentra subq infusions) have changed our lives! We used to live more than half the time in the hospital until Glo started IVIG. Now she has only had 2 unplanned admits in the last year!!!  Good luck!


----------



## Glo's wish

I posted picks of more Big Gives on our PTR earlier. Stop on by!


----------



## Bill_Lin

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael


Roxanne,
Helping folks plan and walk through their Wish Trips to Disney is what this tread is all about.  You will meet a lot of veteran Wish Trippers here from GKTW Village.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.  Check out the links in my signature for trip planning tips and a link to the evening schedule at the Village.  You might also want to check out the Give Kids the World sites on Facebook if you are a member.  Their actual website is gktw.org.  Chose "families" then "click here" near the bottom of the article to find out more.

Bill


----------



## Bill_Lin

kailatilear said:


> Yes we are going to try and take the tour of Daytona.  Abby loves Nascar and when she found out it was close she asked if we could go, so we looked it up online and saw they do a tour.  Thanks for the Tink info.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we are doing Daytona on Monday is because it is more of a down day 1/2 way through the trip.
> 
> We are going to try and fit Universal in on one of our open am/pm days.
> 
> All of these are not set in stone either, this is just a guideline.  We are a very spontaneous family, so things can change by the minute with us. LOL
> 
> We are still also waiting to see what GKTW offers as far as things that you learn at orientation.


When we went we received a three day park hopper pass for Disney parks and a two day park hopper pass for Universal/ and I.O.A. plus one day at Sea World.  Does anyone know if that is still the case?


----------



## that's nice

Bill_Lin said:


> When we went we received a three day park hopper pass for Disney parks and a two day park hopper pass for Universal/ and I.O.A. plus one day at Sea World.  Does anyone know if that is still the case?


That is what we received in December.


----------



## kailatilear

Bill_Lin said:


> When we went we received a three day park hopper pass for Disney parks and a two day park hopper pass for Universal/ and I.O.A. plus one day at Sea World.  Does anyone know if that is still the case?



That is what they said we will be getting!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Glo's wish said:


> Kristy-  Our intial consult with Immunologist was basically blood work and an indepth history.  I have to tell you IVIG (and now weekly Hizentra subq infusions) have changed our lives! We used to live more than half the time in the hospital until Glo started IVIG. Now she has only had 2 unplanned admits in the last year!!!  Good luck!



Thanks Jeanie. I'm gad to hear that Glo did so well with IVIG and that it had such a positive impact on her life.


----------



## LindaBabe

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael



As others have said, you can't "sign up" for the Big Give - it's the luck of the draw if you are selected.  My _guess_ is - since your trip is next month - you likely will not be due to lack of time.

First - read the first page of this thread, and some of the pre - trip reports.
2nd - find out what your MAW chapter covers and what arrangements they will make for you
3rd - read the GKTW website (AND the packet you will recieve from them - since you're going next month, it should come soon)

You'll get other ideas from the pre trip reports about what you should be doing.

Things to note - you will be given lots of goodies at GKTW, so be sure you take an empty or nearly empty bag to bring them all home in!

You really don't need "Disney attire" - you will have the single most important decoration - your WISH magic button.  But inexpensive disney themed clothing and souvenirs can be had easily at the Walmart at the corner of 192 and the road to GKTW.

If you don't have suitcases, can't borrow any, and money is an issue - check the local salvation army, good will, or other thrift store - mine have tons of them at very good prices.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  Someone was asking about where to meet Tinkerbelll.  My TA posted the following link on her website

 (OK, I'll just posted the article here, and here's the link: http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/di...en-opens-for-guests-to-meet-disney-fairies/):

Main | Bill Nye The Science Guy visits Epcot on Wednesday for National Engineers Week » 

Epcots Pixie Hollow garden opens for guests to meet Disney fairies 
A Mom and The Mouse, Kristin Ford  posted by kristin ford on February, 22 2011 12:59 AM 
Discuss This: Comments(6) | Add to del.icio.us | Digg it 
Tinker Bell and Terence greet guests in the new Pixie Hollow garden at Epcot. (Kristin Ford/Orlando Sentinel)
Though it may look like part of the preparations for the Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival, the outdoor meet-and-greet area for Disney Fairies is not seasonal.

Tinker Bell and her friends were relocated from the Magic Kingdom to the new Pixie Hollow garden after Mickeys Toontown Fair closed Feb. 12. Pixie Hollow, which is located between Mouse Gear and the Kim Possible booth, opened mid-week last week.

Guests can meet Tinker Bell and her fairy friends daily from 9:30 a.m. to 5:45 p.m. The current schedule, which is subject to change, shows four fairies on guest-greeting duty:

9:30 a.m.: Tinker Bell and Terence

10:10 a.m.: Rosetta and Vidia

10:50 a.m.: Tinker Bell and Terence

11:30 a.m.: Rosetta and Vidia

12:10: Tinker Bell and Terence

12:50 p.m.: Rosetta and Vidia

1:30 p.m.: Terence

2 p.m.: Tinker Bell

2:40 p.m.: Rosetta and Vidia

3:20 p.m. Tinker Bell and Terence

4 p.m. Rosetta and Vidia

4:40 p.m. Tinker Bell and Terence

5:15 p.m. Rosetta and Vidia

There are two queues for Pixie Hollow garden  one for Tinker Bell and Terence and one for Rosetta and Vidia  which should help cut wait times for guests wanting photos with specific fairies.


----------



## Corrine 1973

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael



First of all congrats on your family being selected for a Make a Wish trip.  We went in Sept of 2009 and had a wonderful time.  I see you already have been given a lot of advice on lugage and The Big Give so I won't go further into that.  As for the camera, as was said there is one you can barrow at GKTW.  It is a camera/Video camera duo.  My camera was stollen the second day of out trip and I ended up barrowing one.  If they are the same one, they are a little bit big and have no flash.  You also have to turn them in before the end of the trip so that they can finalize the disc they are on.  While it was very nice that they have this available it might be easier to barrow one form someone if you don't have the money to buy one.  
I would also suggest looking to see if you have a Disney Outlet store by your house.  The one by my house has t-shirts currently available from $3-$5.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Very happy to say that after much persistance (basically checking for reservations every day) I was able to get Fantasmic! Dining reservations.Very excited!

Plus question for those who have gone to WDW after their Wish trips.  Our only knowledge of WDW is our Wish trip and I don't want to be disappointed that we are not going to get the same amount of pixie dust we recieved then.  Any advice on how to set our expectations where they should be. TIA


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted some pictures on page 42 and page 43 has another awesome Big Give!!


----------



## kailatilear

I just posted the last few BIG GIVES on my PTR.  I am sorry it has taken so long to get them posted.  Between Tilear's belly, his surgery, the hospital stay and life I got so far behind.

I can't thank everyone who participated in our BIG GIVE enough!!!  All of you were wonderful and have made a huge impact in our lives and our trip!!! Thank you all so very very much!!!


----------



## shruley

The Wish granters are coming this Thurs. evening!    So excited for her to actually Make her Wish!  She's only 4, cross your fingers she actually says Disney World!  Once she's made the wish, I'll try to start a PTR.  (I did start a Blog entry on it though, here   http://www.reachingmylimit.com/2011/02/wishese.html     After months of waiting, it's hard to believe they're actually coming!


----------



## kailatilear

shruley said:


> The Wish granters are coming this Thurs. evening!    So excited for her to actually Make her Wish!  She's only 4, cross your fingers she actually says Disney World!  Once she's made the wish, I'll try to start a PTR.  (I did start a Blog entry on it though, here   http://www.reachingmylimit.com/2011/02/wishese.html     After months of waiting, it's hard to believe they're actually coming!



YEAH!!!! Keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## Mom2mitokids

twinmum said:


> Hello!  Someone was asking about where to meet Tinkerbelll.  My TA posted the following link on her website
> 
> (OK, I'll just posted the article here, and here's the link: http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/di...en-opens-for-guests-to-meet-disney-fairies/):
> 
> Main | Bill Nye The Science Guy visits Epcot on Wednesday for National Engineers Week »
> 
> Epcots Pixie Hollow garden opens for guests to meet Disney fairies
> A Mom and The Mouse, Kristin Ford  posted by kristin ford on February, 22 2011 12:59 AM
> Discuss This: Comments(6) | Add to del.icio.us | Digg it
> Tinker Bell and Terence greet guests in the new Pixie Hollow garden at Epcot. (Kristin Ford/Orlando Sentinel)
> Though it may look like part of the preparations for the Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival, the outdoor meet-and-greet area for Disney Fairies is not seasonal.
> 
> Tinker Bell and her friends were relocated from the Magic Kingdom to the new Pixie Hollow garden after Mickeys Toontown Fair closed Feb. 12. Pixie Hollow, which is located between Mouse Gear and the Kim Possible booth, opened mid-week last week.
> 
> Guests can meet Tinker Bell and her fairy friends daily from 9:30 a.m. to 5:45 p.m. The current schedule, which is subject to change, shows four fairies on guest-greeting duty:
> 
> 9:30 a.m.: Tinker Bell and Terence
> 
> 10:10 a.m.: Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> 10:50 a.m.: Tinker Bell and Terence
> 
> 11:30 a.m.: Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> 12:10: Tinker Bell and Terence
> 
> 12:50 p.m.: Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> 1:30 p.m.: Terence
> 
> 2 p.m.: Tinker Bell
> 
> 2:40 p.m.: Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> 3:20 p.m. Tinker Bell and Terence
> 
> 4 p.m. Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> 4:40 p.m. Tinker Bell and Terence
> 
> 5:15 p.m. Rosetta and Vidia
> 
> There are two queues for Pixie Hollow garden  one for Tinker Bell and Terence and one for Rosetta and Vidia  which should help cut wait times for guests wanting photos with specific fairies.



Thank you for posting this. I'm going to print it out. Do you know where the Princesses are and Whinnie the Pooh and characters


----------



## Mom2mitokids

More Big Gives!!! Please Start on page 42 as I posted other pictures today.


----------



## jj0plin

I've also posted a few Big Gives over the past few days.  I created a Table of Contents in my first post


----------



## Bill_Lin

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael


Roxanne,
Once you get to Kissimmee, you can pick up Disney tee shirts and such at the Wal-Mart near Give Kids the World Village.  They have a huge section of Disney stuff there.  It will not be labeled Disney World, just Disney, but you can get a lot of character shirts or stuffed animals.


----------



## Bill_Lin

shruley said:


> The Wish granters are coming this Thurs. evening!    So excited for her to actually Make her Wish!  She's only 4, cross your fingers she actually says Disney World!  Once she's made the wish, I'll try to start a PTR.  (I did start a Blog entry on it though, here   http://www.reachingmylimit.com/2011/02/wishese.html     After months of waiting, it's hard to believe they're actually coming!


Viewing wdwinfo.com or other Disney information sites online might help your child visualize what a Disney World Wish might be like.


----------



## Bill_Lin

To help build excitement for our wish trip we ordered the free trip planning DVD from the Disney website, and viewed the Samatha Brown and other specials on Disney World and Sea World that happened to be showing on the travel channel.BIll_Lin


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm going to print it out. Do you know where the Princesses are and Whinnie the Pooh and characters


The best place for meeting Princesses is the Meal at the Castle which required advanced reservations (though read on our trip report about the magic we received in that regard) or at France in Epcot.  We found Pooh near Splash Mountain.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm going to print it out. Do you know where the Princesses are and Whinnie the Pooh and characters


 Kris, This is direct from the *WDW Website*
Mickey's Toontown Fair Closed

The Magic Kingdom is beginning an expansion that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland. To make way for this transformation, Mickey's Toontown Fair will close February 12, 2011. Fantasyland construction will be completed in phases with most new attractions open by 2013.

Attraction Changes

In the meantime, you can meet Mickey, Minnie and the Disney princesses throughout Magic Kingdom. Starting Spring 2011, they will greet Guests at the Town Square Exposition Hall.

Tinker Bell and her fairy friends will be joining the cast of Epcot, where they bring magic to the International Flower and Garden Festival in the spring.

The Walt Disney World Railroad will stay open, but the Toontown station will be closed during construction.

*We personally saw Pooh and friends at Animal Kingdom*


----------



## blessedmom4

*In my Magically Speaking Newsletters I just read this piece of info:

Toontown Closed
Mickey's Toontown Fair has been walled off and removed from the park map. Character meet-and-greets have been moved to other locations throughout the park. Currently, the princesses can be found at the Adventureland Veranda. Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse are appearing in multiple places in the park, showing up near the exit of Splash Mountain, at the Tomorrowland Patio near the Carousel of Progress, and inside the lobby area of the Hall of Presidents. Later this spring, Mickey and Minnie will move to the Town Square Exhibition Hall, which has been renamed to the Town Square Theater. The new name now appears on the guide maps. 

Also announced, for the first time ever in a meet and greet location, guests who are wanting to meet with Mickey will have the ability to obtain a FASTPASS. Guests will then be able to come back during a designated one hour time window to get pictures and autographs without having to wait in the standby queue. For those who will be waiting in the standby line, an interactive queue will be available to help pass the time. *


----------



## brookerene

I'm glad they are doing a fastpass for Mickey.  I remember waiting 45 min to get my oldest's photo with tigger (when he was 9 mo's old..). and he screamed and I took the photo anyway...made tigger hold and then I snapped the shot. I need to scan it and post it. It's one of my fave photos...but I wouldn't do it again....I wish Fantasyland was already expanded -I heard the new 7 dwarves mine ride is going to be really neat with rail cars that rock as you go...!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Sorry we have been absent.  We have been at Childrens hospital again.  A friend of ours has a little boy that was diagnosed with a severe form of epilepsy similar to kade.  we went up to visit them last night.


----------



## Leeds-Josh

I've found out last week that i'm going to have my wish granted to go to WWOHP.

We are still in the early process, passport details etc.....but I CANT WAIT. We will most likely be going in October and I probably spend at least 2/3hrs on the internet a day just looking at florida related things. 

Because me and my family will probs never do anything like this ever again we will get our own Disney Passes. Its too big of an opportunity to waste.

I have a heart condition but luckily I can go on big coasters  Its been a turbulant few yrs lots of ops some with side affects. I have fluid in my stomach. I was told in September that I will eventually need a transplant. But hopefully that wont be anytime soon. Things are starting to get better now I had op in December which strangely (with my track record) went perfectly so to hear about the wish was the icing on top of the most delicious cake in the world.


----------



## brookerene

Leeds-Josh said:


> I've found out last week that i'm going to have my wish granted to go to WWOHP.
> 
> We are still in the early process, passport details etc.....but I CANT WAIT. We will most likely be going in October and I probably spend at least 2/3hrs on the internet a day just looking at florida related things.
> 
> Because me and my family will probs never do anything like this ever again we will get our own Disney Passes. Its too big of an opportunity to waste.
> 
> I have a heart condition but luckily I can go on big coasters  Its been a turbulant few yrs lots of ops some with side affects. I have fluid in my stomach. I was told in September that I will eventually need a transplant. But hopefully that wont be anytime soon. Things are starting to get better now I had op in December which strangely (with my track record) went perfectly so to hear about the wish was the icing on top of the most delicious cake in the world.




Welcome to the boards Josh.... this is the place to learn and make friends...  I'm glad that you are getting your wish....One of the places we want to see is the WWOHP too!  I think it'll be a great trip for you and your family.  Yes icing on the cake is good!  Make sure you start a PTR (look for directions on post 2) and share your story!    I hope that if you have to face a transplant that it will be as far away as possible.  Although they are tough, the benefits are tremendous and I think worth it.  A little boy here just went through a heart transplant and is doing very well.  I think he is about a year or so old.  My son had a kidney transplant and is doing very well.
I am glad that you can still go on roller coasters... some of the ones in FL are pretty good from what I hear (I've only been on ones in southern california! and they were good).  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leeds-Josh

brookerene said:


> Welcome to the boards Josh.... this is the place to learn and make friends...  I'm glad that you are getting your wish....One of the places we want to see is the WWOHP too!  I think it'll be a great trip for you and your family.  Yes icing on the cake is good!  Make sure you start a PTR (look for directions on post 2) and share your story!    I hope that if you have to face a transplant that it will be as far away as possible.  Although they are tough, the benefits are tremendous and I think worth it.  A little boy here just went through a heart transplant and is doing very well.  I think he is about a year or so old.  My son had a kidney transplant and is doing very well.
> I am glad that you can still go on roller coasters... some of the ones in FL are pretty good from what I hear (I've only been on ones in southern california! and they were good).  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks.
Glad to hear your son is doing well. I'm 16 so i'm used to going through big procedures. Although you can never come to terms with having a transplant until after you've had it. For the time being i just look at the positives, especially the transplant games.


----------



## casper_jj11

Leeds-Josh said:


> I've found out last week that i'm going to have my wish granted to go to WWOHP.
> 
> We are still in the early process, passport details etc.....but I CANT WAIT. We will most likely be going in October and I probably spend at least 2/3hrs on the internet a day just looking at florida related things.
> 
> Because me and my family will probs never do anything like this ever again we will get our own Disney Passes. Its too big of an opportunity to waste.
> 
> I have a heart condition but luckily I can go on big coasters  Its been a turbulant few yrs lots of ops some with side affects. I have fluid in my stomach. I was told in September that I will eventually need a transplant. But hopefully that wont be anytime soon. Things are starting to get better now I had op in December which strangely (with my track record) went perfectly so to hear about the wish was the icing on top of the most delicious cake in the world.



Welcome to the group! Do you know if you'll be staying at GKTW? My reason for asking is that along with tix for Universal and Islands of Adventure (where WWOHP is), you also get tix for Disney and Seaworld. We visited WWOHP when we were on dd's wish trip last August and it was truly amazing. You're going to have a wonderful trip. I've started our trip report and I've done our first day of Universal so click on the trip report link in my signature if you want an idea of Universal for wish kids.


----------



## jj0plin

Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?


----------



## The Lurker

The Lurker said:


> I am sorry for the late response but I am have not been able to keep up.  As to the Shuttle Launch.  Depending on the cloud cover (according to the weather reports it should not be a problem on Thursday), The launch will be visible from anywhere in the Orlando area - just look directly east.  It is best to have access to a radio or tv as the launch is frequently delayed and it helps to know when it actually takes off.  It will take a minute or two from the actual launch to see it (you know the time for light to travel stuff - it is 45 miles away).  If you want to see it, just go to some place without many trees (like a parking lot) and look east for the bright light and vapor trail.  It is an amazing sight and well worth stopping and looking at.  Also if you are in a public area you will probably see the locals come out and look east.  Many of us never tire of the sight.




The shuttle has just  launched but I am sorry to say it very cloudy, and for a good view you needed to be within 15 miles - and with the traffic, you might not have wanted to be that close.  To be that close means you are willing to spend several hours (literally) in traffic.  I got about a 2 second view of the trailing vapor and that was only because I knew exactly where to look.


----------



## Glo's wish

I have a quick question for those of you who have gone on your trips already. I am trying to keep the Wish expense money completely seperate from my household checking account.  Have any of you done the prepaid debit cards, traveler's checks, or anything else?? What works the best????  
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## brookerene

good question


----------



## Bill_Lin

Glo's wish said:


> I have a quick question for those of you who have gone on your trips already. I am trying to keep the Wish expense money completely seperate from my household checking account.  Have any of you done the prepaid debit cards, traveler's checks, or anything else?? What works the best????
> Thanks for the help!!!


I had the same concern so we  bought two prepaid debit cards to split the money.  There was a fee involved, but it seemed worth it.  However one our first day, when we got to SeaWorld one of the cards did not work.  I was told it had expired.  Needless to say, I was upset and called the company.  I got a person who barely spoke English and would not transfer me.  That evening, I finally reached an English speaking agent, who apologized profusely, activated the card and then waived the initial fees.  My advice is that, if you get a prepaid card or cards, test them before the trip to be sure they work.

The nice thing about travellers checks is replacement if they are stolen.


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?



It is really hard to reach the Village staff as they are so tied up focusing on serving the families who are there, but you can always try.  I have never heard about the Cessna Flights before, so I can't help you there.  Maybe Maroo knows something.  She is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Glo's wish

Bill_Lin said:


> I had the same concern so we  bought two prepaid debit cards to split the money.  There was a fee involved, but it seemed worth it.  However one our first day, when we got to SeaWorld one of the cards did not work.  I was told it had expired.  Needless to say, I was upset and called the company.  I got a person who barely spoke English and would not transfer me.  That evening, I finally reached an English speaking agent, who apologized profusely, activated the card and then waived the initial fees.  My advice is that, if you get a prepaid card or cards, test them before the trip to be sure they work.
> 
> The nice thing about travellers checks is replacement if they are stolen.


Thanks Bill!!!! I will absolutely test before we leave if we go the card route!  If I'm reading their website correctly than American Express debit cards are replacable if lost or stolen.     As for their Traveler's checks do you know if we would have trouble cashing them at Disney?
Thanks again, I really appreciate the advice!
   Only 2 1/2 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?



I have called a few times and never had a problem. I need to call tomorrow and tell them I need an IV pole and my 02 needs.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Glo's wish said:


> Thanks Bill!!!! I will absolutely test before we leave if we go the card route!  If I'm reading their website correctly than American Express debit cards are replacable if lost or stolen.     As for their Traveler's checks do you know if we would have trouble cashing them at Disney?
> Thanks again, I really appreciate the advice!
> Only 2 1/2 days to go!!!!!


I would check with Disney, Universal and Sea World to be sure they take American Express.  Try guest services.


----------



## newdrama12

jj0plin said:


> Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?



I will be in the Village on Saturday night, so I will ask them about it and let you know.


----------



## jj0plin

newdrama12 said:


> I will be in the Village on Saturday night, so I will ask them about it and let you know.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## newdrama12

jj0plin said:


> Awesome, thank you!



No prob. Glad to help anyway that I can.


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?



*This is something we are interested in as well. This is the info I have on it.

Make The Adventure of Flight Part of Your Next GKTW Wish!
Starting this month Give Kids The World will offer an amazing air adventure to our Wish families. Wish families will be given the opportunity to fly high above Central Florida’s best-loved attractions including Walt Disney World, Universal Orlando, SeaWorld Orlando and, of course, Give Kids The World Village. These personal air tours, provided by Mauiva Air Tours, will be 45 minutes to an hour long.
This unique opportunity gives Wish families an aerial view from beautiful Cessna planes which will seat the pilot, the Wish child and two additional guests, one of which must be an adult. The families depart from Kissimmee Gateway Airport and will receive a DVD of their flight experience to take home.
Because of the high demand, this experience should be booked before Wish families’ arrival to Give Kids The World. Please note because of the nature of this activity, some restrictions may apply. Contact your Village Vacation Planning agent to sign your families up for this amazing opportunity.*


----------



## jj0plin

blessedmom4 said:


> *This is something we are interested in as well. This is the info I have on it.*
> 
> *Make The Adventure of Flight Part of Your Next GKTW Wish!*
> *Starting this month Give Kids The World will offer an amazing air adventure to our Wish families. Wish families will be given the opportunity to fly high above Central Floridas best-loved attractions including Walt Disney World, Universal Orlando, SeaWorld Orlando and, of course, Give Kids The World Village. These personal air tours, provided by Mauiva Air Tours, will be 45 minutes to an hour long.*
> *This unique opportunity gives Wish families an aerial view from beautiful Cessna planes which will seat the pilot, the Wish child and two additional guests, one of which must be an adult. The families depart from Kissimmee Gateway Airport and will receive a DVD of their flight experience to take home.*
> *Because of the high demand, this experience should be booked before Wish families arrival to Give Kids The World. Please note because of the nature of this activity, some restrictions may apply. Contact your Village Vacation Planning agent to sign your families up for this amazing opportunity.*


 
Wow, great info!! Thanks!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Glo's wish said:


> I have a quick question for those of you who have gone on your trips already. I am trying to keep the Wish expense money completely seperate from my household checking account.  Have any of you done the prepaid debit cards, traveler's checks, or anything else?? What works the best????
> Thanks for the help!!!



Hi Jeannie!  OUr chapter gave us an envelope full of travellers cheques for our expense money.  I know they are all different.  We had absolutely no trouble cashing them anywhere, even the smaller food carts and counter service restaurants at Disney.  DH and I each signed some of them beforehand, so if we split up, either one of us would have the ability to spend them.  We made sure to bring our ID with us to the park, but no one ever really asked for it, or watched us sign them in their presence.  If you have $100 travellers cheques, once you break them, then you have the cash in hand to give to whoever is buying.  It was a great way to go, IMO.


----------



## brookerene

Disney accepts AMEX trav checks... and card... at least they did when I worked at DL and I'm sure they still do.....I've been debating on whether or not to do Travellers checks.  I was thinking that the prepaid debit cards might have some additional fees on them and it's hard to know how much is left on them too.   Altyposo been trying to figure how much to take with us and  how much to leave at GKTW.  I bought my husband a little pouch to carry money under his shirt because I don't know how much is stolen or lost there by people!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> I have called a few times and never had a problem. I need to call tomorrow and tell them I need an IV pole and my 02 needs.



Wouldn't you arrange that through your Wish co-ordinator? I know our Wish co-ordinator asked us what, if any, medical supplies we needed. 

I have some questions on my PTR about booking Character meals, if some of you can pop over and offer an opinion, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Glo's wish said:


> I have a quick question for those of you who have gone on your trips already. I am trying to keep the Wish expense money completely seperate from my household checking account.  Have any of you done the prepaid debit cards, traveler's checks, or anything else?? What works the best????
> Thanks for the help!!!



We were given a Prepaid Discover card from our MaW chapter about a week before our trip.  We had no problem using it anywhere.  I was thinking about doing some disney dollars for Liam with the money he saves for the trip.  It will be fun for him to have his own money that he can spend.
Though it is nice to know that if travelers checks or prepaid debit ia lost it can be reported and replaced while it is not the same for disney dollars.


----------



## MonkeyManMichael

Im officially starting our pre-trip!  Im a little lost but hopefully everyone can help me and guide me on what I should to in order to get ready for my trip: 

Hello.  My name is Roxanne mom to MJ (3 this March), Jojo (6), Paulina (9) and Joey (dad). We all love Disney and cant wait to go in March! 

Our son MJ was born with medical conditions and we didnt find out into he was about 9 months and I kept pushing and telling the doctors something was wrong and finally I found the one RIGHT doctor who believed in me and didnt say I was a crazy and over protective mother. We found out in November 2009 MJ has Arnold Chiari malformation, spastic deplegia, cerebral palsy and swallowing issues as well as eating issues because of everything going on with him so he is under weight and on 4 pediasure a day. MJ has had 2 brain surgeries his first in November 2009 and his second in August 2010 than we just went in January and MJ had his tonsils, adenoids and ear tubes put in.  MJ is finally starting to feel better and we are all looking forward to our make a wish Disney trip on March 20th.    
A brief description of Arnold Chiari Malformation: Arnold-Chiari malformation is a malformation of the brain which consists of a downward displacement of the cerebellar tonsils and the medulla through the foramen magnum.
My two wonderful girls: Jojo (6), Paulina (9) is our sweet girls who have their own struggles with everything going on and we feel horrible for both of them. But they have been pretty amazing the past two years with everything that is going on. This trip will be just as special to Jojo and Paulina as it is to MJ.  The girls cant wait.   They ask me everyday how many more days to go and can we start packing.  

We are arriving March 20, 2011, just 9 days after MJ 3rd birthday.  We will be staying at GKTW. We are so excited about this since most of my family will be there as well its my bothers 40th and we wanted to go but just couldnt afford the trip. We are so grateful that MAW is sending us at the same time! We cant WAIT.

Any ideas to help us get started would be are greatly appreciated  .  I just have a few questions I was wondering if anyone could help me out:

Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?
Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge? 
Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?
Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?
Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?
Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?
Sorry to bother everyone but Im new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.

Truly yours,
Roxanne.


----------



## Corrine 1973

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?
> We went in 2009 and I believe that others were able to visit but just couldn't stay overnight on sight.  At that time they were also able to pay a small fee to eat at the Gingerbread House
> Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge?
> Unfortunatly no.  There are only Wish Lounges at MK and Epcot.
> Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?
> Officially yes, but many CM's will let you through if they know you are on a Wish Trip.  Ask and see what happens.
> Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?
> You can talk to MaW about setting up a special meet and greet with Disney, other wise go to guest relations and find out where the Charters he wants to see are and go.  Your GAC card and GKTW button will get you into the exit of the line so you will not have to wait long to see characters.
> Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?
> Our orginazation told us they would do one extra special thing, but every chapter is diffrent.  It is actually very easy to make reservations on the WDW websites, for Character meals you will need a credit card to make it but will not be charged until the meal.  Unfortunatly these dates fill up quickly.  It will not hurt to ask for them to help make a reservation.
> Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
> Check out TourGuideMike and TouringPlans to help you plan your trip.  These sites will tell you what the crowd levels will be at the parks and what parks are best to go to each day.
> Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?
> I have heard that sometime GKTW has extra tickets that are donated by families that don't use them.  These are probably more the US, IOA, and SeaWorld because these are individual tickets.  The Disney ones are one ticket for each person for all three days.  Once used they can not be transfered to another person.
> Sorry to bother everyone but I’m new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.
> No Problem, that is what we are here for.
> Truly yours,
> Roxanne.



Hope I was able to help, some things may have changed since our trip though.


----------



## blessedmom4

MonkeyManMichael said:


> I’m officially starting our pre-trip!  I’m a little lost but hopefully everyone can help me and guide me on what I should to in order to get ready for my trip:
> 
> Hello.  My name is Roxanne mom to MJ (3 this March), Jojo (6), Paulina (9) and Joey (dad). We all love Disney and can’t wait to go in March!
> 
> Our son MJ was born with medical conditions and we didn’t find out into he was about 9 months and I kept pushing and telling the doctors something was wrong and finally I found the one RIGHT doctor who believed in me and didn’t say I was a crazy and over protective mother. We found out in November 2009 MJ has Arnold Chiari malformation, spastic deplegia, cerebral palsy and swallowing issues as well as eating issues because of everything going on with him so he is under weight and on 4 pediasure a day. MJ has had 2 brain surgeries his first in November 2009 and his second in August 2010 than we just went in January and MJ had his tonsils, adenoids and ear tubes put in.  MJ is finally starting to feel better and we are all looking forward to our make a wish Disney trip on March 20th.
> A brief description of Arnold Chiari Malformation: Arnold-Chiari malformation is a malformation of the brain which consists of a downward displacement of the cerebellar tonsils and the medulla through the foramen magnum.
> My two wonderful girls: Jojo (6), Paulina (9) is our sweet girls who have their own struggles with everything going on and we feel horrible for both of them. But they have been pretty amazing the past two years with everything that is going on. This trip will be just as special to Jojo and Paulina as it is to MJ.  The girls can’t wait.   They ask me everyday how many more days to go and can we start packing.
> 
> We are arriving March 20, 2011, just 9 days after MJ 3rd birthday.  We will be staying at GKTW. We are so excited about this since most of my family will be there as well it’s my bothers 40th and we wanted to go but just couldn’t afford the trip. We are so grateful that MAW is sending us at the same time! We can’t WAIT.
> 
> Any ideas to help us get started would be are greatly appreciated  .  I just have a few questions I was wondering if anyone could help me out:
> 
> Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?
> Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge?
> Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?
> Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?
> Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?
> Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
> Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?
> Sorry to bother everyone but I’m new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.
> 
> Truly yours,
> Roxanne.



*Oh good Roxanne, you found your way over here. 
She has started a PTR and here is the LINK.*


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I have a quick question...my hubby is doing some quick research and was wondering...are the Parking fees included for MAW/GKTW families? I can't remember it being discussed and we were just curious...Thank you in advance!!


----------



## blessedmom4

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have a quick question...my hubby is doing some quick research and was wondering...are the Parking fees included for MAW/GKTW families? I can't remember it being discussed and we were just curious...Thank you in advance!!



*From what I have read and my notes...YES!!!! That is a HUGE savings!*


----------



## Bill_Lin

blessedmom4 said:


> *From what I have read and my notes...YES!!!! That is a HUGE savings!*


Not only is the parking paid, it is in special parking areas.


----------



## Bill_Lin

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Im officially starting our pre-trip!  Im a little lost but hopefully everyone can help me and guide me on what I should to in order to get ready for my trip:
> 
> Hello.  My name is Roxanne mom to MJ (3 this March), Jojo (6), Paulina (9) and Joey (dad). We all love Disney and cant wait to go in March!
> 
> Our son MJ was born with medical conditions and we didnt find out into he was about 9 months and I kept pushing and telling the doctors something was wrong and finally I found the one RIGHT doctor who believed in me and didnt say I was a crazy and over protective mother. We found out in November 2009 MJ has Arnold Chiari malformation, spastic deplegia, cerebral palsy and swallowing issues as well as eating issues because of everything going on with him so he is under weight and on 4 pediasure a day. MJ has had 2 brain surgeries his first in November 2009 and his second in August 2010 than we just went in January and MJ had his tonsils, adenoids and ear tubes put in.  MJ is finally starting to feel better and we are all looking forward to our make a wish Disney trip on March 20th.
> A brief description of Arnold Chiari Malformation: Arnold-Chiari malformation is a malformation of the brain which consists of a downward displacement of the cerebellar tonsils and the medulla through the foramen magnum.
> My two wonderful girls: Jojo (6), Paulina (9) is our sweet girls who have their own struggles with everything going on and we feel horrible for both of them. But they have been pretty amazing the past two years with everything that is going on. This trip will be just as special to Jojo and Paulina as it is to MJ.  The girls cant wait.   They ask me everyday how many more days to go and can we start packing.
> 
> We are arriving March 20, 2011, just 9 days after MJ 3rd birthday.  We will be staying at GKTW. We are so excited about this since most of my family will be there as well its my bothers 40th and we wanted to go but just couldnt afford the trip. We are so grateful that MAW is sending us at the same time! We cant WAIT.



Any ideas to help us get started would be are greatly appreciated  .  I just have a few questions I was wondering if anyone could help me out:


Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?
Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge?
You can use the First Aid stations as a rest area in the parks without a Wish Lounge. The V.I.P. Lounge at Epcot is open to Wish Trippers just like the Wish Lounge at M.K. 
Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?
This really varies, especially at Universal/ I.O.A. Typically, the pass needs to be where the Wish Kid is, but we did not find that to ALWAYS be the case.
Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?
This is one of the main benefits of being a Wish Trip Kids, getting to see your favorite characters. Cast Members at Disney and Team Members at Universal or Sea World will help you with this. Check out our Wish Trip tread via my signature to see all the magic we experienced.
Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?
Often the lead time is not long enough for special reservations, but the rule is IT NEVER HURTS TO ASK your wish granters. Again, check out our wish trip thread to see the magic we experienced at the Castle. Guest Services will often do amazing things when they see your badge.
Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
Read the thread in my signature on Wish Trip Planning Tips or PM me with any questions you might have. I always suggest that folks buy at least some of their souvenirs from the Wal-Mart by the Village or the indoor flea market across the highway from there and up two blocks east to save a bundle of money. Also it makes a difference which park you visit which day of the week as far as crowds and open hours.
Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?
Check out the Disney website for discount offers.
Sorry to bother everyone but Im new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.

Truly yours,
Roxanne.


----------



## Bill_Lin

sparkers68 said:


> Hi! I am the mother of a two great kids, a 6 yr old daughter and my 12 yr old son! He has been granted a trip from the Sunshine Foundation of Canada!!!! We are so excited!! I have to call my organizer back today with dining reservation ideas---any ideas out there??


Universal/ I.O.A. has a character meal with super heroes.


----------



## Glo's wish

wishin' on a star said:


> Hi Jeannie!  OUr chapter gave us an envelope full of travellers cheques for our expense money.  I know they are all different.  We had absolutely no trouble cashing them anywhere, even the smaller food carts and counter service restaurants at Disney.  DH and I each signed some of them beforehand, so if we split up, either one of us would have the ability to spend them.  We made sure to bring our ID with us to the park, but no one ever really asked for it, or watched us sign them in their presence.  If you have $100 travellers cheques, once you break them, then you have the cash in hand to give to whoever is buying.  It was a great way to go, IMO.





brookerene said:


> Disney accepts AMEX trav checks... and card... at least they did when I worked at DL and I'm sure they still do.....I've been debating on whether or not to do Travellers checks.  I was thinking that the prepaid debit cards might have some additional fees on them and it's hard to know how much is left on them too.   Altyposo been trying to figure how much to take with us and  how much to leave at GKTW.  I bought my husband a little pouch to carry money under his shirt because I don't know how much is stolen or lost there by people!





Corrine 1973 said:


> We were given a Prepaid Discover card from our MaW chapter about a week before our trip.  We had no problem using it anywhere.  I was thinking about doing some disney dollars for Liam with the money he saves for the trip.  It will be fun for him to have his own money that he can spend.
> Though it is nice to know that if travelers checks or prepaid debit ia lost it can be reported and replaced while it is not the same for disney dollars.



Thanks for the ideas/suggestions. I really appreciate it!!  I hope to post on some more amazing BG we received today if I have time tomorrow!  I can't believe we are almost there!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Glo's wish said:


> Thanks for the ideas/suggestions. I really appreciate it!!  I hope to post on some more amazing BG we received today if I have time tomorrow!  I can't believe we are almost there!!!!!



*Looking forward to seeing them! 
We also used Traveler's checks without any problems...*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MonkeyManMichael said:


> Im officially starting our pre-trip!  Im a little lost but hopefully everyone can help me and guide me on what I should to in order to get ready for my trip:
> 
> Hello.  My name is Roxanne mom to MJ (3 this March), Jojo (6), Paulina (9) and Joey (dad). We all love Disney and cant wait to go in March!
> 
> Our son MJ was born with medical conditions and we didnt find out into he was about 9 months and I kept pushing and telling the doctors something was wrong and finally I found the one RIGHT doctor who believed in me and didnt say I was a crazy and over protective mother. We found out in November 2009 MJ has Arnold Chiari malformation, spastic deplegia, cerebral palsy and swallowing issues as well as eating issues because of everything going on with him so he is under weight and on 4 pediasure a day. MJ has had 2 brain surgeries his first in November 2009 and his second in August 2010 than we just went in January and MJ had his tonsils, adenoids and ear tubes put in.  MJ is finally starting to feel better and we are all looking forward to our make a wish Disney trip on March 20th.
> A brief description of Arnold Chiari Malformation: Arnold-Chiari malformation is a malformation of the brain which consists of a downward displacement of the cerebellar tonsils and the medulla through the foramen magnum.
> My two wonderful girls: Jojo (6), Paulina (9) is our sweet girls who have their own struggles with everything going on and we feel horrible for both of them. But they have been pretty amazing the past two years with everything that is going on. This trip will be just as special to Jojo and Paulina as it is to MJ.  The girls cant wait.   They ask me everyday how many more days to go and can we start packing.
> 
> We are arriving March 20, 2011, just 9 days after MJ 3rd birthday.  We will be staying at GKTW. We are so excited about this since most of my family will be there as well its my bothers 40th and we wanted to go but just couldnt afford the trip. We are so grateful that MAW is sending us at the same time! We cant WAIT.
> 
> Any ideas to help us get started would be are greatly appreciated  .  I just have a few questions I was wondering if anyone could help me out:
> 
> Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?Yes they can. I believe they can have 1 meal for a small fee.
> Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge? No...Only MK and Epcot
> Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?We had no problems during my youngest wish trip. My older ones wanted to ride the roller coaster and just took the GAC pass and no one said a thing. US/IOA literally took our hands and put us on rides.
> Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?I'm not sure on this. I can say..you get front on line for character meet and greet.
> Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?Our Chapter does not.
> Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
> Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?We are bring my daughters friend and no discount is avalible. I called each park to see about a discount and no one was able to do it.
> Sorry to bother everyone but Im new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.Ask away. This is waht the board is for.
> 
> Truly yours,
> Roxanne.



Hi and welcome!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Awesome big give items arrived yesterday, outfits for the boys to wear at AK.  Hop over to our PTR to see.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Posted more Big Gives.


----------



## Irelandsmom

Hello!  My daughter, Ireland, will be taking her wish trip on April 10th (Disney Dream Cruise).  How do I start a post for her?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?


----------



## brookerene

Irelandsmom said:


> Hello!  My daughter, Ireland, will be taking her wish trip on April 10th (Disney Dream Cruise).  How do I start a post for her?  Thanks so much!



Go to post 2 and the directions are there!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?



I'm not sure myself, but I was under the impression it was during Star Wars Weekend...I hope someone can clarify this!  I think my boys would enjoy it.


----------



## 2littleprincess'

I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work. 

After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone. 

I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?

I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read? 

Thanks again for any help anyone has. 

Sincerely,

Jeff


----------



## kissesbykim

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have a quick question...my hubby is doing some quick research and was wondering...are the Parking fees included for MAW/GKTW families? I can't remember it being discussed and we were just curious...Thank you in advance!!



Make sure to show the GKTW button and it's free. They also direct you to handicap parking (follow the blue line) which is nice because with many of the spots you do not need a handicap card. Have fun!


----------



## kissesbykim

2littleprincess' said:


> I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work.
> 
> After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone.
> 
> I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?
> 
> I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read?
> 
> Thanks again for any help anyone has.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff



My son Ty had his MAW trip last October. He has Leukemia. He had just got his hair back so although it was a little thin, he looked like any regular child visiting Disney. No one will treat you any differently if your daughter doesn't "look" sick. Many cancer kids decide to take their trips when off treatment (my SIL did, she had Lymphoma as a child and was off treatment for 3 years before they went to Disney).

The MAW trips are truly a dream come true. Your child is more than a VIP there! Hope you have so much fun!


----------



## LVMom23

Hey everyone! 

We have our meeting with the Make A Wish team this Friday. Our youngest, Hannah , was approved for a wish, and we would like to take her and our other kids to Disney World. 

She has significant neuro and physical involvement due to her disease, and this puts her at about a 1yo level developmentally.

I was told that Hannah has to be able to "express" her wish, but that is almost impossible outside of her smiling and getting happy when she is seeing or doing something she likes.

She loves Mickey and Minnie Mouse, and I know that she would love the parades with the lights and music because that is what gets her excited. I think it would also be a great experience to be able to share with her brother and sister, and those are the memories that I want them to have about their little sister (her disease is progressive, and she has already outlived her prognosis). 

Can you give me some insight into the meeting and how this is all going to work? Has anyone else had children who really cannot express a true wish?

Thanks


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Does anyone know if there are any photos of the Villas at GKTW? I've seen some random ones on here of the outside (of course I can't find them now), but we'd like to see some of the inside as well.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> Does anyone know if there are any photos of the Villas at GKTW? I've seen some random ones on here of the outside (of course I can't find them now), but we'd like to see some of the inside as well.



*I LOVE Melissa's TR for that...Squirrels, Ducks and Coconut Butts!*


----------



## Bill_Lin

2littleprincess' said:


> I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work.
> 
> After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone.
> 
> I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?
> 
> I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read?
> 
> Thanks again for any help anyone has.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff


My daughter's medical condition is not visible.  She shows no outward signs of a medical condition.  We were treated like ROYALTY on our Wish Trip, especially at Disney and the Village.  We only ran into ONE incident where someone showed negativity about the privileges we enjoyed and they were from Europe and did not understand the concept of GAC/ GAP.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> Does anyone know if there are any photos of the Villas at GKTW? I've seen some random ones on here of the outside (of course I can't find them now), but we'd like to see some of the inside as well.



*Also, Amber's TR, starting on PAGE 2 has good photos. I am sure others do as well. *


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We have our meeting with the Make A Wish team this Friday. Our youngest, Hannah , was approved for a wish, and we would like to take her and our other kids to Disney World.
> 
> She has significant neuro and physical involvement due to her disease, and this puts her at about a 1yo level developmentally.
> 
> I was told that Hannah has to be able to "express" her wish, but that is almost impossible outside of her smiling and getting happy when she is seeing or doing something she likes.
> 
> She loves Mickey and Minnie Mouse, and I know that she would love the parades with the lights and music because that is what gets her excited. I think it would also be a great experience to be able to share with her brother and sister, and those are the memories that I want them to have about their little sister (her disease is progressive, and she has already outlived her prognosis).
> 
> Can you give me some insight into the meeting and how this is all going to work? Has anyone else had children who really cannot express a true wish?
> 
> Thanks


Wish Granters are trained to be VERY creative in finding out about non-verbal Kid's wishes.  Sometimes kids draw pictures, but you could try having some of the pictures handy that she loves to see, like Mickey, etc.  so they can see the level of excitement she shows.


----------



## blessedmom4

Irelandsmom said:


> Hello!  My daughter, Ireland, will be taking her wish trip on April 10th (Disney Dream Cruise).  How do I start a post for her?  Thanks so much!



*PLEASE let us know when you start the PTR so we can follow along and *


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2Miracles said:


> Does anyone know if there are any photos of the Villas at GKTW? I've seen some random ones on here of the outside (of course I can't find them now), but we'd like to see some of the inside as well.


This won't help you with the villa pictures, but it can show you most everything else at the village:
http://gktw.org/aboutUs.asp?a=1&page=scrapbook
There used to be a virtual tour of the Village and Villas that was really helpful.  I can't find a link to it now.  The Villas are duplexes with each side having two bedrooms, two bathrooms one with a whirlpool tub (a must for sore theme park feet), a living/ dining room, a complete kitchen and a utility closet with washer and dryer.  

Some have story book themed appearances that are wonderful.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?



http://www.studioscentral.com/attractions/jedi-training-academy
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/pa...ntertainment/star-wars-jedi-training-academy/


----------



## Mom2Miracles

blessedmom4 said:


> *I LOVE Melissa's TR for that...Squirrels, Ducks and Coconut Butts!*





blessedmom4 said:


> *Also, Amber's TR, starting on PAGE 2 has good photos. I am sure others do as well. *





Bill_Lin said:


> This won't help you with the villa pictures, but it can show you most everything else at the village:
> http://gktw.org/aboutUs.asp?a=1&page=scrapbook
> There used to be a virtual tour of the Village and Villas that was really helpful.  I can't find a link to it now.  The Villas are duplexes with each side having two bedrooms, two bathrooms one with a whirlpool tub (a must for sore theme park feet), a living/ dining room, a complete kitchen and a utility closet with washer and dryer.
> 
> Some have story book themed appearances that are wonderful.



Thank you!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you!!!


*
My Pleasure...the inside looks AMAZING doesn't it??  I can't wait!*


----------



## blessedmom4

*How could I forget Laura showing us what was IN the fridge.   (Page 3...I NEED my diet coke, as some of you know) 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2480872

Kelly's has a lot around the Village, as well as a close up of the porch where I plan to rock and relax! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2453995*


----------



## Corrine 1973

Mom2mitokids said:


> Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?



The Jedi Training Academy is preformed many times a day (practically every hour) through out the day.  It is located right next to the Star Tours Ride.  When we went in Sept. 2009 I went to a CM that was gaurding a gate by the show and asked her what we needed to do to be picked for the show.  She started telling me that the kids were picked randomly so there was no garantee that he would be chosen, I than explained to her that we were on a Wish trip and how much my son loved Star Wars.  She told me to wait a moment and disappeared behind scenes.  She than returned to tell me to be back as a certain time so that the show manager could get a look at Liam and be chosen.  
I hear that they are chosen slightly diffrent now though.  From my understanding, you go to the stage and sign up your child for one of the shows.  You might want to call WDW and see if that is the case and than explain to them that you will be arriving later in the day and fear all the spots in the show are full.  Maybe they would be willing to save a spot for you.  Otherwise go to the show spot when you get there and talk to a CM about how to get your child in the show.  They seem to be very accomidating for Wish families.


----------



## Corrine 1973

2littleprincess' said:


> I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work.
> 
> After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone.
> 
> I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?
> 
> I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read?
> 
> Thanks again for any help anyone has.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff



My son has Cystic Fibrosis and besides being small for his age he looks like a typical boy.  Most of the time we were treated like royalty.  We only had one small problem at the Haunted Mansion where we were told to go through the exit and than yelled at by the man at the exit for being there.  Other than that we had no problems at any of the parks (including US, IOA, and SeaWorld)  I wore Liam's GAC around my neck (with GKTW button attached) and flashed at everyone as I asked where we should go.  
I think it is great that you are taking advantage of this trip now.  The more your daughter can enjoy, the better.  Unfortunalty many of us are living with children whose illnesses can sprout thier ugly heads when we least expect it.  Enjoy yourselves!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> My Pleasure...the inside looks AMAZING doesn't it??  I can't wait!*



YES, I cannot wait. After reading so much on here, it truly does seem like it will be the most magical week ever. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *How could I forget Laura showing us what was IN the fridge.   (Page 3...I NEED my diet coke, as some of you know)
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2480872
> 
> Kelly's has a lot around the Village, as well as a close up of the porch where I plan to rock and relax!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2453995*



Thanks, i'll check them out too!


----------



## fulseasmama

Mom2mitokids said:


> Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?



We did this with Fuller and here is how it worked for us.  We got to the park around 10:00 ish and headed right to the area you sign up which is by the line area for the closed Star Tours.  When we signed up the soonest he could do it was around 2 pm which I think was the third jedi training of the day and it was really empty at the park that day.  My guess is they fill up faster on busy days which hopefully it won't be when you are there.  They sign up a certain amount of kids per time frame and they only have space for that many as they have each kid stand on a dot and there are only a certain number of spaces.  Because of this it may be hard to sign him up later in the day if there are no spots left even if you are a wish family.  I bet there are people who will not always show up however so maybe if you talk with the cast members it will be possible to show up for any shows coming up and if someone does not show up then he could participate.  I hope he gets a chance to try it...Fuller really had fun with it.


----------



## maroo

wow!  I feel like I have been gone a month!

I have some catching up to do!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> wow!  I feel like I have been gone a month!
> 
> I have some catching up to do!



*You have been missed! I was thinking about you this afternoon, I hope all is well! *


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> For us...we are hoping for one EMH and that is at DHS. The night before we don't get in until after 6pm and time we get to GKTW it'll be about 8pm. The next morning we have the orientation at 9am and then we need to eat...BTW..sleep in a little from the exhausting travel day. We won't get to our first park(DHS) until at least 12pm. The park closes at 7pm for EMH. The EMH is from 7-10. Even though we won't be staying until 10pm...I'm hoping we can stay at least 8-8:30pm. This is one of our favorite parks. If we can't we can't and I sure we can get everything done we want, but since we are going at very busy time..those extra hours can help.



I am almost certain that the CM's will let you continue to stay in the park and ride stuff.  I would do TSM before EMH, though, because they tend to be a little "stricter" about TSM because it is so popular - especially if you want to ride it multiple times.  But I feel sure you can stay in the park. 

PS....we will be there when you guys are there!!  Not sure of what day we will be where...



kailatilear said:


> I want to thank everyone for all your help regarding the EMH.
> 
> Here are our plans so far.
> 
> Thurs 2/24
> Arrive in Orlando at 9:20 am
> Spend the day at GKTW
> 
> Fri 2/25
> SeaWorld
> Afternoon or evening is open
> 
> Sat 2/26
> Chef Mickeys @ 7:25 am
> AK in the am
> DHS in the afternoon
> 
> Sun 2/27 Epcot
> 
> Mon 2/28
> Driving to Daytona
> Abby really wants to see Daytona speedway
> 
> Tues 3/1
> MK
> 
> Wed 3/2
> Day open
> Have to be at the airport at 6pm for our 9pm flight
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.  Also, where are the fairies located now that Toontown is closed.  Kaila really wants to see Tinkerbell.



Looks great!!!  

You guys are going to have a blast!!  I just realized you guys are already there!  



Mom2mitokids said:


> We aren't going to do AK this time. We went for my youngest wish trip in 08..so we kind of know the ropes. The last time we didn't go to Epcot, so this time that is a must. Disney World is differently a whole day and so is Epcot. Since we have been to DHS and even though it's one of our favorites..If we don't see everything...that's ok..as long as we ride TSM 5 times...lol. With all of Kylee's medical stuff and SN chair..it's just too hard to park hop.
> 
> Oh...we are going March 13th...right in the heart of Spring break. If we get the Pixie Dust...great...if not..that's ok too.



I think I answered this above...



Bill_Lin said:


> I assume you know about the boat from Epcot to DHS.
> 
> Have you considered Islands of Adventure with Harry Potter etc.



I think the boats are not operating right now???  I thought I read that somewhere?

I would check that before you count on the boats.  



twinmum said:


> Hello!  We're planning another WDW trip (4 weeks!) and I'm following updates from our TA.  She posted this on Facebook a while back:
> 
> "Futureworld Fairies? Mickey's Toontown Fair has it's final day of operation on February 11 2011...the new Pixie Hollow Fairy Garden will open at Epcot on February 12 2011. Meet and greet with Tinkerbell and the other fairies, in Pixie Hollow, near Mouse Gear in Epcot's Future World daily from 9:30am to 5:45pm."
> 
> Also, FYI:
> 
> "With the closing of Toontown  Mickey and Minnie will be greeting guests in Tomorrowland near Space Mountain & the Princesses will be visiting with guests at the Adventureland Veranda"
> 
> (Mickey's Toontown closed Feb 12)
> 
> From the WDW website:
> Mickey's Toontown Fair Closed
> 
> The Magic Kingdom is beginning an expansion that will nearly double the size of Fantasyland. To make way for this transformation, Mickey's Toontown Fair will close February 12, 2011. Fantasyland construction will be completed in phases with most new attractions open by 2013.
> 
> Attraction Changes
> 
> In the meantime, you can meet Mickey, Minnie and the Disney princesses throughout Magic Kingdom. Starting Spring 2011, they will greet Guests at the Town Square Exposition Hall.
> 
> Tinker Bell and her fairy friends will be joining the cast of Epcot, where they bring magic to the International Flower and Garden Festival in the spring.
> 
> The Walt Disney World Railroad will stay open, but the Toontown station will be closed during construction.
> 
> 
> Alison



check your PMs...we ARE going to Disney that week!


----------



## maroo

Mom2Miracles said:


> I posted this on my PTR, but I wanted a few more views. Does anyone know what to expect at an initial Immunologists appt? Peanut is meeting with one for the first time tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to expect. They mentioned blood work, otherwise I have no clue. Do they just go over her history and why she was sent there? I know her GI Specialist mentioned she might be a candidate for IVIG therapy, so i'm guessing that will be discussed as well?



How did this go?  I am still going through the pages...so it may be on a later page!  But I hope this went well!!



MonkeyManMichael said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just signed up today my son received a make a wish trip and we are going in March 2011.  I'm so lost and have no idea what to do first on the website.  Would you be able to help me.
> 
> What should I do first.
> 
> How do I go about signing up for The Big Give.
> 
> Do you know if anyone donates disney clothes, camera, video camera or luggage to go on the trip?
> 
> Thanks.
> Roxanne
> MonkeyManMichael



HI!  Welcome to the DIS! 

I don't know of any individuals that donate those things - but you can get disposable cameras at GKTW and they have video cameras you can borrow, too!  



Corrine 1973 said:


> Very happy to say that after much persistance (basically checking for reservations every day) I was able to get Fantasmic! Dining reservations.Very excited!
> 
> Plus question for those who have gone to WDW after their Wish trips.  Our only knowledge of WDW is our Wish trip and I don't want to be disappointed that we are not going to get the same amount of pixie dust we recieved then.  Any advice on how to set our expectations where they should be. TIA



I have been on several trips...Wish and others...

Depending on the needs of the child, it is possible to get a GAC that will help with the lines.  Go to guest services when you get there and explain your needs and they will help you.  You can't use it for character lines (that is a wish trip only sort of thing), but it can help with the attraction lines.  



brookerene said:


> I'm glad they are doing a fastpass for Mickey.  I remember waiting 45 min to get my oldest's photo with tigger (when he was 9 mo's old..). and he screamed and I took the photo anyway...made tigger hold and then I snapped the shot. I need to scan it and post it. It's one of my fave photos...but I wouldn't do it again....I wish Fantasyland was already expanded -I heard the new 7 dwarves mine ride is going to be really neat with rail cars that rock as you go...!



This FP thing is really going to help for Mickey!!!  I am excited about that!



Leeds-Josh said:


> I've found out last week that i'm going to have my wish granted to go to WWOHP.
> 
> We are still in the early process, passport details etc.....but I CANT WAIT. We will most likely be going in October and I probably spend at least 2/3hrs on the internet a day just looking at florida related things.
> 
> Because me and my family will probs never do anything like this ever again we will get our own Disney Passes. Its too big of an opportunity to waste.
> 
> I have a heart condition but luckily I can go on big coasters  Its been a turbulant few yrs lots of ops some with side affects. I have fluid in my stomach. I was told in September that I will eventually need a transplant. But hopefully that wont be anytime soon. Things are starting to get better now I had op in December which strangely (with my track record) went perfectly so to hear about the wish was the icing on top of the most delicious cake in the world.



What a cool wish!!!!!  That is fantastic!

Welcome to the boards and to the wish trippers thread!! 



jj0plin said:


> Anyone ever call GKTW in advance of your trip?  I read about the Cessna flights offered to wish families and it is something my husband really wants to do.  I'd like to schedule it for the Saturday after we arrive (we arrive Thursday late afternoon) but I remember reading that they are only done during certain days of the week.  Should I just wait to see if it's available when we get there?



I call them fairly often!  

During the day they have more people available to answer questions - but they should answer 24/7.  

You do need to sign up for the Cessna ride - so definitely call them beforehand.  



Glo's wish said:


> I have a quick question for those of you who have gone on your trips already. I am trying to keep the Wish expense money completely seperate from my household checking account.  Have any of you done the prepaid debit cards, traveler's checks, or anything else?? What works the best????
> Thanks for the help!!!



We ended up putting the bulk on the money in the checking account - just felt like it was safer there - and used the debit card for the big things.

But we did get cash out and put it envelopes for the kids snack money, souvenir money, and for meals - so we could stay on budget.


----------



## brookerene

maroo said:


> wow!  I feel like I have been gone a month!
> 
> I have some catching up to do!



You have been missed!  Glad you are home!


----------



## maroo

wishin' on a star said:


> Hi Jeannie!  OUr chapter gave us an envelope full of travellers cheques for our expense money.  I know they are all different.  We had absolutely no trouble cashing them anywhere, even the smaller food carts and counter service restaurants at Disney.  DH and I each signed some of them beforehand, so if we split up, either one of us would have the ability to spend them.  We made sure to bring our ID with us to the park, but no one ever really asked for it, or watched us sign them in their presence.  If you have $100 travellers cheques, once you break them, then you have the cash in hand to give to whoever is buying.  It was a great way to go, IMO.



This sounds like a GREAT way to do it!!!  



MonkeyManMichael said:


> Does anyone know if my family would be able to come visit us at GKTW?
> Yes! As long as they are with you, they can visit.  They are usually allowed to pay a small fee and even eat a meal (or get ice cream) with you guys, too.
> 
> In rare cases, they have even allowed a family member to stay in your villa - as long as you don't exceed 7 people in the villa.
> 
> 
> Do Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure have a Wish Lounge?
> 
> no...but they do have a good reputation for helping wish families get through the lines pretty quickly!
> 
> Do I need to use the Fast Pass if I go on an Adult ride without the wish kid?
> 
> Many families have done this.  Some end up splitting up - leave the GKTW button with the wish child and take the GAC - tell the CM that you are on a wish trip with your child and see if they will let you go ahead and ride.  So far I have never heard of a family being turned away.
> 
> Does anyone know if MJ gets to see a specific character and have a meet and greet?
> 
> You won't have to really wait for character lines - but a special private meet and greet is relatively rare.  It can happen on trips, but it would be totally pixie dust!
> 
> Does Make A Wish help set-up a character meal if needed?
> 
> Depends on the chapter - some certainly will!
> 
> Does anyone have any other information that would be helpful?
> 
> Bring your camera with you everywhere you go - you never know when you will have a magical moment.
> 
> Take notes every day on your trip of the magic your family experienced - you will treasure them later.
> 
> Enjoy GKTW!  Take some time and really explore.  It is a magical place.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can purchase discounted tickets for the parks for my family that will be with us?
> 
> Not usually.  Disney gives away tons and tons of tickets, so they normally don't discount any more.
> 
> Sorry to bother everyone but Im new to all this and want to make sure my family has the best trip ever.
> 
> Truly yours,
> Roxanne.



You guys are going to have a wonderful time!!!!!  



luvmygrlz3 said:


> I have a quick question...my hubby is doing some quick research and was wondering...are the Parking fees included for MAW/GKTW families? I can't remember it being discussed and we were just curious...Thank you in advance!!



Parking is free!!


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> You have been missed!  Glad you are home!



thanks, my friend!

I didn't actually leave home...

Had a crazy week and forgot my computer charger at Lauren's...so I was without a computer for almost 3 days.  torture, I tell you, torture!!


----------



## blessedmom4

blessedmom4 said:


> *You have been missed! I was thinking about you this afternoon, I hope all is well! *



*I missed you too, Maroo...*


----------



## maroo

Irelandsmom said:


> Hello!  My daughter, Ireland, will be taking her wish trip on April 10th (Disney Dream Cruise).  How do I start a post for her?  Thanks so much!



 to the DIS!!  And to the wish trippers thread!  



2littleprincess' said:


> I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work.
> 
> After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone.
> 
> I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?
> 
> I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read?
> 
> Thanks again for any help anyone has.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff



 to the DIS!!

First of all - so sorry that you guys have a diagnosis that qualifies you for a wish trip!

Many wish kids "look" typical - so you shouldn't have any trouble there.  But...since you won't have obvious things (like a wheelchair or something), then you might want to make sure the magic button is clearly visible on the child's clothes - because that basically triggers a lot of the "magic"!

This is exactly how lots of families do this...for children with muscular dystrophy, for example - or CF - or recovered from cancer - they really look like typical kids!



LVMom23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We have our meeting with the Make A Wish team this Friday. Our youngest, Hannah , was approved for a wish, and we would like to take her and our other kids to Disney World.
> 
> She has significant neuro and physical involvement due to her disease, and this puts her at about a 1yo level developmentally.
> 
> I was told that Hannah has to be able to "express" her wish, but that is almost impossible outside of her smiling and getting happy when she is seeing or doing something she likes.
> 
> She loves Mickey and Minnie Mouse, and I know that she would love the parades with the lights and music because that is what gets her excited. I think it would also be a great experience to be able to share with her brother and sister, and those are the memories that I want them to have about their little sister (her disease is progressive, and she has already outlived her prognosis).
> 
> Can you give me some insight into the meeting and how this is all going to work? Has anyone else had children who really cannot express a true wish?
> 
> Thanks



How did this go?!?  They should really be able to help you guys decide what would be best for her and it sounds like Disney would be perfect!!


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *I missed you too, Maroo...*



thanks!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Maroo you are home. I have missed you


----------



## wishin' on a star

Mom2mitokids said:


> Steven really wants to do this and I was wondering how you sign a child up. I believe the Jedi is at DHS...which is our first park. We won't be able to get there until at least 12 since we have the Orientation that morning too. Will it be too late to do this? where do you sign the child up and are there special times for this. I tried to look up Jedi Training and can't find anything on it. Oh...can you call and sign up?



We were there for Star Wars Weekends on our wish trip, and really wanted to do this. Being SWW, I'm sure there was more demand than usual...but maybe they did more Jedi trainings than usual for those weekends as well.  Didn't really have any idea how to sign up, and never really thought about it before hand.  We ended up in the area where they do the training, and my DH just asked if they would be able to work some magic for a wish family.  You were supposed to have signed up near the entrance to the park I guess, but, we had no idea...she worked her magic and told us to return in an hour for the next training.  They included all three of our kids.  The kids loved it, and it was a definite highlight of the trip.


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> Maroo you are home. I have missed you



thanks!  



wishin' on a star said:


> We were there for Star Wars Weekends on our wish trip, and really wanted to do this. Being SWW, I'm sure there was more demand than usual...but maybe they did more Jedi trainings than usual for those weekends as well.  Didn't really have any idea how to sign up, and never really thought about it before hand.  We ended up in the area where they do the training, and my DH just asked if they would be able to work some magic for a wish family.  You were supposed to have signed up near the entrance to the park I guess, but, we had no idea...she worked her magic and told us to return in an hour for the next training.  They included all three of our kids.  The kids loved it, and it was a definite highlight of the trip.



I was there for SWW last year and I don't think they did any more Jedi Training missions.  If you want to go on SWW, then I would try to go on Friday...unless it is the FIRST Friday, then I would avoid it like the plague.  

You will want to get there early and sign up early for the training...but if for some reason you don't get there and can't get him signed up - go to guest services and ask them when would be a good time to come and do it...but let them know this is your only day at DHS.  I think they will try to accommodate you guys.


----------



## MitoDadMO

16 days to go! 

Starting to make lists.  

This weekend we went swimming and tried a device for special needs kids to be able to swim easier.  Check out the video here


----------



## jj0plin

I just called GKTW to ask about the Cessna flights and she said that they can be done pretty much any day.  She is emailing me information on it. 

I also asked about my mom and sister coming up to spend the night (which would cause us to have 7 in a villa)... she said 7 was right at fire code and it would be a tight fit.  She said that I'd have to call our wish organization and get them to approve their stay, and then they would contact GKTW for them to approve it too.  She really made it sound like it wouldn't be possible  I guess if they don't approve it my mom could get a hotel close by... anyone know of any decent, reasonably priced ones near GKTW?


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> I just called GKTW to ask about the Cessna flights and she said that they can be done pretty much any day.  She is emailing me information on it.
> 
> I also asked about my mom and sister coming up to spend the night (which would cause us to have 7 in a villa)... she said 7 was right at fire code and it would be a tight fit.  She said that I'd have to call our wish organization and get them to approve their stay, and then they would contact GKTW for them to approve it too.  She really made it sound like it wouldn't be possible  I guess if they don't approve it my mom could get a hotel close by... anyone know of any decent, reasonably priced ones near GKTW?



*Great news on the Cessna flights Christy! Would you PM me the info when you get it please? 

Maybe call your MAW co-ordinators to see if they can approve your mom and sister for the night? Don't give up...If you don't mind the "tight fit", I would think it would be okay...*


----------



## Cheshire Figment

If you have a current AAA Florida Tourbook, look at the map on Page 655, which is Kissimmee.  You will see Bass Road on the left, GKTW Village is on Bass Road.  #5, 6, 7, and 10 seem to be closest.  They are listed on Page 669 and that listing gives the actual page where the location is described.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

blessedmom4 said:


> *Great news on the Cessna flights Christy! Would you PM me the info when you get it please?
> *



Me too please!


----------



## wishin' on a star

maroo said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I was there for SWW last year and I don't think they did any more Jedi Training missions.  If you want to go on SWW, then I would try to go on Friday...*unless it is the FIRST Friday, then I would avoid it like the plague.  *
> 
> You will want to get there early and sign up early for the training...but if for some reason you don't get there and can't get him signed up - go to guest services and ask them when would be a good time to come and do it...but let them know this is your only day at DHS.  I think they will try to accommodate you guys.



LOL...that is exactly when we were there.  It was the first Friday, first SWW of 2010.  While the park was incredibly crowded, it was an AMAZING day for us as a wish family.  My kids LOVED all of the characters, and we got great VIP treatment.  They all still say that this was their favorite day of our trip, until my son fell in the bathroom and split his chin open .  Thankfully, this was after dinner, so our little ambulance ride to the ER only spoiled this day a little bit, at the very end.


----------



## blessedmom4

wishin' on a star said:


> LOL...that is exactly when we were there.  It was the first Friday, first SWW of 2010.  While the park was incredibly crowded, it was an AMAZING day for us as a wish family.  My kids LOVED all of the characters, and we got great VIP treatment.  They all still say that this was their favorite day of our trip, until my son fell in the bathroom and split his chin open .  Thankfully, this was after dinner, so our little ambulance ride to the ER only spoiled this day a little bit, at the very end.



*Laura, I think only Wish families or those who deal with LOTS of medical problems could really appreciate the irony of this...we just roll with it, don't we....So happy the other memories are so GREAT! Everything is relative...*


----------



## blessedmom4

*Laura,  I forgot to say...I STILL hope you find time to finish that TR...

I know you were thinking about it!   *


----------



## jj0plin

cross posting this on my ptr....

I just finished our countdown calendar!! I cannot believe our 30 DAY countdown begins tomorrow!!!

I cut out 30 Disney characters and stuck them on this posterboard.  Behind each character is a number, counting down until the day we leave, which is marked by all the things we will be enjoying while on Elliot's Wish Trip.  The kids decided that they will just remove the character of the day we are on, then put it back when the next day is removed that way all the characters are still around  
Here is what it looks like right now




what it will look like when a character is removed




this is what I used to stick the characters to the board





If anyone ever wants a copy of all the characters, they are all saved in jpg documents and I can email them.


----------



## brookerene

that looks like a great calendar!


----------



## fulseasmama

Cute, cute, cute calendar...so creative!


----------



## shruley

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40125664#post40125664

Can we be listed under Waiting for Dates?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Very cute calendar, Christy!


----------



## brookerene

shruley said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40125664#post40125664
> 
> Can we be listed under Waiting for Dates?



Yay for getting it started!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Love the calendar!!!!!  So very creative.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..


----------



## HeatherSP

Hi I just wanted to update and let you all know that Lhea started her swim lessons today ... sort of. If you want to read more click on her PTR. I posted pics there too!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Irelandsmom said:


> Hello!  My daughter, Ireland, will be taking her wish trip on April 10th (Disney Dream Cruise).  How do I start a post for her?  Thanks so much!


Hi and welcome. Glad your daughter is getting her Wish. You are leaving on my daughter bday.


2littleprincess' said:


> I wanted to just thank everyone who has provided so much information on all the different things for Make a Wish trips. My daughter Aliann has been granted a wish trip next month, and we have been racking our brains for a while trying to figure out what is going to happen. We tend to be such control freaks about trip planning and so little information was given to us about what happens, and how things work.
> 
> After spending the last three days reading so many peoples wonderful suggestions and explanations of their own experiences I felt compelled to offer a thank you to everyone.
> 
> I do however have one questions that I am hoping someone may be willing to share their experience with. My daughter was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia in 2010, which is a life threatening genetic condition that has the most immediate result of bone marrow failure. Currently she is in the initial stages and we elected to have her complete her wish now, which she is basically healthy and can fully enjoy it. While she has low platelet counts she is otherwise normal looking an energetic. I'm curious is any other family has experienced a Make-a-Wish trip without any physical or other issues that readily confirmed or identified the child as being a Make-a-Wish child?
> 
> I know so many others had so much more to deal with and go through prior to having a Make-a-Wish trip, and we are not normally ones to take advantage of a situation, but worry if we wait she may not ever be able to take advantage of this later. With the GKTW button and all I'm wondering if others have different experiences than most of those I have read?
> 
> Thanks again for any help anyone has.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff


My youngest wear a feeding back pack so she stand out, but my other daughter...who has the same Disease looks like a normal teenager. We will be going on her Wish trip in 13 days. 


LVMom23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We have our meeting with the Make A Wish team this Friday. Our youngest, Hannah , was approved for a wish, and we would like to take her and our other kids to Disney World.
> 
> She has significant neuro and physical involvement due to her disease, and this puts her at about a 1yo level developmentally.
> 
> I was told that Hannah has to be able to "express" her wish, but that is almost impossible outside of her smiling and getting happy when she is seeing or doing something she likes.
> 
> She loves Mickey and Minnie Mouse, and I know that she would love the parades with the lights and music because that is what gets her excited. I think it would also be a great experience to be able to share with her brother and sister, and those are the memories that I want them to have about their little sister (her disease is progressive, and she has already outlived her prognosis).
> 
> Can you give me some insight into the meeting and how this is all going to work? Has anyone else had children who really cannot express a true wish?
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome. Like others posted..just have some books, or putting on a video of a disney program that makes her laugh. 


blessedmom4 said:


> http://www.studioscentral.com/attractions/jedi-training-academy
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/pa...ntertainment/star-wars-jedi-training-academy/


Thank you Judy. You came through again


Corrine 1973 said:


> The Jedi Training Academy is preformed many times a day (practically every hour) through out the day.  It is located right next to the Star Tours Ride.  When we went in Sept. 2009 I went to a CM that was gaurding a gate by the show and asked her what we needed to do to be picked for the show.  She started telling me that the kids were picked randomly so there was no garantee that he would be chosen, I than explained to her that we were on a Wish trip and how much my son loved Star Wars.  She told me to wait a moment and disappeared behind scenes.  She than returned to tell me to be back as a certain time so that the show manager could get a look at Liam and be chosen.
> I hear that they are chosen slightly diffrent now though.  From my understanding, you go to the stage and sign up your child for one of the shows.  You might want to call WDW and see if that is the case and than explain to them that you will be arriving later in the day and fear all the spots in the show are full.  Maybe they would be willing to save a spot for you.  Otherwise go to the show spot when you get there and talk to a CM about how to get your child in the show.  They seem to be very accomidating for Wish families.



Thank you. I'm glad your son enjoyed it. I think I'll call them up and see what they say. All they can do is say no....right. I heard crowd levels are a 9 when we will be there and I know it will fill up fast. Differently by the time we get there.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> We did this with Fuller and here is how it worked for us.  We got to the park around 10:00 ish and headed right to the area you sign up which is by the line area for the closed Star Tours.  When we signed up the soonest he could do it was around 2 pm which I think was the third jedi training of the day and it was really empty at the park that day.  My guess is they fill up faster on busy days which hopefully it won't be when you are there.  They sign up a certain amount of kids per time frame and they only have space for that many as they have each kid stand on a dot and there are only a certain number of spaces.  Because of this it may be hard to sign him up later in the day if there are no spots left even if you are a wish family.  I bet there are people who will not always show up however so maybe if you talk with the cast members it will be possible to show up for any shows coming up and if someone does not show up then he could participate.  I hope he gets a chance to try it...Fuller really had fun with it.


Hi Erika,
    So glad Fuller was able to do this. Unfortunately when we are going it's going to be crowded. I heard 9sI'm just going to call them up and see what they say.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> wow!  I feel like I have been gone a month!
> 
> I have some catching up to do!



Welcome back!!! We missed you


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> I just called GKTW to ask about the Cessna flights and she said that they can be done pretty much any day.  She is emailing me information on it.
> 
> I also asked about my mom and sister coming up to spend the night (which would cause us to have 7 in a villa)... she said 7 was right at fire code and it would be a tight fit.  She said that I'd have to call our wish organization and get them to approve their stay, and then they would contact GKTW for them to approve it too.  She really made it sound like it wouldn't be possible  I guess if they don't approve it my mom could get a hotel close by... anyone know of any decent, reasonably priced ones near GKTW?



Really it shouldn't be a problem. All MAW has to do is call them and say which day there are going to be x amount of people staying with you. We have 7 people in our group. You all will fit fine. Korissa is having her friend coming and that's all MAW had too do. Good luck


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> cross posting this on my ptr....
> 
> I just finished our countdown calendar!! I cannot believe our 30 DAY countdown begins tomorrow!!!
> 
> I cut out 30 Disney characters and stuck them on this posterboard.  Behind each character is a number, counting down until the day we leave, which is marked by all the things we will be enjoying while on Elliot's Wish Trip.  The kids decided that they will just remove the character of the day we are on, then put it back when the next day is removed that way all the characters are still around
> Here is what it looks like right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what it will look like when a character is removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I used to stick the characters to the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ever wants a copy of all the characters, they are all saved in jpg documents and I can email them.



The count down calender is soooo cute.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..



Hi and welcome to the Disboard. Can't wait to hear more about your family.


----------



## maroo

jj0plin said:


> I just called GKTW to ask about the Cessna flights and she said that they can be done pretty much any day.  She is emailing me information on it.
> 
> I also asked about my mom and sister coming up to spend the night (which would cause us to have 7 in a villa)... she said 7 was right at fire code and it would be a tight fit.  She said that I'd have to call our wish organization and get them to approve their stay, and then they would contact GKTW for them to approve it too.  She really made it sound like it wouldn't be possible  I guess if they don't approve it my mom could get a hotel close by... anyone know of any decent, reasonably priced ones near GKTW?



PM me too!  When you get the info  

It sounds like it all depends on who you happen to talk to...because several folks have said that they don't mind extra people...

But to add them officially is a bit different, I suppose.  To officially add them means they would get tickets and such...but most MAW chapters won't approve more people because of costs and a host of other reasons, I am sure.  

But it never hurts to ask. 




wishin' on a star said:


> LOL...that is exactly when we were there.  It was the first Friday, first SWW of 2010.  While the park was incredibly crowded, it was an AMAZING day for us as a wish family.  My kids LOVED all of the characters, and we got great VIP treatment.  They all still say that this was their favorite day of our trip, until my son fell in the bathroom and split his chin open .  Thankfully, this was after dinner, so our little ambulance ride to the ER only spoiled this day a little bit, at the very end.



First of all - that is GREAT news about the First Friday...because if you guys had a blast and didn't get lost in the crowd, then that speaks very well for other families wanting to catch SWW!  

I feel you on the ER thing...

Anyone that has read Lauren's TR may remember that she spent a night in the ER and that everyone on our trip got "sick" at some point.  Not fun.  

So...we are taking Lauren back!  In 11 days!!  woo hoo!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Laura, I think only Wish families or those who deal with LOTS of medical problems could really appreciate the irony of this...we just roll with it, don't we....So happy the other memories are so GREAT! Everything is relative...*



so true!



jj0plin said:


> cross posting this on my ptr....
> 
> I just finished our countdown calendar!! I cannot believe our 30 DAY countdown begins tomorrow!!!
> 
> I cut out 30 Disney characters and stuck them on this posterboard.  Behind each character is a number, counting down until the day we leave, which is marked by all the things we will be enjoying while on Elliot's Wish Trip.  The kids decided that they will just remove the character of the day we are on, then put it back when the next day is removed that way all the characters are still around
> Here is what it looks like right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what it will look like when a character is removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I used to stick the characters to the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ever wants a copy of all the characters, they are all saved in jpg documents and I can email them.



so cute!!



shruley said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40125664#post40125664
> 
> Can we be listed under Waiting for Dates?



awesome!  I will list it!!!  



Tonyababyrn said:


> .



  hello!  Feel free to leave the question up, if you want.  It may help a future family who reads it later.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..


Don't be too quick to rule out Epcot.  It is a beautiful place and Nemo and Friends and the Mexico Boat ride in the pyramid are perfect for young ones, not to mention seeing all the amazing fish and dolphin tanks there.  Turtle Talk is also a big hit.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Bill_Lin said:


> Don't be too quick to rule out Epcot.  It is a beautiful place and Nemo and Friends and the Mexico Boat ride in the pyramid are perfect for young ones, not to mention seeing all the amazing fish and dolphin tanks there.  Turtle Talk is also a big hit.


I forgot to mention the Princesses in France at Epcot.  I don't know if it is still running, but my daughter really enjoyed Ellen's Energy Adventure with its Dinosaurs and the water play area.


----------



## maroo

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..



 to the wish trippers thread!!!  

Honestly - all of the parks have a lot to offer all ages of kids.  I love the Seas for small ones - Turtle talk with Crush is awesome!  But...I guess of the four parks, it probably has the least for little ones.

and I have no clue on babies...Except to locate the first aid stations at each park - they are great places to rest and you can use an exam type room to do any diaper changes and such (this works for older kids, too!).  They also have a Baby Care area in many of those First Aid stations, too!



HeatherSP said:


> Hi I just wanted to update and let you all know that Lhea started her swim lessons today ... sort of. If you want to read more click on her PTR. I posted pics there too!



aw!!! How sweet!!!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi Erika,
> So glad Fuller was able to do this. Unfortunately when we are going it's going to be crowded. I heard 9sI'm just going to call them up and see what they say.



We will be there in 12 days and it looks like 9's and 10's for us too.  I think our dates overlap??



Mom2mitokids said:


> Welcome back!!! We missed you



Thanks!!!


----------



## maroo

Bill_Lin said:


> Don't be too quick to rule out Epcot.  It is a beautiful place and Nemo and Friends and the Mexico Boat ride in the pyramid are perfect for young ones, not to mention seeing all the amazing fish and dolphin tanks there.  Turtle Talk is also a big hit.





Bill_Lin said:


> I forgot to mention the Princesses in France at Epcot.  I don't know if it is still running, but my daughter really enjoyed Ellen's Energy Adventure with its Dinosaurs and the water play area.



wow!  we totally cross posted that!  lol

great minds think alike!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I think this is right

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40133620#post40133620


Question: How do you subscribe to someones thread to get updates


----------



## blessedmom4

mommy2girlswv said:


> I think this is right
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40133620#post40133620
> 
> 
> Question: How do you subscribe to someones thread to get updates



*Go to the blue band at the top of the page (Just above your post) that says Thread Tools and click on it and click subscribe. Decide how you would like to be notified and that is it . *


----------



## mommy2girlswv

blessedmom4 said:


> *Go to the blue band at the top of the page (Just above your post) that says Thread Tools and click on it and click subscribe. Decide how you would like to be notified and that is it . *



Thanks


----------



## Corrine 1973

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..



My son had just turned two, and my daughter had just turned 4 before our Wish Trip.  Some of their favorites were at DHS where they played at the Honey I shrunk the Kids playground and most of the rides at Fantasyland at MK.  They all enjoyed the 3-D shows such as Mickey's Philharmagic and Muppet 3-D though the 2 year old wouldn't keep his glasses on so I Finally gave up.  One thing my 2 year old realy enjoyed was a play area right next the exit of Splash montain.  He loved playing in there while his brother and sister  went on it with my brother.  It is geared for younger kids.  One of my sons favorites was the night time parade.  It was spectromagic then, but I have seen the Electric Parade on YouTube and it looks amazing.  There are several Walt Disney World books geared for kids that rates diffrent ride per age group of children.  It also tells your about attractions that are loud and scary for small children.
Have fun!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm very new to all this. First thing, I love reading all the pre-trip and trip post. Most of all my question about are upcoming trip are answer by reading.. My daughter, January(3yrs old) wish trip is May 6-May 12 2011, she will be taking her mommy(me), dad, and baby sister(Kaitlyn 10month at the time of trip.. As you can tell I will be traveling with baby and would love a tips for that.. Also, with her only being 3yrs old what part of the trip should we stay always from because it just wouldn't be fun for her.. We are thing about not going to epcot because she just too young to enjoy it.. Any info would be great..Again, I enjoy reading about everybodys trips at nap time..


*
We   LOVE  Epcot, even for Little ones...we love it all , to tell you the truth! *



maroo said:


> I feel you on the ER thing...
> 
> Anyone that has read Lauren's TR may remember that she spent a night in the ER and that everyone on our trip got "sick" at some point.  Not fun.
> *I remember!!! *
> So...we are taking Lauren back!  In 11 days!!  woo hoo!


*
ELEVEN DAYS!?!?! Is there a PTR??? Will there be a TR???? I want to read along!!! Have a wonderful time if we don't hear before then! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> to the wish trippers thread!!!
> 
> Honestly - all of the parks have a lot to offer all ages of kids.  I love the Seas for small ones - Turtle talk with Crush is awesome!  But...I guess of the four parks, it probably has the least for little ones.
> 
> and I have no clue on babies...Except to locate the first aid stations at each park - they are great places to rest and you can use an exam type room to do any diaper changes and such (this works for older kids, too!).  They also have a Baby Care area in many of those First Aid stations, too!
> 
> 
> 
> aw!!! How sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there in 12 days and it looks like 9's and 10's for us too.  I think our dates overlap??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Mary...we will be there in 13 days, so we will be there at the same time. What day will you be at DW? We will be there on the 15th(DW). I'm so scared for the crowds

On the staying at GKTW with guest...They can stay there and eat, but they can not get theme park tickets. The only way is if the Wish child is an only child and they can invite a friend and they will get all passes to all parks. Korissa's friend is coming and staying at GKTW with us and she can eat all meals, but she had to pay for her flight, theme park tickets, and souvenirs/food money.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

OMGoodness!!!!! LOOK at my ticker!!!!!


----------



## CeraMomof3

Us too! THREE SLEEPS!

We are meeting sleeping beauty at 9 am  then BBB at 10:30...j..... we don't get into Orlando until 6:30... boy do I hope we make the 7:45 orientation LOL.

AT any rate, we are SO excited!


----------



## LVMom23

jj0plin said:


> cross posting this on my ptr....
> 
> I just finished our countdown calendar!! I cannot believe our 30 DAY countdown begins tomorrow!!!
> 
> I cut out 30 Disney characters and stuck them on this posterboard.


That is just so dang cute!!!!   If we get our MAW to Disney granted, I would love to do something like that!


----------



## maroo

mommy2girlswv said:


> I think this is right
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40133620#post40133620
> 
> 
> Question: How do you subscribe to someones thread to get updates



Awesome!  I will add this to the list!




blessedmom4 said:


> *Go to the blue band at the top of the page (Just above your post) that says Thread Tools and click on it and click subscribe. Decide how you would like to be notified and that is it . *



yep!  perfect! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> We   LOVE  Epcot, even for Little ones...we love it all , to tell you the truth! *
> 
> 
> *
> ELEVEN DAYS!?!?! Is there a PTR??? Will there be a TR???? I want to read along!!! Have a wonderful time if we don't hear before then! *



no PTR yet...and not sure on the TR part?!?  Still writing my TR from Sept...  but i will give an update on this in my next little post here...




Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary...we will be there in 13 days, so we will be there at the same time. What day will you be at DW? We will be there on the 15th(DW). I'm so scared for the crowds



I am a bit nervous about the crowds - but just for things like fireworks and shows...the lines won't be as much of an issue - especially for you guys!!  The button and GAC will work wonders!

I will give a tenative schedule here in a bit...




luvmygrlz3 said:


> OMGoodness!!!!! LOOK at my ticker!!!!!


   




CeraMomof3 said:


> Us too! THREE SLEEPS!
> 
> We are meeting sleeping beauty at 9 am  then BBB at 10:30...j..... we don't get into Orlando until 6:30... boy do I hope we make the 7:45 orientation LOL.
> 
> AT any rate, we are SO excited!


----------



## maroo

So....

We are going back!

Most of you guys "know" Lauren - former wish child from 2008.  She has had a lot of challenges over the past year and should find out on Friday if she is going to be able to have a "big" - I think it is huge - surgery on her neck and hips.  She is already fused (with rods and screws) from the lumbar region up through the thoracic region.  But her neck is now very crooked.  Normally they do not do this type of surgery on the neck - they usually do PT and the children (who are usually much younger) just grow out of it.  

But so far Lauren has not really responded to anything we have tried to do to help her - PT, swimming, and two different chair modifications.  

So...she is meeting with two neurosurgeons on Friday to see what they can do to help her.  I will keep you posted on that.

I believe the surgery will be to put rods and screws in her neck up to the back of her head AND to fuse her spine to her hips.  Which would hopefully get her straight and keep her straight.  But the doctors don't want to do the surgery.  Evidently it is a very difficult recovery and the surgery itself is dangerous since the upper spine is a lot smaller and she could lose all function below her neck.  This would be terrible for her - but the way it is now is not working for her either.  

Anyway...all that to say...Lauren needs a break (and so do her parents and little brother!)...

Lauren's little brother and her Dad are going on a church trip over Spring Break - so we planned an all girls getaway to Disney.  

The CAST:

Lauren - former wish child - "unknown" diagnosis - they are *positive* now that it is not CP, it is too progressive to be called CP, but they really don't know what it is - she has been tested for mito, but we won't know those results for another few weeks.  (her medical records all say CP because they don't know what else to call it)

Jessica - Lauren's best friend - also uses a wheelchair (spinal cord injury from a car accident)

Jordan - Jessica's sister - she is coming to help Jessica and be an extra set of hands and because she is just cool and we will have fun!

Lisa - Lauren's Mom - who really needs a break!

and me!  


We scheduled this last year...then our church started this cool campaign called "Outlive Your Life" that focuses on missions...so Lauren caught on to that and really wanted to go to Mexico on a mission trip for Spring Break - so we canceled Disney.  

But...turns out it was not safe to go to Mexico and the church eventually canceled the whole trip (and every other trip to Mexico for the near future).

So...then Lauren wanted to go with the middle school students on their mission trip - but it was just going to be too much to try to get her in all the places they were going and she can't do as much as they would like to have her listed as a chaperon (is that how you spell that??) - which I understand.  

So...last week - last Thursday night - we decided that if all else fails she should just GO TO DISNEY!!

So the trip is back on!

And I have a whole three weeks to plan...which is now down to less than two weeks!

Here is our tentative schedule:

Thurs March 10 - pack and get luggage from the girls to make sure it fits in the van 

Friday March 11 - right after school - head to Disney!  the van will be packed - we will take care of all bathroom stops at the school before we leave town.  We will try to make it half way or more.

Sat March 12 - sleep in some, drive the rest of the way, check in (we are staying at Bonnet Creek on points from Jessica's family in a 2 BR condo), go to the store for snacks, food, etc...

Sun March 13 - MK

Mon March 14 - Epcot

Tues March 15 - AK

Wed March 16 - MK and AK - depends on what we missed at either - may end up with a Park Hopper so we can do both if we need to.

Thurs March 17 - DHS!

Friday March 18 - DHS or whatever park we missed

Sat March 19 - drive back.  Lisa wants to leave before Dawn to get on the road. We will drive all the way back - no overnight stop.


I say all of that here so that you guys that are going to be there can check your schedule and see if there is a way we could meet up - if you want!  Or we can at least keep an eye out for you guys.  We may not be hard to miss - since we will have two wheelchairs in our party. 

It is going to be an interesting trip for us, because Lauren can only ride certain rides and Jess and Jordan can ride the big stuff...so we will be doing some splitting up.  But we are hoping for a relatively stress free time since we have twice the amount of Disney time this trip than we did on the wish trip - and hopefully Lauren will stay WELL (and hopefully the rest of us will too!)


I have ordered T shirts for us and we have had some cool designs made by the awesome folks on the DISign board - so now I just have to plan the details, get some ADR's (ha!) and go for it!


----------



## jwallaceent

Hello all...I have been absent for some time as Brooke's third birthday was Sunday!! I was so busy with that and planning that I put Disney on the back burner....or as Brooke says..DISANEE!!

Yesterday we went to DC for labs and her liver is very happy!  After leaving the lab we went to the pediatrician. She was not herself on Sunday took a 3 hour nap and very congested! Pediatrician said it was viral but gave antibiotics to give her a boost. They wanted to give steroids but transplant team said absolutley NO! Thank goodness I always call them with the plan from pediatrician before I go forward! This would have immuno-suppressed her even more and her EBV(virus that can cause lymphoma to transplant patients and hers has been elevated lately) would have went CRAZY!! I really love my transplant team and they are there for me at the drop of a hat! 

With that all taken care of I did do a little shopping and Miss Brooke is pretty much packed and ready to go! As for the other four of us...hahahahaha. We have three weeks and I will do a little each day. I did make a shopping list for my other two kids and my dear hubby. 

Our Make A Wish volunteer called last night and our send off party is schedule for March 15th!  WOW so very exciting and so very close! We are getting super excited!! I do have family that wants to be there for our party and I will buy extra pizza and drinks for them but is this something we can ask? Will they allow me to have my family there?

I am still working on our itinerary and hope to post that tomorrow sometime for input, suggestions and comments! Thanks again for such a wonderful site that has helped calm me and make this so much easier and less stressful!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

maroo said:


> Awesome!  I will add this to the list!
> 
> 
> Thank you, I would have never figured it out without your first page info. The wish child is January and we are stay at GKTW


----------



## brookerene

Well I am glad Lauren is going back to DISNEY!  Yay... she has had is tough and I know with the surgery decisions and everything else, it'll be a good break for everybody!  I hope it all goes well!


----------



## that's nice

to all the new Wish Trip posters!!!!!


I am so excited for all of you who are leaving in the next few weeks!!!! 





*Maroo*... Get PLANNING GIRL!!!!! 

I'm so happy Lauren is getting to go back to Disney. I know you guys will have a magical trip. 

I hope the doctors can come up with a good, SAFE plan for her surgery.


----------



## fulseasmama

Hi All,
Just a quick probably very silly question...I am trying to go through and edit the photo pass pictures to add borders, autographs and what not but I feel like there must be a better way.  I have a pretty new Mac and good high speed  but it is taking so long...I feel like I am back on dial up.  Did anyone else experience this?

Any tips on making it go faster that you might have found I would really appreciate.  Thanks so much and have a great day!


----------



## that's nice

fulseasmama said:


> Hi All,
> Just a quick probably very silly question...I am trying to go through and edit the photo pass pictures to add borders, autographs and what not but I feel like there must be a better way.  I have a pretty new Mac and good high speed  but it is taking so long...I feel like I am back on dial up.  Did anyone else experience this?
> 
> Any tips on making it go faster that you might have found I would really appreciate.  Thanks so much and have a great day!



No way to make it go faster.... I wish I could help you there. It is a very frustrating site... just like all the other Disney sites. You would think a multi BILLION dollar company could have a more user friendly site.


----------



## maroo

fulseasmama said:


> Hi All,
> Just a quick probably very silly question...I am trying to go through and edit the photo pass pictures to add borders, autographs and what not but I feel like there must be a better way.  I have a pretty new Mac and good high speed  but it is taking so long...I feel like I am back on dial up.  Did anyone else experience this?
> 
> Any tips on making it go faster that you might have found I would really appreciate.  Thanks so much and have a great day!



It does work better later at night, though.  When there are not so many people on it.  I think some folks do it at work since it takes so long to pull up - so once the people leave work, the website works a bit better.  And...it works better toward the end of the week for some reason, too.


----------



## shruley

Hope she has a wonderful trip, she deserves it!



maroo said:


> So....
> 
> We are going back!
> 
> Most of you guys "know" Lauren - former wish child from 2008.  She has had a lot of challenges over the past year and should find out on Friday if she is going to be able to have a "big" - I think it is huge - surgery on her neck and hips.  She is already fused (with rods and screws) from the lumbar region up through the thoracic region.  But her neck is now very crooked.  Normally they do not do this type of surgery on the neck - they usually do PT and the children (who are usually much younger) just grow out of it.
> 
> But so far Lauren has not really responded to anything we have tried to do to help her - PT, swimming, and two different chair modifications.
> 
> So...she is meeting with two neurosurgeons on Friday to see what they can do to help her.  I will keep you posted on that.
> 
> I believe the surgery will be to put rods and screws in her neck up to the back of her head AND to fuse her spine to her hips.  Which would hopefully get her straight and keep her straight.  But the doctors don't want to do the surgery.  Evidently it is a very difficult recovery and the surgery itself is dangerous since the upper spine is a lot smaller and she could lose all function below her neck.  This would be terrible for her - but the way it is now is not working for her either.
> 
> Anyway...all that to say...Lauren needs a break (and so do her parents and little brother!)...
> 
> Lauren's little brother and her Dad are going on a church trip over Spring Break - so we planned an all girls getaway to Disney.
> 
> The CAST:
> 
> Lauren - former wish child - "unknown" diagnosis - they are *positive* now that it is not CP, it is too progressive to be called CP, but they really don't know what it is - she has been tested for mito, but we won't know those results for another few weeks.  (her medical records all say CP because they don't know what else to call it)
> 
> Jessica - Lauren's best friend - also uses a wheelchair (spinal cord injury from a car accident)
> 
> Jordan - Jessica's sister - she is coming to help Jessica and be an extra set of hands and because she is just cool and we will have fun!
> 
> Lisa - Lauren's Mom - who really needs a break!
> 
> and me!
> 
> 
> We scheduled this last year...then our church started this cool campaign called "Outlive Your Life" that focuses on missions...so Lauren caught on to that and really wanted to go to Mexico on a mission trip for Spring Break - so we canceled Disney.
> 
> But...turns out it was not safe to go to Mexico and the church eventually canceled the whole trip (and every other trip to Mexico for the near future).
> 
> So...then Lauren wanted to go with the middle school students on their mission trip - but it was just going to be too much to try to get her in all the places they were going and she can't do as much as they would like to have her listed as a chaperon (is that how you spell that??) - which I understand.
> 
> So...last week - last Thursday night - we decided that if all else fails she should just GO TO DISNEY!!
> 
> So the trip is back on!
> 
> And I have a whole three weeks to plan...which is now down to less than two weeks!
> 
> Here is our tentative schedule:
> 
> Thurs March 10 - pack and get luggage from the girls to make sure it fits in the van
> 
> Friday March 11 - right after school - head to Disney!  the van will be packed - we will take care of all bathroom stops at the school before we leave town.  We will try to make it half way or more.
> 
> Sat March 12 - sleep in some, drive the rest of the way, check in (we are staying at Bonnet Creek on points from Jessica's family in a 2 BR condo), go to the store for snacks, food, etc...
> 
> Sun March 13 - MK
> 
> Mon March 14 - Epcot
> 
> Tues March 15 - AK
> 
> Wed March 16 - MK and AK - depends on what we missed at either - may end up with a Park Hopper so we can do both if we need to.
> 
> Thurs March 17 - DHS!
> 
> Friday March 18 - DHS or whatever park we missed
> 
> Sat March 19 - drive back.  Lisa wants to leave before Dawn to get on the road. We will drive all the way back - no overnight stop.
> 
> 
> I say all of that here so that you guys that are going to be there can check your schedule and see if there is a way we could meet up - if you want!  Or we can at least keep an eye out for you guys.  We may not be hard to miss - since we will have two wheelchairs in our party.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting trip for us, because Lauren can only ride certain rides and Jess and Jordan can ride the big stuff...so we will be doing some splitting up.  But we are hoping for a relatively stress free time since we have twice the amount of Disney time this trip than we did on the wish trip - and hopefully Lauren will stay WELL (and hopefully the rest of us will too!)
> 
> 
> I have ordered T shirts for us and we have had some cool designs made by the awesome folks on the DISign board - so now I just have to plan the details, get some ADR's (ha!) and go for it!


----------



## shruley

So excited for all those who are leaving soon!    I'm hoping for some new trips reports to read when you get back!!!


----------



## fulseasmama

Thanks Mary and Tim...at least I know it is not just me losing my mind.

Mary, I hope Lauren and all of you have a very magical trip!  I am so glad you all are going...safe travels!


----------



## Shellyplus4

MAW emailed and asked us how we would like to get to Disney. They have offered to let us fly or drive. We are in GA and I believe it would be about a 9-10 hour drive for us. If we drive I thought we might be able to extend our trip a little bit if we are very frugal. I just wanted to see what everyone's experience with driving vs flying has been. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## eyor44

maroo said:


> So....
> 
> We are going back!



so, y'all weren't there in November? I looked and looked but never saw you. So happy Lauren is getting to go back. (and the rest of you also).


----------



## jj0plin

I just called our Wish Coordinator and she told me that there would not be any problem with my mom and sister coming to stay with us for the weekend at GKTW!  She just asked that I email her some info and she will contact GKTW to add them on to the stay during that time.  She said they just like to know it's been approved by MAW.


----------



## mom2pixies

I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!

Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....


----------



## jj0plin

mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....



Welcome!!  My son, Elliot was diagnosed with a Wilm's tumor last July at 16 months old.  He had his right kidney and tumor removed in August, radiation and chemo, which he completed last January. 

Tim (that's_nice), another member on here, has a daughter who also had Wilm's!

I hope Brooke gets her wish to meet the princesses and I cannot wait to follow your story.  If you go to the first page of this thread you'll find a lot of helpful info, including how to start a pre-trip report.


----------



## that's nice

mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....





You are starting in the right place. This thread is full of great information and Christy is right on having you start on the first page of this thread. 

My daughter was diagnosed with a Wilms tumor 2 weeks after her first birthday. She had a nephrectomy of her left kidney too. She has been off chemo since 8/13/07 and her port was removed in September 2007.

I know that Brooke will be able to meet Ariel and many other princesses in Disney. Make sure you check out Give Kids The World (GKTW info in post #2 of this thread) It is an amazing resort and only Wish kids & their families can stay there. 

Don't hesitate to ask any questions here on this thread. There are many people who can answer almost every question regarding Wish Trips, Disney Parks, Dining, and GKTW here.


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> I hope Brooke gets her wish to meet the princesses and I cannot wait to follow your story.  If you go to the first page of this thread you'll find a lot of helpful info, including how to start a pre-trip report.



Thank you! I hope so, too. She lives and breathes princess stuff. Her favourite, by far, is Ariel. Her actual wish was 'I want to swim with Ariel,'--but as this isn't likely to happen!!--I figured meeting her would be the next best thing! LOL!!!

Just started reading your trip report--wow!! Gorgeous children!!! And what a smile on that Elliot's face--a charmer, for sure! Also, nice to read about someone who is in a similar boat. We've met a few cancer kids at our hospital, but most are older than Brooke--and not many Wilms' kids. 

I will probably be following along closely to your report as the trip is so close to date. I'm excited for you!!! How do I do the subscribing thingy? Sorry! Very newbie to forums!


----------



## Corrine 1973

mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....



Me and my family will be crossing their fingers as well(and toes, arms, legs,eyes. . .you get the point)  One of my favorite memories is my daughter meeting Belle.

Keep us updated and once you are approved we can start the planning.


----------



## mom2pixies

that's nice said:


> I know that Brooke will be able to meet Ariel and many other princesses in Disney. Make sure you check out Give Kids The World (GKTW info in post #2 of this thread) It is an amazing resort and only Wish kids & their families can stay there.
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome! I will definitely be checking out that first thread page--so many resources in one place--that's fantastic! And, yes, I've been reading about GKTW--what an amazing place!! I just know Brooke would be enchanted....
> 
> Glad to hear your daughter is doing so well! We just had our first off-treatment appointment last week and the oncologist said B may get her surgery for port removal this month. I can't wait--as it will only seem officially 'done' when that surgery is complete!
> 
> Thanks again for the welcome and the info! I am a questions kinda girl, so I'm sure I'll have a bazillion....


----------



## mom2pixies

Ohmigawd! The tears have pricked my eyes. That photo is just amazing...I can only imagine the wonder in your daughter's face. Pure magic! I can't believe I am actually wiping a tear out of the way...this board is squeezing every little emotion out of me!


----------



## maroo

Corrine 1973 said:


> Me and my family will be crossing their fingers as well(and toes, arms, legs,eyes. . .you get the point)  One of my favorite memories is my daughter meeting Belle.
> 
> Keep us updated and once you are approved we can start the planning.



Wow....

That is amazing.

You should send that to Disney for marketing...great pic!


----------



## brookerene

Well I have to say that for anyone interested.....


it came....

what came do you ask?


OUR FIRST BIG GIVE!!!!!

Hop on over to Kaleb's PTR to see what mommy2mrb sent!


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....



WELCOME to the boards... I look forward to following your story... Of Course I'm love the name Brooke (wonder why?)and am interested in anything kidney related!  I hope you will start a PTR and tell your story!


----------



## blessedmom4

blessedmom4 said:


> *Go to the blue band at the top of the page (Just above your post) that says Thread Tools and click on it and click subscribe. Decide how you would like to be notified and that is it . *





mom2pixies said:


> How do I do the subscribing thingy? Sorry! Very newbie to forums!



*

See my answer above about subscribing. 

I have a several friends who have children's with Wilm's . I hope the Wish is granted soon! *


----------



## mom2pixies

Thank you for the info--and the warm and animated welcome!


----------



## that's nice

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> I have a several friends who have children's with Wilm's . I hope the Wish is granted soon! *



REALLY??

Wilms is a very uncommon childhood cancer. Only 500 cases a year in the entire US. 300+ million people.

Do they all live in the same area? 

When Juliana was diagnosed her Children's hospital had a high number of Wilms kids. They were concerned there was some sort of an environmental issue happening. They took all kinds of geographic and other kinds of info from us. They ended up coming up with nothing.


----------



## Corrine 1973

mom2pixies said:


> Ohmigawd! The tears have pricked my eyes. That photo is just amazing...I can only imagine the wonder in your daughter's face. Pure magic! I can't believe I am actually wiping a tear out of the way...this board is squeezing every little emotion out of me!





maroo said:


> Wow....
> 
> That is amazing.
> 
> You should send that to Disney for marketing...great pic!



I know this is one of my favorite pics, one of the main reasons that I will be getting a photopass for our trip in May.   Belle got down on her knees and had the best conversation with my daughter.  The photo person got a lot of great pics and it was truely magicaly.  I was in tears the entire time.


----------



## mom2pixies

I'm crying again! Wow. Must remember Photopass photogs--I would be teary-eyed to take my own!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> Well I have to say that for anyone interested.....
> 
> 
> it came....
> 
> what came do you ask?
> 
> 
> OUR FIRST BIG GIVE!!!!!
> 
> Hop on over to Kaleb's PTR to see what mommy2mrb sent!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> REALLY??
> 
> Wilms is a very uncommon childhood cancer. Only 500 cases a year in the entire US. 300+ million people.
> 
> Do they all live in the same area?
> 
> When Juliana was diagnosed her Children's hospital had a high number of Wilms kids. They were concerned there was some sort of an environmental issue happening. They took all kinds of geographic and other kinds of info from us. They ended up coming up with nothing.



I know 2 kids thats had Wilms


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Corrine 1973 said:


> I know this is one of my favorite pics, one of the main reasons that I will be getting a photopass for our trip in May.   Belle got down on her knees and had the best conversation with my daughter.  The photo person got a lot of great pics and it was truely magicaly.  I was in tears the entire time.



Beautiful picture.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> So....
> 
> We are going back!
> 
> Most of you guys "know" Lauren - former wish child from 2008.  She has had a lot of challenges over the past year and should find out on Friday if she is going to be able to have a "big" - I think it is huge - surgery on her neck and hips.  She is already fused (with rods and screws) from the lumbar region up through the thoracic region.  But her neck is now very crooked.  Normally they do not do this type of surgery on the neck - they usually do PT and the children (who are usually much younger) just grow out of it.
> 
> But so far Lauren has not really responded to anything we have tried to do to help her - PT, swimming, and two different chair modifications.
> 
> So...she is meeting with two neurosurgeons on Friday to see what they can do to help her.  I will keep you posted on that.
> 
> I believe the surgery will be to put rods and screws in her neck up to the back of her head AND to fuse her spine to her hips.  Which would hopefully get her straight and keep her straight.  But the doctors don't want to do the surgery.  Evidently it is a very difficult recovery and the surgery itself is dangerous since the upper spine is a lot smaller and she could lose all function below her neck.  This would be terrible for her - but the way it is now is not working for her either.
> 
> Anyway...all that to say...Lauren needs a break (and so do her parents and little brother!)...
> 
> Lauren's little brother and her Dad are going on a church trip over Spring Break - so we planned an all girls getaway to Disney.
> 
> The CAST:
> 
> Lauren - former wish child - "unknown" diagnosis - they are *positive* now that it is not CP, it is too progressive to be called CP, but they really don't know what it is - she has been tested for mito, but we won't know those results for another few weeks.  (her medical records all say CP because they don't know what else to call it)
> 
> Jessica - Lauren's best friend - also uses a wheelchair (spinal cord injury from a car accident)
> 
> Jordan - Jessica's sister - she is coming to help Jessica and be an extra set of hands and because she is just cool and we will have fun!
> 
> Lisa - Lauren's Mom - who really needs a break!
> 
> and me!
> 
> 
> We scheduled this last year...then our church started this cool campaign called "Outlive Your Life" that focuses on missions...so Lauren caught on to that and really wanted to go to Mexico on a mission trip for Spring Break - so we canceled Disney.
> 
> But...turns out it was not safe to go to Mexico and the church eventually canceled the whole trip (and every other trip to Mexico for the near future).
> 
> So...then Lauren wanted to go with the middle school students on their mission trip - but it was just going to be too much to try to get her in all the places they were going and she can't do as much as they would like to have her listed as a chaperon (is that how you spell that??) - which I understand.
> 
> So...last week - last Thursday night - we decided that if all else fails she should just GO TO DISNEY!!
> 
> So the trip is back on!
> 
> And I have a whole three weeks to plan...which is now down to less than two weeks!
> 
> Here is our tentative schedule:
> 
> Thurs March 10 - pack and get luggage from the girls to make sure it fits in the van
> 
> Friday March 11 - right after school - head to Disney!  the van will be packed - we will take care of all bathroom stops at the school before we leave town.  We will try to make it half way or more.
> 
> Sat March 12 - sleep in some, drive the rest of the way, check in (we are staying at Bonnet Creek on points from Jessica's family in a 2 BR condo), go to the store for snacks, food, etc...
> 
> Sun March 13 - MK
> 
> Mon March 14 - Epcot
> 
> Tues March 15 - AK
> 
> Wed March 16 - MK and AK - depends on what we missed at either - may end up with a Park Hopper so we can do both if we need to.
> 
> Thurs March 17 - DHS!
> 
> Friday March 18 - DHS or whatever park we missed
> 
> Sat March 19 - drive back.  Lisa wants to leave before Dawn to get on the road. We will drive all the way back - no overnight stop.
> 
> 
> I say all of that here so that you guys that are going to be there can check your schedule and see if there is a way we could meet up - if you want!  Or we can at least keep an eye out for you guys.  We may not be hard to miss - since we will have two wheelchairs in our party.
> 
> It is going to be an interesting trip for us, because Lauren can only ride certain rides and Jess and Jordan can ride the big stuff...so we will be doing some splitting up.  But we are hoping for a relatively stress free time since we have twice the amount of Disney time this trip than we did on the wish trip - and hopefully Lauren will stay WELL (and hopefully the rest of us will too!)
> 
> 
> I have ordered T shirts for us and we have had some cool designs made by the awesome folks on the DISign board - so now I just have to plan the details, get some ADR's (ha!) and go for it!



We don't have any parks the same Are you going to be at GKTW anytime...like Christmas time on the 17th
 Taylor and Sami will be there and I believe Kade's dad said they will be and so will we. I would love to meet you and Lauren. 
   Praying everyone stays healthy and Lauren has the time of her life at the most Happest Place on Earth.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW emailed and asked us how we would like to get to Disney. They have offered to let us fly or drive. We are in GA and I believe it would be about a 9-10 hour drive for us. If we drive I thought we might be able to extend our trip a little bit if we are very frugal. I just wanted to see what everyone's experience with driving vs flying has been. I appreciate any advice.



Since we live in So Cal...we have to fly, but would much rather drive. I don't do well on planes.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> I just called our Wish Coordinator and she told me that there would not be any problem with my mom and sister coming to stay with us for the weekend at GKTW!  She just asked that I email her some info and she will contact GKTW to add them on to the stay during that time.  She said they just like to know it's been approved by MAW.





   I didn't think it would be a problem


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....



Hi and welcome to the Disboards!!! I can't wait to hear more about Brooke and family.


----------



## mom2pixies

that's nice said:


> REALLY??
> 
> Wilms is a very uncommon childhood cancer. Only 500 cases a year in the entire US. 300+ million people.
> 
> Do they all live in the same area?
> 
> When Juliana was diagnosed her Children's hospital had a high number of Wilms kids. They were concerned there was some sort of an environmental issue happening. They took all kinds of geographic and other kinds of info from us. They ended up coming up with nothing.



Same here--maybe 50-75 new cases in Canada each year. In our case worker's 19 years work in renal cancers, she said she had only worked on less than a dozen cases of Wilms--only four of which were bilateral (both kidneys). Originally, B was thought to be bilateral, but the doctors have since determined that the 'lesion' is an anatomical anomaly since it has not changed at all with chemo. 

I knew my kid was one in a million--but I didn't need this kind of proof!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

maroo said:


> So....
> 
> We are going back!



YAAAAAAAAAY!!!    



jwallaceent said:


> Brooke's third birthday was Sunday!!
> !



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROOKE!!!  I'm glad that whatever she has is probably just viral, I hope she is feeling better soon.



mom2pixies said:


> We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke



WELCOME!!  I hope your daughters wish is granted. It could be a few months before you hear anything though, so don't panic if it takes some time. Our daughter was recommended for a wish (Child Life at our hospital did everything - we didn't even know they were doing it), and it took 5 months from the time they applied to getting an answer that she was being granted a wish. In hindsight, i'm glad we didn't know. lol!


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> REALLY??
> 
> Wilms is a very uncommon childhood cancer. Only 500 cases a year in the entire US. 300+ million people.
> 
> Do they all live in the same area?
> 
> When Juliana was diagnosed her Children's hospital had a high number of Wilms kids. They were concerned there was some sort of an environmental issue happening. They took all kinds of geographic and other kinds of info from us. They ended up coming up with nothing.



*Hi Tim, It is one of my hit and ruyn days where I post and dash. I had actually typed in my original post it was strange that I knew so many since it is rare; however, I had so many typos I just deleted that part (Knowing you knew that much better than me 

Grace was diagnosed just before her first BD, lives in Cape May, NJ and her Grandmom goes to Washington every year to march for funding...

Gwyn, diagnosed age 2 in Maryland

Christian, diagnosed age? in Chicago

Autumn, diagnosed age 4, NC. Had a BMT after relapsing and currently NED.

I also cared for a Wilm's child when I lived on the coast of NC....

So, it is always interesting to me to meet those with Rare defects/cancers,etc...While Congenital Heart Defects~ CHD's are the most common birth defect, Lisa's defect (ALCAPA) is so rare that out of all the CHD's it only affects  0.25-0.5% of those diagnosed with a CHD. There is a child whose Mom posts on the DIS who is about to go on her Wish trip that has ALCAPA...strange, isn't it? 

I WILL be back to read all about everyone's very BUSY day, I missed a lot around here. Woo Hoo   for new wish trippers, New BIG GIVES, Maroo and Lauren going back to the World (More on that in a while after I read, I have been worried about Lauren and want to see what the latest news is). I have to give a bath now.
*


----------



## HeatherSP

Ok so it is Lhea's wish trip and NOT the guys. But TNA will be taping at Universal 2 of the days we are down there. I offered to entertain the girls if the guys wanted to go see it. I will probably just stay at the park and let the girls have fun. Sometimes it is fun to just have some girl time anyway. I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen TNA while they were there. What suggestions should I tell the guys? Any great ideas of things I should do with the girls there? Do you know how long the show lasts? Any other helpful hints you might have for me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## my2girlsrock

I don't know why I never really come on this thread..... I always get caught up with everyone's PTR's & I miss out on all the awesome info on here... I gotta catch up 

I came over to this thread to see if anyone had any advice or info on the questions that we had..... 

Read my thread & give me some much needed advice.... We are only 12 DAYS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Taylor started her 7th round of chemo today & she did ok, she has a bit of a headache & nausea, she is really tired. She keeps crying herself to sleep & then waking up for lil bit then crying to sleep again... 

I HATE seeing her go through this!!!!!  IT SUCKS!!!! 

I keep talking to her about WDW & the upcoming trip to keep her happy....


----------



## maroo

shruley said:


> Hope she has a wonderful trip, she deserves it!



Thank you!  I agree - she works hard all year!



shruley said:


> So excited for all those who are leaving soon!    I'm hoping for some new trips reports to read when you get back!!!




 
Not sure ours counts or not... lol  (not being a wish trip)



fulseasmama said:


> Mary, I hope Lauren and all of you have a very magical trip!  I am so glad you all are going...safe travels!



thanks!!  



Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW emailed and asked us how we would like to get to Disney. They have offered to let us fly or drive. We are in GA and I believe it would be about a 9-10 hour drive for us. If we drive I thought we might be able to extend our trip a little bit if we are very frugal. I just wanted to see what everyone's experience with driving vs flying has been. I appreciate any advice.



Hello!!!  

We are from MS and we did both...

Let me explain.  lol

I had to drive Lauren's wheelchair and her van down to FL - because we had to have her van and her wheelchair can't really fly (it has some extra components that make it really tall and it can't lay on it's side).  

So...I drove the 11 hours (or so) to get from MS to FL.  The drive was much easier than I thought it would be - but it was just me - no kids.

They flew.  

They had a blast on the plane (first time to fly) and of course got there faster.  I think they liked flying. 

BUT...all of them got sick.  All of them - not me - and Lauren is convinced it was being "stuck with all those people" in the plane.  And she may be right.

If it is only 9 hours...and you think your family will be ok with the drive... then it is possible that you may almost get there about the same time?  Depends on if you have a direct flight or not.  But when you get to the airport 2+ hours ahead...and go through the security stuff...and then land (maybe late?  who knows)...then the Orlando airport is really big...so it takes some time to get out of there, get your luggage and get your rental car.  So...by the time you do all of that...it might be faster to drive?

As far as cost...that depends on your chapter.  They gave us money for me to drive the van - because it was cheaper for MAW to pay for our gas and one night of hotel than it was for them to fly me to Disney and rent us a handicapped accessible van for the trip (those are really expensive)...so they were fine with it and did a great job budgeting for gas.  They have some formula where they take the make and model of the vehicle and use the current gas prices to determine your gas expense and it was really right on the nose!  I was impressed - especially since their van gets 8 - 12 miles per gallon (it is just really heavy with her chair and all the equipment in it).  

But I am not sure if you will really have any "extra" money to stay longer?  Because most MAW chapters expense out what you will need and don't really pad it all that much?  But that is really chapter dependent - they are all different.

That was probably more than you wanted to know.  



eyor44 said:


> so, y'all weren't there in November? I looked and looked but never saw you. So happy Lauren is getting to go back. (and the rest of you also).



we weren't there in Nov.  We were going to go in Nov - but that trip fell through.   Now it really looks like we are really going!!!  crossing fingers no one gets sick or anything!



jj0plin said:


> I just called our Wish Coordinator and she told me that there would not be any problem with my mom and sister coming to stay with us for the weekend at GKTW!  She just asked that I email her some info and she will contact GKTW to add them on to the stay during that time.  She said they just like to know it's been approved by MAW.



woo hoo!!!!!  That is awesome!!!!!  



mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....



  so glad you are here!  I arrived two years ago with the same thing...totally new to forums and felt like the DIS was HUGE - but as the user names started to be "people" and go to know folks - it became much smaller to me.    And I have just stayed around.  

Feel free to start a pre-trippie once you are sure she is going to Disney!  

Have the wish granters already come?  Or are you still in an application process?  

Glad you are here!


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> REALLY??
> 
> Wilms is a very uncommon childhood cancer. Only 500 cases a year in the entire US. 300+ million people.
> 
> Do they all live in the same area?
> 
> When Juliana was diagnosed her Children's hospital had a high number of Wilms kids. They were concerned there was some sort of an environmental issue happening. They took all kinds of geographic and other kinds of info from us. They ended up coming up with nothing.



I saw the info later on down here...but I was so wondering the same thing. I noticed a LOT of cancer patients living in my old apartment complex and reported it to the health dept here...it was uncanny!  





mom2pixies said:


> I'm crying again! Wow. Must remember Photopass photogs--I would be teary-eyed to take my own!!



*NEW FOLKS - (sorry...don't mean to yell... lol)

You guys don't forget that ALL wish kids staying either AT GKTW or with GKTW - you guys ALL get a free photopass CD!  It should be in your packet and they should talk to you about it during orientation - but I just wanted to make sure you guys all know it is there.

Use it a LOT - they will take "candid" pictures while you are with the characters - but you can also take group shots in various places - do that often as the memories it will capture will be priceless years from now.  *



Mom2mitokids said:


> We don't have any parks the same Are you going to be at GKTW anytime...like Christmas time on the 17th
> Taylor and Sami will be there and I believe Kade's dad said they will be and so will we. I would love to meet you and Lauren.
> Praying everyone stays healthy and Lauren has the time of her life at the most Happest Place on Earth.




that is such a bummer!  

I am not sure about GKTW - I have mentioned it to Lauren.  In fact, we had talked about volunteering for Christmas - but we never did the paperwork.

I think it will depend on how long Lauren can stay at the parks.  Right now she is really barely able to handle a school day in her wheelchair - because her neck is so hard to hold up  - so we are not really sure how well she is going to do in the parks.  We will get a GAC (not the wish one, but a regular one) and hopefully that will help her some to be able to wait somewhere else and she can lay down some time during the day to keep us able to stay out longer.

Her idea is that she will go in the morning to the parks and back to the room to rest in the afternoon and back out at night.  So...if we do that...then I don't know if GKTW will fit as much?  Plus the other two girls want to do all the coasters...it is going to be an interesting planning deal.

It takes us FOREVER to get anything done at the parks (it takes us forever to do anything, really).  so...it just depends.  We all want to go to GKTW...I am just not sure when we will go...??




blessedmom4 said:


> *Hi Tim, It is one of my hit and ruyn days where I post and dash. I had actually typed in my original post it was strange that I knew so many since it is rare; however, I had so many typos I just deleted that part (Knowing you knew that much better than me
> 
> Grace was diagnosed just before her first BD, lives in Cape May, NJ and her Grandmom goes to Washington every year to march for funding...
> 
> Gwyn, diagnosed age 2 in Maryland
> 
> Christian, diagnosed age? in Chicago
> 
> Autumn, diagnosed age 4, NC. Had a BMT after relapsing and currently NED.
> 
> I also cared for a Wilm's child when I lived on the coast of NC....
> 
> So, it is always interesting to me to meet those with Rare defects/cancers,etc...While Congenital Heart Defects~ CHD's are the most common birth defect, Lisa's defect (ALCAPA) is so rare that out of all the CHD's it only affects  0.25-0.5% of those diagnosed with a CHD. There is a child whose Mom posts on the DIS who is about to go on her Wish trip that has ALCAPA...strange, isn't it?
> 
> I WILL be back to read all about everyone's very BUSY day, I missed a lot around here. Woo Hoo   for new wish trippers, New BIG GIVES, Maroo and Lauren going back to the World (More on that in a while after I read, I have been worried about Lauren and want to see what the latest news is). I have to give a bath now.
> *



We are super excited about Lauren finally getting to go back!
Your worries have been well founded - their family has been having a hard time this year.  

We will know a lot more on Friday after she meets with two neurosurgeons at the same time. 



HeatherSP said:


> Ok so it is Lhea's wish trip and NOT the guys. But TNA will be taping at Universal 2 of the days we are down there. I offered to entertain the girls if the guys wanted to go see it. I will probably just stay at the park and let the girls have fun. Sometimes it is fun to just have some girl time anyway. I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen TNA while they were there. What suggestions should I tell the guys? Any great ideas of things I should do with the girls there? Do you know how long the show lasts? Any other helpful hints you might have for me will be greatly appreciated.




???  Forgive me... What is TNA??




my2girlsrock said:


> I don't know why I never really come on this thread..... I always get caught up with everyone's PTR's & I miss out on all the awesome info on here... I gotta catch up
> 
> I came over to this thread to see if anyone had any advice or info on the questions that we had.....
> 
> Read my thread & give me some much needed advice.... We are only 12 DAYS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Taylor started her 7th round of chemo today & she did ok, she has a bit of a headache & nausea, she is really tired. She keeps crying herself to sleep & then waking up for lil bit then crying to sleep again...
> 
> I HATE seeing her go through this!!!!!  IT SUCKS!!!!
> 
> I keep talking to her about WDW & the upcoming trip to keep her happy....



Bless your heart!!!

I am so sorry you guys are having to go through all of that! 

We will be there the same time as you guys!


----------



## HeatherSP

maroo said:


> ???  Forgive me... What is TNA??



Sorry I should have been more specific. TNA is a wrestling show .... or that's what the boys tell me   I call it a soap opera for guys.


----------



## tinytreasures

Maroo I am so glad you are going back with Lauren. 
It is nice to have you back on this thread too, I have really missed you


----------



## newdrama12

maroo said:


> ???  Forgive me... What is TNA??



TNA is a wrestling organization that is based out of Orlando and they tape in one of the sound stages at Universal. They tape at Soundstage 21, which is next to the Hard Rock Cafe or in the park is at the end of the building where Twister is. TNA stands for Total Nonstop Action and tapes in Soundstage 21, which is behind where Blue Man Group perform or if in the park, is next to the building that Twister is in. They have a ticket pick up system that they use on getting people in line since it is first come, first serve. I don't remember where they are if you are a non park guest. But if you can get into the park, you will want to pick the tickets up at the Studio Audience Center, which is to the right after you enter Universal Studios. Park guests will be admitted into the Impact zone before non park guests, so chances are better if you are in the park the day of the taping or live broadcast. 

Note: the language at TNA is more explicit then WWE.


----------



## mom2pixies

maroo said:


> so glad you are here!  I arrived two years ago with the same thing...totally new to forums and felt like the DIS was HUGE - but as the user names started to be "people" and go to know folks - it became much smaller to me.    And I have just stayed around.
> 
> Feel free to start a pre-trippie once you are sure she is going to Disney!
> 
> Have the wish granters already come?  Or are you still in an application process?
> 
> Glad you are here!



Thank you! We are still in the application process. We know she is eligible (our Interlink nurse was the one who kept mentioning it to us during chemo, but I kind of put it out of my head until she completed treatment. Then, our nurse mentioned it again, and after reading up on Make-a-Wish and reading some wish stories, I decided to apply.) Anyways, I guess we were 'preliminarily' accepted, because the wish grantors then sent us a huge envelope with scads of forms and questionnaires inside. We have been in touch with the wish grantors since and filled out all the paperwork a couple of weeks ago, so now we are just waiting to find out if Brooke's wish will be approved. No visit from the wish grantors yet, either. 

It would be an awesome for Brooke if this dream came true! She's just obsessed with mermaids and princesses--and I know how much she loves fireworks and parades. She's never been to Disney World, but I know she would just be in heaven, there!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> So....
> 
> We are going back!



I heard about that bug going around....


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> Maroo I am so glad you are going back with Lauren.
> It is nice to have you back on this thread too, I have really missed you



Thanks, my friend!  

I was not really "gone" out of town or anything this past few days...I just had some days that I was not able to get on the computer at all...then I forgot my computer charger at Lauren's and had two days of NO computer.  

I can't believe I survived.  



newdrama12 said:


> TNA is a wrestling organization that is based out of Orlando and they tape in one of the sound stages at Universal. They tape at Soundstage 21, which is next to the Hard Rock Cafe or in the park is at the end of the building where Twister is. TNA stands for Total Nonstop Action and tapes in Soundstage 21, which is behind where Blue Man Group perform or if in the park, is next to the building that Twister is in. They have a ticket pick up system that they use on getting people in line since it is first come, first serve. I don't remember where they are if you are a non park guest. But if you can get into the park, you will want to pick the tickets up at the Studio Audience Center, which is to the right after you enter Universal Studios. Park guests will be admitted into the Impact zone before non park guests, so chances are better if you are in the park the day of the taping or live broadcast.
> 
> Note: the language at TNA is more explicit then WWE.



I would call Universal and see if they have any tickets...and tell them you are a wish family...they may throw some pixie dust on it.  Or you could get your wish organization to call, if you want!  



mom2pixies said:


> Thank you! We are still in the application process. We know she is eligible (our Interlink nurse was the one who kept mentioning it to us during chemo, but I kind of put it out of my head until she completed treatment. Then, our nurse mentioned it again, and after reading up on Make-a-Wish and reading some wish stories, I decided to apply.) Anyways, I guess we were 'preliminarily' accepted, because the wish grantors then sent us a huge envelope with scads of forms and questionnaires inside. We have been in touch with the wish grantors since and filled out all the paperwork a couple of weeks ago, so now we are just waiting to find out if Brooke's wish will be approved. No visit from the wish grantors yet, either.
> 
> It would be an awesome for Brooke if this dream came true! She's just obsessed with mermaids and princesses--and I know how much she loves fireworks and parades. She's never been to Disney World, but I know she would just be in heaven, there!



awesome!  sounds like you are well on your way to making her dream come true!!  She will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Disney!!  





that's nice said:


> I heard about that bug going around....



tee hee.


----------



## newdrama12

HeatherSP said:


> Ok so it is Lhea's wish trip and NOT the guys. But TNA will be taping at Universal 2 of the days we are down there. I offered to entertain the girls if the guys wanted to go see it. I will probably just stay at the park and let the girls have fun. Sometimes it is fun to just have some girl time anyway. I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen TNA while they were there. What suggestions should I tell the guys? Any great ideas of things I should do with the girls there? Do you know how long the show lasts? Any other helpful hints you might have for me will be greatly appreciated.




TNA is really fun. If it is an taping of Impact, it will last for about 2 and a half hours or so. If it is a Pay per view, it will be 3 and a half hours.


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> I heard about that bug going around....



*Better THAT  Bug, than the one we have going around here *


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I think it will depend on how long Lauren can stay at the parks.  Right now she is really barely able to handle a school day in her wheelchair - because her neck is so hard to hold up  - so we are not really sure how well she is going to do in the parks.  We will get a GAC (not the wish one, but a regular one) and hopefully that will help her some to be able to wait somewhere else and she can lay down some time during the day to keep us able to stay out longer.
> 
> Her idea is that she will go in the morning to the parks and back to the room to rest in the afternoon and back out at night.  So...if we do that...then I don't know if GKTW will fit as much?  Plus the other two girls want to do all the coasters...it is going to be an interesting planning deal.
> 
> It takes us FOREVER to get anything done at the parks (it takes us forever to do anything, really).  so...it just depends.  We all want to go to GKTW...I am just not sure when we will go...??
> 
> We are super excited about Lauren finally getting to go back!
> Your worries have been well founded - their family has been having a hard time this year.
> 
> We will know a lot more on Friday after she meets with two neurosurgeons at the same time.
> 
> ???  Forgive me... What is TNA??
> *Thanks for asking that Maroo, I wondered that myself!
> Believe it or not, back in my younger days I loved me some wrestling! I was a National Wrestling Association (NWA fan)...all the guys lived near here and it was fun to root for them...makes me laugh now. *



*I am extremely happy and excited you get to go back to Disney with Lauren, I know this is something you have all wanted to do and it is wonderful that the timing has worked out for you to do it now. I am praying for the crowds to be manageable for all of you who are traveling during the next few months and hope with Easter falling so late MAYBE it will help lessen the crowds duing your stay.(Christian starts Spring Break on Friday and will be off a week, my nephew has spring break the following week). I have been at WDW  duing that time period before and it was  for us (reference post 11 in our PTR)...until I got the hang of the wheelchair for Lisa (that was new for me and it was hard on so many levels). You are all MUCH more experienced at using the W/C though. Will you be using a scooter too or are you healed enough to walk? I have been reading your ABC's TR report (and loving it by the way). I haven't commented yet because I am SO far behind of where you are telling the story, it would be very lame for me to chime in on things that you wrote about weeks ago...It has taken me a bit to realize that people have more than one TR listed in their siggies...Thanks Tim  Don't laugh, I am slow...or old...or sleep deprived...or all of the above). 

I have been so worried abut Lauren since the first time you posted the x-ray photos and I am HAPPY she is seeing the two neurosurgeons on Friday. I will be storming heaven to give her and the family GOOD solutions and answers...I know they won't be easy.

Maroo, I have said this many times before; however, it bears repeating...you are such a BLESSING to the Wish families and while you weren't the original wish tripper thread starter...you sure have become our mentor and our friend,  and for that we are SO thankful  Although I am older than you, you are like our Mom...guiding us and encouraging us and once again I say a heartfelt 




And IF you manage to squeeze in another TR, I promise to be there right from the start...so I can comment and decorate your thread! *


----------



## blessedmom4

Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW emailed and asked us how we would like to get to Disney. They have offered to let us fly or drive. We are in GA and I believe it would be about a 9-10 hour drive for us. If we drive I thought we might be able to extend our trip a little bit if we are very frugal. I just wanted to see what everyone's experience with driving vs flying has been. I appreciate any advice.



*My two cents...Do you fly often? We don't so part of the Wish Trip fun for us is being able to fly!!! It is a nine to ten hour drive for us as well and I am SO excited when we FINALLY get to go that we will be going in STYLE. Lisa told me the other day she hopes she gets to ride in a Limo, because she WAS famous (she has been in a couple of magazines and done some videos for our local MD's) and famous people rode in Limos...*


----------



## LVMom23

Happy Wednesday everyone!

Two more days until our meeting with the granters for MAW!   I'm very nervously excited.   Since Hannah can't "express" her wish, I like many of your suggestions about showing her Mickey stuff and letting them see her reaction.   That will NOT be a problem.   She loves, loves, loves Mickey and Minnie!   Still, until they say 'yes', I'll be anxious.

We also have an almost 7yo daughter and a 10yo son.  I would love to hear how GKTW, MAW, and Disney treat the siblings of the wish child.  My kids have been through so, so much watching their younger sisters progressive disease and have sacrificed so much without much complaining that I would love to see them just as spoiled as Hannah would be.

For those of you who have done the wish trips through MAW and GKTW, can you share your other kids' experiences and how they were treated?  

Thanks!

Carrie


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> I just called our Wish Coordinator and she told me that there would not be any problem with my mom and sister coming to stay with us for the weekend at GKTW!  She just asked that I email her some info and she will contact GKTW to add them on to the stay during that time.  She said they just like to know it's been approved by MAW.


*I knew it, YEA!!! Praying as you get the results today! *



mom2pixies said:


> I'm utterly new to forums--so please forgive me if I am posting incorrectly or in the wrong location--I've just been reading up on wish trip stories here (been sharing laughs and tears with you all) for the last two weeks and I couldn't help myself from registering. We just applied for a wish from Make-a-Wish for my beautiful, brave 3-year-old daughter, Brooke, who was diagnosed (and subsequently treated) with Wilms' tumour (a form of childhood renal cancer) last summer. She underwent a nepherectomy on the left kidney (so full removal, as the tumour was quite significant) and just completed 15 rounds of chemo--the last one just before the New Year. Here's to starting 2011 on a healthy foot!
> 
> Joining this forum is really soooo, sooooo premature, but Brooke did wish to 'meet Ariel' and the other Disney princesses, so I thought I would do some research--just in case!  I have no idea if her wish will be granted, but here's to crossing our fingers that she meets the princesses....


*YEA, I know that excitement all too well!!!  You just can't wait!!!  Glad you are here! *



Corrine 1973 said:


> Me and my family will be crossing their fingers as well(and toes, arms, legs,eyes. . .you get the point)  One of my favorite memories is my daughter meeting Belle.
> 
> Keep us updated and once you are approved we can start the planning.


*TOO Precious!!! Belle is one of Lisa's ABSOLUTE favorites! I hope you framed that! I would have blown it up poster size!*


----------



## blessedmom4

LVMom23 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> Two more days until our meeting with the granters for MAW!   I'm very nervously excited.   Since Hannah can't "express" her wish, I like many of your suggestions about showing her Mickey stuff and letting them see her reaction.   That will NOT be a problem.   She loves, loves, loves Mickey and Minnie!   Still, until they say 'yes', I'll be anxious.
> 
> We also have an almost 7yo daughter and a 10yo son.  I would love to hear how GKTW, MAW, and Disney treat the siblings of the wish child.  My kids have been through so, so much watching their younger sisters progressive disease and have sacrificed so much without much complaining that I would love to see them just as spoiled as Hannah would be.
> 
> For those of you who have done the wish trips through MAW and GKTW, can you share your other kids' experiences and how they were treated?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Carrie


 
*Good Morning!!!   We haven't been yet on our MAW trip; however, when you read the TR's you see the siblings are treated like ROYALTY...everyone is! *


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> Well I have to say that for anyone interested.....
> 
> 
> it came....
> 
> what came do you ask?
> 
> 
> OUR FIRST BIG GIVE!!!!!
> 
> Hop on over to Kaleb's PTR to see what mommy2mrb sent!





*I can't wait to check it out! (Okay I peeked last night; but was too tired to respond...) It looked AWESOME! *


----------



## blessedmom4

mom2pixies said:


> Thank you for the info--and the warm and animated welcome!


*My pleasure. *


Mom2mitokids said:


> I know 2 kids thats had Wilms


*There are two at our hem/onc clinic currently, although I only know one of the families, other than to say hello.*


my2girlsrock said:


> Taylor started her 7th round of chemo today & she did ok, she has a bit of a headache & nausea, she is really tired. She keeps crying herself to sleep & then waking up for lil bit then crying to sleep again...
> 
> I HATE seeing her go through this!!!!!  IT SUCKS!!!!
> 
> I keep talking to her about WDW & the upcoming trip to keep her happy....


*Praying Taylor is feeling MUCH better today! *


maroo said:


> I saw the info later on down here...but I was so wondering the same thing. I noticed a LOT of cancer patients living in my old apartment complex and reported it to the health dept here...it was uncanny!
> 
> *When I worked for the infusion company, we had a cluster of cancer patients within a 1.5 mile radius...there were over 10 new cases of different types of cancer within a period of months and they all worked for the same company...they finally said it was just "coincidence"...I thought differently...this was a rural area and there weren't lots of neighborhoods, full of people...*
> 
> 
> *NEW FOLKS - (sorry...don't mean to yell... lol)
> 
> You guys don't forget that ALL wish kids staying either AT GKTW or with GKTW - you guys ALL get a free photopass CD!  It should be in your packet and they should talk to you about it during orientation - but I just wanted to make sure you guys all know it is there.
> 
> Use it a LOT - they will take "candid" pictures while you are with the characters - but you can also take group shots in various places - do that often as the memories it will capture will be priceless years from now.  *
> 
> 
> :



*Maroo, am I mistaken, or weren't YOU the helper in making sure that Wish families got the Photopass for FREE???? Just another reason to  you!*


----------



## LVMom23

I hope I'm not jumping the gun, but I created a PTR!   I would love for all of you to meet Hannah, her brother, and her sister 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155


----------



## Leeds-Josh

casper_jj11 said:


> Welcome to the group! Do you know if you'll be staying at GKTW? My reason for asking is that along with tix for Universal and Islands of Adventure (where WWOHP is), you also get tix for Disney and Seaworld. We visited WWOHP when we were on dd's wish trip last August and it was truly amazing. You're going to have a wonderful trip. I've started our trip report and I've done our first day of Universal so click on the trip report link in my signature if you want an idea of Universal for wish kids.



Bit of a late reply here 

I don't know anything about where me and my family are staying yet  we don't know exactly when we are going either but we put october as our 1st choice travel time.

But I have looked at a lot of Trip Reports and it looks so cool at GKTW!!! and the GAC's they provide would help a lot and let us get as much done as possible. And because we are coming all the way from the UK we don't want to waste this fantastic opportunity.


----------



## blessedmom4

Leeds-Josh said:


> Bit of a late reply here
> 
> I don't know anything about where me and my family are staying yet  we don't know exactly when we are going either but we put october as our 1st choice travel time.
> 
> But I have looked at a lot of Trip Reports and it looks so cool at GKTW!!! and the GAC's they provide would help a lot and let us get as much done as possible. And because we are coming all the way from the UK we don't want to waste this fantastic opportunity.



*Are you going to start a PTR? I seem to have missed your post. Congrats on getting a Wish, we hope to go in October as well...*


----------



## Leeds-Josh

blessedmom4 said:


> *Are you going to start a PTR? I seem to have missed your post. Congrats on getting a Wish, we hope to go in October as well...*



I will do a PTR when the details of the holiday are finalized. I have a list of things I want to do but cant properly plan until we know dates, flight times etc...


----------



## blessedmom4

Leeds-Josh said:


> I will do a PTR when the details of the holiday are finalized. I have a list of things I want to do but cant properly plan until we know dates, flight times etc...


*
I look forward to it. *


----------



## MitoDadMO

LVMom23 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> Two more days until our meeting with the granters for MAW!   I'm very nervously excited.   Since Hannah can't "express" her wish, I like many of your suggestions about showing her Mickey stuff and letting them see her reaction.   That will NOT be a problem.   She loves, loves, loves Mickey and Minnie!   Still, until they say 'yes', I'll be anxious.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Carrie



Our son cannot express himself either, and our granters had NO ISSUE letting us goto disney.  We explained what he liked etc.  You should be fine.


----------



## MitoDadMO

14 Days and counting!!


----------



## mom2pixies

blessedmom4 said:


> *Maroo, am I mistaken, or weren't YOU the helper in making sure that Wish families got the Photopass for FREE???? Just another reason to  you!*



When you say free Photopass, what do you mean exactly? That Wish familes are provided with a free card to take from photographer to photographer or the actual CD or prints from the card? Sorry again--just learning about these things, and I am insatiably curious!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I'm going to start our must do list soon:
What was your familes FAVE part of each park? or if your families trip is coming up,What is on the top of your must do list
What was your families FAVE place to eat when you didn't eat at GKTW?




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153


----------



## mom2pixies

mom2pixies said:


> When you say free Photopass, what do you mean exactly? That Wish familes are provided with a free card to take from photographer to photographer or the actual CD or prints from the card? Sorry again--just learning about these things, and I am insatiably curious!



Okay--forget my question. I see it was already answered earlier! A free CD--awesome!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> When you say free Photopass, what do you mean exactly? That Wish familes are provided with a free card to take from photographer to photographer or the actual CD or prints from the card? Sorry again--just learning about these things, and I am insatiably curious!



Great question. I love everybodies photopass photos.. I'll be the one taking all the photos and would love to be in some of them.


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *I am extremely happy and excited you get to go back to Disney with Lauren, I know this is something you have all wanted to do and it is wonderful that the timing has worked out for you to do it now. I am praying for the crowds to be manageable for all of you who are traveling during the next few months and hope with Easter falling so late MAYBE it will help lessen the crowds duing your stay.(Christian starts Spring Break on Friday and will be off a week, my nephew has spring break the following week). I have been at WDW  duing that time period before and it was  for us (reference post 11 in our PTR)...until I got the hang of the wheelchair for Lisa (that was new for me and it was hard on so many levels). You are all MUCH more experienced at using the W/C though. Will you be using a scooter too or are you healed enough to walk? I have been reading your ABC's TR report (and loving it by the way). I haven't commented yet because I am SO far behind of where you are telling the story, it would be very lame for me to chime in on things that you wrote about weeks ago...It has taken me a bit to realize that people have more than one TR listed in their siggies...Thanks Tim  Don't laugh, I am slow...or old...or sleep deprived...or all of the above).
> 
> I have been so worried abut Lauren since the first time you posted the x-ray photos and I am HAPPY she is seeing the two neurosurgeons on Friday. I will be storming heaven to give her and the family GOOD solutions and answers...I know they won't be easy.
> 
> Maroo, I have said this many times before; however, it bears repeating...you are such a BLESSING to the Wish families and while you weren't the original wish tripper thread starter...you sure have become our mentor and our friend,  and for that we are SO thankful  Although I am older than you, you are like our Mom...guiding us and encouraging us and once again I say a heartfelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And IF you manage to squeeze in another TR, I promise to be there right from the start...so I can comment and decorate your thread! *




Well...my foot seems to be much better!  I am actually in PT for my back at the moment, though.  Which has be a bit worried.  I have two discs that "bulge" and they are throwing a little temper tantrum at the moment.  

But...the meds (anti-inflammatory) seem to be helping my feet - so that is good.  Now when I walk my feet don't hurt!  

Please feel free to jump in anytime on the "big" thread - as I call it - the big trip report thread (of Liesa's - all7ofus) and post anytime.  I can't even keep up with all the banter- so please don't feel bad!  You can post anything at anytime - they are all so nice over there.  It moves fast, but don't be intimidated by that - they are all just having a small party over there.  

Your kind words are so sweet!  Sorta funny since I am not a "Mom" to anyone.  Except my dog, Muffin.  Although my friends make fun of me there...like you did NOT give birth to the dog!  lol

Although Lauren calls me her third Mom.  3rd?!  really?    Her 2nd Mom is her assistant at school - who spends a lot of time with her each day. 

You are so sweet!  



LVMom23 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> Two more days until our meeting with the granters for MAW!   I'm very nervously excited.   Since Hannah can't "express" her wish, I like many of your suggestions about showing her Mickey stuff and letting them see her reaction.   That will NOT be a problem.   She loves, loves, loves Mickey and Minnie!   Still, until they say 'yes', I'll be anxious.
> 
> We also have an almost 7yo daughter and a 10yo son.  I would love to hear how GKTW, MAW, and Disney treat the siblings of the wish child.  My kids have been through so, so much watching their younger sisters progressive disease and have sacrificed so much without much complaining that I would love to see them just as spoiled as Hannah would be.
> 
> For those of you who have done the wish trips through MAW and GKTW, can you share your other kids' experiences and how they were treated?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Carrie



I really, really, really think you won't have any trouble.  But...I want to give one thought to this...

They will probably ask for a "2nd" wish - most of the chapters do - it is a requirement, I think - for them to have a backup plan in case the first one is not doable - they do this is a lot for children that ask to meet famous people or for other hard to grant wishes.  Disney is not really hard to grant for most chapters because GKTW absorbs a lot of the cost (although MAW certainly pays some, too!)...

I guess I just say that so that you are not surprised if they ask for a 2nd wish and think that because they asked that she won't get Disney.  



blessedmom4 said:


> *My pleasure. *
> 
> *There are two at our hem/onc clinic currently, although I only know one of the families, other than to say hello.*
> 
> *Praying Taylor is feeling MUCH better today! *
> 
> 
> *Maroo, am I mistaken, or weren't YOU the helper in making sure that Wish families got the Photopass for FREE???? Just another reason to  you!*



Well...I really can not take all of that credit.  I did start the conversation with Disney - but I was just asking for the same discount that "on site" families got at the time (now everyone is eligible for that discount again)...anyway...I just asked for that discount to be extended so that wish families could afford it and they discussed it and decided that Wish families should get it free.  

So it was totally Disney's call!  I love Disney - and this is one of the reasons why!

And I always buy photopass so that we can support them back.  



LVMom23 said:


> I hope I'm not jumping the gun, but I created a PTR!   I would love for all of you to meet Hannah, her brother, and her sister
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669155



I will link this on the first page!   Woo Hoo!



Leeds-Josh said:


> Bit of a late reply here
> 
> I don't know anything about where me and my family are staying yet  we don't know exactly when we are going either but we put october as our 1st choice travel time.
> 
> But I have looked at a lot of Trip Reports and it looks so cool at GKTW!!! and the GAC's they provide would help a lot and let us get as much done as possible. And because we are coming all the way from the UK we don't want to waste this fantastic opportunity.



I love reading reports from the perspective of the wish "child" or teenager in your case!  



Leeds-Josh said:


> I will do a PTR when the details of the holiday are finalized. I have a list of things I want to do but cant properly plan until we know dates, flight times etc...



awesome!  I can almost hear your accent from here.  love it!


----------



## maroo

mom2pixies said:


> Okay--forget my question. I see it was already answered earlier! A free CD--awesome!!



It is basically a coupon code that you will use to redeem the free Photopass...and it even includes the shipping! 

Plus...when the photopass photographers see a wish family, they have been told to do their very best work in taking LOTS of pictures and trying to capture those special moments with the characters.  (Although the photographers do a great job with all families.  )

My biggest piece of advice is to catch them right as you are going in the park - in front of the big park icon (castle, big ball, hat, tree) and have your pic done with your whole family at the beginning of the day - before you are tired, wet, etc, etc.  

Have them take several shots - especially if your child has a hard time looking at the camera.  And I honestly would get this done twice in the morning with two different photographers...because you can't "see" the pictures to see if one came out...and with ALL of our kids - family pictures with everyone are so special.  

We all know wish families have a child with a life threatening illness - and none of us are promised tomorrow - so those family pictures with everyone take a lot of time and thought and perseverance to stop your family at the beginning of an exciting day (more than once!) - but that is so worth it at the end of the trip and years from now when the kids are all grown up and you have this perfect picture of your family.


----------



## maroo

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm going to start our must do list soon:
> What was your familes FAVE part of each park? or if your families trip is coming up,What is on the top of your must do list
> What was your families FAVE place to eat when you didn't eat at GKTW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153



I almost missed this post.  This thread is moving fast.  

Personal favorite restaurants...

Boma (at Animal Kingdom Lodge) - particularly breakfast
Crystal Palace - at the MK
50's Prime Time Cafe - at DHS


Personal favorite attractions...

Soarin' - Epcot
Expedition Everest (EE) at AK
Buzz - at MK
Toy Story - at DHS   

The list would probably be different for Lauren...I will have to ask her.


----------



## mom2pixies

maroo said:


> My biggest piece of advice is to catch them right as you are going in the park - in front of the big park icon (castle, big ball, hat, tree) and have your pic done with your whole family at the beginning of the day - before you are tired, wet, etc, etc.
> 
> Have them take several shots - especially if your child has a hard time looking at the camera.  And I honestly would get this done twice in the morning with two different photographers...because you can't "see" the pictures to see if one came out...and with ALL of our kids - family pictures with everyone are so special.
> 
> We all know wish families have a child with a life threatening illness - and none of us are promised tomorrow - so those family pictures with everyone take a lot of time and thought and perseverance to stop your family at the beginning of an exciting day (more than once!) - but that is so worth it at the end of the trip and years from now when the kids are all grown up and you have this perfect picture of your family.



Thanks for the suggestion! A great piece of advice for sure!


----------



## CeraMomof3

This time tomorrow, we will be on a plane heading towards Disney. I am fantastically overwhelmed and having trouble getting ready. Someone, bring me back to planet EARTH!


----------



## Manymosi

Just posted the first two installments of our trip report!

See it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40154202#post40154202


----------



## brookerene

CeraMomof3 said:


> This time tomorrow, we will be on a plane heading towards Disney. I am fantastically overwhelmed and having trouble getting ready. Someone, bring me back to planet EARTH!



WooHoo!


----------



## brookerene

This came by UPS this morning..... what could it be?  I know it came from.... Gail otherwise known as p00h4me!
So Gail what could it be?  I guess the boys won't be home for a while so we'll have to wait and see!  It's huge! and heavy... hmmmm what could it be?


----------



## Corrine 1973

Leeds-Josh said:


> Bit of a late reply here
> 
> I don't know anything about where me and my family are staying yet  we don't know exactly when we are going either but we put october as our 1st choice travel time.
> 
> But I have looked at a lot of Trip Reports and it looks so cool at GKTW!!! and the GAC's they provide would help a lot and let us get as much done as possible. And because we are coming all the way from the UK we don't want to waste this fantastic opportunity.



Looking foward to your PTR!!! We went in September of 2009 and was able to get an extra set of tickets to MNSSHP from MaW.  We had a blast!  The kids all wore their holloween costumes and went trick or treating.  We say the boo to you parade (with Johnny Depp actually playing Captain Jack), so Hallowishes, and met another special wish family who had been to disney before (which was great because we had never been there.)  Looking back we only went on one ride while there that night which was the Haunted Mansion(Naturally).  If October doesn't seem to be working for dates, ask about September.  We went the 13-19 and the crowds were very low.  I think the busiest crowd level we had was a 3 out of 10.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Mary, am so very glad that Lauren will be able to make it back to WDW!!!!  I am knocking on every piece of wood I can find in hopes that everyone stays healthy and the trip is full of magic.

Seeing that 50's Prime time Cafe is one of your favorites makes me very glad that I made reservations for Lunch there for Liam's birthday lunch.  (His birthday is earlier but that is the day we will be celebrating at Disney.  It will also be during the second friday of SWW.  He is very excited about that.)  We also have reservations for Mama Melrose with Fantasmic Tickets.  I have heard that the line starts getting long early due to the fact that they no longer do the show every day.  They were filled up at first but I kept cheaking a few opened up on the day we are going.  Very happy because we didn't see the show during his Wish trip.

I know what you mean about not being a Wish Trip.  I felt at first that I shouldn't talk to much about our upcoming trip because it wasn't a Wish Trip.  But once your a Wish Tripper, you are always a wish tripper!


----------



## Corrine 1973

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm going to start our must do list soon:
> What was your familes FAVE part of each park? or if your families trip is coming up,What is on the top of your must do list
> What was your families FAVE place to eat when you didn't eat at GKTW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153



Here is my family's FAVE attractions for each park:
MK- Mickey's Philharmagic, Buzz lightyear, and the 2 yearold really enjoyed the play area at Splash Montain's exit (geared for toddler age).

Epcot-  Soarin', Turtle Talk w/ Crush, and the Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure.

DHS- Star Tours (being redone into 3-D and reopening on May 20), Muppet's 3-D, and Toy Story Mania.  Kids also loved the Honey I Shrunk the Kids Playarea.

DAK- Kilamangaro Safari's and The Festival of the Lion King.

As for the FAVE places to eat:

We didn't eat much at the parks, we chose to save money and eat mostly at GKTW.  I will list where we did eat because it was all good.

MK- Peco's Bill, and Aloha (Pineapple ice cream a must)
Epcot- Akurshas Storybook Dining (Lunch very good and Princess' )
DHS- Sci-Fi Dine In (Lunch)
Contemperary Resort- Chef Mickey's (Breakfast with Mickey and Friends)

We had so much fun at the attractions that we are already planing to do them again and our trip is still almost 3 months away.


----------



## syammt

Just wanted to let those of you who were following know that I made it home from California and all is well. Madison did great and mommy did too. Only had one scare while I was there and now it seems kind of funny. It was Friday evening and I was waiting for our goodnight call and guess what? It didn't come. I was freaking out. I knew they had gone to the mall to see the new Justin Beiber movie, so my mind was going to all the bad things that could have happened. I tried calling so many times I lost count and never got an answer. Long story short - they were fine. I finally got a hold of them the next morning after a long night without sleep. That was actually the only night without sleep, though. We went to Hollywood and I actually got to walk on the red carpet for the Acadmey Awards. They were setting up for the show and it was so cool. Also got a lot of pics of some of the stars on the ground. We also went to Santa Monica pier and saw Bubba Gumps. Got Madison a ton of gifts. 


Now for an update on Madison. We go to the ortho doctor today for another recheck of her arm. We have had to go weekly since it was such a bad break. They are keeping a very close eye on it. Which is awesome. Hoping to maybe get a shorter cast today, but Madison is scared. We will see what happens. I will try to get a pic of her cast and post it. It is really a cool looking cast. They only problem see seems to be having right now (besides the broken arm) is a little cough and a pretty good sized bad spot on her inner thigh. Oh and her cast is heavy. Which makes since she has actually has 2 cast on top of each other. 

Hope everyone is doing good. Thanks to everyone for keeping up with us and all that has been happening with Madison. I is so nice to be able to vent to someone.


----------



## maroo

Manymosi said:


> Just posted the first two installments of our trip report!
> 
> See it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40154202#post40154202



AWESOME start!!!!!!!!!!!!  





Corrine 1973 said:


> Mary, am so very glad that Lauren will be able to make it back to WDW!!!!  I am knocking on every piece of wood I can find in hopes that everyone stays healthy and the trip is full of magic.
> 
> Seeing that 50's Prime time Cafe is one of your favorites makes me very glad that I made reservations for Lunch there for Liam's birthday lunch.  (His birthday is earlier but that is the day we will be celebrating at Disney.  It will also be during the second friday of SWW.  He is very excited about that.)  We also have reservations for Mama Melrose with Fantasmic Tickets.  I have heard that the line starts getting long early due to the fact that they no longer do the show every day.  They were filled up at first but I kept cheaking a few opened up on the day we are going.  Very happy because we didn't see the show during his Wish trip.
> 
> I know what you mean about not being a Wish Trip.  I felt at first that I shouldn't talk to much about our upcoming trip because it wasn't a Wish Trip.  But once your a Wish Tripper, you are always a wish tripper!



You are so sweet!!  

You will love 50's!  Make sure they know he is celebrating his birthday!  And tell your children that they are going to be "mean"...so that they will be prepared.  William was upset the whole meal and we didn't know why...until later...that he was upset because the staff was "mean"... They play with you like telling you to keep your elbows off the table and stuff...all fun playing- but the kids can get thrown off if they don't understand the references and don't know they are pretending.  lol

We are one of the very few people that don't really care for Fantasmic?    But we didn't even stay for the whole thing and they say it gets better toward the end...so maybe we should have stayed!  

Having those ressies will be great for you to not have to wait so long!


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> Just wanted to let those of you who were following know that I made it home from California and all is well. Madison did great and mommy did too. Only had one scare while I was there and now it seems kind of funny. It was Friday evening and I was waiting for our goodnight call and guess what? It didn't come. I was freaking out. I knew they had gone to the mall to see the new Justin Beiber movie, so my mind was going to all the bad things that could have happened. I tried calling so many times I lost count and never got an answer. Long story short - they were fine. I finally got a hold of them the next morning after a long night without sleep. That was actually the only night without sleep, though. We went to Hollywood and I actually got to walk on the red carpet for the Acadmey Awards. They were setting up for the show and it was so cool. Also got a lot of pics of some of the stars on the ground. We also went to Santa Monica pier and saw Bubba Gumps. Got Madison a ton of gifts.
> 
> 
> Now for an update on Madison. We go to the ortho doctor today for another recheck of her arm. We have had to go weekly since it was such a bad break. They are keeping a very close eye on it. Which is awesome. Hoping to maybe get a shorter cast today, but Madison is scared. We will see what happens. I will try to get a pic of her cast and post it. It is really a cool looking cast. They only problem see seems to be having right now (besides the broken arm) is a little cough and a pretty good sized bad spot on her inner thigh. Oh and her cast is heavy. Which makes since she has actually has 2 cast on top of each other.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. Thanks to everyone for keeping up with us and all that has been happening with Madison. I is so nice to be able to vent to someone.



wow!!  totally cool on the red carpet!!!

awesome!

Keep us posted on how you guys are doing!  Glad they are keeping a close eye on that arm.


----------



## mom2pixies

I have just been reading more wish trips (that's nice and maroo's) and I have to say--all of these children are such superstars!! They really have taught all of us grown-ups about what is really important in life...and it's amazing that just after a few pages of heartfelt words and excited photos and I feel like I already know them! i'm so glad I found these boards--and have had the chance to read up about these great kids. 

Two thumbs up for the kids!


----------



## Bill_Lin

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm going to start our must do list soon:
> What was your familes FAVE part of each park? or if your families trip is coming up,What is on the top of your must do list
> What was your families FAVE place to eat when you didn't eat at GKTW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153


We enjoyed the Fish Place near the "harbor" in MK Columbia something or other, the CS Chineese place in Epcot and the Blue Bayou at the Pirate's Ride.
I avoid sit down's for the most part as they take so much time, unless, of course it is a Character Meal.  Oh, the 50s place in Universal is good.

My favorite rides are Pirates, Aladdin, and Haunted Mansion at MK, Nemo and Friends and Ellen's Energy Adventure at Epcot, Star Tours at DS, Safari and Dinosaur at AK.

Favorite Shows are Muppets 3D, Beauty and the Beast and Voyage of the Little Mermaid at DS, Monsters Inc Laugh Floor at MK and Lion King and Its Tough to be a Bug at AK.

Favorite Character Greets were Cinderella's Royal Table and Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## syammt

So she had her follow up with the ortho doctor today and the bones in her arm have moved, so now the doctor has to go and rebreak her arm and try to set it. If he isn't pleased with how it looks then he is going to have to put pins in her arm. More frustration and worrying. Don't know more than that right now, so I will say night and let you all know tomorrow how things go.


----------



## brookerene

syammt said:


> So she had her follow up with the ortho doctor today and the bones in her arm have moved, so now the doctor has to go and rebreak her arm and try to set it. If he isn't pleased with how it looks then he is going to have to put pins in her arm. More frustration and worrying. Don't know more than that right now, so I will say night and let you all know tomorrow how things go.



Oh boy...I'm so sorry that this has to happen...what a struggle...I hope that things go better than expected and that her healing is quick...will pray for Madison.


----------



## kailatilear

We have made it home as of an hour ago. We had an amazing time and I can't even begin to describe what this trip meant to Abby and our family.  I had so many emotions all week long it was crazy.  Can someone please tell me how to do my TR and how to link it?


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Corrine 1973 said:


> Looking foward to your PTR!!! We went in September of 2009 and was able to get an extra set of tickets to MNSSHP from MaW.  We had a blast!  The kids all wore their holloween costumes and went trick or treating.  We say the boo to you parade (with Johnny Depp actually playing Captain Jack), so Hallowishes, and met another special wish family who had been to disney before (which was great because we had never been there.)  Looking back we only went on one ride while there that night which was the Haunted Mansion(Naturally).  If October doesn't seem to be working for dates, ask about September.  We went the 13-19 and the crowds were very low.  I think the busiest crowd level we had was a 3 out of 10.



I really want to go to MNSSHP. Do you have to buy separate tickets for it or is it included in the general admission?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Leeds-Josh said:


> I really want to go to MNSSHP. Do you have to buy separate tickets for it or is it included in the general admission?


It is a separate, hard-ticket, event.  The Party ticket will allow you in the MK starting at 4:00pm.  Each person with a ticket will get a wristband.

Starting at 7:00pm, without a wristband you will not be allowed in any store or food service location, to make any purchase from a cart, or to go into/on any attraction.  Also, without a wristband you will be asked to leave the Park.


----------



## blessedmom4

*We have a Birthday Story on our PTR...Would love to see you visit...*

*I will be back to visit sites. Today we have two MD appointments and then to pick Christian up from college 

Hugs to those with medical challenges, waiting on tests, leaving on trips, just getting home! Maroo, I so want to comment on your post to me  You made me smile   to Lauren and her family for tomorrow! 

Today will be wild and I will be MIA. It is a wonderful day though! *


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Hey!

Just wondering do wish children get front of line GAC's(disney,universal,seaworld) even if they don't go to GKTW?


----------



## mom2pixies

From what I am reading and understanding, families get 'first trip,' 'birthday,' or 'anniversary' buttons depending on what they are celebrating. What if you are celebrating several things--such as a personal triumph (such as completing cancer treatment), a first visit AND a birthday? Can a person receive more than one button?

The questions have begun...I hope you are ready for them!


----------



## maroo

mom2pixies said:


> I have just been reading more wish trips (that's nice and maroo's) and I have to say--all of these children are such superstars!! They really have taught all of us grown-ups about what is really important in life...and it's amazing that just after a few pages of heartfelt words and excited photos and I feel like I already know them! i'm so glad I found these boards--and have had the chance to read up about these great kids.
> 
> Two thumbs up for the kids!



I totally agree with you!  I have learned more from Lauren than I have ever taught her.  



syammt said:


> So she had her follow up with the ortho doctor today and the bones in her arm have moved, so now the doctor has to go and rebreak her arm and try to set it. If he isn't pleased with how it looks then he is going to have to put pins in her arm. More frustration and worrying. Don't know more than that right now, so I will say night and let you all know tomorrow how things go.



aw man!  I was worried after you posted yesterday and wondered if surgery would be down the road for you guys.  Is this the first time they have had to do pins?  (If they do - I hope they don't!)

Keep us posted, please.  Many hugs and prayers coming your way!



kailatilear said:


> We have made it home as of an hour ago. We had an amazing time and I can't even begin to describe what this trip meant to Abby and our family.  I had so many emotions all week long it was crazy.  Can someone please tell me how to do my TR and how to link it?



I am SOOOOOOO excited you guys are home and that you want to write a TR!

You just start a thread on the trip reports board - it is a lot like a pre-trip report - but you put it on the main trip report board. 

You can also merge it with your pre-trip report and just keep typing on your pre-trip report.  Eventually the MODS will move the thread to the trip reports board.   

One advantage to leaving it on your pre-trip thread (you can totally change the title!) is that everyone that is subscribed will know you have started and keep getting updates.  



Leeds-Josh said:


> I really want to go to MNSSHP. Do you have to buy separate tickets for it or is it included in the general admission?



It is a separate ticket and is offered in mid-Sept through the end of Oct (sometimes Nov 1st, too).

I think this is almost a "must do" for many MAW families for several reasons - 

The party is lots of fun and one of the best parties that Disney puts on!  Free candy, a cool parade and a cool fireworks show that can only be viewed on party nights. 

If you have the magic button, you don't have to wait in character lines and this is particularly cool at the party - because the characters are all dressed up and there are many characters out (like the 7 dwarves (sp?)).

The other thing that is good - especially for families that get only three days in Disney is that it basically gives you a 4th day for a lot less than a one day ticket.  You can use the party to "knock out" a lot of the MK.  You can enter the park at 4:00 with your party ticket and stay till midnight - so that is a good 8 hours in the MK for less than a full day ticket.  


Of course - if you don't celebrate Halloween or don't like the Halloween type of themes, then it may not be the party for you.  And if you are going on a different sort of trip and don't have the button - then the "perk" of the characters may not be as much of a draw.

But I, for one, ALWAYS go to MNSSHP if I am there during that time.  I went three times this year.  I am not really a big fan of Halloween and scary things - but this party is so much fun.  




blessedmom4 said:


> Maroo, I so want to comment on your post to me  You made me smile   to Lauren and her family for tomorrow!
> 
> Today will be wild and I will be MIA. It is a wonderful day though! [/COLOR][/B]



I am so glad!!  Tomorrow is the big day!



Leeds-Josh said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just wondering do wish children get front of line GAC's(disney,universal,seaworld) even if they don't go to GKTW?



This sort of depends...

There seem to be about 3 different types of trips...

1.  The first, and most common, is for the person to go through a wish organization for a life threatening illness and stay at GKTW.  The wish is sponsored by MAW and GKTW and they sleep at GKTW.

2.  The second group of families, less common, is for a person to go through a wish organization for a life threatening illness and stay on Disney property but through GKTW.  The wish is sponsored by MAW and GKTW.  This usually happens when there is no room for the family at GKTW and GKTW pays for the family to be put up at a Disney resort.  This can happen if the wish child wishes to stay at a Disney resort - like we had a child who's wish was to stay at a certain resort and they made that happen.  But this group goes to GKTW first and has orientation and all tickets come from GKTW.  

3.  The third group goes through a wish organization that doesn't participate with GKTW (this happens with some international trips) - this child may or may not have a life threatening illness.  This group stays on Disney property  and the wish is sponsored by the wish organization alone - no GKTW involvement.  These families may or may not stay on Disney property.  (And I suppose yours may be the first I have heard of that would stay on Universal Property, for example???  If your wish is a Harry Potter centered wish??...)


Groups one and two usually get:  3 day park hopper to Disney, 2 days Universal and 1 day at Sea World.  They all can enjoy the things GKTW has to offer - meals, ice cream, all of the amenities - even the group not staying at GKTW to sleep.  And these two groups get "the magic button" and a "green light GAC"...The magic button is a GKTW button.

Group three can vary wildly...I have seen one family get all Disney - they were put up at a Disney resort for a number of nights and got to go to a Disney park every day - but no Universal or Sea World tickets.  This group doesn't get a button and may or may not get a "green light" GAC.  It depends on the wish organization.  IF you are in this group - anyone that is reading this - PM me and I can give you some information about how families have navigated this type of wish trip - but I don't want to post it for everyone in cyber space. 

One thing to keep in mind is that there are wish organizations out there that grant wishes to children with chronic illnesses - these are children that have a chronic illness that presents significant challenges for them, but it is not considered life threatening.  And those wishes tend to run a little differently and don't go through GKTW.  GKTW is specifically for children with life threatening illnesses.


----------



## maroo

mom2pixies said:


> From what I am reading and understanding, families get 'first trip,' 'birthday,' or 'anniversary' buttons depending on what they are celebrating. What if you are celebrating several things--such as a personal triumph (such as completing cancer treatment), a first visit AND a birthday? Can a person receive more than one button?
> 
> The questions have begun...I hope you are ready for them!



Sure!!!

They have a button that you can write what you are celebrating, too. 

Lots of people will have more than one.  You can get buttons at Guest Services.  

The only thing I would suggest is to make sure whoever is wearing the "magic" button doesn't crowd out the magic button by wearing a bunch of other buttons.  If it is a wish child's birthday - then certainly do both!  But I would not do a bunch of "celebrating" buttons next to the main button.  You want the main one to stand out.

The magic button is usually worn by the wish child (and this is usually the best way to do it)...but occasionally the wish parent will wear it.  

If you have the button - make sure it is on the front of your shirt and try not to wear a shirt that matches it...if you have a pink button and a pink shirt it is harder to see the button.


----------



## jwallaceent

I posted this on our pretrip report but have a better response here so if I could ask your help/advice I would greatly appreciate it!!!

My rough draft itinerary!!  I can not believe in 2 weeks and 6 days we are on our very first airplane to DISNEY for the very first time!!!! 

Our flight leaves Virginia at 7:00am  and we arrive in Orlando at 9:01am!! 

Wednesday: March 23rd Arrive in Orlando and GKTW (We have decided this day we are going to hang out at GKTW and aclimate ourselves to the village. One of Brooke's "liver friends" lives two hours away and went to GKTW for her wish trip in December, is going to meet us there and spend the day!!! I have never met this amazing family but she is a part of my support group online and I have stayed in touch!! I am super excited!!! 

Thursday: March 24th Epcot and Hollywood Studios Then back to GKTW for the Christmas Celebrations

Friday: March 25th Magic Kingdom

Saturday: March 26th Animal Kingdom

Sunday: March 27th SeaWorld I know this will be Brookie's favorite as her wish was to swim with the dolphins! So we will go to the shows and feed the dolphins I was thinking about making reservations for the Underwater Grill.

Monday: March 28th ?? (Up for suggestions...are the water parks included? Universal Studios is this a full day park or half day? 

Tuesday: March 29th We leave this day but our flight does not leave Orlando until 9:00pm We were thinking about going to Daytona International Speedway and beach but still up in the air

Any suggestions and tweeks to this itinerary would be much appreciated and within those parks the MUST SEE/DO I have a 14 year old girl and 11 year old boy and then wish child 3!!! Thank you so much for all the information! You guys have been a BIG help to someone who has NEVER been to DISNEY!!! BUT SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

We got our GKTW packet in the mail yesterday!  13 days!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

maroo said:


> If you have the button - make sure it is on the front of your shirt and try not to wear a shirt that matches it...if you have a pink button and a pink shirt it is harder to see the button.



Good point! Thanks for the info.


----------



## maroo

jwallaceent said:


> I posted this on our pretrip report but have a better response here so if I could ask your help/advice I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> My rough draft itinerary!!  I can not believe in 2 weeks and 6 days we are on our very first airplane to DISNEY for the very first time!!!!
> 
> Our flight leaves Virginia at 7:00am  and we arrive in Orlando at 9:01am!!
> 
> 
> This is awesome!  You will have most of a whole day to enjoy!
> 
> 
> Wednesday: March 23rd Arrive in Orlando and GKTW (We have decided this day we are going to hang out at GKTW and aclimate ourselves to the village. One of Brooke's "liver friends" lives two hours away and went to GKTW for her wish trip in December, is going to meet us there and spend the day!!! I have never met this amazing family but she is a part of my support group online and I have stayed in touch!! I am super excited!!!
> 
> It is so cool to meet someone at GKTW and share it with them!  Especially someone that you know well online but don't normally get to hang with in real life.  You will have a blast!
> 
> 
> Thursday: March 24th Epcot and Hollywood Studios Then back to GKTW for the Christmas Celebrations
> 
> This day makes me a little nervous for you.  Epcot is very large to even see it all will take a good part of a day - and DHS has some awesome rides, but also lots of shows - which also take a good bid of time.
> 
> The best strategy for Christmas night is to see Santa first thing - as soon as he is "open" - maybe even before you eat Christmas dinner (if he is already out).  The line for Santa gets really long and he spends a lot of time with each family.  Several families have reported that they miss the party while they are in line.
> 
> If you can't get to Santa first, then try to see him last - line up at the end of his time there and most families will have done Santa and you can enjoy the party first.
> 
> My preference is to put a "short day" together with Christmas - like Sea World or one of the 2 Universal days (if you are taking two days)...
> 
> But, then again, I don't know what you have on your "list" to do at Epcot and DHS - if the list is fairly short for both parks, then you should be fine!
> 
> 
> Friday: March 25th Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: March 26th Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> Try to catch Lion King and the Nemo show - they are both excellent!  You should be taken to the front for the Lion King show and the best seats for Nemo are in the back section toward the front.  A very front row seat at Nemo is not a very good seat to be able to see the whole show and the very back is too far away.  I love AK!  It is my favorite day park.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday: March 27th SeaWorld I know this will be Brookie's favorite as her wish was to swim with the dolphins! So we will go to the shows and feed the dolphins I was thinking about making reservations for the Underwater Grill.
> 
> 
> Aha!  Then Sea World will be a longer day for you...so you probably wouldn't want to pair it up with Christmas...   You will have a blast.  Make sure to set aside some money, if possible, to buy the CD of the pictures they take at Sea World when she feeds the dolphins.  They are priceless if that is her wish!
> 
> 
> Monday: March 28th ?? (Up for suggestions...are the water parks included? Universal Studios is this a full day park or half day?
> 
> 
> Do you think you could swap the Epcot/DHS day for this one?  Not sure of the crowd calendar and how that plays out for hours in the park...but maybe that would be a good swap?
> 
> 
> Tuesday: March 29th We leave this day but our flight does not leave Orlando until 9:00pm We were thinking about going to Daytona International Speedway and beach but still up in the air
> 
> 
> You guys have fantastic flights.  You could totally do a day at Universal here or go to the beach, speedway, etc.  I would keep this day open in your schedule and decide that day...you may have to swap another day for some unknown reason and this would be great to have sort of an extra day to play with.  Although you will need to leave for the airport around 6 or so.  Check with GKTW to see if you can get a later check out.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions and tweeks to this itinerary would be much appreciated and within those parks the MUST SEE/DO I have a 14 year old girl and 11 year old boy and then wish child 3!!! Thank you so much for all the information! You guys have been a BIG help to someone who has NEVER been to DISNEY!!! BUT SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!



I would sit down with each child - alone or together - and try to describe the attractions with them using a park map online or guide book.  Take into account their desires to ride the big coasters, etc and make a list of each of their must do's...then come up with a plan from there.  We try to do 2-3 of everyone's must do's first and then as there is time do some more.  Our group can do 6-10 attractions per day - especially if one of them is a show - so we are pretty slow - and that will differ with each family. 

The time spent planning now will be invaluable on your trip.  The plans will probably fall apart when you get there - for most families - weather, changing desires, the longing of the kids to hang out at GKTW, some sort of illness - all of those things can change your plans you made - but making the plans gives you the information in your head so that you can do a pretty quick switch around and not lose anything in the process.


----------



## maroo

MitoDadMO said:


> We got our GKTW packet in the mail yesterday!  13 days!!!


----------



## syammt

MitoDadMO said:


> We got our GKTW packet in the mail yesterday!  13 days!!!



That is so awesome. Wish we were going back. Could really use it right now. Ride the merry go round an extra time for us.


----------



## syammt

Surgery went great. They actually did not have to put pins in her arm. All they had to do was rebreak her arm and reset it. He said as soon as he repositioned her arm the bones went right back where they needed to be. Should heal up just fine. Have to still keep a close eye on it and she will be in her new glow in the dark cast for at least 5 more weeks. So we are home and I am trying to get her to rest a little. She is so tired and just doesn't want to go to sleep for some reason. Thanks to everyone for all the prayers.

Maroo - yes she had to have pins put in her elbow in '07, but they were removable pins. They were just there to hold the bones in place for them to heal. If she would have (or if she still has to have) had to have pins in her arm they would not have been removable. He said it would have gone down the middle of the bone to hold it in place. Thanks for everything.


----------



## brookerene

syammt said:


> Surgery went great. They actually did not have to put pins in her arm. All they had to do was rebreak her arm and reset it. He said as soon as he repositioned her arm the bones went right back where they needed to be. Should heal up just fine. Have to still keep a close eye on it and she will be in her new glow in the dark cast for at least 5 more weeks. So we are home and I am trying to get her to rest a little. She is so tired and just doesn't want to go to sleep for some reason. Thanks to everyone for all the prayers.
> 
> Maroo - yes she had to have pins put in her elbow in '07, but they were removable pins. They were just there to hold the bones in place for them to heal. If she would have (or if she still has to have) had to have pins in her arm they would not have been removable. He said it would have gone down the middle of the bone to hold it in place. Thanks for everything.



This is good news!  I'm so glad to hear about it!  No pins!  I hope this heals up quickly and that 5 weeks pass quickly!


----------



## jwallaceent

maroo said:


> I would sit down with each child - alone or together - and try to describe the attractions with them using a park map online or guide book.  Take into account their desires to ride the big coasters, etc and make a list of each of their must do's...then come up with a plan from there.  We try to do 2-3 of everyone's must do's first and then as there is time do some more.  Our group can do 6-10 attractions per day - especially if one of them is a show - so we are pretty slow - and that will differ with each family.
> 
> The time spent planning now will be invaluable on your trip.  The plans will probably fall apart when you get there - for most families - weather, changing desires, the longing of the kids to hang out at GKTW, some sort of illness - all of those things can change your plans you made - but making the plans gives you the information in your head so that you can do a pretty quick switch around and not lose anything in the process.




Thank you so much Maroo!!! I will definetly tweeked it with your suggestions! What great information that will help out so much!

Our flights are great! I know we will probably be tired both getting there and leaving but well worth to have those full days!! 

Thanks again!! =)


----------



## jwallaceent

MitoDadMO said:


> We got our GKTW packet in the mail yesterday!  13 days!!!



YAY!!SO EXCITING!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jwallaceent said:


> Thank you so much Maroo!!! I will definetly tweeked it with your suggestions! What great information that will help out so much!
> 
> Our flights are great! I know we will probably be tired both getting there and leaving but well worth to have those full days!!
> 
> Thanks again!! =)



I was going to write what Mary did. Thursday is the only day I would twick with. Sea World is a good day to go because I believe they close the earlest(at least on our week we are going). We were going to do Sea World and just leave at 5;30 and then go to the party, but we are going to do the Discovery Cove on our Thursday since it closes at 5pm....most likely leave at 4:30 and get back to GKTW and freshen up than go to the party.


----------



## brookerene

Just wanted to pop in and  mention we got another Big Give!


----------



## shruley

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm going to start our must do list soon:
> What was your familes FAVE part of each park? or if your families trip is coming up,What is on the top of your must do list
> What was your families FAVE place to eat when you didn't eat at GKTW?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153



We LOVE to eat at WDW.  For Counter Service (what I'd guess you'd eat most of), we love:
 Epcot- Sunshine Seasons, good entrees and desserts
Studios- Starring Roles has cupcakes, pastries, sandwiches, etc that are to DIE FOR.  I'm drooling just thinking about the cupcakes.  
Animal Kingdom- Pizzafari and Flame Tree BBQ
Magic Kingdom- Golden oak has good chicken sandwiches, Casey's when we want hot dogs, Columbia Harbor House is good, as is Cosmic Rays. Their 1/2 rotisserie chicken meal goes a long way!

As for sit down, we love Prime Time Cafe.  We're from the midwest and love the fried chicken and pot roast.   We visit Chef Mickey's every time we go, although this is much more about the characters and tradition that the actual food.  In Epcot, we LOVE Le Cellier, Rose and Crown, and Akershus, besides having Princesses actually had pretty good food!  Whispering Canyon Cafe at the Wilderness Lodge is also a favorite, especially of my husband's!


----------



## jj0plin

I'm a little bummed... I made Garden Grill reservations for the 3rd day of our trip. My mom and sister have decided to come see us that day so I moved our Epcot day to Monday instead.  Sadly, there are no open reservations on that day.  I've been searching a couple times a day with no luck. I've also been checking the ADR cancellation thread on the DIS but no luck so far... I wouldn't have more luck by calling, right?


----------



## Corrine 1973

jwallaceent said:


> Monday: March 28th ?? (Up for suggestions...are the water parks included? Universal Studios is this a full day park or half day?



Remember that Universal Studio's also includes Islands of Adventure, so that is two parks.  IOA has a great kiddie area that is Dr. Suess themed (my kids loved it) and the Harry Potter section is now open.  Both parks have more thrill rides that the older kids might like.  We enjoyed the Spiderman 3-D ride and the Jurassic Park water ride (alot like Splash montain but with Dinosaurs)

Now we went in the fall of 2009, so things might have changed, but when we went GKTW offered tickets to the Water Park at SeaWorld.  It is tickets that you need to ask for after the orientation at GKTW.  But once again things might have changed.


----------



## Corrine 1973

jwallaceent,

I just checked tourguide.com and if you wanted to switch your Epcot/DHS day to thursday the crowd levels are: Epcot 8.1 out of 10 and is a Neutral Park, Hollywood Studio's is 6.1 out of 10 and is a Best Park.  That whole week seems busy, but if you need any more crowd levels let me know.  You can also get a limited amount of days on the tourguide.com web site.  I have a subscription so I can get any days past the ones on the site for free.

If anyone else has wants to know crowd levels PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.  The site not only gives crowd levels but what is the best park, park to avoid, and neutral park.


----------



## HeatherSP

Our first big give!!! It is starting to feel real now.
I posted pictures on Lhea's PTR if you want to see


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> Our first big give!!! It is starting to feel real now.
> I posted pictures on Lhea's PTR if you want to see



YAy..! I'm going there right now!  We got our first this week too!


----------



## maroo

Corrine 1973 said:


> jwallaceent,
> 
> I just checked tourguide.com and if you wanted to switch your Epcot/DHS day to thursday the crowd levels are: Epcot 8.1 out of 10 and is a Neutral Park, Hollywood Studio's is 6.1 out of 10 and is a Best Park.  That whole week seems busy, but if you need any more crowd levels let me know.  You can also get a limited amount of days on the tourguide.com web site.  I have a subscription so I can get any days past the ones on the site for free.
> 
> If anyone else has wants to know crowd levels PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.  The site not only gives crowd levels but what is the best park, park to avoid, and neutral park.



Great info!

And I have it too...if any of you guys need it.  

The DIS doesn't like us posting them on threads - a MOD might remove the info...but you can PM either of us and we can give you any dates or info you need.  I have gotten specific permission for this from Henry, who works for Touringplans.com.  They are totally fine with wish families getting the info without subscribing - although I love the "Lines" application and you can only get that if you subscribe?    But crowd numbers we can give ya at any point in your planning.  We should probably try to keep that in PM's, though.


----------



## LVMom23

We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!

My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.


----------



## MitoDadMO

Ok Guys, if this is out of line please tell me and I will try to remove the post.

Our MAW chapter is having their "Walk for Wishes" in a month and we have started a team.  To raise money I have decided to allow a local hair stylest to shave my head.   Turns out Bic (razor company) is donating $400 to MAW for every video of someone shaving their head uploaded to bic4good.com.  Word has gotten out and now at least 10 guys from my hospital have verbally commited to getting shaved as well.  Even more word got out, our local MAW chapter has heard and now I might end up getting my head shaved at a local TV station to promote their Walk for Wishes campaign.

If anyone would like to donate to our team head over to our family website at www.ourfamilyof4.com

PS.  My wife (mitomommo) made me promise that I would not get shaved until after our wish trip.


----------



## mom2pixies

Corrine 1973 said:


> jwallaceent,
> 
> I just checked tourguide.com and if you wanted to switch your Epcot/DHS day to thursday the crowd levels are: Epcot 8.1 out of 10 and is a Neutral Park, Hollywood Studio's is 6.1 out of 10 and is a Best Park.  That whole week seems busy, but if you need any more crowd levels let me know.  You can also get a limited amount of days on the tourguide.com web site.  I have a subscription so I can get any days past the ones on the site for free.
> 
> If anyone else has wants to know crowd levels PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.  The site not only gives crowd levels but what is the best park, park to avoid, and neutral park.



That's an awesome tool--and count me in. I will definitely take you up on that offer should my daughter's wish be granted. Thanks so much!


----------



## jwallaceent

Corrine 1973 said:


> Remember that Universal Studio's also includes Islands of Adventure, so that is two parks.  IOA has a great kiddie area that is Dr. Suess themed (my kids loved it) and the Harry Potter section is now open.  Both parks have more thrill rides that the older kids might like.  We enjoyed the Spiderman 3-D ride and the Jurassic Park water ride (alot like Splash montain but with Dinosaurs)
> 
> Now we went in the fall of 2009, so things might have changed, but when we went GKTW offered tickets to the Water Park at SeaWorld.  It is tickets that you need to ask for after the orientation at GKTW.  But once again things might have changed.



Ok thanks I am printing this all out and revising my plans! What great info and I will definetly find out during orientation! Thank you Thank you!! =)


----------



## jwallaceent

Corrine 1973 said:


> jwallaceent,
> 
> I just checked tourguide.com and if you wanted to switch your Epcot/DHS day to thursday the crowd levels are: Epcot 8.1 out of 10 and is a Neutral Park, Hollywood Studio's is 6.1 out of 10 and is a Best Park.  That whole week seems busy, but if you need any more crowd levels let me know.  You can also get a limited amount of days on the tourguide.com web site.  I have a subscription so I can get any days past the ones on the site for free.
> 
> If anyone else has wants to know crowd levels PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible.  The site not only gives crowd levels but what is the best park, park to avoid, and neutral park.



What a great tool!! I will definetly tweek a lot of my itinerary with all of this valuable information!!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## jj0plin

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



Have fun at your meeting!!   Our wish granters asked for a second wish, but then they said that Disney is never a problem so instead of giving a second wish they asked us to give a second choice for dates.

Sorry to hear of your loss  I can't even imagine


----------



## jj0plin

We are staying 2 extra nights when we go on our trip and I am looking for hotel recommendations.  My plan is to do Sea World our first full day, and then all of the Disney parks while we are at GKTW.  Once we check out of GKTW I was thinking we'd get a hotel close to Universal and then do those parks on extra days. I thought about the Nick Studios but I've read they are moldy/ mildewy and we have too many allergies for that (especially Addison).  I would love somewhere that is under $100 a night, the cheaper the better.  I found one place with great reviews that is extremely cheap (less than $40 a night!) but it's for 4 people and we have 5.... Ill have to find that link at work tonight.  

Anyone have any experience with any good, inexpensive hotels?


----------



## my2girlsrock

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



I am so sorry for your friend's loss, I am glad that they were able to go on his wish trip. Our MAW chapter told us the same thing as far as Disney was concerned, they said it is never a problem but they have to have a "backup" on record.... GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## my2girlsrock

I just updated our thread with ALOT of pics.... BIG GIVE GALORE!!!!!! These group of people are just amazing.....  

I wanted to ask about the site that gives the crowd levels for each park ~ can someone PM me the name of them if possible? I don't think we will be changing our plans but I am wondering what to possibly expect....


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that he passed away...but I'm also glad to hear they had time together at GKTW... what a special time and memories...Photos are precious...remind them to make a back up of any digital photos and put them in a safe deposit box or second location so if something were to happen, they don't lose those precious photos....  

I hope your meeting is awesome!  Take care.

Brooke


----------



## tinytreasures

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



So Sorry for your loss.
It wasn't Cooper by chance? He just earned his wings after a long hard fight  



MitoDadMO said:


> Ok Guys, if this is out of line please tell me and I will try to remove the post.
> 
> Our MAW chapter is having their "Walk for Wishes" in a month and we have started a team.  To raise money I have decided to allow a local hair stylest to shave my head.   Turns out Bic (razor company) is donating $400 to MAW for every video of someone shaving their head uploaded to bic4good.com.  Word has gotten out and now at least 10 guys from my hospital have verbally commited to getting shaved as well.  Even more word got out, our local MAW chapter has heard and now I might end up getting my head shaved at a local TV station to promote their Walk for Wishes campaign.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate to our team head over to our family website at www.ourfamilyof4.com
> 
> PS.  My wife (mitomommo) made me promise that I would not get shaved until after our wish trip.



Hope you earn a huge amount of money


----------



## jj0plin

Another question for those that extended their trip.... I am trying to figure out if staying close to Universal and using some other transportation to get to the airport would be cheaper than keeping our rental car for two days or if we should try to keep the rental.  If you stayed extra and kept the automobile, did you arrange that through GKTW or National?


----------



## wdwfam

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



Wow.  I am so sorry about your friend's child.  I think my DD and I met the family at GKTW back in January.  We visited with our therapy dogs, and that sweet family made such a wonderful impression on my DD and me.  They were a very special family, and our dogs loved interacting with the kids. How sad to read the update.  My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



Have fun with your meeting tonight, I hope Disney isn't an issue at all. Update us to let us know how it goes!  I'm SO so sorry to hear about this sweet little boy passing away. My heart goes out to his family, and friends.  



MitoDadMO said:


> Ok Guys, if this is out of line please tell me and I will try to remove the post.
> 
> Our MAW chapter is having their "Walk for Wishes" in a month and we have started a team.  To raise money I have decided to allow a local hair stylest to shave my head.   Turns out Bic (razor company) is donating $400 to MAW for every video of someone shaving their head uploaded to bic4good.com.  Word has gotten out and now at least 10 guys from my hospital have verbally commited to getting shaved as well.  Even more word got out, our local MAW chapter has heard and now I might end up getting my head shaved at a local TV station to promote their Walk for Wishes campaign.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate to our team head over to our family website at www.ourfamilyof4.com
> 
> PS.  My wife (mitomommo) made me promise that I would not get shaved until after our wish trip.



What a great thing to be doing. I hope you raise lots of $$ and of course spread the awareness about MAW! I have to say, I agree with your wife though. 



maroo said:


> Great info!
> 
> And I have it too...if any of you guys need it.
> 
> The DIS doesn't like us posting them on threads - a MOD might remove the info...but you can PM either of us and we can give you any dates or info you need.  I have gotten specific permission for this from Henry, who works for Touringplans.com.  They are totally fine with wish families getting the info without subscribing - although I love the "Lines" application and you can only get that if you subscribe?    But crowd numbers we can give ya at any point in your planning.  We should probably try to keep that in PM's, though.



I'll definitely be PM'ing you, thanks for offering to help out.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> Ok Guys, if this is out of line please tell me and I will try to remove the post.
> 
> Our MAW chapter is having their "Walk for Wishes" in a month and we have started a team.  To raise money I have decided to allow a local hair stylest to shave my head.   Turns out Bic (razor company) is donating $400 to MAW for every video of someone shaving their head uploaded to bic4good.com.  Word has gotten out and now at least 10 guys from my hospital have verbally commited to getting shaved as well.  Even more word got out, our local MAW chapter has heard and now I might end up getting my head shaved at a local TV station to promote their Walk for Wishes campaign.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate to our team head over to our family website at www.ourfamilyof4.com
> 
> PS.  My wife (mitomommo) made me promise that I would not get shaved until after our wish trip.


Our Walk for Wishes is tomorrow. This is our 4th year doing it. Last year we spoke for our local news. Last year I raised $1,050 This year I'm slacking. So far raised $400. You are awesome for shaving your hair. Good Luck


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



Good luck tonight. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> We are staying 2 extra nights when we go on our trip and I am looking for hotel recommendations.  My plan is to do Sea World our first full day, and then all of the Disney parks while we are at GKTW.  Once we check out of GKTW I was thinking we'd get a hotel close to Universal and then do those parks on extra days. I thought about the Nick Studios but I've read they are moldy/ mildewy and we have too many allergies for that (especially Addison).  I would love somewhere that is under $100 a night, the cheaper the better.  I found one place with great reviews that is extremely cheap (less than $40 a night!) but it's for 4 people and we have 5.... Ill have to find that link at work tonight.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with any good, inexpensive hotels?



We are staying 4 extra days and we are staying at the Florida Fantasy homes. These are rental condos, Townhouses, and homes. Since we have 7 of us we really needed 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. They have great reviews and once we told them we were on a MAW trip they gave a better discount. We are paying $395 total for 4 nights. I actually found them on travelocitiy(sp) and just called up the number on this link.

http://www.floridafantasyhomes.com/


----------



## kailatilear

LVMom23 said:


> We have our meeting with the grant MAW team this evening!  5:30 pm.  I'm very anxiously excited.  Thanks for suggesting a backup wish to have "just in case," because it was something we really had to think about it!
> 
> My friend's son passed away tonight after a long battle with his disease.  They just returned from MAW/GKTW/WDW a month or so ago.  I am just so glad that his family got to spend that time together -- the pictures of him with his brothers and sister and parents during their week of nonstop fun are even more priceless now.



YEAH for your meeting with the MAW granters.

I am so sorry for your friends, it is such a sad situation.  I am so happy that that little boy got a wish and they have so many pictures of happiness in his final days.

I hope that sounds right and not bad.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tinytreasures said:


> So Sorry for your loss.
> It wasn't Cooper by chance? He just earned his wings after a long hard fight
> 
> I was just going to ask if it was Cooper too. He fought a brave battle with Mito. They are friends of mine that I chat on FB with. I'm just so sad. We have lost too many kids this past couple of months from Mito
> 
> Hope you earn a huge amount of money



posted in pink


----------



## kailatilear

I have not been on the boards since we returned from Abby's wish trip on Wed. night, except to say we made it home.  I have been so exhausted.   Went back to work today and left a little early, thank goodness it is Friday!!

I am hoping to start our TR this weekend, it is a good thing that I kept a journal the whole time we were there, because I can't believe how everything gets jumbled up in your mind when you are home and so very tired.


----------



## kailatilear

jwallaceent said:


> I posted this on our pretrip report but have a better response here so if I could ask your help/advice I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> My rough draft itinerary!!  I can not believe in 2 weeks and 6 days we are on our very first airplane to DISNEY for the very first time!!!!
> 
> Our flight leaves Virginia at 7:00am  and we arrive in Orlando at 9:01am!!
> 
> Wednesday: March 23rd Arrive in Orlando and GKTW (We have decided this day we are going to hang out at GKTW and aclimate ourselves to the village. One of Brooke's "liver friends" lives two hours away and went to GKTW for her wish trip in December, is going to meet us there and spend the day!!! I have never met this amazing family but she is a part of my support group online and I have stayed in touch!! I am super excited!!!
> 
> Thursday: March 24th Epcot and Hollywood Studios Then back to GKTW for the Christmas Celebrations
> 
> Friday: March 25th Magic Kingdom
> 
> Saturday: March 26th Animal Kingdom
> 
> Sunday: March 27th SeaWorld I know this will be Brookie's favorite as her wish was to swim with the dolphins! So we will go to the shows and feed the dolphins I was thinking about making reservations for the Underwater Grill.
> 
> Monday: March 28th ?? (Up for suggestions...are the water parks included? Universal Studios is this a full day park or half day?
> 
> Tuesday: March 29th We leave this day but our flight does not leave Orlando until 9:00pm We were thinking about going to Daytona International Speedway and beach but still up in the air
> 
> Any suggestions and tweeks to this itinerary would be much appreciated and within those parks the MUST SEE/DO I have a 14 year old girl and 11 year old boy and then wish child 3!!! Thank you so much for all the information! You guys have been a BIG help to someone who has NEVER been to DISNEY!!! BUT SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!



Yeah!!! It is getting closer.  Your times were the same as ours for your departure and arrival times.  Our flight actually left 20 min early and arrived almost 1/2 hr early in Orlando.

As far as Thurs.  Epcot is a full day, we arrived there at 9:30 am and we had to leave at 5 to get to the airport at 6pm and we still did not see everything we wanted.  Seaworld would actually be a good day for this one.  

Universal and Island of Adventures are 2 parks, this was actually one of our favorites.   Along with DHS.  We never made it to AK, only because Abby wanted to spend more time at GKTW, which was fine with us.

We planned all our days around what was going on at the village that night.  We also wanted to go to Daytona, but it never happened, like I said Abby would have rather stayed at GKTW most of the time.

The Dolphin/Blue Horizon show is a must see, it is awesome.  We also loved the stunt show at DHS and go see the animal show at Universal.


----------



## LVMom23

tinytreasures said:


> So Sorry for your loss.
> It wasn't Cooper by chance? He just earned his wings after a long hard fight



It was Cooper.  He and Hannah were therapy friends in Texas.  He fought harder than any child I have ever met.  Cooper touched a LOT of people!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

We are thinking about making ADR at Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House in AK.. Any info about this place. Is this good place to take my daughter?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> It was Cooper.  He and Hannah were therapy friends in Texas.  He fought harder than any child I have ever met.  Cooper touched a LOT of people!



I was very sad to hear this morning about Coopers passing. He fought tell the end. I have "known" the Knights for a few years off my message board and facebook. We all in the Mito community are praying for the family during this difficult time.


----------



## maroo

MitoDadMO said:


> Ok Guys, if this is out of line please tell me and I will try to remove the post.
> 
> Our MAW chapter is having their "Walk for Wishes" in a month and we have started a team.  To raise money I have decided to allow a local hair stylest to shave my head.   Turns out Bic (razor company) is donating $400 to MAW for every video of someone shaving their head uploaded to bic4good.com.  Word has gotten out and now at least 10 guys from my hospital have verbally commited to getting shaved as well.  Even more word got out, our local MAW chapter has heard and now I might end up getting my head shaved at a local TV station to promote their Walk for Wishes campaign.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate to our team head over to our family website at www.ourfamilyof4.com
> 
> PS.  My wife (mitomommo) made me promise that I would not get shaved until after our wish trip.



This is so cool!!!  It is possible someone will ask you to take it down...but I say leave it up for now.  

That is a great thing to do!  awesome sacrifice!



jj0plin said:


> We are staying 2 extra nights when we go on our trip and I am looking for hotel recommendations.  My plan is to do Sea World our first full day, and then all of the Disney parks while we are at GKTW.  Once we check out of GKTW I was thinking we'd get a hotel close to Universal and then do those parks on extra days. I thought about the Nick Studios but I've read they are moldy/ mildewy and we have too many allergies for that (especially Addison).  I would love somewhere that is under $100 a night, the cheaper the better.  I found one place with great reviews that is extremely cheap (less than $40 a night!) but it's for 4 people and we have 5.... Ill have to find that link at work tonight.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with any good, inexpensive hotels?



I was going to suggest www.tripadvisor.com.  They have helped me a lot with choosing hotels.  There are SO MANY in the Orlando area that you should be able to find one that will be fairly cheap and nice and close to where you want to be!




my2girlsrock said:


> I just updated our thread with ALOT of pics.... BIG GIVE GALORE!!!!!! These group of people are just amazing.....
> 
> I wanted to ask about the site that gives the crowd levels for each park ~ can someone PM me the name of them if possible? I don't think we will be changing our plans but I am wondering what to possibly expect....



it is www.touringplans.com.  

There is also another one - Tour Guide Mike - but he never wrote me back when I asked about helping the MAW families with the info - so I let my membership there lapse.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> We are staying 4 extra days and we are staying at the Florida Fantasy homes. These are rental condos, Townhouses, and homes. Since we have 7 of us we really needed 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. They have great reviews and once we told them we were on a MAW trip they gave a better discount. We are paying $395 total for 4 nights. I actually found them on travelocitiy(sp) and just called up the number on this link.
> 
> http://www.floridafantasyhomes.com/



Nice find!!!  Let us know how it is and we can link a "report" about it on the thread here...help me remember!  



LVMom23 said:


> It was Cooper.  He and Hannah were therapy friends in Texas.  He fought harder than any child I have ever met.  Cooper touched a LOT of people!



Oh this is just so sad!  I saw this on my FB too.  I hate that. 




mommy2girlswv said:


> We are thinking about making ADR at Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House in AK.. Any info about this place. Is this good place to take my daughter?



Gosh...I have no idea.  As much as I have been on the DIS - I really don't have much in the way of reviews and I have never been there?

You might try www.allears.net for info - they have good info on character breakfasts and such?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mommy2girlswv said:


> We are thinking about making ADR at Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House in AK.. Any info about this place. Is this good place to take my daughter?



Well, I was looking around and found Hollywood & Vine. I made ADR for May 9th at 9:15 for Breakfast with Characters from Disney Jr.(Handy Manny,June, Leo, and Special Agent Oso) I'm crying now thinking about this..She loves all of them... I want to thank everybody on here because I would never knew about ADR before going to disney.. Our video camera is broke, but my DH will be buying one for this.. We're not going to tell her. Just go eat breakfast and see what she says because that will be our first day at WDW.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

maroo said:


> Is there a page on Facebook about the little guy? Its just so sad.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I was talking to a friend how we are booked at Akershus for Breakfast, to meet the Princesses and she said that its the worst Princess character meal.  She said they are all ugly, because of where they are. Not sure what that means, but are we wasting $$ by going there (these character meals aren't cheap, as you all know)? I really want DD to have an experience like this with the Princesses, but I don't want it to suck. Thoughts?


----------



## Manymosi

I just added two more days to our trip report. Check it out if you want to see some MAJOR pixie dust fly!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40189623#post40189623


----------



## Corrine 1973

Mom2Miracles said:


> I was talking to a friend how we are booked at Akershus for Breakfast, to meet the Princesses and she said that its the worst Princess character meal.  She said they are all ugly, because of where they are. Not sure what that means, but are we wasting $$ by going there (these character meals aren't cheap, as you all know)? I really want DD to have an experience like this with the Princesses, but I don't want it to suck. Thoughts?



We went there for lunch and had a great time.  We saw all the princess and my daughter was just beaming.  I thought the food was very good.  When we first went in their is a line to see a princess for a picture.  At the time my daughter was having a meltdown.  It was the last day at the park, it was hot, and we had to wait for our reservation to come up.  Her face was red from crying and she took off her shoes and threw them in the  stroller.  Belle (our princess) quietly talked to her and helped her put her shoes one.  And lets face it, would Disney really hire ugly Princess'?  I think not.  Sounds like your friend just had a bad experience, it happens even at the most magical place on earth.








These are actual pictures from Akurshas, What do you think?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Corrine 1973 said:


> We went there for lunch and had a great time.  We saw all the princess and my daughter was just beaming.  I thought the food was very good.  When we first went in their is a line to see a princess for a picture.  At the time my daughter was having a meltdown.  It was the last day at the park, it was hot, and we had to wait for our reservation to come up.  Her face was red from crying and she took off her shoes and threw them in the  stroller.  Belle (our princess) quietly talked to her and helped her put her shoes one.  And lets face it, would Disney really hire ugly Princess'?  I think not.  Sounds like your friend just had a bad experience, it happens even at the most magical place on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actual pictures from Akurshas, What do you think?



Awe, cute story of Belle spending that personal time with your daughter. Very sweet. The pictures are great, certainly not ugly looking princesses. lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## billwendy

syammt said:


> So she had her follow up with the ortho doctor today and the bones in her arm have moved, so now the doctor has to go and rebreak her arm and try to set it. If he isn't pleased with how it looks then he is going to have to put pins in her arm. More frustration and worrying. Don't know more than that right now, so I will say night and let you all know tomorrow how things go.



Hey Girl - How are you and Madison and Grandma doing today?


----------



## LVMom23

Mom2Miracles said:


> Is there a page on Facebook about the little guy? Its just so sad.


http://www.cotaforcooperk.com


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> I have not been on the boards since we returned from Abby's wish trip on Wed. night, except to say we made it home.  I have been so exhausted.   Went back to work today and left a little early, thank goodness it is Friday!!
> 
> I am hoping to start our TR this weekend, it is a good thing that I kept a journal the whole time we were there, because I can't believe how everything gets jumbled up in your mind when you are home and so very tired.



We are so glad you are back and so glad you had a good time!

I am wishing I had more notes from my Sept trip!  

I totally agree with this - I encourage all to keep good notes/journal.  It is crazy finding the time...

The other thing that helps me (I learned this after several trips) was to take pictures of EVERYTHING - every ride sign, every meal sign, occasionally a picture of my iPhone to know what time it was when I did this or that...and that helps jog my memory.  And it is a bit easier than trying to remember everything or write it down as it happens.  

Can't wait for your TR. 



Mom2Miracles said:


> I was talking to a friend how we are booked at Akershus for Breakfast, to meet the Princesses and she said that its the worst Princess character meal.  She said they are all ugly, because of where they are. Not sure what that means, but are we wasting $$ by going there (these character meals aren't cheap, as you all know)? I really want DD to have an experience like this with the Princesses, but I don't want it to suck. Thoughts?



Oh no!  I have not heard this at all!  I have heard it is the best one because there is more character interaction?  I guess all restaurants and CM's have a bad day every now and then?  But I have heard only good things about that particular restaurant??


----------



## maroo

Manymosi said:


> I just added two more days to our trip report. Check it out if you want to see some MAJOR pixie dust fly!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40189623#post40189623



You sure did have some major pixie dust!!  And such a unique experience!

I am floored by how many details you remember?  How do you do that?  Did you take major notes?  

Very impressive reporting.  I wish I could remember that many details.  

And the pixie dust is just magical.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

just stressed about wdw with 10 months old.. I've been read PTR and TR all night and really can't find any with info.. Will places I made ADR for have high chairs? Kaitlyn is great baby. We can go out for the whole day and she enjoys it, but whole week in the hot.. I just want January to have the best trip because this is a trip of life time for her and I don't when we could go back. If anybody traveled with infant please help me? Do's and don't with a infant. Does the car rental place have car seats?


----------



## jj0plin

mommy2girlswv said:


> just stressed about wdw with 10 months old.. I've been read PTR and TR all night and really can't find any with info.. Will places I made ADR for have high chairs? Kaitlyn is great baby. We can go out for the whole day and she enjoys it, but whole week in the hot.. I just want January to have the best trip because this is a trip of life time for her and I don't when we could go back. If anybody traveled with infant please help me? Do's and don't with a infant. Does the car rental place have car seats?


 
The car rental company (National) does have carseats.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> http://www.cotaforcooperk.com



Yes...That's him


----------



## LVMom23

We had a great meeting with the MAW grant volunteers tonight!   It looks like the plan for GKTW and Disney is in the works for Hannah's wish!   

Here are all the long details 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40192837#post40192837


----------



## LVMom23

I have so many questions now that we are starting to actually put this together!   

1]  Our MAW grant person said she talked to their office, and if we get a letter from Hannah's doctor that we need to have a nurse, then we could likely get one.   Hannah requires 24-hour care, and this would give us a chance to have someone watch over her at night so we can all sleep.  (Right now I do night nursing, and we use the nurse during the day because of the other kids).   My hubby is not keep on that idea, but I am just not sure myself.  Has anyone done this before?

2]  I know that MAW covers so much financially, but I also know that we will have to bring some spending money too.  Can you veterans share what is not covered so I know how much to start saving? 

I have to say, this group is such a wealth of info -- thank you all so very much!!


----------



## Manymosi

maroo said:


> You sure did have some major pixie dust!!  And such a unique experience!
> 
> I am floored by how many details you remember?  How do you do that?  Did you take major notes?
> 
> Very impressive reporting.  I wish I could remember that many details.
> 
> And the pixie dust is just magical.



My wife, Kim always has a small notepad with her. She is used to taking tons of notes at every doctor/hospital visit of Wendy's. On our trip, at every meal she would record every attraction we had been on, and also caught up with anyone who had been away from us. As she was writing her trip report she would often ask the kids for more details and between them they could always remember what she was looking for.

As far as our pixie dust episode - I would have been thrilled with a quarter of what they did! It was just a surreal experience seeing it become such an incredible event. I have read of other magical moments here on the Dis boards, and just could not believe it was happening to us!

 By the way, we want to send thank you notes  to Aron, Rusty and Chef Eddie. Should we send them right to the restaurant, or 
should we send them to some other address? Does anybody know?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Manymosi said:


> By the way, we want to send thank you notes  to Aron, Rusty and Chef Eddie. Should we send them right to the restaurant, or
> should we send them to some other address? Does anybody know?


It is best to send them to the central locations.  There are people whose only job is to read mail and make sure that it goes to the correct locations.

As a general rule the communications will go through channels, so intermediate managers will be aware of situations.  When the final manager receives the information, often they will publicly compliment the CM at a pre-shift team meeting.  This will also go in the CMs permanent record.

When you send any comments, include the name, location, date and time.  This way they can be sure of the correct person.  For example, where I work there is another Mike, although we very rarely will work the same shift.

For e-mail it is wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com or for a letter it is
WDW Guest Communications
PO Box 10,000
Lake Buena Vista, FL  32830-1000


----------



## owensdad

Owen's wish pack arrived today, had agood look through it all, he is most excited and its only 2 weeks tomorrow until we go!

Quick question, on the MAW paperwork it says that GKTW will provide only breakfast and dinner meals, I was under the impression we could just eat what we wanted and when? What if we just wanted to stay at GKTW for the whole day, would we have to pay for lunch?


----------



## jj0plin

owensdad said:


> Owen's wish pack arrived today, had agood look through it all, he is most excited and its only 2 weeks tomorrow until we go!
> 
> Quick question, on the MAW paperwork it says that GKTW will provide only breakfast and dinner meals, I was under the impression we could just eat what we wanted and when? What if we just wanted to stay at GKTW for the whole day, would we have to pay for lunch?



the two weeks will fly by!!!  GKTW only serves breakfast and dinner in the Gingerbread house, however, you can have Boston Market food from Katie's Kitchen at any time of day.  You can either stop in to pick it up or call for it to be delivered.  You can also order a pizza anytime up until 10:30pm.  

here is a link to more info on it http://givekidstheworld.org/pre/Village/while.asp?p=village


----------



## Corrine 1973

jj0plin said:


> the two weeks will fly by!!!  GKTW only serves breakfast and dinner in the Gingerbread house, however, you can have Boston Market food from Katie's Kitchen at any time of day.  You can either stop in to pick it up or call for it to be delivered.  You can also order a pizza anytime up until 10:30pm.
> 
> here is a link to more info on it http://givekidstheworld.org/pre/Village/while.asp?p=village



Don't forget the ice cream parlor that is open from 9am-9pm.


----------



## jj0plin

Corrine 1973 said:


> Don't forget the ice cream parlor that is open from 9am-9pm.



They open at 7:30am now!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

jj0plin said:


> They open at 7:30am now!!!



Even Better!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

LVMom23 said:


> http://www.cotaforcooperk.com



Thank you for sharing the link. That was incredibly heartbreaking to read. 



maroo said:


> Oh no!  I have not heard this at all!  I have heard it is the best one because there is more character interaction?  I guess all restaurants and CM's have a bad day every now and then?  But I have heard only good things about that particular restaurant??



I'm glad to be hearing such good reviews, thank you for your input. I guess as soon as you hear one bad thing, you start to second guess things - which I need to stop doing. 



LVMom23 said:


> We had a great meeting with the MAW grant volunteers tonight!   It looks like the plan for GKTW and Disney is in the works for Hannah's wish!



 YAY!!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2Miracles said:


> I was talking to a friend how we are booked at Akershus for Breakfast, to meet the Princesses and she said that its the worst Princess character meal.  She said they are all ugly, because of where they are. Not sure what that means, but are we wasting $$ by going there (these character meals aren't cheap, as you all know)? I really want DD to have an experience like this with the Princesses, but I don't want it to suck. Thoughts?


The best meal with the Princesses is Cinderella's Royal Table at MK in the castle.  It was full when we called, but when we went to Guest Services at MK the day we got there, they fit us in anyway.
They have a Wish Granting ceremony there where the kids wave their wants and make a wish.


----------



## Bill_Lin

owensdad said:


> Owen's wish pack arrived today, had agood look through it all, he is most excited and its only 2 weeks tomorrow until we go!
> 
> Quick question, on the MAW paperwork it says that GKTW will provide only breakfast and dinner meals, I was under the impression we could just eat what we wanted and when? What if we just wanted to stay at GKTW for the whole day, would we have to pay for lunch?


There are no lunch meals at the Gingerbread House, but you can pick up sandwiches at the Ice Cream Palace.  I think you can get burgers at the stand as well.


----------



## maroo

I promised an update on Lauren...(sorry, this is long - feel free to skip it - it has only a little to do with Disney)

I was hoping to have a surgery date or something like to report - but no such luck yet. 


We met with two different surgeons.  Without going in to a ton of detail, they basically said that they thought Lauren's problems with her neck would continue to get progressively worse if we opt to not do the surgery at all.  Wheelchair modifications have not worked despite multiple attempts and they don't believe they will work in the future to control her neck curvature.  

Lauren is not in a lot of pain, but she is never comfortable in her wheelchair.  And the way she sits pushes against her lung and is causing a further diminished lung capacity.  She can't really sit through a whole day of school without being really worn out.  Fatigue is a major issue for her.

So...status quo really isn't working.  For Lauren to continue going to school - including college next year - she will need to have some sort of relief from this.  

But the surgery is a big surgery.  They would go in from the front of her neck and the back of her neck and break some bones, straighten her spinal cord, add rods and screws to her neck up to C4.  C1 is right under the skull and C4 is below that, but not much.  

This surgeon has a great reputation and has done countless neck surgeries over the past 30 plus years.  He is well known for being conservative in his approach and being a surgeon that takes on tough cases where he basically has to "make it up as he goes along" - But he has never done a case like Lauren's.  In fact, he is not sure anyone had done a case quite like Lauren's.  Evidently most curves are forward or spondylitic?? heck, something else I can't remember.  Lauren is quite unique.  

From the people I have talked to - both at this meeting and just contacts in the medical field - it seems like this surgery is normally not attempted for children, because most of those children are very low functioning or have co-morbid conditions that would make surgery like this impossible.  Lauren is unique in that she has the potential to go to college and is really in fairly good health.  That seems strange to say - but aside from the fact that she can't sit up, has low lung capacity, etc - she really is pretty healthy.  She takes very little daily medication, doesn't have any type of seizures or anything like that.  She also bounced back well from her last back surgery when they put rods and screws in her back (after the initial complications).

Anyway...the main risk for the surgery is that there is chance that moving the spinal cord back into a straight line will cause a spinal cord injury during the surgery.  She would possibly be paralyzed from the neck down.  Lauren has very little function in her arms - but she is able to drive herself in her wheelchair with a joystick, type with her thumb, text with her thumb, etc.  So obviously this would be something that we would want to avoid.  He said the "percent chance" of her having a paralyzing event in surgery was anywhere from 6-12%.  

It seems hard to know since they really don't have a good handle on what her disease process is, I guess.  

My gut is that the risk would be a bit higher than that - but I am not a doctor - so take that with a grain of salt.  

I have faith in a good God that has a plan for Lauren's life and I think that His plans will prevail, no matter what the stats say.  We trust that He will work this out for His glory - and frankly He could use anything from her death to a complete and lasting recovery.  We trust Him to do that.

They have not decided whether to do the surgery or not.  Lauren has a weeks worth of exams, a major paper due Monday and an AWESOME Disney trip (6 more days!!!!!).  Lauren decided to put this "in the box" and not think about until she gets home from that trip.  

In the meantime - I am hoping I can solicit some specific prayers from anyone inclined to pray for Lauren - 

1.  That they would make a good, informed decision regarding whether to even attempt the surgery at all.  I want them to have a peace about it.

2.  That they would either have a peace about NOT seeking a second opinion or that it would be possible to quickly seek a second opinion.

3.  Timing - Lauren is graduating this year, has her senior church trip at the end of May and wants to start college in the fall.  This surgery has a 2-3 month recovery time assuming no complications - so the timing of the surgery is important.  We are hoping she can do all of those thing - graduate with her class, go on her last Chi Alpha trip AND start college with her class in the fall - but that may not be possible.  So we are praying for the timing to work out the way it is supposed to.

4.  To start praying now for her surgery - that there will be no complications or anything that will cause her further difficulty.  This would include her platelet count - because that was the main complication last time that was quite life threatening.

5.  For their family - too much to type here, but that her family will be able to cope with another stressor.  I have never met a family that has as many stressors as this family.  

I appreciate you guys allowing me to share all of this.  I am re-starting her Caring Bridge in the next few days and will be providing more information in the days and weeks to come through that.  I wont hijack this thread too much for major updates from here on.  

Once I restart her Caring Bridge, I will post it here and put it in my siggie so you guys can follow along.


----------



## billwendy

Wow Maroo - that is a very unique surgery. I do believe a teen at our hospital had it done over this past year. His neck was bent so far over, it looked so uncomfortable. They did decide to straighten it. His worst problem was healing the incision. He ended up needing a wound vac for several weeks, but, seems to be back to baseline now! I pray Lauren has a good surgical experience and that she will be albe to follow her plans for the spring and fall!!


----------



## brookerene

Will pray for Lauren...I can't imagine what she's going through and hope that whatever decision she makes that it will be the right one...  Wish I was close enough to do her senior photos! although I am sure that whoever did them did a great job... I hope the rest of her senior year is awesome and no matter what choice she makes that she will be able to go to college... we are rooting for her!


----------



## tinytreasures

LVMom23 said:


> It was Cooper.  He and Hannah were therapy friends in Texas.  He fought harder than any child I have ever met.  Cooper touched a LOT of people!





Mom2mitokids said:


> I was very sad to hear this morning about Coopers passing. He fought tell the end. I have "known" the Knights for a few years off my message board and facebook. We all in the Mito community are praying for the family during this difficult time.



I am so sad for Coopers family. He fought so hard to go home, I am so glad he made it and was able to drive his car 

Mary I will send prayers for Lauren and her family (and you)


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Bill_Lin said:


> The best meal with the Princesses is Cinderella's Royal Table at MK in the castle.  It was full when we called, but when we went to Guest Services at MK the day we got there, they fit us in anyway.
> They have a Wish Granting ceremony there where the kids wave their wants and make a wish.



We haven't been able to get in at all, i've looked every day. I also wanted breakfast, which makes it a bit more limiting. So I thought Akershus was a good second option.


----------



## HeatherSP

Maroo
I am definately praying for Lauren.


----------



## Loodlow

Sending prayers for Lauren.


----------



## mom2pixies

Good vibes and thoughts and prayers over here for Lauren!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mary... I will differently be keeping Lauren in my thoughts and prayers from tonight tell she is fully recovered.


----------



## chelleydi77

Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June. We are all so very excited for this opportunity and even more thankful for the Make-a-Wish Foundation!!


----------



## that's nice

Hey everyone...

First off, sorry for being absent for a few days all your threads. I really don't take that lightly. I will be out of town till Tuesday the 15th so I will only be popping in here sporadically. 

I wish all the families leaving in the next few weeks have wonderful trips! If nothing else remember to relax and enjoy the time with your family. If something doesn't go to plan, don't worry about it.

Mary, I will be keeping Lauren & her family in my prayers. 




Tim


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> First off, sorry for being absent for a few days all your threads. I really don't take that lightly. I will be out of town till Tuesday the 15th so I will only be popping in here sporadically.
> 
> I wish all the families leaving in the next few weeks have wonderful trips! If nothing else remember to relax and enjoy the time with your family. If something doesn't go to plan, don't worry about it.
> 
> Mary, I will be keeping Lauren & her family in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



*Dear Tim,

I just  you, you are such a sweetheart. Catching up on all your news on your thread...CONGRATULATIONS on it all...the part I knew  and the part I didn't  . I hope everybody visits to see what I am talking about!!!! LOTS going on at your house! Praying everybody is feeling GREAT!!!!

Have Fun!!!!

Blessings,
Judy*


----------



## blessedmom4

*Dear Mary/Maroo,

WOW, that is a lot to digest about Lauren's surgery. Praying the fmaily has clarity as to what to do for Lauren. I am happy there is a trip to distract her for the time being and asking God to send wisdom as you travel...Maybe this will be the catalyst to "decide" what needs to be done, vs typical daily activites.  to everyone who loves Lauren and hugs to her family who have to deal with so much. I do have empathy towards that as well. I am happy you will be starting her CB site back, that is such a comfort for me to have Lisa's.

Blessings,
Judy*


----------



## tinytreasures

chelleydi77 said:


> Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June. We are all so very excited for this opportunity and even more thankful for the Make-a-Wish Foundation!!



Welcome Michelle and Madison to the Wish thread


----------



## kailatilear

Sending lots of prayers for Lauren!


----------



## Bill_Lin

Mom2Miracles said:


> We haven't been able to get in at all, i've looked every day. I also wanted breakfast, which makes it a bit more limiting. So I thought Akershus was a good second option.


It won't hurt to try asking when you get there.  Ask at the Guest Services office when you first enter MK.  It is on the left when you first reach Main Street.Check out our trip report in my signature for how that worked for us.

 Bill


----------



## mom2pixies

I keep thinking about Brooke's possible wish trip and I keep coming up with other questions for everyone. Here goes: 

1) Do Extra Magic Hours apply to GTKW visitors? I know that GTKW wish kids have a 'magic button' that allows them (and their familes?) access to characaters and rides and shows faster than the average WDW visitor, but just wondering about EMH hours? Just wondering how to work out which park on which day. (Yes, I am already thinking of itineraries--and we don't even know if she will be approved!)

2) Do the GTKW villas come equipped with personal safes or are there safes at Reception to rent? (Just thinking of where to keep valuables--passports, travel docs, meds, etc.) I can't imagine anyone working or visiting GTKW swiping these things, but--call me paranoid, especially after hearing a crazy story from my friend about how she and her husband were scammed out of money when they tried helping someone last weekend--I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> I keep thinking about Brooke's possible wish trip and I keep coming up with other questions for everyone. Here goes:
> 
> 1) Do Extra Magic Hours apply to GTKW visitors? I know that GTKW wish kids have a 'magic button' that allows them (and their familes?) access to characaters and rides and shows faster than the average WDW visitor, but just wondering about EMH hours? Just wondering how to work out which park on which day. (Yes, I am already thinking of itineraries--and we don't even know if she will be approved!)
> 
> 
> Technically they don't count...
> 
> 2) Do the GTKW villas come equipped with personal safes or are there safes at Reception to rent? (Just thinking of where to keep valuables--passports, travel docs, meds, etc.) I can't imagine anyone working or visiting GTKW swiping these things, but--call me paranoid, especially after hearing a crazy story from my friend about how she and her husband were scammed out of money when they tried helping someone last weekend--I'd rather be safe than sorry!




I don't know about this one..I don't think they do in the villas, but otherwise I don't know....Good question...  I do know that they don't come is an do daily cleaning service.  Although they do drop off gifts....  so wise hiding etc can't hurt!


----------



## brookerene

chelleydi77 said:


> Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June. We are all so very excited for this opportunity and even more thankful for the Make-a-Wish Foundation!!



WELCOME!  That sounds like a great wish...  You'll find a wealth of info here.  I know there are a few PTRs Trs on the Wish....  If you go to the first post you'll find it!


----------



## maroo

mommy2girlswv said:


> just stressed about wdw with 10 months old.. I've been read PTR and TR all night and really can't find any with info.. Will places I made ADR for have high chairs? Kaitlyn is great baby. We can go out for the whole day and she enjoys it, but whole week in the hot.. I just want January to have the best trip because this is a trip of life time for her and I don't when we could go back. If anybody traveled with infant please help me? Do's and don't with a infant. Does the car rental place have car seats?



I feel sure the the places will have high chairs.  Disney is so kid friendly!

The car rental place has car seats - and you may want to bring your own, though, for the flight?  depending on her age...and well...I don't know.  Just to have the one you know she fits in??

I don't have any kids - so this one is hard to answer.

But...there are First Aid stations and Baby Care areas in each of the parks that will carry baby essentials should you forget anything.  




LVMom23 said:


> We had a great meeting with the MAW grant volunteers tonight!   It looks like the plan for GKTW and Disney is in the works for Hannah's wish!
> 
> Here are all the long details
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40192837#post40192837



Woo Hoo!!!  I am heading over there to read soon!!



LVMom23 said:


> I have so many questions now that we are starting to actually put this together!
> 
> 1]  Our MAW grant person said she talked to their office, and if we get a letter from Hannah's doctor that we need to have a nurse, then we could likely get one.   Hannah requires 24-hour care, and this would give us a chance to have someone watch over her at night so we can all sleep.  (Right now I do night nursing, and we use the nurse during the day because of the other kids).   My hubby is not keep on that idea, but I am just not sure myself.  Has anyone done this before?
> 
> 2]  I know that MAW covers so much financially, but I also know that we will have to bring some spending money too.  Can you veterans share what is not covered so I know how much to start saving?
> 
> I have to say, this group is such a wealth of info -- thank you all so very much!!



I was actually this "nurse" for Lauren.  You probably have a certified nurse hanging with you guys since it appears she has a vent?  But I was the nurse for Lauren's trip and took care of her during the night, showers, dressing, etc etc - as much as humanly possible to give her parents a true break.  Her Mom certainly helped some, too, but I really tried to give them a break.

MAW paid for everything for me to go.  

You definitely want to pick this person carefully - as they will really be around a lot during your trip.  I can attest to the fact that you really need to have good chemistry for the trip - to keep from having more of a headache than normal.

It may be hard to find someone that can go, too...we have had a terrible time trying to find someone for this trip with Lauren. 

I would also try to come up with some sort of schedule so that she has some "down" time - if she is paid by the state or something, then there are probably rules about this - but in the absence of rules, I would just try to give her some alone time in the parks (if possible) and maybe during the day to rest if she is going to be up all night.  By the end of the trip my back was out and I was pretty miserable.  Every trip since then, as a nurse, I have tried to take some time every day to rest/recoup from the constant vigilance of taking care of someone besides just me.  





Manymosi said:


> My wife, Kim always has a small notepad with her. She is used to taking tons of notes at every doctor/hospital visit of Wendy's. On our trip, at every meal she would record every attraction we had been on, and also caught up with anyone who had been away from us. As she was writing her trip report she would often ask the kids for more details and between them they could always remember what she was looking for.
> 
> As far as our pixie dust episode - I would have been thrilled with a quarter of what they did! It was just a surreal experience seeing it become such an incredible event. I have read of other magical moments here on the Dis boards, and just could not believe it was happening to us!
> 
> By the way, we want to send thank you notes  to Aron, Rusty and Chef Eddie. Should we send them right to the restaurant, or
> should we send them to some other address? Does anybody know?



The details were great and you will be so glad that you put all the time and effort into remembering it all.  

I totally understand where you are coming from on the massive pixie dust Disney can throw...I think every single wish trip has a magical moment for the family that they were not expecting.  Sometimes it is a Disney thing done by Disney CM's...but sometimes it is just a special moment with the family, etc.  Disney CM's really do a great job in really trying to make the trip more magical.  Especially the "old" CM's - some CM's are just there for a summer job or something, but a lot of them really do "get it" - which is really nice.  

I see Chesire Figment gave you the info you were looking for as far as contacting Disney.



owensdad said:


> Owen's wish pack arrived today, had agood look through it all, he is most excited and its only 2 weeks tomorrow until we go!
> 
> Quick question, on the MAW paperwork it says that GKTW will provide only breakfast and dinner meals, I was under the impression we could just eat what we wanted and when? What if we just wanted to stay at GKTW for the whole day, would we have to pay for lunch?



Woo Hoo!!!

You can have a "light lunch" - soup and sandwiches - at the ice cream place.  Or Katie's Kitchen is open for more hot food (Boston Market food).  

I say eat ice cream for lunch.  



Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you for sharing the link. That was incredibly heartbreaking to read.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to be hearing such good reviews, thank you for your input. I guess as soon as you hear one bad thing, you start to second guess things - which I need to stop doing.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!



I just read about Cooper, too.  I was in tears about that the other day.  And I read their wish trip report, too - which was just amazing.  

It has taken me two years of doing research on the DIS to learn not to take the opinions on the DIS to heart.  People react to different things in different ways and have a variety of expectations.  I think you will have a great time at whichever meal you choose.

If you really want to eat in the castle, don't give up on trying to get it.  People cancel at the last minute - and even when you get to the parks, you may be able to find a cool CM that would let you eat there anyway.



billwendy said:


> Wow Maroo - that is a very unique surgery. I do believe a teen at our hospital had it done over this past year. His neck was bent so far over, it looked so uncomfortable. They did decide to straighten it. His worst problem was healing the incision. He ended up needing a wound vac for several weeks, but, seems to be back to baseline now! I pray Lauren has a good surgical experience and that she will be albe to follow her plans for the spring and fall!!



I would love to know someone else that had it done!  Especially this front to back kind.  Lauren is really uncomfortable.  

Thanks for the prayers!!  We really, really appreciate it!



brookerene said:


> Will pray for Lauren...I can't imagine what she's going through and hope that whatever decision she makes that it will be the right one...  Wish I was close enough to do her senior photos! although I am sure that whoever did them did a great job... I hope the rest of her senior year is awesome and no matter what choice she makes that she will be able to go to college... we are rooting for her!



You know...she has not really had her senior photos....... We should get on that!  She had some taken for the yearbook - but just in the black drape. She needs some "real" ones.  

Thanks for rooting for "my" girl!  I love that chic! 



tinytreasures said:


> I am so sad for Coopers family. He fought so hard to go home, I am so glad he made it and was able to drive his car
> 
> Mary I will send prayers for Lauren and her family (and you)



Thank you so much!!  Prayers for me would be a good idea, too!



HeatherSP said:


> Maroo
> I am definately praying for Lauren.



Thank you so much!!!



Loodlow said:


> Sending prayers for Lauren.



Thank you so much!!



mom2pixies said:


> Good vibes and thoughts and prayers over here for Lauren!



Thank you so much!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary... I will differently be keeping Lauren in my thoughts and prayers from tonight tell she is fully recovered.



Thank you so much!



chelleydi77 said:


> Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June. We are all so very excited for this opportunity and even more thankful for the Make-a-Wish Foundation!!



That will be so awesome!!!  To have her Dream on the Disney Dream.  



that's nice said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> First off, sorry for being absent for a few days all your threads. I really don't take that lightly. I will be out of town till Tuesday the 15th so I will only be popping in here sporadically.
> 
> I wish all the families leaving in the next few weeks have wonderful trips! If nothing else remember to relax and enjoy the time with your family. If something doesn't go to plan, don't worry about it.
> 
> Mary, I will be keeping Lauren & her family in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim




Thanks for the prayers!!  Have a BLAST on your trip!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Dear Mary/Maroo,
> 
> WOW, that is a lot to digest about Lauren's surgery. Praying the fmaily has clarity as to what to do for Lauren. I am happy there is a trip to distract her for the time being and asking God to send wisdom as you travel...Maybe this will be the catalyst to "decide" what needs to be done, vs typical daily activites.  to everyone who loves Lauren and hugs to her family who have to deal with so much. I do have empathy towards that as well. I am happy you will be starting her CB site back, that is such a comfort for me to have Lisa's.
> 
> Blessings,
> Judy*



Thank you so much!!  We are getting excited about Disney - and hoping for a great trip fairly free of worries. 



kailatilear said:


> Sending lots of prayers for Lauren!



Thanks!!!!



mom2pixies said:


> I keep thinking about Brooke's possible wish trip and I keep coming up with other questions for everyone. Here goes:
> 
> 1) Do Extra Magic Hours apply to GTKW visitors? I know that GTKW wish kids have a 'magic button' that allows them (and their familes?) access to characaters and rides and shows faster than the average WDW visitor, but just wondering about EMH hours? Just wondering how to work out which park on which day. (Yes, I am already thinking of itineraries--and we don't even know if she will be approved!)
> 
> 2) Do the GTKW villas come equipped with personal safes or are there safes at Reception to rent? (Just thinking of where to keep valuables--passports, travel docs, meds, etc.) I can't imagine anyone working or visiting GTKW swiping these things, but--call me paranoid, especially after hearing a crazy story from my friend about how she and her husband were scammed out of money when they tried helping someone last weekend--I'd rather be safe than sorry!



I am going to do a special EMH post in a second...so I can link it on the FAQ board...

I don't know about the safes....

I am not sure if this is for a firearm?  But another Wish Familiy had this issue (husband is a federal agent) and maybe she will PM you...if she is still reading this thread...... 

If not...I would call GKTW.  I really, really think your stuff would be safe - especially if it was not out in the open.  

I did not stay in the villa's...so maybe someone that did can pipe in here.


----------



## mom2pixies

maroo said:


> No--not a firearm!--although I could see how that would be problematic for those individuals requiring one--I was thinking more of passports. We're Canadian, so we'd need to bring our passports with us, but we don't like to carry them on us if we can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll take a look for the EMH post, for sure!


----------



## mom2pixies

Please don't mind this post and feel free to delete it! This is just a post so my daughter can play with the smilies. She's addicted to watching the bananas dance!


----------



## Corrine 1973

mom2pixies said:


> Please don't mind this post and feel free to delete it! This is just a post so my daughter can play with the smilies. She's addicted to watching the bananas dance!



I'm loving it.  Tell your daughter I love to see the bananas dance too.


As for safes, there are none in the villa's.  I don't know if there are any available to barrow, maybe call them or talk to your cordinator and have them find out.  Other wise, maybe a small lock box that is left in your luggage (not in sight) will put you in peace of mind.  That being said, we left a phone at our villa when we left (actually forgot to return the phone from Epcot for Kim Possible) and they called us back to tell us we forgot it.


----------



## maroo

mom2pixies said:


> Please don't mind this post and feel free to delete it! This is just a post so my daughter can play with the smilies. She's addicted to watching the bananas dance!



awwwww!!!!


 to the DIS, sweetheart!


----------



## syammt

maroo said:


> I promised an update on Lauren...(sorry, this is long - feel free to skip it - it has only a little to do with Disney)
> 
> I was hoping to have a surgery date or something like to report - but no such luck yet.
> 
> 
> We met with two different surgeons.  Without going in to a ton of detail, they basically said that they thought Lauren's problems with her neck would continue to get progressively worse if we opt to not do the surgery at all.  Wheelchair modifications have not worked despite multiple attempts and they don't believe they will work in the future to control her neck curvature.
> 
> Lauren is not in a lot of pain, but she is never comfortable in her wheelchair.  And the way she sits pushes against her lung and is causing a further diminished lung capacity.  She can't really sit through a whole day of school without being really worn out.  Fatigue is a major issue for her.
> 
> So...status quo really isn't working.  For Lauren to continue going to school - including college next year - she will need to have some sort of relief from this.
> 
> But the surgery is a big surgery.  They would go in from the front of her neck and the back of her neck and break some bones, straighten her spinal cord, add rods and screws to her neck up to C4.  C1 is right under the skull and C4 is below that, but not much.
> 
> This surgeon has a great reputation and has done countless neck surgeries over the past 30 plus years.  He is well known for being conservative in his approach and being a surgeon that takes on tough cases where he basically has to "make it up as he goes along" - But he has never done a case like Lauren's.  In fact, he is not sure anyone had done a case quite like Lauren's.  Evidently most curves are forward or spondylitic?? heck, something else I can't remember.  Lauren is quite unique.
> 
> From the people I have talked to - both at this meeting and just contacts in the medical field - it seems like this surgery is normally not attempted for children, because most of those children are very low functioning or have co-morbid conditions that would make surgery like this impossible.  Lauren is unique in that she has the potential to go to college and is really in fairly good health.  That seems strange to say - but aside from the fact that she can't sit up, has low lung capacity, etc - she really is pretty healthy.  She takes very little daily medication, doesn't have any type of seizures or anything like that.  She also bounced back well from her last back surgery when they put rods and screws in her back (after the initial complications).
> 
> Anyway...the main risk for the surgery is that there is chance that moving the spinal cord back into a straight line will cause a spinal cord injury during the surgery.  She would possibly be paralyzed from the neck down.  Lauren has very little function in her arms - but she is able to drive herself in her wheelchair with a joystick, type with her thumb, text with her thumb, etc.  So obviously this would be something that we would want to avoid.  He said the "percent chance" of her having a paralyzing event in surgery was anywhere from 6-12%.
> 
> It seems hard to know since they really don't have a good handle on what her disease process is, I guess.
> 
> My gut is that the risk would be a bit higher than that - but I am not a doctor - so take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> I have faith in a good God that has a plan for Lauren's life and I think that His plans will prevail, no matter what the stats say.  We trust that He will work this out for His glory - and frankly He could use anything from her death to a complete and lasting recovery.  We trust Him to do that.
> 
> They have not decided whether to do the surgery or not.  Lauren has a weeks worth of exams, a major paper due Monday and an AWESOME Disney trip (6 more days!!!!!).  Lauren decided to put this "in the box" and not think about until she gets home from that trip.
> 
> In the meantime - I am hoping I can solicit some specific prayers from anyone inclined to pray for Lauren -
> 
> 1.  That they would make a good, informed decision regarding whether to even attempt the surgery at all.  I want them to have a peace about it.
> 
> 2.  That they would either have a peace about NOT seeking a second opinion or that it would be possible to quickly seek a second opinion.
> 
> 3.  Timing - Lauren is graduating this year, has her senior church trip at the end of May and wants to start college in the fall.  This surgery has a 2-3 month recovery time assuming no complications - so the timing of the surgery is important.  We are hoping she can do all of those thing - graduate with her class, go on her last Chi Alpha trip AND start college with her class in the fall - but that may not be possible.  So we are praying for the timing to work out the way it is supposed to.
> 
> 4.  To start praying now for her surgery - that there will be no complications or anything that will cause her further difficulty.  This would include her platelet count - because that was the main complication last time that was quite life threatening.
> 
> 5.  For their family - too much to type here, but that her family will be able to cope with another stressor.  I have never met a family that has as many stressors as this family.
> 
> I appreciate you guys allowing me to share all of this.  I am re-starting her Caring Bridge in the next few days and will be providing more information in the days and weeks to come through that.  I wont hijack this thread too much for major updates from here on.
> 
> Once I restart her Caring Bridge, I will post it here and put it in my siggie so you guys can follow along.




Just wanted to say that I will be praying and will have her added to our prayer list at church. This is the least I can do for all you have done for me and for all of us. I will be watching for the caringbridge in your siggie. I know it has helped me greatly.


----------



## jwallaceent

chelleydi77 said:


> Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June. We are all so very excited for this opportunity and even more thankful for the Make-a-Wish Foundation!!



YAY!  I hope all goes well with the pacemaker! I will keep watching for the pre-trip!


----------



## blessedmom4

jwallaceent said:


> YAY!  I hope all goes well with the pacemaker! I will keep watching for the pre-trip!



*Jennifer, Here is their PTR link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40206464#post40206464

   *


----------



## jwallaceent

blessedmom4 said:


> *jennifer, here is their ptr link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40206464#post40206464
> 
> *



thanks!!


----------



## twinmum

Mary:  Thank you so much for the detailed update on Lauren and the potential surgery.  I will definitely keep all of you in my prayers.  You are so right in your hope that they will find peace with whatever decision is made.

I've said this before, but I'll repeat: Lauren and her family are so fortunate to have you in their lives - for your professional skills, of course...but also for your steadfast support and concern for them.  This can be a lonely parenting journey, and knowing that they have you in their inner circle must be uplifting.

I wish for you and Lauren (and the rest of your party) a safe and fun-filled trip with many, many happy memories.  I'll be in touch about your planning!

Alison


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> Just wanted to say that I will be praying and will have her added to our prayer list at church. This is the least I can do for all you have done for me and for all of us. I will be watching for the caringbridge in your siggie. I know it has helped me greatly.



THank you so very much!!!!!  That will be a huge blessing for Lauren - to have bunches of people praying!

We really noticed a huge difference for Lauren when we compared two surgeries she had - 

One was relatively minor - and we didn't really tell many people she was even having it.  She had all kinds of complications and really didn't do well - obviously she recovered fine, though.

Then the next one was her big rod surgery.  We had a lot of prayer support for that one - she had just had a big concert at church with all of her friends from her youth choir and they really supported all of us.  She had a major complication after the surgery that could have killed her - her platelet count went to 5.  Which is incredibly low - especially when you are still bleeding from surgery!  But she bounced right back.  Her ICU doctor was visibly amazed when he came to check on her the next morning and she was awake and telling jokes.  



mom2pixies said:


> No--not a firearm!--although I could see how that would be problematic for those individuals requiring one--I was thinking more of passports. We're Canadian, so we'd need to bring our passports with us, but we don't like to carry them on us if we can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll take a look for the EMH post, for sure!



Uh...I forgot to write the EMH post.  

But I will try to do it today between stupid meetings.  lol  (I don't mind meetings that are useful...just the dumb ones. )


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Mary:  Thank you so much for the detailed update on Lauren and the potential surgery.  I will definitely keep all of you in my prayers.  You are so right in your hope that they will find peace with whatever decision is made.
> 
> I've said this before, but I'll repeat: Lauren and her family are so fortunate to have you in their lives - for your professional skills, of course...but also for your steadfast support and concern for them.  This can be a lonely parenting journey, and knowing that they have you in their inner circle must be uplifting.
> 
> I wish for you and Lauren (and the rest of your party) a safe and fun-filled trip with many, many happy memories.  I'll be in touch about your planning!
> 
> Alison




Did I ever send you a PM??

Lauren definitely wants to meet up with you guys...so I need to make sure you have my number.


----------



## jj0plin

Those of you that are Facebook Fans of Give Kids the World may have already seen this today but for those that have not, here is an article from the International Association of Amusement Parks highlighting 25 years of Give Kids the World.  It includes a very touching story http://www.iaapa.org/industry/funworld/2011/mar/features/gktw25/index.asp


----------



## Mom2Miracles

maroo said:


> We really noticed a huge difference for Lauren when we compared two surgeries she had -
> 
> One was relatively minor - and we didn't really tell many people she was even having it.  She had all kinds of complications and really didn't do well - obviously she recovered fine, though.
> 
> Then the next one was her big rod surgery.  We had a lot of prayer support for that one - she had just had a big concert at church with all of her friends from her youth choir and they really supported all of us.  She had a major complication after the surgery that could have killed her - her platelet count went to 5.  Which is incredibly low - especially when you are still bleeding from surgery!  But she bounced right back.  Her ICU doctor was visibly amazed when he came to check on her the next morning and she was awake and telling jokes.



Lauren is incredibly lucky to have such amazing people in her corner, fighting for her every step of the way. She is so lucky to have you, just as you are so lucky to have her. I'm sure she alone, has changed you more then you could ever know. You are an incredible woman. Lauren, and everyone surrounding her, is in my thoughts while they forge through this next journey she is facing. 



jj0plin said:


> Those of you that are Facebook Fans of Give Kids the World may have already seen this today but for those that have not, here is an article from the International Association of Amusement Parks highlighting 25 years of Give Kids the World.  It includes a very touching story http://www.iaapa.org/industry/funworld/2011/mar/features/gktw25/index.asp



I am so emotional these days, that story brought me to tears.  Beautiful and so touching.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2Miracles said:


> I am so emotional these days, that story brought me to tears.  Beautiful and so touching.



me too!!!! It didn't help that the little girl had kidney cancer, which is also what my son had!


----------



## jj0plin

We received another Big Give!!  Please come check it out!


----------



## brookerene

Well, what a great day to receive gifts...snow is piling up and it's cold!  Along with some Big Give boxes there was a postcard from the WWoHP!    So until we can open the boxes we have a great postcard to enjoy!  Here are a few photos!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted some picture of our Walk for Wishes and Korissa's going away celebration.


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> Those of you that are Facebook Fans of Give Kids the World may have already seen this today but for those that have not, here is an article from the International Association of Amusement Parks highlighting 25 years of Give Kids the World.  It includes a very touching story http://www.iaapa.org/industry/funworld/2011/mar/features/gktw25/index.asp



Wow. Tears once again! That hit close to home--my daughter is 3.5 now and she was a Stage 4 Wilms. The tumour was too big on her right kidney, so the whole organ was removed and she had a lesion on her lung, but luckily, chemo did the trick--it disappeared! She's my own little bald princess now! 

That photo of young Princess Alyssa reminds me so much of Brooke!


----------



## jj0plin

mom2pixies said:


> Wow. Tears once again! That hit close to home--my daughter is 3.5 now and she was a Stage 4 Wilms. The tumour was too big on her right kidney, so the whole organ was removed and she had a lesion on her lung, but luckily, chemo did the trick--it disappeared! She's my own little bald princess now!
> 
> That photo of young Princess Alyssa reminds me so much of Brooke!


Wow, my son (almost 3) was a stage 3 Wilms but it did not spread anywhere else.  His tumor was football sized and he lost his right kidney too.  Did your daughter go through radiation too?   Do you have a caringbridge page?


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> Wow, my son (almost 3) was a stage 3 Wilms but it did not spread anywhere else.  His tumor was football sized and he lost his right kidney too.  Did your daughter go through radiation too?   Do you have a caringbridge page?



Brooke's was the size of a softball. No, she did not have any radiation (thank God!). Yours? I'm not certain what a caringbridge page is, but no, just a blog (http://gingersnaphappy.blogspot.com/) that I had started as a way of chronicling my maternity leave for #2 (Brooke's little sister, Avery), which quickly became my 'journey into cancerhood' blog! 

You are welcome (and so are any other DIS members) to have a peek at the blog, if you'd like.  I do intent on starting a PTR with our whole story, but I'm just waiting until she is approved for the wish before I start going and getting ahead of myself....

Too late, isn't it? LOL!!


----------



## jj0plin

mom2pixies said:


> Brooke's was the size of a softball. No, she did not have any radiation (thank God!). Yours? I'm not certain what a caringbridge page is, but no, just a blog (http://gingersnaphappy.blogspot.com/) that I had started as a way of chronicling my maternity leave for #2 (Brooke's little sister, Avery), which quickly became my 'journey into cancerhood' blog!
> 
> You are welcome (and so are any other DIS members) to have a peek at the blog, if you'd like.  I do intent on starting a PTR with our whole story, but I'm just waiting until she is approved for the wish before I start going and getting ahead of myself....
> 
> Too late, isn't it? LOL!!


LOL  I started my PTR before he was approved because I couldn't help myself!  Elliot had 6 rounds of radiation. Here is Elliot's Caringbridge site http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/elliot_rylan.  Warning: the tumor pictures are posted there!


----------



## jj0plin

mom2pixies said:


> 2) Do the GTKW villas come equipped with personal safes or are there safes at Reception to rent? (Just thinking of where to keep valuables--passports, travel docs, meds, etc.) I can't imagine anyone working or visiting GTKW swiping these things, but--call me paranoid, especially after hearing a crazy story from my friend about how she and her husband were scammed out of money when they tried helping someone last weekend--I'd rather be safe than sorry!




I found a copy of the Village Guide online (given to you at check-in)... in it, it states that Safe Deposit Boxes are available upon request.


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> LOL  I started my PTR before he was approved because I couldn't help myself!  Elliot had 6 rounds of radiation. Here is Elliot's Caringbridge site http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/elliot_rylan.  Warning: the tumor pictures are posted there!



Six rounds of radiation? Wow. It's just brutal what all of these kids have already had to face in their short lives....but, they are so resilient! They don't complain, they don't worry--they just accept and move on. Truly amazing.


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> I found a copy of the Village Guide online (given to you at check-in)... in it, it states that Safe Deposit Boxes are available upon request.



Awesome! Thanks for the info! I will definitely keep that in mind when (if?) our turn comes up.


----------



## mom2pixies

Another question for the general Wishtrippers public. 

I understand how the park hopper allows the wish family to jump from park to park for a period of 3 days--but do the days have to be used consecutively for three days or can you break the days up. For example, can you schedule Monday--MK, then Tuesday--Sea World, then Wednesday--Epcot, then Thursday--Universal Studios, Friday--AK and HS or what have you? 

I'm seeing lots of suggestions to break up longer days with shorter days in between, which totally make sense. But, then I'm also seeing some comments that US and SeaWorld parks are considered shorter days than the WDW parks. And, I'm just thinking that three solid days of long WDW parks could completely wipe out the little ones!


----------



## tinytreasures

mom2pixies said:


> Another question for the general Wishtrippers public.
> 
> I understand how the park hopper allows the wish family to jump from park to park for a period of 3 days--but do the days have to be used consecutively for three days or can you break the days up. For example, can you schedule Monday--MK, then Tuesday--Sea World, then Wednesday--Epcot, then Thursday--Universal Studios, Friday--AK and HS or what have you?
> 
> I'm seeing lots of suggestions to break up longer days with shorter days in between, which totally make sense. But, then I'm also seeing some comments that US and SeaWorld parks are considered shorter days than the WDW parks. And, I'm just thinking that three solid days of long WDW parks could completely wipe out the little ones!



You don't have to use them 3 days in a row. I think they are good for 10 days after the first day you go but don't quote me 


I finally have a update.
Avy's trip was Approved today. Now we know we are really going to Disney world 
I updated her thread.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

mom2pixies said:


> I understand how the park hopper allows the wish family to jump from park to park for a period of 3 days--but do the days have to be used consecutively for three days or can you break the days up. For example, can you schedule Monday--MK, then Tuesday--Sea World, then Wednesday--Epcot, then Thursday--Universal Studios, Friday--AK and HS or what have you?


The Disney tickets are able to be used for up to 14 days from date of first use and do *not *have to be used on consecutive days.  If the first day of use is a Sunday, the last allowable day would be the second Saturday following.


----------



## mom2pixies

Cheshire Figment said:


> The Disney tickets are able to be used for up to 14 days from date of first use and do *not *have to be used on consecutive days.  If the first day of use is a Sunday, the last allowable day would be the second Saturday following.



Great! That's what I was hoping for. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MonkeyManMichael

Thank you so much for all this great information and taking the time to answer all my questions.


----------



## MitoDadMO

we are in single digits!!!!!  9 more days!  luggage is out and packing has started.


----------



## LVMom23

chelleydi77 said:


> Hi everyone!  My oldest daughter (Madison-8)made her wish today, she wishes to go on a Disney Cruise. They are looking in July or August for a 5 day/4 night cruise on the Disney Dream. It would be sooner but Madison is having surgery (pacemaker replacement) in June.


Oh, that sounds just fantastic!!   I wish your daughter quick healing with her surgery so she can enjoy herself completely 


maroo said:


> I was actually this "nurse" for Lauren.  You probably have a certified nurse hanging with you guys since it appears she has a vent?
> 
> You definitely want to pick this person carefully - as they will really be around a lot during your trip.  I can attest to the fact that you really need to have good chemistry for the trip - to keep from having more of a headache than normal.


Actually Hannah is not on a vent.  The reason she requires 24-hour care is because she has a tendency to pull her trach out inadvertantly.  Usually it is because she is arching her neck (a neuro issue), but if someone doesn't catch it soon after it happens, it could mean real trouble.

Fortunately we have two fantastic nurses that we would feel comfortable with if we decided to ask.  The question is do we want to bring someone outside of our family on the trip with us, I guess.  Tough call, you know?


mom2pixies said:


> Please don't mind this post and feel free to delete it! This is just a post so my daughter can play with the smilies. She's addicted to watching the bananas dance!


That is just too cute!   


jj0plin said:


> Those of you that are Facebook Fans of Give Kids the World may have already seen this today but for those that have not, here is an article from the International Association of Amusement Parks highlighting 25 years of Give Kids the World.  It includes a very touching story http://www.iaapa.org/industry/funworld/2011/mar/features/gktw25/index.asp


I missed this!   Thank you for sharing this.  I will have to post this on Hannah's blog so everyone can see how wonderful the place seems to be.


jj0plin said:


> LOL  I started my PTR before he was approved because I couldn't help myself!


I'm glad I'm not the only one  


MitoDadMO said:


> we are in single digits!!!!!  9 more days!  luggage is out and packing has started.


How incredibly exciting!!!!


----------



## LVMom23

Evening everyone!

How soon after your meeting with the MAW grant volunteers did you hear back on approval, dates, etc?   I know, I know, it has only been a couple of days, but my two older kids have already asked me a dozen times if I had heard back yet.

I love seeing the excitement in their faces!    We keep warning them though that it MAY not happen for whatever reason.  But we ordered a couple of Disney World for Kids books from Amazon for them to pour through.


----------



## MitoDadMO

LVMom23 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How soon after your meeting with the MAW grant volunteers did you hear back on approval, dates, etc?   I know, I know, it has only been a couple of days, but my two older kids have already asked me a dozen times if I had heard back yet.
> 
> I love seeing the excitement in their faces!    We keep warning them though that it MAY not happen for whatever reason.  But we ordered a couple of Disney World for Kids books from Amazon for them to pour through.



I took us about 3 weeks.  Most of that was because the Drs kept loosing the paperwork to ok travel.


----------



## jwallaceent

LVMom23 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How soon after your meeting with the MAW grant volunteers did you hear back on approval, dates, etc?   I know, I know, it has only been a couple of days, but my two older kids have already asked me a dozen times if I had heard back yet.
> 
> I love seeing the excitement in their faces!    We keep warning them though that it MAY not happen for whatever reason.  But we ordered a couple of Disney World for Kids books from Amazon for them to pour through.



I was surprised we were contacted within about a week! They had to get clearance from our transplant team and I must say they received that within a couple of days! =) Good Luck and hope you hear really really soon!


----------



## jwallaceent

mom2pixies said:


> Wow. Tears once again! That hit close to home--my daughter is 3.5 now and she was a Stage 4 Wilms. The tumour was too big on her right kidney, so the whole organ was removed and she had a lesion on her lung, but luckily, chemo did the trick--it disappeared! She's my own little bald princess now!
> 
> That photo of young Princess Alyssa reminds me so much of Brooke!



I am so sorry your little Brooke had to go through all of this! My prayers are with her! Thank goodness the chemo did the trick...and no matter what it takes hair can and will grow back...and I am sure she is just the most beautiful bald princess out there! =) HUGS!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

LVMom23 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How soon after your meeting with the MAW grant volunteers did you hear back on approval, dates, etc?   I know, I know, it has only been a couple of days, but my two older kids have already asked me a dozen times if I had heard back yet.
> 
> I love seeing the excitement in their faces!    We keep warning them though that it MAY not happen for whatever reason.  But we ordered a couple of Disney World for Kids books from Amazon for them to pour through.



for us it was a long wait
Wish granters came on Jan 11 we finally heard back yesterday


----------



## mommy2girlswv

MitoDadMO said:


> we are in single digits!!!!!  9 more days!  luggage is out and packing has started.



Hope the 9days fly by..Have fun on the trip...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How soon after your meeting with the MAW grant volunteers did you hear back on approval, dates, etc?   I know, I know, it has only been a couple of days, but my two older kids have already asked me a dozen times if I had heard back yet.
> 
> I love seeing the excitement in their faces!    We keep warning them though that it MAY not happen for whatever reason.  But we ordered a couple of Disney World for Kids books from Amazon for them to pour through.



The wish Granters came the beginning of July and we found out dates the beginning of October. It's been a long 8 months, but we are leaving in 5 days!!! Our first dates was Nov 14th, but that didn't happen(which was a blessing as Kylee was in the hospital) and March was our second choice. My kids can't deal with cold or do the heat, so I thought March was the best month...I hope I'm right. 
At our walk last Sat..I was talking with one of our wish granters and she told me that they are now over a year waiting list for Wishes.


----------



## maroo

LVMom23 said:


> Actually Hannah is not on a vent.  The reason she requires 24-hour care is because she has a tendency to pull her trach out inadvertantly.  Usually it is because she is arching her neck (a neuro issue), but if someone doesn't catch it soon after it happens, it could mean real trouble.
> 
> Fortunately we have two fantastic nurses that we would feel comfortable with if we decided to ask.  The question is do we want to bring someone outside of our family on the trip with us, I guess.  Tough call, you know?



This is a tough call.

I think it would sorta boil down to several things...

If MAW would pay for it?

Would they be able to stay with you at GKTW?

Would the layout of GKTW villas (assuming you are staying on site) allow you all to have enough beds?

Would the nurse come to the parks with you to be an extra set of hands?  Or just be available at night and have the days off to sleep and have time for themselves?

Would an extra person be helpful at the parks?  For example - would there be a time that the rest of the family would be able to ride something and the nurse could watch any child that could not ride?

I think your family could easily still have special "family only" time with the right communication with the nurse.  As someone that helps a lot with families - it is nice to have some time alone on these types of trips - it seems to be good for all parties involved - especially if you include someone that is not a blood relative in the mix.

The key is communication with that person so that everyone has an idea of the expectations for how much time they will "work," etc., etc.  

I think it helps to have an extra set of hands, but I can see how it would be nice to have a family only trip, too.

Speaking from the experience with Lauren's family - they like the "idea" of a family only trip - but it usually goes south fairly quickly when they have so much work to do taking care of family members that it takes away from what they are trying to accomplish as a family.  The best scenario would be the nurse helping as much as possible, but also sort of stay out of the way some too.  

It seems, in your case, that it may be a huge blessing to have someone there at night and in the mornings when you are all getting ready to go...but then maybe you could do the parks alone and let the nurse have some "me" time??  Best of all worlds?


----------



## maroo

duplicate...

something is wrong with my computer or the DIS - some sort of "fatal error..."... not good?!?


----------



## syammt

So this is what has been going on since I last did an update. Madison has continued to run low grade fevers and now has an ear infection. Doesn't sound to bad, right? Well, she has tubes in both ears so why is she getting ear infections? Isn't that the whole purpose of having tubes? That was my understanding. So we didn't know until last night that she has an ear infection. She starting crying because her ear was hurting and grandma and I just thought it was because we had washed her hair and water got in her ear. Side note - we are having to wash her hair with her laying on the kitchen counter so her cast doesn't get wet. Well, after getting done she was still crying because it was still hurting. She has a very high tolerance for pain, so I knew something was wrong. I took her temp (100.9) and gave her some Motrin for the pain. She was in grandmas room and she sent her out to me because it looked like to her that Madison had blood in her ear. I looked and yep there was blood in her right ear, so we head to the Children's Close to Home urgent care. Madison was freaking out the whole way there and didn't even want to go because she was afraid they were going to do surgery on her to put the tubes back in. She in now scared to death of being put the sleep. She hates the way it makes her feel. I kept telling her that even if the tubes had come out that they didn't do that kind of stuff at the urgent care. 
Another side note - while at urgent care they have to evacuate the building because of a funny smell in one of the rooms and they call 911. Come to find out that someone had put a cigarette in the sharps container in one of the rooms.
We get to urgent care and they are packed. After a 2 hour wait we get back to see the doctor and he says her tube in her left ear is not in the ear drum where it is supposed to be. It is on the side laying in some wax. Her tube in the right ear is fine, but that is the ear she has an infection in. So the infection is sitting under the tube. He puts her on ear drops and says she is on enough other medicine he doesn't want to put her on anything else my mouth. So if she is already on enough medicine then how the hell did she get the ear infection? So now it gets even better. She wakes up this morning and says she can't hear out of her ears. It sounds all soft she says. She wants to go to school because she can hear a little bit. So we get up and get ready for school. She says it keeps coming and going. So I call her pediatrician and let them know what is going on and they see no need to see her about the hearing lose. So I call her immune doctor to let her know about the infection (because we are supposed to watch her closely if she gets an infection so it doesn't get in her blood) and her hearing lose and they don't seem to be to concerned either. I call her ENT because I am thinking she needs to be seen if for nothing else so he can see what is going on with the tube in her left ear. The nurse at the clinic says that it isn't an emergency, but he will give the doctors nurse the message. Oh and he also said not to expect an appointment anytime within the next several weeks. So I wait for the doctors nurse to call me back. In the mean time I send her doctor at NIH an e-mail to let her know what is going on and to make sure she doesn't think Madison needs to be on an oral antibiotic. She e-mails me back and says to keep an eye on her and if the pain and drainage continues let her know and she will get her on something orally. So at this point I am really feeling like nobody gives a crap about what is going on with her even though it is all of them who keep telling me that they want to know when she gets an infection. I am just wanting to take Madison and run away somewhere and forget all about the doctors, medicine and treatments. All of this is starting to effect her also. She crys because she doesn't understand why she keeps getting sick if she takes all this medicine and gets an infusion once a month. She wants to know why her bones keep breaking if she is getting the infusion to help her bones. How am I supposed to help her understand if I don't know the answers myself and nobody will explain it to me? So I am done with it all. I just want to refuse that any of it is even happening, but I can't because if I do who will take care of her? If we stop it all then what will happen? How do I continue to put her through all of this with no explanation as to why it keeps happening if she is doing all that the doctors are telling her to do? 

I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME

So finally I get a call back from the nurse for Madison's ENT doctor and he wants to see her Monday morning. Good news right? Well we will see. When I tell Madison she is not going to be happy because all she is going to think is that he is going to want to put the tube back in and fix the one in the right ear. Oh by the way the one in the right ear IS in the drum where it is supposed to be however it is falling out as well. So what am I supposed to do? Do I tell her? I have to because she will figure it out when we get there anyway. Do I tell her she isn't going to have to have tubes put back in? I can't lie to her and I don't know what he is going to want to do. So I will continue to watch her until we go and will tell her Sunday evening about the appointment Monday morning. Give her some peace for a few days or at least not add to her frustration right now. 
I don't know what I will ever do if she comes to me and wants to stop it all. She has already wanted to stop taking her meds because she says they don't work anyway. I feel the same way, but don't tell her that. I tell her that if she stops her meds then she could get worse and be in the hospital more. It is working for now, but I know her and it will not work forever.
So we continue to go through the motion of the day and hope and pray that nothing new comes about. At least until we figure this one out. Not sure how much more I can take and even scarier not sure how much more she can take. Why does a 7 year old have to go through all this ****? Just give it all to me.


----------



## jj0plin

Wow, I am so sorry  I cannot even imagine what she (and you) have to go through.  I cannot believe that her ear infection and hearing loss does not seem urgent to any of those doctors!  I hope you can get her in to someone soon and that something is done to help.


----------



## jj0plin

I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.

He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.


----------



## mom2pixies

So tough for a kid to understand--and so difficult for a parent to try to explain. All you want to do is make your kid feel better! 

Thinking of Madison and your family and hoping these issues get resolved quickly and that she feels better soon!


----------



## maroo

Oh no!  That sounds so frustrating!  And painful for all of you guys.

I will keep praying for you guys.  

I have no idea what to tell you re: what to tell her...??  Our rule of thumb is to not give out more information than they specifically ask - so we don't tell the kids anything at all.  But we don't lie if they ask, either.  

I am sure she would be sicker if she was not on any antibiotics?  Right?  And surely that medicine for her bones works at least some?  

So sorry you are going through all of that.  Keep fighting for her!  Unfortunately you can't count on the doctors to be as passionate as you are...they just can't with so many patients to see...none of them spend hours thinking about your child, I guess...so it is really up to "us" - parents, caregivers, friends - to fight for them.  

Bless your heart!  Here is a big skittles hug!


----------



## maroo

jj0plin said:


> I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.
> 
> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.



I LOVE the idea of a welcome back party!!

I wish more chapters did that!  It is so cool for the kids and parents to share their story...and it gives everyone something to look forward to AFTER the big trip - which is a bit of a letdown...back to the "real" world is harder after going on such an amazing trip.

I personally don't think it is rude at all to ask them about an expense check.  I mean...I wouldn't ask "How much extra money are we getting..."...but I might ask (heck, I DID ask) for information so that we could plan our budget.  I told them I assumed we would have to pay for some things, but we are trying to get an idea of what sort of budget we need to plan for - and she gave me a general idea of how MAW figured things up and what would and would not be covered by MAW. 

The chapters vary greatly, so I would call.  I am sure you get something...but no idea how much.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.
> 
> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.



I feel rude too asking questions like that,but they asked us if we had checking acct. to put the expense check into... I was so glad I didn't have to ask that question. I hear they give you a budget sheet for the expense check. I hope our chapter does, that would be great. I'm working on budget now for the money we been saving for the trip.


----------



## Loodlow

Hope Madison is feeling better! Quick question---does anyone know if they have irons and ironing boards at the villas at GKTW?

Thanks!


----------



## kailatilear

Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.


----------



## kellyw8863

kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.



Yes, and it was bad.  Hence why I didn't finish my TR until just recently (we went in April).  I just couldn't get over the feeling that that week was as good as it is going to get for us, especially since we were seeing a lot of disease progression.  But, the feeling did go away and now I can look back on it differently.  

 to you.  It will get better.


----------



## LVMom23

Mom2mitokids said:


> At our walk last Sat..I was talking with one of our wish granters and she told me that they are now over a year waiting list for Wishes.


Wow, that is unreal!  I didn't realize that there could be waiting lists that long.  

I'm so excited for all of you.  I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LVMom23

jj0plin said:


> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures


I LOVE that idea.  I don't know whether or not they do parties before or after here, but regardless, I LOVE the idea of having one when we come back so we can share pics and stories.


----------



## LVMom23

kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.


I am so sorry you are feeling that way.  I can only imagine it would be normal after living a "dream" for so long.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

syammt - I am so sorry for everything Madison is going through, you as well. I know from experience, how hard all of this is. You feel like with every step forward you take, there are many you take backwards. Its like you can never just get ahead. Try and stay strong (though I know it can be so hard), Madison is watching you for everything, you need to be strong for her. 



tinytreasures said:


> I finally have a update.
> Avy's trip was Approved today. Now we know we are really going to Disney world
> I updated her thread.



YAAAY!!! 



jj0plin said:


> I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.
> 
> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.



I would be nervous to ask too, though i'm surprised they haven't said anything. Our Wish granter asked us already what name was on our banking account, or which name we would prefer on the expense cheque. So at least we don't have to wonder about that. Do you have their e-mail address? Maybe that would make it easier to ask? 

Thats pretty cool about the party. I can see the excitement of having one pre-trip, would definitely add to the build up of the trip. At the same time, having one after would be a great way to talk and share about the trip.



Loodlow said:


> Hope Madison is feeling better! Quick question---does anyone know if they have irons and ironing boards at the villas at GKTW?
> 
> Thanks!



Good question, though I don't even use an iron. I just use a spray bottle and spray on the clothes and shake a few times. Works like a charm, and saves me the yucky task of ironing. 



kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.



I haven't been on our trip yet, so I can't comment from experience. I'm sorry things are so hard for you. I hope that looking back at all the pictures (and talking about all the great stuff you did and experienced) will bring back all the wonderful, happy memories.


----------



## blessedmom4

Loodlow said:


> Hope Madison is feeling better! Quick question---does anyone know if they have irons and ironing boards at the villas at GKTW?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village

*Amenities include Irons and Ironing Boards!  *


----------



## blessedmom4

kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.





kellyw8863 said:


> Yes, and it was bad.  Hence why I didn't finish my TR until just recently (we went in April).  I just couldn't get over the feeling that that week was as good as it is going to get for us, especially since we were seeing a lot of disease progression.  But, the feeling did go away and now I can look back on it differently.
> 
> to you.  It will get better.


*I could see that being me, especially after waiting SO LONG to finally get there...There is a lifetime of this for us as well on several fronts, so I just hope to savor as much as possible and take heart that it DOES improve when the letdown begins. I was SO happy you finished Your TR Kelly, I loved your report and looking forward to your TR as well Deena.*


----------



## billwendy

I was really bummed when we got home from my nephew's trip. Fortunately, I had had the priviledge of kind of planning it out for our family, discovering all the info, planning the matching outfits (thanks Big Give!) and stuff like that. When we got home I was just so bummed out that the wonderful time was over!!!!! So now I love to participate in Big Give's for other families!!! lol

Tammy- Im hoping my Madison is okay!!! She is such a trooper though and I cant even imagine how hard it is on you girls!!! Big HUGS!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.
> 
> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.



*Okay, I have no qualms about asking for someone else...Would you like me to call them for you? Then you could call for me???  (I am only half joking).  

I LOVE the idea of a welcome back party to help ease the sting of everything being finished! Maybe that is what we should start suggesting for post wish families to do, even if their MAW chapter doesn't do that? I would host my own...I love a good reason to party!! *


----------



## blessedmom4

billwendy said:


> I was really bummed when we got home from my nephew's trip. Fortunately, I had had the priviledge of kind of planning it out for our family, discovering all the info, planning the matching outfits (thanks Big Give!) and stuff like that. When we got home I was just so bummed out that the wonderful time was over!!!!! *So now I love to participate in Big Give's for other families!!! lol*
> 
> Tammy- Im hoping my Madison is okay!!! She is such a trooper though and I cant even imagine how hard it is on you girls!!! Big HUGS!!!!!



*GREAT IDEA!!!!* *You could ask everyone to bring gifts to pay it forward if you had a party!*


----------



## billwendy

blessedmom4 said:


> *GREAT IDEA!!!!* *You could ask everyone to bring gifts to pay it forward if you had a party!*



Judy - you have some AWESOME Ideas girl!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> So this is what has been going on since I last did an update. Madison has continued to run low grade fevers and now has an ear infection. Doesn't sound to bad, right? Well, she has tubes in both ears so why is she getting ear infections? Isn't that the whole purpose of having tubes? That was my understanding. So we didn't know until last night that she has an ear infection. She starting crying because her ear was hurting and grandma and I just thought it was because we had washed her hair and water got in her ear. Side note - we are having to wash her hair with her laying on the kitchen counter so her cast doesn't get wet. Well, after getting done she was still crying because it was still hurting. She has a very high tolerance for pain, so I knew something was wrong. I took her temp (100.9) and gave her some Motrin for the pain. She was in grandmas room and she sent her out to me because it looked like to her that Madison had blood in her ear. I looked and yep there was blood in her right ear, so we head to the Children's Close to Home urgent care. Madison was freaking out the whole way there and didn't even want to go because she was afraid they were going to do surgery on her to put the tubes back in. She in now scared to death of being put the sleep. She hates the way it makes her feel. I kept telling her that even if the tubes had come out that they didn't do that kind of stuff at the urgent care.
> Another side note - while at urgent care they have to evacuate the building because of a funny smell in one of the rooms and they call 911. Come to find out that someone had put a cigarette in the sharps container in one of the rooms.
> We get to urgent care and they are packed. After a 2 hour wait we get back to see the doctor and he says her tube in her left ear is not in the ear drum where it is supposed to be. It is on the side laying in some wax. Her tube in the right ear is fine, but that is the ear she has an infection in. So the infection is sitting under the tube. He puts her on ear drops and says she is on enough other medicine he doesn't want to put her on anything else my mouth. So if she is already on enough medicine then how the hell did she get the ear infection? So now it gets even better. She wakes up this morning and says she can't hear out of her ears. It sounds all soft she says. She wants to go to school because she can hear a little bit. So we get up and get ready for school. She says it keeps coming and going. So I call her pediatrician and let them know what is going on and they see no need to see her about the hearing lose. So I call her immune doctor to let her know about the infection (because we are supposed to watch her closely if she gets an infection so it doesn't get in her blood) and her hearing lose and they don't seem to be to concerned either. I call her ENT because I am thinking she needs to be seen if for nothing else so he can see what is going on with the tube in her left ear. The nurse at the clinic says that it isn't an emergency, but he will give the doctors nurse the message. Oh and he also said not to expect an appointment anytime within the next several weeks. So I wait for the doctors nurse to call me back. In the mean time I send her doctor at NIH an e-mail to let her know what is going on and to make sure she doesn't think Madison needs to be on an oral antibiotic. She e-mails me back and says to keep an eye on her and if the pain and drainage continues let her know and she will get her on something orally. So at this point I am really feeling like nobody gives a crap about what is going on with her even though it is all of them who keep telling me that they want to know when she gets an infection. I am just wanting to take Madison and run away somewhere and forget all about the doctors, medicine and treatments. All of this is starting to effect her also. She crys because she doesn't understand why she keeps getting sick if she takes all this medicine and gets an infusion once a month. She wants to know why her bones keep breaking if she is getting the infusion to help her bones. How am I supposed to help her understand if I don't know the answers myself and nobody will explain it to me? So I am done with it all. I just want to refuse that any of it is even happening, but I can't because if I do who will take care of her? If we stop it all then what will happen? How do I continue to put her through all of this with no explanation as to why it keeps happening if she is doing all that the doctors are telling her to do?
> 
> I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME
> 
> So finally I get a call back from the nurse for Madison's ENT doctor and he wants to see her Monday morning. Good news right? Well we will see. When I tell Madison she is not going to be happy because all she is going to think is that he is going to want to put the tube back in and fix the one in the right ear. Oh by the way the one in the right ear IS in the drum where it is supposed to be however it is falling out as well. So what am I supposed to do? Do I tell her? I have to because she will figure it out when we get there anyway. Do I tell her she isn't going to have to have tubes put back in? I can't lie to her and I don't know what he is going to want to do. So I will continue to watch her until we go and will tell her Sunday evening about the appointment Monday morning. Give her some peace for a few days or at least not add to her frustration right now.
> I don't know what I will ever do if she comes to me and wants to stop it all. She has already wanted to stop taking her meds because she says they don't work anyway. I feel the same way, but don't tell her that. I tell her that if she stops her meds then she could get worse and be in the hospital more. It is working for now, but I know her and it will not work forever.
> So we continue to go through the motion of the day and hope and pray that nothing new comes about. At least until we figure this one out. Not sure how much more I can take and even scarier not sure how much more she can take. Why does a 7 year old have to go through all this ****? Just give it all to me.


*Praying for Madison and for all of you. Lisa broke two different bones in her arm last New Year's Day, was hospitalized for two days and she still has an 8 inch scar. We had to bathe her on the counter as well (Bandit was such a comfort during that time, he would lie on her while we washed her and her hair), because the cast went from her fingers to her shoulder. She had strep throat twice, tonsillitis, and double ear infections twice and also Mono while she had the cast on. They finally took the cast off after 10 weeks; however, she wore the arm brace until mid June...It wasn't fun and I don't envy you. When so much is going on it can be so tiring and overwhelming. I hope you feel the strength of so many lifting you up and praying! 
*


----------



## blessedmom4

billwendy said:


> Judy - you have some AWESOME Ideas girl!!!!!!!



*Thank you!   So do you!!! *


----------



## billwendy

Hey Tammy - can you get a cast cover for Madison's arm????? they are pretty airtight!! might make bathing easier!


----------



## blessedmom4

billwendy said:


> Hey Tammy - can you get a cast cover for Madison's arm????? they are pretty airtight!! might make bathing easier!



*Wendy, where could she find one? We finally used bread bags, because we couldn't seem to find one and then when we finally did find a place to order from, we had gotten used to our makeshift ones...this was once Lisa was stable enough to sit in the water...*


----------



## billwendy

blessedmom4 said:


> *Wendy, where could she find one? We finally used bread bags, because we couldn't seem to find one and then when we finally did find a place to order from, we had gotten used to our makeshift ones...this was once Lisa was stable enough to sit in the water...*



A ton of different places have them, all you have to do is google waterproof cast cover. They range in price from 30-50 dollars, but are worth every penny!!!! lol A lot of places have free quick shipping too!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

billwendy said:


> A ton of different places have them, all you have to do is google waterproof cast cover. They range in price from 30-50 dollars, but are worth every penny!!!! lol A lot of places have free quick shipping too!!!!


*
We were too cheap when we finally found it  (it was around $50~DH said the bread bag was fine. I had been trying places like Walgreen's without success). 

(And I just read about the butt cheek ). *


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Hi everybody!!

I just started Trace's PTR here:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40244930#post40244930

Really looking forward to getting to know everyone. 

Trace was diagnosed with Cystic Mucoepidermoid Carcinoma of the Right Parotid Gland on August 5, 2010 at the age of 11. We went to MD Anderson in Houston, TX for treatment as this is a cancer most often found in middle aged women.   He has had 2 surgeries to remove the tumor, gland and 19 lymph nodes down his neck and is now considered cancer free. Since the tumor was cut into with the 1st surgery, he has scans and lab work every 3 months to check for reoccurrence from any little cell that decided to "swim" away and attached nearby. So far, so good. First post-op scan was Feb 23rd and was all clear.   He gets major "scanxiety" with nightmares, tummy upset and agitation. 

Trace was granted a wish with MAW in January and we are tentatively scheduled for mid June...waiting for confirmation. His official wish was to stay at Animal Kingdom lodge so he could watch the animals from his room, but MAW said that it was a separate wish and would be a shorter stay and that if he would consider staying at GKTW, they would try to arrange for him to do the Behind the Scenes/Safari Tour which is only open to 16 and older. So really hoping they can pull that off...he would LOVE it. He really enjoys zoos and animals and would visit the Houston Zoo every time we went for checkups if we agreed. 

He REALLY wanted his older sister, who is 22 to be able to go with us, but that was a no-go with MAW. It's not his fault I decided to have my kids 5 yrs apart!! So, we are making arrangements for her to fly over when she can to meet up with us and we will stay a few days more with her and then come home together. 

On a side note.... I saw a plea on facebook for volunteers for the Louisiana chapter of MAW, so hubby and I signed up to be wish granters. We went for training and are no officially wish granters for our area of the state. So excited to help make dreams come true...but also so saddened that there are so many children that are eligible.    Outta be a law against cancer!!!


----------



## billwendy

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> We were too cheap when we finally found it  (it was around $50~DH said the bread bag was fine. I had been trying places like Walgreen's without success).
> 
> (And I just read about the butt cheek ). *





Sometimes more of a local drug store will carry them (not a chain store). Also, you can try calling the hospital where you got the cast. I know our hospital (duPont Hospital for  Children) carries them from time to time. I think everyone who gets a cast should get one!! I mean COME ON!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

billwendy said:


> Sometimes more of a local drug store will carry them (not a chain store). Also, you can try calling the hospital where you got the cast. I know our hospital (duPont Hospital for  Children) carries them from time to time. I think everyone who gets a cast should get one!! I mean COME ON!!!!!!!



*I agree...but sometimes DH is stubborn and the bread bags did work!  The hospital nor the MD office carried them ...I think if they had, and he could have seen one, I would have stood a better chance.  The good news was I made him help me!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Tonyababyrn said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I just started Trace's PTR here:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40244930#post40244930
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Trace was diagnosed with Cystic Mucoepidermoid Carcinoma of the Right Parotid Gland on August 5, 2010 at the age of 11. We went to MD Anderson in Houston, TX for treatment as this is a cancer most often found in middle aged women.   He has had 2 surgeries to remove the tumor, gland and 19 lymph nodes down his neck and is now considered cancer free. Since the tumor was cut into with the 1st surgery, he has scans and lab work every 3 months to check for reoccurrence from any little cell that decided to "swim" away and attached nearby. So far, so good. First post-op scan was Feb 23rd and was all clear.   He gets major "scanxiety" with nightmares, tummy upset and agitation.
> 
> Trace was granted a wish with MAW in January and we are tentatively scheduled for mid June...waiting for confirmation. His official wish was to stay at Animal Kingdom lodge so he could watch the animals from his room, but MAW said that it was a separate wish and would be a shorter stay and that if he would consider staying at GKTW, they would try to arrange for him to do the Behind the Scenes/Safari Tour which is only open to 16 and older. So really hoping they can pull that off...he would LOVE it. He really enjoys zoos and animals and would visit the Houston Zoo every time we went for checkups if we agreed.
> 
> *He REALLY wanted his older sister, who is 22 to be able to go with us, but that was a no-go with MAW.* It's not his fault I decided to have my kids 5 yrs apart!! So, we are making arrangements for her to fly over when she can to meet up with us and we will stay a few days more with her and then come home together.
> 
> On a side note.... I saw a plea on facebook for volunteers for the Louisiana chapter of MAW, so hubby and I signed up to be wish granters. We went for training and are no officially wish granters for our area of the state. So excited to help make dreams come true...but also so saddened that there are so many children that are eligible.    Outta be a law against cancer!!!



*Welcome!!! ( actually already found your PTR) 

MAW will not pay for your 22 year old??? Now I am worried, they have never told us our 20 year old can't go!!  Does anyone else know about this??? We can't afford to pay for Christian to join us (remember my DH is the one who didn't want to pay for the cast cover) and one reason we have put off our trip is because he is part of the family and has been through all of the horrible stuff with her the past eight years! Now I am bummed out...Did anyone else have a problem, our wish granters have never said anything...

Sorry for highjacking your post, and again WELCOME!!!! *


----------



## Tonyababyrn

blessedmom4 said:


> *Welcome!!! ( actually already found your PTR)
> 
> MAW will not pay for your 22 year old??? Now I am worried, they have never told us our 20 year old can't go!!  Does anyone else know about this??? We can't afford to pay for Christian to join us and one reason we have put off our trip is because he is part of the family and has been through all of the horrible stuff with her the past eight years! Now I am bummed out...Did anyone else have a problem, our wish granters have never said anything...
> 
> Sorry for highjacking your post, and again WELCOME!!!! *



We were told up to age 18 for siblings, unless it's an only child. I know every chapter is different. I'd check with your wish granters. Really hope he is able to travel with you.


----------



## blessedmom4

Tonyababyrn said:


> We were told up to age 18 for siblings, unless it's an only child. I know every chapter is different. I'd check with your wish granters. Really hope he is able to travel with you.



*I will check! Is your 22 year old still in college? That might make a difference for our chapter as well??? Now I feel the need to know if anyone else has had a child over 18 and NOT the only sibling who was able to go...ANY thoughts are appreciated, it takes our Wish Granters a few days to answer sometimes...*


----------



## Tonyababyrn

blessedmom4 said:


> *I will check! Is your 22 year old still in college? That might make a difference for our chapter as well??? Now I feel the need to know if anyone else has had a child over 18 and NOT the only sibling who was able to go...ANY thoughts are appreciated, it takes our Wish Granters a few days to answer sometimes...*



Yes, she is. She is in grad-school.


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> I just received a call from our one of our Wish Volunteers and he told me that our Travel Packet should be mailed out to us this week.  He said it would contain all of our travel information and details.  I am assuming that it will also contain an expense check, though he did not mention that... there is no way we'd be sent off without one, right?  It was something I did not want to ask him because it felt rude  but we really don't have the money to eat in the parks etc without one.
> 
> He also said that rather than a Send Off Party, they prefer to do a Welcome Back type of party so they can hear lots of great stories and see pictures.  He told me to pick a fun place like Chuck E Cheese's and invite Elliot's grandparents, little buddies, etc to attend, but to keep it modest   that sounds fun, and something to look forward to after the trip.


Typically, the expense check is give at a Send Off Party, so I am not sure when they would get yours too you, but probably only a few days in advance.


----------



## Bill_Lin

kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.


It is perfectly normal, and to be expected that "feelings" of depression follow a wish trip.  This is caused, not only by leaving the magical place to return to the daily challenges of life in the ordinary realm, but also by the very real phenomenon of adrenaline deficit.  You use up a lot of adrenaline due to the intensity of each day of the trip.  Adrenaline is consumed, not only during negative crises, but in any intense experience, even magical ones.  It takes the body a matter of weeks to build a reserve back up and balance out its chemistry.  Be patient with yourself about this.

A helpful hint:  Keeping the magic alive can really help through this temporary down phase.  Try watching the trip or planning videos, look through the trip picks, or visit websites about the places you went.  One thing that helped me a lot was visiting this thread daily for a while.

BIll


----------



## blessedmom4

Tonyababyrn said:


> Yes, she is. She is in grad-school.


*
UGHHHHH...I am going to ask; however, SURELY if this was an issue they would have already told us...*


----------



## Loodlow

Tonyababyrn said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I just started Trace's PTR here:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40244930#post40244930
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Trace was diagnosed with Cystic Mucoepidermoid Carcinoma of the Right Parotid Gland on August 5, 2010 at the age of 11. We went to MD Anderson in Houston, TX for treatment as this is a cancer most often found in middle aged women.   He has had 2 surgeries to remove the tumor, gland and 19 lymph nodes down his neck and is now considered cancer free. Since the tumor was cut into with the 1st surgery, he has scans and lab work every 3 months to check for reoccurrence from any little cell that decided to "swim" away and attached nearby. So far, so good. First post-op scan was Feb 23rd and was all clear.   He gets major "scanxiety" with nightmares, tummy upset and agitation.
> 
> Trace was granted a wish with MAW in January and we are tentatively scheduled for mid June...waiting for confirmation. His official wish was to stay at Animal Kingdom lodge so he could watch the animals from his room, but MAW said that it was a separate wish and would be a shorter stay and that if he would consider staying at GKTW, they would try to arrange for him to do the Behind the Scenes/Safari Tour which is only open to 16 and older. So really hoping they can pull that off...he would LOVE it. He really enjoys zoos and animals and would visit the Houston Zoo every time we went for checkups if we agreed.
> 
> He REALLY wanted his older sister, who is 22 to be able to go with us, but that was a no-go with MAW. It's not his fault I decided to have my kids 5 yrs apart!! So, we are making arrangements for her to fly over when she can to meet up with us and we will stay a few days more with her and then come home together.
> 
> On a side note.... I saw a plea on facebook for volunteers for the Louisiana chapter of MAW, so hubby and I signed up to be wish granters. We went for training and are no officially wish granters for our area of the state. So excited to help make dreams come true...but also so saddened that there are so many children that are eligible.    Outta be a law against cancer!!!



Welcome! I am from Louisiana too, which part are you from? I talked to Maria about organizing volunteer training up here in the north part, but have not gotten it done yet. My fault-not hers. I am going on a wish trip this month, I am the nurse!


----------



## blessedmom4

Loodlow said:


> Welcome! I am from Louisiana too, which part are you from? I talked to Maria about organizing volunteer training up here in the north part, but have not gotten it done yet. My fault-not hers. I am going on a wish trip this month, I am the nurse!



*I WONDERED if you had a MAW trip planned...How WONDERFUL they get to have you as their nurse for the trip...Have an AMAZING TIME!!!! *


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Loodlow said:


> Welcome! I am from Louisiana too, which part are you from? I talked to Maria about organizing volunteer training up here in the north part, but have not gotten it done yet. My fault-not hers. I am going on a wish trip this month, I am the nurse!



We are just south of Alexandria. We went to Shreveport for the training in January.  Were you there??


----------



## syammt

jj0plin said:


> Wow, I am so sorry  I cannot even imagine what she (and you) have to go through.  I cannot believe that her ear infection and hearing loss does not seem urgent to any of those doctors!  I hope you can get her in to someone soon and that something is done to help.



She is still having some hearing lose in her right ear and when she can hear she says she hears her shunt moving in her ear. If it keeps up we will be at the hospital all day tomorrow for some other appointments and I guess we will be making a trip down to the ER so they can call the ENT on call to see her.



mom2pixies said:


> So tough for a kid to understand--and so difficult for a parent to try to explain. All you want to do is make your kid feel better!
> 
> Thinking of Madison and your family and hoping these issues get resolved quickly and that she feels better soon!



Thank you so much.



maroo said:


> Oh no!  That sounds so frustrating!  And painful for all of you guys.
> 
> I will keep praying for you guys.
> 
> I have no idea what to tell you re: what to tell her...??  Our rule of thumb is to not give out more information than they specifically ask - so we don't tell the kids anything at all.  But we don't lie if they ask, either.
> 
> I am sure she would be sicker if she was not on any antibiotics?  Right?  And surely that medicine for her bones works at least some?
> 
> So sorry you are going through all of that.  Keep fighting for her!  Unfortunately you can't count on the doctors to be as passionate as you are...they just can't with so many patients to see...none of them spend hours thinking about your child, I guess...so it is really up to "us" - parents, caregivers, friends - to fight for them.
> 
> Bless your heart!  Here is a big skittles hug!



Thank you so much for the prayers. I will always fight for her no matter what. I have told her all that stuff about if she wasn't on the all the meds she would be sicker, but she doesn't care. She just wants to not be sick and not have any broken bones.



Loodlow said:


> Hope Madison is feeling better! Quick question---does anyone know if they have irons and ironing boards at the villas at GKTW?
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you. 



Mom2Miracles said:


> syammt - I am so sorry for everything Madison is going through, you as well. I know from experience, how hard all of this is. You feel like with every step forward you take, there are many you take backwards. Its like you can never just get ahead. Try and stay strong (though I know it can be so hard), Madison is watching you for everything, you need to be strong for her.



You are so right. I feel like I have taken so many steps backwards that I have past myself. Staying strong for while she is around, but when she isn't now that is a different story. Thanks for the comment.



billwendy said:


> Tammy- Im hoping my Madison is okay!!! She is such a trooper though and I cant even imagine how hard it is on you girls!!! Big HUGS!!!!!


She is a trooper and it is getting hard for her now. I will for sure let her know Wendy sent her hugs. She will love it. Thanks.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Praying for Madison and for all of you. Lisa broke two different bones in her arm last New Year's Day, was hospitalized for two days and she still has an 8 inch scar. We had to bathe her on the counter as well (Bandit was such a comfort during that time, he would lie on her while we washed her and her hair), because the cast went from her fingers to her shoulder. She had strep throat twice, tonsillitis, and double ear infections twice and also Mono while she had the cast on. They finally took the cast off after 10 weeks; however, she wore the arm brace until mid June...It wasn't fun and I don't envy you. When so much is going on it can be so tiring and overwhelming. I hope you feel the strength of so many lifting you up and praying!
> *



Thanks for the prayers. They really do mean a lot. It is so nice to have a place to share what is going on with her where people actually care. 



billwendy said:


> Hey Tammy - can you get a cast cover for Madison's arm????? they are pretty airtight!! might make bathing easier!



Going to look for one of those.


----------



## blessedmom4

syammt said:


> She is still having some hearing lose in her right ear and when she can hear she says she hears her shunt moving in her ear. If it keeps up we will be at the hospital all day tomorrow for some other appointments and I guess we will be making a trip down to the ER so they can call the ENT on call to see her.
> *God Bless her heart! And Yours!!!!*
> 
> Thank you so much for the prayers. I will always fight for her no matter what. I have told her all that stuff about if she wasn't on the all the meds she would be sicker, but she doesn't care. She just wants to not be sick and not have any broken bones.
> *I don't blame her!!!! *
> 
> You are so right. I feel like I have taken so many steps backwards that I have past myself. Staying strong for while she is around, but when she isn't now that is a different story. Thanks for the comment.
> *God Bless you!!! *
> 
> Thanks for the prayers. They really do mean a lot. It is so nice to have a place to share what is going on with her where people actually care.
> 
> *I truly DO care!!! *
> 
> Going to look for one of those.


*It IS a great idea! *


----------



## LVMom23

blessedmom4 said:


> *Wendy, where could she find one? *


This is a great idea!   We had a friend whose son had a really cool camo one last year.  I am pretty sure she got it online too, and I don't think it was near $50.  If you want me to send her a message and ask where, just let me know!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

syammt said:


> So this is what has been going on since I last did an update. Madison has continued to run low grade fevers and now has an ear infection. Doesn't sound to bad, right? Well, she has tubes in both ears so why is she getting ear infections? Isn't that the whole purpose of having tubes? That was my understanding. So we didn't know until last night that she has an ear infection. She starting crying because her ear was hurting and grandma and I just thought it was because we had washed her hair and water got in her ear. Side note - we are having to wash her hair with her laying on the kitchen counter so her cast doesn't get wet. Well, after getting done she was still crying because it was still hurting. She has a very high tolerance for pain, so I knew something was wrong. I took her temp (100.9) and gave her some Motrin for the pain. She was in grandmas room and she sent her out to me because it looked like to her that Madison had blood in her ear. I looked and yep there was blood in her right ear, so we head to the Children's Close to Home urgent care. Madison was freaking out the whole way there and didn't even want to go because she was afraid they were going to do surgery on her to put the tubes back in. She in now scared to death of being put the sleep. She hates the way it makes her feel. I kept telling her that even if the tubes had come out that they didn't do that kind of stuff at the urgent care.
> Another side note - while at urgent care they have to evacuate the building because of a funny smell in one of the rooms and they call 911. Come to find out that someone had put a cigarette in the sharps container in one of the rooms.
> We get to urgent care and they are packed. After a 2 hour wait we get back to see the doctor and he says her tube in her left ear is not in the ear drum where it is supposed to be. It is on the side laying in some wax. Her tube in the right ear is fine, but that is the ear she has an infection in. So the infection is sitting under the tube. He puts her on ear drops and says she is on enough other medicine he doesn't want to put her on anything else my mouth. So if she is already on enough medicine then how the hell did she get the ear infection? So now it gets even better. She wakes up this morning and says she can't hear out of her ears. It sounds all soft she says. She wants to go to school because she can hear a little bit. So we get up and get ready for school. She says it keeps coming and going. So I call her pediatrician and let them know what is going on and they see no need to see her about the hearing lose. So I call her immune doctor to let her know about the infection (because we are supposed to watch her closely if she gets an infection so it doesn't get in her blood) and her hearing lose and they don't seem to be to concerned either. I call her ENT because I am thinking she needs to be seen if for nothing else so he can see what is going on with the tube in her left ear. The nurse at the clinic says that it isn't an emergency, but he will give the doctors nurse the message. Oh and he also said not to expect an appointment anytime within the next several weeks. So I wait for the doctors nurse to call me back. In the mean time I send her doctor at NIH an e-mail to let her know what is going on and to make sure she doesn't think Madison needs to be on an oral antibiotic. She e-mails me back and says to keep an eye on her and if the pain and drainage continues let her know and she will get her on something orally. So at this point I am really feeling like nobody gives a crap about what is going on with her even though it is all of them who keep telling me that they want to know when she gets an infection. I am just wanting to take Madison and run away somewhere and forget all about the doctors, medicine and treatments. All of this is starting to effect her also. She crys because she doesn't understand why she keeps getting sick if she takes all this medicine and gets an infusion once a month. She wants to know why her bones keep breaking if she is getting the infusion to help her bones. How am I supposed to help her understand if I don't know the answers myself and nobody will explain it to me? So I am done with it all. I just want to refuse that any of it is even happening, but I can't because if I do who will take care of her? If we stop it all then what will happen? How do I continue to put her through all of this with no explanation as to why it keeps happening if she is doing all that the doctors are telling her to do?
> 
> I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME   I HATE JOB'S SYNDROME
> 
> So finally I get a call back from the nurse for Madison's ENT doctor and he wants to see her Monday morning. Good news right? Well we will see. When I tell Madison she is not going to be happy because all she is going to think is that he is going to want to put the tube back in and fix the one in the right ear. Oh by the way the one in the right ear IS in the drum where it is supposed to be however it is falling out as well. So what am I supposed to do? Do I tell her? I have to because she will figure it out when we get there anyway. Do I tell her she isn't going to have to have tubes put back in? I can't lie to her and I don't know what he is going to want to do. So I will continue to watch her until we go and will tell her Sunday evening about the appointment Monday morning. Give her some peace for a few days or at least not add to her frustration right now.
> I don't know what I will ever do if she comes to me and wants to stop it all. She has already wanted to stop taking her meds because she says they don't work anyway. I feel the same way, but don't tell her that. I tell her that if she stops her meds then she could get worse and be in the hospital more. It is working for now, but I know her and it will not work forever.
> So we continue to go through the motion of the day and hope and pray that nothing new comes about. At least until we figure this one out. Not sure how much more I can take and even scarier not sure how much more she can take. Why does a 7 year old have to go through all this ****? Just give it all to me.



Sounds like a perforated ear drum. Kylee has 2 set of tubes and she can still get perforated ear drum infections(6 of them). Her hearing will come back once the infection clears up. Sometimes it can take a month or more. ((HUGS))


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We are carry on all our medical supplies. It's going to take a whole suitcase. My questions is...Kylee gets prune juice mixed with her formula. I just bought those 4 oz gerber ones. Can I put those with our medical supplies since it's for medical reason? I also need to bring some enemas..just in case. Can I bring those too?


----------



## syammt

Mom2mitokids said:


> Sounds like a perforated ear drum. Kylee has 2 set of tubes and she can still get perforated ear drum infections(6 of them). Her hearing will come back once the infection clears up. Sometimes it can take a month or more. ((HUGS))



Thanks for the info, but I have to say that if her hearing doesn't come back soon (like tomorrow) she is going to hurt someone. She walked around all night with her head tilted to one side and kept saying her hear was stupid.


----------



## twinmum

kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.



Oh yes, I feel your pain...and our trip was >2 years ago!  Our son's Wish Trip happened during a major renovation to make our house accessible for him.  We were actually moved out and into a rental while we were away!  The "excitement" of unpacking and settling in, plus all the reno decisions etc distracted me to some extent, but "feeling low" is natural.  

While it was too crazy for us at the time and I did not complete our TR (still regret that!), I found that coming onto this thread and helping other families with their planning helped me keep the memories alive.


----------



## blessedmom4

twinmum said:


> Oh yes, I feel your pain...and our trip was >2 years ago!  Our son's Wish Trip happened during a major renovation to make our house accessible for him.  We were actually moved out and into a rental while we were away!  The "excitement" of unpacking and settling in, plus all the reno decisions etc distracted me to some extent, but "feeling low" is natural.
> 
> While it was too crazy for us at the time and I did not complete our TR (still regret that!), I found that coming onto this thread and helping other families with their planning helped me keep the memories alive.



*I ***THINK*** you could re-open the TR if you wanted to...others have... I would LOVE to read the rest of it!!! *


----------



## brookerene

I agree!  Restart it!


----------



## maroo

Tonyababyrn said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I just started Trace's PTR here:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40244930#post40244930
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Trace was diagnosed with Cystic Mucoepidermoid Carcinoma of the Right Parotid Gland on August 5, 2010 at the age of 11. We went to MD Anderson in Houston, TX for treatment as this is a cancer most often found in middle aged women.   He has had 2 surgeries to remove the tumor, gland and 19 lymph nodes down his neck and is now considered cancer free. Since the tumor was cut into with the 1st surgery, he has scans and lab work every 3 months to check for reoccurrence from any little cell that decided to "swim" away and attached nearby. So far, so good. First post-op scan was Feb 23rd and was all clear.   He gets major "scanxiety" with nightmares, tummy upset and agitation.
> 
> Trace was granted a wish with MAW in January and we are tentatively scheduled for mid June...waiting for confirmation. His official wish was to stay at Animal Kingdom lodge so he could watch the animals from his room, but MAW said that it was a separate wish and would be a shorter stay and that if he would consider staying at GKTW, they would try to arrange for him to do the Behind the Scenes/Safari Tour which is only open to 16 and older. So really hoping they can pull that off...he would LOVE it. He really enjoys zoos and animals and would visit the Houston Zoo every time we went for checkups if we agreed.
> 
> He REALLY wanted his older sister, who is 22 to be able to go with us, but that was a no-go with MAW. It's not his fault I decided to have my kids 5 yrs apart!! So, we are making arrangements for her to fly over when she can to meet up with us and we will stay a few days more with her and then come home together.
> 
> On a side note.... I saw a plea on facebook for volunteers for the Louisiana chapter of MAW, so hubby and I signed up to be wish granters. We went for training and are no officially wish granters for our area of the state. So excited to help make dreams come true...but also so saddened that there are so many children that are eligible.    Outta be a law against cancer!!!



 to the wish trippers thread!! 

I will link your pre-trip on our first page for ya! 



billwendy said:


> Sometimes more of a local drug store will carry them (not a chain store). Also, you can try calling the hospital where you got the cast. I know our hospital (duPont Hospital for  Children) carries them from time to time. I think everyone who gets a cast should get one!! I mean COME ON!!!!!!!



seriously!  You would think!



kailatilear said:


> Did anyone ever hit a depression after your child's wish trip?  I feel like I have been on such a high for so long, that now I am in a severe low.  I keep looking at pictures and waiting for our cd from gktw (since I have misplaced the one they gave me) and they are mailing me a new one  I am hoping that once I start my tr after I get all my cd's coming that that itself will help the low I am in.



There are a lot of people here on the DIS (typical families) that call this Post Disney Depression - you may even see it referred to as PDD - it is so common that it has a name.    

And I have named Post Wish Trip Disney Depression (PWTDD), too.  Which I think is worse than PDD - since the wish trip is just that much more of a "high"...

It is TOTALLY normal to feel this way.  I think Bill Lin explained it very well in his response, too.  

The only thing I can suggest for those families that are just returning or going on trips soon is to plan something for when you get back - something to look forward to. 

This can be as simple (and hopefully cheap) as planning a "party" and inviting friends and family to your home (or your favorite restaurant dutch treat) and show them the pictures and tell them the story of your trip.  I have heard of one MAW chapter doing this instead of a send off party and I think that is such a great idea!

(For any *National MAW reps* reading this, I hear you guys lurk occasionally - This is such a good idea for two reasons - it helps the families have something fun to come home to - but it also raises awareness of what MAW does for these families, which is a great fundraising tool/awareness tool for MAW - a great idea indeed!!)

I am so sorry for you feeling this way, though!  

I am sure coming back on this thread is a little hard, too...because most of the families are planning and in that excited stage - which makes it hard, too.  I am glad you posted here!  Please keep posting here and keep us updated on how you are doing.  



Loodlow said:


> Welcome! I am from Louisiana too, which part are you from? I talked to Maria about organizing volunteer training up here in the north part, but have not gotten it done yet. My fault-not hers. I am going on a wish trip this month, I am the nurse!



That is so cool!  I was the nurse on Lauren's trip in 2008!  It was fun!   (Hard work, too - but very worth it!!)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

syammt said:


> Thanks for the info, but I have to say that if her hearing doesn't come back soon (like tomorrow) she is going to hurt someone. She walked around all night with her head tilted to one side and kept saying her hear was stupid.



I do know the feeling she is going through. I had 4 perforated ear drums and the sound isn't pleasent, but it does take time for the ear drum to heal.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> seriously!  You would think!
> *It would be nice if you broke a bone if they would provide it with the cost of the cast. Sadly, for us after paying for the 2 night hospital stay, ER, OR, doctors, follow-ups, brace, etc...there wasn't an extra $30 to $50 to spare for a "luxury" item...Bread bags were the best I could do *
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people here on the DIS (typical families) that call this Post Disney Depression - you may even see it referred to as PDD - it is so common that it has a name.
> 
> And I have named Post Wish Trip Disney Depression (PWTDD), too.  Which I think is worse than PDD - since the wish trip is just that much more of a "high"...
> 
> It is TOTALLY normal to feel this way.  I think Bill Lin explained it very well in his response, too.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest for those families that are just returning or going on trips soon is to plan something for when you get back - something to look forward to.
> 
> This can be as simple (and hopefully cheap) as planning a "party" and inviting friends and family to your home (or your favorite restaurant dutch treat) and show them the pictures and tell them the story of your trip.  I have heard of one MAW chapter doing this instead of a send off party and I think that is such a great idea!
> 
> (For any *National MAW reps* reading this, I hear you guys lurk occasionally - This is such a good idea for two reasons - it helps the families have something fun to come home to - but it also raises awareness of what MAW does for these families, which is a great fundraising tool/awareness tool for MAW - a great idea indeed!!)
> 
> I am so sorry for you feeling this way, though!
> 
> I am sure coming back on this thread is a little hard, too...because most of the families are planning and in that excited stage - which makes it hard, too.  I am glad you posted here!  Please keep posting here and keep us updated on how you are doing.
> )


 *I think that is one of my biggest "fears" the after it is over let down... Especially after planning for this so long!*

*Maroo, you are leaving VERY soon!!! Do you have any thoughts on siblings being able to go on Wish Trips after age 18? Any experience from other Wish Trippers? Have I asked you that before? If so, forgive me!! I am a foggy head from a cold....

And Loodlow...I think you told me once before you were going as the nurse on a trip...or maybe I really am brain dead today...it is possible...

Now I am off to ballet and YES I can drive.... I just can't rememebr things today...
*


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *I think that is one of my biggest "fears" the after it is over let down... Especially after planning for this so long!*
> 
> *Maroo, you are leaving VERY soon!!! Do you have any thoughts on siblings being able to go on Wish Trips after age 18? Any experience from other Wish Trippers? Have I asked you that before? If so, forgive me!! I am a foggy head from a cold....
> 
> And Loodlow...I think you told me once before you were going as the nurse on a trip...or maybe I really am brain dead today...it is possible...
> 
> Now I am off to ballet and YES I can drive.... I just can't rememebr things today...
> *



Aw...regarding the "let down"...

There are two real cautions I would give as far as "let down" goes...

When we write trip reports (mine included), we tend to sort of leave out the "down" times - we might write about something funny and bad, but generally we leave out the big fight we had with our family or the one day full of rain or the line was just super long...So you guys read all of our trip reports which are full of sunshine and happiness and as you plan you read over and over all the happy moments of all the trips...

And for me, eventually those major happy moments all blend together into this expectation that this trip is going to be over the top, totally awesome.  When I think about the trip, I imagine blue skies, lots of pixie dust (afterall, look at the possible pixie dust out there!)...

And then the trip comes (and this has happened with every single trip I have been on in the past two years)...after all the excitement of getting there...it rains, or we get in a fight over something silly (which we laugh about later), or we run into a rare CM that is having a bad day and says something not so magical to us, or our plans fall through for an ADR we were hoping for...something is going to happen on every trip that is a down moment.  And our expectations are so high...

Then consider that it is a WISH trip - and your expectations go over the moon!  And it is just harder to meet high expectations...

The planning part is SOOOO much fun!  And the anticipation is so fun!  And the trip IS going to be fun!  Even if it rains - or whatever...It won't be perfect, but it will be fun!

The second thing I would say is to try to plan something for after you get back...a mini trip to somewhere nice, a camping trip, a special night out for the family, a Disney movie night - anything to look forward to!  Because it is a let down to come back from any Disney trip - even more for a wish trip - and even more if you are coming back to the "real" world, which for lots of us contains enough worries...

Anyway...I don't really know why I am saying all of that...just to say, I guess, to sort of try to talk myself into having reasonable expectations for my trip.  Which I already imagine is going to be worry free and certainly sunny the WHOLE time.  


As far as the above 18 issue...

My guess is that it is a liability issue...Parent's can sign off for their own children to go on a trip with them...so they can do a release for their kids absolving MAW of any responsibility on the trip - but I guess they can't sign for their children that are 18? above 18?  I don't know the law... But my guess is that it provides some extra liability to have a 3rd adult (even if it is a sibling) join the trip...

I am sure every chapter is different.  And it may have something to do with who is living in the home vs. not? 

Of course, I think it would be great for all siblings to go on all the trips for sure!  But I can see where MAW might have some liability issues with it??  

But...I am no lawyer...not even close...so take that all with a grain of salt.


----------



## maroo

I sure am chatty today.  


Here are TWO new TR's for us to join in on and post!! 

Pre-Trip Reports, technically. 


Tonyababyrn (Trace) Wish Trip!  Dates TBA!  MAW/????

chelleydi77 (Madison) Wish Trip!  Dates TBA!  (July/Aug?)  MAW/CRUISE - Disney Dream!

Let's give them both a warm Wish Trippers


----------



## MitoDadMO

Just got a call from Kade's wish grantor.  They are coming out tonight to bring our packet!  FINALLY!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hello folks! 

Just a general question for any wishtrippers who may have already been to the character dining option (Breakfast with Elmo and Friends) at SeaWorld or have heard about it from another guest . I was thinking that my littlest one (who is always fascinated by those crazy puppets!) might get a kick out of meeting some of the Sesame Street characters--so has anyone been to the SeaWorld character breakfast? 

Thoughts about it? Worth the money? What characters were there? (Abby Cadabby, Cookie Monster, Grover, etc.--or just the main ones: Elmo, Bert, Ernie and Big Bird?) What was the quality of the interaction? And, do those characters regularly wander the park for meet 'n greets?

Just curious! Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## xanphylus

Hey guys! I don't know if I am allowed to post this on here or not, but I am doing a card shower for a little boy named Caden. He is 7 years old and has been sent home for hospice care as of this week.  They are giving him 2-4 weeks. They thought he was in remission from his leukemia, but it came back quickly. He loves to get mail and he would love it if some people here would send him some happy mail. He loves Sponge Bob and is a typical little boy. If anyone would like to send him a card feel free to pm me and please pray for him and his whole family. Thanks.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Just a general question for any wishtrippers who may have already been to the character dining option (Breakfast with Elmo and Friends) at SeaWorld or have heard about it from another guest . I was thinking that my littlest one (who is always fascinated by those crazy puppets!) might get a kick out of meeting some of the Sesame Street characters--so has anyone been to the SeaWorld character breakfast?
> 
> Thoughts about it? Worth the money? What characters were there? (Abby Cadabby, Cookie Monster, Grover, etc.--or just the main ones: Elmo, Bert, Ernie and Big Bird?) What was the quality of the interaction? And, do those characters regularly wander the park for meet 'n greets?
> 
> Just curious! Thanks for any and all input.



I don't much about Sea world, but we made ADR for Hollywood and Vine at Hollywood studios and it breakfast with disney jr characters.


----------



## kailatilear

maroo said:


> Aw...regarding the "let down"...
> 
> There are two real cautions I would give as far as "let down" goes...
> 
> When we write trip reports (mine included), we tend to sort of leave out the "down" times - we might write about something funny and bad, but generally we leave out the big fight we had with our family or the one day full of rain or the line was just super long...So you guys read all of our trip reports which are full of sunshine and happiness and as you plan you read over and over all the happy moments of all the trips...
> 
> And for me, eventually those major happy moments all blend together into this expectation that this trip is going to be over the top, totally awesome.  And then the trip comes (and this has happened with every single trip I have been on in the past two years)...after all the excitement of getting there...it rains, or we get in a fight over something silly (which we laugh about later), or we run into a rare CM that is having a bad day and says something not so magical to us, or our plans fall through for an ADR we were hoping for...something is going to happen on every trip that is a down moment.  And our expectations are so high...
> 
> 
> Then consider that it is a WISH trip - and your expectations go over the moon!  And it is just harder to meet high expectations...
> 
> 
> The planning part is SOOOO much fun!  And the anticipation is so fun!  And the trip IS going to be fun!  Even if it rains - or whatever...It won't be perfect, but it will be fun!
> 
> 
> The second thing I would say is to try to plan something for after you get back...a mini trip to somewhere nice, a camping trip, a special night out for the family, a Disney movie night - anything to look forward to!  Because it is a let down to come back from any Disney trip - even more for a wish trip - and even more if you are coming back to the "real" world, which for lots of us contains enough worries...
> 
> Anyway...I don't really know why I am saying all of that...just to say, I guess, to sort of try to talk myself into having reasonable expectations for my trip.  Which I already imagine is going to be worry free and certainly sunny the WHOLE time.



When I think about the trip, I imagine blue skies, lots of pixie dust (afterall, look at the possible pixie dust out there!)...

Yes, it is pretty much how we imagine it 

When we write trip reports (mine included), we tend to sort of leave out the "down" times - we might write about something funny and bad, but generally we leave out the big fight we had with our family or the one day full of rain or the line was just super long...So you guys read all of our trip reports which are full of sunshine and happiness and as you plan you read over and over all the happy moments of all the trips...

The planning part is SOOOO much fun!  And the anticipation is so fun!  And the trip IS going to be fun!  Even if it rains - or whatever...It won't be perfect, but it will be fun!

Everything you said here was so very true

The second thing I would say is to try to plan something for after you get back...a mini trip to somewhere nice, a camping trip, a special night out for the family, a Disney movie night - anything to look forward to!  Because it is a let down to come back from any Disney trip - even more for a wish trip - and even more if you are coming back to the "real" world, which for lots of us contains enough worries...

I wish we would have done that, might have to do something this weekend.


----------



## kailatilear

MitoDadMO said:


> Just got a call from Kade's wish grantor.  They are coming out tonight to bring our packet!  FINALLY!!



YEAH!!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

mommy2girlswv said:


> I don't much about Sea world, but we made ADR for Hollywood and Vine at Hollywood studios and it breakfast with disney jr characters.



I don't remember seeing anything like that at Sea World when we went 2 weeks ago.  Mabye call them and ask.


----------



## MitoDadMO

Wish grantors have been here, we have our packet, flight confirmations, and expense check.  WE ARE READY!!!  Thanks for all the help planning and pixie dust from the big give!  Words cannot explain how it has made Annette, the boys and I feel.  You ALL are wonderful!


----------



## mom2pixies

kailatilear said:


> I don't remember seeing anything like that at Sea World when we went 2 weeks ago.  Mabye call them and ask.



It's weird--you can't seem to find anything directly stating that they have these character meals on their website, but yet their website does have photos of the Sesame Street characters at their shows and dining experiences. (Maybe it has been discontinued or the website needs updating? Or maybe they are special events only offered seasonally?) Here are some links that I found referencing these meals:

http://www.seaworld.com/sitepage.aspx?PageID=541

http://orlando.about.com/od/seaworld/a/sw_december.htm

http://orlando.about.com/cs/holidays/a/sw_halloween.htm

http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Blog/2009/10/sesame-street-character-breakfasts-at.html

http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/swdin.html

http://goflorida.about.com/od/orlandodining/qt/sw_dining.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g34515-d582123-r34760119-Seafire_Inn-Orlando_Florida.html


----------



## jj0plin

We saw the Sesame Street show while we were there last year and it was cute! I know nothing about dining though.


----------



## my2girlsrock

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I don't know if I am allowed to post this on here or not, but I am doing a card shower for a little boy named Caden. He is 7 years old and has been sent home for hospice care as of this week.  They are giving him 2-4 weeks. They thought he was in remission from his leukemia, but it came back quickly. He loves to get mail and he would love it if some people here would send him some happy mail. He loves Sponge Bob and is a typical little boy. If anyone would like to send him a card feel free to pm me and please pray for him and his whole family. Thanks.



I am going to PM you.... that is just heartbreaking.....



MitoDadMO said:


> Wish grantors have been here, we have our packet, flight confirmations, and expense check.  WE ARE READY!!!  Thanks for all the help planning and pixie dust from the big give!  Words cannot explain how it has made Annette, the boys and I feel.  You ALL are wonderful!



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I don't know if I am allowed to post this on here or not, but I am doing a card shower for a little boy named Caden. He is 7 years old and has been sent home for hospice care as of this week.  They are giving him 2-4 weeks. They thought he was in remission from his leukemia, but it came back quickly. He loves to get mail and he would love it if some people here would send him some happy mail. He loves Sponge Bob and is a typical little boy. If anyone would like to send him a card feel free to pm me and please pray for him and his whole family. Thanks.



*I hope you got my PM. *


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> Aw...regarding the "let down"...
> 
> There are two real cautions I would give as far as "let down" goes...
> 
> When we write trip reports (mine included), we tend to sort of leave out the "down" times - we might write about something funny and bad, but generally we leave out the big fight we had with our family or the one day full of rain or the line was just super long...So you guys read all of our trip reports which are full of sunshine and happiness and as you plan you read over and over all the happy moments of all the trips...
> 
> And for me, eventually those major happy moments all blend together into this expectation that this trip is going to be over the top, totally awesome.  When I think about the trip, I imagine blue skies, lots of pixie dust (afterall, look at the possible pixie dust out there!)...
> 
> And then the trip comes (and this has happened with every single trip I have been on in the past two years)...after all the excitement of getting there...it rains, or we get in a fight over something silly (which we laugh about later), or we run into a rare CM that is having a bad day and says something not so magical to us, or our plans fall through for an ADR we were hoping for...something is going to happen on every trip that is a down moment.  And our expectations are so high...
> 
> Then consider that it is a WISH trip - and your expectations go over the moon!  And it is just harder to meet high expectations...
> 
> The planning part is SOOOO much fun!  And the anticipation is so fun!  And the trip IS going to be fun!  Even if it rains - or whatever...It won't be perfect, but it will be fun!
> 
> The second thing I would say is to try to plan something for after you get back...a mini trip to somewhere nice, a camping trip, a special night out for the family, a Disney movie night - anything to look forward to!  Because it is a let down to come back from any Disney trip - even more for a wish trip - and even more if you are coming back to the "real" world, which for lots of us contains enough worries...
> 
> Anyway...I don't really know why I am saying all of that...just to say, I guess, to sort of try to talk myself into having reasonable expectations for my trip.  Which I already imagine is going to be worry free and certainly sunny the WHOLE time.
> 
> 
> As far as the above 18 issue...
> 
> My guess is that it is a liability issue...Parent's can sign off for their own children to go on a trip with them...so they can do a release for their kids absolving MAW of any responsibility on the trip - but I guess they can't sign for their children that are 18? above 18?  I don't know the law... But my guess is that it provides some extra liability to have a 3rd adult (even if it is a sibling) join the trip...
> 
> I am sure every chapter is different.  And it may have something to do with who is living in the home vs. not?
> 
> Of course, I think it would be great for all siblings to go on all the trips for sure!  But I can see where MAW might have some liability issues with it??
> 
> But...I am no lawyer...not even close...so take that all with a grain of salt.



*I tell you this cold really has me  Your response reminded me about our Wish Granter telling me that Christian would have to sign the paperwork himself, because he was over 18! We spoke to them originally LAST MAY (Have I really been planning/waiting this long. ) THANK YOU for always being there for me, you have answered SO many questions for me over the past year.  

I hope your upcoming trip is spectacular and you have very few bumps in the road. Your description of Disney trips made me think of childbirth (Remember, I have the cold and I also can't seem to type without typos...) No matter the problems or pains getting to the delivery, all we seem to remember afterwards is sunshine, roses and sweet smelling baby's, the rest gets lost in "Baby Amnesia" sort of like "Disney Amnesia"...okay, I am done, I know that is lame, can't help myself tonight so I am going over to my own little thread to hibernate.  THANK YOU  again! *


----------



## maroo

MitoDadMO said:


> Just got a call from Kade's wish grantor.  They are coming out tonight to bring our packet!  FINALLY!!



Woo Hoo!!!!



mom2pixies said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Just a general question for any wishtrippers who may have already been to the character dining option (Breakfast with Elmo and Friends) at SeaWorld or have heard about it from another guest . I was thinking that my littlest one (who is always fascinated by those crazy puppets!) might get a kick out of meeting some of the Sesame Street characters--so has anyone been to the SeaWorld character breakfast?
> 
> Thoughts about it? Worth the money? What characters were there? (Abby Cadabby, Cookie Monster, Grover, etc.--or just the main ones: Elmo, Bert, Ernie and Big Bird?) What was the quality of the interaction? And, do those characters regularly wander the park for meet 'n greets?
> 
> Just curious! Thanks for any and all input.



Oh gosh!  I have no idea!!

I know someone on here knows...but not sure if she is following this thread or not.......  livndisney - you out there?  



xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I don't know if I am allowed to post this on here or not, but I am doing a card shower for a little boy named Caden. He is 7 years old and has been sent home for hospice care as of this week.  They are giving him 2-4 weeks. They thought he was in remission from his leukemia, but it came back quickly. He loves to get mail and he would love it if some people here would send him some happy mail. He loves Sponge Bob and is a typical little boy. If anyone would like to send him a card feel free to pm me and please pray for him and his whole family. Thanks.



Of course you can post that!  

Will you please PM me his address??  I will get William to send him a card.    That is just horrifying.



mom2pixies said:


> It's weird--you can't seem to find anything directly stating that they have these character meals on their website, but yet their website does have photos of the Sesame Street characters at their shows and dining experiences. (Maybe it has been discontinued or the website needs updating? Or maybe they are special events only offered seasonally?) Here are some links that I found referencing these meals:
> 
> http://www.seaworld.com/sitepage.aspx?PageID=541
> 
> http://orlando.about.com/od/seaworld/a/sw_december.htm
> 
> http://orlando.about.com/cs/holidays/a/sw_halloween.htm
> 
> http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Blog/2009/10/sesame-street-character-breakfasts-at.html
> 
> http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/swdin.html
> 
> http://goflorida.about.com/od/orlandodining/qt/sw_dining.htm
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g34515-d582123-r34760119-Seafire_Inn-Orlando_Florida.html



Hmm...those look like good links, though!



blessedmom4 said:


> *I tell you this cold really has me  Your response reminded me about our Wish Granter telling me that Christian would have to sign the paperwork himself, because he was over 18! We spoke to them originally LAST MAY (Have I really been planning/waiting this long. ) THANK YOU for always being there for me, you have answered SO many questions for me over the past year.
> 
> I hope your upcoming trip is spectacular and you have very few bumps in the road. Your description of Disney trips made me think of childbirth (Remember, I have the cold and I also can't seem to type without typos...) No matter the problems or pains getting to the delivery, all we seem to remember afterwards is sunshine, roses and sweet smelling baby's, the rest gets lost in "Baby Amnesia" sort of like "Disney Amnesia"...okay, I am done, I know that is lame, can't help myself tonight so I am going over to my own little thread to hibernate.  THANK YOU  again! *



Oh no!! Please don't worry!!!  If you wish granters have said he can go - then it should be a done deal!  The ones that don't pretty much tell the families ahead of time!  No worries.  

So glad I have helped! 

I can see how it would relate to having a baby!  Of course, I only have a dog - so there ya go with that - I can't totally relate...Unfortunately all I have had the pleasure to have is kidney stones - and they are not sunshine, roses and sweet smelling little miracles.  

Don't leave us for long!  

48 hours till we are at least on the road to Disney!


----------



## xanphylus

Thank you everyone who is asking for little Caden's address!!!!! He will be so thrilled to get some happy mail. So far, he will get at least 9 or 10 cards from the greatest dis'ers ever!  Thanks again!


----------



## Bill_Lin

Tonyababyrn said:


> We are just south of Alexandria. We went to Shreveport for the training in January.  Were you there??


I just completed training to be a Make a Wish volunteer in Washington State.


----------



## Bill_Lin

What this thread really represents is the crossroads where the Magic of Disney meets the sometimes harsh reality of the real world.  It shows that the dream of the Disneys who created those magic theme parks could do more than just create an illusion or escape from reality.  Through wish trips, Disney impacts the real life of real children, sometimes changing the outcome of their disease by bringing new energy and new hope, but always creating one Bright Shining Moment in lives marked by a great deal of pain and struggle.  That Bright  Shining Moment is life changing.  It is world changing.


----------



## PenelopeL

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I don't know if I am allowed to post this on here or not, but I am doing a card shower for a little boy named Caden. He is 7 years old and has been sent home for hospice care as of this week.  They are giving him 2-4 weeks. They thought he was in remission from his leukemia, but it came back quickly. He loves to get mail and he would love it if some people here would send him some happy mail. He loves Sponge Bob and is a typical little boy. If anyone would like to send him a card feel free to pm me and please pray for him and his whole family. Thanks.



PMing you right now. So sad to hear!


----------



## LVMom23

MitoDadMO said:


> Wish grantors have been here, we have our packet, flight confirmations, and expense check.  WE ARE READY!!!  Thanks for all the help planning and pixie dust from the big give!  Words cannot explain how it has made Annette, the boys and I feel.  You ALL are wonderful!


How so incredibly exciting!   Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!


Bill_Lin said:


> What this thread really represents is the crossroads where the Magic of Disney meets the sometimes harsh reality of the real world. It shows that the dream of the Disneys who created those magic theme parks could do more than just create an illusion or escape from reality. Through wish trips, Disney impacts the real life of real children, sometimes changing the outcome of their disease by bringing new energy and new hope, but always creating one Bright Shining Moment in lives marked by a great deal of pain and struggle. That Bright Shining Moment is life changing. It is world changing.


That is what is represents for us.  We know the reality of Hannah's situation and that our time with her is likely very limited.  

But for us, this wish represents more than just a wonderful experience for Hannah, but it represents fantastic memories with Hannah that will last a lifetime for Abby and Ethan (her sis and bro) because it breaks my heart so much for what they have to deal with at their ages with regard to her disease.


----------



## syammt

Bill_Lin said:


> What this thread really represents is the crossroads where the Magic of Disney meets the sometimes harsh reality of the real world.  It shows that the dream of the Disneys who created those magic theme parks could do more than just create an illusion or escape from reality.  Through wish trips, Disney impacts the real life of real children, sometimes changing the outcome of their disease by bringing new energy and new hope, but always creating one Bright Shining Moment in lives marked by a great deal of pain and struggle.  That Bright  Shining Moment is life changing.  It is world changing.



I totally agree with you on all of the above. It is the ONLY place that we go where we aren't thinking about Madisons illness. You cross the border from normal world to Disney property and all "stuuf" is left at the border. Her wish trip was awesome and seems so far behind us. Grandma and I are thinking we need another break from it all and are trying to figure out how we can make a trip to Disney happen again this year. 
Thanks for sharing. I couldn't have put it better.


----------



## HeatherSP

Lhea's wish trip is just a little over a month away. I would love for her to have some sort of countdown calander. BUT I am the least creative and least crafty person on the earth  . I am hoping someone has a link to something I could just print off from the internet. If you know of anything please send me the link.


----------



## jj0plin

HeatherSP said:


> Lhea's wish trip is just a little over a month away. I would love for her to have some sort of countdown calander. BUT I am the least creative and least crafty person on the earth  . I am hoping someone has a link to something I could just print off from the internet. If you know of anything please send me the link.


I made one recently, here is what it looks like....   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40124865&postcount=192
if you are interested in it, just PM me your email address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## maroo

I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!

We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.

My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.  

I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.  

At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.

Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!


If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268

If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending. 

We are hoping to have a great time!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!
> 
> We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.
> 
> My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.
> 
> I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.
> 
> At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.
> 
> Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!
> 
> 
> If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268
> 
> If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending.
> 
> We are hoping to have a great time!!



I just added you to my FB page. I too will be posting picture through out our trip. Have a wonderful time and I hope to see you and Lauren.


----------



## jj0plin

maroo said:


> I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!
> 
> We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.
> 
> My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.
> 
> I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.
> 
> At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.
> 
> Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!
> 
> 
> If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268
> 
> If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending.
> 
> We are hoping to have a great time!!


Just added you, cannot wait to read along!!


----------



## shruley

MitoDadMO said:


> Wish grantors have been here, we have our packet, flight confirmations, and expense check.  WE ARE READY!!!  Thanks for all the help planning and pixie dust from the big give!  Words cannot explain how it has made Annette, the boys and I feel.  You ALL are wonderful!



YAY!  Have fun!    Excited to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> Lhea's wish trip is just a little over a month away. I would love for her to have some sort of countdown calander. BUT I am the least creative and least crafty person on the earth  . I am hoping someone has a link to something I could just print off from the internet. If you know of anything please send me the link.



I will put one up on your PTR!  You can print it and then use it that way or put it on a square piece scrapbooking paper and hang it... (That is what I did)!


----------



## kailatilear

maroo said:


> I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!
> 
> We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.
> 
> My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.
> 
> I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.
> 
> At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.
> 
> Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!
> 
> 
> If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268
> 
> If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending.
> 
> We are hoping to have a great time!!



I just requested you on fb and I added you on twitter.  This is so awesome!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

maroo said:


> I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!
> 
> We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.
> 
> My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.
> 
> I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.
> 
> At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.
> 
> Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!
> 
> 
> If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268
> 
> If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending.
> 
> We are hoping to have a great time!!



Just sent you a FB invite.  Can't wait to see the pics!

I hope that you, Lauren, and the rest of the group have a great time at WDW!!!


----------



## LVMom23

brookerene said:


> I will put one up on your PTR!  You can print it and then use it that way or put it on a square piece scrapbooking paper and hang it... (That is what I did)!


Would you mind putting it on ours too


----------



## LVMom23

I got a call from one of the MAW volunteers today.  We got two sets of tentative dates!   They are still waiting for Hannah's docs approval, but they wanted to make sure that there was room at GKTW since we wanted to go before summer.   

Either the last week in April (first choice) or first week in May (second choice!)!


----------



## blessedmom4

LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from one of the MAW volunteers today.  We got two sets of tentative dates!   They are still waiting for Hannah's docs approval, but they wanted to make sure that there was room at GKTW since we wanted to go before summer.
> 
> Either the last week in April (first choice) or first week in May (second choice!)!



*Saying a prayer you get your first choice...THAT would be AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> Would you mind putting it on ours too



I will make one just for you all!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> Oh no!! Please don't worry!!!  If you wish granters have said he can go - then it should be a done deal!  The ones that don't pretty much tell the families ahead of time!  No worries.
> *Do you ever have those "DUH" moments? This cold has really been kicking me in the teeth and when I read one of the siblings couldn't go with one of the family's on their MAW without paying I went.... Remember, I couldn't buy the cast cover, how would I pay for Disney and plane tickets? I can't afford vacay's, too many medical bills...I was about to cry. Thank the good Lord for you  and your writing what you did, it triggered my brain to remember what was said almost a year ago now...*
> So glad I have helped!
> *You always do, THANK YOU!*
> I can see how it would relate to having a baby!  Of course, I only have a dog - so there ya go with that - I can't totally relate...Unfortunately all I have had the pleasure to have is kidney stones - and they are not sunshine, roses and sweet smelling little miracles.
> *Remember me saying you were like our mom, even though I am older than you. We all try to help each other; however, when you logon, we all seem to "run" to you for answers ...(Tim you are also my answer guy. Hope you are having a blast at Disney...I know, silly statement ). Mary, I know I ask you a bunch of questions and feel like you can do a lot of magic when needed...as for that photopass CD, I know Disney provides it...but if YOU hadn't asked, that would NEVER have happened for the Wish families!!!  Your heart is so big and caring and IF you ever had a baby, you would be an awesome Mom, you are a wonderful friend to many!  I LOVE how you keep as up to date as you can on the Wish Trip info and try ot direct everyone to the correct, current info! As for Kidney stones...OOWWWW I had one last Valentine's Day...it was very painful, I hope to never have another!*
> Don't leave us for long!
> *I am back....at least till I start feeling loopy again. *
> 48 hours till we are at least on the road to Disney!


*Yahoooo!!!!! I am not on facebook and wouldn't even begin to know how to twitter! Yes, I am old and technologically challenged! I hope you all have the most wonderful trip in the world, full of fun, sunshine and NO rain...and if you DO have rain, don't forget to dance in it! (as my new friend Lisa likes to remind us...and I have said it for years as well....)Praying for health and strength and LOW crowds!!!! I know I say it a lot but, I wish I had a Maroo in my life! Lauren and family are fortunate to have you...as I know you feel fortunate to have them...they truly are blessed to have you in their corner! I will be thinking about you!!! HAVE FUN!!!! *


----------



## syammt

HeatherSP said:


> Lhea's wish trip is just a little over a month away. I would love for her to have some sort of countdown calander. BUT I am the least creative and least crafty person on the earth  . I am hoping someone has a link to something I could just print off from the internet. If you know of anything please send me the link.



We made paper chain for one of our trips to disney a few years ago and Madison loved taking off a chain a day to count down. Oh by the way our chain had over 400 links to start.
We also made a paper chain out of Mickey head paint chips we got from Home Depot (I believe).


----------



## tinytreasures

Bill_Lin congrats on your training you will get wonderful 

Mary I can't wait to read your updates


----------



## chelleydi77

LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from one of the MAW volunteers today.  We got two sets of tentative dates!   They are still waiting for Hannah's docs approval, but they wanted to make sure that there was room at GKTW since we wanted to go before summer.
> 
> Either the last week in April (first choice) or first week in May (second choice!)!



YAY!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

HeatherSP said:


> Lhea's wish trip is just a little over a month away. I would love for her to have some sort of countdown calander. BUT I am the least creative and least crafty person on the earth  . I am hoping someone has a link to something I could just print off from the internet. If you know of anything please send me the link.



I have seen a few suggestions, but here is another one (it is always nice to have choices)

When we went I used my Cricut to cut out mickey heads, put numbers on them, and rubber cemented them to a poster board (rubber cement is easy to pull off the board, I have also seen people use putty).  That being said, not every one owns a cricut, Home Depot has paint chips with Mickey heads on them.  You can also pick which ever colors you like best.  I than had the kids pull off the mickey head for each day.  It worked out great and we kept some of the mickey heads for our scrap books.

Very exciting that you have only a little over a month to do!!!


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Yahoooo!!!!! I am not on facebook and wouldn't even begin to know how to twitter! Yes, I am old and technologically challenged! I hope you all have the most wonderful trip in the world, full of fun, sunshine and NO rain...and if you DO have rain, don't forget to dance in it! (as my new friend Lisa likes to remind us...and I have said it for years as well....)Praying for health and strength and LOW crowds!!!! I know I say it a lot but, I wish I had a Maroo in my life! Lauren and family are fortunate to have you...as I know you feel fortunate to have them...they truly are blessed to have you in their corner! I will be thinking about you!!! HAVE FUN!!!! *




You are so sweet!!!!  And those kind words hit me just at the right time tonight. 

We are supposed to be leaving tomorrow and we are so far from ready... 

I won't get into it - but I was so frustrated tonight and decided to hop on here one last time before I am out for a while - and there is your sweet note - 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> You are so sweet!!!!  And those kind words hit me just at the right time tonight.
> 
> We are supposed to be leaving tomorrow and we are so far from ready...
> 
> I won't get into it - but I was so frustrated tonight and decided to hop on here one last time before I am out for a while - and there is your sweet note -
> 
> Thank you so much!!



*I am happy I could give something back to YOU for a change!  No need to share, just know I am praying for you and lifting you up. I hope and BELIEVE things will settle down and you will be on your way to a wonderful, magic-filled week. God is so good, He often gives me the words and the timing and for that I am grateful. HUGS!!!  Safe Travels!!! And I will be thinking of you all!!! *


----------



## PenelopeL

I hope it's okay to ask this in this thread. We are getting ready to go on My son's wish trip, and it just occurred to me that he has never been to the beach, but has always asked what it was. This would be the perfect opportunity to get a little beach time in, since I'm pretty sure it will be a few years before another opportunity to go to the beach comes along. With that in mind, can anyone recommend a nearby beach (or the closest possible one) that would be a good place to take the kids while we are in Florida?


----------



## xanphylus

PenelopeL said:


> I hope it's okay to ask this in this thread. We are getting ready to go on My son's wish trip, and it just occurred to me that he has never been to the beach, but has always asked what it was. This would be the perfect opportunity to get a little beach time in, since I'm pretty sure it will be a few years before another opportunity to go to the beach comes along. With that in mind, can anyone recommend a nearby beach (or the closest possible one) that would be a good place to take the kids while we are in Florida?



You can always ask any question! There are lots of beaches you can go to near GKTW. I am just not sure of which ones.... lol. I will let the FL natives and those who have been on trips answer that one!


----------



## jj0plin

PenelopeL said:


> I hope it's okay to ask this in this thread. We are getting ready to go on My son's wish trip, and it just occurred to me that he has never been to the beach, but has always asked what it was. This would be the perfect opportunity to get a little beach time in, since I'm pretty sure it will be a few years before another opportunity to go to the beach comes along. With that in mind, can anyone recommend a nearby beach (or the closest possible one) that would be a good place to take the kids while we are in Florida?



Copied from the Village Guide:
Cocoa beach 1 hour away
Melbourne beach 1 hour
Sarasota beach 2 hours (I love this area!)
Siesta Key 2 hours


----------



## blessedmom4

*I have been to Daytona, Clearwater (in-laws used to have a condo there) and Cocoa Beach. (Also, West Palm Beach, see below).

My opinion, FWIW~

Daytona was fun but crowded with LOTS of high school and college students...definitely a party beach, but nice. You can drive onto the sand and it takes about 50 to 55 minutes from Disney. 

I LOVE Clearwater Beach, the water was calm, as was the beach itself...quiet, family oriented...the drive from Disney was always a bear, IMO, average drive was 2.5 to 3 hours due to traffic/construction. 

Cocoa Beach...Beautiful, pristine and quiet. It was about an hour drive from Disney and my biggest complaint was the tolls. I am from NC and I am not used to that. *

*I posted the above info several months ago, I hope it helps.

At that time I forgot to include I had also been to West Palm Beach when I was on the Flight Team...I have no idea how far it is from Orlando; but the area I was in was beautiful and VERY expensive! I hope this helps. *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

PenelopeL said:


> I hope it's okay to ask this in this thread. We are getting ready to go on My son's wish trip, and it just occurred to me that he has never been to the beach, but has always asked what it was. This would be the perfect opportunity to get a little beach time in, since I'm pretty sure it will be a few years before another opportunity to go to the beach comes along. With that in mind, can anyone recommend a nearby beach (or the closest possible one) that would be a good place to take the kids while we are in Florida?



We are going to the Daytona Beach..which is about a 1 hour drive. The only reason why we are going here is that I want take a tour of the Daytona Speedway. I heard Coco(I think thats the name) beach was really nice. I think it's about a 1 hour 15 min drive. These both are on the Atlantic Ocean. I heard the Gulf shore was a little bit nicer. Clear Water Was really nice, but it's about a 2 hour drive.
  We live 1 hour from the Pacific Ocean, so we need to see the Alantic.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

maroo said:


> I have decided I am going to do a LIVE Trip Report for this upcoming trip!
> 
> We leave tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and will be in the parks on Sunday through Friday.
> 
> My plan (and this is the first time I have attempted this!) is to have simultaneous updates on my Twitter account and FB account.
> 
> I have an iPhone app that will let me upload a picture and short status at one time to both.  These will show up as a short comment and a link to a picture.  Unfortunately, you will have to click on the link to the picture - even on the FB statuses.
> 
> At the end of each day, I hope to upload all of the pics from that day to my FB (album called Disney Spring Break 2011) so that you can see them all without clicking a bunch of links.
> 
> Of course, I will be taking more "real" pictures with the camera and such that I will post later on some sort of TR, too!
> 
> 
> If you want to follow my Twitter:  http://www.twitter.com/maroo268
> 
> If you want to follow my FB:  http://www.facebook.com/maroo - Please, on all friend requests, put your user name so that I know who I am friending.
> 
> We are hoping to have a great time!!



Have a safe trip and have fun!!!


----------



## jj0plin

I just posted two more awesome Big Gives, please come check them out!


----------



## brookerene

I just found out about a photography mission that provides portraiture for families with children or others who are fighting illness or have overcome them, etc.... it is www.themapleleafmission.com. They are a Canadian group that also has photographers in the states....  I recommend checking it out.


----------



## HeatherSP

Come on over to Lhea's PTR and see what is in the box


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Should we bring heavy jackets with us or is light jackets ok? So far I see all high 70s and low 80s during the day, but nights looks a little chilly. I hate to drag big jackets.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Should we bring heavy jackets with us or is light jackets ok? So far I see all high 70s and low 80s during the day, but nights looks a little chilly. I hate to drag big jackets.



*Are you used to warmer weather where you live? Could you layer, with light jackets? I personally would bring gloves! (Voice of experience here).*


----------



## blessedmom4

HeatherSP said:


> Come on over to Lhea's PTR and see what is in the box


*
How cute she looks, that box is as big as her!*


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> I just posted two more awesome Big Gives, please come check them out!


*Can't wait to see them!*


brookerene said:


> I just found out about a photography mission that provides portraiture for families with children or others who are fighting illness or have overcome them, etc.... it is www.themapleleafmission.com. They are a Canadian group that also has photographers in the states....  I recommend checking it out.


*Thank you for sharing Brooke!*


mommy2girlswv said:


> Have a safe trip and have fun!!!


*
I clicked on Maroo's link on Christian's FB account and could see her wall...in case there are any other's that don't facebook...*


----------



## wbh1964

Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
Thanks!


----------



## PenelopeL

jj0plin said:


> Copied from the Village Guide:
> Cocoa beach 1 hour away
> Melbourne beach 1 hour
> Sarasota beach 2 hours (I love this area!)
> Siesta Key 2 hours





blessedmom4 said:


> *I have been to Daytona, Clearwater (in-laws used to have a condo there) and Cocoa Beach. (Also, West Palm Beach, see below).
> 
> My opinion, FWIW~
> 
> Daytona was fun but crowded with LOTS of high school and college students...definitely a party beach, but nice. You can drive onto the sand and it takes about 50 to 55 minutes from Disney.
> 
> I LOVE Clearwater Beach, the water was calm, as was the beach itself...quiet, family oriented...the drive from Disney was always a bear, IMO, average drive was 2.5 to 3 hours due to traffic/construction.
> 
> Cocoa Beach...Beautiful, pristine and quiet. It was about an hour drive from Disney and my biggest complaint was the tolls. I am from NC and I am not used to that. *
> 
> *I posted the above info several months ago, I hope it helps.
> 
> At that time I forgot to include I had also been to West Palm Beach when I was on the Flight Team...I have no idea how far it is from Orlando; but the area I was in was beautiful and VERY expensive! I hope this helps. *





Mom2mitokids said:


> We are going to the Daytona Beach..which is about a 1 hour drive. The only reason why we are going here is that I want take a tour of the Daytona Speedway. I heard Coco(I think thats the name) beach was really nice. I think it's about a 1 hour 15 min drive. These both are on the Atlantic Ocean. I heard the Gulf shore was a little bit nicer. Clear Water Was really nice, but it's about a 2 hour drive.
> We live 1 hour from the Pacific Ocean, so we need to see the Alantic.




jj0plin, blessedmom4, and Mom2mitokids: thank you so much for all your input! It looks like we will most likely be going to Cocoa Beach. I'm not really a fan of high school and college crowds (ironic, I know), and everything else is just a little too far away for our schedule. If we get there though, and decide to take extra time off for the beach, Clearwater Beach sounds like it would be perfect, so I'll petition for that.  Thanks again!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

wbh1964 said:


> Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
> Thanks!



After we were referred, we heard from them in about a week, just letting us know they had received the referral. Then it was about 8wks before we heard from the wish granters to set up a meeting to talk to Trace.


----------



## blessedmom4

PenelopeL said:


> jj0plin, blessedmom4, and Mom2mitokids: thank you so much for all your input! It looks like we will most likely be going to Cocoa Beach. I'm not really a fan of high school and college crowds (ironic, I know), and everything else is just a little too far away for our schedule. If we get there though, and decide to take extra time off for the beach, Clearwater Beach sounds like it would be perfect, so I'll petition for that.  Thanks again!



*Whatever you pick, Mason will LOVE IT!!! So will you!!!! Daytona and Spring Break...lots of fun  (I used to be young. Kris, ya'll are going to have a wonderful time at Daytona and your girls are such a great age). Tiny Treasures posted a photo of her family at Cocoa Beach...let me see if I can find it quickly for you...it was wonderful!*


----------



## PenelopeL

wbh1964 said:


> Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
> Thanks!



I'm not sure if the type of illness has anything to do with how fast you are accepted, but when I turned my son's application in, I heard back from MAW within just a few days telling us that he would be receiving a wish. I was surprised, because I had expected it to take weeks longer. 

As far as his wish, I was told that the time frame depends on what other wishes they have going on, funding, and what the child wants to do. We were told that there are children who wanted to meet movie stars, who had been waiting for a year and still hadn't gotten their wish because there was a waiting list with the star. 

When my son went to declare his wish three weeks later, we were told that because they had so many other wishes that couldn't be granted for a few months, they were anxious to grant his wish as soon as possible; literally. We would have gone to Disney two weeks later (our first date request), but there weren't any flights open and it didn't work out. They then went with our second request, which was this month. When he goes on his trip, it will be about 2 1/2 months from the date I put his application in. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Here is the link to the Picture*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *Whatever you pick, Mason will LOVE IT!!! So will you!!!! Daytona and Spring Break...lots of fun  (I used to be young. Kris, ya'll are going to have a wonderful time at Daytona and your girls are such a great age). Tiny Treasures posted a photo of her family at Cocoa Beach...let me see if I can find it quickly for you...it was wonderful!*



It's going to nuts down there, but than we are use to our beaches.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> It's going to nuts down there, but than we are use to our beaches.



*Myrtle Beach is the same way for spring break (actually,  all summer). 

I have a great idea...Let's ditch the kids and you and I go to Daytona...that could be FUN!!!*


----------



## LVMom23

wbh1964 said:


> Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
> Thanks!


We within two weeks.  They were willing to set up a meeting that next week, but we had a lot of stuff going on so we didn't meet with them until three weeks after they called.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Question.  

How long will it take to get from GKTW to each park?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to the parks for opening or shortly there after.

We will be parking in handicap parking, how close to the gates is this parking?

4 DAYS!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

MitoDadMO said:


> Question.
> 
> How long will it take to get from GKTW to each park?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to the parks for opening or shortly there after.
> 
> We will be parking in handicap parking, how close to the gates is this parking?
> 
> 4 DAYS!!!!



*I can't answer the distance question first hand, so I won't...MK is the "worst" park for Handicap parking, because you still have to walk to the Transportation Center, catch the monorail. then transfer to another monorail to get to MK. 
AKL, DHS and Epcot's handicap parking is VERY close! The walk is an easy one. 

FOUR DAYS...*


----------



## HeatherSP

I'm having trouble with the quoting  but I just wanted to thank everyone for all of the great ideas for countdown calanders!! You all are so helpfull. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

On Sunday, May 8th we are planning to go to US/IOU. It's Mother day and we want to go out to eat. Any ideas? Something that good. It doesn't have to be at US/IOU


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> Question.
> 
> How long will it take to get from GKTW to each park?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to the parks for opening or shortly there after.
> 
> We will be parking in handicap parking, how close to the gates is this parking?
> 
> 4 DAYS!!!!



i think the drive is about 20-25min. I could be wrong. 

The parking at DW and US/IOA are horrible. Not close to the parks....even handicap parking. We have 2 placecards. This was our mistake the last time. We didn't bring Kylees stroller and by the time we got in the park and got a stroller she was wiped out.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *Myrtle Beach is the same way for spring break (actually,  all summer).
> 
> I have a great idea...Let's ditch the kids and you and I go to Daytona...that could be FUN!!!*



That sounds like a plan


----------



## PenelopeL

blessedmom4 said:


> *Here is the link to the Picture*



Thanks for posting that! It looks like a pretty beach!


----------



## Bill_Lin

MitoDadMO said:


> Question.
> 
> How long will it take to get from GKTW to each park?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to the parks for opening or shortly there after.
> 
> We will be parking in handicap parking, how close to the gates is this parking?
> 
> 4 DAYS!!!!


Roughly half an hour to each park.


----------



## Bill_Lin

wbh1964 said:


> Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
> Thanks!


You should hear from a volunteer within a matter of a few weeks.  Are you sure the medical provider forwarded the information?


----------



## jj0plin

Work has cracked down on internet usage so I am not able to DIS as much as I would like   I still read some things from my phone but it's hard to reply from it, so I am sorry if it seems like I am ignoring PTR's and TR's, especially over the weekends.  I am often reading, just not replying


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> Work has cracked down on internet usage so I am not able to DIS as much as I would like   I still read some things from my phone but it's hard to reply from it, so I am sorry if it seems like I am ignoring PTR's and TR's, especially over the weekends.  I am often reading, just not replying


*We understand Christy, . Work DOES come first, unfortunately!!! *


----------



## kimmg

I don't know if anyone remembers me but I was here a couple months ago asking questions. DS was diagnosed with Wilm's tumor last year in June and he finished his chemo Nov. 29th.

Well we met with our wish coordinator a couple weeks ago and Disneyworld is a go!  Our wish coordinator told us it would be in the fall but they called on Friday and they are checking into the beginning of May. I can't believe it might be so close. I'm busy reading and trying to figure everything out as fast as we can. 

This will be DH and my 4th trip and DS's 2nd(although he was only 10 months the 1st time). DS on the 16th. I keep waffling on our decision to take the trip now since DD is only just-turned 1 but I keep wondering what if we wait and something happens. Plus it would be so nice to just have something fun to talk about and look forward to. How do some of you feel about waiting until kids are a little older to experience more vs going soon and having something a really positive experience to heal?


----------



## LVMom23

Happy weekend everyone!

We started going through the WDW for kids books, and it is overwhelming!   We are trying to see what type of rides we can bring Hannah on.   Small World is a definite and possibly the jungle cruise.  

For you WDW experts out there, can you come up with more possibilities for an almost 3yo who is unable to walk or sit up unassisted for long periods of time (usually needs to be held) who is also at a 1yo level developmentally?  It can be at any of the parks or Universal (which I think they mentioned we could also go to).  

She loves lights, colors, and music if that helps!


----------



## wbh1964

lvmom23- It's been several years since I went to Disney but here are some rides I would consider:
Magic Kingdom - Buzz Lightyear, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Mickey's Philharmonic, Enchanted Tiki Bird room, Jungle cruise, Dumbo, Alladin's magic carpets (ck height restrictions), Country bear jamboree
EPCOT - Universe of Energy (ride thru Dinos), Nemo ride, 
Studios - Muphet vision 3d, The Little Mermaid show, Beauty and the Beast show, Toy story mania
and not that familiar with Animal Kingdom
...and I am sure there are so many more...these are just ones that come to mind.
Have fun planning...that's half the fun!


----------



## owensdad

Quick question, do I need to bring a letter from our docs stating Owens condition to get a GAC or would it be sorted at GKTW ? Does a wish child need to prove anything with a letter?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

You will actually be given the GAC at GKTW.  And it has special markings on it which will allow front of the line access which is not available otherwise.


----------



## blessedmom4

owensdad said:


> Quick question, do I need to bring a letter from our docs stating Owens condition to get a GAC or would it be sorted at GKTW ? Does a wish child need to prove anything with a letter?



*Absolutely NOT. A letter is not needed and is actually not a good indication of what you need, diagnosis' do not tell WHAT a person needs since they are very specific to how a condition affects a person.  You will get a VERY SPECIAL GAC through GKTW for front of the line pass; however, there is more info on page 1 of  the disabilities board  if you want the basic info on typical GAC's.*


----------



## brookerene

You don't need additional info...if you are going the GKTW they provide the info and GAC...


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> You don't need additional info...if you are going the GKTW they provide the info and GAC...



* Brooke is so right, they will tell you EVERYTHING...I am just obsessive and always want all of the info I can get my hands on! *


----------



## tinytreasures

Feeling guilty here hope this is Okay to do.
I booked the 50s cafe on the 20th even though we don't have dates. It's okay to cancel if we don't get our dates we want right?
I figured I better get it now or we wouldn't get anything since it is star wars weekend.
I tried booking CRT for any day that week but it was all booked up


----------



## brookerene

tinytreasures said:


> Feeling guilty here hope this is Okay to do.
> I booked the 50s cafe on the 20th even though we don't have dates. It's okay to cancel if we don't get our dates we want right?
> I figured I better get it now or we wouldn't get anything since it is star wars weekend.
> I tried booking CRT for any day that week but it was all booked up



That is okay to do...I'd do the same thing...!


----------



## blessedmom4

tinytreasures said:


> Feeling guilty here hope this is Okay to do.
> I booked the 50s cafe on the 20th even though we don't have dates. It's okay to cancel if we don't get our dates we want right?
> I figured I better get it now or we wouldn't get anything since it is star wars weekend.
> I tried booking CRT for any day that week but it was all booked up



*Glad I saw this before I left again...DON'T feel GUILTY!!! You had to make reservations NOW in hopes of getting somewhere you want to eat!!!  IF things don't go as planned, you will cancel in plenty of time and make someone else VERY happy! 
I will send good thoughts and Pixie Dust That CRT opens up for you! *


----------



## mom2pixies

brookerene said:


> I just found out about a photography mission that provides portraiture for families with children or others who are fighting illness or have overcome them, etc.... it is www.themapleleafmission.com. They are a Canadian group that also has photographers in the states....  I recommend checking it out.



Awesome! Thanks for sharing the link with us. I had read about a group of photographers in the States that offered this great service and was wondering if there was a Canadian group that did the same....will definitely check it out!


----------



## mom2pixies

Okay, so I couldn't wait any longer! Just too excited at the prospect and have already been making plans in my head.  I decided to (gulp!) make a PTR without even knowing yet Brooke will get her wish. (Mea culpa.) Decided if nothing else, this might be the best way for me to capture all the great suggestions and advice DIS board veterans have to share in one place for me to peruse afterwards!

If you'd like to give Brooke's PTR a peek, click on Miss B's Magical Wish Trip Adventure to Atlantica.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## MitoDadMO

I Have a question about the GAC and our group.  How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster?  Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?


----------



## cmgsykes

Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!! Griff is 5 years old and was diagnosed with Leukemia last March.  We also have two little girls (who love princesses) Addison, 4, and, Ansley, 2. Griff is most excited about meeting his favorite superhero, Spiderman, at Universal Studios. Any help in planning our trip is most appreciated, especially in scheduling Character Dining. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Try to book your character dining early!  If you daughters like princesses you might want to look at Akerhaus (sp?), I think it is at Epcot, it is a major princess dining deal.  We are doing Chef Mickey with our boys.

One thing you might want to look into for your son is the Pirate League at Magic Kingdom.  They transform you into a pirate with makeup etc.  Our entire group is doing this.

We go on our wish trip in three days.  So any questions please ask.  a good website for planning what parks on what days is easywdw.com.  He has statistical calendars with what parts are going to be less crowded on what days.  His info is free for public use unlike some other sites.



cmgsykes said:


> Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!! Griff is 5 years old and was diagnosed with Leukemia last March.  We also have two little girls (who love princesses) Addison, 4, and, Ansley, 2. Griff is most excited about meeting his favorite superhero, Spiderman, at Universal Studios. Any help in planning our trip is most appreciated, especially in scheduling Character Dining. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

MitoDadMO said:


> I Have a question about the GAC and our group.  How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster?  Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?


No.  You will not.  The GAC is issued for the person with the disability, and if that person does not go on the attraction that is misuse of the GAC.  The trip and special privileges are for the child with the disability, not for the rest of the family.


----------



## mom2pixies

cmgsykes said:


> Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!! Griff is 5 years old and was diagnosed with Leukemia last March.  We also have two little girls (who love princesses) Addison, 4, and, Ansley, 2. Griff is most excited about meeting his favorite superhero, Spiderman, at Universal Studios. Any help in planning our trip is most appreciated, especially in scheduling Character Dining. Thanks so much!!!



Very exciting stuff! There appear to be quite a few Character Dining options at the various parks. Most are at Disney, including several princess ones--Cinderella's Castle, Cinderella's Happily Ever After Dinner at 1900 Park Fare, My Perfect Princess Tea Party at 1900 Park Fare, as well as the one in Epcot that was already mentioned. There's also a Wonderland Tea (which I believe is free?) at 1900 Park Fare. 

However, I have read that there is also a Character Dining at Universal Studios that features Spiderman. I have no idea whether or not it a good interaction and/or meal, but something to consider!

From what I understand, booking ahead of time is key for character dining (upwards of 180 days is recommended), but even if you are short on time, give them a call. You never know when a last-minute cancellation will open up!

Best of luck!


----------



## LVMom23

mom2pixies said:


> Okay, so I couldn't wait any longer! Just too excited at the prospect and have already been making plans in my head.  I decided to (gulp!) make a PTR without even knowing yet Brooke will get her wish. (Mea culpa.)


I know EXACTLY how you feel!  

 I started mine right before we had our meeting with the grant volunteers!   We still don't have confirmation of dates or anything, still waiting on Hannah's doc's approval.  


cmgsykes said:


> Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!!


I'm sorry to hear about your son, but I'm so thrilled that MAW is working so quickly for you?   Do you know when in April you are going to go?   Our tentative dates are the last week in April (second choice was first week in May).

Start a PTR so we can get to know Griff and your family!


----------



## LVMom23

Now I'm wondering, should I be making reservations for character dining too then now if we are tentatively going the end of April?  For some reason, I thought MAW was able to do that for us.   (If they don't, I'm glad to find out now!)


----------



## jj0plin

MitoDadMO said:


> I Have a question about the GAC and our group. How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster? Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?


 
I've read that it is okay to use the GAC for rides Kade cannot get on because he will be still be waiting for you and that could still tire him out.  I have read several trip reports where this was done.


----------



## LVMom23

jj0plin said:


> I've read that it is okay to use the GAC for rides Kade cannot get on because he will be still be waiting for you and that could still tire him out.  I have read several trip reports where this was done.


Wow, I hope this is true because we were thinking we would be having to wait a long time with Hannah for rides that her brother and sister want to go on that she can't.


----------



## billwendy

jj0plin said:


> I've read that it is okay to use the GAC for rides Kade cannot get on because he will be still be waiting for you and that could still tire him out.  I have read several trip reports where this was done.



Thats how it was explained to us as well....the idea is not to have the child wait and for the family to have fun!!! Have a GREAT TRIP!!!


----------



## fulseasmama

MitoDadMO said:


> I Have a question about the GAC and our group.  How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster?  Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?



Hi Josh...I don't mean to be contrary to earlier responses you may have gotten but I just thought I would share our experience.  We found there really was not much time for extra riding that did not involve the kids when trying to get everything done we wanted them to be able to do but there were two rides I wanted to try...at Universal the Harry Potter one and at Disney the Rock'n Rollercoaster.  In both cases we just went up to the person working at the ride and explained our situation.  The minute they heard we were on my daughters wish trip they were more then helpful getting us on the ride fast and helping us quickly child swap.  They seemed very happy to help us ride and we got to do so quickly.  I guess I would say talk to the people a the ride and see how they can help.  Time and time again I found them more then happy to help all of us.  I really hope you have an amazing trip...it is such a magical experience.  Safe travels.


----------



## kimmg

Does anyone have any experience with a wish trip and food allergies? My DS can not eat gluten and I've heard that GKTW will accommodate us but are there many options? He's been really picky about food since chemo. I want him to not spend the whole time sad about what he can't have and prepare to bring things if they don't have many alternatives. I know Disney is amazing about dealing with it but I wonder about Universal or Sea World? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## billwendy

LVMom23 said:


> Wow, I hope this is true because we were thinking we would be having to wait a long time with Hannah for rides that her brother and sister want to go on that she can't.



I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how many things Hannah can do - I've been thinking about that since you posted earlier. I bet she will love the shows -they have such great music - the Nemo and Lion King shows at AK are just AWESOME!!!


----------



## billwendy

fulseasmama said:


> Hi Josh...I don't mean to be contrary to earlier responses you may have gotten but I just thought I would share our experience.  We found there really was not much time for extra riding that did not involve the kids when trying to get everything done we wanted them to be able to do but there were two rides I wanted to try...at Universal the Harry Potter one and at Disney the Rock'n Rollercoaster.  In both cases we just went up to the person working at the ride and explained our situation.  The minute they heard we were on my daughters wish trip they were more then helpful getting us on the ride fast and helping us quickly child swap.  They seemed very happy to help us ride and we got to do so quickly.  I guess I would say talk to the people a the ride and see how they can help.  Time and time again I found them more then happy to help all of us.  I really hope you have an amazing trip...it is such a magical experience.  Safe travels.



Thats just wonderful!!!

Hey - can I PLEASE see a pic of Chelsea and Fuller in their Tigger/Piglet outfits??????


----------



## fulseasmama

billwendy said:


> Thats just wonderful!!!
> 
> Hey - can I PLEASE see a pic of Chelsea and Fuller in their Tigger/Piglet outfits??????



Because you are super sweet and asked so nice....Just a quick few!  













Can you tell the kids are beaming...they were treated so amazing but more on that in my TR hopefully starting this week.  Three days of pictures edited and ready to go and one day of story typed up.  This week it starts I promise.  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## blessedmom4

fulseasmama said:


> Because you are super sweet and asked so nice....Just a quick few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell the kids are beaming...they were treated so amazing but more on that in my TR hopefully starting this week.  Three days of pictures edited and ready to go and one day of story typed up.  This week it starts I promise.  Thanks again for everything.


*
Looking forward to the report...ADORABLE Photos!!!*


----------



## kimmg

fulseasmama said:


> Because you are super sweet and asked so nice....Just a quick few!
> 
> 
> Removed links so I can post
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell the kids are beaming...they were treated so amazing but more on that in my TR hopefully starting this week.  Three days of pictures edited and ready to go and one day of story typed up.  This week it starts I promise.  Thanks again for everything.



Those are so precious! I am going through reading TR and they are so amazing. It's so awesome what they do for all the kids.


----------



## LVMom23

For those of you who have stayed at Give Kids the World, are you allowed to have a visitor (close friend) spend a night or two?  Obviously they would be responsible for all of their other expenses for the trip, but I was curious if they could stay with us.


----------



## jj0plin

LVMom23 said:


> For those of you who have stayed at Give Kids the World, are you allowed to have a visitor (close friend) spend a night or two?  Obviously they would be responsible for all of their other expenses for the trip, but I was curious if they could stay with us.



I haven't been yet but I did call GKTW last week with the same question, but to have my mom stay with us over a weekend. They told me that it has to go through your MAW chapter and you cannot exceed 7 people in the Villa. I called our Wish coordinator and saidit would be no problem, but she did have to mail my mom release forms to be filled out and returned and then she will forward them to GKTW.


----------



## MitoDadMO

2 more days!!!  it will be nice to get out of this nasty weather in MO and get to some nice weather in FL.


----------



## mom2_3girls

I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. My name is Rachel..married to a wonderful man Tom and we have 3 girls.  Taylor is 15 and is healthy, Olivia (our wish tripper) 8, and Sydney 7 (healthy).  Olivia has been sick since birth with chronic GI issues which lead to multiple GI surgeries and then a G tube being placed. When she turned 2 we discovered an Immune Deficiency, then she started in with blood glucose issues (very highs and very lows) along with tiring quickly and muscle pains.  Last year our wonderful Neuro (who we had met only once) put it all together and though she had Mito. We just got our diagnosis a few months ago...Mitochondrial Disease Complex V.  Olivia was given a Make A Wish application 2 years ago (by a NP in Immunology) for her Immune Deficiency, but her Immunologist wouldn't sign the paper since she could not say what kind of Immune Deficiency she had (needless to say there were a few unhappy people).  Her ped and I were talking and was decided we should try send in an application and here we are.  We have our dates and we will be going April 27th - May 3rd.  

I have been lurking for a few days just reading and I'm so overwhelmed in trying to plan this trip...given that we have so little time to plan.  I hope to get some great info from this board.  I'm still a little unsure how it all works, so it may take time to get it all figured out.


----------



## wishin' on a star

fulseasmama said:


> Hi Josh...I don't mean to be contrary to earlier responses you may have gotten but I just thought I would share our experience.  We found there really was not much time for extra riding that did not involve the kids when trying to get everything done we wanted them to be able to do but there were two rides I wanted to try...at Universal the Harry Potter one and at Disney the Rock'n Rollercoaster.  In both cases we just went up to the person working at the ride and explained our situation.  The minute they heard we were on my daughters wish trip they were more then helpful getting us on the ride fast and helping us quickly child swap.  They seemed very happy to help us ride and we got to do so quickly.  I guess I would say talk to the people a the ride and see how they can help.  Time and time again I found them more then happy to help all of us.  I really hope you have an amazing trip...it is such a magical experience.  Safe travels.



Similar experience here.  On Catherine's wish trip, the GAC allowed us to be able to ride quickly on rides that she didn't necessarily want to ride.  We didn't run into a single cast member who gave us a hard time with this.  The entire trip, we felt like it was for the whole family, with pixie dust for everyone.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I wanted to post this here as this gets the most traffic and might be of help to others. I called Disney dinning today, as I wanted to know about how they handle the costs for those who aren't eating. My daughter is tube fed (as many of you know from my PTR), and doesn't really eat orally, so won't be eating at any of the Character meals. She will love the interaction with the Characters and to be honest, food will be secondary to everyone i'm sure. Anyways, I found out that we don't have to pay anything for her to be in the restaurant. If we needed or wanted to, we can bring in our own food or snacks (she can eat tiny amounts of fruit, or suck on suckers), but as long as she doesn't eat anything the restaurant serves (which she won't), she is free. There is no entertainment fee either. This is great news, as I had read different things on this board about being charged full price regardless if she ate or not, or even an entertainment fee because of the characters. So hopefully this helps others who are in the same position as us, with a tube fed child. YAY!!!


----------



## kimmg

Mom2Miracles said:


> I wanted to post this here as this gets the most traffic and might be of help to others. I called Disney dinning today, as I wanted to know about how they handle the costs for those who aren't eating. My daughter is tube fed (as many of you know from my PTR), and doesn't really eat orally, so won't be eating at any of the Character meals. She will love the interaction with the Characters and to be honest, food will be secondary to everyone i'm sure. Anyways, I found out that we don't have to pay anything for her to be in the restaurant. If we needed or wanted to, we can bring in our own food or snacks (she can eat tiny amounts of fruit, or suck on suckers), but as long as she doesn't eat anything the restaurant serves (which she won't), she is free. There is no entertainment fee either. This is great news, as I had read different things on this board about being charged full price regardless if she ate or not, or even an entertainment fee because of the characters. So hopefully this helps others who are in the same position as us, with a tube fed child. YAY!!!



I don't have a tube fed child but that's great news!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2Miracles said:


> I wanted to post this here as this gets the most traffic and might be of help to others. I called Disney dinning today, as I wanted to know about how they handle the costs for those who aren't eating. My daughter is tube fed (as many of you know from my PTR), and doesn't really eat orally, so won't be eating at any of the Character meals. She will love the interaction with the Characters and to be honest, food will be secondary to everyone i'm sure. Anyways, I found out that we don't have to pay anything for her to be in the restaurant. If we needed or wanted to, we can bring in our own food or snacks (she can eat tiny amounts of fruit, or suck on suckers), but as long as she doesn't eat anything the restaurant serves (which she won't), she is free. There is no entertainment fee either. This is great news, as I had read different things on this board about being charged full price regardless if she ate or not, or even an entertainment fee because of the characters. So hopefully this helps others who are in the same position as us, with a tube fed child. YAY!!!



That's great news!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

MitoDadMO said:


> 2 more days!!!  it will be nice to get out of this nasty weather in MO and get to some nice weather in FL.



Warm Weather... Have fun and enjoy the weather.


----------



## LVMom23

Mom2Miracles said:


> I wanted to post this here as this gets the most traffic and might be of help to others. I called Disney dinning today, as I wanted to know about how they handle the costs for those who aren't eating. My daughter is tube fed (as many of you know from my PTR), and doesn't really eat orally, so won't be eating at any of the Character meals. She will love the interaction with the Characters and to be honest, food will be secondary to everyone i'm sure. Anyways, I found out that we don't have to pay anything for her to be in the restaurant. If we needed or wanted to, we can bring in our own food or snacks (she can eat tiny amounts of fruit, or suck on suckers), but as long as she doesn't eat anything the restaurant serves (which she won't), she is free. There is no entertainment fee either. This is great news, as I had read different things on this board about being charged full price regardless if she ate or not, or even an entertainment fee because of the characters. So hopefully this helps others who are in the same position as us, with a tube fed child. YAY!!!


This is immensely helpful for us too as Hannah is G-tube fed as well, thank you!!


----------



## brookerene

Well a wonderful Big give came to our house today.... head over to our PTR to see the photos!


----------



## MitoDadMO

what time does GKTW start serving breakfast in the morning?  I am an early bird and want to get the fam to the park early before the crowds.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

MitoDadMO said:


> what time does GKTW start serving breakfast in the morning?  I am an early bird and want to get the fam to the park early before the crowds.



Here is GKTW guidebook and list times

http://www.gktw.org/cc_eblast/winter10/2village_guide_marchapril_web10.pdf


----------



## cmgsykes

MitoDadMO said:


> Try to book your character dining early!  If you daughters like princesses you might want to look at Akerhaus (sp?), I think it is at Epcot, it is a major princess dining deal.  We are doing Chef Mickey with our boys.
> 
> One thing you might want to look into for your son is the Pirate League at Magic Kingdom.  They transform you into a pirate with makeup etc.  Our entire group is doing this.
> 
> We go on our wish trip in three days.  So any questions please ask.  a good website for planning what parks on what days is easywdw.com.  He has statistical calendars with what parts are going to be less crowded on what days.  His info is free for public use unlike some other sites.



Thanks so much for the helpful advice!! The pirate league sounds like lots of fun and I know they would love that!! How exciting to be leaving in 3 days!! We were originally going December 28, but Griff got sick and was hospitalized over Christmas and we rescheduled for April.  Although we were excited about being there New Year's, I'm looking forward to being there when it's warm, so we can hopefully enjoy the waterparks....which is another thing I need advice on!! Thanks again for your help and have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## cmgsykes

mom2pixies said:


> Very exciting stuff! There appear to be quite a few Character Dining options at the various parks. Most are at Disney, including several princess ones--Cinderella's Castle, Cinderella's Happily Ever After Dinner at 1900 Park Fare, My Perfect Princess Tea Party at 1900 Park Fare, as well as the one in Epcot that was already mentioned. There's also a Wonderland Tea (which I believe is free?) at 1900 Park Fare.
> 
> However, I have read that there is also a Character Dining at Universal Studios that features Spiderman. I have no idea whether or not it a good interaction and/or meal, but something to consider!
> 
> From what I understand, booking ahead of time is key for character dining (upwards of 180 days is recommended), but even if you are short on time, give them a call. You never know when a last-minute cancellation will open up!
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks so much!! We are really excited and I'm so afraid I'm going to miss something!! Thanks for the info on Spiderman dining - I will look into that! I asked Make-a-Wish about the Character Dining and they did say it was up to us to plan it...do you know if I do that online or do I call them...I sure hope we can do it on such short notice.  Thanks again!!


----------



## cmgsykes

LVMom23 said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel!
> 
> I started mine right before we had our meeting with the grant volunteers!   We still don't have confirmation of dates or anything, still waiting on Hannah's doc's approval.
> I'm sorry to hear about your son, but I'm so thrilled that MAW is working so quickly for you?   Do you know when in April you are going to go?   Our tentative dates are the last week in April (second choice was first week in May).
> 
> Start a PTR so we can get to know Griff and your family!




Thanks so much!! We are leaving April 30!! We were originally going Dec 28, but Griff was hospitalized due to fever and high counts over Christmas  but I'm excited about going when it's warmer, because all of the kids are excited about the waterparks!! What is a PTR? I'm still trying to figure everything out!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Here is the webpage for dining reservations

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/reservations/dining/



cmgsykes said:


> Thanks so much!! We are really excited and I'm so afraid I'm going to miss something!! Thanks for the info on Spiderman dining - I will look into that! I asked Make-a-Wish about the Character Dining and they did say it was up to us to plan it...do you know if I do that online or do I call them...I sure hope we can do it on such short notice.  Thanks again!!


----------



## cmgsykes

Thanks!! I'll check it out!! And I think I've figured out what a PTR is!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We are having Perrin's meeting with the volunteers tomorrow!!!! It is starting to feel real! I am so nervous!


----------



## HeatherSP

A very busy post man! Today we got 4 Big gives!!! We have been hugely blessed!!! (is hugely a word? ) Stop by Lhea's PTR and see the wonderful gifts!


----------



## LVMom23

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are having Perrin's meeting with the volunteers tomorrow!!!! It is starting to feel real! I am so nervous!


How exciting!!!   I can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Perrinsmommy

LVMom23 said:


> How exciting!!!   I can't wait to hear all about it



THANKS!!!! I will be posting pics and everything tomorrow night


----------



## chelleydi77

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are having Perrin's meeting with the volunteers tomorrow!!!! It is starting to feel real! I am so nervous!



How exciting!!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

chelleydi77 said:


> How exciting!!!!





THANKS!!! He wants to go to WDW for Star Wars weekend in June, so hopefully that can be done! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are having Perrin's meeting with the volunteers tomorrow!!!! It is starting to feel real! I am so nervous!



Don't be nervous! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Perrinsmommy said:


> THANKS!!! He wants to go to WDW for Star Wars weekend in June, so hopefully that can be done! Fingers crossed!



That's when we are planning too--the weekend of June 10-12. Maybe we will be there at the same time.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Tonyababyrn said:


> That's when we are planning too--the weekend of June 10-12. Maybe we will be there at the same time.



That would be AWESOME! He loves to hang out with fellow star wars fans!


----------



## Bill_Lin

MitoDadMO said:


> I Have a question about the GAC and our group.  How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster?  Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?


Although the official policy (which thread officials are required to let you know about) is that the GAC/ GAP is only for the wish child.  In the experience of many of us, Cast or Team members are very likely to allow the extra magic to fall in this way.  At the very least, you will find fast pass to be a big help.  You can also check out wdwinfo.com and other websites to figure out the best time for high demand thrill rides (like during fireworks shows, parades and meal times).  There are free sites where you can have line wait times sent to your cell phone in real time.


----------



## Bill_Lin

cmgsykes said:


> Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!! Griff is 5 years old and was diagnosed with Leukemia last March.  We also have two little girls (who love princesses) Addison, 4, and, Ansley, 2. Griff is most excited about meeting his favorite superhero, Spiderman, at Universal Studios. Any help in planning our trip is most appreciated, especially in scheduling Character Dining. Thanks so much!!!


We all look forward to helping you out with planning.  WELCOME!

For character meals, you will likely need to make reservations yourself.... the sooner the better.


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> Now I'm wondering, should I be making reservations for character dining too then now if we are tentatively going the end of April?  For some reason, I thought MAW was able to do that for us.   (If they don't, I'm glad to find out now!)


Yes.... make reservations right away.  Many of these fill up fast.  If they are full try another one.  If that does not work, call Guest Services.  We even asked the day we arrived at MK and got in.  Check out my wish trip.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2_3girls said:


> I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. My name is Rachel..married to a wonderful man Tom and we have 3 girls.  Taylor is 15 and is healthy, Olivia (our wish tripper) 8, and Sydney 7 (healthy).  Olivia has been sick since birth with chronic GI issues which lead to multiple GI surgeries and then a G tube being placed. When she turned 2 we discovered an Immune Deficiency, then she started in with blood glucose issues (very highs and very lows) along with tiring quickly and muscle pains.  Last year our wonderful Neuro (who we had met only once) put it all together and though she had Mito. We just got our diagnosis a few months ago...Mitochondrial Disease Complex V.  Olivia was given a Make A Wish application 2 years ago (by a NP in Immunology) for her Immune Deficiency, but her Immunologist wouldn't sign the paper since she could not say what kind of Immune Deficiency she had (needless to say there were a few unhappy people).  Her ped and I were talking and was decided we should try send in an application and here we are.  We have our dates and we will be going April 27th - May 3rd.
> 
> I have been lurking for a few days just reading and I'm so overwhelmed in trying to plan this trip...given that we have so little time to plan.  I hope to get some great info from this board.  I'm still a little unsure how it all works, so it may take time to get it all figured out.


You may want to read the post links in my signature for help in planning and other information.


----------



## Bill_Lin

MitoDadMO said:


> what time does GKTW start serving breakfast in the morning?  I am an early bird and want to get the fam to the park early before the crowds.


I had the same idea for our trip.  However, I found that the slow paced morning with strawberry waffles at the Gingerbread House, characters that visit the village most mornings, and conserving our energy was a better choice.  The crowds don't interfere much with wish families.  It is also impossible to keep up a pace of long days throughout the trip.  You will all become exhausted.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are having Perrin's meeting with the volunteers tomorrow!!!! It is starting to feel real! I am so nervous!



Don't be nervous..just be ready to sign papers.. Don't forget he needs a second wish. We were lost when they asked second wish, but it's required to have one. The news star wars ride opens at the end of May. Your ds is going to love it.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> Don't be nervous..just be ready to sign papers.. Don't forget he needs a second wish. We were lost when they asked second wish, but it's required to have one. The news star wars ride opens at the end of May. Your ds is going to love it.



Thanks. I forgot about the second wish, I have no clue. He wants an IPOD touch, although he just got a DSi XL for his bday.  Which ride is that, is it the star tours one? If so we were checking it out on the disney site the other day. Pretty cool!!


----------



## PenelopeL

LVMom23 said:


> Now I'm wondering, should I be making reservations for character dining too then now if we are tentatively going the end of April?  For some reason, I thought MAW was able to do that for us.   (If they don't, I'm glad to find out now!)



I made my reservations a month and a half early, and two weeks later, there were no more spots open. I think it's better to get them early, and cancel them if you don't need them. Also, I've heard that it depends on your specific chapter, whether MAW does the character meals for you, or not. Ours told us in our letter that it wasn't included. It can't hurt to ask and be sure, though. 

Good luck!



Mom2Miracles said:


> I wanted to post this here as this gets the most traffic and might be of help to others. I called Disney dinning today, as I wanted to know about how they handle the costs for those who aren't eating. My daughter is tube fed (as many of you know from my PTR), and doesn't really eat orally, so won't be eating at any of the Character meals. She will love the interaction with the Characters and to be honest, food will be secondary to everyone i'm sure. Anyways, I found out that we don't have to pay anything for her to be in the restaurant. If we needed or wanted to, we can bring in our own food or snacks (she can eat tiny amounts of fruit, or suck on suckers), but as long as she doesn't eat anything the restaurant serves (which she won't), she is free. There is no entertainment fee either. This is great news, as I had read different things on this board about being charged full price regardless if she ate or not, or even an entertainment fee because of the characters. So hopefully this helps others who are in the same position as us, with a tube fed child. YAY!!!



SO helpful! My son is tube feeding as well, and hardly gets in a nibble or two a day, although he loves to drink soda. Lol.  It's good to know this!




jj0plin said:


> I haven't been yet but I did call GKTW last week with the same question, but to have my mom stay with us over a weekend. They told me that it has to go through your MAW chapter and you cannot exceed 7 people in the Villa. I called our Wish coordinator and saidit would be no problem, but she did have to mail my mom release forms to be filled out and returned and then she will forward them to GKTW.



I was wondering this same thing. My brother will be with us for four days, so I'm going to call and see if he could stay with us during that time. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> Thanks. I forgot about the second wish, I have no clue. He wants an IPOD touch, although he just got a DSi XL for his bday.  Which ride is that, is it the star tours one? If so we were checking it out on the disney site the other day. Pretty cool!!






The Return of Star Tours

On May 20, blast into the universe of Star Wars like never beforein 3-D! Star Tours  The Adventures Continue takes Jedis from Tatooine to Coruscant and beyond. With several possible missions, you never know where the force may take you.


----------



## mom2pixies

We haven't yet been approved for Brooke's wish yet (see Miss B's Magical Wish Trip Adventure to Atlantica for more on our story), so I am not sure if parents 'get' to announce the trip to the children or if the wish grantors do it instead. 

If it is the parents' who get to break the big news, I'm curious to hear how some wish trippers did it. Was there some unique and special way (like the Mickey-shaped pizza in the WDW commercial) that you revealed the news to the kids?


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> The Return of Star Tours
> 
> On May 20, blast into the universe of Star Wars like never beforein 3-D! Star Tours  The Adventures Continue takes Jedis from Tatooine to Coruscant and beyond. With several possible missions, you never know where the force may take you.



YAY!!!  We may have to ride that one MULTIPLE times to get every mission!! LOL


----------



## chelleydi77

We leave CA on Aug. 20th, board the Disney Dream Aug. 21 and disembark/come home August 25th!!  We just got the call!!!!


----------



## maroo

Hello Peeps!!

We are still here in Orlando - we had a rest day today because we were all tired and Lauren was sick - but we think she is better today!

I just figured out how to work the internet.    

I have a LOT to catch up on!

I am working on it tonight.


----------



## brookerene

FYI we got a new BIG GIVE today...photos are up!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

maroo said:


> Hello Peeps!!
> 
> We are still here in Orlando - we had a rest day today because we were all tired and Lauren was sick - but we think she is better today!
> 
> I just figured out how to work the internet.
> 
> I have a LOT to catch up on!
> 
> I am working on it tonight.



I glad she getting better... Enjoy that warm weather for me..It's cold where I live.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## kimmg

Perrinsmommy said:


> We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!



Yay!!! How exciting.


----------



## LVMom23

chelleydi77 said:


> We leave CA on Aug. 20th, board the Disney Dream Aug. 21 and disembark/come home August 25th!!  We just got the call!!!!


How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!   i am so happy for you


----------



## LVMom23

Perrinsmommy said:


> We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!


Fantastic!!!   How did the meeting go?


----------



## Perrinsmommy

LVMom23 said:


> Fantastic!!!   How did the meeting go?



It went great! He told them exactly what he wanted. They asked him where his favorite place to eat was and told us that they are going to throw him a send off party. So exciting. They wanted to send us in May but we asked to go the first weekend in June. They said no problem!


----------



## LVMom23

How much spending money do you think we should start saving?  I'm not sure what all is covered (I know room, parks, food at GKTW, and flights), but I want to make sure we try to save enough to really give our kids the ultimate experience without assuming there will be an expense check.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

LVMom23 said:


> How much spending money do you think we should start saving?  I'm not sure what all is covered (I know room, parks, food at GKTW, and flights), but I want to make sure we try to save enough to really give our kids the ultimate experience without assuming there will be an expense check.



There will be an expense cheque to cover out of pocket expenses like gas for the rental, any baggage fees you may have, spending $$, souveniers, food at the park, etc. I have no idea how much the cheque is for though, we haven't gotten ours yet, but i've heard that its dependant on how many are in your family, what your needs are, etc. Our Wish organization (Children's Wish Foundation), is covering certain expenses off the top so that we don't have to worry about it. They are getting the IV pole, double stroller and sending up all the formula we need for the 8 days to GKTW, so we don't have to travel with any of that stuff (we'll have to bring enough for the travelling though). Our airline also doesn't cover any luggage, so we were told that in our expense cheque, there will be $$ to cover all baggage. From what i've read on here, the cheques are generous, but I would still probably tuck some $$ away just so you can do everything you want and not have to worry about missing out on anything. Maybe its just me, but I don't want to rely 100% on the expense cheque covering everything, because you won't know what it is until just before your trip.  So I think making sure you have some extra $$ is a good idea. Best case, you don't even need to touch it.


----------



## kailatilear

LVMom23 said:


> How much spending money do you think we should start saving?  I'm not sure what all is covered (I know room, parks, food at GKTW, and flights), but I want to make sure we try to save enough to really give our kids the ultimate experience without assuming there will be an expense check.



You will get an expense check from MAW to cover gas, food, baggage and some extra spending money.  I can't say how much because every chapter is different.  You can save quite a bit of $$ by making sure you eat at GKTW for breakfast and dinner.  Our expense check was enough to cover everything and we did eat most meals at GKTW, so there was plenty of $$ left.


----------



## shruley

Perrinsmommy said:


> We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!



Wow, impressive you got dates already!  It's been weeks and we still haven't heard if the wish is approved or not!  We must be slow up here...maybe it's the cold.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

LVMom23 said:


> How much spending money do you think we should start saving?  I'm not sure what all is covered (I know room, parks, food at GKTW, and flights), but I want to make sure we try to save enough to really give our kids the ultimate experience without assuming there will be an expense check.



That was my question too... We go the first week of May. I started in Feb, paying more than what due on my bills. So we don't have ANY bills due in May... We can take my dh paychecks before we go..  He on call the week before we go and thats always great check. (Sorry that I hope everybody cable,internet, phone goes out that week.) He gets payed the day we leave. When we get home I don't have to worry about mid may bills because they are payed. I feel like you about the expense check.. I love budgets and I going to make one with our money. I heard they give you one with the expense check. My dh and I don't use cash much anymore. We used our bank card. How much cash do we need on us? Can you pay the buggage fee with bank card? We know cash for tips and tolls. I cancel our bank card, but can't replace cash. Our bank is down the street from wal mart. If we need more cash we will go their. We want to used our bank card as much as we can because we get rewards and we save them for xmas. Also we are thinking about shipping some of our stuff back to save on over weight charge on the way back? What does everybody thing about that? We also knew are dates 6months before. A friend of ours, daughter went a met "Hannah Montan", they knew like week before they went. We could have never did that.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!



Great!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

Has anyone ever participated in the Pirates and Princess Party at GKTW?  We plan to attend it on our 2nd day there, after visiting Sea World. I was just wondering if the kids were dressed up for the party?  I am sure Addison would love any chance she can get to dress as a princess, but I didn't want Elliot to be left out of that.  I was thinking of finding him some pirate attire, but wanted to know if that was common or if he'd stand out


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone ever participated in the Pirates and Princess Party at GKTW?  We plan to attend it on our 2nd day there, after visiting Sea World. I was just wondering if the kids were dressed up for the party?  I am sure Addison would love any chance she can get to dress as a princess, but I didn't want Elliot to be left out of that.  I was thinking of finding him some pirate attire, but wanted to know if that was common or if he'd stand out



I think I remember seeing a few photos from someone's trip report that showed the kids in costume. Also, they had some craft tables set up--kinda looked like they were making tiaras and pirate hats, so maybe even the kids' that don't dress up 'get' dressed up. Sounds like a fun party! Hope we can attend, too. Brooke would LOVE to be in a 'coronation' ceremony!


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Look!

Look Where?

Down There!

What at your sig?

YEP!

And?

Countdown Clock!

So what?

WE HAVE DATES  NOV 08 - 22nd/23rd(flying through the night)

Will start a PTR report in June as that is when we will get all details - accomodation and stuff. WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## mom2pixies

Congrats on getting the dates!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

shruley said:


> Wow, impressive you got dates already!  It's been weeks and we still haven't heard if the wish is approved or not!  We must be slow up here...maybe it's the cold.



His wish was for Star Wars weekend and its only at WDW the last 2 weekends in may and the month of June. I actually told the local chapter a week ago and she said it shouldn't be a problem!! Yay!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> Great!!!!



It's starting to feel so real!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> It's starting to feel so real!



Is it your family first time to WDW too?


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Official dates!!! June 8th-14th at GKTW!!! 

Let the intense planning begin.


----------



## fulseasmama

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone ever participated in the Pirates and Princess Party at GKTW?  We plan to attend it on our 2nd day there, after visiting Sea World. I was just wondering if the kids were dressed up for the party?  I am sure Addison would love any chance she can get to dress as a princess, but I didn't want Elliot to be left out of that.  I was thinking of finding him some pirate attire, but wanted to know if that was common or if he'd stand out



We went to it on our trip.  It was a total mixed bag...some kids dressed up (more of the girls then boys) and some were in their swimsuits and wrapped in a towel.  I guess what I am saying is however your kids are comfortable will be perfect.  We had a MK day with BBB and lunch at the castle that day so Chelsea still had on her Sleeping Beauty dress and Fuller had on his Prince Phillip shirt...even though it was a Pirate party they had knights there and they knighted him.  It was super lovely!  Hope you enjoy the party.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> Is it your family first time to WDW too?



I haven't been since I was 9. My husband and kids have never been.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Thanks Maroo for adding me to the first page of the wish trippers thread!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Tonyababyrn said:


> Official dates!!! June 8th-14th at GKTW!!!
> 
> Let the intense planning begin.



Yay!!! I have already been planning! LOL


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Leeds-Josh said:


> Look!
> WE HAVE DATES  NOV 08 - 22nd/23rd(flying through the night)
> 
> Will start a PTR report in June as that is when we will get all details - accomodation and stuff. WOOOOOHOOOOOO



Your wish trip is 15 days? Or are you adding on to the end of your trip? Congrats on your dates! Exciting!! 



Tonyababyrn said:


> Official dates!!! June 8th-14th at GKTW!!!
> 
> Let the intense planning begin.



Congrats on the dates, have fun planning!!


----------



## HeatherSP

Come on over to Lhea's PTR to see the beautiful things we got.


----------



## mom2pixies

HeatherSP said:


> Come on over to Lhea's PTR to see the beautiful things we got.



I'm a-coming....


----------



## tinytreasures

shruley said:


> Wow, impressive you got dates already!  It's been weeks and we still haven't heard if the wish is approved or not!  We must be slow up here...maybe it's the cold.


I think they are very slow up here 


Leeds-Josh said:


> Look!
> 
> Look Where?
> 
> Down There!
> 
> What at your sig?
> 
> YEP!
> 
> And?
> 
> Countdown Clock!
> 
> So what?
> 
> WE HAVE DATES  NOV 08 - 22nd/23rd(flying through the night)
> 
> Will start a PTR report in June as that is when we will get all details - accomodation and stuff. WOOOOOHOOOOOO


Yah for dates


----------



## LVMom23

Okay, I'm confused....

I talked to our MAW volunteer, and she checked to see the status of our wish.

Apparently they are waiting to hear back from Hannah's doctor ... but they said it is one in Texas?!   We moved from Texas to Vegas last June, and her doctors are all out here now.  The only Texas doctor we still have listed is her Gaucher specialist, but it is listed as a contact for doctors to ask questions specifically about her disease.   He hasn't seen Hannah for over a year.

I'm so very confused!   When they check to see if a child gets approval for travel, how many doctors do they contact?


----------



## LVMom23

mom2pixies said:


> I'm a-coming....


Me too!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

GKTW coloring pages...

http://www.gktw.org/pre/Downloads/gktw-color-book.pdf


----------



## Mom2Miracles

LVMom23 said:


> Okay, I'm confused....
> 
> I talked to our MAW volunteer, and she checked to see the status of our wish.
> 
> Apparently they are waiting to hear back from Hannah's doctor ... but they said it is one in Texas?!   We moved from Texas to Vegas last June, and her doctors are all out here now.  The only Texas doctor we still have listed is her Gaucher specialist, but it is listed as a contact for doctors to ask questions specifically about her disease.   He hasn't seen Hannah for over a year.
> 
> I'm so very confused!   When they check to see if a child gets approval for travel, how many doctors do they contact?



I would imagine they are only contacting the Dr/Drs that you list for your wish organization - MAW? One of our Drs helped the Child Life Specialist who put Peanuts name/info in for a wish, so she was in direct contact with our organization (Children's Wish Foundation). We have a few Drs, but only one has been in touch with CWF and she is the only one signing off on her medical forms/releases. 

How would they have gotten Hannah's Drs information? I would give them the appropriate Drs names/numbers so they can talk to the ones taking care of her now. Hopefully they get things sorted out.


----------



## angeque143

Hi all...I am new here. We are meeting with MAW to start paperwork for my little Eva this Saturday. From our phone converstion it looks like a GKTW Disney trip is going to be the way to go since she is NUTS about Mickey. 

So nervous because now I am a single mom and I DESPERATELY need Grandma and Grandpa to go since my son who's turning 6 is ADHD and it is too much for my 17 year old to help with both. I guess which ever they decide we will make the best of it and have a ball!!!

I look forward to "meeting" you all and appreciate any words of wisdom that you can provide! I have not been to Disney since I was a kid myself!! This is exciting all around!


----------



## Leeds-Josh

Mom2Miracles said:


> Your wish trip is 15 days? Or are you adding on to the end of your trip? Congrats on your dates! Exciting!!



Well It was originally One week but because of my condition, It would be a lot for me to do in 7 days (especially traveling all the way from England)so we asked if we could have an extra week and find our own accommodation at our own expense (We know a friend who has a holiday villa who would give us a discount). And they said YES!!!

The trip is 14 days however the return flight sets off at 8:30pm(Orlando time) on the 22nd and then we land at 9:30am(UK time) on the 23rd.


----------



## owensdad

Almost ready for our trip, Sunday morning is going to be hectic! Stay at the airport hotel and fly Monday morning, just not looking forward to the flight though, almost ten hours from England!!! I suppose if we manage to tame our 2.5 year old little girl then I can read up on driving in Florida, that's going to be fun!! Although I suppose it can't be any worse than over here!!  3 more sleeps as the wife would say!!!


----------



## LVMom23

Mom2Miracles said:


> I would imagine they are only contacting the Dr/Drs that you list for your wish organization - MAW? One of our Drs helped the Child Life Specialist who put Peanuts name/info in for a wish, so she was in direct contact with our organization (Children's Wish Foundation). We have a few Drs, but only one has been in touch with CWF and she is the only one signing off on her medical forms/releases.
> 
> How would they have gotten Hannah's Drs information? I would give them the appropriate Drs names/numbers so they can talk to the ones taking care of her now. Hopefully they get things sorted out.


Yeah, we are going through MAW.

I don't remember ever giving them any of our Texas docs and neither does my husband.  The only docs I remember giving them info on are our local specialist and Hannah's NIH pediatrician (who is in VA).  

Hopefully this will get resolved tomorrow.  The curiosity is killing me!


----------



## jj0plin

mommy2girlswv said:


> GKTW coloring pages...
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/pre/Downloads/gktw-color-book.pdf


Thank you!!  I will be printing two copies of these for the plane!!


----------



## jwallaceent

mommy2girlswv said:


> GKTW coloring pages...
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/pre/Downloads/gktw-color-book.pdf



I am printing too! I will save for the plane ride too! So excited we leave in 6 days!!!


----------



## jj0plin

jwallaceent said:


> I am printing too! I will save for the plane ride too! So excited we leave in 6 days!!!



Oh my gosh, 6 days?!?!?   here I am starting to panic over 14 days, but 6 sounds much more panic worthy!!  are you all ready to go??


----------



## jwallaceent

jj0plin said:


> Oh my gosh, 6 days?!?!?   here I am starting to panic over 14 days, but 6 sounds much more panic worthy!!  are you all ready to go??



We are working on it! It has been chaotic at our house...We had our send off party Tuesday night and that was awesome!! They were so sweet and MAW is an awesome foundation! I have a 14 year old who plays school softball and travel softball, my 11 year old started baseball this week, and then my three year old(MAW child) is asking can I put a sticker on the countdown...when are we going to Disney...are we leaving yet???!? I have started packing since Brooke's birthday was the 27th of February she got so much stuff for her trip! 
I still have some shopping to do for hubby  and still have practices lined up all week and weekend ... oh and a fundraiser Saturday....not so sure when all this is going to get done but I know it will I will finally be able to breath when I get on the plane!! Maybe!! 

We are so excited and can not wait to do a vacation as a family of five! This will be our first family vacation since Brooke was born!! 

How is your trip planning going...those two weeks will fly by!!!


----------



## jj0plin

jwallaceent said:


> We are working on it! It has been chaotic at our house...We had our send off party Tuesday night and that was awesome!! They were so sweet and MAW is an awesome foundation! I have a 14 year old who plays school softball and travel softball, my 11 year old started baseball this week, and then my three year old(MAW child) is asking can I put a sticker on the countdown...when are we going to Disney...are we leaving yet???!? I have started packing since Brooke's birthday was the 27th of February she got so much stuff for her trip!
> I still have some shopping to do for hubby  and still have practices lined up all week and weekend ... oh and a fundraiser Saturday....not so sure when all this is going to get done but I know it will I will finally be able to breath when I get on the plane!! Maybe!!
> 
> We are so excited and can not wait to do a vacation as a family of five! This will be our first family vacation since Brooke was born!!
> 
> How is your trip planning going...those two weeks will fly by!!!



sounds like my life!!  The kids have swim lessons on Tuesdays and Thursdays, Addison has allergy shots on Wednesdays... Trevor just started soccer conditioning on Mon, Tues and Thursday. I work Thursday-Sunday nights.  I have nothing packed, still need to borrow suitcases, need to go shopping for some summer clothes, find some crocs for the kids, make a bunch of lists (my favorite thing to do!), and find a ride to and from the airport. I have found a dog sitter and a fish feeder so I guess that's a start.


----------



## jwallaceent

jj0plin said:


> sounds like my life!!  The kids have swim lessons on Tuesdays and Thursdays, Addison has allergy shots on Wednesdays... Trevor just started soccer conditioning on Mon, Tues and Thursday. I work Thursday-Sunday nights.  I have nothing packed, still need to borrow suitcases, need to go shopping for some summer clothes, find some crocs for the kids, make a bunch of lists (my favorite thing to do!), and find a ride to and from the airport. I have found a dog sitter and a fish feeder so I guess that's a start.



Wow you are very busy too!! It will all come together! I would check with your wish granters....I told them I had family that would take us and they insisted no they want to do this for our family and let them...I said ok. I did not know however it was going to be a limo!!

Also...I posted pics on our PTR...if anyone would like to see!


----------



## jj0plin

When I talked to our wish coordinator last week, he told me that Elliot would be receiving the Make A Wish Shirt in the mail and that he should wear it on the flights, that it might help get special recognition.  We received awesome Wish Trip shirts in the Big Give and I wanted everyone to wear those on travel days.  Should we all wear ours and then have him wear the one they sent or would his big give one be okay?


----------



## brookerene

Leeds-Josh said:


> Well It was originally One week but because of my condition, It would be a lot for me to do in 7 days (especially traveling all the way from England)so we asked if we could have an extra week and find our own accommodation at our own expense (We know a friend who has a holiday villa who would give us a discount). And they said YES!!!
> 
> The trip is 14 days however the return flight sets off at 8:30pm(Orlando time) on the 22nd and then we land at 9:30am(UK time) on the 23rd.



ALright!  that sounds great!



owensdad said:


> Almost ready for our trip, Sunday morning is going to be hectic! Stay at the airport hotel and fly Monday morning, just not looking forward to the flight though, almost ten hours from England!!! I suppose if we manage to tame our 2.5 year old little girl then I can read up on driving in Florida, that's going to be fun!! Although I suppose it can't be any worse than over here!!  3 more sleeps as the wife would say!!!



Yay time is almost here!  I hope your trip is awesome!


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> When I talked to our wish coordinator last week, he told me that Elliot would be receiving the Make A Wish Shirt in the mail and that he should wear it on the flights, that it might help get special recognition.  We received awesome Wish Trip shirts in the Big Give and I wanted everyone to wear those on travel days.  Should we all wear ours and then have him wear the one they sent or would his big give one be okay?



I think one thing to consider.... the Make-a-wish logo and shirts are highly recognizable...their branding is widespread and probably would be better to wear for that reason...  I think it also would be polite to wear theirs since they are paying for the trip...there will be great opportunities to wear the BG ones throughout the trip... but if he is the only one getting one (ours gave them to all of us)  then maybe he can wear it over a BG to the airport and then pack it when you get to GKTW?  
ALso, will there be one of your wish grantors there to see you off?  That might make a difference on how you decide....  Hope it works out... !


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> Thank you!!  I will be printing two copies of these for the plane!!



I'm going to teach her now what each picture is because she know what wdw is, but not so much about gktw. And after we come home let her take few to her grandparents house and she can tell them about her trip and color too..


----------



## jj0plin

brookerene said:


> I think one thing to consider.... the Make-a-wish logo and shirts are highly recognizable...their branding is widespread and probably would be better to wear for that reason...  I think it also would be polite to wear theirs since they are paying for the trip...there will be great opportunities to wear the BG ones throughout the trip... but if he is the only one getting one (ours gave them to all of us)  then maybe he can wear it over a BG to the airport and then pack it when you get to GKTW?
> ALso, will there be one of your wish grantors there to see you off?  That might make a difference on how you decide....  Hope it works out... !


Good points... guess it will okay for him to be wearing something different than us   maybe I'll just carry the other as a spare in case something is spilled


----------



## mommy2girlswv

We got our shirts back in October and put them up, but my dh didn't get one and my youngest dd is too big. They also gave January a hat and we are going have her wear that too on the way down.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## LVMom23

Abby (Hannah's sister) wanted to take a picture with all the Mickeys and Minnies we have.  The extra big one was given to us by a friend (it was her son's, but he outgrew it), the big Minnie was from the MAW volunteers, and the musical one was given to Hannah by one of her nurses.


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> Abby (Hannah's sister) wanted to take a picture with all the Mickeys and Minnies we have.  The extra big one was given to us by a friend (it was her son's, but he outgrew it), the big Minnie was from the MAW volunteers, and the musical one was given to Hannah by one of her nurses.



LOL!! That's a cute pic! (And, maybe make some room in the house for coming back with a few more Mickey and Minnies....)


----------



## Perrinsmommy

LVMom23 said:


> Okay, I'm confused....
> 
> I talked to our MAW volunteer, and she checked to see the status of our wish.
> 
> Apparently they are waiting to hear back from Hannah's doctor ... but they said it is one in Texas?!   We moved from Texas to Vegas last June, and her doctors are all out here now.  The only Texas doctor we still have listed is her Gaucher specialist, but it is listed as a contact for doctors to ask questions specifically about her disease.   He hasn't seen Hannah for over a year.
> 
> I'm so very confused!   When they check to see if a child gets approval for travel, how many doctors do they contact?



The only dr they contacted for us was our Neurologist. He was the contact I gave them because he diagnosed the majority of our "issues". He had the paperwork back to them within the week.


----------



## LVMom23

Perrinsmommy said:


> The only dr they contacted for us was our Neurologist. He was the contact I gave them because he diagnosed the majority of our "issues". He had the paperwork back to them within the week.


Same with Hannah's issues.

Well, the good news is whatever Texas doc it was did give their approval already   Now we just have to wait for the rest of the approval process to be done 

(Although I am still curious as to what doc it was!)


----------



## kimmg

LVMom23 said:


> Abby (Hannah's sister) wanted to take a picture with all the Mickeys and Minnies we have.  The extra big one was given to us by a friend (it was her son's, but he outgrew it), the big Minnie was from the MAW volunteers, and the musical one was given to Hannah by one of her nurses.



How cool! I keep meaning to do that with DS's Cars collection.


----------



## fulseasmama

jj0plin said:


> When I talked to our wish coordinator last week, he told me that Elliot would be receiving the Make A Wish Shirt in the mail and that he should wear it on the flights, that it might help get special recognition.  We received awesome Wish Trip shirts in the Big Give and I wanted everyone to wear those on travel days.  Should we all wear ours and then have him wear the one they sent or would his big give one be okay?




I think you can do whatever works well for you.  We wore our Wish Trip shirts from the Big Give and I think people noticed us just fine as everyone was extra nice to us during our travels.  We did get a shirt from MAW for Chelsea but she just wanted to wear her princess wish trip shirt and they were fine with it.  They did give us buttons to put on the kids backpacks and to wear in the parks.  You are getting close!!!


----------



## fulseasmama

Hi Everyone,
I put this over on my PTR but thought I would offer it up here too...I have finally started our Trip Report.  I think I totally under estimated the amount of time it would take to edit the thousands of pictures we took but I have 4 days of pictures ready to go so I am getting started.  Come join me here---Bibbiti Bobbiti Make A Wish Helps our Boo Have Her Princess Wishes Come True!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Corrine 1973

jj0plin said:


> When I talked to our wish coordinator last week, he told me that Elliot would be receiving the Make A Wish Shirt in the mail and that he should wear it on the flights, that it might help get special recognition.  We received awesome Wish Trip shirts in the Big Give and I wanted everyone to wear those on travel days.  Should we all wear ours and then have him wear the one they sent or would his big give one be okay?



We decided to wear are big shirts saying "Wish Trip 2009".  We were definalty noticed at the airport and they open a new line for us so we could check in and check our bags.  It was very nice of them and saved us a lot of time.

I think as long as it says Wish Trip it will be notice.  JIC- have everyone where there buttons.


----------



## mom2pixies

Just learned something from a BBB thread I've been following in answer to a question I have about short hair makeovers and thought I would share. Apparently, if your DD is having a birthday at the time of the BBB appointment, you can request a special 'Birthday Princess' sash for her instead of the regular 'Princess' one. Just another way that Disney makes a b-day celebration all the more special....

Was so stoked about that info, had to share. My bad if it's already been mentioned by other members or is common knowledge among you Disney saavy folks!


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> Okay, I'm confused....
> 
> I talked to our MAW volunteer, and she checked to see the status of our wish.
> 
> Apparently they are waiting to hear back from Hannah's doctor ... but they said it is one in Texas?!   We moved from Texas to Vegas last June, and her doctors are all out here now.  The only Texas doctor we still have listed is her Gaucher specialist, but it is listed as a contact for doctors to ask questions specifically about her disease.   He hasn't seen Hannah for over a year.
> 
> I'm so very confused!   When they check to see if a child gets approval for travel, how many doctors do they contact?


They may be looking for the doctor who made the diagnosis.

Feel free to call Make a Wish and ask them about the application and the doctor issue.


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> Has anyone ever participated in the Pirates and Princess Party at GKTW?  We plan to attend it on our 2nd day there, after visiting Sea World. I was just wondering if the kids were dressed up for the party?  I am sure Addison would love any chance she can get to dress as a princess, but I didn't want Elliot to be left out of that.  I was thinking of finding him some pirate attire, but wanted to know if that was common or if he'd stand out


We enjoyed the party, especially since our DD is a princess.  She danced with Shamu, and was crowned princess.  Some of the boys dressed up, but most of the girls did.  She loved the crafts.  The Christmas parts was great also.


----------



## HeatherSP

2 fantastic big gives at our house today! I posted them on Lhea's PTR.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Just made ADR for The Crystal Palace at 3:35pm on May 10th 2011. I hope my dd enjoys it..


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> Just made ADR for The Crystal Palace at 3:35pm on May 10th 2011. I hope my dd enjoys it..




How exciting! Have fun!


----------



## HeatherSP

We got another big give!!!! Stop by Lhea's PTR if you love Cinderella!


----------



## kimmg

I started a PTR and was wondering how I get it listed on the entry page? Do I send a PM to Maroo?




HeatherSP said:


> We got another big give!!!! Stop by Lhea's PTR if you love Cinderella!


 How exciting. I'm trying to get caught up on all the TR's and PTR's.


----------



## brookerene

kimmg said:


> I started a PTR and was wondering how I get it listed on the entry page? Do I send a PM to Maroo?
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting. I'm trying to get caught up on all the TR's and PTR's.



Yeh PM Maroo, she's the one who does the adding on.


Sometimes it is hard to keep up with the ptrs....  and trs....  but it's fun!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!


----------



## brookerene

Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!



Yay!  That is awesome!


----------



## brookerene

We have received another awesome BIG GIVE.... come check it out!!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!



YAY for dates!! Ours are June 8-14th. Can't wait for the Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!




Great


----------



## PenelopeL

Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!



Woohoo!!  Congratulations on getting your dates! The months are going to FLY by!


----------



## LVMom23

Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!


Yay!!!!   I am so excited for you


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Hi everyone.. I posted some picture on our PTR. Welcome to all new Disboarders. I will need to catch up on everyone when we get back. I hoe all is well.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mommy2girlswv said:


> Just made ADR for The Crystal Palace at 3:35pm on May 10th 2011. I hope my dd enjoys it..


The Wish Trip Lounge is right next door to the Crystal Palace.


----------



## Bill_Lin

brookerene said:


> Yeh PM Maroo, she's the one who does the adding on.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to keep up with the ptrs....  and trs....  but it's fun!


I believe Maroo is in Disney right now.


----------



## Manymosi

Just updated our Trip Report:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40383813&postcount=99


----------



## PenelopeL

Okay, at the risk of sounding terribly uncultured, I just found out that it is customary to tip the "Skycap." I have a few questions about this, because the only thing I know about this is that it is the person who helps you with your luggage, and the usual is about $1 per bag. So my biggest question is: when do you tip him/her? Before? After? I don't want to make the person uncomfortable and have one of those awkward moments. 

My other question is: are there any other people I should be tipping, and how much? Where I'm from, the only people you tip (that I know of, anyway) are those who serve your food, and the delivery guy.  Help!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

brookerene said:


> Yay!  That is awesome!





Tonyababyrn said:


> YAY for dates!! Ours are June 8-14th. Can't wait for the Star Wars Weekends.





mommy2girlswv said:


> Great





PenelopeL said:


> Woohoo!!  Congratulations on getting your dates! The months are going to FLY by!





LVMom23 said:


> Yay!!!!   I am so excited for you



Thanks everyone!!! We can't wait. Now I need to find a boarder or someone to care for the family dog, Perrin's support animal and someone to come check on the cats!! Whoo! Better get busy. We are done with spring break now. We are in the home stretch at school, so time will fly! I can't believe we will be there in 2 months! It will FLY!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

PenelopeL said:


> Okay, at the risk of sounding terribly uncultured, I just found out that it is customary to tip the "Skycap." I have a few questions about this, because the only thing I know about this is that it is the person who helps you with your luggage, and the usual is about $1 per bag. So my biggest question is: when do you tip him/her? Before? After? I don't want to make the person uncomfortable and have one of those awkward moments.
> 
> My other question is: are there any other people I should be tipping, and how much? Where I'm from, the only people you tip (that I know of, anyway) are those who serve your food, and the delivery guy.  Help!



I think it's a dollar or 2 per bag. You usually tip after he hands you your boarding pass and claim check tickets. I usually don't skycap but I did last year when flying back from Chicago because I had my baby with me and didn't feel like standing in line.  If you stay on property, you sometimes tip the maid and the bellhop. Staying at GKTW, I would say they wouldn't except tips anyway. I would say just at restaurants, bars, etc. Hope this helps!


----------



## newdrama12

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think it's a dollar or 2 per bag. You usually tip after he hands you your boarding pass and claim check tickets. I usually don't skycap but I did last year when flying back from Chicago because I had my baby with me and didn't feel like standing in line.  If you stay on property, you sometimes tip the maid and the bellhop. Staying at GKTW, I would say they wouldn't except tips anyway. I would say just at restaurants, bars, etc. Hope this helps!



Yep, No tipping needed at GKTW. Volunteers are NOT allowed to take tips for any reason.


----------



## brookerene

The Big Give has visited us via the Hundred Acre Wood...so jaunt on over to see the great gifts sent our way!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think it's a dollar or 2 per bag. You usually tip after he hands you your boarding pass and claim check tickets. I usually don't skycap but I did last year when flying back from Chicago because I had my baby with me and didn't feel like standing in line.  If you stay on property, you sometimes tip the maid and the bellhop. Staying at GKTW, I would say they wouldn't except tips anyway. I would say just at restaurants, bars, etc. Hope this helps!



I knew we need money for tips and we should tips someone to do with our luggage. Who skycap? Remember first timer here. My family is more for Road trips not plane trips.


----------



## wbh1964

GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?


----------



## blessedmom4

wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?


*
I say shoot for the moon, it is HER Wish, Let her ask for whatever that looks like to her! As for being older, there are quite a few TR's with older children/teens at GKTW and others staying on site. Let your MAW Granters tell you what is or ins't possible, based on what she wishes .  Just my two cents...*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?



My daughter is 17 and on her wish trip right now. We stayed at GKTW. We really didn't do too much at the Villa but it's a once in a lifetime stay. We had a blast and eating ice cream everynight is fun. The Village is just amazing.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> My daughter is 17 and on her wish trip right now. We stayed at GKTW. We really didn't do too much at the Villa but it's a once in a lifetime stay. We had a blast and eating ice cream everynight is fun. The Village is just amazing.



*Hi Kris!!! Thought about you all week! I hope the magic is continuing!!  *


----------



## xanphylus

wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?



And remember, if you stay at GKTW or they have you go through GKTW to get your tickets and stuff, it won't just be a Disney vacation. Something to keep in mind!  You will get tickets to Disney, Universal and Sea World and have access to lots more stuff.  Some of the kids that wished to stay at say, the Grand Floridian, still went through GKTW for their tickets and had access to the activities and such at GKTW. But that was still a Disney wish. 

I don't know how MAW does a wish for Universal though.... could be the same, could be completely different. Does anyone else know?

And it's her only wish- wish for the sky if that's what she wants! A wish is never too much, the worst they could do is tone it down some I bet.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?



 I was concerned about the same thing...it being geared toward the younger ones, as my wish kid is a 12 yr old boy and with his 17 yr old sister. But, everyone here says the same thing..it's a once in a lifetime stay and we will love it. Now we are looking forward to it!!

Hope she gets to stay where she wants!!


----------



## billwendy

We were there last year with a 15 year old on my nephew's trip. She loved it!! Kind of like Disney - she felt like a kid again. She LOVED the pools, ice cream, little arcade, getting her nails done - really she felt very independant there. We didnt spend a ton of time there, as we were in the parks, but make sure your child wishes her wish!!!!! you just never know!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> I knew we need money for tips and we should tips someone to do with our luggage. Who skycap? Remember first timer here. My family is more for Road trips not plane trips.



Skycap is the curbside checkin. Its so you don't have to go to the counter. You just check in at the curb. They take your bags and give you your boarding passes and luggage claim tickets and you go straight to security


----------



## owensdad

90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!


----------



## angeque143

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME!!!!


----------



## PenelopeL

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think it's a dollar or 2 per bag. You usually tip after he hands you your boarding pass and claim check tickets. I usually don't skycap but I did last year when flying back from Chicago because I had my baby with me and didn't feel like standing in line.  If you stay on property, you sometimes tip the maid and the bellhop. Staying at GKTW, I would say they wouldn't except tips anyway. I would say just at restaurants, bars, etc. Hope this helps!



Thanks for this info. It is so helpful! I was worried I would offend someone by not tipping them when I should, but I guess it's not too different from where I live. 



newdrama12 said:


> Yep, No tipping needed at GKTW. Volunteers are NOT allowed to take tips for any reason.



Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## PenelopeL

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



Exciting! Hope your week is fantastic, and full of good times!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



Have a WONDERFUL time!!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



I hope the little ones have great time, enjoy the warm weather...


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> Skycap is the curbside checkin. Its so you don't have to go to the counter. You just check in at the curb. They take your bags and give you your boarding passes and luggage claim tickets and you go straight to security



Thanks, our airport is very very small. The airplane we are in to ATL and back from ATL only haves 52seats. I been to the airport few times to drop off and pick up people and I never saw curbside checkin at ours.
The whole airport map   It's small...but it's our state airport.


----------



## tinytreasures

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



Have a wonderful time


----------



## jwallaceent

owensdad said:


> 90 mins to go then off to the airport, Owens wish begins!!!



Have a great time...


----------



## jj0plin

Oh my gosh.... 10 days left!!!!  Where did the time go??!?  I better get busy!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Does anyone know if "Tinkerbell" can still be viewed at Tinkerbell's Treasures in MK? I know that they have discontinued waking her up each morning, but just wondering if you still can see the her 'light' race around the shop or peer into the keyhole of the dresser drawer to see her?-9999999999999

I just think Brooke would get such a kick out of seeing Tink. I know I would! She's my fave character!


----------



## brookerene

There was a Big Give that has journeyed our way...take a safari on over to our PTR to see it....!!!


----------



## maroo

mom2pixies said:


> Does anyone know if "Tinkerbell" can still be viewed at Tinkerbell's Treasures in MK? I know that they have discontinued waking her up each morning, but just wondering if you still can see the her 'light' race around the shop or peer into the keyhole of the dresser drawer to see her?-9999999999999
> 
> I just think Brooke would get such a kick out of seeing Tink. I know I would! She's my fave character!



Lauren got to meet Tink in Epcot - right now they have the fairies there in Epcot for the Flower and Garden Festival.  Not sure where they will be when that is done, but it was cool to meet her!  It was just like a regular character meet and greet!


----------



## maroo

I am back!

The paper on my desk is crazy and I sorta forgot to pay my internet bill at home (whoops!    ), so I am internetless until they get my check processed.  lol

But...I am going to catch up on this thread as much as possible and get caught up on all of my PM's!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> The paper on my desk is crazy and I sorta forgot to pay my internet bill at home (whoops!    ), so I am internetless until they get my check processed.  lol
> 
> But...I am going to catch up on this thread as much as possible and get caught up on all of my PM's!



Welcome home Maroo!


----------



## maroo

PenelopeL said:


> I hope it's okay to ask this in this thread. We are getting ready to go on My son's wish trip, and it just occurred to me that he has never been to the beach, but has always asked what it was. This would be the perfect opportunity to get a little beach time in, since I'm pretty sure it will be a few years before another opportunity to go to the beach comes along. With that in mind, can anyone recommend a nearby beach (or the closest possible one) that would be a good place to take the kids while we are in Florida?



I think you got the beach answer...

But I just wanted to say  to the Wish Trippers thread! 



wbh1964 said:


> Just curious, how long does it take "usually" between when a child is referred for Make a Wish and when the wish is granted?  I know there is probably a huge variation but just curious how long in general.  I am referring my 15 yr old dd but I am not telling her until I hear back from MAW...I don't want to get her hopes up in case she is turned down
> Thanks!



I don't think there is a good "usual"...I have seen anywhere from a couple of weeks to months and months.  Depends on your chapter, funding, your doctor's speed in getting the forms back, etc, etc.  

 to the Wish Trippers thread! 



MitoDadMO said:


> Question.
> 
> How long will it take to get from GKTW to each park?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to the parks for opening or shortly there after.
> 
> We will be parking in handicap parking, how close to the gates is this parking?
> 
> 4 DAYS!!!!



I know you are already gone...but for anyone else wondering this answer or for the future lurkers...

Generally GKTW to any park is 20-30 min - but try to stay off the interstate if it is rush hour.  Add another 30 min to get to the MK, since you have to take another mode of transportation to get there.

AK and DHS are really close to the front gate.  Epcot seemed further away, but I think it was because they really did not have enough HA parking and it was always full by the time we got there.  

MK is close to the TTC, but then you have to take the boat or monorail.  We took the boat and it seemed easier (not having to push Jessica - who was in a manual chair) up the big ramp and getting her down the big ramp was a plus.  And at the end of the day at MK - it is much faster to take the boat than the monorail back to the TTC.



blessedmom4 said:


> *We understand Christy, . Work DOES come first, unfortunately!!! *




 

It does?!?!?








just kidding!






kimmg said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me but I was here a couple months ago asking questions. DS was diagnosed with Wilm's tumor last year in June and he finished his chemo Nov. 29th.
> 
> Well we met with our wish coordinator a couple weeks ago and Disneyworld is a go!  Our wish coordinator told us it would be in the fall but they called on Friday and they are checking into the beginning of May. I can't believe it might be so close. I'm busy reading and trying to figure everything out as fast as we can.
> 
> This will be DH and my 4th trip and DS's 2nd(although he was only 10 months the 1st time). DS on the 16th. I keep waffling on our decision to take the trip now since DD is only just-turned 1 but I keep wondering what if we wait and something happens. Plus it would be so nice to just have something fun to talk about and look forward to. How do some of you feel about waiting until kids are a little older to experience more vs going soon and having something a really positive experience to heal?



this is a toss up, in my opinion.  I am not a parent, so take this with grain of salt...but it seems to me to be easier to take a smaller child to Disney that is still in a stroller that can sleep when they want in the stroller...easier than taking a young child that has to walk around the parks and gets tired and cranky.  It just seems easier to take a younger child - especially if you do plan to go later as a family, too.  

IF it was going to be the only time you would be able to go because of finances or travel issues or whatever, then I might wait...but if you can go ahead and go...then seems like the thing to do??

Not sure what other feedback you go on here...I need to keep reading.... 



LVMom23 said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> We started going through the WDW for kids books, and it is overwhelming!   We are trying to see what type of rides we can bring Hannah on.   Small World is a definite and possibly the jungle cruise.
> 
> For you WDW experts out there, can you come up with more possibilities for an almost 3yo who is unable to walk or sit up unassisted for long periods of time (usually needs to be held) who is also at a 1yo level developmentally?  It can be at any of the parks or Universal (which I think they mentioned we could also go to).
> 
> She loves lights, colors, and music if that helps!



We just got back...so I might be able to help with this....

Magic Kingdom

At MK Lauren could stay in her wheelchair for these rides:  Small World, Buzz Lightyear, Pooh (we asked them to turn OFF the bouncing), Flying Carpets (we did not ride this, but supposedly they have a wheelchair car??), Jungle Cruise (I have good pictures of this...I gotta get my pics organized!).

We also thought she could probably handle Dumbo riding in her Mom's lap, but we never tried it. 

Peter Pan is possible, if she is small and you are able to transfer her while on a moving walkway...I did hit Lauren's head on the ride..., but she liked it.   She is 70 pounds and transferring her on the ride while it was moving was not easy.  

Of course the shows (Philharmagic, etc, etc) were all wheelchair accessible - but not sure how she will do with 3D attractions??

Epcot

We actually took Lauren on Soarin'.  She sat between her Mom and I...We transfered Jessica (who has a spinal cord injury chest down and she was fine riding it with no assistance from us) and then transfered Lauren.  She just leaned against her Mom and we seat belted her in.  But Lauren did not really like it - too much motion on the screen for her.

Turtle Talk with Crush and Nemo are both wheelchair accessible rides.  The Land is wheelchair accessible (but boring for most kids).  

I can't remember anything else...we did not have much time there.  



DHS

Toy Story - wheelchair accessible!  (But it does whip around pretty fast in a few places - so you might want to ride it first - Lauren does not ride Toy Story because it is too much movement for her)

All shows - wheelchair accessible!  Don't be afraid to ask for closer seating for her - the CM's will probably do that anyway, when they see you are a wish family - but don't be afraid to ask if they are going to put you in the back of a theatre.


AK

Safari - wheelchair accessible - but also very bumpy.  It is a long ride...so I don't know about riding this twice...it would take quite a while.  Lauren can't ride - too bumpy.

Lion King and the Nemo Show are so wonderful and she can stay in her chair for both of those.  Ask for "the box" at the Nemo show.  Best seat in the house!

The train to Rafiki's island is also accessible.



The wonderful thing about Disney is that the rides are fun...but so much of Disney has little to do with the rides.  The shows, fireworks, character greetings, etc are all so disability friendly that you could go to Disney and never ride anything and still get so much out of your day.  

Lauren rode very few rides on this last trip and she still had a blast!  



Keep in mind that with the magic button you guys can ride anything more than once and not have much of a wait...so you can always ride it first and test it out for her.


Note for anyone else reading this...(as I am sure your child won't be into rollercoasters...)...I was SOOO impressed with Expedition Everest and Rock-n-Rollercoaster because they have swing away arms so that it is fairly easy to transfer in and out of the roller coaster - very neat for someone with upper body strength.


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Welcome home Maroo!



Thanks, Tim!   How was your trip?!?


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> Thanks, Tim!   How was your trip?!?



It was busy in the parks, as you know, but we got there early and pretty much did everything we wanted. I don't want to ruin the surprise but something happened to us that was so amazing... and the unexpected is one of the reasons I (we) love Disney so much. There is no way I can get out of writing a TR for this trip, but I guess that will help me pass the time, since we can't go or travel back to Florida for a while...


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> Feeling guilty here hope this is Okay to do.
> I booked the 50s cafe on the 20th even though we don't have dates. It's okay to cancel if we don't get our dates we want right?
> I figured I better get it now or we wouldn't get anything since it is star wars weekend.
> I tried booking CRT for any day that week but it was all booked up



Don't feel guilty!

Book it and cancel as soon as you know you won't be able to use it.  Typical families do this all the time and a wish trip is even more special to plan - go for it!



MitoDadMO said:


> I Have a question about the GAC and our group.  How will the GAC work with rides that Kade would not normally be able to ride, like Rock 'n Rollercoaster?  Will we be allowed to jump the line even if he does not ride a ride?



Technically the GAC is only for the child it is issued to - BUT - we used it for all the rides for Lauren and her brother.  Her brother took it to the CM and was very honest and told them it was his sister's wish trip and where should they line up and 100% of the time they sent him to the FP line or the exit.  This was the same at Sea World (and we never went to Universal).

I think they get it... A wish child should not have to wait for their brother or sister to go on a ride that has an hour wait when they could be in and out and back with their family enjoying time together.  

This does NOT go for any other GAC (as they are not transferable).  This is only for the green light GAC that issued by GKTW for this one trip - and this "advice" is not official - this is just how it worked 100% of the time for Lauren's trip and for every other family that I know of that has tried it.  I have never heard of a CM denying access.



cmgsykes said:


> Hi everyone! I am not sure if I'm posting in the right spot?! My little boy Griff has been granted a Wish trip to Disney World in April and we are all beyond excited!! Griff is 5 years old and was diagnosed with Leukemia last March.  We also have two little girls (who love princesses) Addison, 4, and, Ansley, 2. Griff is most excited about meeting his favorite superhero, Spiderman, at Universal Studios. Any help in planning our trip is most appreciated, especially in scheduling Character Dining. Thanks so much!!!



 to the Wish Trippers thread!!  

I hope your son is doing much better now!



Cheshire Figment said:


> No.  You will not.  The GAC is issued for the person with the disability, and if that person does not go on the attraction that is misuse of the GAC.  The trip and special privileges are for the child with the disability, not for the rest of the family.



I am sorry, I disagree with this - only for wish trips.  I know a typical GAC is issued to the disabled person only - and misuse of it is not cool at all.  But for a wish trip, all of the CM's that we came in contact with wanted the sibling to be able to spend time with their whole family and waiting in line forever just doesn't jive with this.  

I realize you are a CM - and totally appreciate where you are coming from on this - as I know GAC's are misused all the time. 

Disney only gives these families three days in Disney - and I honestly believe that if I were talking to a manager at the parks that they would really want the family to be together as much as possible and would bend over backwards to provide any and all access to the siblings, too.  Just for wish trips. 

I may get in trouble for writing this...if a Mod wants to adjust it, they can.  But I have strong feelings about this and the precedent from many families in the past two years suggests a consistent "yes you can" for the siblings of children with GKTW issued wish trip GAC's.

I am not advocating anyone lie - I think the families should tell the CM at the ride that it is not their GAC but belongs to their sister/brother and they are on a wish trip and just see where the CM directs them.


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> It was busy in the parks, as you know, but we got there early and pretty much did everything we wanted. I don't want to ruin the surprise but something happened to us that was so amazing... and the unexpected is one of the reasons I (we) love Disney so much. There is no way I can get out of writing a TR for this trip, but I guess that will help me pass the time, since we can't go or travel back to Florida for a while...



I wasn't going to do a TR either...and I gave away most of our surprises on my FB page - but I think I might have to do at least a mini one...we had way to many adventures not to!

The crowds were INSANE.


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> I wasn't going to do a TR either...and I gave away most of our surprises on my FB page - but I think I might have to do at least a mini one...we had way to many adventures not to!
> 
> The crowds were INSANE.



You better do a TR!  I have to live vicariously through you guys and your TR's. All of our trips have been canceled in the last 2 years and I don't see one until at least April 2012 happening. So, come on! Write down the adventures!


----------



## jj0plin

Question about the Walmart by GKTW... I've read that they had Disney Souvenirs for sale there... does anyone know if they also have stuff from Sea World and Universal?  I'd love to get Addie and Elliot Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts to wear on our Universal day and was considering making some but if they have them there that would save some trouble.  I'd like to get Trevor (and possibly the adults) a Sea World shirt in advance of our Sea World day too.


----------



## maroo

I have to run...and I am only caught up to page 100...you guys were BUSY while I was gone.  

But here are my last couple of responses to what I have read so far. 



kimmg said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a wish trip and food allergies? My DS can not eat gluten and I've heard that GKTW will accommodate us but are there many options? He's been really picky about food since chemo. I want him to not spend the whole time sad about what he can't have and prepare to bring things if they don't have many alternatives. I know Disney is amazing about dealing with it but I wonder about Universal or Sea World? Thanks in advance for any info.



I think you will find that Disney is awesome with Food Allergy information.  Don't be afraid to ask the chefs to even make something when you have a meal, too!  

Sea World doesn't have many restaurants and I have no idea how good they are??

I have heard on a podcast that Universal is not as good with dealing with food allergies and special dining requests...but, I am not sure I would spend much time eating there anyway?  Since you only have a day (probably - most families only schedule one day there??) - then maybe that can be a low key eating day and you can schedule all of your bigger meals at Disney??  



mom2_3girls said:


> I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. My name is Rachel..married to a wonderful man Tom and we have 3 girls.  Taylor is 15 and is healthy, Olivia (our wish tripper) 8, and Sydney 7 (healthy).  Olivia has been sick since birth with chronic GI issues which lead to multiple GI surgeries and then a G tube being placed. When she turned 2 we discovered an Immune Deficiency, then she started in with blood glucose issues (very highs and very lows) along with tiring quickly and muscle pains.  Last year our wonderful Neuro (who we had met only once) put it all together and though she had Mito. We just got our diagnosis a few months ago...Mitochondrial Disease Complex V.  Olivia was given a Make A Wish application 2 years ago (by a NP in Immunology) for her Immune Deficiency, but her Immunologist wouldn't sign the paper since she could not say what kind of Immune Deficiency she had (needless to say there were a few unhappy people).  Her ped and I were talking and was decided we should try send in an application and here we are.  We have our dates and we will be going April 27th - May 3rd.
> 
> I have been lurking for a few days just reading and I'm so overwhelmed in trying to plan this trip...given that we have so little time to plan.  I hope to get some great info from this board.  I'm still a little unsure how it all works, so it may take time to get it all figured out.



 to the wish trippers thread!!

Don't worry too much about figuring it all out - I knew very little when we went on our wish trip and the magic just tends to unfold, even if you don't plan much at all.  The more you know the better...but don't stress if you don't know about all of this stuff...it takes a long time to learn it all - three years for me so far. 



cmgsykes said:


> Thanks!! I'll check it out!! And I think I've figured out what a PTR is!!!



Bless your heart!  I really gotta learn not to use so many acronyms on this thread...it can be confusing!



Bill_Lin said:


> I had the same idea for our trip.  However, I found that the slow paced morning with strawberry waffles at the Gingerbread House, characters that visit the village most mornings, and conserving our energy was a better choice.  The crowds don't interfere much with wish families.  It is also impossible to keep up a pace of long days throughout the trip.  You will all become exhausted.



I try now to schedule a long day, short day, long day, short day, etc...and we did a "break" day this trip and that worked really well for us.

I have to admit, though - the crowds DID affect us - even though Lauren and Jessica qualified for GAC's that helped with the lines - we found that trying to get food, for example, was very hard with all the crowds and took a lot of time.  I am sorta revising my crowd theory after last week.  But...the parks were considered 9.8 (out of 10) on some of our days...so they were really crowded.


----------



## fulseasmama

jj0plin said:


> Question about the Walmart by GKTW... I've read that they had Disney Souvenirs for sale there... does anyone know if they also have stuff from Sea World and Universal?  I'd love to get Addie and Elliot Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts to wear on our Universal day and was considering making some but if they have them there that would save some trouble.  I'd like to get Trevor (and possibly the adults) a Sea World shirt in advance of our Sea World day too.



I never went to the Walmart but I can tell you from our 2 days at universal that they sold Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts everywhere...Even well before you entered the park so you could buy them near the parking and then have an adult run their other shirts back to the car.  Just as an FYI it was after looking carefully that I realized there were girl and boy shirts...just a bit different but they are both available.  Our kids had fun wearing them and meeting Thing 2.  Sorry I can't be of more help about finding them earlier at Walmart.  I am sure someone else will have that info!


----------



## Chelley00

Hi everyone!

One of my best friends is getting ready for her son's Wish Trip.  I'm so excited for her because they totally deserve the break.  She has limited internet access (on her phone only) and although I sent her the link to this thread, I don't think it's easy for her to read through it on her phone.  

Anyhow, anyone have any Must-Know advice for her?  She's traveling with 4 kids, one a diabetic, and then her Wish Tripper (my "boyfriend"  ) who has mitochondrial disease, CP and a few other issues


----------



## Loodlow

Sorry, I don't have any answers yet, but I will in a couple of weeks! I do have another question. Could someone tell me a bit about the pools at GKTW? My wish child is tall, with a trach and feeding tube. He has no head control, or trunk control, but I would love to wheel him into the pool. How deep is it? Are the pool friendly wheelchairs all straight backed? Or are there any with reclining backrests? Are there pool toys available? Like noodles? What about lifeguards? Life jackets? 

TIA!


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> Sorry, I don't have any answers yet, but I will in a couple of weeks! I do have another question. Could someone tell me a bit about the pools at GKTW? My wish child is tall, with a trach and feeding tube. He has no head control, or trunk control, but I would love to wheel him into the pool. How deep is it? Are the pool friendly wheelchairs all straight backed? Or are there any with reclining backrests? Are there pool toys available? Like noodles? What about lifeguards? Life jackets?
> 
> TIA!



The new pool is a walk in zero entry pool, so you could definately wheel him in. I think the pool chairs were straight backed but am not positive. When we were there there were some beach balls and, I think you could get a life jacket. There was someone there at the pool house, but Im not sure they were a lifeguard.....anyone else know? There was also a one depth pool at the other end of the village. It had steps to get into and out of it.


----------



## newdrama12

Loodlow said:


> Sorry, I don't have any answers yet, but I will in a couple of weeks! I do have another question. Could someone tell me a bit about the pools at GKTW? My wish child is tall, with a trach and feeding tube. He has no head control, or trunk control, but I would love to wheel him into the pool. How deep is it? Are the pool friendly wheelchairs all straight backed? Or are there any with reclining backrests? Are there pool toys available? Like noodles? What about lifeguards? Life jackets?
> 
> TIA!



You can definitely wheel him into the pool. It is zero entry and there are waterproof chairs that you can use and they are straight backs. The pool I believe is 3.5 feet deep. Lately, there have been balls and a few noodles that have been in the water. They are also buckets and shovels in case the kids want to play in the sand that is around the pool. There are no lifeguards and I haven't seen any life jackets. Towels are provided at the pool and there are also lockers as well.


----------



## HeatherSP

We got another big give. Stop by Lhea's PTR if you want to see what we got.


----------



## Loodlow

billwendy said:


> The new pool is a walk in zero entry pool, so you could definately wheel him in. I think the pool chairs were straight backed but am not positive. When we were there there were some beach balls and, I think you could get a life jacket. There was someone there at the pool house, but Im not sure they were a lifeguard.....anyone else know? There was also a one depth pool at the other end of the village. It had steps to get into and out of it.





newdrama12 said:


> You can definitely wheel him into the pool. It is zero entry and there are waterproof chairs that you can use and they are straight backs. The pool I believe is 3.5 feet deep. Lately, there have been balls and a few noodles that have been in the water. They are also buckets and shovels in case the kids want to play in the sand that is around the pool. There are no lifeguards and I haven't seen any life jackets. Towels are provided at the pool and there are also lockers as well.



Thanks for your quick responses! I am getting close now, and got the flu type A! Thought flu season was over down here in the south, and thought the flu shot helped Oh well, better this week than next!


----------



## LVMom23

Hey everyone!

Still waiting on dates here.  Tentatively our MAW volunteer said they are trying for 4/23 to 4/29 with a second choice of 5/3 to 5/9.  We know that the doctor approved Hannah's trip, so I'm not sure which part of the process we are now waiting on.

I've made my initial packing list, but I am holding off on getting anything ... even though we are just a month away!

Every day Ethan and Abby ask me if I have heard yet, and I hate saying 'no.'  Even though I'm glad they realize it isn't a done deal yet, I wish I could totally get them more excited to go now.

I think if I don't hear by Thursday night, I may email our MAW volunteer for an update...or do you think that is being pushy?


----------



## LVMom23

Loodlow said:


> Thanks for your quick responses! I am getting close now, and got the flu type A! Thought flu season was over down here in the south, and thought the flu shot helped Oh well, better this week than next!


Ugh that stinks!   But you are right, get rid of that bug now -- feel better!


----------



## PenelopeL

9 hours left until we take off!! We're leaving in 5 hours for the airport, and I still can't sleep! Well, actually it's more like DS refuses to sleep (of course), and I gave up trying.  LOL. Anyway, we're SUPER excited!


----------



## PenelopeL

maroo said:


> I think you got the beach answer...
> 
> But I just wanted to say  to the Wish Trippers thread!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## LVMom23

PenelopeL said:


> 9 hours left until we take off!! We're leaving in 5 hours for the airport, and I still can't sleep! Well, actually it's more like DS refuses to sleep (of course), and I gave up trying.  LOL. Anyway, we're SUPER excited!



How exciting!!!!!!   I hope you have a fantastic, fantastic time!


----------



## jwallaceent

PenelopeL said:


> 9 hours left until we take off!! We're leaving in 5 hours for the airport, and I still can't sleep! Well, actually it's more like DS refuses to sleep (of course), and I gave up trying.  LOL. Anyway, we're SUPER excited!



YAY!!! HAPPY DANCE!!! 

Hope to see you guys around we arrive tomorrow morning at 9:01am!! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## jwallaceent

*I can not believe in about 24 hours we will be in flight to ORLANDO FLORIDA!!! So excited!!!​**
1 more day!!​*


----------



## mommy2girlswv

PenelopeL said:


> 9 hours left until we take off!! We're leaving in 5 hours for the airport, and I still can't sleep! Well, actually it's more like DS refuses to sleep (of course), and I gave up trying.  LOL. Anyway, we're SUPER excited!



Have fun!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jwallaceent said:


> *I can not believe in about 24 hours we will be in flight to ORLANDO FLORIDA!!! So excited!!!​**
> 1 more day!!​*



Have a great time


----------



## angeque143

LVMom23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Still waiting on dates here.  Tentatively our MAW volunteer said they are trying for 4/23 to 4/29 with a second choice of 5/3 to 5/9.  We know that the doctor approved Hannah's trip, so I'm not sure which part of the process we are now waiting on.
> 
> I've made my initial packing list, but I am holding off on getting anything ... even though we are just a month away!
> 
> Every day Ethan and Abby ask me if I have heard yet, and I hate saying 'no.'  Even though I'm glad they realize it isn't a done deal yet, I wish I could totally get them more excited to go now.
> 
> I think if I don't hear by Thursday night, I may email our MAW volunteer for an update...or do you think that is being pushy?



I would...does not give you a lot of time to get yourselves ready KWIM? I Hope you get the call soon!!!! 

I am 6-9 weeks from the dates that I wanted and am so so anxious!!


----------



## angeque143

jwallaceent said:


> *I can not believe in about 24 hours we will be in flight to ORLANDO FLORIDA!!! So excited!!!​**
> 1 more day!!​*



WOOOO HOOO!!! Have a GREAT time!!!!


----------



## maroo

chelleydi77 said:


> We leave CA on Aug. 20th, board the Disney Dream Aug. 21 and disembark/come home August 25th!!  We just got the call!!!!



Woo Hoo!!!!  



Perrinsmommy said:


> We met with our wish givers for 2 hrs tonight!!!! All paperwork done. I's dotted and t's crossed. Tentative dates are 6/2-6/9!! Can't wait to hear!



Let me know when they are in stone so that I can add the dates to your thread on page one! 



LVMom23 said:


> How much spending money do you think we should start saving?  I'm not sure what all is covered (I know room, parks, food at GKTW, and flights), but I want to make sure we try to save enough to really give our kids the ultimate experience without assuming there will be an expense check.



This is so hard to answer - it varies wildly between chapters.  Depends on family size, how many adults/kids, how you are traveling, where you are staying, and the funding of the chapter. 

I would save as much as you can and then throw a party with any extra when you get back - it won't hurt to save some extra! 



mommy2girlswv said:


> That was my question too... We go the first week of May. I started in Feb, paying more than what due on my bills. So we don't have ANY bills due in May... We can take my dh paychecks before we go..  He on call the week before we go and thats always great check. (Sorry that I hope everybody cable,internet, phone goes out that week.) He gets payed the day we leave. When we get home I don't have to worry about mid may bills because they are payed. I feel like you about the expense check.. I love budgets and I going to make one with our money. I heard they give you one with the expense check. My dh and I don't use cash much anymore. We used our bank card. How much cash do we need on us? Can you pay the buggage fee with bank card? We know cash for tips and tolls. I cancel our bank card, but can't replace cash. Our bank is down the street from wal mart. If we need more cash we will go their. We want to used our bank card as much as we can because we get rewards and we save them for xmas. Also we are thinking about shipping some of our stuff back to save on over weight charge on the way back? What does everybody thing about that? We also knew are dates 6months before. A friend of ours, daughter went a met "Hannah Montan", they knew like week before they went. We could have never did that.



You can use your bank card for pretty much anything in the parks!  Snack carts can even take cards, I think!?!  

Shipping stuff back is a good idea - if the shipping doesn't cost more than the extra weight?  Bring an extra duffle back or two for all of the stuff you will get!



jj0plin said:


> Has anyone ever participated in the Pirates and Princess Party at GKTW?  We plan to attend it on our 2nd day there, after visiting Sea World. I was just wondering if the kids were dressed up for the party?  I am sure Addison would love any chance she can get to dress as a princess, but I didn't want Elliot to be left out of that.  I was thinking of finding him some pirate attire, but wanted to know if that was common or if he'd stand out



I have seen pictures of it and some of the kids are dressed up - but some are in street clothes - I would think whatever your kids want to do would be great! 




Leeds-Josh said:


> Look!
> 
> Look Where?
> 
> Down There!
> 
> What at your sig?
> 
> YEP!
> 
> And?
> 
> Countdown Clock!
> 
> So what?
> 
> WE HAVE DATES  NOV 08 - 22nd/23rd(flying through the night)
> 
> Will start a PTR report in June as that is when we will get all details - accomodation and stuff. WOOOOOHOOOOOO



Woo Hoo!!!!!!!

That is awesome!

Let me know when you start a pretrippie so that I can link it here. 



Perrinsmommy said:


> Thanks Maroo for adding me to the first page of the wish trippers thread!!!



you are very welcome!  sorry it took me so long!



LVMom23 said:


> Okay, I'm confused....
> 
> I talked to our MAW volunteer, and she checked to see the status of our wish.
> 
> Apparently they are waiting to hear back from Hannah's doctor ... but they said it is one in Texas?!   We moved from Texas to Vegas last June, and her doctors are all out here now.  The only Texas doctor we still have listed is her Gaucher specialist, but it is listed as a contact for doctors to ask questions specifically about her disease.   He hasn't seen Hannah for over a year.
> 
> I'm so very confused!   When they check to see if a child gets approval for travel, how many doctors do they contact?



oh man....I hope this is resolved!  



angeque143 said:


> Hi all...I am new here. We are meeting with MAW to start paperwork for my little Eva this Saturday. From our phone converstion it looks like a GKTW Disney trip is going to be the way to go since she is NUTS about Mickey.
> 
> So nervous because now I am a single mom and I DESPERATELY need Grandma and Grandpa to go since my son who's turning 6 is ADHD and it is too much for my 17 year old to help with both. I guess which ever they decide we will make the best of it and have a ball!!!
> 
> I look forward to "meeting" you all and appreciate any words of wisdom that you can provide! I have not been to Disney since I was a kid myself!! This is exciting all around!



I hope this went well!!  I will keep reading and see what updates you have for us.  



Leeds-Josh said:


> Well It was originally One week but because of my condition, It would be a lot for me to do in 7 days (especially traveling all the way from England)so we asked if we could have an extra week and find our own accommodation at our own expense (We know a friend who has a holiday villa who would give us a discount). And they said YES!!!
> 
> The trip is 14 days however the return flight sets off at 8:30pm(Orlando time) on the 22nd and then we land at 9:30am(UK time) on the 23rd.



Gosh, I was wondering this, too!  I was like WOW....they give twice as much for Harry...lol.

That is going to be really great - since you are traveling so far - to have some days in between to rest and really take it easy!


----------



## maroo

jj0plin said:


> When I talked to our wish coordinator last week, he told me that Elliot would be receiving the Make A Wish Shirt in the mail and that he should wear it on the flights, that it might help get special recognition.  We received awesome Wish Trip shirts in the Big Give and I wanted everyone to wear those on travel days.  Should we all wear ours and then have him wear the one they sent or would his big give one be okay?



I think whatever he wants to wear will be fine.   I agree - take both - you never know when you will need to change, etc.  

Wear everything you can - buttons, shirts, etc, etc.  Don't be afraid to receive some pixie dust!



fulseasmama said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I put this over on my PTR but thought I would offer it up here too...I have finally started our Trip Report.  I think I totally under estimated the amount of time it would take to edit the thousands of pictures we took but I have 4 days of pictures ready to go so I am getting started.  Come join me here---Bibbiti Bobbiti Make A Wish Helps our Boo Have Her Princess Wishes Come True!!!
> 
> Have a great day!






I gotta head over there!!!! 

It does take a lot of time to upload and edit pics!  So glad you are doing a TR!!! 




mommy2girlswv said:


> Just made ADR for The Crystal Palace at 3:35pm on May 10th 2011. I hope my dd enjoys it..



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Crystal Palace!!!!!



brookerene said:


> Yeh PM Maroo, she's the one who does the adding on.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to keep up with the ptrs....  and trs....  but it's fun!




It is hard to keep up with and I am still catching up here.  

lol





kimmg said:


> I started a PTR and was wondering how I get it listed on the entry page? Do I send a PM to Maroo?



You can definitely send me a PM!   But I found ya and I will add it here in a few min...

I gotta go get some work done, I suppose.


----------



## jwallaceent

mommy2girlswv said:


> Have a great time



Thank you very much!!


----------



## maroo

I think I am CAUGHT UP!!!!

Woo hoo!!!!


.




Perrinsmommy said:


> I got a call from our wish manager today! We have our dates! June 2-June 9!  We leave on June 1 to stay in a hotel in San Antonio the night before our flight. We fly out of S.A. airport June 2 and return June 9!!! So excited! Time to step up our planning!



Awesome!  I will add these to your link! 



Bill_Lin said:


> I believe Maroo is in Disney right now.



I was!  I was!   Thanks for letting everyone know - this thread is moving fast!  



wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?



I think staying at a Universal Hotel would be a completely "different" wish and I am not sure how your wish organization would handle that one?

There is the option of either staying at GKTW or staying at a Disney resort through GKTW.  Lauren ended up staying at the Contemporary because GKTW was full - and I think that really worked out well for her because the monorail travel was easier than coming and going in the van.  Although, after this past trip (we just got back) - it would have been easier than I thought - the parking is really close!  

GKTW offers so much for kids and even teens.  There is a teen oriented game room and stuff for them to do.  Lauren really enjoyed the Birthday Party, even though she is older.  We wish we had been able to go to GKTW more often, honestly.  

A GKTW wish also allows you to return to GKTW to "play" at anytime after your wish, too.  

I am totally biased toward GKTW, though.  A Universal Wish may be awesome!!  

It is totally her wish - so I would advise just to tell them exactly what she wants - they may not be able to do everything, but they can move mountains!  



xanphylus said:


> And remember, if you stay at GKTW or they have you go through GKTW to get your tickets and stuff, it won't just be a Disney vacation. Something to keep in mind!  You will get tickets to Disney, Universal and Sea World and have access to lots more stuff.  Some of the kids that wished to stay at say, the Grand Floridian, still went through GKTW for their tickets and had access to the activities and such at GKTW. But that was still a Disney wish.
> 
> I don't know how MAW does a wish for Universal though.... could be the same, could be completely different. Does anyone else know?
> 
> *And it's her only wish- wish for the sky if that's what she wants! A wish is never too much, the worst they could do is tone it down some I bet.*



Totally agree with this!  




xanphylus said:


> You better do a TR!  I have to live vicariously through you guys and your TR's. All of our trips have been canceled in the last 2 years and I don't see one until at least April 2012 happening. So, come on! Write down the adventures!



yeah...but I still haven't finished the one from Sept 2010 yet...



Chelley00 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> One of my best friends is getting ready for her son's Wish Trip.  I'm so excited for her because they totally deserve the break.  She has limited internet access (on her phone only) and although I sent her the link to this thread, I don't think it's easy for her to read through it on her phone.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone have any Must-Know advice for her?  She's traveling with 4 kids, one a diabetic, and then her Wish Tripper (my "boyfriend"  ) who has mitochondrial disease, CP and a few other issues



That is awesome!  

My biggest piece of advice is to HAVE FUN!  Is she staying at GKTW?  

If so...use the button a lot and make sure it is clearly visible on the wish child at all times.   And feel free to use it at character lines.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Thanks Maroo for adding our dates to the page! Perrin is SUPER excited!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Thank you for adding our PTR to the main page. Wow--you're fast. You just got back and are already caught up! Impressive.


----------



## chelleydi77

I hope I'm right with this...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAROO!!!


----------



## maroo

chelleydi77 said:


> I hope I'm right with this...
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAROO!!!



you are right.   

thanks!


----------



## maroo

Perrinsmommy said:


> Thanks Maroo for adding our dates to the page! Perrin is SUPER excited!!



you are very welcome!



mom2pixies said:


> Thank you for adding our PTR to the main page. Wow--you're fast. You just got back and are already caught up! Impressive.



you are welcome, too!  

now I just gotta get caught up on my TR thread....now that will take some doin'!


----------



## LVMom23

I just got the call!  It is official!   

Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!


----------



## that's nice

LVMom23 said:


> I just got the call!  It is official!
> 
> Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!



AWESOME!!!!!! 

Now it's really REAL!


----------



## jwallaceent

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAROO!!!​*
  ​


----------



## brookerene

Yay for the dates... you'll be coming when we are going!!!!!

Happy B-day Maroo!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

LVMom23 said:


> I just got the call!  It is official!
> 
> Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!



Great, you will be in FL for easter


----------



## mom2pixies

Just a question about how much trip planning the wish grantors take care of. If part of the wish is to meet a specific character, do the wish grantors take care of making reservations to ensure that part of the request is filled (in Brooke's case, meeting Ariel), or are the parents responsible for organizing dining reservations, BBB or Pirate's League reservations, etc.? I have no problem doing it all myself should we get the wish granted, but just curious.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

about disney. Kaitlyn had her 9month old check up today..They want to send her to allergist/immunologist dr. Haves anybody took their kid to one? They want to allergy testing on her. Haves anybody kids had allergy testing? if yes, what do they do?Right now, we can't give her strawberries and she can't wear bandaid. Her dr. changed her formula again today. They think she has a milk allergy too. She had a VERY VERY bad reaction to bandaids. They think it could been the adhesive. Any info will help!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*MAROO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> I just got the call!  It is official!
> 
> Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!



That's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear your plans....


----------



## maroo

LVMom23 said:


> I just got the call!  It is official!
> 
> Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!









jwallaceent said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAROO!!!​*
> ​



thank you!  



brookerene said:


> Yay for the dates... you'll be coming when we are going!!!!!
> 
> Happy B-day Maroo!



I love it when Wish Trip Unite people are like a train coming and going to GKTW - it is like we are always there!  



mom2pixies said:


> Just a question about how much trip planning the wish grantors take care of. If part of the wish is to meet a specific character, do the wish grantors take care of making reservations to ensure that part of the request is filled (in Brooke's case, meeting Ariel), or are the parents responsible for organizing dining reservations, BBB or Pirate's League reservations, etc.? I have no problem doing it all myself should we get the wish granted, but just curious.



She will be able to meet Ariel at the Magic Kingdom.  I don't think Ariel is at any character meals.  The wish organization *might* set up a special meet and greet with Ariel, but most that I have seen here really don't usually have the personnel that know who to call to set it up?  

But, I don't think you will have any trouble getting her to meet Ariel.  She will also LOVE the Little Mermaid show at Hollywood Studios!  

It will not hurt at all for you to go to Guest Services when you get to the park and tell them that it is your wish trip and that your DD's WISH was to meet Ariel and ask them the best time to try to meet her.  It is possible that the CM may try to set up something special and at the least they can tell you when the best time would be.  It may be best at the end of the time she usually does meet and greets so that you can spend time with her after she is done with the line of people.

As a wish family, you do get to break character lines - but I much prefer having a child be able to meet the character in a sort of one on one or at least a more quiet atmosphere (with no line standing there waiting on them) if that is their wish and they really want to spend time with a specific character. 

It doesn't always work out to have that special time - but you can certainly try!

As for any sort of reservations - I would go ahead and make them to fit your schedule you have made and if the Wish Organization makes them for you later, you can always cancel the one you made (or the one they made, depending on how it is being paid for).  It would not hurt to email your wish people and let them know the days you will be where so that they can match it up, too??  

On our trip, we had to cancel one reservation and make it for a different time because the one MAW set up was going to conflict with our plans - but we ended up having to cancel again during the trip and it all worked out in the end.  



mommy2girlswv said:


> about disney. Kaitlyn had her 9month old check up today..They want to send her to allergist/immunologist dr. Haves anybody took their kid to one? They want to allergy testing on her. Haves anybody kids had allergy testing? if yes, what do they do?Right now, we can't give her strawberries and she can't wear bandaid. Her dr. changed her formula again today. They think she has a milk allergy too. She had a VERY VERY bad reaction to bandaids. They think it could been the adhesive. Any info will help!!



William was tested and they basically do little pin pricks on their back (which hurt a bit, but it isn't terrible - depends on the child, probably, though) and see what reacts.  It is a bunch of pin pricks, though.    But they can narrow down what they are allergic to and set them up to get shots or at least let you know what to avoid.  



blessedmom4 said:


> *MAROO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
I am thinking my FB page may have outed my Birthday...

I just logged on and have never seen so many emails in my whole life...you guys are so sweet!


----------



## brookerene

It did Maroo!


----------



## mom2pixies

Thanks for the info about the character wish, Maroo! I will definitely go to Guest Services to see when would be the best time for Brooke to meet with Ariel--especially if she is not available during the princess dinners.(Bummer that she doesn't appear there!  ) I can see how it would be difficult for MAW to organize a special meet, so I have no problem hunting down that danged mermaid myself. We'll just have to stay at Disney until we do!

And, I'll inquire about reservations with the wish grantors. 

Of course, this all very presumptious of me as we have yet to hear from them....

And, clearly a little birdie has told the boards that it's your birthday! Have a fantastic one! Lots of luck, love and laughter this year.


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> It did Maroo!



Someone called me and told me I need to check my FB account - I can't check it at work...so I haven't yet. 



mom2pixies said:


> Thanks for the info about the character wish, Maroo! I will definitely go to Guest Services to see when would be the best time for Brooke to meet with Ariel--especially if she is not available during the princess dinners.(Bummer that she doesn't appear there!  ) I can see how it would be difficult for MAW to organize a special meet, so I have no problem hunting down that danged mermaid myself. We'll just have to stay at Disney until we do!
> 
> And, I'll inquire about reservations with the wish grantors.
> 
> Of course, this all very presumptious of me as we have yet to hear from them....
> 
> And, clearly a little birdie has told the boards that it's your birthday! Have a fantastic one! Lots of luck, love and laughter this year.





We tried to meet her at the MK this past week and figured out the hard way that she stops doing her meet and greets at 5:00 - I don't know if it is always that way or was just that way for that day - but make sure to check with Guest Services as early as you can so that doesn't happen to you guys.

We kept saying we would get back to the MK and never did - so we missed her on this past trip!

Yeah...I see some little birdies have gotten the word out. lol


----------



## xanphylus

Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.


----------



## maroo

xanphylus said:


> Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.





Aw....

That is so sad!  Bless his heart...I will keep his family in my prayers!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Maroo, happy birthday and thanks for the info.. I really want to test so I know what she needs to avoid. I heard it's like 100 pricks, but i don't know.


----------



## LVMom23

I made these letters and put them in an envelope addressed to Abby and Ethan.  I can't wait to see their face when they realize it is a go!


----------



## wishin' on a star

mom2pixies said:


> Just a question about how much trip planning the wish grantors take care of. If part of the wish is to meet a specific character, do the wish grantors take care of making reservations to ensure that part of the request is filled (in Brooke's case, meeting Ariel), or are the parents responsible for organizing dining reservations, BBB or Pirate's League reservations, etc.? I have no problem doing it all myself should we get the wish granted, but just curious.



I answered this earlier from my phone, but it's not here...so here goes again.  Catherine wished to meet Sleeping Beauty as part of her wish.  When we got our final packet from MAW, they said we would find out about meeting Aurora when we got to GKTW.  Sure enough, when we checked in at GKTW, we were given a time for a private meet and greet with Sleeping Beauty at the MK.  

Unfortunately, we had an ADR at a different park that day that we really didn't want to cancel.  We let Catherine choose, and she decided she'd take her chances on seeing Sleeping Beauty another time during the trip. As it turned out, we saw Aurora twice during our trip, including while we had lunch at CRT, and she spent plenty of time at our table.  So it was all good.  And Ariel was definitely at CRT the day we had lunch there, but I'm guessing the princesses there may change from day to day.  

So, our MAW volunteers definitely knew how to put the wheels in motion to set up the meet and greet, although I don't think they were the ones to actually arrange it.  They didn't set up any dining for us either...just the private meeting.  Whether a chapter pays for anything extra or sets up a special ADR seems to vary from chapter to chapter.


----------



## MitoDadMO

we just got home.  the week at gktw was AWESOME.  we met korrisa's family and a few other dis members.  i will update the trip report after i work over the 1000 pics i took.


----------



## LVMom23

MitoDadMO said:


> we just got home.  the week at gktw was AWESOME.  we met korrisa's family and a few other dis members.  i will update the trip report after i work over the 1000 pics i took.


Welcome home!!!  I think it is awesome you met Kris and Korissa's family.  I can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> I made these letters and put them in an envelope addressed to Abby and Ethan.  I can't wait to see their face when they realize it is a go!



That is adorable. What a great idea! They are going to freak! Get pics!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

wishin' on a star said:


> I answered this earlier from my phone, but it's not here...so here goes again.  Catherine wished to meet Sleeping Beauty as part of her wish.  When we got our final packet from MAW, they said we would find out about meeting Aurora when we got to GKTW.  Sure enough, when we checked in at GKTW, we were given a time for a private meet and greet with Sleeping Beauty at the MK.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had an ADR at a different park that day that we really didn't want to cancel.  We let Catherine choose, and she decided she'd take her chances on seeing Sleeping Beauty another time during the trip. As it turned out, we saw Aurora twice during our trip, including while we had lunch at CRT, and she spent plenty of time at our table.  So it was all good.  And Ariel was definitely at CRT the day we had lunch there, but I'm guessing the princesses there may change from day to day.
> 
> So, our MAW volunteers definitely knew how to put the wheels in motion to set up the meet and greet, although I don't think they were the ones to actually arrange it.  They didn't set up any dining for us either...just the private meeting.  Whether a chapter pays for anything extra or sets up a special ADR seems to vary from chapter to chapter.



Oh wow! Thanks for the info. I don't think it's necessary that she have a private meeting with Ariel (although that would be absolutely awesome!!!)--knowing her, she would be too shy at first to even say anything!--just so long as we get a chance to meet her. She is definitely the reason Brooke wants to go to Disney. (B doesn't even really know about the rides and parades and fireworks!--all of which she will absolutely love--but she only thinks that Cindy's castle is where the princesses live. ) So, if GKTW or MAW set up a meeting, that would be just over-the-top icing on the cake. 

Glad to hear Ariel was at CRT. Like you said, princess appearances probably vary from day to day. Hopefully, we'll luck in on Ariel's day!


----------



## mom2pixies

maroo said:


> We tried to meet her at the MK this past week and figured out the hard way that she stops doing her meet and greets at 5:00 - I don't know if it is always that way or was just that way for that day - but make sure to check with Guest Services as early as you can so that doesn't happen to you guys.
> 
> We kept saying we would get back to the MK and never did - so we missed her on this past trip!
> 
> Yeah...I see some little birdies have gotten the word out. lol



Will do! I'm writing it down in my DIS book right now. And, yes...I keep notes. Copious amounts of notes.


----------



## mom2pixies

xanphylus said:


> Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.



Oh! I'm so sorry to read this. So young....

My thoughts are with his family....


----------



## brookerene

xanphylus said:


> Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.


I'm so sorry to hear about Caden, I'm glad the card shower made it to him in time.....


----------



## chelleydi77

xanphylus said:


> Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.



aw, this makes me sad!  RIP sweet Caden!


----------



## maroo

I am on my phone, so I hope this works - thank u so much for this info!!!  I am so excited to know they are arranging things like this!  Fantastic!!  




wishin' on a star said:


> I answered this earlier from my phone, but it's not here...so here goes again.  Catherine wished to meet Sleeping Beauty as part of her wish.  When we got our final packet from MAW, they said we would find out about meeting Aurora when we got to GKTW.  Sure enough, when we checked in at GKTW, we were given a time for a private meet and greet with Sleeping Beauty at the MK.
> 
> Unfortunately, we had an ADR at a different park that day that we really didn't want to cancel.  We let Catherine choose, and she decided she'd take her chances on seeing Sleeping Beauty another time during the trip. As it turned out, we saw Aurora twice during our trip, including while we had lunch at CRT, and she spent plenty of time at our table.  So it was all good.  And Ariel was definitely at CRT the day we had lunch there, but I'm guessing the princesses there may change from day to day.
> 
> So, our MAW volunteers definitely knew how to put the wheels in motion to set up the meet and greet, although I don't think they were the ones to actually arrange it.  They didn't set up any dining for us either...just the private meeting.  Whether a chapter pays for anything extra or sets up a special ADR seems to vary from chapter to chapter.


----------



## LVMom23

Does anyone here know if you can rent stroller-wheelchairs near WDW?   I put a thread in the main disAbilities forum with a pic of what we are looking for (hopefully!)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40430368#post40430368


----------



## blessedmom4

*Try This Thread for offsite rental companies. *


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I am thinking my FB page may have outed my Birthday...
> *SOMEDAY I may Facebook...maybe...*
> I just logged on and have never seen so many emails in my whole life...you guys are so sweet!


*
You deserve it!*


----------



## jj0plin

LVMom23 said:


> Does anyone here know if you can rent stroller-wheelchairs near WDW?   I put a thread in the main disAbilities forum with a pic of what we are looking for (hopefully!)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40430368#post40430368


Our chapter asked if we would a stroller and ordered us a double one, to be ready in our room when we arrive.  You may want to check with them first.


----------



## angeque143

jj0plin said:


> Our chapter asked if we would a stroller and ordered us a double one, to be ready in our room when we arrive.  You may want to check with them first.



For us too!!! They are also making sure her pediasure if there so I dont have to lug another several pounds!!!


----------



## angeque143

Can anyone recommend a good ID bracelet...Just in case!


----------



## angeque143

mommy2girlswv said:


> about disney. Kaitlyn had her 9month old check up today..They want to send her to allergist/immunologist dr. Haves anybody took their kid to one? They want to allergy testing on her. Haves anybody kids had allergy testing? if yes, what do they do?Right now, we can't give her strawberries and she can't wear bandaid. Her dr. changed her formula again today. They think she has a milk allergy too. She had a VERY VERY bad reaction to bandaids. They think it could been the adhesive. Any info will help!!



My daughter had it....it was done with a simple blood test. I think we got results in 2 weeks. Hope it goes well for you and you get answers!!!


----------



## maroo

LVMom23 said:


> Does anyone here know if you can rent stroller-wheelchairs near WDW?   I put a thread in the main disAbilities forum with a pic of what we are looking for (hopefully!)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40430368#post40430368



I saw you got a thread link.  We used Care Medical on this last trip for a showering system for Lauren (she can't sit up and we didn't have room in the van for hers she uses at home) and they were great!  It was ready for us when we arrived at the resort and we just dropped it off at the bell desk on the way out.  

I think MAW will rent these type of things for you, though - so make sure you ask them about that, too. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> You deserve it!*



thanks!


----------



## mom2pixies

Has anyone heard of these special Guest of Honour badges you can purchase and have your name engraved on? Apparently they look like CM badges, but are red. I thought that might be a special treat for the girls (well, B since A is too young to understand!)--but I can't seem to find out where they are sold. Someone said you can buy them at the Parks or online and have them either delivered at home or to your resort. The online place suggested (http://www.giftsofalifetime.com/shopping.html) doesn't even mention them. Just curious!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

angeque143 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good ID bracelet...Just in case!


 
I'm ordering temp tattoos from http://www.safetytat.com/ for our trip since I have 3 little ones that don't like id bracelets!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Perrinsmommy said:


> I'm ordering temp tattoos from http://www.safetytat.com/ for our trip since I have 3 little ones that don't like id bracelets!!



That's a fantastic idea! Love that. Borrowing that! 

Thanks for the link.....


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mom2pixies said:


> That's a fantastic idea! Love that. Borrowing that!
> 
> Thanks for the link.....



No problem! the "new" safety tats have a way to write on the number and last for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## brookerene

Those tattoos are an interesting idea.....


----------



## jj0plin

Can't multiquote from my phone but wanted to say that Addison had allergy testing done last year at 4 years old and she only had 40 pricks in her back.  She now gets 2 shots a week, plus takes Singulair and Zyrtec daily.  The shots really help (without them her nose is a constant faucet!).


Also, regarding the ID tattoos... I checked them out on Amazon and they didn't have the greatest reviews, might want to read more here http://www.amazon.com/SafetyTat-Chi...UIXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300899113&sr=8-1


----------



## wbh1964

Can some of you share how long it took you to hear back from MAW once you did your initial referral for your child?  It has been a little over a week since I did the online referral and we have not heard from anyone...just wondering how long b4 their initial contact?
Thanks so much!
Wendy


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> Has anyone heard of these special Guest of Honour badges you can purchase and have your name engraved on? Apparently they look like CM badges, but are red. I thought that might be a special treat for the girls (well, B since A is too young to understand!)--but I can't seem to find out where they are sold. Someone said you can buy them at the Parks or online and have them either delivered at home or to your resort. The online place suggested (http://www.giftsofalifetime.com/shopping.html) doesn't even mention them. Just curious!



I think you can get them from Guest Services.....but not 100% sure on that!!


----------



## angeque143

wbh1964 said:


> Can some of you share how long it took you to hear back from MAW once you did your initial referral for your child?  It has been a little over a week since I did the online referral and we have not heard from anyone...just wondering how long b4 their initial contact?
> Thanks so much!
> Wendy



It took us a few months. You could try calling and just see "if they got the referral" Sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> Can't multiquote from my phone but wanted to say that Addison had allergy testing done last year at 4 years old and she only had 40 pricks in her back.  She now gets 2 shots a week, plus takes Singulair and Zyrtec daily.  The shots really help (without them her nose is a constant faucet!).
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the ID tattoos... I checked them out on Amazon and they didn't have the greatest reviews, might want to read more here http://www.amazon.com/SafetyTat-Chi...UIXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300899113&sr=8-1



We go on Friday for testing.. I hope it's only 40, but it still going to be hard on her. My dh is off that day and he going to help me. I hate to see any child in pain and it starting to look like both of my girls are daddy's girls too.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

wbh1964 said:


> Can some of you share how long it took you to hear back from MAW once you did your initial referral for your child?  It has been a little over a week since I did the online referral and we have not heard from anyone...just wondering how long b4 their initial contact?
> Thanks so much!
> Wendy



I want to say took little over a month, but don't remember. I received the letter on Sept 2, 2010 and her referral was around july..I think.. They called first to ask for more info.


----------



## jj0plin

mommy2girlswv said:


> We go on Friday for testing.. I hope it's only 40, but it still going to be hard on her. My dh is off that day and he going to help me. I hate to see any child in pain and it starting to look like both of my girls are daddy's girls too.


 
It was awful... not going to lie.  I had to sit on the table and hold her up against me, her back facing out. I had to wrap my arms around hers and hold her tight while she screamed and yelled... she even told the nurse she hated her and to get her hands off of her!  (Addie does tend to be an extreme drama queen though  )  I had to do it alone, I am sure it will much easier with your husband there.  Good luck!


----------



## mom2pixies

mommy2girlswv said:


> I want to say took little over a month, but don't remember. I received the letter on Sept 2, 2010 and her referral was around july..I think.. They called first to ask for more info.



It was pretty quick for us from online to phone call--same day. I referred that morning and by afternoon, received a phone call. Then they sent us a form package that probably arrived two weeks later and it's been nearly a month since we've returned it. But we haven't heard anything since. 

I think approval times vary from chapter to chapter--either that or case by case? Perhaps they have a priority system for cases of wish children who urgently need their wish filled sooner rather than later due to date conflicts (such as families with elder children going away to university or college or parents being deployed overseas, etc.) or declining state of illness, etc?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> It was awful... not going to lie.  I had to sit on the table and hold her up against me, her back facing out. I had to wrap my arms around hers and hold her tight while she screamed and yelled... she even told the nurse she hated her and to get her hands off of her!  (Addie does tend to be an extreme drama queen though  )  I had to do it alone, I am sure it will much easier with your husband there.  Good luck!



It makes me sick that I can't help them. January last surgery was the worst for me. Right after the surgery she was trying to fight the meds off and it took four drs to hold her down. They said, I don't know how she doing this she still asleep from the surgery and she not in pain. But I had to leave the room and I had panic attack. January is drama queen too.. She would tell the hospital housekeeping to get out of her room because she believed they were going to touch her. If i had to go through what our kids have too, i would be one too.


----------



## jj0plin

My kids are addicted to their pillowpets and always need them to sleep... I wasn't real crazy about carrying them on the plane but then I saw mini ones at Kroger today that should be perfect!!

 Elliot picked out this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




and he got this one for Addison
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they are only 11 inches, perfect for them to carry or might even fit in their Make A Wish Backpacks!


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> My kids are addicted to their pillowpets and always need them to sleep... I wasn't real crazy about carrying them on the plane but then I saw mini ones at Kroger today that should be perfect!!
> 
> Elliot picked out this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he got this one for Addison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are only 11 inches, perfect for them to carry or might even fit in their Make A Wish Backpacks!



Those are cute! Do they roll up into pillows or are they just super soft and pillowy? Sorry. I've never heard of them before, so I'm curious!


----------



## jj0plin

mom2pixies said:


> Those are cute! Do they roll up into pillows or are they just super soft and pillowy? Sorry. I've never heard of them before, so I'm curious!



These were the craze this Christmas!!  They are velcro as pets and un-velcro to be a pillow.  Here is their site http://mypillowpets.com/  you can get them anywhere, but I am just now seeing the "Pee Wee" sized ones.


----------



## mawmay2011

Hello!  My name is Jill Bott and I am new to the forum.  We found out a month or so ago that we are scheduled to take my daughter's MAW trip May 3 - 9th, 2011 and need help planning our trip.  It's is our very first time to Disney (unless you count when I went in 7th grade) and we are very excited, but want to make some plans.  Can anyone tell us what we can ask for - special things to do with the kids (ages 7 - turning 8 on the trip, 6 and 3), what we need to be prepared for and any special events that will take place in the park during those days??

Thanks in advance for your help,
Jill


----------



## maroo

mawmay2011 said:


> Hello!  My name is Jill Bott and I am new to the forum.  We found out a month or so ago that we are scheduled to take my daughter's MAW trip May 3 - 9th, 2011 and need help planning our trip.  It's is our very first time to Disney (unless you count when I went in 7th grade) and we are very excited, but want to make some plans.  Can anyone tell us what we can ask for - special things to do with the kids (ages 7 - turning 8 on the trip, 6 and 3), what we need to be prepared for and any special events that will take place in the park during those days??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Jill



 to the DIS and the wish trippers thread!



Are you guys going to be staying at Give Kids the World?  Do they have any favorite characters?  

You will love the trip!!  It is so much fun!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

First big give!!






Check it out!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> My kids are addicted to their pillowpets and always need them to sleep... I wasn't real crazy about carrying them on the plane but then I saw mini ones at Kroger today that should be perfect!!
> 
> Elliot picked out this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he got this one for Addison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are only 11 inches, perfect for them to carry or might even fit in their Make A Wish Backpacks!



They are nice and my girls love them..


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mawmay2011 said:


> Hello!  My name is Jill Bott and I am new to the forum.  We found out a month or so ago that we are scheduled to take my daughter's MAW trip May 3 - 9th, 2011 and need help planning our trip.  It's is our very first time to Disney (unless you count when I went in 7th grade) and we are very excited, but want to make some plans.  Can anyone tell us what we can ask for - special things to do with the kids (ages 7 - turning 8 on the trip, 6 and 3), what we need to be prepared for and any special events that will take place in the park during those days??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Jill





Our trip is May 6-May12 2011.. We are first timers too!! If you want to eat somewhere at the parks that is sit down or w/characters. I would make ADR now!! We couldn't get into some places that we wanted! I have a few great website if you want me to PM them too you. Talks about all the events and what parks are busy on which days,etc. Your kids are great ages for WDW. My daughter is 3(Wish child)! I hope you enjoy planning your trip! I would get on the disney website and get maps send to you. It tells you few weeks, but it's fast.


----------



## angeque143

mommy2girlswv said:


> Our trip is May 6-May12 2011.. We are first timers too!! If you want to eat somewhere at the parks that is sit down or w/characters. I would make ADR now!! We couldn't get into some places that we wanted! I have a few great website if you want me to PM them too you. Talks about all the events and what parks are busy on which days,etc. Your kids are great ages for WDW. My daughter is 3(Wish child)! I hope you enjoy planning your trip! I would get on the disney website and get maps send to you. It tells you few weeks, but it's fast.



We just got the dates!!! We are going May 11-17th!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

Yay!


----------



## mawmay2011

maroo said:


> to the DIS and the wish trippers thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys going to be staying at Give Kids the World?  Do they have any favorite characters?
> 
> You will love the trip!!  It is so much fun!



I believe we are staying at Give Kids the World...Brooke - our wish (and birthday) girl's favorite character is Sleeping Beauty, not sure about my son's - he does like Toy Story and Cars characters, and Brynleigh likes ALL the princesses.  We are very excited!!


----------



## LVMom23

wbh1964 said:


> Can some of you share how long it took you to hear back from MAW once you did your initial referral for your child?  It has been a little over a week since I did the online referral and we have not heard from anyone...just wondering how long b4 their initial contact?
> Thanks so much!
> Wendy


We did the referral on January 25, had our meeting with the grant volunteers on March 5, and we just got our dates yesterday!


----------



## angeque143

Just heard the you can get $125 in Disney g/c ( 5/$25 gift cards) for $100 at Sam's Club!!!! Thought that I'd pass it on!


----------



## mawmay2011

Can anyone tell me the colors of the buttons we will be wearing for MAW/GKTW?  I was thinking about making some shirts for us and the kids, but wanted to get something that would make the buttons stand out per the "things to do" that I read earlier...


----------



## jj0plin

mawmay2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me the colors of the buttons we will be wearing for MAW/GKTW?  I was thinking about making some shirts for us and the kids, but wanted to get something that would make the buttons stand out per the "things to do" that I read earlier...



We just got our buttons and they are a dark blue with white writing  like this


----------



## Loodlow

I have last minute problem helping a wish family get to WDW. Maybe someone here can help me figure this one out. 

The family is 3 adults, five year old twins, and the wish child who is 12 with poor head and trunk control, trach, and feeding tube. Mom was scared to fly with him and plans to drive (13 hours)

The vehicle Make-A-Wish generously arranged is a shuttle van, with a wheelchair tie down. The patient cannot sit in his chair for long lengths of time though.  I imagine we can get the arrangements changed even though they leave this weekend, if I can find a sutiable vehicle. It does not have to be wheelchair accessbile, he really needs to be in a reclining comfortable seat, and then there needs to be room for the other six people, luggage and lots of medical equipment including his custom chair, which does not fold up. Any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## angeque143

Loodlow said:


> I have last minute problem helping a wish family get to WDW. Maybe someone here can help me figure this one out.
> 
> The family is 3 adults, five year old twins, and the wish child who is 12 with poor head and trunk control, trach, and feeding tube. Mom was scared to fly with him and plans to drive (13 hours)
> 
> The vehicle Make-A-Wish generously arranged is a shuttle van, with a wheelchair tie down. The patient cannot sit in his chair for long lengths of time though.  I imagine we can get the arrangements changed even though they leave this weekend, if I can find a sutiable vehicle. It does not have to be wheelchair accessbile, he really needs to be in a reclining comfortable seat, and then there needs to be room for the other six people, luggage and lots of medical equipment including his custom chair, which does not fold up. Any ideas? Thanks so much!



Thinking a custom van....


----------



## HeatherSP

I posted an update on swim lessons and today's 3 (yes I said 3! ) big gives on Lhea's PTR if you want to follow along.


----------



## newdrama12

mawmay2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me the colors of the buttons we will be wearing for MAW/GKTW?  I was thinking about making some shirts for us and the kids, but wanted to get something that would make the buttons stand out per the "things to do" that I read earlier...



The buttons that Wish children get from the Village are blue for boys and pink for girls.


----------



## Bill_Lin

wbh1964 said:


> GKTW seems geared for younger kids which is great but my dd is 15...almost 16.  If her wish is granted, can she request a disney resort stay or Universal resort stay as opposed to GKTW?  She has always wanted to stay at a Universal hotel.  Currently she has only been referred to MAW...we have not heard anything back from them.  But if approved, how detailed should she get with her wish?  Just not sure and certainly don't want to sound like she is "wishing" for too much with this trip.  Any advice?


Wish Granters are much in favor of families staying at GKTW as there is no cost to the Wish Organization.  They use Disney Resort hotels as an overflow when the village is full.  Some organizations will put you up at a theme hotel like Disney or Universal/ Nickelodeon etc. but there is more cost involved to the organization.
There are many advantages to staying at GKTW Village.  There are attractions right on site there, kid friendly dining and an atmosphere where kids with disabilities are not stared at or even noticed, but are the norm. 
If staying at a specific hotel is a core part of a child wish, that should be able to be arranged.


----------



## Bill_Lin

jj0plin said:


> Question about the Walmart by GKTW... I've read that they had Disney Souvenirs for sale there... does anyone know if they also have stuff from Sea World and Universal?  I'd love to get Addie and Elliot Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts to wear on our Universal day and was considering making some but if they have them there that would save some trouble.  I'd like to get Trevor (and possibly the adults) a Sea World shirt in advance of our Sea World day too.


The best place outside of Sea World for their souvenirs is the SeaWorld gift shop at the airport.  Seriously!  We also found some at the indoor flea market just across the road from Wal-Mart and east about a block or two.  They also had some Disney and Universal stuff.  Wal-Mart had only Disney when we were there.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Chelley00 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> One of my best friends is getting ready for her son's Wish Trip.  I'm so excited for her because they totally deserve the break.  She has limited internet access (on her phone only) and although I sent her the link to this thread, I don't think it's easy for her to read through it on her phone.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone have any Must-Know advice for her?  She's traveling with 4 kids, one a diabetic, and then her Wish Tripper (my "boyfriend"  ) who has mitochondrial disease, CP and a few other issues


Have her check out the links in my signature for Wish Planning tips.  Ask any question on our thread here as well and you are likely to get a lot of good answers.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2pixies said:


> Just a question about how much trip planning the wish grantors take care of. If part of the wish is to meet a specific character, do the wish grantors take care of making reservations to ensure that part of the request is filled (in Brooke's case, meeting Ariel), or are the parents responsible for organizing dining reservations, BBB or Pirate's League reservations, etc.? I have no problem doing it all myself should we get the wish granted, but just curious.


While character greets are easily arranged by Guest Services when you arrive at a park, Character Meals require advanced reservations, often months in advance due to popularity.  We were unable to arrange what our daughter wanted (a meal in the castle with the Princesses) so we booked at the Grand Floabout:homeridian.  But when we got to MK, and Guest Services found out that she had wanted a meal in the castle, Jeff there pulled strings and made it happen that day.  It was amazing.  What a wonderful magical surprise.  We went to the Wish Trip Lounge and had them cancel our Floridian reservations (which did not require advance payment).  Read all about it on our trip thread in my signature.


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> Does anyone here know if you can rent stroller-wheelchairs near WDW?   I put a thread in the main disAbilities forum with a pic of what we are looking for (hopefully!)
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40430368#post40430368


Depending on the child's physical needs, many families are able to get a comp stroller in lieu of a wheelchair, even if the child does not normally use a wheelchair.  That is what we did at each theme park.  It worked wonderfully and gave us a place to keep our water bottles and such.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mawmay2011 said:


> Hello!  My name is Jill Bott and I am new to the forum.  We found out a month or so ago that we are scheduled to take my daughter's MAW trip May 3 - 9th, 2011 and need help planning our trip.  It's is our very first time to Disney (unless you count when I went in 7th grade) and we are very excited, but want to make some plans.  Can anyone tell us what we can ask for - special things to do with the kids (ages 7 - turning 8 on the trip, 6 and 3), what we need to be prepared for and any special events that will take place in the park during those days??
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Jill


Check out the Wish Trip Planning Tips through the link in my signature.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mawmay2011 said:


> I believe we are staying at Give Kids the World...Brooke - our wish (and birthday) girl's favorite character is Sleeping Beauty, not sure about my son's - he does like Toy Story and Cars characters, and Brynleigh likes ALL the princesses.  We are very excited!!


The best place to meet the Princesses is at a character meal.  The best is in Cinderella's Castle at MK.  Advance reservations are "required" but Guest Services made magic for us the day we arrived at MK so we got in.  You can also find the princesses at France in Epcot.  Tinkerbell is very worth seeing at Epcot as well.  You will find Cars at Disney Studios.  Most boys love meeting Spiderman at Universal Islands of Adventure or Shaggy and Scooby Doo, Shrek and Donkey, or Sponge Bob at Universal Studios.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mawmay2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me the colors of the buttons we will be wearing for MAW/GKTW?  I was thinking about making some shirts for us and the kids, but wanted to get something that would make the buttons stand out per the "things to do" that I read earlier...


Make a Wish Buttons change colors periodically to foil counterfeiters.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Disney Characters can be found in each park and also visit GKTW once or twice a week in the morning.  The best character greet we experienced (other than brunch in the castle) was with Captain Jack Sparrow in Adventureland MK.  You may have to inquire about where to find him.  We kind of stumbled on it.


----------



## LVMom23

I just found out that Disney has a Wish Lounge.  Has anyone used it?   This would be a godsend for us since we were planning to break up our Disney days into 3-hour blocks and then head back to GKTW (Hannah gets tired easily).

For those who have been in there, do you have any pics?  (I found some promo ones online).   Also, is there a place for a toddler to lie down and take a nap (like a couch or something?)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We didn't get a chance to go in the one at DW but we did go in the one at Epcot. That place is so cool. At DW we were in Fantasyland first and it was so hot and crowded that walking all the way to Fantacyland was impossible.


----------



## fulseasmama

Welcome home Kris...hope you all had an amazing time!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## angeque143

Bill_Lin said:


> Make a Wish Buttons change colors periodically to foil counterfeiters.



That is so sad!!!


----------



## maroo

mawmay2011 said:


> I believe we are staying at Give Kids the World...Brooke - our wish (and birthday) girl's favorite character is Sleeping Beauty, not sure about my son's - he does like Toy Story and Cars characters, and Brynleigh likes ALL the princesses.  We are very excited!!



We have two Brooke's going in May!  Right??!?  And we have three Brooke's now planning...right?  I am getting confused.    It doesn't take much to confuse me, though. 



mawmay2011 said:


> Can anyone tell me the colors of the buttons we will be wearing for MAW/GKTW?  I was thinking about making some shirts for us and the kids, but wanted to get something that would make the buttons stand out per the "things to do" that I read earlier...



see below...I answered this in the wrong place.  



jj0plin said:


> We just got our buttons and they are a dark blue with white writing  like this



These are the official MAW buttons - and most families get some of those - and you should wear them.

But the official GKTW wish button that will be recognized by the CM's is the button given at GKTW.  They do change the coloring of the buttons to prevent cruel people from duplicating them.  The buttons also have DATES on them so that they can't really be used the follow year, for example.  

But they are generally light blue for the boys and light pink for the girls.  I think any solid color dark shirt would make it easy to see.  In some cases the parent may be the best person to wear it - if the child is in a stroller low to the ground or can't easily be seen.  But for the most part, the child should wear it.  

They also may give you stickers that have a Genie on them - those are also recognized by CM's as being wish trip stickers - so you can wear those, too.  I would recommend wearing those at the MK, personally.  



Loodlow said:


> I have last minute problem helping a wish family get to WDW. Maybe someone here can help me figure this one out.
> 
> The family is 3 adults, five year old twins, and the wish child who is 12 with poor head and trunk control, trach, and feeding tube. Mom was scared to fly with him and plans to drive (13 hours)
> 
> The vehicle Make-A-Wish generously arranged is a shuttle van, with a wheelchair tie down. The patient cannot sit in his chair for long lengths of time though.  I imagine we can get the arrangements changed even though they leave this weekend, if I can find a sutiable vehicle. It does not have to be wheelchair accessbile, he really needs to be in a reclining comfortable seat, and then there needs to be room for the other six people, luggage and lots of medical equipment including his custom chair, which does not fold up. Any ideas? Thanks so much!



Aw man...6 people in a van with equipment is going to be really tight anyway.  I am not sure they won't be better off renting an additional car - since they have 3 adults that can share driving??  

Our last trip - we went in a mini van.  Lauren's chair sits in the middle - so we had the front two seats and the back seat (no middle seats).  Her two friends sat on the back seat and her Mom and I in the front two - 5 total in the van.  There were some times that we wanted Lauren to be able to lay down instead of sitting in that blasted wheelchair the whole time, but it just wasn't feasible.  We barely had room for all of our luggage, plus her friends wheelchair (which we can pop the wheels off and fold).  It is possible to find a custom van, which is huge, that would possibly fit the wheelchair and give him a place to recline - but I don't know where you would put the other people?

Seems like they could rent a car and he could sit in the car - even lay down (although I am not sure how safe that is??  Or how feasible??)...but they are going to have a very hard time finding a van that will hold all of them and give him the option to recline.  

Let us know how this goes - I will pray that they will find a solution for them quickly.

One more thing....We had part of our group FLY and part of us drive for our trip - it may be feasible (and possibly cost effective, since gas is so high) to send half the family on a plane (like one adult with the other kids) and leave two adults and the wish child to drive.  



Bill_Lin said:


> Wish Granters are much in favor of families staying at GKTW as there is no cost to the Wish Organization.



I used to think this...but they actually do pay GKTW for families that have a wish through GKTW.  I am not sure how much and it may vary by chapter??  But they do have to pay GKTW for the accommodations.  





LVMom23 said:


> I just found out that Disney has a Wish Lounge.  Has anyone used it?   This would be a godsend for us since we were planning to break up our Disney days into 3-hour blocks and then head back to GKTW (Hannah gets tired easily).
> 
> For those who have been in there, do you have any pics?  (I found some promo ones online).   Also, is there a place for a toddler to lie down and take a nap (like a couch or something?)



It is a pretty big room - but basically one room - with a huge TV, a big "pillow" in the floor that is big enough for me to sleep on!  They also have a couch, bottled water, a chess/checkers set, and many games to play.  It would be a great place for a long break!

The one in Epcot is more "loud"...it has lots of cool things to do and is definitely worth seeing, but I am not sure it would be the best place to take a nap?

We spent a LOT of time in the various First Aid stations around the Disney parks this past week - it is a great place to rest (they have a bunch of small beds in cubicles and it is cool and quiet in there).  They also have exam rooms with both high tables (easy for standing and changing a diaper but large enough for a large child) and lower tables.

I also found several Companion rest rooms that had changing tables that were big enough to change clothes for someone as tall as 5 feet.  Those are one room bathrooms that are huge, usually have a sink, etc and are big enough to take care of medical junk without going all the way back to first aid.

Our average day was 6 - 7 hours in the parks with at least 2 hours devoted to resting or medical stuff at First Aid on our last trip and we pretty much got everything we wanted to do done (and this was during Spring Break!)...The GAC will help with this (as you won't have to wait in really long lines, for the most part) and the GKTW button for character greetings will be priceless for meeting all the characters!  USE IT!  Don't be afraid!  She could spend all day meeting characters, but on a wish trip, it is a lot faster!



angeque143 said:


> That is so sad!!!



yeah...Sad does not begin to describe the emotions invoked in me with this....


----------



## maroo

I am leaving town at 3:30 today and won't be back until Sunday. 

I am going on a retreat, which is going to be way out in the middle of nowhere and I am not sure I can much cell coverage at all, certainly not enough to use the internet - so I won't be on the DIS again until Monday.  

I am going to clean out my PM box some so that you guys can PM me if you need wish trip links added and such and I will try to catch back up on Monday evening!


----------



## brookerene

There are too many Brooke's to keep up!  We are a popular group!

Yay to all the good news....


There are a lot of TR's with photos of the wish lounge.... 

Have a good retreat Maroo!


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> There are too many Brooke's to keep up!  We are a popular group!
> 
> Yay to all the good news....
> 
> 
> There are a lot of TR's with photos of the wish lounge....
> 
> Have a good retreat Maroo!



Thanks!

Brooke is a pretty name and quite popular!  



If you come across a TR that has good photos of the wish lounge, please let me know - PM me...I know I have seen a lot...but I can't go through them for now and would love to link some on the first page of this thread for future families to be able to see...

Also...the Epcot wish lounge, too!

I know I have pictures of both SOMEWHERE...but I can't seem to put my hands on them today...and I gotta go get some work done so I can get out of here on time today.  

And if anyone reading this has some...feel free to post them right here on this thread and I can easily link them on page 2!


----------



## LVMom23

maroo said:


> I am leaving town at 3:30 today and won't be back until Sunday.



Have a wonderful time!   Sometimes it is nice to just disconnect for a few days


----------



## that's nice

Mary-
I have pics of Base21 but we never made it into the MK wish lounge. You want the link to my TR or do you want me to post the pics here?



I guess I should have read your full post! HAHA

I'll post some here!


----------



## LVMom23

that's nice said:


> Mary-
> I have pics of Base21 but we never made it into the MK wish lounge


What is Base21?


----------



## LVMom23

brookerene said:


> There are too many Brooke's to keep up!  We are a popular group!
> 
> Yay to all the good news....


Hey Brooke, I just wanted to thank you again for the countdown calendar!   We have it on our fridge, and I am going out this afternoon to get stickers for it.   The kids love it!


----------



## that's nice

Here are some pictures from Base21- the Siemens lounge in Epcot that is open to Wish families. 











































They have a soda and a coffee machine, a couch, table, and some chairs. There is an interactive wall and a floor that can change any color. It was nice to relax for a few minutes then take the 'secret' entrance to SE. I think there were a few stairs to the secret entrance so it wouldn't be doable with a wheelchair. 

Tim


----------



## chelleydi77

maroo said:


> I am leaving town at 3:30 today and won't be back until Sunday.
> 
> I am going on a retreat, which is going to be way out in the middle of nowhere and I am not sure I can much cell coverage at all, certainly not enough to use the internet - so I won't be on the DIS again until Monday.
> 
> I am going to clean out my PM box some so that you guys can PM me if you need wish trip links added and such and I will try to catch back up on Monday evening!



Have a great time Maroo!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I haven't been on in a few days, so I missed your birthday Maroo. Better late then never though. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I hope you had an AMAZING DAY!!!



LVMom23 said:


> I just got the call!  It is official!
> 
> Hannah's wish was approved, and we are going to WDW and GKTW from 4/23 to 4/29!!!   Let the planning begin!!!



You'll be leaving just as we get there. Have a GREAT time, and yay on getting your dates!!! 



mom2pixies said:


> Just a question about how much trip planning the wish grantors take care of. If part of the wish is to meet a specific character, do the wish grantors take care of making reservations to ensure that part of the request is filled (in Brooke's case, meeting Ariel), or are the parents responsible for organizing dining reservations, BBB or Pirate's League reservations, etc.? I have no problem doing it all myself should we get the wish granted, but just curious.



Our Wish co-ordinator booked BBB for our daughter, as we knew that was something our daughter would go nuts over. Her Wish was to go to Disney to meet the Princesses, Mickey & Minnie. We knew she could/would (hopefully), meet all of them on our travels, so we thought the BBB would be a great thing (shes a little Princess at heart ). As for the meals, that is something you book yourself, which is easy to do - and you can make the reservations online, as well as cancell them if you need to.



mommy2girlswv said:


> about disney. Kaitlyn had her 9month old check up today..They want to send her to allergist/immunologist dr. Haves anybody took their kid to one? They want to allergy testing on her. Haves anybody kids had allergy testing? if yes, what do they do?Right now, we can't give her strawberries and she can't wear bandaid. Her dr. changed her formula again today. They think she has a milk allergy too. She had a VERY VERY bad reaction to bandaids. They think it could been the adhesive. Any info will help!!



Peaut sees an Immunologist, but for her its more related to her Immune system, as its very weak. And she is IGA deficient, which makes it harder for her to fight off infections. As for allergies, she did have testing done when she was around a year old. For her though, she was tested for specific things - milk and soy (as those were ones that were being questioned), and other highly allergenic things. She did have the pin pricks on her back, and she had to sit on my lap facing me, with her back to the nurse. It wasn't too bad, but the itching was really hard. She also had blood work done (which was also repeated by her Immunologist).



xanphylus said:


> Anyone who sent Caden a card in the card shower- thank you. You helped make his life a little brighter. He passed this morning at 1:40 am. He fought hard and earned his wings.



So incredibly heartbreaking.  My thoughts are with Caden's family. Fly high with the angels sweet, Caden. 



jj0plin said:


> Our chapter asked if we would a stroller and ordered us a double one, to be ready in our room when we arrive.  You may want to check with them first.



Yep, ours did this too. They are arranging for a double stroller, IV pole and are sending up her formula too so we don't have to travel with it (which is good, as we need a decent amount and being liquid formula, its heavy).



angeque143 said:


> Just heard the you can get $125 in Disney g/c ( 5/$25 gift cards) for $100 at Sam's Club!!!! Thought that I'd pass it on!



Wow, great deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angeque143

I am sure this has been asked but.....

1. Can you bring unopened Pediasure in the plane? I know there is that thing about liquids...What about liquid meds? 

2. What is the weight limit per bag (50?) 

3. What about extra bags? Does MAW incur the cost or should I be prepared to pay this?

I am trying to pack light but with the feed pump and g tube supplies and meds not to mention MY apnea machine...I am already off to a lot of stuff!!

I am planning on getting diapers and wipes at Walmart (luckily she still wears Pampers!) along with snacks and water. 

TYIA!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

angeque143 said:


> I am sure this has been asked but.....
> 
> 1. Can you bring unopened Pediasure in the plane? I know there is that thing about liquids...What about liquid meds?
> *I believe yes*
> 
> 2. What is the weight limit per bag (50?)
> *each airline is probably different, but I know Southwest is 50 pounds*
> 
> 3. What about extra bags? Does MAW incur the cost or should I be prepared to pay this?
> *Some airlines charge bag fees, if they do MAW will include the cost of that in your expense check.  Southwest allows 2 bags per person and then charges for more than that.*
> 
> I am trying to pack light but with the feed pump and g tube supplies and meds not to mention MY apnea machine...I am already off to a lot of stuff!!
> *You can pack a carry-on medical bag for free.  *
> 
> I am planning on getting diapers and wipes at Walmart (luckily she still wears Pampers!) along with snacks and water.
> *Make A Wish asked us if we needed diapers or pullups and will have them in the room for us.*
> 
> TYIA!!!!



silly requirements made me type here


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> Hey Brooke, I just wanted to thank you again for the countdown calendar!   We have it on our fridge, and I am going out this afternoon to get stickers for it.   The kids love it!



I'm glad that you like it.  My kids are loving putting stickers on it...and can't wait... it has even helping me get them up for school!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angeque143 said:


> I am sure this has been asked but.....
> 
> 1. Can you bring unopened Pediasure in the plane? I know there is that thing about liquids...What about liquid meds?
> yes.. we just got back from our MAW trip and my youngest has a feeding tube. You can have a suitcase with just all medical supplies that you can carry on plane and they won't charge you for it. . We actually had to have 2 suitcases full of medical supplies.We had a letter from Ped stating all formula, Pedialyte, and prune juice was a medical needed item. Just make sure you get to airport a little early. Delta had to swip all the Neocate Splash boxes and Pedialyte. My daughter also wore her feeding backpack on plane and they just swipped the backpack and she was good to go on plane.
> 2. What is the weight limit per bag (50?)
> Check in bag was 50lbs on Delta
> 3. What about extra bags? Does MAW incur the cost or should I be prepared to pay this?
> We had to pay for all checked in luggage. We just checked in our bathroom stuff and everyone carried on their on suitcases. Ended up they checked in our stuff anyways because of the flight being full and no room on airplane, so we didn't have to pay for those.
> I am trying to pack light but with the feed pump and g tube supplies and meds not to mention MY apnea machine...I am already off to a lot of stuff!!
> I know MAW says they put expense money for your luggage, but it would of cost us $470 round trip to check in our luggage and that would of took a huge chuck out of our expense money. we wouldn't of made it all week with food.
> I am planning on getting diapers and wipes at Walmart (luckily she still wears Pampers!) along with snacks and water.
> 
> TYIA!!!!



Getting the diapers and wipes at Walmart is a good idea. You can also call your HHC and see if they can send all your medical stuff to GKTW ahead of time. Our HHC couldn't do it, but I know alot of people did it this way. MAW can also rent you an Apnea machine so you don't have to drag the machine with you.


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> I am sure this has been asked but.....
> 
> 1. Can you bring unopened Pediasure in the plane? I know there is that thing about liquids...What about liquid meds?
> You can definitely bring liquid meds - but bring a little extra with you (for several reasons, since you never know when your plane will be delayed), but also because they may ask you to open one to test it?   They made me do that at one point with medication.  They have some thing that you put a drop of it on and they make sure it isn't something it shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 2. What is the weight limit per bag (50?)
> Usually 50 pounds per bag - but there is NO limit on the number of bags of medical supplies you can bring.  If you have a bag (or 2 or 3) that have ONLY medical supplies - then that doesn't count.  If you pack some clothes and some med supplies, then you may have issues - but if all the bag has in it is medical, then it doesn't count against your carry ons and they won't charge you if you check it.  Just make sure they know so that in the confusion of checking in they don't accidently charge ya.
> 
> 
> 3. What about extra bags? Does MAW incur the cost or should I be prepared to pay this?
> The chapter should include this in your expense check, unless they can confirm with the airline that you don't have to pay.  It does not hurt to ask in advance if you can have a break on fees and doesn't hurt to ask when you check in either - some airlines/airports/nice people checking you in will waive the fees for you.
> 
> 
> I am trying to pack light but with the feed pump and g tube supplies and meds not to mention MY apnea machine...I am already off to a lot of stuff!!
> I would totally put this all in a few bags - just so it will be easy to carry - or maybe one really big suitcase that can roll - and have it be all medical - so that you don't have to pay for it.  Or ship it.  We shipped Rachel's medical supplies and it made it a lot easier on us to not have to worry about it on the trip down.
> 
> I am planning on getting diapers and wipes at Walmart (luckily she still wears Pampers!) along with snacks and water.
> 
> TYIA!!!!



Diapers, wipes, etc are perfect for a walmart run!  (We did this, too!)  And the more snacks and water you can purchase there, the better off you will be on your expense check.


----------



## brookerene

If it something bulky/heavy that can be bought at Walmart there, then only take what you need while flying and buy what you need for your stay at Walmart.  It is more expensive to carry it with you than to buy it there when you consider the costs of luggage and arm strength!
As previously stated many MAW chapters will arrange for things to be there for you, so ask about it....sometimes they don't know everything you need and should be informed to best serve you.  Or even you med supply co.  If we were still on Kaleb's dialysis, we could have his dialysate and machine sent to GKTW, and to tell you the truth, there is no way we could have hauled it...  one 6 liter bag a night is what he used x that by 7 (account for something to happen).... and I would have had to have a hand cart just for the liquids....  and the machine was a bear, plus all the tubing etc....  I always hated having to haul it to Omaha for an overnight non-hospital stay...  So depending on you rmachines, etc.. there might be help with the company that serves you.

Maroo's advice is great...!


----------



## brookerene

WE have been visited by some hitchhiking ghosts and pin traders courtesy of the Big Give so come on over and check them out!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mommy, they can sign in with my new pins. Come check out the big give the girls received today.. Can you sign my book!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> I just found out that Disney has a Wish Lounge.  Has anyone used it?   This would be a godsend for us since we were planning to break up our Disney days into 3-hour blocks and then head back to GKTW (Hannah gets tired easily).
> 
> For those who have been in there, do you have any pics?  (I found some promo ones online).   Also, is there a place for a toddler to lie down and take a nap (like a couch or something?)


The Wish Lounge is at the First Aid Station by the Crystal Palace in MK.  It is about the size of a living room and has a television, bottled water and a bean bag chair for naps.  The staff there are there only for Wish Families so take advantage of their help.  They will be thrilled to see you.


----------



## HeatherSP

This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared.  How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## LVMom23

Bill_Lin said:


> The Wish Lounge is at the First Aid Station by the Crystal Palace in MK.  It is about the size of a living room and has a television, bottled water and a bean bag chair for naps.  The staff there are there only for Wish Families so take advantage of their help.  They will be thrilled to see you.



This is incredibly helpful and sounds perfect!  Hannah needs to fall asleep on someone most of the time anyway, so I can just picture kicking back in the bean bag while she is sleeping on me (my favorite time anyway!).


----------



## jj0plin

HeatherSP said:


> This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared. How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.


 
Makes me think of two more questions... How is the rollaway bed?  One of my kids will get the rollaway or the sleeper sofa.  Are there a lot of pillows there?  My dh needs 3 to be happy!  I was thinking of grabbing some cheap ones at Walmart when we arrive, unless there are plenty there.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Tim had great photos of the Wish Lounge at Epcot...I don't think anyone posted any of the lounge at MK. This is from yingyanggirls report...she did a great job photographing it...It looks AMAZING!!!! If someone else has already posted this, I apologize.  *

*MAGIC KINGDOM WISH LOUNGE*


----------



## LVMom23

blessedmom4 said:


> *Tim had great photos of the Wish Lounge at Epcot...I don't think anyone posted any of the lounge at MK. This is from yingyanggirls report...she did a great job photographing it...It looks AMAZING!!!! If someone else has already posted this, I apologize.  *
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM WISH LOUNGE*



Judy, these are amazing!   

Maroo, perhaps you can add this to your FAQ page for other wish families to see?


----------



## fulseasmama

HeatherSP said:


> This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared.  How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.




Oh Boy some of these questions are a bit hard to answer but I will try my best.  Are the beds comfortable...Such personal preference but I thought they were a bit more comfortable then our beds at the Animal Kingdom Lodge we went to after.  We were beat at the end of the day so I don't know if I really thought much about the bed as I fell asleep when my head hit the pillow.

GKTW had salad available with every dinner I ate at the Gingerbread house and lots of fresh fruit at breakfast...not so much so from Katie's Kitchen as it was just sides from Boston Market menu (yummy but probably not to calorie friendly).  You control the temp in your villa but I do think they ask you to not keep it too cold all day while you will be gone...I can't totally remember however about that.

As for the TP I think it was fine since I don't remember it at all and I think I might have if it was horrible.    As a side note we only stopped at Walmart once to pick up some beer for my husband and I to enjoy on the front porch after the kids were asleep.  We mainly ate breakfast at the Gingerbread house, lunch at the park we were at, afternoon snack at the park (I think we all shared a popcorn everyday), Dinner back at GKTW and ice cream before bed everynight . I did not really feel like we needed much more so we did not need to get snacks etc.  

At no point did I feel like I was staying at a really cheap motel while at GKTW.  We were really comfortable and enjoyed our stay there.  It was not the fanciest place I have ever been but our kids refered to it as our "vacation home" the entire stay...I think we all loved our stay and I hope you will too!  

Hope the info helps!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HeatherSP said:


> This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared.  How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.



I'm on diet too. I have the book Eat this, Not that Restaurant Survival guide
Boston Market: Dinner time between Rotisserie Chicken or Meatloaf,It's Rotisserie Chicken. I just use the book if we are out and we eat somewhere. I count calories, but just remember you will be walking A LOT!!! Average 9miles a day.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

HeatherSP said:


> This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared.  How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.



The beds were really comfortable...either that I was so tired it didn't matter.

We only ate dinner once at the Gingerbread house and they had a salad available(only a few toppings). We ate breakfast every morning and they had fresh fruit. Really...we walked so much that I'm sure I lost weight..even though eating bad.

Yes... you control the temp, but they do ask if you are gone all day to please turn it down.

The TP we had was Charmin.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> Makes me think of two more questions... How is the rollaway bed?  One of my kids will get the rollaway or the sleeper sofa.  Are there a lot of pillows there?  My dh needs 3 to be happy!  I was thinking of grabbing some cheap ones at Walmart when we arrive, unless there are plenty there.



Steven and Kylee slept on the sleeper sofa and he said it was hard. He laid a blanket down and said it was better. The rollaway bed really didn't look to comfortable. Poor Ashlee slept on that. It sank in the middle. She called it her posterpedic bed. I normally sleep with 6 pillows, but i only had 2 there. I'm sure you can ask for more. I was so tired after all the parks that I didn't care.


----------



## angeque143

blessedmom4 said:


> *Tim had great photos of the Wish Lounge at Epcot...I don't think anyone posted any of the lounge at MK. This is from yingyanggirls report...she did a great job photographing it...It looks AMAZING!!!! If someone else has already posted this, I apologize.  *
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM WISH LOUNGE*



This is an AWESOME link!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Mom2mitokids said:


> The beds were really comfortable...either that I was so tired it didn't matter.
> 
> We only ate dinner once at the Gingerbread house and they had a salad available(only a few toppings). We ate breakfast every morning and they had fresh fruit. Really...we walked so much that I'm sure I lost weight..even though eating bad.
> 
> Yes... you control the temp, but they do ask if you are gone all day to please turn it down.
> 
> The TP we had was Charmin.



I found the A/C very interesting.  Our original villa had a standard A/C with motion sensors, and if it did not detect movement for a certain amt of time it would not kick on. (i read this in the GKTW purple book)

After our water heater blewup we were moved to a newer villa that had a geothermal A/C

Very interesting how they are going "green"


----------



## MitoDadMO

Bill_Lin said:


> Make a Wish Buttons change colors periodically to foil counterfeiters.



We were told by a Disney CM that they are even starting to sell the GKTW buttons on 192, so some cast members may ask to see your button + GAC and or the photopass.

All the CM's were REALLY REALLY nice and went out of their way to make sure we saw all the characters we wanted to see.  Several CM's lead us by the hand to see several in a row.  One even went to Eeor's stable to get an autograph for us.

One visitor had a hissy fit when we broke line and a CM politely told him to "step off".  My dad was near by and almost punched the guy.  My dad went up to the CM a few minutes later and thanked him for stepping in and taking care of the situation.


----------



## brookerene

If you are watching your diet, you just have to continue to eat moderately and make good choices...  You can gain plenty of weight at DW even though you are walking....  one mile of continuous walking burns approx 100 calories + or - depending on your weight.  so if you walk 5 miles it's approx 500 calories but you can eat an extra 500 cal in one or two snacks poorly chosen... and 1 meal can easily be 1000+ calories or more too!...  The best best it to pick on or two special things or time you want to eat whatever and be careful the rest....


----------



## blessedmom4

MitoDadMO said:


> We were told by a Disney CM that they are even starting to sell the GKTW buttons on 192, so some cast members may ask to see your button + GAC and or the photopass.
> *This ABSOLUTELY disgusts me that someone would sell these buttons...but I am NOT surprised. *
> All the CM's were REALLY REALLY nice and went out of their way to make sure we saw all the characters we wanted to see.  Several CM's lead us by the hand to see several in a row.  One even went to Eeor's stable to get an autograph for us.
> *That is lovely to read. *
> One visitor had a hissy fit when we broke line and a CM politely told him to "step off".  My dad was near by and almost punched the guy.  My dad went up to the CM a few minutes later and thanked him for stepping in and taking care of the situation.



*THIS is where you might see me lose my cool...I am not always Pollyanna.  I certainly know how to assert myself and if someone hurts my children, who are older and would understand what is going on, Mama Bear might show up...I will remind myself that MOST people are kind and to try and remain calm...for the  sake of my children. I am thankful a cast member interceded. SO SORRY to hear you had to move Villas, hope that worked out well for the family. *


----------



## HeatherSP

Thanks for all of the great answers and advice! GKTW seems so incredible! I am glad there are some healthy food choices and I'm sure all of that walking is going to help. I am glad we can control the A/C and it makes sense not to run it all day if we aren't there. It sounds like the beds will be fine. And I'm sure we will be too tired to notice anyway. We will have 2 kids on the couch and 1 on the rollaway but kids never seem to notice a uncomfortable bed. Oooh and name brand toilet paper .... FABULOUS! 3 weeks away


----------



## blessedmom4

LVMom23 said:


> Judy, these are amazing!
> 
> Maroo, perhaps you can add this to your FAQ page for other wish families to see?





angeque143 said:


> This is an AWESOME link!!! Thanks so much!!



*I am so happy it helped.  We have had some amazing families give some WONDERFUL TR's, both in words and pictures and their stories all make me smile (and cry)...I would like to coax any past MAW families who haven't finished thier TR's to think about doing that...the moderators can unlock the TR to make that possible. I understand (not from experience; but, from reading) that returning from a Wish Trip can be VERY hard on some families and they can't finish at the time they get back. I say even if it has been a long while since your trip, if it is something you want to do...PLEASE do...You will have many greatful readers, I promise! *


----------



## blessedmom4

HeatherSP said:


> Thanks for all of the great answers and advice! GKTW seems so incredible! I am glad there are some healthy food choices and I'm sure all of that walking is going to help. I am glad we can control the A/C and it makes sense not to run it all day if we aren't there. It sounds like the beds will be fine. And I'm sure we will be too tired to notice anyway. We will have 2 kids on the couch and 1 on the rollaway but kids never seem to notice a uncomfortable bed. Oooh and name brand toilet paper .... FABULOUS! 3 weeks away


*
Great Questions, Excellent answers!! 

THREE MORE WEEKS!!!! *


----------



## mom2pixies

MitoDadMO said:


> We were told by a Disney CM that they are even starting to sell the GKTW buttons on 192, so some cast members may ask to see your button + GAC and or the photopass.
> 
> All the CM's were REALLY REALLY nice and went out of their way to make sure we saw all the characters we wanted to see.  Several CM's lead us by the hand to see several in a row.  One even went to Eeor's stable to get an autograph for us.
> 
> One visitor had a hissy fit when we broke line and a CM politely told him to "step off".  My dad was near by and almost punched the guy.  My dad went up to the CM a few minutes later and thanked him for stepping in and taking care of the situation.



I'm glad to hear that the CM stepped in to quell the scenario. I've been wondering about how other people would react when wish kids and their families skip ahead lines or rides or are given any kind of 'special' treatment. I think most people would be understanding and accepting of the situation, but there is always someone who needs to act like a child!  

I can only imagine how annoyed your dad would have been!


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> If you are watching your diet, you just have to continue to eat moderately and make good choices...  You can gain plenty of weight at DW even though you are walking....  one mile of continuous walking burns approx 100 calories + or - depending on your weight.  so if you walk 5 miles it's approx 500 calories but you can eat an extra 500 cal in one or two snacks poorly chosen... and 1 meal can easily be 1000+ calories or more too!...  The best best it to pick on or two special things or time you want to eat whatever and be careful the rest....



*Excellent Advice Brooke... 

As most of you know if you look at my Ticker, I have lost a substantial amount of weight, with a few more pounds to go.  I PROMISE YOU, when we FINALLY get to go on this WISH TRIP, I am going to eat what I want and stop when I am full. This is a TRIP OF a LIFETIME and  I am going to enjoy myself...and if the scales creep up a bit that week...I will tackle it the next! (Somebody remind me of that when I am complaining my clothes don't fit). *


----------



## MitoDadMO

blessedmom4 said:


> *THIS is where you might see me lose my cool...I am not always Pollyanna.  I certainly know how to assert myself and if someone hurts my children, who are older and would understand what is going on, Mama Bear might show up...I will remind myself that MOST people are kind and to try and remain calm...for the  sake of my children. I am thankful a cast member interceded. SO SORRY to hear you had to move Villas, hope that worked out well for the family. *



The exploding water heater was a non-issue.  I called the front desk, they immediatly jumped into action and had volunteers help us move to a new villa in less than an hour.  No big deal.  Just added a funny story to our trip!

I must say that of all the lines that we were ushered ahead, there was only one person who had a fit.  Every other family was just fine with letting a Wish Family go ahead of them.  Some even took pictures of us, and wished us to have a good trip.


----------



## mom2pixies

MitoDadMO said:


> I must say that of all the lines that we were ushered ahead, there was only one person who had a fit.  Every other family was just fine with letting a Wish Family go ahead of them.  Some even took pictures of us, and wished us to have a good trip.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## blessedmom4

MitoDadMO said:


> The exploding water heater was a non-issue.  I called the front desk, they immediatly jumped into action and had volunteers help us move to a new villa in less than an hour.  No big deal.  Just added a funny story to our trip!
> *Looking forward to it. *
> I must say that of all the lines that we were ushered ahead, there was only one person who had a fit.  Every other family was just fine with letting a Wish Family go ahead of them.  Some even took pictures of us, and wished us to have a good trip.



*That is INDEED encouraging news...of course it only takes one bad apple if you let it...I am happy you didn't let it ruin your good time *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> I found the A/C very interesting.  Our original villa had a standard A/C with motion sensors, and if it did not detect movement for a certain amt of time it would not kick on. (i read this in the GKTW purple book)
> 
> After our water heater blewup we were moved to a newer villa that had a geothermal A/C
> 
> Very interesting how they are going "green"



With kylee's Wish we were in the older Villa and it was motion sensored, but the newer ones aren't. Sorry to hear about the water heater blowing up.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I know this has been discussed and had a step by step how too, but I tried to do a search and nothing came up, but how do you do the links(table of content)?


----------



## angeque143

Mom2mitokids said:


> I know this has been discussed and had a step by step how too, but I tried to do a search and nothing came up, but how do you do the links(table of content)?



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39740655&postcount=470


----------



## mom2pixies

I thought I read somewhere here that there was a thread containing a list of suggested packing items (or things to purchase before your trip), but I can't seem to find it! Anyone know where I could find that list?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MitoDadMO

FYI - I just updated Day 2 on our blog plenty of pics too.  www.ourfamilyof4.com


----------



## cmgsykes

Finally uploaded pics to our PTR!!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677858


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> I thought I read somewhere here that there was a thread containing a list of suggested packing items (or things to purchase before your trip), but I can't seem to find it! Anyone know where I could find that list?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 There were a few....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1855026

Cant find the link but I copied and saved this...Hope it ok to repost.....

While many of the items listed below can be purchased at WDW, you'll be paying a premium price: 
- Address book, stamps and pre-addressed labels for postcards 
- Autograph book and fat pen (easier for characters to hold) or   purchase these items upon arrival so you're prepared 
- Camera, film and batteries, video camera. When flying, these   should be in your carry-on 
- Cash and credit cards - Cup with lid for kids (Straws/lids are not available at the Animal   Kingdom theme park)
- Disney guidebooks and notes 
- Drivers license/Photo ID - Duffle bag/suitcase for souvenirs
- Emergency numbers/contacts from home
- First aid kit/pain relievers
- Gum (not sold on Disney property)
- Hat
- Health insurance card - Insect repellent
- Kleenex -purse pack size - Laundry: quarters, pre-packaged portions of detergent, softener sheets and a large bag for storing/carrying your wash 
- Lip balm with sunscreen
- "Misting" fan -battery operated fan with spray (during hotter    months)
- Moleskin and other "foot fixers"
- Pennies & quarters for the penny press machines 
- Plane tickets
- Playing cards/travel games - Prescriptions 
- Proof of auto insurance-for car rental 
- Rain ponchos/umbrella - Reservation numbers for check-in - Safety pins - Sewing Kit - Shoes - Comfortable shoes and a spare pair just in case they get   wet - Stroller, whether bringing or renting, pack a bright ribbon to tie to    the handle to make it easier to spot 
- Sunglasses
- Sunscreen
- Sweatshirt or jacket for cooler weather travel dates
- Tote bag/backpack 
- Travelers Checks
- Wet wipes/anti-bacterial gel 
- Ziploc bags


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> There were a few....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1855026



Perfect. I'm printing the list right now! Thanks so much!


----------



## tinytreasures

We got tentative dates of May 18-24


----------



## angeque143

tinytreasures said:


> We got tentative dates of May 18-24






You are going to get there the day after I leave


----------



## Owensheart

Hey everyone!!  My son just made his wish to go to Disneyworld and we are very excited for him!!  I have gone through and read just about every finished TR on here.  I'm pretty sure I have too much time on my hands!  I started Owen's PTR.. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677570&highlight=owen+s+make+a+wish .. and I don't know how to add it to the thread.  I just wanted to share and I can't wait to get our dates so we can start planning!


----------



## mom2pixies

tinytreasures said:


> We got tentative dates of May 18-24



Wahoo!!!!


----------



## HeatherSP

2 More Big Gives! Come one over to Lhea's PTR and check them out.


----------



## brookerene

Owensheart said:


> Hey everyone!!  My son just made his wish to go to Disneyworld and we are very excited for him!!  I have gone through and read just about every finished TR on here.  I'm pretty sure I have too much time on my hands!  I started Owen's PTR.. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677570&highlight=owen+s+make+a+wish .. and I don't know how to add it to the thread.  I just wanted to share and I can't wait to get our dates so we can start planning!



If you go to your settings,, you can copy and paste your address into your signature....
Welcome!


----------



## brookerene

Our BIG GIVE from Canada is now complete....stop on over to see what we received!:dance3::dance3:


----------



## mommy2girlswv

brookerene said:


> Our BIG GIVE from Canada is now complete....stop on over to see what we received!:dance3::dance3:



You got package one today!! Can't wait to see it...


----------



## angeque143

Has anyone ever shipped anything down to GKTW so it is there when they arrive? My MAW Chapter wanted me to purchase Evas pediasure at Walmart but she has the 1.5 calorie count with added fiber....Cant buy that!! Also it would take so much out of our expenses!!! I was thinking of sending it in a couple of flat rate boxes....


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Have you asked your regular supplier if they can ship it directly for you?  Just address it to you at GKTW and mark your arrival date.


----------



## angeque143

Cheshire Figment said:


> Have you asked your regular supplier if they can ship it directly for you?  Just address it to you at GKTW and mark your arrival date.



They are charging me a FORTUNE if I want them to do it...As it is her backpack is costing me around $100


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angeque143 said:


> Has anyone ever shipped anything down to GKTW so it is there when they arrive? My MAW Chapter wanted me to purchase Evas pediasure at Walmart but she has the 1.5 calorie count with added fiber....Cant buy that!! Also it would take so much out of our expenses!!! I was thinking of sending it in a couple of flat rate boxes....



I think it's cheaper just putting them in a suitcase and bring them with you. The airline doesn't charge you to bring medical formula. We had 2 suitcases full of formula, Pedialyte, and prune juice plus all supplies that go with tube feeding.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angeque143 said:


> They are charging me a FORTUNE if I want them to do it...As it is her backpack is costing me around $100



What back pack are you buying? I just use a regular toddler size back packs for my daughter feeding back pack.


----------



## angeque143

The Zevex super mini Eva is only 34 inches tall. She is 25 lbs dripping wet on a good day so anything bigger topples her over... We gat a good chuckle over it because SHE keeps trying to get up...I know Mommy has a sick sense of humor...I am the mom who will run and get a camera!!!


----------



## billwendy

Mom2mitokids said:


> What back pack are you buying? I just use a regular toddler size back packs for my daughter feeding back pack.



Bummer - we were hoping the ones Ellen made for you would work!


----------



## xanphylus

Owensheart said:


> Hey everyone!!  My son just made his wish to go to Disneyworld and we are very excited for him!!  I have gone through and read just about every finished TR on here.  I'm pretty sure I have too much time on my hands!  I started Owen's PTR.. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677570&highlight=owen+s+make+a+wish .. and I don't know how to add it to the thread.  I just wanted to share and I can't wait to get our dates so we can start planning!



 To the Wish Thread! Can't wait to read your ptr!


----------



## LVMom23

I emailed GKTW a couple of days ago regarding sending medical stuff ahead either by ourselves or by our DME company, and here was their response:

_[FONT=&quot]You  can absolutely ship your supplies down to Give Kids The World ahead of  time. Just give us a call and let us know what to expect and when. I  suggest asking for someone in  Support Services  they receive all  medical. Be sure it is addressed to the Wish Child as well. Apria  delivers to us daily, so now worries on that. Be certain your  wish-granting organization is aware of your medical needs as they can  assist you with this process. __[FONT=&quot]_[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## LVMom23

I got a call from our MAW volunteer, and there was a minor change in the dates.

Instead of 4/23 to 4/29, we are going down for 4/24 to 4/30.   

HOWEVER, she offered us a late evening flight on the 23rd (which would bring us in around 12:30 am) so that we can spend all day on 4/24 there instead of flying in late night on 4/24!

This flight would be MUCH better for Hannah because she will likely sleep since it would be early evening for us, and we can all sleep in on the 24th (a mom can dream)!  We probably will just stay at GKTW that day, relax, play, and explore there and get ready for Disney on the 25th!   That gives us FIVE full days of WDW/Univ/SW fun before we have to leave (


----------



## angeque143

LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from our MAW volunteer, and there was a minor change in the dates.
> 
> Instead of 4/23 to 4/29, we are going down for 4/24 to 4/30.
> 
> HOWEVER, she offered us a late evening flight on the 23rd (which would bring us in around 12:30 am) so that we can spend all day on 4/24 there instead of flying in late night on 4/24!
> 
> This flight would be MUCH better for Hannah because she will likely sleep since it would be early evening for us, and we can all sleep in on the 24th (a mom can dream)!  We probably will just stay at GKTW that day, relax, play, and explore there and get ready for Disney on the 25th!   That gives us FIVE full days of WDW/Univ/SW fun before we have to leave (


YAY!!! An extra day if fantastic!!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

We are scheduled for GKTW June 8-14. We are driving over from Louisiana and will probably arrive in Orlando late on the 7th, find a hotel then go over to GKTW early on the 8th for the early orientation. I'm aware that our room may not be ready and that's fine with us, we will just go hit a park or play around at GKTW until later in the day.

What is the closest hotel? Thanks!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

billwendy said:


> Bummer - we were hoping the ones Ellen made for you would work!



Wendy... We use the ones that Ellen made everyday. This was before we got the special made ones. You will see all her back packs in the pictures I will soon be posting. I can't say thanks enough for those awesome back packs.


----------



## that's nice

tinytreasures said:


> We got tentative dates of May 18-24



  

  AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## newdrama12

Tonyababyrn said:


> We are scheduled for GKTW June 8-14. We are driving over from Louisiana and will probably arrive in Orlando late on the 7th, find a hotel then go over to GKTW early on the 8th for the early orientation. I'm aware that our room may not be ready and that's fine with us, we will just go hit a park or play around at GKTW until later in the day.
> 
> What is the closest hotel? Thanks!!



Howard Johnson Inn Tropical Palms Kissimmee is 1.2 miles from GKTW and definitely the closest.


----------



## billwendy

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wendy... We use the ones that Ellen made everyday. This was before we got the special made ones. You will see all her back packs in the pictures I will soon be posting. I can't say thanks enough for those awesome back packs.



Thats AWESOME!!!! Im so glad - they were just ADORABLE!!! I cant wait to see all your pictures!!! I thought of you guys alot while you were away!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from our MAW volunteer, and there was a minor change in the dates.
> 
> Instead of 4/23 to 4/29, we are going down for 4/24 to 4/30.
> 
> HOWEVER, she offered us a late evening flight on the 23rd (which would bring us in around 12:30 am) so that we can spend all day on 4/24 there instead of flying in late night on 4/24!
> 
> This flight would be MUCH better for Hannah because she will likely sleep since it would be early evening for us, and we can all sleep in on the 24th (a mom can dream)!  We probably will just stay at GKTW that day, relax, play, and explore there and get ready for Disney on the 25th!   That gives us FIVE full days of WDW/Univ/SW fun before we have to leave (



You are coming the day we are going!  Sounds like great dates!


----------



## LVMom23

brookerene said:


> You are coming the day we are going!  Sounds like great dates!


What time do you head out on the 24th?


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> What time do you head out on the 24th?



I don't know yet but they are putting us up in a hotel in Omaha when we  arrive so I assume it'll be in the afternoon!... will find out the 9th!


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2pixies said:


> I thought I read somewhere here that there was a thread containing a list of suggested packing items (or things to purchase before your trip), but I can't seem to find it! Anyone know where I could find that list?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check out this link at GKTW.ORG
http://gktw.org/pre/faq/faq.asp?p=faq#general4
You will need to bring VERY little with you.  Even an extra bag to bring souvenirs etc. back with you can be purchased at a good price from either Wal-Mart or the indoor Flea Market across from Wal-Mart and two blocks east.


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from our MAW volunteer, and there was a minor change in the dates.
> 
> Instead of 4/23 to 4/29, we are going down for 4/24 to 4/30.
> 
> HOWEVER, she offered us a late evening flight on the 23rd (which would bring us in around 12:30 am) so that we can spend all day on 4/24 there instead of flying in late night on 4/24!
> 
> This flight would be MUCH better for Hannah because she will likely sleep since it would be early evening for us, and we can all sleep in on the 24th (a mom can dream)!  We probably will just stay at GKTW that day, relax, play, and explore there and get ready for Disney on the 25th!   That gives us FIVE full days of WDW/Univ/SW fun before we have to leave (


It may be hard to convince kids to WAIT a day to visit the theme parks since they will be SOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to be in the world of magic.  There is plenty to do at the Village so it might be wise to jump into exploring all the activities of the village right after breakfast.  Another option would be to save your slow day at the village for the middle of the trip to recover from theme park exhaustion (a real phenomenon, though I think of it with a smile).  You will have to go to orientation mid morning to get your them park tickets.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Tonyababyrn said:


> We are scheduled for GKTW June 8-14. We are driving over from Louisiana and will probably arrive in Orlando late on the 7th, find a hotel then go over to GKTW early on the 8th for the early orientation. I'm aware that our room may not be ready and that's fine with us, we will just go hit a park or play around at GKTW until later in the day.
> 
> What is the closest hotel? Thanks!!


Make sure to make hotel reservations


----------



## Bill_Lin

HeatherSP said:


> This may sound like I'm being picky but I am hoping that this will help me be prepared.  How are the beds at GKTW? Are they soft and comfy or will we be looking forward to getting back to our own beds? Also I am planning on a vacation from my diet while we are there but I don't want to way overdo it (icecream and pizza are major weaknesses for me) Does GKTW have salads? or other healthy food choices everyday? Do you control the air condition in your villa? And of course the million dollar question  .... how's the toilet paper? Should we stop by walmart and pick some up or is it atleast average?  I feel like I'm being petty but I think I have stayed in many really cheap hotels so I have had some bad experiences so I like to be prepared. Thanks for any info you can give me.


We had plenty of healthy options at the Gingerbread House.  I also found fruit in lieu of goodies at various theme parks.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2pixies said:


> I'm glad to hear that the CM stepped in to quell the scenario. I've been wondering about how other people would react when wish kids and their families skip ahead lines or rides or are given any kind of 'special' treatment. I think most people would be understanding and accepting of the situation, but there is always someone who needs to act like a child!
> 
> I can only imagine how annoyed your dad would have been!



We ran into only ONE family who objected to our privileges and they were from Germany and might not have understood the cultural difference.  I actually understood their point of view since they had waited in line to see Jasmine and Genie, then had to come back later because of break time for the characters.  Actually, we found many people who gave us special smiles and encouragement. 

If you ever run into what my friend faced on their trip, someone saying "I sure wish I could have that privilege," you can say what she said.  "You would not wish for that if you knew what my child had to go through in hospitals to get this privilege."


----------



## tinytreasures

angeque143 said:


> You are going to get there the day after I leave



Bummer I would have loved to meet you 

HeatherSP
Sorry our bed was not comfy at all but we got  brand new villa (open only 3 weeks) I just took one of the extra blankets and put that under the sheet and it was way better 
Food wise I don't remember we are not great eaters here sorry.
We didn't deal with the A/C because it was Feb. 
I don't think the TP was bad at all


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Bill_Lin said:


> We ran into only ONE family who objected to our privileges and they were from Germany and might not have understood the cultural difference.  I actually understood their point of view since they had waited in line to see Jasmine and Genie, then had to come back later because of break time for the characters.  Actually, we found many people who gave us special smiles and encouragement.
> 
> If you ever run into what my friend faced on their trip, someone saying "I sure wish I could have that privilege," you can say what she said.  "You would not wish for that if you knew what my child had to go through in hospitals to get this privilege."



I agree..


----------



## mom2pixies

Bill_Lin said:


> We ran into only ONE family who objected to our privileges and they were from Germany and might not have understood the cultural difference.  I actually understood their point of view since they had waited in line to see Jasmine and Genie, then had to come back later because of break time for the characters.  Actually, we found many people who gave us special smiles and encouragement.
> 
> If you ever run into what my friend faced on their trip, someone saying "I sure wish I could have that privilege," you can say what she said.  "You would not wish for that if you knew what my child had to go through in hospitals to get this privilege."



Glad to hear most people were encouraging and understanding! Especially since a person never knows the story behind another person or his or her's situation. I've always tried to behave that way and am trying to teach my children to do the same. Still had me wondering though--especially as B doesn't look overtly 'ill'--besides the shaved head (which some people either think is a personal choice or that she is a boy! LOL!! As if she could ever be!) and some scars, no one would be able to tell what trials she faced this year. 

Love that response. I will definitely use it should anyone question the privilege! (But, from the response here--the questions are minimal. . Thanks again!


----------



## LVMom23

Bill_Lin said:


> If you ever run into what my friend faced on their trip, someone saying "I sure wish I could have that privilege," you can say what she said.  "You would not wish for that if you knew what my child had to go through in hospitals to get this privilege."


I would gladly stand in hour long lines in 100 degree heat if I could change Hannah's condition...


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Glad to hear most people were encouraging and understanding! Especially since a person never knows the story behind another person or his or her's situation. I've always tried to behave that way and am trying to teach my children to do the same. Still had me wondering though--especially as B doesn't look overtly 'ill'--besides the shaved head (which some people either think is a personal choice or that she is a boy! LOL!! As if she could ever be!) and some scars, no one would be able to tell what trials she faced this year.
> 
> Love that response. I will definitely use it should anyone question the privilege! (But, from the response here--the questions are minimal. . Thanks again!



My daughter the same way.. If you look at her on bad day, you would just think she haves a bad cold/flu. If you ask her why she haves a scar she said(We have no clue where she learn this) "my dad took my heart" She tell people that she was in the hospital and sick cuz of her heart and if they ask why she says "my dad took my heart and she doesn't have a reg heart anymore".. Are big problem right now is she doesn't understand why sissy doesn't have a scar like her. When she was baby you would just think she was a very very small baby(8lb 8oz at 5months old,born 8lb 3oz) My dh and I are worry that people will look at us and say why...


----------



## mommy2girlswv

LVMom23 said:


> I would gladly stand in hour long lines in 100 degree heat if I could change Hannah's condition...



I would too. I wouldn't change the past, but I would love not have to worry about the future anymore.


----------



## sgarrity

I am new to the board and I do not fully understand the concept.  However, I thought this forum would be a great resource so I am making an attempt.  We received a call on Monday that my daughter was going to get a wish from Make a Wish.  We were surprised as she was referred in October by her teacher and we did not hear anything else and then received the call on Monday that she is going to get a wish.  She is to determine a wish.  When I told her about it on Monday she ended up getting a migraine(she has an inoperable, unradiatable benign brain tumor) and went to bed.  Tuesday she woke up stating "I want to go see Lilo and stitch at Lilo's house".  She also state she wanted a few days on a cruise (no surprise, been asking for this for a couple years) and a few days at Disney world.  Is this even possible?

Thanks for any information you provide.

Savanna 
Mom to 4
Adrianna (11), Caleb (10), DeAnna (8 - getting the wish) and Levi (3).


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> I am new to the board and I do not fully understand the concept.  However, I thought this forum would be a great resource so I am making an attempt.  We received a call on Monday that my daughter was going to get a wish from Make a Wish.  We were surprised as she was referred in October by her teacher and we did not hear anything else and then received the call on Monday that she is going to get a wish.  She is to determine a wish.  When I told her about it on Monday she ended up getting a migraine(she has an inoperable, unradiatable benign brain tumor) and went to bed.  Tuesday she woke up stating "I want to go see Lilo and stitch at Lilo's house".  She also state she wanted a few days on a cruise (no surprise, been asking for this for a couple years) and a few days at Disney world.  Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks for any information you provide.
> 
> Savanna
> Mom to 4
> Adrianna (11), Caleb (10), DeAnna (8 - getting the wish) and Levi (3).



First off welcome!!! Your daughter will meet with her Wish volunteers and they will ask her what her wish is.  She can definitely ask for this and I believe that it is possible. Be prepared to sign some papers to get the process going. Also as I have been learning....They will keep things unknown to you until you are on the trip. This is part of making this experience MAGICAL for your daughter!


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> I would gladly stand in hour long lines in 100 degree heat if I could change Hannah's condition...



I think we all would.



sgarrity said:


> I am new to the board and I do not fully understand the concept.  However, I thought this forum would be a great resource so I am making an attempt.  We received a call on Monday that my daughter was going to get a wish from Make a Wish.  We were surprised as she was referred in October by her teacher and we did not hear anything else and then received the call on Monday that she is going to get a wish.  She is to determine a wish.  When I told her about it on Monday she ended up getting a migraine(she has an inoperable, unradiatable benign brain tumor) and went to bed.  Tuesday she woke up stating "I want to go see Lilo and stitch at Lilo's house".  She also state she wanted a few days on a cruise (no surprise, been asking for this for a couple years) and a few days at Disney world.  Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks for any information you provide.
> 
> Savanna
> Mom to 4
> Adrianna (11), Caleb (10), DeAnna (8 - getting the wish) and Levi (3).



Welcome....I hope that DeAnna's wish is granted to its fullest. I'm sure they can make it work!  I haven't heard of a dual wish meaning... both the parks and the cruise, but if that is what she wants, then have her ask.  Otherwise they will probably have her make a choice.  Our chapter couldn't grant my son his primary wish for a rainbow playset(thy had anothr set, which he didn't like), which I know other chapters have given, so he chose Disney... so prepare her that she might have to make a choice if they don't say thy can do both. Also, if your budget woul allow and she chooses the cruise, maybe your chapter would allow an extension on your own $...

Welcome to the boards and start a PTR ... directions are on post 2 of this thread.

I knew a little boy back in 1985 that had the same/similar condition as your daughter and I remember he wanted to go to disney (this was before MAW was as established as it is today)...he didn't get to go.....so  I really hope her wish comes true! every bit!


----------



## jj0plin

Does everything at GKTW shut down at a certain time?  I am especially curious about the arcade and the pool.


----------



## mom2pixies

jj0plin said:


> Does everything at GKTW shut down at a certain time?  I am especially curious about the arcade and the pool.



Good question--especially for you and other families with older sibs! (Or dads or moms who are just big kids at hearts! LOL!)


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> I would gladly stand in hour long lines in 100 degree heat if I could change Hannah's condition...





mommy2girlswv said:


> I would too. I wouldn't change the past, but I would love not have to worry about the future anymore.



For sure!!! I have so much admiration for parents and families and children who deal with these illnesses EVERY SINGLE DAY--and, what's more, do it happily, lovingly and without second thought. 

Brooke's cancer was horrible--but she is now in remission. And, God willing, she may never relapse. Not all families are so fortunate. Some children have chronic conditions that will trouble them for the rest of their lives. Rest assured that I count my many blessings every day and am thankful for her good prognosis--but I also spend every day thinking of the other families we have come to know and wishing them the best!  

Many of you parents here amaze and inspire me. Hugs to all of you! 

Okay, enough sap from me. You'd think I was a maple tree in March....



sgarrity said:


> I am new to the board and I do not fully understand the concept.  However, I thought this forum would be a great resource so I am making an attempt.  We received a call on Monday that my daughter was going to get a wish from Make a Wish.  We were surprised as she was referred in October by her teacher and we did not hear anything else and then received the call on Monday that she is going to get a wish.  She is to determine a wish.  When I told her about it on Monday she ended up getting a migraine(she has an inoperable, unradiatable benign brain tumor) and went to bed.  Tuesday she woke up stating "I want to go see Lilo and stitch at Lilo's house".  She also state she wanted a few days on a cruise (no surprise, been asking for this for a couple years) and a few days at Disney world.  Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks for any information you provide.
> 
> Savanna
> Mom to 4
> Adrianna (11), Caleb (10), DeAnna (8 - getting the wish) and Levi (3).



Welcome aboard! I am learning that the referral process can be quite lengthy! We have yet to meet with any wish grantors ourselves, so my experience with MAW is pretty limited. I say that DeAnna should wish for whatever is in her heart. MAW will inform you what and what cannot be accomplished. I do so hope that DeAnna gets her wish!

My sister-in-law's little cousin got his wish (he had a form of childhood cancer ) before he passed and he wished for a Disney cruise. He didn't have any days in WDW afterwards, but that wasn't part of his wish. Maybe they can make both happen for DeAnna! Sounds like she certainly deserves it.


----------



## angeque143

We will be using the crib for Eva...Does anyone know anything about this? Is it a pack and play and are there sheets for it? Are there blankets for it? Just wondering if I need to bring one of hers here!


----------



## MitoDadMO

jj0plin said:


> Does everything at GKTW shut down at a certain time?  I am especially curious about the arcade and the pool.



The majority of buildings activities close down about 9pm (including the pool and playground).  The admin building is open 24hrs a day.


----------



## MitoDadMO

angeque143 said:


> We will be using the crib for Eva...Does anyone know anything about this? Is it a pack and play and are there sheets for it? Are there blankets for it? Just wondering if I need to bring one of hers here!



I do not remember what they said about extra sheets, but I am sure they could be able to get you some so you didnt have to pack any.


----------



## newdrama12

jj0plin said:


> Does everything at GKTW shut down at a certain time?  I am especially curious about the arcade and the pool.



The arcade in Amberville is open until 9:30 as well as the Ice Cream Palace.


----------



## jj0plin

Thank you!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

angeque143 said:


> We will be using the crib for Eva...Does anyone know anything about this? Is it a pack and play and are there sheets for it? Are there blankets for it? Just wondering if I need to bring one of hers here!



I read on PTR, but don't remember which one that their child was too big for the crib, but still needed to be in one. We will be using it for our 10months..


----------



## angeque143

mommy2girlswv said:


> I read on PTR, but don't remember which one that their child was too big for the crib, but still needed to be in one. We will be using it for our 10months..



A pack and play is fine for us...Eva is only 34 inches tall and 25 lbs at MOST on a good day


----------



## tinytreasures

Here is Ella in the porta crib at GKTW
we had to run to walmart for sheets because the ones they had didn't fit right. If you have pack and play sheets I would bring one along.

How did people handle towels at the pool?
We didn't get to go swimming so we didn't bring any. Did you bring beach towels or did you just use GKTW ones?


----------



## fulseasmama

tinytreasures said:


> Here is Ella in the porta crib at GKTW
> we had to run to walmart for sheets because the ones they had didn't fit right. If you have pack and play sheets I would bring one along.
> 
> How did people handle towels at the pool?
> We didn't get to go swimming so we didn't bring any. Did you bring beach towels or did you just use GKTW ones?




First off...adorable picture of Ella sleeping in the crib!

They have towels at the pool that you can use there and then you drop them off as you leave there.  There are lots of towels.  You could bring your own too but I say save the packing space.  I hope you get a chance to swim...such a nice pool!


----------



## tinytreasures

fulseasmama said:


> First off...adorable picture of Ella sleeping in the crib!
> 
> They have towels at the pool that you can use there and then you drop them off as you leave there.  There are lots of towels.  You could bring your own too but I say save the packing space.  I hope you get a chance to swim...such a nice pool!



She was out before Mrs Mary could come do the tuck in. We opened the door for Mrs mary and she blew her a kiss. It was so sweet.

Thanks for the info
taking beach towels off our list 
We didn't get to swim because they were building the new pool. They did have a few "bunny holes" for us to peak in. The kids had to check it out everyday


----------



## HeatherSP

I updated Lhea's PTR with all of Saurday's Big Gives. The kids think it is christmas around here!


----------



## angeque143

tinytreasures said:


> Here is Ella in the porta crib at GKTW
> we had to run to walmart for sheets because the ones they had didn't fit right. If you have pack and play sheets I would bring one along.
> 
> How did people handle towels at the pool?
> We didn't get to go swimming so we didn't bring any. Did you bring beach towels or did you just use GKTW ones?



I DO and they are easy to fit into Evas things...I sure am glad that she is still so little! Ella sleeps like Eva does!!LOL


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> I updated Lhea's PTR with all of Saurday's Big Gives. The kids think it is christmas around here!



Going there right now!


----------



## evsmama30

Hi-
i am new to the site. my son E is 6 and has cp. we are going on a wish trip to WDW in may. i noticed most of the posts on here are from folks who are staying at GKTW. has anyone ever had a sunshine foundation trip or stayed in their dream village. just kind of wondering what to expect there. thanks so much!


----------



## brookerene

evsmama30 said:


> Hi-
> i am new to the site. my son E is 6 and has cp. we are going on a wish trip to WDW in may. i noticed most of the posts on here are from folks who are staying at GKTW. has anyone ever had a sunshine foundation trip or stayed in their dream village. just kind of wondering what to expect there. thanks so much!



Welcome to the boards....  You have a great question....  I hope that you will get your answer!

Also, the dream village looks cool, I don't think we ahve had  a wish through them here on the boards, but maybe you can start a PTR and tell others about your trip and the dream village so that you can help someone else in the future.  I hope your trip is awesome!


----------



## LVMom23

That picture of Ella is so adorable!   I actually have a picture of Abby from way back almost identical to that (and in pink too!)

I'm so excited to share that Mickey Mail was delivered to our house 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40491553#post40491553


----------



## mawmay2011

I was wondering if anyone had a GKTW schedule of activiites...it seems like we have seen one somewhere before, but I can't find it.  I want to make sure to schedule some time at GKTW while we are there too.  Also, do characters visit GKTW?

Thanks!


----------



## angeque143

mawmay2011 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a GKTW schedule of activiites...it seems like we have seen one somewhere before, but I can't find it.  I want to make sure to schedule some time at GKTW while we are there too.  Also, do characters visit GKTW?
> 
> Thanks!


\\Easy one ....http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village

That is the GKTW schedule and yes the charaters do visit...Look at the schedule


----------



## mom2pixies

I'm pretty sure I saw someone mention something here about renting a great 4- or 5-bed house nearby Disney for a reasonable price and had included the link of the rental. (I think they may have even have received some sort of discount for being on a wish trip?) Anyone have the link? Thanks!


----------



## evsmama30

brookerene said:


> Welcome to the boards....  You have a great question....  I hope that you will get your answer!
> 
> Also, the dream village looks cool, I don't think we ahve had  a wish through them here on the boards, but maybe you can start a PTR and tell others about your trip and the dream village so that you can help someone else in the future.  I hope your trip is awesome!


thanks so much. i will. if i post a PRT will it wind up in this thread?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mom2pixies said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw someone mention something here about renting a great 4- or 5-bed house nearby Disney for a reasonable price and had included the link of the rental. (I think they may have even have received some sort of discount for being on a wish trip?) Anyone have the link? Thanks!



It was probably me. We just got back from our MAW trip and stayed 4 extra days. We rented a 3 bedroom 2 1/2 bath townhouse through Florida Fantasy Homes. For the 4 nights it was $395. I took some pictures if you want to see them. They also have homes too. 

http://www.floridafantasyhomes.com/

We said we were on a MAW trip and they waived all fees.


----------



## MitoDadMO

mom2pixies said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw someone mention something here about renting a great 4- or 5-bed house nearby Disney for a reasonable price and had included the link of the rental. (I think they may have even have received some sort of discount for being on a wish trip?) Anyone have the link? Thanks!



My parents and inlaws rented a house on bass rd less than 1mi to gktw for $750 for the week TOTAL!!

i think he got it through VRBO.com or homeaway.com


----------



## LVMom23

Morning all!

Now that we are just a few weeks away, my mind is going crazy with questions!   

1.  Hannah sleeps in a regular bed with about 5 or 6 pillows around her (too big for a crib) and a bed rail.  Can we request that at GKTW or should we let our MAW coordinator know?

2.  I posted a question on the main DISabilities board regarding leaving diaper bags and bringing suction bags on rides if you can help me out (here it is).

3.  We have a Nevada permanent disability hanging car placard.  Can we use that in Florida?

4.  We are going to request a letter/rx from our pediatrician listing all of Hannah's meds for the flight (since they are all liquid).   Do I need to have her add that we need to have an ice pack as well since one of them are medicated and we have to put it in a little cooler? 

5.  I was reading up on collector pins vs scrapper pins on the board, and my mind is like "huh?"  If I bought a lot of pins on ebay that are very likely "scrapper" pins, can the kids still trade them with CMs at WDW or do they have to be official pins?   I don't care about the collectibility long-term, I just want the kids to enjoy the trading of pins.

6.  Has anyone else's brain gone into super planning overdrive with amazing enthusiastic excitement this far out before the trip?  Is there a recovery program for after we return?


----------



## mom2pixies

Mom2mitokids said:


> It was probably me. We just got back from our MAW trip and stayed 4 extra days. We rented a 3 bedroom 2 1/2 bath townhouse through Florida Fantasy Homes. For the 4 nights it was $395. I took some pictures if you want to see them. They also have homes too.
> 
> http://www.floridafantasyhomes.com/
> 
> We said we were on a MAW trip and they waived all fees.





MitoDadMO said:


> My parents and inlaws rented a house on bass rd less than 1mi to gktw for $750 for the week TOTAL!!
> 
> i think he got it through VRBO.com or homeaway.com



Perfect! Thanks you guys! Just wanted to add these websites to my info book. I'm wondering if we should take an additional few days (at our own expense, of course) just because there is so much to see and do and we've never taken the girls to a proper ocean-front beach before!  I know some people have mentioned that there are a few great beaches within a 1-2 hour drive. Anyways, just thoughts--but I'm glad to have the information in case we decide to go that route (if it's even allowed!)....

Thanks again.


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Now that we are just a few weeks away, my mind is going crazy with questions!
> 
> 1.  Hannah sleeps in a regular bed with about 5 or 6 pillows around her (too big for a crib) and a bed rail.  Can we request that at GKTW or should we let our MAW coordinator know?
> 
> 2.  I posted a question on the main DISabilities board regarding leaving diaper bags and bringing suction bags on rides if you can help me out (here it is).
> 
> 3.  We have a Nevada permanent disability hanging car placard.  Can we use that in Florida?
> 
> 4.  We are going to request a letter/rx from our pediatrician listing all of Hannah's meds for the flight (since they are all liquid).   Do I need to have her add that we need to have an ice pack as well since one of them are medicated and we have to put it in a little cooler?
> 
> 5.  I was reading up on collector pins vs scrapper pins on the board, and my mind is like "huh?"  If I bought a lot of pins on ebay that are very likely "scrapper" pins, can the kids still trade them with CMs at WDW or do they have to be official pins?   I don't care about the collectibility long-term, I just want the kids to enjoy the trading of pins.
> 
> 6.  Has anyone else's brain gone into super planning overdrive with amazing enthusiastic excitement this far out before the trip?  Is there a recovery program for after we return?



I can't answer any of your questions, so I'm useless to you--but I just wanted to let you know that #6 made me laugh! If they don't already have a 12-step program, then there ought to be one!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

LVMom23 said:


> 3.  We have a Nevada permanent disability hanging car placard.  Can we use that in Florida?


Any state hang tag is valid in all states (and Canadian provinces).  Just bring it with you.


----------



## brookerene

evsmama30 said:


> thanks so much. i will. if i post a PRT will it wind up in this thread?



HI, Well you can start one... directions are post #2 on this thread, then put it into your signature, and keep posting here and when Maroo is back we can ask her to put it in this thread!!!  I also save the thread in my favorites on my browser...


----------



## sgarrity

how long does it take from contact that your child is receiving a wish until you hear from the granters?


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> how long does it take from contact that your child is receiving a wish until you hear from the granters?



IT depends on several things...They may have a list of children ahead or sometimes they need to get information from the Doctor. I know with our chapter they are in over 17 counties!! The wish granters are volunteers so if they are busy you may have a wait.

Hope you hear something soon!!


----------



## evsmama30

i have been reading PRT's and getting teary at almost every one. planning to update evan's this evening while watching dwts. i want to include his birth story and some of the plans we have so far. 

i know that so far i have not met anyone who went to wdw as guests of the sunshine foundation, but are there any other moms/dads on here with kids who have quadriplegic cp? evan uses a wheelchair to get around, and has some limited functional use of his hands. my biggest concerns about our trips are transfers onto rides, and if we will be able to get a GAC if we are not staying at GKTW. my friend said all i needed to do was push him up to guest relations in his chair and it should not be a problem. does anyone know for sure if that is true?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Busy day at the P.O. today with two big give packages... 


What could it be?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

evsmama30 said:


> i have been reading PRT's and getting teary at almost every one. planning to update evan's this evening while watching dwts. i want to include his birth story and some of the plans we have so far.
> 
> i know that so far i have not met anyone who went to wdw as guests of the sunshine foundation, but are there any other moms/dads on here with kids who have quadriplegic cp? evan uses a wheelchair to get around, and has some limited functional use of his hands. my biggest concerns about our trips are transfers onto rides, and if we will be able to get a GAC if we are not staying at GKTW. my friend said all i needed to do was push him up to guest relations in his chair and it should not be a problem. does anyone know for sure if that is true?




 Can't wait to start your PTR.. I hope you find answer about his chair..


----------



## brookerene

New Big Give over on our PTR!  Come See!


----------



## evsmama30

mommy2girlswv said:


> Can't wait to start your PTR.. I hope you find answer about his chair..


thanks! may i ask how you did the cute little countdown to january's trip?? it is adorable! can't wait to read morefrom your prt!


----------



## canadianjovigirl

evsmama30 said:


> i have been reading PRT's and getting teary at almost every one. planning to update evan's this evening while watching dwts. i want to include his birth story and some of the plans we have so far.
> 
> i know that so far i have not met anyone who went to wdw as guests of the sunshine foundation, but are there any other moms/dads on here with kids who have quadriplegic cp? evan uses a wheelchair to get around, and has some limited functional use of his hands. my biggest concerns about our trips are transfers onto rides, and if we will be able to get a GAC if we are not staying at GKTW. my friend said all i needed to do was push him up to guest relations in his chair and it should not be a problem. does anyone know for sure if that is true?



Hi.............I'm a lurker here but did have a neighbors child do the trip thru the sunshine foundation and they stayed at GKTW and on their website GKTW is a sponser still.........where are you staying??


----------



## kimmg

We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)? 

I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun. 

Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.


----------



## evsmama30

canadianjovigirl said:


> Hi.............I'm a lurker here but did have a neighbors child do the trip thru the sunshine foundation and they stayed at GKTW and on their website GKTW is a sponser still.........where are you staying??


we are staying at the sunshine foundation dream village in davenport. here is a link. it looks cute! i am hoping we get to stay in the snow white cottage, evan loves her!!!!
 if you have any other info, i would really appreciate it 

http://www.sunshinefoundation.org/dreamvillage.html


----------



## chelleydi77

kimmg said:


> We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)?
> 
> I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun.
> 
> Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.



I would go in December. May could be rather humid and hot, depending on the day. Plus your DD will be older and she can enjoy it more, like you said.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)?
> 
> I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun.
> 
> Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.



We just got back from my daughter MAW trip and it was hot...plus with the crowds made it kind of miserable. If you can wait..I would do December.


----------



## angeque143

kimmg said:


> We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)?
> 
> I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun.
> 
> Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.



I would do the best thing for the family!! Honestly we just got our dates and I would have not done this so soon but we had to fit it into a tight schedule.  My 17 year old (18 April 30) is going to college so between that and the summer we had to do it or never get the chance to go together.  

December is a WONDERFUL time to go...I heard that there is so much going on there for the holidays. this is when I wanted to go but it does not work for us.


----------



## MitoDadMO

hop over to our family website to see day 3 part 1 - magic kingdom 
www.ourfamilyof4.com


----------



## HeatherSP

We got another BIG Give!





Come on over to Lhea's PTR if you want to see our newest blessings.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

evsmama30 said:


> we are staying at the sunshine foundation dream village in davenport. here is a link. it looks cute! i am hoping we get to stay in the snow white cottage, evan loves her!!!!
> if you have any other info, i would really appreciate it
> 
> http://www.sunshinefoundation.org/dreamvillage.html



Wow...........looks like fun.  Our neighbor went thru the sunshine foundation of Canada so maybe that was the difference.  http://www.sunshine.ca/ 

They had a great time and i am sure you all will to!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

kimmg said:


> We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)?
> 
> I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun.
> 
> Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.



About the same as our dates!!!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone, 

I'm just compiling a list of questions to ask the wish grantors (should we ever hear from them, of course! ) about the process, what things will be taken care of at their end (stroller and car rentals?), and what I will need to take care of myself (such as carseats and character dining reservations?). If you have any questions to suggest, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## sgarrity

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just compiling a list of questions to ask the wish grantors (should we ever hear from them, of course! ) about the process, what things will be taken care of at their end (stroller and car rentals?), and what I will need to take care of myself (such as carseats and character dining reservations?). If you have any questions to suggest, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!



I would like to know this myself.  We received a call over a week ago that my daughter is going to get a wish trip, but we are waiting for the granters to contact us.  Any suggestions for that visit is welcome.


----------



## chelleydi77

We received our confirmation letter with our flight info and cruise reservation info today!!!  Is it August yet?!!!


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just compiling a list of questions to ask the wish grantors (should we ever hear from them, of course! ) about the process, what things will be taken care of at their end (stroller and car rentals?), and what I will need to take care of myself (such as carseats and character dining reservations?). If you have any questions to suggest, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!



When the wish granters come they will spend time with both you and your child and determine what wish is the correct one for your child. In other words just because you want to go to Disney does not mean that you will ge tthe trip. (NOT being harsh this is EXACTLY the way they put it to me.) 

You child must have a couple of things theat they wish for  (For us it was Disney and then a playset) They will walk you through a LOT of paper work (releases and doctor forms) They may ask for tentative dates also.  If your child's wish is for a character dining they MAY provide it. I booked one just in case, because they are keeping everything secret to surprise us! 

From there you have to wait for the medical forms to be sent by your doctor stating that DD/DS can medically go on the trip....They may/may not have the answers that you are seeking because these are NOT the ones who determine if you are going...They just prepare the paperwork and submit it into the chapter. 

Feel free to ask questions. Let them know what medical equiptment that you need ...for example IV poles, nebulizer O2 concentrator and the like...as far as a rental car my MAW asked me what I would like ie minivan or lift van.  I told them I would need a booster for my son..We are taking Eva's car seat on the plane so I did not need a rental. Some MAW provide diapers mine is NOT. I am also needing to ship my formula down to GKTW ahead of time (cheaper than checking it on the plane.)

Let them know if you need a stroller rental so they can look into it. 

I hope I have helped a bit with your questions.


----------



## angeque143

chelleydi77 said:


> We received our confirmation letter with our flight info and cruise reservation info today!!!  Is it August yet?!!!


  LUCKY YOU!!!!  We are still awaiting ANY confirmation....I just know we are going in May!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just compiling a list of questions to ask the wish grantors (should we ever hear from them, of course! ) about the process, what things will be taken care of at their end (stroller and car rentals?), and what I will need to take care of myself (such as carseats and character dining reservations?). If you have any questions to suggest, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!



MAW took care of the rental car, and booster seat for my older son.  The rental car company paid ALL of our tolls for the week as well.  I am not sure if that is normal so please dont count on that.

The only thing that I did was took care of the ADR's and other reservations like Pirate League.


----------



## MitoDadMO

just posted Part 2 of Day 3 of our trip (Magic Kingdom)
hop over to www.ourfamilyof4.com to read it


----------



## angeque143

MitoDadMO said:


> MAW took care of the rental car, and booster seat for my older son.  The rental car company paid ALL of our tolls for the week as well.  I am not sure if that is normal so please dont count on that.
> 
> The only thing that I did was took care of the ADR's and other reservations like Pirate League.



We were told that EACH MAW chapter does things a bit differently!! BOY are they right in that!!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

angeque143 said:


> Let them know if you need a stroller rental so they can look into it.



GKTW has vouchers for free stroller rental in the disney parks as well as Universal.  We used them each day for our older son.


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> When the wish granters come they will spend time with both you and your child and determine what wish is the correct one for your child. In other words just because you want to go to Disney does not mean that you will ge tthe trip. (NOT being harsh this is EXACTLY the way they put it to me.)
> 
> You child must have a couple of things theat they wish for  (For us it was Disney and then a playset) They will walk you through a LOT of paper work (releases and doctor forms) They may ask for tentative dates also.  If your child's wish is for a character dining they MAY provide it. I booked one just in case, because they are keeping everything secret to surprise us!
> 
> From there you have to wait for the medical forms to be sent by your doctor stating that DD/DS can medically go on the trip....They may/may not have the answers that you are seeking because these are NOT the ones who determine if you are going...They just prepare the paperwork and submit it into the chapter.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions. Let them know what medical equiptment that you need ...for example IV poles, nebulizer O2 concentrator and the like...as far as a rental car my MAW asked me what I would like ie minivan or lift van.  I told them I would need a booster for my son..We are taking Eva's car seat on the plane so I did not need a rental. Some MAW provide diapers mine is NOT. I am also needing to ship my formula down to GKTW ahead of time (cheaper than checking it on the plane.)
> 
> Let them know if you need a stroller rental so they can look into it.
> 
> I hope I have helped a bit with your questions.



Thanks for the info. Our chapter seems to work a little differently--perhaps because we are Canadian so the Canadian versions approach things differently?--we have already received the paperwork, filled it all out, been given the signed authorization from the doctors, asked for dates and everything BEFORE meeting with the wish granters. Now, I wonder if they will make us redo all the paperwork when we finally meet with them? Fine by me, but just seems a little redundant if that's what they do. 

They did ask for several wish options for Brooke (and even had this cute little questionnaire and drawing section for her to fill out). She asked to meet Ariel first, then to be made Princess for a Day as her second wish (makeover, meet some party princesses, maybe go to Disney Princesses on Ice, etc.) and her final wish was for a play structure. And, we would totally understand if she doesn't get her first wish. In fact, my hubby seems to think it unlikely--and frankly, so did I until I joined these boards! LOL!! Seemed totally unrealistic and just 'too much'--but I figured it's her wish, so she might as well shoot for the moon! The worst that can happen is she lands among the stars, right?

We don't need any special equipment beyond strollers and carseats. And, either a playpen or a crib for Avie....anyways, got lots to add to my list. Thanks for the info!


----------



## chelleydi77

MitoDadMO said:


> just posted Part 2 of Day 3 of our trip (Magic Kingdom)
> hop over to www.ourfamilyof4.com to read it



The pirate makeup on the eyes kind of freaked me out at first!  lol!


----------



## brookerene

Hop on over to our PTR to see our latest Big Give sent to Zoe!


----------



## mom2pixies

MitoDadMO said:


> MAW took care of the rental car, and booster seat for my older son.  The rental car company paid ALL of our tolls for the week as well.  I am not sure if that is normal so please dont count on that.
> 
> The only thing that I did was took care of the ADR's and other reservations like Pirate League.



Good to know!



MitoDadMO said:


> GKTW has vouchers for free stroller rental in the disney parks as well as Universal.  We used them each day for our older son.



Excellent. Adding the info to my notes. Thanks!


----------



## angeque143

We are getting a stroller for use in the GKTW because Eva does not have a wheel chair and does not walk distances well...She can get heavy carrying for long distances even though she is only 25 lbs!


----------



## sgarrity

I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.  

I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?

Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.


----------



## chelleydi77

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



Aw, how sad!    I would have her wish for a cruise and let your wish granters know that the sooner the better.  My DD wished for a cruise and we go in August.  When I looked, everything was booked until October so they have ways, do not worry!  *hugs*


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



I am sure that they will make this happen for your daughter. My goodness here I am all frustrated and your poor little one says something like that...it most certainly shuts me up!! 

Please let us know what happens in the mean time I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## brookerene

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



It's amazing but kids know... it's hard to say but if her wish is a cruise...I'm sure they can work it!  On the otherhand, if you could afford to do a 3 day cruise and the have the wish for GKTW, that might work extremely well....it would give her the best of both worlds....  but talk to MAW... have her state her wish just like she wants it.... I know they'll give her a cruise....


----------



## mom2pixies

Oh wow. I don't even know what to say to that. That really just pulls at my heart. I can only imagine....

She sounds like a very thoughtful, articulate and determined little girl who truly does deserve an amazing trip! 

And, I would tell the wish granters exactly that--she wants a cruise and Disney World. I'm certain they can figure out something to ensure she gets both. Or if not, that they can at least figure out how to get you to tack on a few days at Disney after the cruise or vice versa. And, tell them it is time-sensitive. I don't know how timing works with cruises, but from what I can tell on here, things move very quickly and dates for Disney and GKTW are often given as early as six weeks away. I have faith that MAW will make sure your girl doesn't want for anything!


----------



## evsmama30

please take a look at our prt. i am planning and would love some advice!


----------



## evsmama30

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.


wow. bless your sweet baby girl and your whole family. i hope she gets just what she wants and a whole lot more! :hug


----------



## kimmg

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



What an intuitive sweet girl she is. That just absolutely breaks my heart. I hope MAW makes whatever wish she has come true and then some. Our son said something similar in treatment(he was 4 then) about not wanting to die and leave us. He also started asking so many questions about death. It's amazing what our children can pick up on. My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## MitoDadMO

we just returned from gktw last week, it is truly an AMAZING place.  i can't say enough about it to do it justice.  they will make sure your daughter and your entire family are treated in a way that you have never been treated before.  your daughter will meet so many characters including lilo and stitch.  

prayers to YOU and your daughter.  if you have any questions about gktw pm me.


----------



## xanphylus

Originally Posted by sgarrity  
I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch". So I talked to her about a 2nd wish. It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch". Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch". So I asked her what about time. Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there. Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead". I thought I was protecting her from knowing this. My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.

If they make her choose one over the other, I would opt for the week at GKTW, then finance my own cruise.  GKTW is def a once in a lifetime happening- and it will make sooo many memories for you all. A cruise is awesome too, but it will prob be about the same whether you pay or MAW I think- I may be wrong, but it just seems more magical at GKTW than at a reg hotel to visit Disney, know what I mean? The cruise will be in the same place with the same really cool amenities, where the stay for the parks will vary greatly in who pays. 
Just my opinion, but don't let me change her mind at all- it is HER wish! She should wish for the moon if that is what she wants- and I truly hope and pray she gets it!


----------



## PenelopeL

sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



Oh, how heartbreaking! What a sweet and perceptive little girl. I truly hope she gets everything she wishes for, and more! I wonder if they would be able to have her do the cruise, and then give her a special meeting with Lilo and Stitch on one of the cruise days...If they aren't able to do both though, then my suggestion would be to do Disney as the wish, and then finance the cruise yourselves (if you have to). GKTW and their partners do so much, that it really is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. That's just my opinion though; you do what you think is best, and hopefully MAW will be able to work their magic for her. I'd love to hear what the official decision is!


----------



## that's nice

Hey everyone..

Just popping in here quickly to: 

1) Welcome all the newcomers! 
2) Wish everyone leaving soon wonderful, magical trips! 
3) Let you know I haven't fallen off the planet. 

I think I've come down with a touch of PDD. (post Disney depression) I think it set in once I was done writing our TR.  I have also been super busy the last few days as well. I hope everyone is doing well, and I'll talk to you soon.


Tim


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just compiling a list of questions to ask the wish grantors (should we ever hear from them, of course! ) about the process, what things will be taken care of at their end (stroller and car rentals?), and what I will need to take care of myself (such as carseats and character dining reservations?). If you have any questions to suggest, I'd love to hear them. Thanks!


You will likely have to make your own character meal registrations.  My sister paid for this as her way to contribute to the magic.  Everything else you mention should be covered.


----------



## Bill_Lin

LVMom23 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Now that we are just a few weeks away, my mind is going crazy with questions!
> 
> 1.  Hannah sleeps in a regular bed with about 5 or 6 pillows around her (too big for a crib) and a bed rail.  Can we request that at GKTW or should we let our MAW coordinator know?
> 
> 2.  I posted a question on the main DISabilities board regarding leaving diaper bags and bringing suction bags on rides if you can help me out (here it is).
> 
> 3.  We have a Nevada permanent disability hanging car placard.  Can we use that in Florida?
> 
> 4.  We are going to request a letter/rx from our pediatrician listing all of Hannah's meds for the flight (since they are all liquid).   Do I need to have her add that we need to have an ice pack as well since one of them are medicated and we have to put it in a little cooler?
> 
> 5.  I was reading up on collector pins vs scrapper pins on the board, and my mind is like "huh?"  If I bought a lot of pins on ebay that are very likely "scrapper" pins, can the kids still trade them with CMs at WDW or do they have to be official pins?   I don't care about the collectibility long-term, I just want the kids to enjoy the trading of pins.
> 
> 6.  Has anyone else's brain gone into super planning overdrive with amazing enthusiastic excitement this far out before the trip?  Is there a recovery program for after we return?


Cast Members will probably not care where your pins came from.  Our daughter was given two by cast members even though she had none to share.

Most of us are on this thread because we are over planners.  Join the fun and don't worry about recovery.  We are all Disney co-dependent here.


----------



## Bill_Lin

evsmama30 said:


> Hi-
> i am new to the site. my son E is 6 and has cp. we are going on a wish trip to WDW in may. i noticed most of the posts on here are from folks who are staying at GKTW. has anyone ever had a sunshine foundation trip or stayed in their dream village. just kind of wondering what to expect there. thanks so much!


The Dream Village looks amazing, though not as impressive as GKTW.  There sure are a lot of folks who care a LOT.


----------



## mawmay2011

angeque143 said:


> \\Easy one ....http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village
> 
> That is the GKTW schedule and yes the charaters do visit...Look at the schedule



Thank you!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

MitoDadMO said:


> The majority of buildings activities close down about 9pm (including the pool and playground).  The admin building is open 24hrs a day.


The magical lighting is on late, creating a beautiful settings for evening strolls.  Even though the pool and such are open until 9, most parents conk out early as well.  The theme parks are very physically demanding.  My favorite attraction as the village was the whirlpool bath in our villa for my poor sore feet.  They worked magic.

It has been a while since I have read any Crocs promotion here so I will put in my pitch.  I was sold on getting Crocs for our trip from what I read on the boards (even though I had thought they were kind of dorky).  They were so easy on our feet at Disney that I now wear a pair for walking all summer.


----------



## blessedmom4

that's nice said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> Just popping in here quickly to:
> 
> 1) Welcome all the newcomers!
> 2) Wish everyone leaving soon wonderful, magical trips!
> 3) Let you know I haven't fallen off the planet.
> 
> I think I've come down with a touch of PDD. (post Disney depression) I think it set in once I was done writing our TR.  I have also been super busy the last few days as well. I hope everyone is doing well, and I'll talk to you soon.
> 
> 
> Tim



*Hi Tim!  I even have a little PDD since your TR has ended. It was an AMAZING journey you weaved for us to read and I am looking forward to your next TR on your latest adventure. Life does have a way of stopping us from DIS'ing as much as we want, doesn't it?!? I just wanted to let you know we appreciate all of the wonderful info you share always and for being there for so many. *


----------



## jj0plin

Bill_Lin said:


> The magical lighting is on late, creating a beautiful settings for evening strolls.  Even though the pool and such are open until 9, most parents conk out early as well.  The theme parks are very physically demanding.  My favorite attraction as the village was the whirlpool bath in our villa for my poor sore feet.  They worked magic.
> 
> It has been a while since I have read any Crocs promotion here so I will put in my pitch.  I was sold on getting Crocs for our trip from what I read on the boards (even though I had thought they were kind of dorky).  They were so easy on our feet at Disney that I now wear a pair for walking all summer.



As much as I love my crocs, I have switched to Teva Mush and will never go back!!!  Last year I read about them on here, ordered some and now they are all I wear all summer long.  Never hurt a second in any park!!


----------



## maroo

I am back!!!!!

I had the most AMAZING weekend at a retreat and got back late Sunday evening - but work was :: yesterday and I had no time to DIS.  

I am going to get caught up on this thread and try to catch any pretrippies and trippies that have started since I was away!  It seems like I have not been here in a month and it has only been a few days.


----------



## angeque143

maroo said:


> I am back!!!!!
> 
> I had the most AMAZING weekend at a retreat and got back late Sunday evening - but work was :: yesterday and I had no time to DIS.
> 
> I am going to get caught up on this thread and try to catch any pretrippies and trippies that have started since I was away!  It seems like I have not been here in a month and it has only been a few days.



Welcome back!! Time away does wonders for oneself!!


----------



## maroo

Mom2Miracles said:


> I haven't been on in a few days, so I missed your birthday Maroo. Better late then never though.



Thank you so much!  After this weekend, I feel like my birthday was a week long celebration.    I don't usually "do" much for my birthday, so that was extra special!



brookerene said:


> Maroo's advice is great...!



You are so sweet!  Sorry I have been gone so much lately!



LVMom23 said:


> Judy, these are amazing!
> 
> Maroo, perhaps you can add this to your FAQ page for other wish families to see?



Yes!  I have opened it up so that I can link it!  I never did find my pictures of it.  



MitoDadMO said:


> We were told by a Disney CM that they are even starting to sell the GKTW buttons on 192, so some cast members may ask to see your button + GAC and or the photopass.
> 
> All the CM's were REALLY REALLY nice and went out of their way to make sure we saw all the characters we wanted to see.  Several CM's lead us by the hand to see several in a row.  One even went to Eeor's stable to get an autograph for us.
> 
> One visitor had a hissy fit when we broke line and a CM politely told him to "step off".  My dad was near by and almost punched the guy.  My dad went up to the CM a few minutes later and thanked him for stepping in and taking care of the situation.



Ok...I have NO patience for that junk.  I am not sure what I would do if I saw that happen??  

I do think that someone that would want to BUY a GKTW button may mess up when they actually get to the parks.  I would assume that they would put the button on a child - and I know many of our kids don't "look" sick - but you can usually sort of tell when the family is on a wish trip with all of the buttons and such - JUST having a GKTW button is not going to do as much for them as they may think.  And if they get caught........I bet Disney would kick them out of the park.  The CM's get TICKED about junk like that.  



brookerene said:


> If you are watching your diet, you just have to continue to eat moderately and make good choices...  You can gain plenty of weight at DW even though you are walking....  one mile of continuous walking burns approx 100 calories + or - depending on your weight.  so if you walk 5 miles it's approx 500 calories but you can eat an extra 500 cal in one or two snacks poorly chosen... and 1 meal can easily be 1000+ calories or more too!...  The best best it to pick on or two special things or time you want to eat whatever and be careful the rest....



This is good advice and makes sense if you don't want to gain any weight while you are gone.



blessedmom4 said:


> *I am so happy it helped.  We have had some amazing families give some WONDERFUL TR's, both in words and pictures and their stories all make me smile (and cry)...I would like to coax any past MAW families who haven't finished thier TR's to think about doing that...the moderators can unlock the TR to make that possible. I understand (not from experience; but, from reading) that returning from a Wish Trip can be VERY hard on some families and they can't finish at the time they get back. I say even if it has been a long while since your trip, if it is something you want to do...PLEASE do...You will have many greatful readers, I promise! *



Totally agree with this!  



mom2pixies said:


> I'm glad to hear that the CM stepped in to quell the scenario. I've been wondering about how other people would react when wish kids and their families skip ahead lines or rides or are given any kind of 'special' treatment. I think most people would be understanding and accepting of the situation, but there is always someone who needs to act like a child!
> 
> I can only imagine how annoyed your dad would have been!



Usually the CM asks the family waiting if they mind if a wish family goes before them.  We did have one family say no - and I don't know why, but maybe they were late for an ADR or something?  

By FAR the most reactions you will get are families that may look at you with pity and think to themselves that they are so glad they are not on a wish trip.  And a few people will be overjoyed for you guys and really enjoy seeing the characters interact with your family.  I just LOVE to have wish families break in front of me in line because the characters are usually over the top with the families and it is fun and very heartwarming to watch!  




blessedmom4 said:


> *Excellent Advice Brooke...
> 
> As most of you know if you look at my Ticker, I have lost a substantial amount of weight, with a few more pounds to go.  I PROMISE YOU, when we FINALLY get to go on this WISH TRIP, I am going to eat what I want and stop when I am full. This is a TRIP OF a LIFETIME and  I am going to enjoy myself...and if the scales creep up a bit that week...I will tackle it the next! (Somebody remind me of that when I am complaining my clothes don't fit). *



Yes!!  Please - don't worry AT ALL about food on this trip.  You have done an amazing job losing the weight.  I am sure that your body now craves food that is better for you and I think you will probably make more wise choices than you may think - and there should be plenty of wise choices to choose from in Disney.

But you are on your wish trip!  Say YES and go for it here.  You have the discipline to jump right back into the weight loss when you get back.

This past trip I lost quite a bit of weight.  I ate pretty bad, too.  But the walking isn't the only thing that burns the calories - the heat, drinking lots and lots of water, carrying luggage, carrying kids, transferring on and off rides...etc, etc...all the things you do in the parks and all the things you do as you go burn calories.  

Have a blast on this trip!  You deseve it!



MitoDadMO said:


> I must say that of all the lines that we were ushered ahead, there was only one person who had a fit.  Every other family was just fine with letting a Wish Family go ahead of them.  Some even took pictures of us, and wished us to have a good trip.



This has been my experience...one or two people that seem ticked at the world and the vast majority are awesome!


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> We got tentative dates of May 18-24



woo hoo!!!!  I will add them to the first page!!

I am so excited for you guys!


----------



## blessedmom4

jj0plin said:


> As much as I love my crocs, I have switched to Teva Mush and will never go back!!!  Last year I read about them on here, ordered some and now they are all I wear all summer long.  Never hurt a second in any park!!


*Christy, we love our Teva Mush as well...the support for my old feet is amazing! (Crocs hurt me...I have plantar fasciitis and achilles tendonitis from years of being a nurse on my feet, they need comfort). My FAVORITE tennis shoes are New Balance Toners, although they can be difficult to find. Most comfortable Tennis shoes I have EVER worn.

I can't believe you leave TOMORROW!!!!*


maroo said:


> I am back!!!!!
> *WELCOME BACK!!!! You were missed, as always!*
> I had the most AMAZING weekend at a retreat and got back late Sunday evening - but work was :: yesterday and I had no time to DIS.
> *The weekend sounds like heaven!*
> I am going to get caught up on this thread and try to catch any pretrippies and trippies that have started since I was away!  It seems like I have not been here in a month and it has only been a few days.


*It was a busy board!*


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> Has anyone ever shipped anything down to GKTW so it is there when they arrive? My MAW Chapter wanted me to purchase Evas pediasure at Walmart but she has the 1.5 calorie count with added fiber....Cant buy that!! Also it would take so much out of our expenses!!! I was thinking of sending it in a couple of flat rate boxes....



I would call the MAW chapter and make sure they know that you can't buy it at the Walmart down there - then they may have an alternate plan?



Mom2mitokids said:


> I think it's cheaper just putting them in a suitcase and bring them with you. The airline doesn't charge you to bring medical formula. We had 2 suitcases full of formula, Pedialyte, and prune juice plus all supplies that go with tube feeding.



And this will work, too!  



LVMom23 said:


> I emailed GKTW a couple of days ago regarding sending medical stuff ahead either by ourselves or by our DME company, and here was their response:
> 
> _[FONT=&quot]You  can absolutely ship your supplies down to Give Kids The World ahead of  time. Just give us a call and let us know what to expect and when. I  suggest asking for someone in  Support Services  they receive all  medical. Be sure it is addressed to the Wish Child as well. Apria  delivers to us daily, so now worries on that. Be certain your  wish-granting organization is aware of your medical needs as they can  assist you with this process. __[FONT=&quot]_[/FONT][/FONT]







LVMom23 said:


> I got a call from our MAW volunteer, and there was a minor change in the dates.
> 
> Instead of 4/23 to 4/29, we are going down for 4/24 to 4/30.
> 
> HOWEVER, she offered us a late evening flight on the 23rd (which would bring us in around 12:30 am) so that we can spend all day on 4/24 there instead of flying in late night on 4/24!
> 
> This flight would be MUCH better for Hannah because she will likely sleep since it would be early evening for us, and we can all sleep in on the 24th (a mom can dream)!  We probably will just stay at GKTW that day, relax, play, and explore there and get ready for Disney on the 25th!   That gives us FIVE full days of WDW/Univ/SW fun before we have to leave (



That is FANTASTIC!!!  An extra day!

I do think I would do a park that first day, though.  You will have orientation at 9AM to get your tickets and then could head out.  After a couple of days of parks, you will probably want a "down" day where you can enjoy GKTW and sleep in some. 



Tonyababyrn said:


> We are scheduled for GKTW June 8-14. We are driving over from Louisiana and will probably arrive in Orlando late on the 7th, find a hotel then go over to GKTW early on the 8th for the early orientation. I'm aware that our room may not be ready and that's fine with us, we will just go hit a park or play around at GKTW until later in the day.
> 
> What is the closest hotel? Thanks!!



I would check http://www.tripadvisor.com to find a hotel that will be right for you.  

On 192 there are a bunch of hotels...but depending on what you consider "nice" or "ok" you may find some hotels that I would not consider "nice" enough to sleep in.  

I would check Trip Advisor and go with the hotels that have the best recommendations for the price you are looking for and hopefully you will have a good experience!  



mom2pixies said:


> Glad to hear most people were encouraging and understanding! Especially since a person never knows the story behind another person or his or her's situation. I've always tried to behave that way and am trying to teach my children to do the same. Still had me wondering though--especially as B doesn't look overtly 'ill'--besides the shaved head (which some people either think is a personal choice or that she is a boy! LOL!! As if she could ever be!) and some scars, no one would be able to tell what trials she faced this year.
> 
> Love that response. I will definitely use it should anyone question the privilege! (But, from the response here--the questions are minimal. . Thanks again!



I seems like the questioning looks from people are probably not an issue if you have a child that is obviously ill or disabled.  If you have a child that looks typical then more people may just wonder what is going with the child or they may not realize that you are on a wish trip and wonder why you are "skipping" the line.   

The rides are not really an issue because you usually use the fastpass line if you have the special GKTW GAC and button and they won't really know that you don't just have a regular fastpass.  

The character lines are the main place where you might encounter someone that is confused as to why you broke in line.

On our trip two weeks ago, they pulled Lauren from the line and sent her the back way to meet Tinkerbell.  We had waited in the regular line for Tink for a while and a CM just came and grabbed her and took her through the exit.  The family that was next was fine to let Lauren go (and her friend Jessica also uses a wheelchair - manual one).  So it is possible to have this happen and not even be a wish family.  But I would think it is pretty rare.



sgarrity said:


> I am new to the board and I do not fully understand the concept.  However, I thought this forum would be a great resource so I am making an attempt.  We received a call on Monday that my daughter was going to get a wish from Make a Wish.  We were surprised as she was referred in October by her teacher and we did not hear anything else and then received the call on Monday that she is going to get a wish.  She is to determine a wish.  When I told her about it on Monday she ended up getting a migraine(she has an inoperable, unradiatable benign brain tumor) and went to bed.  Tuesday she woke up stating "I want to go see Lilo and stitch at Lilo's house".  She also state she wanted a few days on a cruise (no surprise, been asking for this for a couple years) and a few days at Disney world.  Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks for any information you provide.
> 
> Savanna
> Mom to 4
> Adrianna (11), Caleb (10), DeAnna (8 - getting the wish) and Levi (3).



 to the DIS!!

The MAW wish granters will do a great job in helping her figure out what her true wish is.

As far as logistics...A Disney trip through GKTW is a once in a lifetime sort of thing that comes with more benefits that we don't usually address here on the DIS (you can go back for years to come to visit GKTW, for example).  So...I would lean toward the Disney World wish...

But the Cruise is a lot more expensive to pay for out of pocket...so it may not be possible for her to do a cruise.  

A MAW Cruise is awesome - you get a button there, too and I am sure they treat you like royalty - but they don't have any different things to do on a MAW cruise than a regular cruise.



evsmama30 said:


> Hi-
> i am new to the site. my son E is 6 and has cp. we are going on a wish trip to WDW in may. i noticed most of the posts on here are from folks who are staying at GKTW. has anyone ever had a sunshine foundation trip or stayed in their dream village. just kind of wondering what to expect there. thanks so much!



WOW!!!

I had NO idea that place even existed!!!!!

Please write a pre-trippie and TR for us so that we can see the place!  How cool!  I had no idea that there was another place where kids can stay!



evsmama30 said:


> thanks so much. i will. if i post a PRT will it wind up in this thread?



It will!


----------



## maroo

LVMom23 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Now that we are just a few weeks away, my mind is going crazy with questions!
> 
> Looks like a lot of these have been answered...but I didn't read all the answers, so I am going to just answer them as I go...
> 
> 1.  Hannah sleeps in a regular bed with about 5 or 6 pillows around her (too big for a crib) and a bed rail.  Can we request that at GKTW or should we let our MAW coordinator know?
> 
> Let them know you need a bed rail and they can certainly arrange that.  And I am sure they have extra pillows!
> 
> 2.  I posted a question on the main DISabilities board regarding leaving diaper bags and bringing suction bags on rides if you can help me out (here it is).
> 
> No clue on this one!  I hope someone over there had a clue!
> 
> 3.  We have a Nevada permanent disability hanging car placard.  Can we use that in Florida?
> 
> Yes!  Make sure you bring it...since that is used all the time and just left in the car, I bet it would be easy to forget.
> 
> 4.  We are going to request a letter/rx from our pediatrician listing all of Hannah's meds for the flight (since they are all liquid).   Do I need to have her add that we need to have an ice pack as well since one of them are medicated and we have to put it in a little cooler?
> 
> I think if they say "refrigerated" that it will be fine.  And I don't think you have to have a letter...but it will help, especially if you have things on there like juice and such that is not by prescription but is used as medical (prune juice and such).
> 
> 5.  I was reading up on collector pins vs scrapper pins on the board, and my mind is like "huh?"  If I bought a lot of pins on ebay that are very likely "scrapper" pins, can the kids still trade them with CMs at WDW or do they have to be official pins?   I don't care about the collectibility long-term, I just want the kids to enjoy the trading of pins.
> 
> They can totally trade them!  The "real" pin traders know the difference and the CM's at the parks are trading for fun.  They even trade some plastic ones that are obviously not "real" - Lauren got on just the other day from a CM that was plastic!
> 
> 6.  Has anyone else's brain gone into super planning overdrive with amazing enthusiastic excitement this far out before the trip?  Is there a recovery program for after we return?



Well....I think I am still IN the recovery program....7000+ posts later......



evsmama30 said:


> i have been reading PRT's and getting teary at almost every one. planning to update evan's this evening while watching dwts. i want to include his birth story and some of the plans we have so far.
> 
> i know that so far i have not met anyone who went to wdw as guests of the sunshine foundation, but are there any other moms/dads on here with kids who have quadriplegic cp? evan uses a wheelchair to get around, and has some limited functional use of his hands. my biggest concerns about our trips are transfers onto rides, and if we will be able to get a GAC if we are not staying at GKTW. my friend said all i needed to do was push him up to guest relations in his chair and it should not be a problem. does anyone know for sure if that is true?



I don't know of any other family that went as guests of the sunshine foundation!

You WILL be able to get a GAC regardless of your affiliation with any wish organization.  Even if you go back for a trip later, you can get a GAC.  The GAC will not be the one issued by GKTW (which has a special stamp), but you can get one issued by Guest Services in the first park you visit.  

The only thing that may be different on your trip as opposed to the GKTW trip is that they don't usually allow non-GKTW families to break character lines.  

Wishes granted by the Sunshine Foundation, from what I understand, are given to children with chronic (non-life threatening) illnesses and even abused children - which is different from the "life threatening" wish granted by a wish organization through GKTW.  GKTW only allows families with the life threatening wishes and the life threatening nature of the condition is what basically gives these kids the option to skip the character lines.

But you guys will be able to get a GAC that should help you with the lines that you can get at the Guest Services at the park.  If you have any paperwork from the wish granting organization, bring that and they *may* put the wish trip stamp on there - but there are no guarantees on that - I would imagine it would be CM discretion and that it would depend on what is written on any paperwork you may have.



canadianjovigirl said:


> Hi.............I'm a lurker here but did have a neighbors child do the trip thru the sunshine foundation and they stayed at GKTW and on their website GKTW is a sponser still.........where are you staying??



Sunshine Foundation DOES send kids to GKTW.  I think the difference is that they stay at the Dream Village if the condition is not considered life threatening and stay at GKTW (or on Disney property through GKTW) if it is considered life threatening. 

We have had a few wishes granted on here that were not through GKTW that were given to families with chronically ill children.



kimmg said:


> We just heard from MAW and we can have dates of May 5-11th. Should we take them? Are we going to be dying of heat exhaustion(keeping in mind I hate the heat)?
> 
> I'm debating between that and early December since it will be cooler and DD will be closer to 2 and might have more fun.
> 
> Also how many days would you add on if you could? I'm thinking 2-3 but I'm wondering if we'll still feel like we need more.



I am so hoping you guys go for December!   



sgarrity said:


> I sat down with my 8 year old daughter so she can think about her wish tells me her first wish "a few days on a Disney cruise and a few days in Disney and to meet Lilo and Stitch".  So I talked to her about a 2nd wish.  It was "a cruise with Lilo and Stitch".  Thinking okay these are basically the same thing I asked what about a third with her response "Disney World with Lilo and Stitch".   So I asked her what about time.  Does she want the Disney Cruise so much that she is willing to wait for it until availability is there.  Shockingly and very seriously she replied "I can't wait too long or I might be dead".  I thought I was protecting her from knowing this.  My daughter has an inoperable, unradiatable brain tumor. They are doing treatments that will buy her some time.
> 
> I am going to do my best to try to make her have an amazing trip.  If she can only get her cruise without the Disney then we will pay to get extra days.  We are also exploring ideas to finance a cruise if she cannot get that wish.  I have heard that GKTW is such and amazing trip that maybe she should ask for that and we add on the cruise.  Suggestions?
> 
> Mom to an amazing little girl who needs an amazing trip.



Awwww.... That is heartbreaking!  

I hope she gets the wish she wants!  Whatever she decides!  



that's nice said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> Just popping in here quickly to:
> 
> 1) Welcome all the newcomers!
> 2) Wish everyone leaving soon wonderful, magical trips!
> 3) Let you know I haven't fallen off the planet.
> 
> I think I've come down with a touch of PDD. (post Disney depression) I think it set in once I was done writing our TR.  I have also been super busy the last few days as well. I hope everyone is doing well, and I'll talk to you soon.
> 
> 
> Tim



I definitely had PDD again after I finished writing Lauren's TR...it is like you are reliving the trip as you write and when it is over the trip seems finally "over"...   I gotta read the last of your TR!  I have missed parts!!  



blessedmom4 said:


> *It was a busy board! *


*

It was!  It has gotten busy lately!    Which is a great thing!

This past weekend was completely amazing!  Really as close to heaven as I am going to get in this world, I think.  *


----------



## MitoDadMO

Just posted Day 4 Epcot and the exploding water heater.  go over to www.ourfamilyof4.com


----------



## angeque143

MitoDadMO said:


> Just posted Day 4 Epcot and the exploding water heater.  go over to www.ourfamilyof4.com



Just read the update!! You have a talent!! Thanks for sharing and I cant wait to read more.


----------



## evsmama30

oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!


----------



## blessedmom4

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



*PLEASE don't be embarrassed. I have to run, so this will be short but....FROM THE FIRST PAGE of this thread: This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips! This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like. 
Chronic illness is HORRIBLE, I have that within our family as well...I for one, hope you stay and maybe other Sunshine Foundation members will come out from lurking.  Special needs are difficult and I am THRILLED there is something for your family to look forward to.  Evan IS going on a Wish Trip! *


----------



## kimmg

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE don't be embarrassed. FROM THE FIRST PAGE: This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips! This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like.
> Chronic illness is HORRIBLE, I have that within our family as well...I for one, hope you stay and maybe other Sunshine Foundation members will come out from lurking.  Special needs are difficult and I am THRILLED there is something for your family to look forward to. :hugs:*



I completely and totally agree. Nothing to be embarrassed about at all. I hope you stay.

We asked DS if he would rather go on his trip sooner or wait until Christmas when it's cooler out and see the decorations and he chose to wait. So we talked to MAW yesterday and she said early December wouldn't be a problem. So early December it is! I'm so excited. She said she will contact us in the middle of September to confirm and book our flights. Now hopefully whatever job DH gets will be cooperative.


----------



## angeque143

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



Why would you feel embarrassed?! Each child here has earned their "ears" and the right to have a time to forget about the doctors therapists medications hospitals procedures and the basic stress of their daily life.  I have gained more support here in the past week than I have had for the past several months...I am hoping that once our trip is complete I can pay it foward and bless someone else with what I have received here!! PLEASE DONT FEEL YOU NEED TO LEAVE!!!


----------



## angeque143

Wondering how it works if you need to put off wish....Long story short how long is the consent good for...Eva's dad is causing a lot of problems (child support wise) and I am thinking that this may not be the time to go.....

This one is a hard decision since my son knows...he is NOT going to understand. Eva still is in the dark...I think! How sad that this has to cloud a good thing for Eva...it gets me so angry!!


----------



## blessedmom4

angeque143 said:


> Wondering how it works if you need to put off wish....Long story short how long is the consent good for...Eva's dad is causing a lot of problems (child support wise) and I am thinking that this may not be the time to go.....
> 
> This one is a hard decision since my son knows...he is NOT going to understand. Eva still is in the dark...I think! How sad that this has to cloud a good thing for Eva...it gets me so angry!!



*We have had to put off Lisa's MAW trip since March 2010 due to health/medical needs.  MAW has been wonderful.  Lisa has a life threatening illness and that will not change no matter how long she lives. If Eva qualifies now, she will qualify when you are able to go. I am SO SORRY  you have to deal with this! Praying things work out for the best. We have looked at our two delays as God making the perfect time for us to take this trip.  Our wish granters are coming APRIL 30!!!!!  *


----------



## angeque143

blessedmom4 said:


> *We have had to put off Lisa's MAW trip since March 2010 due to health/medical needs.  MAW has been wonderful.  Lisa has a life threatening illness and that will not change no matter how long she lives. If Eva qualifies now, she will qualify when you are able to go. I am SO SORRY  you have to deal with this! Pryaing things work out for the best. We have looked at our two delays as God making the perfect time for us to take this trip.  Our wish granters are coming APRIL 30!!!!!  *



Thanks...I so appreciate it...April 30 is when Eva is having her reveal party...
My mom is telling me to just keep moving forward and that he is just looking to spoil it (sour grapes) how sad is it that he would do this to Eva!! She also reminded me that the papers were signed already and that he cant possibly do anything to ruin it unless I let him!  TRUE TRUE!!!


----------



## LVMom23

angeque143 said:


> Why would you feel embarrassed?! Each child here has earned their "ears" and the right to have a time to forget about the doctors therapists medications hospitals procedures and the basic stress of their daily life.  I have gained more support here in the past week than I have had for the past several months...I am hoping that once our trip is complete I can pay it foward and bless someone else with what I have received here!! PLEASE DONT FEEL YOU NEED TO LEAVE!!!



Ditto!  Angie said what I was thinking perfectly


----------



## mom2pixies

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



Please don't feel embarassed! You are just forging a path for Sunshine Foundation wish kids! 

I think that the purpose of this thread is to offer support and information for all wish kids--MAW, Children's Wish Foundation, Starlight, Rainbow Society and others. I think you just happen to be the first one who's posted with a Sunshine Foundation wish kid. 

Some info might not apply to your situation since you guys aren't staying at GKTW, but that's what's so great about your being here. You learn, we learn and in turn, future parents of Sunshine kids will learn too! We need your experience on this thread!! 

Especially about staying at the Dream Village. I had never heard of it before and frankly, I'm sure future visitors might not have either, so when they do a google search for 'wish trip at Sunshine Foundation's Dream Village' and this wishtrippers thread comes up--your thread will be very important in helping other parents plan their children's trips. It will help others, I guarantee you! 

I think I join the others in 'begging'  you to stay!


----------



## LVMom23

If we had the option to wait until the holidays, I would do it in a heartbeat!  I have heard so many amazing things about the holidays at WDW.  So if you can wait until then, I would definitely recommend doing it.

Unfortunately for us, we just don't know what Hannah's condition will be in 7 months so we want to get our trip in as soon as we can because she is safe enough where we can do it right now.


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> Thanks...I so appreciate it...April 30 is when Eva is having her reveal party...
> My mom is telling me to just keep moving forward and that he is just looking to spoil it (sour grapes) how sad is it that he would do this to Eva!! She also reminded me that the papers were signed already and that he cant possibly do anything to ruin it unless I let him!  TRUE TRUE!!!



That's very unfortunate. I hope things work out!  As your mom said, you can choose to let it bother you or just shrug it off your shoulders! Mother knows best!  But, if you feel it isn't the right time for your family to take the trip, then I don't think MAW will have any problem postponing the trip. I think it's a pretty common occurence.


----------



## mom2pixies

kimmg said:


> We asked DS if he would rather go on his trip sooner or wait until Christmas when it's cooler out and see the decorations and he chose to wait. So we talked to MAW yesterday and she said early December wouldn't be a problem. So early December it is! I'm so excited. She said she will contact us in the middle of September to confirm and book our flights. Now hopefully whatever job DH gets will be cooperative.



That's so exciting! The only time I have ever been to WDW was pre-kids in early December and it was amazing---so festive! Everything is decorated, music just fills the air, seeing the Osborne lights and the Candlelight Processional--all really special things. And, we did some Christmas shopping in DTD and it was just so...quaint. We picked out souvenir Christmas ornaments and got a hot chocolate. Was a blast! You guys will love it!


----------



## wishin' on a star

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



I'll echo what the others have said that there is nothing to be embarrassed about, but most importantly, don't leave!  This thread is for disney wish trippers of all kinds...some stay at GKTW, some stay on property or elsewhere, some go on cruises.  Some are make a wish, and many others are through other wish granting organizations.  Evan's condition is real, and he is so very deserving of his wish! 

I hope there has been nothing said that made you feel unwelcome.  I know that many of us would love to share in your planning and hear about Evans amazing trip.


----------



## brookerene

wishin' on a star said:


> I'll echo what the others have said that there is nothing to be embarrassed about, but most importantly, don't leave!  This thread is for disney wish trippers of all kinds...some stay at GKTW, some stay on property or elsewhere, some go on cruises.  Some are make a wish, and many others are through other wish granting organizations.  Evan's condition is real, and he is so very deserving of his wish!
> 
> I hope there has been nothing said that made you feel unwelcome.  I know that many of us would love to share in your planning and hear about Evans amazing trip.



I agree!!!! Don't go.... this thread is for you and Evan too!


----------



## chelleydi77

I'll be another one to say don't go!  We're not going to Disney World and Madison's condition is no where near as detrimental as some others and I'm still here!!!  So please stay!!!


----------



## sgarrity

if my daughter gets the disney cruise.  Do we need passports?  

2.  IF she gets GKTW tickets can you save them and use them during the extra days that we would pay for?  I do not want to over whelm her with a different park every day so we are thinkg about every other day do park and pay to stay extra days so she can have rest days. 

Suggestions?


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> if my daughter gets the disney cruise.  Do we need passports?
> 
> 2.  IF she gets GKTW tickets can you save them and use them during the extra days that we would pay for?  I do not want to over whelm her with a different park every day so we are thinkg about every other day do park and pay to stay extra days so she can have rest days.
> 
> Suggestions?



Yes as far as the passports. 

I am unsure about the other answer...I believe the tickets are good 1 week from date of issue. Dont quote me on that though!!


----------



## xanphylus

blessedmom4 said:


> *PLEASE don't be embarrassed. I have to run, so this will be short but....FROM THE FIRST PAGE of this thread: This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips! This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like.
> Chronic illness is HORRIBLE, I have that within our family as well...I for one, hope you stay and maybe other Sunshine Foundation members will come out from lurking.  Special needs are difficult and I am THRILLED there is something for your family to look forward to.  Evan IS going on a Wish Trip! *



Agreed 110%!!! You ARE a wish family and you deserves to be here, just like everyone else!


----------



## tinytreasures

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



Please stay and help us understand SF. It is new to me. I can't wait to hear all about the trip


----------



## Perrinsmommy

I am looking at getting a cooling vest for Perrin for his wish trip. The StaCool one I REALLY want is way out of our price range and his insurance will not cover it with all the budget cuts.  Has anyone had experience with this one?  http://www.silvereagleoutfitters.com/shop/vest/Special_Order_POV.html

Its seems like a feasible amount of money with in our price range. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MitoDadMO

Perrinsmommy said:


> I am looking at getting a cooling vest for Perrin for his wish trip. The StaCool one I REALLY want is way out of our price range and his insurance will not cover it with all the budget cuts.  Has anyone had experience with this one?  http://www.silvereagleoutfitters.com/shop/vest/Special_Order_POV.html
> 
> Its seems like a feasible amount of money with in our price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



our son does not sweat due to meds he is on.  we took a frogtogg with us (you can buy one on amazon or a sporting goods store).  it is a shammy looking piece of fabric that you wet and will stay damp for 12hrs and as long as it stays damp it is COLD.  We use it for kade during the summer and used it on our trip


----------



## MitoDadMO

sgarrity said:


> if my daughter gets the disney cruise.  Do we need passports?
> 
> 2.  IF she gets GKTW tickets can you save them and use them during the extra days that we would pay for?  I do not want to over whelm her with a different park every day so we are thinkg about every other day do park and pay to stay extra days so she can have rest days.
> 
> Suggestions?



the tickets you get from GKTW are good for three days in the parks, and they are park hopper tickets.  it was explained to us that they are good for 2 weeks from the date they are initaly used.  So if you start using them on the 12th of the month you have until the 26th to use your three days in the parks.  

However the GKTW button and the GAC do have specific dates on them so you may want to check about having that extended.


----------



## evsmama30

thanks guys...i was just worried i was intruding on the "wrong" place. but i would love to stick around and hear about all your trips and share evan's too. thanks again for your kindness. i think i will keep my questions about specifics on our PRT, so not to get mixed up. and as i learn more about sunshine foundations trips, iwill let you know. thanks so much


----------



## brookerene

A new Big Give has come our way.....I would love for you to visit!


----------



## PenelopeL

Just wanted to answer a few of these real quick: 



LVMom23 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Now that we are just a few weeks away, my mind is going crazy with questions!
> 
> 1.  Hannah sleeps in a regular bed with about 5 or 6 pillows around her (too big for a crib) and a bed rail.  Can we request that at GKTW or should we let our MAW coordinator know?



GKTW can provide a bed rail for you (I think Maroo already answered that one, but just in case). They also have two or three extra pillows for each room in the top of the closets, and if you need more you can just call the front desk and they can bring some by. 



LVMom23 said:


> 2.  I posted a question on the main DISabilities board regarding leaving diaper bags and bringing suction bags on rides if you can help me out (here it is).



For the first two days (MK and AK), we brought a messenger bag of about the same size as your measurements to the park and took it on all the rides with us. No one had a problem with it. The only problem we had was finding a place to stash it by our legs while on the rides. I wouldn't recommend leaving it on your stroller though, even in the handicap areas. Most of them were pretty open and anyone could walk in or out without the CMs noticing.

Also, we did get frustrated with the bag by the third day and ended up stashing it in either the car or a cheap locker (Universal's lockers are only 8.00) for the rest of the trip. By that time, we knew exactly what we would need throughout the day and were able to fit it all into a smaller bag to take with us. That may not work for you at all, but it's just a thought.  



LVMom23 said:


> 4.  We are going to request a letter/rx from our pediatrician listing all of Hannah's meds for the flight (since they are all liquid).   Do I need to have her add that we need to have an ice pack as well since one of them are medicated and we have to put it in a little cooler?



I think whether you need it or not depends on who is working at the security point when you go through. I would have your doctor put a list of everything you plan to take on the plane on the note, just to be sure. We needed the full list when we left from our airport, and they checked that each item was on the list. But coming home through the Florida airport, they didn't even care what was in the three bags of liquids and thickening packets I pulled out. The security guy had me put them all through the scanner without a second glance, and told me he didn't need the doctor note. 



LVMom23 said:


> 6.  Has anyone else's brain gone into super planning overdrive with amazing enthusiastic excitement this far out before the trip?  Is there a recovery program for after we return?



Hahahaha. I totally know how you feel! I did way too much planning due to my excitement, and ended up using only about half the plans I made. They did make things a lot easier though.


----------



## HeatherSP

Guess what we got?
And what else?
And what else?

Come by and see our new HUGE Gives on Lhea's PTR


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HeatherSP said:


> Guess what we got?
> And what else?
> And what else?
> 
> Come by and see our new HUGE Gives on Lhea's PTR



I can't wait to see....Where is she?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Come Rocket over and see what in the boxes.. Great Big Give to see...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Perrinsmommy said:


> I am looking at getting a cooling vest for Perrin for his wish trip. The StaCool one I REALLY want is way out of our price range and his insurance will not cover it with all the budget cuts.  Has anyone had experience with this one?  http://www.silvereagleoutfitters.com/shop/vest/Special_Order_POV.html
> 
> Its seems like a feasible amount of money with in our price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My daughter doesn't sweat and we have the Sliver Eagle Cooling vest. We love it, but we also live in a dry climate. I have heard they don'T work will in humid climates. We just back from my other daughters MAW trip and everyday we were on the verge of using her cooling vest(she needs it at 80 degrees), but I didn't want to cover her beautiful dresses she was wearing so we just kept wetting her down and keeping her in the shade, so I have no clue if it works well in Florida or not.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

sgarrity said:


> if my daughter gets the disney cruise.  Do we need passports?
> 
> 2.  IF she gets GKTW tickets can you save them and use them during the extra days that we would pay for?  I do not want to over whelm her with a different park every day so we are thinkg about every other day do park and pay to stay extra days so she can have rest days.
> 
> Suggestions?



Yes on the passports

The tickets you get expire 14 days after first use of tickets. The problem is...your special button only last while staying at GKTW. They have dates on them and Disney World and all theme parks does look at them. After the dates you no longer have the special button pass(front of line..or really fastpass line). Now Universal and Island of Adventure will extend the passes, but Disney Parks & Sea World won't(at least that is what they told us). 

We stayed 4 extra days and we left Unversal for after we left GKTW. I knew to get the GAC extended but the line was long and we got there late. We just said we will see what they say. We had no problem all day(they even looked at the GAC) until the very last ride. They were going to take it away from us. We told them we wanted to keep it as we will be putting in a scrapebook and he did give it back to us but he said really they aren't suppose give it back. He said just go to guest relation and they will extend the pass. Problem...we only had 45 min left before the park was to close so we just left. The kids were upset as this was the ride they wanted to go on twice(the rocket rollercoaster).


----------



## LVMom23

More Mickey Mail today x2!!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40538578#post40538578


----------



## angeque143

So we decided not to let anyone rain on our parade and are forging ahead....Some more questions

1. Good bag for carrying around everything? I was thinking the diaper bag (yes we still use one BUT ours has a flap over front and no zipper and it cannot attach to the stroller well) Then thought back pack but again I am stuck carrying it all day! 

2. Good place to get some Disney tops....We do not have a Disney store or Disney outlet here...I am goping to try to get to the outlet in Long Island when I go down for Easter BUT you never know if I have the time...Our Kmart had some things but they were sets and the bottoms would not work for Eva

3. Are the children allowed to use swimmies in the pool?

That is all I can recall at this time 

Pop over to our PTR and see Eva with her Woody and Buzz...


----------



## brookerene

*Hi Everyone.... I just wanted to let Wish Trippers know that I can create a personalized printable countdown calendar for your families.... Just PM me and I will give it a shot!  I don't have a thread on the Disigners forum, but you can find me here!!!  Thanks
Brooke*


----------



## Perrinsmommy

angeque143 said:


> So we decided not to let anyone rain on our parade and are forging ahead....Some more questions
> 
> 1. Good bag for carrying around everything? I was thinking the diaper bag (yes we still use one BUT ours has a flap over front and no zipper and it cannot attach to the stroller well) Then thought back pack but again I am stuck carrying it all day!
> 
> 2. Good place to get some Disney tops....We do not have a Disney store or Disney outlet here...I am goping to try to get to the outlet in Long Island when I go down for Easter BUT you never know if I have the time...Our Kmart had some things but they were sets and the bottoms would not work for Eva
> 
> 3. Are the children allowed to use swimmies in the pool?
> 
> That is all I can recall at this time
> 
> Pop over to our PTR and see Eva with her Woody and Buzz...



I haven't been yet but I am bringing the diaper bag (its like a messenger bag thing, sort of) but for the parks I am bringing a messenger bag, since I can sling it over the handles. I heard the walmart right down the road from GKTW has a HUGE selection of Disney shirts, lanyards, etc. As for swimmies, I heard they have life jackets but the pool I believe is only 3 ft deep. I'm sure you can put their swimmies on. Oh and Eva is ADORABLE with the woody and buzzA


----------



## mom2pixies

brookerene said:


> *Hi Everyone.... I just wanted to let Wish Trippers know that I can create a personalized printable countdown calendar for your families.... Just PM me and I will give it a shot!  I don't have a thread on the Disigners forum, but you can find me here!!!  Thanks
> Brooke*



Thanks, Brooke! I will definitely take you up on that generous offer when we visit with the wish grantors and get some dates. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mom2pixies

Totally random question: Does anyone here know of if there are character meet and greets with the other unsung heroines of Disney movies? I'm thinking of Gisele from Enchanted or Megara from Hercules? Or Esmerelda from Hunchback or Princess Kida from Atlantis? Or how about the fairy godmothers from Sleeping Beauty--Flora, Fauna and Merriweather? I've never seen photos of these characters so I doubt they are available, but just curious! 

Kinda want to do a 'princess hunt' with Brooke, since she is soooo into them right now. (I often have to play 'Prince Eric' or 'Fairy Godmother' with her. I also get to be the evil queen. Rare is it I ever get to be the princess!) And I was just thinking of other princesses. 

If there are no character meetings, is there somewhere I can find them at the parks (like a statue or a topiary)? I think it would be a cool game to play!


----------



## mom2pixies

I'm sure many of you already know this or have already done this, but on the off chance that you haven't, you can organize a free Enchanted Call from one of the Disney characters (you choose the character) for your wish kid. You can have it personalized to wish the kid congratulations for overcoming a triumph, wish them a happy birthday or an amazing vacation. 

I've done it before for Brooke's 3rd birthday and she was just....ENTHRALLED!!!  I had Ariel call--the phone call is short (probably less than a minute total!), but you know the time of the call, so you can plan to put the phone on speakerphone and videotape the call. 

Anyways, here's what you do: 

1. Head over to Disney Movie Rewards and sign into your account (or create a new, free account if you don't already have one).
2. Enter the code ''ENCHANTEDCALL'' and receive a promotional code for a FREE call.
3. Follow the link to the ordering page and fill out the information (time, date, character, type of greeting). Make sure you enter your birthdate, not your childs (must be over 18 to schedule a call).
4. Sit back and wait for the call to come! You can schedule it far in advance, or have them call immediately.

Enjoy watching the surprise and amazement on their precious little faces!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I hope all that are in Florida now are staying safe. Severe storm are going through. Thoughts and prayers. I hope Christy and family can land safely.


----------



## maroo

Oh no!!!  I was gone over a day and all heck broke loose.  



evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!



Oh no!!!!!!!  



evsmama30 said:


> thanks guys...i was just worried i was intruding on the "wrong" place. but i would love to stick around and hear about all your trips and share evan's too. thanks again for your kindness. i think i will keep my questions about specifics on our PRT, so not to get mixed up. and as i learn more about sunshine foundations trips, iwill let you know. thanks so much



Thank goodness!!!

I would have felt so bad if you had left us!

I am so glad the entire thread went nuts when you posted that.  

This thread is for ALL wish trippers!!  There have been at least two other kids on this board that have gone on the "chronic illness" sort of trips.  kdzbear's child, Tyler, is one of them - if you want to read her TR.  She was a poster here and I got the chance to actually meet her and we spent some time touring Disney World when I was there this past October!  So you are just as much part of this family as anyone else.  In fact...I don't care who posts...anyone can post....not just wish families.  

But...I think it is great that you are aware that there are some differences.  The trip will be a little different from some of the things you may read on this thread - but it will still be the trip of a lifetime!  How cool to be able to go to Disney World for a trip with little or no cost to the family!   

Lauren has what some might consider a "chronic" condition...in fact her official diagnosis is the same as your son - quad CP...but in reality her doctors knew that she was progressing rapidly in her disease process and that CP doesn't progress.  She has gone from walking (a very little bit when she was little) to now only being able to write with her mouth - slowly losing her abilities to write, put on her own makeup, feed herself, etc, etc.  So they signed her up for MAW as a child with a life threatening illness.  

So it really varies from child to child in regards to how the wish is handled. 

I really hope that you stay on, not only for your planning, but also to do a TR for us so that we can see the Dream Village and how it operates.  Even if it is just a pictorial TR - it doesn't have to be anything fancy - of course you can go all out if you want and tell us every story from your trip (we would love that), but I also really appreciate the simple stories and pictures from trips, too!  

I am so glad you are staying!!!!


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> Wondering how it works if you need to put off wish....Long story short how long is the consent good for...Eva's dad is causing a lot of problems (child support wise) and I am thinking that this may not be the time to go.....
> 
> This one is a hard decision since my son knows...he is NOT going to understand. Eva still is in the dark...I think! How sad that this has to cloud a good thing for Eva...it gets me so angry!!



Oh, this stinks!!

I know MAW is pretty good about moving wish trips around.  They have to do it a lot for medical reasons.  I think they prefer to do it before they buy plane tickets - but they can move it if you have to.  

But...you may have to sign new paperwork?  So if he has to sign off...then you might want to go while the gettin' is good...???



sgarrity said:


> if my daughter gets the disney cruise.  Do we need passports?
> 
> 2.  IF she gets GKTW tickets can you save them and use them during the extra days that we would pay for?  I do not want to over whelm her with a different park every day so we are thinkg about every other day do park and pay to stay extra days so she can have rest days.
> 
> Suggestions?



YES!  On the passports!  Please take passports - even if they tell you that you won't need them.  With any sick child, you would need it in the event of an evacuation from the boat or a flight home from a port - so definitely take one for all of you guys.  Not sure if MAW helps cover that cost or not??

You can use GKTW tickets for 14 days after the first use.

I would ask if you can extend your GAC.  Usually the parks are ok if you are extending this particular trip - the rub is that someone is trying to SELL the GAC's, they are not necessarily excited about just extending the dates because then they can be misused by someone totally different from the wish child.  

I know at least one family asked at GKTW and they issued them a new GAC with extended dates on there...but that may vary depending on who you talk to there.  Same with CM's at the parks - some may be ok with it and some may not.

If an employee tried to TAKE the GAC because it was out of date, I would throw a fit.   



evsmama30 said:


> thanks guys...i was just worried i was intruding on the "wrong" place. but i would love to stick around and hear about all your trips and share evan's too. thanks again for your kindness. i think i will keep my questions about specifics on our PRT, so not to get mixed up. and as i learn more about sunshine foundations trips, iwill let you know. thanks so much



I, for one, have a really hard time following every pre-trip report...I really wish I could (I used to be able to)...but work is crazier now and I don't have as much time on the DIS as I used to have...

So...I guess I am just saying...feel FREE to post here any questions you have, especially if you don't have any answers on your PTR after a little bit.  And you can also PM me, too, if you want.  I am not on here a lot, but I usually check it daily.



Mom2mitokids said:


> I hope all that are in Florida now are staying safe. Severe storm are going through. Thoughts and prayers. I hope Christy and family can land safely.



aw man!  They are getting DRENCHED down there.  

That stinks...

Although when a DJ at a radio station asked Lauren (a year after we went) what her favorite part was - she said it was playing in the rain at the Electric Parade...so maybe they will make some great memories in the rain?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

maroo said:
			
		

> If an employee tried to TAKE the GAC because it was out of date, I would throw a fit.


If you come to an attraction and are attempting to use an outdated GAC you are violating the terms of the GAC.  It would be very correct for a CM to confiscate the GAC.  At the very least you would have to discuss the situation with a manager, and more than likely you would be told to go to Guest Relations to get a new one.  And if it were the special GKTW "Green Light" GAC it could not be reissued at Guest Relations.


----------



## maroo

Cheshire Figment said:


> If you come to an attraction and are attempting to use an outdated GAC you are violating the terms of the GAC.  It would be very correct for a CM to confiscate the GAC.  At the very least you would have to discuss the situation with a manager, and more than likely you would be told to go to Guest Relations to get a new one.  And if it were the special GKTW "Green Light" GAC it could not be reissued at Guest Relations.



Actually, Guest Relations has issued a Green Light GAC to one of our kids on a previous version of this thread.  It isn't something they normally do, but they have the stamp.

If this happened to me, I would definitely talk to a manager.  I may be in the wrong here...and they may tell me I am and take it...but I would ask for a manager before I let them take it. 

And I think that a manager would bend over backwards to make sure a family had a great time at Disney - even if they are there for a couple of extra days.  Particularly for the families that have children that are so sick that they need rest days during their trip.  Of all of the managers I have met at Disney I can't even *imagine* one of them giving a wish family a hard time about this.  They have all been over the top nice to our wish kids. 

I would definitely ask for a manager if this were to happen to me on my child's wish trip.  And I hope anyone reading this would also feel comfortable in asking to speak to a manager.  

CM's follow rules - they strictly follow rules - and I have been around several that don't really think through what is going on because it is simply breaking a rule to do this or that - because that is the only way Disney World would function...but managers can think through specific situations and say "YES" to the guest whenever it is possible and I definitely think a situation like this would fall into that category.

Having said all of that - I would ask before I use it...I know GKTW has extended them before and most of these kids would qualify for a regular GAC that accomplishes basically the same thing...so they could just go to Guest Relations and explain the situation and see what could be done to help the family.


----------



## angeque143

maroo said:


> Oh, this stinks!!
> 
> I know MAW is pretty good about moving wish trips around.  They have to do it a lot for medical reasons.  I think they prefer to do it before they buy plane tickets - but they can move it if you have to.
> 
> But...you may have to sign new paperwork?  So if he has to sign off...then you might want to go while the gettin' is good...???
> 
> *We decided to forge ahead!! Not going to let him rain on Eva's parade!! Now if we can just get her well!!!*
> 
> 
> aw man!  They are getting DRENCHED down there.
> 
> That stinks...
> 
> Although when a DJ at a radio station asked Lauren (a year after we went) what her favorite part was - she said it was playing in the rain at the Electric Parade...so maybe they will make some great memories in the rain?



*I hope things are ok for those down there I heard the storms were HORRIBLE...Collapsed an air hangar!! *


----------



## HeatherSP

I can't believe it but the big gives keep coming!
Stop by and visit Lhea's PTR


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Actually, Guest Relations has issued a Green Light GAC to one of our kids on a previous version of this thread.  It isn't something they normally do, but they have the stamp.
> 
> If this happened to me, I would definitely talk to a manager.  I may be in the wrong here...and they may tell me I am and take it...but I would ask for a manager before I let them take it.
> 
> And I think that a manager would bend over backwards to make sure a family had a great time at Disney - even if they are there for a couple of extra days.  Particularly for the families that have children that are so sick that they need rest days during their trip.  Of all of the managers I have met at Disney I can't even *imagine* one of them giving a wish family a hard time about this.  They have all been over the top nice to our wish kids.
> 
> I would definitely ask for a manager if this were to happen to me on my child's wish trip.  And I hope anyone reading this would also feel comfortable in asking to speak to a manager.
> 
> CM's follow rules - they strictly follow rules - and I have been around several that don't really think through what is going on because it is simply breaking a rule to do this or that - because that is the only way Disney World would function...but managers can think through specific situations and say "YES" to the guest whenever it is possible and I definitely think a situation like this would fall into that category.
> 
> Having said all of that - I would ask before I use it...I know GKTW has extended them before and most of these kids would qualify for a regular GAC that accomplishes basically the same thing...so they could just go to Guest Relations and explain the situation and see what could be done to help the family.



GKTW will not extend your GAC. We even asked on Kylee's wish trip and Korissa's(just in case they changed the rule).  I also read on here that 2 other people asked the same thing and got the same answer. We were told Disney and Sea World won't extend the GAC. Universal and Island of Adventure will. If you read my comment for this post...we almost got Korissa's GAC taken away at Universal but we begged to let us have it because we were going to use it in the scrape book I'm going to do. He did say just go to guest relation and they would extend it, but we only had 45 min. before the park closes so we just left.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

We had another big day at the P.O. come over and check out what in the packages...


----------



## brookerene

The Big Give has blessed up again.... come over to see the goodies!!!!


----------



## LVMom23

mom2pixies said:


> I'm sure many of you already know this or have already done this, but on the off chance that you haven't, you can organize a free Enchanted Call from one of the Disney characters (you choose the character) for your wish kid.



Thank you for sharing this!!  I ended up doing this for Abby since her birthday is on Sunday.  She is getting a call from Belle!  

On a separate note, I received a call from GKTW confirming our address.  I guess they are sending us a packet of some sort?  Can anyone share what is in this packet?


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> Thank you for sharing this!!  I ended up doing this for Abby since her birthday is on Sunday.  She is getting a call from Belle!
> 
> On a separate note, I received a call from GKTW confirming our address.  I guess they are sending us a packet of some sort?  Can anyone share what is in this packet?



You are most welcome! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> Thank you for sharing this!!  I ended up doing this for Abby since her birthday is on Sunday.  She is getting a call from Belle!
> 
> On a separate note, I received a call from GKTW confirming our address.  I guess they are sending us a packet of some sort?  Can anyone share what is in this packet?



Tell her Happy Birthday Early!!!!

The packet is their basic info that they send out right before you come!!!!!!


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> I'm sure many of you already know this or have already done this, but on the off chance that you haven't, you can organize a free Enchanted Call from one of the Disney characters (you choose the character) for your wish kid. You can have it personalized to wish the kid congratulations for overcoming a triumph, wish them a happy birthday or an amazing vacation.
> 
> I've done it before for Brooke's 3rd birthday and she was just....ENTHRALLED!!!  I had Ariel call--the phone call is short (probably less than a minute total!), but you know the time of the call, so you can plan to put the phone on speakerphone and videotape the call.
> 
> Anyways, here's what you do:
> 
> 1. Head over to Disney Movie Rewards and sign into your account (or create a new, free account if you don't already have one).
> 2. Enter the code ''ENCHANTEDCALL'' and receive a promotional code for a FREE call.
> 3. Follow the link to the ordering page and fill out the information (time, date, character, type of greeting). Make sure you enter your birthdate, not your childs (must be over 18 to schedule a call).
> 4. Sit back and wait for the call to come! You can schedule it far in advance, or have them call immediately.
> 
> Enjoy watching the surprise and amazement on their precious little faces!



THANKS SO MUCH!!! Mickey is calling tomorrow!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES!!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!! Mickey is calling tomorrow!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES!!!!



You are very welcome! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## chelleydi77

LVMom23 said:


> Thank you for sharing this!!  I ended up doing this for Abby since her birthday is on Sunday.  She is getting a call from Belle!
> 
> On a separate note, I received a call from GKTW confirming our address.  I guess they are sending us a packet of some sort?  Can anyone share what is in this packet?



Happy birthday Abby!!!


----------



## angeque143

Trying to figure out things.....

For those who have gone on a MAW trip did you have to lay out a lot of your own $$ or was what MAW gave sufficient to get through the week?  I heard that they were pretty generous. 

Just trying to think of ways to save with not too much time left!!


----------



## MitoDadMO

angeque143 said:


> Trying to figure out things.....
> 
> For those who have gone on a MAW trip did you have to lay out a lot of your own $$ or was what MAW gave sufficient to get through the week?  I heard that they were pretty generous.
> 
> Just trying to think of ways to save with not too much time left!!



Our chapter sent us with $540 for the week.  We look about that much of our own cash as well.  My wife (mitomommo) didnt want to hear me say that we couldnt do something due to money


----------



## brookerene

Amounts are all over the board on what is given... I suggest saving some money if you can... then if you don't have to use it, then you are no worse off!!!


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> Trying to figure out things.....
> 
> For those who have gone on a MAW trip did you have to lay out a lot of your own $$ or was what MAW gave sufficient to get through the week?  I heard that they were pretty generous.
> 
> Just trying to think of ways to save with not too much time left!!



This varies WILDLY...Totally depends on a bunch of factors...

Factors I know of are: Family Size, number of children and adults, where the family is staying, how much gas costs (and are they driving, flying or both), fundraising for the individual chapters, what other things the chapter buys...for example - some chapters do send off parties, some don't... some fund a special event for the family and some don't...but I know our state doesn't do a send off party, instead they budget that in the expense check (for example)...

I would save money - as much as you can - and then you will have it.  You never what will happen while you are there, too...that you may need extra money for. 

Our last Disney trip was an entire day longer than we had planned and we had extra hotel and to pay for a new tire on the van.  

Then you could use the money when you get back to do something nice for yourself or pay off some bills or whatever...but you will have it.

Unfortunately most chapters don't give the check or even the budget until right before the trip itself, so it is hard to know.

I did call our chapter when there some decisions to be made and asked them some specific questions that helped us plan - so they will help you as much as they can before you leave.  

I have heard a couple of hundred dollars up to a few thousand...there is no telling! 



brookerene said:


> Amounts are all over the board on what is given... I suggest saving some money if you can... then if you don't have to use it, then you are no worse off!!!



perfect advice!


----------



## brookerene

We have a mysterious new Big Give.... come on over to investigate!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angeque143 said:


> Trying to figure out things.....
> 
> For those who have gone on a MAW trip did you have to lay out a lot of your own $$ or was what MAW gave sufficient to get through the week?  I heard that they were pretty generous.
> 
> Just trying to think of ways to save with not too much time left!!



We didn't have to spend any of our own cash. We were very fugal though. We also stayed 4 extra days so we had to make the money stretch. We still had an awesome time.


----------



## kailatilear

angeque143 said:


> Trying to figure out things.....
> 
> For those who have gone on a MAW trip did you have to lay out a lot of your own $$ or was what MAW gave sufficient to get through the week?  I heard that they were pretty generous.
> 
> Just trying to think of ways to save with not too much time left!!



Every chapter is different.  Our chapter gave us a sufficient amount to last the whole trip and we even had some when we came home.  However, we didn't know how much it was until about a week before our trip, so we had already saved up quite a bit for it and yes we took that too, but we did not need it.  

We ate most of our meals at GKTW, except for lunch and 1 breakfast which we did at Chef Mickey's, so I believe that helped save alot of $$.  

We also didn't go hog wild on buying whatever we or the kids saw.  Yes, they got to get things they wanted, but we also made sure it was what they really wanted and considered it special enough to spend the $ on.


----------



## kailatilear

I just wanted to let everyone know, I am still here and still planning on doing Abby's trip report.  We have been really busy, Abby is starting a new treatment of infusions to strengthen her bones and help with the bone pain that she is constantly in.  We have had doctor after doctor visits the past few weeks, trying to get this all started. 

 I just wanted to tell everyone, our trip was wonderful and couldn't have asked for more. We did spend alot of time at GKTW since Abby really enjoyed swimming and that is great for her bones.  I am hoping to start it very soon.  I am sorry it has taken so long.  And for everyone that participated in our Big Give, I cannot thank you enough.  We received so many compliments on the wonderful shirts and outfits that you made for Abby and our family.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I've heard so many amounts. We saved for this trip and if we don't use it great, but if we have too it's ok. It would be nice if we didn't have too.


----------



## angeque143

You answers were more or less what I was thinking of doing!! Just hoping that Eva is well...things are not too hot right now....breathing is really wheezy!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, I am still here and still planning on doing Abby's trip report.  We have been really busy, Abby is starting a new treatment of infusions to strengthen her bones and help with the bone pain that she is constantly in.  We have had doctor after doctor visits the past few weeks, trying to get this all started.
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone, our trip was wonderful and couldn't have asked for more. We did spend alot of time at GKTW since Abby really enjoyed swimming and that is great for her bones.  I am hoping to start it very soon.  I am sorry it has taken so long.  And for everyone that participated in our Big Give, I cannot thank you enough.  We received so many compliments on the wonderful shirts and outfits that you made for Abby and our family.



So glad to see you hear. We all know life moves on after a trip. Life for me again starts next week. I can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Hi everyone,
  I just wanted to let you know that I started my TR. Link is in my siggie.


----------



## evsmama30

just stopping by to say hi and ask if anyone needs a postcard from FLA. i am in tampa for the weekend, but i am sure some little kids may not recognize that it was not from orlando!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2mitokids said:


> So glad to see you hear. We all know life moves on after a trip. Life for me again starts next week. I can't wait to hear about your trip.



Just saw that you made a TR....I can't wait to start to read it...


----------



## brookerene

HI Friends, we have a couple more Big Gives to share!!!!


----------



## angeque143

YAY For big gives...going over to see!! 

We got new glasses today!!! LOL


----------



## angeque143

Just saw that the Ellen Degeneres show is taping in Universal this weekend...I wounder if any one from here saw her. LOL


----------



## chelleydi77

angeque143 said:


> Just saw that the Ellen Degeneres show is taping in Universal this weekend...I wounder if any one from here saw her. LOL



If they did I'm totally jealous!  I *heart* her!


----------



## Bill_Lin

evsmama30 said:


> oh dear...i feel really embarassed. it looks like i have not found exactly the right place to post about evan's trip..i did not realize that this thread was pretty specifically GKTW. but i really appreciate all you kind words and help. evan's condition is not life threatening. it is chronic, and difficult, but certainly not as tough as some of the things that folks on this thread are facing. i may try to start a sunshine foundation thread under disAbilities and for any of you who were reading our PRT and upcoming TR, i will keep posting there!


I hope you will keep posting on this thread.  Lots of families here do not stay at GKTW, though the majority do.  Many stay at Disney Hotels, Nickelodeon, etc.

Adding information and trips to Sunshine Village will only enrich the thread.  You are totally welcome.  I helped found the original thread here and would love to see you stay.

Bill


----------



## Bill_Lin

angeque143 said:


> So we decided not to let anyone rain on our parade and are forging ahead....Some more questions
> 
> 1. Good bag for carrying around everything? I was thinking the diaper bag (yes we still use one BUT ours has a flap over front and no zipper and it cannot attach to the stroller well) Then thought back pack but again I am stuck carrying it all day!
> 
> 2. Good place to get some Disney tops....We do not have a Disney store or Disney outlet here...I am goping to try to get to the outlet in Long Island when I go down for Easter BUT you never know if I have the time...Our Kmart had some things but they were sets and the bottoms would not work for Eva
> 
> 3. Are the children allowed to use swimmies in the pool?
> 
> That is all I can recall at this time
> 
> Pop over to our PTR and see Eva with her Woody and Buzz...


It is important to take as little as possible in your bags so you will be able to take treasures back home.  You will find out what that means.

Pick up Disney shirts at Wal-Mart in Kissimmee or at the Indoor Flea Market.  I was blown away, when I stopped by Wal-Mart for tylenol and found a huge section of Disney only stuff; shirts, stuffed toys, bags, key chains, water bottles... you name it.world map


----------



## LVMom23

For those of you on MAW trips, I was told by our wish granter that we would get an expense check to help us on this trip.   

Is this check to cover food in the parks or is that already covered?   

Still just trying to figure out how much we need to save up for this once-in-a-lifetime trip


----------



## LVMom23

Also, does anyone know if Universal Islands of Adventure have a lounge similar to the Wish Lounge?

(regarding my Harry Potter post here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40576763#post40576763)


----------



## angeque143

Just a quick Hello...We are off to Syracuse to the hospital with Eva...all is written in the PTR!!! Will check back when I can


----------



## SueM in MN

Bill_Lin said:


> I hope you will keep posting on this thread.  Lots of families here do not stay at GKTW, though the majority do.  Many stay at Disney Hotels, Nickelodeon, etc.
> 
> Adding information and trips to Sunshine Village will only enrich the thread.  You are totally welcome.  I helped found the original thread here and would love to see you stay.
> 
> Bill


Agree with Bill. 

Although many of the people posting on this thread stay at Give Kids the World Village, this thread is about Wish trips in general.
So, information from people staying at different places or on Wish trips from places other than Make a Wish are all welcome (and very helpful).


Bill_Lin said:


> It is important to take as little as possible in your bags so you will be able to take treasures back home.  You will find out what that means.
> 
> Pick up Disney shirts at Wal-Mart in Kissimmee or at the Indoor Flea Market.  I was blown away, when I stopped by Wal-Mart for tylenol and found a huge section of Disney only stuff; shirts, stuffed toys, bags, key chains, water bottles... you name it.world map


I second that. The Disney area at Walmart has a HUGE amount of stuff. Everything from pens and key chains to dishes, pajamas and tee shirts. I estimate the area must be about 15-20 feet deep and 30-40 feet wide.


----------



## ilovefh

I hope this is the right place to post this!  If not let me know and I can start my own thread.

My sister will be going on a wish trip next February with the little boy she babysits and his mom.  We're big Disney people so she is trying to help them plan.  Originally we thought a Disney resort would be great for them, but I've read some trip reports and GKTW seems amazing.  I think he would really like it there.

I don't know anything about wish trips, and I have no idea where they are in the planning process.  Can you request to stay at GKTW?  Also, I know where it is and it's a bit of a drive.  It looks so great in the pictures though.  I'm wondering if because it is so wonderful it makes the drive back and forth each day worth it?

He LOVES trains and I read there is a train section.  Ones he can play with?  One he can ride maybe?

Also he LOVES playgrounds, not so much swinging and sliding, but just running around.  The playground there looks amazing.  

I'm thinking all the amenities and the size of the villas is worth it.

Also, he is older, going into 6th grade, but for long walks his little legs need a wheel chair.  They have a big stroller (he is a small guy).  If I understand correctly they can get a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag?  Also, if they have the MAW button do they also need to get a GAC?

Thanks for all your information!!  We're trying to help the mom prepare for this trip.  I love the little boy so much I just want everything to be as wonderful as it can be!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

For family that love this group on Nick channel

Big Time Rush 
Live at Universal Studios®
Come enjoy a special LIVE performance by Big Time Rush at Universal Studios Florida®, Saturday, May 14th at 7 pm. Enjoy a day of thrills and excitement in the park, then preview a new episode of Nickelodeon's hit show Big Time Rush before it airs on national TV AND see the group perform live!


----------



## HeatherSP

Stop by to see our latest Big Give


----------



## brookerene

ilovefh said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this!  If not let me know and I can start my own thread.
> 
> My sister will be going on a wish trip next February with the little boy she babysits and his mom.  We're big Disney people so she is trying to help them plan.  Originally we thought a Disney resort would be great for them, but I've read some trip reports and GKTW seems amazing.  I think he would really like it there.
> 
> I don't know anything about wish trips, and I have no idea where they are in the planning process.  Can you request to stay at GKTW?  Also, I know where it is and it's a bit of a drive.  It looks so great in the pictures though.  I'm wondering if because it is so wonderful it makes the drive back and forth each day worth it?
> 
> He LOVES trains and I read there is a train section.  Ones he can play with?  One he can ride maybe?
> 
> Also he LOVES playgrounds, not so much swinging and sliding, but just running around.  The playground there looks amazing.
> 
> I'm thinking all the amenities and the size of the villas is worth it.
> 
> Also, he is older, going into 6th grade, but for long walks his little legs need a wheel chair.  They have a big stroller (he is a small guy).  If I understand correctly they can get a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag?  Also, if they have the MAW button do they also need to get a GAC?
> 
> Thanks for all your information!!  We're trying to help the mom prepare for this trip.  I love the little boy so much I just want everything to be as wonderful as it can be!



This is the right place to come.. this weekend is a little slow here on the boards...  I think he would love GKTW!  and I would think the drive is worth it!

They can get a stroller as wheel chair...no problem... and GKTW issues the GAC and most wear both!  In regards to requesting GKTW , he sure oculd request it... Most wish org have it set up to send kids there and usually they ahve to request to be on property...at least this is what I have read from all the posts here....

Plus GKTW can only be enjoyed by wish families, so this would be a once in a lifetime place to stay for most.  The Ambervill train station would be great for him too.  I hope more people can answer questions for you... I know they can... keep posting!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> For those of you on MAW trips, I was told by our wish granter that we would get an expense check to help us on this trip.
> 
> Is this check to cover food in the parks or is that already covered?
> 
> Still just trying to figure out how much we need to save up for this once-in-a-lifetime trip



The expense check is for all food that is not eaten at GKTW, souvenirs, and luggage fees...if your plane charges MAW families.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LVMom23 said:


> Also, does anyone know if Universal Islands of Adventure have a lounge similar to the Wish Lounge?
> 
> (regarding my Harry Potter post here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40576763#post40576763)



The only wish lounges are at DW and Epcot. I believe all theme parks have First aide station if you need them.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Come and Check out what is so cool(Big Gives)


----------



## HeatherSP

Our Trip is sneaking up on us, and I haven't done any planning!
I have a couple of questions.
What will the weather be like? Will it be hot all the time or should we pack long pants and jackets too?
Which day is best for which park?
We are thinking of doing magic kingdom first since this is Lhea's main wish (seeing Tiana). But we will be flexible with this because it it important that it doesn't rain the day we go to MK. We want this to be an awesome day for her. 
Also TNA is taping at universal on the 19 and 20. So the boys want to be there one of those days and I will play with the girls at the park. 
This is what I'm thinking .... please give me suggestions.

Friday (april 15) arrive in orlando, explore GKTW and downtown disney
Sat - Magic Kingdom if the weather looks good
Sunday - Hollywood studios
Mon- Animal Kingdom AM, Epcot PM
Tue - Universal (either one)
Wed - the other Universal park
Thur - sea world 

What do you think? is there certain parks I should go on a certain day?


----------



## tinytreasures

We really watched accuweather closely. You can type in Kissimmee. It gives you the updates 15 days ahead. Keep a eye on it and you will know what to bring. 
No idea's what days to tell you to go where, but I think your plan looks good to me.


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSP said:


> Our Trip is sneaking up on us, and I haven't done any planning!
> I have a couple of questions.
> What will the weather be like? Will it be hot all the time or should we pack long pants and jackets too?
> Which day is best for which park?
> We are thinking of doing magic kingdom first since this is Lhea's main wish (seeing Tiana). But we will be flexible with this because it it important that it doesn't rain the day we go to MK. We want this to be an awesome day for her.
> Also TNA is taping at universal on the 19 and 20. So the boys want to be there one of those days and I will play with the girls at the park.
> This is what I'm thinking .... please give me suggestions.
> 
> Friday (april 15) arrive in orlando, explore GKTW and downtown disney
> Sat - Magic Kingdom if the weather looks good
> Sunday - Hollywood studios
> Mon- Animal Kingdom AM, Epcot PM
> Tue - Universal (either one)
> Wed - the other Universal park
> Thur - sea world
> 
> What do you think? is there certain parks I should go on a certain day?



You guys are just going to have so much FUN!!! I was there exactly at this time last year. you Will have your magic button, but on the weekends it was PACKED and just hard to maneuver around. I think I'd try to do MK on a weekday vs weekend, but maybe thats just me!! Have so mUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

HeatherSP said:


> Our Trip is sneaking up on us, and I haven't done any planning!
> I have a couple of questions.
> What will the weather be like? Will it be hot all the time or should we pack long pants and jackets too?
> Which day is best for which park?
> We are thinking of doing magic kingdom first since this is Lhea's main wish (seeing Tiana). But we will be flexible with this because it it important that it doesn't rain the day we go to MK. We want this to be an awesome day for her.
> Also TNA is taping at universal on the 19 and 20. So the boys want to be there one of those days and I will play with the girls at the park.
> This is what I'm thinking .... please give me suggestions.
> 
> Friday (april 15) arrive in orlando, explore GKTW and downtown disney
> Sat - Magic Kingdom if the weather looks good
> Sunday - Hollywood studios
> Mon- Animal Kingdom AM, Epcot PM
> Tue - Universal (either one)
> Wed - the other Universal park
> Thur - sea world
> 
> What do you think? is there certain parks I should go on a certain day?



I can't believe your trip is so close. You won't know the weather until it gets a little bit closer. We brought light jackets but never worn them. Everyone brought 2-3 shorts/capri and 2 pants. 

    I would do you MK on a weekday. Even though you have the magic button..it only gets you to the fast pass line. We still had to wait 30 min for alot of rides, but better than 90min. The characters you do get front of line. Universal park would be great on the weekend as they are better about lines. You really do get front of the line. They usually take you backstage and get you on the very next ride. Sea World is great on the Thursday so you can be back for the holiday party at GKTW. This is just my 2cent though.


----------



## maroo

LVMom23 said:


> For those of you on MAW trips, I was told by our wish granter that we would get an expense check to help us on this trip.
> 
> Is this check to cover food in the parks or is that already covered?
> 
> Still just trying to figure out how much we need to save up for this once-in-a-lifetime trip



Food in the parks isn't free, even for wish families - we wish, right!   Of course, you can eat a little cheaper by eating at the counter service places rather than the sit down places.  

If you are doing a character meal, to save some cash I would shoot for a breakfast or lunch.  

You expense check goes for luggage fees (some airlines will waive these), gas for the rental car (and you might want to tuck some money away to fill up that last day before you get to the airport. ), food in the parks, souvies, and any special ticketed events or make over type things.

I would save as much as you can and bring it...and then you will have it if you need it and can save it if you don't. 



LVMom23 said:


> Also, does anyone know if Universal Islands of Adventure have a lounge similar to the Wish Lounge?
> 
> (regarding my Harry Potter post here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40576763#post40576763)



Not that I know of...but this could change?  



ilovefh said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this!  If not let me know and I can start my own thread.
> 
> My sister will be going on a wish trip next February with the little boy she babysits and his mom.  We're big Disney people so she is trying to help them plan.  Originally we thought a Disney resort would be great for them, but I've read some trip reports and GKTW seems amazing.  I think he would really like it there.
> 
> I don't know anything about wish trips, and I have no idea where they are in the planning process.  Can you request to stay at GKTW?  Also, I know where it is and it's a bit of a drive.  It looks so great in the pictures though.  I'm wondering if because it is so wonderful it makes the drive back and forth each day worth it?
> 
> He LOVES trains and I read there is a train section.  Ones he can play with?  One he can ride maybe?
> 
> Also he LOVES playgrounds, not so much swinging and sliding, but just running around.  The playground there looks amazing.
> 
> I'm thinking all the amenities and the size of the villas is worth it.
> 
> Also, he is older, going into 6th grade, but for long walks his little legs need a wheel chair.  They have a big stroller (he is a small guy).  If I understand correctly they can get a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag?  Also, if they have the MAW button do they also need to get a GAC?
> 
> Thanks for all your information!!  We're trying to help the mom prepare for this trip.  I love the little boy so much I just want everything to be as wonderful as it can be!



This is a GREAT place to post!

One thing I would need to know is who the wish trip is through??

Most wish trippers are kids that go through a wish granting organization like Make a Wish that only grants wishes to children with life threatening illness - most of those kids stay at GKTW.

Of that same group, a few families stay on Disney property if GKTW is full or if the wish was specific to stay at a certain resort.

There are other wish granting organizations that grant wishes to chronically ill children that are not through GKTW - and those are great wishes, too - but the answers to your questions vary depending on which type of wish it is, if that makes any sense....

Assuming he is staying at GKTW - here are my answers...  

- They will get a GAC card and the magic button when they do orientation at GKTW.
- They will need to go to Guest Services to get the "stroller as a wheelchair" tag.

- TRAINS!  GKTW has amazing trains!  He will get to ride in a "real" one and even drive it

This is William (Lauren's brother) as the conductor on the train at GKTW.





They also have this amazing train village at GKTW - has a ton of miniature trains that go around...and it is hard to explain here, but it was one of my favorite things at GKTW.  (And that is saying a LOT!)

There may also be a tour at the Magic Kingdom where he can learn more about the real steam trains they have at the Magic Kingdom...not sure of his age or the age you have to be these days to do the train tour, but that may be worth checking out for him.

GKTW is AMAZING and I think most families really enjoy staying there.  You get a full villa instead of a regular room.  And you get preferred parking, so in a lot of cases, even with the drive, it is about the same amount of time as it would take you to get from a standard resort - and even if it is longer, it is SOOOOOO worth it!

It would be cool, if you want, to do a pre-trip report for him!   It would be fun to watch the planning!   I did one for Lauren and it was fun.  




HeatherSP said:


> Our Trip is sneaking up on us, and I haven't done any planning!
> I have a couple of questions.
> What will the weather be like? Will it be hot all the time or should we pack long pants and jackets too?
> Which day is best for which park?
> We are thinking of doing magic kingdom first since this is Lhea's main wish (seeing Tiana). But we will be flexible with this because it it important that it doesn't rain the day we go to MK. We want this to be an awesome day for her.
> Also TNA is taping at universal on the 19 and 20. So the boys want to be there one of those days and I will play with the girls at the park.
> This is what I'm thinking .... please give me suggestions.
> 
> Friday (april 15) arrive in orlando, explore GKTW and downtown disney
> Sat - Magic Kingdom if the weather looks good
> Sunday - Hollywood studios
> Mon- Animal Kingdom AM, Epcot PM
> Tue - Universal (either one)
> Wed - the other Universal park
> Thur - sea world
> 
> What do you think? is there certain parks I should go on a certain day?



You are there for a crowded week...but it is completely doable!  You will have the button, which basically gives you the best Fast Pass!  

MK is GREAT for Saturday.  It is only going to get busier as the week wears on (as you get closer to Easter crowds).  Plus many families are still traveling on Saturday, so not as many in the parks.  Touringplans has that particular Saturday as a "best park" for the MK - so if it isn't bad weather, I would definitely do MK on Saturday.

Sunday is a good day for Hollywood Studios.

Mon - I do think it is a good idea to get all of the Disney parks out of the way early in the week...because I think the crowds will build as the week goes on.  My only concern about Monday is that AK has early Extra Magic Hours...so you will be there with more people than you might ordinarily.  But, it shouldn't be a big deal...just get there a bit early for any shows you might want to see... What is on your "to do" list at the AK?  

This is one day where it will be important to get to the parks early - at least by rope drop.  One option is to go to Epcot first this day...you could do Future World early and then go to the World Showcase when it first opens at 11 AM (and it isn't as busy) and then head to the AK for the afternoon, evening...but the AK closes at 7 PM, so that may not work??  Depends on what you have on your "list" do to at each of the parks.  If you want to post a list here of what you are planning, I can help think through it with ya. 

The rest looks great!  I usually think that you should split up the Disney days...but I like that you did them at the beginning...so when the Disney crowds show up, you will be at Universal and Sea World.   Plus...if the weather or something happens then you can just move one day around and won't miss any Disney days. 



tinytreasures said:


> We really watched accuweather closely. You can type in Kissimmee. It gives you the updates 15 days ahead. Keep a eye on it and you will know what to bring.
> No idea's what days to tell you to go where, but I think your plan looks good to me.



This is great advice!  Don't get too worried, though, about the 15 days out...it is great to start watching it that far out...but it will change, maybe drastically, until you leave...about a week out, you should have a really good idea of what it looks like for weather. 



Mom2mitokids said:


> I can't believe your trip is so close. You won't know the weather until it gets a little bit closer. We brought light jackets but never worn them. Everyone brought 2-3 shorts/capri and 2 pants.
> 
> I would do you MK on a weekday. Even though you have the magic button..it only gets you to the fast pass line. We still had to wait 30 min for alot of rides, but better than 90min. The characters you do get front of line. Universal park would be great on the weekend as they are better about lines. You really do get front of the line. They usually take you backstage and get you on the very next ride. Sea World is great on the Thursday so you can be back for the holiday party at GKTW. This is just my 2cent though.



I would think she will have about the same crowd level we had...it was CROWDED the week we were there!


----------



## SueM in MN

ilovefh said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this!  If not let me know and I can start my own thread.


This is a great place to post.


> Also, he is older, going into 6th grade, but for long walks his little legs need a wheel chair.  They have a big stroller (he is a small guy).  If I understand correctly they can get a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag?  Also, if they have the MAW button do they also need to get a GAC?
> 
> Thanks for all your information!!  We're trying to help the mom prepare for this trip.  I love the little boy so much I just want everything to be as wonderful as it can be!


The MAW button will be the visual cue so the CMs can see he is on a WISH trip, but the GAC is the documentation.
As was posted, he will get both at GKTW village (if that is where he stays) or it will be arranged for by MAW if he stays somewhere else.


Mom2mitokids said:


> The only wish lounges are at DW and Epcot. I believe all theme parks have First aide station if you need them.


All of the Theme Parks have First Aide stations that are free for anyone who needs them to use. They have individual rooms or cubicles where people can lie down, do stretching, do medical treatments. You can also store medical equipment at First Aid.


----------



## MitoDadMO

Day 5 Trip Report updated on our website

Click here to view


----------



## mom2pixies

Got a good question for you wish trip vets or GKTW-savvy folks! Owensheart is planning to extend Owen's wish trip and Billwendy mentioned that there are other attractions/parks (a petting zoo, mini golf or Busch Gardens, maybe?) that GKTW can make arrangements to visit. Billwendy was wondering if there was a list somewhere on here of those 'extra' places. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere about a wish kid receiving Medieval Times tix at a discounted rate during his trip....

Anyone know of others? Could be a helpful resource!

Thanks!


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> Got a good question for you wish trip vets or GKTW-savvy folks! Owensheart is planning to extend Owen's wish trip and Billwendy mentioned that there are other attractions/parks (a petting zoo, mini golf or Busch Gardens, maybe?) that GKTW can make arrangements to visit. Billwendy was wondering if there was a list somewhere on here of those 'extra' places. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere about a wish kid receiving Medieval Times tix at a discounted rate during his trip....
> 
> Anyone know of others? Could be a helpful resource!
> 
> Thanks!



Check page 3 in this link.....http://www.givekidstheworld.org/wgo/pdf/GKTW%20WGO%20Wish%20Vacation%20all.pdf


On another note...We are going HOME!!!  Just waiting for the paperwork!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Excellent! Thanks--and yeah! Good news!


----------



## angeque143

Another quick question!! 

I have only flown once (back in 1986!) and the youngest 2 have NEVER flown...Any good tips for the plane..I am so worried about it!!

AND ANOTHER....

In seeing some of the Big Gives I was wondering if there were any tutorials to make some of the things that were created...I would love to do some SIMPLE things for the children!!


----------



## vegaangel82

Wanted to get our trip added to the "waiting" roster! We are waiting on our dates for Gabriella's trip on the Disney Cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I posted a Pre-trip report here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2693311 and am so excited to read old wish trip stories!


----------



## fulseasmama

mom2pixies said:


> Got a good question for you wish trip vets or GKTW-savvy folks! Owensheart is planning to extend Owen's wish trip and Billwendy mentioned that there are other attractions/parks (a petting zoo, mini golf or Busch Gardens, maybe?) that GKTW can make arrangements to visit. Billwendy was wondering if there was a list somewhere on here of those 'extra' places. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere about a wish kid receiving Medieval Times tix at a discounted rate during his trip....
> 
> Anyone know of others? Could be a helpful resource!
> 
> Thanks!



I know someone already gave you the link with info about all the places available but you should also know that you can only use tickets for these extra places while you are at GKTW.  The tickets they give you for Universal, Disney and Seaworld can be used past your stay at GKTW but you don't have the GKTW GAC after your stay...if you qualify you would need to get a new one.   Hope that is clear and that it helps.  Have a great day!


----------



## mom2pixies

fulseasmama said:


> I know someone already gave you the link with info about all the places available but you should also know that you can only use tickets for these extra places while you are at GKTW.  The tickets they give you for Universal, Disney and Seaworld can be used past your stay at GKTW but you don't have the GKTW GAC after your stay...if you qualify you would need to get a new one.   Hope that is clear and that it helps.  Have a great day!



Oooh! Good point. Thanks for clarifying for us!


----------



## angeque143

We have MINNIE AND MICKEY MAIL

Mickey and Minnie Mail from the Fairy Godmailers


----------



## brookerene

It was sweet at our house today... come over to see the awesome give from Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> I know someone already gave you the link with info about all the places available but you should also know that you can only use tickets for these extra places while you are at GKTW.  The tickets they give you for Universal, Disney and Seaworld can be used past your stay at GKTW but you don't have the GKTW GAC after your stay...if you qualify you would need to get a new one.   Hope that is clear and that it helps.  Have a great day!



I was just going to post this. Thanks to you I found out before we got there so we can change our plans. The only parks I would do after the wish trip is Universal parks. They are the ones that will extend the GAC.


----------



## Bill_Lin

HeatherSP said:


> Our Trip is sneaking up on us, and I haven't done any planning!
> I have a couple of questions.
> What will the weather be like? Will it be hot all the time or should we pack long pants and jackets too?
> Which day is best for which park?
> We are thinking of doing magic kingdom first since this is Lhea's main wish (seeing Tiana). But we will be flexible with this because it it important that it doesn't rain the day we go to MK. We want this to be an awesome day for her.
> Also TNA is taping at universal on the 19 and 20. So the boys want to be there one of those days and I will play with the girls at the park.
> This is what I'm thinking .... please give me suggestions.
> 
> Friday (april 15) arrive in orlando, explore GKTW and downtown disney
> Sat - Magic Kingdom if the weather looks good
> Sunday - Hollywood studios
> Mon- Animal Kingdom AM, Epcot PM
> Tue - Universal (either one)
> Wed - the other Universal park
> Thur - sea world
> 
> What do you think? is there certain parks I should go on a certain day?


MK is busiest on weekends, Epcot just the opposite because so many school groups do field trips there during the week.

We arrived at our main park of choice, on the fringe edge of a hurricane.  It was POURING rain, so if you check out our trip thread you will see the first pictures of MK are in our rain ponchos (a MUST buy before you leave item).  By the time we finished brunch in the castle it was sunny and lovely.  The early rain had kept the locals away so it was a very quiet crowd.  One thing to remember is that in Florida it often rains but seldom rains for long periods of time.  It rained pretty much every day we were there, but usually for only an hour or less of HARD rain.  We always had our ponchos with us and our crocs had no issues with getting wet and drying out as we walked.  Both Universal Parks can be done in one day.  Animal Kingdom in half a day is challenging if you like animals, shows or intense rides.  Epcot in half a day is okay, but Disney Studios in half a day was pushing it.  Choices, choices....


----------



## ilovefh

maroo said:


> This is a GREAT place to post!
> 
> One thing I would need to know is who the wish trip is through??
> 
> Most wish trippers are kids that go through a wish granting organization like Make a Wish that only grants wishes to children with life threatening illness - most of those kids stay at GKTW.
> 
> Of that same group, a few families stay on Disney property if GKTW is full or if the wish was specific to stay at a certain resort.
> 
> There are other wish granting organizations that grant wishes to chronically ill children that are not through GKTW - and those are great wishes, too - but the answers to your questions vary depending on which type of wish it is, if that makes any sense....
> 
> Assuming he is staying at GKTW - here are my answers...
> 
> - They will get a GAC card and the magic button when they do orientation at GKTW.
> - They will need to go to Guest Services to get the "stroller as a wheelchair" tag.
> 
> - TRAINS!  GKTW has amazing trains!  He will get to ride in a "real" one and even drive it
> 
> This is William (Lauren's brother) as the conductor on the train at GKTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have this amazing train village at GKTW - has a ton of miniature trains that go around...and it is hard to explain here, but it was one of my favorite things at GKTW.  (And that is saying a LOT!)
> 
> There may also be a tour at the Magic Kingdom where he can learn more about the real steam trains they have at the Magic Kingdom...not sure of his age or the age you have to be these days to do the train tour, but that may be worth checking out for him.
> 
> GKTW is AMAZING and I think most families really enjoy staying there.  You get a full villa instead of a regular room.  And you get preferred parking, so in a lot of cases, even with the drive, it is about the same amount of time as it would take you to get from a standard resort - and even if it is longer, it is SOOOOOO worth it!
> 
> It would be cool, if you want, to do a pre-trip report for him!   It would be fun to watch the planning!   I did one for Lauren and it was fun.



Thank you for the info!  He is going with MAW.

Even though his wish is to go to Disney and ride the train at the Magic Kingdom, he would probably be just as happy riding that train all day!

My sister is still pretty sold on the fact that they should try and stay on Disney property, but I think GKTW will be the way to go.  They're going at a slow time, so park hours won't be too late and I don't foresee them coming back for a nap and then heading back to the parks.  I think it would be nice for them to enjoy the events at GKTW if the parks overwhelm him.

I'm not sure of his diagnosis, but physically he is small for his age and mentally he is about the same as a 3 year old but will be 11 or 12 this year.  But...lord does he know how to work me!  He knows how to find the most expensive Thomas the Train toy in the store because he knows I can't say no!  Lord help me with my own son who will be here soon!


----------



## LVMom23

Overwhelmed with love and caring!  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40603281#post40603281


----------



## SueM in MN

ilovefh said:


> Thank you for the info!  He is going with MAW.
> 
> Even though his wish is to go to Disney and ride the train at the Magic Kingdom, he would probably be just as happy riding that train all day!
> 
> My sister is still pretty sold on the fact that they should try and stay on Disney property, but I think GKTW will be the way to go.  They're going at a slow time, so park hours won't be too late and *I don't foresee them coming back for a nap and then heading back to the parks.*  I think it would be nice for them to enjoy the events at GKTW if the parks overwhelm him.
> 
> I'm not sure of his diagnosis, but physically he is small for his age and mentally he is about the same as a 3 year old but will be 11 or 12 this year.  But...lord does he know how to work me!  He knows how to find the most expensive Thomas the Train toy in the store because he knows I can't say no!  Lord help me with my own son who will be here soon!


If he does need a nap or just to lie down during the day, each park has a First Aid center with cots in individual cubicles or rooms.
They are free of charge, open whenever the park is, cool, quiet and the staff are very nice and understanding.


Mom2mitokids said:


> I was just going to post this. Thanks to you I found out before we got there so we can change our plans. The only parks I would do after the wish trip is Universal parks. They are the ones that will extend the GAC.


WDW will not extend the same exact GAC, but you can still get a Guest Assistance Card that would be helpful if you want to go to WDW after your trip is officially over. Just go to Guest Relations in any park to discuses your childs needs.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Come check out the great Give from Yesterday!!!
It was a Oso day!!!


----------



## HeatherSP

You all are full of great advice! Thanks so much for helping me plan!

Ok I need to make a packing list. But I don't want to over pack. I know I read that GKTW supplies things like laundry detergent. But how about things like a bar of soap? Do they have little toiletries like hotels do? Should I go ahead and pack those?
Any other packing advice?


10 days!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSP

Bill_Lin
We are definately bringing ponchos (Thank You Big Give). So if it does rain a lot we will be ok. That is good advice about morning rain scaring some of the crowd off. 

Maroo .... I have NO plans and NO must do list!!!! UUGGGG!!!!!! I have no idea what I'm getting myself into.

What we do know is that we will only have 3 days to do all 4 disney parks. For us I think we most look forward to magic kingdom. In 2003 My husband and I took the oldest 2 kids to disney. Our favorites were definately magic kingdom and Hollywood studios (It was MGM then). I was surprised how much the kids loved MGM. At epcot we probably won't do any of the world showcase stuff. I can't imagine the little kids enjoying it (and it just isn't something that we would do with limited time there). I think everyone will enjoy animal kingdom but something has to split the day with Epcot. I was thinking I heard that there is a night time fireworks show that is great at epcot so we will do that in the evening. 

No one has been to universal but we do have 2 days to go there. And the boys want to see TNA one evening there. Which I am fine with (I think a husband/wife couple of hours break during this week just may be beneficial  )  No one has ever been to sea world either so with our plane leaving at 9 pm I think we will have plenty of time to go on the last day.

That reminds me .... you may remember that our youngest 3 children were adopted out of special needs foster care. And 3 of our children are ADHD and 2 also have some emotional problems. Other than taking frequent breaks, trying to get enough sleep and packing extra snacks do you guys have any suggestions of things you did to prevent the fighting, temper tantrums and emotional outbursts?


----------



## MitoDadMO

updated our last day on our trip report, with a special meeting with barney.
www.ourfamilyof4.com


----------



## newdrama12

HeatherSP said:


> No one has been to universal but we do have 2 days to go there. And the boys want to see TNA one evening there. Which I am fine with (I think a husband/wife couple of hours break during this week just may be beneficial  )  No one has ever been to sea world either so with our plane leaving at 9 pm I think we will have plenty of time to go on the last day.
> QUOTE]
> 
> For TNA, You will need to pick out tickets at the Studio Audience Center, which is just inside the gates of Universal Studios park. The tickets are free, but you need the tickets to be able to get into the line to get into the building.


----------



## jwallaceent

If you go to our pre-trip report and click the link on the last page you can see our montage of our trip! We had such a magical and amazing trip!! Absolutley amazing what GKTW and MAW do for our families!! ...and the parks!! WOW!!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jwallaceent

jwallaceent said:


> If you go to our pre-trip report and click the link on the last page you can see our montage of our trip! We had such a magical and amazing trip!! Absolutley amazing what GKTW and MAW do for our families!! ...and the parks!! WOW!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Actually here is an easier way...just click this link 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=db685af7d681b11c74b93b&skin_id=1604&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Perrinsmommy

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ke-center-stage-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mom2mitokids

HeatherSP said:


> Bill_Lin
> We are definately bringing ponchos (Thank You Big Give). So if it does rain a lot we will be ok. That is good advice about morning rain scaring some of the crowd off.
> 
> Maroo .... I have NO plans and NO must do list!!!! UUGGGG!!!!!! I have no idea what I'm getting myself into.
> 
> What we do know is that we will only have 3 days to do all 4 disney parks. For us I think we most look forward to magic kingdom. In 2003 My husband and I took the oldest 2 kids to disney. Our favorites were definately magic kingdom and Hollywood studios (It was MGM then). I was surprised how much the kids loved MGM. At epcot we probably won't do any of the world showcase stuff. I can't imagine the little kids enjoying it (and it just isn't something that we would do with limited time there). I think everyone will enjoy animal kingdom but something has to split the day with Epcot. I was thinking I heard that there is a night time fireworks show that is great at epcot so we will do that in the evening.
> 
> No one has been to universal but we do have 2 days to go there. And the boys want to see TNA one evening there. Which I am fine with (I think a husband/wife couple of hours break during this week just may be beneficial  )  No one has ever been to sea world either so with our plane leaving at 9 pm I think we will have plenty of time to go on the last day.
> 
> That reminds me .... you may remember that our youngest 3 children were adopted out of special needs foster care. And 3 of our children are ADHD and 2 also have some emotional problems. Other than taking frequent breaks, trying to get enough sleep and packing extra snacks do you guys have any suggestions of things you did to prevent the fighting, temper tantrums and emotional outbursts?



I think MK and DHS is our favorite too. If you aren't doing the World showcase than I think you would have no problem doing both parks. We just couldn't park hop, so we stuck with the 3 parks. Since Korissa and Kyra wanted to do the pick a pearl at epcot...which is in Japan, this was an all day park. The fireworks at Epcot is at the World Showcase..FYI.  Last time we went to AK, so that park was out. 

   Not sure what is TNA? Did we miss something good? I'm sure you can do Sea World on your last day. We left at 5:30pm and saw just about everything. Wear the kids out so they will sleep on the plane


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted day 2 on my TR...Just not finished with day 2 yet...lol


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2mitokids said:


> I posted day 2 on my TR...Just not finished with day 2 yet...lol


----------



## Loodlow

ilovefh said:


> Thank you for the info!  He is going with MAW.
> 
> Even though his wish is to go to Disney and ride the train at the Magic Kingdom, he would probably be just as happy riding that train all day!
> 
> My sister is still pretty sold on the fact that they should try and stay on Disney property, but I think GKTW will be the way to go.  They're going at a slow time, so park hours won't be too late and I don't foresee them coming back for a nap and then heading back to the parks.  I think it would be nice for them to enjoy the events at GKTW if the parks overwhelm him.
> 
> I'm not sure of his diagnosis, but physically he is small for his age and mentally he is about the same as a 3 year old but will be 11 or 12 this year.  But...lord does he know how to work me!  He knows how to find the most expensive Thomas the Train toy in the store because he knows I can't say no!  Lord help me with my own son who will be here soon!



I just got back from a wish trip to GKTW. I, like your sister was certain staying on property would be best. However, now I disagree! GKTW is a once in a lifetime opportunity for most people. I was with a 12 year old who is wheelchair bound, and severely disabled. Less than a three year old mentally. Also his 5 year old identical twin sisters. The first day we got to Magic Kingdom around noon, and the sun combined with the crowds sent him and his sister into a tailspin. We headed back to GKTW after about 3 hours (2 of which he and I spent in the Wish Lounge) The next 5 days we relaxed at the village either at the playground, playing with the huge train, swimming or visiting with the characters. We slept through horse back riding unfortunately. Then late in the afternoon we headed out to a park. He tolerated about 4-5 hours at a time. With the Wish Kid badge that is a long time! You can accomplish alot. We did not get to see everything by any means,but we also had no more meltdowns. Everyone had a great time and we all still have lots to look forward to if we get to go back. But we will never get to stay at the village again. I know all kids have different tolerance levels, but this worked for us!


----------



## newdrama12

Mom2mitokids said:


> Not sure what is TNA? Did we miss something good? I'm sure you can do Sea World on your last day. We left at 5:30pm and saw just about everything. Wear the kids out so they will sleep on the plane



TNA is an Orlando based wrestling organization. 99% of their shows are recorded at Universial Studios soundstage 21.


----------



## HeatherSP

What could be in the big box? Stop by Lhea's PTR to find out!


----------



## HeatherSP

Mom2mitokids said:


> Not sure what is TNA? Did we miss something good? I'm sure you can do Sea World on your last day. We left at 5:30pm and saw just about everything. Wear the kids out so they will sleep on the plane



TNA is only a don't miss show if you are a huge wrestling fan. It is a wrestling show very similar to WWE. My husband and son LOVE it! I however could live without it. I don't like all the violence (fake or not).


----------



## HeatherSP

newdrama12 said:


> For TNA, You will need to pick out tickets at the Studio Audience Center, which is just inside the gates of Universal Studios park. The tickets are free, but you need the tickets to be able to get into the line to get into the building.



Thanks! I had no clue what they were supposed to do. Will that give them assigned seats or will it still be first come first serve?


----------



## newdrama12

HeatherSP said:


> Thanks! I had no clue what they were supposed to do. Will that give them assigned seats or will it still be first come first serve?



First come first serve. The tickets are just for the order that they will be allowed to enter the building. No ticket, no entry.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

HeatherSP said:


> TNA is only a don't miss show if you are a huge wrestling fan. It is a wrestling show very similar to WWE. My husband and son LOVE it! I however could live without it. I don't like all the violence (fake or not).



Nope...didn't miss anything...lol


----------



## brookerene

The Disboutique fairy godmothers have worked their magic again at our home... your are invited to our PTR to view their magical work!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I hope this is okay to post here. I just read my allears.net newsletter and saw this. Thought it might help someone.
*
*From April 17-23, you can save 25 percent off dining with the purchase of any entree at select quick-service restaurants at both Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort. To save money -- and alleviate wait times during one of the busiest seasons -- you must dine before 11:30 a.m. or between 3 p.m. and 4:30 p.m. Alcohol is excluded. Print out the vouchers you'll find on Disney's official site and present them at the time of purchase.
*

*For More Information*


----------



## HeatherSP

I just updated Lhea's PTR from her party today.


----------



## angeque143

Happy post not trip related but AWESOME NEWS!!! 


 Happy day here!!!!


----------



## evsmama30

angeque143 said:


> Happy post not trip related but AWESOME NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> Happy day here!!!!


FANTASTIC!!!! that is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evsmama30

just saying hi!

got a call today that the local tv stations may be coming friday for evan's trip presentation...that puts a whole new level of stress about cleaning the house will be sure to post some pics and links over on our prt!


----------



## brookerene

evsmama30 said:


> just saying hi!
> 
> got a call today that the local tv stations may be coming friday for evan's trip presentation...that puts a whole new level of stress about cleaning the house will be sure to post some pics and links over on our prt!



I think I would be stressed for that reason too!!!!!  Hope it goes well!


----------



## angeque143

evsmama30 said:


> just saying hi!
> 
> got a call today that the local tv stations may be coming friday for evan's trip presentation...that puts a whole new level of stress about cleaning the house will be sure to post some pics and links over on our prt!



yUP THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT THAT FOR US TOO...PAPER PUBLISHING AND THEN POSSIBLY PUTTING US ON THE FACEBOOK PAGE.....OOps left the caps on....I am hoping that it just enables another child to get their wish.


----------



## LVMom23

How fun and exciting that you get to share your story and support such a beautiful cause!  

Just to share, Hannah and I were on Fox Morning News here on Vegas on World Rare Disease Day to share some events that were put together in Hannah's honor.  It was a very interesting experience!  (Except that I had been awake for over 26 hours and looked like crap, and Hannah was having none of it! LOL)


----------



## angeque143

LVMom23 said:


> How fun and exciting that you get to share your story and support such a beautiful cause!
> 
> Just to share, Hannah and I were on Fox Morning News here on Vegas on World Rare Disease Day to share some events that were put together in Hannah's honor.  It was a very interesting experience!  (Except that I had been awake for over 26 hours and looked like crap, and Hannah was having none of it! LOL)



 You are an AMAZING STRONG Mother!! Hannah, Abby and Ethan are so LUCKY to have you for a Mom!! I pray that you get the recognition that you so deserve in finding treatment for precious Hannah!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

LOOK AT THE COUNTDOWN!!!! Can't believe it!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Completely  Just curious whether or not anyone has purchased one of these personalized princess CDs before? (http://www.mytunez.biz/servlet/the-48/Party-Disney-Princess-Tea/Detail) They look neat--you get 17 tracks (of princess songs and dialogue) where your child's name is said over 50 times. Just wondering if it is worth the $$$? 

I've bought personalized books before (each of my daughter's received one for their baptism and I gave a Christmas one to my eldest nephew once upon a time) and the kids love it. They really enjoy flipping through the books and spotting their name. I thought B might like the CD as well--and I was thinking of maybe giving it to her as a 'tink gift' or something. 

BTW: They also have other character sing-a-longs available too--Mickey, Elmo, Spiderman, Care Bears, Barney, etc.


----------



## shruley

We have dates!!!    And they're SOON.  May 22-28.  Now I'm glad I had read all of that stuff before as that suddenly seems REALLY soon!


----------



## brookerene

Yay for dates!!! That is quick!


----------



## mom2pixies

Good news! Wow--that is quick. Good thing you're prepped!


----------



## shruley

When I saw it on the Ticker, it looked even sooner!  Yes, I had read countless trip reports on this forum.  It is an amazing help!!!


----------



## that's nice

shruley said:


> We have dates!!!    And they're SOON.  May 22-28.  Now I'm glad I had read all of that stuff before as that suddenly seems REALLY soon!


Congrats on the dates!!!


----------



## shruley

Was there someone who can give you the expected crowd  information for your trip?  (Maroo?)  I've always used Tour Guide Mike in the past, but don't really want to pay $21.95 just to use the crowd calendar.  Budget is a little tight, the $21 would be better spent on a new travel bag for Aleah!  (She's 7 I figure she can start hauling some luggage herself! LOL)


----------



## evsmama30

shruley said:


> We have dates!!!    And they're SOON.  May 22-28.  Now I'm glad I had read all of that stuff before as that suddenly seems REALLY soon!


congrats! our trips will overlap a little!!


----------



## brookerene

Mosy on over to our PTR to see the latest Big Gives from the Big Give Gals....


----------



## angeque143

We were blessed today by another board member...I am not sure if she wants her name revealed but details are in our PTR


----------



## rosieari9197

hi ,my son has been granted a wish from make a wish - and we are going may 9th! to disney world! we are so very excited. my son has trisomy 9 mosaic. i would love some help and advice or pointers to help make this trip even more magical for my husband and i along with my son who is 8 and daughter who is 12. we will be staying with give kids the world and would love to hear u guys


----------



## xanphylus

rosieari9197 said:


> hi ,my son has been granted a wish from make a wish - and we are going may 9th! to disney world! we are so very excited. my son has trisomy 9 mosaic. i would love some help and advice or pointers to help make this trip even more magical for my husband and i along with my son who is 8 and daughter who is 12. we will be staying with give kids the world and would love to hear u guys



  Glad to have you!! You guys are going to have a wonderful time! Are you staying at GKTW? Feel free to ask any questions- everyone here will try to help you as much as possible!


----------



## rosieari9197

hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!


----------



## fulseasmama

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!



First of all welcome and I am so happy for your family to have this amazing and magical trip.  Wow...it is so hard when siblings are jealous.  We have younger kids so it was not a problem for us as my son was just as excited to go to DisneyWorld as my daughter so I don't have any good advise...sorry.  I did want to let you know in our experience our kids were treated equally special and wonderful on our recent wish trip.  They are great to wish kids and siblings at GKTW and every park we visited.  

You had asked for tips and suggestions for your wish trip and help making it extra special.  I would really suggest reading through others trip reports as they have awesome info about special things different families have done.  I found lots of tips and great suggestions from reading through others experiences that I was able to use on our trip.  Also do feel free to ask specific questions here as I am sure someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## angeque143

I have been searching through designs and cannot seem to find any Luggage tags that I can personalize...Anyone have a direct link to some? My eyes are swimming!!


----------



## angeque143

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!



  While I have only been here for about 2 weeks I have gotten tons of information by reading trip and pre trip reports. I would start one...The information for that can be found here: The Wish Trip Resource Page!

Congrats on your trip I look foward to hearing more about you and your family!!


----------



## that's nice

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!


 

Make sure you check out page 1 of this thread (post#1 and post#2) There is a lot of info right here... enough to start making your head spin! 

Feel free to ask any specific questions here in this thread. There are very knowledgable people here including Disney Cast Members, GKTW volunteers, past wish families, current wish families, and other people who have VAST knowledge of Disney, Sea World, and Universal!!!


----------



## evsmama30

rosieari9197 said:


> hi ,my son has been granted a wish from make a wish - and we are going may 9th! to disney world! we are so very excited. my son has trisomy 9 mosaic. i would love some help and advice or pointers to help make this trip even more magical for my husband and i along with my son who is 8 and daughter who is 12. we will be staying with give kids the world and would love to hear u guys


welcome!!! 

congrats on your trip! i am sure you are excited and overwhelmed! just like everyone else said, i would read some PRT's and stuff. also, if you need any other ideas for traveling with special kids, the disAbilities thread has lots of info! if you have any specific questions, just ask...people will give as much info as they can


----------



## evsmama30

angeque143 said:


> I have been searching through designs and cannot seem to find any Luggage tags that I can personalize...Anyone have a direct link to some? My eyes are swimming!!


i found some super cute ones here! gonna print some myself this weekend...they slide right into your regular luggage tag! you could get some stickers at the dollar store for the back if you want to do even more. but then if your next trip is not to disney, you may regret doing that!

http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/DisneyLuggageTags.shtml


----------



## evsmama30

angeque143 said:


> I have been searching through designs and cannot seem to find any Luggage tags that I can personalize...Anyone have a direct link to some? My eyes are swimming!!


after looking a little more, this site has some really great inexpensive ideas. lots of things you can just print at home, including autograph books! i did order evan one from disney store, but since you have more than one kiddo, this may be the way to go...i know you can buy really cheep plastic photo albums at the dollar store or bins at target, and then slide your autographs in there. good luck! the planning does seem overwhelming, doesn't it???lol. i will take this kind of overwhelmed


----------



## mom2pixies

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!



Welcome aboard! So happy to hear that Ari is getting his wish--hope he gets to meet Blue, too! That would be pretty special for him. 

I'm confident that you will find that these boards very helpful in planning your trip! Sorry to hear about Rosie feeling a little leftout. It can be hard sometimes, but from from what I've read, GKTW and all the parks make the wish trip just as special for the siblings as the wish kids. So, Rosie will be treated like a queen! 

In fact, one way to make things special for her, is to make arrangements for a 'Rosie' activity at Disney. If she is into princesses or pop divas (like Hannah Montana), then you might consider booking a makeover appointment at BBB (there's also a little mani/pedi spa at GKTW) or plan a meal at one of the character dining locations (princess dinners, Wonderland tea, or Winnie the Pooh or Chef Mickey or Lilo and Stich dinners, etc.). Or if she likes pirate adventures, maybe take her for a Pirate's League makeover or on one of those little 2-hour Pirate treasure hunt cruises that are organized by the various on-site resorts? 

If she is too old for these things, maybe take her for some mom/daughter alone time at the Grand Floridian for high tea. Or how about letting her Pick-a-Pearl at the Japanese pavillion in Epcot (or at Sea World or Downtown Disney)? She can choose an oyster, have them open it up and keep the cultured pearl inside or set it into some jewelery as a neat keepsake. Also, there's just shopping or the make-your-own t-shirt shop in DTD! I don't know many 12 year old girls that don't like that!

Anyways, hope you'll find the info you are looking for! We'll be following along to hear more about your story....


----------



## rosieari9197

thank you so much for all  the responses ! i feel like i have a whole new family! i have been going through some post and have learned so many good ideas. the exact trip is may 9th till the 16th and yes we will be staying at give kids the world. one think i am happy to hear that a learned on this forum is that make a wish has resting suites in mk and epcot- and i will take full advantage of that. ari cant talk and he uses sign language to communicate. although he can hear(moderate hearing loss) anyone make a communication book for disney or program their child dynavox? ari also uses a special needs stroller. because he his extremly active and he had surgery to repair a tethered cord and he gets tired easily. anyways we have the maclaren special needs but ari is 8 and getting bigger. any ideas on a good stroller thats not a wheelchair? does give kids the world give u a big stroller? thanx for the tips on rosie- i  did some research and i think one of her fav shows of all time big time rush will be at disney when we are there so maybe we can ask ari's wish granter to help us get tickets to see them just her and i. anyways  does anyone know if tom and jerry is part of universal? ari has found a new love in them along with his treasured blues clues.


----------



## rosieari9197




----------



## rosieari9197

hey guys it worked i post my kiddies! rosie is almost 12 and loves to pose
ari is 8 (our wish kid) and he is more the action  type!!!!! meaning u need to just catch in the act. here he is at his first soccer game with vip for special needs children


----------



## xanphylus

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys it worked i post my kiddies! rosie is almost 12 and loves to pose
> ari is 8 (our wish kid) and he is more the action  type!!!!! meaning u need to just catch in the act. here he is at his first soccer game with vip for special needs children



Very cute! That's really cool that they have a soccer team he can join! I hope you find some cool stuff to do with your daughter. That has to be tough on her.


----------



## shruley

Can someone explain how the Universal tickets work?  I know you get tickets for 2 days.  Are they "park hoppers"?  If we start at IOA in the morning, can we visit Universal Studios in the evening?  Or is it only good for 1 park a day?


----------



## maroo

shruley said:


> Can someone explain how the Universal tickets work?  I know you get tickets for 2 days.  Are they "park hoppers"?  If we start at IOA in the morning, can we visit Universal Studios in the evening?  Or is it only good for 1 park a day?



They are park hoppers!  

I think most families only do Universal for one day...unless they just happen to have a large amount of things they want to do there (Harry Potter may change this some for those families that want to experience all of the Harry Potter attractions).


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 said:


> hi ,my son has been granted a wish from make a wish - and we are going may 9th! to disney world! we are so very excited. my son has trisomy 9 mosaic. i would love some help and advice or pointers to help make this trip even more magical for my husband and i along with my son who is 8 and daughter who is 12. we will be staying with give kids the world and would love to hear u guys





rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!





You have found us! 

GKTW does a great job of making the whole family feel special all week.  At the beginning the wish child gets a Mickey and siblings get a Shamu - but that is all I can remember that was really all that different.  

The main time that William got really jealous and upset was the wish party for Lauren.  The MAW chapter brought her a lot of gifts and nothing for William - if we had realized that would happen, we probably would have gotten him something special too.  

William has a lot of medical problems, too...none life threatening that we know of at this point...but he was frustrated because he has spent about as much time in the hospital and at doctors as Lauren and couldn't really understand why she got a wish and he didn't.  (Nevermind that she can't stand, walk, or even sit up straight anymore - she seems "normal" to him.)  So I think that made it worse for him, too.  The special needs kids already get more "attention" so that is hard on everyone.  

I think I might plan something special for her during the trip.  William wanted to do the Pirates Dinner and that was "his" night (and we made a big deal about it being his thing)...so that was cool for him!

There are some great hints on post #2 of this thread - way back on page one and under the massive list of pre-trip and post-trip reports.  

We have some hints listed there that will be helpful to you!

The only thing I would add (I think it is on there somewhere...but just to make sure you see it) is that you will want to go to Guest Services when you get to the first Disney park and request a Stroller as a Wheelchair tag.  That will help him be able to stay in his stroller the whole time (he can walk if he wants, but it would be available to him) and not have to leave it outside certain buildings, etc.  It basically allows handicapped seating and all of that, too.  

Don't forget the button will let you in front of most character lines - just show the button to the CM when you get to a character that you want to meet and they will discreetly handle it for ya.


----------



## maroo

shruley said:


> Was there someone who can give you the expected crowd  information for your trip?  (Maroo?)  I've always used Tour Guide Mike in the past, but don't really want to pay $21.95 just to use the crowd calendar.  Budget is a little tight, the $21 would be better spent on a new travel bag for Aleah!  (She's 7 I figure she can start hauling some luggage herself! LOL)



I can give you www.touringplans.com information...Just PM me the dates you want and what your schedule is...  

I can't give out Tour Guide Mike because I no longer have a subscription...I emailed him and he did not give me permission to give it out to you guys, so I canceled my subscription to his site.     

www.touringplans.com did give me permission and has been very kind about it - so they still get my money.


----------



## evsmama30

rosieari9197 said:


> thank you so much for all  the responses ! i feel like i have a whole new family! i have been going through some post and have learned so many good ideas. the exact trip is may 9th till the 16th and yes we will be staying at give kids the world. one think i am happy to hear that a learned on this forum is that make a wish has resting suites in mk and epcot- and i will take full advantage of that. ari cant talk and he uses sign language to communicate. although he can hear(moderate hearing loss) anyone make a communication book for disney or program their child dynavox? ari also uses a special needs stroller. because he his extremly active and he had surgery to repair a tethered cord and he gets tired easily. anyways we have the maclaren special needs but ari is 8 and getting bigger. any ideas on a good stroller thats not a wheelchair? does give kids the world give u a big stroller? thanx for the tips on rosie- i  did some research and i think one of her fav shows of all time big time rush will be at disney when we are there so maybe we can ask ari's wish granter to help us get tickets to see them just her and i. anyways  does anyone know if tom and jerry is part of universal? ari has found a new love in them along with his treasured blues clues.


Hi there!

you asked about a disney page/pages for the dynavox...i am close with our dynavox rep. i just called her and she said there are none built in, but she said she would be happy to build you whatever you need =) just let me know if you are interested and i will private message you her info. she would need to know what device he has and what his settings are. but she will hook little ari up!!!!


----------



## shruley

maroo said:


> I can give you www.touringplans.com information...Just PM me the dates you want and what your schedule is...
> 
> I can't give out Tour Guide Mike because I no longer have a subscription...I emailed him and he did not give me permission to give it out to you guys, so I canceled my subscription to his site.
> 
> www.touringplans.com did give me permission and has been very kind about it - so they still get my money.



Good information to know!  I always really liked TGM but I'm kind of disappointed in that!


----------



## brookerene

Wow more Trips!  Yay!  Welcome!!!!

We have another Big Give and Part 1 is posted!!!
Here is a sneek peek!


----------



## mom2pixies

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys it worked i post my kiddies! rosie is almost 12 and loves to pose
> ari is 8 (our wish kid) and he is more the action  type!!!!! meaning u need to just catch in the act. here he is at his first soccer game with vip for special needs children



Rosie is so beautiful--and Ari, with that mischievous grin, looks like he keeps you busy!


----------



## rosieari9197

wow! so excited! of course i would love and appreciate any help i can get to help get ari's dynavox ready for his wish trip.


----------



## maroo

shruley said:


> Good information to know!  I always really liked TGM but I'm kind of disappointed in that!



well...to be fair to him...he just never responded at all.  I emailed twice and never got anything back.  

The touringplans.com guys - both of the guys I talked to - are awesome about it and said whatever you guys need.  They even offered a free account - but I don't mind paying them at all!!  I love to support people that support the wish families! (And I use it for me, too!)


----------



## SueM in MN

evsmama30 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> you asked about a disney page/pages for the dynavox...i am close with our dynavox rep. i just called her and she said there are none built in, but she said she would be happy to build you whatever you need =) just let me know if you are interested and i will private message you her info. she would need to know what device he has and what his settings are. but she will hook little ari up!!!!


This thread may also be helpful to you - whether you program the pages yourself or have someone else program it for you.
I posted pictures of pages I made for my DDs iPod with Proloquo2Go. Since the iPod has a very small screen, she has only 16 pictures per screen and then can scroll down for more items.

I also programmed some pages for her main communication device, her Prentke Romich Vantage device. Here are pictures of those pages:





















The pictures were found on google searches on the internet and the buttons are in the order they are with the open spaces because the Vantage device has very specific locations for specific types of words and I wanted to maintain those locations.


----------



## angeque143

evsmama30 said:


> i found some super cute ones here! gonna print some myself this weekend...they slide right into your regular luggage tag! you could get some stickers at the dollar store for the back if you want to do even more. but then if your next trip is not to disney, you may regret doing that!
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads/trip/DisneyLuggageTags.shtml



I saved these to my computer and then uploaded to picnik dot com and added our info (names address and such) saved it to my computer and printed they came out GREAT!!! thanks for the info!!!  I did this for the blank stroller tags and a child find card that I found here!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

evsmama30 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> you asked about a disney page/pages for the dynavox...i am close with our dynavox rep. i just called her and she said there are none built in, but she said she would be happy to build you whatever you need =) just let me know if you are interested and i will private message you her info. she would need to know what device he has and what his settings are. but she will hook little ari up!!!!


See my previous post about pages I programmed for my DDs Vantage device.
I wanted to share the pages on a page sharing website, but they did not want to share them with Disney pictures, so I made another version (with some extra words to enhance ability to communicate). For these, I used only the built in pictures that were on the device.





















Also, the individual items are grouped according to where they are located (i. e. on the Epcot page, the countries are all grouped together and are in order that you walk thru them; the attractions inside The Land are all grouped together, etc.)


----------



## rosieari9197

i have to thank u so much for all the help u have given me. dont know if u saw but i did figure out how to post pics but the tracker------------not working. hmph! i want to be able to share more of our story  whats the best way- is it to keep posting or start a new thread or how can i get a linkto or from the wish united 4 page were people can click and follow our whole experience. may 9th will be here befor u know it- we are so excited! is there anyone u can think  of that has a good idea on howi can make a cute countdown for rosie and ari to follow with at home?
p.s did u get a chance to see the pics i posted? i hopeu did because it makes this a little bit more personal. again cant thank u enough! thank u maroo!


----------



## brookerene

*The contents of Box 2 are revealed on our PTR!!!! *


----------



## rosieari9197

evsmamma30 thanx the pecs are great! he uses the dynavox max 5 series


----------



## mommy2girlswv

More great Big Gives...Come check them out!!!


----------



## angeque143

We were told we could invite up to 20 people for our reveal/presentation party...I am curious, who do you invite...Eva's grandparents will be coming but other than that my family lives over 4 hours away!! I dont think they would take a drive like that just this ...I think that would be asking a lot. I dont think I would ask therapists or her teacher...They just started with her in February. UGGGHHH!! I feel bad all this work on their part and noone to come!!


----------



## HeatherSP

7 DAYS!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> We were told we could invite up to 20 people for our reveal/presentation party...I am curious, who do you invite...Eva's grandparents will be coming but other than that my family lives over 4 hours away!! I dont think they would take a drive like that just this ...I think that would be asking a lot. I dont think I would ask therapists or her teacher...They just started with her in February. UGGGHHH!! I feel bad all this work on their part and noone to come!!



How about some close family friends or neighbours? Or maybe friends of the kids--Eva's and her brother and sister's. (That way the older two feel special too.)


----------



## brookerene

HeatherSP said:


> 7 DAYS!!!



YAY!!!!!


----------



## angeque143

We received a lovely gift today...Well EVA did!! 

Eva's gift from Aunt Doris and Friends


----------



## rayleechristian

Here's hoping that Christian's wish will come true!!!

We are waiting to hear!!!  We had our meeting with the make a wish reps last night.  It was very exciting!!!!


----------



## angeque143

rayleechristian said:


> Here's hoping that Christian's wish will come true!!!
> 
> We are waiting to hear!!!  We had our meeting with the make a wish reps last night.  It was very exciting!!!!



 The waiting to hear is the PITS!!!  Hope you hear good news soon!!


----------



## Andys_wish

Hi,
My name is Jennifer, I had a nice long introduction prepared but I guess it took too long and when I tried to post I had timed out and lost it all So, I'm just going to get right down to my question because I could really use some help figuring this out. Our MAW representative pointed out to me that because my son, Andrew, our MAW child, is unable to sit upright we will need a seat that is FAA approved in order to fly. This didn't occur to me at all, I really didn't put much thought into it, I assumed I could put him in his tomato seat because it would be easier to carry than his car seat plus we wanted to have it anyway. Since I've learned that's not acceptable and that his car seat is not FAA approved I'm at a loss and was curious if anyone else has dealt with this issue and how it was handled. 

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## brookerene

Andys_wish said:


> Hi,
> My name is Jennifer, I had a nice long introduction prepared but I guess it took too long and when I tried to post I had timed out and lost it all So, I'm just going to get right down to my question because I could really use some help figuring this out. Our MAW representative pointed out to me that because my son, Andrew, our MAW child, is unable to sit upright we will need a seat that is FAA approved in order to fly. This didn't occur to me at all, I really didn't put much thought into it, I assumed I could put him in his tomato seat because it would be easier to carry than his car seat plus we wanted to have it anyway. Since I've learned that's not acceptable and that his car seat is not FAA approved I'm at a loss and was curious if anyone else has dealt with this issue and how it was handled.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jennifer



That is a good question.... Look on Mitodad's thread...  they had a special harness thing that might work...


----------



## brookerene

A little more PIXIE dust has blown over from California!


----------



## evsmama30

hey gang!

here is a link to our local news coverage of evan's presentation. if you read it, it says ev's mom and dad are going with him...OOOPS!

http://wboy.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=97408


----------



## tinytreasures

brookerene said:


> That is a good question.... Look on Mitodad's thread...  they had a special harness thing that might work...



Welcome Jennifer
This is what Mitodad used. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## LVMom23

_(reposted from Hannah's PTR)_

Hey everyone!   Just wanted to check in since we seem to have dropped off the face of disboards the past few days!   Daddy has been out of state for work these past 3 days (coming home tomorrow), Hannah has been sick, and I have been breaking in new nurses (mixed bag here).

I can't wait for Daddy to get home tomorrow night so we can start planning again!  All I have been doing these past few days is sleep when the nurse is here and take care of the kids after I wake up plus stay up to do Hannah's night nursing.  I want so bad to jump back into it!  I need my Disney fix!!

We have received so many generous big give gifts over the past few days that I want to share as well.   I just am waiting a couple more days to see if I can get Hannah in some of the shirts and dresses before I post them - she has just really been under the weather this week!   If I can't get good pics of her by Sunday night, I will just go ahead and post the pics with Ethan and Abby opening everything.

I ordered Kingdom Keepers for Ethan to read, and he got it in the mail today!  This type of series is right up his alley, and I thought it would be a fun tie in to WDW.  I wish they had a younger chapter book series like this for Abby!


----------



## rosieari9197

Ari was born with trisomy 9 mosaic,a rare chromosomal disorder. his diagnosis was a shock and took nearly a year of testing,medical scares and many therapists and doctors to diagnose. children with this disorder do not thrive,and most often result in death before the first birthday. From the moment Ari was born he struggled and worked every day, every min, and every sec. he couldn't coordinate his suck and swallowand he had severe medical issues related to this. threw aris determination and perseverance he began to thrive. surpassing all the doctors expectations (when i first saw Ari one neurologist said- he was a lump of clay- the nerve of that one! Boy did heprove him wrong!) every time something threatened to take our Ari away- someone above watched and fought for Ari. by the time Ari was three he had been threw early intervention and just a few weeks before his third birthday ari started walking-making him one of the only children with his disorder walking with out the use of a walker before the age of three (thanx to surgery on his spine ari has spina bifida occulta and it can cause the spinal cord to snag on one of the openings on his spine  aka a tetheredcord ) his third birthday was a celebration! and a celebration of life- for in 3 years Ari had been put threw the ringer- many hospital stays ,procedures,surgery's and allergic reactions(a simple eye test  he was allergic to the cylco gel they use to dialate the pupils and his organs started to shut down  he was in the hospital for about a week.. he graduated that day- at dougies (his fav. Resturaunt at the time) with all his family ,friends and therapists. then It was time for ari to go to school , this special needs school became our familyl. words cannot even express the amount of love and care and devotion that the  staff showed to Ari-whom they all nicknamed little tzadik(righteous one) and Mr. America(due to his waving skills!) he thrived and pushed threw mountains and he conquered. his biggest test came when a simple bronchoscopy turned bad and he stopped breathing(larangical spasam)- even on a respirator Ari fought along with his zaidys and bubbys in heaven to survive- and threw g-ds  kindness he pulled threw and went right back to school within a week! that's my Ari! . when Ari turned 5 we faced a huge decision. with all of our family in Florida-and the school system changing we made a bold step and moved to boca raton Florida. From new york. leaving behind his friends ,his therapist and his doctors (thank u Dr. rosen) .). but we moved forward -and that's how it went- Ari thrived and his health improved in sunny Florida. and best of all his quality of life improved by being next to his bubby and zaidy (aris sister rosie now had a place to hang out when we were at his dr. app.),his great bubby rochel and all his aunts ,uncles and cousins. support is the biggest thing a special needs family can get- and that's just what we got! as hard as it was-we knew the right decision was made and Ari was enrolled in public school- bec. there were no available schools that would be the best place for Ari that were Jewish. and we were proud of our ari, going to school everyday with his kippa and tzitzis.!!! many teachers came for shabbos and.....my heart was filled because my little tzadik was flourishing. with in the year ari was sitting at a desk and making an x with a green crayon. but best of all he began to expand his sign language(Ari cannot speak and has a hearing loss in both ears he usually wears his blue and green hearing aides) he began communicating in ways that i only dreamed of. and we were happy, we were moving forward and we were proud of all the hard work Ari was doing.
Ari is now 8 and he continues to work so hard every second of every day to achieve what most kids take for granted. His sister rosie  is a gem. She truly is a trooper! She didnt know what hit  her when ari was born! But now she is like a mini therapist! Although there are a lot of times when it is very hard for her . like when ari has his dr apps. Or when ari acts out( he has been diagnosed now with add//adhd )yup along with his extra chromosome why not add to his reseme!!lol . today ari goes to a great school in 
delray beach that has a aac class  that is augmentative  communication devices are used by all the kids in his class. Although ari loves his dynavox. He communicats so nicely with his sign language. He can sign maybe 150  200 words!!!! And the school has given him his own sign interpreter(I wish she could go everywere with ari! Just so she can help others who dont know sign to understand ari. 
Because of a lot no known on trisomy 9 mosaic ari is closly watched my geneticist, neurologist, cardiologist, gastro, developmental pediatrician, neurosurgeon, orthopedics, ent, and his audiologist. Some appts. Come once a year , some dr like to see us more often- its a life long thing here! And that is why aris genetist signed ari up for make a wish foundation. 
Within a day they had called us to say ari was eligible to recive a wish and then the granters would contact us with in a week.
It is now april and its been a whirlwind of excitement! We met everyone on aris wish team and got right to work in playing his sign game to see what his wish would be.
Ari wished to go to Disney world with his family and to orlando to meet blues clues his all time fav.!!! And he wants to color with him- and look for blues clues!  And so fran his wish granter waved her wand-made the phone calls and the wish was granted! Our trip date is may 9th and we are counting down the days. We are excited and starting to plan the send off party(any ideas are welcomed) . we will be staying with give kids the world and from what I have heard  we are just speechless at the kindness that the show to the kids there. 
We are working hard to make sure that rosie is not left out- in a way- she deals with so much more then ari, because she understands so much more! Hopefully everything will be  magical. 
So there is our story- a shortend version at least(could u imagin the long one!!!!


----------



## brookerene

LVMom23 said:


> _(reposted from Hannah's PTR)_
> 
> Hey everyone!   Just wanted to check in since we seem to have dropped off the face of disboards the past few days!   Daddy has been out of state for work these past 3 days (coming home tomorrow), Hannah has been sick, and I have been breaking in new nurses (mixed bag here).
> 
> I can't wait for Daddy to get home tomorrow night so we can start planning again!  All I have been doing these past few days is sleep when the nurse is here and take care of the kids after I wake up plus stay up to do Hannah's night nursing.  I want so bad to jump back into it!  I need my Disney fix!!
> 
> We have received so many generous big give gifts over the past few days that I want to share as well.   I just am waiting a couple more days to see if I can get Hannah in some of the shirts and dresses before I post them - she has just really been under the weather this week!   If I can't get good pics of her by Sunday night, I will just go ahead and post the pics with Ethan and Abby opening everything.
> 
> I ordered Kingdom Keepers for Ethan to read, and he got it in the mail today!  This type of series is right up his alley, and I thought it would be a fun tie in to WDW.  I wish they had a younger chapter book series like this for Abby!



Glad to see you back... I can't wait to see the outfits... I hope Hannah's feeling better...


----------



## brookerene

rosieari9197 said:


> Ari was born with trisomy 9 mosaic,a rare chromosomal disorder. his diagnosis was a shock and took nearly a year of testing,medical scares and many therapists and doctors to diagnose. children with this disorder do not thrive,and most often result in death before the first birthday. From the moment Ari was born he struggled and worked every day, every min, and every sec. he couldn't coordinate his suck and swallowand he had severe medical issues related to this. threw aris determination and perseverance he began to thrive. surpassing all the doctors expectations (when i first saw Ari one neurologist said- he was a lump of clay- the nerve of that one! Boy did heprove him wrong!) every time something threatened to take our Ari away- someone above watched and fought for Ari. by the time Ari was three he had been threw early intervention and just a few weeks before his third birthday ari started walking-making him one of the only children with his disorder walking with out the use of a walker before the age of three (thanx to surgery on his spine ari has spina bifida occulta and it can cause the spinal cord to snag on one of the openings on his spine  aka a tetheredcord ) his third birthday was a celebration! and a celebration of life- for in 3 years Ari had been put threw the ringer- many hospital stays ,procedures,surgery's and allergic reactions(a simple eye test  he was allergic to the cylco gel they use to dialate the pupils and his organs started to shut down  he was in the hospital for about a week.. he graduated that day- at dougies (his fav. Resturaunt at the time) with all his family ,friends and therapists. then It was time for ari to go to school , this special needs school became our familyl. words cannot even express the amount of love and care and devotion that the  staff showed to Ari-whom they all nicknamed little tzadik(righteous one) and Mr. America(due to his waving skills!) he thrived and pushed threw mountains and he conquered. his biggest test came when a simple bronchoscopy turned bad and he stopped breathing(larangical spasam)- even on a respirator Ari fought along with his zaidys and bubbys in heaven to survive- and threw g-ds  kindness he pulled threw and went right back to school within a week! that's my Ari! . when Ari turned 5 we faced a huge decision. with all of our family in Florida-and the school system changing we made a bold step and moved to boca raton Florida. From new york. leaving behind his friends ,his therapist and his doctors (thank u Dr. rosen) .). but we moved forward -and that's how it went- Ari thrived and his health improved in sunny Florida. and best of all his quality of life improved by being next to his bubby and zaidy (aris sister rosie now had a place to hang out when we were at his dr. app.),his great bubby rochel and all his aunts ,uncles and cousins. support is the biggest thing a special needs family can get- and that's just what we got! as hard as it was-we knew the right decision was made and Ari was enrolled in public school- bec. there were no available schools that would be the best place for Ari that were Jewish. and we were proud of our ari, going to school everyday with his kippa and tzitzis.!!! many teachers came for shabbos and.....my heart was filled because my little tzadik was flourishing. with in the year ari was sitting at a desk and making an x with a green crayon. but best of all he began to expand his sign language(Ari cannot speak and has a hearing loss in both ears he usually wears his blue and green hearing aides) he began communicating in ways that i only dreamed of. and we were happy, we were moving forward and we were proud of all the hard work Ari was doing.
> Ari is now 8 and he continues to work so hard every second of every day to achieve what most kids take for granted. His sister rosie  is a gem. She truly is a trooper! She didnt know what hit  her when ari was born! But now she is like a mini therapist! Although there are a lot of times when it is very hard for her . like when ari has his dr apps. Or when ari acts out( he has been diagnosed now with add//adhd )yup along with his extra chromosome why not add to his reseme!!lol . today ari goes to a great school in
> delray beach that has a aac class  that is augmentative  communication devices are used by all the kids in his class. Although ari loves his dynavox. He communicats so nicely with his sign language. He can sign maybe 150  200 words!!!! And the school has given him his own sign interpreter(I wish she could go everywere with ari! Just so she can help others who dont know sign to understand ari.
> Because of a lot no known on trisomy 9 mosaic ari is closly watched my geneticist, neurologist, cardiologist, gastro, developmental pediatrician, neurosurgeon, orthopedics, ent, and his audiologist. Some appts. Come once a year , some dr like to see us more often- its a life long thing here! And that is why aris genetist signed ari up for make a wish foundation.
> Within a day they had called us to say ari was eligible to recive a wish and then the granters would contact us with in a week.
> It is now april and its been a whirlwind of excitement! We met everyone on aris wish team and got right to work in playing his sign game to see what his wish would be.
> Ari wished to go to Disney world with his family and to orlando to meet blues clues his all time fav.!!! And he wants to color with him- and look for blues clues!  And so fran his wish granter waved her wand-made the phone calls and the wish was granted! Our trip date is may 9th and we are counting down the days. We are excited and starting to plan the send off party(any ideas are welcomed) . we will be staying with give kids the world and from what I have heard  we are just speechless at the kindness that the show to the kids there.
> We are working hard to make sure that rosie is not left out- in a way- she deals with so much more then ari, because she understands so much more! Hopefully everything will be  magical.
> So there is our story- a shortend version at least(could u imagin the long one!!!!



Wow that is awesome that Ari is doing so well... I love it when people do better than the dr say they will!!!... I hope he continues to thrive and to break records!


----------



## evsmama30

hey gang!

today was big time excitement at our place! the "sunshine ladies" came to our house to deliver evan's wish trip itenerary. they also brought a HUGE mickey mouse doll, balloons, and a homemade mickey mouse cake!

i had gotten out the extra mickey plates and stuff from ev's bday,and some chips and snacks. they stayed for about an hour and talked and visited, and asked a lot about evan and what he wanted to do on his trip. he wowed them all with his listing of the princesses, and dwarves, and other characters. he sang a few songs, and at the end gave them all big hugs and "i love you bunches, thank you"s. he even fave miss patty a kiss

one of the neatest things was when i asked about how the wv chapter of the sunshine foundation was formed...you can all read the story about the national organization on the website, but the wv chapter was started when their former pastor, i think her name was betty wilt, was on vacation at ocean city maryland. she saw a group of really small children playing and was drawn to them. it turns out the all had progeria, a condition that causes children to age at a very rapid rate. the sunshine foundation sponsored reunions of the progeria families every year. when she came home, the pastor was moved to start a chapter and that is how the wv chapter was started. also, i learned that the sunshine foundation is almost all volunteer. they have a really small "staff". so all these folks do this work, just because they want to...that makes me smile!

that is all for tonight! hope you all have a great weekend...i am going to pick up our new doggie tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

shruley said:


> Was there someone who can give you the expected crowd  information for your trip?  (Maroo?)  I've always used Tour Guide Mike in the past, but don't really want to pay $21.95 just to use the crowd calendar.  Budget is a little tight, the $21 would be better spent on a new travel bag for Aleah!  (She's 7 I figure she can start hauling some luggage herself! LOL)


There are a lot of websites that deal with crowd levels. I will try to research some for you, but Maroo is really the best resource.

Remember that, during the school year, Epcot is busy on weekdays for field trips, slow on the weekends.  MK is the opposite.


----------



## Bill_Lin

rosieari9197 said:


> hi ,my son has been granted a wish from make a wish - and we are going may 9th! to disney world! we are so very excited. my son has trisomy 9 mosaic. i would love some help and advice or pointers to help make this trip even more magical for my husband and i along with my son who is 8 and daughter who is 12. we will be staying with give kids the world and would love to hear u guys


Check out the threads in my signature for planning tips and such.


----------



## Bill_Lin

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone - my son ari is 8 yr old and has trisomy 9 mosaic. ari was granted a wish from the make a wish foundation in south florida. we will be going to disney world on may 9th for a week and we will be staying at give kids the world. i am new to disboards and would love some help in trying to get some pointer ,advice ,hints and hidden known secrets that might help me make our trip as magical as it can be.  my daughter rosie is almost 12 and is the biggest justin beiber fan around! she has been having a hard time with this whole wish thing- she even had the courage to go to ari's wish granter and ask what about my wish? my heart fell into my stomach and it ached for her. we explained  it to her that this was ari's wish but it was really a wish for the whole family. if anyone has any ideas to help make this trip special for rosie too. ari also loves blues clues and hopefully his wishgranter will be able to arrange a meet and greet and ari can help blue look for clues!


Siblings are as much a part of the wish trip as the wish kids.  Especially at GKTW they will be given..... well I don't want to spoil all the surprises.  They will be treated wonderfully as well.  Be sure to include many of the favorite rides, attractions and characters for Rosie as well.  There will be time for it all.


----------



## Bill_Lin

shruley said:


> Can someone explain how the Universal tickets work?  I know you get tickets for 2 days.  Are they "park hoppers"?  If we start at IOA in the morning, can we visit Universal Studios in the evening?  Or is it only good for 1 park a day?


They are park hopper passes.  We only used one because we were able to do both parks in one day.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Bill_Lin said:


> There are a lot of websites that deal with crowd levels. I will try to research some for you, but Maroo is really the best resource.
> 
> Remember that, during the school year, Epcot is busy on weekdays for field trips, slow on the weekends.  MK is the opposite.




http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/crowd-calendar looks like a good place to check out crowd levels for each day.

coasterq.com is a great site.  It will give you real-time reports on what the ride line waits are at each attraction.  Folks text in their real experiences and that feeds into the site.  When we went to Disneyland last spring, we checked out each of our favorite rides and were able to figure out the b est times to go.  Of course with a GAC that is kind of unnecessary.


----------



## evsmama30

here isthe link to our other local news' story about ev!

http://www.wdtv.com/index.php/home/local-news/5842-six-year-old-gets-dream-trip-to-disney


----------



## brookerene

Wow Spring muyst be here .... it's slow here on the boards this week!   I think spring is finally goign to hit here in full force... we are getting a warm rain!....  But Kaleb has been having some bad coughing and isn't sleeping too well.....  once he gets a cold it holds on for dear life!  and Nathan is having a few issues too.  I hope and pray that they will be well by next weekend....  But today is his PARTY!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

brookerene said:


> Wow Spring muyst be here .... it's slow here on the boards this week!   I think spring is finally goign to hit here in full force... we are getting a warm rain!....  But Kaleb has been having some bad coughing and isn't sleeping too well.....  once he gets a cold it holds on for dear life!  and Nathan is having a few issues too.  I hope and pray that they will be well by next weekend....  But today is his PARTY!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!



Prayers out to Kaleb and Nathan! I hope they stay well since your trip is so close! Hope you guys have lots of fun at your party tonight!!!


----------



## angeque143

brookerene said:


> Wow Spring muyst be here .... it's slow here on the boards this week!   I think spring is finally goign to hit here in full force... we are getting a warm rain!....  But Kaleb has been having some bad coughing and isn't sleeping too well.....  once he gets a cold it holds on for dear life!  and Nathan is having a few issues too.  I hope and pray that they will be well by next weekend....  But today is his PARTY!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!



Oh!! I know all about those colds!! We are having that problem with AJ...He gets this EVERY year!!! Must be the change of season...I am so looking foward to reading about your PARTY!!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Amber and I are headed to Disney for her Cheer Comp in  18 days. She reminded me of the postcards we received when we got home from another DIS board member. 

SOOOOO....
We would like to send postcards to anyone who would like one for your child while we are there!!

I have not been able to keep up much on the board because of Haylee's issues lately (so I don't know everyone's kidos anymore)
BUT....
She is getting her trach out on TUESDAY morning!!! YEA!!!

SO if you would like a postcard sent to your kido please PM me with:
Your Child's name and address
Favorite Characters 
and message (like-had fun seeing you, can't wait to meet you, feel better soon) whatever you would like. We will send them our before we leave on May 2nd.


----------



## chelleydi77

brookerene said:


> Wow Spring muyst be here .... it's slow here on the boards this week!   I think spring is finally goign to hit here in full force... we are getting a warm rain!....  But Kaleb has been having some bad coughing and isn't sleeping too well.....  once he gets a cold it holds on for dear life!  and Nathan is having a few issues too.  I hope and pray that they will be well by next weekend....  But today is his PARTY!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!



It's been chilly here in Cali!  I will never get used to the constant changes in weather here (a couple of weeks ago it was in the mid-80s!).  I hope Kaleb and Nathan feel better soon, being sick is no fun especially on PARTY day!!!!  Make sure you take lots of pics, I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## HeatherSP

You MUST come check out the THINGS we got in the mail today!


----------



## brookerene

We had an awesome party today... and the photos r up!!!


----------



## rosieari9197

looks like it was a fun send off party!!! i was wondering, im trying to plan our days in disney gktw what day to do what and what parks can u do two in a day? we will have tickets to the disney parks two universal and sea world. how do u fit it all in? and from what i have read on the posts gktw is a park all in itself!! is there away to get the pamphlets to the park befor hand so we can plan?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

rosieari9197 said:


> looks like it was a fun send off party!!! i was wondering, im trying to plan our days in disney gktw what day to do what and what parks can u do two in a day? we will have tickets to the disney parks two universal and sea world. how do u fit it all in? and from what i have read on the posts gktw is a park all in itself!! is there away to get the pamphlets to the park befor hand so we can plan?



You can print about all the maps for each park, but disney.com you can get maps send to you!! We are first timer and leave in 4weeks so I don't know much, but I've learn a lot reading other PTR and TR.


----------



## mom2pixies

rosieari9197 said:


> looks like it was a fun send off party!!! i was wondering, im trying to plan our days in disney gktw what day to do what and what parks can u do two in a day? we will have tickets to the disney parks two universal and sea world. how do u fit it all in? and from what i have read on the posts gktw is a park all in itself!! is there away to get the pamphlets to the park befor hand so we can plan?



There is a free planning CD available, but it might not get to you in time for your vacation if your dates are soon. However, everything about the parks is available here: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/. Might also be worth ordering your own customizable maps of the parks (you pick what attractions you want to appear on the map). They send them to your home for free (again, I'm not certain how long it takes to get to you!), but might be worth having to help you plan what interests you. http://customizedmaps.disney.go.com/

And, as for GKTW, you are right! Sounds like the place has all kinds of activities for kids--from pools to horseback riding, from carousels to dinosaur mini golf and train rides. So, be sure to explore the resort and maybe plan an evening there. I understand that there is nightly entertainment too--a Princess and Pirate party, a Winter Wonderland party, Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party, magic shows, movies...etc. Take a look: http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village

The schedule might be able to help you plan your days a bit better when you know what activities you want to be present at.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HUGE QUESTION???? I been planning that MAW wouldn't get Kaitlyn a seat on the plane because she under year old and she would be lap baby!! but I really don't know. Did anybody with MAW travel with child under 2? Did they get them a ticket or were they a lap baby? We are going to call next week and see if Kaitlyn has a ticket or lap baby. We never plan on Kaitlyn having a ticket. but the trip so close I would like to know. Take a car seat or not. That would be a pain in the butt to carry all the carry-on bags plus a car seat around ATL airport.. Any info would help


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HeatherSP said:


> You MUST come check out the THINGS we got in the mail today!





brookerene said:


> We had an awesome party today... and the photos r up!!!



Date are so close!! Hope you have great and safe trips!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone, 

We've been discussing dates as it seems that early summer is becoming less likely (we still haven't heard from wish grantors) and we're not all that certain high summer will work either scheduling-wise (plus, I've never been to Florida in July and August--but I imagine it's very hot and humid!--and the crowds would be crazy), so we were thinking maybe late September or early October (around Canadian Thanksgiving might be a good time to go) if we are given an option. Brooke's birthday is in early Oct (mine is later that month), so it would be awesome to celebrate her b-day there. 

What do people think of that time of year in terms of crowd, weather, etc?

I know Disney has Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at that time (is that a different ticket or is that just a seasonal event included in regular park hopper tix?) and that they have a special Halloween parade at Sea World, but what about Universal Studios or GKTW--any specific Halloween events? I figure GKTW must have a costume party or a trick-or-treat event close to Halloween, but because they already have so much going on, I thought I'd ask. 

Thanks


----------



## xanphylus

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do people think of that time of year in terms of crowd, weather, etc?
> 
> I know Disney has Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at that time (is that a different ticket or is that just a seasonal event included in regular park hopper tix?) and that they have a special Halloween parade at Sea World, but what about Universal Studios or GKTW--any specific Halloween events? I figure GKTW must have a costume party or a trick-or-treat event close to Halloween, but because they already have so much going on, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks



We went in late Sept and it rocked! Not as crowded, but still hot enough to swim. It was actually really hot when we went, but that changes year to year. It was great though! The Halloween party is a separate ticket- about $50 each, but very worth it! They had rare characters out, like all 7 dwarves with Snow White and Cinderella's carriage and stuff. And Villians galore- oh and the fireworks show was AMAZING!! Great parade too with the headless horseman and everything. Overall great night! 

And if you do it right- you can use that as an extra Disney day too. Like visit Sea World that morning- since it might not take as long, or just spend the day at GKTW and go to disney that night, and you only use that halloween ticket, not a park hopper too. 

Dunno if I made sense there, but then you could have 4 Disney days if you buy those tickets for much less than a reg one day disney ticket.


----------



## alexwyn

Totally a dumb question but how do I get to the wish part of Disboards from the main Disboards page?  I am new to the boards (obviously ) and I normally just google disboards wish trippers and somehow find my way.  i posted a pre trip report but it is hard to find that too!  Help!  Thanks so much


----------



## brookerene

alexwyn said:


> Totally a dumb question but how do I get to the wish part of Disboards from the main Disboards page?  I am new to the boards (obviously ) and I normally just google disboards wish trippers and somehow find my way.  i posted a pre trip report but it is hard to find that too!  Help!  Thanks so much



You can access it thoug the disabilitis forum....

In regards to finding my posts,I just add them to my favorites in my favorites tab and use that to get there!

I saw that you had a PTR but the link wasn't complete.... More info is available on post 2+ of this thread.....


and WELCOME... this is the right place for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Brooke


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 (Ari) Wish Trip!  May 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW


I just wanted to make sure everyone saw Ari's pre-trip report!!!!


----------



## maroo

alexwyn said:


> Totally a dumb question but how do I get to the wish part of Disboards from the main Disboards page?  I am new to the boards (obviously ) and I normally just google disboards wish trippers and somehow find my way.  i posted a pre trip report but it is hard to find that too!  Help!  Thanks so much



!!!  I am so glad you found us!

I found your pre-trip report, too and put a link on the first page of the wish trippers thread!


PS...you can, if you want, change the title of your pre-trip report - you don't have to have it in the format that we have on the first page of this thread...you can name it whatever you want.  

If you want to change the title (you can add things like "updated 4/10/11" and stuff like that if you want, too, by doing this...

But if you want to change the title, go to the first post and go to Edit and then Advanced and it will let you type over the title that you have now.  It was perfect for the way I have it listed (and was easy to find)...but I just want to make sure you know you can put whatever you want for your title - it doesn't have to match the format I have on page one - which was started way before I was helping keep this thread going.


----------



## alexwyn

brookerene said:


> You can access it thoug the disabilitis forum....
> 
> In regards to finding my posts,I just add them to my favorites in my favorites tab and use that to get there!
> 
> I saw that you had a PTR but the link wasn't complete.... More info is available on post 2+ of this thread.....
> 
> 
> and WELCOME... this is the right place for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Brooke


Thanks so much Brooke!  I feel like cancer has giving me so many new lessons and now I have to add computers to the list. lol  I think the link is working now and thank you for the 'how to find it' tip.  Take care


----------



## alexwyn

maroo said:


> !!!  I am so glad you found us!
> 
> I found your pre-trip report, too and put a link on the first page of the wish trippers thread!
> 
> 
> PS...you can, if you want, change the title of your pre-trip report - you don't have to have it in the format that we have on the first page of this thread...you can name it whatever you want.
> 
> If you want to change the title (you can add things like "updated 4/10/11" and stuff like that if you want, too, by doing this...
> 
> But if you want to change the title, go to the first post and go to Edit and then Advanced and it will let you type over the title that you have now.  It was perfect for the way I have it listed (and was easy to find)...but I just want to make sure you know you can put whatever you want for your title - it doesn't have to match the format I have on page one - which was started way before I was helping keep this thread going.


Thank you very much!  I am such a rule follower lol I will attempt to change it with something a little more creative.  By the way I wanted to let you know you are a born writer.  I read your report like a best selling novel


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 said:


> looks like it was a fun send off party!!! i was wondering, im trying to plan our days in disney gktw what day to do what and what parks can u do two in a day? we will have tickets to the disney parks two universal and sea world. how do u fit it all in? and from what i have read on the posts gktw is a park all in itself!! is there away to get the pamphlets to the park befor hand so we can plan?




you have two options on this...


The first will take some time...Basically google Magic Kingdom park map and check out the rides listed...and ask your kids which are their favorites and "don't miss" ones...Do that for each park.  That list will be your "master" list...you will find that lots of rides overlap...Do that for each park...and you have a long list... 

For example...at Animal Kingdom, I think many families can get away with only doing the Safari, Lion King Show or the Nemo Show (which is my favorite!), Expedition Everest roller coaster and a few other rides...and therefore you can make that a half day park...and Epcot can be the same way...if you don't plan to do the countries then you can probably do most of Future World with a half day, too.  

BUT if you child is totally into animals or loves to visit all the countries...then Epcot can take two days, really.  It took us two days on our last trip!

Magic Kingdom is really an all day park for just about every family because there are so many things to do there and parades, fireworks, etc, etc.

DHS seems the same to me...because there are so many shows...it takes a while to get it all done.  We spent two half days at DHS on our Wish Trip.  We were only able to get MK and DHS done on our trip.  And never went to Universal...so each family is totally different, anyway.

Many families have gotten a TON done by going early or staying late during the day.  


The other option is to just guess what their favorite parks would be and go there...you can even eliminate one if you think you just won't have time to do them all.  

You definitely can't do all of Disney on any trip - even a 6 day long one...so you just gotta find out what your kids are really, really wanting to do and make sure those get basically done.  ???  

One more tip...

Plan your NIGHTS first...For example...if you want to do a certain party at GKTW then mark those down on your schedule first.  I know you guys are Jewish...so I assume you are not into celebrating Christmas??  I am not sure if you would want to avoid Christmas at GKTW?  It is actually supposed to be Winter Wonderland or something like that...even though we all call it Christmas on here...I think they try to be holiday neutral on an official level...but you may want to avoid that party?  Or you may be excited to go to it...either way is totally fine...but whatever party you want to go to...put those down on the schedule first...

Then add in Fantasmic (if you want do that one)...because it usually happens only a few times a week.  Then add Wishes/Electric Parade after that, since it isn't every night, too.  

Then...you will sorta know which parks you have to be in on certain nights...

A family that wants to do the Christmas party, for example, may schedule something short that day (like Sea World or Universal Day 2 or a GKTW day) so that they can be back in time for the party.... (same for any other GKTW party night event)...


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 said:


> i have to thank u so much for all the help u have given me. dont know if u saw but i did figure out how to post pics but the tracker------------not working. hmph! i want to be able to share more of our story  whats the best way- is it to keep posting or start a new thread or how can i get a linkto or from the wish united 4 page were people can click and follow our whole experience. may 9th will be here befor u know it- we are so excited! is there anyone u can think  of that has a good idea on howi can make a cute countdown for rosie and ari to follow with at home?
> p.s did u get a chance to see the pics i posted? i hopeu did because it makes this a little bit more personal. again cant thank u enough! thank u maroo!



I have added ya on the first page!  





Andys_wish said:


> Hi,
> My name is Jennifer, I had a nice long introduction prepared but I guess it took too long and when I tried to post I had timed out and lost it all So, I'm just going to get right down to my question because I could really use some help figuring this out. Our MAW representative pointed out to me that because my son, Andrew, our MAW child, is unable to sit upright we will need a seat that is FAA approved in order to fly. This didn't occur to me at all, I really didn't put much thought into it, I assumed I could put him in his tomato seat because it would be easier to carry than his car seat plus we wanted to have it anyway. Since I've learned that's not acceptable and that his car seat is not FAA approved I'm at a loss and was curious if anyone else has dealt with this issue and how it was handled.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jennifer



Oh no on losing your intro!  That has happened to me before!  Bummer!!!

We had to buy a seat for Lauren that was FAA approved.  I think we got one at Walmart.  I can't remember if MAW paid for it or not?  I think they would have if we asked.  But we use it for other traveling now, too...like if she travels with the church on the "big bus".  

It really does have to be FAA approved, though.  They will check.  



evsmama30 said:


> hey gang!
> 
> here is a link to our local news coverage of evan's presentation. if you read it, it says ev's mom and dad are going with him...OOOPS!
> 
> http://wboy.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=97408



COOL!!!  I gotta check this out!



mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've been discussing dates as it seems that early summer is becoming less likely (we still haven't heard from wish grantors) and we're not all that certain high summer will work either scheduling-wise (plus, I've never been to Florida in July and August--but I imagine it's very hot and humid!--and the crowds would be crazy), so we were thinking maybe late September or early October (around Canadian Thanksgiving might be a good time to go) if we are given an option. Brooke's birthday is in early Oct (mine is later that month), so it would be awesome to celebrate her b-day there.
> 
> What do people think of that time of year in terms of crowd, weather, etc?
> 
> I know Disney has Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at that time (is that a different ticket or is that just a seasonal event included in regular park hopper tix?) and that they have a special Halloween parade at Sea World, but what about Universal Studios or GKTW--any specific Halloween events? I figure GKTW must have a costume party or a trick-or-treat event close to Halloween, but because they already have so much going on, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks



I love this time of year at Disney!  The Halloween party is my favorite and I don't really "celebrate" Halloween at home.  It is a fun party!

We used this as an "extra" day...using our other three Disney days on different days and getting to the MK at 4:00 and staying late. 

The best part about doing this on a wish trip is that it is the only time you can go to Disney and break character lines - which is a huge bonus for these parties because they normally have very long lines to visit characters.  

Plus it gives you a 4th day for less than the price of a regular full priced full day.  The tickets are approaching $60 these days, but still cheaper than a one day ticket.  



alexwyn said:


> Thank you very much!  I am such a rule follower lol I will attempt to change it with something a little more creative.  By the way I wanted to let you know you are a born writer.  I read your report like a best selling novel



You are so sweet!

I spent quite a lot of time on that TR.  I don't write that well for most anything else.  lol

If you like that...you should check out All7ofUs - her writing blows me out of the water!!!  GREAT TR writer!  And there are a bunch more on the DIS - I am a total DIS addict now.  

I had set up my first pre-trip report exactly like you did to get it listed on this thread forever ago...so I recognized it.


----------



## rosieari9197

thank u maroo- u have been so helpfull- so full of info- im deff gonna print the park maps and talk to rosie about what she want to do because ari is very easy- for him its all about the charachters ! our wish granters said they would be coming around with the gktw sechedule and maps and stuff but i have no clue when-  but in the meantime is there somewhere i can go to see the upcoming sched. for gktw and party nights and so forth?
also do u know anything about sign interpeters at disney parks? because ari signs i thought it might be good to have someone with us at the charachters so he can "talk to them" i mean, we know signs and stuff but alot of disney signs .................no clue and ari learns the signs so fast it would be great learning for him too. just dont know if they do that sort of thing.
now secondary i just felt the need to comment that i have been reading around the forum and i came across ur trip with lucas. reading it just gave me goosbumps and brought me to tears! i hope one day to meet u and be able to thank u in person. just ur info alone has calmed me down a bit!!! and im begining to not feel so overwhellmed. thank u.


----------



## rosieari9197

we made this today and rosie and ari were so excited! it was something so small but made such a difference and excitement in the house. rosie added her music sticker and ari the crayon and everyday we hope to countdown!


----------



## brookerene

That is awesome.... I never would have thought about a countdown calendar until I came to the boards....and my kids have LOVED it!!!!  Have fun filling up the stickers!


----------



## newdrama12

rosieari9197 said:


> but in the meantime is there somewhere i can go to see the upcoming sched. for gktw and party nights and so forth?
> QUOTE]
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661802&highlight=gktw+entertainment


----------



## jj0plin

We are home and I am planning to post Day One tomorrow! (it's typed and ready to go but I have to do it from home)  I was originally planning to just continue posting in my PTR, do people often do that?  I remember reading that the Mods usually move it to the TR section but I noticed that redwavess did this and her report has not been moved.


----------



## angeque143

jj0plin said:


> We are home and I am planning to post Day One tomorrow! (it's typed and ready to go but I have to do it from home)  I was originally planning to just continue posting in my PTR, do people often do that?  I remember reading that the Mods usually move it to the TR section but I noticed that redwavess did this and her report has not been moved.



Welcome Home!! I hope it was EVERYTHING you wanted it to be and MORE!!!! I cant wait to read about your trip!!


----------



## rosieari9197

welcome home hope the trip was the best ever! cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## chelleydi77

jj0plin said:


> We are home and I am planning to post Day One tomorrow! (it's typed and ready to go but I have to do it from home)  I was originally planning to just continue posting in my PTR, do people often do that?  I remember reading that the Mods usually move it to the TR section but I noticed that redwavess did this and her report has not been moved.



Welcome home!!!  I hope you all had a fabulous time!  I can't wait to read your TR


----------



## jj0plin

I just posted Day One!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612264&page=25


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> I just posted Day One!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612264&page=25



I'm there !!!



Also please pray for a kidney family who just lost their little one.. his name was Connor!


----------



## twinmum

rosieari9197 said:


> thank u maroo- u have been so helpfull- so full of info- im deff gonna print the park maps and talk to rosie about what she want to do because ari is very easy- for him its all about the charachters ! our wish granters said they would be coming around with the gktw sechedule and maps and stuff but i have no clue when-  but in the meantime is there somewhere i can go to see the upcoming sched. for gktw and party nights and so forth?
> also do u know anything about sign interpeters at disney parks? because ari signs i thought it might be good to have someone with us at the charachters so he can "talk to them" i mean, we know signs and stuff but alot of disney signs .................no clue and ari learns the signs so fast it would be great learning for him too. just dont know if they do that sort of thing.
> now secondary i just felt the need to comment that i have been reading around the forum and i came across ur trip with lucas. reading it just gave me goosbumps and brought me to tears! i hope one day to meet u and be able to thank u in person. just ur info alone has calmed me down a bit!!! and im begining to not feel so overwhellmed. thank u.



Hello!  I knew I'd seen this somewhere.  Here's some information about sign interpreters at the parks.  One thing I learned from our son's Wish Trip is that if you explain a need (and you do need this to make your son's Wish come true), the WDW CMs will go out of their way to do their best to provide.  They cannot do everything, but helping a Wish child communicate with beloved characters sounds to me like something they'd want to do.  I'd read this info, think about which character(s) Ari would want to talk to most, plan for that day, and be in touch with WDW as soon as possible.  It probably wouldn't hurt to confirm the plan at Guest Services on the day of, as well.

Here you go: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guests-with-disabilities/hearing/

As a side note, on out recent Disney Cruise, I watched spell-bound as sign interpreters signed for each of the live shows.  They really poured their hearts into it.  

And here's the schedule for activities at GKTW (I thought I remembered where to find it...someone else will correct me if I'm wrong): http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/schedule.asp?p=village

Happy planning!


----------



## mom2pixies

brookerene said:


> I'm there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also please pray for a kidney family who just lost their little one.. his name was Connor!



Thoughts with Connor's family....


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Quick Question: Disney Characters at GKTW, are they always Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse? Disney Characters is on MOnday and Thursday


----------



## mommy2girlswv

What would be the best park to see Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse?


----------



## rosieari9197

thank u so much for ur help and info im gonna check the link right now! this my friend is why i love this thread! wish trippers unite! thanx twinmum!


----------



## SueM in MN

twinmum said:


> *Hello!  I knew I'd seen this somewhere.  Here's some information about sign interpreters at the parks.*  One thing I learned from our son's Wish Trip is that if you explain a need (and you do need this to make your son's Wish come true), the WDW CMs will go out of their way to do their best to provide.  They cannot do everything, but helping a Wish child communicate with beloved characters sounds to me like something they'd want to do.  I'd read this info, think about which character(s) Ari would want to talk to most, plan for that day, and be in touch with WDW as soon as possible.  It probably wouldn't hurt to confirm the plan at Guest Services on the day of, as well.
> 
> *Here you go: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guests-with-disabilities/hearing/*
> 
> As a side note, on out recent Disney Cruise, I watched spell-bound as sign interpreters signed for each of the live shows.  They really poured their hearts into it.
> 
> And here's the schedule for activities at GKTW (I thought I remembered where to find it...someone else will correct me if I'm wrong): http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/schedule.asp?p=village
> 
> Happy planning!


If you lose the link, you can find it in post #3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread. That thread is locked near the top of the thread list for this board, or you can follow the link in my signature in any of my posts.


----------



## HeatherSP

I am looking for suggestions on where we should eat dinner on Friday night. We arrive in orlando at 9am and plan to hang out at GKTW most of the day. That evening we will be going to downtown disney to explore. We are hoping to eat dinner somewhere there. But since we have 5 kids 4 -14 we need somewhere kid friendly. We don't want fast food since we will probably be doing many counter service meals in the parks.


----------



## jj0plin

mommy2girlswv said:


> Quick Question: Disney Characters at GKTW, are they always Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse? Disney Characters is on MOnday and Thursday


It is always Minnie and Mickey in the theater, but the characters outside change... while we were there Pluto and Mary Poppins came, but I've seen pictures of Goofy and Belle too.


----------



## fulseasmama

HeatherSP said:


> I am looking for suggestions on where we should eat dinner on Friday night. We arrive in orlando at 9am and plan to hang out at GKTW most of the day. That evening we will be going to downtown disney to explore. We are hoping to eat dinner somewhere there. But since we have 5 kids 4 -14 we need somewhere kid friendly. We don't want fast food since we will probably be doing many counter service meals in the parks.



We went to T-Rex for lunch one day in DTD.  It is basically a Rainforest Cafe with Dinos instead.  Pretty loud place so pretty good for kids.  The food was okay...portions were pretty big and the adults split some meals.  I would recommend reservations.  We were there at lunch time during a pretty slow week and the place was packed and had a long wait if you did not have a reservation.  Hope you have a fun night out.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jj0plin said:


> It is always Minnie and Mickey in the theater, but the characters outside change... while we were there Pluto and Mary Poppins came, but I've seen pictures of Goofy and Belle too.


Thanks that is great info..I just want to know it 100% that she will met Mickey and Minnie Mouse


----------



## wbh1964

Hey everyone...got another question.  I referred my daughter to maw several weeks ago thru the internet.  I have also called and left several messages with our local chapter but no return phone calls and we have not heard ANYTHING from the internet referral.  My dd's doctor is ready to provide all needed medical info but obviously we have not gotten anywhere close to giving info as we have not heard back from anyone with MAW...any suggestions???
Thanks!


----------



## mom2pixies

xanphylus said:


> We went in late Sept and it rocked! Not as crowded, but still hot enough to swim. It was actually really hot when we went, but that changes year to year. It was great though! The Halloween party is a separate ticket- about $50 each, but very worth it! They had rare characters out, like all 7 dwarves with Snow White and Cinderella's carriage and stuff. And Villians galore- oh and the fireworks show was AMAZING!! Great parade too with the headless horseman and everything. Overall great night!
> 
> And if you do it right- you can use that as an extra Disney day too. Like visit Sea World that morning- since it might not take as long, or just spend the day at GKTW and go to disney that night, and you only use that halloween ticket, not a park hopper too.
> 
> Dunno if I made sense there, but then you could have 4 Disney days if you buy those tickets for much less than a reg one day disney ticket.





maroo said:


> I love this time of year at Disney!  The Halloween party is my favorite and I don't really "celebrate" Halloween at home.  It is a fun party!
> 
> We used this as an "extra" day...using our other three Disney days on different days and getting to the MK at 4:00 and staying late.
> 
> The best part about doing this on a wish trip is that it is the only time you can go to Disney and break character lines - which is a huge bonus for these parties because they normally have very long lines to visit characters.
> 
> Plus it gives you a 4th day for less than the price of a regular full priced full day.  The tickets are approaching $60 these days, but still cheaper than a one day ticket.



Thanks for the advice! I hadn't even thought of the Halloween party as acting as a fourth Disney day, but that would be pretty awesome! And, we certainly don't mind paying for the special ticket out-of-pocket considering the generosity of the actual wish trip itself. A small price to pay for such an amazing experience. 

We are big Halloween folks ourselves, so I think it would be pretty awesome to go then. And, we're Canadian--so we don't mind swimming in pools when the temp drops to 70 degrees! That's an average summer's day, here! LOL!! 

Definitely something to consider! Thanks again.


----------



## chelleydi77

wbh1964 said:


> Hey everyone...got another question.  I referred my daughter to maw several weeks ago thru the internet.  I have also called and left several messages with our local chapter but no return phone calls and we have not heard ANYTHING from the internet referral.  My dd's doctor is ready to provide all needed medical info but obviously we have not gotten anywhere close to giving info as we have not heard back from anyone with MAW...any suggestions???
> Thanks!



Sometimes it takes a while. I think it was just over a month before anyone initially called us.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mommy2girlswv said:


> You can print about all the maps for each park, but disney.com you can get maps send to you!! We are first timer and leave in 4weeks so I don't know much, but I've learn a lot reading other PTR and TR.


You don't really need a map for GKTW since it is not that large and you will get one when you arrive.  You will find the kiddie railroad, fishing dock, riding stables, Castle of Miracles (with play rooms and carousel), mini golf, swimming pools and movie theater, plus the chapel, Ice Cream Palace, snack bar and Ginger Bread House Cafe.

You will find the map of the village here.


----------



## Bill_Lin

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've been discussing dates as it seems that early summer is becoming less likely (we still haven't heard from wish grantors) and we're not all that certain high summer will work either scheduling-wise (plus, I've never been to Florida in July and August--but I imagine it's very hot and humid!--and the crowds would be crazy), so we were thinking maybe late September or early October (around Canadian Thanksgiving might be a good time to go) if we are given an option. Brooke's birthday is in early Oct (mine is later that month), so it would be awesome to celebrate her b-day there.
> 
> What do people think of that time of year in terms of crowd, weather, etc?
> 
> I know Disney has Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party at that time (is that a different ticket or is that just a seasonal event included in regular park hopper tix?) and that they have a special Halloween parade at Sea World, but what about Universal Studios or GKTW--any specific Halloween events? I figure GKTW must have a costume party or a trick-or-treat event close to Halloween, but because they already have so much going on, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks


We went at that time of year.  It was around 80 most days, and humid, but it did not bother me, even while recovering from a heart condition.  If you get too hot, take in a cool attraction like Philharmagic, Small World, or other indoor ride or find the misting stations at Universal Studios.  Expect a daily brief downpour in the afternoon lasting about 20 minutes to an hour and sun the rest of the time.  It is hurricane season then, but that would be pretty hard to predict.  Orlando does not generally have serious problems with that anyway.here.


----------



## Bill_Lin

wbh1964 said:


> Hey everyone...got another question.  I referred my daughter to maw several weeks ago thru the internet.  I have also called and left several messages with our local chapter but no return phone calls and we have not heard ANYTHING from the internet referral.  My dd's doctor is ready to provide all needed medical info but obviously we have not gotten anywhere close to giving info as we have not heard back from anyone with MAW...any suggestions???
> Thanks!


Just keep trying.  Your MAW volunteers are probably understaffed and overworked.  It is amazing how much work the volunteers do to prepare for a wish granting.  I recently completed volunteer training and there is so much that I learned goes on behind the scenes.  I had no idea when we went on our trip.  Now I have a whole new appreciation for our wish granter.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Come and check out what was fake in this box...This mommy loves fake!!!


----------



## twinmum

rosieari9197 said:


> thank u so much for ur help and info im gonna check the link right now! this my friend is why i love this thread! wish trippers unite! thanx twinmum!



Hello!  rosiari9197 had a chance to read our (never finished) TR and like these tshirts:
http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n441/twinmum1023/HPIM1601.jpg

She thought her kids would love these - if she wanted to try her hand at making them, does anyone know where she might find a template?  Or I think there's a thread with lots of ideas...but I couldn't find it!

FYI...I took one of these shirts and put it in a shadow box.  It hangs in the study nook in Mark's room.  Each time I see it, I remember all those happy memories, and the kindness of the Big Givers...


----------



## rosieari9197

twinmum said:


> Hello!  rosiari9197 had a chance to read our (never finished) TR and like these tshirts:
> http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n441/twinmum1023/HPIM1601.jpg
> 
> She thought her kids would love these - if she wanted to try her hand at making them, does anyone know where she might find a template?  Or I think there's a thread with lots of ideas...but I couldn't find it!
> 
> FYI...I took one of these shirts and put it in a shadow box.  It hangs in the study nook in Mark's room.  Each time I see it, I remember all those happy memories, and the kindness of the Big Givers...



thanx so much for helping me figure out how to do this. i was hoping that ari would be included in the big give but never heard from anyone-so im being the best mommy i can be! there is this amazing lady i found on etsy who said she would love to make us all tie dye mickey shirts and i am so grateful and thankful that she is going to do that for us- i deff can see why the kids love the big give ,because it does add magic and get them all excited for the big trip..even from this one t-shirt she has offered to make for us- has got us all excited and checking the mail to see when i comes! well when i saw those shirts(twinmum) while i was getting ideas from ur pre trip i just loved them so,maybe.........i can try..............whats the worse that can happen??? ok maybe dont answer that!! but im gonna try. who knows maybe it will actually work! and my rosie and ari can have cool mickey wish trip shirts if they come  out ill deff post pics. and when we get back and the shirts come out nice im gonna sign up to donate on the big give- and send some to other wish kids.  so if u know anything bout the template let me know ill be hear on the disboard counting down the days till aris wish comes true!


----------



## angeque143

twinmum said:


> Hello!  rosiari9197 had a chance to read our (never finished) TR and like these tshirts:
> http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n441/twinmum1023/HPIM1601.jpg
> 
> She thought her kids would love these - if she wanted to try her hand at making them, does anyone know where she might find a template?  Or I think there's a thread with lots of ideas...but I couldn't find it!
> 
> FYI...I took one of these shirts and put it in a shadow box.  It hangs in the study nook in Mark's room.  Each time I see it, I remember all those happy memories, and the kindness of the Big Givers...



She could check the Creative Disigns thread and see if she can find who made them....


----------



## angeque143

rosieari9197 said:


> thanx so much for helping me figure out how to do this. i was hoping that ari would be included in the big give but never heard from anyone-so im being the best mommy i can be! there is this amazing lady i found on etsy who said she would love to make us all tie dye mickey shirts and i am so grateful and thankful that she is going to do that for us- i deff can see why the kids love the big give ,because it does add magic and get them all excited for the big trip..even from this one t-shirt she has offered to make for us- has got us all excited and checking the mail to see when i comes! well when i saw those shirts(twinmum) while i was getting ideas from ur pre trip i just loved them so,maybe.........i can try..............whats the worse that can happen??? ok maybe dont answer that!! but im gonna try. who knows maybe it will actually work! and my rosie and ari can have cool mickey wish trip shirts if they come  out ill deff post pics. and when we get back and the shirts come out nice im gonna sign up to donate on the big give- and send some to other wish kids.  so if u know anything bout the template let me know ill be hear on the disboard counting down the days till aris wish comes true!



We were not picked for the big give either...Not every child can be and with our dates being so close I think it would be hard....Look through the threads you can get some really great ieadas of things to make...I have done luggage tags, autograph books and soon I am doing penny tubes. I found disigns I liked and asked the person who did them to customize them with Anthony and Eva's nome. They were WONDERFUL about doing it!!

Also there is a place where you can request a post card from Disney to be sent to your child..they are called Fairy Godmailers  The catch is that when you are in Disney you reciprocate.


----------



## wishin' on a star

The Creative DISigns board has TONS of ideas to add some magic to your trip.  You can just ask one of the DISigners to create you something, there are loads of pictures to look at, and they can personalize the design for your family.   I had personalized invitations made for each of our ADR's, and gave them to the kids each morning when they woke up so they would know what special event was going on that day.  You can also find lots of kids activity pages for the drive or plane ride.  Those are quick and easy to print and put together!  I would also suggest the dollar store or if you have a Michael's or JoAnn's for cute little Disney trinkets in the dollar section (notepads, crayons, stickers, etc).


----------



## brookerene

The Disigns thread is a great place for resources....  !


----------



## rosieari9197

wishin' on a star said:


> The Creative DISigns board has TONS of ideas to add some magic to your trip.  You can just ask one of the DISigners to create you something, there are loads of pictures to look at, and they can personalize the design for your family.   I had personalized invitations made for each of our ADR's, and gave them to the kids each morning when they woke up so they would know what special event was going on that day.  You can also find lots of kids activity pages for the drive or plane ride.  Those are quick and easy to print and put together!  I would also suggest the dollar store or if you have a Michael's or JoAnn's for cute little Disney trinkets in the dollar section (notepads, crayons, stickers, etc).



thanx this is great stuff - i appreciate the help- im gonna sit down tonight when the kids are asleep and see what i can find!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

brookerene said:


> Also please pray for a kidney family who just lost their little one.. his name was Connor!



So incredibly sad.  Little Connor, as well as his family is in my thoughts.

Does anyone have any suggestions on finding trading pins? My sister-in-law has mentioned us getting some for the kids, and i've seen it mentioned on here as well. I know its late in the game, but well the last few weeks have been a bit crazy.  Is ebay the only place to get them, because I don't think we'd get them in time, being in Canada. 

Annnnnnnnnd, after 18 long days in isolation, Peanut is home (we got to bring her home last night). Shes on IV antibiotics for 10 days, and appts all week, but we'll take all of it to have her home. We still need some good thoughts for her appt tomorrow though, we get the results from her 3rd blood culture. We need negative thoughts!!!

I finally got to post all of our Big Give pics as well on my PTR, the ones I talked about the kids getting when Peanut was in the hospital. I can't believe we leave in just over 2 weeks.Its crazy!


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom2Miracles said:


> So incredibly sad.  Little Connor, as well as his family is in my thoughts.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on finding trading pins? My sister-in-law has mentioned us getting some for the kids, and i've seen it mentioned on here as well. I know its late in the game, but well the last few weeks have been a bit crazy.  Is ebay the only place to get them, because I don't think we'd get them in time, being in Canada.
> 
> Annnnnnnnnd, after 18 long days in isolation, Peanut is home (we got to bring her home last night). Shes on IV antibiotics for 10 days, and appts all week, but we'll take all of it to have her home. We still need some good thoughts for her appt tomorrow though, we get the results from her 3rd blood culture. We need negative thoughts!!!
> 
> I finally got to post all of our Big Give pics as well on my PTR, the ones I talked about the kids getting when Peanut was in the hospital. I can't believe we leave in just over 2 weeks.Its crazy!



Kristy, I'm so glad to hear Peanut is finally home 

As for pins, we ordered from ebay before our trip. It took a terribly long time to get here and a few days beforehand, we still hadn't received them. The seller was wonderful though and said that she'd send a new batch directly to our resort by courier if they didn't arrive in time. They did arrive and we didn't need her to do it but that is an option for you. Contact the seller and see if they would send it directly to GKTW. Theyll be there when you arrive. I've had a look at ebay and the seller I bought from doesn't have any for sale right now... seems she hasn't had any for months which is strange for her. Maybe another seller would help though.


----------



## evsmama30

so sorry about little connor...i can't imagine. will be thinking of them.

i got a bunch of pins on ebay for less than a dollar a piece, but i don't know about shipping to canada...think you could get them sent to GKTW and just give them a heads up that it is coming???


----------



## evsmama30

in need some opinions...our firts evening after we arrive is free. i was thinking of maybe trying to go to universal citywalk. does anyone know anything about it? is it free like downtown disney? any good places to eat? does there happen to be any harry potter stuff there (i am kind of a die hard potterhead!) just wondered if anyone had an opinion! thanks for the advice!


----------



## jj0plin

evsmama30 said:


> in need some opinions...our firts evening after we arrive is free. i was thinking of maybe trying to go to universal citywalk. does anyone know anything about it? is it free like downtown disney? any good places to eat? does there happen to be any harry potter stuff there (i am kind of a die hard potterhead!) just wondered if anyone had an opinion! thanks for the advice!



We only walked through it on our way to get to IOA and Universal and it felt like a place I would not take kids.  It reminded me of a very busy strip, like Key West or similar... full of bars and dates.  There were some cool restaurants down there that I'd love to try out - kid free!  What night do you arrive?


----------



## twinmum

evsmama30 said:


> in need some opinions...our firts evening after we arrive is free. i was thinking of maybe trying to go to universal citywalk. does anyone know anything about it? is it free like downtown disney? any good places to eat? does there happen to be any harry potter stuff there (i am kind of a die hard potterhead!) just wondered if anyone had an opinion! thanks for the advice!



I agree with the post that it's not the most kid-friendly venue.  We had dinner at Bubba Gump when we were there, and were planning on going back when we were at Universal a few weeks ago (a long swim in the pool won out!).  They were very sweet with our Mark when we were there for his Wish Trip.

Here's a link for more info (I used this one!):http://www.universalorlando.com/OverviewPages/Nightlife/citywalk_nightlife_overview.aspx

I think the HArd Rock is supposed to be the biggest there is, and some families have enjoyed the NASCAR Sports Grille or NBA City if you have a strong interest in either sport.  

No Harry Potter stuff, I don't think, and you cannot see Hogwarts until you are well into the park. that being said, there is a Universal Studios shop at Citiwalk.  Something tells me they won't have HP stuff though...although it is sold at the main store just inside the gates to the park and not just in Hogsmeade.  Maybe you could call the store at Citiwalk?  Here's a link to the info on shopping: http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...ng.html&expID=13-5803&contentID=13-6399&seq=1


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Thanks for the pin suggestins and GKTW. I didn't even think of that.

Another question that I meant to post above. Where are Mickey and Minnie's house now? I think they were in Toontown, right? But with Toontown being closed, what did they do with the houses. Please tell me they have moved them somewhere? All Monkey keeps asking about is visiting Mickey's house, I know he would just love it.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thanks for the pin suggestins and GKTW. I didn't even think of that.
> 
> Another question that I meant to post above. Where are Mickey and Minnie's house now? I think they were in Toontown, right? But with Toontown being closed, what did they do with the houses. Please tell me they have moved them somewhere? All Monkey keeps asking about is visiting Mickey's house, I know he would just love it.



I was thinking about the same thing!!! My dd made her wish in Sept/Oct and we told her about minnie mouse house..She really want to see it, but after I saw they closed toontown, I stop talking about it


----------



## jj0plin

I believe Minnie and Mickey's homes were destroyed


----------



## sgarrity

I thought while we were waiting to be contacted by our trip granters, I would complete a pretrip report just to introduce ourselves and such.  How and where do I do that?


----------



## brookerene

sgarrity said:


> I thought while we were waiting to be contacted by our trip granters, I would complete a pretrip report just to introduce ourselves and such.  How and where do I do that?



Go to post 2 and it willtell yah!!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

jj0plin said:


> I believe Minnie and Mickey's homes were destroyed



BOO!!!  That makes me sad!


----------



## evsmama30

jj0plin said:


> We only walked through it on our way to get to IOA and Universal and it felt like a place I would not take kids.  It reminded me of a very busy strip, like Key West or similar... full of bars and dates.  There were some cool restaurants down there that I'd love to try out - kid free!  What night do you arrive?





twinmum said:


> I agree with the post that it's not the most kid-friendly venue.  We had dinner at Bubba Gump when we were there, and were planning on going back when we were at Universal a few weeks ago (a long swim in the pool won out!).  They were very sweet with our Mark when we were there for his Wish Trip.
> 
> Here's a link for more info (I used this one!):http://www.universalorlando.com/OverviewPages/Nightlife/citywalk_nightlife_overview.aspx
> 
> I think the HArd Rock is supposed to be the biggest there is, and some families have enjoyed the NASCAR Sports Grille or NBA City if you have a strong interest in either sport.
> 
> No Harry Potter stuff, I don't think, and you cannot see Hogwarts until you are well into the park. that being said, there is a Universal Studios shop at Citiwalk.  Something tells me they won't have HP stuff though...although it is sold at the main store just inside the gates to the park and not just in Hogsmeade.  Maybe you could call the store at Citiwalk?  Here's a link to the info on shopping: http://www.universalorlando.com/Ove...ng.html&expID=13-5803&contentID=13-6399&seq=1



thanks for the info guys. i checked out the website and although i loved maragritaville the time i got to go in NOLA, i don't see much that would appeal to evan 

but i was thinking there may be a harry potter shop. very disappointed, but not really surprised! that is how you know this trip is entirely about what evan wants to do, cuz i would just about chop off a foot to go to harry potter land
 oh well, sometime when i go visit my friend in tampa and have some extra cash, we are gonna go. we are both potterheads!

btw, sad about mickey's house!!!


----------



## jj0plin

evsmama30 said:


> thanks for the info guys. i checked out the website and although i loved maragritaville the time i got to go in NOLA, i don't see much that would appeal to evan
> 
> but i was thinking there may be a harry potter shop. very disappointed, but not really surprised! that is how you know this trip is entirely about what evan wants to do, cuz i would just about chop off a foot to go to harry potter land
> oh well, sometime when i go visit my friend in tampa and have some extra cash, we are gonna go. we are both potterheads!
> 
> btw, sad about mickey's house!!!



are you all not going to IOA at all?  My kids loved Suessville and we did go into Harry Potter land... we went first thing in the morning and just showed the GAP we were given.  Elliot is three and loved Flight of the Hippogriff rollercoaster.


----------



## evsmama30

no, we won't be making it. our trip is thru the sunshine foundation and we get 3 park days...ev is not into suess, but is obsessed with disney, so we are going to use them all there...mama is taking one for the team=D


----------



## sgarrity

I posted a pre trip report, come take a look!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40707717#post40707717


----------



## sgarrity

I want to introduce us while we are waiting to be contacted through MAW. 

DeAnna's wish - In September of 2010, DeAnna's teacher said she was having a hard time keeping up in class and she began having seizures and headaches. I immediately took her to the pediatrician. A CT scan found a tumor located directly in the center of her brain, separating her the two halves of her brain. After an MRI, and a trip to a neurosurgeon they decided is was most likely benign but she also had 4 tumors on the outside of her skull. The intracranial tumor was the greatest concern so focus was placed on it. There was significant blood involvement with multiple vessels and therefore it was determined that it was too risky to operate or radiate. That lead us to a surgery to try to block the blood vessels in the tumor. This would be a long and tedious processes. In November of 2010 she had the first surgery. Two weeks post surgery the seizures stopped!! We had a great Christmas and beginning of the new year until DeAnna began to have visual disturbances. We progressed to surgery two to try and block a few more vessels. In the mean time, MAW called us in March to tell us that DeAnna's doctor had recommended her to MAW. Next week we are having an MRI to check on the tumor, hoping that it has shrunk some. 

When I told DeAnna that she was going to get a wish she asked if she could meet Lilo and Stich on a Disney Cruise and a few days in Disney.  At this point we are waiting on contact from our wish granters so that DeAnna can make her wish and we all are getting more excited each day!! 


The full story of how we became a forever family with pictures is on the pre trip report link in my signature line.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## LVMom23

Hey everyone!

I can't believe we leave in just 11 days!   I haven't had a chance to do much planning in the past week or so, but we are finally getting back to a more normal day now so I can jump back in to it!  But I did print out luggage tags today with a cute Mickey on them!   I needed my Disney fix!

We found out that MAW is picking us up in a limo!  The kids are going to be so excited about that.  They were also able to get us the CARES airline harness and a bath chair for GKTW.

I also found out that one of our absolute favorite specialists from the National Institutes of Health is going to be in Disney World the same week, so we are going to plan to meet for a hug and hello while we are there.   We just love this lady, and she is one of Hannah's biggest supporters.  It is very exciting!

We have SO much to do before we leave that is not Disney related.  We are having to fit all of Hannah's appointments that we would usually have that week before we leave, so these next 10 days are going to be crazy packed!   

But we did get her abdomen CT out of the way today finally, and the best thing is she was calm enough that they didn't have to sedate her!


----------



## rosieari9197

LVMom23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I can't believe we leave in just 11 days!   I haven't had a chance to do much planning in the past week or so, but we are finally getting back to a more normal day now so I can jump back in to it!  But I did print out luggage tags today with a cute Mickey on them!   I needed my Disney fix!
> 
> We found out that MAW is picking us up in a limo!  The kids are going to be so excited about that.  They were also able to get us the CARES airline harness and a bath chair for GKTW.
> 
> I also found out that one of our absolute favorite specialists from the National Institutes of Health is going to be in Disney World the same week, so we are going to plan to meet for a hug and hello while we are there.   We just love this lady, and she is one of Hannah's biggest supporters.  It is very exciting!
> 
> We have SO much to do before we leave that is not Disney related.  We are having to fit all of Hannah's appointments that we would usually have that week before we leave, so these next 10 days are going to be crazy packed!
> 
> But we did get her abdomen CT out of the way today finally, and the best thing is she was calm enough that they didn't have to sedate her!



have a fun trip cant wait to read all about it - i hope everything goes smoothly and i hope that this dream  is more then you could ever dream of! safe traveling!


----------



## rosieari9197

any one here ever hear of asking to ride in the first car of the monorail?  has anyone done it and is it really more special? 
we are counting down the days till may 9th! ari is so excited - he already has the sign for micky mouse and blues clues down pat! we are working on making him a coloring book bec his fav thing to do is color and we were hoping to ask some of the charachters we meet to color with ari for a second.- any ideas on construction something like this that will be treasured forever?


----------



## HeatherSP

In 48 hours from now we will be in bed waiting for our 4:30 am ride to the airport! So much to do .... so excited, so nervous!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

rosieari9197 said:


> any one here ever hear of asking to ride in the first car of the monorail?  has anyone done it and is it really more special?


Since the fatal accident almost two years ago Disney no longer allows any Guests to ride in the front (driver's) compartment of the monorail trains.


----------



## SueM in MN

rosieari9197 said:


> *any one here ever hear of asking to ride in the first car of the monorail?  has anyone done it and is it really more special? *
> we are counting down the days till may 9th! ari is so excited - he already has the sign for micky mouse and blues clues down pat! we are working on making him a coloring book bec his fav thing to do is color and we were hoping to ask some of the charachters we meet to color with ari for a second.- any ideas on construction something like this that will be treasured forever?


Riding in the front of the monorail is not allowed any more. There was an accident where one monorail backed into another, severely damaging the monorail and killing the driver.
Since that accident, they have no longer allowed riders in the front of the monorail.


Mom2Miracles said:


> Thanks for the pin suggestins and GKTW. I didn't even think of that.
> 
> Another question that I meant to post above. Where are Mickey and Minnie's house now? I think they were in Toontown, right? But with Toontown being closed, what did they do with the houses. Please tell me they have moved them somewhere? All Monkey keeps asking about is visiting Mickey's house, I know he would just love it.





jj0plin said:


> I believe Minnie and Mickey's homes were destroyed


That is what I have heard.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

jj0plin said:


> I believe Minnie and Mickey's homes were destroyed



 That makes me so sad.


----------



## rosieari9197

Cheshire Figment said:


> Since the fatal accident almost two years ago Disney no longer allows any Guests to ride in the front (driver's) compartment of the monorail trains.



thanx for letting me know- had no clue.


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 said:


> thank u maroo- u have been so helpfull- so full of info- im deff gonna print the park maps and talk to rosie about what she want to do because ari is very easy- for him its all about the charachters ! our wish granters said they would be coming around with the gktw sechedule and maps and stuff but i have no clue when-  but in the meantime is there somewhere i can go to see the upcoming sched. for gktw and party nights and so forth?
> also do u know anything about sign interpeters at disney parks? because ari signs i thought it might be good to have someone with us at the charachters so he can "talk to them" i mean, we know signs and stuff but alot of disney signs .................no clue and ari learns the signs so fast it would be great learning for him too. just dont know if they do that sort of thing.
> now secondary i just felt the need to comment that i have been reading around the forum and i came across ur trip with lucas. reading it just gave me goosbumps and brought me to tears! i hope one day to meet u and be able to thank u in person. just ur info alone has calmed me down a bit!!! and im begining to not feel so overwhellmed. thank u.



You are so sweet!  

I saw that Alison gave you the info on finding the hearing impaired interpreters.

The other characters (furry friends) don't talk at Disney anyway...I think they may talk at Universal...but the princesses and fairies do talk (Face characters)...the furry characters don't talk, but they sure do communicate!!!  He won't have any problem understanding what they are saying to him at all.  



mommy2girlswv said:


> Quick Question: Disney Characters at GKTW, are they always Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse? Disney Characters is on MOnday and Thursday



Yes!  and Yes!  Mickey and Minnie area always there and you can find them in the big theatre, usually - someone can direct you to wherever they are.  

Interestingly enough, it can be the longest line you wait in (that and Santa on Thursday) because they spend a lot of time with each family and everyone has to wait since they are all wish families. 



mommy2girlswv said:


> What would be the best park to see Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse?



I personally like seeing them at Epcot.  There is a character spot there where you can "line up" (it will be a VERY short line for a wish kid!) and then go straight through Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, etc, etc...there are usually about 4-5 characters in there.  It is inside - so a good thing to do in the rain or heat of the day.  And it is fast...and you don't feel like you are breaking a line for each of the characters.  

The bonus at GKTW is that they are together and you get a cool backdrop to your pics...so I would probably do that, too...but you can also see them in the parks.  



HeatherSP said:


> I am looking for suggestions on where we should eat dinner on Friday night. We arrive in orlando at 9am and plan to hang out at GKTW most of the day. That evening we will be going to downtown disney to explore. We are hoping to eat dinner somewhere there. But since we have 5 kids 4 -14 we need somewhere kid friendly. We don't want fast food since we will probably be doing many counter service meals in the parks.



TRex is now at Downtown Disney, too...Dinosaur theme - very loud!  And Rainforest Cafe is a lot of fun, too!  Especially if you don't have one in your area - it was a great place for us to eat!  It can be loud, too, though if you have a sensory aware child.  It is kid friendly, though!  It is a sit down meal, but you can split meals.

Also...there is Earl of Sandwich, which is one of my very favorite places to eat counter service and it is at Downtown Disney.

You could also "eat" dinner at Giardelli...they have great ice cream sundae's!!  Awesome, healthy dinner!  



wbh1964 said:


> Hey everyone...got another question.  I referred my daughter to maw several weeks ago thru the internet.  I have also called and left several messages with our local chapter but no return phone calls and we have not heard ANYTHING from the internet referral.  My dd's doctor is ready to provide all needed medical info but obviously we have not gotten anywhere close to giving info as we have not heard back from anyone with MAW...any suggestions???
> Thanks!



Hm...not sure on this one?  Does the website give you any clue as to how long it usually takes them?  I would think 4-6 weeks unless there is an urgency about granting the wish.  If the wish is urgent, I would call the national office just to make sure you have the right contact info... If the wish isn't urgent, then I might wait 4-6 weeks and then try them again...wait a week or so and then call the national office.  



rosieari9197 said:


> thanx so much for helping me figure out how to do this. i was hoping that ari would be included in the big give but never heard from anyone-so im being the best mommy i can be! there is this amazing lady i found on etsy who said she would love to make us all tie dye mickey shirts and i am so grateful and thankful that she is going to do that for us- i deff can see why the kids love the big give ,because it does add magic and get them all excited for the big trip..even from this one t-shirt she has offered to make for us- has got us all excited and checking the mail to see when i comes! well when i saw those shirts(twinmum) while i was getting ideas from ur pre trip i just loved them so,maybe.........i can try..............whats the worse that can happen??? ok maybe dont answer that!! but im gonna try. who knows maybe it will actually work! and my rosie and ari can have cool mickey wish trip shirts if they come  out ill deff post pics. and when we get back and the shirts come out nice im gonna sign up to donate on the big give- and send some to other wish kids.  so if u know anything bout the template let me know ill be hear on the disboard counting down the days till aris wish comes true!



For one idea...I would buy the transfers from HERE - they have the best transfers!  Buy extra...as you will want to practice a few times with your iron...the right temp on the iron is vital to the process!  (And make sure your iron doesn't have ANY water in it...  I have had some practice ruining shirts. )  

Then go to the DISign board...there are some wonderful people over there that help with shirt designs.  tberi helped me with one for Lauren on our trip we just went on...so I know she is still active over there.   Just hop on a thread and say hello and see what someone can help you design.  If you have a design you are thinking of...just post it and what you want changed about it (like changing names, etc).  

I also have some generic ones...if it comes right down to the wire...PM me and I can help you get at least a generic wish trip one.  



angeque143 said:


> We were not picked for the big give either...Not every child can be and with our dates being so close I think it would be hard....Look through the threads you can get some really great ieadas of things to make...I have done luggage tags, autograph books and soon I am doing penny tubes. I found disigns I liked and asked the person who did them to customize them with Anthony and Eva's nome. They were WONDERFUL about doing it!!
> 
> Also there is a place where you can request a post card from Disney to be sent to your child..they are called Fairy Godmailers  The catch is that when you are in Disney you reciprocate.



I think you are right about The Big Give - they have a harder time if they don't "find" you until it is just a few weeks to a month out...it takes a while to get the info they need, etc.

Aren't the DISigners awesome!!!!  



evsmama30 said:


> so sorry about little connor...i can't imagine. will be thinking of them.
> 
> i got a bunch of pins on ebay for less than a dollar a piece, but i don't know about shipping to canada...think you could get them sent to GKTW and just give them a heads up that it is coming???



YES!  

When you ship to GKTW make sure it is shipped to the GKTW address...but also include the Wish Child's full name AND arrival date...that helps them to sort packages. 

They receive all kinds of packages for the kids such as medical shipments and such...so they will be glad to help you...just make sure it has the child's name and arrival date and you should be set! 



Mom2Miracles said:


> Thanks for the pin suggestins and GKTW. I didn't even think of that.
> 
> Another question that I meant to post above. Where are Mickey and Minnie's house now? I think they were in Toontown, right? But with Toontown being closed, what did they do with the houses. Please tell me they have moved them somewhere? All Monkey keeps asking about is visiting Mickey's house, I know he would just love it.



They are not in Toontown anymore.  



jj0plin said:


> I believe Minnie and Mickey's homes were destroyed



Oh no!!!  I really, really don't think they have been destroyed!

Rumor has it that they will be moved to either the front of the MK (somewhere around Main Street) or to DHS...but I am positive that Disney isn't going to destroy them...they are icons!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

maroo said:


> You are so sweet!
> 
> Oh no!!!  I really, really don't think they have been destroyed!
> 
> Rumor has it that they will be moved to either the front of the MK (somewhere around Main Street) or to DHS...but I am positive that Disney isn't going to destroy them...they are icons!!!!


I've read a few posts on here that they have been destroyed.


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> .
> 
> I think you are right about The Big Give - they have a harder time if they don't "find" you until it is just a few weeks to a month out...it takes a while to get the info they need, etc.



Big Giver here- Just to add to what Maroo said-they way the Big Gives "work" is we find you. We are all volunteers from all over the country and Canada. As much as we would like to sew for everyone, it is just not possible due to time constraints. We have seen last minute trips and folks who did not find the Dis until just before their trip. In most of those cases it is not possible to get the info we need, get volunteers signed up, get items made and shipped in time before your trip.


----------



## mom2pixies

rosieari9197 said:


> any one here ever hear of asking to ride in the first car of the monorail?  has anyone done it and is it really more special?
> we are counting down the days till may 9th! ari is so excited - he already has the sign for micky mouse and blues clues down pat! we are working on making him a coloring book bec his fav thing to do is color and we were hoping to ask some of the charachters we meet to color with ari for a second.- any ideas on construction something like this that will be treasured forever?



I've been planning on making the kids colouring/activity books for the flight, but I never thought to have any of the characters sign them! What a great idea! 

There are a number of websites you can check out for colouring pages and printable activities (puzzles, travel journals, dot-to-dot pictures, word searches, etc.)--here are some: 

http://www.crayola.com/free-coloring-pages/ (Disney-specific as well as general pages), 
http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle.htm (wordsearch puzzles), http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml#kids (travel journals and word searches, as well as luggage tags and autograph pages), http://familyfun.go.com/printables/ (Disney and general themed puzzles, colouring pages, mazes and other printables), 
http://www.nickjr.com/blues-clues/ (for Blues Clues' specific printables)

--as well as all of the Disney specific websites (Disney Princesses, for example, has tons of Princess-themed puzzles and activities, should Rosie be interested in them--which I imagine is the same for Disney Playhouse (for Mickey), Pixie Hollow (for Fairies) and Pirates of the Caribbean websites). 

Then, I would probably print the pages off on cardstock (for durability) and then take them all to Staples to have a laminated cover put on them and bind them with those plastic binders. Will make it last longer and give it some sturdiness when flipping pages. 

My final advice: Bring some fat crayons or thick, stubby markers for the characters to colour the pages with. Those gloved hands make holding tiny crayons pretty difficult I imagine!

Have fun!


----------



## SueM in MN

maroo said:


> You are so sweet!
> 
> *I saw that Alison gave you the info on finding the hearing impaired interpreters.*


Just wanted to point out that there are some additional resources in post 3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of this board (or follow the link in my signature).



> The other characters (furry friends) don't talk at Disney anyway...I think they may talk at Universal...but the princesses and fairies do talk (Face characters)...the furry characters don't talk, but they sure do communicate!!!  He won't have any problem understanding what they are saying to him at all.


Some of the furry characters do some signing, but because they have clumsy fingers (and most have only 4 of them), they don’t do a lot of signs or very exact signs. (My DD is not deaf, but does not speak and does do some signing).





> Yes!  and Yes!  Mickey and Minnie area always there and you can find them in the big theatre, usually - someone can direct you to wherever they are.
> 
> Interestingly enough, it can be the longest line you wait in (that and Santa on Thursday) because they spend a lot of time with each family and everyone has to wait since they are all wish families.
> 
> 
> 
> *I personally like seeing them at Epcot.*  There is a character spot there where you can "line up" (it will be a VERY short line for a wish kid!) and then go straight through Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, etc, etc...there are usually about 4-5 characters in there.  It is inside - so a good thing to do in the rain or heat of the day.  And it is fast...and you don't feel like you are breaking a line for each of the characters.


The character spot at Epcot is very nice - you can see a lot of characters there in a short time. You are in line once. The characters are in one large room, with a section for each character. You see the first one and proceed down the line from one character to the next as the group before you finishes with that character. 
The backgrounds for each character are cute and colorful.



> The bonus at GKTW is that they are together and you get a cool backdrop to your pics...so I would probably do that, too...but you can also see them in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> TRex is now at Downtown Disney, too...Dinosaur theme - very loud!  And Rainforest Cafe is a lot of fun, too!  Especially if you don't have one in your area - it was a great place for us to eat!  It can be loud, too, though if you have a sensory aware child.  It is kid friendly, though!  It is a sit down meal, but you can split meals.
> 
> Also...there is Earl of Sandwich, which is one of my very favorite places to eat counter service and it is at Downtown Disney.
> 
> You could also "eat" dinner at Giardelli...they have great ice cream sundae's!!  Awesome, healthy dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...not sure on this one?  Does the website give you any clue as to how long it usually takes them?  I would think 4-6 weeks unless there is an urgency about granting the wish.  If the wish is urgent, I would call the national office just to make sure you have the right contact info... If the wish isn't urgent, then I might wait 4-6 weeks and then try them again...wait a week or so and then call the national office.
> 
> 
> 
> For one idea...I would buy the transfers from HERE - they have the best transfers!  Buy extra...as you will want to practice a few times with your iron...the right temp on the iron is vital to the process!  (And make sure your iron doesn't have ANY water in it...  I have had some practice ruining shirts. )
> 
> Then go to the DISign board...there are some wonderful people over there that help with shirt designs.  tberi helped me with one for Lauren on our trip we just went on...so I know she is still active over there.   Just hop on a thread and say hello and see what someone can help you design.  If you have a design you are thinking of...just post it and what you want changed about it (like changing names, etc).
> 
> I also have some generic ones...if it comes right down to the wire...PM me and I can help you get at least a generic wish trip one.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about The Big Give - they have a harder time if they don't "find" you until it is just a few weeks to a month out...it takes a while to get the info they need, etc.
> 
> Aren't the DISigners awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> When you ship to GKTW make sure it is shipped to the GKTW address...but also include the Wish Child's full name AND arrival date...that helps them to sort packages.
> 
> They receive all kinds of packages for the kids such as medical shipments and such...so they will be glad to help you...just make sure it has the child's name and arrival date and you should be set!
> 
> 
> 
> They are not in Toontown anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh no!!!  I really, really don't think they have been destroyed!
> 
> Rumor has it that they will be moved to either the front of the MK (somewhere around Main Street) or to DHS...but I am positive that Disney isn't going to destroy them...they are icons!!!!*


Sorry to say that they have been in all likelihood been destroyed.
The rumor that they were not destroyed came from a comment from Disney that Mickey would “find a new home in MK”.

This is a blog (with video) of Mickey’s “new home” in MK in the Town Square Theater.
This is copied from post 1 of the Official Fantasyland Renovation Thread.

_*Where are Mickey and Minnie's Houses going?*

Disney has not made an official announcement regarding M&M's summer homes, but all sources and video indicate that they have already been demolished.

Keep in mind, Mickey and Minnie live in Disneyland. The homes in WDW are their country cottages, so it's not as if they are losing their day to day houses. That should make your kids feel better (or you)._


----------



## rosieari9197

hi everyone i just wanted to come on and post something very important. a couple days ago i posted that i was hoping ari could be part of the big give but have not heard anything from them. what i was trying to say was that i was hoping one of the big givers would see that and ask ari to be a part of it. but what i should have wrote was that i tried to contact them and i received an email stating what exactly they do and that they choose whom to help . and that because of timing issues and because they too have their own family its impossible to help and include everyone.
i apologize if i hurt anyone in this process -that was never my intention
my intention is and was always to add magic to aris wish trip for ari and rosie. my kids are my life- and this trip is about celebrating aris life and his accomplishments and thats why i wanted them to be a part of the big give.
i understand that i hurt someone because it must be very hard for them not to be able to help everyone- because they would if they could. and for the ones that they can,they poor their heart and soul in to it and u can tell by the smiles in the wish kids faces when their big give packages arrive. they are amazing people, and i applaud them and i hope this will clear the air.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Quote:
Originally Posted by mommy2girlswv  
Quick Question: Disney Characters at GKTW, are they always Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse? Disney Characters is on MOnday and Thursday 

Yes! and Yes! Mickey and Minnie area always there and you can find them in the big theatre, usually - someone can direct you to wherever they are. 

Interestingly enough, it can be the longest line you wait in (that and Santa on Thursday) because they spend a lot of time with each family and everyone has to wait since they are all wish families. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by mommy2girlswv  
What would be the best park to see Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse? 

I personally like seeing them at Epcot. There is a character spot there where you can "line up" (it will be a VERY short line for a wish kid!) and then go straight through Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, etc, etc...there are usually about 4-5 characters in there. It is inside - so a good thing to do in the rain or heat of the day. And it is fast...and you don't feel like you are breaking a line for each of the characters. 

The bonus at GKTW is that they are together and you get a cool backdrop to your pics...so I would probably do that, too...but you can also see them in the parks. 

Thanks for the info. Thursday is are last day. We fly out around 2.. We want to be at the airport at 10-11am. We thinking about see Mickey and Minnie Mouse at GKTW before we leave.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I'm getting so ready for the trip!!!!! Friday will be three weeks til' we leave!!!! Ok here is my question...Three weeks to go..When did everybody received their MAW stuff in the mail(Are chapter doesn't do a party before you go) and when do you get GKTW stuff in the mail. I feel like when I see them in the mail it will be so real. I just want to make detail plan for each day, but our flight times aren't 100%. Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday are 100%planned, but can't plan the other day's til' we know the right flight time!!!


----------



## jj0plin

mommy2girlswv said:


> I'm getting so ready for the trip!!!!! Friday will be three weeks til' we leave!!!! Ok here is my question...Three weeks to go..When did everybody received their MAW stuff in the mail(Are chapter doesn't do a party before you go) and when do you get GKTW stuff in the mail. I feel like when I see them in the mail it will be so real. I just want to make detail plan for each day, but our flight times aren't 100%. Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday are 100%planned, but can't plan the other day's til' we know the right flight time!!!


I called and asked about our flight times and our coordinator emailed them to me.  I did not receive anything from GKTW until about 2 weeks before we left.  I did not receive our MAW stuff until days before we left!


----------



## evsmama30

mom2pixies said:


> I've been planning on making the kids colouring/activity books for the flight, but I never thought to have any of the characters sign them! What a great idea!
> 
> There are a number of websites you can check out for colouring pages and printable activities (puzzles, travel journals, dot-to-dot pictures, word searches, etc.)--here are some:
> 
> http://www.crayola.com/free-coloring-pages/ (Disney-specific as well as general pages),
> http://www.disneyzone.net/puzzle.htm (wordsearch puzzles), http://www.themouseforless.com/downloads.shtml#kids (travel journals and word searches, as well as luggage tags and autograph pages), http://familyfun.go.com/printables/ (Disney and general themed puzzles, colouring pages, mazes and other printables),
> http://www.nickjr.com/blues-clues/ (for Blues Clues' specific printables)
> 
> --as well as all of the Disney specific websites (Disney Princesses, for example, has tons of Princess-themed puzzles and activities, should Rosie be interested in them--which I imagine is the same for Disney Playhouse (for Mickey), Pixie Hollow (for Fairies) and Pirates of the Caribbean websites).
> 
> Then, I would probably print the pages off on cardstock (for durability) and then take them all to Staples to have a laminated cover put on them and bind them with those plastic binders. Will make it last longer and give it some sturdiness when flipping pages.
> 
> My final advice: Bring some fat crayons or thick, stubby markers for the characters to colour the pages with. Those gloved hands make holding tiny crayons pretty difficult I imagine!
> 
> Have fun!


can i just say how much i love your "u" in colouring???? awesome, my canadian pal =)


----------



## mom2pixies

evsmama30 said:


> can i just say how much i love your "u" in colouring???? awesome, my canadian pal =)



LOL!!  Can't help it!


----------



## xanphylus

rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to come on and post something very important. a couple days ago i posted that i was hoping ari could be part of the big give but have not heard anything from them. what i was trying to say was that i was hoping one of the big givers would see that and ask ari to be a part of it. but what i should have wrote was that i tried to contact them and i received an email stating what exactly they do and that they choose whom to help . and that because of timing issues and because they too have their own family its impossible to help and include everyone.
> i apologize if i hurt anyone in this process -that was never my intention
> my intention is and was always to add magic to aris wish trip for ari and rosie. my kids are my life- and this trip is about celebrating aris life and his accomplishments and thats why i wanted them to be a part of the big give.
> i understand that i hurt someone because it must be very hard for them not to be able to help everyone- because they would if they could. and for the ones that they can,they poor their heart and soul in to it and u can tell by the smiles in the wish kids faces when their big give packages arrive. they are amazing people, and i applaud them and i hope this will clear the air.




I don't think you hurt anyone dearie. Don't think that!  But I agree with what they said- it is hard to do everyone I am sure. I can only do maybe one a month if I even have the extra cash to do it then. I can completely understand wanting your kiddos to be a part of something so wonderful- it must be a great experience! But don't think anyone here cares any less for your kiddos as much as the ones who are picked- I don't personally pick any of the families chosen, but I know it must take them some time to find families and get all the info ready for the give. And then people have to sign up, make the items and mail them. So it really does take a lot of time and effort. I guess they choose who they can and do as much as possible for as many as possible, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do certain families. I hope you have a more than magical trip and find so much pixie dust at Disney that it truly makes up for not being chosen!  

I dunno if I made any sense here, but I tried.


----------



## evsmama30

i can't remember who suggested it, but i wanted to let you guys know that i contacted T-rex directly about a priorityseating for the night we are meeting our friends from tampa, and the guys emailed me today and got us in! so whoever suggested that, thanks!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

xanphylus said:


> I don't think you hurt anyone dearie. Don't think that!  But I agree with what they said- it is hard to do everyone I am sure. I can only do maybe one a month if I even have the extra cash to do it then. I can completely understand wanting your kiddos to be a part of something so wonderful- it must be a great experience! But don't think anyone here cares any less for your kiddos as much as the ones who are picked- I don't personally pick any of the families chosen, but I know it must take them some time to find families and get all the info ready for the give. And then people have to sign up, make the items and mail them. So it really does take a lot of time and effort. I guess they choose who they can and do as much as possible for as many as possible, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do certain families. I hope you have a more than magical trip and find so much pixie dust at Disney that it truly makes up for not being chosen!
> 
> I dunno if I made any sense here, but I tried.




Actually there have been some hurt feelings (it would seem on both sides) and some less than magical comments made, which is why I posted in an effort to clarify what we do. 

Truth be told members of the Big Give are getting messages from families asking to be included. It is hard to say no since we want to give to every family. Believe me, we don't want to say no. Many of us put our families aside to make "just one more". I laugh now remembering a Give I did last year in the middle of a move. I had sewing machines in two different counties. But that Give got done.

When we started the Big Gives, we had one group, now we have atleast 3 groups running different Gives. And we still can't meet the demand. (We welcome new volunteers, so anyone who has returned from their Wish trip please feel free to join us, sewing is not always necessary)

As I mentioned in my earlier post, timing is very important. It is rare that we can do a Big Give in less than a month. The usual timeline is several weeks longer. So families that sign up for the Dis in March and travel the beginning of April, make it almost impossible to include. It is not a reflection on you or your children, it is beyond our control.


----------



## rosieari9197

livndisney said:


> Actually there have been some hurt feelings (it would seem on both sides) and some less than magical comments made, which is why I posted in an effort to clarify what we do.
> 
> Truth be told members of the Big Give are getting messages from families asking to be included. It is hard to say no since we want to give to every family. Believe me, we don't want to say no. Many of us put our families aside to make "just one more". I laugh now remembering a Give I did last year in the middle of a move. I had sewing machines in two different counties. But that Give got done.
> 
> When we started the Big Gives, we had one group, now we have atleast 3 groups running different Gives. And we still can't meet the demand. (We welcome new volunteers, so anyone who has returned from their Wish trip please feel free to join us, sewing is not always necessary)
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, timing is very important. It is rare that we can do a Big Give in less than a month. The usual timeline is several weeks longer. So families that sign up for the Dis in March and travel the beginning of April, make it almost impossible to include. It is not a reflection on you or your children, it is beyond our control.



i really am sorry. because i know one person has personally reached out to me and has shared that she was hurt -and im happy that she did because honesty is the best policy. i did not intend to hurt her.as i explained in my past post. and i have written a private message and i hope that she understood and heard my apology. 
it has been eating me up all day and i have been on the verge of tears all day.and so i hope there are  no hard feelings. 
my son is getting a once in a lifetime wish so im gonna  take a deep breath and pray that all is understood so that i can just gear up my two kids and hubbie and count down the days!


----------



## chelleydi77

livndisney said:


> Actually there have been some hurt feelings (it would seem on both sides) and some less than magical comments made, which is why I posted in an effort to clarify what we do.



I think all of you that do the Big Gives deserve great big !!  You are all very special people that give your time and talents to other people, that is very amazing and special and I hope you all are proud of yourselves!


----------



## angeque143

Sharing what we made!!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40721097&postcount=114


----------



## chelleydi77

angeque143 said:


> Sharing what we made!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40721097&postcount=114



That is AWESOME!!!  Great thinking!


----------



## livndisney

rosieari9197 said:


> i really am sorry. because i know one person has personally reached out to me and has shared that she was hurt -and im happy that she did because honesty is the best policy. i did not intend to hurt her.as i explained in my past post. and i have written a private message and i hope that she understood and heard my apology.
> it has been eating me up all day and i have been on the verge of tears all day.and so i hope there are  no hard feelings.
> my son is getting a once in a lifetime wish so im gonna  take a deep breath and pray that all is understood so that i can just gear up my two kids and hubbie and count down the days!



No tears please, no hard feelings. I just really wanted to explain that sometimes we just have to say no. And it is nothing personal (we hate to think someone would think that).

Please go and enjoy the magic of your child's wish trip. I know it will be amazing!


----------



## brookerene

jj0plin said:


> I called and asked about our flight times and our coordinator emailed them to me.  I did not receive anything from GKTW until about 2 weeks before we left.  I did not receive our MAW stuff until days before we left!



We just got ours on Mon.... a week before arrival!


----------



## rosieari9197

hey guys -just wanted to know if anyone has stayed at disney boarwalk villas. our wish trip starts monday the 9th of may at gktw  but we are heading to orlando sunday and staying at dis board walk compliments of my aunt who has a dvc time share.just for the night. dont know anything about it - i know there is a boardwalk(lol) any tips for fun stuff to do that sunday night?


----------



## livndisney

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys -just wanted to know if anyone has stayed at disney boarwalk villas. our wish trip starts monday the 9th of may at gktw  but we are heading to orlando sunday and staying at dis board walk compliments of my aunt who has a dvc time share.just for the night. dont know anything about it - i know there is a boardwalk(lol) any tips for fun stuff to do that sunday night?



The boardwalk has some carnival type games and sidewalk entertainment. You can also rent surry bikes (4 seater) bikes. You can ride the boats or watch a movie on the beach at the yacht club (just on the other side of the water).

Here is a link from Allears (great planning site) with BW pics. http://allears.net/acc/faq_bwv.htm


----------



## mommy2girlswv

brookerene said:


> We just got ours on Mon.... a week before arrival!



Thanks!!!! That only two more weeks for us... Are all the details in the package(When they are going to pick you up,etc) or did you have to call about more info or they call you with more info. I going to call next week and ask about the right flight times to finish up my planning!!!


----------



## angeque143

We also had a bit of pixie dust come our way!!!


Pixie Dust


----------



## brookerene

mommy2girlswv said:


> Thanks!!!! That only two more weeks for us... Are all the details in the package(When they are going to pick you up,etc) or did you have to call about more info or they call you with more info. I going to call next week and ask about the right flight times to finish up my planning!!!



The MAW grantors gave us the details at our party.... the GKTW packet has directions and basic info!


----------



## mom2pixies

Just shared some long overdue pics of Brooke's first day of school and Avie's pre-party birthday celebration on our PTR. Check 'em out:


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We got some cool  from our Make A Wish chapter! They sent Perrin a cute little calendar that he wants to keep at school for a countdown with his resource teacher. Unfortunately, they spelled his name wrong. Luckily I emailed his wish manager because they had it wrong in their database. Which means the name was wrong with the airline and GKTW. Good thing I checked instead of letting it go!!


----------



## angeque143

I remember seeing a thread of ideas on how to make everything from luggage tags to the penny holders...Does anyone know where that is? I guess I forgot to bookmark it!!!


----------



## LVMom23

TEN more days.  10!  10!  10!!!   Oh my, wow!!!!!!!    I can't believe how fast this process has been!!!

We put in the request on January 25, met with the MAW grant team on March 4, and we are leaving for Disney on April 23rd!   Crazy, crazy!!!!   

We are meeting with our MAW volunteers on the 21st, just two days before we leave.  They are giving us our itinerary and other things to get ready for the trip.  My husband is worried that it is cutting it short, but I told him that we already know the flights, we already confirmed that GKTW is having us, and we are in the process of getting Hannah's medical supplies sent to GKTW.   We also confirmed that they rented us a mini van with Avis, and taking us to the airport (and picking us up at home) in a limo!   

I am so impressed with the MAW group.   Just such an amazing gift this is!!


----------



## evsmama30

angeque143 said:


> I remember seeing a thread of ideas on how to make everything from luggage tags to the penny holders...Does anyone know where that is? I guess I forgot to bookmark it!!!


if it is the one i sent,, it is mouseforless.com


----------



## angeque143

No it was on this board!! UGGH!!! I wish I had bookmarked it!!


----------



## angeque143

Anyone looking for glow things...You can get spinning Mickey Lights for $2.35 each (under wands) ...Shipping is pricey but I just got 4 for around $8 each which is STILL cheaper than the parks!!  http://www.premierglow.com/


----------



## xanphylus

angeque143 said:


> No it was on this board!! UGGH!!! I wish I had bookmarked it!!



Here is one I found. I am sure you can ask one of them for personalized ones. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2423551&highlight=penny+tubes

If this is not what you are looking for, why don't you start your own thread on the DISigns section asking for special help with some personalized wish trip penny tubes or luggage tags- I am sure someone there will be able to help you! Good luck!


----------



## angeque143

Spent the day trying to perfect this.....now maybe I can get this on shirts without messing them up!!! It looks much nicer when it is printed out!


----------



## disneymomma01

Hi everyone!! My name is Carrie & we are in the process of planning my daughter's dream trip to WDW, granted by the Dream Factory!! We are so excited. We don't currently have a date set, but are hoping for the first week in October. Any advice or input is greatly appreciated!! My daughter is 10 & has Spina Bifida, her name is Katelyn. My husband's name is Chris. 

Thanks in advance for any help!! Look forward to getting to know a few of you WISH families!! :0)


----------



## angeque143

disneymomma01 said:


> Hi everyone!! My name is Carrie & we are in the process of planning my daughter's dream trip to WDW, granted by the Dream Factory!! We are so excited. We don't currently have a date set, but are hoping for the first week in October. Any advice or input is greatly appreciated!! My daughter is 10 & has Spina Bifida. My husband's name is Chris.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!! Look forward to getting to know a few of you WISH families!! :0)



Welcome!!  I am unfamiliar with the Dream Factory would you stay at Give Kids the World? Look on the first page of this thread in the second post for tips on startinf the pre trip report.  I look foward to hearing about your family and hope you hear really soon!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

YAY for her getting a wish!! Looking forward to getting to know you and your family. Welcome to the disBoards!


----------



## rosieari9197

angeque143 said:


> Spent the day trying to perfect this.....now maybe I can get this on shirts without messing them up!!! It looks much nicer when it is printed out!



absolutely stunning!! love it - let me know how it comes out on t-shirts.
was looking around if anyone has a disign on thing one and thing two.i tried to make a shirt myself for ari and it busted i have no clue what happened i did the iron on transfer on a red shirt - tried to get my own thing one but when it transferred the white in the middle was not there - so its just a black circle outline!! guess thats going in the pajamas drawer, lol any tips.
also looking for a unique design to try and iron on saying  wish trip.2011  and the countdown continues!!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

angeque143 said:


> Welcome!!  I am unfamiliar with the Dream Factory would you stay at Give Kids the World? Look on the first page of this thread in the second post for tips on startinf the pre trip report.  I look foward to hearing about your family and hope you hear really soon!!



 We will be staying at GTKTW!! And we are VERY excited about that too!!  Dream Factory is basically for kids that have a chronic condition that may not be life threatening. I had applied for MAW, but one of our docs wouldn't approve it! The happiest rejection I have ever gotten!!  

Thanks so much for the welcomes!! We are sooo excited!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

angeque143 said:


> Anyone looking for glow things...You can get spinning Mickey Lights for $2.35 each (under wands) ...Shipping is pricey but I just got 4 for around $8 each which is STILL cheaper than the parks!!  http://www.premierglow.com/



Thanks for that site!! I found these for $1.50 each.

http://www.premierglow.com/new-arrivals/mickey-fiber-optic-wand.html


----------



## disneymomma01

I just posted our PTR...just gives a little information on our family!! Thansk for reading!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Tonyababyrn said:


> Thanks for that site!! I found these for $1.50 each.
> 
> http://www.premierglow.com/new-arrivals/mickey-fiber-optic-wand.html



Those are super cool!!!!! I'd like one!! lol...even though Im all grown up, I LOVE things that are blinky and glowy!!!! Guess Im still just a kid at heart!


----------



## angeque143

]



rosieari9197 said:


> absolutely stunning!! love it - let me know how it comes out on t-shirts.
> was looking around if anyone has a disign on thing one and thing two.i tried to make a shirt myself for ari and it busted i have no clue what happened i did the iron on transfer on a red shirt - tried to get my own thing one but when it transferred the white in the middle was not there - so its just a black circle outline!! guess thats going in the pajamas drawer, lol any tips.
> also looking for a unique design to try and iron on saying  wish trip.2011  and the countdown continues!!!!



You need to look in the Creative DISigns find something you like and ask someone to customize it for you family....This design I got from Seaworld and then picnik'ed it to what I wanted...This is the new "one World " Theme that just came out. I love it!!



billwendy said:


> Those are super cool!!!!! I'd like one!! lol...even though Im all grown up, I LOVE things that are blinky and glowy!!!! Guess Im still just a kid at heart!


  AHEM...... Aren't we all?


----------



## maroo

SueM in MN said:


> Sorry to say that they have been in all likelihood been destroyed.
> The rumor that they were not destroyed came from a comment from Disney that Mickey would find a new home in MK.
> 
> This is a blog (with video) of Mickeys new home in MK in the Town Square Theater.
> This is copied from post 1 of the Official Fantasyland Renovation Thread.
> 
> _*Where are Mickey and Minnie's Houses going?*
> 
> Disney has not made an official announcement regarding M&M's summer homes, but all sources and video indicate that they have already been demolished.
> 
> Keep in mind, Mickey and Minnie live in Disneyland. The homes in WDW are their country cottages, so it's not as if they are losing their day to day houses. That should make your kids feel better (or you)._




Ok...I am totally crying like a stupid baby.  

We had SOOOOOOOO much fun and such a wonderful, memorable experience with Lucas and his family right there and I guess I just really didn't say "goodbye" to that sweet spot...   I thought it would always be there, I suppose.  

That is soooooo sad. 


All I can think of is this....






and this...






and I can't find all the pictures of them in Mickey and Minnie's house...   But they are here somewhere.....

How freaking SAD!!!!!  





rosieari9197 said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to come on and post something very important. a couple days ago i posted that i was hoping ari could be part of the big give but have not heard anything from them. what i was trying to say was that i was hoping one of the big givers would see that and ask ari to be a part of it. but what i should have wrote was that i tried to contact them and i received an email stating what exactly they do and that they choose whom to help . and that because of timing issues and because they too have their own family its impossible to help and include everyone.
> i apologize if i hurt anyone in this process -that was never my intention
> my intention is and was always to add magic to aris wish trip for ari and rosie. my kids are my life- and this trip is about celebrating aris life and his accomplishments and thats why i wanted them to be a part of the big give.
> i understand that i hurt someone because it must be very hard for them not to be able to help everyone- because they would if they could. and for the ones that they can,they poor their heart and soul in to it and u can tell by the smiles in the wish kids faces when their big give packages arrive. they are amazing people, and i applaud them and i hope this will clear the air.



No worries!  

It is so hard to "talk" to people on a message board sometimes...Most of communication involves hearing tones of voices and inflection and when we type things out on here it is so easy to either type something the wrong way or read it the wrong way...

Unfortunately misunderstandings happen about this a lot...I know the Big Give ladies really, really, really want to be able to do every single family they meet and they jsut can't...but that is not easy for those that can't participate.  

And the ones that can are excited and want to share...so it is a little touchy...always had been, really.  Don't worry at all...

Glad you cleared the air and I hope you feel much better now!  



xanphylus said:


> I don't think you hurt anyone dearie. Don't think that!  But I agree with what they said- it is hard to do everyone I am sure. I can only do maybe one a month if I even have the extra cash to do it then. I can completely understand wanting your kiddos to be a part of something so wonderful- it must be a great experience! But don't think anyone here cares any less for your kiddos as much as the ones who are picked- I don't personally pick any of the families chosen, but I know it must take them some time to find families and get all the info ready for the give. And then people have to sign up, make the items and mail them. So it really does take a lot of time and effort. I guess they choose who they can and do as much as possible for as many as possible, but sometimes it just isn't possible to do certain families. I hope you have a more than magical trip and find so much pixie dust at Disney that it truly makes up for not being chosen!
> 
> I dunno if I made any sense here, but I tried.







rosieari9197 said:


> i really am sorry. because i know one person has personally reached out to me and has shared that she was hurt -and im happy that she did because honesty is the best policy. i did not intend to hurt her.as i explained in my past post. and i have written a private message and i hope that she understood and heard my apology.
> it has been eating me up all day and i have been on the verge of tears all day.and so i hope there are  no hard feelings.
> my son is getting a once in a lifetime wish so im gonna  take a deep breath and pray that all is understood so that i can just gear up my two kids and hubbie and count down the days!



Totally!!!  Gear up your two kiddos and count down the days, sister!   You are going to have a great trip!!



disneymomma01 said:


> Hi everyone!! My name is Carrie & we are in the process of planning my daughter's dream trip to WDW, granted by the Dream Factory!! We are so excited. We don't currently have a date set, but are hoping for the first week in October. Any advice or input is greatly appreciated!! My daughter is 10 & has Spina Bifida, her name is Katelyn. My husband's name is Chris.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!! Look forward to getting to know a few of you WISH families!! :0)



 to the DIS!!!!

I worked at a camp for disabled children many years ago (as a high school student) and I always LOVED Spina Bifida week at camp!  Those kids always seemed to have such great attitudes and really embrace life!  

You guys are going to have a fantastic trip!



Tonyababyrn said:


> YAY for her getting a wish!! Looking forward to getting to know you and your family. Welcome to the disBoards!



ok...LOVE the welcome icon!!!!!  awesome job!


----------



## disneymomma01

> " to the DIS!!!!
> 
> I worked at a camp for disabled children many years ago (as a high school student) and I always LOVED Spina Bifida week at camp!  Those kids always seemed to have such great attitudes and really embrace life!
> 
> You guys are going to have a fantastic trip!"



Thanks so much for the welcome!! My daughter is totally that way!! She embraces life & just soaks up everything around her. She seems to see the good in everyone! Don't get me wrong, she is a stubborn little thing...but that will get her far in life!!  She used to have a shirt that read..."Don't let the cute thing fool ya"...so true...so true!!


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> No worries!
> 
> It is so hard to "talk" to people on a message board sometimes...Most of communication involves hearing tones of voices and inflection and when we type things out on here it is so easy to either type something the wrong way or read it the wrong way...
> 
> Unfortunately misunderstandings happen about this a lot...I know the Big Give ladies really, really, really want to be able to do every single family they meet and they jsut can't...but that is not easy for those that can't participate.
> 
> And the ones that can are excited and want to share...so it is a little touchy...always had been, really.  Don't worry at all...
> 
> Glad you cleared the air and I hope you feel much better now!
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Perhaps it would help if there was a FAQ added to your links at the start of this thread. I have spoken with several of the Big Give organizers and they are in favor of this and have no problem typing something up. If the correct expectation is set at the start, maybe that would help to prevent hurt feelings on both sides.
> 
> We could also include information for families who have returned to be able to join us in helping with future gives. The more volunteers we have, the more gives we can do.


----------



## LVMom23

livndisney said:


> We could also include information for families who have returned to be able to join us in helping with future gives. The more volunteers we have, the more gives we can do.



Ethan, Abby, and I have already started raiding our Target store for future big gives!.  I think it is also a fantastic lesson for the kids who receive big gives before the trip to pay it "give" to another family because they know how exciting the 'receiving' is!   Also, it keeps the magic alive because for each big give my kids help participate in, it brings back all the fantastic memories of their MAW experience.


----------



## livndisney

LVMom23 said:


> Ethan, Abby, and I have already started raiding our Target store for future big gives!.  I think it is also a fantastic lesson for the kids who receive big gives before the trip to pay it "give" to another family because they know how exciting the 'receiving' is!   Also, it keeps the magic alive because for each big give my kids help participate in, it brings back all the fantastic memories of their MAW experience.



Oh how sweet of you!!! What a wonderful way to keep the magic alive! Thank you so much!


----------



## mom2pixies

livndisney said:


> We could also include information for families who have returned to be able to join us in helping with future gives. The more volunteers we have, the more gives we can do.



YES!!! Please do. I've been seeing the photos from the Big Gives and seeing what joy and excitement they bring the children. We've always participated in the 'treasure box' at the hospital and I would just love (as well as Brooke as she loves to give 'pressies' to others) to be able to participate. Just don't know how or who to contact about it. Do we contact individual parents or is there a group you join and are assigned a family? So many questions, an FAQ and info on signing up would be VERY MUCH appreciated!! Thanks for the suggestion LivnDisney!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I enjoy this show, but never really like him, but I like him little more now

http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/04/12/survivors-villain-russell-hantz-talks-give-kids-the-world/


----------



## evsmama30

LVMom23 said:


> Ethan, Abby, and I have already started raiding our Target store for future big gives!.  I think it is also a fantastic lesson for the kids who receive big gives before the trip to pay it "give" to another family because they know how exciting the 'receiving' is!   Also, it keeps the magic alive because for each big give my kids help participate in, it brings back all the fantastic memories of their MAW experience.



us too! i was so excited to see how much fun the big gives are that we did our first last week! it wasn't much, but it was so much fun!!! i hit the dollar bins today for the next one...and i plan on scooping up little pixie dust items on our trip. who knows, i may even embrace my inner crafter !!!!


----------



## livndisney

evsmama30 said:


> us too! i was so excited to see how much fun the big gives are that we did our first last week! it wasn't much, but it was so much fun!!! i hit the dollar bins today for the next one...and i plan on scooping up little pixie dust items on our trip. who knows, i may even embrace my inner crafter !!!!



Another fun tip, we try and catch the after holiday sales. I have found little slinkys, color books, little puzzle type things, character stickers, and all kinds of things. Just little things to pack in a bag to play with while waiting for a show etc.


----------



## sgarrity

I wanted to share a cool thing that happended last night.  

A friend of my mom's took her grandkids to Disney last week.  Last night she called and asked to come over.  She had heard that DeAnna wanted to meet Lilo and Stitch as her wish.  The Lady gave DeAnna a T-shirt from Disney with Lilo and Stitch on it.  I am not normally overly emotional but it actually made me cry.  DeAnna slept in it last night and wore it to school today.  

Ahhhh... the relief and joy in watching others be kind to your child - priceless!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Has anybody been to Karamell Kuche in Epcot? I just ran across the menu and some pictures and as Werther's lovers this is a MUST DO!!


----------



## angeque143

We got our presentation invite!!!


INVITATION


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> I wanted to share a cool thing that happended last night.
> 
> A friend of my mom's took her grandkids to Disney last week.  Last night she called and asked to come over.  She had heard that DeAnna wanted to meet Lilo and Stitch as her wish.  The Lady gave DeAnna a T-shirt from Disney with Lilo and Stitch on it.  I am not normally overly emotional but it actually made me cry.  DeAnna slept in it last night and wore it to school today.
> 
> Ahhhh... the relief and joy in watching others be kind to your child - priceless!



Very true...I cry over EVERYTHING!!! That was a very sweet thing for her to have done


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> YES!!! Please do. I've been seeing the photos from the Big Gives and seeing what joy and excitement they bring the children. We've always participated in the 'treasure box' at the hospital and I would just love (as well as Brooke as she loves to give 'pressies' to others) to be able to participate. Just don't know how or who to contact about it. Do we contact individual parents or is there a group you join and are assigned a family? So many questions, an FAQ and info on signing up would be VERY MUCH appreciated!! Thanks for the suggestion LivnDisney!



Click the BLUE box in my signature and sign up...It is really easy and you are quick to get approved. You can sign up to do a big give when you want and more or less do what you want to do as far as sending things...NO PRESSURE!!!


----------



## maroo

livndisney said:


> Perhaps it would help if there was a FAQ added to your links at the start of this thread. I have spoken with several of the Big Give organizers and they are in favor of this and have no problem typing something up. If the correct expectation is set at the start, maybe that would help to prevent hurt feelings on both sides.
> 
> We could also include information for families who have returned to be able to join us in helping with future gives. The more volunteers we have, the more gives we can do.



Hello!

It is actually on the FAQ section on the 2nd post...click here to read it...

If you guys want me to add anything to it, feel free to PM me and let me know and I will be glad to revise it!


----------



## maroo

disneymomma01 said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome!! My daughter is totally that way!! She embraces life & just soaks up everything around her. She seems to see the good in everyone! Don't get me wrong, she is a stubborn little thing...but that will get her far in life!!  She used to have a shirt that read..."Don't let the cute thing fool ya"...so true...so true!!



Gosh, that sounds like Lauren!  She would never wear the shirt - but her fiesty personality definitely works in her favor a LOT!

So glad you have joined us!


----------



## maroo

It has been an exciting day in the world of maroo! 

No injuries that I know of from this tornado...but we had a pretty crazy morning!






This picture above was taken by one of my friends!


And this one below was taken by me from my office!






It was a day full of bad weather and it isn't even over yet!

There is so much damage that they are not dropping the kids off at their homes because they have so much destruction.  

Here is a video taken from the same tornado...

VIDEO of the Jackson, MS area tornado from today (4/15/2011)


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> Hello!
> 
> It is actually on the FAQ section on the 2nd post...click here to read it...
> 
> If you guys want me to add anything to it, feel free to PM me and let me know and I will be glad to revise it!



Yes, I have read that, but have been thinking a little more information might help avoid some "hurt" feelings. I will get with the other ladies and get something to you.


----------



## chelleydi77

maroo said:


> It has been an exciting day in the world of maroo!
> 
> No injuries that I know of from this tornado...but we had a pretty crazy morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture above was taken by one of my friends!
> 
> 
> And this one below was taken by me from my office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a day full of bad weather and it isn't even over yet!
> 
> There is so much damage that they are not dropping the kids off at their homes because they have so much destruction.
> 
> Here is a video taken from the same tornado...
> 
> VIDEO of the Jackson, MS area tornado from today (4/15/2011)



Um YIKES!!!!!

We had kite day at the girls' school today.  There was no wind so there were a bunch of unhappy children!  Mine didn't care because it marks the beginning of Spring Break!  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## maroo

chelleydi77 said:


> Um YIKES!!!!!
> 
> We had kite day at the girls' school today.  There was no wind so there were a bunch of unhappy children!  Mine didn't care because it marks the beginning of Spring Break!  WOOHOO!!!



Glad they didn't have kite day here!!  That would have been a recipe for creation of some electricity!


----------



## evsmama30

maroo said:


> Glad they didn't have kite day here!!  That would have been a recipe for creation of some electricity!


oh my- so glad you are safe! that is scary stuff. it is headed our way, so ev got his bath already and i have portable electronics, flashlights, and candles at the ready. stay safe maroo!


----------



## rosieari9197

glad ur safe maroo !


----------



## Owensheart

Staying on site at a Disney resort or at GKTW??  What do ya'll think?  We'll be there during the holidays (hopefully).  Also.. how long prior to your trip did you get dates?  Owen's trip has to wait until early December (we put in requests for the first week) because he has a busy summer of cardiac testing and open heart surgery in August.  

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## angeque143

Owensheart said:


> Staying on site at a Disney resort or at GKTW??  What do ya'll think?  We'll be there during the holidays (hopefully).  Also.. how long prior to your trip did you get dates?  Owen's trip has to wait until early December (we put in requests for the first week) because he has a busy summer of cardiac testing and open heart surgery in August.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



GKTW!!! HANDS DOWN!!  Staying there is a once in a lifetime thing...You can always go to WDW property but NEVER again to GKTW (only for wish trips)  and besides it is an experience in itself from what I see


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angeque143 said:


> Click the BLUE box in my signature and sign up...It is really easy and you are quick to get approved. You can sign up to do a big give when you want and more or less do what you want to do as far as sending things...NO PRESSURE!!!



I have done 2 Big Gives and working on my third. I just love to give back. Feels so good too do it.


----------



## maroo

Owensheart said:


> Staying on site at a Disney resort or at GKTW??  What do ya'll think?  We'll be there during the holidays (hopefully).  Also.. how long prior to your trip did you get dates?  Owen's trip has to wait until early December (we put in requests for the first week) because he has a busy summer of cardiac testing and open heart surgery in August.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



GKTW!!!!!

It is a once in a lifetime experience...

Unless his wish is specifically to stay on site at a certain resort - like he LOVES, LOVES, LOVES animals or has ALWAYS wanted to stay in the resort with the monorail going through it or something like that...

GKTW is awesome!!  

And frankly more awesome than I have ever been able to put into words.


----------



## fulseasmama

Owensheart said:


> Staying on site at a Disney resort or at GKTW??  What do ya'll think?  We'll be there during the holidays (hopefully).  Also.. how long prior to your trip did you get dates?  Owen's trip has to wait until early December (we put in requests for the first week) because he has a busy summer of cardiac testing and open heart surgery in August.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



I would vote hands down for GKTW...I think I had read on your PTR that you were also extending your stay at one of the Disney resorts so really you will get to do both if you choose it sounds like. 

 Like others have said GKTW is a once in a lifetime experience (much to my kids dismay) and an awesome one at that!  I have started a TR (link in my siggie) and we spent so much time at GKTW during our trip because that is where the kids wanted to be so there are pictures of what we did.  Words really can't describe what a great time we had there.

No matter what you choose I am sure Owen will have a great trip!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

We are flying with Delta for our trip. Does anyone know the ins and outs of luggage stuff? I know medical stuff can be carried on, additional to your regular carry on items with no extra fees. Do checked bags that are medical supplies also charged or are the fees waved? We now have to bring Peanuts formula with us as the supplier in the US can't get the kind we use.  Now this will end up being an entire extra bag being checked because we can't carry on that much formula, with all of her other supplies we need to carry on (meds, supplies, feeding pump, etc etc). The checked bag of formula would ONLY be medical stuff - for formula and perhaps any extra medical supplies that would be too much in our carry on med bag. I'm just not getting a straight answer on the Delta website. 

Also, it mentions doing baggage check online. I just logged on to our account (we have e-tickets), and I can't find anywhere you can do this. Does it only pop up when you are within the 24 hour window? Because I also don't see where you can do the online check in either. 

We got all of our stuff today, so i'm just looking around the website trying to get everything all organized. 

2 weeks TODAY!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> We are flying with Delta for our trip. Does anyone know the ins and outs of luggage stuff? I know medical stuff can be carried on, additional to your regular carry on items with no extra fees. Do checked bags that are medical supplies also charged or are the fees waved? We now have to bring Peanuts formula with us as the supplier in the US can't get the kind we use.  Now this will end up being an entire extra bag being checked because we can't carry on that much formula, with all of her other supplies we need to carry on (meds, supplies, feeding pump, etc etc). The checked bag of formula would ONLY be medical stuff - for formula and perhaps any extra medical supplies that would be too much in our carry on med bag. I'm just not getting a straight answer on the Delta website.
> 
> Also, it mentions doing baggage check online. I just logged on to our account (we have e-tickets), and I can't find anywhere you can do this. Does it only pop up when you are within the 24 hour window? Because I also don't see where you can do the online check in either.
> 
> We got all of our stuff today, so i'm just looking around the website trying to get everything all organized.
> 
> 2 weeks TODAY!!!



We flew with Delta and all medical has to be carry on without being charged. We had 2 carry ons with just medical stuff. One suit case had 45 formula boxes, 12 Pedialiyte, and 12 gerber prune juices and the other had feeding bags, extensions, meds, cooling vest, feeding back packs, ects... That being said... because of our flight being so full they checked our carry on for free. Both going and coming home. 
    You can only pay for checked bags 24 hours before a flight is set to take off. We also printed off our plane tickets the same time. It saved us from standing in line. We just went straight to security. Any other question please ask away.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Owensheart said:


> Staying on site at a Disney resort or at GKTW??  What do ya'll think?  We'll be there during the holidays (hopefully).  Also.. how long prior to your trip did you get dates?  Owen's trip has to wait until early December (we put in requests for the first week) because he has a busy summer of cardiac testing and open heart surgery in August.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



GKTW...No questions...hands down.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Wow I am so glad you and your friends are all safe. That must have been terrifying!!!





maroo said:


> It has been an exciting day in the world of maroo!
> 
> No injuries that I know of from this tornado...but we had a pretty crazy morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture above was taken by one of my friends!
> 
> 
> And this one below was taken by me from my office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a day full of bad weather and it isn't even over yet!
> 
> There is so much damage that they are not dropping the kids off at their homes because they have so much destruction.
> 
> Here is a video taken from the same tornado...
> 
> VIDEO of the Jackson, MS area tornado from today (4/15/2011)


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> We flew with Delta and all medical has to be carry on without being charged. We had 2 carry ons with just medical stuff. One suit case had 45 formula boxes, 12 Pedialiyte, and 12 gerber prune juices and the other had feeding bags, extensions, meds, cooling vest, feeding back packs, ects... That being said... because of our flight being so full they checked our carry on for free. Both going and coming home.
> You can only pay for checked bags 24 hours before a flight is set to take off. We also printed off our plane tickets the same time. It saved us from standing in line. We just went straight to security. Any other question please ask away.



But if we check a bag (not a carry on) containing med supplies, would we be charged regular baggage fees? Its 23$ if paid in advance I think. Our formula is in almost 1 litre cans, so they are big and heavy, and we need a lot of them, plus Pedialyte. We have feeding bags, extentions, syringes, all of her meds, tape, gauze, etc etc. Everything except the formula and pedialyte I was going to pack in a carry on (well 1 can of formula, and one container of pedialyte), the rest I was going to check (the rest of the formula - which is the bulk and the pedialyte), but I don't know if thats also free (like taking it as a carry on), or if we are charged a regular baggage fee.

Car seats, we are bringing our own. Those are free to check, right? Do they supply the bags for them to go in?

ETA: I just re-read what you posted, ALL medical stuff MUST be carried on? Is this a rule, or what you guys wanted. Is there a weight limit on carry ons? There is no way we would be able to carry on ALL of her medical stuff, at least I don't think. I mean, it would be like 3 bags of stuff, at least. Hmmm...


----------



## brookerene

Mom2Miracles said:


> But if we check a bag (not a carry on) containing med supplies, would we be charged regular baggage fees? Its 23$ if paid in advance I think. Our formula is in almost 1 litre cans, so they are big and heavy, and we need a lot of them, plus Pedialyte. We have feeding bags, extentions, syringes, all of her meds, tape, gauze, etc etc. Everything except the formula and pedialyte I was going to pack in a carry on (well 1 can of formula, and one container of pedialyte), the rest I was going to check (the rest of the formula - which is the bulk and the pedialyte), but I don't know if thats also free (like taking it as a carry on), or if we are charged a regular baggage fee.
> 
> Car seats, we are bringing our own. Those are free to check, right? Do they supply the bags for them to go in?
> 
> ETA: I just re-read what you posted, ALL medical stuff MUST be carried on? Is this a rule, or what you guys wanted. Is there a weight limit on carry ons? There is no way we would be able to carry on ALL of her medical stuff, at least I don't think. I mean, it would be like 3 bags of stuff, at least. Hmmm...



From what I've read here, medical stuff isn't charged but you should check on that....  One rule of thumb is carry on any med stuff that you can't afford to lose if your luggage is lost.


----------



## angeque143

I think I would call the airline and double check so you know from the horses mouth what the standard is.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

brookerene said:


> From what I've read here, medical stuff isn't charged but you should check on that....  One rule of thumb is carry on any med stuff that you can't afford to lose if your luggage is lost.



I know, all of her meds and supplies will be in our medical bag carry on, but its the formula i'm the most concerned about. I'll have 2 cans in the one bag, its the rest i'm worried about. Can we have multiple med carry on bags? Is there a weight limit?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

angeque143 said:


> I think I would call the airline and double check so you know from the horses mouth what the standard is.



Ya, i'm going to do that today.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> But if we check a bag (not a carry on) containing med supplies, would we be charged regular baggage fees? Its 23$ if paid in advance I think. Our formula is in almost 1 litre cans, so they are big and heavy, and we need a lot of them, plus Pedialyte. We have feeding bags, extentions, syringes, all of her meds, tape, gauze, etc etc. Everything except the formula and pedialyte I was going to pack in a carry on (well 1 can of formula, and one container of pedialyte), the rest I was going to check (the rest of the formula - which is the bulk and the pedialyte), but I don't know if thats also free (like taking it as a carry on), or if we are charged a regular baggage fee.
> 
> Car seats, we are bringing our own. Those are free to check, right? Do they supply the bags for them to go in?
> 
> ETA: I just re-read what you posted, ALL medical stuff MUST be carried on? Is this a rule, or what you guys wanted. Is there a weight limit on carry ons? There is no way we would be able to carry on ALL of her medical stuff, at least I don't think. I mean, it would be like 3 bags of stuff, at least. Hmmm...



We were told you can have as many medical supplies carry on as you need without a charge. I was told that if you want to check in your medical supplies..they will charge you. I called the Delta lines a few times because I didn't want to lug all the formula. Their is no weight limit. 
   They don't charge for carseat...at least I don't think so. We had Kylee's SN stroller and they took at while we were walking in the airplane and it was out when we got off.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> We were told you can have as many medical supplies carry on as you need without a charge. I was told that if you want to check in your medical supplies..they will charge you. I called the Delta lines a few times because I didn't want to lug all the formula. Their is no weight limit.
> They don't charge for carseat...at least I don't think so. We had Kylee's SN stroller and they took at while we were walking in the airplane and it was out when we got off.



Thank you. I called Delta this morning, and they were less then helpful. The woman said shes never heard of anyone needing more then one bag of medical stuff.  And then she began to question what specifically was medical supplies. I was saying we needed to bring Peanuts medical supplies like her feeding pump, her formula, all her meds, syringes, tapes, extensions, feeding bags, blah blah blah and shes like - "thats not medical supplies". Huh? Then what IS medical supplies. Oiy. At first she told me we couldn't bring anyting ON the flight that we didn't need while on it. So the ONLY formula and the ONLY meds we could bring on board would be what she required for the flight. Then she said we needed to call the TSA for more specific information. She was less then helpful and very rude. I called TSA and of course, they only take calls Monday-Friday.  So i'll call Monday. But I appreciate your post and hope that we have no issues either.

I would much rather have all her formula on board, just in case anything happened to our luggage. At first the woman said all of her formula had to be checked. I asked what were to happen should the luggage get lost, because she is 100% dependant nutritionally on the formula. She basically said it would be our problem. Nice.

Hopefully we can get some clear, solid answers on Monday.


----------



## angeque143

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you. I called Delta this morning, and they were less then helpful. The woman said shes never heard of anyone needing more then one bag of medical stuff.  And then she began to question what specifically was medical supplies. I was saying we needed to bring Peanuts medical supplies like her feeding pump, her formula, all her meds, syringes, tapes, extensions, feeding bags, blah blah blah and shes like - "thats not medical supplies". Huh? Then what IS medical supplies. Oiy. At first she told me we couldn't bring anyting ON the flight that we didn't need while on it. So the ONLY formula and the ONLY meds we could bring on board would be what she required for the flight. Then she said we needed to call the TSA for more specific information. She was less then helpful and very rude. I called TSA and of course, they only take calls Monday-Friday.  So i'll call Monday. But I appreciate your post and hope that we have no issues either.
> 
> I would much rather have all her formula on board, just in case anything happened to our luggage. At first the woman said all of her formula had to be checked. I asked what were to happen should the luggage get lost, because she is 100% dependant nutritionally on the formula. She basically said it would be our problem. Nice.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some clear, solid answers on Monday.



So glad I was not on that phone...I would have asked to talk to her supervisor!! Did you drop the Make a wish card too? I cant believe the answer that you got!! 


I would say ship it there but you are in Canada and that is PRICEY!!! I am shipping ours down but it is only costing me $11.  I am guessing that her formula is liquid?


----------



## Mom2Miracles

angeque143 said:


> So glad I was not on that phone...I would have asked to talk to her supervisor!! Did you drop the Make a wish card too? I cant believe the answer that you got!!
> 
> 
> I would say ship it there but you are in Canada and that is PRICEY!!! I am shipping ours down but it is only costing me $11.  I am guessing that her formula is liquid?



Her formula is liquid, yes. They were going to order it and have it sent to GKTW, but the American supplier can't get our formula.  So we now have to transport it all. We'll need about 15 cans to be safe, and the cans are about 950mls each. 

I did say that our daughter was on her Wish trip, because she didn't seem to understand the need for so much medical stuff - which really it should be none of her concern. I'm not really sure why it matters how much medicin, formula, etc we need.

I was definitely frustrated by the way she handled it all. She certainly needs a lesson in how she speaks to people.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you. I called Delta this morning, and they were less then helpful. The woman said shes never heard of anyone needing more then one bag of medical stuff.  And then she began to question what specifically was medical supplies. I was saying we needed to bring Peanuts medical supplies like her feeding pump, her formula, all her meds, syringes, tapes, extensions, feeding bags, blah blah blah and shes like - "thats not medical supplies". Huh? Then what IS medical supplies. Oiy. At first she told me we couldn't bring anyting ON the flight that we didn't need while on it. So the ONLY formula and the ONLY meds we could bring on board would be what she required for the flight. Then she said we needed to call the TSA for more specific information. She was less then helpful and very rude. I called TSA and of course, they only take calls Monday-Friday.  So i'll call Monday. But I appreciate your post and hope that we have no issues either.
> 
> I would much rather have all her formula on board, just in case anything happened to our luggage. At first the woman said all of her formula had to be checked. I asked what were to happen should the luggage get lost, because she is 100% dependant nutritionally on the formula. She basically said it would be our problem. Nice.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some clear, solid answers on Monday.





angeque143 said:


> So glad I was not on that phone...I would have asked to talk to her supervisor!! Did you drop the Make a wish card too? I cant believe the answer that you got!!
> 
> 
> I would say ship it there but you are in Canada and that is PRICEY!!! I am shipping ours down but it is only costing me $11.  I am guessing that her formula is liquid?



Me too, I'm so mad just reading it!!!.. And it's a saturday I would been so mad and that they are not in til' monday..I would wanted to talk to her boss.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2Miracles said:


> Her formula is liquid, yes. They were going to order it and have it sent to GKTW, but the American supplier can't get our formula.  So we now have to transport it all. We'll need about 15 cans to be safe, and the cans are about 950mls each.
> 
> I did say that our daughter was on her Wish trip, because she didn't seem to understand the need for so much medical stuff - which really it should be none of her concern. I'm not really sure why it matters how much medicin, formula, etc we need.
> 
> I was definitely frustrated by the way she handled it all. She certainly needs a lesson in how she speaks to people.



I don't know why some people act like that!! I've had few times someone said something to me about january. It makes me so mad, but I don't like to say anything back because I don't speak like that. They don't know everything about my child and yes most of the time you can't tell she sick. I don't know if it's just me, but sometimes I don't like to have to break everything down about my child whole history for them understand. I know you will great info on monday.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Quick question about Photobucket.. Is their a easy way to resize you pictures.? It get very old going to every picture and resize them


----------



## LVMom23

Mom2Miracles said:


> I know, all of her meds and supplies will be in our medical bag carry on, but its the formula i'm the most concerned about.


Looks like our trips will be crossing, and we will be there at the same time for a few days! 

We have the same issue as you.   We are bringing a days worth of formula with us on the trip and having Hannah's medical supply company (Apria) send the rest to GKTW.  I talked to GKTW, and they said they receive medical supplies for guests all of the time.   Perhaps that is something you can send ahead to them?

_ETA:  Sorry, didn't finish reading this thread before I responded.  Hope it works out!_


----------



## rosieari9197

hey guys just wanted to know if anyone knows were i can get rosie and ari lanyards before we leave - i have looked at a few shops here and i have been going nuts trying to find them -any ideas
also strange request- i wanted to try and make autograph books for the kids but every time i try, i get to overwhelmed  and its so hard to do it when ari is around if i leave him for a second all hell breaks loose!! he doesnt understand danger and he needs to have someone with him at all times for safety .  anyways i was hoping to get some help form my fellows here on the thread if anyone is able to help me out with this. or knows someone who can i would be so grateful.


----------



## angeque143

You can get lanyards at Party City for a couple of dollars and as far as the autograph books you can go to the DIS-igners boards and copy the ones that are there or just buy them from Walmart on the way to GKTW Disnet store also has them starting from $8


----------



## rosieari9197

angeque143 said:


> You can get lanyards at Party City for a couple of dollars and as far as the autograph books you can go to the DIS-igners boards and copy the ones that are there or just buy them from Walmart on the way to GKTW



thats like the one place i have not  looked! im so happy i asked -would have never thought.  thanx!


----------



## angeque143

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys just wanted to know if anyone knows were i can get rosie and ari lanyards before we leave - i have looked at a few shops here and i have been going nuts trying to find them -any ideas
> also strange request- i wanted to try and make autograph books for the kids but every time i try, i get to overwhelmed  and its so hard to do it when ari is around if i leave him for a second all hell breaks loose!! he doesnt understand danger and he needs to have someone with him at all times for safety .  anyways i was hoping to get some help form my fellows here on the thread if anyone is able to help me out with this. or knows someone who can i would be so grateful.



Try going here and follow the directions.....for the autograph books...this is how I did ours

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36014876&postcount=15


----------



## rosieari9197

i found the lanyards at party city 99 cents each!


----------



## jon03015

I have never used a discussion board. How do I put our story on here and have a link on the first page? We are still finding out our date.

_never mind I figred it out. looking forward to getting to know you!_


----------



## jon03015

I


----------



## billwendy

jon03015 said:


> I have never used a discussion board. How do I put our story on here and have a link on the first page? We are still finding out our date.
> 
> _never mind I figred it out. looking forward to getting to know you!_



Welcome!! you'll find a lot of good info around the DIS! Cant wait to hear all about your family and your wish!!


----------



## jon03015

billwendy said:


> Welcome!! you'll find a lot of good info around the DIS! Cant wait to hear all about your family and your wish!!


 
Thanks! I just posted our PTR. We haven't gotten a date yet, but we did get our GTKTW consent forms in the mail about a month ago. I love this, how great to be able to learn from and support one another!


----------



## tinytreasures

jon03015 said:


> I have never used a discussion board. How do I put our story on here and have a link on the first page? We are still finding out our date.
> 
> _never mind I figred it out. looking forward to getting to know you!_



Welcome


----------



## mom2pixies

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you. I called Delta this morning, and they were less then helpful. The woman said shes never heard of anyone needing more then one bag of medical stuff.  And then she began to question what specifically was medical supplies. I was saying we needed to bring Peanuts medical supplies like her feeding pump, her formula, all her meds, syringes, tapes, extensions, feeding bags, blah blah blah and shes like - "thats not medical supplies". Huh? Then what IS medical supplies. Oiy. At first she told me we couldn't bring anyting ON the flight that we didn't need while on it. So the ONLY formula and the ONLY meds we could bring on board would be what she required for the flight. Then she said we needed to call the TSA for more specific information. She was less then helpful and very rude. I called TSA and of course, they only take calls Monday-Friday.  So i'll call Monday. But I appreciate your post and hope that we have no issues either.
> 
> I would much rather have all her formula on board, just in case anything happened to our luggage. At first the woman said all of her formula had to be checked. I asked what were to happen should the luggage get lost, because she is 100% dependant nutritionally on the formula. She basically said it would be our problem. Nice.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some clear, solid answers on Monday.



Ugh! Whatever happened to actual 'customer' service--if she doesn't have the answers, why didn't she put you in touch with someone who does?! There's no need to be rude! I'm annoyed for you. Hope you get some actual answers tomorrow.


----------



## blessedmom4

jon03015 said:


> I have never used a discussion board, so bear with me! We applied for
> Make-A-Wish and had our home visit the end of February. We have since received
> and sent in a consent form for GKTW. We are eagerly awaiting for news from MAW!
> 
> Now Austin's Story:
> Austin became ill after contracting a deadly strain of bacteria on a camping
> trip in the summer of 2010.
> 
> Austin was diagnosed with Hemolyic Uremic Syndrome. The disease released toxins
> into Austin's bloodstream. His red blood cells broke down and tore apart blood
> vessels in his organs, particularly affecting his kidneys. His kidneys had begun
> to shut down.
> 
> Austin's blood had to be cleaned 24 hours per day; the doctor prescribed pain
> medication and sedatives. Austin wasn't allowed to eat or drink  he received
> nutrition intravenously  because his digestive system had to be used to
> eliminate the deadly bacteria.
> 
> Weeks passed and the 3-year-old didn't improve. X-rays showed his stomach had
> enlarged astoundingly. He underwent emergency surgery because the bacteria had
> attacked his colon and 11 inches of it had to be removed.
> 
> As a result of surgery, Austin nearly recovered. But then the doctor determined
> that his kidney was too damaged to repair itself.
> 
> He continues to face challenges; he is fed through a G-tube inserted into his
> stomach, he has had to return to the hospital because of a variety of
> complications and he must travel 70 miles for kidney dialysis 2 times a week and
> sits perfectly still for four hours during the treatment.
> 
> He has been approved for a kidney transplant. We are now looking for a donor. He
> is our hero, and a great kid.
> 
> We are awaiting news about my brother in law's kidney. He is a good match and we
> are waiting to see if the donor team will give their consent. We are in a
> holding pattern right now. Ugggh. A month ago I found out that I would not be
> able to give my kidney since I have kidney stones. It was a major
> disappointment. But we still have hope!



*I tried to answer this 2 hours ago; however, had to leave the computer for awhile to take care of children. I wanted to say 











to the DIS!!! 

Looking forward to learning more about your family and SO HAPPY Austin is getting a Wish!!!! *


----------



## SMS216

Hi Everyone,

I recently stumbled across this site and have been reading a lot! I am a Disney newbie, and frankly, completely overwhelmed by all there is to learn and take in!

Our daughter, Robin, was dx with leukemia on June 10, 2008 at age 3. She completed treatment in August 2010 and has been off treatment for 8 months now. We leave on May 2 and we have not told her yet!! So excited for that moment. We're thinking we will let the volunteers tell her when they come.

We have done NO planning. Robin's big thing is water parks. In fact, her wish was to go to a water park. We decided on Disney since there would be so much to do. Robin is 6 and her brother, Henry, is 3. They are not big into characters so we didn't feel like scheduling character meals (plus we just found out our dates about a month ago).

Anyway, my biggest questions are, can we bring packed lunches into the parks? We're rather healthy eaters and I really don't want to eat junk for a week. And second, I'm kind of scared of the crowds and the kids getting lost. What are some ways to put identification info on the kids? I was thinking about little tags for their shoes, similar to what is worn in a marathon or other race.

Sara


----------



## blessedmom4

SMS216 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently stumbled across this site and have been reading a lot! I am a Disney newbie, and frankly, completely overwhelmed by all there is to learn and take in!
> 
> Our daughter, Robin, was dx with leukemia on June 10, 2008 at age 3. She completed treatment in August 2010 and has been off treatment for 8 months now. We leave on May 2 and we have not told her yet!! So excited for that moment. We're thinking we will let the volunteers tell her when they come.
> 
> We have done NO planning. Robin's big thing is water parks. In fact, her wish was to go to a water park. We decided on Disney since there would be so much to do. Robin is 6 and her brother, Henry, is 3. They are not big into characters so we didn't feel like scheduling character meals (plus we just found out our dates about a month ago).
> 
> Anyway, my biggest questions are, can we bring packed lunches into the parks? We're rather healthy eaters and I really don't want to eat junk for a week. And second, I'm kind of scared of the crowds and the kids getting lost. What are some ways to put identification info on the kids? I was thinking about little tags for their shoes, similar to what is worn in a marathon or other race.
> 
> Sara












*and congrats on the Wish Trip! Are you staying at GKTW? Yes you can bring food in to the parks. Shoe tags, bracelets, tattoos...I am sure someone will come along with a link to a site where to buy these shortly! *


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Good news/bad news and some other good news

First the good news.

At the four major parks (AK, DHS, EC, MK) coolers are restricted to "small, soft-sided, which can fit in a locker".  And they cannot be rolling bags.

The only restrictions that apply to all parks (theme and water) are nothing in glass containers (other than medicines and baby food) and no alcoholic beverages. 

Some things people don't think about (which tend to be in glass) are pickles, salsa, Mayonaisse, Starbucks drinks, Snapple drinks, Tabasco.

At the water parks any type or size cooler is acceptable.  I have seen people come through the gate (Typhoon Lagoon) hauling wheeled coolers about 4' x 3' x 2½'. Note that the cooler can be on two wheels or carried, but the way the rules are written you can not have it in a wagon and it cannot have four wheels.

If you show up at the gate with prohibited items we will give you three choices:
(1) Take prohibited items back to your car or resort.
(2) Put prohibited items in the nearby trash can.
(3) (Only for other than alcoholic beverages) If you have plastic bags or cups you can dump the items out of the glass containers and throw away the container.

The bad news is that normally the tickets from GKTW do not include the water parks and you might have to expect to pay.  Also, the GAC does not work in the water parks as there are no alternate entrances (except Crush "N Gusher at TL has an elevator) and only one way to get to the top of a slide.

However, I know that when I am on duty at the gate at TL if a family comes with MAW/GKTW buttons they will get in free.  And this policy is generally followed by all the Gate people.  If you have any question about it, rather than going to a booth to buy tickets go to Guest Relations and see what they can do for you.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi! Welcome!!! So glad Robin is off-treatment and getting her wish.  So exciting! (Good name, too! LOL!!) Anyways, here's something you might try: safety tattoos (http://www.safetytat.com/). Can write whatever info you want on the kids--cell phone numbers, resort address, etc.--and it won't wash off for days. 

Another tip--take a pic of the kids at the start of every day. That way, God forbid it happen!, should the kids get lost, you can just check your digicam to see what they are wearing. Might help identify them! (Also, help to take a photo of the parking sign, so you'll know where you parked, too!)

Enjoy your planning! You'll find lots of info here.


----------



## jj0plin

Cheshire Figment said:


> Good news/bad news and some other good news
> 
> First the good news.
> 
> At the four major parks (AK, DHS, EC, MK) coolers are restricted to "small, soft-sided, which can fit in a locker". And they cannot be rolling bags.
> 
> The only restrictions that apply to all parks (theme and water) are nothing in glass containers (other than medicines and baby food) and no alcoholic beverages.
> 
> Some things people don't think about (which tend to be in glass) are pickles, salsa, Mayonaisse, Starbucks drinks, Snapple drinks, Tabasco.
> 
> At the water parks any type or size cooler is acceptable. I have seen people come through the gate (Typhoon Lagoon) hauling wheeled coolers about 4' x 3' x 2½'. Note that the cooler can be on two wheels or carried, but the way the rules are written you can not have it in a wagon and it cannot have four wheels.
> 
> If you show up at the gate with prohibited items we will give you three choices:
> (1) Take prohibited items back to your car or resort.
> (2) Put prohibited items in the nearby trash can.
> (3) (Only for other than alcoholic beverages) If you have plastic bags or cups you can dump the items out of the glass containers and throw away the container.
> 
> The bad news is that normally the tickets from GKTW do not include the water parks and you might have to expect to pay. Also, the GAC does not work in the water parks as there are no alternate entrances (except Crush "N Gusher at TL has an elevator) and only one way to get to the top of a slide.
> 
> However, I know that when I am on duty at the gate at TL if a family comes with MAW/GKTW buttons they will get in free. And this policy is generally followed by all the Gate people. If you have any question about it, rather than going to a booth to buy tickets go to Guest Relations and see what they can do for you.


 
I just wanted to say that Give Kids the World does have Waterpark tickets... they just are not included, all you have to do is ask for them 24 hours in advance.  They even have tickets to Aquatica, the Sea World Water Park that is supposed to be awesome!


----------



## SueM in MN

Mom2mitokids said:


> We were told you can have as many medical supplies carry on as you need without a charge. I was told that if you want to check in your medical supplies..they will charge you. I called the Delta lines a few times because I didn't want to lug all the formula. Their is no weight limit.
> They don't charge for carseat...at least I don't think so. We had Kylee's SN stroller and they took at while we were walking in the airplane and it was out when we got off.


The part about carry on medical supplies is true - if you need it for the flight and you can carry it on, it is exempt.

Also, no airlines that I know of charge gatechecking a car seat.


Mom2Miracles said:


> Thank you. I called Delta this morning, and they were less then helpful. *The woman said shes never heard of anyone needing more then one bag of medical stuff. * And then she began to question what specifically was medical supplies. I was saying we needed to bring Peanuts medical supplies like her feeding pump, her formula, all her meds, syringes, tapes, extensions, feeding bags, blah blah blah and shes like - "thats not medical supplies". Huh? Then what IS medical supplies. Oiy. *At first she told me we couldn't bring anyting ON the flight that we didn't need while on it. So the ONLY formula and the ONLY meds we could bring on board would be what she required for the flight. *Then she said we needed to call the TSA for more specific information. She was less then helpful and very rude. I called TSA and of course, they only take calls Monday-Friday.  So i'll call Monday. But I appreciate your post and hope that we have no issues either.
> 
> I would much rather have all her formula on board, just in case anything happened to our luggage. At first the woman said all of her formula had to be checked. I asked what were to happen should the luggage get lost, because she is 100% dependant nutritionally on the formula. She basically said it would be our problem. Nice.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some clear, solid answers on Monday.


The law that covers Medical Supplies is the Air Carrier Access Act, which mostly talks about mobility aids like wheelchairs, walkers, etc. 
This is a link to a summary:
http://www.dlrp.org/html/publications/ebulletins/legal/2009/may2009.html#_Toc229480799

There is the sort of nebulous other assistive devices in that summary, which was where items like you mentioned come in. The intent was to have the items that were necessary for the duration of the flight able to be carried on with no charge. ALSO VERY IMPORTANT - if you do not preboard, you are competing for storage space with other passengers bags and if all the spots are full, you will need to chack your bags.

Although the law says they have to carry items at no charge that fit the definition of Mobility Device or are needed during the flight, most airlines in the past did not make passengers with disabilities pay for their bags of medical supplies that were checked. THis was not a requirement, but most airlines did it for customer service. 
THis has changed, as airlines started charging for bags and as passengers started taking advantage of the airlines niceness. I saw a thread once on another forum where a poster was advocating  avoiding paying a charge for all his luggage by dividing up his medical equipment a little in each of his several suitcases. Then he said all of them were medical supplies and they could not change him for any of this bags.

Its late and I cant find the exact text right now, but the TSA website says something to the effect of saying that the limit of one carry on and one personal item will be waived for guests with special needs/disabilities if they are needed during the flight.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

SMS216 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently stumbled across this site and have been reading a lot! I am a Disney newbie, and frankly, completely overwhelmed by all there is to learn and take in!
> 
> Our daughter, Robin, was dx with leukemia on June 10, 2008 at age 3. She completed treatment in August 2010 and has been off treatment for 8 months now. We leave on May 2 and we have not told her yet!! So excited for that moment. We're thinking we will let the volunteers tell her when they come.
> 
> We have done NO planning. Robin's big thing is water parks. In fact, her wish was to go to a water park. We decided on Disney since there would be so much to do. Robin is 6 and her brother, Henry, is 3. They are not big into characters so we didn't feel like scheduling character meals (plus we just found out our dates about a month ago).
> 
> Anyway, my biggest questions are, can we bring packed lunches into the parks? We're rather healthy eaters and I really don't want to eat junk for a week. And second, I'm kind of scared of the crowds and the kids getting lost. What are some ways to put identification info on the kids? I was thinking about little tags for their shoes, similar to what is worn in a marathon or other race.
> 
> Sara





Welcome! This is the site that I am ordering for our trip in june!

http://www.safetytat.com/


----------



## maroo

SMS216 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently stumbled across this site and have been reading a lot! I am a Disney newbie, and frankly, completely overwhelmed by all there is to learn and take in!
> 
> Our daughter, Robin, was dx with leukemia on June 10, 2008 at age 3. She completed treatment in August 2010 and has been off treatment for 8 months now. We leave on May 2 and we have not told her yet!! So excited for that moment. We're thinking we will let the volunteers tell her when they come.
> 
> We have done NO planning. Robin's big thing is water parks. In fact, her wish was to go to a water park. We decided on Disney since there would be so much to do. Robin is 6 and her brother, Henry, is 3. They are not big into characters so we didn't feel like scheduling character meals (plus we just found out our dates about a month ago).
> 
> Anyway, my biggest questions are, can we bring packed lunches into the parks? We're rather healthy eaters and I really don't want to eat junk for a week. And second, I'm kind of scared of the crowds and the kids getting lost. What are some ways to put identification info on the kids? I was thinking about little tags for their shoes, similar to what is worn in a marathon or other race.
> 
> Sara



 to the DIS!!  

Looks like Chesire Figment helped ya with some of these!  

I think you may be pleasantly surprised with the healthier options at Disney - most spots really do have some fairly healthy stuff!  And almost all of them have options to replace fries with carrot sticks (or apple slices) and things like that.  Not that you won't be able to find a lot of junk, too.  

I think they gave you the safety tat website!  It is a good one!  I would not worry too much about losing your kids - unless they have some sort of autism or something where they will run - People are really good about watching out for each other at Disney and security will be tighter than you realize...lots of plain clothes security.  Just make sure the older ones know what the CM name tags look like so that they can get help if they get separated along with the tatoos!


Ask at GKTW about getting more water park tickets!  They should help you out.  And use that button A LOT!!  

It is your special trip!!  Have a blast!!!



jon03015 said:


> I have never used a discussion board. How do I put our story on here and have a link on the first page? We are still finding out our date.
> 
> _never mind I figred it out. looking forward to getting to know you!_



You did great!!! 

 to the DIS!!  I put a link to your pre-trippie on the first page so folks over here can find ya!


----------



## tinytreasures

it is just me or are the smilies not working?


----------



## livndisney

tinytreasures said:


> it is just me or are the smilies not working?



I had that problem last night, I thougt it was my computer.  This one works now.

 (Not where I wanted it, but it showed up LOL)


----------



## tinytreasures

livndisney said:


> I had that problem last night, I thougt it was my computer.  This one works now.
> 
> (Not where I wanted it, but it showed up LOL)



glad it wasn't just me. hopefully mine kick back in soon. It is driving me nuts. I love to use the smilies and I can't change my text color either


----------



## mommy2girlswv

January got her GKTW mail today!!!


----------



## jon03015

mommy2girlswv said:


> January got her GKTW mail today!!!



AWESOME! Congrats! That is really exciting! What does it have in it?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

jon03015 said:


> AWESOME! Congrats! That is really exciting! What does it have in it?



Everything that online... Map of GKTW, and info that i read online


----------



## angeque143

We got our flight info and the MAW trip info....posted the flight stuff in my thread along with a couple of sets I made for Sea World...Thanks DISboutiquers!~


----------



## SMS216

Thanks, everyone, for your replies! I am very excited but overwhelmed too. We apparently leave May 2 (two weeks from today), but have not received ANY info yet. I have been reading about the Fairy Godmailers but can't seem to figure out how to request postcards (don't know if there is even time). Any help would be appreciated.
Sara


----------



## maroo

ok...


It SEEMS like one of our families is from Raleigh, NC...am I crazy??

Ok, well, I know I am crazy....but...


Do we have anyone from Raleigh?  Or any of the other spots in NC that had all the deaths from this set of storms?? 

I just want to make sure all our peeps are doing ok!


----------



## tinytreasures

Question?
Do we need to worry about bug spray?


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> ok...
> 
> 
> It SEEMS like one of our families is from Raleigh, NC...am I crazy??
> 
> Ok, well, I know I am crazy....but...
> 
> 
> Do we have anyone from Raleigh?  Or any of the other spots in NC that had all the deaths from this set of storms??
> 
> I just want to make sure all our peeps are doing ok!




Blessedmom4 is from Charlotte. They are ok- some minor damage I believe....


----------



## sgarrity

I called MAW yesterday since it had been 4 weeks since we were told DeAnna was going to get a wish to just check on things.  We were told that there is not enough volunteers in our area so she could be waiting a while "ask for her wish".  That has motivated me to think that maybe after this experience, i should become a MAW volunteer.  Has anyone ever done that?

We go back for an MRI tomorrow to check on DeAnna's tumor.  She is going to be wearing her Lilo and Stitch T-shirt. She said she wanted to thank the doctors for giving her a wish and to let them know what she is going to wish for. 

Another thought, I know that some of you wonderful people sew.  Do any of you know of someone who sews for pay?  I would pay someone to make DeAnna a Lilo- style dress.  That way as we wait for our wish she can pretend to be Lilo.  She wanted to dress her brother (3 yrs old) as stitch and he is happy to play that part so we orded him a costume online but could not find one for her.  Any ideas?


----------



## that's nice

tinytreasures said:


> Question?
> Do we need to worry about bug spray?



We have never used bug spray in Florida... the thought never even crossed my mind. I always thought it was too hot for bugs to survive down there!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

I know you aren't allowed glass bottles in the parks, if they are medically related, is it allowed? We may have glass nursette bottles (6oz bottles of formula), will that be a problem? They are original bottles from the maufacturer, not something we are putting the formula in. I need to know ASAP because if its not allowed, we need to try and find an alternative. I would hope for something like this, it won't be a problem, but you never know I guess.


----------



## jj0plin

You might want to call Disney on this one but I found this on their site 





> Items that you may not bring into the theme parks include but are not limited to:
> Glass containers (excluding baby food jars and perfume bottles)


http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/theme-parks/#subCategory8


----------



## Mom2Miracles

jj0plin said:


> You might want to call Disney on this one but I found this on their site
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/theme-parks/#subCategory8



Excluding baby food, okay so we might be good. Formula isn't necessarily baby food, but when its her only source of nutrition, I would hope they wouldn't argue it. Who would I call about this? Not each park, I hope...

Thank you for posting that!


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2Miracles said:


> Excluding baby food, okay so we might be good. Formula isn't necessarily baby food, but when its her only source of nutrition, I would hope they wouldn't argue it. Who would I call about this? Not each park, I hope...
> 
> Thank you for posting that!


I can't see them arguing it!  Of course it will depend on which bag check person you get.  Honestly, we only had one out of our whole trip do a thorough check of the bags.  The rest poked a stick and was done.  Maybe the Make A Wish backpacks helped?  If one were to give you trouble I'd just ask for the next in charge.  You could start with this number: U.S. Guest Information (407) 939-6244


----------



## crashbb

Mom2Miracles said:


> Excluding baby food, okay so we might be good. Formula isn't necessarily baby food, but when its her only source of nutrition, I would hope they wouldn't argue it. Who would I call about this? Not each park, I hope...
> 
> Thank you for posting that!



If they allow perfume bottles (seems like an odd exception, to me), I sure hope they'd allow your formula bottles!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

WHOOP!! 50 days!!!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

jj0plin said:


> I can't see them arguing it!  Of course it will depend on which bag check person you get.  Honestly, we only had one out of our whole trip do a thorough check of the bags.  The rest poked a stick and was done.  Maybe the Make A Wish backpacks helped?  If one were to give you trouble I'd just ask for the next in charge.  You could start with this number: U.S. Guest Information (407) 939-6244



Thanks for the #, i'll try and call them tomorrow. We have a backpack from CWF too, hopefully that will help. 



crashbb said:


> If they allow perfume bottles (seems like an odd exception, to me), I sure hope they'd allow your formula bottles!



Isn't perfume the strangest thing to make an exception on? lol!


----------



## angeque143

Mom2Miracles said:


> Thanks for the #, i'll try and call them tomorrow. We have a backpack from CWF too, hopefully that will help.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't perfume the strangest thing to make an exception on? lol!



You can't stink in Disney I guess!


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Its quite possible Peanut will still need to be on IV meds on our trip, at least for part of it anyways. Now I have heard that some rides you can't have anything with you (like purses, cameras, etc). Well, I can't exactly take off her IV pump/meds for a ride, especially with her having a port (if her port isn't in use, it must have heparin in it to avoid blood clots, which isn't something that can just be done on the fly). We can unhook her feeding pump, but she'll still have a small pump and med bag. Will that be an issue for any of the rides? We don't know for sure yet and may not know until the last minute but I want to have an idea of what to expect, just in case.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> We have never used bug spray in Florida... the thought never even crossed my mind. I always thought it was too hot for bugs to survive down there!



OMG...we had these tiny black fly bugs that were driving us crazy. Kind of looked like nats..but just a tad bigger. We were hot and sticky and trying to shoot bugs away. Not sure I would use bug spray though. We had enough stuff on with the sun block.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2Miracles said:


> Its quite possible Peanut will still need to be on IV meds on our trip, at least for part of it anyways. Now I have heard that some rides you can't have anything with you (like purses, cameras, etc). Well, I can't exactly take off her IV pump/meds for a ride, especially with her having a port (if her port isn't in use, it must have heparin in it to avoid blood clots, which isn't something that can just be done on the fly). We can unhook her feeding pump, but she'll still have a small pump and med bag. Will that be an issue for any of the rides? We don't know for sure yet and may not know until the last minute but I want to have an idea of what to expect, just in case.



Kylee went on every ride with her feeding back pack on and nobody said a thing..will one person did, but we said it was hooked to her and they said...oh and she went on. They just thought it was a normal backpack. The only place I have heard on a TR that they had issues with a purse was at Sea World Shamu Harbor(a little play place for kids). We didn't go in this area, but Kylee would of worn her back pack at all times. I also had my purse and camera with me on all the rides. My camera in my hands...lol.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted day 3 of our TR...link in my siggie.


----------



## jon03015

tinytreasures said:


> Question?
> Do we need to worry about bug spray?


I would bring some. Something that works great is Skin So Soft Spray from Avon. It is light weight and not irritating to the skin.


----------



## jon03015

I just updated our PTR with the detailed version of Austin's story, and a great video my BIL Bryce made of Austin.


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> OMG...we had these tiny black fly bugs that were driving us crazy. Kind of looked like nats..but just a tad bigger. We were hot and sticky and trying to shoot bugs away. Not sure I would use bug spray though. We had enough stuff on with the sun block.



Those would be Love Bugs, the worlds most annoying bugs!!  They can cover an entire car!  They are harmless though.  Mosquitos and noseeums can be terrible, but maybe not until the summer.  We did not encounter any bugs while we were there but I remember plenty of bites when I lived down there.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee went on every ride with her feeding back pack on and nobody said a thing..will one person did, but we said it was hooked to her and they said...oh and she went on. They just thought it was a normal backpack. The only place I have heard on a TR that they had issues with a purse was at Sea World Shamu Harbor(a little play place for kids). We didn't go in this area, but Kylee would of worn her back pack at all times. I also had my purse and camera with me on all the rides. My camera in my hands...lol.



Oooh, thats good to know about the feeding pump. I really thought we would have issues with that one and the rides/play areas, etc. Mind you, our pump is slightly bigger then yours, meaning her backpack is bigger. But that is an easy fix to unhook her should it be too bulky, but the IV stuff I can't do anything about (but we have a smaller backpack for that). So hopefully no issues should she need to continue those specific meds.



Mom2mitokids said:


> I posted day 3 of our TR...link in my siggie.



I didn't even realize you had started your TR , off to check it out!


----------



## tinytreasures

Coming to WHINE

It is just not RIGHT to see Tim's thread in the completed area


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Everybody going next week: Did you know that their is Shuttle Launch on 29th at kennedy Space Center. If I'm right that going to be the last one for the United State for very long time!!! I heard you can see it from miles!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> Everybody going next week: Did you know that their is Shuttle Launch on 29th at kennedy Space Center. If I'm right that going to be the last one for the United State for very long time!!! I heard you can see it from miles!!



I think the last one is on June 28th. Perrin is bummed we are going at the beginning of june instead of the end!.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think the last one is on June 28th. Perrin is bummed we are going at the beginning of june instead of the end!.



I know if I was going on any of them dates!! That would be something I would take my kids to see or at least close to see it!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> Those would be Love Bugs, the worlds most annoying bugs!!  They can cover an entire car!  They are harmless though.  Mosquitos and noseeums can be terrible, but maybe not until the summer.  We did not encounter any bugs while we were there but I remember plenty of bites when I lived down there.



Thank you for letting me know what these pesty bugs were. We don't have them here. I would be sitting waiting for the kids to go on a ride and they surround you. You must of just missed them, because they were everywhere when we went.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tinytreasures said:


> Coming to WHINE
> 
> It is just not RIGHT to see Tim's thread in the completed area



I 100% agree.


----------



## maroo

so sorry for my little hiatus!

I had chest pain at work yesterday morning and evidently I looked "bad" so my doc made me go to the ER...long story short, my heart is "abnormal" and threw a flag at the EKG machine - my EKG itself was FINE and they ruled it not a heart attack...but it was a long day yesterday!

They diagnosed me with pleurisy - which flippin' hurts!  ANwyay...sorry for my day or so without posting!



tinytreasures said:


> Question?
> Do we need to worry about bug spray?



I would not...well...except maybe at GKTW?  I don't know how much they spray there? 

Disney sprays for bugs a LOT and they spray down all of the lakes and such (where they breed)...but I don't know if GKTW does that?



xanphylus said:


> Blessedmom4 is from Charlotte. They are ok- some minor damage I believe....



aw man!!  I hope they are all ok and the damage claims are completed quickly!



sgarrity said:


> I called MAW yesterday since it had been 4 weeks since we were told DeAnna was going to get a wish to just check on things.  We were told that there is not enough volunteers in our area so she could be waiting a while "ask for her wish".  That has motivated me to think that maybe after this experience, i should become a MAW volunteer.  Has anyone ever done that?
> 
> We go back for an MRI tomorrow to check on DeAnna's tumor.  She is going to be wearing her Lilo and Stitch T-shirt. She said she wanted to thank the doctors for giving her a wish and to let them know what she is going to wish for.
> 
> Another thought, I know that some of you wonderful people sew.  Do any of you know of someone who sews for pay?  I would pay someone to make DeAnna a Lilo- style dress.  That way as we wait for our wish she can pretend to be Lilo.  She wanted to dress her brother (3 yrs old) as stitch and he is happy to play that part so we orded him a costume online but could not find one for her.  Any ideas?




I am going backwards here...but my hunch is you have probably gotten PM's about your last question... People are not supposed to be selling stuff on the DIS, so they probably won't respond here... but you can try ETSY...they are like the ebay of clothing type things!  Or you could PM someone you know that sews on here and ask....  I don't sew.  

How was the MRI??  Were the medical folks excited!?  What a great way to say thank you!!!

I personally would love to be a MAW volunteer....but I am also personally a little nervous...I am afraid that they would not want me giving out so much information on here about things that some at MAW think should be secret...like all the surprises at GKTW and such...so I am personally going to hold off on being a wish granter for quite a while until I am so far removed from our trip that I simply can't answer questions correctly anymore!  THEN I will be a wish granter!  I think it would be so fun!



jj0plin said:


> I can't see them arguing it!  Of course it will depend on which bag check person you get.  Honestly, we only had one out of our whole trip do a thorough check of the bags.  The rest poked a stick and was done.  Maybe the Make A Wish backpacks helped?  If one were to give you trouble I'd just ask for the next in charge.  You could start with this number: U.S. Guest Information (407) 939-6244



I would totally plan on following ALL of the security rules...not that anyone wouldn't...but this can really mess up your day to have to spend some time chatting with Disney security...and they don't play.  Some of them tend to really check bags more than others appear to...but I wouldn't want to get caught with something I shouldnt have.  We had an experience with security in Sept and they just don't play. 



Mom2Miracles said:


> Its quite possible Peanut will still need to be on IV meds on our trip, at least for part of it anyways. Now I have heard that some rides you can't have anything with you (like purses, cameras, etc). Well, I can't exactly take off her IV pump/meds for a ride, especially with her having a port (if her port isn't in use, it must have heparin in it to avoid blood clots, which isn't something that can just be done on the fly). We can unhook her feeding pump, but she'll still have a small pump and med bag. Will that be an issue for any of the rides? We don't know for sure yet and may not know until the last minute but I want to have an idea of what to expect, just in case.



I think it may depend a little on the ride?  She won't be doing any wild rides, right??  When she is accessed, is it securely taped and such?  Bouncing around won't be a problem, right?  But I assume she shouldn't go upside down while they are going or do anything with a lot of g-forces??  I am totally guessing here!



tinytreasures said:


> Coming to WHINE
> 
> It is just not RIGHT to see Tim's thread in the completed area



VERY true!


----------



## chelleydi77

maroo said:


> so sorry for my little hiatus!
> 
> I had chest pain at work yesterday morning and evidently I looked "bad" so my doc made me go to the ER...long story short, my heart is "abnormal" and threw a flag at the EKG machine - my EKG itself was FINE and they ruled it not a heart attack...but it was a long day yesterday!
> 
> They diagnosed me with pleurisy - which flippin' hurts!  ANwyay...sorry for my day or so without posting!



Take it easy!  I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## that's nice

tinytreasures said:


> Coming to WHINE
> 
> It is just not RIGHT to see Tim's thread in the completed area



Awww.... you are so sweet.  It was a shock for me to see it there too. 

Seriously, coming home and finally realizing Juliana's Wish trip was over was hard.... then when the TR ended- I think that was harder. You realize that the trip is over. All the planning and looking forward to something, then the realization that it was over was hard. I really had some serious trip depression- sounds weird but it is a real thing. 

I think I finally kicked the depression and I started a new TR to keep my mind moving!  Don't worry, I will still be here checking in with all of you and answering any questions I am able to. 


Oh yea... if you are bored, you can check out my 'new' project. 

Just when you thought you've seen all the MAGIC!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> so sorry for my little hiatus!
> 
> I had chest pain at work yesterday morning and evidently I looked "bad" so my doc made me go to the ER...long story short, my heart is "abnormal" and threw a flag at the EKG machine - my EKG itself was FINE and they ruled it not a heart attack...but it was a long day yesterday!
> 
> They diagnosed me with pleurisy - which flippin' hurts!  ANwyay...sorry for my day or so without posting!



I hope you are feeling better today Maroo! 

I will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> so sorry for my little hiatus!
> 
> I had chest pain at work yesterday morning and evidently I looked "bad" so my doc made me go to the ER...long story short, my heart is "abnormal" and threw a flag at the EKG machine - my EKG itself was FINE and they ruled it not a heart attack...but it was a long day yesterday!
> 
> They diagnosed me with pleurisy - which flippin' hurts!  ANwyay...sorry for my day or so without posting!
> *Praying you feel better SOON! Pleurisy DOES hurt as you have discovered. Hugs!!!! *
> 
> aw man!!  I hope they are all ok and the damage claims are completed quickly!
> 
> *We are FINE, minor stuff! Sadly far too many weren't as fortunate!*
> 
> 
> I would totally plan on following ALL of the security rules...not that anyone wouldn't...but this can really mess up your day to have to spend some time chatting with Disney security...and they don't play.  Some of them tend to really check bags more than others appear to...but I wouldn't want to get caught with something I shouldnt have.  We had an experience with security in Sept and they just don't play.
> 
> *This sounds like a great story we will never hear....*
> 
> I think it may depend a little on the ride?  She won't be doing any wild rides, right??  When she is accessed, is it securely taped and such?  Bouncing around won't be a problem, right?  But I assume she shouldn't go upside down while they are going or do anything with a lot of g-forces??  I am totally guessing here!


*
Speaking of G-forces and rides...does anyone know of an accurate place to get info on g-forces for rides at all of the Disney Parks, Sea World and Universal. Sadly, because of her heart, my little Dare Devil must avoid rides with strong G-forces and I would love to begin planning what she and I will avoid. If she can't ride, neither will I...*


----------



## tinytreasures

Hope you feel better soon Maroo 

Off to read Tim's new thread


----------



## mom2pixies

Yikes! Hope you are feeling better, Maroo!


----------



## rosieari9197

feel better maroo! guys getting way excited! ari's make a wish trip is 19 days away!!!! how hard is it to get ari into the jedi training?  anyone here  do it with their kids?


----------



## maroo

Thank you all so much for the well wishes!

I am feeling better today!  They gave me IV Toradol yesterday and the anti-inflammatory did wonders!  Now I am on the oral version and I am feeling fairly good.  It doesn't do as well when I sing (so church tonight was not quite as cool as usual) or when I lie down (which means I am getting a bit less sleep than usual)...but I am doing well!  And MUCH better than the alternative!  




blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Speaking of G-forces and rides...does anyone know of an accurate place to get info on g-forces for rides at all of the Disney Parks, Sea World and Universal. Sadly, because of her heart, my little Dare Devil must avoid rides with strong G-forces and I would love to begin planning what she and I will avoid. If she can't ride, neither will I...*



I am so glad you guys are ok!!!

You can totally read my "security" story...it is just kinda long and doesn't make sense if you don't know "the characters"...but it is all in the TR I am writing with All7ofUs...It should be linked below....if I have it going to the right thread....

I will see if I can find a place to link it here...


----------



## maroo

rosieari9197 said:


> feel better maroo! guys getting way excited! ari's make a wish trip is 19 days away!!!! how hard is it to get ari into the jedi training?  anyone here  do it with their kids?



It shouldn't be hard as a wish family...

Go there first thing in the morning and "sign up" your kids that want to participate and if they say they are full, then find a CM and see if they can fit a wish child in...I am sure someone can help you! 

If that doesn't work, go to Guest Services and see if they can work some magic!  

But the earlier you go the better!!

WAIT...is it during a Star Wars Weekend????  If so...really, get there early!  If it is something you really want him to do, plan to be there early and know where to go when they open the doors so you can get in line...I wouldn't try to wait till later in the morning, because then there really may not be a spot...


----------



## SueM in MN

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Speaking of G-forces and rides...does anyone know of an accurate place to get info on g-forces for rides at all of the Disney Parks, Sea World and Universal. Sadly, because of her heart, my little Dare Devil must avoid rides with strong G-forces and I would love to begin planning what she and I will avoid. If she can't ride, neither will I...*


This is a link to a past thread about G forces (with discussion about heart disease).
There is a link to this in post 3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread - I had to hunt for it a bit and I am the one who put it there, so I may move it to be a little more prominent. Right now, it is under Heart conditions in the Conditions and Concerns part.



maroo said:


> Thank you all so much for the well wishes!
> 
> I am feeling better today!  They gave me IV Toradol yesterday and the anti-inflammatory did wonders!  Now I am on the oral version and I am feeling fairly good.  It doesn't do as well when I sing (so church tonight was not quite as cool as usual) or when I lie down (which means I am getting a bit less sleep than usual)...but I am doing well!  And MUCH better than the alternative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you guys are ok!!!
> 
> You can totally read my "security" story...it is just kinda long and doesn't make sense if you don't know "the characters"...but it is all in the TR I am writing with All7ofUs...It should be linked below....if I have it going to the right thread....
> 
> I will see if I can find a place to link it here...


Hope you feel better soon.
Have not had pleurisy, but know it is painful from my nursing studies.


----------



## LVMom23

maroo said:


> Thank you all so much for the well wishes!
> 
> I am feeling better today!  They gave me IV Toradol yesterday and the anti-inflammatory did wonders!  Now I am on the oral version and I am feeling fairly good.  It doesn't do as well when I sing (so church tonight was not quite as cool as usual) or when I lie down (which means I am getting a bit less sleep than usual)...but I am doing well!  And MUCH better than the alternative!



I'm so glad to hear you are okay too!   After reading that you got sent to the ER, MY heart skipped a beat!

As for us, guess what I started doing tonight -- PACKING!!!   I'll go into more details on our PTR, but I took the plunge 

Question for everyone:   Do you know if we need a carseat for the limo ride to the airport?


----------



## LindaBabe

Oh, Maroo!  BE WELL!


----------



## angeque143

Wishing Everyone no matter what you are celebrating a Happy Holiday...Headed down to the Island for a break with the family...They are my source of strength and I am needing a refill...Eva is still somewhat sick and we found the start of pressure sores on her spine!!! So I am pulling AJ out of school early and getting away! MOMMY NEEDS BACK UP>>>Grandma and Grandpa do the trick for Eve's


----------



## mommy2girlswv

LVMom23 said:


> I'm so glad to hear you are okay too!   After reading that you got sent to the ER, MY heart skipped a beat!
> 
> As for us, guess what I started doing tonight -- PACKING!!!   I'll go into more details on our PTR, but I took the plunge
> 
> Question for everyone:   Do you know if we need a carseat for the limo ride to the airport?



I was thinking the same thing about the carseat!!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

I think someone needs to retrain the customer service people at Airtran. I emailed them yesterday to ask if they waived baggage fees for MAW families and they emailed me and said no. I then emailed our wish manager and she said yes, they do waive for MAW. I will be printing out the email and bringing it with us!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think someone needs to retrain the customer service people at Airtran. I emailed them yesterday to ask if they waived baggage fees for MAW families and they emailed me and said no. I then emailed our wish manager and she said yes, they do waive for MAW. I will be printing out the email and bringing it with us!



I know 3 wish families that flew with Air Tran and they did waive the fee.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rosieari9197 said:


> feel better maroo! guys getting way excited! ari's make a wish trip is 19 days away!!!! how hard is it to get ari into the jedi training?  anyone here  do it with their kids?



Like Mary stated..get there early. We didn't get into DHS until 11:30 and there was only 1 spot open, but since you are going during Star wars weekend...I'm sure every spot will be taken early. What I was going to do was call them up and ask if they could put my son on the list for that day we wanted to go. I ended up not calling.  It wouldn't hurt to call and ask. All they can say is no...we can't do that. Just make sure you say MAW trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I hope you feel better soon Mary.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Are the 2day Universal/IOA tickets hoppers? We don't want to go 2 days, but want to do rides at both.


----------



## fulseasmama

Tonyababyrn said:


> Are the 2day Universal/IOA tickets hoppers? We don't want to go 2 days, but want to do rides at both.



We spent one full day at each park but I am pretty sure we were told they were park hoppers at orientation.  I think you will have a great day there...they were so amazing to us as a wish family.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

fulseasmama said:


> We spent one full day at each park but I am pretty sure we were told they were park hoppers at orientation.  I think you will have a great day there...they were so amazing to us as a wish family.  Hope that helps!



Thanks! I'm reading your TR now.   Trace will love to meet the Simpsons!!


----------



## blessedmom4

SueM in MN said:


> This is a link to a past thread about G forces (with discussion about heart disease).
> There is a link to this in post 3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread - I had to hunt for it a bit and I am the one who put it there, so I may move it to be a little more prominent. Right now, it is under Heart conditions in the Conditions and Concerns part.



*Thanks Sue, I actually HAD read this a LONG time ago when we were first researching Lisa's MAW trip. I am hoping for a place that gives the actual G-Forces. I know each circumstance is different; however, based on working closely with her cardiologists, they have given me some guidance in this matter. Of course, if there is ANY question at all, we will skip the ride. I appreciate the time you took to post this link for me!! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Tonyababyrn said:


> Are the 2day Universal/IOA tickets hoppers? We don't want to go 2 days, but want to do rides at both.



Yes...they are park hoppers. Just going on with Erika...US and IOA are awesome with MAW families. We did full days too.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Mom2mitokids said:


> yes...they are park hoppers.



Thanks!! We are soooooo excited!!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Another question....

How do we approach Forbidden Journey Harry Potter ride at IOA? Do the MAW kids get to skip the line there?


----------



## jj0plin

Universal is amazing with Wish Kids!  When we first got there we were going into the fast pass line with our passes... then we were told to show them to the person at the front of any ride.  They will have someone meet you at the exit to a ride and take you immediately on!  It was unbelievable!! 



Tonyababyrn said:


> Another question....
> 
> How do we approach Forbidden Journey Harry Potter ride at IOA? Do the MAW kids get to skip the line there?


----------



## rosieari9197

hey everyone just found out some stuff on epcot- we are heading out for ari's wish tri[ may 8th and may 9th all threw the week! and during that time is the ending of the epcot flower festival thingy and i just read somewhere that i think the 13th they are celebrating the last theme of the festival with disney car 2 opening in the summer. and that weekend there will be tons of diff pixar charachters to meet and greet- from up and ratatouille, ect. so excited to go to epcot my kids are gonna be so excited to see tow mater in flowers! and there is something called a race around the world showcase and from what i read u get a map that shows all the stops u need to go and then when u hand it in the kids get a special prize. i hope thats true it sounds like so much fun. anyways just wanted to share that with you all.


----------



## rosieari9197

http://www.mousesteps.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=564&Itemid=37


----------



## livndisney

rosieari9197 said:


> hey everyone just found out some stuff on epcot- we are heading out for ari's wish tri[ may 8th and may 9th all threw the week! and during that time is the ending of the epcot flower festival thingy and i just read somewhere that i think the 13th they are celebrating the last theme of the festival with disney car 2 opening in the summer. and that weekend there will be tons of diff pixar charachters to meet and greet- from up and ratatouille, ect. so excited to go to epcot my kids are gonna be so excited to see tow mater in flowers! and there is something called a race around the world showcase and from what i read u get a map that shows all the stops u need to go and then when u hand it in the kids get a special prize. i hope thats true it sounds like so much fun. anyways just wanted to share that with you all.



We did this a few weeks ago. It is not a true race, but more of a go at your own pace. I think DD liked the map better than the "prize", but she had fun. If you had not heard, there is a special tour of life size Cars going to be at DTD for the Pixar Weekend. May 13-15


----------



## rosieari9197

livndisney said:


> We did this a few weeks ago. It is not a true race, but more of a go at your own pace. I think DD liked the map better than the "prize", but she had fun. If you had not heard, there is a special tour of life size Cars going to be at DTD for the Pixar Weekend. May 13-15



COOL! ari will flip he loves cars specially towmater! we will deff check it out and we will deff post pics!


----------



## livndisney

rosieari9197 said:


> COOL! ari will flip he loves cars specially towmater! we will deff check it out and we will deff post pics!



I will post a link to the article I saw. The Cars at DTD are actually remote control. I know we will be there LOL.

http://pixarblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/cars-2-agents-on-mission-tour.html

Preview  http://disney.go.com/cars/ 

and there are also some free games on that site (you can design your own car).


----------



## rayleechristian

Ok, so here we go!!!  This is Christian's story so let me introduce you to him first!!






This is Christian!!!  Handsome booger isn't he??

Let me tell you a little about Christian to get us started.  Christian was born on October 1st, 2001.  My pregnancy went really well except that he was breech and had to be a c-section.  This is me!  






Here is Chris, my sweet hubby and awesome daddy!!






He had a breathing complication for about the first 30 minutes of his life but recovered quickly.  He was  our perfect baby!  Sweet, bright eyed, slept through the night, nursed like a champ!!!!!  He was so sweet and funny!  He was always the life of the party and still is!!  His infant and toddler years were great and went off without a hitch, pre school, soccer team, first girlfriends!  He, He!!






This is his brother Raylee!






He was 5 when Christian was born and is now 12. Let me back up a little bit here. When Raylee was 3, he was diagnosed with duchenne muscular dystrophy. One of nine types of muscular dystrophy, a group of genetic, degenerative diseases primarily affecting voluntary muscles.  The cause is an absence of dystrophin, a protein that helps keep muscle cells intact.  The onset is early childhood 2-6 years. The symptoms are generalized weakness and muscle wasting first affecting the musclesof the hips, pelvic area, thighs and shoulders. Calves are often enlarged.  Inheritance is X-linked recessive. DMD primarily affects boys, who inherit the disease through their mothers. Women can be carriers of DMD but usually exhibit no symptoms. The progression is that DMD eventually affects all voluntary muscles, and the heart and breathing muscles. Survival is rare beyond the early 30s.

When Christian was 3 we had him tested for muscular dystrophy.  The test result came in negative.  We were thrilled!  As Christian got older we notice more and more the same symptoms that Raylee had.  We had him tested again when he was 7 and the dna test came back in as positive for duchenne muscular dystrophy.  

No one can explain it, no one has to, we just have to have faith that the big guy upstairs knows what he is doing. 






Because we understand the hardships that families go through, our family started The Rileigh and Raylee Angel Ride Foundation for children with life threatening medical needs.  It is a foundation started by the inspiration of two children - Rileigh and Raylee. Rileigh was born with Down syndrome, she is a friend of ours, and Raylee with Muscular Dystrophy. Their genetic conditions brought to light the hardships a family is challenged with when caring for children with special medical needs. A small group of family and friends took this awareness and turned it into the determination to establish a funding program that could help families faced with similar circumstances.

The mission of the foundation is to assist families of children, ages 18 and under, who have special medical needs. Qualifying families may receive financial assistance to help pay for the costs associated with the medical needs of these children. A family is eligible for benefits once per calendar year. Since its inception in 2001, the foundation has helped over 700 applicants and that number continues to grow each year.

A network of over 400 volunteers gathers each November to bring to life the foundation’s main fundraising event - The Angel Ride. The inaugural Angel Ride in 2002 was a leap of faith attempt to raise seed money for the foundation. It began as an afternoon motorcycle ride and picnic and has now grown into a two day event with headcounts exceeding 10,000. The motorcycle rider participation has continued to reach new levels each year with the 2008 rider attendance topping out at over 4000 strong. The motorcycle ride is followed up with concerts by major entertainment artists. To see, first hand, the community and corporate support for this event is a heartfelt experience when considering its objective – to help a child.
We will be celebrating our 10th year in November. 






Now, Christian is 8 years old and full of life!  He is funny, witty and sweet as can be.  He loves school and makes great grades.  His favorite thing to do is to play on his xbox and ds. He makes friends everywhere he goes.  He loves his brother and all his animals. (more on them later!!)   








When Raylee was 5, he got his MAKE A WISH.  It was to go to DisneyWorld.  Christian was 1 when we went so he doesn't remember much.  Since then we have gone back to Disney but we haven't had as much time to spend and Disney can get expensive!  






Christian has decided that he would like for his wish to be flying to DisneyWorld and swimming with the dolphins at Discovery Cove!!!  He would like to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!  Christian just loves Disney and animals so we think it's just right!!!

We had his meeting with the MAKE A WISH rep's last Thursday night!  They were wonderful and brought him a GAMESTOP gift certificate so that he could pick out the perfect game!

He answered all of their questions.  They asked him his favorite color, his favorite toy, his favorite Disney character-Finneas and Ferb!!  

Christian is very excited and we can't wait to hear if his wish is granted!  

Thanks for following along and we will keep you posted on all things to come!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*To the Wish Tripper's Thread! *
*Congratulations on Christian's wish (I have a Christian as well) *

*Going over to check out your story! *


----------



## blessedmom4

*What happened to the Link you had on here before you posted all of these cute pictures and the story??? *

*ETA: Never Mind, it is back.*


----------



## teresajoy

rayleechristian said:


> Ok, so here we go!!!  This is Christian's story so let me introduce you to him first!!




 !!!!! Do you have dates yet?


----------



## rayleechristian

CHRISTIAN'S MAKE A WISH COMING TRUE!!!!!


----------



## rayleechristian

NO DATES YET!!!


----------



## evsmama30

welcome!!!! so nice to see you! what an awesome story of helping others! that is really fantastic about your program! and the boys are just as cute as they can be! looking forward to following along and the excitement of your trip!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

The girls went on an egg hunt hosted by Make-A-Wish San Diego!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40835467&postcount=75


----------



## SueM in MN

blessedmom4 said:


> *Thanks Sue, I actually HAD read this a LONG time ago when we were first researching Lisa's MAW trip. I am hoping for a place that gives the actual G-Forces. I know each circumstance is different; however, based on working closely with her cardiologists, they have given me some guidance in this matter. Of course, if there is ANY question at all, we will skip the ride. I appreciate the time you took to post this link for me!! *


I dont think you will find any sites that will give the actual measured G forces. There are some links in that thread though that give some pretty educated estimates, so you may want to look at it again.


blessedmom4 said:


> *What happened to the Link you had on here before you posted all of these cute pictures and the story??? *
> 
> *ETA: Never Mind, it is back.*


rayleechristian posted a duplicate link, so I deleted one of them. You probably saw the one I deleted before it was gone. 

Anyway, welcome rayleechristian and hope your sons Wish trip is everything he imagines!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rayleechristian said:


> Ok, so here we go!!!  This is Christian's story so let me introduce you to him first!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Christian!!!  Handsome booger isn't he??
> 
> Let me tell you a little about Christian to get us started.  Christian was born on October 1st, 2001.  My pregnancy went really well except that he was breech and had to be a c-section.  This is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Chris, my sweet hubby and awesome daddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a breathing complication for about the first 30 minutes of his life but recovered quickly.  He was  our perfect baby!  Sweet, bright eyed, slept through the night, nursed like a champ!!!!!  He was so sweet and funny!  He was always the life of the party and still is!!  His infant and toddler years were great and went off without a hitch, pre school, soccer team, first girlfriends!  He, He!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is his brother Raylee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was 5 when Christian was born and is now 12. Let me back up a little bit here. When Raylee was 3, he was diagnosed with duchenne muscular dystrophy. One of nine types of muscular dystrophy, a group of genetic, degenerative diseases primarily affecting voluntary muscles.  The cause is an absence of dystrophin, a protein that helps keep muscle cells intact.  The onset is early childhood 2-6 years. The symptoms are generalized weakness and muscle wasting first affecting the musclesof the hips, pelvic area, thighs and shoulders. Calves are often enlarged.  Inheritance is X-linked recessive. DMD primarily affects boys, who inherit the disease through their mothers. Women can be carriers of DMD but usually exhibit no symptoms. The progression is that DMD eventually affects all voluntary muscles, and the heart and breathing muscles. Survival is rare beyond the early 30s.
> 
> When Christian was 3 we had him tested for muscular dystrophy.  The test result came in negative.  We were thrilled!  As Christian got older we notice more and more the same symptoms that Raylee had.  We had him tested again when he was 7 and the dna test came back in as positive for duchenne muscular dystrophy.
> 
> No one can explain it, no one has to, we just have to have faith that the big guy upstairs knows what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we understand the hardships that families go through, our family started The Rileigh and Raylee Angel Ride Foundation for children with life threatening medical needs.  It is a foundation started by the inspiration of two children - Rileigh and Raylee. Rileigh was born with Down syndrome, she is a friend of ours, and Raylee with Muscular Dystrophy. Their genetic conditions brought to light the hardships a family is challenged with when caring for children with special medical needs. A small group of family and friends took this awareness and turned it into the determination to establish a funding program that could help families faced with similar circumstances.
> 
> The mission of the foundation is to assist families of children, ages 18 and under, who have special medical needs. Qualifying families may receive financial assistance to help pay for the costs associated with the medical needs of these children. A family is eligible for benefits once per calendar year. Since its inception in 2001, the foundation has helped over 700 applicants and that number continues to grow each year.
> 
> A network of over 400 volunteers gathers each November to bring to life the foundations main fundraising event - The Angel Ride. The inaugural Angel Ride in 2002 was a leap of faith attempt to raise seed money for the foundation. It began as an afternoon motorcycle ride and picnic and has now grown into a two day event with headcounts exceeding 10,000. The motorcycle rider participation has continued to reach new levels each year with the 2008 rider attendance topping out at over 4000 strong. The motorcycle ride is followed up with concerts by major entertainment artists. To see, first hand, the community and corporate support for this event is a heartfelt experience when considering its objective  to help a child.
> We will be celebrating our 10th year in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Christian is 8 years old and full of life!  He is funny, witty and sweet as can be.  He loves school and makes great grades.  His favorite thing to do is to play on his xbox and ds. He makes friends everywhere he goes.  He loves his brother and all his animals. (more on them later!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Raylee was 5, he got his MAKE A WISH.  It was to go to DisneyWorld.  Christian was 1 when we went so he doesn't remember much.  Since then we have gone back to Disney but we haven't had as much time to spend and Disney can get expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian has decided that he would like for his wish to be flying to DisneyWorld and swimming with the dolphins at Discovery Cove!!!  He would like to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!  Christian just loves Disney and animals so we think it's just right!!!
> 
> We had his meeting with the MAKE A WISH rep's last Thursday night!  They were wonderful and brought him a GAMESTOP gift certificate so that he could pick out the perfect game!
> 
> He answered all of their questions.  They asked him his favorite color, his favorite toy, his favorite Disney character-Finneas and Ferb!!
> 
> Christian is very excited and we can't wait to hear if his wish is granted!
> 
> Thanks for following along and we will keep you posted on all things to come!!!!!!







   Your boys are so handsome. My kids have Mitochondrial Disease which is classed as Muscular Dystrophy. We just got back from our second MAW trip. Both kids choosed Disney World. Did Raylee stay at GKTW? I would really consider staying there. It's a once in a lifetime chance. We stayed there with my youngest during her Wish trip and when it came too my second daughter Wish...she had to stay at GKTW. Her main wish was the Discovery Cove to swim with the Dolphins, but that was a whole different Wish and it meant not staying at GKTW. Now...we did have an Angel and she paid for us to do the Discovery Cove too. It was just amazing. I can't wait to get to know your family. I hope you hear from MAW soon.


----------



## jon03015

Congrats on the wish! Glad to see you on here and read your story.


----------



## jon03015

maroo said:


> so sorry for my little hiatus!
> 
> I had chest pain at work yesterday morning and evidently I looked "bad" so my doc made me go to the ER...long story short, my heart is "abnormal" and threw a flag at the EKG machine - my EKG itself was FINE and they ruled it not a heart attack...but it was a long day yesterday!
> 
> They diagnosed me with pleurisy - which flippin' hurts!  ANwyay...sorry for my day or so without posting!





I am sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better, can they help you with the pain. I hope so!

We just heard that we will find out if my Brother-in-Law's kidney will be accepted in the 29th. If it is we are set for Austin's transplant. If it is not the search will continue for a live donor! We are really hoping for this.


----------



## blessedmom4

SueM in MN said:


> I dont think you will find any sites that will give the actual measured G forces. There are some links in that thread though that give some pretty educated estimates, so you may want to look at it again.
> *Thanks again Sue.  I will re-read the post again when I am less tired and see if I can figure things...my brain has been slow lately  and when I read it again the other night I still couldn't see what I hoped for. I am certain you are correct that the measured G forces aren't neatly written anywhere because I have searched for that info for a LONG time.*
> rayleechristian posted a duplicate link, so I deleted one of them. You probably saw the one I deleted before it was gone.


*
You are really good Sue to have done that in the two minutes when I first saw rayleechristian's post and when I typed that I couldn't see it to visit.  I couldn't type that fast, much less delete that quickly! *


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a great Easter weekend! I have a quick question. Does anybody know what GKTW's policy on bringing support animals? Or does anybody have any experience with this? I got an email from Airtran this morning stating that she is considered a service animal and can sit on his lap on the plane (yay to that!) I just don't know about GKTW, that may be our deciding factor. We were thinking about boarding her along with our family goober dog but its starting to look expensive for both. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SueM in MN

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> You are really good Sue to have done that in the two minutes when I first saw rayleechristian's post and when I typed that I couldn't see it to visit.  I couldn't type that fast, much less delete that quickly! *


It was just luck.


Perrinsmommy said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a great Easter weekend! I have a quick question. Does anybody know what GKTW's policy on bringing support animals? Or does anybody have any experience with this? I got an email from Airtran this morning stating that she is considered a service animal and can sit on his lap on the plane (yay to that!) I just don't know about GKTW, that may be our deciding factor. We were thinking about boarding her along with our family goober dog but its starting to look expensive for both. Thanks in advance!!


Questions about animals are a little tricky.

Air Travel is not covered by the ADA, but by the Air Carrier Access Act, which does allow Emotional Support Dogs. Airlines cant ask for proof that a Service Dog is needed, but *are allowed* to require documentation for Emotional Support Dogs (the second link details what they may require).
These are links to FAQs about the Air Carrier Act - scroll down to find the questions about Service Dogs/Emotional Support Dogs.
http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/FAQ_5_13_09.pdf

http://www.dlrp.org/html/topical/aircarrier/aircarrier_serviceanimals.html

Other places like hotels, amusement parks, businesses are covered under the ADA.
The ADA does not consider Emotional Support Dogs to be Service Dogs. In order to be a Service Dog, the person must be disabled and the dog must have been individually trained to do something that assists the person with their disability (very simplified). If the dog does not meet the definition of a Service Dog, it does not have to be allowed in. A Service Dog has no rights - the person with a disability has the right to use a Service Dog as an accommodation for needs related to their disability.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

SueM in MN said:


> It was just luck.
> 
> Questions about animals are a little tricky.
> 
> Air Travel is not covered by the ADA, but by the Air Carrier Access Act, which does allow Emotional Support Dogs. Airlines cant ask for proof that a Service Dog is needed, but *are allowed* to require documentation for Emotional Support Dogs (the second link details what they may require).
> These are links to FAQs about the Air Carrier Act - scroll down to find the questions about Service Dogs/Emotional Support Dogs.
> http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/FAQ_5_13_09.pdf
> 
> http://www.dlrp.org/html/topical/aircarrier/aircarrier_serviceanimals.html
> 
> Other places like hotels, amusement parks, businesses are covered under the ADA.
> The ADA does not consider Emotional Support Dogs to be Service Dogs. In order to be a Service Dog, the person must be disabled and the dog must have been individually trained to do something that assists the person with their disability (very simplified). If the dog does not meet the definition of a Service Dog, it does not have to be allowed in. A Service Dog has no rights - the person with a disability has the right to use a Service Dog as an accommodation for needs related to their disability.



Thanks Sue! We already got approval from the Special Needs travel people at AirTran, they said that we MAY need a letter from the dr so we are going to get one just in case. I am going to call GKTW on monday and ask them if it's ok if she comes. That will be the deciding factor.


----------



## LVMom23

Nine hours until the limo comes to pick us up!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

LVMom23 said:


> Nine hours until the limo comes to pick us up!!!!



*How EXCITING!!!!!
 

Once again, Have a MARVELOUS time!!! *


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Have Fun


----------



## evsmama30

LVMom23 said:


> Nine hours until the limo comes to pick us up!!!!


YAY!!!!! have a great time!!!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

LVMom23 said:


> Nine hours until the limo comes to pick us up!!!!



WOOHOO!!!! Have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## rosieari9197

LVMom23 said:


> Nine hours until the limo comes to pick us up!!!!



omg! so excited for u guys- enjoy every second of it! cant wait to hear all about it. safe traveling!


----------



## wbh1964

We finally got a packet of info to fill out for out local MAW for my daughter.  My best friend requested that we refer her weeks ago and after doing so thru the pc, many of you have been great here giving us support and info due to such a long waiting period.  Well, I sent the paperwork back last week so we are waiting again...will keep everyone posted.
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## blessedmom4

wbh1964 said:


> We finally got a packet of info to fill out for out local MAW for my daughter.  My best friend requested that we refer her weeks ago and after doing so thru the pc, many of you have been great here giving us support and info due to such a long waiting period.  Well, I sent the paperwork back last week so we are waiting again...will keep everyone posted.
> Thanks for all the support!



*I hope you hear good news VERY soon!!!*


----------



## Tonyababyrn

We check into GKTW on a Wed and our oldest daughter (who is not included in the wish trip) is flying over to Orlando on Friday to meet up with us. Can she stay at GKTW with us?? What about meals?? Can she buy the meals there to eat with us?? I know we will have to get her own tickets. Just wondering about GKTW or if I need to find a hotel. Thanks!


----------



## blessedmom4

Tonyababyrn said:


> We check into GKTW on a Wed and our oldest daughter (who is not included in the wish trip) is flying over to Orlando on Friday to meet up with us. Can she stay at GKTW with us?? What about meals?? Can she buy the meals there to eat with us?? I know we will have to get her own tickets. Just wondering about GKTW or if I need to find a hotel. Thanks!



*Tonya, More knowlegdable people will be along, but in case they don't see this for a bit...YES, she should be able to stay at GKTW with you, she will simply have to fill out paperwork through your MAW chapter. I would call them tomorrow to inquire what to do and how to do it. Hope that relieves your mind as you wait for answers. Not sure how they handle the meals.... 
Your trip is getting so close!! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Tonyababyrn said:


> We check into GKTW on a Wed and our oldest daughter (who is not included in the wish trip) is flying over to Orlando on Friday to meet up with us. Can she stay at GKTW with us?? What about meals?? Can she buy the meals there to eat with us?? I know we will have to get her own tickets. Just wondering about GKTW or if I need to find a hotel. Thanks!



You can have up to 7 people staying in your Villa. You need to call MAW and have them call GKTW that your daughter will be staying with x amount of days. She will be able to eat there just won't get the theme park tickets.


----------



## Tonyababyrn

blessedmom4 said:


> *Tonya, More knowlegdable people will be along, but in case they don't see this for a bit...YES, she should be able to stay at GKTW with you, she will simply have to fill out paperwork through your MAW chapter. I would call them tomorrow to inquire what to do and how to do it. Hope that relieves your mind as you wait for answers. Not sure how they handle the meals....
> Your trip is getting so close!! *





Mom2mitokids said:


> You can have up to 7 people staying in your Villa. You need to call MAW and have them call GKTW that your daughter will be staying with x amount of days. She will be able to eat there just won't get the theme park tickets.



Thanks!! I thought so...just making sure.


----------



## tngal

Wow! I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I am so glad i found it! I have a few questions if you don't Mind taking a moment  .. I have been looking for a while for an organization to grant my oldest dd a wish. Here is a little history on her. she is 13 yrs old. she has many diagnosis, with includ mental retardation, sensory processing disorder, autism spectrum disorder, she has mild joint issues (cause of which has never been determined, though mild cp was mentioned) gastro.issues, and PCOS. She has begged and pleaded for YEARS to go to WDW but it has never worked out for us financially. We are going on a cruise in one year, but it was a "gift" from family. Any ideas if there are any organizations that would be a good "fit" for her/us? thanks to everyone!!

Lisa


----------



## Cheshire Figment

It looks, from a map, as if you are about 25 miles from Cleveland and about 35 miles from Chattanooga.  I would suggest you start looking there, possibly under Social Services agencies.


----------



## shruley

Update on our Pre-trip thread.  We finally told the girls.  Now to figure out a countdown calendar...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40873997#post40873997


----------



## maroo

tngal said:


> Wow! I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I am so glad i found it! I have a few questions if you don't Mind taking a moment  .. I have been looking for a while for an organization to grant my oldest dd a wish. Here is a little history on her. she is 13 yrs old. she has many diagnosis, with includ mental retardation, sensory processing disorder, autism spectrum disorder, she has mild joint issues (cause of which has never been determined, though mild cp was mentioned) gastro.issues, and PCOS. She has begged and pleaded for YEARS to go to WDW but it has never worked out for us financially. We are going on a cruise in one year, but it was a "gift" from family. Any ideas if there are any organizations that would be a good "fit" for her/us? thanks to everyone!!
> 
> Lisa



 to the Wish Trippers thread!! 



I think you are asking what national organization you should focus on?  Is that right?

I think it would depend on whether you think your child would be considered to have a "life threatening" illness.  I don't know much about the things you mentioned, but MAW is only for children with life threatening illnesses.  

Every child is different - so the diagnosis itself doesn't really tell us much.  Lauren has been diagnosed with CP, but most of her doctors think it is something else and they just don't know what...so the progressive nature of her illness made her (unfortunately) qualify for a MAW trip. 

They also have some organizations that grant wishes to children with chronic illnesses - it is a bit different than the MAW trip and varies greatly depending on the chapter.  

On the first page, I have a list of various organizations that grant wish trips and you might want to start there.  

I don't think anyone at Social Services would really know?  But someone at your main doctors office may know?


----------



## maroo

We have a TRIP REPORT that has started!!!!!

Head over there and read about the plane ride and even the Pirate and Princesses party!! 


Lhea's TRIP REPORT!!


----------



## HeatherSP

Thanks Maroo


----------



## chelleydi77

If anyone has gone on a cruise through MAW, can you please PM me?  I have a couple of questions for you!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> We have a TRIP REPORT that has started!!!!!
> 
> Head over there and read about the plane ride and even the Pirate and Princesses party!!
> 
> 
> Lhea's TRIP REPORT!!



*Maroo, I had already visited Lhea's TR and when I clicked on the link  in your post I was trying to figure out why your Spring Break TR was titled Lhea ...I need some rest!  

Are you going to start the Spring Break TR before you finish your TR with Leisa?? No pressure, just curious.*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tngal said:


> Wow! I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I am so glad i found it! I have a few questions if you don't Mind taking a moment  .. I have been looking for a while for an organization to grant my oldest dd a wish. Here is a little history on her. she is 13 yrs old. she has many diagnosis, with includ mental retardation, sensory processing disorder, autism spectrum disorder, she has mild joint issues (cause of which has never been determined, though mild cp was mentioned) gastro.issues, and PCOS. She has begged and pleaded for YEARS to go to WDW but it has never worked out for us financially. We are going on a cruise in one year, but it was a "gift" from family. Any ideas if there are any organizations that would be a good "fit" for her/us? thanks to everyone!!
> 
> Lisa



Like Mary stated..MAW is for kids with Life Threatening diseases/illnesses. If she falls in that catagory than I would contact them. If she has a Chronic condition.. Dream Factory would be the one to call. I do believe though they aren't in every state. They just started California, but I believe California isn't listed yet, so I would just call.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> We have a TRIP REPORT that has started!!!!!
> 
> Head over there and read about the plane ride and even the Pirate and Princesses party!!
> 
> 
> Lhea's TRIP REPORT!!



I was starting to get excited thinking you started a TR for your spring Break.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> I was starting to get excited thinking you started a TR for your spring Break.



*Oh good..I wasn't the only one! *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

This is so sad. Daytyns last wish

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is so sad. Daytyns last wish
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/




So sad


----------



## chelleydi77

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is so sad. Daytyns last wish
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/


----------



## maroo

That is a terribly sad story!

Prayers to his family and the people at the MAW chapter and the people at GKTW - because that must be really hard on all of them, too.  


I am probably going to do a fairly short pictorial report for Lauren's Spring Break trip...nothing too fancy...just some pictures and maybe a few funny stories and quotes here and there...but probably not a blow by blow of the whole thing. 

It was actually a pretty relaxing trip with an average of 6-8 hours a day at the parks - that was about all Lauren could really handle.  

But getting home was quite a story...and I guess I should post about that.  

Ok...I guess I will get to writing!

First I need to get ahead a few chapters in my Sept 10 trip so that I can keep up with Liesa!!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> That is a terribly sad story!
> 
> Prayers to his family and the people at the MAW chapter and the people at GKTW - because that must be really hard on all of them, too.
> 
> 
> I am probably going to do a fairly short pictorial report for Lauren's Spring Break trip...nothing too fancy...just some pictures and maybe a few funny stories and quotes here and there...but probably not a blow by blow of the whole thing.
> 
> It was actually a pretty relaxing trip with an average of 6-8 hours a day at the parks - that was about all Lauren could really handle.
> 
> But getting home was quite a story...and I guess I should post about that.
> 
> Ok...I guess I will get to writing!
> 
> First I need to get ahead a few chapters in my Sept 10 trip so that I can keep up with Liesa!!



*Truly a sad AND touching story as the family said he was at peace having seen the beach... “He got his Make-A-Wish. After the beach, he was just satisfied, I guess,” Desi said.
 It made me cry...

On a MUCH happier note....Maroo....   Me when you have time to post!  *


----------



## jj0plin

gosh, that is so terribly sad


----------



## blessedmom4

*Our WISH GRANTERS come THIS Saturday!!!!! 

For those who don't know, we had first thought of October 2010 to take Lisa's MAW. That timing didn't work out, which was a blessing. We found out instead (in October) that Lisa's heart had gotten worse, so we had to go back to Philly (we live in NC) for evaluation at the end of November. Clinically, her tests show she needs to have her pulmonary stenosis repaired and very soon. Thankfully, we are able to wait a bit longer (only God knows how much longer) because she is doing okay in spite of what the tests show. She DOES have limitations because of her heart; however, it is not good to have multiple Open Heart surgeries. We know her mitral valve will need replacing again, so they hope to combine surgery 4 and 5 into one. We returned from Philly December 2010 and planned for Lisa's MAW to happen in May 2011 (week after next to be exact). Rachel, our eldest daughter became VERY ill and her doctors told us she would NOT be able to travel in May...Rachel is recovering; however, still not well. At her request, we are keeping her illness private. I share all of this to let you know just HOW EXCITED we are and why our PTR is so long...please feel free to join in, I have a Table of Contents on page 1 so you can get to the "meat" of things. It would have been even longer; however, I was waiting until our trip was closer to start..... That just proves my point of writing in pencil, because you will ALWAYS have to erase! *


----------



## brookerene

What a story... at least he was happy!!!!!!!


----------



## canadianjovigirl

tngal said:


> Wow! I have a lot of reading to do on this thread! I am so glad i found it! I have a few questions if you don't Mind taking a moment  .. I have been looking for a while for an organization to grant my oldest dd a wish. Here is a little history on her. she is 13 yrs old. she has many diagnosis, with includ mental retardation, sensory processing disorder, autism spectrum disorder, she has mild joint issues (cause of which has never been determined, though mild cp was mentioned) gastro.issues, and PCOS. She has begged and pleaded for YEARS to go to WDW but it has never worked out for us financially. We are going on a cruise in one year, but it was a "gift" from family. Any ideas if there are any organizations that would be a good "fit" for her/us? thanks to everyone!!
> 
> Lisa



Lisa

You may want to look up Sunshine Foundation if your daughter does not have a life threatening illness.  I work with them in Canada and the Sunshine Foundation's sole purpose is to answer the dreams of chronically ill, seriously ill, physically challenged and abused children, ages three to eighteen, whose families cannot fulfill their requests due to the financial strain that child's illness may cause.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is so sad. Daytyns last wish
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/



I saw that last night after everybody went to bed..It's so sad and I had to get my dh up to let him read it!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I thought about this family all day and still am.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *Our WISH GRANTERS come THIS Saturday!!!!!
> 
> For those who don't know, we had first thought of October 2010 to take Lisa's MAW. That timing didn't work out, which was a blessing. We found out instead (in October) that Lisa's heart had gotten worse, so we had to go back to Philly (we live in NC) for evaluation at the end of November. Clinically, her tests show she needs to have her pulmonary stenosis repaired and very soon. Thankfully, we are able to wait a bit longer (only God knows how much longer) because she is doing okay in spite of what the tests show. She DOES have limitations because of her heart; however, it is not good to have multiple Open Heart surgeries. We know her mitral valve will need replacing again, so they hope to combine surgery 4 and 5 into one. We returned from Philly December 2010 and planned for Lisa's MAW to happen in May 2011 (week after next to be exact). Rachel, our eldest daughter became VERY ill and her doctors told us she would NOT be able to travel in May...Rachel is recovering; however, still not well. At her request, we are keeping her illness private. I share all of this to let you know just HOW EXCITED we are and why our PTR is so long...please feel free to join in, I have a Table of Contents on page 1 so you can get to the "meat" of things. It would have been even longer; however, I was waiting until our trip was closer to start..... That just proves my point of writing in pencil, because you will ALWAYS have to erase! *



Yeah!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this for your family. I will be praying you can go in October like you wanted and CAN NOT wait to hear how it goes on Saturday. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is so sad. Daytyns last wish
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/



I can't imagine what they are going through... how sad.


----------



## jj0plin

The Star Tower addition to the Castle of Miracles (@GKTW) was just topped off http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150157912242991&set=a.63793412990.70269.35697977990&type=1


----------



## angeque143

4 Packages to open!! Stop by and see what they were!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

angeque143 said:


> 4 Packages to open!! Stop by and see what they were!!!



OOOhh!! I can't wait to see what they are!!  Crossing our fingures that maybe WE will be picked for a big give!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> The Star Tower addition to the Castle of Miracles (@GKTW) was just topped off http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150157912242991&set=a.63793412990.70269.35697977990&type=1



Wow!! It wasn't even painted when we were there. Still in stucco. Looks really nice.


----------



## Mom2Miracles

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is so sad. Daytyns last wish
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/316702/publisher_ID/1/



My gawd, I feel sick to my stomach reading this. This is so incredibly sad, and heartbreaking.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Just finished day 4 of our trip.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

If anybody needs "Mickey" to send postcard..PM me!!! Our trip is May6-12th


----------



## jj0plin

Mom2mitokids said:


> Just finished day 4 of our trip.


I somehow lost my subscription to your TR  Now I have some catching up to do!!!


----------



## sgarrity

We have come to the realization that DeAnna's wish trip most likely will not happen this summer as we are still waiting to be contacted by our granting volunteers.  She really loves the idea of a beach.  So we are considering taking her to a beach anyway this summer.  The closest beach to us is in Gulf Shores/Destin area.  Has anyone ever traveled there or know if there are areas that are more kid friendly?


----------



## jj0plin

sgarrity said:


> We have come to the realization that DeAnna's wish trip most likely will not happen this summer as we are still waiting to be contacted by our granting volunteers.  She really loves the idea of a beach.  So we are considering taking her to a beach anyway this summer.  The closest beach to us is in Gulf Shores/Destin area.  Has anyone ever traveled there or know if there are areas that are more kid friendly?



 I think this summer could still happen, we met with the Greater Ohio chapter mid-January and we were able to leave for Elliot's trip on 3-31.  If not though, I've heard nothing but good things about Destin, many people from this area go to Destin. I hope you hear from them soon!


----------



## HeatherSP

More updated to Lhea's trip report tonight


----------



## SueM in MN

angeque143 said:


> 4 Packages to open!! Stop by and see what they were!!!


Very cute pic!


----------



## rjthkids

Hi all. I am just subscribing right now for all the great information. I have multiple children with special needs. (24 week micropreemie who is blind with cognitive disabilities, 27 week preemie w/CP and a whole host of significant lung issues etc. etc). My wish baby is my 4 yo daughter with complex heart defects. She is awaiting surgery number three right now. She went into sudden cardiac arrest on new years eve 2008 when we were just walking down the sidewalk. Scared the life out of me....I still dont think I have recovered from that one!

Anyway, Im here because we are considering putting her in for her Wish after her next surgery. She says she wants a Disney Trip, but we go to Disney as a family every other year; we own at DVC. Im trying to figure out what might be different about a MAW disney trip than our usual trips there, or if I should encourage her to think of something else....though who am I to argue with a four year old that wants another trip to Disney? LOL


----------



## angeque143

We are now the proud owners of island property!! Seriously we are now surrounded by water but nothing got inside!! Woke up to a tornado warning this am that passed and now we are under flood and flash flood warnings...

Hoping that all of you are safe with the unpredictable weather that we are having!


----------



## chelleydi77

angeque143 said:


> We are now the proud owners of island property!! Seriously we are now surrounded by water but nothing got inside!! Woke up to a tornado warning this am that passed and now we are under flood and flash flood warnings...
> 
> Hoping that all of you are safe with the unpredictable weather that we are having!



Oh my goodness!  I'm glad no water got inside but how scary!!!


----------



## brookerene

Ugghhh  hopefully the land value will go up sfor beachside!!!!!!LOL..... hope the water goes down......  it's frutrating....


I have added to our PTR/TR  Thanks!


----------



## jj0plin

We have had rain for two weeks straight.  We've had tornado warnings like crazy and the river is flooded.  Many people have been evacuated and a lot of things are shut down because they are under water.  We haven't been hit terribly hard, but our basement has flooded twice... the carpet is now completely soaked throughout... my Christmas tree is wet, along with some other things that aren't that important.  I am mostly worried about the extent of the damage to the walls and insulation, which my husband just finished remodeling last month!!  He has been working 16 hour days this week and hasn't had time to really evaluate.  Hopefully the end of this is near, it's sunny out right now!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

My heart goes out to all of you affected by these storms. We have had rain rain and more rain and a few tornado warnings here. Our town has some hard hit areas of flooding but our home is fine thankfully. 

I have been lurking here on the Wish trip thread. I am trying to keep up but lol welllll that's hard being Ty is still home from school. 3 months now. Hoping he gets to go back at least for a week before school is out. He is doing great! 

It has been almost a year now since Ty's Wish trip and I can't believe it has been that long. It seems like it was just yesterday. 

I wanted to pop in and say a big hello to all you Wish trippers


----------



## disneymomma01

angeque143 said:


> We are now the proud owners of island property!! Seriously we are now surrounded by water but nothing got inside!! Woke up to a tornado warning this am that passed and now we are under flood and flash flood warnings...
> 
> Hoping that all of you are safe with the unpredictable weather that we are having!



I have always wanted to wake up on an island, but I am not sure this is the way I want it to happen!!  Hoping that the waters recede soon & all is well!!


----------



## tinytreasures

rjthkids said:


> Hi all. I am just subscribing right now for all the great information. I have multiple children with special needs. (24 week micropreemie who is blind with cognitive disabilities, 27 week preemie w/CP and a whole host of significant lung issues etc. etc). My wish baby is my 4 yo daughter with complex heart defects. She is awaiting surgery number three right now. She went into sudden cardiac arrest on new years eve 2008 when we were just walking down the sidewalk. Scared the life out of me....I still dont think I have recovered from that one!
> 
> Anyway, Im here because we are considering putting her in for her Wish after her next surgery. She says she wants a Disney Trip, but we go to Disney as a family every other year; we own at DVC. Im trying to figure out what might be different about a MAW disney trip than our usual trips there, or if I should encourage her to think of something else....though who am I to argue with a four year old that wants another trip to Disney? LOL




Welcome to our group.
We have a 22 weeker that is going on her wish trip in a few weeks. 
If you don't want her to do Disney what about a Disney cruise? 
The cool thing about doing Disney MAW style is you get to stay at Give Kids the World and that place is amazing.


----------



## rosieari9197

hey guys - we are getting so excited for ari's wish trip the week of may 9th! his send off party is may 5th one week from today! we got some mail from gktw today - so so exciting (it makes it so real) and they wrote that the saturday we are there may 14th there is a big party to celebrate 25 years!  anyone else out there get the same letter/invite?  any one else gonna be there? i wonder what they have planed! i know my rosie and ari are in for the trip of a life time! how do u fit it all in? the parks and eating and sleeping and gktw stuff and parties! i am so gonna need a nap before we go!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys - we are getting so excited for ari's wish trip the week of may 9th! his send off party is may 5th one week from today! we got some mail from gktw today - so so exciting (it makes it so real) and they wrote that the saturday we are there may 14th there is a big party to celebrate 25 years!  anyone else out there get the same letter/invite?  any one else gonna be there? i wonder what they have planed! i know my rosie and ari are in for the trip of a life time! how do u fit it all in? the parks and eating and sleeping and gktw stuff and parties! i am so gonna need a nap before we go!




We won't be there until early June, but is sounds like fun!! And I wonder too....how to fit it all in.


----------



## wbh1964

Just wanted to update everyone...there was an envelope in the mail today and my precious dd has been approved for a Wish!!!  It is bitter sweet!  I am so excited for her!  Of course she is wishing to go to Disney/Universal.  We had a form to fill out and send back in and they will contact us to write up her actual wish and a wishing ceremony???  She is super excited!  Thanks to everyone here for caring so much!


----------



## billwendy

wbh1964 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone...there was an envelope in the mail today and my precious dd has been approved for a Wish!!!  It is bitter sweet!  I am so excited for her!  Of course she is wishing to go to Disney/Universal.  We had a form to fill out and send back in and they will contact us to write up her actual wish and a wishing ceremony???  She is super excited!  Thanks to everyone here for caring so much!



WOO HOO!!! Time to start a pre trip report!!!


----------



## maroo

sgarrity said:


> We have come to the realization that DeAnna's wish trip most likely will not happen this summer as we are still waiting to be contacted by our granting volunteers.  She really loves the idea of a beach.  So we are considering taking her to a beach anyway this summer.  The closest beach to us is in Gulf Shores/Destin area.  Has anyone ever traveled there or know if there are areas that are more kid friendly?



I have been to Destin several times!  They have a LOT of things to do for kids - I always stay with my friend that has a condo down there, so I don't know much about the best places to stay.  They have a lot of touristy type places to play mini golf, shop, eat, water parks and all of that stuff.  

I bet Gulf Shores is fairly similar, but I have never been there.  



rjthkids said:


> Hi all. I am just subscribing right now for all the great information. I have multiple children with special needs. (24 week micropreemie who is blind with cognitive disabilities, 27 week preemie w/CP and a whole host of significant lung issues etc. etc). My wish baby is my 4 yo daughter with complex heart defects. She is awaiting surgery number three right now. She went into sudden cardiac arrest on new years eve 2008 when we were just walking down the sidewalk. Scared the life out of me....I still dont think I have recovered from that one!
> 
> Anyway, Im here because we are considering putting her in for her Wish after her next surgery. She says she wants a Disney Trip, but we go to Disney as a family every other year; we own at DVC. Im trying to figure out what might be different about a MAW disney trip than our usual trips there, or if I should encourage her to think of something else....though who am I to argue with a four year old that wants another trip to Disney? LOL



I personally think a Disney wish trip is much better than a regular trip.  It is the only way you can stay at GKTW and such ... especially if you are not concerned so much about doing EVERYTHING at Disney - you can spend more time at GKTW and just having a relaxing trip with your family.  You can do a lot of character meet and greets since the magic button really helps with that and just try to focus on any special events or characters.  There are a lot of good "button" things to do that can make the trip really special.  

Having said that....

Your child may really want something else...and I would totally let her totally DREAM BIG with this!!  Obviously they won't buy her a new house...  But has she always wanted....a dog?  a pool?  a horse?  who knows??  Or has she always wanted to meet Blues Clues or some other famous person?  Does she love a certain sport?  

I guess I am just wondering what her true wish is...because you guys can get her to Disney (but you can't really create the magic there a wish trip offers many families)...but does she want to do Disney or would she really want to do something different that she normally would not be able to do? 

It is totally her call, of course!    I am just thinking out loud. 



angeque143 said:


> We are now the proud owners of island property!! Seriously we are now surrounded by water but nothing got inside!! Woke up to a tornado warning this am that passed and now we are under flood and flash flood warnings...
> 
> Hoping that all of you are safe with the unpredictable weather that we are having!



Oh no!!!!!!  wow... I hope you guys stay safe!!  And post pics!!!  Feel free to post some here!  



jj0plin said:


> We have had rain for two weeks straight.  We've had tornado warnings like crazy and the river is flooded.  Many people have been evacuated and a lot of things are shut down because they are under water.  We haven't been hit terribly hard, but our basement has flooded twice... the carpet is now completely soaked throughout... my Christmas tree is wet, along with some other things that aren't that important.  I am mostly worried about the extent of the damage to the walls and insulation, which my husband just finished remodeling last month!!  He has been working 16 hour days this week and hasn't had time to really evaluate.  Hopefully the end of this is near, it's sunny out right now!!



YUCK!  I am hoping we are in for a few days without storms so that we can start cleaning up this mess that is everywhere!



tinytreasures said:


> Welcome to our group.
> We have a 22 weeker that is going on her wish trip in a few weeks.
> If you don't want her to do Disney what about a Disney cruise?
> The cool thing about doing Disney MAW style is you get to stay at Give Kids the World and that place is amazing.



  Hi!!  

Totally agree with this!!


----------



## angeque143

The rain stopped THANK GOD but all day the water rushed by...It looks like the ground absorbed most of it...We have a HUGE party Saturday for the Reveal/Presentation, my family is coming up tomorrow in order to attend so...I will be scarce. Supposedly the press will be there so I will post pics and a link if available! 

I am so thankful that a bit of water was all we had to deal with...Several of my internet friends in Alabama lost EVERYTHING!!


----------



## rosieari9197

angeque143 said:


> The rain stopped THANK GOD but all day the water rushed by...It looks like the ground absorbed most of it...We have a HUGE party Saturday for the Reveal/Presentation, my family is coming up tomorrow in order to attend so...I will be scarce. Supposedly the press will be there so I will post pics and a link if available!
> 
> I am so thankful that a bit of water was all we had to deal with...Several of my internet friends in Alabama lost EVERYTHING!!



just wanted to send our warm wishes and prayers for ur family- im glad that u and ur family are ok- good luck and have fun on saturday!


----------



## brookerene

I've updated our EPcot day on our PTR/TR!... Hoep everyone dries out soon....  it's no fun to be flooded!


----------



## HeatherSP

Lots of new updates on Lhea's trip report. Including - Mommy Meltdown! Please stop by and read about my bad evening.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

ONE WEEK from TODAY!!!! We still haven't hear anything from the volunteer. We don't know anything about when they are coming to our house to give us everything to send us off.. We called MAW chapter last friday and they said that they are sending everything off to the volunteers and it's in their hand now and they should be calling us at the beginning of the week.. This is now the end of the week and no call!!! Did any other family have to wait like this, not knowing when they will come with only week to go? My dh and I are not last minute people!!! We are pack now because we don't like to do anything last minute!!!


----------



## brookerene

Well we had our party one week before which is where we got the details... but I would think you would know something.....if you don't hear anything by Monday...CALL...


----------



## mommy2girlswv

brookerene said:


> Well we had our party one week before which is where we got the details... but I would think you would know something.....if you don't hear anything by Monday...CALL...



We will be calling on monday...I just like to know something!! We got our GKTW package two weeks ago with our dates!!!


----------



## billwendy

YIKES!!! you are super close!! Im so excited for you guys!! hope you hear your final detail soon!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

HeatherSP said:


> Lots of new updates on Lhea's trip report. Including - Mommy Meltdown! Please stop by and read about my bad evening.



I love read your TR!!! This is a must TR to read!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Today only...Shop at Disney Store and 5% will go to Make A Wish Foundation..plus free shipping.


----------



## maroo

wbh1964 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone...there was an envelope in the mail today and my precious dd has been approved for a Wish!!!  It is bitter sweet!  I am so excited for her!  Of course she is wishing to go to Disney/Universal.  We had a form to fill out and send back in and they will contact us to write up her actual wish and a wishing ceremony???  She is super excited!  Thanks to everyone here for caring so much!







billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!! Time to start a pre trip report!!!



Amen, sister!  

Spoken like a true DISer!!  



Mom2mitokids said:


> Today only...Shop at Disney Store and 5% will go to Make A Wish Foundation..plus free shipping.



awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Celeb guests announced for SWW!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a little excited!! LOL

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ekends-2011/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11WDW_SocMedBFB0015


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Perrinsmommy said:


> Celeb guests announced for SWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm a little excited!! LOL
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ekends-2011/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11WDW_SocMedBFB0015



YAY! Thanks for sharing! We are very excited too!


----------



## that's nice

I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!

If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/

Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!


----------



## SueM in MN

that's nice said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!
> 
> If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/
> 
> Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!


VERY nice!!


----------



## SueM in MN

Mom2mitokids said:


> Today only...Shop at Disney Store and 5% will go to Make A Wish Foundation..plus free shipping.


----------



## teresajoy

that's nice said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!
> 
> If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/
> 
> Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!




So neat!!!! And, I see my sister's embroidery designs made it too!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

I haven't been on the DISboards lately, but I'm hoping everyone is doing well (especially after the horrific weather some states have been experiencing!) and has made it through the week okay. We had a windstorm here that was pretty wicked the other day--we were out of power for the day and lost two huge pine trees on the front lawn! Luckily, they landed toward the road and missed both our house and our neighbours. 

Will be catching up tonight!


----------



## brookerene

that's nice said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!
> 
> If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/
> 
> Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!



That is so neat!  And great to have her in a BG dress!!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

I have put up some of our MK day.....


----------



## mom2pixies

that's nice said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!
> 
> If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/
> 
> Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!



Awesome!! You must be so proud.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Finishing up with my FGM postcard list!!! If anybody want one PM.. Any great places at the park to pick up postcards or can you find them at every gift shop!!!


----------



## billwendy

that's nice said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend!
> 
> If you have a second, check out...  http://ct.wish.org/
> 
> Juliana made the front page of the Connecticut MAW site!



Thats AWESOME Tim!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

mommy2girlswv said:


> Finishing up with my FGM postcard list!!! If anybody want one PM.. Any great places at the park to pick up postcards or can you find them at every gift shop!!!


You wont have trouble finding postcards anywhere.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

SueM in MN said:


> You wont have trouble finding postcards anywhere.



GREAT!!! We are going to get our family Souvenirs at that wal mart!! People say it's great place to pick up items


----------



## mom2pixies

I'm hoping that the day is as beautiful wherever you are as it is here today! The sun is shining and the birds are singing and we're looking at our first, truly super warm spring day---we're gonna be like Tink and her fairy friends and dance around a maypole today! Happy May to you! 

In other news--my DH is cycling 70km (44 miles?) this morning in honour of Brooke and to raise funds for Candlelighters (our childhood cancer organization). He raised $1,220! Isn't that AMAZING?!?! We are so proud. Head on over to my page or our blog http://gingersnaphappy.blogspot.com/ to read all about it!

Also--contacted MAW this week and they said they were just about to call us! They are hoping to call us next week or so with a schedule to meet with the wish grantors!! Soooooooo exciting!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Few luggage questions? We have 5days!!!
Carry-on or checked bag

Powdered formula?
Cell phone charger?
Battery charger?
Batteries is carry-on right?


----------



## rayleechristian

Hey everyone!!  Hope you are having an good weekend!  We are here on the Alabama gulf coast!   We have been working out in the yard and garden all weekend.  It has been beautiful!!

It has been a tragic week here in the south.  So sad.  We know quite a few people that live in the areas that were hit but luckily no one was hurt.  

We heard from our MAW friends yesterday that Christian has been moved up to the next level in his wish!  He was approved medically for Disney!!  YAY!!!!!!   Still no dates yet though. 



Happy May Day!!


----------



## evsmama30

mommy2girlswv said:


> Few luggage questions? We have 5days!!!
> Carry-on or checked bag
> 
> Powdered formula?
> Cell phone charger?
> Battery charger?
> Batteries is carry-on right?


i always take chargers in my carry on. and i would take enough baby formula that you aren't stuck if your bags don't arrive at the same time as you. TSA has to let you bring that, i believe. i would assume that batteries are okay, unless you look like you are bringing enough to do something ornery=) may want to double check TSA on that one. how exciting, 5 days!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

evsmama30 said:


> i always take chargers in my carry on. and i would take enough baby formula that you aren't stuck if your bags don't arrive at the same time as you. TSA has to let you bring that, i believe. i would assume that batteries are okay, unless you look like you are bringing enough to do something ornery=) may want to double check TSA on that one. how exciting, 5 days!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!



I have few batteries.. I don't want to miss anything!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Our Wish Granters came Saturday   and I have a question as we try to plan dates.
*

*Question to those in the know...We are wanting to know HOW LONG can you stay at GKTW on the day you check out? I know the Village Guide says you MUST check out at 11 AM; however, you can stay and enjoy the Village amenities until you leave...We are hoping to extend out trip for a few extra days, so would we be allowed to check out, take our luggage to our new accommodations and then go BACK to GKTW to experience Christmas/have dinner, etc o the SAME DAY we check out. ie: check out Thursday AM by 11 AM then come back that afternoon for the Christmas party. Do you think that is a doable plan and would we run in to any problems doing that??? I do NOT want to miss the "Winter Wonderland"  (Official Name of the party) and we are working around a fall break schedule. I am also posting this on the Wish Trippers Site since it gets a lot more traffic than we do. ALL thoughts are welcome please!!!  *


----------



## wbh1964

As I have shared, we are on our next level of MAW.  We heard last week that that my dd is granted a wish...now we are waiting to hear when a wish granter will visit so she can make her wish.  Could you guys share any specifics about those visits and what the wish ceremony is???  Did anyone do something "special" for their child during the ceremony?  Just looking for ideas to make this unforgettable for her!!!!  Not sure they will grant her entire wish but I told her to tell them what she wants and they can taylor it to what they can do.  Of course her wish is for wdw and universal.  She wants to stay at Grand Floridian and do a behind the scenes tour then go to Harry Potter at Universal.  Any thoughts/ideas??? Thanks!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

wbh1964 said:


> As I have shared, we are on our next level of MAW.  We heard last week that that my dd is granted a wish...now we are waiting to hear when a wish granter will visit so she can make her wish.  Could you guys share any specifics about those visits and what the wish ceremony is???  Did anyone do something "special" for their child during the ceremony?  Just looking for ideas to make this unforgettable for her!!!!  Not sure they will grant her entire wish but I told her to tell them what she wants and they can taylor it to what they can do.  Of course her wish is for wdw and universal.  She wants to stay at Grand Floridian and do a behind the scenes tour then go to Harry Potter at Universal.  Any thoughts/ideas??? Thanks!!!



Be ready to sign and fill out a lot of papers!!! and don't forget about the second wish!!!! They have to ask for a second wish


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *Our Wish Granters came Saturday   and I have a question as we try to plan dates.
> *
> 
> *Question to those in the know...We are wanting to know HOW LONG can you stay at GKTW on the day you check out? I know the Village Guide says you MUST check out at 11 AM; however, you can stay and enjoy the Village amenities until you leave...We are hoping to extend out trip for a few extra days, so would we be allowed to check out, take our luggage to our new accommodations and then go BACK to GKTW to experience Christmas/have dinner, etc o the SAME DAY we check out. ie: check out Thursday AM by 11 AM then come back that afternoon for the Christmas party. Do you think that is a doable plan and would we run in to any problems doing that??? I do NOT want to miss the "Winter Wonderland"  (Official Name of the party) and we are working around a fall break schedule. I am also posting this on the Wish Trippers Site since it gets a lot more traffic than we do. ALL thoughts are welcome please!!!  *



I think I can answer that....  You can stay, but I know on our card for meals.... we had it down for breakfast and lunch the day we left...not dinner...  so I would think you could talk to them about dinner...otherwise it's usually through lunch....


----------



## tinytreasures

Trying to read between the line for some trip reports I read. Does GKTW have a store now? When we went we were told we had to buy stuff online because they didn't have anything there. Is that still true?


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> I think I can answer that....  You can stay, but I know on our card for meals.... we had it down for breakfast and lunch the day we left...not dinner...  so I would think you could talk to them about dinner...otherwise it's usually through lunch....


*
Thank you so much Brooke, I appreciate that info SO much!!!*


----------



## brookerene

tinytreasures said:


> Trying to read between the line for some trip reports I read. Does GKTW have a store now? When we went we were told we had to buy stuff online because they didn't have anything there. Is that still true?



They have a little area in the back of the house of hearts that you can buy items...


Our MK day is complete on our PTR/TR and Crystal palace is there in photos!!!Come see!


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  Some of you may recognize me as one of those "way back when" Wish Trip mum's from the earlier days of this thread.  Since then, we've had a few trips back to WDW with our sons (one, our Wish kid, has cerebral palsy and other medical issues) so I try to pop in and offer advice on wish trip and special needs at WDW etc when I can...

And now I'm asking for a wee bit of help for a friend and her son.

I love to keep hearing how GKTW continues to touch so many lives.  A long standing and dear friend of mine who lives way over in San Francisco (we live in Toronto, Canada) has a son who is doing a project to support GKTW (see below).  You can read below that he had a specal guest planning to help out, but...so sad...that young man lost his battle to cancer after his wish was granted, but before he could help Tyler.  I'm going to help her son by providing a video, but I thought maybe my Wish Tripper friends here could help him too.

For those of you who have experienced GKTW, how can you describe...in a single phrase, even a single word...how the experience impacted your Wish Child, your family, and you as a parent?

For me, the word is: uplifting.  I felt as though for one week, our heavy burden was being shared by a loving community of angels.

Any thought for Tyler to share with his community?

Here's what my friend wrote:
"Tyler, my 7th grade son is doing a big philanthropy project on GKTW. He did a whole fund raising campaign with a poster board and all that but this week he needs to do an oral presentation to his school. One of my patients, an 8th grader with cancer was a guest there and we were going to have him come and speak for a couple of minutes, but sadly he passed away 

I am wondering if you and or your son would feel comfortable taping a short video - something that said what it meant for him to be a guest, how he felt being there, if it made a positive impact on his life- and maybe you talking about how you felt as a parent of a kid with special needs, being taken care of in that way, as a mom - you know? If he didnt feel comfortable, it could just be you, if you want. I just felt like it would be so much more powerful coming from someone who really went through the experience of being there and having a "wish trip". Feeling normal, taken care of etc."


----------



## brookerene

twinmum said:


> Hello!  Some of you may recognize me as one of those "way back when" Wish Trip mum's from the earlier days of this thread.  Since then, we've had a few trips back to WDW with our sons (one, our Wish kid, has cerebral palsy and other medical issues) so I try to pop in and offer advice on wish trip and special needs at WDW etc when I can...
> 
> And now I'm asking for a wee bit of help for a friend and her son.
> 
> I love to keep hearing how GKTW continues to touch so many lives.  A long standing and dear friend of mine who lives way over in San Francisco (we live in Toronto, Canada) has a son who is doing a project to support GKTW (see below).  You can read below that he had a specal guest planning to help out, but...so sad...that young man lost his battle to cancer after his wish was granted, but before he could help Tyler.  I'm going to help her son by providing a video, but I thought maybe my Wish Tripper friends here could help him too.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced GKTW, how can you describe...in a single phrase, even a single word...how the experience impacted your Wish Child, your family, and you as a parent?
> 
> For me, the word is: uplifting.  I felt as though for one week, our heavy burden was being shared by a loving community of angels.
> 
> Any thought for Tyler to share with his community?
> 
> Here's what my friend wrote:
> "Tyler, my 7th grade son is doing a big philanthropy project on GKTW. He did a whole fund raising campaign with a poster board and all that but this week he needs to do an oral presentation to his school. One of my patients, an 8th grader with cancer was a guest there and we were going to have him come and speak for a couple of minutes, but sadly he passed away
> 
> I am wondering if you and or your son would feel comfortable taping a short video - something that said what it meant for him to be a guest, how he felt being there, if it made a positive impact on his life- and maybe you talking about how you felt as a parent of a kid with special needs, being taken care of in that way, as a mom - you know? If he didnt feel comfortable, it could just be you, if you want. I just felt like it would be so much more powerful coming from someone who really went through the experience of being there and having a "wish trip". Feeling normal, taken care of etc."



In one word... Blessed...


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Mom2mitokids said:


> Today only...Shop at Disney Store and 5% will go to Make A Wish Foundation..plus free shipping.



This was a great opportunity to purchase my scrapbooking supplies for Ty's Wish trip. I wanted it all Disney and the fact that part of the procedes went to MAW was even better! Just wanted to throw this out there for the present WIsh Trippers in case they would like to purchase theirs on World Wish Day


----------



## kailatilear

twinmum said:


> Hello!  Some of you may recognize me as one of those "way back when" Wish Trip mum's from the earlier days of this thread.  Since then, we've had a few trips back to WDW with our sons (one, our Wish kid, has cerebral palsy and other medical issues) so I try to pop in and offer advice on wish trip and special needs at WDW etc when I can...
> 
> And now I'm asking for a wee bit of help for a friend and her son.
> 
> I love to keep hearing how GKTW continues to touch so many lives.  A long standing and dear friend of mine who lives way over in San Francisco (we live in Toronto, Canada) has a son who is doing a project to support GKTW (see below).  You can read below that he had a specal guest planning to help out, but...so sad...that young man lost his battle to cancer after his wish was granted, but before he could help Tyler.  I'm going to help her son by providing a video, but I thought maybe my Wish Tripper friends here could help him too.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced GKTW, how can you describe...in a single phrase, even a single word...how the experience impacted your Wish Child, your family, and you as a parent?
> 
> For me, the word is: uplifting.  I felt as though for one week, our heavy burden was being shared by a loving community of angels.
> 
> Any thought for Tyler to share with his community?
> 
> Here's what my friend wrote:
> "Tyler, my 7th grade son is doing a big philanthropy project on GKTW. He did a whole fund raising campaign with a poster board and all that but this week he needs to do an oral presentation to his school. One of my patients, an 8th grader with cancer was a guest there and we were going to have him come and speak for a couple of minutes, but sadly he passed away
> 
> I am wondering if you and or your son would feel comfortable taping a short video - something that said what it meant for him to be a guest, how he felt being there, if it made a positive impact on his life- and maybe you talking about how you felt as a parent of a kid with special needs, being taken care of in that way, as a mom - you know? If he didnt feel comfortable, it could just be you, if you want. I just felt like it would be so much more powerful coming from someone who really went through the experience of being there and having a "wish trip". Feeling normal, taken care of etc."



Blessed, amazed, inspired, in awe.  Sorry couldn't come up with just one.


----------



## maroo

i am not caught up on this thread yet........

but a quick answer to this...



twinmum said:


> Hello!  Some of you may recognize me as one of those "way back when" Wish Trip mum's from the earlier days of this thread.  Since then, we've had a few trips back to WDW with our sons (one, our Wish kid, has cerebral palsy and other medical issues) so I try to pop in and offer advice on wish trip and special needs at WDW etc when I can...
> 
> And now I'm asking for a wee bit of help for a friend and her son.
> 
> I love to keep hearing how GKTW continues to touch so many lives.  A long standing and dear friend of mine who lives way over in San Francisco (we live in Toronto, Canada) has a son who is doing a project to support GKTW (see below).  You can read below that he had a specal guest planning to help out, but...so sad...that young man lost his battle to cancer after his wish was granted, but before he could help Tyler.  I'm going to help her son by providing a video, but I thought maybe my Wish Tripper friends here could help him too.
> 
> For those of you who have experienced GKTW, how can you describe...in a single phrase, even a single word...how the experience impacted your Wish Child, your family, and you as a parent?
> 
> For me, the word is: uplifting.  I felt as though for one week, our heavy burden was being shared by a loving community of angels.
> 
> Any thought for Tyler to share with his community?
> 
> Here's what my friend wrote:
> "Tyler, my 7th grade son is doing a big philanthropy project on GKTW. He did a whole fund raising campaign with a poster board and all that but this week he needs to do an oral presentation to his school. One of my patients, an 8th grader with cancer was a guest there and we were going to have him come and speak for a couple of minutes, but sadly he passed away
> 
> I am wondering if you and or your son would feel comfortable taping a short video - something that said what it meant for him to be a guest, how he felt being there, if it made a positive impact on his life- and maybe you talking about how you felt as a parent of a kid with special needs, being taken care of in that way, as a mom - you know? If he didnt feel comfortable, it could just be you, if you want. I just felt like it would be so much more powerful coming from someone who really went through the experience of being there and having a "wish trip". Feeling normal, taken care of etc."



He can totally use Lauren's video...if he wants to show it. 

it is on YouTube - and has some GKTW pictures and such on there... Or I can email it to you in a video format...I think...I may have "lost" it when my other computer died...but I think I have saved on my master hard drive...??

Either way...

You have my phone number, which will be the best way to reach me for the next day or so...or send me a FB message - since those go to my phone now...

I will be back in a few to catch up on this thread and answer any questions, add pre-trippie links and TR links....


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We got an email friday that Perrin's wish had been adopted by Emerson and they want to throw Perrin's departure party! 

So today we set up the date and time! It's for May 23rd at 1pm at Emerson Process Management! So excited! Our wish granters will be there and we will get all of our travel info!


----------



## brookerene

Perrinsmommy said:


> We got an email friday that Perrin's wish had been adopted by Emerson and they want to throw Perrin's departure party!
> 
> So today we set up the date and time! It's for May 23rd at 1pm at Emerson Process Management! So excited! Our wish granters will be there and we will get all of our travel info!



that sounds awesome!!!!  I bet they'll throw an awesome party..!


----------



## tinytreasures

Nice to see you twinmum

My one word is WOW
Really nothing can describe the feeling of overwhelming love and caring you get from the min you walk in the door till you leave.
I think my kids are more excited to go back to GKTW then Disney. Shhh did I just say that


----------



## newdrama12

tinytreasures said:


> Trying to read between the line for some trip reports I read. Does GKTW have a store now? When we went we were told we had to buy stuff online because they didn't have anything there. Is that still true?



They do have a gift shop now. It is in the House of Hearts (where you checked it at) It is in the back by the media center.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

This is a video Kyra made about Mitochondrial Disease. This was a class project about her(in the beginning is all her friends and what she likes) and a Disease. I thought she and Kerri(she did all the editing) did an awesome job. Just a few mistakes that I caught, but couldn't change it and pronunciations. I even have a hard time saying some of these...lol





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qc6bqrsS0


----------



## disneymomma01

We finally got our dates!! We will be going October 1st thru the 8th!!! YAY!! Let the serious planning begin!!


----------



## Shellyplus4

Mom2mitokids said:


> This is a video Kyra made about Mitochondrial Disease. This was a class project about her(in the beginning is all her friends and what she likes) and a Disease. I thought she and Kerri(she did all the editing) did an awesome job. Just a few mistakes that I caught, but couldn't change it and pronunciations. I even have a hard time saying some of these...lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-qc6bqrsS0



Great video! My daughter also has mito.


----------



## brookerene

disneymomma01 said:


> We finally got our dates!! We will be going October 1st thru the 8th!!! YAY!! Let the serious planning begin!!



That is awesome!


----------



## mom2pixies

disneymomma01 said:


> We finally got our dates!! We will be going October 1st thru the 8th!!! YAY!! Let the serious planning begin!!



Very cool! We're hoping to go then, too--we are Halloween nuts!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

OK quick question: We received our MAW package today!! I've been looking at all the papers...Its states Adults-2 Children (3-?)-1 and Infant (0-2)-0...I think Infant should have 1 not 0...Did anybody that travel with infant 0-2 what did your say!!! Should I call MAW!!!


----------



## brookerene

mommy2girlswv said:


> OK quick question: We received our MAW package today!! I've been looking at all the papers...Its states Adults-2 Children (3-?)-1 and Infant (0-2)-0...I think Infant should have 1 not 0...Did anybody that travel with infant 0-2 what did your say!!! Should I call MAW!!!



I don't think it could hurt....although I know a child that age doesn't receive tickets because they are free in the parks and on planes....but I would think they should have 1 down because they still record a child that age flying....


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I had to call the airlines to add Kaitlyn... They didn't have her down!! They told us our seat numbers too..We aren't sitting together!! What can we do about that!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

If the plane is full and the airline won't make a change now, you may have to wait until you board and just ask the people around you to move.  I would imagine that most people would be accomodating to a wish family with two small kids.    The flight attendant might be able to help you out as well.  I wouldn't stress about it...are at least two seats together so one of you can sit with January?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

wishin' on a star said:


> If the plane is full and the airline won't make a change now, you may have to wait until you board and just ask the people around you to move.  I would imagine that most people would be accomodating to a wish family with two small kids.    The flight attendant might be able to help you out as well.  I wouldn't stress about it...are at least two seats together so one of you can sit with January?



None of the seat are together


----------



## mommy2girlswv

wishin' on a star said:


> If the plane is full and the airline won't make a change now, you may have to wait until you board and just ask the people around you to move.  I would imagine that most people would be accomodating to a wish family with two small kids.    The flight attendant might be able to help you out as well.  I wouldn't stress about it...are at least two seats together so one of you can sit with January?



And not across from each other


----------



## crashbb

mommy2girlswv said:


> I had to call the airlines to add Kaitlyn... They didn't have her down!! They told us our seat numbers too..We aren't sitting together!! What can we do about that!!



When are you flying?

I've written this before for someone else, but it works well here as well. My "steps to take if you cannot book seats together".

1) Try calling the airline. Airlines hold back some seats and may be able to open up enough so that all children are beside one adult (not necessarily all 4 of you together).

2) Keep checking - people cancel flights/change seats. Take a pair if you can get it (or a triple). For people in the "single seats", choose ones that other people may want so that you have good seats to trade (i.e. aisle seats near the front of the plane).

3) Do online check in at the 24 hour mark. The seats that are held back are now opened up plus some people may have been upgraded. You have a good chance of moving to seats that are together.

4) Get to the airport early and ask the check-in agent if there are together seats that you can move to (again, people may have moved/upgraded/canceled).

5) When you get to the gate, talk to the gate agent. Changes are still happening and they may be able to help you.

6) If all else fails and you get on the plane and you have all single seats, nicely ask people if they would mind trading (but know that they have every right to reject the request). You have much better odds if you are offering your "better" seat. For example, if one seat is in row 5 and the other seat is in row 32, you'll do much better asking the person beside you in row 32 to move up to row 5 (and you and your child sit in row 32) than the opposite.

7) If you are still separated, you can choose to deplane and take a later flight. Before considering this, make sure you know if there are still together seats available on a subsequent flight (and that there IS a subsequent). Also, this will likely be at a cost to you.

I have NEVER seen anyone get to step 7 (not saying it doesn't happen, I've just never seen it) and rarely step 6 (generally only on holiday flights with lots of families none of whom want to sit split up or even go one adult/one child one place and another adult/child somewhere else).


----------



## mommy2girlswv

crashbb said:


> When are you flying?
> 
> I've written this before for someone else, but it works well here as well. My "steps to take if you cannot book seats together".
> 
> 1) Try calling the airline. Airlines hold back some seats and may be able to open up enough so that all children are beside one adult (not necessarily all 4 of you together).
> 
> 2) Keep checking - people cancel flights/change seats. Take a pair if you can get it (or a triple). For people in the "single seats", choose ones that other people may want so that you have good seats to trade (i.e. aisle seats near the front of the plane).
> 
> 3) Do online check in at the 24 hour mark. The seats that are held back are now opened up plus some people may have been upgraded. You have a good chance of moving to seats that are together.
> 
> 4) Get to the airport early and ask the check-in agent if there are together seats that you can move to (again, people may have moved/upgraded/canceled).
> 
> 5) When you get to the gate, talk to the gate agent. Changes are still happening and they may be able to help you.
> 
> 6) If all else fails and you get on the plane and you have all single seats, nicely ask people if they would mind trading (but know that they have every right to reject the request). You have much better odds if you are offering your "better" seat. For example, if one seat is in row 5 and the other seat is in row 32, you'll do much better asking the person beside you in row 32 to move up to row 5 (and you and your child sit in row 32) than the opposite.
> 
> 7) If you are still separated, you can choose to deplane and take a later flight. Before considering this, make sure you know if there are still together seats available on a subsequent flight (and that there IS a subsequent). Also, this will likely be at a cost to you.
> 
> I have NEVER seen anyone get to step 7 (not saying it doesn't happen, I've just never seen it) and rarely step 6 (generally only on holiday flights with lots of families none of whom want to sit split up or even go one adult/one child one place and another adult/child somewhere else).



Who would I talk to if it's our layover plane.. and their only 14row in that plane!! I don't think we will get to row 7 because someone may not want to sit with me because I'm going to have 11month old on my lap and January more likely cry if she isn't sitting with one of us and who would want to sit with crying three year old?


----------



## crashbb

mommy2girlswv said:


> Who would I talk to if it's our layover plane.. and their only 14row in that plane!! I don't think we will get to row 7 because someone may not want to sit with me because I'm going to have 11month old on my lap and January more likely cry if she isn't sitting with one of us and who would want to sit with crying three year old?



Okay, so you really only need a pair of seats (not two pairs) - I wasn't thinking of your little one being a lap child.  That makes it a bit easier.

What seats are you guys in now?

The people at airport 1, should be able to see the seats for the second flight?


----------



## mommy2girlswv

crashbb said:


> Okay, so you really only need a pair of seats (not two pairs) - I wasn't thinking of your little one being a lap child.  That makes it a bit easier.
> 
> What seats are you guys in now?
> 
> The people at airport 1, should be able to see the seats for the second flight?



Thanks!! We are 11C 12C 13B..We are close, but I need to one of to sit with her!!!


----------



## crashbb

mommy2girlswv said:


> Thanks!! We are 11C 12C 13B..We are close, but I need to one of to sit with her!!!



And you need a window seat.  Assuming it is a 3x3 plane, it doesn't sound like you have that (it sounds like two aisles and a middle).  I'd call the airline (NOW) and inform them that your daughter is in a car seat.  This means that she needs a window seat AND a parent beside her in the middle seat.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mommy2girlswv said:


> Thanks!! We are 11C 12C 13B..We are close, but I need to one of to sit with her!!!



Just get to the airport a little early and just tell them you need to sit together. I can guarantee they will get you together. They got all 7 of us together both times.


----------



## LVMom23

We are home!   It was absolutely amazing, almost a perfect trip!  (We had one hiccup where we had to take Hannah to first aid because she was getting too hot).  

Between my pics (over 700), the disney photopass pics (over 225), and the GKTW pics (about 30), I am overloading the shutterfly servers trying to get these uploaded!!   I hope to do a TR very soon!   

But for now, I just wanted to share my fav pic (which I screengrabbed from the disney photopass site).   Shows the reason we wanted to take Hannah to Disney World


----------



## jj0plin

Welcome home!  That picture is incredible!!!  Love that smile!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Gosh that went fast! I LOVE the photo!!!! *


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I love that picture too!!!!


----------



## brookerene

Can 't wait to read all about it... I'm glad you ahd a great time!


----------



## katieb4

Hello

I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.

Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?

I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.
> 
> Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!



Hi and...




      We have 7 people and fit in the Villa just fine. My husband and I slept in 1 room..the 3 older girls slept in the other room while my 2 youngest slept on the pullout couch in living room. 

     Can't wait to hear more about your trip.


----------



## evsmama30

welcome home hannah and family! can't wait to see and hear all about your trip!!!


----------



## xanphylus

LVMom23 said:


> We are home!   It was absolutely amazing, almost a perfect trip!  (We had one hiccup where we had to take Hannah to first aid because she was getting too hot).
> 
> Between my pics (over 700), the disney photopass pics (over 225), and the GKTW pics (about 30), I am overloading the shutterfly servers trying to get these uploaded!!   I hope to do a TR very soon!
> 
> But for now, I just wanted to share my fav pic (which I screengrabbed from the disney photopass site).   Shows the reason we wanted to take Hannah to Disney World




Welcome home!!!! That is a super cute pic and a really good reason to wish for WDW! 



katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.
> 
> Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!




Welcome!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

LVMom23 said:


> We are home!   It was absolutely amazing, almost a perfect trip!  (We had one hiccup where we had to take Hannah to first aid because she was getting too hot).


Love it!!!!! 






katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.



 to the DIS and the Wish Trippers thread!!!! You will find some great info here!!! Don't be afraid to ask!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Welcome Kathy. I can't wait to meet your family.


----------



## chelleydi77

LVMom23 said:


>



Welcome home!!!  This pic couldn't get any more perfect!


----------



## sgarrity

So I took the recommendations of this group and called Make-a-wish Monday to discuss the progression of my daughters tumor and her wish.  I did not have much hope as I was told that there simply is not any wish granters in our area.  But they would work on it.  Today we received the Make-a-wish packet along with the names our our wish granters. YEAH!! Because this is a freebie I did not want to seem pushy. So glad you fine folks suggested I contact them.

If you remember my daughter wants the Lilo wish with a few days on a cruise and a few days at Disney.  Well Monday I learned she would have to pick one or the other.   Any suggestions?


----------



## jj0plin

sgarrity said:


> So I took the recommendations of this group and called Make-a-wish Monday to discuss the progression of my daughters tumor and her wish.  I did not have much hope as I was told that there simply is not any wish granters in our area.  But they would work on it.  Today we received the Make-a-wish packet along with the names our our wish granters. YEAH!! Because this is a freebie I did not want to seem pushy. So glad you fine folks suggested I contact them.
> 
> If you remember my daughter wants the Lilo wish with a few days on a cruise and a few days at Disney.  Well Monday I learned she would have to pick one or the other.   Any suggestions?


Receiving the packet is a great start!  I hope things move quicker now for you all.  If I had to choose between a cruise or Give Kids the World, I would definitely choose GKTW!!  It is better than anything you could ever imagine! Is there any chance you could extend your trip and try for a last minute, 3 day cruise while you are there?  I know there are some good deals out there for late bookings... maybe call a travel agent and ask?


----------



## brookerene

katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.
> 
> Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!




Welcome and you have come to the right place!



sgarrity said:


> So I took the recommendations of this group and called Make-a-wish Monday to discuss the progression of my daughters tumor and her wish.  I did not have much hope as I was told that there simply is not any wish granters in our area.  But they would work on it.  Today we received the Make-a-wish packet along with the names our our wish granters. YEAH!! Because this is a freebie I did not want to seem pushy. So glad you fine folks suggested I contact them.
> 
> If you remember my daughter wants the Lilo wish with a few days on a cruise and a few days at Disney.  Well Monday I learned she would have to pick one or the other.   Any suggestions?



I'm glad you called them .... I suggest if possible go to DW and see if you can extend and do the cruise on your own....but ultimately it is her wish and I would ask her what she wants most.....  GKTW is great and not just any place that you can go anytime.... but if the cruise is her favorite, and you can't extend... then do her wish for a cruise.... .also go through the details of how each one works....  what does she see in the Cruise that she would prefer over DW?  I've not been on a Disney cruise so my basis is not too great but I was on a three day cruise along the coast of CA/Mexico and didn't find it too interesting. ..although very relaxing...but again it's not a Disney Cruise in the keys/bahamas.... so compare and contrast her options.....  what are the things she wants to do on each... which one one has the greater amount of things she wants to do....then go from there....


----------



## SueM in MN

jj0plin said:


> Welcome home!  That picture is incredible!!!  Love that smile!


Yep, she looks very happy!


----------



## mom2pixies

LVMom23 said:


> We are home!   It was absolutely amazing, almost a perfect trip!  (We had one hiccup where we had to take Hannah to first aid because she was getting too hot).
> 
> Between my pics (over 700), the disney photopass pics (over 225), and the GKTW pics (about 30), I am overloading the shutterfly servers trying to get these uploaded!!   I hope to do a TR very soon!
> 
> But for now, I just wanted to share my fav pic (which I screengrabbed from the disney photopass site).   Shows the reason we wanted to take Hannah to Disney World



Amazing! That's what it's all about. Welcome home, Hannah and Fam!



katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.
> 
> Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!



Welcome aboard! You'll find lots of great info here--so many helpful people filled with helpful info!  So glad your daughter is getting her wish--my daughter had Wilms cancer, but is now in remission. There are quite a few cancer kids on these boards, so I'm sure you'll find some kindred spirits who know exactly what your daughter and family have been going through.

Wish I could help you with your question. But, from what I understand the villas are pretty roomy--especially considering the amount of time you spend there!

Also, from what I hear--even the 13-year-old boys have a WICKEDLY AWESOME TIME!!!! Whether he's a Star Wars, Captain Jack Sparrow, Indiana Jones, cool cars, animals, dinos, extreme sports or Harry Potter fan, he'll find something to enjoy....I guarantee it! 



sgarrity said:


> So I took the recommendations of this group and called Make-a-wish Monday to discuss the progression of my daughters tumor and her wish.  I did not have much hope as I was told that there simply is not any wish granters in our area.  But they would work on it.  Today we received the Make-a-wish packet along with the names our our wish granters. YEAH!! Because this is a freebie I did not want to seem pushy. So glad you fine folks suggested I contact them.
> 
> If you remember my daughter wants the Lilo wish with a few days on a cruise and a few days at Disney.  Well Monday I learned she would have to pick one or the other.   Any suggestions?



I'm going to suggest like the others and see if you could swing a short, out-of-pocket cruise post-Disney. I've never been on a Disney cruise myself, so I have no idea just how interesting or fun they are, but I have been on a cruise and found it to be much like Brooke's description--relaxing, but not much more than that. I'm sure Disney cruises are much more kid-friendly with activities and play structures and shows, but if your daughter is really into rides or Lilo and Stitch, she might be better at Disney World, instead. 

Or if what she really wants is to visit the ocean, maybe follow-up the WDW trip with a quick trip to the beach. It shouldn't be too expensive to extend the trip by a few days. 

Plus, I imagine if she does the cruise, she'll not only miss out on GKTW, but she'll miss out on visiting Universal Studios (Harry Potter, Dr.Seuss, Marvel Heroes, Dora and Diego) and SeaWorld (feeding the dolphins and sharks), too.

I'd maybe lay out the options to your daughter with all the pros and cons, and let her have a hand in the decision. Ultimately, it is her wish. Good luck!


----------



## sgarrity

brookerene said:


> I'm glad you called them .... I suggest if possible go to DW and see if you can extend and do the cruise on your own....but ultimately it is her wish and I would ask her what she wants most.....  GKTW is great and not just any place that you can go anytime.... but if the cruise is her favorite, and you can't extend... then do her wish for a cruise.... .also go through the details of how each one works....  what does she see in the Cruise that she would prefer over DW?  I've not been on a Disney cruise so my basis is not too great but I was on a three day cruise along the coast of CA/Mexico and didn't find it too interesting. ..although very relaxing...but again it's not a Disney Cruise in the keys/bahamas.... so compare and contrast her options.....  what are the things she wants to do on each... which one one has the greater amount of things she wants to do....then go from there....



Great Suggestions!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

This time tomorrow will be in FL...


----------



## angeque143

NEW DATES!!!! Look in my PTR for better news!!!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mommy2girlswv said:


> This time tomorrow will be in FL...






WOO HOO!!!!! 

I hope January and Kaitlyn have the time of their lives!!!! 


Have fun!!


----------



## Andys_wish

I just added my PTR very late in the game since we're leaving tomorrow Please add me and thank you.


----------



## brookerene

angeque143 said:


> NEW DATES!!!! Look in my PTR for better news!!!!!



Gotta Look!



Andys_wish said:


> I just added my PTR very late in the game since we're leaving tomorrow Please add me and thank you.



Your PTR info didn't show up!  But have an awesome time!


----------



## brookerene

mommy2girlswv said:


> This time tomorrow will be in FL...



Have fun!


----------



## maroo

Andys_wish said:


> I just added my PTR very late in the game since we're leaving tomorrow Please add me and thank you.



Have a BLAST!!!!


Here is a link to their pretrip report if we want to post on there!!  And hopefully you will want to do a TR when you return!  That would be so cool!!!


andys_wish (Andy) Wish Trip!  May 6-12, 2011  MAW/GKTW


----------



## blessedmom4

*There is a video to go with this gorgeous photo on our PTR....Now I have to run and finish everything so I can get to bed. *


----------



## Perrinsmommy

blessedmom4 said:


> *There is a video to go with this gorgeous photo....Now I have to run and finish everything so I can get to bed. *



Gorgeous! Beautiful!


----------



## rayleechristian

katieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been a lurker for a little bit here...and thought I'd register and introduce myself.  My daughter is fighting leukemia and was recently granted her wish to go to Disney World.  We are looking to go Oct 2011. My hubby and myself  have been to Disney and Florida, but my 4 kiddos have not. We are looking forward to making this trip a once in a lifetime experience and am so excited!  The forum looks like a wonderful place to plan and dream on.
> 
> Our wish granters have said we will most likely stay at GKTW, wow to that!  One question so far that pops into my head is, can 6 people stay in the 2 bedroom condo comfortably?  Does the coach fold out?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions, planning looks to be a littl overwhelming, when my husband and I went, we weren't looking to do character meets and such, but would like to do that now for the girls, while entertaining a 13 year old boy who has no desire to do such things!  Regardless, I'm sure it'll be FABULOUS!


HEY!!!  Welcome!!!!  I lurked for a while too!!haha!!  We went a few years ago with our son Raylee and the condo we stayed in at GKTW was plenty big for 6 people.  Our couch did fold out too.  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge this time with our son Christian for his MAW.  They both have duchenne muscular dystrophy.  October should be a good month to go and maybe you can go to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!  Christian wants to go and he wants to go to Blizzard Beach so we are probably going in September if we can work everything out.  That way it is still warm enough to swim.  Ya'll are going to have so much fun.  Also if you get a chance go to the Beach Club Resort and eat at Beaches and Cream.  You don't have to have a reservation and if you have ice cream lovers in your fam get the Everything but the Kitchen Sink dessert!  A friend recommended it to us a few years ago and every time we are near Disney we go!!!  They dim the lights and make a big deal if you order it!! I'll try to post a pic of it soon.  Please let me know if you have any more questions!!  I'll try to answer them!!


----------



## TSWJan78

Hi Wish Trippers!!! I am looking for a little help. We are planning a fundraiser for GKTW though the power of 10. We are planning to see the movie Cars 2 with all of the ticket sales going to GKTW and then hopingto have a BBQ afterwards. I would really like to have a family who has been on a trip and stayed at the village there to remind us why we are there. There is no cost to you or your family but I am sure many people will have questions about your experience. If you are interested or know someone who might be please PM me. The event is 10 am on July 2nd in Fitchburg, MA


----------



## rayleechristian

doing a christian update right now!!!! come check it out!!!


----------



## rayleechristian

mommy2girlswv said:


> This time tomorrow will be in FL...


have fun!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

Well I got one post up on the start of our AK day! Hope you come by to visit...!


----------



## fulseasmama

I have finished through day 4 of our trip on our TR so come by and check it out!

I hope all you wonderful Moms here on the Wish Trip Thread have an amazing day with your families.    Happy Happy Mother's Day to you!!


----------



## fulseasmama

brookerene said:


> Well I got one post up on the start of our AK day! Hope you come by to visit...!



Your TR is great and I can't believe how fast you have edited through pictures and are getting it done.  You Rock!  Thanks for sharing your amazing trip!


----------



## rosieari9197

mommy2girlswv said:


> This time tomorrow will be in FL...



hi, have a safe traveling day and maybe we will see u at gktw!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Who makes the printable countdown calendar. Trace needs one...we are 33 days out!!


----------



## blessedmom4

Tonyababyrn said:


> Who makes the printable countdown calendar. Trace needs one...we are 33 days out!!



*Brooke (DIS name Brookerene) Kaleb's Mom makes a pretty one!*


----------



## blessedmom4

Perrinsmommy said:


> Gorgeous! Beautiful!



*Thank you SO MUCH! I forgot to say, to see the VIDEO , please visit our PTR, page 99, post 1478 (or now you can just click on the link). I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend and I get to catch up on everyone's TR and PTR after my medical conference tomorrow!
*


----------



## brookerene

Tonyababyrn said:


> Who makes the printable countdown calendar. Trace needs one...we are 33 days out!!



You'll have one tonight!


----------



## jon03015

We received news that my Brother-in-Law can give his kidney pending him loosing a few more lbs (7 more to go!) and his blood pressure comes down a smidge (which happens when you loose weight). IT IS AWESOME! We are hoping for this summer. No MAW dates yet, but we do know it will be post transplant.


----------



## chelleydi77

jon03015 said:


> We received news that my Brother-in-Law can give his kidney pending him loosing a few more lbs (7 more to go!) and his blood pressure comes down a smidge (which happens when you loose weight). IT IS AWESOME! We are hoping for this summer. No MAW dates yet, but we do know it will be post transplant.



That is AWESOME news!!!


----------



## brookerene

jon03015 said:


> We received news that my Brother-in-Law can give his kidney pending him loosing a few more lbs (7 more to go!) and his blood pressure comes down a smidge (which happens when you loose weight). IT IS AWESOME! We are hoping for this summer. No MAW dates yet, but we do know it will be post transplant.



That will be awesome... my son got his new kidney in October and he is doing realy well.... hope everything goes well with weight loss and more!


----------



## rosieari9197

hey guys - we are counting down the hours till we leave - tomorrow afternoon-just wanted to ask a quick question about gktw - silly but does anyone know if they supply u with shampoo and body soap or do u have to bring ur own?


----------



## fulseasmama

rosieari9197 said:


> hey guys - we are counting down the hours till we leave - tomorrow afternoon-just wanted to ask a quick question about gktw - silly but does anyone know if they supply u with shampoo and body soap or do u have to bring ur own?



They supply it...tooth paste too!  Have a great trip.


----------



## kjmommie

My children and I were at Six Flags Over Georgia during Easter Weekend.  While walking through the park we saw the attached picture.  I am sure that most people walk by this sign without even a moments thought but I stood for several minutes just looking at it.  We are a special needs family that might go to Disney someday on a WISH trip and this sign just made me stand still for a moment.


----------



## blessedmom4




----------



## blessedmom4

kjmommie said:


> My children and I were at Six Flags Over Georgia during Easter Weekend.  While walking through the park we saw the attached picture.  I am sure that most people walk by this sign without even a moments thought but I stood for several minutes just looking at it.  We are a special needs family that might go to Disney someday on a WISH trip and this sign just made me stand still for a moment.



*Thank you for sharing! I hope your family might experience it someday! I am sorry you might need to. *


----------



## Perrinsmommy




----------



## chelleydi77

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!!!  I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Perrinsmommy




----------



## jon03015

kjmommie said:


> My children and I were at Six Flags Over Georgia during Easter Weekend.  While walking through the park we saw the attached picture.  I am sure that most people walk by this sign without even a moments thought but I stood for several minutes just looking at it.  We are a special needs family that might go to Disney someday on a WISH trip and this sign just made me stand still for a moment.
> Funny how our perspective changes with the different twists and turns our lives take. Thanks for sharing, it's neat to see that. I live down the road from Six Flags Ca. I am glad they support GKW!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Just wanted to let everyone know that I finished Sea World day and Busch Gardens Day. Come check it out.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

We are so excited!  Our daughter just was confirmed on Friday to go to Give Kids The World on June27-July3.  We are so grateful to Rainbow Connection for planning this trip for our sweet girl.  It has been an incredibly rough 6 months and we are so glad she is healthy enough to have her wish granted.  Bridget has a brain tumor and after a surgery for a chiari in Dec. suffered complications with pressure on her brain stem from the tumor and fluid.  The doctors told us on Christmas Eve that things were very serious and that we should consider enrolling in hospice.  Our Bridget didn't agree   She is a fighter and was able to start and finish radiation.   She is currently on chemotherapy.   Her last three MRI's showed improvement.  She is our little miracle. Bridget is happily taking the rest of us along...the other six dwarfs, dad and me.  I plan to start a pre trip report soon and look forward to visiting these forums.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hope all of you moms out there had a wonderful day yesterday with your wonderful families! I don't have any neat graphics to add, so...just a simple


----------



## brookerene

mysevendwarfs said:


> We are so excited!  Our daughter just was confirmed on Friday to go to Give Kids The World on June27-July3.  We are so grateful to Rainbow Connection for planning this trip for our sweet girl.  It has been an incredibly rough 6 months and we are so glad she is healthy enough to have her wish granted.  Bridget has a brain tumor and after a surgery for a chiari in Dec. suffered complications with pressure on her brain stem from the tumor and fluid.  The doctors told us on Christmas Eve that things were very serious and that we should consider enrolling in hospice.  Our Bridget didn't agree   She is a fighter and was able to start and finish radiation.   She is currently on chemotherapy.   Her last three MRI's showed improvement.  She is our little miracle. Bridget is happily taking the rest of us along...the other six dwarfs, dad and me.  I plan to start a pre trip report soon and look forward to visiting these forums.



The is great I hope to read more!


----------



## katieb4

Thank you for the welcome.  I went back to the begining of this thread, and have now decided it is to huge to read all of!  Unless we get stuck back in the hospital, which I hope doesn't happen. So, if I ask a question that's been asked tons....sorry!

One thing I've started to look for is a stroller. Now that we FINALLY have spring weather, we've been able to get out of the house and go on some walks. Gabbie sure can't make it far and our fold up umbrella stroller isn't cutting it. Sooo, stroller shopping we are going!  Does anyone have any recomendations for a easy to push, fold up easily trasportable, longer handled stroller?  Able to hold up to say, 50lbs?

second question.....are Disability trip reports in one particular area? Or are all the reports from the entire board?  Thanks!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

katieb4 said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  I went back to the begining of this thread, and have now decided it is to huge to read all of!  Unless we get stuck back in the hospital, which I hope doesn't happen. So, if I ask a question that's been asked tons....sorry!
> 
> One thing I've started to look for is a stroller. Now that we FINALLY have spring weather, we've been able to get out of the house and go on some walks. Gabbie sure can't make it far and our fold up umbrella stroller isn't cutting it. Sooo, stroller shopping we are going!  Does anyone have any recomendations for a easy to push, fold up easily trasportable, longer handled stroller?  Able to hold up to say, 50lbs?
> 
> second question.....are Disability trip reports in one particular area? Or are all the reports from the entire board?  Thanks!



I have a Maclaren twin triumph that I love. I know the single folds easily and holds I believe 55 lbs


----------



## wishin' on a star

Look down to post #2 on the first page of this thread and all of the wish trip PTR's and trip reports are listed there!


----------



## mom2pixies

Some new pics of the girls to share on Miss B's thread below!


----------



## mom2pixies

I just heard from Make-a-Wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! FINALLY!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when I tell her!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

mom2pixies said:


> I just heard from Make-a-Wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! FINALLY!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when I tell her!




Yay!! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## wbh1964

mom2pixies said:


> I just heard from Make-a-Wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! FINALLY!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when I tell her!



How long did it take for you to hear that the grantors were coming from when you recv'd that news that your child had been approved?  We are just so excited and ready to start planning!  We recv'd the approval letter 2 weeks ago and immediately sent back the preliminary paperwork...original grant letter said that we would be hearing from the grantor but didn't say when.
best wishes to your family!!!!...


----------



## Owensheart

katieb4 said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  I went back to the begining of this thread, and have now decided it is to huge to read all of!  Unless we get stuck back in the hospital, which I hope doesn't happen. So, if I ask a question that's been asked tons....sorry!
> 
> One thing I've started to look for is a stroller. Now that we FINALLY have spring weather, we've been able to get out of the house and go on some walks. Gabbie sure can't make it far and our fold up umbrella stroller isn't cutting it. Sooo, stroller shopping we are going!  Does anyone have any recomendations for a easy to push, fold up easily trasportable, longer handled stroller?  Able to hold up to say, 50lbs?
> 
> second question.....are Disability trip reports in one particular area? Or are all the reports from the entire board?  Thanks!



We just bought Owen a Baby Jogger City Select and I LOVE it!  Weight limit is 75lbs and he has plenty of room to grow.  He is 3 and only has 1/2 a heart so he tires easy and I needed something that can grow with him.  We are ordering a special needs stroller through our insurance (more of an umbrella type stroller)...mclaren makes one and there is one called swifty...both go to 75lbs.  Hope that helps.


----------



## evsmama30

mom2pixies said:


> I just heard from Make-a-Wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! FINALLY!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when I tell her!




YAY! YAY! YAY!!! i am over the moon for ya!!!


----------



## EstherS

I have a question for those here.

We were asked by a family member if we would be interested in being nominated for a Make a Wish.

The thing is my DD was dig with Epilepsy this past November, but it is suppose to be the kind she will out grow.  

Now if I understand what I am reading about Make a Wish she wouldn't even qualify, because her's doesn't follow what is stated on the site.



> We determine a childs medical eligibility with the help of the treating  physician. To receive a wish, the child must be  diagnosed with a  life-threatening medical condition  i.e., a progressive, degenerative  or malignant condition that has placed the childs life in jeopardy.



Am I correct in my thoughts?  Not that I wouldn't mind my DD getting a special wish, especially after all she has endured in the last 6 months, but there are others who have been through so much more.

Thanks!


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> i just heard from make-a-wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! Finally!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when i tell her!



wooo hooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## angeque143

EstherS said:


> I have a question for those here.
> 
> We were asked by a family member if we would be interested in being nominated for a Make a Wish.
> 
> The thing is my DD was dig with Epilepsy this past November, but it is suppose to be the kind she will out grow.
> 
> Now if I understand what I am reading about Make a Wish she wouldn't even qualify, because her's doesn't follow what is stated on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in my thoughts?  Not that I wouldn't mind my DD getting a special wish, especially after all she has endured in the last 6 months, but there are others who have been through so much more.
> 
> Thanks!



I am not sure but it does not hurt to try...We thought that we would not qualify but we do so you never know!!


----------



## sgarrity

We have our meeting schedule with our wish granters for May 24th!!!!

Question:  DeAnna is thinking that she might like to see Disney during Christmas.  Does anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## mom2pixies

Perrinsmommy said:


> Yay!! Can't wait to hear!!



Thanks! We'll definitely have an update this weekend!



wbh1964 said:


> How long did it take for you to hear that the grantors were coming from when you recv'd that news that your child had been approved?  We are just so excited and ready to start planning!  We recv'd the approval letter 2 weeks ago and immediately sent back the preliminary paperwork...original grant letter said that we would be hearing from the grantor but didn't say when.
> best wishes to your family!!!!...



I'd love to say it only took a couple of weeks but from the time we submitted the paperwork till we heard back (and I was actually the one to contact them because I hadn't heard back yet) it was over 9 weeks, I think. Definitely takes time. We referred in January, got in touch immediately, then heard that she had been approved in early February, then submitted paperwork on Feb. 25th--and didn't hear back until April 29th (after I sent an e-mail). Since then, things have progressed quite quickly and we meet with the volunteers this weekend. 

If after a month and a bit and you haven't heard anything, I'd give 'em a call, just to inquire. Certainly didn't hurt us!

Good luck to you!



evsmama30 said:


> YAY! YAY! YAY!!! i am over the moon for ya!!!



I know---my mind is all a flutter with questions to ask! Could definitely use some suggestions. If you have any, please drop me a line on our PTR below!



angeque143 said:


> wooo hooo!!!!!!!!



Double wooo hooo!!! Woooo hoooo!!!!



sgarrity said:


> We have our meeting schedule with our wish granters for May 24th!!!!
> 
> Question:  DeAnna is thinking that she might like to see Disney during Christmas.  Does anyone know if that is possible?



We finally got our wish visit meeting, too! Yeah!!!

I'd say: Totally possible! You might have to use some of your expense cheque to pay for the extra Mickey Christmas party tix if you want to attend those separate park events, but I think it's totally doable to go at Xmas time! It's so beautiful then, too--decorations, concerts, the special parades and shows....good choice, DeAnna!!


----------



## billwendy

sgarrity said:


> We have our meeting schedule with our wish granters for May 24th!!!!
> 
> Question:  DeAnna is thinking that she might like to see Disney during Christmas.  Does anyone know if that is possible?



OOOOhhh, I LOVE Disney at Christmas time - are you thinking actual Christmas, or can you go a few weeks before? Although you'll have the magic button, its just so nice to be there when it isnt as crowded - but it is BEAUTIFUL!! Can you ask if they will include Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Tickets as part of her wish??? ITs a LOT of fun, and a good way to get an extra day in the parks cause you can get in at 4pm!!


----------



## chelleydi77

mom2pixies said:


> I just heard from Make-a-Wish! The grantors are coming this weekend!!! FINALLY!!! Soooooooooooooooo excited!!! Brooke will be over the moon when I tell her!



That's awesome news!!!  I can't wait to hear all about it!!



wbh1964 said:


> How long did it take for you to hear that the grantors were coming from when you recv'd that news that your child had been approved?  We are just so excited and ready to start planning!  We recv'd the approval letter 2 weeks ago and immediately sent back the preliminary paperwork...original grant letter said that we would be hearing from the grantor but didn't say when.
> best wishes to your family!!!!...



It took us just over a month to hear we were approved for a wish until our wish granters came



sgarrity said:


> We have our meeting schedule with our wish granters for May 24th!!!!
> 
> Question:  DeAnna is thinking that she might like to see Disney during Christmas.  Does anyone know if that is possible?



So jealous, how fun would that be!


----------



## SueM in MN

EstherS said:


> I have a question for those here.
> 
> We were asked by a family member if we would be interested in being nominated for a Make a Wish.
> 
> The thing is my DD was dig with Epilepsy this past November, but it is suppose to be the kind she will out grow.
> 
> Now if I understand what I am reading about Make a Wish she wouldn't even qualify, because her's doesn't follow what is stated on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in my thoughts?  Not that I wouldn't mind my DD getting a special wish, especially after all she has endured in the last 6 months, but there are others who have been through so much more.
> 
> Thanks!


You might want to ask her doctors about it, since the doctor has to discuss your childs situation with Make a Wish and certify that the child meets the requirements.
The guidelines are pretty broad, so many children do qualify even though they may not have conditions that are immediately life threatening.


----------



## maroo

EstherS said:


> I have a question for those here.
> 
> We were asked by a family member if we would be interested in being nominated for a Make a Wish.
> 
> The thing is my DD was dig with Epilepsy this past November, but it is suppose to be the kind she will out grow.
> 
> Now if I understand what I am reading about Make a Wish she wouldn't even qualify, because her's doesn't follow what is stated on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in my thoughts?  Not that I wouldn't mind my DD getting a special wish, especially after all she has endured in the last 6 months, but there are others who have been through so much more.
> 
> Thanks!



I totally agree with Sue on this...ask her doctor.  

There are other organizations, too, that grant wishes to children dealing with chronic illnesses - some are listed on the first post of this thread...that may be able to help with this, too!


----------



## EstherS

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## evsmama30

billwendy said:


> OOOOhhh, I LOVE Disney at Christmas time - are you thinking actual Christmas, or can you go a few weeks before? Although you'll have the magic button, its just so nice to be there when it isnt as crowded - but it is BEAUTIFUL!! Can you ask if they will include Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Tickets as part of her wish??? ITs a LOT of fun, and a good way to get an extra day in the parks cause you can get in at 4pm!!



i second that, wendy! when i used to be married, we went on two seperate occasions during the week right after thankisgiving, and it was perfect! great weather, christmas spirit, and even without a "magic pass", iroade space mountain with no wait. and the christmas party is going on too. yay for getting a wish!!!!!


----------



## Chipmonksmommy

I know the trip and everything is FREE! and im not being selfish in the least bit. But im a planner. I like to be prepared before leaving. We leave in 19 days to go on this week long awesome trip for my 5 yr old. (also have 2 other children) I dont need any rude comments or anything, i just want to be ready for when we go so i know if i need to take extra money with us or anything. we are also a family of 5

I have asked and they said we shouldnt have to worry about any expenses. but my ? is because im a planner. and they dont give the checks until the day before when they do the "going away party" they throw for the wish child. I hate feeling like im in the dark. we're soo nervous because we've never been on a plane or to WDW or anything. i know the expense money covers everything we need but we just want to make sure we wont be 3 days in without money know what i mean? anyways, thats why i am asking. thanks for the help. (we're also in the texas chapter for MAW)


----------



## angeque143

Chipmonksmommy said:


> I know the trip and everything is FREE! and im not being selfish in the least bit. But im a planner. I like to be prepared before leaving. We leave in 19 days to go on this week long awesome trip for my 5 yr old. (also have 2 other children) I dont need any rude comments or anything, i just want to be ready for when we go so i know if i need to take extra money with us or anything. we are also a family of 5
> 
> I have asked and they said we shouldnt have to worry about any expenses. but my ? is because im a planner. and they dont give the checks until the day before when they do the "going away party" they throw for the wish child. I hate feeling like im in the dark. we're soo nervous because we've never been on a plane or to WDW or anything. i know the expense money covers everything we need but we just want to make sure we wont be 3 days in without money know what i mean? anyways, thats why i am asking. thanks for the help. (we're also in the texas chapter for MAW)



There is no clear cut answer that can be given. I believe that the check is based on your family size and each chapter has a set amount that they give. As I was told bring $$ if you use it ok but if you dont at least you have it with you.


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> There is no clear cut answer that can be given. I believe that the check is based on your family size and each chapter has a set amount that they give. As I was told bring $$ if you use it ok but if you dont at least you have it with you.



Seems like Angie's comment is right on the money (pun not intended, but appropriate!). Bring extra $ and if you need it, then you'll be glad that you did. If you don't, all the better!

Not sure if you are staying at GKTW, but from what I have heard, you can be pretty frugal with meals if you eat breakfast there, ask the folks at Katie's Kitchen to pack you a lunch or snacks (to take to the parks), and then come back to GKTW for most dinners. Maybe save the souvenir spending until the last couple of days, that way you will have the funds for the extras in the meantime. Then, you'll know just what you have left for the kids to spend on tees, toys and special trinkets. Good luck! 

Also--I've heard that there is a WalMart just around the corner from GKTW that has lots of Disney merchandise and souvenirs available for half the price you'd get them at the parks or in DTD. Maybe worth a trip!

BTW: I know the topic of $ can be pretty delicate, but I don't think it's wrong to inquire with others who have been there. I'm sure we all feel the same way about this amazing opportunity---super blessed by the trip--but we are all planners who want to know what to expect! (Otherwise, I don't think any of us would be on these boards!)


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Just curious, I was reading a thread that said the lines for Rapunzel are incredibly long.  I was wondering if anyone has any experience with character lines at Disney on a wish trip.  Do they give wish kids any special treatment?  I know my girls would love to see her, but those character lines are a little much for our daughter so we have tended to do character meals and no line characters on our previous trips.  I know the GAC gives help for some of the lines, just didn't know about the characters.  Thanks!


----------



## maroo

mysevendwarfs said:


> Just curious, I was reading a thread that said the lines for Rapunzel are incredibly long.  I was wondering if anyone has any experience with character lines at Disney on a wish trip.  Do they give wish kids any special treatment?  I know my girls would love to see her, but those character lines are a little much for our daughter so we have tended to do character meals and no line characters on our previous trips.  I know the GAC gives help for some of the lines, just didn't know about the characters.  Thanks!



Most CM's will not only "let" wish kids go forward in character lines, but some will actually be pretty upset if they find out that they inadvertently let a wish family wait.  

When you get to the character spot, just show the CM your GAC or the GKTW button.  The GAC is stamped with a special stamp only given for wish kids and it should get you to the exit and pretty quick to see the characters...

But...be ready with your camera, autograph books and all of that...because it can happen really fast and then it gets crazy trying to find all the stuff...if that makes any sense.  Especially with lots of kids in tow.  

But generally, yes, they don't want wish families to wait.  

Your orientation may tell you that the GAC is not for character lines...and I think it technically isn't supposed to count for them...but 99% of the time the reports from families that have been all say that they get basically FOTL at the character spots.   

They will either sneak you in (if that is possible) or they will ask the family in line next if they mind if a wish family goes before them...Most families are honored to let you go ahead of them and really enjoy the front row seat they get to the magic of your family enjoying the characters.  Since they are told that you are a wish family, they don't get mad, they just enjoy the moment with you.  

We did have one family say "No" once...they were late for an ADR or something... so it is possible you may have to wait for a family that isn't in a hurry...but most people are going to be very nice and no one wants a wish family to wait a long time...It could happen somewhere on your trip, but they really try hard to make sure everyone is having a good time.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

maroo said:


> Most CM's will not only "let" wish kids go forward in character lines, but some will actually be pretty upset if they find out that they inadvertently let a wish family wait.



Thanks Maroo!  This is wonderful.


----------



## LindaBabe

Just an extra plug for that particular Walmart as a source of souvenirs - their selection is incredible! It's a full sized "department" in that store, not just a single rack - they have tee shirts, beach towels, post cards, key chains, lanyards, toys, sunglasses etc especially heavy on character themed stuff.

It's right on the corner of 192 and Bass Lake road, about 1 mile from GKTW.

There are other Walmart's in the area, but I've never been in them, so couldn't say if they offer the same selection.

Also, remember, if you're staying at GKTW, you *will* be receiving gifts, so be sure to pack an extra bag to bring home the loot!


----------



## angeque143

I have a question totally NON-DISNEY related.... DID I JUST SAY THAT?!?

We seem to have a BIG problem with Eva chewing on things...Any suggestions for toys that have NO stickers on them that are interactive?  Just to give you an idea, she has even removed the paint on her little people...I am going crazy here because she silent aspirates as it is and with what we just went through you can bet I am not going to even chance it again!!!


----------



## kdzbear

angeque143 said:


> I have a question totally NON-DISNEY related.... DID I JUST SAY THAT?!?
> 
> We seem to have a BIG problem with Eva chewing on things...Any suggestions for toys that have NO stickers on them that are interactive?  Just to give you an idea, she has even removed the paint on her little people...I am going crazy here because she silent aspirates as it is and with what we just went through you can bet I am not going to even chance it again!!!



I am not sure how old she is, but if she needs the feeling of something in her mouth try this: http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Massaging-Action-Teether/dp/B000V8AL3C I know that they have them also at Kohls and Walmart. My middle son always had to have something in his mouth and he loved this toy. I know it is a baby teether, but he used it much longer. Our verson had a fat purple handle rather than the new hand grip handle.


----------



## evsmama30

Getting my stuff together and wondered if anyone needed fairy godmail? we will be in the world in a week

if you do, please just pm me the info and character you need and we will get it taken care of!!!

ONE WEEK!!!!!!


----------



## angeque143

kdzbear said:


> I am not sure how old she is, but if she needs the feeling of something in her mouth try this: http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Massaging-Action-Teether/dp/B000V8AL3C I know that they have them also at Kohls and Walmart. My middle son always had to have something in his mouth and he loved this toy. I know it is a baby teether, but he used it much longer. Our verson had a fat purple handle rather than the new hand grip handle.



Been there done that she manages to kill them pretty fast!! LOL Thanks for the info though!!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

I came across an old GKTW newsletter online from fall 09. It says that GKTW families can get tickets to Aquatica during their stay. Does anyone know if this is still available? Trace expressed an interest in a water park and I had thought about buying 1 day passes to one of the disney waterparks....but if this is available...that would be wonderful!! 

Here is the link to the newsletter: Newsletter


----------



## brookerene

Tonyababyrn said:


> I came across an old GKTW newsletter online from fall 09. It says that GKTW families can get tickets to Aquatica during their stay. Does anyone know if this is still available? Trace expressed an interest in a water park and I had thought about buying 1 day passes to one of the disney waterparks....but if this is available...that would be wonderful!!
> 
> Here is the link to the newsletter: Newsletter



Yes, they gave us that option at our orientation... so it is still valid.


----------



## Shellyplus4

Hey, 

I am still new here and learning the ropes. How do I get our report added to the Anxiously Awaiting DATES! list? 

Thanks,


----------



## Shellyplus4

I am sure this is a dumb question... What is fairy Godmail??


----------



## Tonyababyrn

brookerene said:


> Yes, they gave us that option at our orientation... so it is still valid.



Thanks Brooke! I also found they offer 1/2 fishing trips. Now to decide which to do.


----------



## xanphylus

Shellyplus4 said:


> I am sure this is a dumb question... What is fairy Godmail??



Not a stupid question at all! Fairy Godmail is when someone is heading tot he World before your trip and is willing to send your kiddos a postcard from their fav character saying something like, "can't wait to see you! Love, Mickey!" or "It was great seeing you last month, Love Cinderella." Very cute stuff. And for those kids who are aware of the post marks, it is much more legit- since it is marked from Orlando.  Usually, if you get postcards sent to you, most people like to turn around and do the same special thing for someone else- pay it forward! I usually do like 5 cards or so every time we go. The kids love their "mickey mail".


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Shellyplus4 said:


> I am sure this is a dumb question... What is fairy Godmail??



It's usually a postcard that a "fairy godmother" will send to children at their home while the fairy godmother is visiting WDW. Just a little pixie dust.


----------



## Chipmonksmommy

I would love for someone to send something to my kids. Can't pm on here but email me at chipmonksmommy @ gmail dot com


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Guess what we got in the mail today?! Our GKTW packet!  Not too much longer now!


----------



## xanphylus

All excited!!!!! Preston, my BIL's son is getting his wish granted!! He is gonna wish for Disney of course and I can't wait until they get onto the Dis and start a PTR.  I will let them tell you his story, but remember he is the one asked everyone to pray for a long while back. He is finished with his radiation for now and I am sure he is very excited!


----------



## Tonyababyrn

Perrinsmommy said:


> Guess what we got in the mail today?! Our GKTW packet!  Not too much longer now!



YAY!!!


----------



## angeque143

xanphylus said:


> All excited!!!!! Preston, my BIL's son is getting his wish granted!! He is gonna wish for Disney of course and I can't wait until they get onto the Dis and start a PTR.  I will let them tell you his story, but remember he is the one asked everyone to pray for a long while back. He is finished with his radiation for now and I am sure he is very excited!



While I was not a member back then...THAT IS AWESOME NEWS!!!! ~~

I cant wait to read about him and his wish!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Where do you start the TR?


----------



## mom2pixies

WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY!!!!!

Brooke's fairy godmothers came today and she made her wish upon a star! Looks very likely that she'll have it granted! Check out our PTR for the details on her wish visit.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mommy2girlswv said:


> Where do you start the TR?



This should take you right to it. Just start it like you did for your PTR.
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Can't wait to start reading.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Mom2mitokids said:


> This should take you right to it. Just start it like you did for your PTR.
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18
> 
> Can't wait to start reading.



Thanks...


----------



## brookerene

Added the beginnings of our last full day.....  come check it out!


----------



## tinytreasures

GKTW question?
We are having problems with Avy and Hayden's wheelchairs. Do think it would be okay to ask our wheelchair people to send us the parts to GKTW?
Do you think they would have the tools we need. It doesn't look like it will be that hard to adapt them. I just don't think we will get the parts by tue when we leave. I bet they can two day them to florida so they are there when we get there.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Just started our TR..Not much!! Working on 1st day tonight!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41110444&posted=1#post41110444


----------



## Synovial

hi


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> hi



Everyone- this is my step-brother's wife! Her son is going on a make a wish trip. She is just learning the ropes on here!  

Hi!!!!  and  to the Wish Trip Thread!!! Can't wait to read all about Preston's wish!


----------



## billwendy

Synovial said:


> hi



Heeelllloooooo!!!!!!! Welcome!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post Day 1 on My TR!!! Come over and check it out


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Hi Wish Trippers,

I have started my pre-trip report for Bridget's wish trip and added her story today. The link is at the bottom of my siggy.


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> hi



Welcome, welcome, welcome!!! You'll find so much planning info here--as well as an awesome community of excited folks sharing similar stories!!! Can't wait to find out Preston's story.....



mysevendwarfs said:


> Hi Wish Trippers,
> 
> I have started my pre-trip report for Bridget's wish trip and added her story today. The link is at the bottom of my siggy.



Welcome!! Gonna go check it out.....


----------



## angeque143

Synovial said:


> hi







So look forward to hearing about you wonderful trip to Disney!!


----------



## evsmama30

hi jenn's sister-in-law!!!

welcome! and can't wait to hear about your family!


----------



## angeque143

Srtopping by to say hello...been really quiet here lately!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Synovial said:


> hi





mysevendwarfs said:


> Hi Wish Trippers,
> 
> I have started my pre-trip report for Bridget's wish trip and added her story today. The link is at the bottom of my siggy.


----------



## katieb4

Welcome to the new peoples from a new person!

Someone asked about being added to the awaiting dates list....please add us too!  Hoping to go In October

We got a Passporter today, so the kids have enjoyed reading that and doing some serious Disney Dreaming. So fun!

Off to read some PTR


----------



## billwendy

katieb4 said:


> Welcome to the new peoples from a new person!
> 
> Someone asked about being added to the awaiting dates list....please add us too!  Hoping to go In October
> 
> We got a Passporter today, so the kids have enjoyed reading that and doing some serious Disney Dreaming. So fun!
> 
> Off to read some PTR



When are you going to start your PTR??????


----------



## tinytreasures

Welcome Kathy I am from Mn too


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post part of Day 2: Keaton's Korral!!! Come over and get out the girls riding horses!!


----------



## jj0plin

I just posted Day 4 - Hollywood Studios!


----------



## mom2pixies

Things are progressing so quickly over here! Today, I had an e-mail and four phone calls from MAW--dates and flight are settled already--and we just had our wish visit on Saturday! 

Just wondering if anyone has a recent schedule of activities for GKTW? I went online, but the site shows the schedule as being 'File Not Found.' Obviously, the schedule may change considering our trip isn't until September, but I was hoping to get an idea of the different activities taking place at GKTW, so that I know what days are 'don't miss!' days. 

I can't believe that all of this is coming true....


----------



## Chipmonksmommy

Is anyone going the week of May 28th - June 3rd??


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Things are progressing so quickly over here! Today, I had an e-mail and four phone calls from MAW--dates and flight are settled already--and we just had our wish visit on Saturday!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has a recent schedule of activities for GKTW? I went online, but the site shows the schedule as being 'File Not Found.' Obviously, the schedule may change considering our trip isn't until September, but I was hoping to get an idea of the different activities taking place at GKTW, so that I know what days are 'don't miss!' days.
> 
> I can't believe that all of this is coming true....



http://www.gktw.org/cc_eblast/winter10/2village_guide_marchapril_web10.pdf  GKTW guide book


I've been working on my TR!!! We did a lot of the activities at GKTW.. MUST on your list is Marc's Dino Putt!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Add some more to my TR from Day 2


----------



## wbh1964

You guys have been so wonderful and such a wealth of information...I wanted to let you know that we heard from my dd Lindsay's wish granter today and they will be coming to our home next Monday night.  We are all so excited!!!  I am going to start a thread for her pre-trip report once I read up on where and how to do it with pictures.
I will post the link once I get educated...lol!
Thanks again for so much support!
Wendy


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I finished our IOA day and did our beach day. Please come check it out.


----------



## mom2pixies

mommy2girlswv said:


> http://www.gktw.org/cc_eblast/winter10/2village_guide_marchapril_web10.pdf  GKTW guide book
> 
> 
> I've been working on my TR!!! We did a lot of the activities at GKTW.. MUST on your list is Marc's Dino Putt!!!



Thanks, April! I'm coming to check out your page....



wbh1964 said:


> You guys have been so wonderful and such a wealth of information...I wanted to let you know that we heard from my dd Lindsay's wish granter today and they will be coming to our home next Monday night.  We are all so excited!!!  I am going to start a thread for her pre-trip report once I read up on where and how to do it with pictures.
> I will post the link once I get educated...lol!
> Thanks again for so much support!
> Wendy



We just had ours on Saturday and they have already started working on it. Amazing! Hope you have as great a time planning as we are!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> I finished our IOA day and did our beach day. Please come check it out.



I'm a-coming.....


----------



## katieb4

billwendy said:


> When are you going to start your PTR??????



Ta-da!  I did 


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41135717#post41135717


----------



## mom2pixies

We've got dates!!!! Going to Disney and GKTW September 8 to 15! Details are already starting to take shape--check out the PTR (and my shiny, new ticker!!!  below!


----------



## maroo

Oh my goodness!! LOTS to catch up on!

Lauren finished her last day of school today!  And life is so crazy!  




mom2pixies said:


> We've got dates!!!! Going to Disney and GKTW September 8 to 15! Details are already starting to take shape--check out the PTR (and my shiny, new ticker!!!  below!



Congrats!  Great dates!

I will add these!

And I am working on going back and adding all of the PTR's and such that I have missed over the past week!


----------



## maroo

evsmama30 said:


> Getting my stuff together and wondered if anyone needed fairy godmail? we will be in the world in a week
> 
> if you do, please just pm me the info and character you need and we will get it taken care of!!!
> 
> ONE WEEK!!!!!!



Woot Woot!!  

You guys have a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!




Shellyplus4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am still new here and learning the ropes. How do I get our report added to the Anxiously Awaiting DATES! list?
> 
> Thanks,



Sooooooo sorry!!!  This is my fault!  I have been sort of out of the DIS loop for the past few days - usually I am on here most every day or at least every other day...but this is a crazy month for me and I am going to sorta be out of pocket...

Do you have a pre-trip report started?  I will go look here in just a sec.....  



mommy2girlswv said:


> Where do you start the TR?



I saw you got an answer to this!  But I just wanted to say THANK YOU for starting a TR!  I will link it on the first page here in a bit! 



tinytreasures said:


> GKTW question?
> We are having problems with Avy and Hayden's wheelchairs. Do think it would be okay to ask our wheelchair people to send us the parts to GKTW?
> Do you think they would have the tools we need. It doesn't look like it will be that hard to adapt them. I just don't think we will get the parts by tue when we leave. I bet they can two day them to florida so they are there when we get there.



I would bring tools...as much as you can bring...I don't know about their wheelchairs, but I know we needed Lauren's tools more than once on this past trip (mostly the Allen wrenches - I have NO idea how to spell that!) and you will probably want to have as many tools as possible available to you as you are in the parks if you are having issues.

I hope you guys have so much fun!  
I am so jealous that I am missing this trip!!!  I have been there BOTH of the last times you were there and I just hate I am missing this!    I wanna go back to Disney!



Synovial said:


> hi



  Hello!!!   to the DIS!



angeque143 said:


> Srtopping by to say hello...been really quiet here lately!! Hope everyone is well!!



All is well here!  

Sorry I have been MIA.  

This is the crazy month...Lauren graduating and all the meetings, awards day, etc, etc, etc...my dear friend is getting married...then going on a week long trip with Lauren - so things are a bit crazy for me.  I am literally "working" in some form every single day from now until June 3rd.  So I am going to be sorta awol for a bit.  



katieb4 said:


> Welcome to the new peoples from a new person!
> 
> Someone asked about being added to the awaiting dates list....please add us too!  Hoping to go In October
> 
> We got a Passporter today, so the kids have enjoyed reading that and doing some serious Disney Dreaming. So fun!
> 
> Off to read some PTR



Love that you are welcoming the new people already!

Warm  to you, too!!!  



wbh1964 said:


> You guys have been so wonderful and such a wealth of information...I wanted to let you know that we heard from my dd Lindsay's wish granter today and they will be coming to our home next Monday night.  We are all so excited!!!  I am going to start a thread for her pre-trip report once I read up on where and how to do it with pictures.
> I will post the link once I get educated...lol!
> Thanks again for so much support!
> Wendy



Woot Woot!  Tonight?!?!?  I am so excited!!!!!  

You can check the info on post #2 for tips on posting pics and such!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Maroo, is their anyway you could change the first page wish child on my PTR and TR to January not Kaitlyn


----------



## chelleydi77

Note to self:  you cannot skip any days or else you will be horribly behind!!!  

There's so much to catch up on, dates, TR's, PTR's!


----------



## mom2pixies

Am I the only one walking around with a big dumb smile on her face? I feel like I am in the middle of an incredible dream---one from which, I hope I never wake up!! She's going to Disney! 

I simply can't wait for that first moment when she sees the castle....I've been dreaming of it for years....

Just feeling so blessed for health, happiness, kind strangers and wonderful wishes!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Am I the only one walking around with a big dumb smile on her face? I feel like I am in the middle of an incredible dream---one from which, I hope I never wake up!! She's going to Disney!
> 
> I simply can't wait for that first moment when she sees the castle....I've been dreaming of it for years....
> 
> Just feeling so blessed for health, happiness, kind strangers and wonderful wishes!



I was the same way!!! but I so glad it over now!! We really wore her out!!! She didn't ride many rides, but saw every character that she wanted to!!! That was my fave part!!! We took her into so many stores to let her buy something and she never saw anything she wanted... She met Cinderalla(Note she never saw cinderalla movies before) She fell in love and walk in the store after and wanted the whole cinderalla outfit because she wanted to be like her. I cried little bit!!! I wish I could had video tape every moment, but couldn't!!! This past week has help me forget about the last three years for week!! Like how I'll never forget this past three years and very word that was said to me.. I'll never forget this trip and everything she said to me!! It was one in life time trip!! That huge big dumb smile will always been their! Everytime you see something disney!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Am I the only one walking around with a big dumb smile on her face? I feel like I am in the middle of an incredible dream---one from which, I hope I never wake up!! She's going to Disney!
> 
> I simply can't wait for that first moment when she sees the castle....I've been dreaming of it for years....
> 
> Just feeling so blessed for health, happiness, kind strangers and wonderful wishes!



Oh yea, Character meal are GREAT!!! My dd is three yrs old and she loved Hollywood and Vine with Disney Jr. Characters


----------



## angeque143

One of our Wish Trippers is in the Paper for the GKTW celebration....ARI! 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/features/os-give-kids-the-world-20110516,0,6922734.story


----------



## Owensheart

I finally updated Owen's PTR.  Still no word from the wish manager, but his wish granters said everything is in motion.  We are hoping to get some dates before July... our requested dates are for the first week of December.  

We decided to stay at GKTW and really enjoy the village.  We'll then extend our trip (out of pocket) and stay in one of the resort hotels at Disneyworld for a few extra days. 

I am loving all your TR's and PTR's even if I don't find time to comment always.


----------



## maroo

Owensheart said:


> I finally updated Owen's PTR.  Still no word from the wish manager, but his wish granters said everything is in motion.  We are hoping to get some dates before July... our requested dates are for the first week of December.
> 
> We decided to stay at GKTW and really enjoy the village.  We'll then extend our trip (out of pocket) and stay in one of the resort hotels at Disneyworld for a few extra days.
> 
> I am loving all your TR's and PTR's even if I don't find time to comment always.



Awesome!  Keep us posted on your dates!!



mommy2girlswv said:


> Maroo, is their anyway you could change the first page wish child on my PTR and TR to January not Kaitlyn



I put the wrong name?!?!?!?!?!?!

How completely Goofy was that?!?!?  

I am so terribly sorry and will fix that right now!!


----------



## angeque143

MAROO

Somehow Eva's dates were not changed...they are supposed to be Sept 6-12 and instead PERRIN"s dates were...Can you fix it please? THANK SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

angeque143 said:


> MAROO
> 
> Somehow Eva's dates were not changed...they are supposed to be Sept 6-12 and instead PERRIN"s dates were...Can you fix it please? THANK SO MUCH!!!



Haha. I just saw that yesterday and got kinda confused!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

maroo said:


> Awesome!  Keep us posted on your dates!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put the wrong name?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> How completely Goofy was that?!?!?
> 
> I am so terribly sorry and will fix that right now!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Don't know if there are any other mermaid fans on this thread, but if so--new Mermaid Transformation package being offered at Pirates League this summer--in honour of the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie. Check out the DIS Blog or my PTR below for deets!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> One of our Wish Trippers is in the Paper for the GKTW celebration....ARI!
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/features/os-give-kids-the-world-20110516,0,6922734.story



Great article! Love that Ari and the Cohen family took part!


----------



## shruley

We had Gabriella's Going Away Party last night!  The girls had SO much fun!!!  Posted a recap and several pictures on our PTR...only 4 more days!  Can't believe it!!!   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41155259#post41155259


----------



## Chipmonksmommy

i have a couple of questions. 

1.  does anyone know if GKTW or MAW gives the kids autograph books? or if i need to buy or make them before we leave for Fla.?


2. Is anyones wish trip during the week we will be there? May 28th - June 3rd?


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Chipmonksmommy said:


> i have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  does anyone know if GKTW or MAW gives the kids autograph books? or if i need to buy or make them before we leave for Fla.?
> 
> 
> 2. Is anyones wish trip during the week we will be there? May 28th - June 3rd?



You should either buy them before you leave or from what I heard, the walmart next to GKTW has a good selection and we are going to be there the 2nd-8th!! AND we are from the ATX area!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Chipmonksmommy said:


> i have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  does anyone know if GKTW or MAW gives the kids autograph books? or if i need to buy or make them before we leave for Fla.?
> 
> 
> 2. Is anyones wish trip during the week we will be there? May 28th - June 3rd?



Yea, unless things have changed there is no GKTW or MAW autograph books. 

We are not on a wish trip this time (our Wish trip was in 2009) but we will be there May 29th- June 3rd.


----------



## sammie girl

Hi everyone.  We took our wish trip 2 years ago and shortly after returning home had to get rid of internet due to budget.  We now have it back and I am so excited to catch up on everyone and meet new people on here.  We will be going back to Disney in Sept. if anyone is going to be there during that time we would love to meet up with you.


----------



## Corrine 1973

sammie girl said:


> Hi everyone.  We took our wish trip 2 years ago and shortly after returning home had to get rid of internet due to budget.  We now have it back and I am so excited to catch up on everyone and meet new people on here.  We will be going back to Disney in Sept. if anyone is going to be there during that time we would love to meet up with you.



Hey sammie girl,
Glad to see you back.  Hope you are all doing good.  How is your DD doing?


----------



## kdzbear

Corrine 1973 said:


> Yea, unless things have changed there is no GKTW or MAW autograph books.
> 
> We are not on a wish trip this time (our Wish trip was in 2009) but we will be there May 29th- June 3rd.



I am so excited that Liam's trip is so close!


sammie girl said:


> Hi everyone.  We took our wish trip 2 years ago and shortly after returning home had to get rid of internet due to budget.  We now have it back and I am so excited to catch up on everyone and meet new people on here.  We will be going back to Disney in Sept. if anyone is going to be there during that time we would love to meet up with you.



Welcome back Samie girl!  I have been MIA for awhile. Our school system re-tests kids when they turn age 6. At age 6 they loose their Developmental Delay title. This is just in our district. The rest of the state keeps it until age 9. After 6 months of appeals it looks as if Tyler might get to keep his DD title for one more year. Other wise they want to put him in a Mentally Retarded (MR) classroom and bus him across town. It has been a long fight, but I think we are close to the end.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post Part of Day 2, SeaWorld...Come over and check it out!!!


----------



## sammie girl

My DD is doing o.k.  In the last 2 years I have went back to work part-time and enrolled my kids in public school.  Public school is wonderful and very welcoming of my DD's illness.  As most of you know with illness comes depression.  My DD wrote a suicide letter last month with method date and time included.  Thankfuly I found it in time and she is now getting help with her depression over her illness.  I can't wait to catch up on everyone's stories.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Hi everyone! Just stopping by to say hi! The intro pages look great Maroo!!! You are so awesome! I did finally finish my TR, and added a mini trip report to Legoland and SD zoos that we did using our passport from GKTW. Now I am browsing around the DIS to refresh my memory of all the things we didn't get to do, or skipped because of the kids, because Tim and I are hoping to go by ourselves next month. We will probably only do a day or two in WDW but we would really like to go back. Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I can't believe how many new TRs and PTRs there are in the past year since we went. Wow!!!


----------



## Alanae

I'm new to the boards and found them while scrolling the net for information on Wish Kids and Disney trips.  What a GREAT site!  My daughter just sent her information back to our local MAW foundation and is wishing to go to Disney.  Patience is not one of my families strong points lol Everyone is so excited they can barely stand it and the more I explain that it's going to take a while the more they seem to bounce off the walls 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723651


----------



## Corrine 1973

Just watched the new episode of Orlando Attractions Magazine and there was a report on GKTW.  Here is the link if anyone want to go check it out.

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/05/19/the-show-episode-25/


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Corrine 1973 said:


> Just watched the new episode of Orlando Attractions Magazine and there was a report on GKTW.  Here is the link if anyone want to go check it out.
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/05/19/the-show-episode-25/



Very cool!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## mpawluk

this july will be our first ever trip to disneyworld. We'll be staying at GKTW, and we will be there for 2 birthdays, my 29th, and my son's 5th.  I'm very excited and trying to roughly plan our time there.  Our wish grantor has some tricks up her sleave, but we're still in the dark about what our wish trip will include, so we're looking forward to it nonetheless.


----------



## xanphylus

mpawluk said:


> this july will be our first ever trip to disneyworld. We'll be staying at GKTW, and we will be there for 2 birthdays, my 29th, and my son's 5th.  I'm very excited and trying to roughly plan our time there.  Our wish grantor has some tricks up her sleave, but we're still in the dark about what our wish trip will include, so we're looking forward to it nonetheless.



 You will find lots and lots of information here! Hope to read more about your family and your trip plans- everyone here will try to help with any questions you may have!


----------



## katieb4

Corrine 1973 said:


> Just watched the new episode of Orlando Attractions Magazine and there was a report on GKTW.  Here is the link if anyone want to go check it out.
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2011/05/19/the-show-episode-25/



Fun!  thanks for sharing!




mpawluk said:


> this july will be our first ever trip to disneyworld. We'll be staying at GKTW, and we will be there for 2 birthdays, my 29th, and my son's 5th.  I'm very excited and trying to roughly plan our time there.  Our wish grantor has some tricks up her sleave, but we're still in the dark about what our wish trip will include, so we're looking forward to it nonetheless.



Hello!  We are hoping to go in October and hit my hubby's bday and my daughter....that would be just a blast I think!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

mpawluk said:


> this july will be our first ever trip to disneyworld. We'll be staying at GKTW, and we will be there for 2 birthdays, my 29th, and my son's 5th.  I'm very excited and trying to roughly plan our time there.  Our wish grantor has some tricks up her sleave, but we're still in the dark about what our wish trip will include, so we're looking forward to it nonetheless.



Congratulations on your upcoming trip.  We will be at GKTW in July too and it will be one of our kids birthdays.   Make sure you get birthday buttons if you go to any of the Disney parks on your birthday.  I hope all you have a wonderful trip with lots of Pixie dust


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> MAROO
> 
> Somehow Eva's dates were not changed...they are supposed to be Sept 6-12 and instead PERRIN"s dates were...Can you fix it please? THANK SO MUCH!!!





Perrinsmommy said:


> Haha. I just saw that yesterday and got kinda confused!



I have no words on this one...just...

  

and



I think stress at work has me !!!!    



sammie girl said:


> Hi everyone.  We took our wish trip 2 years ago and shortly after returning home had to get rid of internet due to budget.  We now have it back and I am so excited to catch up on everyone and meet new people on here.  We will be going back to Disney in Sept. if anyone is going to be there during that time we would love to meet up with you.



Hello!!!!  2 years ago?!?!?!  Oh my gosh, how time is just FLYING! 

How are ya!?!?  How is everyone doing??


----------



## mom2pixies

mpawluk said:


> this july will be our first ever trip to disneyworld. We'll be staying at GKTW, and we will be there for 2 birthdays, my 29th, and my son's 5th.  I'm very excited and trying to roughly plan our time there.  Our wish grantor has some tricks up her sleave, but we're still in the dark about what our wish trip will include, so we're looking forward to it nonetheless.



Hiya! You've found the right place to be---loads of info and wise been-there, done-that people on these boards. And, I'm glad your wish grantor has a few surprises up your sleeve---somethings are just better kept secret!!!  Can you tell I actually LIKE surprises?



Alanae said:


> I'm new to the boards and found them while scrolling the net for information on Wish Kids and Disney trips.  What a GREAT site!  My daughter just sent her information back to our local MAW foundation and is wishing to go to Disney.  Patience is not one of my families strong points lol Everyone is so excited they can barely stand it and the more I explain that it's going to take a while the more they seem to bounce off the walls
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723651



Hope she has her wish come true! Our daughter just had her wish granted and we are over the moon with planning it!


Just wanted to wish any Canadians on the boards a Happy Victoria Day weekend! (It's our kick-off long weekend to the summer--similar to Memorial Day weekend.) May the sun shine on your picnics and bbqs, patios and cottages all weekend long....


----------



## wbh1964

We will meet with Lindsay's "Wish Granters" Mon night.  Any words of wisdom or advice?  I don't know why but I am really nervous about the meeting.  Lindsay will be 16 in August and wants to do a disney/Universal trip but does not want to stay at GKTW...she wants so badly to stay on property and I guess I am just afraid that they will decline her request.  ANy others out there stayed on Dis property with a wish trip?
Thanks!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

wbh1964 said:


> We will meet with Lindsay's "Wish Granters" Mon night.  Any words of wisdom or advice?  I don't know why but I am really nervous about the meeting.  Lindsay will be 16 in August and wants to do a disney/Universal trip but does not want to stay at GKTW...she wants so badly to stay on property and I guess I am just afraid that they will decline her request.  ANy others out there stayed on Dis property with a wish trip?
> Thanks!!!



I know people _have_ stayed on Property  in the past - but wow - Lindsay doesn't know what she'll be missing if she doesn't stay at GKTW.


----------



## Manymosi

We stayed on property, at Wilderness Lodge! For us it was the best choice, although GKTW *is *an amazing place. GKTW is somewhat oriented toward younger kids. It will be entirely up to your local chapter whether or not they will book you on property. I think it may have helped us that we went during a slow time.
You can look here at our PTR/TR for some details.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38028912#post38028912
 Page 6 is where our actual trip report starts. I think Lindsay should go for it and ask for what she truly wants.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

wbh1964 said:


> We will meet with Lindsay's "Wish Granters" Mon night.  Any words of wisdom or advice?  I don't know why but I am really nervous about the meeting.  Lindsay will be 16 in August and wants to do a disney/Universal trip but does not want to stay at GKTW...she wants so badly to stay on property and I guess I am just afraid that they will decline her request.  ANy others out there stayed on Dis property with a wish trip?
> Thanks!!!



My daughter is 17(was 16 at time of her wish) and she still wanted to stay at GKTW. It's just an amazing place. We didn't do any of the parties besides the Christmas party. Its just the atmosphere of the place. Knowing my daughter..or in my case 2 daughters has a star hanging that will be there forever. You also get all your meals free there. My feeling is..you can always stay on property, but GKTW is a once in a lifetime Chance. It's your daughter wish though.. and if she really wants to stay on property...I think they can do it. It does cost more for MAW..so I do believe it's up to the chapter. I know someone from one chapter and they couldn't do it, I know another person from a different chapter and they stayed on property, and then I know some that also stayed on property, but they didn't get a lot of spending cash to cover the cost of staying on property.  


BTW...Welcome to the Disboards.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

I've post the rest of Day 2!!


----------



## Synovial

Hi!  This is my first time on here other than registering.  My husband and I have 2 sons. My 12 year old has had severe pain in his right leg around the knee for 6 years.  I have taken him to numerous doctors in all fields and all of them said they couldn't find anything wrong with him.  They told me to take him home and maybe he would grow out of it.  Finally the last 2 years his leg has started to get a visible lump on it, so we saw another pediatrician in October and drew his attention to it and he didn't know what it was, but sent us to another doctor, who sent us to a tumor specialist.  He thought it was a nerve tumor and wanted to do a biopsy to make sure.  When he did the biopsy he saw more cells than he was expecting.  The biopsy was sent to Emory.  They had it for 2 weeks and finally  indentified it as Synovial Cell Sarcoma, which is one of the rarest of the rare cancers.  In January the majority of the tumor was removed along with a lot of muscle to get a clear margin.  A small portion had moved to the synovial fluid in his knee and could not be removed surgically, so in March he started 31 radiation treatments 5 days a week. He finished at the end of April and is now taking Physical Therapy 2 days a week to learn how to walk right again, because he has limped for the past 4 years.  He has to go for X-Rays every 2 months to make sure his growth plate in that leg is still open and growing and an MRI every 3 months to make sure it is not coming back or spreading or another kind of cancer developing from the radiation and a CT Scan once a year.  He has been on the hold list for Make A Wish Foundation since November and we got a call from them 2 weeks ago saying that he has made it up on the actual list now and we would be getting a call for someone to come to our house and get his wish.  He wants to go to Disney World.  He has been very upbeat and smiles all the time and never complains about anything.


----------



## Alanae

Synovial Welcome!!  I'm new here myself and it's so exciting.  I hope you and your family get your call soon.  We are waiting for the much anticipated "wish" call ourselves  

Your son must be a very strong boy to have endured so much.  It's always amazed me that no matter what battles our children have had to fight they always seem to come out the other end with a big smile plastered to their faces.  I think all our children are a true testimony to the wonders of the human spirit.  I know I have learned so much from my daughter.  She has been through so much and is still such a happy social thing that I find that no matter what challenges I face personally I have a hard time feeling sorry for myself. 

I hope your son gets his wish soon and that he continues to do well with his recovery.


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> Hi!  This is my first time on here other than registering.  My husband and I have 2 sons. My 12 year old has had severe pain in his right leg around the knee for 6 years.  I have taken him to numerous doctors in all fields and all of them said they couldn't find anything wrong with him.  They told me to take him home and maybe he would grow out of it.  Finally the last 2 years his leg has started to get a visible lump on it, so we saw another pediatrician in October and drew his attention to it and he didn't know what it was, but sent us to another doctor, who sent us to a tumor specialist.  He thought it was a nerve tumor and wanted to do a biopsy to make sure.  When he did the biopsy he saw more cells than he was expecting.  The biopsy was sent to Emory.  They had it for 2 weeks and finally  indentified it as Synovial Cell Sarcoma, which is one of the rarest of the rare cancers.  In January the majority of the tumor was removed along with a lot of muscle to get a clear margin.  A small portion had moved to the synovial fluid in his knee and could not be removed surgically, so in March he started 31 radiation treatments 5 days a week. He finished at the end of April and is now taking Physical Therapy 2 days a week to learn how to walk right again, because he has limped for the past 4 years.  He has to go for X-Rays every 2 months to make sure his growth plate in that leg is still open and growing and an MRI every 3 months to make sure it is not coming back or spreading or another kind of cancer developing from the radiation and a CT Scan once a year.  He has been on the hold list for Make A Wish Foundation since November and we got a call from them 2 weeks ago saying that he has made it up on the actual list now and we would be getting a call for someone to come to our house and get his wish.  He wants to go to Disney World.  He has been very upbeat and smiles all the time and never complains about anything.





Hiya! Glad to see you're back! I heard from mom that he pulled the drain tube out of his knee by himself at the doctor's office!!!  Did he really?!? That is soooo 12 year old boy. Yuck! Talk to ya later! Start a PTR (Pre Trip Report!!!) We want to know all about your planning and how the wish granter visit goes and all. Go back to the first page and look at Maroo's post for the how to lesson, or call me if you need too. lol


----------



## xanphylus

Alanae said:


> Synovial Welcome!!  I'm new here myself and it's so exciting.  .



Wow- just noticed you are from NC, what part? I am visiting Orrum (country area lol) this weekend and seeing family! I also have family near Charlotte.


----------



## maroo

Which of our wish families is from Joplin?  I can't remember towns?


----------



## maroo

We lost MinnieLor...

Very active on the boards.  Her husband was also killed tonight.  They were not a wish family - but were very active on the boards (not only the DIS - also on the Be Our Guest Podcast Board).     Very very sad!


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> We lost MinnieLor...
> 
> Very active on the boards.  Her husband was also killed tonight.  They were not a wish family - but were very active on the boards (not only the DIS - also on the Be Our Guest Podcast Board).     Very very sad!



Oh no! From what Maroo? Was it the Tornadoes? I will pray for them tonight for sure!


----------



## maroo

xanphylus said:


> Oh no! From what Maroo? Was it the Tornadoes? I will pray for them tonight for sure!



yes...it was the tornadoes...






This is a picture of her...

She loved GKTW...I hope we will do a fundraiser in her Memory at some point in the near future.


----------



## DaveF45150

Maroo: Can you put this in the We Are Going thread? Thanks

Hey any wish families going between Sept 7th and the 13th? We are a Wish family 2 times over once with my son in 2003 and second with my daughter this past December. We are going to be stay on Disney property with a life time pass to GKTW village. If anyone is going and would like to meet up please feel free to post interest. Even if it's your first time my family and I would like to show you around and show the ins and outs of getting through the crowds.


----------



## DaveF45150

maroo said:


> yes...it was the tornadoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of her...
> 
> She loved GKTW...I hope we will do a fundraiser in her Memory at some point in the near future.



WOW.....Thoughts are with her and her family. I am sure she is going to be missed.


----------



## DaveF45150

Mom2mitokids said:


> My daughter is 17(was 16 at time of her wish) and she still wanted to stay at GKTW. It's just an amazing place. We didn't do any of the parties besides the Christmas party. Its just the atmosphere of the place. Knowing my daughter..or in my case 2 daughters has a star hanging that will be there forever. You also get all your meals free there. My feeling is..you can always stay on property, but GKTW is a once in a lifetime Chance. It's your daughter wish though.. and if she really wants to stay on property...I think they can do it. It does cost more for MAW..so I do believe it's up to the chapter. I know someone from one chapter and they couldn't do it, I know another person from a different chapter and they stayed on property, and then I know some that also stayed on property, but they didn't get a lot of spending cash to cover the cost of staying on property.
> 
> 
> BTW...Welcome to the Disboards.




I agree staying at Give Kids the World Village is a once in a life time event. I also understand the age, but there is so much for everyone of all ages to do. We stayed there twice once with my son in 2003 then my daughter in 2010. You will save a lot from buying food because GKTW feeds you breakfast and dinner. And if you get back from the parks late you can have pizza sent to your villa for free as long as it's before 10pm. You can also get free camera's, and video recorders from the front desk at GKTW which will you from having to pack your personal one. There are so many perks by stay at GKTW village. The only perk I wish Disney would open to GKTW village is the EMH's. But that's a different subject. Either way you all will have a blast.


----------



## cajunfan

maroo said:


> We lost MinnieLor...
> 
> Very active on the boards.  Her husband was also killed tonight.  They were not a wish family - but were very active on the boards (not only the DIS - also on the Be Our Guest Podcast Board).     Very very sad!



Mary,

I am so sorry to hear this! I will keep you and their family in my prayers.

I for some reason am thinking that I sent big give items to someone in Joplin, but for the life of me can't remember who...

Lynn


----------



## katieb4

Welcome Synovial!  I have a 12 year old boy, they are something else huh??


  How very sad!!  Enough with the tornados this year!!  Its heartbreaking!



On a happy note, we have DATES!  We are leaving on Gabbie's wish trip October 14 and returning October 21.  We will start the trip by staying at a hotel on October 13 closer to the airport....this is my sons birthday!  While there, we will also need to celebrate our other daughters birthday and my hubby's!  Gabbie asked about her birthday when I told her the dates, and I told her every day we will celebrate her (then the wild dancing commenced)


----------



## mommy2girlswv

post US/IOU day!! Come over and check them out!! 
My prayers are with all the families in MO!! I have family KS and saw pictures from the last few days


----------



## vegaangel82

My dates arent showing!!!!

Gabriella is going on a Disney Cruise Sept 10-15!!!


----------



## angeque143

katieb4 said:


> Welcome Synovial!  I have a 12 year old boy, they are something else huh??
> 
> 
> How very sad!!  Enough with the tornados this year!!  Its heartbreaking!
> 
> 
> 
> On a happy note, we have DATES!  We are leaving on Gabbie's wish trip October 14 and returning October 21.  We will start the trip by staying at a hotel on October 13 closer to the airport....this is my sons birthday!  While there, we will also need to celebrate our other daughters birthday and my hubby's!  Gabbie asked about her birthday when I told her the dates, and I told her every day we will celebrate her (then the wild dancing commenced)





vegaangel82 said:


> My dates arent showing!!!!
> 
> Gabriella is going on a Disney Cruise Sept 10-15!!!



 YAY FOR DATES!!!!


----------



## Sean's momma

can we be added to this uber-cool list? we are anxiously awaiting dates, will be early november most likely. I started a PTR but don't know how to link it for you


----------



## brookerene

maroo said:


> We lost MinnieLor...
> 
> Very active on the boards.  Her husband was also killed tonight.  They were not a wish family - but were very active on the boards (not only the DIS - also on the Be Our Guest Podcast Board).     Very very sad!



That is heartbreaking... I hope that their family will be comforted during this time....



Also welcome to the new families here...!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> We lost MinnieLor...
> 
> Very active on the boards.  Her husband was also killed tonight.  They were not a wish family - but were very active on the boards (not only the DIS - also on the Be Our Guest Podcast Board).     Very very sad!



This is so sad. I will be keeping all the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

DaveF45150 said:


> I agree staying at Give Kids the World Village is a once in a life time event. I also understand the age, but there is so much for everyone of all ages to do. We stayed there twice once with my son in 2003 then my daughter in 2010. You will save a lot from buying food because GKTW feeds you breakfast and dinner. And if you get back from the parks late you can have pizza sent to your villa for free as long as it's before 10pm. You can also get free camera's, and video recorders from the front desk at GKTW which will you from having to pack your personal one. There are so many perks by stay at GKTW village. The only perk I wish Disney would open to GKTW village is the EMH's. But that's a different subject. Either way you all will have a blast.



We too have stayed at GKTW twice. My youngest went in 08 and my other daughter went march 2011. Both times we were able to stay for EMH. The CM told us they would never kick a MAW family out.


----------



## sammie girl

My heart is breaking for the towns south of me.  My cousins mom is still missing and all we know is that her house is totalled but they won't let any family near the area yet.  Such a tragic event.  

Someone asked who would be there in Sept?  We will be going back Sept 1-10.  My daughter was a wish child 2 years ago and this is our first time back and yes we will be visiting GKTW.  One of our main reasons for going back.

Hold your loved ones close as you will never know when it will be the last time.


----------



## mom2pixies

Thinking of everyone affected by the tornadoes in Missouri. So sad! Natural disasters like these are just so unpredictable and ruthless in their destruction! In Alberta last week, there was a brutal wildfire storm that devastated a town of 7,000 people. At least half of the town was burnt to the ground--absolutely horrific damage--but amazingly, no one was killed. Doesn't sound as fortunate for the Joplin community. I will be praying for those families....

As for new wish families!! A big WELCOME!!! You will find lots of answers to your million questions here. I know I have!


----------



## DaveF45150

They told us we couldn't stay because we were not on property. Guess it's who you talk to. They should just include GKTW so there is no grey area it will be in black and white.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

:U[





sammie girl said:


> My heart is breaking for the towns south of me.  My cousins mom is still missing and all we know is that her house is totalled but they won't let any family near the area yet.  Such a tragic event.
> 
> Someone asked who would be there in Sept?  We will be going back Sept 1-10.  My daughter was a wish child 2 years ago and this is our first time back and yes we will be visiting GKTW.  One of our main reasons for going back.
> 
> Hold your loved ones close as you will never know when it will be the last time.



Praying for your family Sammie Girl! 

This was on my heart all night. Thinking of you Maroo and all Of MinnieLors ifriends and family.
[





maroo said:


> yes...it was the tornadoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of her...
> 
> She loved GKTW...I hope we will do a fundraiser in her Memory at some point in the near future.


----------



## brookerene

I guess that with all that is given... I don't think it really matters whether or not they allow GKTW to have EMH....most wish kids can't last that extra time....  but I know I am just greatful to have been able to go.  I don't think we should ask for more than has been already given... these trips are gifts and I would think it rude to ask someone who gave me a gift for more or tell them that is wasn't enough... that their gift was insufficient....  on the other hand if they offer more then it would be polite to accept it....


----------



## mom2pixies

katieb4 said:


> Welcome Synovial!  I have a 12 year old boy, they are something else huh??
> 
> 
> How very sad!!  Enough with the tornados this year!!  Its heartbreaking!
> 
> 
> 
> On a happy note, we have DATES!  We are leaving on Gabbie's wish trip October 14 and returning October 21.  We will start the trip by staying at a hotel on October 13 closer to the airport....this is my sons birthday!  While there, we will also need to celebrate our other daughters birthday and my hubby's!  Gabbie asked about her birthday when I told her the dates, and I told her every day we will celebrate her (then the wild dancing commenced)



Congrats on the dates---sounds like it will be a very celebratory trip!


----------



## mom2pixies

vegaangel82 said:


> My dates arent showing!!!!
> 
> Gabriella is going on a Disney Cruise Sept 10-15!!!



Awesome!!! What fun!!!



DaveF45150 said:


> Maroo: Can you put this in the We Are Going thread? Thanks
> 
> Hey any wish families going between Sept 7th and the 13th? We are a Wish family 2 times over once with my son in 2003 and second with my daughter this past December. We are going to be stay on Disney property with a life time pass to GKTW village. If anyone is going and would like to meet up please feel free to post interest. Even if it's your first time my family and I would like to show you around and show the ins and outs of getting through the crowds.



What is a 'life time pass' at GKTW? Do you mean being able to return to look at the kids' stars or volunteer? Sorry to ask if it's already been mentioned on this thread, but I've never heard of a lifetime pass.


----------



## katieb4

I have a question too, in addition to the life time pass......

What are some fun ways to make birthdays special at Disney?  My 6 year old (not the wish kiddo) will turn 7 in the middle of the trip, I"m thinking of going to Hollywood studios on that day to see the Little Mermaid show as she is an Aerial NUT.  Any other ideas?


----------



## sgarrity

We meet with the wish granters today! We will be driving about 40 mintues to meet the granters as there are not any in our region.   DeAnna is so excited.  She has picked out her outfit.  She is going to wear the Lilo dress (revrob made for her) and take her Stitch (Mommy2girlswv) mailed to her.  We bought new red flip flops and a big red flower to put in her hair.  She said "she wanted the wishers to remember that she loves Lilo". 

About the wish yesterday AM she said she was going to still wish for a Disney Cruise with days at Disney world even though I read her the part from the MAW packet stating she cannot get that wish.  At lunch she said she would just wish for the cruise.  At Dinner she was only going to wish for Disney World and last night as I was tucking her in she said "Mom could I wish for Disney Land?, I've never been to California."  The only consistency is that she wants to meet and eat with Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## Em'swish

Hi Everyone,

Hope this is where I am supposed to be posting.  We just got a letter in the mail for MAW that my 4.5 year old Emily is being granted her wish.  I have so many mixed emotions right now.  I am so happy for my little one has gone through so much like all of yours.  Yet at the same time so sad that she has so many issues to qualify her for this.  We already know that Em wants nothing more then to be a princess and see mickey mouse.  She LOVE all of Disney.  So any tips or anything else that will come in handy will be fantastic.  

I will tell you a little about my Em.  She is a spunky 4.5 year old who is a former 30 week preemie who went through a ton in her 11 weeks in the NICU.  She ended up having part of her colon removed.  She also has Eosinophilic esophagitis and as of now only has 3 safe foods.  So becasue of that she is fed via a g-tube.  She also has a Chiairi Malformation that in 2 weeks she will have brain surgery.  6 weeks ago she had spinal surger for an archnoid cyst on her spine.  She also has dentinogenesis imperfecta, which means she was born without any dentin on her teeth so she has all caps.  If you would like she has a caringbride page and you are all more then welcome to look at it.  Since I can't post links yet, it's under Emily wallace

So any tips, or what is next for us would be great.  I called them when I got the letter just to say thank you and she said that a wish granter will be coming to the house soon and we should get more info in the mail.  So I look forward to this.

This came at such a great time since she is having her surgery soon.  Something for us all to look forward too!

Thanks and look forward to getting to know all of you!!

Melissa


----------



## mom2pixies

There are soooo many ways to make a birthday special! Here's a few I can think of off the top of my head: 

 - If your daughter is into princesses, you could try to get her an appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo salon (in MK and in DTD) for a princess makeover. 
 - You could also consider going to a Character Dining Meal (such as lunch at Cinderella's Castle, breakfast with Chef Mickey's gang or dinner at the Crystal Palace with Winnie the Pooh, etc.) Make certain to say it's for a birthday and she'll be treated to confetti on the table, signed birthday cards or a cupcake. 
 - If she would be interested in pirates, you could either get her a pirate's makeover (or mermaid transformation--only until early July, however!) for $30 at the Pirate's League. 
 - Sign her up for one of the resort pirate cruises--it's a 2-hour boat excursion (kids only, no parents) that has the crew take the kids on a pirate's adventure from resort to resort, they read a map, find bury treasure, enjoy a lunch, etc. Again, I think it's about $30
 - You could get tix for the Fireworks Desserts party--a special drinks and desserts meal on a restaurant terrace during a Fireworks show--great seats! 
 - Pirates and Pals cruise for the family--drinks, snacks, boat cruise with music and games and trivia, followed by the Fireworks show. 
 - Hot Air Balloon Flight (room for up to 30 people at a time) in DTD 
 - Pick-a-Pearl in Japan in Epcot or at DTD - choose an oyster from the tank and watch as someone opens it up, cleans and measures your cultured pearl. Then, either keep the pearl or have it set into jewelery. (I think it's $18)
- Attend the free Alice in Wonderland tea party at the Grand Floridian - I think it's an hour long event with the Mad Hatter and Alice. Kids drink 'tea' and decorate cupcakes, do singalongs and games. 
- If you really want to spoil her, you can reserve a spot for the Perfectly Princess Tea Party. It costs $250 (for an adult and a child), but you get to have a meal with Aurora and other entertainers. The kids get all kinds of goodies--a doll, a bracelet, a tiara, a rose, a scrapbook page, etc. They singalong, have storytime, do a craft, play games, etc. Very costly, but probably a lot of fun! 
 - Just take her to the Grand Floridian for a quiet, simple mother-daughter tea. 
 - Go to DTD and make a little scavenger hunt while shopping -- pick up MisMatched socks, free Godiva chocolates, run through the fountains without getting wet, check out the animatronic dinos at TRex restaurant, etc. 

Or--and here's the easy one--simply go to Guest Services and get her a Birthday Button (free). She can wear it and feel special all day long. CMs will wish her happy birthday all day long, some will give little freebies like popcorn or cookies, others might sing her happy birthday, etc! 

Are you staying on Disney property or GKTW? Because there are also some special room things, too. Free wake-up calls at Disney and a special birthday balloon and card packages at GKTW. 

And, if she's an Ariel fan--check out my thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2712736. My daughter is nuts for her, too!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

katieb4 said:


> I have a question too, in addition to the life time pass......
> 
> What are some fun ways to make birthdays special at Disney?  My 6 year old (not the wish kiddo) will turn 7 in the middle of the trip, I"m thinking of going to Hollywood studios on that day to see the Little Mermaid show as she is an Aerial NUT.  Any other ideas?



What is the lifetime pass???


----------



## katieb4

Mom2mitokids said:


> What is the lifetime pass???



I don't know, I was asking that question too like the poster above me, but my post ended up on  new page so it doens't make sense really!  Sorry!




mom2pixies said:


> There are soooo many ways to make a birthday special! Here's a few I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> - If your daughter is into princesses, you could try to get her an appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo salon (in MK and in DTD) for a princess makeover.
> - You could also consider going to a Character Dining Meal (such as lunch at Cinderella's Castle, breakfast with Chef Mickey's gang or dinner at the Crystal Palace with Winnie the Pooh, etc.) Make certain to say it's for a birthday and she'll be treated to confetti on the table, signed birthday cards or a cupcake.
> - If she would be interested in pirates, you could either get her a pirate's makeover (or mermaid transformation--only until early July, however!) for $30 at the Pirate's League.
> - Sign her up for one of the resort pirate cruises--it's a 2-hour boat excursion (kids only, no parents) that has the crew take the kids on a pirate's adventure from resort to resort, they read a map, find bury treasure, enjoy a lunch, etc. Again, I think it's about $30
> - You could get tix for the Fireworks Desserts party--a special drinks and desserts meal on a restaurant terrace during a Fireworks show--great seats!
> - Pirates and Pals cruise for the family--drinks, snacks, boat cruise with music and games and trivia, followed by the Fireworks show.
> - Hot Air Balloon Flight (room for up to 30 people at a time) in DTD
> - Pick-a-Pearl in Japan in Epcot or at DTD - choose an oyster from the tank and watch as someone opens it up, cleans and measures your cultured pearl. Then, either keep the pearl or have it set into jewelery. (I think it's $18)
> - Attend the free Alice in Wonderland tea party at the Grand Floridian - I think it's an hour long event with the Mad Hatter and Alice. Kids drink 'tea' and decorate cupcakes, do singalongs and games.
> - If you really want to spoil her, you can reserve a spot for the Perfectly Princess Tea Party. It costs $250 (for an adult and a child), but you get to have a meal with Aurora and other entertainers. The kids get all kinds of goodies--a doll, a bracelet, a tiara, a rose, a scrapbook page, etc. They singalong, have storytime, do a craft, play games, etc. Very costly, but probably a lot of fun!
> - Just take her to the Grand Floridian for a quiet, simple mother-daughter tea.
> - Go to DTD and make a little scavenger hunt while shopping -- pick up MisMatched socks, free Godiva chocolates, run through the fountains without getting wet, check out the animatronic dinos at TRex restaurant, etc.
> 
> Or--and here's the easy one--simply go to Guest Services and get her a Birthday Button (free). She can wear it and feel special all day long. CMs will wish her happy birthday all day long, some will give little freebies like popcorn or cookies, others might sing her happy birthday, etc!
> 
> Are you staying on Disney property or GKTW? Because there are also some special room things, too. Free wake-up calls at Disney and a special birthday balloon and card packages at GKTW.
> 
> And, if she's an Ariel fan--check out my thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2712736. My daughter is nuts for her, too!



THANK YOU for all the ideas!!


----------



## xanphylus

Em'swish said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope this is where I am supposed to be posting.  We just got a letter in the mail for MAW that my 4.5 year old Emily is being granted her wish.  I have so many mixed emotions right now.  I am so happy for my little one has gone through so much like all of yours.  Yet at the same time so sad that she has so many issues to qualify her for this.  We already know that Em wants nothing more then to be a princess and see mickey mouse.  She LOVE all of Disney.  So any tips or anything else that will come in handy will be fantastic.
> 
> I will tell you a little about my Em.  She is a spunky 4.5 year old who is a former 30 week preemie who went through a ton in her 11 weeks in the NICU.  She ended up having part of her colon removed.  She also has Eosinophilic esophagitis and as of now only has 3 safe foods.  So becasue of that she is fed via a g-tube.  She also has a Chiairi Malformation that in 2 weeks she will have brain surgery.  6 weeks ago she had spinal surger for an archnoid cyst on her spine.  She also has dentinogenesis imperfecta, which means she was born without any dentin on her teeth so she has all caps.  If you would like she has a caringbride page and you are all more then welcome to look at it.  Since I can't post links yet, it's under Emily wallace
> 
> So any tips, or what is next for us would be great.  I called them when I got the letter just to say thank you and she said that a wish granter will be coming to the house soon and we should get more info in the mail.  So I look forward to this.
> 
> This came at such a great time since she is having her surgery soon.  Something for us all to look forward too!
> 
> Thanks and look forward to getting to know all of you!!
> 
> Melissa



 To the Wish Boards!!! Emily sounds like a great kiddo! I bet she will love all the princesses- it will be a great wish! Can't wait to read more- will go check out your caring bridge page too!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Hugs to all who have endured horrible weather and the tragic losses! 


 to all the new wish trippers, forgive me for not responding sooner, the past two weeks have been  around here. Too many MD appointments, therapy appointments and end of year activities...
*


----------



## blessedmom4

*We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
  

Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
*


----------



## xanphylus

blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *



Wahoooooo!!!! Congrats on the dates!!!


----------



## Synovial

I have been told that I would be contacted by our wish granters for them to come to our house and get my son's wish.  I has been over 2 weeks since Make A Wish called.  How long before I should expect to hear from them about an appointment?          Synovial


----------



## sgarrity

Synovial said:


> I have been told that I would be contacted by our wish granters for them to come to our house and get my son's wish.  I has been over 2 weeks since Make A Wish called.  How long before I should expect to hear from them about an appointment?          Synovial



We were told March 21st our daughter was granted a wish and to wait on the wish granters.  It took more than 6 weeks to be contacted by MAW about who our wish granters would be and then 2 additional weeks before we met with our wish granters. So in all from the call that our daughters was getting a wish until actual meeting with wish granters was 2 months.


----------



## Em'swish

Like my post from yesterday said, we just found out that Em's is going to get her wish yesterday.  I was wondering when did you all start telling people.  We told people closest to us, but I was wondering when you told everyone else?

Thanks!!

Melissa

Mom to Emily (amazing wish kid) and Abby


----------



## sgarrity

Em'swish said:


> Like my post from yesterday said, we just found out that Em's is going to get her wish yesterday.  I was wondering when did you all start telling people.  We told people closest to us, but I was wondering when you told everyone else?QUOTE]
> 
> I do not guess there is a right or wrong time.  We did not necessarily hide it and told people as soon as we heard our daughter was going to get a wish.  The problem with that was they would ask lots of questions before I had answers.  In hind sight I would have waited until after we heard her wish was approved. Then you have something to really tell and all the excitement to go with it.


----------



## mom2pixies

blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *



Congratulations!!! Finally--so exciting. And so close to Halloween! That should be fun for Lisa and Rachel!



sgarrity said:


> We were told March 21st our daughter was granted a wish and to wait on the wish granters.  It took more than 6 weeks to be contacted by MAW about who our wish granters would be and then 2 additional weeks before we met with our wish granters. So in all from the call that our daughters was getting a wish until actual meeting with wish granters was 2 months.



Welcome aboard! From the date we signed the paperwork to when we actually got a date for the wish grantors, it was closer to 10 weeks for us. And, I aws the one who initiated the contact after 8 weeks of not hearing from them. So, it will probably be a good wait, but if after a while you still haven't heard anything, don't be afraid to contact them just to make see what's going on. Ours were very glad that we contacted them and things moved very quickly after that. 



Em'swish said:


> Like my post from yesterday said, we just found out that Em's is going to get her wish yesterday.  I was wondering when did you all start telling people.  We told people closest to us, but I was wondering when you told everyone else?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Mom to Emily (amazing wish kid) and Abby



Another welcome to the boards! 

We told our family closest to us about the possibility of a wish, but we never told anyone it would defionitely be Disney, because we didn't know if that would be the wish that would be granted. They asked for three different wishes and only one of them could be a travel one. We were counting on it being one of the 'smaller' wishes (for lack of a better word!)--although we were hoping it would be the first one (Disney trip to meet Ariel)--as we figured there must be more priority children available. 

But, she got her wish---and then we told everyone! We are too excited!!

We've since learned--at least for our Make-a-Wish branch--that the funds are there, but the children to sponsor aren't! Finding children referred to the branch for wish granting has been the difficult part. 

It really is up to you who to tell and what to tell them, but, personally, we were hesitant to give too many details until we knew something definite.


----------



## mom2pixies

katieb4 said:


> THANK YOU for all the ideas!!



You are most welcome. Hope there's something in there that will be helpful in celebrating your daugther's special day--but honestly, I don't think it really matters what you do in the end. The kids will be in the happiest place on Earth with their family, celebrating life!! It simply can't get better than that!


----------



## mom2pixies

sgarrity said:


> We meet with the wish granters today! We will be driving about 40 mintues to meet the granters as there are not any in our region.   DeAnna is so excited.  She has picked out her outfit.  She is going to wear the Lilo dress (revrob made for her) and take her Stitch (Mommy2girlswv) mailed to her.  We bought new red flip flops and a big red flower to put in her hair.  She said "she wanted the wishers to remember that she loves Lilo".
> 
> About the wish yesterday AM she said she was going to still wish for a Disney Cruise with days at Disney world even though I read her the part from the MAW packet stating she cannot get that wish.  At lunch she said she would just wish for the cruise.  At Dinner she was only going to wish for Disney World and last night as I was tucking her in she said "Mom could I wish for Disney Land?, I've never been to California."  The only consistency is that she wants to meet and eat with Lilo and Stitch.



Sooooooooooooooo? How did it go? What did DeAnna end up wishing for? Can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## brookerene

A good way to celebrate brithday's is when you have an adr tell them whose brithday you will be celebrating and they'll bring them a cupcake!


----------



## katieb4

blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *





We too are confirmed and will be there nearly the same time!  Oct 14-20!!!!!


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Em'swish said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope this is where I am supposed to be posting.  We just got a letter in the mail for MAW that my 4.5 year old Emily is being granted her wish.  I have so many mixed emotions right now.  I am so happy for my little one has gone through so much like all of yours.  Yet at the same time so sad that she has so many issues to qualify her for this.  We already know that Em wants nothing more then to be a princess and see mickey mouse.  She LOVE all of Disney.  So any tips or anything else that will come in handy will be fantastic.
> 
> I will tell you a little about my Em.  She is a spunky 4.5 year old who is a former 30 week preemie who went through a ton in her 11 weeks in the NICU.  She ended up having part of her colon removed.  She also has Eosinophilic esophagitis and as of now only has 3 safe foods.  So becasue of that she is fed via a g-tube.  She also has a Chiairi Malformation that in 2 weeks she will have brain surgery.  6 weeks ago she had spinal surger for an archnoid cyst on her spine.  She also has dentinogenesis imperfecta, which means she was born without any dentin on her teeth so she has all caps.  If you would like she has a caringbride page and you are all more then welcome to look at it.  Since I can't post links yet, it's under Emily wallace
> 
> So any tips, or what is next for us would be great.  I called them when I got the letter just to say thank you and she said that a wish granter will be coming to the house soon and we should get more info in the mail.  So I look forward to this.
> 
> This came at such a great time since she is having her surgery soon.  Something for us all to look forward too!
> 
> Thanks and look forward to getting to know all of you!!
> 
> Melissa



Hey Melissa, welcome to the the DISboards.  I am so glad that your daughter is getting her wish, she sounds like a very special girl.  My youngest son was born almost 14 weeks early so I know what it a rollercoaster the NICU experience can be like.  But than again any hospital stay with your child can be a rollercoaster.  We went on our wish trip almost two years ago, so feel free to ask any questions.



blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *



What great news!!!  Now let the planning begin.  And what a great time to go.  You guys get to see all the great Halloween decorations.  Are you going to try to get in for MNSSHP?  I highly recommend it.  Went for our wish trip and had a blast!!!!



Synovial said:


> I have been told that I would be contacted by our wish granters for them to come to our house and get my son's wish.  I has been over 2 weeks since Make A Wish called.  How long before I should expect to hear from them about an appointment?          Synovial



I think it depends on the chapter and when they get doctors approval.  We meet our volunteers 2 weeks after I signed up on line, but than our doctor got the paper work back to them right away.  If you are concerned, call the chapter and make sure everything is alright.  I am sure they will be more than willing to answer any of your questions.



Em'swish said:


> Like my post from yesterday said, we just found out that Em's is going to get her wish yesterday.  I was wondering when did you all start telling people.  We told people closest to us, but I was wondering when you told everyone else?



I think I waited until I saw the wish volunteers and knew for certain that we were going to Walt Disney World.  Looking back I might have waited until I had dates because I was constintly asked when we were going and didn't have an answer.  It took us a few months to get the dates locked in.


----------



## katieb4

brookerene said:


> A good way to celebrate brithday's is when you have an adr tell them whose brithday you will be celebrating and they'll bring them a cupcake!



That sounds fantastic....whats an ADR though??


----------



## sgarrity

mom2pixies said:


> Sooooooooooooooo? How did it go? What did DeAnna end up wishing for? Can't wait to find out!!!



Sorry, we got back late.  In the end she could not make up her mind between either Disney Cruise or Disney World.  The wish granters said she could not have a Disney Cruise and Disney World and that due to low funds they are limiting Disney Cruises.  So that left Disney World.

Wish # 1 is GKTW at Disney with Lilo and Stitich Breakfast (although the wish granters said they do not do Character Meals - she still wished it and we will make it happen).

Wish # 2 is for Polynesian Resort at Disney World with Lilo Luau and Lilo and Stitch Breakfast.  

So now we know that the cruise is not going to happen through MAW, I reserved a Disney Cruise today for next year.  That way I have all year to pay for it .  Also, DeAnna's tumor will eventually cause her to loose the use of her legs and we felt that DW was more important while she was still very mobile.  

They asked for 3 sets of dates. My husband is a high school principal and I am a college professor.  So...going during July (Professional Development and conferences for teachers) and going during the school year is out.  We asked for early June (I know it may not happen then as it may be too soon). October (we have a 2 week break here from schools) or Christmas Break.


----------



## mom2pixies

sgarrity said:


> Sorry, we got back late.  In the end she could not make up her mind between either Disney Cruise or Disney World.  The wish granters said she could not have a Disney Cruise and Disney World and that due to low funds they are limiting Disney Cruises.  So that left Disney World.
> 
> Wish # 1 is GKTW at Disney with Lilo and Stitich Breakfast (although the wish granters said they do not do Character Meals - she still wished it and we will make it happen).
> 
> Wish # 2 is for Polynesian Resort at Disney World with Lilo Luau and Lilo and Stitch Breakfast.
> 
> So now we know that the cruise is not going to happen through MAW, I reserved a Disney Cruise today for next year.  That way I have all year to pay for it .  Also, DeAnna's tumor will eventually cause her to loose the use of her legs and we felt that DW was more important while she was still very mobile.
> 
> They asked for 3 sets of dates. My husband is a high school principal and I am a college professor.  So...going during July (Professional Development and conferences for teachers) and going during the school year is out.  We asked for early June (I know it may not happen then as it may be too soon). October (we have a 2 week break here from schools) or Christmas Break.



Glad she made her wishes! It's too bad they can't do a bit of both, but it makes sense that they would have some restrictions about it. But I have faith that they'll try to make the trip WDW as special as possible for her. I just know she'll be Lilo-ed out by the end of it!  And, now you'll also have a cruise to look forward to next year....


----------



## mommy2girlswv

sgarrity said:


> Sorry, we got back late.  In the end she could not make up her mind between either Disney Cruise or Disney World.  The wish granters said she could not have a Disney Cruise and Disney World and that due to low funds they are limiting Disney Cruises.  So that left Disney World.
> 
> Wish # 1 is GKTW at Disney with Lilo and Stitich Breakfast (although the wish granters said they do not do Character Meals - she still wished it and we will make it happen).
> 
> Wish # 2 is for Polynesian Resort at Disney World with Lilo Luau and Lilo and Stitch Breakfast.
> 
> So now we know that the cruise is not going to happen through MAW, I reserved a Disney Cruise today for next year.  That way I have all year to pay for it .  Also, DeAnna's tumor will eventually cause her to loose the use of her legs and we felt that DW was more important while she was still very mobile.
> 
> They asked for 3 sets of dates. My husband is a high school principal and I am a college professor.  So...going during July (Professional Development and conferences for teachers) and going during the school year is out.  We asked for early June (I know it may not happen then as it may be too soon). October (we have a 2 week break here from schools) or Christmas Break.



 Can't wait to hear what dates you got!! I saw a lot of dates here for Oct.


----------



## starienite

Hi super new to this. 

My son is in the MAW system and right now still waiting to meet with the wish granters. Dev already decided that his wish is to go to Disney World and skip every line. Perfect dream for an 8 year old.


----------



## billwendy

starienite said:


> Hi super new to this.
> 
> My son is in the MAW system and right now still waiting to meet with the wish granters. Dev already decided that his wish is to go to Disney World and skip every line. Perfect dream for an 8 year old.



Perfect dream!!!!! I bet that one will come true!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We have 8 days til we leave!!!! 






And the most important thing is I still haven't packed!!!


----------



## Synovial

I have heard of Give Kids The World,  but I don't know much about it.  Can someone give me some details on it?  My son is up for a wish and he wants to go to Disney World.  I've heard that Make a Wish sends you to Give Kids the World and I wanted to know a little about it.   Thanks      Synovial


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Go to www.gktw.org It is a very clear site and give tons of information.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

katieb4 said:


> That sounds fantastic....whats an ADR though??



Advanced Dining Reservations.  Disney's "reservation" system, though still be prepared to wait.  If you want to do any character meals, eat at the Castle or the Epcot restaurants, Hoop De Doo Revue or any other Disney eating venues while at Disney, you need to make your reservations as soon as possible.  Now that there are often free dining plans through Disney resorts, a lot of these restaurant reservations book up.  Remember though that you have meals at GKTW village .  I think most wish organizations do not pay for these special meals and it would be out of pocket.  They are pricey, but our kids loved eating in the Castle with Cinderella.


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> I have heard of Give Kids The World,  but I don't know much about it.  Can someone give me some details on it?  My son is up for a wish and he wants to go to Disney World.  I've heard that Make a Wish sends you to Give Kids the World and I wanted to know a little about it.   Thanks      Synovial



It looks like an amazing place! Almost completely run by volunteers. Created as the vision of a kind-hearted hotelier who used to offer up free accomodations at his hotels so that sick children could visit Disney World. But, when a child passed away before having her dream fulfilled because of a waiting list, he decided to make a special resort for these kids. No more waiting lists. You can read up on his story on the website. 

We haven't been yet, but we will be staying there ourselves--and it looks like a dream come true. Truly a one-of-a-kind experience!

Kinda like a kids' dream resort--everything a child can think of us has been included there. Each family has their own little 'villa' to stay in (2 bedrooms, bath, kitchenette, etc.) and the 70-acre resort boasts a carousel, an ice cream palace, restaurants, a miniature train, horseback riding, a fishing pond, several pools, gardens, a Candyland-themed playground, dinosaur minigolf, a kids' spa, a theatre and lots more. There are planned activities everyday (park characters come every morning, themed parties and crafts and zoo pets every evening, etc.). The resort has its own set of characters who take part in the activities. The restaurants were clearly designed for children as the furniture is all kid-sized, while the playground and pool have been designed to be fully accessible, so plenty of room for wheelchair access or special needs equipment. 

And the families are super taken care, from what I understand! Meals and accomodations are included and they really don't want you to do anything--from opening your wallet to carrying your own food back to the table from the buffet line. Just amazing!

I'm sure someone who has been there can give you some more info on what it's really like.

Here's the link to their site: http://www.gktw.org/


----------



## fulseasmama

Synovial said:


> I have heard of Give Kids The World,  but I don't know much about it.  Can someone give me some details on it?  My son is up for a wish and he wants to go to Disney World.  I've heard that Make a Wish sends you to Give Kids the World and I wanted to know a little about it.   Thanks      Synovial




I would try and take a look at some of the Wish Trip Reports.  Many families have included pictures of GKTW as well as of the different activities they have there.  It is hard to put into words how magical and wonderful a place it is.  Our kids asked when we were out at parks to leave so they could return to GKTW and do things...not that they did not enjoy the parks but they LOVED it at GKTW.  Everyone is so nice all the time and it is lovely to not have to worry about paying for anything you do there.  I think your family will really enjoy it.  If you have time check out some TR's as I think many of them give good information about GKTW...the link to ours, which is still a work in progress, is below.  Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## brookerene

GKTW is a wonderful place...  like was just said, you get your own villa, gifts, food, rides....characters...you can read my ptr/tr or one of the many others to  see GKTW...it is definitely worth being there no matter how old your child is....


----------



## Mom2mitokids

starienite said:


> Hi super new to this.
> 
> My son is in the MAW system and right now still waiting to meet with the wish granters. Dev already decided that his wish is to go to Disney World and skip every line. Perfect dream for an 8 year old.



Hi and welcome to the board. Disney World wish trips are the best. Depending on when you go...you may still have to wait in lines. At the Disney Parks..you get to go in the fast pass line. We went in March at a busy time and we had to wait 30 min for most of the rides, but much better than the 100min wait. Seeing characters you do get to go right up to the front. Just show the CM your button.  Universal and IOA..you do get front of line passes. I don't think we waited more than 10 min for a ride.


----------



## mom2pixies

So, we just got our flight information and we were told that an airline rep would be escorting us through the gates for both our first flight and our connecting one (in which we must go through US customs). We are a little concerned about timing because customs generally takes a good chunk of time and we'll likely only have an hour between one flight and the next. We don't want to miss our flight because we got stuck in the customs line-up! 

Just wondering whether or not anyone else was escorted to the gates and if so, was there a reason for it (like moving us along through the frequent flyer line, which can be a lot faster than the regular lines)? I think I read somewhere on a TR that being on a wish trip had its advantages at the airport, as well--and I'm just wondering if this is why we'll have a guide taking us through? Or is it more of a courtesy greeting thing?


----------



## Corrine 1973

mom2pixies said:


> So, we just got our flight information and we were told that an airline rep would be escorting us through the gates for both our first flight and our connecting one (in which we must go through US customs). We are a little concerned about timing because customs generally takes a good chunk of time and we'll likely only have an hour between one flight and the next. We don't want to miss our flight because we got stuck in the customs line-up!
> 
> Just wondering whether or not anyone else was escorted to the gates and if so, was there a reason for it (like moving us along through the frequent flyer line, which can be a lot faster than the regular lines)? I think I read somewhere on a TR that being on a wish trip had its advantages at the airport, as well--and I'm just wondering if this is why we'll have a guide taking us through? Or is it more of a courtesy greeting thing?



I can't comment on be escorted in the airport, but they did open up a new line when we checked in at the airport and didn't have to wait in line.  We were looking around for where to go and they noticed our Wish Trip shirts and opened up the new line.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Anybody needing to rent a comfortable stroller at Disney should go through Orlando Stroller Rentals!! I spoke to Shannon this morning and she was very helpful! I have my stroller rented, along with a roller board attached to the back! I also rented a gps unit for my very active ADHD daughter. She disappears at walmart, grocery store, etc. We went to Old Navy and she ran off because she saw shiny flip flops LOL.


----------



## mom2pixies

Perrinsmommy said:


> Anybody needing to rent a comfortable stroller at Disney should go through Orlando Stroller Rentals!! I spoke to Shannon this morning and she was very helpful! I have my stroller rented, along with a roller board attached to the back! I also rented a gps unit for my very active ADHD daughter. She disappears at walmart, grocery store, etc. We went to Old Navy and she ran off because she saw shiny flip flops LOL.



Our wish grantors said they were going to take care of the strollers, but I've heard from friends that the official Disney strollers don't recline. I'd like a reclining one for Avie because she (hopefully!) will nap in the stroller throughout the day. These look like great strollers, so I'm just wondering if you don't mind my asking whether or not you are renting this separately (out of pocket) or just renting it on behalf of MAW?


----------



## Em'swish

Was wondering if anyone can tell me how long it take from when you find out that your child qualify's for a wish and when the wish granters come?  We got our letter on Tuesday, and I really was hoping that they would  come before her brain surgery in 2 weeks.  I know it won't happen, was just hoping to have her look forward to something.  

Thanks-

Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (fantastic little sisiter)!!


----------



## sgarrity

Em'swish said:


> Was wondering if anyone can tell me how long it take from when you find out that your child qualify's for a wish and when the wish granters come?  We got our letter on Tuesday, and I really was hoping that they would  come before her brain surgery in 2 weeks.  I know it won't happen, was just hoping to have her look forward to something.
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (fantastic little sisiter)!!



It took us 6 weeks from being told she was going to get a wish until we knew who the wish granters would be and then another 2 weeks before they visited.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

I learned how to multi=quote!!!!



Perrinsmommy said:


> Anybody needing to rent a comfortable stroller at Disney should go through Orlando Stroller Rentals!! I spoke to Shannon this morning and she was very helpful! I have my stroller rented, along with a roller board attached to the back! I also rented a gps unit for my very active ADHD daughter. She disappears at walmart, grocery store, etc. We went to Old Navy and she ran off because she saw shiny flip flops LOL.





mom2pixies said:


> Our wish grantors said they were going to take care of the strollers, but I've heard from friends that the official Disney strollers don't recline. I'd like a reclining one for Avie because she (hopefully!) will nap in the stroller throughout the day. These look like great strollers, so I'm just wondering if you don't mind my asking whether or not you are renting this separately (out of pocket) or just renting it on behalf of MAW?




We rented from Orlando Strollers last year and they were amazing.  The stroller was there when we arrived at our Disney hotel and very clean.  We rented the Liberty which is looks like "stroller on steriods" as one of the recommenders last year told me.  It was perfect for dd (age 10, but small for her age).  For those who want the option to recline for an older child, it is perfect.  DD could nap and just hang out in there.  It has an awesome sun shade!  The only down side was that she wasn't as high in attractions with wheelchair seating.  She just switched to a regular seat.  Don't forget to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag at Guest Services if you need that.  

I talked to our wish grantors, Rainbow Connection, this week about DD's needs and they rented it for us.   Talk to MAW and see.  If you need a place for her to recline, maybe they will take care of it for you.  A regular wheelchair wouldn't work for my daughter because she needs to be out of the sun and rest if she has fatigue or any small seizures.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

I know they give out a photopass at GKTW.  Is it the regular free card you can get at the parks to collect photos or is it the prepaid card that at the end of your trip you can order a cd of the photos?  I want to preorder mine if it is not the CD as it is cheaper than getting it later.  Btw, we loved using a prepaid photopass.  We took a lot of pics we probably wouldn't have  bothered with because we wanted to get our moneys worth...lol.  Now we have some really awesome family photos.  Thanks!


----------



## wishin' on a star

mom2pixies said:


> Our wish grantors said they were going to take care of the strollers, but I've heard from friends that the official Disney strollers don't recline. I'd like a reclining one for Avie because she (hopefully!) will nap in the stroller throughout the day. These look like great strollers, so I'm just wondering if you don't mind my asking whether or not you are renting this separately (out of pocket) or just renting it on behalf of MAW?



The Disney strollers that wish families get free rentals for are definitely not reclinable, and I wouldn't recommend them for a child who would need a good nap in them.  My kids were older, and it worked perfectly for us as just a resting spot.  There have definitely been families on here who's wish organizations paid for stroller rentals from an offsite company like Orlando stroller.  I would just ask.



mysevendwarfs said:


> I know they give out a photopass at GKTW.  Is it the regular free card you can get at the parks to collect photos or is it the prepaid card that at the end of your trip you can order a cd of the photos?  I want to preorder mine if it is not the CD as it is cheaper than getting it later.  Btw, we loved using a prepaid photopass.  We took a lot of pics we probably wouldn't have  bothered with because we wanted to get our moneys worth...lol.  Now we have some really awesome family photos.  Thanks!



GKTW will give you a photopass card at orientation and a code for the CD to order it for free when you get home.  It's an awesome perk!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

wishin' on a star said:


> GKTW will give you a photopass card at orientation and a code for the CD to order it for free when you get home.  It's an awesome perk!



   That is so awesome!!!!   a little more pixie dust to look forward to at GKTW. Those things cost over $100 I believe.


----------



## mom2pixies

mysevendwarfs said:


> We rented from Orlando Strollers last year and they were amazing.  The stroller was there when we arrived at our Disney hotel and very clean.  We rented the Liberty which is looks like "stroller on steriods" as one of the recommenders last year told me.  It was perfect for dd (age 10, but small for her age).  For those who want the option to recline for an older child, it is perfect.  DD could nap and just hang out in there.  It has an awesome sun shade!  The only down side was that she wasn't as high in attractions with wheelchair seating.  She just switched to a regular seat.  Don't forget to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag at Guest Services if you need that.
> 
> I talked to our wish grantors, Rainbow Connection, this week about DD's needs and they rented it for us.   Talk to MAW and see.  If you need a place for her to recline, maybe they will take care of it for you.  A regular wheelchair wouldn't work for my daughter because she needs to be out of the sun and rest if she has fatigue or any small seizures.





wishin' on a star said:


> The Disney strollers that wish families get free rentals for are definitely not reclinable, and I wouldn't recommend them for a child who would need a good nap in them.  My kids were older, and it worked perfectly for us as just a resting spot.  There have definitely been families on here who's wish organizations paid for stroller rentals from an offsite company like Orlando stroller.  I would just ask.



Thank you, I'll check with MAW! I definitely want a reclining one and I don't have a problem with paying for it personally if need be.


----------



## jon03015

This is somewhat unrelated to MAW in many ways. I was wondering if any of you lovely parents out there have any book suggestions on the topic of being a parent of a chronically ill child. I was trying to find something on Amazon and couldn't really find much. Thanks!


----------



## evsmama30

hey gang-

wanted to let you know we started atrip report! evan had a really good time, despite the heat...and snow white was wonderful! can't wait to share it all!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

evsmama30 said:


> hey gang-
> 
> wanted to let you know we started atrip report! evan had a really good time, despite the heat...and snow white was wonderful! can't wait to share it all!!



WELCOME BACK!!!  I'm glad you guys had a wonderful trip!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post another part of our TR!!! Hollywood &Vine!!!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

evsmama30 said:


> hey gang-
> 
> wanted to let you know we started atrip report! evan had a really good time, despite the heat...and snow white was wonderful! can't wait to share it all!!



Looking forward to hearing all about it!!!! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Synovial

My son is awaiting his wish granters visit.  He already knows he wants to go to Disney world, but his paperwork says he has to have a second choice also.  He said he doesn't want to do anything else.  Does he really have to have a second choice and if so, does anybody have any ideas since he can't come up with any?         Synovial


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Synovial said:


> My son is awaiting his wish granters visit.  He already knows he wants to go to Disney world, but his paperwork says he has to have a second choice also.  He said he doesn't want to do anything else.  Does he really have to have a second choice and if so, does anybody have any ideas since he can't come up with any?         Synovial



Could he pick Disneyland or is that too similar?  Hope things go well with the wish granters


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Synovial said:


> My son is awaiting his wish granters visit.  He already knows he wants to go to Disney world, but his paperwork says he has to have a second choice also.  He said he doesn't want to do anything else.  Does he really have to have a second choice and if so, does anybody have any ideas since he can't come up with any?         Synovial



It said that we had to choose a second choice but our wish granters told us not to worry about it.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

have to have a second wish but i have never seen the second one used. from what i have seen with Disney you will get that wish but you might not get the dates you want. we leave in less than 2 weeks for my grandson's wish trip to Disney. hope you know soon.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Betty Rohrer said:


> . we leave in less than 2 weeks for my grandson's wish trip to Disney. hope you know soon.



Have a great time!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

We had to have three wishes--and only one of them could be a travel wish. Brooke's first wish was Disney and that's the one she got. But, for her two others--she chose a play structure (a swings and slide combo with a playhouse) and 'Princess for a Day' -- which we described as something similar to a makeover, tickets to Disney Princess on Ice, a trip in a limo or princess tea at a hotel, etc. 

What about tickets or backstage passes to a favourite concert or show? Or some sort of toy--a playhouse, a trampoline, swingset, large battery-powered car, a special bike, camping equipment, a dollhouse, a kayak, fishing rod and tackle set, etc.? Or a little shopping 'spree' to a favourite store? 'Celebrity' or 'sports star' for a day? Meeting a favourite athlete or singer? Or what about an electronic gaming system or iPad or personal laptop?


----------



## sgarrity

Synovial said:


> My son is awaiting his wish granters visit.  He already knows he wants to go to Disney world, but his paperwork says he has to have a second choice also.  He said he doesn't want to do anything else.  Does he really have to have a second choice and if so, does anybody have any ideas since he can't come up with any?         Synovial



My Daughters 1st wish was Disney World with GKTW and her 2nd wish was disney world at Polynesian Resort.


----------



## Synovial

If you stay at Give Kids The World do they have transportation to Disney World or do you have to drive yourself?    Synovial


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Synovial said:


> If you stay at Give Kids The World do they have transportation to Disney World or do you have to drive yourself?    Synovial



We leave to go there on Thurs and we have a rental car through National Rent A Car. But I read in the packet that they do provide a shuttle bus to disney.


----------



## alexwyn

Has anyone taken that tour with Mauiva Air Tours?  If so do I have to book it before I leave? An old GKTW newsletter said you must book before you come.  I called the air tour place and the res agent said I must call GKTW before I come and get them to send an email back to the air tour so they can book it before but when I talked to GKTW she said I book it when I get there.  I know the other activities are booked while there but is the air tour a little different?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Synovial

How long does it take from the time you see your wish granters until you get your wish?         Synovial


----------



## Perrinsmommy

Synovial said:


> How long does it take from the time you see your wish granters until you get your wish?         Synovial



I think this varies by chapter but we saw our wish granters in March over Spring Break and we are leaving Thurs. I think it has to do with when you want to go. Perrin wanted to go for SWW and they wanted to send us last weekend but I wanted him to finish out the school year!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Synovial said:


> If you stay at Give Kids The World do they have transportation to Disney World or do you have to drive yourself?    Synovial



There is a shuttle from GKTW to Disney, however I have heard that it's not the greatest or most convenient.  MAW usually offers a car rental as part of the wish, from what I have seen.  And, with your GKTW button, you get free parking at all of the Disney parks.  It works well to be able to come and go as you please!


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> How long does it take from the time you see your wish granters until you get your wish?         Synovial



We saw the wish granters on Saturday and by Monday we had confirmation that the Disney wish was granted and she began working on it immediately--but the actual trip won't be until September, but that was our choice of dates. 

Some people have had as short a time as 6 weeks turnaround time from wish meet to actual trip. Guess it all depends on when you want to go and whether there is availability at GKTW and flights, etc.


----------



## brookerene

wishin' on a star said:


> There is a shuttle from GKTW to Disney, however I have heard that it's not the greatest or most convenient.  MAW usually offers a car rental as part of the wish, from what I have seen.  And, with your GKTW button, you get free parking at all of the Disney parks.  It works well to be able to come and go as you please!



and you also need to make sure you ask where to park because we did and were always directed to the handicapped parking.....  which we always had awesome parking...


----------



## brookerene

I have finished our PTR/TR!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

brookerene said:


> I have finished our PTR/TR!!!



Wahoo! Good job, Brooke! I'm heading over to read the end....


----------



## sgarrity

Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.  

We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.  

Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?



That is kinda different than what I've heard...maybe it's 5 days at Disney because day 1 and 7 are travel days?  Interesting.  I don't know anyone from the Kentucky chapter...I Sure hope you can extend though.  Well e there in December...no exact dates yet.


----------



## angeque143

sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?



I remember you having said that there were low funds perhaps this is why the trip is 5 days?


----------



## mysevendwarfs

As I plan Bridget's wish trip, we are struggling with what events to plan around at GKTW.  I know we want to be there for "Christmas".  Bridget spent last Christmas in the ICU so we thought that would be really neat for her.  She fatigues easily and we want to make sure we don't over do it.  To those of you who have been to GKTW what would you not want to miss? Also, it will be my son's birthday while we are at GKTW. Is there any way to celebrate a birthday at the Village?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2pixies

mysevendwarfs said:


> As I plan Bridget's wish trip, we are struggling with what events to plan around at GKTW.  I know we want to be there for "Christmas".  Bridget spent last Christmas in the ICU so we thought that would be really neat for her.  She fatigues easily and we want to make sure we don't over do it.  To those of you who have been to GKTW what would you not want to miss? Also, it will be my son's birthday while we are at GKTW. Is there any way to celebrate a birthday at the Village?  Thanks!



Not certain what are 'don't miss events'--although I hear the Winter Wonderland event is pretty cool--and I'd love to take Brooke to Twinkle Hope's Spa for the Twinkle Hope Tea Party (but they don't appear to have that on the new summer schedule. Maybe that activity is gone?) but I read somewhere that for any birthdays, the kid will receive a signed card from Mayor Clayton, a foil balloon and the chance to pick out a special 'present' from some sort of talking treasure box. I think these things were delivered to the villa the morning of the birthday. Someone correct me if I'm wrong! 

Then, in Brooke's PTR last night, I read that someone in the Gingerbread House sang happy birthday to her husband (while accompanied on a ukelele), while he enjoyed a birthday-candle-topped waffle for breakfast. 

I'm sure you could contact GKTW and let them know it will be your son's birthday and they will be sure to do something special for him! They really seem to celebrate every holiday in style, so I can't imagine they will let this milestone go unnoticed.


----------



## mom2pixies

sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?



Is that 5-days at Disney only? All the other trips seem to be 7 and 8 days long, but include only 3 days at Disney, 2 days at Universal and 1 day at SeaWorld. Maybe Disney-only trips are shorter as they are more costly to MAW because only the 3-day hoppers are usually provided and the chapter has to pay for the two additional Disney days?

I have read somewhere that one family wasn't allowed to extend their trip, but not sure what MAW chapter that was. It was the only time I had heard of that, though. I think most places will allow it as long as you make your own arrangements for the additional days and pay your own way.


----------



## sgarrity

mom2pixies said:


> Is that 5-days at Disney only? All the other trips seem to be 7 and 8 days long, but include only 3 days at Disney, 2 days at Universal and 1 day at SeaWorld. Maybe Disney-only trips are shorter as they are more costly to MAW because only the 3-day hoppers are usually provided and the chapter has to pay for the two additional Disney days?
> 
> I have read somewhere that one family wasn't allowed to extend their trip, but not sure what MAW chapter that was. It was the only time I had heard of that, though. I think most places will allow it as long as you make your own arrangements for the additional days and pay your own way.



Her first wish was to stay at GKTW so I am not sure.  I did ask the wish granters to double check that.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?



I met a family KY chapter and they stay a day longer than us and we got their the same day! I don't think they are counting the travel days!! I'm not 100% on this, but I call our MAW chapter a lot!! MAW pays for the travel and pays a fee for to GKTW. MAW doesn't have anything to do with FL because they pay that fee for GKTW to handle everything!! I would call and ask question about the trip and she would tell me that MAW doesn't handle that part of the trip and I would need to call GKTW. Also, I read on GKTW the world newsletter that they have two packages that MAW wish could pick for their family and they only different is with or without a car rental!! So, I think you will get 7days, but two of them is travel days. On our budget paper from MAW Day 1 and DAy 7 wasn't with the other days!!


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> Not certain what are 'don't miss events'--although I hear the Winter Wonderland event is pretty cool--and I'd love to take Brooke to Twinkle Hope's Spa for the Twinkle Hope Tea Party (but they don't appear to have that on the new summer schedule. Maybe that activity is gone?) but I read somewhere that for any birthdays, the kid will receive a signed card from Mayor Clayton, a foil balloon and the chance to pick out a special 'present' from some sort of talking treasure box. I think these things were delivered to the villa the morning of the birthday. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> Then, in Brooke's PTR last night, I read that someone in the Gingerbread House sang happy birthday to her husband (while accompanied on a ukelele), while he enjoyed a birthday-candle-topped waffle for breakfast.
> 
> I'm sure you could contact GKTW and let them know it will be your son's birthday and they will be sure to do something special for him! They really seem to celebrate every holiday in style, so I can't imagine they will let this milestone go unnoticed.



Yes just ask at the waffle counter... and GKTW gives a balloon for birthday and has a bunch of birthday  boxes for kids to choose from... I think I have a photo on my tr somehwere of that!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?



If you are staying at GKTW it's 7 days. No matter what your chapter tells you. Maybe they are counting travel days. Our first day was all travel, but if you live closer to Florida you will at least have a half day the first day. Our last day..our flight didn't take off until 6pm, so we had most of the day. International travelers gets 1 extra day at GKTW. I do know some MAW chapter won't let you extend your trip, but some does. We stayed 4 extra days.


----------



## jj0plin

alexwyn said:


> Has anyone taken that tour with Mauiva Air Tours?  If so do I have to book it before I leave? An old GKTW newsletter said you must book before you come.  I called the air tour place and the res agent said I must call GKTW before I come and get them to send an email back to the air tour so they can book it before but when I talked to GKTW she said I book it when I get there.  I know the other activities are booked while there but is the air tour a little different?  Thanks so much.


\
We booked a flight through them and I was told it could be handled either way.  I wanted to book it the second day we were there so I wanted to get it scheduled in advance.  The first person I talked to at GKTW wasn't helpful so I waited a day and called back.  The next person was very helpful and set it up for us.  It used to be that the Pilots only offered the trips on one day a week but now they do it whatever day you want.



sgarrity said:


> Received text from wish granters that our chapter is only doing a 5 day disney trip.  I was surprised because I thought it would be a week long.  It looks like we are going to go in December.  As the summer is out.  My husband and I are in Education and cannot go during the school year.  So we requested if not this summer then December.
> 
> We also requested to extend the trip at our cost.  The granter said she would have to get back to me.
> 
> Has anyone in the KY chapter heard of being denied to add days to the trip at personal cost?


We were part of the Kentucky chapter and we were able to take a 7 day trip.  The 5 days doesn't even make sense because I've read that MAW pays a flat fee to GKTW for the week and automobile and that's it.  The only thing that makes me wonder would be the price per flight dates (like it's more expensive on Southwest to fly on a Friday or a Sunday).  We were also allowed to extend our days at our own expense.  Are you out of the Greater Ohio/ KY chapter?


----------



## mom2pixies

Come check out my PTR to see the FABULOUS countdown calendar brookerene made for my daughter Brooke's wish trip! It's just perfect. 

Thanks again brookerene!!!


----------



## sgarrity

jj0plin said:


> \
> We booked a flight through them and I was told it could be handled either way.  I wanted to book it the second day we were there so I wanted to get it scheduled in advance.  The first person I talked to at GKTW wasn't helpful so I waited a day and called back.  The next person was very helpful and set it up for us.  It used to be that the Pilots only offered the trips on one day a week but now they do it whatever day you want.
> 
> 
> We were part of the Kentucky chapter and we were able to take a 7 day trip.  The 5 days doesn't even make sense because I've read that MAW pays a flat fee to GKTW for the week and automobile and that's it.  The only thing that makes me wonder would be the price per flight dates (like it's more expensive on Southwest to fly on a Friday or a Sunday).  We were also allowed to extend our days at our own expense.  Are you out of the Greater Ohio/ KY chapter?



Yes we are part of the Ohio/KY chapter.  Our wish granters were new, so maybe they do not know.  The text read the following

"MAW can do a 5 day disney vacation and u get to go to sea world.  They can do October or December.  Which is your preference?" 

I asked if we were at GKTW and reminded her we wanted to say a few days more at our expense.  She texted back "I am pretty sure all MAW KY kids stay at GKTW.  I have emailed them about the extra days."

I hope you folks are correct in that GKTW trips are a week.  This forum has been such a great resource.


----------



## alexwyn

Thank you. I had the same experience. I called GKTW a second time and got it booked.  I too wanted to go the second day.  By the way she said they like a 48 hour notice so if you are planning the air tour keep that in mind.


----------



## katieb4

I think I might have figured out how to do links!  and add a ticker, (which I hope actually ticks down now)  

We have begun planning some here...so many decisions!  

Less then 5 months can't believe it!!

Does anyone know for sure a place where Jasmine would be?  She is Gabbie's favorite!


----------



## alexwyn

brookerene said:


> Yes just ask at the waffle counter... and GKTW gives a balloon for birthday and has a bunch of birthday  boxes for kids to choose from... I think I have a photo on my tr somehwere of that!



Ham's bday is a few days before we get to GKTW so instead of a party at home we plan to celebrate his bday while in Orlando. (saving the party money for something fun in Disney)  Do you think GKTW would celebrate a bday in that situation or must it be your actual bday?


----------



## mom2pixies

katieb4 said:


> Does anyone know for sure a place where Jasmine would be?  She is Gabbie's favorite!



I remember seeing Jasmine in Adventureland in Magic Kingdom when I was there years ago. Near the Carpets of Aladdin ride (and the spitting camel!). I hear that is her regular spot, but I also hear that she can also be found in Morocco in Epcot. And, of course, she may be one of the princesses attending a dining meal, but they never garantee which princesses will be available that day. Good luck finding her!


----------



## kdzbear

katieb4 said:


> I think I might have figured out how to do links!  and add a ticker, (which I hope actually ticks down now)
> 
> We have begun planning some here...so many decisions!
> 
> Less then 5 months can't believe it!!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure a place where Jasmine would be?  She is Gabbie's favorite!



She does appear daily in Morrocco in the World Showcase of Epcot. The times she is available is listed in the times guide. If it rains, there is an inside spot in Morrocco for her too! She is also sometimes out at Magic Kingdom, but it is more hit and miss. Just ask a cast member when you arrive at the park and they will call and find out when and where she will be for the day! You will be able to find her!


----------



## sgarrity

We received a choice of two dates in December.  We can leave December 19 and move out of GKTW on Christmas day or leave the 20th and move out on the 26th. We are taking the 2nd choice to keep from moving on Christmas day.  We did hear they can delay our flights home until the date we requested.  We are planning to stay another 6 nights and fly home on 1-1-12.

Does GKTW do something special on Christmas?


----------



## Sean's momma

Has anyone ever moved out of the state during the time that they started the wish and the time they recieved the wish? We are moving from WA state to Arkansas next month, my MAW chapter said it won't be a problem but I don't know when we find out dates and such. Will it be once we get there or will our current chapter work with the other one to get dates?

Also please check out my PTR! I know we are a lil ways out but what the heck


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Sean's momma said:


> Also please check out my PTR! I know we are a lil ways out but what the heck



I can't answer your MAW question, but wish you well on your move! FYI, your PTR thread doesn't link properly.  I look forward to hearing more about Sean's wish!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

sgarrity said:


> We received a choice of two dates in December.  We can leave December 19 and move out of GKTW on Christmas day or leave the 20th and move out on the 26th. We are taking the 2nd choice to keep from moving on Christmas day.  We did hear they can delay our flights home until the date we requested.  We are planning to stay another 6 nights and fly home on 1-1-12.
> 
> Does GKTW do something special on Christmas?



I was thinking the 2nd choice too!! I would hate to move around on xmas!!


----------



## mom2pixies

My daughters will be 4 and 18 months when we go on my eldest's wish trip. We will definitely be getting a stroller (hopefully a double one that reclines!) as they have such little legs and simply can't be expected to walk everywhere. On top of that, Brooke's legs were weakened while she underwent chemo, at the end she had drop-leg syndrome. She seems to have regained much of her balance since she completed treatment, but her legs still tire easily. Who knows if this will be the case come September, but still--better safe than sorry, so a stroller it is! 

Just wondering how it works at the parks with strollers? Can you take them into lines or do you have to park them oustside of lines or attractions? I don't want to miss getting photos or watching Brooke on a ride just because Avie is too young and we have to wait outside because of her stroller. 

Also, I've heard of ''Stroller as Wheelchair'' tags but I'm not really certain how they work or if we should get one. I think Brooke would be fine getting out of the stroller to go rides when we got there and hoping back in when she's done. What do other parents recommend?


----------



## Sean's momma

mysevendwarfs said:


> I can't answer your MAW question, but wish you well on your move! FYI, your PTR thread doesn't link properly.  I look forward to hearing more about Sean's wish!



Thanks for the well wishes and for letting me know about the link. Guess I will go try it again. Hopefully I can get it right this time. Tired mommies and computers dont always mix.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> My daughters will be 4 and 18 months when we go on my eldest's wish trip. We will definitely be getting a stroller (hopefully a double one that reclines!) as they have such little legs and simply can't be expected to walk everywhere. On top of that, Brooke's legs were weakened while she underwent chemo, at the end she had drop-leg syndrome. She seems to have regained much of her balance since she completed treatment, but her legs still tire easily. Who knows if this will be the case come September, but still--better safe than sorry, so a stroller it is!
> 
> Just wondering how it works at the parks with strollers? Can you take them into lines or do you have to park them oustside of lines or attractions? I don't want to miss getting photos or watching Brooke on a ride just because Avie is too young and we have to wait outside because of her stroller.
> 
> Also, I've heard of ''Stroller as Wheelchair'' tags but I'm not really certain how they work or if we should get one. I think Brooke would be fine getting out of the stroller to go rides when we got there and hoping back in when she's done. What do other parents recommend?



We did the stroller as wheelchair at all WDW parks!!!! This is a must!!! Most rides we went down the wheelchair line and park the wheelchair outside the ride!! All the shows that we did we use the stroller as wheelchair! We sat at the wheelchair seats.  January just can't walk far without getting tired. (She gets tired just walking around the house.) Kaitlyn had her own stroller and we would park her. Put her in the double stroller with the tag. Some rides don't let stroller as wheelchair tags. You have to change to a reg. wheelchair. On the way to the car, we had to carry Kaitlyn and put January in kaitlyn's stroller because she just couldn't walk that far!! We wish we had a double stroller from the park to the car.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

I don't believe the Disney strollers recline.  I am sure I saw pictures of them somewhere on this forum.  They are not typical strollers.  If you need something for the whole trip, I would look to Orlando Strollers.  They were great. Check with your wish organization and see if they will cover it for you. There is a lot of walking once you drop off the wheelchairs at most parks. I also imagine you would want to have one for GKTW.  

We used the stroller as a wheelchair tag for DD on our last trip.  There were a few attractions she had to walk a little.  I would definately get one from what you have shared about her fatigue.  I don't know if they give you the tag at GKTW, but any park guest can get one at guest services.      

Also, I don't know if a double stroller fits through the lines. Anyone used one of those with the tag?


----------



## Synovial

How far away is Give Kids The World from DisneyWorld?     Synovial


----------



## jj0plin

Synovial said:


> How far away is Give Kids The World from DisneyWorld? Synovial


It's about 20-30 minutes, depending on traffic.


----------



## Em'swish

Was wondering if anyone know if there is a place to keep my daughter's tube feeding supplies when at the parks?  Can I just feed her at the wish lounges?  Has anyone gone to Disney with a tubie child?

Thanks
Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby


----------



## mom2pixies

mommy2girlswv said:


> We did the stroller as wheelchair at all WDW parks!!!! This is a must!!! Most rides we went down the wheelchair line and park the wheelchair outside the ride!! All the shows that we did we use the stroller as wheelchair! We sat at the wheelchair seats.  January just can't walk far without getting tired. (She gets tired just walking around the house.) Kaitlyn had her own stroller and we would park her. Put her in the double stroller with the tag. Some rides don't let stroller as wheelchair tags. You have to change to a reg. wheelchair. On the way to the car, we had to carry Kaitlyn and put January in kaitlyn's stroller because she just couldn't walk that far!! We wish we had a double stroller from the park to the car.





mysevendwarfs said:


> I don't believe the Disney strollers recline.  I am sure I saw pictures of them somewhere on this forum.  They are not typical strollers.  If you need something for the whole trip, I would look to Orlando Strollers.  They were great. Check with your wish organization and see if they will cover it for you. There is a lot of walking once you drop off the wheelchairs at most parks. I also imagine you would want to have one for GKTW.
> 
> We used the stroller as a wheelchair tag for DD on our last trip.  There were a few attractions she had to walk a little.  I would definately get one from what you have shared about her fatigue.  I don't know if they give you the tag at GKTW, but any park guest can get one at guest services.
> 
> Also, I don't know if a double stroller fits through the lines. Anyone used one of those with the tag?



Thanks for the info ladies. I had also heard that Disney strollers do not recline, which is why I will inquire with our wish grantors to rent one from the Orlando Strollers. (Plus, I priced them--a double stroller from Orlando is $90 for the fullweek--delivered to wherever you are staying--while a double at Disney is $30 a day--same price for three days there and we'd still have to rent others at Sea World and Universal! Makes more sense to go with Orlando Stroller Rentals. Plus--they look to be better strollers!) 

I'll get a tag then. Anyone know if the GKTW provides them or should I just pick one up at Guest Services? 

Also, as mysevendwarves mentioned--anyone know if double strollers can get through lines? Do they fit on some rides? Should I bother with a double or just get two singles?

Appreciate any recommendations!


----------



## sgarrity

We would like to join the fun and participate in the Big Give.  However I do not sew, can I still do this?  I thought I would include DeAnna, she enjoys giving more than any child I know.  Always taking her "surgery money"(money that comes from grandma each time she has another surgery) and buys things for the other kids in the hospital. She wraps them her self, places them in baskets and had delivers them to the kids.  Anyway I thought this would give her something exciting to participate in as she waits for her MAW trip.  Can someone inbox me how to get started and if we can buy and send things instead of making them (although DeAnna will most like send her art work along with her package) 

Thanks


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Thanks for the info ladies. I had also heard that Disney strollers do not recline, which is why I will inquire with our wish grantors to rent one from the Orlando Strollers. (Plus, I priced them--a double stroller from Orlando is $90 for the fullweek--delivered to wherever you are staying--while a double at Disney is $30 a day--same price for three days there and we'd still have to rent others at Sea World and Universal! Makes more sense to go with Orlando Stroller Rentals. Plus--they look to be better strollers!)
> 
> I'll get a tag then. Anyone know if the GKTW provides them or should I just pick one up at Guest Services?
> 
> Also, as mysevendwarves mentioned--anyone know if double strollers can get through lines? Do they fit on some rides? Should I bother with a double or just get two singles?
> 
> Appreciate any recommendations!



Strollers at WDW, Seaworld and universal are Free with your GKTW button! You can get double for free!! We really like universal strollers! We had a small stroller from home(Great idea to bring because of airport)They will just tag it when you get on the airplane and you will get it right after you get off the plane!!! We would use our stroller and get free double for January! If Kaitlyn was tired, we would make a bed for her the double one and put January in the other one!! Our smaller one didn't block sun much


----------



## Sean's momma

Didn't know if anyone has heard about this but thought it might apply to a majority of us who are taking kids on MAW trips. Stroller Rules Changing On American Airlines

Hopefully they will make exceptions for strollers for kiddos that MUST have them to make the trip through the airport but are not classified as "Special Needs Strollers". :


----------



## xanphylus

sgarrity said:


> We would like to join the fun and participate in the Big Give.  However I do not sew, can I still do this?  I thought I would include DeAnna, she enjoys giving more than any child I know.  Always taking her "surgery money"(money that comes from grandma each time she has another surgery) and buys things for the other kids in the hospital. She wraps them her self, places them in baskets and had delivers them to the kids.  Anyway I thought this would give her something exciting to participate in as she waits for her MAW trip.  Can someone inbox me how to get started and if we can buy and send things instead of making them (although DeAnna will most like send her art work along with her package)
> 
> Thanks



Tried to send you a pm, but this thing would not let me for some reason.... go figure. I guess others could use this info too..... 

I love doing Big Gives with my kiddos- and I did not sew to begin with. I kinda do now, but I am still learning.  I always did "pixie dust" or little gifts and such for the kids that I would find at the dollar store or the Target dollar spot and other random places. You can send anything you think the kids will like or need on there trip, it doesn't have to be sewn or handmade. 

Head on over to disbiggive.proboards.com to get signed up and look around there. Most of it is explained over there quite well. And Happy Giving!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

sgarrity said:


> We would like to join the fun and participate in the Big Give.  However I do not sew, can I still do this?  I thought I would include DeAnna, she enjoys giving more than any child I know.  Always taking her "surgery money"(money that comes from grandma each time she has another surgery) and buys things for the other kids in the hospital. She wraps them her self, places them in baskets and had delivers them to the kids.  Anyway I thought this would give her something exciting to participate in as she waits for her MAW trip.  Can someone inbox me how to get started and if we can buy and send things instead of making them (although DeAnna will most like send her art work along with her package)
> 
> Thanks



We do pixie dust. I can not sew. I have a small stash of toys that I started. I get things off of clearance from The Disney Store or Target has some great deals. Bigger families I usually send a GC. You can pick a choose who you want to do. I wish I can do everyone, but like this month is very hard because I have Kylees birthday party I need to do.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Em'swish said:


> Was wondering if anyone know if there is a place to keep my daughter's tube feeding supplies when at the parks?  Can I just feed her at the wish lounges?  Has anyone gone to Disney with a tubie child?
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby



My daughter is on continuous feeds. She wears a backpack with the pump. Disney World was the only park we got a locker to store her extra stuff. Just in case we had leaks. We also brought extra clothes. The other parks..we parked so close to the entrance that if we needed to go to the van we could. In my bag I would have extra Pedialyte and I always carry extra mic-key buttons..just in case. You can feed her in the Wish lounge. We didn't have a chance to the Wish lounge at DW, but we did go to the one in Epcot.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post the rest of Day 4...Come over and check it out!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post PHoto pass pictures from Day 4


----------



## katieb4

Each airline handles strollers different it seems!  I emailed our directly and got confirmation that I will be able to check our stroller at the gate.  I prefer to use ours,  as there is no way G will be able to walk all the way into the airport much less all the way to a gate, so, if gotta bring, we'll just keep using it. 

I was going to ask something and now it has completely vanished from my head. Guess that means I should call it a day!  :yawn:


----------



## mom2pixies

Just wondering if anyone knows of a website that has some good quality maps of the parks on it? 

I know that you can create customized maps and have them delivered to your home from the website, but WDW don't send them outside of the U.S.  I tried printing the maps off the website, but the quality wasn't very good and the details were difficult to see. 

Thanks.


----------



## starienite

Does anyone have experience in adding someone to your trip who are paying their own way? 

My dad was born to be a papa. He loves it. He really really really wants to come with and understands that he needs to pay his own way. What are the odds that he could stay with us a GKTW should Devs wish be approved?


----------



## brookerene

starienite said:


> Does anyone have experience in adding someone to your trip who are paying their own way?
> 
> My dad was born to be a papa. He loves it. He really really really wants to come with and understands that he needs to pay his own way. What are the odds that he could stay with us a GKTW should Devs wish be approved?



Contact your MAW chapter.... many people have done this... and He should be able to stay at GKTW as long as it doesn't make more than 7 people.


----------



## maroo

Hello!!

Long time no see!

LOTS and LOTS going on in my little world - sorry I have been gone so long!

We have done Senior Day, Graduation, the Youth Group Choir Trip and Homecoming Concert.  I am tired!  Her parents are exhausted!!!!

I also have a few work sort of related things going on that are taking a ton of time with no real end in sight, really.  So my DIS time keeps getting foiled! 




blessedmom4 said:


> *We have CONFIRMED DATES....after two postponements and countless medical delays...we are scheduled for our trip October 13 to October 23!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Maroo, PLEASE move us to the confirmed dates list....FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would NEVER be able to say that!!! I am incredibly happy!
> *



certainly! 



Em'swish said:


> Like my post from yesterday said, we just found out that Em's is going to get her wish yesterday.  I was wondering when did you all start telling people.  We told people closest to us, but I was wondering when you told everyone else?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Mom to Emily (amazing wish kid) and Abby



 to the DISboards!  

This is totally up to you!   We had some explaining to do because many of our friends thought MAW was only for children who were about to die.  There were so many questions around Lauren's prognosis (still are) and that is why she was granted a wish - lots of people didn't really understand why she was being granted one with "just" a diagnosis of CP.  We waited till we had dates to really start telling people. 




starienite said:


> Hi super new to this.
> 
> My son is in the MAW system and right now still waiting to meet with the wish granters. Dev already decided that his wish is to go to Disney World and skip every line. Perfect dream for an 8 year old.



awesome!!!   to the DISboards!! 



jon03015 said:


> This is somewhat unrelated to MAW in many ways. I was wondering if any of you lovely parents out there have any book suggestions on the topic of being a parent of a chronically ill child. I was trying to find something on Amazon and couldn't really find much. Thanks!



Good question...did not see if you ever got an answer?!



Synovial said:


> My son is awaiting his wish granters visit.  He already knows he wants to go to Disney world, but his paperwork says he has to have a second choice also.  He said he doesn't want to do anything else.  Does he really have to have a second choice and if so, does anybody have any ideas since he can't come up with any?         Synovial



When they come, they will help him come up with a second wish, too...maybe to meet someone famous?



alexwyn said:


> Has anyone taken that tour with Mauiva Air Tours?  If so do I have to book it before I leave? An old GKTW newsletter said you must book before you come.  I called the air tour place and the res agent said I must call GKTW before I come and get them to send an email back to the air tour so they can book it before but when I talked to GKTW she said I book it when I get there.  I know the other activities are booked while there but is the air tour a little different?  Thanks so much.



I would call GKTW back if you still have not been able to schedule this.  Sometimes a fairly new person will answer the phone and not be totally up on the procedure for this...so if the air folks are saying you need to book before...I would call GKTW back and see if they are willing to do that.



Synovial said:


> How long does it take from the time you see your wish granters until you get your wish?         Synovial



This varies widely by chapter and even within the same chapter...

Sometimes a child will have a "rush" wish - and they can come out pretty quickly for that...but the rest depends on volunteer wish granter schedules and amount of funds the particular chapter has.



brookerene said:


> I have finished our PTR/TR!!!



awesome!  I gotta come read!!




mysevendwarfs said:


> As I plan Bridget's wish trip, we are struggling with what events to plan around at GKTW.  I know we want to be there for "Christmas".  Bridget spent last Christmas in the ICU so we thought that would be really neat for her.  She fatigues easily and we want to make sure we don't over do it.  To those of you who have been to GKTW what would you not want to miss? Also, it will be my son's birthday while we are at GKTW. Is there any way to celebrate a birthday at the Village?  Thanks!



Christmas has definitely been special to several families.  Some plan to have a short park day or even a rest/GKTW day on the same day as Christmas at GKTW.  

I have seen some families really enjoy other parties that they didn't really plan to attend, too...the GKTW parties are fun! 




sgarrity said:


> Yes we are part of the Ohio/KY chapter.  Our wish granters were new, so maybe they do not know.  The text read the following
> 
> "MAW can do a 5 day disney vacation and u get to go to sea world.  They can do October or December.  Which is your preference?"
> 
> I asked if we were at GKTW and reminded her we wanted to say a few days more at our expense.  She texted back "I am pretty sure all MAW KY kids stay at GKTW.  I have emailed them about the extra days."
> 
> I hope you folks are correct in that GKTW trips are a week.  This forum has been such a great resource.



This can vary by chapter...I have heard of another family getting 5 nights...most get 6 nights if they are in the continental US and international families usually get 7 nights.  So it definitely varies!



katieb4 said:


> I think I might have figured out how to do links!  and add a ticker, (which I hope actually ticks down now)
> 
> We have begun planning some here...so many decisions!
> 
> Less then 5 months can't believe it!!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure a place where Jasmine would be?  She is Gabbie's favorite!



When you get to the parks, go to Guest Services and they will give you a specific time and place when you guys can make sure you can catch Jasmine.  Your button should get you to the front of any line.  With any luck, you may get even more pixie dust than that. 



sgarrity said:


> We received a choice of two dates in December.  We can leave December 19 and move out of GKTW on Christmas day or leave the 20th and move out on the 26th. We are taking the 2nd choice to keep from moving on Christmas day.  We did hear they can delay our flights home until the date we requested.  We are planning to stay another 6 nights and fly home on 1-1-12.
> 
> Does GKTW do something special on Christmas?



If I remember correctly...GKTW is actually pretty quiet on Christmas Day.  Every day is special at GKTW - but it is a bit hard, I would guess, to find volunteers that are willing to work on Christmas which makes it hard.  

In fact, if Christmas Day fell on a Thursday, they usually will have Christmas on a Tuesday or another day of the week to have as many volunteers as possible there.  

It would be really cool to be there on Christmas Day, though! 



Sean's momma said:


> Has anyone ever moved out of the state during the time that they started the wish and the time they recieved the wish? We are moving from WA state to Arkansas next month, my MAW chapter said it won't be a problem but I don't know when we find out dates and such. Will it be once we get there or will our current chapter work with the other one to get dates?
> 
> Also please check out my PTR! I know we are a lil ways out but what the heck



This is a new one!  Let me know how this works! 

I am from Little Rock originally!  

I will find your PTR and link it!



Em'swish said:


> Was wondering if anyone know if there is a place to keep my daughter's tube feeding supplies when at the parks?  Can I just feed her at the wish lounges?  Has anyone gone to Disney with a tubie child?
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby



I would use First Aid at the parks - they can put things up for you and even refrigerate things if you need to.  

I have seen kids being fed on rides, in restaurants, anywhere, really.  But if you want privacy, then First Aid is the best way to go! 



mom2pixies said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows of a website that has some good quality maps of the parks on it?
> 
> I know that you can create customized maps and have them delivered to your home from the website, but WDW don't send them outside of the U.S.  I tried printing the maps off the website, but the quality wasn't very good and the details were difficult to see.
> 
> Thanks.



I would see if you can order a good WDW book - a 2011 version...because the parks are always changing locations of things. All of the good books have maps that should be pretty detailed and have info about each ride.


----------



## evsmama30

hey guys! 

i am finally back online after some internet problems!

finished day 2 of our TR, come on over and see!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

Perrinsmommy said:


> I think this varies by chapter but we saw our wish granters in March over Spring Break and we are leaving Thurs. I think it has to do with when you want to go. Perrin wanted to go for SWW and they wanted to send us last weekend but I wanted him to finish out the school year!


It also has to do with how urgent meeting the Wish is. For children who have limited time, MAW can move very quickly.



brookerene said:


> and you also need to make sure you ask where to park because we did and were always directed to the handicapped parking.....  which we always had awesome parking...


WDW calls it 'Medical Parking.' 
If you don't have a handicapped parking permit, it's important to not park in any spots with blue painted lines, a handicapped parking sign or a wheelchair symbol. A handicapped parking permit is required to park in those spots and without one, you could get ticketed.
There are spots in those lots with white painted lines that you can park in without worrying.

The lot at the Studio is small and if you arrive late at the park, there may be no spots. If that happens, part of your group can be dropped off and the driver can go park in the regular lot.
When we went to Animal Kingdom in April, we also found the lot was full, so my husband dropped us off and went to park.


kdzbear said:


> She does appear daily in Morrocco in the World Showcase of Epcot. The times she is available is listed in the times guide. If it rains, there is an inside spot in Morrocco for her too! She is also sometimes out at Magic Kingdom, but it is more hit and miss. Just ask a cast member when you arrive at the park and they will call and find out when and where she will be for the day! You will be able to find her!


Yes, we have seen her a number of times in Morocco. The park schedule for the week has the characters for the week and locations listed, but they don't list exact times.


mom2pixies said:


> My daughters will be 4 and 18 months when we go on my eldest's wish trip. We will definitely be getting a stroller (hopefully a double one that reclines!) as they have such little legs and simply can't be expected to walk everywhere. On top of that, Brooke's legs were weakened while she underwent chemo, at the end she had drop-leg syndrome. She seems to have regained much of her balance since she completed treatment, but her legs still tire easily. Who knows if this will be the case come September, but still--better safe than sorry, so a stroller it is!
> 
> Just wondering how it works at the parks with strollers? Can you take them into lines or do you have to park them oustside of lines or attractions? I don't want to miss getting photos or watching Brooke on a ride just because Avie is too young and we have to wait outside because of her stroller.
> 
> Also, I've heard of ''Stroller as Wheelchair'' tags but I'm not really certain how they work or if we should get one. I think Brooke would be fine getting out of the stroller to go rides when we got there and hoping back in when she's done. What do other parents recommend?


Follow the link in my signature to the disABILITIES FAQs thread ( you can also find it close to the top of this board).
Post #6 of that thread explains about using a stroller as a wheelchair.
Post #3 has information in various categories - one link is a height calculator. Your little one will be able to go on any attraction that she is tall enough for. Children who are too short too ride the 'less gentle' attractions are not allowed in line. For those attractions, you can do a 'Rider Swap' which allows the older child to ride with one adult while the other adult waits outside with the smaller child. After riding with the first adult, the child can ride again with the second adult.
This is not just for kids on MAW trips, but can be used by anyone. One thing you will need to think about is whether riding twice will be too tiring for your child.


mommy2girlswv said:


> We did the stroller as wheelchair at all WDW parks!!!! This is a must!!! Most rides we went down the wheelchair line and park the wheelchair outside the ride!! All the shows that we did we use the stroller as wheelchair! We sat at the wheelchair seats.  January just can't walk far without getting tired. (She gets tired just walking around the house.) Kaitlyn had her own stroller and we would park her. Put her in the double stroller with the tag. Some rides don't let stroller as wheelchair tags. You have to change to a reg. wheelchair. On the way to the car, we had to carry Kaitlyn and put January in kaitlyn's stroller because she just couldn't walk that far!! We wish we had a double stroller from the park to the car.


The wheelchair accessible lines are at least 32 inches wide, so if a double stroller is smaller than that, it will fit. The few attractions that won't allow a stroller as wheelchair are either not accessible (like Tomorrowland Transit Authoritiy) or don't have a good way to get personal wheelchairs from the boarding area to the unload area (Pirates).


mysevendwarfs said:


> I don't believe the Disney strollers recline.  I am sure I saw pictures of them somewhere on this forum.  They are not typical strollers.  If you need something for the whole trip, I would look to Orlando Strollers.  They were great. Check with your wish organization and see if they will cover it for you. There is a lot of walking once you drop off the wheelchairs at most parks. I also imagine you would want to have one for GKTW.
> 
> We used the stroller as a wheelchair tag for DD on our last trip.  There were a few attractions she had to walk a little.  I would definately get one from what you have shared about her fatigue.  I don't know if they give you the tag at GKTW, but any park guest can get one at guest services.
> 
> Also, I don't know if a double stroller fits through the lines. Anyone used one of those with the tag?


Meant to put the information about double strollers here , so see above.
The park rental strollers don't recline and are made of a firm plastic. That said, I have seen lots of kids sleeping pretty peacefully in them, especially smaller kids who like to sleep on their sides or curl up. It's not possible to curl up in a reclining stroller and I have seen kids who keep waking themselves up when then try to turn in the reclined stroller.

There is a picture of the WDW park rental strollers in post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread. There is also information about offsite rental places for strollers  and special needs strollers in that post.

Having a stroller you can use all the time is helpful though, because then you will have it to get to and from the park and also at GKTW.


Em'swish said:


> Was wondering if anyone know if there is a place to keep my daughter's tube feeding supplies when at the parks?  Can I just feed her at the wish lounges?  Has anyone gone to Disney with a tubie child?
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby


Each park has a First Aid station with private cubicles or rooms with cots. You can use First Aid for doing treatments, to lie down for a while or just to get out of the heat.
They will store medications, feedings and equipment for you or you could rent a locker at the front of each park.


Sean's momma said:


> Didn't know if anyone has heard about this but thought it might apply to a majority of us who are taking kids on MAW trips. Stroller Rules Changing On American Airlines
> 
> Hopefully they will make exceptions for strollers for kiddos that MUST have them to make the trip through the airport but are not classified as "Special Needs Strollers". :


Airlines are required to do things to meet access needs of people with disabilities. This would include gate checking a stroller for a child who needs it because of a disability. 
and, just to clarify if people can't read the link, American is stopping gate checking of strollers that weigh more than 20 pounds. So far, the other airlines have not joined in and are still gate checking all sizes of strollers.


----------



## Em'swish

Thanks everyone for answering my questions about Em tube feeding things and other random questions.  I know I will have many more the more into her wish we get!  Hope you don't mind.  We are all looking forwrad to her wish granters coming soon I hope.  We got in the mail on Friday the name of her 2 wish granters and the parent handbook.  This is giving her and all of us something to look forward to.  Em's brain surgery in this Thursday so it is really helping to have such a fun adventure ahead of us.

Again you are all welcome to read about Em on her Caringbridge page.  It's under Emilywallace.

Thanks again!!

Melissa mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I finished our Trip Report.


----------



## angeque143

Stopping in to say hello...I have been swamped updated the PTR though...

Also asking that you keep Hannah and her family in prayer...They have had a lot going on since their trip and can sure use a bit of sunshine!


----------



## chelleydi77

The girls received some treats in the mail today!  Go take a look!


----------



## disneymommy78

Just jumping in to introduce myself.

My DD is 13 and currently on treatment for leukemia. She was diagnosed nearly a year ago (7-14-10), and has had major complications since diagnosis. She should be into her LTM phrase of treatment by December. Her onco has told us we can travel once we get into LTM, so we have a trip planned for March 31 to the 7th. This is not a WISH trip (she has not made her wish yet), but I figured some of you might have experience with traveling with a kiddo on chemo.

-Karen


----------



## katieb4

Hi Karen!  I think I know you from LLS boards...I I have the right Karen....cause the Karen I knows' daughter has had a crazy rough time!  And thats putting it mildly.

Gabbie is going on her wish trip in October. She will be 6 months into LTM...we are going on a week where she will only need to be on 6mp which she has been doing OK with. It'll be her 4th week cycle too so hopefully at her very best.  I will be sure to let you know how it goes when we get back!

We toyed with waiting until she was done with chemo, but, she/we need something to look forward to, think about, plan for. Otherwise cancer is the only thing dominating thoughts. A wish trip is pretty exciting replacement. AND it happens to coincide with three of our family birthdays. Its going to be an absolutely incredible week. Its nice to at least at times put cancer on the back burner sometimes.


----------



## disneymommy78

katieb4 said:


> Hi Karen!  I think I know you from LLS boards...I I have the right Karen....cause the Karen I knows' daughter has had a crazy rough time!  And thats putting it mildly.
> 
> Gabbie is going on her wish trip in October. She will be 6 months into LTM...we are going on a week where she will only need to be on 6mp which she has been doing OK with. It'll be her 4th week cycle too so hopefully at her very best.  I will be sure to let you know how it goes when we get back!
> 
> We toyed with waiting until she was done with chemo, but, she/we need something to look forward to, think about, plan for. Otherwise cancer is the only thing dominating thoughts. A wish trip is pretty exciting replacement. AND it happens to coincide with three of our family birthdays. Its going to be an absolutely incredible week. Its nice to at least at times put cancer on the back burner sometimes.




Kathy!

This is Karen (Leann's_mom) from the LLS boards!

How is Gabbie doing? I hope she is doing well!

Leann is doing great right now, as we her on her built in chemo vacation in between IM 1 and DI 1. We are scheduled to start DI 1 on Monday, so I am pretty much freaking out. We are getting close to our 1 year diagnosisversary (a little over a month away!), and that has me filled with mixed emotions too!

Our trip we have planned *should* fall at the end of Leann's first cycle of LTM, so she also should only be on 6-MP. Our onco has said it will be fine for her to travel by then and God knows Leann (and we) truly need our Disney fix. The last trip we took was about a month before Leann started first getting sick and about two months before DX, so we really need this.

Have you all ever been to WDW before?


----------



## alexwyn

I have learned from this board to expect a passing thunderstorm. I checked the weather and it looks like this week in Disney has very little rain but of course next week (our week) it shows more rain  Does anyone have any suggestions about where to go or not to go in the rain?  Is one park better than another in the rain?  Are the parks still open and are people still riding rides in the rain?  We are so past excited that even the thought of rain is not going to bring me down


----------



## mom2pixies

I would imagine it depends on your tolerance of rain! But, like you, we'd be too excited NOT to do everything we wanted. As long as it wasn't pouring and storming, I think we'd brave some drizzle. I think most people go prepared with rain ponchos just in case, so it might not be a bad idea to head over to the dollar store and pick up a few before your trip. I would probably think there is enough indoor shows and attractions in each park to keep you guys from being totally soaked. I imagine Epcot would have more indoor attractions than the others, but maybe someone else can confirm this. 

My suggestion? Maybe go from ride to indoors to ride to indoors just to change up the pace and keep yourselves semi-dry. And, it'll help to wait out heavy downfalls.  

On the bright side--there might be less crowds than usual! Hope it's not too wet!


----------



## starienite

I have only been to WDW, once was with family and once with a class from school. 
With my family we went during summer and it seemed like it rained everyday at the same time. I can tell you that if you are at Epcot, don't decide to find shelter in a boat. Me, my  mom, and gran did that and was not a lot fun. Boats don't move in the rain. That was a boring couple of hours.


----------



## shruley

Started our trip report!  Just left it in the same place as our PTR.  First day mostly posted with LOTS of pics.  Hope to finish with the spa and star pictures tonight.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41391837&posted=1#post41391837


----------



## katieb4

HI KAREN!!  

I am excited to hear that you guys are Disney Dreaming while going through the rest of front line. Gabbie got the call her wish was granted right before we started DI. It has been a fantastic thing to think about. She and I watched many videos about the parks while in the hospital.  We even found whole Disney parades on line LOL.

Gabbie is doing ok. She just got finished her last steroid day and is in recovery mode.She seems to be following a one week yuck, second week just kind of "off" and 2 weeks of pretty good. The feeling pretty good part is GREAT, but makes starting again after stinks. G knows that the pill will make her feel ick and cries before she takes it. Stinks.  But knowing it could be so much worse helps me anyway. I do my best to keep G distracted.

Anyway....Disney....I've been to Epcot 3 times...and the rest of the parks 2 times, Hubby has been once and the kids have NEVER been!  We haven't been able to afford all us going....I'm so excited for them to experience it!

Fun to find you here!


----------



## disneymommy78

katieb4 said:


> HI KAREN!!
> 
> I am excited to hear that you guys are Disney Dreaming while going through the rest of front line. Gabbie got the call her wish was granted right before we started DI. It has been a fantastic thing to think about. She and I watched many videos about the parks while in the hospital.  We even found whole Disney parades on line LOL.
> 
> Gabbie is doing ok. She just got finished her last steroid day and is in recovery mode.She seems to be following a one week yuck, second week just kind of "off" and 2 weeks of pretty good. The feeling pretty good part is GREAT, but makes starting again after stinks. G knows that the pill will make her feel ick and cries before she takes it. Stinks.  But knowing it could be so much worse helps me anyway. I do my best to keep G distracted.
> 
> Anyway....Disney....I've been to Epcot 3 times...and the rest of the parks 2 times, Hubby has been once and the kids have NEVER been!  We haven't been able to afford all us going....I'm so excited for them to experience it!
> 
> Fun to find you here!



Thanks! We have been Disney Dreaming for awhile. One of the last "normal" things we did as a family before Leann's DX was our family Disney trip in May of 2010. She started showing symptoms early June and was officially DX in July, so we definitely are looking forward to getting back, even if we have to go at a slower pace and do things a bit differently.

I'm actually listening to Park music right now. Tomorrow Leann has her followup MRI scheduled to check on the damage caused by the HD MTX. We're crossing our fingers for good luck.

I'm so excited for you all to get to experience it as a family! We've been many times in the past, so if you need any tips or anything about touring, feel free to ask!


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, I am so excited for all of you MAW families. I am writing with a dissappointing MAW story, and was hoping that maybe someone could offer me a virtual . Anyway, my little guy was encouraged to apply for MAW by one of his therapists, so I finally got up the courage to call MAW. The lady on the phone was sooooo pleasant and nice. Said she would submit the paperwork to dr. Well, I get a call from my son's dr. tonight and he says "I have  MAW paperwork for your son and quite honestly I don't know what to do with it."  He said that when he received the fax that there were big stars and arrows pointing to the line that the dr. is to sign to decline the wish. He then said "I don't feel comfortable enough to go against their recommendation to deny this wish". So that's it, he denied it. I can't believe that MAW would do that. I'm really upset not because my son didn't get the wish, but by MAW's actions. Probably not the place to post, but I have loved to read your reports that I feel like I'm a "silent member" to this great thread. Thanks for reading and my wish for you is that you all have great trips and make great memories!!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi, I am so excited for all of you MAW families. I am writing with a dissappointing MAW story, and was hoping that maybe someone could offer me a virtual . Anyway, my little guy was encouraged to apply for MAW by one of his therapists, so I finally got up the courage to call MAW. The lady on the phone was sooooo pleasant and nice. Said she would submit the paperwork to dr. Well, I get a call from my son's dr. tonight and he says "I have  MAW paperwork for your son and quite honestly I don't know what to do with it."  He said that when he received the fax that there were big stars and arrows pointing to the line that the dr. is to sign to decline the wish. He then said "I don't feel comfortable enough to go against their recommendation to deny this wish". So that's it, he denied it. I can't believe that MAW would do that. I'm really upset not because my son didn't get the wish, but by MAW's actions. Probably not the place to post, but I have loved to read your reports that I feel like I'm a "silent member" to this great thread. Thanks for reading and my wish for you is that you all have great trips and make great memories!!!!!


 I am so sorry to hear that MAW pointed out to have him sign there, maybe it was a mistake?  I haven't been around a whole lot lately so I may have missed your son's background.  Does he have a life threatening illness?  If so, I wouldn't stop there and would see what else you can do.  Maybe call MAW back?  If not, check your area for other wish foundations.. I know we have Dream Factory here.  Good luck!


----------



## mom2pixies

First -- 

Second -- I advise you to make a call to MAW and ask why your doctor was directed to decline the wish. Perhaps there was an error--if there wasn't, then perhaps they can give you some reason as to why your would be declined and why someone actually recommended that your doctor sign one way. Doesn't make sense to me that they would even bother to send out paperwork to your doctor if your son didn't already meet the requirements. Why wouldn't the MAW representative just tell you on the phone that, unfortunately, your son didn't qualify? Very strange! 

If, after you contact MAW, and the problem isn't sorted out, I'd probably look into other wish organizations--there are some here, like the Sunshine Foundation (the one that Evan is with) or the Rainbow Connection, that are for different types of kids (such as chronically ill children, developmentally delayed, special circumstances, etc.)

Best of luck! I hope this was just a huge misunderstanding and that your son gets his wish granted....


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post Part 1 of our day at MK!!! come over and check it out!! See what My dd is talking about when she tells people she kissed a rat!! but he not a rat!!!


----------



## AJsMom0703

Does anyone know organizations who grant wishes to children with autism or other neurological issues?  We've had physicians tell us to contact GKTW and MAW but our child isn't terminal.  Any help is appreciated.

~Karen


----------



## maroo

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi, I am so excited for all of you MAW families. I am writing with a dissappointing MAW story, and was hoping that maybe someone could offer me a virtual . Anyway, my little guy was encouraged to apply for MAW by one of his therapists, so I finally got up the courage to call MAW. The lady on the phone was sooooo pleasant and nice. Said she would submit the paperwork to dr. Well, I get a call from my son's dr. tonight and he says "I have  MAW paperwork for your son and quite honestly I don't know what to do with it."  He said that when he received the fax that there were big stars and arrows pointing to the line that the dr. is to sign to decline the wish. He then said "I don't feel comfortable enough to go against their recommendation to deny this wish". So that's it, he denied it. I can't believe that MAW would do that. I'm really upset not because my son didn't get the wish, but by MAW's actions. Probably not the place to post, but I have loved to read your reports that I feel like I'm a "silent member" to this great thread. Thanks for reading and my wish for you is that you all have great trips and make great memories!!!!!



I wonder if this was a mistake????  Like maybe someone at MAW just pointed at the wrong place to sign??

I would call the MAW chapter and if they can't give you a good explanation, then I would call the national MAW chapter.  That is simply unacceptable.  

The doctor gets to decide. 

and yes...Hugs to you!!


----------



## starienite

I agree that calling them and asking for clarification on why they choose to not grant your child a wish.
Ask your doctor what conversation he had with either MAW or the doctor that they consult with.


----------



## maroo

AJsMom0703 said:


> Does anyone know organizations who grant wishes to children with autism or other neurological issues?  We've had physicians tell us to contact GKTW and MAW but our child isn't terminal.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ~Karen



MAW is now for children with life threatening illnesses instead of terminal illnesses.  

I did some research before for organizations that grant wishes to children with autism and could not find one for the state of MS - sometimes Dream Factory and a few others will grant "mini" wishes to children with chronic illnesses as opposed to life threatening illnesses.

To qualify for MAW, it is my understanding that the documentation is similar throughout the country and that a doctor that the child sees has to certify that they have a life threatening illness.  It doesn't matter what the diagnosis is - just that it is life threatening for the child.

For example - normally CP would not be a qualifying diagnosis, as it can be mild and something that the child can have through adulthood - but for some children the complications from their CP can be life threatening.  

Same with neuro stuff...the child can have a seizure disorder that is really bad and therefore considered life threatening or they can have mild seizures and not be considered life threatening...so it depends on the specific child and situation.  

But I would contact MAW - especially if your doctor told you to - because it sounds like they would sign off for the wish???


----------



## nuts4wdw

Hi, thanks for the hugs! My son is 2.5 years old and has numerous medical issues. He started out with premie at 35 weeks old, needing to be resusitated due to an abrutpion, then the hospital accidentally overdosed him to respiratory arrest. Since then he has had seizures, GERD requiring a fundo, left sided weakness, asthma, subglottic stenosis, developmentally delay, hypertension, had pulmonary hypertension and an enlarged heart (now resolved), failure to thrive, is using a gtube, has had a changed in his brain MRI (static encephalopathy), frequent falls, chronic sinus infections, food allergies, chronic diarrhea, metabolic issues, heat and cold insensitivities, and other stuff. He has been diagnosed with "an unknown genetic condition". We are now working on a possible mitochondrial disease diagnosis. He is plugging along, but the future is unknown. He is sceduled for surgery on Friday and the 18th of July. We live in a small town and our dr's are also pretty "small town". He has been through so much in his small time on earth, but we love him so! We don't have a terminal "diagnosis" and I thank God for that everyday! As for the MAW, my dr. never talked to the MAW people just received a fax. The dr. said that usually the only way they (MAW) will accept kiddos is if they have a "death date", that also bothered me I'm not upset that my son didn't get the wish, althought I would love to give him a week of no needles, tests, therapy appts., and dr. appts. I'm just appalled by the way it was handled. I may look at another wish organization, but all the rest seem to require them to be three years old. So I will have to wait. Plus I don't know any that work with the state of Idaho. Anyway, thanks for listening to me rant. I just wanted to follow up with some of the pp that replied back. I want this to be a happy place for all of you deserving families, so I won't be posting much more on here. I will continue to read about all of your adventures, though!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post Part 2 of our MK day!! Come over and check it out


----------



## brookerene

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi, thanks for the hugs! My son is 2.5 years old and has numerous medical issues. He started out with premie at 35 weeks old, needing to be resusitated due to an abrutpion, then the hospital accidentally overdosed him to respiratory arrest. Since then he has had seizures, GERD requiring a fundo, left sided weakness, asthma, subglottic stenosis, developmentally delay, hypertension, had pulmonary hypertension and an enlarged heart (now resolved), failure to thrive, is using a gtube, has had a changed in his brain MRI (static encephalopathy), frequent falls, chronic sinus infections, food allergies, chronic diarrhea, metabolic issues, heat and cold insensitivities, and other stuff. He has been diagnosed with "an unknown genetic condition". We are now working on a possible mitochondrial disease diagnosis. He is plugging along, but the future is unknown. He is sceduled for surgery on Friday and the 18th of July. We live in a small town and our dr's are also pretty "small town". He has been through so much in his small time on earth, but we love him so! We don't have a terminal "diagnosis" and I thank God for that everyday! As for the MAW, my dr. never talked to the MAW people just received a fax. The dr. said that usually the only way they (MAW) will accept kiddos is if they have a "death date", that also bothered me I'm not upset that my son didn't get the wish, althought I would love to give him a week of no needles, tests, therapy appts., and dr. appts. I'm just appalled by the way it was handled. I may look at another wish organization, but all the rest seem to require them to be three years old. So I will have to wait. Plus I don't know any that work with the state of Idaho. Anyway, thanks for listening to me rant. I just wanted to follow up with some of the pp that replied back. I want this to be a happy place for all of you deserving families, so I won't be posting much more on here. I will continue to read about all of your adventures, though!!!



You do NOT need a death date.... to qualify for MAW... they do require the issue to be life threatening but not terminal....  my son had kidney failure due to FSGS(won't write the whole name out) and went through a transplant...  his disease was life threatening but no longer terminal due to medical advances in the past 60 years.  75 years ago he would have died... but now his chances are pretty high, although not guaranteed that things won't happen.  I know of a recent case where a boy in my son's shoes had the transplant and died anyway.  So was my son given a 'date'.... no...  but was his illness life threatening?  Yes.  FSGS kills...and praise God that his disease was found becuase he didn't exhibit the extreme symptoms that usually show (although I have to say there were symptoms but I thought they were something else).... I wouldn't be surprised if your son didn't qualify.  There are a lot of Mito kids parents who have been on and they might be able to tell you if what their various symptoms have been.  It sounds like your son probably does qualify and I wouldn't throw the idea  of a wish away.  Keep fighting for him....if and when they diagnose him.... try again.. it is worth it...and call the Chapter and explain the situation of what the dr saw.... even if they think he doesn't qualify they shouldn bias the opinion of the dr by putting arrows ets... that is unethical....  Keep us updated!
I guess one things is that I , like many others, had the thought that MAW was for terminal kids, but my social worker informed me otherwise.  It just takes a little education to set people straight....  I hope all works well for you and that you can have a better understanding of your son's illness...but most of all cherish your son... he's a blessing and a gift....


----------



## maroo

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi, thanks for the hugs! My son is 2.5 years old and has numerous medical issues. He started out with premie at 35 weeks old, needing to be resusitated due to an abrutpion, then the hospital accidentally overdosed him to respiratory arrest. Since then he has had seizures, GERD requiring a fundo, left sided weakness, asthma, subglottic stenosis, developmentally delay, hypertension, had pulmonary hypertension and an enlarged heart (now resolved), failure to thrive, is using a gtube, has had a changed in his brain MRI (static encephalopathy), frequent falls, chronic sinus infections, food allergies, chronic diarrhea, metabolic issues, heat and cold insensitivities, and other stuff. He has been diagnosed with "an unknown genetic condition". We are now working on a possible mitochondrial disease diagnosis. He is plugging along, but the future is unknown. He is sceduled for surgery on Friday and the 18th of July. We live in a small town and our dr's are also pretty "small town". He has been through so much in his small time on earth, but we love him so! We don't have a terminal "diagnosis" and I thank God for that everyday! As for the MAW, my dr. never talked to the MAW people just received a fax. The dr. said that usually the only way they (MAW) will accept kiddos is if they have a "death date", that also bothered me I'm not upset that my son didn't get the wish, althought I would love to give him a week of no needles, tests, therapy appts., and dr. appts. I'm just appalled by the way it was handled. I may look at another wish organization, but all the rest seem to require them to be three years old. So I will have to wait. Plus I don't know any that work with the state of Idaho. Anyway, thanks for listening to me rant. I just wanted to follow up with some of the pp that replied back. I want this to be a happy place for all of you deserving families, so I won't be posting much more on here. I will continue to read about all of your adventures, though!!!



Does he have more than one doctor that treats all of that? 

I would talk to one of the other doctors and see if they would approve him for a wish.  Or have someone else (a nurse or someone like that) who would ask for you guys.  

I still think there is something strange about the way the whole thing unfolded...it definitely sounds like you guys have a child that would qualify.  Many of the families here, including Lauren, did not have a "death" date.  

Please keep posting...I wanna keep up with this.  

Or feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here...I understand where you are coming from on that... but this "happy" place is also a place where we can vent to others that understand where we are coming from - good things and bad things.  We are basically family over here... Feel free to join us...no matter what!


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> Does he have more than one doctor that treats all of that?
> 
> I would talk to one of the other doctors and see if they would approve him for a wish.  Or have someone else (a nurse or someone like that) who would ask for you guys.
> 
> I still think there is something strange about the way the whole thing unfolded...it definitely sounds like you guys have a child that would qualify.  Many of the families here, including Lauren, did not have a "death" date.
> 
> Please keep posting...I wanna keep up with this.
> 
> Or feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here...I understand where you are coming from on that... but this "happy" place is also a place where we can vent to others that understand where we are coming from - good things and bad things.  We are basically family over here... Feel free to join us...no matter what!




Agree 100% with what Maroo said! Keep after them and keep posting!


----------



## mom2pixies

nuts4wdw said:


> Hi, thanks for the hugs! My son is 2.5 years old and has numerous medical issues. He started out with premie at 35 weeks old, needing to be resusitated due to an abrutpion, then the hospital accidentally overdosed him to respiratory arrest. Since then he has had seizures, GERD requiring a fundo, left sided weakness, asthma, subglottic stenosis, developmentally delay, hypertension, had pulmonary hypertension and an enlarged heart (now resolved), failure to thrive, is using a gtube, has had a changed in his brain MRI (static encephalopathy), frequent falls, chronic sinus infections, food allergies, chronic diarrhea, metabolic issues, heat and cold insensitivities, and other stuff. He has been diagnosed with "an unknown genetic condition". We are now working on a possible mitochondrial disease diagnosis. He is plugging along, but the future is unknown. He is sceduled for surgery on Friday and the 18th of July. We live in a small town and our dr's are also pretty "small town". He has been through so much in his small time on earth, but we love him so! We don't have a terminal "diagnosis" and I thank God for that everyday! As for the MAW, my dr. never talked to the MAW people just received a fax. The dr. said that usually the only way they (MAW) will accept kiddos is if they have a "death date", that also bothered me I'm not upset that my son didn't get the wish, althought I would love to give him a week of no needles, tests, therapy appts., and dr. appts. I'm just appalled by the way it was handled. I may look at another wish organization, but all the rest seem to require them to be three years old. So I will have to wait. Plus I don't know any that work with the state of Idaho. Anyway, thanks for listening to me rant. I just wanted to follow up with some of the pp that replied back. I want this to be a happy place for all of you deserving families, so I won't be posting much more on here. I will continue to read about all of your adventures, though!!!



Hi there again, 

As everyone has already stated, MAW isn't just for terminal kids. My daughter is a cancer patient--had one of her kidneys removed because of the size of the tumour, but she underwent her chemo and tolerated it very well. Now, she is the picture of health! You wouldn't even guess that a year ago, she was having a major organ removed. And, yes--she will be followed for years because of the cancer--but she is not dying. Your doctor is sadly misinformed if he thinks MAW is just for kids who won't make it--but I can understand that as a lot of people believe that too. Before being encouraged to contact MAW, I thought it was only for terminal or chronic kids, too.  

One stipulation that MAW did have (for us anyways) was that the child had to between the ages of 3 and 18 to have a wish granted, so maybe that is the reason your son does not qualify---yet. He hasn't reached the age where he could make a wish. 

However, I still find it very strange that the MAW contact wouldn't have made that clear on the phone and why they would have sent out paperwork knowing he was still young. I'd still call an inquire.


----------



## mom2pixies

Just wanted to share some new pics on our PTR. Enjoy!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

mom2pixies said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> As everyone has already stated, MAW isn't just for terminal kids. My daughter is a cancer patient--had one of her kidneys removed because of the size of the tumour, but she underwent her chemo and tolerated it very well. Now, she is the picture of health! You wouldn't even guess that a year ago, she was having a major organ removed. And, yes--she will be followed for years because of the cancer--but she is not dying. Your doctor is sadly misinformed if he thinks MAW is just for kids who won't make it--but I can understand that as a lot of people believe that too. Before being encouraged to contact MAW, I thought it was only for terminal or chronic kids, too.
> 
> One stipulation that MAW did have (for us anyways) was that the child had to between the ages of 3 and 18 to have a wish granted, so maybe that is the reason your son does not qualify---yet. He hasn't reached the age where he could make a wish.
> 
> However, I still find it very strange that the MAW contact wouldn't have made that clear on the phone and why they would have sent out paperwork knowing he was still young. I'd still call an inquire.



I was thinking the same thing, when my dd dr told us about MAW!! I was thinking is their something they aren't telling us!! Our dr. knew what I was thinking and told us all about MAW!! but January was only 2 and we had to wait til' she was the right age!!


----------



## Perrinsmommy

We are BACK!! We had a wonderful SWW!!! So much fun and so much STAR WARS!! I will post pics later today. We didn't get home until 2 am CST and we have therapy today. FUN STUFF!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are BACK!! We had a wonderful SWW!!! So much fun and so much STAR WARS!! I will post pics later today. We didn't get home until 2 am CST and we have therapy today. FUN STUFF!



Can't wait to read all about it!!!


----------



## billwendy

Perrinsmommy said:


> We are BACK!! We had a wonderful SWW!!! So much fun and so much STAR WARS!! I will post pics later today. We didn't get home until 2 am CST and we have therapy today. FUN STUFF!



 I CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Finished MK day on our trip report!!! come over and check it out!! LOTS of PHOTOS


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MAW is for ages 2.5 through 18. It's no longer age 3.


----------



## Perrinsmommy

one thing I wanted to add before starting our tr is for wish families going to Orlando during next few weeks. If you like to watch the news while getting ready, like my dh and I do, PLEASE stay away from FOX Orlando's channel. They do continuous coverage of the Casey Anthony case. They go into details that made me sick to my stomach that someone could do that to their baby. Just wanted to give a heads up!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Mom2mitokids said:


> MAW is for ages 2.5 through 18. It's no longer age 3.



Our chapter is actually 3 to 17 (child has to have reached age 3 but not reached 18th birthday to be referred). Perhaps it's different for each branch or country?


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Take poncho's with you and a big ziplock bag to put them in when you are done. 
I would stay away from AK during the rain. The pavement there is  uneven that the water tends to puddle a lot. I would also take an extra pair of shoes in case the ones you are wearing get wet. At night stuff a towel inside the wet shoe and it should be 90% dry by morning. 

I sprayed my purse with Camp Dry which is a water proofer and you can get it at Walmart in the shoe dept. It is also good on shoes. If you have important documents in your purse i would suggest putting them in a ziplock bag. 



alexwyn said:


> I have learned from this board to expect a passing thunderstorm. I checked the weather and it looks like this week in Disney has very little rain but of course next week (our week) it shows more rain  Does anyone have any suggestions about where to go or not to go in the rain?  Is one park better than another in the rain?  Are the parks still open and are people still riding rides in the rain?  We are so past excited that even the thought of rain is not going to bring me down


----------



## billwendy

Dont let rain bring ya down!!! Many rides are inside anyways, so just use your poncho's to get from 1 ride for another. If you have a stroller or wheelchair, I'd bring something to cover them up with if you have to park them outside of the ride so they arent soaked! We have a lot of fun memories walking around the MK in the rain just having a ball as alot of people leave!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*If you want to read about a most Magical MAKE A WISH REVEAL, please read  LISA, BELLE AND BEAST....OH MY!!!*


----------



## jewjubean

I've been on the boards forever and I dont know how but I've never come across this thread! I'm a Wish granter for the MAW branch in South Louisiana!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE reading all these trip reports!!!


----------



## girlymechanic

This is so amazing.  I have recently stumbled on this board and think its wonderful.  MAW has been such a wonderful organization and I am so thankful that they have allowed my family to share that with them.  Not really sure what to expect but I just wanted to hop on and say hello


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *If you want to read about a most Magical MAKE A WISH REVEAL, please read  LISA, BELLE AND BEAST....OH MY!!!*



oh wow!!!!

without the pictures I am just bawling!  Can't wait for photos/video!  Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

WHAT a wonderful story!  I'm crying too - can't wait to see the video.

Maroo - THANK YOU for ALL your efforts in maintaining this thread to give us a place to hear these lovely good news stories.


----------



## alexwyn

billwendy said:


> Dont let rain bring ya down!!! Many rides are inside anyways, so just use your poncho's to get from 1 ride for another. If you have a stroller or wheelchair, I'd bring something to cover them up with if you have to park them outside of the ride so they arent soaked! We have a lot of fun memories walking around the MK in the rain just having a ball as alot of people leave!!!!!



We had a counts check yesterday because they thought Hamilton needed a blood transfusion before we leave.  Well no blood but they are checking for a thyroid disorder and the blood test will not be back until after we leave.  His ONC had to think for half a second if we should RESCHEDULE! WHAT!?  In the end we are going and you are right 'what rain!?'


----------



## alexwyn

girlymechanic said:


> This is so amazing.  I have recently stumbled on this board and think its wonderful.  MAW has been such a wonderful organization and I am so thankful that they have allowed my family to share that with them.  Not really sure what to expect but I just wanted to hop on and say hello



A couple of us will be there and we are going to try to meet at the Gingerbread house for breakfast one morning.  Are you in?  Have a great time!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mom2pixies said:


> Our chapter is actually 3 to 17 (child has to have reached age 3 but not reached 18th birthday to be referred). Perhaps it's different for each branch or country?



Its on the national MAW site. All chapters have the same age limit.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> oh wow!!!!
> 
> without the pictures I am just bawling!  Can't wait for photos/video!  Awesome!!!!!!!!!





LindaBabe said:


> WHAT a wonderful story!  I'm crying too - can't wait to see the video.
> 
> Maroo - THANK YOU for ALL your efforts in maintaining this thread to give us a place to hear these lovely good news stories.


*
Thank you BOTH, I truly can't wait to share this magic with you all! Yes Mary, I agree THANK YOU for giving us Wish Trippers a continued home!  Linda, Thank you for all the pixie dust YOU spread as a Fairy God Mailer!!!. *


----------



## Synovial

We have just received our appointment date and time for our wish granters to come to our house!  They are coming next Saturday at 2:00.  Preston is very excited!!!!      Synovial


----------



## brookerene

wow some awesome posts.... awesone Judy!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *If you want to read about a most Magical MAKE A WISH REVEAL, please read  LISA, BELLE AND BEAST....OH MY!!!*



The story brought tears to my eyes. I can not wait to see the video.


----------



## mom2pixies

Mom2mitokids said:


> Its on the national MAW site. All chapters have the same age limit.



We're not the same country though--I'm with Canada.


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> We have just received our appointment date and time for our wish granters to come to our house!  They are coming next Saturday at 2:00.  Preston is very excited!!!!      Synovial



Yeah!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

girlymechanic said:


> This is so amazing.  I have recently stumbled on this board and think its wonderful.  MAW has been such a wonderful organization and I am so thankful that they have allowed my family to share that with them.  Not really sure what to expect but I just wanted to hop on and say hello



Have an amazing time!!! If you haven't been told what to expect yet--prepare for quite a few surprises....and bring an empty duffle bag in your luggage. Your family is going to be coming home with a lot of souvenirs!


----------



## mom2pixies

alexwyn said:


> We had a counts check yesterday because they thought Hamilton needed a blood transfusion before we leave.  Well no blood but they are checking for a thyroid disorder and the blood test will not be back until after we leave.  His ONC had to think for half a second if we should RESCHEDULE! WHAT!?  In the end we are going and you are right 'what rain!?'



Ugh! Close call--and so close, too! I hope Hamilton's feeling fine and ready for the most exciting trip of his young life. What's he looking forward to most? GKTW? Meeting a character at Disney or visiting a ride? Or taking that plane tour? Whatever it is, I'm sure you'll have a blast!


----------



## mom2pixies

blessedmom4 said:


> *If you want to read about a most Magical MAKE A WISH REVEAL, please read  LISA, BELLE AND BEAST....OH MY!!!*



*Lisa's Wish List*
Dance with Belle on stage -- check
Dance with Beast on stage -- check
Be a Star and have everyone want to meet me -- check
Go to Disney World -- coming soon!

So happy for Miss Lisa!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mom2pixies said:


> We're not the same country though--I'm with Canada.



That could be a reason.. Lol.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I loved the Make a Wish trip reports!!


----------



## soccertaxi311

Well this is my first attempt at writing one of these so everyone needs to bear with me ok.
My 7 year old son has been granted a wish trip to Disney World Aug. 2 - 8 2011. His wish has been granted by the Make A Wish foundation on Utah. Truely I have never meet nicer people in my whole life. 
A little background info about my son. He was a twin born at 24 weeks to a mother who was addicted to meth and cocaine and so it was a fight from the moment he was born. I was the lucky person selected to be his and his brothers foster mom and I have never looked back. His brother passed away at 8 1/2 months of a genetic disorder called PCH which they both carried. It was very sad to lose him but we kept moving forward never sure how long we would have our little guy. Soon after his brothers death we were told that his mother had given up her parental rights and we would be aloud to adopt him. We were so happy and quickly decided his name would be changed to Reese since his given name was Kan-ye and that really didn't fit our family or our red headed very pale skinned boy  The years flew by quickly and many challenges came our way but we faced each one head on and as a family. 
He has a spent much time in the hospital and in the process ended up with a trach, a feeding tube, confined to a wheelchair and on many medicines but I wouldn't change a moment of my life. He is such a happy boy and has changed my opinion of the world so much. 
I have other children that are my birth children and they are all coming on our trip also (paying thier own way) and so we are so excited. We are going to be staying at Give Kids The World and I have heard so many good things about it. I am open to any suggestions that other wish trippers might think would be helpful. I will try to update as our planning moves ahead I guess I should tell you who is going so in the future you all know who I am talking about.
Reese 7 years old and our wish kid Mike is my husband I am Carla and our other children are LeGrand 25 years old brother, Amber 23 years old sister, Nicholette 19 year old sister and travel partner for Reese also Logan (Nicholette's boyfriend) will be joining us.


----------



## Em'swish

Em's wish granters called yesterday!!!  They are coming a week from Wednesday and we are all so happy!!   What can we expect from that visit?  I love reading all the Trip Reports.  Just amazing all of them!

Melissa mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!!!


----------



## alexwyn

mom2pixies said:


> Ugh! Close call--and so close, too! I hope Hamilton's feeling fine and ready for the most exciting trip of his young life. What's he looking forward to most? GKTW? Meeting a character at Disney or visiting a ride? Or taking that plane tour? Whatever it is, I'm sure you'll have a blast!



Close is right but thankfully we got the go ahead.  He is just overall excited because I haven't shared many details with him.  I know the airplane tour ride will be the highlight but when he finds out he will be able to take control of the airplane I am sure he will be on cloud nine (literally  He is hoping he will meet Spongebob.  Our flight leaves Tue morning and trust me by now I thought I would be packed with suitcases at the door. However, I am still doing laundry and starting to panic a bit


----------



## angeque143

Just added pics of our College Visit!! Happy day but I am SURE I will be crying in just 71 days!!


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Em'swish said:


> Em's wish granters called yesterday!!!  They are coming a week from Wednesday and we are all so happy!!   What can we expect from that visit?  I love reading all the Trip Reports.  Just amazing all of them!
> 
> Melissa mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!!!


Paper work....Paper work....and second wish of course(Just because they have to have it)....Paper work



alexwyn said:


> Close is right but thankfully we got the go ahead.  He is just overall excited because I haven't shared many details with him.  I know the airplane tour ride will be the highlight but when he finds out he will be able to take control of the airplane I am sure he will be on cloud nine (literally  He is hoping he will meet Spongebob.  Our flight leaves Tue morning and trust me by now I thought I would be packed with suitcases at the door. However, I am still doing laundry and starting to panic a bit


 Spongebob is in the Nick gift shop in the back!!! Outside they change Nick people!!! We thought she missed Spongebob and walked in the gift shop for her to pick something out and guess who mommy found in the back of the store!!! She was so happy!!


----------



## brookerene

soccertaxi311 said:


> Well this is my first attempt at writing one of these so everyone needs to bear with me ok.
> My 7 year old son has been granted a wish trip to Disney World Aug. 2 - 8 2011. His wish has been granted by the Make A Wish foundation on Utah. Truely I have never meet nicer people in my whole life.
> A little background info about my son. He was a twin born at 24 weeks to a mother who was addicted to meth and cocaine and so it was a fight from the moment he was born. I was the lucky person selected to be his and his brothers foster mom and I have never looked back. His brother passed away at 8 1/2 months of a genetic disorder called PCH which they both carried. It was very sad to lose him but we kept moving forward never sure how long we would have our little guy. Soon after his brothers death we were told that his mother had given up her parental rights and we would be aloud to adopt him. We were so happy and quickly decided his name would be changed to Reese since his given name was Kan-ye and that really didn't fit our family or our red headed very pale skinned boy  The years flew by quickly and many challenges came our way but we faced each one head on and as a family.
> He has a spent much time in the hospital and in the process ended up with a trach, a feeding tube, confined to a wheelchair and on many medicines but I wouldn't change a moment of my life. He is such a happy boy and has changed my opinion of the world so much.
> I have other children that are my birth children and they are all coming on our trip also (paying thier own way) and so we are so excited. We are going to be staying at Give Kids The World and I have heard so many good things about it. I am open to any suggestions that other wish trippers might think would be helpful. I will try to update as our planning moves ahead I guess I should tell you who is going so in the future you all know who I am talking about.
> Reese 7 years old and our wish kid Mike is my husband I am Carla and our other children are LeGrand 25 years old brother, Amber 23 years old sister, Nicholette 19 year old sister and travel partner for Reese also Logan (Nicholette's boyfriend) will be joining us.



Wow.. what a blessing... welcome to the boards and make sure you start a ptr... instructions are on post2!......


----------



## Synovial

I have read that if you stay at Give Kids The World you get a button that gives you special privileges at Disney World.  If you don't stay there, but have a make a wish trip and stay at Disney do you also get some kind of button or something showing that you are a wish tripper with Make A Wish and get the same privileges?         Synovial


----------



## shruley

Updated Gabriella's Wish Trip....finished Day 1.  Pictures of the spa and Candyland Party.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2667733&page=6

LOTS more pictures.


----------



## shruley

Updated Gabriella's Wish Trip....finished Day 1.  Pictures of the spa and Candyland Party.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2667733&page=6

LOTS more pictures.


----------



## Em'swish

Sorry for so many questions, I promise last one for a bit.  Em is tube fed and has only 3 safe food that don't make her sick.  Grapes, Rice and Bananas.  I know that they have the ice cream place at GKTW, can I bring Rice Cream for Em and they keep it there so she feels like she can have ice cream when ever she wants too?

mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!!


----------



## newdrama12

Em'swish said:


> Sorry for so many questions, I promise last one for a bit.  Em is tube fed and has only 3 safe food that don't make her sick.  Grapes, Rice and Bananas.  I know that they have the ice cream place at GKTW, can I bring Rice Cream for Em and they keep it there so she feels like she can have ice cream when ever she wants too?
> 
> mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!!



I believe that the Village has that brand in the ice cream palace. I will check for sure when I'm in the Village tomorrow to make sure. But if it is, you just have to ask for it and there is a separate scoop that is used to serve it. I will let you know tomorrow for sure though.


----------



## maroo

Synovial said:


> I have read that if you stay at Give Kids The World you get a button that gives you special privileges at Disney World.  If you don't stay there, but have a make a wish trip and stay at Disney do you also get some kind of button or something showing that you are a wish tripper with Make A Wish and get the same privileges?         Synovial



Are you going through GKTW for your wish? 

There are two types of GKTW wishes...

One where you stay at GKTW.  Your orientation is with GKTW and you sleep there.  You have access to all of GKTW amenities including free food, activities, the pool, etc, etc.  (this is what most of our DIS kids do.)

The other is where you stay on Disney property through GKTW.  Which means you still have to go to GKTW to get your tickets and have orientation.  You sleep at the Disney hotel, but you still have access to all GKTW amenities including free food, activities, the pool, etc.  (This is a bit more rare...usually happens when GKTW is full...this happened to Lauren for her wish).  

If you are doing one of these two wishes (which are for kids with life threatening illnesses only, not chronic illnesses) then you will get the "magic" button.


There is also a wish that some of our kids have received where they go with a different company - not affiliated with GKTW at all - some stay at the Dream Village and some stay on Disney Property...but this wish doesn't have the GKTW button.  Usually this is through a different organization than Make a Wish (Dream Factory, Children's Wish Foundation, etc, etc)

BUT, these kids can get a GAC card based on their medical needs (just like any other family that goes to Disney) - which can act like a button...not quite the same, but the GAC can help.  IF you are doing this type of wish, make sure you bring your paperwork so that you can show it to the people at Disney when you get your GAC - so that they will know this is a wish trip.  They may or may not take that into account when they pick the "stamp" that goes on your GAC...depends on the CM that does it. PM me if you want more info on this.  I don't want to type any more here.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I have started my Pre-Trip Report!!!

I know it's a bit too early because we haven't even met with the wish granters( we are going to in a week)..but I just couldn't wait!
It's below in my signature but here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41479345#post41479345


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone! An update about Brooke at the MAW Teddy Bear Picnic on our page: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41479896&postcount=174. Come check it out!


----------



## Synovial

Does anyone know if you stay on Disney grounds for your wish do you receive a make a wish button to receive the same kind of privileges as the kids who stay at Give Kids The World when you're at the Disney parks?   Synovial


----------



## blessedmom4

Synovial said:


> I have read that if you stay at Give Kids The World you get a button that gives you special privileges at Disney World. If you don't stay there, but have a make a wish trip and stay at Disney do you also get some kind of button or something showing that you are a wish tripper with Make A Wish and get the same privileges? Synovial





maroo said:


> Are you going through GKTW for your wish?
> 
> There are two types of GKTW wishes...
> 
> One where you stay at GKTW.  Your orientation is with GKTW and you sleep there.  You have access to all of GKTW amenities including free food, activities, the pool, etc, etc.  (this is what most of our DIS kids do.)
> 
> The other is where you stay on Disney property through GKTW.  Which means you still have to go to GKTW to get your tickets and have orientation.  You sleep at the Disney hotel, but you still have access to all GKTW amenities including free food, activities, the pool, etc.  (This is a bit more rare...usually happens when GKTW is full...this happened to Lauren for her wish).
> 
> If you are doing one of these two wishes (which are for kids with life threatening illnesses only, not chronic illnesses) then you will get the "magic" button.
> 
> 
> There is also a wish that some of our kids have received where they go with a different company - not affiliated with GKTW at all - some stay at the Dream Village and some stay on Disney Property...but this wish doesn't have the GKTW button.  Usually this is through a different organization than Make a Wish (Dream Factory, Children's Wish Foundation, etc, etc)
> 
> BUT, these kids can get a GAC card based on their medical needs (just like any other family that goes to Disney) - which can act like a button...not quite the same, but the GAC can help.  IF you are doing this type of wish, make sure you bring your paperwork so that you can show it to the people at Disney when you get your GAC - so that they will know this is a wish trip.  They may or may not take that into account when they pick the "stamp" that goes on your GAC...depends on the CM that does it. PM me if you want more info on this.  I don't want to type any more here.





Synovial said:


> Does anyone know if you stay on Disney grounds for your wish do you receive a make a wish button to receive the same kind of privileges as the kids who stay at Give Kids The World when you're at the Disney parks?   Synovial


*
HI! I know you are related to Jenn and I have been meaning to say WELCOME!!! Maroo answered this for you, you might not have seen it. I quoted it for you above. PM Maroo if you have more questions about the Wish button. I hope you start a Pre Trip Report so we can all get to know you! *


----------



## nuts4wdw

Ok, I know I said I wouldn't post anymore, but I wanted to let everyone know what I found out. My son was the one that was denied a wish by his physician because there were stars and arrows coming from the MAW pointing to decline the wish, according to our doctor.  Anyway, I received a letter from MAW confirming the denial. So I waited and called the company because I was heart broken to think that MAW kids were being denied without being given a chance. So I talked to the CEO of our MAW and she said that this was definately not the way it was to be interpreted. She said that stars and arrows were added to the section where the physician could say yes or no to the wish because some of the doctors were having trouble finding the lines to sign.  Anyway, then I informed her of his "death date" reference and she said that that was not MAW's policy she said it only had to be a life-threatening illness and not a particular diagnosis. Anyway, it made me feel better to know that MAW wasn't denying kids right out of the chute. I don't know what I will do now as far as my son. I could go to one of his specialists and ask if they would sign, but is that wrong? He has over 12 specialists, so if I don't ask first that is alot of calls to MAW. I feel like a child that has been told no by one parent, so I'm going to the other in hopes of getting my way. LOL  Anyway, I feel better about MAW and just wanted to clear it up, that they did not deny him (although, I think they oughtta get rid of the stars and arrows). Thanks, all! Have fun planning your trips!


----------



## chelleydi77

We received some more Big Give mail today!  Come take a peek!


----------



## Synovial

Preston's wish granters are coming this Saturday to get his wish.  Do they automatically tell us where we will be staying or do we have to tell them.  Also is there anything we need to know to prepare ourselves for them coming?   Other than a lot of paper work what is to be expected Saturday?   Synovial


----------



## maroo

nuts4wdw said:


> Ok, I know I said I wouldn't post anymore, but I wanted to let everyone know what I found out. My son was the one that was denied a wish by his physician because there were stars and arrows coming from the MAW pointing to decline the wish, according to our doctor.  Anyway, I received a letter from MAW confirming the denial. So I waited and called the company because I was heart broken to think that MAW kids were being denied without being given a chance. So I talked to the CEO of our MAW and she said that this was definately not the way it was to be interpreted. She said that stars and arrows were added to the section where the physician could say yes or no to the wish because some of the doctors were having trouble finding the lines to sign.  Anyway, then I informed her of his "death date" reference and she said that that was not MAW's policy she said it only had to be a life-threatening illness and not a particular diagnosis. Anyway, it made me feel better to know that MAW wasn't denying kids right out of the chute. I don't know what I will do now as far as my son. I could go to one of his specialists and ask if they would sign, but is that wrong? He has over 12 specialists, so if I don't ask first that is alot of calls to MAW. I feel like a child that has been told no by one parent, so I'm going to the other in hopes of getting my way. LOL  Anyway, I feel better about MAW and just wanted to clear it up, that they did not deny him (although, I think they oughtta get rid of the stars and arrows). Thanks, all! Have fun planning your trips!



Thank you so much for the update!  This makes a lot more sense!

I don't think it is wrong to ask another doctor... The child qualifies if they have just one diagnosis that is life threatening - and sometimes one doctor is treating the child and what they are mostly treating is not life threatening and another doctor may be treating a different diagnosis that is considered life threatening...so asking another doctor, probably the doctor that is treating your son for the most serious of his diagnoses, would be appropriate, in my opinion.  Especially if the first doctor said he would sign it, but that he felt like MAW didn't want him to...if he got that impression, then he misunderstood and this would give your son a fair chance at the wish. 

A wish is a special thing...whether a child picks Disney or not...a wish trip (where a child is treated like a king and feels so special) is something that no money can buy.  I have known several of our DIS children that gained confidence, a will to live, new lease on life, and just general happiness that was better than their family ever thought possible.  



Synovial said:


> Preston's wish granters are coming this Saturday to get his wish.  Do they automatically tell us where we will be staying or do we have to tell them.  Also is there anything we need to know to prepare ourselves for them coming?   Other than a lot of paper work what is to be expected Saturday?   Synovial



?  I am a little confused, I think.  What is your child's wish?  Is your child wishing to stay somewhere special?  Or just to go to Disney?


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> We have just received our appointment date and time for our wish granters to come to our house!  They are coming next Saturday at 2:00.  Preston is very excited!!!!      Synovial



How cool!!! You will have to call me and let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> Preston's wish granters are coming this Saturday to get his wish.  Do they automatically tell us where we will be staying or do we have to tell them.  Also is there anything we need to know to prepare ourselves for them coming?   Other than a lot of paper work what is to be expected Saturday?   Synovial



They should tell you about GKTW while they are there unless you are requesting to stay elsewhere. 

But are the trips shorter if you stay outside of GKTW Maroo? As in, if it is a request, not due to overflow or something? 


 DS2 wanted these on here... lol


----------



## newdrama12

Em'swish said:


> Sorry for so many questions, I promise last one for a bit.  Em is tube fed and has only 3 safe food that don't make her sick.  Grapes, Rice and Bananas.  I know that they have the ice cream place at GKTW, can I bring Rice Cream for Em and they keep it there so she feels like she can have ice cream when ever she wants too?
> 
> mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!!



I was in the Ice Crea Palace this morning. They do have Rice Dream ice cream. It is in its own freezer with its oen ice cream scoop, so you just have to ask for it. At the moment, there is only one flavor but they did say that they are getting more in the next week or so.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

newdrama12 said:


> I was in the Ice Crea Palace this morning. They do have Rice Dream ice cream. It is in its own freezer with its oen ice cream scoop, so you just have to ask for it. At the moment, there is only one flavor but they did say that they are getting more in the next week or so.



This reminded me of my peanut/nuts question. Do they have ice cream for those who have to avoid nut cross contamination?  Ice Cream parlors are often dangerous because they dip the scoop from gallon to gallon. DS and I both have life threatening nut allergy.  

Also, do you think I need to notify GKTW. I figured with all the kids with special needs they probably have to deal with this often.  Thanks!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Do MAW or GKTW provide transportation from the airport to GKTW and from GKTEW to Disneyworld that's NOT a rental car? As in a shuttle perhaps?


----------



## newdrama12

mysevendwarfs said:


> This reminded me of my peanut/nuts question. Do they have ice cream for those who have to avoid nut cross contamination?  Ice Cream parlors are often dangerous because they dip the scoop from gallon to gallon. DS and I both have life threatening nut allergy.
> 
> Also, do you think I need to notify GKTW. I figured with all the kids with special needs they probably have to deal with this often.  Thanks!



Yes, they do have ice cream for those who have to avoid nut cross contamination and no you don't need to notify GKTW.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Do MAW or GKTW provide transportation from the airport to GKTW and from GKTEW to Disneyworld that's NOT a rental car? As in a shuttle perhaps?



yes!

Lauren rode the shuttle from the airport to GKTW and I know of a few families that have used the GKTW shuttle...

But...you don't get as much freedom if you use it, because it runs at certain times to certain parks.


----------



## Em'swish

newdrama12 said:


> I was in the Ice Crea Palace this morning. They do have Rice Dream ice cream. It is in its own freezer with its oen ice cream scoop, so you just have to ask for it. At the moment, there is only one flavor but they did say that they are getting more in the next week or so.



Woo Hoo!!Thanks so much for the info.  Really made me happy.  She gets to act like a typical kid and that make me so happy!!!! So I am getting so happy reading all the Trip reports, but and not sure how to start one, or is it to early, since Em's wish granters are not even coming until Wednesday?  I know that she has to ask for other wish's but if Disne is her firs will she for sure get it?

Thanks 
Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> yes!
> 
> Lauren rode the shuttle from the airport to GKTW and I know of a few families that have used the GKTW shuttle...
> 
> But...you don't get as much freedom if you use it, because it runs at certain times to certain parks.



Thank you so much! My mom is just panicking about the driving over there and she wanted to know this! How do we go about arranging this? Should my mom just tell MAW and they handle it?


----------



## Synovial

My son Preston is 12 years old and he has Synovial Cell Sarcoma.  He really wants to go to Disney for his Make a Wish.  He would really like to stay at the Contemporary at Disney, but I don't know if that is possible.  Synovial


----------



## Synovial

Preston went to see his surgeon yesterday.  He has to go every 2 months to check on the growth plate in his leg.  He had radiation therapy on his leg in
April.  The doctors said the radiation would more than likely stop 80% of the growing in that leg, so they keep  doing x-rays to check on it.  The one he had yesterday showed that his growth plate is still open.  The doctor seemed rather shocked.  As long as it stays open his leg will continue growing.  He said there is a slim chance it will stay open.  We are keeping our fingers crossed.    Synovial


----------



## newdrama12

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you so much! My mom is just panicking about the driving over there and she wanted to know this! How do we go about arranging this? Should my mom just tell MAW and they handle it?



I would guess that she would have to tell MAW and they should handle it for her.


----------



## newdrama12

Synovial said:


> My son Preston is 12 years old and he has Synovial Cell Sarcoma.  He really wants to go to Disney for his Make a Wish.  He would really like to stay at the Contemporary at Disney, but I don't know if that is possible.  Synovial



With Make A Wish, anything is possible. Some MAW families are still able to experience everything that GKTW has to offer, even though they are staying offsite at one of the Disney hotels or the Nick Hotel. SO anything is possible, if that is his wish, i say go for it!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, they do have ice cream for those who have to avoid nut cross contamination and no you don't need to notify GKTW.



Thanks  I had a feeling that this is something I didn't have to worry about


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Can I specify the month I want to go as part of my wish "statement?" Is that sort of a loophole?


----------



## wishin' on a star

Synovial said:


> My son Preston is 12 years old and he has Synovial Cell Sarcoma.  He really wants to go to Disney for his Make a Wish.  He would really like to stay at the Contemporary at Disney, but I don't know if that is possible.  Synovial



I think he needs to wish for what he really wants, to stay at the Contemporary.  MAW will work with you to do the best they can to honor his wish if it's possible.  Each chapter handles things differently, but I say go for it, if Preston wants the Contemporary, then he should wish for that!  

I think there were a couple of families on here in the past year who stayed on Disney property instead of GKTW...one stayed at the Wilderness Lodge and the other stayed at the Grand Floridian.  I believe I remember that for both of these, they had to attend orientation at GKTW to get their park tickets, and received the "magic GKTW button" and all of the perks of GKTW, but their accomodations were on Disney property.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Synovial said:


> My son Preston is 12 years old and he has Synovial Cell Sarcoma.  He really wants to go to Disney for his Make a Wish.  He would really like to stay at the Contemporary at Disney, but I don't know if that is possible.  Synovial



I don't really know , but maybe he can make it as part of his wish sentence.


----------



## chelleydi77

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Can I specify the month I want to go as part of my wish "statement?" Is that sort of a loophole?



yes you absolutely can!  We requested August for our trip and will be going at the end of August!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

chelleydi77 said:


> yes you absolutely can!  We requested August for our trip and will be going at the end of August!



Thank you! But is it possible to go this July?


----------



## chelleydi77

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you! But is it possible to go this July?



I answered your PM but you would have to ask your Wish Granters!  I've learned to never say never when it comes to MAW!


----------



## chelleydi77

More Mickey mail today via Beth from the Big Give!!  Come check it out!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

chelleydi77 said:


> I answered your PM but you would have to ask your Wish Granters!  I've learned to never say never when it comes to MAW!



Thanks! I replied. I'll just put it as part of my wish. You're right. Everything is possible. Another Wish family told me that all they have to do is make some calls and arrange boarding tickets. Shouldn't take them more than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## katieb4

I just have to say, I'm very glad I found these boards. When dealing with illness all day, it is just FUN to come here and read excitment in posts from people who are also dealing with illness....and just get that. Its becoming a rountine here...coming and reading for awhile waiting for clock to go by so I can give last med of the day and go to bed. Thank you for sharing your stories!


----------



## Synovial

I would just like to say I hope everyone is doing well tonight and I really, really appreciate all the help from everyone.  I am new to this sort of thing.   I am really terrible when it comes to operating computers, but I am trying to do my best with it.  Preston's wish granters are coming tomorrow and he is very, very, very excited!!!!!!     Synovial


----------



## evsmama30

updated our TR today...come check it out


----------



## Manymosi

wishin' on a star said:


> I think there were a couple of families on here in the past year who stayed on Disney property instead of GKTW...one stayed at the Wilderness Lodge and the other stayed at the Grand Floridian.  I believe I remember that for both of these, they had to attend orientation at GKTW to get their park tickets, and received the "magic GKTW button" and all of the perks of GKTW, but their accomodations were on Disney property.



We are the ones that stayed at Wilderness Lodge. You are correct about having to attend orientation etc. It was worth it though.
Our chapter apparently did have to pull a few strings to get us to stay at the Lodge, it took quite a while before we had confirmation.


----------



## disneymommy78

katieb4 said:


> I just have to say, I'm very glad I found these boards. When dealing with illness all day, it is just FUN to come here and read excitment in posts from people who are also dealing with illness....and just get that. Its becoming a rountine here...coming and reading for awhile waiting for clock to go by so I can give last med of the day and go to bed. Thank you for sharing your stories!



I completely agree!

It's a nice way to unwind a bit after the end of dealing with steroid withdrawal, nausea/pain, etc.

Looking forward to April...


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Meeting with the MAW wish granters in 2 days!


----------



## Em'swish

I could not wait and I started our PTR!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2743297

I hope I did it right!

Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/emilywallace


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> I would just like to say I hope everyone is doing well tonight and I really, really appreciate all the help from everyone.  I am new to this sort of thing.   I am really terrible when it comes to operating computers, but I am trying to do my best with it.  Preston's wish granters are coming tomorrow and he is very, very, very excited!!!!!!     Synovial



How did the wish granting go?!?! 



Em'swish said:


> I could not wait and I started our PTR!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2743297
> 
> I hope I did it right!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/emilywallace




Great job! Subbed and can't wait to read more as you plan!


----------



## maroo

Synovial said:


> My son Preston is 12 years old and he has Synovial Cell Sarcoma.  He really wants to go to Disney for his Make a Wish.  He would really like to stay at the Contemporary at Disney, but I don't know if that is possible.  Synovial



This was Saturday, right?  How did it go??

I think he can do both...but it depends on the chapter and how they do things.


----------



## maroo

Em'swish said:


> I could not wait and I started our PTR!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2743297
> 
> I hope I did it right!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/emilywallace




You did a great job!  I have linked it on the first page for us - so everyone can find it!


----------



## Em'swish

maroo said:


> You did a great job!  I have linked it on the first page for us - so everyone can find it!




Thanks so much.  I can't wait to really start planning the trip once we get our dates!!

So here is a really silly question but need to cover my bases.  Em's wish granters are coming Wednesday night.  I have seen that they tend to bring the wish kid a little gift.  Do they bring something for the other sibblings?  I just want to makes sure if they don't that I have something to give Abby.  I don't want her to feel left out.  She is only 3 so she can't really understand what's going on. 

Thanks,

Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 ( best little sister)


----------



## maroo

Em'swish said:


> Thanks so much.  I can't wait to really start planning the trip once we get our dates!!
> 
> So here is a really silly question but need to cover my bases.  Em's wish granters are coming Wednesday night.  I have seen that they tend to bring the wish kid a little gift.  Do they bring something for the other sibblings?  I just want to makes sure if they don't that I have something to give Abby.  I don't want her to feel left out.  She is only 3 so she can't really understand what's going on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 ( best little sister)



This is a very good question!

I would get her a little something, at least...and hide it, maybe?  Just in case. 

We had that problem with Lauren and William was 8 or 9 at the time...he was really jealous of her trip because he had some medical problems himself and had spent more days in the hospital than she had around that time - so we had that issue, too...but we didn't think of the gift issue (this was before the wish trippers thread, of course!)...but that is a good thought!  I would definitely get her something just in case. 

We did explain to William (although I am not sure how this would go over for a three year old)...but we did explain that Lauren had picked a special wish that was for her whole family!  That she could have wished for something just for herself...like a shopping spree or something...but that she chose something that he could enjoy, too.  This helped the situation some.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I'm tending to see that maybe all the families hear have had their wish granters come to THEIR house. Why is it that we have to go their office tomorrow?


----------



## angeque143

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I'm tending to see that maybe all the families hear have had their wish granters come to THEIR house. Why is it that we have to go their office tomorrow?



Each chapter does things their way. I would not be discouraged. I heard the sometimes going to their offices can be really fun!  On meeting with the wish granters! Cant wait to see how it goes!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

angeque143 said:


> Each chapter does things their way. I would not be discouraged. I heard the sometimes going to their offices can be really fun!  On meeting with the wish granters! Cant wait to see how it goes!



Yeah, either way I'm really foward to it! I'll be posting tomorrow in my PTR.- it's in my signature.


----------



## Menfusse

Hi everyone!  I'm totally new and came here specifically to find out how wish trips worked!  Well, specifically Dream Factory.  My name is Melissa and my daughter is 5 and was referred by her pediatrician Thursday and I got an email from them saying they would be calling me tomorrow!  I understand that they require the child to talk.  Emily is fully capable of talking, but has pretty severe social anxiety and I'm worried she won't.  But I guess there are things that must happen before we even get to that?
Is this the right place to ask for details?  I'm very detail oriented when it comes to things I don't know anything about, lol.  

I don't want to bombard this thread with all of my questions if there is a better place .

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!

I should make a siggy I suppose, lol.


----------



## Em'swish

Menfusse said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm totally new and came here specifically to find out how wish trips worked!  Well, specifically Dream Factory.  My name is Melissa and my daughter is 5 and was referred by her pediatrician Thursday and I got an email from them saying they would be calling me tomorrow!  I understand that they require the child to talk.  Emily is fully capable of talking, but has pretty severe social anxiety and I'm worried she won't.  But I guess there are things that must happen before we even get to that?
> Is this the right place to ask for details?  I'm very detail oriented when it comes to things I don't know anything about, lol.
> 
> I don't want to bombard this thread with all of my questions if there is a better place .
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> I should make a siggy I suppose, lol.






Hi Melissa!  

I thought I would say Hi, my name is also Melissa and my daughter who is 4.5 is also Emily!  We just stated out journery with Make-A-Wish.  Sorry I can't help you out with anything from Dream Factory.  Good luck and this board has been great with helping me with all my questions, I am sure you will find the same thing!

Melissa
Mom to Emily4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3(best little sister)


----------



## Em'swish

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Yeah, either way I'm really foward to it! I'll be posting tomorrow in my PTR.- it's in my signature.



Just wanted to tell you have fun tomorrow!Look forward to hearing how it went.  Our's come Wednesday!


Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 (best little sister)


----------



## Menfusse

Em'swish said:


> Hi Melissa!
> 
> I thought I would say Hi, my name is also Melissa and my daughter who is 4.5 is also Emily!  We just stated out journery with Make-A-Wish.  Sorry I can't help you out with anything from Dream Factory.  Good luck and this board has been great with helping me with all my questions, I am sure you will find the same thing!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3(best little sister)



Oh my goodness!  My other daughter is Abby!  She is the older though.  She's 9 and Emily is 5.  How funny!  Nice to "meet" you.


----------



## Synovial

Preston's wish granters came to see him Saturday.  They were really nice and brought him a present.  They helped us fill out all the paperwork and got his wish from him.  We are looking at going to Disney World around October or 1st week of November.  They said we should know in 2 weeks if he gets his wish.  I have tried to start a pre- trip report, but I am not good with computers so I don't know if I did it right.         Synovial


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I'm tending to see that maybe all the families hear have had their wish granters come to THEIR house. Why is it that we have to go their office tomorrow?



Each chapter is different...but my hunch is that they don't have very many volunteer wish granters...so getting to all of the kids is difficult for them.  I bet they have several "appointments" to meet with children and they do it all at the chapter so that they are efficient and grant the wishes quicker.  That is totally a guess...??  

I am so excited to see what they say!!! 



Menfusse said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm totally new and came here specifically to find out how wish trips worked!  Well, specifically Dream Factory.  My name is Melissa and my daughter is 5 and was referred by her pediatrician Thursday and I got an email from them saying they would be calling me tomorrow!  I understand that they require the child to talk.  Emily is fully capable of talking, but has pretty severe social anxiety and I'm worried she won't.  But I guess there are things that must happen before we even get to that?
> Is this the right place to ask for details?  I'm very detail oriented when it comes to things I don't know anything about, lol.
> 
> I don't want to bombard this thread with all of my questions if there is a better place .
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> I should make a siggy I suppose, lol.



Hello!   

This is the place to ask lots of questions!  All questions are welcomed and encouraged...if you are wondering the answer, someone else may be as well!

From what I understand Dream Factory grants two types of wishes - one is for the children with life threatening conditions and the other is for chronically ill children that don't have anything life threatening.

Do you happen to know which type of wish your child was referred for?  It may make a difference as to the answers to some of the questions. 




Em'swish said:


> Hi Melissa!
> 
> I thought I would say Hi, my name is also Melissa and my daughter who is 4.5 is also Emily!  We just stated out journery with Make-A-Wish.  Sorry I can't help you out with anything from Dream Factory.  Good luck and this board has been great with helping me with all my questions, I am sure you will find the same thing!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3(best little sister)



Wow!  What a coincidence!!  



Synovial said:


> Preston's wish granters came to see him Saturday.  They were really nice and brought him a present.  They helped us fill out all the paperwork and got his wish from him.  We are looking at going to Disney World around October or 1st week of November.  They said we should know in 2 weeks if he gets his wish.  I have tried to start a pre- trip report, but I am not good with computers so I don't know if I did it right.         Synovial



Awesome! 

Did they say where you guys will be staying?  I was going to put that on you pre-trippie report. 

I will link it on the first page.


----------



## Em'swish

Menfusse said:


> Oh my goodness!  My other daughter is Abby!  She is the older though.  She's 9 and Emily is 5.  How funny!  Nice to "meet" you.



That is crazy!!!  How funny.  The names Emily and Abby sound great together.  I have met a few people who have daughters Em and Abby.

Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wsih kiddo) and Abby 3 ( best little sister)


----------



## Menfusse

maroo said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is the place to ask lots of questions!  All questions are welcomed and encouraged...if you are wondering the answer, someone else may be as well!
> 
> From what I understand Dream Factory grants two types of wishes - one is for the children with life threatening conditions and the other is for chronically ill children that don't have anything life threatening.
> 
> Do you happen to know which type of wish your child was referred for?  It may make a difference as to the answers to some of the questions.


Hello .  I'm not really sure.  I don't see anything about life threatening vs. chronic illness on their website, at least the chapter we will be going through. It only says for "critical and serious chronic illness".  So I don't know.  My daughter has mitochondrial disease.  It can definitely be life threatening and in many forms does shorten life span , and she is dependent on a feeding tube as well as a boat load of meds.  But, the nature of the disease is to wax and wane with an over all slow progression, and it effects everyone differently.  She has good stretches and can be "normal" and then land in the hospital for a week with a cold.  It's very unpredictable.  They are suppose to call today so I guess I will get more info. then.  

I am so detail oriented, I'm just very curious to know how it works from beginning to end.  Paperwork and so forth, to visits, to approval, and if we are approved to the expense we can expect over what they provide.  It's going to be a long day waiting for that phone call!


----------



## Menfusse

Just a quick update that I talked to the DF volunteer this morning .  She's sending out the paperwork which apparently is a lot, lol.  She said as soon as we get it back to them they will put things through and it happens fairly quickly.  The scheduling would depend on GKTW village's schedule for booking.  We are totally open for dates, so hopefully that will help as well.  I'm getting excited, but trying to be reserved until it's all official.


----------



## katieb4

I just figured out we will miss Christmas at GKTW   We will be there Friday-Thursday. Bummer!

Ah well.

Is the Birthday party night fun/comperable?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> Each chapter is different...but my hunch is that they don't have very many volunteer wish granters...so getting to all of the kids is difficult for them.  I bet they have several "appointments" to meet with children and they do it all at the chapter so that they are efficient and grant the wishes quicker.  That is totally a guess...??
> 
> I am so excited to see what they say!!!



It's exactly that! Go look at my PTR!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hey everyone! I updated my PTR. We met the wish granters!


While we were there, we heard a child with Treacher-Collins Syndrome being denied a wish. I guess it just depends on the child's condition  'cus most of the time it is no life-threatening but unfortunately disabling.


----------



## Synovial

Preston told the wish granters he wanted to stay at the Contemporary, but they said they didn't know if he would get that or not.  They would turn in the paperwork and let them decide there and let us know in a couple of weeks.  Our wish granter was really new and didn't know a whole lot.  We were only her 5th case.   I hope he gets his wish the way he wants it.   Synovial


----------



## Em'swish

Was wondering if anyone know if the wish granters will come to the hospital to her Em's wish.  They were supposed to come tomorrow, but we are in the hospital now.  Em got a staph infection on the site where she had brain surgery last week.  She was so looking forward to it and I don't want to break her heart!

Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby ( best little sister)


----------



## blessedmom4

*If you want to see a most MAGICAL Make a Wish Reveal video, come on over to our thread and watch. Please let me know if you enjoyed it or if it touched your heart. 
*
*This is the Link to our post about the most MAGICAL Make a Wish Reveal!*


----------



## mom2pixies

Just want to welcome the newcomers and send along good wishes to those meeting the wish granters for the first time! Isn't it exciting?!?! 



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Yeah, either way I'm really foward to it! I'll be posting tomorrow in my PTR.- it's in my signature.



Welcome! Happy wish meeting!



Menfusse said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm totally new and came here specifically to find out how wish trips worked!  Well, specifically Dream Factory.  My name is Melissa and my daughter is 5 and was referred by her pediatrician Thursday and I got an email from them saying they would be calling me tomorrow!  I understand that they require the child to talk.  Emily is fully capable of talking, but has pretty severe social anxiety and I'm worried she won't.  But I guess there are things that must happen before we even get to that?
> Is this the right place to ask for details?  I'm very detail oriented when it comes to things I don't know anything about, lol.
> 
> I don't want to bombard this thread with all of my questions if there is a better place .
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> I should make a siggy I suppose, lol.



You've come to the right place. Lots of Disney experts and former wishtrippers here to help with the planning. 



Synovial said:


> Preston's wish granters came to see him Saturday.  They were really nice and brought him a present.  They helped us fill out all the paperwork and got his wish from him.  We are looking at going to Disney World around October or 1st week of November.  They said we should know in 2 weeks if he gets his wish.  I have tried to start a pre- trip report, but I am not good with computers so I don't know if I did it right.         Synovial



Good luck with the dates! That would be an awesome time to travel!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi there fellow wishtrippers, 

Anyone know how often the activity schedule changes at GKTW? I've checked out a number of schedules and some of the activities change slightly from season to season (the big ones--Mayor Clayton's B-day Party, Winter Wonderland, Candyland, etc. seem to stay the same). For example, there used to be Sparkle Hope's tea party (a My Little Pony-themed tea, I guess?) available on Sunday afternoons, but the new schedule doesn't seem to have it listed. I think a craft-making program had taken its place, instead.  

We aren't going until mid-September, but I don't know if that means the summer schedule will still be in effect or if a new fall one will replace it, changing the lesser activities a bit. Anyone know what to expect activity-wise for September?


----------



## newdrama12

mom2pixies said:


> Hi there fellow wishtrippers,
> 
> Anyone know how often the activity schedule changes at GKTW? I've checked out a number of schedules and some of the activities change slightly from season to season (the big ones--Mayor Clayton's B-day Party, Winter Wonderland, Candyland, etc. seem to stay the same). For example, there used to be Sparkle Hope's tea party (a My Little Pony-themed tea, I guess?) available on Sunday afternoons, but the new schedule doesn't seem to have it listed. I think a craft-making program had taken its place, instead.
> 
> We aren't going until mid-September, but I don't know if that means the summer schedule will still be in effect or if a new fall one will replace it, changing the lesser activities a bit. Anyone know what to expect activity-wise for September?



The current activity schedule that you see is the same one that you will encounter in September. Everything that is done in the summer will be done in September.


----------



## chelleydi77

More Mickey Mail hit the T house today!  Ride a wave over to see!


----------



## SueM in MN

Em'swish said:


> Was wondering if anyone know if the wish granters will come to the hospital to her Em's wish.  They were supposed to come tomorrow, but we are in the hospital now.  Em got a staph infection on the site where she had brain surgery last week.  She was so looking forward to it and I don't want to break her heart!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby ( best little sister)


Hope the infection goes away and she feels well soon.

Do you have contact person to call at the chapter.



blessedmom4 said:


> *If you want to see a most MAGICAL Make a Wish Reveal video, come on over to our thread and watch. Please let me know if you enjoyed it or if it touched your heart.
> *
> *This is the Link to our post about the most MAGICAL Make a Wish Reveal!*


That is amazing - she is very poised for an 8 yr old. She looked very at home on the stage and did a great job.

It was funny how it didn't seem to surprise her that much to be asked onto the stage, but she did look shocked to be told she was going to WDW.


----------



## disneymommy78

Question:

My DD hasn't had her meeting with her wish granters/made her wish yet. We are waiting because she won't be physically able to make the trip until December (she will be in intense chemo treatment until then)...we still aren't sure what she is going to wish for, but would love to have something exciting looming on the horizon. When your child makes their wish, can they specify dates? Or are the dates done by MAW?

Thanks!


----------



## Menfusse

disneymommy78 said:


> Question:
> 
> My DD hasn't had her meeting with her wish granters/made her wish yet. We are waiting because she won't be physically able to make the trip until December (she will be in intense chemo treatment until then)...we still aren't sure what she is going to wish for, but would love to have something exciting looming on the horizon. When your child makes their wish, can they specify dates? Or are the dates done by MAW?
> 
> Thanks!



We are going through Dream Factory, but I'm fairly sure MAW works very similarly.  We talked to our dream maker on Tuesday and she asked me if we had any dates in mind. So, I'm sure that you will be able to choose some dates.  She told me that for Disney trips, they work the dates around GKTW's openings.  So you give them some dates and they see if they GKTW is open on those dates and go from there with scheduling.


----------



## wishin' on a star

disneymommy78 said:


> Question:
> 
> My DD hasn't had her meeting with her wish granters/made her wish yet. We are waiting because she won't be physically able to make the trip until December (she will be in intense chemo treatment until then)...we still aren't sure what she is going to wish for, but would love to have something exciting looming on the horizon. When your child makes their wish, can they specify dates? Or are the dates done by MAW?
> 
> Thanks!



When my DD made her wish, they asked us for our top three dates, then compared with what was available at GKTW, they booked our trip.


----------



## Em'swish

Em made her wish!!!  The wish granters were so very sweet and came to the hospital for Em.  She gave 2 wish's.  1 for Disney and the other was Sea world.  They asked us dates and I said Em's birthday at the end of Sept. would be best and she said that should not be a problem.
How long does it take to find out if it was approved?

Thanks
Melissa
mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## katieb4

Karen, 

Gabbie's wish is being granted my MAW. We were asked to give two time frames, and we got our first choice. I can't wait to hear about Leanne going to DISNEY!!


----------



## katieb4

Em'swish said:


> Em made her wish!!!  The wish granters were so very sweet and came to the hospital for Em.  She gave 2 wish's.  1 for Disney and the other was Sea world.  They asked us dates and I said Em's birthday at the end of Sept. would be best and she said that should not be a problem.
> How long does it take to find out if it was approved?
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa
> mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



I messed up the quote thingy creatively....so two posts from me!  sorry!!

 HOORAY FOR EM!!

It took about a month to hear from MAW for us. BUT, we for sure knew we wanted to wait at least 6 months before going, so if your granted said ok to Sept, (3 months!!!)  then I'm guessing you should hear pretty soon!  Start planning!!


----------



## scottiedogz

Hi - we are new here.
My daughter Holly (16) has just made her wish and we are waiting to see if it will be accepted. We are very nervous. Hollys wish was to go to Florida and become a princess - she wanted to do the complete bibidi bobidi boo thing. As she is in a wheelchair she very rarely gets to wear a dress as it just isnt practical, especially with feeding tubes etc, she also rarely gets make up or hair done because of the oxygen.
Hopefully I will be back soon to let you know if the wish was granted.
Hope I am in the right place!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

I am new to this and somewhat confused how all works but my daughter is a Wish child and we are meeting with our wish volunteers on monday. How and where do you get put on the big give wishlist? We will probably not being going for a few months and we have a family of 7 traveling  thanks for you help and im hoping to get to know some of you well on here. Oh btw whoever makes those crayon holders they are sooo darling


----------



## blessedmom4

SueM in MN said:


> That is amazing - she is very poised for an 8 yr old. She looked very at home on the stage and did a great job.
> 
> It was funny how it didn't seem to surprise her that much to be asked onto the stage, but she did look shocked to be told she was going to WDW.



*Thank you for saying this Sue, that means a lot to me.  I asked Lisa later if she was scared and she told me "Oh yes; however, there was NO WAY I wasn't going up on that stage!" (Her wish is to be famous at Disney). She LOVES to perform and add in the magic of Disney...what could be better.  Everyone told her she looked as if she had been dancing for years. She had told ME she was going to dance from the moment I told her we had been invited to the recital...we should all have faith like little children. I will NEVER forget the magic of that day as long as I live. 

 to all of the new Wish Trippers...I hope the journey to your children's wishes is fun and easy!  There are LOTS of great Trip Reports in Post one of this thread and MANY of your questions will be answered in post 2. Also, this is a wonderful thread to ask lots of questions you don't know where to find the answer to.

I was certain Em's Wish Granters would make the trip to the hospital! I am so happy they did, I know that made the day a bit easier to deal with. 
*


----------



## disneymommy78

We got some awesomely exciting news today! 

Our Wish granters are coming this coming up Thursday for our first meeting! I am so beyond excited. This couldn't come at a better time, as my daughter is in the middle of some brutal chemo. I will definitely update after we meet with the granters.


----------



## princessmamaof5

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41593352#post41593352




I started mackenzies pre trip report , take a peek if you get a chance  so excited to get to know some people on here.


----------



## brookerene

disneymommy78 said:


> We got some awesomely exciting news today!
> 
> Our Wish granters are coming this coming up Thursday for our first meeting! I am so beyond excited. This couldn't come at a better time, as my daughter is in the middle of some brutal chemo. I will definitely update after we meet with the granters.



I'm glad they are coming.....  definitiely a little pick me up during a difficult time!


----------



## mom2pixies

scottiedogz said:


> Hi - we are new here.
> My daughter Holly (16) has just made her wish and we are waiting to see if it will be accepted. We are very nervous. Hollys wish was to go to Florida and become a princess - she wanted to do the complete bibidi bobidi boo thing. As she is in a wheelchair she very rarely gets to wear a dress as it just isnt practical, especially with feeding tubes etc, she also rarely gets make up or hair done because of the oxygen.
> Hopefully I will be back soon to let you know if the wish was granted.
> Hope I am in the right place!!



Welcome aboard! You are definitely in the right place. Lots of answers to the many questions here. 

I hope Holly gets her wish to be a princess! Start a PTR so we can learn more about your Holly and your family!


----------



## angeque143

I want to say hello to the newest wish families here! I have been away for a bit. Eva was in the hospital again! I look forward to reading about all the new Wish Trippers!


----------



## disneymommy78

brookerene said:


> I'm glad they are coming.....  definitiely a little pick me up during a difficult time!





Thank you!

DD and I were working on filling out some of the pre-interview paperwork today while we were at clinic for her chemo appointment and her answers to some of the questions already had me bawling. I'm sure at our actual meeting with the granters I won't be able to hold it together.


----------



## SueM in MN

scottiedogz said:


> Hi - we are new here.
> My daughter Holly (16) has just made her wish and we are waiting to see if it will be accepted. We are very nervous. Hollys wish was to go to Florida and become a princess - she wanted to do the complete bibidi bobidi boo thing. *As she is in a wheelchair she very rarely gets to wear a dress as it just isnt practical,* especially with feeding tubes etc, she also rarely gets make up or hair done because of the oxygen.
> Hopefully I will be back soon to let you know if the wish was granted.
> Hope I am in the right place!!


Heres a picture of my youngest daughter in her fairy costume. It looks like a whole dress, but was actually an apron. Very much easier to put on than a dress!





Heres a picture of the Fairy costume by itself:





and a picture of her wings:


----------



## princessmamaof5

I would like to publicly apologize for asking about the disboutiquers. I was referred but now that i know a little better how it works I will just wait and see if my daughter is one of the lucky princesses that gets chosen as a recipient. I really didn't mean to cause an issue by asking and I hope noone automatically discards her because of my curiosity. Sorry  Our family like most has fallen on hard times with the economy so my first thought when we got the call from Make a Wish was " Were getting this once in a lifetime trip, and Im going to have to get Mackenzie and the others new clothes" Here in cincinnati a swimsuit is usually what you keep on most of the summer  I really do hope to meet and make relationships with you guys. It makes me tear up just to know about this board not only because of the awesome make a wish but also because there are moms that know what i am going through>


----------



## princessmamaof5

BLESSEDMAMA4


Your daughter is just lovely. I was so exicted for her when she went up on stage in the video. My daughter just stared in awe and said "is that what make a wish is about" and i told her soon enough she would find out what her make a wish had in store for her.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Post Day 6!! Come over to our TR and check out all the great photos


----------



## princessmamaof5

how do i post a photo is a photo an attachement or do i have to host it and add the url


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> how do i post a photo is a photo an attachement or do i have to host it and add the url



I usually upload pictures to Photobucket and then post the url. I don't know if it is the easiest, but it works


----------



## princessmamaof5

Ok here we go thats better. This picture was taken of Mackenzie a few years ago but now since i know how to do the pictures ill proceed  with a better picture filled post


----------



## princessmamaof5

Mackenzie(Wish Child)  and Caitlyn a few years ago 







OU family photo at disney in 2009 our son was not yet in the picture i actually found her was coming 2 weeks after we returned from the Magical Disney. After 4 girls maybe it really was magical. 





Chase our lil stud muffin as my girls call him has definitely brought some flavor to our household

oh and sorry about the pics on this page i plan on moving to my post trip report . Im just so excited i figured how to put pictures on here


----------



## xanphylus

Super cute kiddos!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

livndisney said:


> I usually upload pictures to Photobucket and then post the url. I don't know if it is the easiest, but it works


totally worked livndisney thanks i was having a hard time with the photos thing


----------



## princessmamaof5

Could you post my PTR Link on the front page please. We meet with our wish makers monday  UPDATED MY PTR 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41593352#post41593352


----------



## blessedmom4

princessmamaof5 said:


> BLESSEDMAMA4
> 
> 
> Your daughter is just lovely. I was so exicted for her when she went up on stage in the video. My daughter just stared in awe and said "is that what make a wish is about" and i told her soon enough she would find out what her make a wish had in store for her.



*Thank you, this trip has been a LONG time coming and I am happy to share the magic. Praying your daughter makes the wish she wants and you all have a MAGICAL time planning.*

*Sue, I LOVED the Pics of your DD and her outift. How clever to put wings on her wheelchair, she looks so happy. *


----------



## princessmamaof5

xanphylus said:


> Super cute kiddos!!!


thankyou


----------



## scottiedogz

SueM

Thank you so much for the picture - I was finding it quite hard to work out how to get a Disney Princess dress on!! It can be so difficult sometimes, especially when arms dont bend to well.

You daughter looks very similar to Holly in size etc - thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## SueM in MN

scottiedogz said:


> SueM
> 
> Thank you so much for the picture - I was finding it quite hard to work out how to get a Disney Princess dress on!! It can be so difficult sometimes, especially when arms dont bend to well.
> 
> You daughter looks very similar to Holly in size etc - thank you so much for sharing.


The apron idea worked very well because she could have her regular clothes underneath and was not sitting on a bulky skirt. She also could wear a long sleeved shirt underneath or a short sleeved shirt, depending on how warm it was.
We are going back in October and she will wear the same costume for Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party. I am going to add some longer flower petals to the underneath part to make it longer. She was wearing Capri pants because it was too cool for shorts and the Capri pants stuck out.

I have also altered dresses for her. She was in a dance recital where the young ladies were supposed to wear ball type gown (song was Phantom of the Opera).
I bought a long one piece dress at Goodwill and altered it to become a 2 piece dress with a skirt and a top. She wore a black camisole and black capris underneath it and then we put the dress on just when we needed to for the dance. The top went over her head and we leaned her forward to pull the top into place. I put Velcro on one side seam of the skirt for ease in getting it on and off. 

I have also made Halloween costumes with velcro on both side seams of the skirt - the back of the skirt was already in place in her wheelchair when I lifted her in. Just had to do a little adjusting, then place the front of her skirt on top and Velcro the side seams together. 
She has also had some dresses where one whole side was closed with Velcro from the underarm seam down to the hem. You can do most of the placing while she's sitting in the wheelchair, move her a bit for getting the skirt underneath and then do final adjustments before velcroing up the side seam. That might work well for G tube access, if you make the side seam on the side you need more access on. Minimal arm bending is needed because you can slide the first arm on and the other armhole is completely open.
If you use Velcro, make sure you get the extra soft, flexible kind. The regular kind is scratchy, but the extra soft is not.

I'll try to post a picture of her dance costume today. That was pretty involved sewing, because I completely remade the dress. But for some outfits, it would be fairly simple to just take out the side seam and replace it with Velcro to close it back up again.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Come over and Check out our TR because it's FINISHED


----------



## chelleydi77

It's surgery week for Madison!  She has pre-op tomorrow and surgery on Tuesday so if everyone could say a little prayer, send good vibes, whatever it is you do, we would GREATLY appreciate it!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

will say a prayer for Madison I hope everything goes well and shes feeling better soon


----------



## blessedmom4

SueM in MN said:


> The apron idea worked very well because she could have her regular clothes underneath and was not sitting on a bulky skirt. She also could wear a long sleeved shirt underneath or a short sleeved shirt, depending on how warm it was.
> We are going back in October and she will wear the same costume for Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party. I am going to add some longer flower petals to the underneath part to make it longer. She was wearing Capri pants because it was too cool for shorts and the Capri pants stuck out.
> 
> I have also altered dresses for her. She was in a dance recital where the young ladies were supposed to wear ball type gown (song was Phantom of the Opera).
> I bought a long one piece dress at Goodwill and altered it to become a 2 piece dress with a skirt and a top. She wore a black camisole and black capris underneath it and then we put the dress on just when we needed to for the dance. The top went over her head and we leaned her forward to pull the top into place. I put Velcro on one side seam of the skirt for ease in getting it on and off.
> 
> I have also made Halloween costumes with velcro on both side seams of the skirt - the back of the skirt was already in place in her wheelchair when I lifted her in. Just had to do a little adjusting, then place the front of her skirt on top and Velcro the side seams together.
> She has also had some dresses where one whole side was closed with Velcro from the underarm seam down to the hem. You can do most of the placing while she's sitting in the wheelchair, move her a bit for getting the skirt underneath and then do final adjustments before velcroing up the side seam. That might work well for G tube access, if you make the side seam on the side you need more access on. Minimal arm bending is needed because you can slide the first arm on and the other armhole is completely open.
> If you use Velcro, make sure you get the extra soft, flexible kind. The regular kind is scratchy, but the extra soft is not.
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of her dance costume today. That was pretty involved sewing, because I completely remade the dress. But for some outfits, it would be fairly simple to just take out the side seam and replace it with Velcro to close it back up again.


*To be so talented...Wish I was! *


mommy2girlswv said:


> Come over and Check out our TR because it's FINISHED


*LOVED IT!!!!* 


chelleydi77 said:


> It's surgery week for Madison!  She has pre-op tomorrow and surgery on Tuesday so if everyone could say a little prayer, send good vibes, whatever it is you do, we would GREATLY appreciate it!!!


*
 Prayers and *


----------



## princessmamaof5

We have been to disney before but mackenzie did not have such high braces then, now she has 2 bilateral ground reactive braces to her knees will she be able to fit herself and these into most of the rides? Also since our wish grantors are coming tommorow whats a good time to request to go the last visit it was rediculously busy and very hard to manuver throughthe huge crowds we went over spring break last time.


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> We have been to disney before but mackenzie did not have such high braces then, now she has 2 bilateral ground reactive braces to her knees will she be able to fit herself and these into most of the rides? Also since our wish grantors are coming tommorow whats a good time to request to go the last visit it was rediculously busy and very hard to manuver throughthe huge crowds we went over spring break last time.



With the "magic button" you should not have to worry about crowds no matter when you go. Most MAW trip children get "front of the line" or darn close to it LOL. When does your daughter want to go for her Wish?


----------



## princessmamaof5

She is wanting to go soon she has a few urology tests and we should know if she is in the clear. I was hoping late september to november but we want to have a little money saved so well just go with it and go from what the MAW people say and suggest .Mackenzie is so excited about GKTW and shes been reading the stories and oogling over the little princess girls and prince boys, she does her very best to fit in but she has a hard time keeping up with her friends. I am happy she gets to go to the front of the line  she will be excited about that too.


----------



## wishin' on a star

When catherine's wish granters came, they asked us that day for our top three choices of dates, so you may want to be prepared for that.  With the GKTW button, you will be able to move through the rides very quickly, but a crowded park is still a hassle to maneuver through, esp with several little ones!  Also take into account how hot it may be and how well your kiddo deals with the heat.  Anytime you go will be magical on a MAW trip though!  Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## starienite

I don't know if anyone else has heard of this, but if you qualify for MAW (and also in case you don't) there is a wonderful group called Inspiration Thru Art. http://www.inspirationthroughart.org/

When we were approved they were only offering photography, but they have expanded. 
In our case out wonderful photographer did a free session with us and then she surprised us a dvd with 42 images and copyright on the photos. 

Not all photographers will do what she did, but you do get the session fee waived and in most cases at least a few prints free and a generous discount on any that you wish to purchase. 

This is her blog post of our session with the photographer we selected. 
http://www.amiciphotoblog.com/index.cfm?q=Devon&x=0&y=0

It is one more thing to look forward too before the big trip!


----------



## katieb4

welcome new people!  

Sue, what a creative and cool way to do it!  

Prayers for Madison!!!!

We're going in October and hoping that the crowds are low. We'll see! 

I got my to do lists done this weekend so I am free to plan Disney now in earnest!  Gabbie had a rough week last week, but a blood transfusion has her rarin to go again. (plus she's on a chemo break, always nice) 

Question, Is the bday party at GKTW super cool?  We're going to miss the Christmas party, so weighing what we should go to. My kiddos love fireworks so we know we need to hit a few late night Disney shows.


----------



## maroo

I am so sorry for my long absence....

Things are busy in my world....trying to catch up on here... 



scottiedogz said:


> Hi - we are new here.
> My daughter Holly (16) has just made her wish and we are waiting to see if it will be accepted. We are very nervous. Hollys wish was to go to Florida and become a princess - she wanted to do the complete bibidi bobidi boo thing. As she is in a wheelchair she very rarely gets to wear a dress as it just isnt practical, especially with feeding tubes etc, she also rarely gets make up or hair done because of the oxygen.
> Hopefully I will be back soon to let you know if the wish was granted.
> Hope I am in the right place!!



  so glad you are here!!  

You are definitely in the right place!



princessmamaof5 said:


> I am new to this and somewhat confused how all works but my daughter is a Wish child and we are meeting with our wish volunteers on monday. How and where do you get put on the big give wishlist? We will probably not being going for a few months and we have a family of 7 traveling  thanks for you help and im hoping to get to know some of you well on here. Oh btw whoever makes those crayon holders they are sooo darling



!  I think you are getting the hang of this!  I posted a link to your pretrippie on the first page.  

There is also a section in the 2nd post (below the first LOOOOONNNGGG post of trip report links) where you can get answers to all sorts of freq. asked questions, including a bit of info about The Big Give.  



SueM in MN said:


> Heres a picture of my youngest daughter in her fairy costume. It looks like a whole dress, but was actually an apron. Very much easier to put on than a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a picture of the Fairy costume by itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a picture of her wings:



Sue - your daughter is so cute!!  And that is a great idea for a costume!

I was talking to Lauren yesterday about needing some new "wheelchair" friendly clothes for school...she will be out in the cold a lot more next year and we are going to need to come up with some sort of cape or something that she can use to keep herself from freezing that can go on and off easily as she goes in and out between classes.  College is freaking me out for her.  



princessmamaof5 said:


> Mackenzie(Wish Child)  and Caitlyn a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OU family photo at disney in 2009 our son was not yet in the picture i actually found her was coming 2 weeks after we returned from the Magical Disney. After 4 girls maybe it really was magical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase our lil stud muffin as my girls call him has definitely brought some flavor to our household
> 
> oh and sorry about the pics on this page i plan on moving to my post trip report . Im just so excited i figured how to put pictures on here



great pics!  beautiful family!  and that worked well!!  



princessmamaof5 said:


> Could you post my PTR Link on the front page please. We meet with our wish makers monday  UPDATED MY PTR
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41593352#post41593352



Done! 



chelleydi77 said:


> It's surgery week for Madison!  She has pre-op tomorrow and surgery on Tuesday so if everyone could say a little prayer, send good vibes, whatever it is you do, we would GREATLY appreciate it!!!



Prayers being said!!!!!  Keep us updated!  



princessmamaof5 said:


> We have been to disney before but mackenzie did not have such high braces then, now she has 2 bilateral ground reactive braces to her knees will she be able to fit herself and these into most of the rides? Also since our wish grantors are coming tommorow whats a good time to request to go the last visit it was rediculously busy and very hard to manuver throughthe huge crowds we went over spring break last time.



??  I am confused on the ride question... can she bend her legs at her knees with the braces on?  I think most rides should be completely fine because Disney designs their ride to really accomodate people of all sizes, etc.  

I would go during a down time...October has good weather...December is awesome with Holiday stuff!  It is a special trip...so I say, ditch school and go during a school time so that you can avoid the biggest crowds.  

Button or no button, you still want fewer crowds...parades, restaurants, etc, etc will all be busy with crowds and the button can't help you find a table.  Trust me.    LOL


----------



## jj0plin

Hi! I am still around, though I have been mostly lurking because it's very hard to post from my phone.  I just got back from a week at my mom's in Naples, Florida and it was great!  After I got back I spilled a glass of tea on my laptop!  I've got it working again and might be able to get to finishing my trip report sometime this year  

Here is a link to today's post of Naples pictures, thanks for looking! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41628943#post41628943


----------



## princessmamaof5

[/SIZE]today is the day in two hours we go to meet our wish makers. I feel like its the first day of school or something and its not even my WISH. So excited for Mackenzie and what is to come!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hello 

Ty wears tall afo's and had no problems with the rides when he went on his wish trip last year.



princessmamaof5 said:


> We have been to disney before but mackenzie did not have such high braces then, now she has 2 bilateral ground reactive braces to her knees will she be able to fit herself and these into most of the rides? Also since our wish grantors are coming tommorow whats a good time to request to go the last visit it was rediculously busy and very hard to manuver throughthe huge crowds we went over spring break last time.


----------



## Em'swish

Did not get to post after last Wednesday since Em was in the hospital, but the wish granter came to her and she made her wish!!!!!!!!!  Her first wish was Disney and Snow White and her second wish was harder to get out, they asked her a favorite animal and for some reason she said dolphin.  It's not that.  So since she's only 4.5 they took that as Sea World.  Which isn't that reallly just the same wish.  They were so sweet and Em was happy to color with them.  We gave our preferd dates, one of them being her birthday in the end of September.  I can't wait to hear from them.  I need to update my pre-TRP with the pictures.  Might take a bit, we are still  getting over being in the hospital and dealing with her MRSA.  No fun!

Melissa
mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## chelleydi77

Thanks for the prayers!  Madison's surgery was just bumped to the first of the day!  I'll try to update as we hear things (I'll do it in our PTR).


----------



## princessmamaof5

chelleydi77 said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  Madison's surgery was just bumped to the first of the day!  I'll try to update as we hear things (I'll do it in our PTR).



Still praying all goes well.


----------



## princessmamaof5

UPDATED Mackenzie PTR picture included from her wish grantors meeting !!!!!


----------



## Synovial

I have been posting on the pre-trip report, but I am still trying to figure out how to link it to this.  I have tried several times and haven't had any success.  I will try it again later when I have more time.  If anyone is interested it is Preston's pre-trip report.    Synovial


----------



## blessedmom4

Synovial said:


> I have been posting on the pre-trip report, but I am still trying to figure out how to link it to this.  I have tried several times and haven't had any success.  I will try it again later when I have more time.  If anyone is interested it is Preston's pre-trip report.    Synovial



*Link to your PTR

Hope that helps!*

*ETA: I did the same thing Sue did below on your actual TR last night.  The links on the front page of this thread are because I didn't know how to do them either and Christy and Tim were both kind enough to show me how. If I could learn how to do it ANYBODY can!*

Sue, I don't think the link below is working, at least not for me.


----------



## SueM in MN

Synovial said:


> I have been posting on the pre-trip report, but I am still trying to figure out how to link it to this.  I have tried several times and haven't had any success.  I will try it again later when I have more time.  If anyone is interested it is Preston's pre-trip report.    Synovial



I will help you out - here's the link to your pre trip report:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923

You can add that to your signature ( I am on my iPad, so I have to go away a minute to add instructions for how to do that).

Edited to add: I see that blessedmom4 posted a link for how to add your pre trip report too while I was away.
here's a link for how to add a pre trip report to your signature. 

Use the link above that ends in the numbers 2742923  - that's the link to your actual trip report without the coding that is in the link that blessedmom4 posted.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Aww  I hope you get to go for her birthday that would really neat. Sorry to hear about the MRSA. That is no fun Ty had a pretty bad run in with MRSA as well. Hugs




Em'swish said:


> Did not get to post after last Wednesday since Em was in the hospital, but the wish granter came to her and she made her wish!!!!!!!!!  Her first wish was Disney and Snow White and her second wish was harder to get out, they asked her a favorite animal and for some reason she said dolphin.  It's not that.  So since she's only 4.5 they took that as Sea World.  Which isn't that reallly just the same wish.  They were so sweet and Em was happy to color with them.  We gave our preferd dates, one of them being her birthday in the end of September.  I can't wait to hear from them.  I need to update my pre-TRP with the pictures.  Might take a bit, we are still  getting over being in the hospital and dealing with her MRSA.  No fun!
> 
> Melissa
> mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## mom2pixies

chelleydi77 said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  Madison's surgery was just bumped to the first of the day!  I'll try to update as we hear things (I'll do it in our PTR).



Thinking of you guys!


----------



## Em'swish

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Aww  I hope you get to go for her birthday that would really neat. Sorry to hear about the MRSA. That is no fun Ty had a pretty bad run in with MRSA as well. Hugs



The MRSA was for sure no fun, the meds are just killing her aready sensitive tummy!  Sorry he had to go through it to!  I really hope she gets her birthday.  It will make things much easier for her.  The birthday party she wanted we can't do becasue of her Chiari and she actually can't eat birthday cake.  So this would be a perfect treat!!

Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 ( best little sister)


----------



## Em'swish

I updated Em's Pre-TRP with pic from the wish granters!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2743297

Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abigail 3 (best little sister)


----------



## SueM in MN

Here’s the dress picture I promised.





This is my DD’s dance dress for her dance recital. The color isn’t really great - she was on stage. It’s actually a teal color that is very dark teal, depending on how the light hits. This started out as a one piece dress. I converted it into a top and skirt and added a black fluffy necklace (with lots of bling). The skirt opens down one side for ease in getting it on with the wheelchair.

This dress had no waist, which made it more challenging to make into a top and skirt. If it had a waistline, I could have just taken it apart along the waist and made it into 2 pieces. Since it didn’t, I had to decide just where to cut it to make the top so it would be long enough to cover the top of the skirt and DD’s wheelchair seatbelt. The top has slits in the side seams to hide the seatbelt.
I also had to remake the top to some extent because it came down too low (one of the reasons for adding the ‘neckpiece’ with bling).

I also had a challenge to make it the right length - hard when the person who is going to wear it can’t stand up. Her sister tried it on for me, but older sis is about 5 foot 6 and younger DD is only 5 feet tall. That led to some figuring out.


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> Heres the dress picture I promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DDs dance dress for her dance recital. The color isnt really great - she was on stage. Its actually a teal color that is very dark teal, depending on how the light hits. This started out as a one piece dress. I converted it into a top and skirt and added a black fluffy necklace (with lots of bling). The skirt opens down one side for ease in getting it on with the wheelchair.
> 
> This dress had no waist, which made it more challenging to make into a top and skirt. If it had a waistline, I could have just taken it apart along the waist and made it into 2 pieces. Since it didnt, I had to decide just where to cut it to make the top so it would be long enough to cover the top of the skirt and DDs wheelchair seatbelt. The top has slits in the side seams to hide the seatbelt.
> I also had to remake the top to some extent because it came down too low (one of the reasons for adding the neckpiece with bling).
> 
> I also had a challenge to make it the right length - hard when the person who is going to wear it cant stand up. Her sister tried it on for me, but older sis is about 5 foot 6 and younger DD is only 5 feet tall. That led to some figuring out.



Sue that is awesome!!!! I have to ask, did the length of the skirt affect the wheel motion? I am working on several things right now where I am concerned the items can get tangled in the wheels. I reall want to avoid that especially for the younger children.  Any suggestions for wheel clearance measurements?


----------



## scottiedogz

You are so clever - I dont think I have the needlework skills to do anything like that. 
My DD has her school prom in 4 weeks and I have bought her a cotton maxi dress with a smocking type elasticated top - it has butterflies all over it. It is a gorgeous dress but I hope it looks good in the wheelchair. We will just have to struggle to get it on.


----------



## chelleydi77

SueM in MN said:


> Heres the dress picture I promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DDs dance dress for her dance recital. The color isnt really great - she was on stage. Its actually a teal color that is very dark teal, depending on how the light hits. This started out as a one piece dress. I converted it into a top and skirt and added a black fluffy necklace (with lots of bling). The skirt opens down one side for ease in getting it on with the wheelchair.
> 
> This dress had no waist, which made it more challenging to make into a top and skirt. If it had a waistline, I could have just taken it apart along the waist and made it into 2 pieces. Since it didnt, I had to decide just where to cut it to make the top so it would be long enough to cover the top of the skirt and DDs wheelchair seatbelt. The top has slits in the side seams to hide the seatbelt.
> I also had to remake the top to some extent because it came down too low (one of the reasons for adding the neckpiece with bling).
> 
> I also had a challenge to make it the right length - hard when the person who is going to wear it cant stand up. Her sister tried it on for me, but older sis is about 5 foot 6 and younger DD is only 5 feet tall. That led to some figuring out.



That is amazing!  you are very talented!


----------



## danut

HI everyone!  I am so excited to meet others that have gone to Disney through a child's wish!  My 10 year old  found out he was eligible for MAW back in April.  Due to some medical issues he was waiting to decide on a wish, but now that things are more predictable, he decided that he wants to help set off the fireworks at Disney and we are waiting on final confirmation of the wish and dates.  The trip is supposed to be in October. We are hoping we will be there for my dd's 6th birthday.  Anyway, I did post a pre-trip report here.  I hope I did it right......

Brendan's Big Boom MAW Trip to Disney

I can't wait to go back and read about everyone else's magical times!


----------



## SueM in MN

danut said:


> HI everyone!  I am so excited to meet others that have gone to Disney through a child's wish!  My 10 year old  found out he was eligible for MAW back in April.  Due to some medical issues he was waiting to decide on a wish, but now that things are more predictable, he decided that he wants to help set off the fireworks at Disney and we are waiting on final confirmation of the wish and dates.  The trip is supposed to be in October. We are hoping we will be there for my dd's 6th birthday.  Anyway, I did post a pre-trip report here.  I hope I did it right......
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2750046
> 
> I can't wait to go back and read about everyone else's magical times!


Setting off the Disney fireworks is a pretty cool wish


livndisney said:


> Sue that is awesome!!!! I have to ask, did the length of the skirt affect the wheel motion? I am working on several things right now where I am concerned the items can get tangled in the wheels. I reall want to avoid that especially for the younger children.  Any suggestions for wheel clearance measurements?


I was concerned about the skirt getting caught in the wheels, but not that much since it was her power wheelchair. The front wheels are small and I knew would be out of the way. The power wheelchair also has fairly substantial armrests, which I knew could help contain any skirt parts away from the rear wheels. The rear wheels are als fairly small, but if anything got caught in them, it would be reaaaalllly bad. That skirt was actually pretty poofy, so I did have to smooth it out a bit to keep it down. It's actually a lot farther away from the back tires than it looks in the picture.

For the manual wheelchair, it's best to have more of an A line skirt. You don't want too much fullness underneath, especially if the person can't shift their weight. Wrinkles can cause pressure points. Fullness in the middle works best because you won't have puffy parts coming out and getting into the wheels. 

If the wheelchair has substantial armrests with a sort of shield part that goes down the side, you can get away with a little more because the armrest will contain the material away from the wheels.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## chelleydi77

More, more and more mail from the Big Give!!  Come on over!


----------



## starienite

We got a call from our wish grantors!! They will be here next weekend to see Dev and he can't wait to tell them what he wants to do. Saturday at 1:30. 

 I think my dad is more excited. He asked me to let them know that he wanted to go and they were happy to note it and do their best. 

We are thinking of going in April, March or February. The heat can sometimes give Dev a headache and that is something I want to avoid with his AVM. 

Color me excited!! I haven't been to WDW in ten years and that was in high school. It will be great to see my kids experience it.


----------



## disneymommy78

starienite said:


> We got a call from our wish grantors!! They will be here next weekend to see Dev and he can't wait to tell them what he wants to do. Saturday at 1:30.
> 
> I think my dad is more excited. He asked me to let them know that he wanted to go and they were happy to note it and do their best.
> 
> We are thinking of going in April, March or February. The heat can sometimes give Dev a headache and that is something I want to avoid with his AVM.
> 
> Color me excited!! I haven't been to WDW in ten years and that was in high school. It will be great to see my kids experience it.





Yeah! That is awesome news!

Leann is meeting with her wish granters tomorrow at 1 pm!!! 

We are all beyond excited! She has had a horrific road so far on treatment with many many bumps and complications. She is on treatment for her leukemia until April of 2013, so we still have quite a long road ahead of us.

Her wish is to go on a Disney cruise on the Fantasy or the Dream. We have never been cruising before and we're hoping to make that happen. Her backup wish is to go to NYC to see a performance of the NYC Ballet Company and to maybe get to go to one of their rehearsals/meet some company members. She was an avid dancer prior to diagnosis and hopes to get back on stage one day.

We are so excited and will update afterwards!


----------



## Synovial

Preston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR
Preston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR


----------



## Synovial

I amPreston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR trying to link this pre trip report to my post and can't make  it work.  I will try again later.    Synovial


----------



## maroo

Synovial said:


> I amPreston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR trying to link this pre trip report to my post and can't make  it work.  I will try again later.    Synovial



Have you, by chance, seen the instructions on the 2nd post of this thread? 

It is on the first page under the long list of pre-trip and post-trip reports - there is a whole post with a bunch of frequently asked questions and there is a link to post about how to put a link to your pre-trip report in your signature.


----------



## danut

SueM in MN said:


> Setting off the Disney fireworks is a pretty cool wish



Thanks!  I can't wait to see what it entails!  My dh and older son are firework fanatics too, so they are especially excited about Brendan's wish!


----------



## SueM in MN

Synovial said:


> I amPreston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR trying to link this pre trip report to my post and can't make  it work.  I will try again later.    Synovial



Your link in this post is missing the address to tell it where to go. That’s why it won’t work.
I am going to post a link that has all the formatting, so all you have to do is copy the whole thing and then paste it where ever you want the link to go. 
To get the link so you can copy it, look at the bottom right side of my post.
You should see a Quote button. Hit that to copy my post and start a new post.

Then copy everything between the brackets that look like this [] that are in the next paragraph. Make sure you get the brackets and everything between them, without any spaces. That will be your link, ready to paste where ever you want it.


Preston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR


Then, follow the instructions that maroo pointed you toward. Many people have some difficulty figuring things out at first, so there is a whole board where you can post as many times as you want in order to make sure it works. Here is a link to that board:
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## danut

Em'swish said:


> I updated Em's Pre-TRP with pic from the wish granters!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2743297



How Sweet of the Wish Granters to come to the hospital.  I bet your dd will have a wonderful time!  We may be there around the same time. We asked to go in October.  Our first choice is around the 10th since my youngest will be turning 6 and we thought it would be neat to be there on her birthday too!



SueM in MN said:


> Heres the dress picture I promised.



Gorgeous!



starienite said:


> We got a call from our wish grantors!! They will be here next weekend to see Dev and he can't wait to tell them what he wants to do. Saturday at 1:30.
> 
> I think my dad is more excited. He asked me to let them know that he wanted to go and they were happy to note it and do their best.
> 
> We are thinking of going in April, March or February. The heat can sometimes give Dev a headache and that is something I want to avoid with his AVM.
> 
> Color me excited!! I haven't been to WDW in ten years and that was in high school. It will be great to see my kids experience it.



how fun!  I hope your Dad gets to go!



disneymommy78 said:


> Yeah! That is awesome news!
> 
> Leann is meeting with her wish granters tomorrow at 1 pm!!!
> 
> We are all beyond excited! She has had a horrific road so far on treatment with many many bumps and complications. She is on treatment for her leukemia until April of 2013, so we still have quite a long road ahead of us.
> 
> Her wish is to go on a Disney cruise on the Fantasy or the Dream. We have never been cruising before and we're hoping to make that happen. Her backup wish is to go to NYC to see a performance of the NYC Ballet Company and to maybe get to go to one of their rehearsals/meet some company members. She was an avid dancer prior to diagnosis and hopes to get back on stage one day.
> 
> We are so excited and will update afterwards!



Can't wait to hear about it.  I hear the Dream is fantastic!


----------



## Em'swish

How long does it take to find out if Em got the  wish  she asked for and when we go?  The wish granters came to the hospital last Wednesday.  Sorry, Em is looking forward to this so much.  We want to start planning!!

Thanks
Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## danut

Em'swish said:


> How long does it take to find out if Em got the  wish  she asked for and when we go?  The wish granters came to the hospital last Wednesday.  Sorry, Em is looking forward to this so much.  We want to start planning!!



Our wish granters told us that it would take about a week after Brendan told them his wish.  We had all our paperwork completed prior, though. At that time, we gave dates that would work for us and then they sent all of Brendan's paperwork that they had to provide down to the main office.  Hope its quick for you!


----------



## chelleydi77

We received another Big Give today!!!  Ahoy maties!


----------



## xanphylus

Hey guys, I don't wanna hack the thread, but I know a lot of people on this thread pray and I have a friend with a DD who is almost 2 and needs some quick prayers. She is being rushed to Vanderbilt hospital in TN due to pressure on her brain. She has hydrocephalus and was scheduled for a shunt this coming week, but she started screaming with massive headaches and vomiting this morning and they haven't been able to stop it. Hopefully they will do her surgery early- this will be her 2 or 3 surgery already. She has craniosystosis (spelling may be wrong...). Please, anyone who can- pray for this little angel- her name is Lillianna. She is sooo sweet and just needs some extra help today. Thanks all! Hope everyone's wish grantings and trips are going good. Haven't posted in a bit!


----------



## Synovial

Preston has been taking physical therapy since March and his leg has been getting stronger each time he goes and his range of motion has been increasing too.  For the last month his range of motion has not increased any, but has been staying the same.  He could ride his bicycle before the surgery in January, but now he can't bend his leg back far enough to reach the pedals.  After talking with his surgeon, the physical therapist ordered a dynasplint for his leg to help increase the range of motion.  It's spring loaded and puts a constant pull on his leg to help it to bend more.  He has to wear it while he sleeps.  I hope it will work so that he can get back to some sort of normality.  If he's not able to bend his leg more it may be a problem with some of the rides at disney, getting on and off and sitting on them.  We have to go back in 2 weeks to see the dynasplint lady to check on progress.     Synovial


----------



## wbh1964

hey guys-
I have been mia for a few weeks as I have had to sale my business.  My dd health is not up to me continuing with my retail store.  It has been a VERY emotional week and we are waiting to hear back from her wish granters.  They told us it would take a couple of weeks.  I called the wish granter at the 3 week point and she said there were lots of kids waiting on approval right now and it was just taking longer.  It has now been almost 5 weeks and still no word.  Would you call her back?  I don't want to seem like a pest...we could just REALLY use some good news right now.  We are planning the trip as if it is already approved as we are at the 6 month point and I am afraid if I don't make dining reserv we might not get them.  Anyone else's approval take that long?  Thanks!


----------



## princessmamaof5

heres a quick question is the character meals if you are doing them prepaid or is that money in your expense check also is the rental car prepaid or is that also in the expense check. Does each person going get one carryon and one checked bag or is it smarter to try and carry all on? I am just barely recovering from almost getting foreclosed on and am in a bankruptcy so i  was just wondering how much i needed to try and budget. ofcourse i dont let our kids have any idea its tight but i guess thats what parents are supposed to do right?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys, I don't wanna hack the thread, but I know a lot of people on this thread pray and I have a friend with a DD who is almost 2 and needs some quick prayers. She is being rushed to Vanderbilt hospital in TN due to pressure on her brain. She has hydrocephalus and was scheduled for a shunt this coming week, but she started screaming with massive headaches and vomiting this morning and they haven't been able to stop it. Hopefully they will do her surgery early- this will be her 2 or 3 surgery already. She has craniosystosis (spelling may be wrong...). Please, anyone who can- pray for this little angel- her name is Lillianna. She is sooo sweet and just needs some extra help today. Thanks all! Hope everyone's wish grantings and trips are going good. Haven't posted in a bit!



Keeping Lillianna in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Owensheart

wbh1964 said:


> hey guys-
> I have been mia for a few weeks as I have had to sale my business.  My dd health is not up to me continuing with my retail store.  It has been a VERY emotional week and we are waiting to hear back from her wish granters.  They told us it would take a couple of weeks.  I called the wish granter at the 3 week point and she said there were lots of kids waiting on approval right now and it was just taking longer.  It has now been almost 5 weeks and still no word.  Would you call her back?  I don't want to seem like a pest...we could just REALLY use some good news right now.  We are planning the trip as if it is already approved as we are at the 6 month point and I am afraid if I don't make dining reserv we might not get them.  Anyone else's approval take that long?  Thanks!



Owen made his wish the first week of march and we haven't heard a thing!  We did a photoshoot for our local MAW Chapter about a month ago and our wish manager was out of town.  I got an email from her just this week and she said Owen is approved but she has to check availability.  We are planning for the first week of December and she said not to worry about it.  Our local chapter just granted 30 wishes in June alone, so they are crazy busy.  

Maybe just send out another message to your wish granters for an update.  I haven't heard from Owen's since march...crazy in my opinion.  I know as a wish manager, I would at least contact the family and let them know things are in the works.  

I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Owensheart

princessmamaof5 said:


> heres a quick question is the character meals if you are doing them prepaid or is that money in your expense check also is the rental car prepaid or is that also in the expense check. Does each person going get one carryon and one checked bag or is it smarter to try and carry all on? I am just barely recovering from almost getting foreclosed on and am in a bankruptcy so i  was just wondering how much i needed to try and budget. ofcourse i dont let our kids have any idea its tight but i guess thats what parents are supposed to do right?



As far as luggage goes..it depends on your airline.  We fly southwest and all luggage is free.  

All chapters are different.  I am pretty sure the rental car is prepaid.  Character meals and all meals not eaten at GKTW are part of the expense check and we are required to make our own reservations.  All chapters do different amounts of expense checks.  I found a form on our local make a wish website that is used for volunteer wish granters to calculate expense checks for families so I have an idea of the amount.  They may be able to give you an estimate when you hear from them with dates.  It certainly helps with the budgeting and planning of the trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

princessmamaof5 said:


> heres a quick question is the character meals if you are doing them prepaid or is that money in your expense check also is the rental car prepaid or is that also in the expense check. Does each person going get one carryon and one checked bag or is it smarter to try and carry all on? I am just barely recovering from almost getting foreclosed on and am in a bankruptcy so i  was just wondering how much i needed to try and budget. ofcourse i dont let our kids have any idea its tight but i guess thats what parents are supposed to do right?



The meals comes out of your expense check. The only meals that are free is at GKTW. The rental car is paid for. You just sign the contract and leave. You don't even have to fill up the gas when you return the car. Depending which airline you get.. We had Delta and everyone was allowed 1 carryon and 1 personnal item like purse, backpack, diaperbag.. Ect. Any check in we had to pay OOP. We did check in 1 bag which had our bathroom stuff. All airlines let you carry on medical supplies, but that luggage has to have just medical supplies and nothing else.


----------



## princessmamaof5

Mom2mitokids said:


> The meals comes out of your expense check. The only meals that are free is at GKTW. The rental car is paid for. You just sign the contract and leave. You don't even have to fill up the gas when you return the car. Depending which airline you get.. We had Delta and everyone was allowed 1 carryon and 1 personnal item like purse, backpack, diaperbag.. Ect. Any check in we had to pay OOP. We did check in 1 bag which had our bathroom stuff. All airlines let you carry on medical supplies, but that luggage has to have just medical supplies and nothing else.




Thanks that is very helpful


----------



## katieb4

We each get one 50lb checked bag, and a carry on.....we are flying Sun Country.  

It is hard to know how to budget....for sure.  I think many are on tight budgets with medical expenses and the like.  I am planning for one big reservation type meal at each park each day, and assuming the expense check will cover it. Also, figuring what I would normally spend on meals and such if we were home, we should be ok.  Breakfast for sure at GKTW and get back before the pizza place closes...we should be fine!

I think there is so much that is covered, I'm going to try hard not to worry about what mightnot be, and really try hard not to think about bills and the like the whole time we are there!


----------



## maroo

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys, I don't wanna hack the thread, but I know a lot of people on this thread pray and I have a friend with a DD who is almost 2 and needs some quick prayers. She is being rushed to Vanderbilt hospital in TN due to pressure on her brain. She has hydrocephalus and was scheduled for a shunt this coming week, but she started screaming with massive headaches and vomiting this morning and they haven't been able to stop it. Hopefully they will do her surgery early- this will be her 2 or 3 surgery already. She has craniosystosis (spelling may be wrong...). Please, anyone who can- pray for this little angel- her name is Lillianna. She is sooo sweet and just needs some extra help today. Thanks all! Hope everyone's wish grantings and trips are going good. Haven't posted in a bit!



praying!!!  Please keep us updated.  



wbh1964 said:


> hey guys-
> I have been mia for a few weeks as I have had to sale my business.  My dd health is not up to me continuing with my retail store.  It has been a VERY emotional week and we are waiting to hear back from her wish granters.  They told us it would take a couple of weeks.  I called the wish granter at the 3 week point and she said there were lots of kids waiting on approval right now and it was just taking longer.  It has now been almost 5 weeks and still no word.  Would you call her back?  I don't want to seem like a pest...we could just REALLY use some good news right now.  We are planning the trip as if it is already approved as we are at the 6 month point and I am afraid if I don't make dining reserv we might not get them.  Anyone else's approval take that long?  Thanks!



I am so sorry that you had to sell your business!  I have a few good friends that have been in retail and it sure seems like a lot of time and effort - lots of work!  

I hope you get good news very soon!

Normally I would not recommend that a family start making reservations if they are going on a typical trip...but this trip is not typical!  So...I say....if you sorta know your dates... go ahead and make some reservations.  Most of them don't cost anything and you can always cancel them.  You can make them online really easily and cancel them really easily, too.  Just make sure you do cancel them if you end up not using them so that another family can have the opportunity later.  

For wish families - I would say go ahead and make the "big" ones...of course, eating in the castle would be something you have to pay for in advance, I think??  And some others are like that too...so you may want to wait on those.  

Hang in there!!!



princessmamaof5 said:


> heres a quick question is the character meals if you are doing them prepaid or is that money in your expense check also is the rental car prepaid or is that also in the expense check. Does each person going get one carryon and one checked bag or is it smarter to try and carry all on? I am just barely recovering from almost getting foreclosed on and am in a bankruptcy so i  was just wondering how much i needed to try and budget. ofcourse i dont let our kids have any idea its tight but i guess thats what parents are supposed to do right?



I think these all got answered...??  

As far as budget...each chapter is really different on how much you get and how it is divided out...so be careful when you read on here (especially in trip reports...because each chapter is different on what they cover) - although I think the advice you have been given is good!   

I definitely would try to save what I can before the trip...you can always use it when you get back on a little something special (which would be a good idea...because the trip is a major "high" and it is nice to be able to look forward to something fun when you get home, too)...and if you use the money on the trip, then you will be very glad you have it!

In almost all cases, the rental car is covered by GKTW - so that should be pretty standard.  And the more meals you eat at GKTW the better it will be for your expense check - you can use some "meal money" to do other fun things or combine meal money to do one more expensive special meal, if you want.  

Most families go to Walmart right by GKTW and buy snacks and such for the parks - because that adds up really fast.  

Don't forget you can get free ice water in the parks, too...keep hydrated!   

I usually pack peanuts and candy corn in my bag (won't melt, it is sweet and salty and a great snack!) and then get ice water at the counter service places and that saves a load of dough!  ETA - you gotta take the peanuts out of the glass can they come in...they don't let you bring glass to the parks...I put my peanuts in a little zip lock mixed with the candy corn and it is a good, easy to carry snack... 

You may find that your expense check more than covers everything in your wildest dreams but you may also find that it barely covers what you need...this has varied greatly on these trips for a few years now.


----------



## xanphylus

Update on Lillianna! She had her emergency shunt surgery this morning and is doing much better!!!!!  She is already drinking water and juice and having applesauce to eat, so way to go Lillianna! She is scheduled for release in the am! Her mommy is sooo excited- and cuddling her lots tonight I am sure- thanks for all the prayers!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

xanphylus said:


> Update on Lillianna! She had her emergency shunt surgery this morning and is doing much better!!!!!  She is already drinking water and juice and having applesauce to eat, so way to go Lillianna! She is scheduled for release in the am! Her mommy is sooo excited- and cuddling her lots tonight I am sure- thanks for all the prayers!!!


Wow! That is a very good recovery.
Hope she continues to recover so well. 


maroo said:


> For wish families - I would say go ahead and make the "big" ones...of course, *eating in the castle would be something you have to pay for in advance, I think??*  And some others are like that too...so you may want to wait on those.  [/b]


Someone on the Restaurant Board might know, but my understanding is that they were taking a credit card number for the castle and some others at the time the ADR (reservation) was made.
But, you dont get charged until the day of the meal and wont get charged if you cancel before the date of the meal.
If the guest shows up for the ADR, all is well and you pay for your meal either using that credit card or another way.

If the guest doesnt show up for the meal, then the credit card is charged anyway.

The reason for that was people were making multiple ADRs and not canceling. THere were also a couple of services that were calling and getting ADRs at the castle with no intention of using them. They were reselling the reservations to other guests who had not been able to snag an ADR.


----------



## danut

I am not sure how this works, but do I update on my son here or on my pre-trip page?  I posted a small update on Brendan's pretrip page, so do I post the post in both places or link somehow?  Or is  my pretrip page for one thing and this one for another? Thanks so much for helping a newbie out!


----------



## danut

xanphylus said:


> Update on Lillianna! She had her emergency shunt surgery this morning and is doing much better!!!!!  She is already drinking water and juice and having applesauce to eat, so way to go Lillianna! She is scheduled for release in the am! Her mommy is sooo excited- and cuddling her lots tonight I am sure- thanks for all the prayers!!!



So happy to hear that Lillianna is doing better!


----------



## danut

Back with another question....I may be getting ahead of myself, but I have seen all kinds of pictures of the villas at GKTW, but most were for smaller families.  It seems they have a kids bedroom with two beds and an adult bedroom?  What do they do for larger families?  We have 2 adults and 4 children?  Thanks!


----------



## xanphylus

New update on Lillianna- mom is very scared. Via mom "Plz be praying. Lillianna has started vomiting and lethargic. Neuro resident on the way. I'm so scared." 

She needs all the happy pixie dust/prayers/good thoughts we can throw her way guys. She was doing great last night, and now this. Mom is panicking and unsure.


----------



## crashbb

SueM in MN said:


> Wow! That is a very good recovery.
> Hope she continues to recover so well.
> 
> Someone on the Restaurant Board might know, but my understanding is that they were taking a credit card number for the castle and some others at the time the ADR (reservation) was made.
> But, you dont get charged until the day of the meal and wont get charged if you cancel before the date of the meal.
> If the guest shows up for the ADR, all is well and you pay for your meal either using that credit card or another way.
> 
> If the guest doesnt show up for the meal, then the credit card is charged anyway.
> 
> The reason for that was people were making multiple ADRs and not canceling. THere were also a couple of services that were calling and getting ADRs at the castle with no intention of using them. They were reselling the reservations to other guests who had not been able to snag an ADR.



Actually, for CRT you are charged when making the reservation (as opposed to say, a Fantasmic! package where they just take the credit card information).

However, you can get a full refund if you cancel before the reservation time (I believe that it is two days before, but it may be one).


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> I usually pack peanuts and candy corn in my bag (won't melt, it is sweet and salty and a great snack!) and then get ice water at the counter service places and that saves a load of dough!  ETA - you gotta take the peanuts out of the glass can they come in...they don't let you bring glass to the parks...I put my peanuts in a little zip lock mixed with the candy corn and it is a good, easy to carry snack...



You walk around with candy corn and never told my DD? You will soooooo be her best friend when she finds out..............


----------



## SueM in MN

crashbb said:


> Actually, for CRT you are charged when making the reservation (as opposed to say, a Fantasmic! package where they just take the credit card information).
> 
> However, you can get a full refund if you cancel before the reservation time (I believe that it is two days before, but it may be one).


Thanks for the clarification. 
I knew you would not get charged if the cancellation was in time, but didn't know exactly how it works. 
Given that there is lots of demand and the place is small, it makes sense to charge anyway if not cancelled a few days out. 
It's possible they tried the scenario I wrote, but people were not canceling until the day of - that would mean little to no time for arranging for anyone else. 


So sorry to hear about Lillianna. Hope it's just a minor malfunction to the shunt tubing that can be sorted out quickly.


----------



## chelleydi77

xanphylus said:


> New update on Lillianna- mom is very scared. Via mom "Plz be praying. Lillianna has started vomiting and lethargic. Neuro resident on the way. I'm so scared."
> 
> She needs all the happy pixie dust/prayers/good thoughts we can throw her way guys. She was doing great last night, and now this. Mom is panicking and unsure.



Many, many prayers for Lillianna!!!


----------



## Em'swish

xanphylus said:


> New update on Lillianna- mom is very scared. Via mom "Plz be praying. Lillianna has started vomiting and lethargic. Neuro resident on the way. I'm so scared."
> 
> She needs all the happy pixie dust/prayers/good thoughts we can throw her way guys. She was doing great last night, and now this. Mom is panicking and unsure.



How scary, lots of prayers her way!

Melissa
mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister


----------



## Synovial

I just wanted to say I hope everyone has a nice 4th of July and are able to enjoy the fireworks and get some of the medical things and bills of your mind for a little while, like I need to do.    Happy 4th!    Synovial


----------



## Synovial

wbh1964 said:


> hey guys-
> I have been mia for a few weeks as I have had to sale my business.  My dd health is not up to me continuing with my retail store.  It has been a VERY emotional week and we are waiting to hear back from her wish granters.  They told us it would take a couple of weeks.  I called the wish granter at the 3 week point and she said there were lots of kids waiting on approval right now and it was just taking longer.  It has now been almost 5 weeks and still no word.  Would you call her back?  I don't want to seem like a pest...we could just REALLY use some good news right now.  We are planning the trip as if it is already approved as we are at the 6 month point and I am afraid if I don't make dining reserv we might not get them.  Anyone else's approval take that long?  Thanks!



I'm so sorry you had to sell your business.  I had to do the same thing and I know how heartbreaking it is to put so much of yourself into something and have to let it go.  I had a flower shop and it took too much of my time away from both my sons.  My wish child needed more attention than I could give him at the time, so I ended up selling.  I was very lucky though.  Lots of flower shops in my area weren't able to sell and just went out of business.  I cried for 2 days when I realized I had to sell.  I relly do feel for you.   Synovial


----------



## xanphylus

Synovial said:


> I just wanted to say I hope everyone has a nice 4th of July and are able to enjoy the fireworks and get some of the medical things and bills of your mind for a little while, like I need to do.    Happy 4th!    Synovial



Prob will see you at the parade!! I dunno if John is going yet, but me and Davy are gonna go with mom!  We will skip the fireworks though- Davy really isn't into loud noises right now.... although ear plugs did work on the train today.... hmmmmmm 

Update on Lillianna: She is being kept over for another night and they did a new CT, which the head neurosurgeon said looks good. The next step may be a shunt tap (testing fluid from the shunt I believe and checking brain pressure? Not really sure....) Hoping the best for both L and her mommy. Thanks all for all the prayers and happy thoughts- mom is very appreciative.


----------



## brookerene

danut said:


> Back with another question....I may be getting ahead of myself, but I have seen all kinds of pictures of the villas at GKTW, but most were for smaller families.  It seems they have a kids bedroom with two beds and an adult bedroom?  What do they do for larger families?  We have 2 adults and 4 children?  Thanks!



there is plenty of room.... there are two  beds in the kids room, an extra roll out bed and also the counch pulls out for a bed.... so no problem on fitting you all!


----------



## brookerene

xanphylus said:


> New update on Lillianna- mom is very scared. Via mom "Plz be praying. Lillianna has started vomiting and lethargic. Neuro resident on the way. I'm so scared."
> 
> She needs all the happy pixie dust/prayers/good thoughts we can throw her way guys. She was doing great last night, and now this. Mom is panicking and unsure.



Will do


----------



## Mom2mitokids

danut said:


> Back with another question....I may be getting ahead of myself, but I have seen all kinds of pictures of the villas at GKTW, but most were for smaller families.  It seems they have a kids bedroom with two beds and an adult bedroom?  What do they do for larger families?  We have 2 adults and 4 children?  Thanks![/
> 
> 
> We had 7 people in the Villa and fit just fine. If you look on my TR.. I have some pictures with the cot in the kids room.


----------



## danut

wbh1964 said:


> hey guys-
> I have been mia for a few weeks as I have had to sale my business.  My dd health is not up to me continuing with my retail store.  It has been a VERY emotional week and we are waiting to hear back from her wish granters.  They told us it would take a couple of weeks.  I called the wish granter at the 3 week point and she said there were lots of kids waiting on approval right now and it was just taking longer.  It has now been almost 5 weeks and still no word.  Would you call her back?  I don't want to seem like a pest...we could just REALLY use some good news right now.  We are planning the trip as if it is already approved as we are at the 6 month point and I am afraid if I don't make dining reserv we might not get them.  Anyone else's approval take that long?  Thanks!



I am so sorry to hear that you had to sell your business  I think I would call back, just to ask for an update..



xanphylus said:


> New update on Lillianna- mom is very scared. Via mom "Plz be praying. Lillianna has started vomiting and lethargic. Neuro resident on the way. I'm so scared."
> 
> She needs all the happy pixie dust/prayers/good thoughts we can throw her way guys. She was doing great last night, and now this. Mom is panicking and unsure.



.Sending lots and lots of prayers




Synovial said:


> I just wanted to say I hope everyone has a nice 4th of July and are able to enjoy the fireworks and get some of the medical things and bills of your mind for a little while, like I need to do.    Happy 4th!    Synovial



You too!




brookerene said:


> there is plenty of room.... there are two  beds in the kids room, an extra roll out bed and also the counch pulls out for a bed.... so no problem on fitting you all!




Thank you.  That is good to know!



Mom2mitokids said:


> danut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back with another question....I may be getting ahead of myself, but I have seen all kinds of pictures of the villas at GKTW, but most were for smaller families.  It seems they have a kids bedroom with two beds and an adult bedroom?  What do they do for larger families?  We have 2 adults and 4 children?  Thanks![/
> 
> 
> We had 7 people in the Villa and fit just fine. If you look on my TR.. I have some pictures with the cot in the kids room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I will check it out!
Click to expand...


----------



## danut

UGH!  What a night!  Brendan had his stitches removed Friday and changed from a long leg cast to a short leg cast. Well, last night we were in the ER for almost 5 hours getting the cast cut down because he was casted too high and it was causing swelling and pain.  I thought they would just change out the cast for a new one, but instead he is making me go to the surgeon to have done,  Praying a nurse will do it since the surgeon I believe is out of the country for a few weeks.  Anyhow, we are exhausted.  Didn't get home until two am.  Luckily no plans today except to clean, so hopefully we can rest.  Hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend.


----------



## xanphylus

Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!


----------



## crashbb

xanphylus said:


> Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!



YAY!!!  Such great news.

A new allergy is no fun, but that explanation is much better than other possible explanations.


----------



## vegaangel82

Gabriella just got through a rough few weeks.... her heart went into rejection and after 15 days in the hospital, we got things under control. We are going to be watching her closely! Need to keep her healthy for her September MAW trip!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

xanphylus said:


> Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!



Wonderful news!!!



vegaangel82 said:


> Gabriella just got through a rough few weeks.... her heart went into rejection and after 15 days in the hospital, we got things under control. We are going to be watching her closely! Need to keep her healthy for her September MAW trip!!!



She's in my prayers!


----------



## kimmg

xanphylus said:


> Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!



I'm just catching up on the thread. That is such great news! Wow about the applesauce. It's amazing what allergies can do. I will keep her in my prayers that they see continued improvement.


----------



## xanphylus

Thanks all!!!! I know her mommy would be so happy to see all the kind words... and I may have to forward her the thread, just to see!


----------



## blessedmom4

vegaangel82 said:


> Gabriella just got through a rough few weeks.... her heart went into rejection and after 15 days in the hospital, we got things under control. We are going to be watching her closely! Need to keep her healthy for her September MAW trip!!!


*Prayers for all of you!* 


kimmg said:


> I'm just catching up on the thread. That is such great news! Wow about the applesauce. It's amazing what allergies can do. I will keep her in my prayers that they see continued improvement.


*So happy you are back! *


xanphylus said:


> Thanks all!!!! I know her mommy would be so happy to see all the kind words... and I may have to forward her the thread, just to see!


*You have to send her ours to then Jenn, so many are praying for her, Thanks to YOU!!!!*









*I want to wish EVERYONE a very HAPPY and SAFE Fourth of July! *




*Judy, Pete, Christian, David, Rachel, Lisa and Bandit (now YOU figure out which dwarf each of us are) *


----------



## blessedmom4

*I just shared a pretty big announcement on our PTR for our oldest daughter. Please join us in celebrating?*


----------



## katieb4

danut said:


> UGH!  What a night!  Brendan had his stitches removed Friday and changed from a long leg cast to a short leg cast. Well, last night we were in the ER for almost 5 hours getting the cast cut down because he was casted too high and it was causing swelling and pain.  I thought they would just change out the cast for a new one, but instead he is making me go to the surgeon to have done,  Praying a nurse will do it since the surgeon I believe is out of the country for a few weeks.  Anyhow, we are exhausted.  Didn't get home until two am.  Luckily no plans today except to clean, so hopefully we can rest.  Hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend.



ER trips are sooooo exhausting!  Its a minimum of 4 hours there at least, and for us, 99% of the time it means an admit, so I wish they'd just hurry up and get us where we need to go. There seems to be so much running around and asking questions and wondering what to do there. I hope the nurse can help out!



xanphylus said:


> Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!



PTL!!  At least this allergy isn't to horribly hard to avoid. So glad she is feeling better!



vegaangel82 said:


> Gabriella just got through a rough few weeks.... her heart went into rejection and after 15 days in the hospital, we got things under control. We are going to be watching her closely! Need to keep her healthy for her September MAW trip!!!


 
OH!  How very very scary!!!! Prayers for peace and calm and for her body to become friends with her heart!



We are doing OK here, Gabbie's blood transfusion a week ago made this week a pretty good one. Her Chemo was cut down to 50% so that helps too. She is undergoing steroid treatment this week however. She take 10 pills over 5 days, and its pill number 7 (which she took last night) that starts her on the anxiety ick feeling side of things. So we'll see how it goes here for the 4th.

Sure hope everyone has a super day!! No extra issues and just a day to forget the trials.


----------



## danut

xanphylus said:


> Final update on Lillianna! She was released this morning! Woot! They think she had a reaction to the artificially sweetened applesauce the dietician sent up.... go figure. She normal eats unsweetened and now they think they found a new allergy. Win some, lose some. But hey! She is doing good now and they are hoping for great improvement on her gross motorskills and such now too!



Happy to hear that she was released!


----------



## danut

vegaangel82 said:


> Gabriella just got through a rough few weeks.... her heart went into rejection and after 15 days in the hospital, we got things under control. We are going to be watching her closely! Need to keep her healthy for her September MAW trip!!!



Happy to hear that things are under control!


----------



## danut

katieb4 said:


> ER trips are sooooo exhausting!  Its a minimum of 4 hours there at least, and for us, 99% of the time it means an admit, so I wish they'd just hurry up and get us where we need to go. There seems to be so much running around and asking questions and wondering what to do there. I hope the nurse can help out!
> 
> We are doing OK here, Gabbie's blood transfusion a week ago made this week a pretty good one. Her Chemo was cut down to 50% so that helps too. She is undergoing steroid treatment this week however. She take 10 pills over 5 days, and its pill number 7 (which she took last night) that starts her on the anxiety ick feeling side of things. So we'll see how it goes here for the 4th.
> 
> Sure hope everyone has a super day!! No extra issues and just a day to forget the trials.



Thanks....Luckily we usually get by without being admitted. I guess it was super busy because of the holidays.

That is awesome that her chemo was cut down.  I hope her anxiety is under control for the 4th and that you have a good one!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hope all of the Canadians out there had a wonderful Canada Day weekend, while I wish my American friends here a Happy Fourth today! And, for all of those lucky border dwellers--Happy Friendship Festival!


----------



## Mom2mitokids




----------



## blessedmom4

mom2pixies said:


> Hope all of the Canadians out there had a wonderful Canada Day weekend, while I wish my American friends here a Happy Fourth today! And, for all of those lucky border dwellers--Happy Friendship Festival!



*Too ALL of our Canadian Friends (for those who don't know, Lisa wants to sing the song Canada in Epcot)...*




a day late...


----------



## LindaBabe

blessedmom4 said:


> *I just shared a pretty big announcement on our PTR for our oldest daughter. Please join us in celebrating?*



HOLY MOLEY!  THat IS a big announcement!  

RACHEL ROCKS!​
And what an amazing video on U TUBE.


----------



## xanphylus

Thanks to everyone for all the prayers for Lillianna- she is back in the ER tonight. Sigh.... she is having more issues. Keep her in your thoughts please. 

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!! 


And Judy- LOVE the news! Will go post on your thread in a min!


----------



## jon03015

blessedmom4 said:


> *I just shared a pretty big announcement on our PTR for our oldest daughter. Please join us in celebrating?*



That is amazing! I watched her videos and she is SUPER talented. I can't believe that sound comes from her, very soulful.


----------



## jon03015

Awesome news! Austin's uncle is approved to give his kidney. We are hoping for a transplant date this week, and hope to have it done by the first week of August!!!!! We are praying and hoping it wall works out.


----------



## blessedmom4

LindaBabe said:


> HOLY MOLEY!  THat IS a big announcement!
> 
> RACHEL ROCKS!​
> And what an amazing video on U TUBE.


*Rachel will love this, THANK YOU LINDA!!!! SO humbled to have you read along!  Rachel wants lots of people to see it, so if anyone wants to share it, please feel free! *


xanphylus said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the prayers for Lillianna- she is back in the ER tonight. Sigh.... she is having more issues. Keep her in your thoughts please.
> *God Bless Lillianna and her sweet family! I hope it is an allergic reaction; however, I think it might be much more. HUGE prayers going up!*
> Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!
> *Special thoughts for our troops and their families...been there, done that...*
> 
> And Judy- LOVE the news! Will go post on your thread in a min!


*Thanks Jenn, Rachel will love it! *


jon03015 said:


> That is amazing! I watched her videos and she is SUPER talented. I can't believe that sound comes from her, very soulful.


*Thank you so much! It is hard to believe she just turned 13 a month ago. Those who play guitar always comment that she not only has the talent, but the passion to back it up...all I know is I love to listen to her play and can sit for hours enjoying her music. Thank you for your kind words!* 


jon03015 said:


> Awesome news! Austin's uncle is approved to give his kidney. We are hoping for a transplant date this week, and hope to have it done by the first week of August!!!!! We are praying and hoping it wall works out.


*I am so excited and elated for your family, what truly AMAZING NEWS!!!!! May your family have many more in the coming months, speedy recoveries for all..then DISNEY BOUND!!!! *


----------



## katieb4

I have a questin for those who have been to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique....

Gabbie's hair is growing back, she has soft straight hair right now about an inch long all over. Gabbie is black, so this isn't 'normal" hair for her, definately "chemo hair"  BUT she is very proud of it, and quite the fashionista.  Loving to dress up with plenty of glitz and pizzazz. I think she would love to do this. BUT, does the boutique have experience with different type of hair?  Such as chemo hair?  My other daughter would enjoy this too, and is black as well. Do they work with black hair?  And, what package would you recomend?


----------



## sgarrity

We have dates!! we leave on Dec 20th and stay at GKTW until the 26th.  We will stay a few more days on our ownd and return home Jan 2nd.

Yeah!!!


----------



## scottiedogz

sgarrity said:


> We have dates!! we leave on Dec 20th and stay at GKTW until the 26th.  We will stay a few more days on our ownd and return home Jan 2nd.
> 
> Yeah!!!



What fantastic dates - Christmas is such a wonderful time, I bet you are really pleased.


----------



## katieb4

sgarrity said:


> We have dates!! we leave on Dec 20th and stay at GKTW until the 26th.  We will stay a few more days on our ownd and return home Jan 2nd.
> 
> Yeah!!!



How fantastic!  Cograts!!!!!


----------



## DaveF45150

Congrats, we were down there last year from Dec. 5 to the 11th. We had a great time and the parks were not crowded. I am interested to see what the crowd levels are going to be when you get there.


----------



## DaveF45150

princessmamaof5 said:


> heres a quick question is the character meals if you are doing them prepaid or is that money in your expense check also is the rental car prepaid or is that also in the expense check. Does each person going get one carryon and one checked bag or is it smarter to try and carry all on? I am just barely recovering from almost getting foreclosed on and am in a bankruptcy so i  was just wondering how much i needed to try and budget. ofcourse i dont let our kids have any idea its tight but i guess thats what parents are supposed to do right?



Hi princessmama we are also from Cincinnati, Milford area. We went down last December. To answer your questions from a local level here they are.
1.)Rental car 100% paid for
2.)Luggage anything you need to take with you all bags free since you are going through MAW.
3.)Character meals depends on which one's you book. Most of them you can book and pay for later. Some require up front payment. Cinderella's Royal Table has to be prepaid. 

Hope this helps and when are you going?


----------



## Synovial

Hi!  Ever since I have started posting on this site I have realized how horrible I am with computers.  I tried to post a picture and cannot make it work.  I was able to get the pictures onto photobucket, but I cannot get it to paste to the post reply.  I am through for tonight.  I will try again another day.   Synovial


----------



## Synovial

Preston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR"]Preston's wait for the big date. MAW PTR[/URL]


----------



## Synovial

"][URL="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923"]


----------



## Synovial

Hi! I think I have got my pre-trip link to work.  I just wanted to check and make sure.   Thanks!  Synovial


----------



## Em'swish

We have dates!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are going from Sept. 24-Sept 30!!!!  We will be their for Em's 5th birthday!!  I am so happy and have so much planning now!!!!

Melissa
mom to Em (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## DaveF45150

Em'swish said:


> We have dates!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are going from Sept. 24-Sept 30!!!!  We will be their for Em's 5th birthday!!  I am so happy and have so much planning now!!!!
> 
> Melissa
> mom to Em (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



Congrats......you are going to be down there after we have gone. Are you going to stay at GKTW village? Hope you have a good time.


----------



## starienite

What the best times to go to WDW? We are planning for April, March, or February as our preferred dates. Probably February before March because of spring break. The wish grantors are going to be here on Saturday and I want to be able to let them know then what dates we are looking at.


----------



## Em'swish

DaveF45150 said:


> Congrats......you are going to be down there after we have gone. Are you going to stay at GKTW village? Hope you have a good time.



When are you going down?  I don't know if we are staying at GKTW, I assume we are.  Em's granter texted me and said the dates are confirmed for the the 24-30.  She said she had to come over since she forgot a couple of things in the paperwork.   I know other people from our chapter at MAW have stayed at GKTW.

Melissa
mom to Em (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## Menfusse

Just wanted to say I love keeping up with everyone.  We are still waiting on final word of approval before we can start planning.  I was told it would be fairly quickly, and the paperwork was only submitted last week.  As soon as we get the word, I'll start our pre-trip report.  I'm afraid to get too excited and get ahead of myself yet, lol.


----------



## fulseasmama

starienite said:


> What the best times to go to WDW? We are planning for April, March, or February as our preferred dates. Probably February before March because of spring break. The wish grantors are going to be here on Saturday and I want to be able to let them know then what dates we are looking at.




I am sure you will get about a million different answers about this but I thought I would just toss out there that we went Feb 1, 2011-Feb 15, 2011 (we extended at our own expense) and loved it.  My kids don't love heat and since they are littler I tried to find a time the parks would not be too crowded as I thought that might be easier for our family.  Seemed like pretty low crowds which made it easy to make any reservations we wanted and made it easy to get around the parks too.  We are from the Oregon so we loved the weather...sunny and 70-80 degrees most days and was only really chilly one evening.  We did have one day that started out with some sprinkles and one evening with some pretty heavy rain but other then that it was dry and really beautiful.  There is a link to my TR in my signature and you can tell by many of the pictures it was a really nice few weeks for us.  I am sure you will have a great time whenever you choose to go!  Have fun planning.


----------



## newdrama12

starienite said:


> What the best times to go to WDW? We are planning for April, March, or February as our preferred dates. Probably February before March because of spring break. The wish grantors are going to be here on Saturday and I want to be able to let them know then what dates we are looking at.



If you are looking for lighter crowds, then I would go with February, specifically Early february. Since toward the end of the month, starts Spring Break in some parts of the country and that will go to the end of March.


----------



## Sweet_Fantasy_Fox

Is anyone from California and have done Wish Upon a Star? My daughter is having her trip from 7/11/11-7/17/11 and we are going to Disneyland, Disney California, Universal Studio's and Knottsberry Farm.


----------



## Em'swish

So I stared making my reservations for character meals.  Em has a g-tube and is 99% fed through that.  She can eat grapes, rice and bananas.  Will they charge me full price for her even though she really can't eat?

Also Em really wants to go to bibbty for her birthday.  I made the reservations for her and her sister, but does MAW do that for us?  I could always cancel if that's the case, but we are less then 3 months out and I really wanted to make sure I got it.

Thanks!!
Melissa 
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## danut

xanphylus said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the prayers for Lillianna- she is back in the ER tonight. Sigh.... she is having more issues. Keep her in your thoughts please.



Sending prayers. I hope she is doing better now.



jon03015 said:


> Awesome news! Austin's uncle is approved to give his kidney. We are hoping for a transplant date this week, and hope to have it done by the first week of August!!!!! We are praying and hoping it wall works out.



Awesome news!



katieb4 said:


> I have a questin for those who have been to the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique....
> 
> Gabbie's hair is growing back, she has soft straight hair right now about an inch long all over. Gabbie is black, so this isn't 'normal" hair for her, definately "chemo hair"  BUT she is very proud of it, and quite the fashionista.  Loving to dress up with plenty of glitz and pizzazz. I think she would love to do this. BUT, does the boutique have experience with different type of hair?  Such as chemo hair?  My other daughter would enjoy this too, and is black as well. Do they work with black hair?  And, what package would you recomend?



I would think they would have experience with different types of hair.  I also think they will do anything they can to make it a wonderful experience for your children.  I think we are going to do the hair and nails package and buy and bring a dress for my dd. It's for her birthday, but I think $200 is an awful lot even for the birthday girl.  I also hear it is less expensive to buy your dress and bring it.  But I am hoping to hear what others have to say also!



sgarrity said:


> We have dates!! we leave on Dec 20th and stay at GKTW until the 26th.  We will stay a few more days on our ownd and return home Jan 2nd.
> 
> Yeah!!!



Awesome!



Em'swish said:


> We have dates!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are going from Sept. 24-Sept 30!!!!  We will be their for Em's 5th birthday!!  I am so happy and have so much planning now!!!!
> 
> Melissa
> mom to Em (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



That is great!!  Can't wait to hear what you have planned. WE hope to be there on my daughter's birthday (non wish kid) but I want to figure out ways to make it extra special for her!



Em'swish said:


> So I stared making my reservations for character meals.  Em has a g-tube and is 99% fed through that.  She can eat grapes, rice and bananas.  Will they charge me full price for her even though she really can't eat?
> 
> Also Em really wants to go to bibbty for her birthday.  I made the reservations for her and her sister, but does MAW do that for us?  I could always cancel if that's the case, but we are less then 3 months out and I really wanted to make sure I got it.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



I would hope they wouldn't charge you full price.  Maybe call and ask them.  I am not sure about BBB and MAW. Hoepfully someone else can chime in...


----------



## danut

Getting excited....talked to our wish grantors and we should have our dates early next week


----------



## Em'swish

danut said:


> Getting excited....talked to our wish grantors and we should have our dates early next week



How fun!!  It's really the best when you find out, it makes it so much more real!!!

Melissa

Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## angeque143

SO excited!! Eva's reveal party is scheduled for the 23rd!! 

Do I keep her in a bubble till then?!? I am so praying that we get thru this without a repeat of the last time!! 

For those who are new....Eva decided to go into the PICU with severe respiratory distress and we had to reschedule the trip!


----------



## angeque143

Em'swish said:


> So I stared making my reservations for character meals.  Em has a g-tube and is 99% fed through that.  She can eat grapes, rice and bananas.  Will they charge me full price for her even though she really can't eat?
> 
> Also Em really wants to go to bibbty for her birthday.  I made the reservations for her and her sister, but does MAW do that for us?  I could always cancel if that's the case, but we are less then 3 months out and I really wanted to make sure I got it.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



I asked about this when I booked it and I was told that my Eva would not be charged at all...I would feed her off your plate.

I do NOT believe the MAW make the reservations to BBB unless it is a part of the wish. I would talk to you wish granter and if they did it cancel...no biggy at least you will have a reservation if needed.


----------



## danut

angeque143 said:


> SO excited!! Eva's reveal party is scheduled for the 23rd!!
> 
> Do I keep her in a bubble till then?!? I am so praying that we get thru this without a repeat of the last time!!
> 
> For those who are new....Eva decided to go into the PICU with severe respiratory distress and we had to reschedule the trip!



I vote for the bubble 



Em'swish said:


> How fun!!  It's really the best when you find out, it makes it so much more real!!!
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



It really does and I cannot wait to be able to really start planning!


----------



## disneymomma01

Hi everyone!! 

I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to do much of anything lately, let alone update our trip report!! YIKES!! I am waaaay behind on that!!

Got a call from Dream Factory Tuesday, telling me that we were in danger of losing our reservation at GTKTW, because they had forgotten to have me fill out the GTKTW forms!! YIKES!!! We are less than 3 months out & you are just telling me this?!?!?!  So I had to hurry & rush the forms to one of our doctors to be filled out in hopes that we don't lose our time!! So I am hoping the doc gets that form to me ASAP!!! I know one disappointed little girl if our trip gets pushed back!!

But in happy news...we are only  85 DAYS out!!! 

Time to get back to some serious trip planning!! I will update our trippy ASAP!!! Glad to be back in the swing of things...not to get caught up on everyone else's TR's!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

How was that for speed?!?!? The trippy has officially been updated!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I have a question What airline does MAW usually use for WDW trips?


----------



## katieb4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have a question What airline does MAW usually use for WDW trips?



From what I've read...its all different!  Quite a few from Southwest....ours is with Sun Country


----------



## princessmamaof5

Mackenzies Make a Wish trip will be from September 12th- September 18th we are so very excited. Now we have to find outfits and cute accessories and everything Oh Mi... im so excited I dont even know what to do with myself.


----------



## katieb4

princessmamaof5 said:


> Mackenzies Make a Wish trip will be from September 12th- September 18th we are so very excited. Now we have to find outfits and cute accessories and everything Oh Mi... im so excited I dont even know what to do with myself.



Hooray!!!   

Make any reservation you might want soon....I made some today for our Oct trip and things were filling in quickly!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I updated my PTR..pics of my meeting with the wish granters.


----------



## princessmamaof5

make a wish is making one reservation for me for the princess charachter at epcot. when you make reservations anywhere else should i plan to pay for those or hope my expense check will cover that, also what do people usually reserve for im kinda a newbie to disney been there twice but never done any of the planning.


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> make a wish is making one reservation for me for the princess charachter at epcot. when you make reservations anywhere else should i plan to pay for those or hope my expense check will cover that, also what do people usually reserve for im kinda a newbie to disney been there twice but never done any of the planning.



If there is a special character meal you know your wish child would enjoy, you may want to plan an ADR (most do not need to paid for prior). I can tell you they are expensive. Plan for atleast 35-45 per adult and 20 per child (3-9).

If you go to www. allearsnet.com they have a section under "dining" that lists "where the characters dine". You can see costs and food served.

For example for the Princess Breakfast in Norway:
Prices $39.40 for adults and $23.42 for children (ages 3-9)
Price Includes Meal , Tax and Photo Package
Gratuity additional. 

So 2 adults and 4 children and 1 under three (eating off your plate) would be

39.40
39.40
23.42
23.42
23.42
23.42
172.42 (Tip) 31.04  total 203.46
plus tip (usually 18%)

(Actually it would be more since I saw the wish child is 10 which makes them an "adult" by Disney standards).


----------



## princessmamaof5

OK  MAW said in the expenses of this meal would be covered by them, im not sure how much food allowence we have otherwise but im hoping to snack alot at parks and then eat at GKTW


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> OK  MAW said in the expenses of this meal would be covered by them, im not sure how much food allowence we have otherwise but im hoping to snack alot at parks and then eat at GKTW



You may want to find out if that meal is prepaid or if you are too include the cost from your dd's expense check. Expense checks vary greatly and most Wish Families do not find out the amount until *right* before the trip.


----------



## princessmamaof5

Will do she said this would be included in the expense check im thinking. She said ti would also include luggage check costs gas and food , she said i would have a check two weeks prior. Im just trying to find a dress for a 10 year old that is half still loving little princesses but also is wanting to look like a little lady also. Im guessing Ill check dillards clearance
Thanks for the advice livndisney!!!


----------



## katieb4

I hear you on the dress hunting!  my 11 year old wants to dress up too, her favorite is Mulan....HA says I...Mulan doesnt have much for dressing princess like, she doesn't want to dress up all the way...but kinda...you know Mom? Um sure dear....and so the hunt is on!

I made three reservations for dinning today, (one at MK, one at Epcot and one at Hollywood)  it required no money up front. I figured I'd make them and can always cancel them later once I we see what the budget will be.  Having two over 9 makes things add up quickly. Especially when I know that 11 year old won't be able to eat half of what she gets. Ah well.

Once I made reservations...I got a super bad case of planningitis and haven't wanted to do much else today!  BE WARNED!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

omg when are you going. Maybe i should plan like you and make reservations like that too. she wanted chrystal palace and the princesses at epcot so well see how it goes. My head cannot stop spinning about how excited i am and how much planning i have to do.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

princessmamaof5 said:


> OK  MAW said in the expenses of this meal would be covered by them, im not sure how much food allowence we have otherwise but im hoping to snack alot at parks and then eat at GKTW



We did two character meal, which was our two big meals at the parks! We ate at the GKTW all the other time and still had money to eat lunch few times at the park and they left out my youngest dd in the expense check!! Remember if your at the parks late and the kids are wanting something to eat. You can get pizza til' 10:30pm at GKTW!! We had a early Character dinner(Late lunch) and got pizza at GKTW.  Oh yea, we didn't get our expense check til' three before the trip!!!!


----------



## katieb4

princessmamaof5 said:


> omg when are you going. Maybe i should plan like you and make reservations like that too. she wanted chrystal palace and the princesses at epcot so well see how it goes. My head cannot stop spinning about how excited i am and how much planning i have to do.



In October, we will be at MK on Oct 17, which is my other DD 7th birthday...Perfect day to chase princess's!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

katieb4 said:


> I hear you on the dress hunting!  my 11 year old wants to dress up too, her favorite is Mulan....HA says I...Mulan doesnt have much for dressing princess like, she doesn't want to dress up all the way...but kinda...you know Mom? Um sure dear....and so the hunt is on!
> 
> I made three reservations for dinning today, (one at MK, one at Epcot and one at Hollywood)  it required no money up front. I figured I'd make them and can always cancel them later once I we see what the budget will be.  Having two over 9 makes things add up quickly. Especially when I know that 11 year old won't be able to eat half of what she gets. Ah well.
> 
> Once I made reservations...I got a super bad case of planningitis and haven't wanted to do much else today!  BE WARNED!!!





mommy2girlswv said:


> We did two character meal, which was our two big meals at the parks! We ate at the GKTW all the other time and still had money to eat lunch few times at the park and they left out my youngest dd in the expense check!! Remember if your at the parks late and the kids are wanting something to eat. You can get pizza til' 10:30pm at GKTW!! We had a early Character dinner(Late lunch) and got pizza at GKTW.  Oh yea, we didn't get our expense check til' three before the trip!!!!



Oh ok so then maybe they will leave out my 18 month old since he is considered a baby still. So even with all of your planning did everything go as you planned or was there some changes you made after you got there


----------



## princessmamaof5

You all are so so very helpful here. I cannot say it enough we are so excited for this trip. I am a little worried about taking 5 kiddos to Disney with just my husband and I we ave always had a third adult with us but im sure well manage !!


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> Oh ok so then maybe they will leave out my 18 month old since he is considered a baby still. So even with all of your planning did everything go as you planned or was there some changes you made after you got there



Remember at buffets at WDW your 18 month old eats for free. If you order food for him like at a counter service, you will pay. Kids meals at CS are about 5.00.


----------



## princessmamaof5

livindisney how bout you meet me at the park everyday you know your stuff


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> livindisney how bout you meet me at the park everyday you know your stuff



I should know the parks I live here LOL   liv n disney LOL


----------



## princessmamaof5

livndisney said:


> I should know the parks I live here LOL   liv n disney LOL



oh yah lol i thought of that but i didnt quite put it together .


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been on in a week or so because it's been super hectic here at work and with the hubby out of town--and we're leaving this weekend for a week at a cottage, but I'll hopefully have sometime during the holiday to catch up on everyone's latest and greatest. 

For all of you newcomers, welcome! For all of those of you going on trips, have an amazing time! 

I promise to be back on here with some updates, soon!



Some smilies from Brooke! Wishing you all welll.....


----------



## princessmamaof5

I have some updates on my ptr, including my early outline of trip plans. @ months and 3 days until our big trip woohoo also thankyou everyone for the excellent suggestions for the trip they sure are helpful. I know alot of the magic will just happens on its own but it feels better to have a ballpark of what im doing.


----------



## princessmamaof5

livndisney said:


> You may want to find out if that meal is prepaid or if you are too include the cost from your dd's expense check. Expense checks vary greatly and most Wish Families do not find out the amount until *right* before the trip.



would i sound rude if I call and ask that or just say for planning purposes? Also should i ask them if they are making a reservation at the akerhaus princess meal or is that usually left up to the wish families to make the reservation?


----------



## starienite

We met with out Wish Grantors today! 
It was interesting to talk to them, and explain Dev's condition again because while it isn't rare, it isn't well known. Got some of the paper work signed and they talked to Dev about what he likes and get his wish down. He said Legoland would be his backup wish, but I would prefer WDW because it is awesome and Legoland can be done in day. Not really the once in a lifetime experience he is wanting. 

Made sure they knew that my dad wanted to come and pay his own way. This is the first time either of our grantors had has some one come along on their own ticket. They said should Dev's wish be granted it shouldn't be a problem. 

Both kids were happy to see them. Presents and cake are always welcomed by my kids. 

Our grantors did say it could take a few months to get approval and we still need GKTW forms to fill out, but she will stop by next week for us to take care of that. Hopefully we know soon if we are going. We requested beginning of February, anytime in January, and April at the latest, and requested not to go in March. Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## thesaurinis

I would love to do a trip report for my son that is getting a dream trip in September, but have no idea how to do it. Can any one give me some tips/ideas? I have no clue how to multiple reply to posts in 1 message. and Where do i go to start it? Thanks

Also how do I post pictures?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Legoland Florida is currently on target to open October 15.  According to MapQuest, it is about a 50 minute drive from GKTW.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

livndisney said:


> Remember at buffets at WDW your 18 month old eats for free. If you order food for him like at a counter service, you will pay. Kids meals at CS are about 5.00.



Oh yea, I wasn't that hunger! I got a kids meal! it saids you have to be (Forget the age) and under, but at CS that can't tell how many kids you have with you!!


----------



## angeque143

Eva has lost her baby look!!! So sad. I guess she finally has to grow up right?

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41786186&postcount=259


----------



## livndisney

I know we have a lot of new families. I want to say welcome! I know your child's Wish trip will be magical!


I would also like to remind everyone that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The CIA has nothing on us

We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time. 


To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!


----------



## princessmamaof5

is a double umbrella stroller going to be allowed to take on the plane or will that have to be checked.


----------



## BabyBearsMommy

Hi there! I am new to the board.. I posted a new thread the other day and was told to check out this one!! I read a few pages and am going to go back and read some more!! There is so much great information on this site!!

Last Monday I was called and was told that my Daughter is being granted a wish from the Children's Wish Foundation!! We are just waiting for the welcome package! I was a bit concerned about how soon Disney would happen because besides my daughter and I my Mom would come with us (I am a single Mom w/ no Dad in the picture) My Mom was recently diagnosed with Breast Cancer and will be having Surgery in mid Sept but it could be moved up! And we were hoping to maybe go before her surgery so she would be able to come and I don't really have any other support here!

My daughter has Neurofibromatosis with 5 brain tumors (we are going for her 24th MRI July 28th to check her whole body we normally just do her head) And she also has Sensory Integration Dysfunction. 

She has always wanted to go to Disney and is going to be so excited to tell her that her dream will be coming true!!


----------



## Em'swish

Hi Everyone,

I hope all had a good weekend, and a good start to the week!  I was wondering for the people that have gone to GKTW, if they have saftey bed rails.  My girls who are 3 and going to turn 5 on her wish trip still need them.  Thanks!

Also what can I do that is super special for Em on her birthday since she can''t really eat much.  Any ideas on what I can do instead of cake so she can still blow out a candle.

Thanks again!!

Melissa 
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## livndisney

Em'swish said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope all had a good weekend, and a good start to the week!  I was wondering for the people that have gone to GKTW, if they have saftey bed rails.  My girls who are 3 and going to turn 5 on her wish trip still need them.  Thanks!
> 
> Also what can I do that is super special for Em on her birthday since she can''t really eat much.  Any ideas on what I can do instead of cake so she can still blow out a candle.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



What about candles in pudding or ice cream?


----------



## Em'swish

livndisney said:


> What about candles in pudding or ice cream?



Thanks for the ideas.  I wish that was an option.  Em has only 3 safe foods and the rest is fed via g-tube.  She can have grapes, rice and bananas.  She can have though rice cream that they have at GKTW.  Do you know if Disney has it too?  We are going to 1900 for the princess dinner and I wanted to be able to sing Happy Birthday to her.  

Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## livndisney

Em'swish said:


> Thanks for the ideas.  I wish that was an option.  Em has only 3 safe foods and the rest is fed via g-tube.  She can have grapes, rice and bananas.  She can have though rice cream that they have at GKTW.  Do you know if Disney has it too?  We are going to 1900 for the princess dinner and I wanted to be able to sing Happy Birthday to her.
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



You can email special diets at Specialdiets@Disneyworld.com and ask if they have rice cream.


----------



## newdrama12

Em'swish said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope all had a good weekend, and a good start to the week!  I was wondering for the people that have gone to GKTW, if they have saftey bed rails.  My girls who are 3 and going to turn 5 on her wish trip still need them.  Thanks!



Yes, GKTW does have bed rails. You will just need to ask for them at the front desk when you check in and they will have them deliveried to your villa for you.


----------



## Menfusse

I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Menfusse said:


> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



Fingers and toes crossed for good news for you and your family


----------



## Em'swish

Menfusse said:


> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



Hope you hear good news soon!!!

Melissa
Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)


----------



## angeque143

Menfusse said:


> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



 GOOD VIBES BEING SENT YOUR WAY!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

livndisney said:


> I know we have a lot of new families. I want to say welcome! I know your child's Wish trip will be magical!
> 
> 
> I would also like to remind everyone that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The CIA has nothing on us
> 
> We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time.
> 
> 
> To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!



Maroo, please could  maybe this could be posted on the front page?  I've had some inquiries too . . .


----------



## danut

princessmamaof5 said:


> Mackenzies Make a Wish trip will be from September 12th- September 18th we are so very excited. Now we have to find outfits and cute accessories and everything Oh Mi... im so excited I dont even know what to do with myself.



congratulations on getting your dates!  I have been pre-shopping and dreaming.  THere are so many amazing things!





starienite said:


> We met with out Wish Grantors today!
> It was interesting to talk to them, and explain Dev's condition again because while it isn't rare, it isn't well known. Got some of the paper work signed and they talked to Dev about what he likes and get his wish down. He said Legoland would be his backup wish, but I would prefer WDW because it is awesome and Legoland can be done in day. Not really the once in a lifetime experience he is wanting.
> 
> Made sure they knew that my dad wanted to come and pay his own way. This is the first time either of our grantors had has some one come along on their own ticket. They said should Dev's wish be granted it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Both kids were happy to see them. Presents and cake are always welcomed by my kids.
> 
> Our grantors did say it could take a few months to get approval and we still need GKTW forms to fill out, but she will stop by next week for us to take care of that. Hopefully we know soon if we are going. We requested beginning of February, anytime in January, and April at the latest, and requested not to go in March. Cross your fingers for us!



Glad to hear things are moving along!



BabyBearsMommy said:


> Hi there! I am new to the board.. I posted a new thread the other day and was told to check out this one!! I read a few pages and am going to go back and read some more!! There is so much great information on this site!!
> 
> Last Monday I was called and was told that my Daughter is being granted a wish from the Children's Wish Foundation!! We are just waiting for the welcome package! I was a bit concerned about how soon Disney would happen because besides my daughter and I my Mom would come with us (I am a single Mom w/ no Dad in the picture) My Mom was recently diagnosed with Breast Cancer and will be having Surgery in mid Sept but it could be moved up! And we were hoping to maybe go before her surgery so she would be able to come and I don't really have any other support here!
> 
> My daughter has Neurofibromatosis with 5 brain tumors (we are going for her 24th MRI July 28th to check her whole body we normally just do her head) And she also has Sensory Integration Dysfunction.
> 
> She has always wanted to go to Disney and is going to be so excited to tell her that her dream will be coming true!!



Wanted to say...Welcome!  My son has Neurofibromatosis Type one and was recently granted a wish through Make A Wish!  We are hoping to find out our dates this week. He wished to help set off the fireworks at Disney!

Also just wanted to stop in and say hey to everyone.  Busy busy busy here.  Not much news to report, but Brendan is going to have to get another cast because the foot part is softening and hurting.  He has had this cast for one week as of tomorrow.  I would have done it today, but I had to order more waterproof cast material so that he can get it wet.  Hopefully that will come tomorrow.  Other than that the kids are at vacation bible school this week and loving it!  Sorry I couldn't respond to everyone, but I hope things are going well!


----------



## chelleydi77

Menfusse said:


> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## katieb4

princessmamaof5 said:


> is a double umbrella stroller going to be allowed to take on the plane or will that have to be checked.



You might want to email your specific airline, I did, (suncountry) and they emailed back that day telling me yes!  I was VERY happy, there is no way Gabbie would make it to an airport gate and she would make a heavy load for me all that way. (DH has a bad back and shouldn't be lifting her) 


Em'swish said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Also what can I do that is super special for Em on her birthday since she can''t really eat much.  Any ideas on what I can do instead of cake so she can still blow out a candle.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)[/QUOTE
> I wonder if they can bring those sparkly candle in rice dream for you??  I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> Menfusse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for you!!
> 
> 
> thesaurinis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do a trip report for my son that is getting a dream trip in September, but have no idea how to do it. Can any one give me some tips/ideas? I have no clue how to multiple reply to posts in 1 message. and Where do i go to start it? Thanks
> 
> Also how do I post pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to check out the first few posts on this thread. There are many threads there with links to instructions for all sorts of things. I hope that helps.  Oh, and WELCOME!!!!
> 
> Doing well here, enjoying a less humid warm summer day with only routine dentist visits....with good reports today!  Hooray!  I'll take it!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I know we have a lot of new families. I want to say welcome! I know your child's Wish trip will be magical!
> 
> 
> I would also like to remind everyone that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The CIA has nothing on us
> 
> We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time.
> 
> 
> To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!



*THANK YOU for posting this!! I receive several requests each week from families asking for their child to be part of the Big Give. It's very hard to have to say no to so many people. 

The Gives are a gift, it's not something to ask for or hinted for. 

If you qualify and are chosen for a Give, you will be notified. We are fairly persistent if we  don't get an answer the first time we PM too!

Even without a  Big Give, EVERY child will have a special and magical trip! 
*


----------



## disneymomma01

Menfusse said:


> I spoke with a Dream Factory volunteer this evening, and Emily's dream will be presented at tonight's board meeting for approval.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!



Another Dream Factory family!! YAY!! You are officially the first fellow Dream Factory family I have seen on here!! 

Hoping that you get some good news!! We are going Oct 1-7!! YAY!! Will be waiting to see what the verdict is!!

 Sending some pixie dust your way!!


----------



## disneymomma01

We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time. 

If only I could sew...I would totally join the Big Give!! I do good to be able to sew a button on!!


----------



## livndisney

disneymomma01 said:


> We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time.
> 
> If only I could sew...I would totally join the Big Give!! I do good to be able to sew a button on!!



You don't have to sew to help out. We have volunteers who send "pixie dust" little things like stickers and coloring books, we also always need people to do iron on tees for the families. We also have some people who do scrap books and autrograph books for Wish families. (Some autograph books are character clipart printed off your computer, or even tagboard with character stickers and then strung on a ribbon or ring.)


----------



## Menfusse

disneymomma01 said:


> Another Dream Factory family!! YAY!! You are officially the first fellow Dream Factory family I have seen on here!!
> 
> Hoping that you get some good news!! We are going Oct 1-7!! YAY!! Will be waiting to see what the verdict is!!
> 
> Sending some pixie dust your way!!



Our ped. was a volunteer for Dream Factory in college, so she was more familiar with it than with MAW and that's who she went through when she did the referral.  So far, the volunteer has been really sweet.  We didn't hear anything last night, but she told me when she called to let me know they were having the board meeting that I would hear from their travel agent people in a week or so and we'd go from there.  So, I'm not sure if I'll hear anything before then?  

We are about 3 hours away from the closest chapter, so I'm not sure if or when we'd actually see anyone in person, lol.


----------



## jon03015

I know I haven't been super active on here, but I wanted to let everyone know that we have a transplant date for Austin!!!! he will be receiving his kidney from my Brother in law on August 2nd!!! We have been super busy planning everything, we are very excited!!! 

I also posted some new pictures on our PTR!


----------



## katieb4

disneymomma01 said:


> We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time.
> 
> If only I could sew...I would totally join the Big Give!! I do good to be able to sew a button on!!



I joined and can not sew, and really...irons and I don't get along great either, just ask the burns on my arms and fingers  BUT the girls and I had a GREAT time putting together an park survival kit for a family. I strongly encourage getting involved. I hope to be able to do it again sometime!


jon03015 said:


> I know I haven't been super active on here, but I wanted to let everyone know that we have a transplant date for Austin!!!! he will be receiving his kidney from my Brother in law on August 2nd!!! We have been super busy planning everything, we are very excited!!!
> 
> I also posted some new pictures on our PTR!



FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> I joined and can not sew, and really...irons and I don't get along great either, just ask the burns on my arms and fingers  BUT the girls and I had a GREAT time putting together an park survival kit for a family. I strongly encourage getting involved. I hope to be able to do it again sometime!



  I had to smile at this, I can sew almost anything, but iron ons and I do not get along! I am referred to as "iron on challenged"


----------



## xanphylus

disneymomma01 said:


> If only I could sew...I would totally join the Big Give!! I do good to be able to sew a button on!!



I'm one of the ones who is learning to sew, but hasn't quite gotten the hang of it yet... I mean, really, I tried to make my DS2 a pair of shorts the other day, and the owls were all upside down when I finished!  So much for my sewing skills and pride of wanting to finally have something to show on the disboutique thread.... But seriously, I do pixie dust when I can and it is a blast to see the kiddos faces in pictures when they get your gift, no matter what it is! 



jon03015 said:


> I know I haven't been super active on here, but I wanted to let everyone know that we have a transplant date for Austin!!!! he will be receiving his kidney from my Brother in law on August 2nd!!! We have been super busy planning everything, we are very excited!!!
> 
> I also posted some new pictures on our PTR!



Congrats on your date!!! I know it's exciting to have a date that important.


----------



## princessmamaof5

oh no if irons are hard to do im going to have a hell of a time with the ones im doing.


----------



## angeque143

Question...GKTW Changed their site so I can't get the schedule of events there...What goes on on Tuesday and Wednesday nights? Thanks!!


----------



## livndisney

xanphylus said:


> I'm one of the ones who is learning to sew, but hasn't quite gotten the hang of it yet... I mean, really, I tried to make my DS2 a pair of shorts the other day, and the owls were all upside down when I finished!  So much for my sewing skills and pride of wanting to finally have something to show on the disboutique thread.... But seriously, I do pixie dust when I can and it is a blast to see the kiddos faces in pictures when they get your gift, no matter what it is!



No No No! We have figured out that the reason critters (and for some reason it it usually owls) are sewn upside down is so the wearer can see them while wearing the item.

So the moral of the story? You are in good company as SEVERAL others have sew items upside down.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. As for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor because it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results( a tumor marker). They elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.


----------



## jon03015

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. Ad for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor and that it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results. The elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.



Sending some pixie dust, prayers, and good thoughts your way!!!! I hope Thursday you can get some good news.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jon03015 said:


> Sending some pixie dust, prayers, and good thoughts your way!!!! I hope Thursday you can get some good news.



Thank you. I'm anxious about it but it's probably not cancer but maybe a pelvic inflammatory disease or Endometriosis.


----------



## newdrama12

angeque143 said:


> Question...GKTW Changed their site so I can't get the schedule of events there...What goes on on Tuesday and Wednesday nights? Thanks!!



Tuesday night is the Big Splash Bash. It is a pool party and then there is entertainment in the theatre. The theatre entertainment changes each week. 

Wednesday is Kids Night Out/Grownups Night Off and Village Idol. Village Idol is similar to America's Got Talent. Kids can go onstage and preform whatever talent they want to preform or they can be a judge. All of the comments that the judges make have to be positive! Kids Night Out is where the kids are matched with a volunteer in Amberville who will play with them for a little while, then they will go to the Gingerbreak House for dinner, then head to Village Idol. All while parents enjoy time alone anywhere in the Village.


----------



## disneymomma01

Menfusse said:


> Our ped. was a volunteer for Dream Factory in college, so she was more familiar with it than with MAW and that's who she went through when she did the referral.  So far, the volunteer has been really sweet.  We didn't hear anything last night, but she told me when she called to let me know they were having the board meeting that I would hear from their travel agent people in a week or so and we'd go from there.  So, I'm not sure if I'll hear anything before then?
> 
> We are about 3 hours away from the closest chapter, so I'm not sure if or when we'd actually see anyone in person, lol.



Well, I hope you hear very soon!!  

I called our volunteer the day after the meeting!!  So maybe give them a call tonight or tomorrow just to "check in" (wink wink...hint hint)


----------



## disneymomma01

livndisney said:


> You don't have to sew to help out. We have volunteers who send "pixie dust" little things like stickers and coloring books, we also always need people to do iron on tees for the families. We also have some people who do scrap books and autrograph books for Wish families. (Some autograph books are character clipart printed off your computer, or even tagboard with character stickers and then strung on a ribbon or ring.)



I will keep that in mind!! As long as buttons aren't required!!!  

Where do I sign up when I am ready??? And thanks for the info!! Katelyn would get a kick out of doing this!!


----------



## Owensheart

jon03015 said:


> I know I haven't been super active on here, but I wanted to let everyone know that we have a transplant date for Austin!!!! he will be receiving his kidney from my Brother in law on August 2nd!!! We have been super busy planning everything, we are very excited!!!
> 
> I also posted some new pictures on our PTR!



That is great news!  We will be keeping them in our prayers.


----------



## Owensheart

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. As for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor because it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results( a tumor marker). They elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.



We will keep her in our prayers.  That is scary!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> We will keep her in our prayers.  That is scary!



Thank you.  In case you didn't know, I'm the girl.


----------



## Owensheart

I've been quiet on here because we have no new news.  Owen met his wish granters in march and we haven't heard a peep since.  I know he's approved for his wish in December...just waiting on dates.  

We will travel to Stanford in a couple weeks for Owen's cardiac cath and MRI to determine if he's a good candidate for his 4th open heart surgery (the 3rd palliative surgery for single ventricles.) if Dr Hanley decides to do surgery, we will return to Stanford the end of August for surgery.

I am hoping for dates soon so that I can focus on planning and ADRs to take my mind off of all the medical garb.  I need to figure out how to subscribe to threads.  So far, I think we are the only early December family on here, but hopefully more will pop up as time passes.  

I love reading all your PTRs and amazing TRs.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> I've been quiet on here because we have no new news.  Owen met his wish granters in march and we haven't heard a peep since.  I know he's approved for his wish in December...just waiting on dates.
> 
> We will travel to Stanford in a couple weeks for Owen's cardiac cath and MRI to determine if he's a good candidate for his 4th open heart surgery (the 3rd palliative surgery for single ventricles.) if Dr Hanley decides to do surgery, we will return to Stanford the end of August for surgery.
> 
> I am hoping for dates soon so that I can focus on planning and ADRs to take my mind off of all the medical garb.  I need to figure out how to subscribe to threads.  So far, I think we are the only early December family on here, but hopefully more will pop up as time passes.
> 
> I love reading all your PTRs and amazing TRs.


Maybe you should try call, just once to see if it's they're really or busy or had emergency wished which in turn has delayed Owen's wish granting process. Because my mom calls, everything is going along quickly. But before she called, we waited like 8 months JUST to meet the wish granters!


----------



## xanphylus

livndisney said:


> No No No! We have figured out that the reason critters (and for some reason it it usually owls) are sewn upside down is so the wearer can see them while wearing the item.
> 
> So the moral of the story? You are in good company as SEVERAL others have sew items upside down.



I must say, my son was very happy when he noticed the "who-who's" as he calls them, looking up at him!  Next try, they WILL be the right way! I am determined to do this..... Although, the dress I am attempting.... may or may not work in the long run- but hey, I am trying!


----------



## danut

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. As for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor because it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results( a tumor marker). They elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.



Prayers being sent from us too.


----------



## disneymommy78

I'm glad to hear all the good news about Wishes being granted/approved.

We got the call yesterday that Leann's wish to cruise on the Disney Dream has been approved! We do not have dates yet, but requested February, May, or June of next year.

We hope to have dates soon! Keeping the secret from her until the Big Reveal is going to be tough.


----------



## katieb4

xanphylus said:


> I'm one of the ones who is learning to sew, but hasn't quite gotten the hang of it yet... I mean, really, I tried to make my DS2 a pair of shorts the other day, and the owls were all upside down when I finished!  So much for my sewing skills and pride of wanting to finally have something to show on the disboutique thread.... But seriously, I do pixie dust when I can and it is a blast to see the kiddos faces in pictures when they get your gift, no matter what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo....maybe your NOT the one to ask for help in regard to this pile of "I need a button sewn on Mom's" I've got here?  I need to tackle that soon...needles and I get along only slightly better then irons!





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. As for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor because it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results( a tumor marker). They elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.



Prayers!


----------



## maroo

Originally Posted by *livndisney*


*I know we have a lot of new families. I want to say WELCOME! I know your child's Wish trip will be magical!


I would also like to remind everyone that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. 

Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The Gives are a gift, it's not something to ask for or strongly hint at. If you are chosen for a Give, you will be notified. We are fairly persistent if we don't get an answer the first time we PM too!


We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time. 

Even without a Big Give, EVERY child will have a special and magical trip! 

To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!*


I am posting this here so that I can link it on the 2nd post...   

This is info, re: The Big Give that we want to put on the FAQ page.


----------



## maroo

I have a lot of catching up to do! 

First, I have updated all of the pre-trippie dates I could find...so if I missed yours, please let me know!  I cleaned out my PM box, so hopefully it won't fill back up!  lol

Now...I am going back to read up on posts...  

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## maroo

livndisney said:


> You walk around with candy corn and never told my DD? You will soooooo be her best friend when she finds out..............



lol  



blessedmom4 said:


> *I just shared a pretty big announcement on our PTR for our oldest daughter. Please join us in celebrating?*



This was amazing!!    Still is!!


----------



## maroo

Em'swish said:


> So I stared making my reservations for character meals.  Em has a g-tube and is 99% fed through that.  She can eat grapes, rice and bananas.  Will they charge me full price for her even though she really can't eat?
> 
> Also Em really wants to go to bibbty for her birthday.  I made the reservations for her and her sister, but does MAW do that for us?  I could always cancel if that's the case, but we are less then 3 months out and I really wanted to make sure I got it.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily (wish kiddo) and Abby (best little sister)



This can vary depending on the restaurant and such...but normally, if your child doesn't eat they will at least reduce the charge.  And this happens even more often if they see the magic button and realize you are on a wish trip.  

Feel free to ask the CM, too or even ask for a manager if they still think they have to charge you.  Managers at Disney can make miracles happen sometimes!  



disneymomma01 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to do much of anything lately, let alone update our trip report!! YIKES!! I am waaaay behind on that!!
> 
> Got a call from Dream Factory Tuesday, telling me that we were in danger of losing our reservation at GTKTW, because they had forgotten to have me fill out the GTKTW forms!! YIKES!!! We are less than 3 months out & you are just telling me this?!?!?!  So I had to hurry & rush the forms to one of our doctors to be filled out in hopes that we don't lose our time!! So I am hoping the doc gets that form to me ASAP!!! I know one disappointed little girl if our trip gets pushed back!!
> 
> But in happy news...we are only  85 DAYS out!!!
> 
> Time to get back to some serious trip planning!! I will update our trippy ASAP!!! Glad to be back in the swing of things...not to get caught up on everyone else's TR's!!!



Hope this worked out!!!!!  



disneymomma01 said:


> How was that for speed?!?!? The trippy has officially been updated!!



he he....  



princessmamaof5 said:


> OK  MAW said in the expenses of this meal would be covered by them, im not sure how much food allowence we have otherwise but im hoping to snack alot at parks and then eat at GKTW



Snacking a lot at the parks can be almost as expensive as eating a meal.... 

On thing we did was buy snacks before we left and at Walmart and ate those.  We also took full advantage of the free water that you can get at any counter service restaurant at Disney - drinks are expensive!  

And eating at GKTW will be yummy and free!  Enjoy, enjoy!!  

I updated your dates! 



livndisney said:


> You may want to find out if that meal is prepaid or if you are too include the cost from your dd's expense check. Expense checks vary greatly and most Wish Families do not find out the amount until *right* before the trip.



very true!



BabyBearsMommy said:


> Hi there! I am new to the board.. I posted a new thread the other day and was told to check out this one!! I read a few pages and am going to go back and read some more!! There is so much great information on this site!!
> 
> Last Monday I was called and was told that my Daughter is being granted a wish from the Children's Wish Foundation!! We are just waiting for the welcome package! I was a bit concerned about how soon Disney would happen because besides my daughter and I my Mom would come with us (I am a single Mom w/ no Dad in the picture) My Mom was recently diagnosed with Breast Cancer and will be having Surgery in mid Sept but it could be moved up! And we were hoping to maybe go before her surgery so she would be able to come and I don't really have any other support here!
> 
> My daughter has Neurofibromatosis with 5 brain tumors (we are going for her 24th MRI July 28th to check her whole body we normally just do her head) And she also has Sensory Integration Dysfunction.
> 
> She has always wanted to go to Disney and is going to be so excited to tell her that her dream will be coming true!!



 to the DISboards!!   And to the wish trippers thread!  We are so glad to have you!

Make sure the wish organization understands the extenuating circumstances...I think many of the organizations can put together a pretty quick trip!



LindaBabe said:


> Maroo, please could  maybe this could be posted on the front page?  I've had some inquiries too...



yes!  livndisney PM'd it to me and I added it to the FAQ page.  



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Congratulations to all who have received dates or who have otherwise received wonderful news. On the contrary, praying for anyone in need of pixie dust. As for my family and me, my local laboratory called my mom and told us to call our doctor because it was an emergency. It was the test results. The CA 125 results( a tumor marker). They elevated a total of 89 points since last time. It was under normal range last time at 19 but now it's 108.4, well above the upper range limit. We're going to see the gynecologist on Thursday.



Was this your CA125 results?  Or your Mom's?  I work in this field - feel free to PM me if you have any questions.  Let us know what they figure out on this.


----------



## IrishIz

I hope I'm doing this right.

My daughter is being granted a wish from MAW.  She had wished for a Disney Dream Cruise but that's not going to happen.  They said it would be over a year IF they could do it and they aren't sure they could actually do it.  She was bummed but life goes on.

Her next request was to stay at GKTW and do the parks.  So that's what is being worked on and should be happening.

They give you tickets for everyday you are there.  I want her to have time to enjoy GKTW.  So they said we can extend the trip on our own dime which is fine.  This will give her at least a day to have fun at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone has had luck adding on days to their WDW tickets.  If we can't it's not a big deal but if we can...we may do that too.

It's a bummer she couldn't get her first wish but apparently it would have been easier to go to the moon LOL.  We are just excited that she's getting a wish, that she's going to feel as special as she is.  She's such a joy and I can't wait to see her smiling!


----------



## thesaurinis

IrishIz said:


> I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> My daughter is being granted a wish from MAW.  She had wished for a Disney Dream Cruise but that's not going to happen.  They said it would be over a year IF they could do it and they aren't sure they could actually do it.  She was bummed but life goes on.
> 
> Her next request was to stay at GKTW and do the parks.  So that's what is being worked on and should be happening.
> 
> They give you tickets for everyday you are there.  I want her to have time to enjoy GKTW.  So they said we can extend the trip on our own dime which is fine.  This will give her at least a day to have fun at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone has had luck adding on days to their WDW tickets.  If we can't it's not a big deal but if we can...we may do that too.
> 
> 
> It's a bummer she couldn't get her first wish but apparently it would have been easier to go to the moon LOL.  We are just excited that she's getting a wish, that she's going to feel as special as she is.  She's such a joy and I can't wait to see her smiling!






So Sorry she didn't her first wish/dream. Our son was just granted a dream trip and he asked to go on the Disney Dream. We are traveling in September as that was the first date they could get for him. He is beyond excited and can't wait to go on the aqua duck. Honestly I dont know if he will make it on that because he has terrible anxiety and being enclosed might be a issue once he really sees it in person. I hope not so he can experience the whole thing, but if so its ok. He will still have fun with all the other activities on board. But I must say your daughter will have fun even at Disney. Good luck with your planning.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

IrishIz said:


> I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> My daughter is being granted a wish from MAW.  She had wished for a Disney Dream Cruise but that's not going to happen.  They said it would be over a year IF they could do it and they aren't sure they could actually do it.  She was bummed but life goes on.
> 
> Her next request was to stay at GKTW and do the parks.  So that's what is being worked on and should be happening.
> 
> They give you tickets for everyday you are there.  I want her to have time to enjoy GKTW.  So they said we can extend the trip on our own dime which is fine.  This will give her at least a day to have fun at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone has had luck adding on days to their WDW tickets.  If we can't it's not a big deal but if we can...we may do that too.
> 
> It's a bummer she couldn't get her first wish but apparently it would have been easier to go to the moon LOL.  We are just excited that she's getting a wish, that she's going to feel as special as she is.  She's such a joy and I can't wait to see her smiling!



They won't add days on to complimentary tickets.  I checked as we chose to do the same thing and add on days.  We shopped around and unfortunately I missed out on any deals as Disney was in the process of raising their ticket prices.  I purchased direct from Disney before the price went up.  There are some reputable discount ticket places, just do your research and make sure you are not buying from a "Ricky" the 7-11 ticket guy that we ran into trying to buy our used tix.  .  FYI, you don't have to use all your Disney, Universal or Sea World days while you are at GKTW.  In my opinion, it is actually difficult to use all the park days you are given while you are there without missing a lot of what is going on in the village, especially with the first day as orientation and check in.   I called GKTW before our trip and they told me the tickets were good for 14 days from first entry to the parks.  Just remember that the button "officially" is only good during your GKTW stay.  This would probably be most noticeable at Sea World where they give you free trays of fish to feed dolphins, sting rays, sea lions and sharks, as well as free parking with your button.  We had a guest assistance card our dd's medical issues dated for our full stay at Disney and she was still treated royally.  Congratulations on her wish.  Our entire family loved GKTW!


----------



## IrishIz

thesaurinis said:


> So Sorry she didn't her first wish/dream. Our son was just granted a dream trip and he asked to go on the Disney Dream. We are traveling in September as that was the first date they could get for him. He is beyond excited and can't wait to go on the aqua duck. Honestly I dont know if he will make it on that because he has terrible anxiety and being enclosed might be a issue once he really sees it in person. I hope not so he can experience the whole thing, but if so its ok. He will still have fun with all the other activities on board. But I must say your daughter will have fun even at Disney. Good luck with your planning.




I don't think my daughter would like the cruise as much as she thinks she would.  She would NEVER do the aquaduck...NEVER.  I don't know what else she would really do on there.  Our other kids are such different ages I think I was also concerned we wouldn't be doing much as a family as they were talking about the clubs and they each had a different club.


----------



## maroo

IrishIz said:


> I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> My daughter is being granted a wish from MAW.  She had wished for a Disney Dream Cruise but that's not going to happen.  They said it would be over a year IF they could do it and they aren't sure they could actually do it.  She was bummed but life goes on.
> 
> Her next request was to stay at GKTW and do the parks.  So that's what is being worked on and should be happening.
> 
> They give you tickets for everyday you are there.  I want her to have time to enjoy GKTW.  So they said we can extend the trip on our own dime which is fine.  This will give her at least a day to have fun at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone has had luck adding on days to their WDW tickets.  If we can't it's not a big deal but if we can...we may do that too.
> 
> It's a bummer she couldn't get her first wish but apparently it would have been easier to go to the moon LOL.  We are just excited that she's getting a wish, that she's going to feel as special as she is.  She's such a joy and I can't wait to see her smiling!



 to the wish trippers thread!!  

I, honestly, think she is going to be so happy with her Disney Wish!   

Cruise wishes are great - and it is a great "value" as those cruises are quite pricey! - but you get a lot of perks on the Disney Park trip that are only available to wish families.

I see someone already answered the ticket question... they are correct, you can't "add" days to complimentary tickets...

You can use them for 14 days, though.  If we could do the trip over again, we would have added some days for resting and spending time at GKTW - so I am glad you are going to be able to do that!

The Disney tickets do cost quite a bit to purchase because those first few days on the ticket are pricey!  Adding days doesn't cost much.

IF you are going during a time that MNSSHP or MVMCP (the Halloween or Christmas parties) are going on, then that is a fantastic way to get a high value "ticket"... the tickets are closer to $60-70 and you can arrive at the MK at 4:00 pm and stay till midnight...which basically gets you an extra "day"...

IF you are traveling during that time of year, then I would totally do at least one of those parties, maybe even two parties, instead of buying extra Disney tickets...

Otherwise, I think I would go ahead and do Sea World for sure during your official week and maybe one day each at Disney and Universal to do the biggest things - like Harry Potter world at Universal and do her favorite Disney park with the magic button.  The button officially stops "working" after the last day on the button...so you will want to try to do as many character lines as possible (because that is the biggest thing the button helps with that a typical GAC can't help you with, for the most part). I would also consider doing MNSSHP or MVMCP within the official button time, too. 

Many families have said the button still "works" after the official trip is over - it won't work for months after, obviously, but as long as you are still on your magical trip, most CM's will recognize it and allow it to help while you are on the trip - but don't count on all CM's doing this.  

Generally using a GAC card after the last date is something that can get a little bit trickier...so you will want to get a new one re-issued.  Depending on who you talk to, families have reported that GKTW gave them an extended one and families have reported that Disney extended theirs, too - just depends on who you talk to...




IrishIz said:


> I don't think my daughter would like the cruise as much as she thinks she would.  She would NEVER do the aquaduck...NEVER.  I don't know what else she would really do on there.  Our other kids are such different ages I think I was also concerned we wouldn't be doing much as a family as they were talking about the clubs and they each had a different club.



It sounds like things are working out great with this!  I am sad she didn't get her first wish - but I think she will love GKTW and the trip will be magical! 

How old is your daughter?


----------



## IrishIz

maroo said:


> uch.
> 
> IF you are going during a time that MNSSHP or MVMCP (the Halloween or Christmas parties) are going on, then that is a fantastic way to get a high value "ticket"... the tickets are closer to $60-70 and you can arrive at the MK at 4:00 pm and stay till midnight...which basically gets you an extra "day"...
> 
> I would also consider doing MNSSHP or MVMCP within the official button time, too.
> 
> It sounds like things are working out great with this!  I am sad she didn't get her first wish - but I think she will love GKTW and the trip will be magical!
> 
> How old is your daughter?




It's funny because she has been to Disney a lot so a lot of people were shocked she wanted this.  They are missing that she wants to go to GKTW and that's why I extended the trip.  She wants to do GKTW yet there really isn't time for it.  So this will be nice.

Now it might be because I'm tired but I can't figure out what MNSSHP or MVMCP means.  We will be going in August.  We are trying to avoid pulling them out of school since Audrey may be needing surgery as well as one of my older children.  We are okay with pulling them out but knowing there could be another time to pull them out we want to limit it if we can.

My daughter is 7 (8 in October).  She has cerebral palsy (though honestly looks good and I hear she doesn't look disabled) and Ehler Danlos.  These 2 things mixed together is kind of messy.  She's tube fed and has a hard time tolerating the feedings because of the volume so she hasn't grown in over a year though with a formula change it looks like she might start growing.  She has issue with eating and choking.  She can't eat without an adult around because you never know when she's going to choke and what she's going to choke on.  She thankfully is rarely sick but when she does get sick it doesn't go well at all.  

This will be a nice break because after she gets home she may having surgery on her foot and her brother might be getting a feeding tube. 

I really think she will like this better than a cruise.


----------



## livndisney

IrishIz said:


> It's funny because she has been to Disney a lot so a lot of people were shocked she wanted this.  They are missing that she wants to go to GKTW and that's why I extended the trip.  She wants to do GKTW yet there really isn't time for it.  So this will be nice.
> 
> Now it might be because I'm tired but I can't figure out what MNSSHP or MVMCP means.  We will be going in August.  We are trying to avoid pulling them out of school since Audrey may be needing surgery as well as one of my older children.  We are okay with pulling them out but knowing there could be another time to pull them out we want to limit it if we can.
> 
> My daughter is 7 (8 in October).  She has cerebral palsy (though honestly looks good and I hear she doesn't look disabled) and Ehler Danlos.  These 2 things mixed together is kind of messy.  She's tube fed and has a hard time tolerating the feedings because of the volume so she hasn't grown in over a year though with a formula change it looks like she might start growing.  She has issue with eating and choking.  She can't eat without an adult around because you never know when she's going to choke and what she's going to choke on.  She thankfully is rarely sick but when she does get sick it doesn't go well at all.
> 
> This will be a nice break because after she gets home she may having surgery on her foot and her brother might be getting a feeding tube.
> 
> I really think she will like this better than a cruise.




MNSSHP or MVMCP 

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  If you are going in August neither of these parties are held then.


----------



## katieb4

Does GKTW give complimentary tickets to the not so scary party???


----------



## IrishIz

livndisney said:


> MNSSHP or MVMCP
> 
> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  If you are going in August neither of these parties are held then.




I sat here trying to figure it out....got it!  Yeah we are doing August.  We wanted to do it before school in case kids are out for surgeries.  The MAW lady kept reminding me it's hot.  I know it's hot but I really want to avoid taking them out of school just in case there are surgeries (which are good possibilities).  There are lots of places with AC and shade and I'm sure it will be fine. We have been there in the summer before...not or favorite time but hey it's never bad in Disney.


----------



## princessmamaof5

My question is the same as katies can we use our disney gktw issued tickets for the not so scary party ?


----------



## chelleydi77

More Mickey mail at the T house!  Come see what it is!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

princessmamaof5 said:


> My question is the same as katies can we use our disney gktw issued tickets for the not so scary party ?



I have a feeling they don't since it is a specially ticketed event.  A number of us asked at orientation if we could use the extra magic hours that are for Disney hotel guests and the answer was no and that is not a special event.  I pulled out our tickets and it says on them"not valid for special events, premium events, or other activities which are separately priced or for any park commencing operation after May 1, 1998."  Maybe you could ask your wish organization to arrange it?  I hope it works out for you both.  I have friends who just rave about the MNSSHP.


----------



## angeque143

princessmamaof5 said:


> My question is the same as katies can we use our disney gktw issued tickets for the not so scary party ?



I believe that they are purchased separately.  I am unsure if MAW will include them that is really up to the chapter


----------



## SueM in MN

princessmamaof5 said:


> My question is the same as katies can we use our disney gktw issued tickets for the not so scary party ?



No, you would not be able to do that.
The parties are separately ticketed events. So, for example, even though my family has annual passports, we would not be able to go to the parties without buying a party ticket.


----------



## IrishIz

I don't really know what that is all about but the stuff is really neat!





chelleydi77 said:


> More Mickey mail at the T house!  Come see what it is!


----------



## katieb4

SueM in MN said:


> No, you would not be able to do that.
> The parties are separately ticketed events. So, for example, even though my family has annual passports, we would not be able to go to the parties without buying a party ticket.



I didn't think they would really. I dont' think we are going to spring for it, I want the kids to experience the "regular" spectacular fireworks show as I'm not sure I'll ever get them back there.  I myself am anxious to see the electrical parade!  I've not been to the parks in 10 years and it wasn't happening then. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

katieb4 said:


> I didn't think they would really. I dont' think we are going to spring for it, I want the kids to experience the "regular" spectacular fireworks show as I'm not sure I'll ever get them back there.  I myself am anxious to see the electrical parade!  I've not been to the parks in 10 years and it wasn't happening then. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


Yes, it is rather expensive and since they have not seen the 'regular' fireworks and parade, I think they would enjoy those more.

The other thing to think about is that the parties don't start until 7 pm and they last until midnight. That's a pretty late night with little ones and I would be afraid your Wish girl would poop out before the parade and fireworks.
Then, you also have to think of the drive back to your room to go to sleep.


----------



## katieb4

SueM in MN said:


> Yes, it is rather expensive and since they have not seen the 'regular' fireworks and parade, I think they would enjoy those more.
> 
> The other thing to think about is that the parties don't start until 7 pm and they last until midnight. That's a pretty late night with little ones and I would be afraid your Wish girl would poop out before the parade and fireworks.
> Then, you also have to think of the drive back to your room to go to sleep.



Very good points!  Gabbie would NOT make it until midnight. We are fully planning on her crashing in car and being carried in to sleep as it is.  We will most likely need to use the MAW resting place to at some point.  It'll still be a magical night!


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> Very good points!  Gabbie would NOT make it until midnight. We are fully planning on her crashing in car and being carried in to sleep as it is.  We will most likely need to use the MAW resting place to at some point.  It'll still be a magical night!



Just an FYI-on party nights the MK closes at 7pm to those without party tickets.


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> Just an FYI-on party nights the MK closes at 7pm to those without party tickets.


Thanks. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## maroo

I want to say a few things about the parties - MNSSHP (Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party) and MVMCP (Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party) and the specific advantages of the parties for a wish family...

MNSSHP typically starts the 2nd week of September and ends on November 1st.  It isn't offered every night, so check the schedule for any particular year...
MVMCP typically starts in the 2nd week of November and ends around the 15th-19th of December any particular year...

The parties are definitely not for every family.  There are a LOT of things to do on a wish trip and adding another thing really may be too much, especially if your family is going to Disney for the first time and has not experienced "regular" Disney World.  It makes a lot more sense for many families to just stick to the basics. 

If you can't extend your trip, and you plan to do Disney, Universal and Sea World - then doing an extra party may not make sense either...you will have plenty to fill up all of your time without spending any extra money.

If you don't celebrate Christmas or Halloween, then the parties won't make much sense either...

But...I think it can be a great "tool" for a wish family - here's how...

First, you can ask your MAW chapter to provide the tickets.  They are fairly expensive - around $60 for an adult ticket - but many MAW chapters will pay for one "special" event - a meal at the castle, a party, etc, etc...and this can be a good way to do something special.  You can't use the complimentary tickets provided by GKTW for the parties.

Second, MAW families only get 3 park hopper days at Disney.  If you are planning to extend your trip by a few days and you want to spend more time at Disney - then your 3 days of tickets won't go that far.  Adding a party day can add an extra 9 hours of MK time without paying the full day ticket price (which are now $85 to $90 for just one day with no park hopping).  You are allowed to enter the park at 4:00 PM on a party day and can do regular rides and such before the regular party activities start.

Third - both the Christmas party and the Halloween party have GREAT opportunities to meet characters.  The magic button becomes VERY magical at these parties, because you can meet rare characters, typical characters dressed up, etc, etc in a very short amount of time.  The button usually allows a MAW family to meet a character without waiting in a long line - and these parties have LONG character lines.  But a MAW family can meet a lot of special characters very quickly, even on a party night.

Even if you don't plan to stay till midnight - MAW families can get a LOT done in a short amount of time at a party.

The Christmas Party has an amazing parade and it snows on Main Street (magical!!)...the Halloween party has trick or treat locations where they give out candy, they have a cool parade and a great fireworks show!


Anyway...There are some distinct advantages to attending a party on a MAW trip.  IF you are going on a party night that is not likely to sell out, then the best thing to do, in my opinion, is to buy your tickets "in advance" - but you can wait till the week before to do this - even a few days before - and then you will know the possible weather forecast, which can be very helpful.  Plus you will have a much better idea of what your possible schedule may be.  I purchased tickets to MNSSHP "in advance" the DAY BEFORE a party in 2008 and 2010.  So that is one way to save money and make sure that there isn't a monsoon expected on your party night.  This particularly works if there are two party dates that work in your schedule and you can't decide which to do...you can wait and decide.  IF there is only one party that works - go ahead and get tickets. 

Parties are not ideal for every family - but for some families, it can be a very special way to do something extra and add some Disney park time to your trip.


----------



## teresajoy

IrishIz said:


> I don't really know what that is all about but the stuff is really neat!



This is for the Big Give, Maroo posted some links explaining it on the first page. (It's not something you can sign up or ask for)


----------



## katieb4

Maroo, thanks for laying it out like that!  Lots of good things to consider.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

My doctor has consulted an Infertility specialist and has agreed to do a laparoscopy in partnership with another doctor. Right now, there are no instruments to do a laparoscopy for the pediatric population. There is another girl in the island, same age as me who also needs a laparoscopy. With two cases now, maybe the people will buy the instruments. My sister will maybe also need surgery and will be having a sonogram today.

My doctor says it is most likely Endometriosis. I want to be able to have kids so I want this to be treat as soon as possible. I'll update as soon as I get more info. Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

We are settling in after Bridget's amazing wish trip.    Somehow coming back home is just not as fun!

I have finished up all the Big Gives in our PTR and will be starting our trip report soon! 

 I know all of you planning trips are going to have a fabulous time.  GKTW is the most amazing place and whereever we went the button brought magic.  God bless all of you and your wish kiddos!


----------



## BabyBearsMommy

danut said:


> Wanted to say...Welcome!  My son has Neurofibromatosis Type one and was recently granted a wish through Make A Wish!  We are hoping to find out our dates this week. He wished to help set off the fireworks at Disney!



Oh wow! Disney Fireworks are great!! I remember seeing them as a child!! I loved it! I hope you all have a blast!! *hugs*




maroo said:


> Welcome: to the DISboards!!   And to the wish trippers thread!  We are so glad to have you!
> 
> Make sure the wish organization understands the extenuating circumstances...I think many of the organizations can put together a pretty quick trip!



Thanks Maroo!! I called the Children's Wish Foundation thursday because we hadn't received our welcome package with all the information. Turns out they didn't have our Unit # listed!! So she is sending it out courier and should be here Monday. She mentioned normally it takes a couple months but she said as soon as I get the package back to them they will start working on it as soon as possible! My Mom's surgery is mid Sept and it could be moved up but shes hoping not!! *hugs*


----------



## sgarrity

Suggesions please:

Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.

I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.  

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## livndisney

sgarrity said:


> Suggesions please:
> 
> Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.
> 
> I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



Here is what Maroo posted recently about this:

"The button officially stops "working" after the last day on the button...so you will want to try to do as many character lines as possible (because that is the biggest thing the button helps with that a typical GAC can't help you with, for the most part). I would also consider doing MNSSHP or MVMCP within the official button time, too. 

Many families have said the button still "works" after the official trip is over - it won't work for months after, obviously, but as long as you are still on your magical trip, most CM's will recognize it and allow it to help while you are on the trip - but don't count on all CM's doing this. 

Generally using a GAC card after the last date is something that can get a little bit trickier...so you will want to get a new one re-issued. Depending on who you talk to, families have reported that GKTW gave them an extended one and families have reported that Disney extended theirs, too - just depends on who you talk to..."

The GKTW button is not the same as GAC. The GAC is a card given to people with non visable disabilities (requiring assistance). The normal GAC is not a front of the line card. But if your DD has medical needs, she would be able to get a GAC after the Wish trip card expires.

In my experience, the week after Christmas (the busiest time at WDW) the info on the GAC is CLOSELY followed. Expired cards are not honored and the number of people that can go with the person with the card is stricly enforced. 

I do know SW and Universal read the cards very carefully as well.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

sgarrity said:


> Suggesions please:
> 
> Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.
> 
> I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



We stayed 4 extra days and we rented from Florida Fantasy Homes. We had a 3 bedroom-2 1/2 bath townhouse. Fit us perfectly. They even gave us a great deal since we were on a MAW trip. 

    For the magic buttons...I would do all the Disney parks while at GKTW. They do check the buttons especially during the busy times.  Universal Studios and Island Of Adventure are easy. Just go to guest relations and they will extend the GAC. Not sure on Sea World.


----------



## chelleydi77

"Matching" mail today (aka Mickey Mail)!!!  Walk on over!


----------



## disneymomma01

Just curious to see if anyone will be staying at GTKTW Oct 1-7?  We will be there then & would love to meet up!!

 We met with our Dream Factory contacts today & they talked to Katelyn to learn some more about her interests. We got the Disney planning book out & the official planning has begun!! 

76 days & counting!! Join me in a happy dance, won't you!?!?!?!


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> We stayed 4 extra days and we rented from Florida Fantasy Homes. We had a 3 bedroom-2 1/2 bath townhouse. Fit us perfectly. They even gave us a great deal since we were on a MAW trip.
> 
> *Kris, Do you have a contact that helped you with this? I contacted them July 12 and a lady named Mari came back with this quote for us:*
> 
> _3 bdr. Condo with Community Pool the nightly rate will be $105  30% discount = $73.50 + 13%tax = $83.06 X  4 nights = $332.24 + $79.10 cleaning fee + $40 reservation fee = $451.34 all included.
> 
> 3 bdr. Home with Private Pool the nightly rate will be $130  30% discount = $91 + 13%tax = $102.83 X 4 nights = $411.32 + $79.10 cleaning fee + $40 reservation fee = $530.42 all included._
> 
> *She would not waive any of the fees. I know on one of your posts you said they gave you a great deal at $395. Was that with tax? How close were you to Disney and Universal. Do you remember the name of the community you stayed in?*
> 
> For the magic buttons...I would do all the Disney parks while at GKTW. They do check the buttons especially during the busy times.  Universal Studios and Island Of Adventure are easy. Just go to guest relations and they will extend the GAC. Not sure on Sea World.



*When you went to Guest Relations, did you tell them you were extending your MAW trip? I know you had some problems with them wanting to take the GAC from MAW when you were at US. Just as you wanted to keep Korissa's for a souvenir, I want to keep Lisa's as well.

THANK YOU for giving those of us waiting to go the benefit of your experience. I know it can be hard to hang out here after the MAW trip is over. I am NOT looking forward to that feeling.  The anticipation has gotten me though some truly tough days. The thought of it all being over and having nothing to look forward to makes me sad,  especially after all of this time looking forward to it. Here are a few more hugs, as I sit here and think of you! *


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> This was amazing!!    Still is!!



*Thank you Maroo, and THANK YOU AGAIN for being excited for us! 

If anyone missed our AMAZING NEWS, please stop by and read all about it. 

*

*I want to say a heartfelt  To all of the New Wish Trip Families!!!*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> *When you went to Guest Relations, did you tell them you were extending your MAW trip? I know you had some problems with them wanting to take the GAC from MAW when you were at US. Just as you wanted to keep Korissa's for a souvenir, I want to keep Lisa's as well.
> 
> THANK YOU for giving those of us waiting to go the benefit of your experience. I know it can be hard to hang out here after the MAW trip is over. I am NOT looking forward to that feeling.  The anticipation has gotten me though some truly tough days. The thought of it all being over and having nothing to look forward to makes me sad,  especially after all of this time looking forward to it. Here are a few more hugs, as I sit here and think of you! *



I will ask Scott who the person we spoke too at Florida Fantasy Homes. . I will also ask which community we stayed at. We paid $395 total. They waived all fees. 

We never went to guest relations. The line to get the GAC extended was really bad and we just said if we had issue we would go back. It was the very last ride that a CM(whatever they are called at US) said something. He just said to go to guest relations and they will just extend the GAC. We only had 45 min before the park was to close so we didn't go. He did at first take it away, but when we said we wanted to keep it..that's when he said to go get it extended. 

It's hard to come back here, but also rewarding to be able to give advice.


----------



## princessmamaof5

I have no idea how it will fell after the experience, the anticipation to the buildup is whats keeping me going. Although my head is in the clouds as in cloud 9 im for some reason literally driving myself and im sure my husband crazy with outfit buying and packing then repacking and organizing for the big day. Im in search of the perfect sundresses and I will be happy. Did that happen to anyone else? Your life just gets totally consumed by Disney Wishing and you cannot function otherwise,I think thats why i went kinda psycho about the Big Give (sorry guys) My kids were like mommy when are we going school shopping and Im like school shopping what about Disney shopping!! But i suppose I better jump on the going back to school train too!!!!


----------



## katieb4

Yes, I thank you guys to for coming back and sharing your trip stories and offering tips.  Disney dreaming beats the heck out of chemo treatments.  I was thinking about this very issue myself the other day. The afterness will be a bit sad for sure. 

I'm glad that Halloween is right after our trip, then the Holidays....that should help to keep the brain busy!  Jan could be a little glum.


----------



## angeque143

Getting nervous...just 6 days till the BIG reveal.....ANy suggestions as towhat she should wear to the Princess tea party?!? Last minute of course because we were afraid to plan after the last fiasco!


----------



## katieb4

angeque143 said:


> Getting nervous...just 6 days till the BIG reveal.....ANy suggestions as towhat she should wear to the Princess tea party?!? Last minute of course because we were afraid to plan after the last fiasco!



SPARKLE!  anything you can find that swirls, twirls and sparkles!  Have a blast!


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> Suggesions please:
> 
> Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.
> 
> I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



We travel to Disneyland often and always get  GAC for Owen.  We tag his stroller as a wheelchair so he doesn't have to stand in long lines and he's on oxygen.  If you need it, get it.  It will allow you to access rides from the handicapped entrance, but it doesn't mean you get on the ride any quicker.  If you dont' need the GAC and your make a wish week isu p... my best advice is to do all the rides with massive lines while you have the GKTW button and see all the characters you want to meet.  

We are planning on extending for about 5 days as well and I'm not expecting the GKTW button to work any longer.  We are staying on sight and are planning to take full advantage of magic morning and magic evening hours at the parks.  We'll do lots of meals and soak in the holiday magic that only Disney can produce!! 

During our "wish week" we'll be relaxing at GKTW, meeting all the characters and soaking up the pixie dust at the parks.

As far as hotel accomodations for six... I have no clue.  I've been reading up on all the resorts at wdwinfo.com.  I'm sure there is a hotel that accomodates that number of guests, but a house rental off site might be a better option.  Good Luck!!


----------



## kdzbear

sgarrity said:


> Suggesions please:
> 
> Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.
> 
> I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



I think that everyone else has answered your GAC card questions. I will tell you that on a future trip I took my son's old GAC card just so I could remember what was stamped on it and they stamped a huge expired stamp on the front of it. I wanted to keep it for his scrap book too.

As for hotels that will allow 6 at Disney, there are several choices. You can stay at the suites at All Star Music, the cabins at Fort Wilderness or there are several villas in the deluxe hotels. The Music Suites would be the cheapest. The advantage to staying on property would be the extra magic hours. You could stay off property much cheaper, but they you would need a rental car. Good luck with your choice and congrats on your Wish!


----------



## IrishIz

We have been to Disney in the past...headed on a Wish trip soon.

We have always requested a pass when we get there. 

We also have my daughter's special needs stroller tagged that it's to be used as a wheelchair.

We have never had a problem...well one but once we talked to guest services they were quick to fix it.

I have a son with Aspergers and lines can be an issue for him so it helps with him.  My daughter (wish child) has cerebral palsy and Ehler Danlos and that can make lines and heat an issue for her.  I have an older son with Ehler Danlos but he's pretty okay with lines and such.  Now as he's getting older he's having more problems so I'm not so sure that lines aren't going to become an issue for him.

Disney has always been VERY accommodating to our needs.  We have gone to buffets and explained that the 1 child has a feeding tube and eats about as much as a 1 year old.  They have always let her eat free.  I hated the idea of paying so much for food for her when she night eat a few bites.  They just have always been understanding.

So for those going the first time it really is a wonderful place to go when you have special needs.  

We are looking forward to my daughter's MAW trip because she is so excited to go to Give Kids the World.


----------



## maroo

kdzbear said:


> I think that everyone else has answered your GAC card questions. I will tell you that on a future trip I took my son's old GAC card just so I could remember what was stamped on it and they stamped a huge expired stamp on the front of it. I wanted to keep it for his scrap book too.
> 
> As for hotels that will allow 6 at Disney, there are several choices. You can stay at the suites at All Star Music, the cabins at Fort Wilderness or there are several villas in the deluxe hotels. The Music Suites would be the cheapest. The advantage to staying on property would be the extra magic hours. You could stay off property much cheaper, but they you would need a rental car. Good luck with your choice and congrats on your Wish!



I was at a store after our trip with Lauren - her GAC card was folded in my lanyard that was hanging around my neck with all of my money in it (and keys, tickets, etc, etc) and someone in line saw the GAC.  He offered me a large amount of money for it.  And it was not even a wish trip GAC.  It was a regular one...I say that just to sort of explain why Disney is doing that with old GAC's - people are buying them and selling them on the black market.  It makes me SICK to think that there are people out there pretending to be wish families or pretending to need a regular GAC either - but someone is buying these from them, or they would not be trying so hard to buy them.  

Of course, I told that guy to shove it.  I was so mad!


----------



## danut

maroo said:


> I was at a store after our trip with Lauren - her GAC card was folded in my lanyard that was hanging around my neck with all of my money in it (and keys, tickets, etc, etc) and someone in line saw the GAC.  He offered me a large amount of money for it.  And it was not even a wish trip GAC.  It was a regular one...I say that just to sort of explain why Disney is doing that with old GAC's - people are buying them and selling them on the black market.  It makes me SICK to think that there are people out there pretending to be wish families or pretending to need a regular GAC either - but someone is buying these from them, or they would not be trying so hard to buy them.
> 
> Of course, I told that guy to shove it.  I was so mad!



That is unbelievable.  I would stand 2 hours in every line to have a typical child.  People can be so selfish.  It makes me so sad.


----------



## starienite

I am think that he Wish is getting close to being approved. My dad wants to go and is paying his own way. They sent us the GKTW world papers to sign and told us to have my dad sign as well and that there are some other forms he needs to fill out. Haven't told Dev my suspicions, but I am thinking that they wouldn't bother having someone extra sign forms if they weren't sure about ours, but WDW is a pretty common wish so I can imangine they would say no to that anyway. But I am happy progress is being made.


----------



## katieb4

wow! It never occured to me that people would try to sell used GAC cards?? that is so sad!!  I think I'm rather nieve sometimes. 



Starienite hooray!!  


I have two questions I'm hoping some recent goers might have answers for

1. I've read somewhere on Dis that GKTW sometimes has orientations in the afternoons....does anyone know if they are currently?  We are coming in on a Friday and I'd hate to miss the pirates and Princess party for it, but if it needs to be done then we'll do it!  

2. Seaworld, do they have a show or a something about Sesame Street right now?  And if they do, and you saw it, was Grover or even better, Super Grover part of it??  Gabbie loves Super Grover, he got some of the best laughs this past winter when she was feeling really yuck. I love him just for that!


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> My doctor has consulted an Infertility specialist and has agreed to do a laparoscopy in partnership with another doctor. Right now, there are no instruments to do a laparoscopy for the pediatric population. There is another girl in the island, same age as me who also needs a laparoscopy. With two cases now, maybe the people will buy the instruments. My sister will maybe also need surgery and will be having a sonogram today.
> 
> My doctor says it is most likely Endometriosis. I want to be able to have kids so I want this to be treat as soon as possible. I'll update as soon as I get more info. Thanks for the prayers!



I hope they are able to get the equipment in there soon to do a Lap for peds!  Please keep us posted! 



mysevendwarfs said:


> We are settling in after Bridget's amazing wish trip.    Somehow coming back home is just not as fun!
> 
> I have finished up all the Big Gives in our PTR and will be starting our trip report soon!
> 
> I know all of you planning trips are going to have a fabulous time.  GKTW is the most amazing place and whereever we went the button brought magic.  God bless all of you and your wish kiddos!



I can't wait to read your report!!  Please come over here and let us know when you start it and I will put a link on the first page for us to follow! 



sgarrity said:


> Suggesions please:
> 
> Our trip is not until the Dec 20th But I like to plan anyway.  We did schedule a Lilo Breakfast on the 21st but that is all we have planned.  We need to reserve the 2nd week where we will be staying. We are trying to decide if renting a house for the 2nd week might be a better option for our family of 6.
> 
> I have a few questions. We know we will bveling during a very busy time and want to make the most of our GKTW button to cut down on waiting.  Also how difficult is it to get a GAC button and what benefits does it have?  Does Universal Studios, Sea World or Diney respect the GKTW button during the 2nd week.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



The GAC card is already pre-issued by GKTW - so you don't have to ask for one at all!  It will have a very special stamp that indicates you are a wish family.

Are you asking for the part where you are extending?  I think the other posts answer that question... but I was not sure if you knew that you don't have to ask for a GAC at first...

The only you may have to ask for at Disney is a Stroller as a Wheelchair tag - if you need one!  And this can be VERY useful if you use a stroller for any of your kiddos that can't walk long distances - the lines at Disney can be long, even if you are not standing in it...you still gotta walk through it.  



princessmamaof5 said:


> I have no idea how it will fell after the experience, the anticipation to the buildup is whats keeping me going. Although my head is in the clouds as in cloud 9 im for some reason literally driving myself and im sure my husband crazy with outfit buying and packing then repacking and organizing for the big day. Im in search of the perfect sundresses and I will be happy. Did that happen to anyone else? Your life just gets totally consumed by Disney Wishing and you cannot function otherwise,I think thats why i went kinda psycho about the Big Give (sorry guys) My kids were like mommy when are we going school shopping and Im like school shopping what about Disney shopping!! But i suppose I better jump on the going back to school train too!!!!



YES!  This happens to all of us!  

It seems to me to be completely natural, as a parent of a special needs child - especially one going on a wish trip - to be looking out for your child and wanting to capture every bit of magic you can for your kids.  Getting all the right stuff together, etc, is completely natural, if you ask me!  (But I am not a Mom, so I could be totally wrong )

Countless people here have asked me how to sign up for The Big Give - we get asked so often that we put it on that first page...but there is a LOT to read when you get to the DISboards and I remember that feeling - like I was NEVER ever going to find my way around it - so I understand why most people don't see it until after they have asked around about it.  

Plus...I don't know any parents of special needs kiddos that are not CRAZY busy!  So there is precious little time to spend reading, too.  

No worries!


----------



## newdrama12

katieb4 said:


> 1. I believe that they do. I think that it is in somewhere between 3 and 4 PM
> 
> 2. SeaWorld currently has a Sesame Street show, but it is a seasonal show so it may not be performing when you are down here. It is during the summer and the holiday season. I haven't seen it, but their website just mentions Grover.


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> 2. Seaworld, do they have a show or a something about Sesame Street right now?  And if they do, and you saw it, was Grover or even better, Super Grover part of it??  Gabbie loves Super Grover, he got some of the best laughs this past winter when she was feeling really yuck. I love him just for that!



Sea World does have a seasonal Sesame Show. Super Grover no longer appears, but Grover does. If you send me a pm with your dates, I might be able to help you a little more.


----------



## princessmamaof5

livndisney said:


> Sea World does have a seasonal Sesame Show. Super Grover no longer appears, but Grover does. If you send me a pm with your dates, I might be able to help you a little more.



can you see if its playing september 12-18. Also i know someone kinda answered me but is the not so scarey halloween included on the gktw ticket or do i have to purchase separatley.


----------



## crashbb

princessmamaof5 said:


> can you see if its playing september 12-18. Also i know someone kinda answered me but is the not so scarey halloween included on the gktw ticket or do i have to purchase separatley.



You have to purchase it separately (though some families have found that their wish foundation purchased the tickets for them).


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> can you see if its playing september 12-18. Also i know someone kinda answered me but is the not so scarey halloween included on the gktw ticket or do i have to purchase separatley.



MNSSHP is a separate ticket.


----------



## chelleydi77

Our postal carrier made this a very merry Monday!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

angeque143 said:


> Getting nervous...just 6 days till the BIG reveal.....ANy suggestions as towhat she should wear to the Princess tea party?!? Last minute of course because we were afraid to plan after the last fiasco!



I hope these 6 days fly by for you all!  I can't wait to hear all about it!



maroo said:


> I was at a store after our trip with Lauren - her GAC card was folded in my lanyard that was hanging around my neck with all of my money in it (and keys, tickets, etc, etc) and someone in line saw the GAC.  He offered me a large amount of money for it.  And it was not even a wish trip GAC.  It was a regular one...I say that just to sort of explain why Disney is doing that with old GAC's - people are buying them and selling them on the black market.  It makes me SICK to think that there are people out there pretending to be wish families or pretending to need a regular GAC either - but someone is buying these from them, or they would not be trying so hard to buy them.
> 
> Of course, I told that guy to shove it.  I was so mad!



WOW!  There are no words...


----------



## disneymomma01

I have a few questions about GAC.

When we had gone to WDW 5 years ago, we did get a GAC for Katelyn. We had no problems with it at all. Worked like a charm!!  Did I see that GTKTW issues us a special GAC or did I misunderstand that. And does it have "special powers"  that a regular GAC doesn't?!?!?! Just trying to get my ducks in a row here!!


----------



## maroo

disneymomma01 said:


> I have a few questions about GAC.
> 
> When we had gone to WDW 5 years ago, we did get a GAC for Katelyn. We had no problems with it at all. Worked like a charm!!  Did I see that GTKTW issues us a special GAC or did I misunderstand that. And does it have "special powers"  that a regular GAC doesn't?!?!?! Just trying to get my ducks in a row here!!



I sent you a PM...this depends on what type of stamp you have had in the past...but we can't discuss regular GAC stamp types on here...so I sent you a PM.


----------



## IrishIz

What is this exactly?  How long is it?  Kids are part of this?  Is it mandatory?  Just wondering what the story is with it.  I heard somebody (not here) kind of complaining about it.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

IrishIz said:


> What is this exactly?  How long is it?  Kids are part of this?  Is it mandatory?  Just wondering what the story is with it.  I heard somebody (not here) kind of complaining about it.



It's long!! No kids, one mom had her dd with her and they asked her if she could find someone to watch her. They tell you everything that you would need to know! I didn't learn anything new because I learn a lot from here, but it helps you know what everything is. My dh took the girls playing around GKTW


----------



## disneymomma01

Okay..so I have put together a preliminary outline of our trip. The only thing missing is Wishes, but we have seen it before, although I LOVE  it!! 

Sat. We arrive @ 11:10 am so we have the whole day to play at the village. While I attend orientation, I thought my DD & DH could check out the village. 

Sun. We will hit MK...we have ressies at BBB at the castle & then we will attend MNSSHP. I am sure there will be a break where we head to our room for a little R&R. 

Mon. Maybe Epcot & then Illuminations 

Tuesday Seaworld & ressies for Chef Mickey's 

Wed. Universal Studios & maybe Village Idol

Thursday maybe HS & AK....although the crowd charts say to stay away from HS because of Fantasmic, although we won't be staying for it. Santa at GKTW

Fri our flight leaves at 4:40   so we will play around at the village until we have to head for the airport. 

Any advice on the itinerary??? It is still pretty flexible ....just putting something on paper!!


----------



## maroo

disneymomma01 said:


> Okay..so I have put together a preliminary outline of our trip. The only thing missing is Wishes, but we have seen it before, although I LOVE  it!!
> 
> Sat. We arrive @ 11:10 am so we have the whole day to play at the village. While I attend orientation, I thought my DD & DH could check out the village.
> 
> Sun. We will hit MK...we have ressies at BBB at the castle & then we will attend MNSSHP. I am sure there will be a break where we head to our room for a little R&R.
> 
> We did almost exactly this...going to MK, Lauren ate at the castle and did BBB...and then we went to MNSSHP.
> 
> The part that makes me a little nervous for you is this...that is a really long day.  Getting to the MK by car is sort of a long process...you gotta drive there (about 25 min), then park at the TTC and catch a monorail or boat to get to the front entrance of the MK.  In total, it probably takes about an hour to get there and about an hour to get back.  So I worry that you guys won't really be able to return to GKTW to really chill, because it will take so long to get back and forth.
> 
> Of course, you guys are probably doing this for the same reason we did...because it will be so cool for her to still be dressed up for the party - and that is true!  That will be fun.
> 
> I guess I would just encourage you to carve out some time when you guys can rest at the Wish Lounge.  It is possible for your kids (and you) to really relax and watch a movie or something - but you will definitely want to take a pretty long break in the afternoon and cool off and rest.
> 
> How long do you plan to stay at MNSSHP?  We had plan to only stay till 10 PM, but we were having so much fun that we stayed till after midnight.
> 
> This was our biggest error of our trip, I think.  Lauren got so tired and she never bounced back.  She spent most of one night in the hospital.  I think this was because she just did too much that first day.  Anyway...Lauren is pretty frail and can't really stay out long...so that day was way to long for her...but your kids may do just fine!!
> 
> I think I would just go ahead and plan to stay at the MK all day, though.  You will kill 2-3 hours going back and forth to GKTW from the MK in travel time alone if you go there twice in one day.
> 
> Mon. Maybe Epcot & then Illuminations
> 
> Tuesday Seaworld & ressies for Chef Mickey's
> 
> Are they having MNSSHP on this Tuesday night?  If so...it may be cool to do the MK all day on Monday and then go to Sea World for half a day and then MNSSHP.  She can still wear her costume...and the stuff they put in their hair - they will give some to you if you ask and you can pretty easily just leave it up and touch it up...I have heard that it can stay that way for days.
> 
> You might have to move Chef Mickey's, though??  Maybe you could do Chef Mickey's on your MK day and do Sea World/MNSSHP together?  Then you will get 4 Disney days??
> 
> But...this will also be a really long day...especially if you want to see a lot of the Sea World shows.... so maybe that won't work either??
> 
> Wed. Universal Studios & maybe Village Idol
> 
> Thursday maybe HS & AK....although the crowd charts say to stay away from HS because of Fantasmic, although we won't be staying for it. Santa at GKTW
> 
> You will definitely want a plan for Thursday so that you can get back to GKTW on Thurs night in time to see Santa.    This is another long day....
> 
> Fri our flight leaves at 4:40   so we will play around at the village until we have to head for the airport.
> 
> Any advice on the itinerary??? It is still pretty flexible ....just putting something on paper!!



Gosh!  It is so hard to plan a wish trip!!!!  Sooooooo much to do!!

Do this for me...(and you can PM me if you prefer, but I think it would be cool to do it here, if you want)...

Rank the things that your family wants to do in a post...1st, 2nd, 3rd...and maybe even what your must do's are for the parks...

I just think it is going to be a really long week if you try to do all of that...??  It makes me tired just thinking about it.  

How resilient is your family?  Are they able to go from morning to night for that many days?  I do know of wish families that have certainly done this and had a great time!  ???  

How to plan...how to plan......


----------



## livndisney

disneymomma01 said:


> Okay..so I have put together a preliminary outline of our trip. The only thing missing is Wishes, but we have seen it before, although I LOVE  it!!
> 
> Sat. We arrive @ 11:10 am so we have the whole day to play at the village. While I attend orientation, I thought my DD & DH could check out the village.
> 
> Sun. We will hit MK...we have ressies at BBB at the castle & then we will attend MNSSHP. I am sure there will be a break where we head to our room for a little R&R.
> 
> Mon. Maybe Epcot & then Illuminations
> 
> Tuesday Seaworld & ressies for Chef Mickey's
> 
> Wed. Universal Studios & maybe Village Idol
> 
> Thursday maybe HS & AK....although the crowd charts say to stay away from HS because of Fantasmic, although we won't be staying for it. Santa at GKTW
> 
> Fri our flight leaves at 4:40   so we will play around at the village until we have to head for the airport.
> 
> Any advice on the itinerary??? It is still pretty flexible ....just putting something on paper!!



Have you considered Sea World on the weekend? They will be having their Halloween Spooktacular with trick or treating and lots of characters in the park. Unlike WDW SW Halloween is included in regular admission.


----------



## disneymomma01

livndisney said:


> Have you considered Sea World on the weekend? They will be having their Halloween Spooktacular with trick or treating and lots of characters in the park. Unlike WDW SW Halloween is included in regular admission.




We arrive at GKTW on Saturday & I just think we are going to be too tired to plan much on Saturday. (my husband hates to fly...he will need recoup time ) And Sunday is our only chance for MNSSHP so I think we will probably miss Sea World's activities!!   

This whole process is CRAZY!!!  There is so much to do!! I think we need a month....we will call it a holiday!! Think Dream Factory will go along with that?!?!?!?  

maroo...I will get the list of must do's to you later today!! Thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## IrishIz

mommy2girlswv said:


> It's long!! No kids, one mom had her dd with her and they asked her if she could find someone to watch her. They tell you everything that you would need to know! I didn't learn anything new because I learn a lot from here, but it helps you know what everything is. My dh took the girls playing around GKTW



Well that kind of stinks.  Why would they make long?  I guess they have set times for it?  I don't know our arrival times or anything but the plan is an afternoon flight.  I'll be honest...if I have to spend our first full day sitting in a room and not with my daughter (and rest of family) enjoying her trip I'm really not going to be happy.

No kids...that stinks too.  I have a baby who will be 10 months old who is still breastfeeding.  I guess my husband will have to go sit through this thing.

I'm glad we extended our trip because it sounds like we wouldn't have been able to use all the passes they are giving.  It sounds like our arrival day is shot and if we have to do orientation the next day that day won't be a full day either.


----------



## livndisney

IrishIz said:


> Well that kind of stinks.  Why would they make long?  I guess they have set times for it?  I don't know our arrival times or anything but the plan is an afternoon flight.  I'll be honest...if I have to spend our first full day sitting in a room and not with my daughter (and rest of family) enjoying her trip I'm really not going to be happy.
> 
> No kids...that stinks too.  I have a baby who will be 10 months old who is still breastfeeding.  I guess my husband will have to go sit through this thing.
> 
> I'm glad we extended our trip because it sounds like we wouldn't have been able to use all the passes they are giving.  It sounds like our arrival day is shot and if we have to do orientation the next day that day won't be a full day either.



The orientation is kind of a big part of the Wish trip, which is why it is so important. That is the time tickets are given out and questions answered. Not everyone has access to these boards. And even those that do read the boards, not everything can be posted. So that info is given at orientation.


----------



## danut

Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

livndisney said:


> The orientation is kind of a big part of the Wish trip, which is why it is so important. That is the time tickets are given out and questions answered. Not everyone has access to these boards. And even those that do read the boards, not everything can be posted. So that info is given at orientation.



  Exactly.  It is long (a little over an hour).  I gave gentle feedback and they called me for more input after our trip and to know the exact time of my orientation.  They are really trying to find the best way to get as much information to everyone walking in their doors.  You also have to take into account the number of basic questions that are asked.  I was really surprised by the number of families that really knew very little about Disney, the other parks, the area.  There were also a number of International families our week. We are regular Disney goers and I learned so much from this board.  Almost anyone on this thread will know most of the information, but it is also as the pp mentioned when they give you your tickets, expain how meals work, answer questions.  I did enjoy meeting some of the other families that were going to be there our week.  We ran into some of them all week so that was fun.  DH and the kids explored the village so it worked out fine for our family.



danut said:


> Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!



  Congrats on your dates!  How fun that you will be there on her birthday!  Birthdays are fun at Disney.  Make sure the cm's can tell she is a birthday girl.  I made a shirt for my ds and the entire staff and patronage at Cosmic Rays sang to him! Also make sure you tell them at GKTW.  They do a couple special things.


----------



## starienite

I hope our flights will be very early in the morning. With the time difference most flights around 10 am don't get in until after 2 or 3. I would like to get orientation done the first day there.


----------



## maroo

IrishIz said:


> Well that kind of stinks.  Why would they make long?  I guess they have set times for it?  I don't know our arrival times or anything but the plan is an afternoon flight.  I'll be honest...if I have to spend our first full day sitting in a room and not with my daughter (and rest of family) enjoying her trip I'm really not going to be happy.
> 
> No kids...that stinks too.  I have a baby who will be 10 months old who is still breastfeeding.  I guess my husband will have to go sit through this thing.
> 
> I'm glad we extended our trip because it sounds like we wouldn't have been able to use all the passes they are giving.  It sounds like our arrival day is shot and if we have to do orientation the next day that day won't be a full day either.



If the times are the same, they usually have one at 9 AM each morning (for those who get in late and need to do it in the morning before they go to the parks) and they usually have one around 7 in the evening.  Sometimes they have an afternoon orientation, too - but that depends on the number of people that have checked in that day.

Very few people are on this thread when compared to the number of families that actually go to GKTW - so I understand why they would not have a special orientation for our little group.    But I do wish they would give the highlights and then allow families to leave that don't have any questions - that way they can get back to their families and those that have the questions can get them answered and not worry that they are holding anyone else up and such.  

There is a cool bit of history given at the orientation that we don't talk about much on here that was fascinating - so there will be some things that even those of us that are here often won't know.  

Some families have sent the spouse that is NOT on the DIS so that they can be aware of all of the things that you already know - so everyone is on the same page.  Then you wouldn't have to be away from your kids very long and your spouse would get the info. 

As far as having too many tickets for the days you are there...that is definitely true!  We had to plan to skip some things because we simply didn't have time to fit it all in...we decided Lauren could not really do as much at Universal and planned to skip AK during our trip.  It is pretty hard to hit every park in just 5 full days without just doing the highlights.

International guests do get 6 full days, so that is the reason there are 6 full days worth of tickets. 

I do think there can be a real problem for single parents that are going with no other adult...I think those parents that have the info from the DIS can usually get a private orientation that can be quicker, if you already have all of the information.  

Even returning families go through the orientation because they are always adding magical things at GKTW!


----------



## chelleydi77

"Cruise door attire" can be found here!


----------



## disneymomma01

danut said:


> Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!



Congrats on your dates!!  YAY!!

Make sure you stop at City Hall on main Street & get her a birthday button!!! CM's go out of their way to wish the birthday girl (or boy) a happy birthday!! And they get a special phone call (or at least they did 5 years ago!!)   You guys will be arriving as we are leaving!!


----------



## Menfusse

Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!



WOOHOO!!! Congrats on getting your dates!!! Let the planning begin!! Let us know when you start your pre-trippie!! I will be subscribing!!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!



 Me too.  I posted a question this evening and when I came back to see if there were any responses the post wasn't there.  Very strange.  

   Yeah for approval.  You should definately start a ptr.   I will look forward to following along.  Good luck and I hope your dates come through soon.


----------



## Menfusse

Started a PTR, with an intro post.  I posted the link in my sig.  Is that how I do it?


----------



## SueM in MN

Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!


You post was in the wrong thread. I wondered why there was a reply announcing a pre trip report, so I will find it again and delete it from that thread. 


mysevendwarfs said:


> Me too.  I posted a question this evening and when I came back to see if there were any responses the post wasn't there.  Very strange.
> 
> Yeah for approval.  You should definately start a ptr.   I will look forward to following along.  Good luck and I hope your dates come through soon.


I'm not sure what happened to your post - other than this one your last post was on this thread at 1 something pm today.


Menfusse said:


> Started a PTR, with an intro post.  I posted the link in my sig.  Is that how I do it?


your link worked just fIne. 
I'm always interested to read about Wish families, but I'm too busy to read them all. Sweet girls you have.


----------



## Menfusse

SueM in MN said:


> You post was in the wrong thread. I wondered why there was a reply announcing a pre trip report, so I will find it again and delete it from that thread.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to your post - other than this one your last post was on this thread at 1 something pm today.
> 
> your link worked just fIne.
> I'm always interested to read about Wish families, but I'm too busy to read them all. Sweet girls you have.



OH, lol.  Thank you!  Not sure how I managed that.  Must have clicked one above or below, lol.


----------



## mom2pixies

Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!



That's so exciting!!! What are you waiting for---GET STARTED!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

danut said:


> Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!



Awesome!!! Congrats on the dates. That's so great the DD will get to celebrate her b-day at the parks. So special!


----------



## chelleydi77

danut said:


> Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!



YAY!!!!  



Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## katieb4

danut said:


> Woo Hoo!  Got our dates!  We will fly there Sun Oct 9th and come home Saturday October 15th.  The itinerary will come in the mail, but I am told they got us good flights!  Can't wait to see!  We will be there on dd's birthday which is the 10th and she is so excited and so am I.  Can't wait!



HOORAY!!!!!    We arrive on Friday the 14th, maybe we'll catch you...are you planning on going to the pirates and princess party?  We are celebrating 3 birthdays our week...its going to be a blast!!



Menfusse said:


> Hmmm...thought I posted, but it's not here!  Emily was approved today!  We don't have dates, but we have official approval, so I guess I can start our pre-trip report now!  Yay!!!



Hooray!!  and Congrats!!!    I'll have to bop on over to your new thread soon!


Maroo, in regard to the orientation....I was thinking the EXACT same thing.....I'm planning to send my DH so he can get up to my speed. He won't take the time to do a lot of planning before hand, knowing I have that covered   But once we're there...he will totally get up to speed and the orientation will help.


----------



## DaveF45150

This Sunday I am going to help raise funds for Give Kids the World by marathon riding a roller coaster here in Cincinnati. I will be riding the coaster for 6hrs. and hope to reach my goal. All monies raised go directly to Give Kids the World. I know most of us stayed there and know the treatment they provide for us during our stay. So I figured I could give back a little, but a little goes along way. I am posting a link if you'd want to read about it and donate to GKTW.

http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/davefuhrman/coastingforkids-kingsisland


----------



## thesaurinis

Our son is getting a dream trip through the Dream Factory and I would love to do a pre trip report & trip report. Not sure were I should put it on the boards. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have never done this before but am looking forward to it.


----------



## chelleydi77

DaveF45150 said:


> This Sunday I am going to help raise funds for Give Kids the World by marathon riding a roller coaster here in Cincinnati. I will be riding the coaster for 6hrs. and hope to reach my goal. All monies raised go directly to Give Kids the World. I know most of us stayed there and know the treatment they provide for us during our stay. So I figured I could give back a little, but a little goes along way. I am posting a link if you'd want to read about it and donate to GKTW.
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/davefuhrman/coastingforkids-kingsisland



I'm impressed!  6 hours on a roller coaster!


----------



## mom2pixies

I need some opinions about double strollers! 

I had inquired with MAW about getting a double stroller that reclines, since our two girls are both toddlers and can tire easily. I especially wanted one that reclines, because my 15 month old still requires naps and I'm hoping (keeping fingers crossed!) that she'll be able to nap in stroller. My daughter's wish grantor said it would be no problem to rent us one and would like me to pick a stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals (http://www.orlandostrollerrentals.com/). Two of the three double strollers listed on the website seem to recline, and they all offer nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the shade. They all look great.

Before I make my choice, however, I'm just wondering if double strollers are too big for the parks? Will we be able to fit them on the monorails, in ride queues or stroller parking spaces? Would I be better off renting two single strollers instead? What's more cumbersome?

Opinions wanted and welcome! Thanks!


----------



## mom2pixies

DaveF45150 said:


> This Sunday I am going to help raise funds for Give Kids the World by marathon riding a roller coaster here in Cincinnati. I will be riding the coaster for 6hrs. and hope to reach my goal. All monies raised go directly to Give Kids the World. I know most of us stayed there and know the treatment they provide for us during our stay. So I figured I could give back a little, but a little goes along way. I am posting a link if you'd want to read about it and donate to GKTW.
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/davefuhrman/coastingforkids-kingsisland



Good on you!! Six hours on a rollar coaster--that's insane. I can barely last 60seconds! Good luck with your fundraiser.


----------



## livndisney

mom2pixies said:


> I need some opinions about double strollers!
> 
> I had inquired with MAW about getting a double stroller that reclines, since our two girls are both toddlers and can tire easily. I especially wanted one that reclines, because my 15 month old still requires naps and I'm hoping (keeping fingers crossed!) that she'll be able to nap in stroller. My daughter's wish grantor said it would be no problem to rent us one and would like me to pick a stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals (http://www.orlandostrollerrentals.com/). Two of the three double strollers listed on the website seem to recline, and they all offer nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the shade. They all look great.
> 
> Before I make my choice, however, I'm just wondering if double strollers are too big for the parks? Will we be able to fit them on the monorails, in ride queues or stroller parking spaces? Would I be better off renting two single strollers instead? What's more cumbersome?
> 
> Opinions wanted and welcome! Thanks!



No worries, there are LOTS of double strollers in the parks.


----------



## danut

mysevendwarfs said:


> Congrats on your dates!  How fun that you will be there on her birthday!  Birthdays are fun at Disney.  Make sure the cm's can tell she is a birthday girl.  I made a shirt for my ds and the entire staff and patronage at Cosmic Rays sang to him! Also make sure you tell them at GKTW.  They do a couple special things.



Oh that is neat!  I will be sure to let them know.  MAW already knows because I asked to be there on her birthday if possible.  I figured there is not much better a place to be on your 6th birthday then Disney!



disneymomma01 said:


> Congrats on your dates!!  YAY!!
> 
> Make sure you stop at City Hall on main Street & get her a birthday button!!! CM's go out of their way to wish the birthday girl (or boy) a happy birthday!! And they get a special phone call (or at least they did 5 years ago!!)   You guys will be arriving as we are leaving!!



Oh cool!  I definitely will.  Thank you!  Can't believe we will just miss each other, but I guess that happens with a lot of the Wish families.



mom2pixies said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats on the dates. That's so great the DD will get to celebrate her b-day at the parks. So special!



I hope she will remember it forever!



chelleydi77 said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!



Thank you!




katieb4 said:


> HOORAY!!!!!    We arrive on Friday the 14th, maybe we'll catch you...are you planning on going to the pirates and princess party?  We are celebrating 3 birthdays our week...its going to be a blast!!
> 
> THREE birthdays!  Wow that is so cool.  I am not sure about the pirate and princess party yet.  We need to figure out what we are going to do, but I have Christmas and that as the two things I would like to be at GKTW for....I take it you will be there??
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!!  and Congrats!!!    I'll have to bop on over to your new thread soon!



Thanks!  Please do!



DaveF45150 said:


> This Sunday I am going to help raise funds for Give Kids the World by marathon riding a roller coaster here in Cincinnati. I will be riding the coaster for 6hrs. and hope to reach my goal. All monies raised go directly to Give Kids the World. I know most of us stayed there and know the treatment they provide for us during our stay. So I figured I could give back a little, but a little goes along way. I am posting a link if you'd want to read about it and donate to GKTW.
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/davefuhrman/coastingforkids-kingsisland



This is incredible!


----------



## danut

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what parks that you can do in a half a day?  Our flight arrives at 10:15, but then I am going to have to be back for orientation at 7pm that evening.  So, we have enough time that I would like to go do something, but want it somewhere we can fit a lot in during that time so we won't have to go back.

Also, someone mentioned "crowd meters" to know what park is busy when.  If someone could let me know where I can find it, I would appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

danut said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what parks that you can do in a half a day?  Our flight arrives at 10:15, but then I am going to have to be back for orientation at 7pm that evening.  So, we have enough time that I would like to go do something, but want it somewhere we can fit a lot in during that time so we won't have to go back.
> 
> Also, someone mentioned "crowd meters" to know what park is busy when.  If someone could let me know where I can find it, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you!



I think a lot depends on what you want to see.   I always felt Animal Kingdom is a shorter day, but you could also happily spend a day there seeing all the shows,the parade and the attractions.  We spent less than 3 hours there and our group made our way through 6 attractions, 1 show and 2 meet and greets.  We have been there though and just wanted to hit our favorites.

Just a warning, you would have to work out something with GKTW though as the orientation is where they give out your tickets, your line assistance card and the GKTW "magic" button.  I do know they often have an orientation in the afternoon which may be about when you arrive with a 10:15 arrival.  Check out is at 11 so I don't think our villa was ready until after 1. You could then spend the afternoon/evening at a park.  Check your arrival day against park hours too as AK usually closes earlier than other parks.

One of the Universal Days could be shorter if you are not interested in the attractions for adult riders It does take a long time to get in and out of those parks.  I would also say Sea World could be shorter day, if you are not interested in all the shows or rides.   You can see why I say a lot depends on what you want to see.  I think with little ones MK is always a full day just because it takes a while to make your way through the attractions, parades, fireworks, etc. 

As for crowd predictors, I have used TourGuideMike.com in the past.  I have found him to be good as he takes into account all the special events, extra magic hours and other factors.  We have used him on two trips.  I think one of the forums has a link with a dis discount.  He used to sponsor one of the forums, not sure if he still does.  You will benefit from the button, but it always helps to minimize the crowd.  One of the reasons we did so well at AK was we were there late in the day.

Happy Planning!  You are going to love GKTW.


----------



## wbh1964

I have read on here people talk about their "wishing ceremony".  Just curious, does anyone know if every chapter of MAW does this?  Also, could someone tell me more details on the wishing ceremony itself?
Thanks!


----------



## danut

Thank you so much for your detailed response!  It really helps a lot.  I completely forgot about needing to go to the orientation for the button and tickets!



mysevendwarfs said:


> I think a lot depends on what you want to see.   I always felt Animal Kingdom is a shorter day, but you could also happily spend a day there seeing all the shows,the parade and the attractions.  We spent less than 3 hours there and our group made our way through 6 attractions, 1 show and 2 meet and greets.  We have been there though and just wanted to hit our favorites.
> 
> Just a warning, you would have to work out something with GKTW though as the orientation is where they give out your tickets, your line assistance card and the GKTW "magic" button.  I do know they often have an orientation in the afternoon which may be about when you arrive with a 10:15 arrival.  Check out is at 11 so I don't think our villa was ready until after 1. You could then spend the afternoon/evening at a park.  Check your arrival day against park hours too as AK usually closes earlier than other parks.
> 
> One of the Universal Days could be shorter if you are not interested in the attractions for adult riders It does take a long time to get in and out of those parks.  I would also say Sea World could be shorter day, if you are not interested in all the shows or rides.   You can see why I say a lot depends on what you want to see.  I think with little ones MK is always a full day just because it takes a while to make your way through the attractions, parades, fireworks, etc.
> 
> As for crowd predictors, I have used TourGuideMike.com in the past.  I have found him to be good as he takes into account all the special events, extra magic hours and other factors.  We have used him on two trips.  I think one of the forums has a link with a dis discount.  He used to sponsor one of the forums, not sure if he still does.  You will benefit from the button, but it always helps to minimize the crowd.  One of the reasons we did so well at AK was we were there late in the day.
> 
> Happy Planning!  You are going to love GKTW.


----------



## disneymomma01

thesaurinis said:


> Our son is getting a dream trip through the Dream Factory and I would love to do a pre trip report & trip report. Not sure were I should put it on the boards. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have never done this before but am looking forward to it.





My daughter had a Dream Trip through the Dream Factory as well!! We go in October!! 

Here is the link where you post your pre-trip report!! Let me know when you get it up!! I will go subscribe!!  Congrats on your trip!!


----------



## brookerene

wbh1964 said:


> I have read on here people talk about their "wishing ceremony".  Just curious, does anyone know if every chapter of MAW does this?  Also, could someone tell me more details on the wishing ceremony itself?
> Thanks!



Not every chapter does a wishing ceremony.  Our didn't but we did have a nice going away party!


----------



## brookerene

DaveF45150 said:


> This Sunday I am going to help raise funds for Give Kids the World by marathon riding a roller coaster here in Cincinnati. I will be riding the coaster for 6hrs. and hope to reach my goal. All monies raised go directly to Give Kids the World. I know most of us stayed there and know the treatment they provide for us during our stay. So I figured I could give back a little, but a little goes along way. I am posting a link if you'd want to read about it and donate to GKTW.
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/davefuhrman/coastingforkids-kingsisland



That sounds like an awesome fundraiser.....  I hope the rollercoaster for 6 hours is a blast.  I had seen about a radio station that did that one time and more people made it than they thought! the radio station gave up before the riders... 
GKTW is a great cause.. may God Bless your fundraising...!


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> I need some opinions about double strollers!
> 
> I had inquired with MAW about getting a double stroller that reclines, since our two girls are both toddlers and can tire easily. I especially wanted one that reclines, because my 15 month old still requires naps and I'm hoping (keeping fingers crossed!) that she'll be able to nap in stroller. My daughter's wish grantor said it would be no problem to rent us one and would like me to pick a stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals (http://www.orlandostrollerrentals.com/). Two of the three double strollers listed on the website seem to recline, and they all offer nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the shade. They all look great.
> 
> Before I make my choice, however, I'm just wondering if double strollers are too big for the parks? Will we be able to fit them on the monorails, in ride queues or stroller parking spaces? Would I be better off renting two single strollers instead? What's more cumbersome?
> 
> Opinions wanted and welcome! Thanks!



I used one of the park double strollers and it was not problem.. in fact I was greatful for it!  So go for it!!! A lot of people have them!


----------



## mom2pixies

livndisney said:


> No worries, there are LOTS of double strollers in the parks.



Okay--good! I was a little worried the double would be too big. I've never used a double before! But, it makes sense that the parks would have made line-ups to accomodate double strollers. Thanks, Livndisney!



brookerene said:


> I used one of the park double strollers and it was not problem.. in fact I was greatful for it!  So go for it!!! A lot of people have them!



That's good to hear, Brooke. They look great--the ones I was looking at recline and have nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the sun--I just wasn't sure about the size, weight, how easy they are to navigate, etc. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DaveF45150

Hey all just a update....on the fund raiser for GKTW. We are going to be riding the Racer Roller coaster at Kings Island in Mason, Ohio. Those that don't know this coaster, but are fans of the Brady Bunch it's the same one they rode and got scared on back in 1973. You can look it up on you tube the episode is called "The Cincinnati Kids."


----------



## SueM in MN

mom2pixies said:


> Okay--good! I was a little worried the double would be too big. I've never used a double before! But, it makes sense that the parks would have made line-ups to accomodate double strollers. Thanks, Livndisney!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear, Brooke. They look great--the ones I was looking at recline and have nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the sun--I just wasn't sure about the size, weight, how easy they are to navigate, etc.
> 
> Thanks again!


If the double stroller is 32 inches wide or less, it will fit. Lines and doors will usually be 36 inches wide to comply with wheelchair accessibility.


----------



## mom2pixies

SueM in MN said:


> If the double stroller is 32 inches wide or less, it will fit. Lines and doors will usually be 36 inches wide to comply with wheelchair accessibility.



Thanks SueM! I knew you'd know!!


----------



## Menfusse

We got dates!  Well, I think?  LOL.  They were actually going to send us next week!!!  But, I can't get everything together in 6 days.  So, while she hasn't called back to confirm, she was looking at Aug. 19-26th.  EEK!  

I didn't expect it to be soon, but it takes out the worry some of Emily's health.  Once school starts, and the colds and bugs start...things go down hill for my girl.  So, hopefully, even though it will be hot (of course it's hot all over the country right now), I think going while she's healthy and plump will be the best idea.


----------



## Owensheart

We don't have dates for December yet, but I have some questions.  I emailed our wish manager last night and now I have decisions to make.  

1.  Has anyone needed oxygen at the parks?  Owen (3 yrs) is on 1-2 liters of oxygen around the clock and we'll have a Portable oxygen concentrator for the airlines, but it's way too heavy and bulky to take on the rides.  When we did Disneyland last year, we had a bunch of "D" tanks in our room, they are lighter to carry around and easy to get on/off the rides.  The only problem is that they only last about 3 hours each.  We were staying at the DL Hotel so I just jumped on the monorail and ran to the room to switch them out.  

My question is.. if you had oxygen tanks with you.. how did you do it?  We have the option of staying at one of the Disneyworld Resort hotels so we can just run back to our room and switch out tanks at naptime.  Or we can stay at GKTW and there are a million benefits to that!  I'm trying to choose convienience of staying at the parks vs the magic of GKTW.  

How far is GKTW from Universal and Disney.. realistically from the gate to getting to your car and driving.  An hour?  20 min?  I'm thinking the weather might be good enough to keep tanks in my car and I can run and switch them out.  

I thought about calling GKTW to ask them their opinion because I'm sure we are not the first family to try to figure out where to store a bunch of tanks while at the parks.  I wonder if there is a way to store them in a wish lounge?  Or first aid office?  

Just brainstorming.  Any input would be awesome.  

2.  If any of you have been to Disney in December.. what cool things are there to see.  I have read about Osbourne lights at HS.. we won't miss that.  I'm thinking we'll do MVMCP one evening for sure.  Anything else that's a must see during the holiday season?  

3.  Last question..  which deluxe resort hotel at Disney is decorated fun for Christmas.  We want to stay somewhere fun and festive!  

Thanks for all your help!  I'm hoping we'll get dates soon so we can start planning.  Our requested trip dates would put us 4 months out.


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> Not every chapter does a wishing ceremony.  Our didn't but we did have a nice going away party!



This varies chapter by chapter...

Ours didn't do a wishing ceremony.  They did do a small going away type thing (but at Lauren's house - not a party where we invited people, etc) - they, instead, put that money they would have spent in the expense check so that the family can do something special on the trip.  

We also did not do a Limo...but that could be because Lauren uses a powerchair?  



danut said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what parks that you can do in a half a day?  Our flight arrives at 10:15, but then I am going to have to be back for orientation at 7pm that evening.  So, we have enough time that I would like to go do something, but want it somewhere we can fit a lot in during that time so we won't have to go back.
> 
> Also, someone mentioned "crowd meters" to know what park is busy when.  If someone could let me know where I can find it, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you!



My guess is that it will probably take you at least an hour to get to GKTW from when your flight lands.  Maybe an hour and a half.  

Which puts you there for lunch, probably and then to unload your car, etc, etc.  GKTW has a TON of things to do to fill up an afternoon (maybe not so much if it is raining) and that would also be a great time to go to Walmart and pick up snacks and anything you plan to buy there instead of bring.  

You won't have your tickets yet...It may be cool to drive to a resort like The Contemporary, Animal Kingdom Lodge or the Grand Floridian and eat a nice meal?  It is nice to be able to Drive in the Disney gates and feel like you are sort of there... but the kids may be disappointed not to go directly to a park. My favorite for this is Boma at the AKL - personally... because it is a beautiful resort and you can hang out some and see the animals.  

This could also be a good time to check out Downtown Disney - because you don't have to have a ticket to do that.    They have a lot of stores and Rainforest Cafe (and that TRex restaurant) if you wanted a fun place to eat.

I think I would be more likely to recommend staying at GKTW or going to DTD.  Then you can get back and hang out for the night time activity and do orientation. 

If you do get your tickets early - then maybe you could knock out Sea World, Universal, DHS or AK... just depends on what your must do's at each are.  It is the shows that really take so much time in both DHS and AK.  You could even knock out Epcot if you were not planning to do the countries... I think you could easily catch one show, several rides, and some characters at either AK or DHS.


----------



## maroo

Owensheart said:


> We don't have dates for December yet, but I have some questions.  I emailed our wish manager last night and now I have decisions to make.
> 
> 1.  Has anyone needed oxygen at the parks?  Owen (3 yrs) is on 1-2 liters of oxygen around the clock and we'll have a Portable oxygen concentrator for the airlines, but it's way too heavy and bulky to take on the rides.  When we did Disneyland last year, we had a bunch of "D" tanks in our room, they are lighter to carry around and easy to get on/off the rides.  The only problem is that they only last about 3 hours each.  We were staying at the DL Hotel so I just jumped on the monorail and ran to the room to switch them out.
> 
> You could bring as many as you will need (bring extra, though) and bring them in with you to the park.  You can store them at First Aid and not have to carry them around.
> 
> My question is.. if you had oxygen tanks with you.. how did you do it?  We have the option of staying at one of the Disneyworld Resort hotels so we can just run back to our room and switch out tanks at naptime.  Or we can stay at GKTW and there are a million benefits to that!  I'm trying to choose convienience of staying at the parks vs the magic of GKTW.
> 
> This is a hard call...obviously oxygen is a major necessity... can you bring a few tanks with you?  Or does it have to sit in the room to "charge" or something??  Not sure how those work?
> 
> How far is GKTW from Universal and Disney.. realistically from the gate to getting to your car and driving.  An hour?  20 min?  I'm thinking the weather might be good enough to keep tanks in my car and I can run and switch them out.
> 
> Eek...how hot can they get?  The sun is hot in FL and I remember the van being hot when we drove, even in March and it was in the 80's in 2009 when we went in Dec - so the weather could be an issue??
> 
> If you could keep them in your car - then I think from AK/DHS/Epcot - it is 20 min or less, probably less from the gate to the car.  MK is more of a problem, because you have to take the ferry back to the parking lot - so that will take some time - more like 40 min??
> 
> If you can bring more than one tank with you, then I would just bring them and store them in First Aid.  We stored Lauren's stuff in First Aid at all Disney parks and they were great!
> 
> I thought about calling GKTW to ask them their opinion because I'm sure we are not the first family to try to figure out where to store a bunch of tanks while at the parks.  I wonder if there is a way to store them in a wish lounge?  Or first aid office?
> 
> For Disney - definitely First Aid.  Universal may be an issue??  Can someone comment on that?  Sea World has First Aid...but I remember it being quite a walk from the gate?
> 
> Just brainstorming.  Any input would be awesome.
> 
> 2.  If any of you have been to Disney in December.. what cool things are there to see.  I have read about Osbourne lights at HS.. we won't miss that.  I'm thinking we'll do MVMCP one evening for sure.  Anything else that's a must see during the holiday season?
> 
> Osbourne and MVMCP!  Both for sure!!   Candlelight Processional was nice, but not sure if the kids will love it??  The parks are all decorated and the weather is usually great!
> 
> 3.  Last question..  which deluxe resort hotel at Disney is decorated fun for Christmas.  We want to stay somewhere fun and festive!
> 
> I would think for decorations, I would have to say Grand Floridian...They have a Gingerbread House that almost made my must see list above.  Animal Kingdom Lodge is also very nicely decorated, too!  They all are, really...but Grand Floridian is the best for that.  And AKL is a long bus ride to almost every park.
> 
> But...I would be so sad for you guys not to be at GKTW...   I think you would be missing out... If you can work it out by storing the O2 at First Aid?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!  I'm hoping we'll get dates soon so we can start planning.  Our requested trip dates would put us 4 months out.



Hope that helps some...my 10 cents anyway... 

eta...I had another thought...

The Monorail resorts are a huge bonus - because they are on the monorail line... but don't forget that they now close only 1 hour after park close... and they are not sure if they plan to run them for MVMCP or not... so you might be stuck getting in a car to get back and forth from the MK and Epcot...

So...if you did stay on site...I guess I would just keep that in mind...??  They will have boat service, though, I think.  And you could walk from the MK to the Contemporary (about 5 min walk).

One more thought...

If I could choose any Deluxe to stay in for convenience...it would be the Poly.  It is walking distance to the TTC and you can get the boat or monorail to the MK from there OR hop on the monorail to Epcot.  You want to stay on the "TTC side" of the resort, though, or the benefit sort of goes away some because you have to walk all the way across the resort.  I think it is the most central monorail resort.


----------



## kdzbear

mom2pixies said:


> I need some opinions about double strollers!
> 
> I had inquired with MAW about getting a double stroller that reclines, since our two girls are both toddlers and can tire easily. I especially wanted one that reclines, because my 15 month old still requires naps and I'm hoping (keeping fingers crossed!) that she'll be able to nap in stroller. My daughter's wish grantor said it would be no problem to rent us one and would like me to pick a stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals (http://www.orlandostrollerrentals.com/). Two of the three double strollers listed on the website seem to recline, and they all offer nice little canopies to keep the girls out of the shade. They all look great.
> 
> Before I make my choice, however, I'm just wondering if double strollers are too big for the parks? Will we be able to fit them on the monorails, in ride queues or stroller parking spaces? Would I be better off renting two single strollers instead? What's more cumbersome?
> 
> Opinions wanted and welcome! Thanks!



I know that you have received many responses. I have a Baby Trend jogging double stroller. I was able to use the stroller as a wheelchair tag on it. I have taken it to Disney World several times and I have never had a problem with it fitting on the monorail, boats, ride lines or shows. I have pictures of it in my two trip reports with my two little ones in it so you can see the size. It pushed with ease. It was nice to have the sun shade and the reclining seats. It also had lots of storage space. Since it was tagged as a wheelchair, we never had to leave it in stroller parking, but we brought a $1 shower curtain from the Dollar Tree and a bungee cord to cover it in case of rain. I hope this helps!


----------



## Owensheart

Thank you so much Maroo!!  Very helpful!  We really want to find a way to stay at GKTW for the week, so I'll contact Disney Direct and Universal to find out about using First Aid to store medical equipment.. that would be the best scenario possible!!  My kids are so excited about GKTW.. they are.  I'm going to make this work.  

I was leaning towards the Poly for convienience, and I really like the large rooms at the contemporary.  I suppose I should wait to find out what hotel has the best deal and that will probably make the decision for me.  It always comes down to the final dollar.  

We'll plan to visit the Grand Floridian to check out their holiday decor for sure.


----------



## disneymomma01

Menfusse said:


> We got dates!  Well, I think?  LOL.  They were actually going to send us next week!!!  But, I can't get everything together in 6 days.  So, while she hasn't called back to confirm, she was looking at Aug. 19-26th.  EEK!
> 
> I didn't expect it to be soon, but it takes out the worry some of Emily's health.  Once school starts, and the colds and bugs start...things go down hill for my girl.  So, hopefully, even though it will be hot (of course it's hot all over the country right now), I think going while she's healthy and plump will be the best idea.



YAY!!! That was QUICK!!!   I am so happy for you guys!! WOOHOO!!! Can't wait to see that pre-trippie quickly become a trippie report!! 

I am doing the happy dance here for you!! 

arty::


----------



## WheelieBigDisFan

If you need to take extra o2 I would definitely store it in First Aid for the park that you are visiting. Another thought would be, if the concentrator is battery powered (which I assume it is for the plane) then maybe you could use the concentrator while he is in the wheelchair/stroller and have a D bottle with you that has another nasal cannula attached and just switch out o2 methods for the attraction itself, or if you have to leave the stroller/wheelchair for any period of time to avoid carrying the concentrator. That way you don't go through too many D size cylinders when you are in the parks, and have to worry about getting them refilled. IDK if you will be bringing them from home, or if you will talk to a supplier (Apria or otherwise) in Orlando to supply them for the trip itself. 
I would definitely try to stay at GKTW if at all possible. While I have never been there, I have heard many great things about GKTW and would want to experience all the wonderful evening activities, but also have all the amenities that they have there also (the Gingerbread House, Katie's Kitchen, the carousel, the Candy Land Playground (I forgot the name), Amberville Train Station, etc). 
I hope you all have fun on your sons MAW trip. I'm sure the little man has gone through so much in his short life and deserves this break from reality and time to just be a kid! Can't wait to hear more about the wish trip planning!
Mandy


----------



## Menfusse

Ok, our dates are official.  I see that I can leave meds at First Aide, so that's one question answered.  What about the GAC stuff I'm reading about?  Or do we need that since she's a wish kid?  We're staying at GKTW.  Does everything we'll need come with the tickets and stuff we get during orientation?

I have a month to figure things out, but it may as well be a day!  I'm so lost!  But beyond excited!


----------



## livndisney

Menfusse said:


> Ok, our dates are official.  I see that I can leave meds at First Aide, so that's one question answered.  What about the GAC stuff I'm reading about?  Or do we need that since she's a wish kid?  We're staying at GKTW.  Does everything we'll need come with the tickets and stuff we get during orientation?
> 
> I have a month to figure things out, but it may as well be a day!  I'm so lost!  But beyond excited!



No worries, your GAC will be addressed at orientation. You will get tickets and info at orientation as well. Relax  and enjoy!


----------



## mom2pixies

We just had some exciting Mickey Mail arrive! Come check it out here!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, our MAW volunteers have approved everything. They already did the GKTW forms and are just waiting to arrange dates according to vacancies at GKTW. Hopefully, they'll send us during Christmas!


----------



## Em'swish

Have not gotten to post since we got our dates almost 3 weeks ago.  Em has been in and out of the hospital and now we have a new issue.  We just found out on top of everything else Em has she also has Epilepsy.  We just got home from her 48- hour EEG and now with new meds.  The only good thing is we have more information to go when we see gentetics at the start of Sept.  I need lots of fun trip planning to get my mind off of things!!!  2 months tomorrow till Em's wish trip!!

Congrats to everyone who have gotten dates!  I have a lot of reading to do now!

Melissa
Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 (best little sister)


----------



## Loodlow

Owensheart said:


> We don't have dates for December yet, but I have some questions.  I emailed our wish manager last night and now I have decisions to make.
> 
> 1.  Has anyone needed oxygen at the parks?  Owen (3 yrs) is on 1-2 liters of oxygen around the clock and we'll have a Portable oxygen concentrator for the airlines, but it's way too heavy and bulky to take on the rides.  When we did Disneyland last year, we had a bunch of "D" tanks in our room, they are lighter to carry around and easy to get on/off the rides.  The only problem is that they only last about 3 hours each.  We were staying at the DL Hotel so I just jumped on the monorail and ran to the room to switch them out.
> 
> My question is.. if you had oxygen tanks with you.. how did you do it?  We have the option of staying at one of the Disneyworld Resort hotels so we can just run back to our room and switch out tanks at naptime.  Or we can stay at GKTW and there are a million benefits to that!  I'm trying to choose convienience of staying at the parks vs the magic of GKTW.
> 
> How far is GKTW from Universal and Disney.. realistically from the gate to getting to your car and driving.  An hour?  20 min?  I'm thinking the weather might be good enough to keep tanks in my car and I can run and switch them out.
> 
> I thought about calling GKTW to ask them their opinion because I'm sure we are not the first family to try to figure out where to store a bunch of tanks while at the parks.  I wonder if there is a way to store them in a wish lounge?  Or first aid office?
> 
> Just brainstorming.  Any input would be awesome.
> 
> 2.  If any of you have been to Disney in December.. what cool things are there to see.  I have read about Osbourne lights at HS.. we won't miss that.  I'm thinking we'll do MVMCP one evening for sure.  Anything else that's a must see during the holiday season?
> 
> 3.  Last question..  which deluxe resort hotel at Disney is decorated fun for Christmas.  We want to stay somewhere fun and festive!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!  I'm hoping we'll get dates soon so we can start planning.  Our requested trip dates would put us 4 months out.



I just attended an inservice where I learned about a new portable O2 concentrator, google it and you may be pleasantly surprised! You can have any medical equipment needed waiting for you in your villa at GKTW. We had a hospital bed, lift, suction, and oxygen waiting. It was wonderful! Our wish granting organization arranged for it, and I talked with GKTW prior to our arrival to verify everything. HTH!


----------



## katieb4

Menfusse said:


> We got dates!  Well, I think?  LOL.  They were actually going to send us next week!!!  But, I can't get everything together in 6 days.  So, while she hasn't called back to confirm, she was looking at Aug. 19-26th.  EEK!
> 
> Congratulations!!!  And good luck with the planning, lots to think about in a short time, but you can do it!!!
> I didn't expect it to be soon, but it takes out the worry some of Emily's health.  Once school starts, and the colds and bugs start...things go down hill for my girl.  So, hopefully, even though it will be hot (of course it's hot all over the country right now), I think going while she's healthy and plump will be the best idea.





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, our MAW volunteers have approved everything. They already did the GKTW forms and are just waiting to arrange dates according to vacancies at GKTW. Hopefully, they'll send us during Christmas!



Good luck with getting the dates your hoping for, Christmas at Disney would be magical for sure!! 


Em'swish said:


> Have not gotten to post since we got our dates almost 3 weeks ago.  Em has been in and out of the hospital and now we have a new issue.  We just found out on top of everything else Em has she also has Epilepsy.  We just got home from her 48- hour EEG and now with new meds.  The only good thing is we have more information to go when we see gentetics at the start of Sept.  I need lots of fun trip planning to get my mind off of things!!!  2 months tomorrow till Em's wish trip!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who have gotten dates!  I have a lot of reading to do now!
> 
> Melissa
> Mom to Emily 4.5 (wish kiddo) and Abby 3 (best little sister)



I'm so sorry to hear about Em's additional diagnosis!    that really doesn't sound fair at all.  I hope trip planning brings rays a fun to you all!


I updated our PTR a couple of times. The last post with some pictures from our area relay for life....Gabbie was an honary survivor...it was a great time!


----------



## disneymomma01

on everyone getting dates this week!! YAY!! We are celebrating right along with you!!  

I just updated our pre-trippie with a BIG secret I just found out about from our Dream Manager!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41955937#post41955937

Check it out!!!


----------



## angeque143

We had our BIG Reveal today~!!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41961325&postcount=269

The local paper was there too but the article is not out yet....


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the wish trip reports!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the wish trip reports!!


Glad you do! I also love them!


----------



## IrishIz

Is there someplace to post stuff specific to our own trip?  I couldn't figure out where people were posting their stories specifically.


----------



## livndisney

IrishIz said:


> Is there someplace to post stuff specific to our own trip?  I couldn't figure out where people were posting their stories specifically.



Some info from the great Maroo!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30723042&postcount=713

Should help with starting a trip report.


----------



## brookerene

IrishIz said:


> Is there someplace to post stuff specific to our own trip?  I couldn't figure out where people were posting their stories specifically.



Read post two of this thread and it'll explain it for you!  Welcome!


----------



## chelleydi77

More goodies came our way!


----------



## angcmom

Eagerly awaiting our dates so I'm beginning some pre-planning based on the dates we provided.

My daughter had a visit from the wish granters on Sunday and her wish was to go to Disney.  She would love to go prior to her next surgery which is September 22, so if she is approved, things may move very quickly.

If we get our first choice, we will be there for Night of Joy, a contemporary Christian music festival.  I would think so, but does anyone know for sure if park guests have to leave prior to the concerts starting?

I would love to have the opportunity to stay (if we decide to go to MK on the day of the concert) because there are a couple of groups my son would love to see.  (I'd love to arrange some type of meet and greet to surprise him...waiting on confirmation of dates before I start that process.)

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## livndisney

angcmom said:


> Eagerly awaiting our dates so I'm beginning some pre-planning based on the dates we provided.
> 
> My daughter had a visit from the wish granters on Sunday and her wish was to go to Disney.  She would love to go prior to her next surgery which is September 22, so if she is approved, things may move very quickly.
> 
> If we get our first choice, we will be there for Night of Joy, a contemporary Christian music festival.  I would think so, but does anyone know for sure if park guests have to leave prior to the concerts starting?
> 
> I would love to have the opportunity to stay (if we decide to go to MK on the day of the concert) because there are a couple of groups my son would love to see.  (I'd love to arrange some type of meet and greet to surprise him...waiting on confirmation of dates before I start that process.)
> 
> Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!



Night of Joy is a separate ticket event so regular park guests will need to leave at park closing. The party/concerts start after regular park closing.


----------



## jon03015

We found out yesterday that Austin will not get to go on his Make-A-Wish trip until 12-18 months post transplant. These are the dr's orders. But we are approved for Disney World, and until we can get dates I will keep popping my head in here learning from all of you!!!! Thanks for all who contribute, I feel like I have learned a lot already, and will be an expert by the time we leave, thanks to you.


----------



## princessmamaof5

We got a call from the Cincinnati Make a Wish Chapter saying that they had chosen Mackenzie to be the Make a Wish Child guest at the Cincinnati Reds Game on Friday evening. She gets to be interviewed by the local news station and she gets to meet with the Reds and watch them at their batting practice on the field and even gets special attenchin from her favorite player ( Drew Stubbs) . We also get some of the best seats in the house!! I am awestruck and so happy they chose us. I think im going to have Mackenzie wear her mickey mail from Katelyn and Carrie !!!!! Let the MAW magic begin


----------



## matties dad

My daughter Mattie was given a Disney pin at a sleepover from one of her friends.  She told her she needed to have pins to trade at Disney.  We've heard that mentioned before and am not sure exactly what that means.  Can anyone give me a clue as to what the process is and where you get the pins to trade?

Thanks,


----------



## disneymomma01

princessmamaof5 said:


> We got a call from the Cincinnati Make a Wish Chapter saying that they had chosen Mackenzie to be the Make a Wish Child guest at the Cincinnati Reds Game on Friday evening. She gets to be interviewed by the local news station and she gets to meet with the Reds and watch them at their batting practice on the field and even gets special attenchin from her favorite player ( Drew Stubbs) . We also get some of the best seats in the house!! I am awestruck and so happy they chose us. I think im going to have Mackenzie wear her mickey mail from Katelyn and Carrie !!!!! Let the MAW magic begin



Did she get it already?!?!?! I am so excited for you all!!  Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

We are still anxiously awaiting but you better bet im gonna be on my mailbox like a bee on honey tommorow lol. Is it coming UPS or FED EX ?


----------



## disneymomma01

princessmamaof5 said:


> We are still anxiously awaiting but you better bet im gonna be on my mailbox like a bee on honey tommorow lol. Is it coming UPS or FED EX ?



 It should be coming regular mail!! And he said that it would be there by Wednesday!! I would totally be camped out by my mailbox!! 

can't wait until she gets it!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

I added a few family photos with all 5 kids in the same picture. I know alot of moms said this but i hate being in the pictures and I love taking them lol is that just a mom thing. Anyways Ill keep everyone updated on Friday at the reds game as the make a wish guest of the evening


----------



## mysevendwarfs

princessmamaof5 said:


> We got a call from the Cincinnati Make a Wish Chapter saying that they had chosen Mackenzie to be the Make a Wish Child guest at the Cincinnati Reds Game on Friday evening. She gets to be interviewed by the local news station and she gets to meet with the Reds and watch them at their batting practice on the field and even gets special attenchin from her favorite player ( Drew Stubbs) . We also get some of the best seats in the house!! I am awestruck and so happy they chose us. I think im going to have Mackenzie wear her mickey mail from Katelyn and Carrie !!!!! Let the MAW magic begin



This is so awesome!!!  I can't wait to see pics.  So neat she will get to meet her favorite player too.


----------



## kdzbear

matties dad said:


> My daughter Mattie was given a Disney pin at a sleepover from one of her friends.  She told her she needed to have pins to trade at Disney.  We've heard that mentioned before and am not sure exactly what that means.  Can anyone give me a clue as to what the process is and where you get the pins to trade?
> 
> Thanks,



Pin trading is popular at Disney. Pins can be purchased at the parks, but they can tend to get expensive. You can also purchase them on ebay, but you need to be careful of fake pins. I know there is a list of approved sellers somewhere on disboards.

All castmembers at Disney parks wear lanyards. The ones wearing green lanyards can only trade with children, while the ones wearing yellow lanyards can trade with anyone. You simply walk up to a cast member and ask to look at their pins. Since they are wearing the pins it is good to not touch the pins. Then if you find one you like, you take one of your pins and exchange it for one of theirs. There are special "hidden mickey" pins that you can only get by trading with a cast member. Cast members cannot refuse a trade unless you have an obvious fake or non-Disney pin. You can also trade with other guests in the parks, but I have never tried that. 

Pin trading is addictive and a lot of fun! You may just want to get her 5-10 pins to trade!


----------



## livndisney

matties dad said:


> My daughter Mattie was given a Disney pin at a sleepover from one of her friends.  She told her she needed to have pins to trade at Disney.  We've heard that mentioned before and am not sure exactly what that means.  Can anyone give me a clue as to what the process is and where you get the pins to trade?
> 
> Thanks,



Pin trading is popular at WDW. You can trade pins with CM's wearing lanyards. You can also ask at GS for the pin book. You can buy pins and lanyards all over WDW. You can also buy pins on Ebay (there is a thread here on the Dis about fake pins or scrappers-they can explain it better than I can). You can also buy starter sets that include a lanyard and a few pins.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone, 

So, here's our intinerary (or at least a first draft of it!). I've tried to stagger big days with shorter ones in between, to give us some time to rest and enjoy GKTW. 

Let me know what you think--whether I've forgotten something, if you think it is too busy or if there is something you think might not work out. Of course, we can't do everything and there are four Disney parks to fit into three days, so there will be a bit of hopping back and forth. It is especially tricky to try and make it to the nighttime shows. Brooke would have no problem staying up past her bedtime, but Avie is still a baby and keeps pretty close to the routine. 

I appreciate any help with the planning--especially timing-wise. I just don't want to miss that first 9am BBB appointment on our first day, and I'm wondering just how much time we should be there in advance (or how much time they'll let us in in advance) so Brooke can gawk at the castle! LOL!!

Anyways, all suggestions and thoughts welcome! Thanks!

*Itinerary *
*Thursday, September 8 (travel day)*
-	Flight at 8:00 am
-	Arrive in Orlando at 1pm
-	Arrive at GKTW around 2pm (Im guessing here?)
-	Orientation at GKTW  (Time?)
-	Winter Wonderland party  6:30 to 8:30pm

*Friday, September 9 (big day)*
-	Magic Kingdom for 9:00am BBB appointment (what time do I need to leave for this?)
-	Lunch at Cinderellas Royal Table at 12:15pm
-	MK closes early this night, so back to GKTW for dinner
-	Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu 7:30 to 8:30pm

*Saturday, September 10 (big day)*
-	Horseback riding at GKTW at 8:00am
-	Animal Kingdom from 10:00 to 3:00pmish 
-	Hop to Hollywood Studios from mid-afternoon (3:30ish) to close
-	Fantasmic at 8:30pm (if we are up to itor bag to GKTW for Mayor Claytons Birthday Party if we are not)

*Sunday, September  11 (short, easier day)*
-	Sea World 10:00 to 5:00pm
-	Giant Candyland Game 7:30 to 8:30pm

*Monday, September 12 (big day)*
-	Disney characters at GKTW 8:00 to 8:30am
-	Epcot all day
-	Dinner at Akershus at 5:10 pm
-	Hop to Magic Kingdom for evening until close
-	Wishes at 9:00pm

*Tuesday, September 13 (big day)*
-	Nick characters at GKTW from 8:30 to 9:15am
-	Universal Studios all day
-	Big Splash Bash 6:00 to 8:30pm (Will this still be going on during September?)

*Wednesday, September 14 (short day)*
-	Horseback riding at GKTW at 8:00am
-	Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure all day
-	Enjoy GKTW

*Thursday, September 15 (travel day)*
-	Disney characters at GKTW at 8:00 to 8:30
-	Enjoy GKTW in morning
-	Check out  (Time?)
-	Flight at 2:00pm


Whaddayathink?


----------



## princessmamaof5

Were doing a bunch of the gktw night activities too i hope we run into you sometime.


----------



## jenb1023

mom2pixies said:


> I appreciate any help with the planning--especially timing-wise. I just don't want to miss that first 9am BBB appointment on our first day, and I'm wondering just how much time we should be there in advance (or how much time they'll let us in in advance) so Brooke can gawk at the castle! LOL!!



It looks like park hours show a 9am park open that day so they will let you in early with your BBB reservation.  Take advantage of this!  You can get great photos in an empty park with no people in them.  Personally, I would plan to be walking up to the bag check and turnstiles no later than 8:30am.


----------



## matties dad

kdzbear said:


> Pin trading is popular at Disney. Pins can be purchased at the parks, but they can tend to get expensive. You can also purchase them on ebay, but you need to be careful of fake pins. I know there is a list of approved sellers somewhere on disboards.
> 
> All castmembers at Disney parks wear lanyards. The ones wearing green lanyards can only trade with children, while the ones wearing yellow lanyards can trade with anyone. You simply walk up to a cast member and ask to look at their pins. Since they are wearing the pins it is good to not touch the pins. Then if you find one you like, you take one of your pins and exchange it for one of theirs. There are special "hidden mickey" pins that you can only get by trading with a cast member. Cast members cannot refuse a trade unless you have an obvious fake or non-Disney pin. You can also trade with other guests in the parks, but I have never tried that.
> 
> Pin trading is addictive and a lot of fun! You may just want to get her 5-10 pins to trade!



Thank you so much for the information.  I like that some only trade with kiddos.  I will search for the ebay sellers list and now have some evening fun for the next few months searching for pins!


----------



## newdrama12

mom2pixies said:


> *Itinerary *
> *Thursday, September 8 (travel day)*
> -	Flight at 8:00 am
> -	Arrive in Orlando at 1pm
> -	Arrive at GKTW around 2pm (Im guessing here?)
> -	Orientation at GKTW  (Time?)
> -	Winter Wonderland party  6:30 to 8:30pm



I was in the Village this morning and I know that they had an orientation scheduled for 3PM, not sure if that is normally the case.


----------



## matties dad

livndisney said:


> Pin trading is popular at WDW. You can trade pins with CM's wearing lanyards. You can also ask at GS for the pin book. You can buy pins and lanyards all over WDW. You can also buy pins on Ebay (there is a thread here on the Dis about fake pins or scrappers-they can explain it better than I can). You can also buy starter sets that include a lanyard and a few pins.



Thank you for the info.  I would have been "that guy" that would have had the kids happy with pins to trade only to find out they were scrappers when we got there.  lol


----------



## mom2pixies

princessmamaof5 said:


> Were doing a bunch of the gktw night activities too i hope we run into you sometime.



For sure! We would love to meet some DisBoard wish families!!



jenb1023 said:


> It looks like park hours show a 9am park open that day so they will let you in early with your BBB reservation.  Take advantage of this!  You can get great photos in an empty park with no people in them.  Personally, I would plan to be walking up to the bag check and turnstiles no later than 8:30am.



Excellent! What a good idea. I want to be there with plenty of time to spare--and it would be nice to get some pics of the castle without the crowds in front of it!



newdrama12 said:


> I was in the Village this morning and I know that they had an orientation scheduled for 3PM, not sure if that is normally the case.



Great--I would love to get the orientation done shortly after we arrive, so one of us doesn't miss have to attend the evening orientation session while the rest of the family is having fun at the GKTW activities. Thank you for the info!


----------



## mom2pixies

So, I know what the BIG GIVE is--but I'm just wondering how to do I become a BIG GIVER? Is there a link to the posting area? A specific group to join? Do I need a special club handshake?!  This is just such an awesome program and I think the girls would love to be able to give back by giving to others.


----------



## IrishIz

I started a pre-trip report for Audrey.  I put the link in my signature in anyone wanted to read it.


----------



## IrishIz

I made Audrey an appointment at the BBB.  I've called a few times to get reservations for the Royal Table.  We leave in a few weeks.  The first time I called...booked and I'm not shocked.  The second time I call...lunch available and I'm shocked!  There are 7 of us so I really never expected to get reservation on such short notice.  

Audrey knows about the BBB but doesn't know that after that she's eating with the princesses.  She will find out when we get there for our reservation.


----------



## livndisney

mom2pixies said:


> So, I know what the BIG GIVE is--but I'm just wondering how to do I become a BIG GIVER? Is there a link to the posting area? A specific group to join? Do I need a special club handshake?!  This is just such an awesome program and I think the girls would love to be able to give back by giving to others.



You can go to www.disbiggive.com and register.  We would love to have you!


----------



## katieb4

Big gives are fun to participate in for sure!!!!  

I updated our PTR with some pictures of Gabbie and her treatment...just a little more back ground on us!

2.5 months until Disney!  HOORRAAYYY!!!!!!


----------



## thesaurinis

I have started a pre-trip report for our Zachary who is a Dream Factory kid. I am new at this pre/post trip report and just trying to get a hang of it. I will attach the link to our report.

I do need to know how do you post pictures? And how do I get my links to just be able to click on it and go to it? (I am very computer technically stupid. )

Thanks for any advice & tips. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42018780#post42018780


----------



## blessedmom4

*Please keep our family in prayer, my DH Dad isn't excpected to live through the weekend and we have a flight out tonight for Maryland (the soonest we could get). Please pray he hangs on until we can see him.*


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *Please keep our family in prayer, my DH Dad isn't excpected to live through the weekend and we have a flight out tonight for Maryland (the soonest we could get). Please pray he hangs on until we can see him.*



Oh Judy I'm sorry to here about your DH's dad... I hope you get to have some time before he goes and I hope that you will have what you need durig this time.  Praying 4 u all....
Brooke


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, here's our intinerary (or at least a first draft of it!). I've tried to stagger big days with shorter ones in between, to give us some time to rest and enjoy GKTW.
> 
> Let me know what you think--whether I've forgotten something, if you think it is too busy or if there is something you think might not work out. Of course, we can't do everything and there are four Disney parks to fit into three days, so there will be a bit of hopping back and forth. It is especially tricky to try and make it to the nighttime shows. Brooke would have no problem staying up past her bedtime, but Avie is still a baby and keeps pretty close to the routine.
> 
> I appreciate any help with the planning--especially timing-wise. I just don't want to miss that first 9am BBB appointment on our first day, and I'm wondering just how much time we should be there in advance (or how much time they'll let us in in advance) so Brooke can gawk at the castle! LOL!!
> 
> Anyways, all suggestions and thoughts welcome! Thanks!
> 
> *Itinerary *
> *Thursday, September 8 (travel day)*
> -	Flight at 8:00 am
> -	Arrive in Orlando at 1pm
> -	Arrive at GKTW around 2pm (Im guessing here?)
> -	Orientation at GKTW  (Time?)
> -	Winter Wonderland party  6:30 to 8:30pm
> 
> *Friday, September 9 (big day)*
> -	Magic Kingdom for 9:00am BBB appointment (what time do I need to leave for this?)
> -	Lunch at Cinderellas Royal Table at 12:15pm
> -	MK closes early this night, so back to GKTW for dinner
> -	Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu 7:30 to 8:30pm
> 
> *Saturday, September 10 (big day)*
> -	Horseback riding at GKTW at 8:00am
> -	Animal Kingdom from 10:00 to 3:00pmish
> -	Hop to Hollywood Studios from mid-afternoon (3:30ish) to close
> -	Fantasmic at 8:30pm (if we are up to itor bag to GKTW for Mayor Claytons Birthday Party if we are not)
> 
> *Sunday, September  11 (short, easier day)*
> -	Sea World 10:00 to 5:00pm
> -	Giant Candyland Game 7:30 to 8:30pm
> 
> *Monday, September 12 (big day)*
> -	Disney characters at GKTW 8:00 to 8:30am
> -	Epcot all day
> -	Dinner at Akershus at 5:10 pm
> -	Hop to Magic Kingdom for evening until close
> -	Wishes at 9:00pm
> 
> *Tuesday, September 13 (big day)*
> -	Nick characters at GKTW from 8:30 to 9:15am
> -	Universal Studios all day
> -	Big Splash Bash 6:00 to 8:30pm (Will this still be going on during September?)
> 
> *Wednesday, September 14 (short day)*
> -	Horseback riding at GKTW at 8:00am
> -	Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure all day
> -	Enjoy GKTW
> 
> *Thursday, September 15 (travel day)*
> -	Disney characters at GKTW at 8:00 to 8:30
> -	Enjoy GKTW in morning
> -	Check out  (Time?)
> -	Flight at 2:00pm
> 
> 
> Whaddayathink?



Well, IT looks like a great plan although I would plan that if things don't go to plan that you just take it easy and go with the flow.  Get to MK early for that BBB appointment!....  We did for our CRT and it made the difference.  Just tell them you have a 9 bbb appt and they'll let you on through!  The park without people is great.  We didn't have a BBB appointment but getting there early I was able to get my DD's photos done at the BBB photo studio!

I encourage to enjoy GKTW as much as possible!!!!  It looks like you have that planned!

We didn't hop any so I can't help on that.... we were too tired...!  
DOn't forget to book a tuck in with the Mayor or his wife!  It's the best!!!!  You can do that when you are there....
  Have fun!!!!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

blessedmom4 said:


> *Please keep our family in prayer, my DH Dad isn't excpected to live through the weekend and we have a flight out tonight for Maryland (the soonest we could get). Please pray he hangs on until we can see him.*



 Prayers for your fil and your entire family.


----------



## jdmmom

I have just begun a PT report for my sweet wish child, Emily, and our family.  Below is the link to that report!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2763774


----------



## angeque143

IrishIz said:


> I made Audrey an appointment at the BBB.  I've called a few times to get reservations for the Royal Table.  We leave in a few weeks.  The first time I called...booked and I'm not shocked.  The second time I call...lunch available and I'm shocked!  There are 7 of us so I really never expected to get reservation on such short notice.
> 
> Audrey knows about the BBB but doesn't know that after that she's eating with the princesses.  She will find out when we get there for our reservation.


----------



## xanphylus

blessedmom4 said:


> *Please keep our family in prayer, my DH Dad isn't excpected to live through the weekend and we have a flight out tonight for Maryland (the soonest we could get). Please pray he hangs on until we can see him.*



Will be praying for him and you guys as well Judy!!!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

We've been gifted again! Hop on over to see what kind of goodies Miss B and Aviecakes have found in the mail....


----------



## Synovial

Click here for Preston's Pre-trip report


----------



## Synovial

Hi!


----------



## Sean's momma

Well we have finally made it to Arkansas.  That was the longest trip of my life. I have updated my PTR with some info feel free to go check it out.

Also on a seperate note, I just found out that a friend of mine passed away the night before last and if I could get some prayers for her family I would appreciate it. She had 3 children, a nearly 5 year old, a 3 year old and a 16 month old. She was only 26. Thanks guys!


----------



## katieb4

Synovial said:


> Hi!



  Hi!!



Sean's momma said:


> Well we have finally made it to Arkansas.  That was the longest trip of my life. I have updated my PTR with some info feel free to go check it out.
> 
> Also on a seperate note, I just found out that a friend of mine passed away the night before last and if I could get some prayers for her family I would appreciate it. She had 3 children, a nearly 5 year old, a 3 year old and a 16 month old. She was only 26. Thanks guys!



  oh no!  how incredibly sad!!!  Will do!


----------



## jon03015

blessedmom4 said:


> *Please keep our family in prayer, my DH Dad isn't excpected to live through the weekend and we have a flight out tonight for Maryland (the soonest we could get). Please pray he hangs on until we can see him.*



Sorry to hear that. You will be in our prayers! We have had a few deaths in out family recently, it is such a tough thing to go through. Hugs!

I just updated out PTR (even though it is 12- 18 months out) about Austin's transplant. AUSTIN WILL BE GETTING HIS TRANSPLANT THIS TUESDAY!!!!!! We are so excited for him and so grateful that his uncle will be donating his kidney!


----------



## princessmamaof5

We opened our mailbox to some awesome Mickeymail On Wednesday Kenzies newmade Dis friend Katelyn and her mama Carrie had sent Kenzie something awesome for her trip!!!!!!

We have Mickey Mail


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> We opened our mailbox to some awesome Mickeymail On Wednesday Kenzies newmade Dis friend Katelyn and her mama Carrie had sent Kenzie something awesome for her trip!!!!!!
> 
> We have Mickey Mail



Oh how nice


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> Oh Judy I'm sorry to here about your DH's dad... I hope you get to have some time before he goes and I hope that you will have what you need durig this time.  Praying 4 u all....
> Brooke





mysevendwarfs said:


> Prayers for your fil and your entire family.





xanphylus said:


> Will be praying for him and you guys as well Judy!!!!!





jon03015 said:


> Sorry to hear that. You will be in our prayers! We have had a few deaths in out family recently, it is such a tough thing to go through. Hugs!
> 
> I just updated out PTR (even though it is 12- 18 months out) about Austin's transplant. AUSTIN WILL BE GETTING HIS TRANSPLANT THIS TUESDAY!!!!!! We are so excited for him and so grateful that his uncle will be donating his kidney! *What a BLESSING!!! I will be praying!*



*A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*


----------



## brookerene

blessedmom4 said:


> *A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*



I'm sorry you didn't make it but I'm glad to hear your positive expression of his life.... God Bless!


----------



## brookerene

princessmamaof5 said:


> We opened our mailbox to some awesome Mickeymail On Wednesday Kenzies newmade Dis friend Katelyn and her mama Carrie had sent Kenzie something awesome for her trip!!!!!!
> 
> We have Mickey Mail



It was an an awesome Daisy shirt!!!! Yay!


----------



## livndisney

blessedmom4 said:


> *A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## crashbb

blessedmom4 said:


> *A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*



I'm sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Owensheart

princessmamaof5 said:


> We opened our mailbox to some awesome Mickeymail On Wednesday Kenzies newmade Dis friend Katelyn and her mama Carrie had sent Kenzie something awesome for her trip!!!!!!
> 
> We have Mickey Mail



That is a great Daisy shirt!!  I love that one!


----------



## Owensheart

blessedmom4 said:


> *A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*



I am so so sorry for your loss.  My heart and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Owensheart

We just spent the last week at Lucile Packard Children's Hospital at Stanford.  Owen had a cardiac cath and MRI to determine if he would finally qualify for the next open heart surgery for his single ventricle (the Fontan).  We didn't get the news we were looking for, as he does NOT qualify at this time.  We will continue to treat him with superhuman medication doses and increased his oxygen from 1 to 2.5 liters.  While it wasn't the news we wanted to hear.. it is all part of a bigger plan.  He is doing pretty well clinically right now and so we will take the next six months and enjoy them.  

In six months, we will travel back to Stanford for another cath and mri and go from there.  

It's hard to not get caught up in predicting the future.  At some point, if the Fontan never becomes an option, transplant will be the only road.  As long as we have options, I can keep my optimism!

I'm going to call our wish granters this week and see if they are making progress on dates.  They need to reserve the portable oxygen concentrator for the plane at least three months in advance since he'll need about 8 extra batteries to last the 5.5 hour flight.  It's hard enough to find a POC with two extra batteries, let alone 8.  

Thanks for following along.


----------



## LindaBabe

blessedmom4 said:


> *A heartfelt THANK YOU to those of you who have prayed for our family. Pete's Dad died Friday early AM. Even if we had jumped in the car when we first found out, he was so ill, we would not have made it in time. He had a wonderful,full life. He will be missed.  to those of you who have experienced this same pain. Our DIS family is the best!*



I am so sorry for your family's loss.  He will live forever in your hearts.



Owensheart said:


> We just spent the last week at Lucile Packard Children's Hospital at Stanford.  Owen had a cardiac cath and MRI to determine if he would finally qualify for the next open heart surgery for his single ventricle (the Fontan).  We didn't get the news we were looking for, as he does NOT qualify at this time.  We will continue to treat him with superhuman medication doses and increased his oxygen from 1 to 2.5 liters.  While it wasn't the news we wanted to hear.. it is all part of a bigger plan.  He is doing pretty well clinically right now and so we will take the next six months and enjoy them.
> 
> In six months, we will travel back to Stanford for another cath and mri and go from there.
> 
> It's hard to not get caught up in predicting the future.  At some point, if the Fontan never becomes an option, transplant will be the only road.  As long as we have options, I can keep my optimism!
> 
> I'm going to call our wish granters this week and see if they are making progress on dates.  They need to reserve the portable oxygen concentrator for the plane at least three months in advance since he'll need about 8 extra batteries to last the 5.5 hour flight.  It's hard enough to find a POC with two extra batteries, let alone 8.
> 
> Thanks for following along.



 Fingers crossed that the wish granters can get it together for Owen, soon.


----------



## Menfusse

Hello everyone.  Trying to keep up with everything, but I just don't get a chance to be on here very much.  

We got our pamphlet from GKTW with our names and such.  Makes it very real!  We are leaving in the wee hours of the morning on the 19th.  

I wonder if anybody has any suggestions for what days are best to go where, being there from a Saturday through a Thursday?  

We have not made any plans and I haven't really looked through any sites.  I can't afford to do a paid site, and since we are complete Disney virgins and just thankful to be going on what will probably be a once in a lifetime vacation for us, I figured we'd just take it as it comes and enjoy it no matter what.  

But, reading through posts about touring plans and things...I'm worried we should at least have some kind of basic plan?  I don't really know where to start?


----------



## jon03015

Today is the day!!! Austin get's his kidney transplant today!!! Just about to go down to surgery.  Excited and nervous.


----------



## chelleydi77

jon03015 said:


> Today is the day!!! Austin get's his kidney transplant today!!! Just about to go down to surgery.  Excited and nervous.



I hope everything goes well!  Y'all are in my prayers!


----------



## IrishIz

Menfusse said:


> Hello everyone.  Trying to keep up with everything, but I just don't get a chance to be on here very much.
> 
> We got our pamphlet from GKTW with our names and such.  Makes it very real!  We are leaving in the wee hours of the morning on the 19th.
> 
> I wonder if anybody has any suggestions for what days are best to go where, being there from a Saturday through a Thursday?
> 
> We have not made any plans and I haven't really looked through any sites.  I can't afford to do a paid site, and since we are complete Disney virgins and just thankful to be going on what will probably be a once in a lifetime vacation for us, I figured we'd just take it as it comes and enjoy it no matter what.
> 
> But, reading through posts about touring plans and things...I'm worried we should at least have some kind of basic plan?  I don't really know where to start?





You really don't always need a plan.  For our trip we have 2 things planned....Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique and lunch at the Royal Table (not even sure how I pulled that off since I only called a week or so ago and our trip is REALLY soon).  That was planned because it needed to be.

We have no other plans.

What I would recommend is planning on day at Magic Kingdom.  It's really the main park and quite wonderful.

If you go to Animal Kingdom we have found that you can do that in a short period of time.  We don't really do a lot there but the safari is great.  So if you can get there early and knock it out you can probably hit a portion of Epcot or Hollywood Studios afterwards.  Epcot has the countries and Innoventions areas.  Innoventions is a great learning space about technology, the earth and so much more.  The countries can be neat but if I needed to skip something that is probably what I would skip.

We don't think we are going to be at Universal much.  Our MAW is for my 7 year old daughter and it doesn't look like she's going to get a lot out of it.  So we will play that one by ear.

Are you getting the 3 at WDW, 2 at Universal and 1 at SW?


----------



## Menfusse

IrishIz said:


> You really don't always need a plan.  For our trip we have 2 things planned....Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique and lunch at the Royal Table (not even sure how I pulled that off since I only called a week or so ago and our trip is REALLY soon).  That was planned because it needed to be.
> 
> We have no other plans.
> 
> What I would recommend is planning on day at Magic Kingdom.  It's really the main park and quite wonderful.
> 
> If you go to Animal Kingdom we have found that you can do that in a short period of time.  We don't really do a lot there but the safari is great.  So if you can get there early and knock it out you can probably hit a portion of Epcot or Hollywood Studios afterwards.  Epcot has the countries and Innoventions areas.  Innoventions is a great learning space about technology, the earth and so much more.  The countries can be neat but if I needed to skip something that is probably what I would skip.
> 
> We don't think we are going to be at Universal much.  Our MAW is for my 7 year old daughter and it doesn't look like she's going to get a lot out of it.  So we will play that one by ear.
> 
> Are you getting the 3 at WDW, 2 at Universal and 1 at SW?


Yeah, we get 3 day tickets to WDW, then the universal and sw tickets.  We aren't planning to do universal at all.  Emily is 5 and I don't think there is much she'd enjoy really there either, plus the height restrictions on a lot of the rides knock her out anyway, lol.  She's a squirt.  Plus, she specified in her wish for a trip to the beach, so we'll have to plan a day for that.  She does want to do SW though, specifically feeding the dolphins.


----------



## katieb4

jon03015 said:


> Today is the day!!! Austin get's his kidney transplant today!!! Just about to go down to surgery.  Excited and nervous.



Prayers for your little guy and the big guy donating!!

We're skipping universal too.....our wish girl is also a peanut and there really isn't much she could do there...and I know she is going to LOVE the beach!! Mom and Dad would love to do HPotter.....hopefully some day we will!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

We just got a call from MAW and they said that POSSIBLE dates are August 22-28!!!!! OMG We are so shocked! We just met with the wish granter two months ago and we may be leaving this month! We gotta start planning! Maroo, we got dates!


----------



## angcmom

Menfusse said:


> Hello everyone.  Trying to keep up with everything, but I just don't get a chance to be on here very much.
> 
> We got our pamphlet from GKTW with our names and such.  Makes it very real!  We are leaving in the wee hours of the morning on the 19th.
> 
> I wonder if anybody has any suggestions for what days are best to go where, being there from a Saturday through a Thursday?
> 
> We have not made any plans and I haven't really looked through any sites.  I can't afford to do a paid site, and since we are complete Disney virgins and just thankful to be going on what will probably be a once in a lifetime vacation for us, I figured we'd just take it as it comes and enjoy it no matter what.
> 
> But, reading through posts about touring plans and things...I'm worried we should at least have some kind of basic plan?  I don't really know where to start?



Some things you can do that will be helpful will be to start gathering information, such as park hours, fireworks show times, parade times and the schedule of events at GKTW, and start from there. I know for us, there are a few events that we would like to attend at GKTW, so those will definitely be shorter park days.  Our dates "should" be arriving Tuesday and departing the following Thursday (we are going to extend our trip and stay somewhere else beginning Monday night) so I began with filling in what we wanted to do at GKTW.

I would also write down the "don't miss" things that you the girls really want to do.  Depending on the parks, you'll want to check out the hours they are open.

Typically, I am a "go with the flow" type of person, but I also know that this will be a once in lifetime trip for our family so a little bit of preparation upfront will help in the long run.  I don't subscribe to a paid site....I think this site is the absolute best and have learned so much from it.

I know your family will have a great trip!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

So, as we are approaching our trip, are there any "Must-do's" at GKTW for teenagers? Remember, I'm a child at heart.


----------



## imkksmom

I can't believe 6 months have gone by already.  It looks like we are traveling in October.  I'm not sure if I'm posting right because no one ever responds when I post lol.  

I know there are some people who make Disney outfits I'm wondering if there are any discounts available?  Thanks


----------



## angcmom

Happy Dreams1 said:


> So, as we are approaching our trip, are there any "Must-do's" at GKTW for teenagers? Remember, I'm a child at heart.



When I showed my son the schedule of events at GKTW, he said "oh, I really want to go to the giant Candy Land game."  He was dead serious.  He is 13.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

angcmom said:


> When I showed my son the schedule of events at GKTW, he said "oh, I really want to go to the giant Candy Land game."  He was dead serious.  He is 13.


aaaaawww. lol

So what's that?


----------



## 21hearts

Hello! My name is Melissa and my daughter Rachel is being granted a wish. We kind of did things backwards because her genetics doctor sent the paperwork over two months too early and the make-a-wish people didn't realize it until I pointed out that Rachel wasn't two and a half yet (she will be on the 22nd of this month). The wish granter I spoke to did tell me that yes Rachel qualifies for a wish but we can't start the paperwork until the 22nd of this month.  I've been lurking on this thread for a few months and I LOVE to see everyone's wishes coming true! I've gotten teary eyed more then once reading this thread. 

Rachel was born with Proteus Syndrome - which affects her development, brain/skull and physically (right side of body is bigger length & width of her left). 

I look forward to sharing our wish journey with everyone and getting to experience yours as well.


----------



## livndisney

imkksmom said:


> I can't believe 6 months have gone by already.  It looks like we are traveling in October.  I'm not sure if I'm posting right because no one ever responds when I post lol.
> 
> I know there are some people who make Disney outfits I'm wondering if there are any discounts available?  Thanks



There is no selling allowed on the DIS. But you may want to take a look at Ebay or Etsy. There are some cute Disney clothes.

You can also check Walmart. They usually have Disney tees for under 10.00. You can also buy plain tees and do some iron ons. There is a creative board here that can help you design the iron ons.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I'm getting really excited for this trip! I'm even excited doing my summer project.

I have a few questions, though. How's the heat in Orlando during late August? Does it really rain A LOT? What are the types of fireworks they're displaying? You see, we haven't been to WDW, in 12 years, so we're pretty much going as newbies.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

21hearts said:


> Hello! My name is Melissa and my daughter Rachel is being granted a wish. We kind of did things backwards because her genetics doctor sent the paperwork over two months too early and the make-a-wish people didn't realize it until I pointed out that Rachel wasn't two and a half yet (she will be on the 22nd of this month). The wish granter I spoke to did tell me that yes Rachel qualifies for a wish but we can't start the paperwork until the 22nd of this month.  I've been lurking on this thread for a few months and I LOVE to see everyone's wishes coming true! I've gotten teary eyed more then once reading this thread.
> 
> Rachel was born with Proteus Syndrome - which affects her development, brain/skull and physically (right side of body is bigger length & width of her left).
> 
> I look forward to sharing our wish journey with everyone and getting to experience yours as well.



Hi! I bet you're very excited for them to start the paperwork and finally get things moving! I also love to read the trip reports! Is that your daughter on your profile pic? She looks adorable!


----------



## livndisney

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I'm getting really excited for this trip! I'm even excited doing my summer project.
> 
> I have a few questions, though. *How's the heat in Orlando during late August? Does it really rain A LOT?* What are the types of fireworks they're displaying? You see, we haven't been to WDW, in 12 years, so we're pretty much going as newbies.



HOT! I will give you an example, I just stopped in at Downtown Disney. I was there less than an hour, 15 minutes of that in a/c and was drenched in sweat. 

Make use of Fastpass and evening hours. Expect afternoon showers. They don't usually last long. Do not expect the shower to cool things off. Expect it to be humid! Plan air conditioned lunches/breaks. Do one outside thing and then an indoor thing. Most lines are covered and some are airconditioned.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

livndisney said:


> HOT! I will give you an example, I just stopped in at Downtown Disney. I was there less than an hour, 15 minutes of that in a/c and was drenched in sweat.
> 
> Make use of Fastpass and evening hours. Expect afternoon showers. They don't usually last long. Do not expect the shower to cool things off. Expect it to be humid! Plan air conditioned lunches/breaks. Do one outside thing and then an indoor thing. Most lines are covered and some are airconditioned.



Okay, thanks. I live in Puerto Rico, so we're kinda used to humidity. I guess the GAC will help all of that, plus the magic button. Yeah, I kinda expected for someone to say "afternoon showers."


----------



## livndisney

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, thanks. I live in Puerto Rico, so we're kinda used to humidity. I guess the GAC will help all of that, plus the magic button. Yeah, I kinda expected for someone to say "afternoon showers."



Just remember no GAC/"magic button" helps with distance. From the entrance of Epcot to the first airconditioned location is a long haul. The same with AK. And the terrain is not even so you will be "hiking" quite a bit. Make sure you stay hydrated.


----------



## livndisney

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, thanks. I live in Puerto Rico, so we're kinda used to humidity. I guess the GAC will help all of that, plus the magic button. Yeah, I kinda expected for someone to say "afternoon showers."



I just looked at the weather in San Juan, it said 82 with a feels like of 90. Orlando right now is 94 with a feels like of 101. Main Street is even hotter LOL.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

livndisney said:


> *Just remember no GAC/"magic button" helps with distance.* From the entrance of Epcot to the first airconditioned location is a long haul. The same with AK. And the terrain is not even so you will be "hiking" quite a bit. Make sure you stay hydrated.





livndisney said:


> I just looked at the weather in San Juan, it said 82 with a feels like of 90. Orlando right now is 94 with a feels like of 101. Main Street is even hotter LOL.



Yeah, we know. But my mom is always prepared and brings water bottles in her backpacks. I don't remember Disney World at all so this may as well be my first visit. We're so excited. We hope they confirm the dates by next week!


----------



## 21hearts

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hi! I bet you're very excited for them to start the paperwork and finally get things moving! I also love to read the trip reports! Is that your daughter on your profile pic? She looks adorable!



Hi and thanks! Once we get dates and the such I will start a TR. That's actually my son with Tinkerbell. He has a crush on her. It is about time I switched my picture through so I am going to add one of Rachel and me.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

21hearts said:


> Hi and thanks! Once we get dates and the such I will start a TR. That's actually my son with Tinkerbell. He has a crush on her. It is about time I switched my picture through so I am going to add one of Rachel and me.



 I am SOO sorry for the mix-up! I really am. This is very awkward for me. Well...I can't wait to see Rachel!!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

21hearts said:


> Hi and thanks! Once we get dates and the such I will start a TR. That's actually my son with Tinkerbell. He has a crush on her. It is about time I switched my picture through so I am going to add one of Rachel and me.



I just saw the pic! You and her are beautiful!


----------



## 21hearts

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I am SOO sorry for the mix-up! I really am. This is very awkward for me. Well...I can't wait to see Rachel!!!!



Its okay.  It isn't the first time it's happened. Troy really needed a hair cut on that trip.


----------



## Owensheart

jon03015 said:


> Today is the day!!! Austin get's his kidney transplant today!!! Just about to go down to surgery.  Excited and nervous.



He is in our prayers!!  What an exciting, scary, day for you all.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Owensheart

Menfusse said:


> Hello everyone.  Trying to keep up with everything, but I just don't get a chance to be on here very much.
> 
> We got our pamphlet from GKTW with our names and such.  Makes it very real!  We are leaving in the wee hours of the morning on the 19th.
> 
> I wonder if anybody has any suggestions for what days are best to go where, being there from a Saturday through a Thursday?
> 
> We have not made any plans and I haven't really looked through any sites.  I can't afford to do a paid site, and since we are complete Disney virgins and just thankful to be going on what will probably be a once in a lifetime vacation for us, I figured we'd just take it as it comes and enjoy it no matter what.
> 
> But, reading through posts about touring plans and things...I'm worried we should at least have some kind of basic plan?  I don't really know where to start?



Welcome!  We haven't been on Owen's wish trip yet, but are hoping for December.  I am trying not to plan too much, but I know I will.  I sat down with my two kids and let them each pick one place they wanted to eat and they made a list of their top 10 must see rides/places!  We will work around that!

We are so excited for Universal because my 3 yr old and 11 yr old are both Harry Potter fanatics.  Owen also loves Curious George, Spiderman, Shrek and will love Suessville.  

Magic Kingdom is a must, all day event!  Hollywood Studios is going to be a big one on our list because Owen loves all the pixar characters and they all seem to hang out there.  

Just look into the parks with your kids online and figure out what they really want to see and do.  Plan around that. 

Also.. plan a down day.. one day to enjoy GKTW!!  Sleep in.  Eat lots of yummy food.  And go with the flow.  That's our best vacation advice!!


----------



## Owensheart

Still no word from MAW.  Just a background.. Owen made his wish in March.. we heard nothing.  A few weeks back, I called one wish granter and she moved to S. America.  I called the other with no response.  I thought I'd try the second one again, and her phone is disconnected and her email was bounced back undelivered.  

I called one of the local wish managers and she just said "oh.. I'll have to try emailing her then".  Kinda like I was bothering her. I let her know that Owen has increased oxygen needs and he will need a Portable oxygen concentrator for the flight with about 8 extra batteries. Not something that can be reserved last minute.  She said..  "we usually wait until the week before to get that reserved".   I got the "I'll be in touch" and the call ended.  

Has anyone else had wish granters that disappeared?  I feel like we are hanging, but hopefully it will all come together.  Who do ya'll contact with questions?  Dates?  Specific isntructions on oxygen?  Wish Granters.. wish managers?  How long do you think I should wait for contact again?  Couple weeks?  A month?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> Still no word from MAW.  Just a background.. Owen made his wish in March.. we heard nothing.  A few weeks back, I called one wish granter and she moved to S. America.  I called the other with no response.  I thought I'd try the second one again, and her phone is disconnected and her email was bounced back undelivered.
> 
> I called one of the local wish managers and she just said "oh.. I'll have to try emailing her then".  Kinda like I was bothering her. I let her know that Owen has increased oxygen needs and he will need a Portable oxygen concentrator for the flight with about 8 extra batteries. Not something that can be reserved last minute.  She said..  "we usually wait until the week before to get that reserved".   I got the "I'll be in touch" and the call ended.
> 
> Has anyone else had wish granters that disappeared?  I feel like we are hanging, but hopefully it will all come together.  Who do ya'll contact with questions?  Dates?  Specific isntructions on oxygen?  Wish Granters.. wish managers?  How long do you think I should wait for contact again?  Couple weeks?  A month?



I'm really sorry that not everything is going smoothly. The lady she have acted more concerned about this. Well, I was deemed eligible for a wish last October 2010 and was not contacted for a meeting until June 2011!! Almost a year later! But I think that was on the extreme side. I think God id repaying all that time waiting because we got a call yesterday saying a space just opened for Aug. 22-28! This is very short notice, considering my wish granter told me that there was a VERY long Wait list to go to WDW. A blessing, I suppose.
You should definitely call back in a week, maybe less.


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> We are so excited for Universal because my 3 yr old and 11 yr old are both Harry Potter fanatics.  Owen also loves Curious George, Spiderman, Shrek and will love Suessville.



I love Harry Potter fanatics!! In fact, I'm one as well. When I volunteer at GKTW, I wear a Harry Potter robe and carry a wand unless I'm in the Ice Cream Palace! Sounds like you have a great plan!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

NewDrama12, we'll be at GKTW in 19 days. Just a question regarding my family. We will be a family of 3: My mom, my sister(21), and me(16). Do you see a lot of teens at GKTW? I read that there's like this teen hangout place...? But I am also a child at heart, so I don't mind activities that's mainly for younger kids. I'm even planning to spend like half an hour each day at the playground and such! I love playgrounds!
Do you have any advise for us? We got the call yesterday, and it's pretty short notice.


----------



## newdrama12

Happy Dreams1 said:


> NewDrama12, we'll be at GKTW in 19 days. Just a question regarding my family. We will be a family of 3: My mom, my sister(21), and me(16). Do you see a lot of teens at GKTW? I read that there's like this teen hangout place...? But I am also a child at heart, so I don't mind activities that's mainly for younger kids. I'm even planning to spend like half an hour each day at the playground and such! I love playgrounds!
> Do you have any advise for us? We got the call yesterday, and it's pretty short notice.



There is a game room in Amberville where some of the teens hang out since that is where the pool table, Nintendo Wii and the Xbox 360s are set up. Others like to hang out at the pool or they are just hanging out with their younger siblings.


----------



## Owensheart

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I'm really sorry that not everything is going smoothly. The lady she have acted more concerned about this. Well, I was deemed eligible for a wish last October 2010 and was not contacted for a meeting until June 2011!! Almost a year later! But I think that was on the extreme side. I think God id repaying all that time waiting because we got a call yesterday saying a space just opened for Aug. 22-28! This is very short notice, considering my wish granter told me that there was a VERY long Wait list to go to WDW. A blessing, I suppose.
> You should definitely call back in a week, maybe less.



 I am so excited that you are going this month!  It'll be hot.. but I have read that GKTW has passes to the Disney waterparks and that would be a great way to cool off!!  I know if my kids were older, we'd be all over that!  

I'm sure there is a ton to do for teens at GKTW as well.  I would take goofy pictures, hang out in the ice cream parlor, play in the pool, just soak it all in!  You are going to have a great time!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> I am so excited that you are going this month!  It'll be hot.. but I have read that GKTW has passes to the Disney waterparks and that would be a great way to cool off!!  I know if my kids were older, we'd be all over that!
> 
> I'm sure there is a ton to do for teens at GKTW as well.  I would take goofy pictures, hang out in the ice cream parlor, play in the pool, just soak it all in!  You are going to have a great time!!



Thank you SO much! We are just waiting for THE call of confirmation!
Yeah, the first thing my sister said was exactly that, "It'll be hot!"
When we get back, I'll write a full TR with pics! I'll be attending my first week of school then it's off to disney! Please keep us updated on your situation!


----------



## IrishIz

A little nervous.

We leave REALLY soon...next week.  We have nothing but our departure dates and times.  That's it.  We were told the volunteers would be calling to set up coming out one last time to give us our "stuff"....hasn't happened.  

I hate calling the volunteers and being a pest but these plans are made and we need to know details.  We are leaving so soon and have no clue what we are supposed to do about the rental car or anything else.

Next week we have some medical appointments and I would really like to not meet those nights (so I can clean the house up).  Well that means we have almost no time to meet.  

I guess I'm going to call them because I can't keep waiting.  I feel like I'm not being grateful.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

IrishIz said:


> A little nervous.
> 
> We leave REALLY soon...next week.  We have nothing but our departure dates and times.  That's it.  We were told the volunteers would be calling to set up coming out one last time to give us our "stuff"....hasn't happened.
> 
> I hate calling the volunteers and being a pest but these plans are made and we need to know details.  We are leaving so soon and have no clue what we are supposed to do about the rental car or anything else.
> 
> Next week we have some medical appointments and I would really like to not meet those nights (so I can clean the house up).  Well that means we have almost no time to meet.
> 
> I guess I'm going to call them because I can't keep waiting.  I feel like I'm not being grateful.



Don't worry about feeling "ungrateful." Explain to them your concerns. I'm sure that by calling just once, they won't think you're a nuisance. You want to be prepared and you'll be doing the right thing. It's not confirmed yet, but we might be leaving August 22. That's the only thing we know for now. We're really nervous as to when we're gonna know any more info.


----------



## IrishIz

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Don't worry about feeling "ungrateful." Explain to them your concerns. I'm sure that by calling just once, they won't think you're a nuisance. You want to be prepared and you'll be doing the right thing. It's not confirmed yet, but we might be leaving August 22. That's the only thing we know for now. We're really nervous as to when we're gonna know any more info.




We found out not that long ago we were leaving in a short period of time and I was okay with that.  I just don't know when they plan to give us details.  I was told our volunteers would be out but we haven't heard from them and I can't find their cell numbers.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

IrishIz said:


> We found out not that long ago we were leaving in a short period of time and I was okay with that.  I just don't know when they plan to give us details.  I was told our volunteers would be out but we haven't heard from them and I can't find their cell numbers.



That really sucks but I'm sure they're gonna let everything crumble. We found out yesterday we are leaving in 19 days!


----------



## kdzbear

To everyone who is going in the next few months: Disney will give you FREE cups of ice water at any counter service locations. You just need to ask for it. Many people forget about this useful tip when they are hot and tired at the parks!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kdzbear said:


> To everyone who is going in the next few months: Disney will give you FREE cups of ice water at any counter service locations. You just need to ask for it. Many people forget about this useful tip when they are hot and tired at the parks!



Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

kdzbear said:


> To everyone who is going in the next few months: Disney will give you FREE cups of ice water at any counter service locations. You just need to ask for it. Many people forget about this useful tip when they are hot and tired at the parks!



 We made great use of this tip that I read about here!  Thanks for the reminder for other wishtrippers!


----------



## livndisney

kdzbear said:


> To everyone who is going in the next few months: Disney will give you FREE cups of ice water at any counter service locations. You just need to ask for it. Many people forget about this useful tip when they are hot and tired at the parks!



Disney gives free water year round. Some locations may just hand you a cup, others may hand you a cup of ice.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

A quick question concerning airline travel, is checking in the luggage at the airport free? What do we do to make that happen? Do we have to show them something?


----------



## disneymomma01

YAY!! for all of the families preparing for their BIG trips!! We cannot wait to read your trip reports!! 

I just updated our pre-trip report!! An idea for a countdown & a little mushy reflection on my part!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> NewDrama12, we'll be at GKTW in 19 days. Just a question regarding my family. We will be a family of 3: My mom, my sister(21), and me(16). Do you see a lot of teens at GKTW? I read that there's like this teen hangout place...? But I am also a child at heart, so I don't mind activities that's mainly for younger kids. I'm even planning to spend like half an hour each day at the playground and such! I love playgrounds!
> Do you have any advise for us? We got the call yesterday, and it's pretty short notice.



Claudia...trust me... you will have a blast. Congrats on getting dates and fast. I thought you wanted to go in Dec?


----------



## LindaBabe

If you can't get hold of your wish granters, why not call the local organization office granting your wish?  You can rightly express your concern and let them know how difficult the next week is going to be for you. 

 I don't think that's ungrateful at all - gratitude doesn't enter into it - it's just  a problem that together you can work out.  All will be well.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Claudia...trust me... you will have a blast. Congrats on getting dates and fast. I thought you wanted to go in Dec?



Thanks! Well, at first, I did. But then our wish granter told us that this may be the only chance at going in 2011.  So we took it. We're just kinda nervous right now cus it's not yet confirmed and I'd be SO bummed out if they say that we're not going. I mean, can you imagine that.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Okay, so I really some questions and a very premature itinerary posted on my Pre-trip report. It's down below on my signature. Please go check it out. Go to the last page.


----------



## DaveF45150

Sorry for a late posting......2 weeks ago Cedar Fair parks held a fundraiser for Give Kids the World. We had to ride a roller coaster from 8am until 5pm. We did get breaks and a hour for lunch. We were featured on all of our local news channels. I am posting a video that one of the other riders posted on youtube. I got about 75 rides in on the coaster before the storm rolled in. A few other guys got in over 100 cycles on the ride. Out of the 9 parks that where doing this we raised a total of $60,000 to $70,000. The park I was at ranked third this year up from ninth last year. Here is a little video of the event.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dprW2-zm0zA

I am already signed up for next year! Can't wait.


----------



## maroo

I am back!  It has been a while since I have posted!  

I should have time tonight to update the links on page one!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> I am back!  It has been a while since I have posted!
> 
> I should have time tonight to update the links on page one!



Yeah! Haven't seen you on here in a while! Glad you're back!


----------



## Owensheart

Owen was assigned a new wish granter...she emailed me and seems like she's on the ball!  Finally.  Hoping to get dates sometime in the next few weeks.  I am so excited to start planning!


----------



## princessmamaof5

so happy that someones getting somewhere with your wish owensheart. Im looking forward to following your ptr in the up and coming weeks and hoping dates readh you soon !!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> Owen was assigned a new wish granter...she emailed me and seems like she's on the ball!  Finally.  Hoping to get dates sometime in the next few weeks.  I am so excited to start planning!



 YAY! So happy for you! My mom's being very scretive about everything. I don't even know if I'm really going to WDW in 18 days. She told it's not for sure blah blah blah..but then she says. "I can't tell you everything," or, "I've already told you everything, trust me."


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Owensheart said:


> Owen was assigned a new wish granter...she emailed me and seems like she's on the ball!  Finally.  Hoping to get dates sometime in the next few weeks.  I am so excited to start planning!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## maroo

Owensheart said:


> Owen was assigned a new wish granter...she emailed me and seems like she's on the ball!  Finally.  Hoping to get dates sometime in the next few weeks.  I am so excited to start planning!



woot woot!!   awesome!!


----------



## jon03015

Happy Dreams1 said:


> YAY! So happy for you! My mom's being very scretive about everything. I don't even know if I'm really going to WDW in 18 days. She told it's not for sure blah blah blah..but then she says. "I can't tell you everything," or, "I've already told you everything, trust me."



I am sure she has something up her sleeve, how fun for you! It will be so good, excited for you!!!



maroo said:


> I am back!  It has been a while since I have posted!
> 
> I should have time tonight to update the links on page one!


 
Yeah!!! Maroo it is good to see you! Can't wait to read up.



Austin's transplant went smoothly!!!! He is stable and we are working through everything. His donor is sick though, so we are hoping he will be better soon.


----------



## maroo

jon03015 said:


> Yeah!!! Maroo it is good to see you! Can't wait to read up.



Ok...that is just freaky!  I JUST prayed for you guys about 5 min ago.  



So glad you guys are doing ok!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jon03015 said:


> I am sure she has something up her sleeve, how fun for you! It will be so good, excited for you!!!



 I won't assume anything so I won't get my hopes up. I'd be reall horrified if I don't up going to Disney.


----------



## jewjubean

*Are there any other Wish Granter's here?? I'm from the South Louisiana area  I'd love pick your brain's for ideas!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the Wish Trip blogs!!!!!*


----------



## angeque143

We are getting down to the wire!! UGGH! One bedroomw has been taken over by luggage for Disney and Carissa'a college things! WOWZA!!


----------



## restful urchin

jewjubean said:


> *Are there any other Wish Granter's here?? I'm from the South Louisiana area  I'd love pick your brain's for ideas!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the Wish Trip blogs!!!!!*



 Hi there,
 I'm a Wish Granter in Northern Alberta. 
I'm happy to talk wish planning with you!
I became a wish granter after reading the posts on the wish trip threads!

Liz


----------



## IrishIz

We heard from our volunteers last night.  She sent me a FB message and wants to come on Monday night.  So that is settled.

I was really worried because we were running out of time and we have some medical appointments and those days would just be bad.

So it's all settled for Monday.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

IrishIz said:


> We heard from our volunteers last night.  She sent me a FB message and wants to come on Monday night.  So that is settled.
> 
> I was really worried because we were running out of time and we have some medical appointments and those days would just be bad.
> 
> So it's all settled for Monday.



I'm so glad everything turned out okay! I knew it would!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I have not been feeling well today. As you may know, one of my diagnosis is premature beats of the hearts, called arrhythmia. With no history of cardiac serious, these are not serious. But of course, I have history. Since this morning, they've been coming in clusters ( bigeminy and trigeminy- that's when there's either an extra or missed beat every two or three beats). This can be very annoying as you don't get a break from having a missed beat every two beats and can cause fatigue. I've had about 5 clusters today, each with around 40 missed or extra beats. Sometimes, they come randomly( those I don't count), but today has not been good. 

I can recall my the wort day of my life regarding my arrhythmias during I did not recieve medical attention because I did not want to freak Mom out. It was during our vacation at Disneyland, we went to Universal Studios for the day. It was around 3 pm as we were headed back to the hotel( a one hour drive). I started getting a missed or extra beat every three beats or four. It continued for about an hour. I was completely exhausted after that hour and the family decided to get something to eat so we went to the mall. Miraculously, as we were eating I only had around 30 abnormal beats and I " took a break" it. Little did I know, that this was going to last until 9:00 am the following morning. 

When we headed back to the hotel, it started all over again as I watching TV. Lub dub Lub dub Lub dub -PAUSE- Lub dub lub dub -PAUSE-...When it started again, it didn't "stop" until three hours later. i don't know how to do the math here, but thhat's a lot of missed beats. By then, I started getting a pain in my chest every time there would be an abnormal beat because the contraction of the heart would be very powerful. Trust me, when you've dealt with more than 300 extra or missed beats, those extra beats start to hurt.- at least for me.-

I did not tell my parents anything 'cause I thought this would all pass. I went to bed early. Guess what woke me up? A very powerful extra beat. It continued on during breakfast. I know I shouldn't have done this and I NEVER WILL. I took an extra dose of my heart meds. I take beta-blockers. An hour later, everything stopped and I could finally breathe again. I think I learned a lesson. ALWAYS INFORM EVERYTHING.

I've commented to my mom about this today. We're not too concerned as they're not that frequent as THAT time. But if they continue on even when I'm in bed, I think we'll have to do something.


----------



## LindaBabe

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have not been feeling well today. As you may know, one of my diagnosis is premature beats of the hearts, called arrhythmia. With no history of cardiac serious, these are not serious. But of course, I have history. Since this morning, they've been coming in clusters ( bigeminy and trigeminy- that's when there's either an extra or missed beat every two or three beats). This can be very annoying as you don't get a break from having a missed beat every two beats and can cause fatigue. I've had about 5 clusters today, each with around 40 missed or extra beats. Sometimes, they come randomly( those I don't count), but today has not been good.
> 
> I can recall my the wort day of my life regarding my arrhythmias during I did not recieve medical attention because I did not want to freak Mom out. It was during our vacation at Disneyland, we went to Universal Studios for the day. It was around 3 pm as we were headed back to the hotel( a one hour drive). I started getting a missed or extra beat every three beats or four. It continued for about an hour. I was completely exhausted after that hour and the family decided to get something to eat so we went to the mall. Miraculously, as we were eating I only had around 30 abnormal beats and I " took a break" it. Little did I know, that this was going to last until 9:00 am the following morning.
> 
> When we headed back to the hotel, it started all over again as I watching TV. Lub dub Lub dub Lub dub -PAUSE- Lub dub lub dub -PAUSE-...When it started again, it didn't "stop" until three hours later. i don't know how to do the math here, but thhat's a lot of missed beats. By then, I started getting a pain in my chest every time there would be an abnormal beat because the contraction of the heart would be very powerful. Trust me, when you've dealt with more than 300 extra or missed beats, those extra beats start to hurt.- at least for me.-
> 
> I did not tell my parents anything 'cause I thought this would all pass. I went to bed early. Guess what woke me up? A very powerful extra beat. It continued on during breakfast. I know I shouldn't have done this and I NEVER WILL. I took an extra dose of my heart meds. I take beta-blockers. An hour later, everything stopped and I could finally breathe again. I think I learned a lesson. ALWAYS INFORM EVERYTHING.
> 
> I've commented to my mom about this today. We're not too concerned as they're not that frequent as THAT time. But if they continue on even when I'm in bed, I think we'll have to do something.



Grandma Linda, concerned old lady, here.  TELL YOUR MOTHER! EVERY time.   You didn't want to freak her out, but _think about how freaked out she would have been if you passed out in front of her!_  My goodness.


----------



## danut

LindaBabe said:


> Grandma Linda, concerned old lady, here.  TELL YOUR MOTHER! EVERY time.   You didn't want to freak her out, but _think about how freaked out she would have been if you passed out in front of her!_  My goodness.



I agree, please tell your mom.  As a mom, I want to know everything!


----------



## danut

Hi everyone....Sorry I have been MIA.  Hubbys work travels, kids getting sick and now me getting sick has taken all my time and energy. I am still feeling poorly, so I will have to catch up later, but I wanted to check in and also let you know that I posted some Mickey Mail pictures on Brendan's pre-trip report.  The wonderful person wants to be kept anonymous, but this person really brought some smiles to the faces of my kids!  If you have some time, check it out.  I promise to catch up soon!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

danut said:


> I agree, please tell your mom.  As a mom, I want to know everything!





LindaBabe said:


> Grandma Linda, concerned old lady, here.  TELL YOUR MOTHER! EVERY time.   You didn't want to freak her out, but _think about how freaked out she would have been if you passed out in front of her!_  My goodness.



I have told her. Well, for now, the continuous runs of arhythmias have stop. I've had 20-30 isolated ones today. I haven't had a 24-hour holter study done in around 3 years so maybe it's time for one. We'll see.


----------



## katieb4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have not been feeling well today. As you may know, one of my diagnosis is premature beats of the hearts, called arrhythmia. With no history of cardiac serious, these are not serious. But of course, I have history. Since this morning, they've been coming in clusters ( bigeminy and trigeminy- that's when there's either an extra or missed beat every two or three beats). This can be very annoying as you don't get a break from having a missed beat every two beats and can cause fatigue. I've had about 5 clusters today, each with around 40 missed or extra beats. Sometimes, they come randomly( those I don't count), but today has not been good.
> 
> I can recall my the wort day of my life regarding my arrhythmias during I did not recieve medical attention because I did not want to freak Mom out. It was during our vacation at Disneyland, we went to Universal Studios for the day. It was around 3 pm as we were headed back to the hotel( a one hour drive). I started getting a missed or extra beat every three beats or four. It continued for about an hour. I was completely exhausted after that hour and the family decided to get something to eat so we went to the mall. Miraculously, as we were eating I only had around 30 abnormal beats and I " took a break" it. Little did I know, that this was going to last until 9:00 am the following morning.
> 
> When we headed back to the hotel, it started all over again as I watching TV. Lub dub Lub dub Lub dub -PAUSE- Lub dub lub dub -PAUSE-...When it started again, it didn't "stop" until three hours later. i don't know how to do the math here, but thhat's a lot of missed beats. By then, I started getting a pain in my chest every time there would be an abnormal beat because the contraction of the heart would be very powerful. Trust me, when you've dealt with more than 300 extra or missed beats, those extra beats start to hurt.- at least for me.-
> 
> I did not tell my parents anything 'cause I thought this would all pass. I went to bed early. Guess what woke me up? A very powerful extra beat. It continued on during breakfast. I know I shouldn't have done this and I NEVER WILL. I took an extra dose of my heart meds. I take beta-blockers. An hour later, everything stopped and I could finally breathe again. I think I learned a lesson. ALWAYS INFORM EVERYTHING.
> 
> I've commented to my mom about this today. We're not too concerned as they're not that frequent as THAT time. But if they continue on even when I'm in bed, I think we'll have to do something.



GOOD HEAVENS!!!  YES TELL YOUR MOMMA ALWAYS!!!!!!!  :whew:  so glad you are ok for now!!


I've been MIA too, looking at a busy week as usual....my non wish kid is going for formal allergy testing this week too....I'm excited to hopefully get to the bottom of some of her issues. I also need to get me to the doctor for some throat issues that landed me in the ER this weekend..not so fun and ODD to be the one on the table and not in the chair next to it!  I'll survive, but I need to take care of me too I guess!

Gabbie had a pretty good week coming off her steroid pulse...we took her swiming A LOT and it really seems to help with her pain issues. 

OK...back to doing disney dreaming with ya all!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

katieb4 said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!  YES TELL YOUR MOMMA ALWAYS!!!!!!!  :whew:  so glad you are ok for now!!
> 
> 
> I've been MIA too, looking at a busy week as usual....my non wish kid is going for formal allergy testing this week too....I'm excited to hopefully get to the bottom of some of her issues. I also need to get me to the doctor for some throat issues that landed me in the ER this weekend..not so fun and ODD to be the one on the table and not in the chair next to it!  I'll survive, but I need to take care of me too I guess!
> 
> Gabbie had a pretty good week coming off her steroid pulse...we took her swiming A LOT and it really seems to help with her pain issues.
> 
> OK...back to doing disney dreaming with ya all!


Thanks! What? The ER?! You ok?

aaawww Simmin' is fun! Yay for Gabbie!

Today I've been feeling faint..don't know if it's related. My mom is going to call the cardiologist's office to try to get an appt. for Wednesday. The doctor will probably send me home with  holter Monitor. (It's like a 24-hour EEG but for the heart- a portable ECG).
Also, hopefully we'll hear from MAW this week!


----------



## danut

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have told her. Well, for now, the continuous runs of arhythmias have stop. I've had 20-30 isolated ones today. I haven't had a 24-hour holter study done in around 3 years so maybe it's time for one. We'll see.



So happy to hear you told her!



katieb4 said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!  YES TELL YOUR MOMMA ALWAYS!!!!!!!  :whew:  so glad you are ok for now!!
> 
> 
> I've been MIA too, looking at a busy week as usual....my non wish kid is going for formal allergy testing this week too....I'm excited to hopefully get to the bottom of some of her issues. I also need to get me to the doctor for some throat issues that landed me in the ER this weekend..not so fun and ODD to be the one on the table and not in the chair next to it!  I'll survive, but I need to take care of me too I guess!
> 
> Gabbie had a pretty good week coming off her steroid pulse...we took her swiming A LOT and it really seems to help with her pain issues.
> 
> Good luck with the allergy testing.  Definitely take time to take care of you. I haven't been taking care of me and I can't kick this cold.
> 
> Also glad to hear Gabbie had a good week.  Love to hear when they are doing well!
> 
> OK...back to doing disney dreaming with ya all!


----------



## mom2pixies

While we were away last week, we received 4 new BIG GIVES--and another 2 today! Come and check out some of the ones we've opened to date. We're just waiting for Avie to wake up from her nap to get to the new ones....

So exciting!!


----------



## Em'swish

Em's wish granters called this week to tell me that they made her a reservation at BBB.  I already made her one, so should I just have them switch the one they made.  I really want it on the day I did it for 2 reasons.  One i'ts her birthday, and 2 I got her sister in the same time.

Also I was planning on doing the big package for Em, how do I know which one MAW made.  Does that mean they paid for it laready?

Thanks!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Em'swish said:


> Em's wish granters called this week to tell me that they made her a reservation at BBB.  I already made her one, so should I just have them switch the one they made.  I really want it on the day I did it for 2 reasons.  One i'ts her birthday, and 2 I got her sister in the same time.
> 
> Also I was planning on doing the big package for Em, how do I know which one MAW made.  Does that mean they paid for it laready?
> 
> Thanks!



I would call MAW and talk to them about your plans and see if they can help you put it all together.  Not sure if they pay in advance, or if they will include it in your expense check.  There's no real to know that for sure, as well as what package they booked without just asking them straight out.  I think that's okay to do!


----------



## IrishIz

wishin' on a star said:


> I would call MAW and talk to them about your plans and see if they can help you put it all together.  Not sure if they pay in advance, or if they will include it in your expense check.  There's no real to know that for sure, as well as what package they booked without just asking them straight out.  I think that's okay to do!




I made the appointment for my daughter's BBB and they just put the money in the expense check.


----------



## jon03015

Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jon03015 said:


> Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.



 I am sooo Happy! I LOVE GOOD NEWS! WHO DOESNT?!


----------



## mom2pixies

jon03015 said:


> Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.



So glad to hear this news! Go Austin!


----------



## mom2pixies

livndisney said:


> You can go to www.disbiggive.com and register.  We would love to have you!



Thank you! I would love to be part of this amazing experience!


----------



## mom2pixies

As promised, photos are finally up for today's BIG GIVE-ATHON! Check them out here and here. 

Thank you so much BIG GIVERS! You are putting such smiles on my girls' faces!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

My dad just bought me a pretty cool Snow White shirt for my MAW trip! So excited! Guess where? TJ Maxx!


----------



## brookerene

jon03015 said:


> Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.



Yay that is awesome....!  I hope all continues to go well!!!!!!


----------



## katieb4

jon03015 said:


> Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.



fantastic!!!!


----------



## danut

mom2pixies said:


> While we were away last week, we received 4 new BIG GIVES--and another 2 today! Come and check out some of the ones we've opened to date. We're just waiting for Avie to wake up from her nap to get to the new ones....
> 
> So exciting!!



how awesome!



jon03015 said:


> Austin is doing really well post kidney transplant! We are going home tomorrow (hopefully)! We are now one step closer to his Disney wish! We are hoping to go not this fall but the following.



Happy to hear that he is doing well!



mom2pixies said:


> As promised, photos are finally up for today's BIG GIVE-ATHON! Check them out here and here.
> 
> Thank you so much BIG GIVERS! You are putting such smiles on my girls' faces!



I love the pics.  What wonderful gift and wonderful people!




Happy Dreams1 said:


> My dad just bought me a pretty cool Snow White shirt for my MAW trip! So excited! Guess where? TJ Maxx!



That is great!  I am going to have to check out TJ Maxx around here!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Today I visited my cardiologist. Echo shows no change. But he did send me home with a 24-hour Holter Monitor.


----------



## angeque143

Hello all. Sorry I have been out of touch. We are so busy with getting ready for college ( ME and Carissa) I broke down and decided to continue my education and move on from a Practical Nurse to an RN!  Eva is doing well! Planning away continues. We have a family reunion on Saturday and AJ has Lyme disease!! SO..... you can say that there is NEVER a dull moment!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

The wires(leads) and stuff:


----------



## katieb4

Thats just a lot of wires lady!  I hope you are still able to sleep!


Hoping Austin is also home sleeping in his own bed tonight!


Kinda quiet around here this week really!  We've been busy at the doctor this week for all of us BUT our cancer child go figure. My 6 year old has sinus isses we are trying some new meds, otherwise we might need to look into some more invasive things. Then today my son got pink eye...in both eyes. Super. Icky for him and busy for Mom trying to keep him quarantined adn away from the rest of us!  Lysol, my friend....ha!  I'm up next as I'm having swallowing issues that can no longer be ignored. Just always something huh?

Its helpful and a little AHHHH to think that in two months, I get to introduce Disney World to my kids for the first time!  

Hope everyone is hanging in there!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

katieb4 said:


> Thats just a lot of wires lady!  I hope you are still able to sleep!
> 
> 
> Hoping Austin is also home sleeping in his own bed tonight!
> 
> 
> Kinda quiet around here this week really!  We've been busy at the doctor this week for all of us BUT our cancer child go figure. My 6 year old has sinus isses we are trying some new meds, otherwise we might need to look into some more invasive things. Then today my son got pink eye...in both eyes. Super. Icky for him and busy for Mom trying to keep him quarantined adn away from the rest of us!  Lysol, my friend....ha!  I'm up next as I'm having swallowing issues that can no longer be ignored. Just always something huh?
> 
> Its helpful and a little AHHHH to think that in two months, I get to introduce Disney World to my kids for the first time!
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there!!



 Sorry for all the health issues your family's passing through right now but so happy Gabbie is okay despite everything else. Oh, pink eye's the worst!

What kind of swallowing issues? Seeing an ENT?


----------



## Menfusse

Trying to keep up with everyone but things are crazy busy.  I read, but am not able to respond.  Just know that everyone is in my thoughts and I enjoy following along!

We are meeting with some of our DF volunteers today to pick up our expense check and paperwork for our rental (we are driving).  We leave NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!  

We didn't have much time to plan, because we wanted to go soon to avoid the illness issues my little squirt starts dealing with come Fall.  She's had a healthy summer and we want to take advantage of it!  But, we're just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.  We are so excited!


----------



## mom2pixies

Big Give fairies visited us again! Swing on by to see what they brought!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> Hello all. Sorry I have been out of touch. We are so busy with getting ready for college ( ME and Carissa) I broke down and decided to continue my education and move on from a Practical Nurse to an RN!  Eva is doing well! Planning away continues. We have a family reunion on Saturday and AJ has Lyme disease!! SO..... you can say that there is NEVER a dull moment!!



Good for you, Angie! That's amazing. Now you and Carissa can have study dates together! LOL!!  

Poor AJ--I hope he recovers soon. Disney is only a short hop, skip and a jump away! 

Are Eva and AJ getting super excited? I know we all are!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Happy Dreams1 said:


> The wires(leads) and stuff:



Yikes! That looks uncomfortable! Hope you were able to rest with it on.


----------



## mom2pixies

Menfusse said:


> Trying to keep up with everyone but things are crazy busy.  I read, but am not able to respond.  Just know that everyone is in my thoughts and I enjoy following along!
> 
> We are meeting with some of our DF volunteers today to pick up our expense check and paperwork for our rental (we are driving).  We leave NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!
> 
> We didn't have much time to plan, because we wanted to go soon to avoid the illness issues my little squirt starts dealing with come Fall.  She's had a healthy summer and we want to take advantage of it!  But, we're just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.  We are so excited!



Ack! So soon! Have an amazing trip....You are in our thoughts, too!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

something happened, my post didn't appear...gonna post below.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, we're back from the cardiologist and the results are more on the negative side. The good news: Stress test was negative.
The bad news: Holter Monitoring was positive for frequent Premature Ventricular Contractions. Since the echo came back clear, now he wants an MRI of my heart to see is there's a problem with the muscle itself. In his working diagnosis, it says to rule out Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia. I really don't think I have this but we're doing the MRI so he can give me the all clear to go on my trip next next week!

THE AWESOME NEWS!: MAW called and they have told my mom that everything's confirmed and that we are DEFINITELY going to Disney World in 11 days.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Okay, I'm really scared for the MRI because it's with contrast. I've always procedures done with butterfly needles expect for one time. I HATE adult-sized needles.


----------



## brookerene

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, we're back from the cardiologist and the results are more on the negative side. The good news: Stress test was negative.
> The bad news: Holter Monitoring was positive for frequent Premature Ventricular Contractions. Since the echo came back clear, now he wants an MRI of my heart to see is there's a problem with the muscle itself. In his working diagnosis, it says to rule out Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia. I really don't think I have this but we're doing the MRI so he can give me the all clear to go on my trip next next week!
> 
> THE AWESOME NEWS!: MAW called and they have told my mom that everything's confirmed and that we are DEFINITELY going to Disney World in 11 days.



YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, we're back from the cardiologist and the results are more on the negative side. The good news: Stress test was negative.
> The bad news: Holter Monitoring was positive for frequent Premature Ventricular Contractions. Since the echo came back clear, now he wants an MRI of my heart to see is there's a problem with the muscle itself. In his working diagnosis, it says to rule out Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia. I really don't think I have this but we're doing the MRI so he can give me the all clear to go on my trip next next week!
> 
> THE AWESOME NEWS!: MAW called and they have told my mom that everything's confirmed and that we are DEFINITELY going to Disney World in 11 days.



Yeah about MAW! Booo about MRI! (Gotta do it though--gotta make sure you are all clear to go to Disney!)


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mom2pixies said:


> Yeah about MAW! Booo about MRI! (Gotta do it though--gotta make sure you are all clear to go to Disney!)



 I know, I have to do it. I just don't like needles.  A  bit embarrassing, but I sometimes cry when the needles hurt a lot.


----------



## mom2pixies

A little mermaid made a big splash today....drop in on our PTR for all the deets and pics!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Single Digit Dance!



9 days until WDW and GKTW! I can't believe it!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

School starts on Monday.


----------



## 21hearts

I got a call today that on the 22nd MAW volunteers will come to our house to fill out some paperwork for Rachel's wish. The lady I spoke to said they have everything they need from her doctors now we just  have to wait for her to hit two and a half on the 22nd.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

21hearts said:


> I got a call today that on the 22nd MAW volunteers will come to our house to fill out some paperwork for Rachel's wish. The lady I spoke to said they have everything they need from her doctors now we just  have to wait for her to hit two and a half on the 22nd.



Great news!


----------



## xanphylus

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Single Digit Dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 9 days until WDW and GKTW! I can't believe it!



Wahoo!!!! 



21hearts said:


> I got a call today that on the 22nd MAW volunteers will come to our house to fill out some paperwork for Rachel's wish. The lady I spoke to said they have everything they need from her doctors now we just  have to wait for her to hit two and a half on the 22nd.



Hurray for you too!!! Congrats on all the paperwork being done!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Ok fellow disney friends we are down to the  last 29 days before departure I am so super excited  for this to come but also thinking slow this merry go round down a second i havent figure out this iron on thing lol. I have the paper check need to check my local michels for some shirts which its moving so they are having a blowout and nothings left (fail) must check another michaels. An i also have to pack. This silly enough will be our first family trip without taking my parents or my mom and dad so i am a tad nervous. Any disney lovers wanna meet up lol Im sure all will go fine but Im still a tad nervous. To all going around our time have an awesome time and to all of those that helped me with my questions thankyou so much  And last but not least for the bg drama I started i truely am very sorry. So on that note Disney this family is ready for you are you ready for us I hope so


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> Ok fellow disney friends we are down to the  last 29 days before departure I am so super excited  for this to come but also thinking slow this merry go round down a second i havent figure out this iron on thing lol. I have the paper check need to check my local michels for some shirts which its moving so they are having a blowout and nothings left (fail) must check another michaels. An i also have to pack. This silly enough will be our first family trip without taking my parents or my mom and dad so i am a tad nervous. Any disney lovers wanna meet up lol Im sure all will go fine but Im still a tad nervous. To all going around our time have an awesome time and to all of those that helped me with my questions thankyou so much  And last but not least for the bg drama I started i truely am very sorry. So on that note Disney this family is ready for you are you ready for us I hope so



You don't have to get the shirts at Michaels to do the iron ons. You can also check Walmart and Target.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Thank you once again to everyone who wrote such kind words when Pete's Dad died.

I have posted our tentative Itinerary on our PTR. If you have time, please come visit and give me your suggestions.* *Tentative Itinerary*


----------



## danut

angeque143 said:


> Hello all. Sorry I have been out of touch. We are so busy with getting ready for college ( ME and Carissa) I broke down and decided to continue my education and move on from a Practical Nurse to an RN!  Eva is doing well! Planning away continues. We have a family reunion on Saturday and AJ has Lyme disease!! SO..... you can say that there is NEVER a dull moment!!





katieb4 said:


> Kinda quiet around here this week really!  We've been busy at the doctor this week for all of us BUT our cancer child go figure. My 6 year old has sinus isses we are trying some new meds, otherwise we might need to look into some more invasive things. Then today my son got pink eye...in both eyes. Super. Icky for him and busy for Mom trying to keep him quarantined adn away from the rest of us!  Lysol, my friend....ha!  I'm up next as I'm having swallowing issues that can no longer be ignored. Just always something huh?
> 
> Its helpful and a little AHHHH to think that in two months, I get to introduce Disney World to my kids for the first time!
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there!!



Hope everyone is starting to feel better and that what you are dealing with isn't too serious.



Menfusse said:


> Trying to keep up with everyone but things are crazy busy.  I read, but am not able to respond.  Just know that everyone is in my thoughts and I enjoy following along!
> 
> We are meeting with some of our DF volunteers today to pick up our expense check and paperwork for our rental (we are driving).  We leave NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!
> 
> We didn't have much time to plan, because we wanted to go soon to avoid the illness issues my little squirt starts dealing with come Fall.  She's had a healthy summer and we want to take advantage of it!  But, we're just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.  We are so excited!



How awesome that your trip is so close!!



mom2pixies said:


> Big Give fairies visited us again! Swing on by to see what they brought!



Love the Big Gives!!!



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, we're back from the cardiologist and the results are more on the negative side. The good news: Stress test was negative.
> The bad news: Holter Monitoring was positive for frequent Premature Ventricular Contractions. Since the echo came back clear, now he wants an MRI of my heart to see is there's a problem with the muscle itself. In his working diagnosis, it says to rule out Arrhythmogenic Right Ventricular Dysplasia. I really don't think I have this but we're doing the MRI so he can give me the all clear to go on my trip next next week!
> 
> THE AWESOME NEWS!: MAW called and they have told my mom that everything's confirmed and that we are DEFINITELY going to Disney World in 11 days.



Hooray that your trip is confirmed!  Sending prayers that the MRI goes okay! 



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Single Digit Dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 9 days until WDW and GKTW! I can't believe it!



That is so exciting to be so close!



21hearts said:


> I got a call today that on the 22nd MAW volunteers will come to our house to fill out some paperwork for Rachel's wish. The lady I spoke to said they have everything they need from her doctors now we just  have to wait for her to hit two and a half on the 22nd.



Awesome news!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thank you once again to everyone who wrote such kind words when Pete's Dad died.
> 
> I have posted our tentative Itinerary on our PTR. If you have time, please come visit and give me your suggestions.* *Tentative Itinerary*



I am so sorry to hear about Pete's father. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## danut

Just wanted to  quickly update on us.  Have the Disney planning on hold for a bit.  Brendan is one week out of his cast and we have been trying to plan a bunch of fun stuff to do before school starts since we didn't do anything this summer.  Plan to start back up again once the kids start school.  On a completely awesome note, Brendan just left to go shopping with his Dad and for the first time in one year and 3 weeks did not take a walker or a wheelchair.  Just his own two feet!   He is not walking perfect, but didn't even ask  to bring the walker which means, he is not in any pain.  Today could not be a better day!


----------



## katieb4

We leave for Disney in 2 months!!!!   

We're doing ok here, Sophia's new medicine seems to be working well...she has only had one headache this past week...hooray!  I have an ulcer in my throat, I'll be fine!  Its good to get all these issues taken care of so we can focus on other things in life. Gabbie has had a fantastic month, no pain issues. 

Glad to see some action here!  Lots of us all going soon...let the chatter begin!


----------



## katieb4

danut said:


> Just wanted to  quickly update on us.  Have the Disney planning on hold for a bit.  Brendan is one week out of his cast and we have been trying to plan a bunch of fun stuff to do before school starts since we didn't do anything this summer.  Plan to start back up again once the kids start school.  On a completely awesome note, Brendan just left to go shopping with his Dad and for the first time in one year and 3 weeks did not take a walker or a wheelchair.  Just his own two feet!   He is not walking perfect, but didn't even ask  to bring the walker which means, he is not in any pain.  Today could not be a better day!




Thats fantastic!!!!!!!!!  HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owensheart

princessmamaof5 said:


> Ok fellow disney friends we are down to the  last 29 days before departure I am so super excited  for this to come but also thinking slow this merry go round down a second i havent figure out this iron on thing lol. I have the paper check need to check my local michels for some shirts which its moving so they are having a blowout and nothings left (fail) must check another michaels. An i also have to pack. This silly enough will be our first family trip without taking my parents or my mom and dad so i am a tad nervous. Any disney lovers wanna meet up lol Im sure all will go fine but Im still a tad nervous. To all going around our time have an awesome time and to all of those that helped me with my questions thankyou so much  And last but not least for the bg drama I started i truely am very sorry. So on that note Disney this family is ready for you are you ready for us I hope so



29 days!!  Congratulations.. I hope you made a fun little countdown calendar!  You're going to have a great time!  I have no ideas on the iron ons, we always just go to the Disneystore and get matching shirts.  They always have great sales!  Good Luck.


----------



## Owensheart

katieb4 said:


> We leave for Disney in 2 months!!!!
> 
> We're doing ok here, Sophia's new medicine seems to be working well...she has only had one headache this past week...hooray!  I have an ulcer in my throat, I'll be fine!  Its good to get all these issues taken care of so we can focus on other things in life. Gabbie has had a fantastic month, no pain issues.
> 
> Glad to see some action here!  Lots of us all going soon...let the chatter begin!



Great news!  I'm excited for you.. 2 months will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Menfusse

We leave early Friday morning!!!  Actually, we plan to leave in the wee hours and drive through the night, so really it's like Thursday night!  

Emily, the wish kid, is sick...after only one week back in school.  We were going soon to hopefully avoid this.  Steroids and antibiotics on board so hopefully we can get her feeling better by Thursday!  

We're so excited!


----------



## chelleydi77

It looks as though lots of families are doing their final countdown!  We are too, 4 more days!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

chelleydi77 said:


> It looks as though lots of families are doing their final countdown!  We are too, 4 more days!!!


We are too! 6 days! 


Menfusse said:


> We leave early Friday morning!!!  Actually, we plan to leave in the wee hours and drive through the night, so really it's like Thursday night!
> 
> Emily, the wish kid, is sick...after only one week back in school.  We were going soon to hopefully avoid this.  Steroids and antibiotics on board so hopefully we can get her feeling better by Thursday!
> 
> We're so excited!



aaww sorry she's sick, BUT


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hey guys. My MRI came out fine. Got an I.V. though. :/ But today's been a horrible day for me concerning my arrhythmias. Around 500!


----------



## katieb4

Menfusse said:


> We leave early Friday morning!!!  Actually, we plan to leave in the wee hours and drive through the night, so really it's like Thursday night!
> 
> Emily, the wish kid, is sick...after only one week back in school.  We were going soon to hopefully avoid this.  Steroids and antibiotics on board so hopefully we can get her feeling better by Thursday!
> 
> We're so excited!



Get well soon and happy trails!  So soon!!!!



chelleydi77 said:


> It looks as though lots of families are doing their final countdown!  We are too, 4 more days!!!






Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hey guys. My MRI came out fine. Got an I.V. though. :/ But today's been a horrible day for me concerning my arrhythmias. Around 500!



This is no good!  tell your heart to behave!!!!  

Doing well here today....school registration for one kiddo....3 to go...yes, they each have an individual day....    Ahh well.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

katieb4 said:


> Get well soon and happy trails!  So soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no good!  tell your heart to behave!!!!
> 
> Doing well here today....school registration for one kiddo....3 to go...yes, they each have an individual day....    Ahh well.



 Like I can!


----------



## jewjubean

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hey guys. My MRI came out fine. Got an I.V. though. :/ But today's been a horrible day for me concerning my arrhythmias. Around 500!



Hey dear, please make sure that your Wish granter knows of the trouble you've been having, that way they can ensure you have everything you need incase something would happen while your touring the parks!  That way if any adjustments need to be made they will have plenty of time to make them. I'm a wish granter and it makes it easier to know a couple weeks ahead of time other than the week or couple days before.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jewjubean said:


> Hey dear, please make sure that your Wish granter knows of the trouble you've been having, that way they can ensure you have everything you need incase something would happen while your touring the parks!  That way if any adjustments need to be made they will have plenty of time to make them. I'm a wish granter and it makes it easier to know a couple weeks ahead of time other than the week or couple days before.


Okay. I think my Mom's gonna tell my wish granter. They're meeting either tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks


----------



## jewjubean

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay. I think my Mom's gonna tell my wish granter. They're meeting either tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks



Wahoo!!! That usually means your getting your paperwork soon


----------



## Happy Dreams1

What do you guys think about Village Idol? I've always wanted to sing in front of a public but not competition-like style. What kind of song choices do they have?

This is me singing one of my favorite Christian songs :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JZSX_lTfaY&feature=related


Not that good but oh well. I just love to sing. Makes me happy.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jewjubean said:


> Wahoo!!! That usually means your getting your paperwork soon



Paperwork? Like what? I thought it would airplane stuff, expense check, shirts, buttons.


----------



## jewjubean

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Paperwork? Like what? I thought it would airplane stuff, expense check, shirts, buttons.


Thats usually what it is.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jewjubean said:


> Thats usually what it is.



Oh okay. Can't wait to see my shirt!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

A question. Does someone actually win in Village Idol?


----------



## disneymomma01

Just wanted to pop in & say





to everyone in their final countdown to the BIG trip!!! I am so happy for you all & cannot wait to catch up on everyone's trip report!!! 

Our ticker says...



 

Updated our pre-trippie a few days ago, but stay tuned!! Some big surprises in store for Miss Katelyn!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

The fairy godmothers have sent the girls more things for their wardrobes! Come check it out here!

Three weeks and 1 day-----ack! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Happy Dreams1 said:


> What do you guys think about Village Idol? I've always wanted to sing in front of a public but not competition-like style. What kind of song choices do they have?
> 
> This is me singing one of my favorite Christian songs :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JZSX_lTfaY&feature=related
> 
> 
> Not that good but oh well. I just love to sing. Makes me happy.



You underestimate yourself, HappyDreams1! I think you should try out for Village Idol. When will you ever have a chance to do it again? And, knowing GKTW, they probably do have some sort of prize for the winners! I say, GO FOR IT!!!  I'd vote for ya! 



disneymomma01 said:


> Just wanted to pop in & say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to everyone in their final countdown to the BIG trip!!! I am so happy for you all & cannot wait to catch up on everyone's trip report!!!
> 
> Our ticker says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated our pre-trippie a few days ago, but stay tuned!! Some big surprises in store for Miss Katelyn!!!



Gonna flip on by to your PTR for some updates. I can't wait, either--we're 21 days away now!! Wahoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## sgarrity

Question about rental car for when trip is own dime.  

We are extending DeAnna's wish trip for another week.  How does the car work for the 2nd week?  can you extend the rental? do You have to make a reservation for the 2nd week? What rental agency does GKTW work with? 

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mom2pixies said:


> You underestimate yourself, HappyDreams1! I think you should try out for Village Idol. When will you ever have a chance to do it again? And, knowing GKTW, they probably do have some sort of prize for the winners! I say, GO FOR IT!!!  I'd vote for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna flip on by to your PTR for some updates. I can't wait, either--we're 21 days away now!! Wahoooooooooooooooooo!



Okay! I will and thanks! It must be totally fun!

5 DAYS! 

AWESOME NEWS: I'm all clear to go to Disney!


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> Question about rental car for when trip is own dime.
> 
> We are extending DeAnna's wish trip for another week.  How does the car work for the 2nd week?  can you extend the rental? do You have to make a reservation for the 2nd week? What rental agency does GKTW work with?
> 
> Any information is appreciated.



We were told we have to return our car at the end of the official wish week.  Then we can rent a car on our own dime from there.  I think we are staying on Disney property so we can just take the Disney shuttle back from the airport.

I would check with your local maw chapter and just get clarification.


----------



## casper_jj11

We did this. MAW likely won't be able to give you and answer and for that matter, GKTW couldn't help much either. When we picked up the car at teh airport, the rate was a GKTW rate and it had been booked thru them (National). I called the day before to ask National what we could do. I called the National on site at the Disney Car Center and they were awesome. The day Sydney's trip was officially over, we went to the Car Care Center National rental office. They switched the rental from GKTW to us but gave us the GKTW rate for the remaining duration of the trip. We then returned the car to the airport when we left. We didn't need to go to the airport to arrange ths mid trip which was wonderful. All in all, it took about 30min one morning. We did have another rental booked at National at the airport just in case we needed one. I found a great rate at Mousesavers for that booking but didn't give a credit card number or anything so not picking it up wasn't a problem. 

I called National in advance and they couldn't help with any info. National at the airport also couldn't help when we arrived and I asked. I asked GKTW at the orientation (we were staying off site for Sydney's wish) and they also couldn't help. 

HTH

Joanne


----------



## princessmamaof5

Cincinnati Reds MAW Visit

So i know i mentioned befor but just hadnt updated yet but we had the opportunity to be the MAW family of the night at the Reds game last month it was a humbing and awesome experience check out the link for the details.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

MAW has given us al that's left for us to be ready for our trip!!!

We have our shirts, check, bracelets, stickers, a MAW bag, and airplane tickets!

We are ready to go in 4 days!


----------



## jj0plin

Happy Dreams1 said:


> MAW has given us al that's left for us to be ready for our trip!!!
> 
> We have our shirts, check, bracelets, stickers, a MAW bag, and airplane tickets!
> 
> We are ready to go in 4 days!


That is so awesome!! I hope you have a wonderful, amazing trip!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jj0plin said:


> That is so awesome!! I hope you have a wonderful, amazing trip!!!



Thank you! I've been looking foward to this since like forever. I think it'll be interesting when I do my trip-report..you know, from the viewpoint of a wish child.


----------



## katieb4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> MAW has given us al that's left for us to be ready for our trip!!!
> 
> We have our shirts, check, bracelets, stickers, a MAW bag, and airplane tickets!
> 
> We are ready to go in 4 days!



HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

katieb4 said:


> HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I'm doing a lot of school work now so I can catch up when I get back. We're flying Jet blue...how is JetBlue?

We're also flying Air tran.  Any insight?

We leaving at 10 in the morning and arrive at 1 pm.


----------



## kdzbear

I have never flown Jet Blue. Air Tran is great most of the time. You will have a fabulous trip no matter what. Remember to go with the flow as you never know when magic may happen!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kdzbear said:


> I have never flown Jet Blue. Air Tran is great most of the time. You will have a fabulous trip no matter what. Remember to go with the flow as you never know when magic may happen!



We will! 

This weekend will be all about packing and doing school work.


----------



## disneymomma01

Just updated our pre-trippie with a "BIG"  announcement I have been dying to share!! Go check out what the mail carrier brought us today!!! 

Pre-trip report:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701134

Thanks and safe travels to everyone leaving in the next week!! Looking forward to reading all about the magic!!!


----------



## Synovial

Preston's Pre-trip report  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923Preston's Pre-Trip Report


----------



## Synovial

Hi!    Synovial


----------



## Synovial

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923Preston's Pre-Trip report


----------



## Synovial

I


----------



## Synovial

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923[URL="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742923"]Preston's Pre-Trip Report


----------



## Synovial

We have attempted for an hour again to do a signature link to Preston's pre-trip report and can only make it work for one post.  It will not display on every post.  Synovial


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, we're packin'!

This was one of my many surprises on Thursday afternoon! Yes, it's in Spanish. 





It has A LOT of info on GKTW!






Let me just make it clear that I am in no way near done with my packing!






Ahhh, my Make-A-Wish Barbie: another surprise that awaited me on Thursday afternoon. 






And finally, me with my MAW shirt. We're all gonna wear ours on the airplane day!







SOO EXCITED


----------



## LindaBabe

Happy Dreams1 said:


> SOO EXCITED



We couldn't have guessed!  Hope you have a WONDERFUL trip!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

LindaBabe said:


> We couldn't have guessed!  Hope you have a WONDERFUL trip!



LOL Just pointing out the obvious here....


----------



## Happy Dreams1

We arrive at Orlando at 1pm....is there an orientation before 7:45 pm? Like more in the early afternoon that we could make?


----------



## newdrama12

Happy Dreams1 said:


> We arrive at Orlando at 1pm....is there an orientation before 7:45 pm? Life more in the early afternoon that we could make?



There might be. Sometimes, they have a 3PM one. Not sure if that will be the when you come though.


----------



## blessedmom4

*We are about to leave to take my oldest back to college; however, I NEED to pass on this message a dear friend just relayed to me.

Many of you know Kris (Mom2mitokids), her daughter, Korissa, had her MAW trip in March. Kylee (another daughter) is a former Wish Child herself. She is  hospitalized periodically with bowel issues and has been in-patient for that this past week. They were SUPPOSED to be discharged yesterday, instead this is the latest news:

Kylee is still in the hospital, she now has pneumonia and her heart rate is elevated....they hope she'll be discharged in a few more days...she's very drained and they want to go home.

Kris is asking for lots of extra prayers. Kris, if you manage to see this Huge HUGS and know we are all praying for you and a speedy recovery for Kylee! *


----------



## mommy2mrb

blessedmom4 said:


> *We are about to leave to take my oldest back to college; however, I NEED to pass on this message a dear friend just relayed to me.
> 
> Many of you know Kris (Mom2mitokids), her daughter, Korissa, had her MAW trip in March. Kylee (another daughter) is a former Wish Child herself. She is  hospitalized periodically with bowel issues and has been in-patient for that this past week. They were SUPPOSED to be discharged yesterday, instead this is the latest news:
> 
> Kylee is still in the hospital, she now has pneumonia and her heart rate is elevated....they hope she'll be discharged in a few more days...she's very drained and they want to go home.
> 
> Kris is asking for lots of extra prayers. Kris, if you manage to see this Huge HUGS and know we are all praying for you and a speedy recovery for Kylee! *




Judy thanks for posting this....I will continue to get updates from Kris and post them here.  We all know the power of prayers, so please keep Kylee in them


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mommy2mrb said:


> Judy thanks for posting this....I will continue to get updates from Kris and post them here.  We all know the power of prayers, so please keep Kylee in them





blessedmom4 said:


> *We are about to leave to take my oldest back to college; however, I NEED to pass on this message a dear friend just relayed to me.
> 
> Many of you know Kris (Mom2mitokids), her daughter, Korissa, had her MAW trip in March. Kylee (another daughter) is a former Wish Child herself. She is  hospitalized periodically with bowel issues and has been in-patient for that this past week. They were SUPPOSED to be discharged yesterday, instead this is the latest news:
> 
> Kylee is still in the hospital, she now has pneumonia and her heart rate is elevated....they hope she'll be discharged in a few more days...she's very drained and they want to go home.
> 
> Kris is asking for lots of extra prayers. Kris, if you manage to see this Huge HUGS and know we are all praying for you and a speedy recovery for Kylee! *



Praying!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

My family and I are really worried as tropical storm is gaining power and could prohibit us from leaving tomorrow to Disney World.


----------



## princessmamaof5

I am having a time trying to get thesse awesome iron ons that Carrie made me to shirts. I bought the ironon paper and im trying to print but it keeps coming out looking smudgy what am i doing wrong??


----------



## princessmamaof5

Hope you have an awesome trip I can vicariously live through you until we leave in three weeks !! Let the magic for you and your family begin you all deserve ever peice of pixie dust thrown upon you 



Happy Dreams1 said:


> We arrive at Orlando at 1pm....is there an orientation before 7:45 pm? Like more in the early afternoon that we could make?


----------



## livndisney

princessmamaof5 said:


> I am having a time trying to get thesse awesome iron ons that Carrie made me to shirts. I bought the ironon paper and im trying to print but it keeps coming out looking smudgy what am i doing wrong??



What iron on paper are you using? Is the ink running on the paper? Or are the line not clear?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

princessmamaof5 said:


> Hope you have an awesome trip I can vicariously live through you until we leave in three weeks !! Let the magic for you and your family begin you all deserve ever peice of pixie dust thrown upon you



aaaw Thanks 

We're really nervous right now because tropical storm Irene is putting at risk our departure tomorrow.


----------



## katieb4

Praying for Kylee!!!  

and for the storm to leave you alone Claudia!!


----------



## kdzbear

princessmamaof5 said:


> I am having a time trying to get thesse awesome iron ons that Carrie made me to shirts. I bought the ironon paper and im trying to print but it keeps coming out looking smudgy what am i doing wrong??



It may be nothing that  you are doing. It might be the printer. I had an old Epson printer that would do the same thing. It had smudges and stripes. I took the graphic to a friend's house and it printed perfectly on her HP. I wish I had better news!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

katieb4 said:


> Praying for Kylee!!!
> 
> and for the storm to leave you alone Claudia!!



Thanks! I don't know God is doing this...he allowed us to go soo early yet he put this storm in our way...oh well. everything has a purpose.


----------



## brookerene

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanks! I don't know God is doing this...he allowed us to go soo early yet he put this storm in our way...oh well. everything has a purpose.



He does have a purpose and many times we can't see it but have to trust in His faithfulness.  I hope that your long awaited trip goes as planned, but if not I hope that when you do get to go that it is better than you could have imagined!  God Bless!


----------



## angeque143

blessedmom4 said:


> *We are about to leave to take my oldest back to college; however, I NEED to pass on this message a dear friend just relayed to me.
> 
> Many of you know Kris (Mom2mitokids), her daughter, Korissa, had her MAW trip in March. Kylee (another daughter) is a former Wish Child herself. She is  hospitalized periodically with bowel issues and has been in-patient for that this past week. They were SUPPOSED to be discharged yesterday, instead this is the latest news:
> 
> Kylee is still in the hospital, she now has pneumonia and her heart rate is elevated....they hope she'll be discharged in a few more days...she's very drained and they want to go home.
> 
> Kris is asking for lots of extra prayers. Kris, if you manage to see this Huge HUGS and know we are all praying for you and a speedy recovery for Kylee! *



gOODNESS IT JUST NEVER ENDS!! pRAYERS FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY ANSWERS AND HEALING AND A RETURN TO THE NORMALCY OF HOME.



Happy Dreams1 said:


> My family and I are really worried as tropical storm is gaining power and could prohibit us from leaving tomorrow to Disney World.



Prayers that things clear up and all goes well for you!! I know this is a big kink in your plans but all will work out!! Have FAITH!!!


On another note, 16 days!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Thank you, angeque and brookerene. If the electricity doesn't go out, I'll be posting tomorrow morning to see f everything's going along as planned.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

They just canceled our flight!!!!!


----------



## xanphylus

Happy Dreams1 said:


> They just canceled our flight!!!!!



Oh no!!!!! I'm sorry!!! Has MAW told you what the new plans are yet? Late arrival or reschedule? I'm sooooo sorry!


----------



## LindaBabe

I guess it's too late for you to get out tonight?


----------



## mommy2mrb

Happy Dreams1 said:


> They just canceled our flight!!!!!



So sorry to hear this....hope they can get you rescheduled !!



Update on Kylee....from Kris' facebook page....if she doesn't spike a fever they hope to send her home today!
keep the prayers coming!


----------



## 21hearts

So Rachel is two and a half today and I submitted her referral for a wish today. Now we just wait to see what's next.


----------



## 21hearts

Happy Dreams1 said:


> They just canceled our flight!!!!!



Oh no! I am so sorry! I hope they can get you on another one soon.


----------



## mom2pixies

Prayers for a speedy recovery, Kylie! We're thinking of you....

HappyDreams--eeek! What happens now that the flight is cancelled?!?!

So excited!!! We received a brochure from GKTW last week. I thought I read on some former PTRs that wish families received little packages from the resort--I figured the welcoming package would contain a schedule of events, a map or menu options, etc. Just wondering if this brochure is the package? (Perhaps, GKTW is sending just the brochure now? Seems like most of the info is in here and perhaps they just provide the rest in orientation?) Just wondering if I should be expecting something else in the mail? What info did everyone else's welcome package contain? Thanks!


----------



## ColinsClan

Hi all!

New to this forum as of today. We are scheduled for my son Colin's Make A Wish trip to Disney World later this week. Concerned about all the talk of Hurricane Irene! Suppose we get down there ok. What fun can be had in terrential downpours? Anyone experience this in the past? Thanks for any ideas!

- Dave


----------



## disneymomma01

Oh no!! I am not up on all of the news, but will be saying extra prayer that all of the families going make it safe & have a wonderful & dry trip!!

Just updated our pre-trippie with another bit of magic in our mailbox!!!


----------



## billwendy

ColinsClan said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to this forum as of today. We are scheduled for my son Colin's Make A Wish trip to Disney World later this week. Concerned about all the talk of Hurricane Irene! Suppose we get down there ok. What fun can be had in terrential downpours? Anyone experience this in the past? Thanks for any ideas!
> 
> - Dave



Oh Boy - well, come prepared, and you will still have a GREAT time!! We have done the parks in downpours, and having a spare change of clothes/shoes is always helpful. Make sure you bring something to cover a stroller or wheelchair if you need to park it outside of an attraction. If you are a regular sneaker wearer, you may want to bring a pair of crocs or flip flops (just becareful  you dont slip) if you know a storm is coming, and keep your good shoes dry. Make sure you come with Poncho's and if you have a waterproof backpack that could be handy too!! I'd put my electronics into zip lock bags too (not that they are water proof, but would keep out some dampness). Dont worry - alot of rides are inside, but they will close outdoor ones if its pouring  The cool thing is that rain usually empties out the park, and then you have it to yourself!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Update on Kylee from FB.....still in hospital, having to stay until tomorrow, texting Kris right now will update again later!


----------



## mom2pixies

Updating our PTR--round-up of mailbox magic from last week. A posting about Brooke's Wish Day celebration coming up tonight!


----------



## mommy2mrb

heard from kris...Kylee's fever is down, but still has an elevated heart rate and a reaction to her port line...she thanks everyone for the continued prayers!  still hoping they send her home tomorrow!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

The following is from the National Hurricane Center discussion of Irene:  





> ALTHOUGH IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO BE CERTAIN...THE GUIDANCE TREND CONTINUES TO LESSENS THE THREAT TO SOUTH FLORIDA BUT INCREASES THE THREAT TO THE CAROLINAS.
> 
> DO NOT TO FOCUS ON THE EXACT FORECAST TRACK...ESPECIALLY AT DAYS 4 TO 5...SINCE THE MOST RECENT 5-YEAR AVERAGE ERRORS AT THOSE FORECAST TIMES ARE 200 AND 250 MILES...RESPECTIVELY.



So right now it seems less of a problem to Central Florida than a couple of days ago


----------



## princessmamaof5

More Pixie Dust 



 Wow three weeks is getting close ... Thankyou thankyou for those that have sent Pixie dust our way i am so happy and blessed to have such caring people on here. Ive been humbled by your kindness Carrie and Lynn


----------



## princessmamaof5

mommy2mrb said:


> heard from kris...Kylee's fever is down, but still has an elevated heart rate and a reaction to her port line...she thanks everyone for the continued prayers!  still hoping they send her home tomorrow!



I will be praying for her to feel better soon and for all things to calm down so she can come home.


----------



## Owensheart

princessmamaof5 said:


> More Pixie Dust
> 
> 
> 
> Wow three weeks is getting close ... Thankyou thankyou for those that have sent Pixie dust our way i am so happy and blessed to have such caring people on here. Ive been humbled by your kindness Carrie and Lynn



Cute stuff!!  3 weeks will be here before you know it!


----------



## Owensheart

Happy Dreams1 said:


> They just canceled our flight!!!!!



I am so sorry!  I hope you get outta there soon, or that they can do a quick reschedule.  Keep us posted.  I know you are SO excited!!


----------



## Owensheart

We got an email from Owen's wish granters .. no new news on dates.  She just dropped a line to say hello and that she is waiting too.  I am loving the new communication from our new wish granter, she is really great!!  We're still hoping for the first week of December and Owen talks about his "Make A Wish" all the time.  Every Disney movie that comes on with Cinderella's castle is "MY Make a Wish!"  The anticipation is building and it's so nice to know that there isn't a open heart surgery looming in the fall.. we are just kickin' back and enjoying life!

I have my eye on the Contemporary and Wilderness Lodge for extending our trip.  There is no way either of them will top our week at GKTW though.  

For all of you getting ready to go in the next couple weeks... we are sure excited for you!!


----------



## angeque143

mom2pixies said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery, Kylie! We're thinking of you....
> 
> HappyDreams--eeek! What happens now that the flight is cancelled?!?!
> 
> So excited!!! We received a brochure from GKTW last week. I thought I read on some former PTRs that wish families received little packages from the resort--I figured the welcoming package would contain a schedule of events, a map or menu options, etc. Just wondering if this brochure is the package? (Perhaps, GKTW is sending just the brochure now? Seems like most of the info is in here and perhaps they just provide the rest in orientation?) Just wondering if I should be expecting something else in the mail? What info did everyone else's welcome package contain? Thanks!



That is what I got too. I am thinking that they changed things a bit.


----------



## angeque143

Question...for those who have gone before. What is the best way to put on a stroller tag? We are gettong ours laminated so it lasts but wondering how to hang the stinker! Thanks!!


----------



## Shellyplus4

Hey guys~

We are going on our MAW trip the end of Oct. I was a child the last time I was at Disney. I am looking for suggestions on things to make sure we see/do while we are there. I have no idea where to even begin planning. We will be staying at GKTW. Thanks for any input. We will have our 13dd, 11dd, and 9ds on the trip.

Thanks,


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Sorry I havent been able to post here! Hurricane Irene passed right in the middle of Puerto Rico on Sunday/Morning and caused some damages. After 41 and 1/2 hours without electricity, it finally came back on! Many of the rivers here are overflowing and the largest river in Puerto Rico is threatening to enter the municipalities. Our international airport stopped operating for half a day on Monday. So, on with the update!



xanphylus said:


> Oh no!!!!! I'm sorry!!! Has MAW told you what the new plans are yet? Late arrival or reschedule? I'm sooooo sorry!



 My Make-A-Wish  wish coordinator called me (yes, not my mom, ME) early Monday morning to inform me that she will be calling GKTW and Jetblue to re-organize everything. Twenty minutes later, I recieved a call from my wish granter and she confirmed that we are leaving on THURSDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY! Now, that's 2 days away...we are really praying the Irene keeps away from the edge of Florida.


mommy2mrb said:


> So sorry to hear this....hope they can get you rescheduled !!
> Yes, they just rescheduled us! We are leaving Thursday!





21hearts said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry! I hope they can get you on another one soon.


Not so soon like the next day but somewhat soon. We are leaving Thursday.


mom2pixies said:


> HappyDreams--eeek! What happens now that the flight is cancelled?!?!


My wish granter coordinated everything to leave this Thursday, same flight number, same flight times.


ColinsClan said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to this forum as of today. We are scheduled for my son Colin's Make A Wish trip to Disney World later this week. Concerned about all the talk of Hurricane Irene! Suppose we get down there ok. What fun can be had in terrential downpours? Anyone experience this in the past? Thanks for any ideas!
> 
> - Dave



WOW! We are leaving the same day! We were supposed to leave this monday, the 22nd. However, I live in Puerto Rico. Unfortunately, Hurricane Irene got the best of us and decided to pass right smack in the middle of P.R. the day were were supposed to leave! Now that we've dealt with that stress, we also have to keep on praying that Irene doesn't impact negatively our vacation WHILE we're there. Just pray!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Owensheart said:


> I am so sorry!  I hope you get outta there soon, or that they can do a quick reschedule.  Keep us posted.  I know you are SO excited!!



Thanks! They rescheduled us for Thursday.


----------



## katieb4

Hoping Kylee is home from the hospital!!

Claudia, so great to hear your trip is back ON!  No more storms please!!



Question.....We have reservations at 6:45pm for dinner at the Sci Fi restaurant at Hollywood Studios. I put it together today in my head....that Hollywood Studios closes at 7pm. Do the restaurants stay open later then the parks?


----------



## kdzbear

katieb4 said:


> Question.....We have reservations at 6:45pm for dinner at the Sci Fi restaurant at Hollywood Studios. I put it together today in my head....that Hollywood Studios closes at 7pm. Do the restaurants stay open later then the parks?



The restaurants close the same time as the parks, which actually makes your reservation perfect. Since it closes at 7 pm, they will continue to serve guest and not rush you until everyone in your party is done. Then you get to walk through an empty park to the exit! It is the perfect time for a few photo ops without any other people in them!


----------



## mommy2mrb

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kylee is home!  Kris thanks everyone for their continued prayers, they are looking forward to being home with the family!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mommy2mrb said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kylee is home!  Kris thanks everyone for their continued prayers, they are looking forward to being home with the family!!


----------



## mom2pixies

princessmamaof5 said:


> More Pixie Dust
> 
> Oooh! Gonna come and check it out.
> 
> Wow three weeks is getting close ... Thankyou thankyou for those that have sent Pixie dust our way i am so happy and blessed to have such caring people on here. Ive been humbled by your kindness Carrie and Lynn



 Aren't these folks the greatest?!?



Owensheart said:


> We got an email from Owen's wish granters .. no new news on dates.  She just dropped a line to say hello and that she is waiting too.  I am loving the new communication from our new wish granter, she is really great!!  We're still hoping for the first week of December and Owen talks about his "Make A Wish" all the time.  Every Disney movie that comes on with Cinderella's castle is "MY Make a Wish!"  The anticipation is building and it's so nice to know that there isn't a open heart surgery looming in the fall.. we are just kickin' back and enjoying life!
> 
> I have my eye on the Contemporary and Wilderness Lodge for extending our trip.  There is no way either of them will top our week at GKTW though.
> 
> For all of you getting ready to go in the next couple weeks... we are sure excited for you!!



And, we are excited for you! Glad you have some great communication with the new wish granter. Always nice to drop a line and give updates. 



angeque143 said:


> That is what I got too. I am thinking that they changed things a bit.



Okay--I'm relieved then! I was just hoping something didn't get misplaced--especially with our mail over the border!



angeque143 said:


> Question...for those who have gone before. What is the best way to put on a stroller tag? We are gettong ours laminated so it lasts but wondering how to hang the stinker! Thanks!!



Good question!



Shellyplus4 said:


> Hey guys~
> 
> We are going on our MAW trip the end of Oct. I was a child the last time I was at Disney. I am looking for suggestions on things to make sure we see/do while we are there. I have no idea where to even begin planning. We will be staying at GKTW. Thanks for any input. We will have our 13dd, 11dd, and 9ds on the trip.
> 
> Thanks,



Where to begin?!?! Oooh Shelly, be sure to take some time to enjoy GKTW--from what I understand, there is every conceiveable activity and theme night that takes place there--princess parties, dinosaur minigolf, horseback riding, fishing pond, waterpark, minitrains, carousel, arcades, Village Idol, Christmas party, etc. So, be sure not to plan every evening in the parks. You'll want your kids to experience some of what GKTW has to offer, too!

And, if your girls are like mine and love princesses, you might consider booking them an appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for 'princess makeovers.' If your son likes pirates, you can get him a pirate makeover at the Pirate's Leagues near the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. 

You may also want to take in a character dining meal (where you can meet some of the characters like Mickey and the gang, Winnie the Pooh or the Princesses) to get some more 'facetime' with the characters.  

Some more fun options--order the The Kitchen Sink sundae at Beaches and Cream restaurant. It's huge and would be ideal for the whole family to share. Visit Cosmic Ray's for a sci-fi themed meal. 

There's so much more--I don't even know where to begin--parades, firework shows, impromptu shows taking place all around the parks everyday (check the Times guide for daily info), free extra attractions (like the Campfire Singalong and hula dancing shows at the Polynesian) and other extra attractions you can sign up the kids for (like one of the Pirates Cruises). Rides, attractions, musicals--it's all too much!

I'm not certain I helped any! Just probably overwhelmed you with more ideas!



Happy Dreams1 said:


> WOW! We are leaving the same day! We were supposed to leave this monday, the 22nd. However, I live in Puerto Rico. Unfortunately, Hurricane Irene got the best of us and decided to pass right smack in the middle of P.R. the day were were supposed to leave! Now that we've dealt with that stress, we also have to keep on praying that Irene doesn't impact negatively our vacation WHILE we're there. Just pray!




Glad to hear things are back on track! Get ready!!! So excited for you. 



mommy2mrb said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kylee is home!  Kris thanks everyone for their continued prayers, they are looking forward to being home with the family!!



Thank goodness! Glad to hear that Kylee is home and recovering.


----------



## mom2pixies

Finally! The much-anticipated day has arrived! Check out our PTR to find out how the girls celebrated Brooke's amazingly magical Wish Day!

Little over two weeks and counting....eeek! So close now!!


----------



## blessedmom4

mommy2mrb said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kylee is home!  Kris thanks everyone for their continued prayers, they are looking forward to being home with the family!!



*That is MORE good news for the day! PTL!!! Thank you for sharing Lisa! *


----------



## blessedmom4

mom2pixies said:


> Finally! The much-anticipated day has arrived! Check out our PTR to find out how the girls celebrated Brooke's amazingly magical Wish Day!
> 
> Little over two weeks and counting....eeek! So close now!!



*I have already told you, but what a truly AMAZING wish day! SO happy for you!!!!*


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I've really come to notice how different the MAW chapter in Puerto Rico is.
If you trip is a Disney trip or anything that involves travel, they don't throw you a send-off party. ( Not that I'm in demanding it- just pointing out a difference.) I'm quite fine with just going to Disney, no other party. LOL

BUT they did give me a MAW barbie which I thought was wonderful! I love my barbie!

Second, when my mom received our official MAW shirts and other info, we did NOT receive Make-A-Wish buttons, which I considered quite odd as I know for a fact that a year ago, they did have MAW buttons. My mom asked about it and she told me they didn't have. So I guess CM's will just identify us by our GKTW button...which we receive over there, right?

Third, our MAW chapter DOES NOT provide transportation from our house to the airport the day we leave. Strange. So, our sister's boyfriend will be taking us to the airport at 7:00 a.m.

And lastly, my MAW wish granter was the one called me to inform of the flight changes. Yes, not my mom, me. I found it pretty cool! I guess it was just because I'm 16 and all.


Does this have to do that it's Puerto Rico and all? Just wondering...


----------



## katieb4

kdzbear said:


> The restaurants close the same time as the parks, which actually makes your reservation perfect. Since it closes at 7 pm, they will continue to serve guest and not rush you until everyone in your party is done. Then you get to walk through an empty park to the exit! It is the perfect time for a few photo ops without any other people in them!



FANTASTIC!!!    Thank you so much for this info, its going to be a blast!



mommy2mrb said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylee is home!  Kris thanks everyone for their continued prayers, they are looking forward to being home with the family!!




  Happy news!!



mom2pixies said:


> Finally! The much-anticipated day has arrived! Check out our PTR to find out how the girls celebrated Brooke's amazingly magical Wish Day!
> 
> Little over two weeks and counting....eeek! So close now!!



What a fantastic incredible super fun time!  WOW!!!!!!!!  you guys are super set now for this amazing incredible week!!    Meanwhile, I can't wait to see pics from after!  Fabulousness!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Im so very excited for you HAPPY DREAMS


----------



## Happy Dreams1

princessmamaof5 said:


> Im so very excited for you HAPPY DREAMS



AAWW thanks! My name is Claudia 

In an hour, I can say, " We're leaving tomorrow!"..in just a few minutes, they'll be another update on Irene's path. Let's see what God has planned for us...


----------



## princessmamaof5

I guess my wish grantor telepathically knew that i was slacking on making a countdown calendar . I guess i was thinking if theres not a calendar i dont have to see how close 3 weeks really is wow. 

And i have an announcement i figured out how to do iron on shirts this is like a graduating college accomplishment for me lol yay yay yay

also i added some more pics at the end of my ptr if your bored and wanna peek


----------



## Synovial

I'm confused about something and I wonder if anyone knows about it.  Our wish granter said something about a party and I didn't quite understand if we are supposed to throw a party or if they are giving a party.  Is anyone familiar with this?  Thanks!   Synovial


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Synovial said:


> I'm confused about something and I wonder if anyone knows about it.  Our wish granter said something about a party and I didn't quite understand if we are supposed to throw a party or if they are giving a party.  Is anyone familiar with this?  Thanks!   Synovial



I thin they're throwing your child a send-off party.


----------



## mom2pixies

Synovial said:


> I'm confused about something and I wonder if anyone knows about it.  Our wish granter said something about a party and I didn't quite understand if we are supposed to throw a party or if they are giving a party.  Is anyone familiar with this?  Thanks!   Synovial



Yes! They will probably throw your child a little party. Ours was just last week (click on our PTR--last page--to view it). The Wish Grantors came to our house with cake, balloons and gifts for the girls. It was so magical--and just such a perfect way to countdown our now 15 remaining days!!! 

We also got to meet our wish sponsor, but I understand that isn't necessarily the norm, since sometimes it's a group of people or a company that sponsors the wish or the sponsor prefers to remain anonymous. 

I have also heard that some wish grantors plan the party elsewhere--Chuck E. Cheese, a pizza place, a local bowling alley, swimming club or arcade or the wish kid's favourite restaurant. Sometimes it's just for the wish family, sometimes you can invite the grandparents, cousins, close family friends, etc. So, you'll have to get the details about the party from your wish grantor. Have fun!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Okay, so in 10 hours, more or less, we'll be on our way to the airport!

I'm still nervous about flying to Orlando with the hurricane in it's path. How do they do it???

I think I'm done packing.  Or am I?

I really can't believe I'll be at GKTW tomorrow! I've read about it SOO much and seen SOO many pictures that it just seems like a fantasy to me.

I know that Friday will be our hardest day concerning weather conditions so we still haven't decided which park to go on Friday.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

They will head West and go up the West coast of Florida, staying way from Irene.  Adding a couple of hundred miles to a flight does not add much time as the aircraft flies at about 500 MPH.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Cheshire Figment said:


> They will head West and go up the West coast of Florida, staying way from Irene.  Adding a couple of hundred miles to a flight does not add much time as the aircraft flies at about 500 MPH.



Oh okay. Thank you. You eased my nerves a bit. I fly like once a year, and I don't really like airplanes. I'm the kind of person who will have their blood pressure skyrocket( but I already have hypertension) during turbulence and departure and have their heart rate around 160 ( yes, I took my pulse once) LOL. 

My wish coordinator DOES NOT want me riding rides like Tower of Terror or Hulk(Universal). 

I went to DisneyLAND this summer and only very few rides caused some sort of arrhythmia( I could feel my heart beating irregularly) but resolved itself in a matter of hours. 

My mom's freaking out about me riding Hulk and she's actually saying she won't let me ride! I don't get it! 

Also, how is the ride Mission: Space?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Okay, so today is THE day. My MAW day! It's 6 am and we're getting ready! I'm eating breakfast LOL.....super nervous about the flight.


----------



## xanphylus

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, so today is THE day. My MAW day! It's 6 am and we're getting ready! I'm eating breakfast LOL.....super nervous about the flight.



Hope it all went great and can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelleydi77

We are home from the most fabulous time on the Disney Dream!  Give me a few days to get settled and I'll start our TR!


----------



## Synovial

Preston has been having some problems with walking lately.  His Physical Therapist really worked him over.  The past week he has had pain walking.  I hope this gets better before our trip so that he can walk and not have to be in a wheelchair.  I mentioned the possibility of having to get one and he really let me know in  a hurry he did not want one.  Just thought I would give an update.  Thanks!   Synovial


----------



## JustBelieve6

Good morning everyone! I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself and my family. Two nights ago, my daughter, Paige, was granted her wish to go to WDW and GKTW. We are leaving on sept 18. I have three ore children and  a wonderful husband who are going AnD my parents ( who live with us) are going too, but they are staying in a local hotel, because there are too many of us to stay in a villa. 

I've been lurking on this board for a few weeks now and I can't tell you how much more I feel ready for this trip. My only fear is money. ( it's always about money) I don't know how much to expect to spend for lunches at the parks. We don't have any of our own to spend and I'm scared to run out. 

I hope to get to talk to some of you soon.

Tera


----------



## 21hearts

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, so today is THE day. My MAW day! It's 6 am and we're getting ready! I'm eating breakfast LOL.....super nervous about the flight.



I know I'm a day late but have a great trip!



chelleydi77 said:


> We are home from the most fabulous time on the Disney Dream!  Give me a few days to get settled and I'll start our TR!



I hope your trip went well!


----------



## mom2pixies

JustBelieve6 said:


> Good morning everyone! I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself and my family. Two nights ago, my daughter, Paige, was granted her wish to go to WDW and GKTW. We are leaving on sept 18. I have three ore children and  a wonderful husband who are going AnD my parents ( who live with us) are going too, but they are staying in a local hotel, because there are too many of us to stay in a villa.
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a few weeks now and I can't tell you how much more I feel ready for this trip. My only fear is money. ( it's always about money) I don't know how much to expect to spend for lunches at the parks. We don't have any of our own to spend and I'm scared to run out.
> 
> I hope to get to talk to some of you soon.
> 
> Tera



Welcome aboard, Tera! Yeah for Paige getting her wish!! You guys will have an amazing time. Looks like we'll miss you just by a few days--we'll be leaving for home on the 16th! 

From what I understand, every wish organization is a little bit different and each branch runs things slightly differently, but they usually take into consideration the entire family's needs and you should have enough in your expense cheque to cover the meals, souvenirs and little extras like ice creams and popcorn. 

At the resort, I believe GKTW provides every family member with some sort of meal plan that allows them each to have three meals a day. So, if you eat breakfast at GKTW and come back to the resort for dinner, then you only have to worry about lunches at the parks. And, I hear that you can even use your additional 'lunch' credit at GKTW to have one of the restaurants there pack you the lunch and/or snacks in boxes to bring to the parks. 

If you plan ahead and organize the lunches to go (probably wouldn't hurt to pack a cooler bag to bring the meals to the parks), then you shouldn't even have to dip into your own funds to eat lunch. 

Be sure to pack lots of drinks and snacks (which can also be purchased at the big WalMart near GKTW) to curb having to spend $4 on a water bottle at the park. (Which, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, if you ask for a cup of water, they'll give it to you for free?) That way, the only real 'park' food you'll purchase are the ones you can't bring from GKTW (like the unavoidable Mickey-shaped ice creams). 

Have an awesome trip!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Another visit by the Big Give Fairy this week....stop on by to enjoy the pics! Only 13 days to go before B's wish trip to meet Ariel.....Eek!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

First...I want to tell all of the East Coast Dis'ers...BE SAFE!!! Batton down the hatches!! 

We had some major Big Give action at our house on Wednesday!! Stop by the pre-trippie to check out all of the new goodies!!


----------



## Owensheart

We have Dates!!!  December 4-14th!!!  To say we are excited is an understatment.  You can read more of an update on Owen's PTR.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42403434#post42403434


----------



## sgarrity

Owensheart said:


> We have Dates!!!  December 4-14th!!!  To say we are excited is an understatment.  You can read more of an update on Owen's PTR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42403434#post42403434



We also will be there in December.  We leave the 20th!


----------



## katieb4

chelleydi77 said:


> We are home from the most fabulous time on the Disney Dream!  Give me a few days to get settled and I'll start our TR!


  welcome back! can't to read your TR!


Synovial said:


> Preston has been having some problems with walking lately.  His Physical Therapist really worked him over.  The past week he has had pain walking.  I hope this gets better before our trip so that he can walk and not have to be in a wheelchair.  I mentioned the possibility of having to get one and he really let me know in  a hurry he did not want one.  Just thought I would give an update.  Thanks!   Synovial



 I will say some prayers for him!  


JustBelieve6 said:


> Good morning everyone! I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself and my family. Two nights ago, my daughter, Paige, was granted her wish to go to WDW and GKTW. We are leaving on sept 18. I have three ore children and  a wonderful husband who are going AnD my parents ( who live with us) are going too, but they are staying in a local hotel, because there are too many of us to stay in a villa.
> 
> 
> I've been lurking on this board for a few weeks now and I can't tell you how much more I feel ready for this trip. My only fear is money. ( it's always about money) I don't know how much to expect to spend for lunches at the parks. We don't have any of our own to spend and I'm scared to run out.
> 
> I hope to get to talk to some of you soon.
> 
> Tera



Welcome! I am a little nervous about the money too, I've made two special lunch reservations and BBB appointments....I figure I can cancel them later if it doesn't work out. Meanwhile, I am determined to focus on the fun parts and not let money rule the day here!  So much fun awaits us!


Owensheart said:


> We have Dates!!!  December 4-14th!!!  To say we are excited is an understatment.  You can read more of an update on Owen's PTR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42403434#post42403434



Congrats!!!!  


48 more days until we leave for Gabbie's magical wish trip!!


----------



## starienite

Got a call from MAW on Thursday and got really excited, but didn't last long. 
When our wish grantors came to for the initial visit. They forgot the form for GKTW. So they mailed it out to us and mailed all the forms to my dad for him to go with us. And we gave my dad the form to finish filling out and he mailed it all back together. So they mailed a new one out and we got is yesterday and are mailing it back on Monday. So after they get this form back we can go the next stage.


----------



## disneymomma01

Hope all of the East Coast Dis'ers are safe & sound!! 

Had a wonderful day at Six Flags today!! AND a BIG GIVE too!!! Stop by the pre-trip & see what today's package held!!


----------



## rayleechristian

*Hope all are well today!  Living on the gulf coast we have experienced many hurricanes.  So we know what you are going through.  Come check out Christian's page!  We have been very busy this summer and only have a few days to go before the trip!!  *:


----------



## angcmom

Is there anyone who has stayed at GKTW recently that can tell me about using park tickets after you have checked out of the village?

We are planning to extend our trip by 3 nights.  I have read conflicting information regarding this....some say you can't use the tix after checking out, but the GKTW village guide says that Seaworld tix and US tix are good for 2 weeks from the date of issuance.

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## Owensheart

angcmom said:


> Is there anyone who has stayed at GKTW recently that can tell me about using park tickets after you have checked out of the village?
> 
> We are planning to extend our trip by 3 nights.  I have read conflicting information regarding this....some say you can't use the tix after checking out, but the GKTW village guide says that Seaworld tix and US tix are good for 2 weeks from the date of issuance.
> 
> Thanks!
> Terri



I am curious too!  I have read trip reports where they have used their tickets after leaving GKTW during their extended portion.  I think the only downside is that you lose the "magic button."  Other than that.. I'm sure the admission to the park is fine.  Can't wait to hear what people say that have already gone on their trip.  You can always call GKTW and double check too!


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Owensheart said:


> I am curious too!  I have read trip reports where they have used their tickets after leaving GKTW during their extended portion.  I think the only downside is that you lose the "magic button."  Other than that.. I'm sure the admission to the park is fine.  Can't wait to hear what people say that have already gone on their trip.  You can always call GKTW and double check too!



We just returned from GKTW in July.  I did call GKTW before with the same question and they told me 2 weeks from the first use.  We too extended our trip and I was worried that we would lose our admission.    If you don't activate them with a park entrance they are good for even longer, but this depends on the actual ticket you are given and shouldn't be relied on. 

The button and GAC technically expire.  We had good luck having Disney extend our GAC as I asked at Guest Relations early in our visit.  If your child has special needs that qualify for a GAC anyway there would definately be no problem.  The button alerts cast members that you are on a special trip, but also  qualifies you for free parking at Sea World, free food to feed the dolphins etc.   We used our Sea World and Universal portions while still at GKTW so I don't know how they treat an extension. They do check the dates on these for the free stuff though.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

angcmom said:


> Is there anyone who has stayed at GKTW recently that can tell me about using park tickets after you have checked out of the village?
> 
> We are planning to extend our trip by 3 nights.  I have read conflicting information regarding this....some say you can't use the tix after checking out, but the GKTW village guide says that Seaworld tix and US tix are good for 2 weeks from the date of issuance.
> 
> Thanks!
> Terri



We stayed 4 extra days. Disney is a hit and miss as to who you talk with. We had a lot of CM look at the GKTW button ( the dates on the button CAN NOT be changed). We didn't want to take a chance not getting the VIP at the Disney parks, so we did all of those while staying at GKTW. When we asked at guest relation the first day..they said we can still go through the fast pass line with the GAC(this is the line you will be going in), but seeing characters we may have to stand in line instead of getting front of line privileges. Again..it depends on the CM if he or she are in a good mood. We just didn't want to take the chance. Universal and Island of Adventure are really good about extending the GAC. Just make sure you go to guest relation in the beginning. We made this mistake. Sea World...I have no clue. besides the free fish, we really didn't see any special treatment. All tickets are good for 2weeks after the first use.


----------



## Owensheart

mysevendwarfs said:


> We just returned from GKTW in July.  I did call GKTW before with the same question and they told me 2 weeks from the first use.  We too extended our trip and I was worried that we would lose our admission.    If you don't activate them with a park entrance they are good for even longer, but this depends on the actual ticket you are given and shouldn't be relied on.
> 
> The button and GAC technically expire.  We had good luck having Disney extend our GAC as I asked at Guest Relations early in our visit.  If your child has special needs that qualify for a GAC anyway there would definately be no problem.  The button alerts cast members that you are on a special trip, but also  qualifies you for free parking at Sea World, free food to feed the dolphins etc.   We used our Sea World and Universal portions while still at GKTW so I don't know how they treat an extension. They do check the dates on these for the free stuff though.  Have a great trip!



We are planning on using up our Universal tickets while we are GKTW and two of our Disney days.  I really want to relax and enjoy GKTW Village while we are there and not be rushed.  The rest of our trip we are moving to a Disney Resort hotel and will enjoy lots of character meals and Early magic Hours at the Disney parks.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> We stayed 4 extra days. Disney is a hit and miss as to who you talk with. We had a lot of CM look at the GKTW button ( the dates on the button CAN NOT be changed). We didn't want to take a chance not getting the VIP at the Disney parks, so we did all of those while staying at GKTW. When we asked at guest relation the first day..they said we can still go through the fast pass line with the GAC(this is the line you will be going in), but seeing characters we may have to stand in line instead of getting front of line privileges. Again..it depends on the CM if he or she are in a good mood. We just didn't want to take the chance. Universal and Island of Adventure are really good about extending the GAC. Just make sure you go to guest relation in the beginning. We made this mistake. Sea World...I have no clue. besides the free fish, we really didn't see any special treatment. All tickets are good for 2weeks after the first use.



We'll have  GAC with Owen's oxygen and stroller so I think we'll be fine as far rides.  Owen should see enough characters at the character dining and during our MAW week.  Thanks for all the info ladies!!


----------



## Owensheart

SWEET!!  I was working on a tentative itinerary for our trip.  It turns out the exact four days we are planning to extend falls smack dab in the middle of Disney's FREE DINING package.  So tempting!!  

I'm trying to decide between a Deluxe resort with the big discount or staying at a Moderate resort with FREE dining.  Hmmmm... 

Also.. I've made dining reservations at all the restaurants because with Free dining offered, I figured things will get booked fast!  I have no idea where to eat, but am just going off of other's trip reports and reading the boards for reviews.  I've checked out allears.net and found all the menus too.  '

When I asked Owen what character dining he wanted to experience, he said "I want to eat with Mister Incredible, Buzz Woody, AND Mickey Mouse."  It's not happening.   Which brings up a good question.. why does Disney not have a Pixar Character meal?  Bummer.  

Anyway.. if anyone has suggestions on dining, hotels, or any MUST SEE shows.. I'm all ears!!!


----------



## katieb4

I think my kiddos are officially ready for school next week!  

this means....

DISNEY PLANNING can commence again!!  :

2 questions popped in my brain in the past week

1.  Do the villa's have blow dryers?  rincess:

2.  The Walmart......do they carry Disney lanyards and autograph books?  How about costumes?

Thanks! :


----------



## livndisney

mysevendwarfs said:


> We just returned from GKTW in July.  I did call GKTW before with the same question and they told me 2 weeks from the first use.  We too extended our trip and I was worried that we would lose our admission.    If you don't activate them with a park entrance they are good for even longer, but this depends on the actual ticket you are given and shouldn't be relied on.
> 
> The button and GAC technically expire.  We had good luck having Disney extend our GAC as I asked at Guest Relations early in our visit.  If your child has special needs that qualify for a GAC anyway there would definately be no problem.  The button alerts cast members that you are on a special trip, but also  qualifies you for free parking at Sea World, free food to feed the dolphins etc.   We used our Sea World and Universal portions while still at GKTW so I don't know how they treat an extension. They do check the dates on these for the free stuff though.  Have a great trip!



Just to clarify-
A GAC and the MAW GAC are two different things. MAW/GKTW GAC is FOTL. The "regular" GAC is need based and is not FOTL.

So if you are extending a MAW trip and your MAW GAC expires and you have needs, you can still get a GAC. It will just not be the FOTL.


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> I think my kiddos are officially ready for school next week!
> 
> this means....
> 
> DISNEY PLANNING can commence again!!  :
> 
> 2 questions popped in my brain in the past week
> 
> 1.  Do the villa's have blow dryers?  rincess:
> 
> 2.  The Walmart......do they carry Disney lanyards and autograph books?  How about costumes?
> 
> Thanks! :



Walmart-there is a Walmart right near GKTW (I don't recommend going there at night). Yes, they sell lanyards and autograph books. And they will also have Halloween Costumes in Oct.

Can you send me a PM next week to remind me to send you some info (please)?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

livndisney said:


> Just to clarify-
> A GAC and the MAW GAC are two different things. MAW/GKTW GAC is FOTL. The "regular" GAC is need based and is not FOTL.
> 
> So if you are extending a MAW trip and your MAW GAC expires and you have needs, you can still get a GAC. It will just not be the FOTL.



The GAC isn't front of the line pass. You get to go in the fast pass line. We waited a good 30min for most rides. Better than the 100min wait. Characters you do get FoTL. With my youngest daughter we went in Nov. and we didn't even wait in a line. The parks were pretty dead. With Korissas trip we went during a very busy time and like I said.... We had to wait for most rides.


----------



## mysevendwarfs

Mom2mitokids said:


> The GAC isn't front of the line pass. You get to go in the fast pass line. We waited a good 30min for most rides. Better than the 100min wait. Characters you do get FoTL. With my youngest daughter we went in Nov. and we didn't even wait in a line. The parks were pretty dead. With Korissas trip we went during a very busy time and like I said.... We had to wait for most rides.




  Yep, not fotl at Disney for most attractions.  Still awesome.  For us the regular GAC for our daughter's needs was treated basically the same as the GKTW GAC. Livndisney is right that the regular GAC does depend on your specific needs.    The only thing that was better for us with the GKTW GAC was our whole group was included without difficulty as the regular GAC is only for 6 and our immediate family is 9.  We didn't figure out the GKTW GAC worked for character lines until the end of our trip.  They do make an effort to whisk you right to the front even with the really long character lines, like Rapunzel.  FYI, I put the magic button on whatever hat that our daughter wore so it was closer to eye level for the CM's.  It was amazing how many times they saw that button at all the parks before we even showed them!


----------



## angcmom

Thanks for all of the information everyone!  I have learned so much on these boards that will help make our trip even better!!


----------



## livndisney

Mom2mitokids said:


> The GAC isn't front of the line pass. You get to go in the fast pass line. We waited a good 30min for most rides. Better than the 100min wait. Characters you do get FoTL. With my youngest daughter we went in Nov. and we didn't even wait in a line. The parks were pretty dead. With Korissas trip we went during a very busy time and like I said.... We had to wait for most rides.



Yes, I understand a GAC is not FOTL, that was my point, and why I said "The "regular" GAC is need based and is not FOTL".

And using a "regular" GAC does not always mean you "get to go in the fast pass line". A GAC is need based, and there are different stamps which give different access. And "access" is not always the same for each ride/show.

"Offically" a GAC is not used for characters, but sometimes a CM can assist.


----------



## disneymomma01

Miss Katelyn got a HUGE surprise from our Dream Manager yesterday!! Just updated our pre-trippie with the surprise & lots of new pictures!! Stop by & see what had Miss K so shocked!!  (actually a surprise for ALL of us!!)


----------



## BlairC

Got our dates from Make-A-Wish!  We're going the first week of Oct.

The planning is on!


----------



## disneymomma01

BlairC said:


> Got our dates from Make-A-Wish!  We're going the first week of Oct.
> 
> The planning is on!




Congrats on getting your dates!! 

We are going to be there the same time!! We arrive Oct. 1st and leave the 7th!! Maybe we will see you all there!! 

It looks as though we have something in common!! Looks like you are a fellow photographer?!?!?!


----------



## starienite

My son is almost begging us to let his sister where his button so he doesn't have to meet the Princesses. I told him that we are not wasting time in lines that we can skip and if that means he has to meet Princesses, then he meets them. Not going risk a CM seeing Cc wear the button there, and then seeing Dev wear the button somewhere else.


----------



## mom2pixies

Aahahahah! We're into single digits now! 

So much to do, so little time....

Can anyone tell me how to get to the the line-up for early morning appointments? I know someone gave me directions as to where to head at the entrance for our 9:00am BBB appointment (which we'll have to arrive at MK at  8:30am for) and now I can't find the directions! 

Going crazy over here--with excitement and things to do!!!


----------



## kdzbear

mom2pixies said:


> Aahahahah! We're into single digits now!
> 
> So much to do, so little time....
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get to the the line-up for early morning appointments? I know someone gave me directions as to where to head at the entrance for our 9:00am BBB appointment (which we'll have to arrive at MK at  8:30am for) and now I can't find the directions!
> 
> Going crazy over here--with excitement and things to do!!!



First, do not panic! Take a deep breath! Once you get to the Magic Kingdom, go through bag check. Then generally over to the right there is a cast member holding a large sign that says breakfast reservations/ BBB reservations. Just walk over to her and your name will be on a list. If you are not sure where to go, just ask any castmember. They are all friendly and helpful! Your trip will be here before you know it. Just remember to go with the flow and let the magic happen. Do not try to plan too much! Have a great time!


----------



## Owensheart

livndisney said:


> Yes, I understand a GAC is not FOTL, that was my point, and why I said "The "regular" GAC is need based and is not FOTL".
> 
> And using a "regular" GAC does not always mean you "get to go in the fast pass line". A GAC is need based, and there are different stamps which give different access. And "access" is not always the same for each ride/show.
> 
> "Offically" a GAC is not used for characters, but sometimes a CM can assist.



Owen always needs a GAC at Disneyland.  We tag his stroller as a wheelchair and he has several oxygen tanks on board with us.  It's nice to have the stroller available as soon as we get off the ride and we don't have to carry him in line.  That's the biggest benefit of the GAC in my opinion! 

As far as ride access.. the GAC is great in Fantasy land.. as you just go to the exit of the ride and there is very little wait time.  On newer rides, the line is handicapped accessible, so you wait in the regular line, but you can take your stroller through the line while you wait.. lifesaver!!


----------



## Owensheart

disneymomma01 said:


> Miss Katelyn got a HUGE surprise from our Dream Manager yesterday!! Just updated our pre-trippie with the surprise & lots of new pictures!! Stop by & see what had Miss K so shocked!!  (actually a surprise for ALL of us!!)



What a wonderful surprise!!  She looks so excited!!


----------



## disneymomma01

Owensheart said:


> What a wonderful surprise!!  She looks so excited!!



It really was a wonderful & totally unexpected surprise!!!


----------



## katieb4

livndisney said:


> Walmart-there is a Walmart right near GKTW (I don't recommend going there at night). Yes, they sell lanyards and autograph books. And they will also have Halloween Costumes in Oct.
> 
> Can you send me a PM next week to remind me to send you some info (please)?



 Thank you for the tip on the not at night!    My son does not want to dress up, but I"m hoping that once we get there.....maybe there will be something he will want to wear....even if its a "this shirt IS my costume!"  LOL

Will do on the PM!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Ive added a few new posts of photos at the end of my pretrippie if you wanna bounce on over andtake a peek  I cant say im in the single digits but im so close 12 days and well be In DISNEY!!!


----------



## livndisney

katieb4 said:


> Thank you for the tip on the not at night!    My son does not want to dress up, but I"m hoping that once we get there.....maybe there will be something he will want to wear....even if its a "this shirt IS my costume!"  LOL
> 
> Will do on the PM!



Have you considered a tee like this:
http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clothes-boys-costume-buzz-lightyear-tee/mp/1267726/1000228+1000762/

I was at the outlet near GKTW the other day and I saw a Goofy tee and a Sorceror Mickey tee. They looked like Mickey's red outfit and Goofy's orange. You son could wear the tee and add a hat and 

How about some Spiderman? 
http://www.disneystore.com/outfit-spider-man-tee-by-mighty-fine-for-men/mp/1289722/1000204+1000764/

Nightmare before Christmas:

http://www.disneystore.com/clothes-...ngton-tee-for-men/mp/1287704/1000204+1000764/


----------



## mysevendwarfs

livndisney said:


> Yes, I understand a GAC is not FOTL, that was my point, and why I said "The "regular" GAC is need based and is not FOTL".
> 
> And using a "regular" GAC does not always mean you "get to go in the fast pass line". A GAC is need based, and there are different stamps which give different access. And "access" is not always the same for each ride/show.
> 
> "Offically" a GAC is not used for characters, but sometimes a CM can assist.



Just to clarify, I was referring to the GKTW GAC as not being FOTL. Sorry if I caused confusion.  I assumed that was what momtomitokids was referring to as she mentioned her kids wish trips.  With our GKTW GAC we did wait in most lines, usually with the fast pass folks.  Universal's GAP gave us FOTL, but not at Disney.


----------



## Synovial

Preston is having a difficult time walking right now without pain.  It was really nice to see him for a few months being able to walk normal without any pain, but now he's hurting again and I hope it  is nothing serious and will go away quickly.  He has an MRI scheduled for this coming month and I am interested to see what the result is.  Please pray for his recovery, before we go to Disney in October.  He really wants to walk instead of being in a wheelchair.  Synovial


----------



## mom2pixies

kdzbear said:


> First, do not panic! Take a deep breath! Once you get to the Magic Kingdom, go through bag check. Then generally over to the right there is a cast member holding a large sign that says breakfast reservations/ BBB reservations. Just walk over to her and your name will be on a list. If you are not sure where to go, just ask any castmember. They are all friendly and helpful! Your trip will be here before you know it. Just remember to go with the flow and let the magic happen. Do not try to plan too much! Have a great time!



Thank you! I will try to breath...in, out, in out....LOL!!



princessmamaof5 said:


> Ive added a few new posts of photos at the end of my pretrippie if you wanna bounce on over andtake a peek  I cant say im in the single digits but im so close 12 days and well be In DISNEY!!!



Coming on over to check 'em out!



Synovial said:


> Preston is having a difficult time walking right now without pain.  It was really nice to see him for a few months being able to walk normal without any pain, but now he's hurting again and I hope it  is nothing serious and will go away quickly.  He has an MRI scheduled for this coming month and I am interested to see what the result is.  Please pray for his recovery, before we go to Disney in October.  He really wants to walk instead of being in a wheelchair.  Synovial



We'll be thinking of him! Walking with Mickey in Disney!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Just added a little spiel to our PTR about Miss B's first day of kindegarten! Enjoy.


----------



## disneymomma01

livndisney said:


> Have you considered a tee like this:
> http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clothes-boys-costume-buzz-lightyear-tee/mp/1267726/1000228+1000762/
> 
> I was at the outlet near GKTW the other day and I saw a Goofy tee and a Sorceror Mickey tee. They looked like Mickey's red outfit and Goofy's orange. You son could wear the tee and add a hat and
> 
> How about some Spiderman?
> http://www.disneystore.com/outfit-spider-man-tee-by-mighty-fine-for-men/mp/1289722/1000204+1000764/
> 
> Nightmare before Christmas:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/clothes-...ngton-tee-for-men/mp/1287704/1000204+1000764/



Does anyone know if they sell socerer Mickey hats?? The shirt & hat would be the PERFECT costume for my hubby!! He is a real magician...sounds like the perfect costume!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Got back from our MAW trip Today!!!!!!! Boy were we sad to leave!!!!!!!! 

I'll be starting my Trip report TODAY! Please follow it as not a lot of people followed my PTR. I promise I'll post lots of pictures!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

There are several varieties of Sorcerer hat available at WDW.  Some even have light-up sparkles.


----------



## angeque143

HELLO!!! We have missed you all!! The hurricane wiped us out up until about 2 hours ago.....We had NO electric OR water. What we did not drink we hauled up from a creek to wash in and flush toilets!! The fire department lent us a generator so that Eva could have her pump running. Glad to be back to normal again and will NEVER let this happen again. We are getting our own generator and having a disaster stash of supplies!!


----------



## Owensheart

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Got back from our MAW trip Today!!!!!!! Boy were we sad to leave!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be starting my Trip report TODAY! Please follow it as not a lot of people followed my PTR. I promise I'll post lots of pictures!



Can't wait to read about your trip!


----------



## Owensheart

angeque143 said:


> HELLO!!! We have missed you all!! The hurricane wiped us out up until about 2 hours ago.....We had NO electric OR water. What we did not drink we hauled up from a creek to wash in and flush toilets!! The fire department lent us a generator so that Eva could have her pump running. Glad to be back to normal again and will NEVER let this happen again. We are getting our own generator and having a disaster stash of supplies!!



Glad you are all okay!  Preparation is so important, but not something we think about until we go through it.


----------



## disneymomma01

Cheshire Figment said:


> There are several varieties of Sorcerer hat available at WDW.  Some even have light-up sparkles.



AWESOME!!! Thanks for the info!! I think that might be my hubby's costume!!  Now...to figure out mine!!  Maybe Goofy?!?!?!?!


----------



## mommy2mrb

disneymomma01 said:


> AWESOME!!! Thanks for the info!! I think that might be my hubby's costume!!  Now...to figure out mine!!  Maybe Goofy?!?!?!?!



you should be minnie! get some cute ears and t-shirt...I saw some Halloween minnie/mickey shirts at Target the other day.


----------



## livndisney

disneymomma01 said:


> AWESOME!!! Thanks for the info!! I think that might be my hubby's costume!!  Now...to figure out mine!!  Maybe Goofy?!?!?!?!



I am glad you were able to get the info you were looking for from Cheshire


----------



## that's nice

Hello everyone....Just checking in.

 to all the new families, and congrats to all the families who have gotten dates.

We were lucky and make it through the hurricane without losing power or having any damage to our property. There are whole towns in CT that are still 100% out of power. The power company is hoping to have all the power back by next Thursday.  There is so much damage near the shore- it is hard to believe.

Yesterday I had to take Juliana to the children's hospital for her 6 month scans. She is like an old pro with this now. She even sat still and didn't even cry one bit when they drew her labs. We were so proud of her.

Today, Juliana took the bus all by herself for her first day of kindergarten. Unfortunately, I had to work all day so I missed her leaving and coming home but we took her out for dinner to celebrate her doing such a good job. 

I wish I had more spare time to DIS more but now that summer is winding down here, I'm hoping to pop in a little more often. I hope everyone has been doing well.


----------



## mommy2mrb

that's nice said:


> Hello everyone....Just checking in.
> 
> to all the new families, and congrats to all the families who have gotten dates.
> 
> We were lucky and make it through the hurricane without losing power or having any damage to our property. There are whole towns in CT that are still 100% out of power. The power company is hoping to have all the power back by next Thursday.  There is so much damage near the shore- it is hard to believe.
> 
> Yesterday I had to take Juliana to the children's hospital for her 6 month scans. She is like an old pro with this now. She even sat still and didn't even cry one bit when they drew her labs. We were so proud of her.
> 
> Today, Juliana took the bus all by herself for her first day of kindergarten. Unfortunately, I had to work all day so I missed her leaving and coming home but we took her out for dinner to celebrate her doing such a good job.
> 
> I wish I had more spare time to DIS more but now that summer is winding down here, I'm hoping to pop in a little more often. I hope everyone has been doing well.



Hi stranger....
Kathy's been keeping us updated a bit....so thankful you guys made it through the storm safe and sound 
so happy Juliana had a great first day of school and to take the bus, what a big grown up girl!
She is such a strong little warrior,  for great scans and labs!
Hey, we need some new photos of your little man 
we've missed seeing you around too!
have a great weekend!


----------



## katieb4

Synovial said:


> Preston is having a difficult time walking right now without pain.  It was really nice to see him for a few months being able to walk normal without any pain, but now he's hurting again and I hope it  is nothing serious and will go away quickly.  He has an MRI scheduled for this coming month and I am interested to see what the result is.  Please pray for his recovery, before we go to Disney in October.  He really wants to walk instead of being in a wheelchair.  Synovial



Will do!


Glad the east coasters are doing well with recovery!!

Also glad to see so many check in!

Tommorow marks 6 weeks until we start our MAW journey!    We're so excited!!


----------



## chelleydi77

I finally started our TR!!!  A "Dream" was her wish!


----------



## disneymomma01

mommy2mrb said:


> you should be minnie! get some cute ears and t-shirt...I saw some Halloween minnie/mickey shirts at Target the other day.



Halloween Minnie?!?!!? I may need to check that out!!! Katelyn has already staked her claim to Minnie for Halloween!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hey! This is the link to my Trip Report! Just started it! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791041


----------



## Owensheart

chelleydi77 said:


> I finally started our TR!!!  A "Dream" was her wish!





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hey! This is the link to my Trip Report! Just started it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791041



Two new trip reports started!!  Yeah!  I love to read about all the magic!


----------



## angeque143

*4 days!!!*

I am literally in tears...I am so so excited yet stressed and anxious.....Tomorrow I meet with the wish granters to go over all the final details and then we get picked up at 4AM!!! These tropical storms have me very nervous!!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> *4 days!!!*
> 
> I am literally in tears...I am so so excited yet stressed and anxious.....Tomorrow I meet with the wish granters to go over all the final details and then we get picked up at 4AM!!! These tropical storms have me very nervous!!



Ack! I hear you. My to-do list seems to keep growing, instead of getting smaller. What the--?

We are right behind you--six days now--and a 5am pick-up!


----------



## kdzbear

mom2pixies said:


> Ack! I hear you. My to-do list seems to keep growing, instead of getting smaller. What the--?
> 
> We are right behind you--six days now--and a 5am pick-up!



We leave right behind both of you - a week from Saturday. We have also been watching the tropical storms. Lets hope that they decide to go out to sea and away from the shores. Have fantastic Wish trips!


----------



## disneymomma01

angeque143 said:


> *4 days!!!*
> 
> I am literally in tears...I am so so excited yet stressed and anxious.....Tomorrow I meet with the wish granters to go over all the final details and then we get picked up at 4AM!!! These tropical storms have me very nervous!!





mom2pixies said:


> Ack! I hear you. My to-do list seems to keep growing, instead of getting smaller. What the--?
> 
> We are right behind you--six days now--and a 5am pick-up!




Have a great trip!!! We will be praying that the storms go around & not over!!  Can't wait to read your trip reports!!!


----------



## that's nice

angeque143 said:


> *4 days!!!*
> 
> I am literally in tears...I am so so excited yet stressed and anxious.....Tomorrow I meet with the wish granters to go over all the final details and then we get picked up at 4AM!!! These tropical storms have me very nervous!!





mom2pixies said:


> Ack! I hear you. My to-do list seems to keep growing, instead of getting smaller. What the--?
> 
> We are right behind you--six days now--and a 5am pick-up!



WOW!!!! I wish you both wonderful trips!!!!! It will be extra nice to be touring with 'empty' parks too!!!


----------



## Shellyplus4

MAW emailed back and we are going October 23-29th! Time to start planning!

They also told us we need to pick a weekend to have a celebration party. Does anyone know what is involved in the party? How far in advance of the trip do people typically do the party?

I have no idea where to start planning the trip. If you have any suggestions on how to get started I am open to all of them. This is our first trip to Disney (Steve and I both went as young children) as a family. I have no idea what to expect. Every time I start looking online I feel overwhelmed. I look forward to getting suggestions from those of you that have done this trip already. 

Thanks,


----------



## mommy2mrb

Update from Judy (blessemom4)  , she just called me and ask to have me post this for her....




Lisa went to her cardiac dr appt this morning....things didn't go as well as they hoped, they need to meet with another doctor to plan their next step, nothing that is immediate, but they need to make some plans.

Judy is asking for everyone to keep Lisa is their prayers and also to send peace to herself.

She will post later more details on her thread, but really wanted to get the prayers started.

Lisa


----------



## princessmamaof5

I would say we got more than a pixie dusting from (Cajunfun) Lynn I would call it more of a Pixie Shower 

Hop on over and take a peek at the awesome Gifts heres the link to the first post and then the next 5 after that are also from her give 

Our Pixie Shower from Cajunfun


----------



## princessmamaof5

Prayers have begun in our house for this precious princess. Keep us updated




mommy2mrb said:


> Update from Judy (blessemom4)  , she just called me and ask to have me post this for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa went to her cardiac dr appt this morning....things didn't go as well as they hoped, they need to meet with another doctor to plan their next step, nothing that is immediate, but they need to make some plans.
> 
> Judy is asking for everyone to keep Lisa is their prayers and also to send peace to herself.
> 
> She will post later more details on her thread, but really wanted to get the prayers started.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## mom2pixies

mommy2mrb said:


> Update from Judy (blessemom4)  , she just called me and ask to have me post this for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa went to her cardiac dr appt this morning....things didn't go as well as they hoped, they need to meet with another doctor to plan their next step, nothing that is immediate, but they need to make some plans.
> 
> Judy is asking for everyone to keep Lisa is their prayers and also to send peace to herself.
> 
> She will post later more details on her thread, but really wanted to get the prayers started.
> 
> Lisa



Praying for Lisa and Judy and fam, over here!


----------



## mom2pixies

Shellyplus4 said:


> MAW emailed back and we are going October 23-29th! Time to start planning!
> 
> They also told us we need to pick a weekend to have a celebration party. Does anyone know what is involved in the party? How far in advance of the trip do people typically do the party?
> 
> I have no idea where to start planning the trip. If you have any suggestions on how to get started I am open to all of them. This is our first trip to Disney (Steve and I both went as young children) as a family. I have no idea what to expect. Every time I start looking online I feel overwhelmed. I look forward to getting suggestions from those of you that have done this trip already.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Shelly! Congrats on the date! So much fun--very overwhelming, but oh so much fun once you get into it! 

I think the party differs for every wish kid. Ours was at our house and included quite a few MAW reps. I've read of others who have had the party at a restaurant or a bowling alley, and others who've had media present, so it really depends. They asked us to invite whoever we wanted, but because it was during the middle of a weekday, the only person able to attend was my retiree mother-in-law. She was glad to have witnessed it though! Very special day, indeed. 

The MAW people brought cake, balloons and pressies for Brooke. We took lots of photos and our wish grantors gave us the actual itinerary, flight info, cheque, etc. We also got to meet our wish sponsor, which I don't think is the norm. It was great to meet this kind man in person!

If you get to choose the date, I'd choose one at 3 or 4 weeks beforehand--gives the kids some nice lead-up to the trip and gives you plenty of time to work out any of the remaining details and questions you might have that will appear after the meeting.  

Good luck with the plans!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Another update from Judy.....


They have lost power again due to a storm blowing through so she asked me to do this update.


Lisa is going to need a cardiac cath done sometime soon, it is not an emergency procedure, their dr today said going to Disney is still on and to enjoy.....they have to make an appt for the evaluation and will go from there.

Judy thanks everyone for their continued prayers and she will be posting again when their power is back on.


Lisa


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mommy2mrb said:


> Another update from Judy.....
> 
> 
> They have lost power again due to a storm blowing through so she asked me to do this update.
> 
> 
> Lisa is going to need a cardiac cath done sometime soon, it is not an emergency procedure, their dr today said going to Disney is still on and to enjoy.....they have to make an appt for the evaluation and will go from there.
> 
> Judy thanks everyone for their continued prayers and she will be posting again when their power is back on.
> 
> 
> Lisa



Keeping Sweet Lisa in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep me updated.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Mom2mitokids said:


> Keeping Sweet Lisa in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep me updated.



Hi Kris, sorry I hadn't got to update you personally.  Judy did get an update up last night after they got power up.

hope you are having a great weekend and Kylee is feeling good!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi Kris, sorry I hadn't got to update you personally.  Judy did get an update up last night after they got power up.
> 
> hope you are having a great weekend and Kylee is feeling good!



Thank you Lisa. I did go on her PTR. I know the feeling of hearing news you don't want to hear

Kylee is doing. She just had her chest Xray done. Not sure the results. I have the Xray, but no clue what I'm looking at. Kylee and Korissa both have a few appts this week, so we will see what the outcome of those appts will be.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you Lisa. I did go on her PTR. I know the feeling of hearing news you don't want to hear
> 
> Kylee is doing. She just had her chest Xray done. Not sure the results. I have the Xray, but no clue what I'm looking at. Kylee and Korissa both have a few appts this week, so we will see what the outcome of those appts will be.



sending 
for good appt outcomes


----------



## Shellyplus4

Thanks for all the info. I sent over some dates for the party and will wait to hear back from them before I try to plan anything. Disney is such a huge blessing that I am having a hard time planning anything.  I look forward to reading more posts and getting into all of our planning.


----------



## angeque143

2 Days left!! WOW!! it has been a nerve wracking couple of days between Carissa calling me at college sick and wanting to come home. I am so trying to let her figure it out for herself because it would be SO easy to just get her and tell her I will fix it.....Eva has been running these nightly fevers with vomiting in her sleep but according to the Doctor she is not sick?!?

We are all finally packed. MAW came yesterday with our itinerary and gift cards. I think we are finally good to go. I am going to program the GPS with all our destinations so it is a bit easier. Have my change and handicapped tag. Shipped our formula down on Thursday. Yup I think we are good to go.....

MOM2Pixies...I look forward to meeting up with you at some point!!! Wouldn't that be cute for all the girls!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

angeque143 said:


> 2 Days left!! WOW!! it has been a nerve wracking couple of days between Carissa calling me at college sick and wanting to come home. I am so trying to let her figure it out for herself because it would be SO easy to just get her and tell her I will fix it.....Eva has been running these nightly fevers with vomiting in her sleep but according to the Doctor she is not sick?!?
> 
> We are all finally packed. MAW came yesterday with our itinerary and gift cards. I think we are finally good to go. I am going to program the GPS with all our destinations so it is a bit easier. Have my change and handicapped tag. Shipped our formula down on Thursday. Yup I think we are good to go.....
> 
> MOM2Pixies...I look forward to meeting up with you at some point!!! Wouldn't that be cute for all the girls!!




hope the girls are feeling better 
sounds like you are ready to go!

have a magical trip !!!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Im doing the single digit dance 7 days to go now !!!


----------



## angeque143

Dumb question BUT I need an answer and no time to search...Wish Lounge Locations? 

Jeeze by this time tomorrow we will be on our way!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

You will get all the information about Wish Lounges at the GKTW orientation.    Make time to visit...we didn't and I have regretted it ever since!!


----------



## katieb4

angeque143 said:


> 2 Days left!! WOW!! it has been a nerve wracking couple of days between Carissa calling me at college sick and wanting to come home. I am so trying to let her figure it out for herself because it would be SO easy to just get her and tell her I will fix it.....Eva has been running these nightly fevers with vomiting in her sleep but according to the Doctor she is not sick?!?
> 
> 
> We are all finally packed. MAW came yesterday with our itinerary and gift cards. I think we are finally good to go. I am going to program the GPS with all our destinations so it is a bit easier. Have my change and handicapped tag. Shipped our formula down on Thursday. Yup I think we are good to go.....
> 
> MOM2Pixies...I look forward to meeting up with you at some point!!! Wouldn't that be cute for all the girls!!



NO MORE HEALTH THINGS!!!  I pray you get off on the trip with out a hitch!  ONE MORE DAY!!!  



princessmamaof5 said:


> Im doing the single digit dance 7 days to go now !!!



and you too!  Its so close 


We are under six weeks from leaving and I'm beside myself excited!!  I can't imagine how you guys are doing.  This week I think I will work on a countdown calendar or something!   Disney dreamers unite!


----------



## Shellyplus4

Hey guys,

I would love to see what kind of itinerary some of you have put together when staying at GKTW. I am having a hard time even getting started. I thought looking at other people's plans might give me a kick start. 

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## Owensheart

Hello Everyone!!  I just posted a tentative itinerary.. come on over and let me know what I can change/adjust/add.. HERE!!

There are many of you in the single digit countdown.. we are so excited for you!!  Have a safe and super fun trip!!  I am so looking forward to those trip reports!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Congratulations to everyone who's during their single digit dance and leaving very soon!!!!!

On another note, Day 1 AND 2 have been completed on my trip report! Go check it out!


----------



## angeque143

7 hours to go...I cant sleep!!! I am feeling like I am forgetting something! Thank you all would blessed us with pixie dust and thank you all who followed our pre trip report. The resources that I got here were invaluable!! 

Eva is ok to go so even with the runny nose and all the sneezes we are GOING!!
She even at ice cream tonight!! The first thing in over 3 months!!!! Guess she feels she had better get used to it before going to GKTW tomorrow...I think it would be funny if she comes home eating ice cream well!! LOL Only in Disney!!! 

Will be back to post pictures and tell you all about our wonderful adventure.


----------



## xanphylus

angeque143 said:


> 7 hours to go...I cant sleep!!! I am feeling like I am forgetting something! Thank you all would blessed us with pixie dust and thank you all who followed our pre trip report. The resources that I got here were invaluable!!
> 
> Eva is ok to go so even with the runny nose and all the sneezes we are GOING!!
> She even at ice cream tonight!! The first thing in over 3 months!!!! Guess she feels she had better get used to it before going to GKTW tomorrow...I think it would be funny if she comes home eating ice cream well!! LOL Only in Disney!!!
> 
> Will be back to post pictures and tell you all about our wonderful adventure.



Have a great trip!


----------



## mommy2mrb

angeque143 said:


> 7 hours to go...I cant sleep!!! I am feeling like I am forgetting something! Thank you all would blessed us with pixie dust and thank you all who followed our pre trip report. The resources that I got here were invaluable!!
> 
> Eva is ok to go so even with the runny nose and all the sneezes we are GOING!!
> She even at ice cream tonight!! The first thing in over 3 months!!!! Guess she feels she had better get used to it before going to GKTW tomorrow...I think it would be funny if she comes home eating ice cream well!! LOL Only in Disney!!!
> 
> Will be back to post pictures and tell you all about our wonderful adventure.





hope your trip is full of magic and fun! safe travels!!


----------



## Shellyplus4

Have a great trip. I can't wait to read all about it. 



angeque143 said:


> 7 hours to go...I cant sleep!!! I am feeling like I am forgetting something! Thank you all would blessed us with pixie dust and thank you all who followed our pre trip report. The resources that I got here were invaluable!!
> 
> Eva is ok to go so even with the runny nose and all the sneezes we are GOING!!
> She even at ice cream tonight!! The first thing in over 3 months!!!! Guess she feels she had better get used to it before going to GKTW tomorrow...I think it would be funny if she comes home eating ice cream well!! LOL Only in Disney!!!
> 
> Will be back to post pictures and tell you all about our wonderful adventure.


----------



## mom2pixies

So, it started on Friday--a little cold. I was a little annoyed that I caught it (both the girls seemed to already have it) but better it happen now than on the trip. By Monday, the cold had turned into full-on gastro. I spent the day laid up in bed, unable to sleep because of the pain I was in--headache, shakes, achey muscles, vomitting. The whole bit. Lovely. Completely lost my day to pack. Luckily, hubby is fabulous--took care of the girls and put all the luggage together with my instructions. 

Today, I was supposed to go back to work to finish up some projects, but am still feeling miserable, so I decided to take a sick day. So far--both girls seem to be finishing up the sniffles with no signs of them catching this flu. Thanks goodness! I hope this virus is over in the next 12 hours! We are D minus two days!! And, I can't imagine being at GKTW with this....

I am very worried about the girls or Pas catching this!


----------



## mom2pixies

angeque143 said:


> 7 hours to go...I cant sleep!!! I am feeling like I am forgetting something! Thank you all would blessed us with pixie dust and thank you all who followed our pre trip report. The resources that I got here were invaluable!!
> 
> Eva is ok to go so even with the runny nose and all the sneezes we are GOING!!
> She even at ice cream tonight!! The first thing in over 3 months!!!! Guess she feels she had better get used to it before going to GKTW tomorrow...I think it would be funny if she comes home eating ice cream well!! LOL Only in Disney!!!
> 
> Will be back to post pictures and tell you all about our wonderful adventure.



Have an amazing trip, Angie!!! I'll see you guys there. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for you guys. I'd love to meet you, Eva and AJ!


----------



## mommy2mrb

mom2pixies said:


> So, it started on Friday--a little cold. I was a little annoyed that I caught it (both the girls seemed to already have it) but better it happen now than on the trip. By Monday, the cold had turned into full-on gastro. I spent the day laid up in bed, unable to sleep because of the pain I was in--headache, shakes, achey muscles, vomitting. The whole bit. Lovely. Completely lost my day to pack. Luckily, hubby is fabulous--took care of the girls and put all the luggage together with my instructions.
> 
> Today, I was supposed to go back to work to finish up some projects, but am still feeling miserable, so I decided to take a sick day. So far--both girls seem to be finishing up the sniffles with no signs of them catching this flu. Thanks goodness! I hope this virus is over in the next 12 hours! We are D minus two days!! And, I can't imagine being at GKTW with this....
> 
> I am very worried about the girls or Pas catching this!



oh, hope you feel better....drink plenty of fluids to help flush it out...can you dr give you something to help?

sending


----------



## princessmamaof5

mom2pixies said:


> So, it started on Friday--a little cold. I was a little annoyed that I caught it (both the girls seemed to already have it) but better it happen now than on the trip. By Monday, the cold had turned into full-on gastro. I spent the day laid up in bed, unable to sleep because of the pain I was in--headache, shakes, achey muscles, vomitting. The whole bit. Lovely. Completely lost my day to pack. Luckily, hubby is fabulous--took care of the girls and put all the luggage together with my instructions.
> 
> Today, I was supposed to go back to work to finish up some projects, but am still feeling miserable, so I decided to take a sick day. So far--both girls seem to be finishing up the sniffles with no signs of them catching this flu. Thanks goodness! I hope this virus is over in the next 12 hours! We are D minus two days!! And, I can't imagine being at GKTW with this....
> 
> I am very worried about the girls or Pas catching this!




Im hoping you fell better super soon there was a 24 hour flu going around here so we can hope thats what you have. Feel better and well be looking for you at the village


----------



## sgarrity

We are traveling with 4 kids ages 4-12 in December 20- January 2nd.
The 2nd week we will not have the GKTW pass so we are trying to plan around that.  We are thinking that the first week we would do the 3 Disney days.  Not sure if DeAnna could handle more than that.  But for the last day we have to move from GKTW to our other location (thinking about Nickelodian Resort) should we do Sea World or Universal Studios.  Do any of you know if Islands of Adventure would be worth a day or 1/2 for a family who mostly doesn't ride roller coasters? (Only my 10 year old son loves that thrill).  I am of the age that I had rather wait for him to get off 

Between now and then DeAnna will be having another sugery this time to remove a new found tumor in her sinuses that has perforated her skull.  They will take a bone from her hip to repair her skull. So not sure how she will be at that time.  Right now, if you look at her she does not look or act sick (to those who do not know her).  Not sure if she would qualify for a regular GAC or not and if it would be acceptable.  Also thinking about paying the extra $20 per ticket at US and IOA to get the fast pass.  Has anyone tried that? 

ANY suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> We are traveling with 4 kids ages 4-12 in December 20- January 2nd.
> The 2nd week we will not have the GKTW pass so we are trying to plan around that.  We are thinking that the first week we would do the 3 Disney days.  Not sure if DeAnna could handle more than that.  But for the last day we have to move from GKTW to our other location (thinking about Nickelodian Resort) should we do Sea World or Universal Studios.  Do any of you know if Islands of Adventure would be worth a day or 1/2 for a family who mostly doesn't ride roller coasters? (Only my 10 year old son loves that thrill).  I am of the age that I had rather wait for him to get off
> 
> Between now and then DeAnna will be having another sugery this time to remove a new found tumor in her sinuses that has perforated her skull.  They will take a bone from her hip to repair her skull. So not sure how she will be at that time.  Right now, if you look at her she does not look or act sick (to those who do not know her).  Not sure if she would qualify for a regular GAC or not and if it would be acceptable.  Also thinking about paying the extra $20 per ticket at US and IOA to get the fast pass.  Has anyone tried that?
> 
> ANY suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



I have recently read about another family that was able to extend their GAC at Universal.  Hopefully they can chime in.  I would come armed with a note from her doctor explaining that she just had major surgery and that she can't stand in line for extended periods of time.  A GAC is great to have and also consider getting her a wheelchair if she gets tired.  

We plan to spend a whole day at IOA, we have a 3 yr old and 11 yr old.  Owen is obsessed with spiderman and could probably spend a ton of time at Suess Landing.  Both of my kids are Harry Potter junkies, so they will love just walking around and eating.  They are both thrill seekers, but Owen is too young and on oxygen, so the crazy rides are way out of his league.  I would look at Universal Orlando online and show the kids all the attractions.  Get a feel if that is something they would like.  I haven't even looked at Universal, only IOA.  

You can't go wrong with Sea World!  

You are going to have such a great time!!


----------



## disneymomma01

Sending some serious Pixie Dust  to all of you out there doing the single digit dance!!  We are close to doing the teens dance!! 

Hop on over to our pre-trippie & see the newest installment of Big Give awesomeness!!! (That is totally not what I had intended on calling it...but my brilliant idea ran right out the other ear!!) I guess there just wasn't enough there to stop it!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Check out the last post on our PTR! We leave for Orlando in just a few hours!!!


----------



## disneymomma01

Here is Miss K's photo with Selena!!


----------



## maroo

Hello everyone!  I am back!! 

I am sorry for my long hiatus from the DIS.  I hope to explain a bit about why I have been gone so long - it is a mixture of several things and I hope you will not mind if I catch you guys up on my world real quick - then I hope to jump back in here.  I have a LOT of catching up to do on this thread!

Several major things have happened in the past few months that have affected my world in real life and have just taken up my time and thought space to the point where I just didn't have the time or mental/emotional energy to DIS.

First of all, Lauren is settled at college!    Helping get her settled in was quite an accomplishment for her parents and me.   Lauren has hired 4 wonderful ladies who are splitting 14 eight hour shifts a week to take care of her.  This is paid by the State Independent Living Waiver and if Lauren did not have it, she could not live on campus at school.  But it literally took an act of "congress" - we had to get a Legislative Review in order for it to be approved in time for her to get to school.  Then we had dorm stuff to buy and all the regular "college" stuff to do, too.  It was a busy few months!

Now that Lauren is settled in, her Mom and I are splitting "night shifts."  The state does not pay for anyone to stay with Lauren at night - and her family can't afford to pay a nurse all night - so her Mom and I split sleeping at the dorm.  It really isn't hard - in fact, I am here right now just playing on the computer and watching TV.  It is kinda fun to be a small part of dorm life and the only really hard part is finding a place for my dog, Muffin, to spend the night - but I have lots of friends that are playing "foster Mom" to Muffin and she is happy to be hanging out with bunches of people, I suppose - lots more fun than hanging out at my place all the time.   

But the main reason I have not been on the DIS is that my time and energy has been wrapped up in a federal case.  Literally a Federal Case.    Through one of my jobs, I basically came across some records that suggested a terrible crime was being continually committed against people who could not really stand up for themselves.  For the last few months I have spent countless hours meeting with lawyers, pouring over reports, creating spreadsheet after spreadsheet to provide details that will help describe the issue and prosecute this person and meeting with federal investigators myself.  This has resulted in (finally) the defendant being put in jail.  This week I had to give testimony regarding the issue to a Federal Grand Jury.  Now that I have testified and since they are in jail, I feel ok sharing this much with you guys.

For obvious reasons, I could not go "public" with this on the DIS.  My life is pretty transparent here on the DIS and many people here know me in real life - I consider many of you to be dear friends of mine  - but while the person was still out there and not realizing that they were about to get in major trouble, I simply could not post anything about it on the DIS.  There was a real flight risk, which is why the person is sitting in jail with no hope for release any time soon.   I hope you guys understand.  

I will still be a little vague until this person has been indicted for their crime  - but that could take quite some time.  Now that I am confident that they have been caught and are not going to be getting out of jail for some time, I feel comfortable saying this much on the DIS.  Many people in my area know about it now, it is no longer a major secret, but in fairness to the defendant and the people who are still unaware of this person's crimes against them, I will still be vague here. 

I will ask you, PLEASE, if you are my Facebook friend - please do not post about this on my Facebook page at all.  Please, please.  There are FB friends of mine that are still not aware of this.  I almost did not post this here because I really don't want posts on Facebook suggesting anything is going on in my world.  These people don't come on the DIS, but out of respect for them, I hope that my friends here will refrain from mentioning any of this on my FB page.  I am not mentioning anything on there, either.

This person will very, very likely eventually be indicted and this will become public knowledge at some point. I won't mind sharing more details at that time, but for now, I hope this is enough to sort of explain where I have been. 

I have enjoyed living life on the DIS - and I am glad to be back!  Even my real life friends have either been "in" on this whole thing and have been one of very few confidants or have found me to be too busy to spend much time with them and not really having any idea what is "wrong" with me.  I have friends in real life that are wondering where I have been for the past few months, too.  

Anyway!  I am back!  I hope that you guys will forgive my long absence!

Now I have a LOT of reading to catch up on.  I will be updating all the threads that I can find with dates and seeking out new wish trip reports to post on the first page here...this may take me a few days, honestly.  If you want to be in the "front" of the line, feel free to post any links or dates here and I will check here first!  

I have missed you guys!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Maroo!!! I am so relieved to see you back!!! You have been missed and I have been concerned for you. I have a question I need to ask, I will PM you though, hopefully soon... I am happy to hear Lauren is settled in and I pray that justice is swiftly served in the case!

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!

Dinseymomma01, LOVE the pic of Your Princess with Selena...Somebody stole the spotlight from the STAR...*


----------



## xanphylus

Welcome back Maroo!!!!  


And as for the pic of Katelyn and Selena, to quote my DD, "awwwwwwwww" (sense the envy here please ). She was soooooo jealous! She loved the pic and so could not believe anyone could be so lucky as to meet Selena in real life.  It was great! Super cute pic and def something to treasure forever!


----------



## katieb4

Welcome back Maroo!!  Wow!!  that is so so so much on your plate!  I hope after all that you treated yourself to a massage or something, sounds like you majorly deserve it. And back to college...sounds kinda fun!  

A couple people on their trips right now!  Fantastic!!  

Carrie, that pictures is so super cool! Miss K looks like she is in heaven.


Things cranked up here a notch. My three older kids all started school this week. Always such an adjustment.  Last Saturday my MIL completely blew out her knee, torn ACL, needs a complete knee replacement, its a mess. She is home from hospital now awaiting the swelling to decrease enough so she can have surgery. She has been such a blessing to us since Gabbie's diagnosis, it is great to be able to give back, even though I wish she didn't have to go through this. The pain is horrendous.  One doc compared the pain to an amputation. Anyway, there sure hasn't been any free time between all the regular appointments and running back and forth to their house. Its been an nutty week. We leave for Disney in 5 weeks!   I need to find some time to get a few things done.....like figure out if we have enough suitcases, and make Wish shirts! Man time flies anymore!


On a happier note, Gabbie is doing really well. Her blood test today indicated her counts were moving in the right direction so we didn't need to adjust any of her chemo. And she is well on her way to a furlough from PT....   One less appointment each week.   Right now she fluctuates from talking Disney, to not wanting to talk about it at all because its to far away and she might go crazy having to wait!  Silly girl!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## newdrama12

Owensheart said:


> We plan to spend a whole day at IOA, we have a 3 yr old and 11 yr old.  Owen is obsessed with spiderman and could probably spend a ton of time at Suess Landing.  Both of my kids are Harry Potter junkies, so they will love just walking around and eating.  They are both thrill seekers, but Owen is too young and on oxygen, so the crazy rides are way out of his league.  I would look at Universal Orlando online and show the kids all the attractions.  Get a feel if that is something they would like.  I haven't even looked at Universal, only IOA.



I'm a huge thrill ride junkie as well. But often have to ride alone since most of my friends don't care for them. Just know that even though Owen can't ride Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey that he can still see the inside of Hogwarts. There is a line option where you can do just a walk-through of the Castle and it is incredible! I love IOA and US. In fact, when I'm volunteering at GKTW, I have been known to wear a Slytherin robe. So, I'm a BIG potter fanatic, so if you see me in the Village, don't be afraid to say hi!


----------



## kdzbear

The picture of Katelyn and Selena is perfect! I love the smile on Miss K's face!

Maroo - Welcome back! You have been missed!


----------



## disneymomma01

Thanks everyone...Katelyn was totally star struck!!! There is no doubt about that!! 

We are doing the 21 day dance!! We recieved our GKTW pamphlet today & will OFFICIALLY have our dream "delivered" on Sept. 26th!! YAY!!

Go check out the BIG GIVE mania at our house over the last couple of days!! Just updated our pre-trippie with LOTS of goodies!!


----------



## Owensheart

Maroo.. Glad you are back!!  How exciting for Lauren to be in college.. a huge milestone for sure.  Owen got dates!!!  It only took five months.. Ha.

December 4-14th!!  SO so excited.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Maroo, congratulations to Lauren, what a wonderful experience for her to have!


----------



## Momto15

My little girl is "making her wish" this Sunday. Right now she is hoping for a makeover at Disneyworld. Since she talked about her wish weeks ago I have spent the past weeks reading all of these wonderful wish trip reports. Its been wonderful to read about so many great families and amazing children! I am so glad to have found you all!

Blessings,
Sarah
Momto15


----------



## Owensheart

Momto15 said:


> My little girl is "making her wish" this Sunday. Right now she is hoping for a makeover at Disneyworld. Since she talked about her wish weeks ago I have spent the past weeks reading all of these wonderful wish trip reports. Its been wonderful to read about so many great families and amazing children! I am so glad to have found you all!
> 
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Momto15



Welcome!!! Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## princessmamaof5

Tutu Cute


Kenzie got a cute tutu to wear in the World the only thing is i cant figure out if the bow goes in the front or the back


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Hi all, still very new here, and a little shy! Our MAW/GKTW dates are November 4th thru November 13th. Less then two months and we havent even met with our wish volunteers! We just got started with Make-a-Wish and discussed our dates becuase were working around 2 children, a few surgeries, and multiple hospital stays. I guess if anything else had to be thrown in the mix, a trip to Disneyworld is pretty spectacular!!!! Hope to meet some of you soon! I have loved stopping in and "researching" our trip!


----------



## LittleValsMom

My husband, daughter and I are headed to DW in 10 days! We are so excited to have her wish granted! We are staying at GKTW. I have tried reading through as many threads as possible but our trip is so close that I can not get all the information I need.  What are everyones top tips on heading to DW. I have read some information on getting some type of pass at Guest Services but I am not sure how exactly to use it or what documentation I need to take in order to get it. Please help!!


----------



## livndisney

LittleValsMom said:


> My husband, daughter and I are headed to DW in 10 days! We are so excited to have her wish granted! We are staying at GKTW. I have tried reading through as many threads as possible but our trip is so close that I can not get all the information I need.  What are everyones top tips on heading to DW. I have read some information on getting some type of pass at Guest Services but I am not sure how exactly to use it or what documentation I need to take in order to get it. Please help!!



No worries! You will have orientation at GKTW and they will go over the GAC. You don't need to bring any documentation.


----------



## angcmom

BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Hi all, still very new here, and a little shy! Our MAW/GKTW dates are November 4th thru November 13th. Less then two months and we havent even met with our wish volunteers! We just got started with Make-a-Wish and discussed our dates becuase were working around 2 children, a few surgeries, and multiple hospital stays. I guess if anything else had to be thrown in the mix, a trip to Disneyworld is pretty spectacular!!!! Hope to meet some of you soon! I have loved stopping in and "researching" our trip!



We will be there during the same time....our dates are November 8th through the 17th!!  Have fun planning!


----------



## ckrentz

I am new here...we are getting ready for our son's wish in February, we'll be there from the 15-21.  Looking sooo forward to it, praying my son can stay out of the hospital!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

WOW!!  A big  to all the new families!  Looking forward to following along as you all plan.  We went on our wish trip in 2010, and it was amazing.  I'd love to learn more about your wish kids and your families, so I hope you'll consider starting a PTR!



Momto15 said:


> My little girl is "making her wish" this Sunday. Right now she is hoping for a makeover at Disneyworld. Since she talked about her wish weeks ago I have spent the past weeks reading all of these wonderful wish trip reports. Its been wonderful to read about so many great families and amazing children! I am so glad to have found you all!
> 
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Momto15



We did the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique with my girls, and it was magical!



BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Hi all, still very new here, and a little shy! Our MAW/GKTW dates are November 4th thru November 13th. Less then two months and we havent even met with our wish volunteers! We just got started with Make-a-Wish and discussed our dates becuase were working around 2 children, a few surgeries, and multiple hospital stays. I guess if anything else had to be thrown in the mix, a trip to Disneyworld is pretty spectacular!!!! Hope to meet some of you soon! I have loved stopping in and "researching" our trip!



WOW...your trip is coming up quickly!  When will you meet with your wish volunteers?  What special things do you have planned?



LittleValsMom said:


> My husband, daughter and I are headed to DW in 10 days! We are so excited to have her wish granted! We are staying at GKTW. I have tried reading through as many threads as possible but our trip is so close that I can not get all the information I need.  What are everyones top tips on heading to DW. I have read some information on getting some type of pass at Guest Services but I am not sure how exactly to use it or what documentation I need to take in order to get it. Please help!!



10 days???!!!    How exciting!!  You will have orientation when you arrive at GKTW.  They will give you all of your park tickets, inform you of all the perks available to you, and most importantly, you will get your GAC (Guest Assistance Card) so everyone at Disney knows you are on a wish trip.  




ckrentz said:


> I am new here...we are getting ready for our son's wish in February, we'll be there from the 15-21.  Looking sooo forward to it, praying my son can stay out of the hospital!!



I hope so too!  Can't wait to follow along as you plan!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

I'm so excited for you! For us, it will be our first family vacation, and it seems so close but so far away. Im sure most MAW (and other wish granting organizations) families are living day by day like us, and just want to go NOW before anything has a chance to come up, but I am such a planner. I try to plan the unexpected, I guess its my way of feeling in control of the uncontrolable! Hoping everyone has a great day!





angcmom said:


> We will be there during the same time....our dates are November 8th through the 17th!! Have fun planning!


----------



## katieb4

To all the new families!!

We leave for my daughters wish trip in a little under 5 weeks :jump:  so I'm not a vetren yet!  LOL.....reading post trip reports helped me get an idea of things, maybe that would help you too??  

again, welcome!!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

Thanks for the Welcome!  I posted in the pre-trip report section but have no idea how to link to it lol.  Im kinda clueless when it comes to this stuff!  I gave some brief info about our family there, should I just start again here? I am loving all the info!!!!


----------



## jdmmom

Getting so impatient waiting for dates for Emily's MAW/GKTW trip.  How long does it usually take to find out?  We were told it would be possible to go the first or second week of December.

Meanwhile, Emily had to spend a couple of days in the hospital 2 weeks ago.  While there, my husband's boss bough her and Erin Cinderella dresses to wear when they visit BBB at Disney!  That was a much needed lift for her and got us anxious to get this trip planned!


----------



## nesser1981

Hello Everyone!  My name is Vanessa, we just found out on Saturday that our daughter has been medically approved for a Wish.  And of course she wishes for a trip to meet the princesses at Disney.

A little background about us.  My husband Sean & I have been married almost 8 years and together almost 11.  We met when we were both station in Japan back in 2000.  I was in the Air Force & he was in the Navy.  

I got stationed in California in 2003, we got married in April 2004 & Keira was born in May 2005.  

I got stationed in Alaska in 2006, so we were off again, our son joined us in February 2008.  

I got out in June of 2009 & we moved to Michigan to be near my husband's family.

April 8, 2010 we found out that our daughter who was 4 at the time had cancer.  A large mass in her belly, 10cm to be exact.  It was surrounding her kidney.  She'd been complaining that her stomach was bothering her on & off for I guess about a 5 weeks, it actually started the week we took a quick one day trip to Disney while we were visiting family in Florida.  We thought it was constipaption, gave her meds and it seemed to help, took her to the doc and they said the same thing, took her back and they asked to get blood work & a chest x-ray.  That night she seemed to be feeling worse, my DH took her to the ER at the University of Michigan hospital & I stayed home with our 2 year old son.

Turns out it was a Wilms tumor, she had a 9 1/2 hour surgery the next day to remove the tumor & her kidney.  They started 18 weeks of chemo the following week.  It all went great, she didn't loose her hair or anything like that.  She was stage 2.  

Fast forward to May 12, 2011, another mass was found in her liver.  It was only 3 months since her last scans & they were clear, so we were shocked.  She did 16 days of radiation, we're still working through chemo, she's been bald now for about 2 months, but she loves it.  LOL!  We had scans done last week and the tumor has gone from 8cm to around 2cm.  She still has great odds, 80% cure/survival rate, she's doing great through the chemo.  We should be hearing about surgery soon & if we stay on course, 1st week of December she'll be done with treatment.

I honestly never considered make a wish, I always thought it was for dying children.  A family friend nominated Keira, her son had cancer & he did an Alaskan Cruise for his wish.  I'm so thrilled she gets to do something amazing like this after everything she's been through.


----------



## nesser1981

So I can't post any photos until I hit 10 posts, so I'll try to get there.   

I'm so excited to learn more about this wonderful gift that my sweet girl is being given, can't wait to go read your stories.


----------



## nesser1981

Yesterday, we received the first information packet, I filled everything out & mailed it back, anyone know how long it'll take for Keira to get the date to make her wish?


----------



## nesser1981

And I'm sure someone else has probably answered this question, but my inlaws are thinking about going on the trip with us, would they be able to stay at GKTW with us?  I know they have to pay for everything else, I was just curious if that was allowed.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Congratulations on the wish!!


----------



## nesser1981

Thanks!!

Should I have started a whole new thread?


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

disneymomma01 said:


> Here is Miss K's photo with Selena!!


Love that picture w ith Katelyn and Selena!! I wish that was me (if it wasn't for that security guard when I met the Jonas Brothers).


----------



## Owensheart

Welcome everyone!!!  It's great to have some newbies around!!



jdmmom said:


> Getting so impatient waiting for dates for Emily's MAW/GKTW trip.  How long does it usually take to find out?  We were told it would be possible to go the first or second week of December.
> 
> Meanwhile, Emily had to spend a couple of days in the hospital 2 weeks ago.  While there, my husband's boss bough her and Erin Cinderella dresses to wear when they visit BBB at Disney!  That was a much needed lift for her and got us anxious to get this trip planned!



Owen made his wish in March and we requested the first week of December.  We just got dates two weeks ago!!  Each chapter is so different and it just depends on how busy the Wish Manager is.  If you do end up going the first week of December.. we will see you there!! 



BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Thanks for the Welcome!  I posted in the pre-trip report section but have no idea how to link to it lol.  Im kinda clueless when it comes to this stuff!  I gave some brief info about our family there, should I just start again here? I am loving all the info!!!!



Welcome.  Copy the URL of your Pre Trip Report.. then create a link in your signature.  I think there are specific instructions on this thread.. Page 1.  Just scroll down past the wish links.  That sounded totally confusing! Sorry.



nesser1981 said:


> Hello Everyone!  My name is Vanessa, we just found out on Saturday that our daughter has been medically approved for a Wish.  And of course she wishes for a trip to meet the princesses at Disney.
> 
> A little background about us.  My husband Sean & I have been married almost 8 years and together almost 11.  We met when we were both station in Japan back in 2000.  I was in the Air Force & he was in the Navy.
> 
> I got stationed in California in 2003, we got married in April 2004 & Keira was born in May 2005.
> 
> I got stationed in Alaska in 2006, so we were off again, our son joined us in February 2008.
> 
> I got out in June of 2009 & we moved to Michigan to be near my husband's family.
> 
> April 8, 2010 we found out that our daughter who was 4 at the time had cancer.  A large mass in her belly, 10cm to be exact.  It was surrounding her kidney.  She'd been complaining that her stomach was bothering her on & off for I guess about a 5 weeks, it actually started the week we took a quick one day trip to Disney while we were visiting family in Florida.  We thought it was constipaption, gave her meds and it seemed to help, took her to the doc and they said the same thing, took her back and they asked to get blood work & a chest x-ray.  That night she seemed to be feeling worse, my DH took her to the ER at the University of Michigan hospital & I stayed home with our 2 year old son.
> 
> Turns out it was a Wilms tumor, she had a 9 1/2 hour surgery the next day to remove the tumor & her kidney.  They started 18 weeks of chemo the following week.  It all went great, she didn't loose her hair or anything like that.  She was stage 2.
> 
> Fast forward to May 12, 2011, another mass was found in her liver.  It was only 3 months since her last scans & they were clear, so we were shocked.  She did 16 days of radiation, we're still working through chemo, she's been bald now for about 2 months, but she loves it.  LOL!  We had scans done last week and the tumor has gone from 8cm to around 2cm.  She still has great odds, 80% cure/survival rate, she's doing great through the chemo.  We should be hearing about surgery soon & if we stay on course, 1st week of December she'll be done with treatment.
> 
> I honestly never considered make a wish, I always thought it was for dying children.  A family friend nominated Keira, her son had cancer & he did an Alaskan Cruise for his wish.  I'm so thrilled she gets to do something amazing like this after everything she's been through.



We'll keep your daughter in our prayers.  What a fighter!!  You'll have to start a Pre Trip Report to keep us posted!!


----------



## nesser1981

I certainly will, I guess I just do that in the pre trip area?  I'm so excited my girl gets to do something amazing like this!  She deserves it!  & my son will be turning 4 in February, so he'll actually understand all the excitement! 



Owensheart said:


> Welcome everyone!!!  It's great to have some newbies around!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll keep your daughter in our prayers.  What a fighter!!  You'll have to start a Pre Trip Report to keep us posted!!


----------



## nesser1981

Here's the link to our pre trip report.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42601761&posted=1#post42601761


----------



## disneymomma01

to all of our new Wish trippers out there!!! This board is sooo helpful!! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!! I guarantee someone will have an answer for you!! 

We had some more serious Big Give action this weekend!! Head on over to our pre-trippie to see what the Fairie-Godmothers left us!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> Hello everyone!  I am back!!
> 
> I am sorry for my long hiatus from the DIS.  I hope to explain a bit about why I have been gone so long - it is a mixture of several things and I hope you will not mind if I catch you guys up on my world real quick - then I hope to jump back in here.  I have a LOT of catching up to do on this thread!
> 
> Several major things have happened in the past few months that have affected my world in real life and have just taken up my time and thought space to the point where I just didn't have the time or mental/emotional energy to DIS.
> 
> First of all, Lauren is settled at college!    Helping get her settled in was quite an accomplishment for her parents and me.   Lauren has hired 4 wonderful ladies who are splitting 14 eight hour shifts a week to take care of her.  This is paid by the State Independent Living Waiver and if Lauren did not have it, she could not live on campus at school.  But it literally took an act of "congress" - we had to get a Legislative Review in order for it to be approved in time for her to get to school.  Then we had dorm stuff to buy and all the regular "college" stuff to do, too.  It was a busy few months!
> 
> Now that Lauren is settled in, her Mom and I are splitting "night shifts."  The state does not pay for anyone to stay with Lauren at night - and her family can't afford to pay a nurse all night - so her Mom and I split sleeping at the dorm.  It really isn't hard - in fact, I am here right now just playing on the computer and watching TV.  It is kinda fun to be a small part of dorm life and the only really hard part is finding a place for my dog, Muffin, to spend the night - but I have lots of friends that are playing "foster Mom" to Muffin and she is happy to be hanging out with bunches of people, I suppose - lots more fun than hanging out at my place all the time.
> 
> But the main reason I have not been on the DIS is that my time and energy has been wrapped up in a federal case.  Literally a Federal Case.    Through one of my jobs, I basically came across some records that suggested a terrible crime was being continually committed against people who could not really stand up for themselves.  For the last few months I have spent countless hours meeting with lawyers, pouring over reports, creating spreadsheet after spreadsheet to provide details that will help describe the issue and prosecute this person and meeting with federal investigators myself.  This has resulted in (finally) the defendant being put in jail.  This week I had to give testimony regarding the issue to a Federal Grand Jury.  Now that I have testified and since they are in jail, I feel ok sharing this much with you guys.
> 
> For obvious reasons, I could not go "public" with this on the DIS.  My life is pretty transparent here on the DIS and many people here know me in real life - I consider many of you to be dear friends of mine  - but while the person was still out there and not realizing that they were about to get in major trouble, I simply could not post anything about it on the DIS.  There was a real flight risk, which is why the person is sitting in jail with no hope for release any time soon.   I hope you guys understand.
> 
> I will still be a little vague until this person has been indicted for their crime  - but that could take quite some time.  Now that I am confident that they have been caught and are not going to be getting out of jail for some time, I feel comfortable saying this much on the DIS.  Many people in my area know about it now, it is no longer a major secret, but in fairness to the defendant and the people who are still unaware of this person's crimes against them, I will still be vague here.
> 
> I will ask you, PLEASE, if you are my Facebook friend - please do not post about this on my Facebook page at all.  Please, please.  There are FB friends of mine that are still not aware of this.  I almost did not post this here because I really don't want posts on Facebook suggesting anything is going on in my world.  These people don't come on the DIS, but out of respect for them, I hope that my friends here will refrain from mentioning any of this on my FB page.  I am not mentioning anything on there, either.
> 
> This person will very, very likely eventually be indicted and this will become public knowledge at some point. I won't mind sharing more details at that time, but for now, I hope this is enough to sort of explain where I have been.
> 
> I have enjoyed living life on the DIS - and I am glad to be back!  Even my real life friends have either been "in" on this whole thing and have been one of very few confidants or have found me to be too busy to spend much time with them and not really having any idea what is "wrong" with me.  I have friends in real life that are wondering where I have been for the past few months, too.
> 
> Anyway!  I am back!  I hope that you guys will forgive my long absence!
> 
> Now I have a LOT of reading to catch up on.  I will be updating all the threads that I can find with dates and seeking out new wish trip reports to post on the first page here...this may take me a few days, honestly.  If you want to be in the "front" of the line, feel free to post any links or dates here and I will check here first!
> 
> I have missed you guys!!!



 So glad youre black and Lauren is settled in! Hooray for you for doing the right thing!

Remember me? I already went on my Wish trip, maroo! Can you believe it? An you still have me on the "Anxiously awaiting dates" list..

I'm starting my TR: already has Days 1 and 2 posted.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791041


----------



## livndisney

My dd and I just signed up for our first 5K......a Fundraiser for GKTW!!!

For those interested: you can sign up to run/walk at the GKTW site. You can also donate. You can also sponsor us if you like   (I would love to raise over our goal)  You can also pray, because this is one of the craziest things I have ever done


----------



## blessedmom4

livndisney said:


> My dd and I just signed up for our first 5K......a Fundraiser for GKTW!!!
> 
> For those interested: you can sign up to run/walk at the GKTW site. You can also donate. You can also sponsor us if you like   (I would love to raise over our goal)  You can also pray, because this is one of the craziest things I have ever done



*Would you please post the link for your sponsor page. 

I just had an urgent prayer request from a former Wish Family for friends whose baby has the same Cardiac Defect Lisa was born with. This family needs LOTS of prayers please!*


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> My dd and I just signed up for our first 5K......a Fundraiser for GKTW!!!
> 
> For those interested: you can sign up to run/walk at the GKTW site. You can also donate. You can also sponsor us if you like   (I would love to raise over our goal)  You can also pray, because this is one of the craziest things I have ever done



Cool - when is it? You girls are gonna have so much fun -lol!! And for GKTW is AWESOME!!!!!!! WAY TO GO C AND M!!!!


----------



## Synovial

Preston is feeling better today.  He went to the physical therapist today.  After having a sprain and problems after a deep muscle massage at the therapists, it has taken 5 weeks to get back to being able to walk again with a limp.  The therapist said he didn't understand what was going on, but after seeing him attempt his exercises and checking his range of motion, he feels like we need to start back at basically ground zero.  He is actually losing ground on his strength and range of motion.  Please keep him in your thoughts.  He wants to try to build up to being able to walk at Disney and not use a wheelchair.      Synovial


----------



## wbh1964

MAW is working on the details of Lindsay's trip to Disney/Universal the week of Christmas.  We are not staying at GKTW...I "think" we are staying on Disney propert but not sure about where we will stay while at Universal.  Does anyone have info on Universals policy for Handicapped customers?  Linds is in a wheelchair and has issues with stamina so we are trying to try and do as much as we can in a short amount of time each day.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## starienite

We are onto the next stage, whatever that means, but woot!

A form was lost and we had to send that back before the next step. It is in now so we are one step closer.


----------



## katieb4

Synovial said:


> Preston is feeling better today.  He went to the physical therapist today.  After having a sprain and problems after a deep muscle massage at the therapists, it has taken 5 weeks to get back to being able to walk again with a limp.  The therapist said he didn't understand what was going on, but after seeing him attempt his exercises and checking his range of motion, he feels like we need to start back at basically ground zero.  He is actually losing ground on his strength and range of motion.  Please keep him in your thoughts.  He wants to try to build up to being able to walk at Disney and not use a wheelchair.      Synovial



I am glad at least that Preston is feeling better, hopefully that will translate in the ability to work hard bringing back strength!  Gabbie has made great strides in that area, but continues to wear out quickly....we will be bringing her stroller for sure

The countdown for Gabbie's trip???  1 MONTH!!


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

WOW...your trip is coming up quickly! When will you meet with your wish volunteers? What special things do you have planned?



 I'm not sure when we will be meeting, kinda starting to worry.  My son is most excited about seeing the Christmas lights and Animal Kingdom.  No matter what, it will be wonderful to finally have a family vacation!!


----------



## Em'swish

Welcome to all the new people!!!  

I wish that I was able to be on, but everytime I am about to settle, something happens with my Em and we are back in the hospital.  So her pre-trip pretty much stopped.  Sorry....

On the flip side to that we are at 10 days until we leave tor Disney!!!!!!  We are so happy and my husband and could not have relized how much we needed this trip when we first started this Make-a-Wish adventure.  Since May Em have been told she has 2 other pretty big issues.  

Before we leave I hope someone can help me with 2 questions.  Are we supposed to tip at BBB?  
We live in Fla.  We only have 1.5 hour drive the most.  What time can we go to GKTW, do we call ahead of time?  
Thanks!

Em's wish party is on Saturday, and we are all so happy, doing last minute shopping and just have a smile on all our faces!

Thanks again!!

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/emilywallace


----------



## disneymomma01

We are doing the dance over here!!! NO!! Not the potty dance!! We are down to ....



 

AND...we had LOTS & LOTS of Big Give action today!! Stop by our PTR to see what the Fairy Godmothers sent today!!


----------



## Synovial

katieb4 said:


> I am glad at least that Preston is feeling better, hopefully that will translate in the ability to work hard bringing back strength!  Gabbie has made great strides in that area, but continues to wear out quickly....we will be bringing her stroller for sure
> 
> The countdown for Gabbie's trip???  1 MONTH!!



congratulations on your trip.  Looks like you will be heading down just a couple of weeks before us.  October is a wonderful time to go. I just read your pre-trip report, the best time to go to the parks is as soon as they open up in the mornings.  I was there at 8:00 when they opened the gates and it was probably only about 150-200 people with us.  We were able to ride everything and be done by 12:00 with rides.  People started coming in at 11:00.    Hope you have a good time!    Synovial


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

So nice to see so many new people, (along with myself) planning for their trips! Our travel dates are supposed to be November 4th thru 14th. I say supposed to be becuase, were only on step 2 . So not much time left for planning. I was hoping to schedule a few different things but am hesitant becuase we have nothing finalized yet. Hoping to hear more soon! I added a little to our pre-trip report and I think I even linked it right. Please feel free to let me know if I screwed anything up! I am loving learning from others experience, and all the Big Give photos are great. Such kind and talented people .

 TTFN- Ta Ta For Now


----------



## JustBelieve6

Hey everyone!!! It looks like all of us are going to be going down there in the next couple of weeks. We are actually going in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!! I am SUPER excited!!!!! and stressed all at the same time! 

We had the pleasure of meeting with one of the members, Lynn (cajunfan), on Tuesday night. She showered all of us with pixie dust! It is such an amazing feeling when someone you don't even know takes enough time out of their day to make others happy. It's very humbling.  I took a few pictures that I will post later on tonight on Paige's Pre-trip report. 

I can't wait to share everything with you guys when we get home. 

Tera


----------



## cajunfan

JustBelieve6 said:


> Hey everyone!!! It looks like all of us are going to be going down there in the next couple of weeks. We are actually going in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!! I am SUPER excited!!!!! and stressed all at the same time!
> 
> We had the pleasure of meeting with one of the members, Lynn (cajunfan), on Tuesday night. She showered all of us with pixie dust! It is such an amazing feeling when someone you don't even know takes enough time out of their day to make others happy. It's very humbling.  I took a few pictures that I will post later on tonight on Paige's Pre-trip report.
> 
> I can't wait to share everything with you guys when we get home.
> 
> Tera



It was a lot of fun for me too!  Don't stress...go with the flow, it will all work out!


----------



## Momto15

I am posting my daughter Angelinas pre trip report over in that section of the message boards but I had a question.
Angelina made her wish to get a princess makeover at BBB. From what I have read on here there are two locations- one in the castle and one in Downtown Disney? (We have only gone as a family once and it was long before Angelina was even born so there was no BBB.)

I am not sure if I have to make this reservation or if our MAW folks will do so. But is it hard to get in?
Thanks in advance for all the advice and help!
Blessings!!
Sarah


----------



## nesser1981

Momto15 said:


> I am posting my daughter Angelinas pre trip report over in that section of the message boards but I had a question.
> Angelina made her wish to get a princess makeover at BBB. From what I have read on here there are two locations- one in the castle and one in Downtown Disney? (We have only gone as a family once and it was long before Angelina was even born so there was no BBB.)
> 
> I am not sure if I have to make this reservation or if our MAW folks will do so. But is it hard to get in?
> Thanks in advance for all the advice and help!
> Blessings!!
> Sarah




Hi Sarah!  My DD wants to go meet the princesses, we just started our process, Keira still has to officially make her wish, but I will tell you BBB is great!  We went once, last year before she was diagnosed with cancer, for a quick trip, 2 nights, 2 days, we did 1 day at MK and downtown disney.  Keira got made up at BBB at downtown disney & we didn't wait at all, it was a weekday, but we walked right in, no reservation or anything.  

I think the castle is probably harder to get into just because its at MK, you know.  I'm sure if that was her exact wish though, that the MAW peeps will be making the reservation.  Make someone else with more knowledge can answer for you.


----------



## angeque143

HELLO!!!! What a WONDERFUL WEEK!!!! We have over 1000 pictures to go through!! I was blessed to meet Mom2pixies at GKTW!! What a special special place that is! 

I will be starting the Trip Report soon. I had massive problems here due to flooding....our house is ok but the entire area is effected! Because of the flooding AJ only missed a couple of days of school...I guess that is good but I worry about what the winter will bring as far as snow! We used 2 days already from the floods. I also have a week worth of assignments to catch up on. 

Let me just say that Miss Eva blossomed each day we were there. She ate ICE CREAM (Took nothing by mouth but a bottle before GKTW) and was signing more!!!  

A FEW TEASERS......






 3:30 am!!






 Dancing! We did A LOT of this!!


----------



## Owensheart

I can't wait to read more!!  I love to hear that Eva "blossomed" while there.. how exciting.  Maybe it will be the magic to get Owen to eat too!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Hello my name is Alicia!!!  My son Matthew was born with multi birth defects.  He was diagnosed with VACTREL syndrome.  He has had reconstructive surgery of his esophagus, heart surgery, nissen, and a g-tube.  He also has COPD caused by implications of esophagus deformed.  Well he has been doing better but has had a lot of respatory infections.  I decides a couple of months back that i thought Matthew deserved a wish to come true.  He has gone through so much.  In and out of ER, doctor visits, and lab work.  I wasnt sure that he was going to get approved for a wish because of a lot of his diagnoses do not quite fit the catagories in order to qualify but his lung doctor had a talk with me about his lung condition and how it degenerative or pregressive. I was really worried because he wanted to go to disney world so bad i didnt want to break his little heart again.  I got the call about three weeks later and got the approval.  Then two weeks after the wish cordinators came out the my house and asked my son what his wish is.  He was so excited.  Then two month later we got the letter saying his wish was granted and that he will be going in April of 2012.  I suggest Matthew to go in the spring time because in the fall and winter he gets sick all of the time and summer is to hot so the best time was spring time.  The trip is a long ways away but i want him to enjoy the trip with out feeling ill or over heated.  Im already creating an itenerary and shopping list so i am prepared.  This is our first far away from home vacation.  So if any parents have already gone and like to give and advice let me know i am all ears. Get it!!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

I think its nice how some make a wish regions do the bon voyage party.  My area doesnt do it.  i was thinking of doing one myself.  Have all of my sons friends, family, and some of the medical staff that have taken care of him for the past four years.   Oh and of course the wish cordinators.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I was planning to at least eat breakfast at the village and maybe one or two dinners but i wanted to reserve a few dinners in some of the theme parks.  I was trying to reserve a table at cinderellas royal table but they want money in advance and its not cheap.  i dont have it and i was going to pay for it out of some of the the spending money given to us to have but they want reserve my family a table until i pay up front and by then they will be filled.  i am really upset because my son and daughter wanted to eat there.  Any suggestions.


----------



## wishin' on a star

threelittlebakers said:


> Hello my name is Alicia!!!  My son Matthew was born with multi birth defects.  He was diagnosed with VACTREL syndrome.  He has had reconstructive surgery of his esophagus, heart surgery, nissen, and a g-tube.  He also has COPD caused by implications of esophagus deformed.  Well he has been doing better but has had a lot of respatory infections.  I decides a couple of months back that i thought Matthew deserved a wish to come true.  He has gone through so much.  In and out of ER, doctor visits, and lab work.  I wasnt sure that he was going to get approved for a wish because of a lot of his diagnoses do not quite fit the catagories in order to qualify but his lung doctor had a talk with me about his lung condition and how it degenerative or pregressive. I was really worried because he wanted to go to disney world so bad i didnt want to break his little heart again.  I got the call about three weeks later and got the approval.  Then two weeks after the wish cordinators came out the my house and asked my son what his wish is.  He was so excited.  Then two month later we got the letter saying his wish was granted and that he will be going in April of 2012.  I suggest Matthew to go in the spring time because in the fall and winter he gets sick all of the time and summer is to hot so the best time was spring time.  The trip is a long ways away but i want him to enjoy the trip with out feeling ill or over heated.  Im already creating an itenerary and shopping list so i am prepared.  This is our first far away from home vacation.  So if any parents have already gone and like to give and advice let me know i am all ears. Get it!!!



Hi Alicia!
My 8 yo DD Catherine went on her wish trip in May 2010 during one of the Star Wars weekends.  It was amazing.  We sort of fall under the VACTERL umbrella also.  Catherine has a complex heart defect, single kidney, IA, hydrocephalus, and major eye muscle issues.  There are a few other minor things thrown in there that I don't mention anymore!  Anyway, I'm so glad to hear that Matthew is getting a wish!  

Sounds like you have a bit of time to plan and figure things out, which is great!  Sometimes, wish organizations will help with one special reservation, but not all of them do this.  I wouldn't stress to much about this yet...somehow everyone makes it work out so their family has an incredible time.  And if you are staying at GKTW, that place is just magical!!!  

I can't wait to follow along as you plan!


----------



## livndisney

threelittlebakers said:


> I was planning to at least eat breakfast at the village and maybe one or two dinners but i wanted to reserve a few dinners in some of the theme parks.  I was trying to reserve a table at cinderellas royal table but they want money in advance and its not cheap.  i dont have it and i was going to pay for it out of some of the the spending money given to us to have but they want reserve my family a table until i pay up front and by then they will be filled.  i am really upset because my son and daughter wanted to eat there.  Any suggestions.



Cinderella's Royal Table can be one of the hardest meals to get so they do require advance payment.

Have you considered dining at Grand Floridian with Cinderella and the Prince? The last time I booked the meal at 1900 Park Fare, advance payment was not required.

Another suggestion would be to save the money for the castle meal. You can make ADR's 180 days in advance so if you are going in the spring you have some time to put some money aside.

As another suggested, you can also speak to your child's wish agency about making the ADR.


----------



## jdmmom

Just wondering how far in advance ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table needs to be.  We are still waiting on dates but are hoping for the first week in December.  I know these are hard to come by and I really don't want the girls to miss this experience but can't really reserve a date until I know some dates!


----------



## katieb4

Synovial said:


> congratulations on your trip.  Looks like you will be heading down just a couple of weeks before us.  October is a wonderful time to go. I just read your pre-trip report, the best time to go to the parks is as soon as they open up in the mornings.  I was there at 8:00 when they opened the gates and it was probably only about 150-200 people with us.  We were able to ride everything and be done by 12:00 with rides.  People started coming in at 11:00.    Hope you have a good time!    Synovial



Thank you for the tip!!  I've been really hoping that the timing is good for us to go. I went one time in January and it was fabulously emptyish. I'm not expecting that...I just can not wait to show the kids Disney!

SOOOOOO glad that Eve was filled with pixie dust on her trip!!!  Can't wait to read your trip report!!

Threelittlebaker, I would definately talk to the wish coordinators. I wanted to make a reservation for Cinderella's table for Gabbie too, and was hesitant because of the cost as well, and then found out her wish coordinator had already made a reservation for her! Otherwise, there are definately some other great places to make reservations as has been suggested.


We are under 4 weeks until we go here, this makes my stomach do all sorts of flip flops!  We recieved some fabulous pixie dust in the mail this weekend and I will post pics on my PTR, but Gabbie just woke up and is starving (meds mess up her blood sugars) so I'll have to work on getting them posted later today!


----------



## Owensheart

jdmmom said:


> Just wondering how far in advance ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table needs to be.  We are still waiting on dates but are hoping for the first week in December.  I know these are hard to come by and I really don't want the girls to miss this experience but can't really reserve a date until I know some dates!


I hope you get dates soon!  We just recently got our December dates.  You cant really reserve anything yet.  If you try to book reservations and it is full..keep trying...people do cancel.  Also.. It looks like they have a cool Cindrella dinner at 1900 Park Fare...as a backup option.  Just an idea.


----------



## threelittlebakers

If you are making reservation for Cinderellas royal table you need to make them about 180 in advance.  Once the 180 day mark they are pretty much booked.  I dont know much about cancellations because when you make the reservation you have to pay for your meals at that time.  Most likely not alot of cancellations.  I am going to try to see if my wish cordinator wont mind making the reservations for me because i wont have the money at that time.  I have two child that have there birthday in the same week that the reservations have to be made.


----------



## threelittlebakers

I need a prayer.  I just sent an email to my wish cordinator asking them if any way they could get me a reservation for Cinderellas Royal Table.  This was going to be a treat for my daughter. She isnt the wish child but she and i have missed out on some precious time because i had to take my son matthew to the hospital all the time.  I feel so bad and this was my way of making it up to her.  i was also scheduling an appointment with princess boutique for her before the dinner.  I havent exclude my son i was making reservation with the pirate league to get him dresses like a pirate.  Well i am praying if they can.


----------



## threelittlebakers

7th


----------



## threelittlebakers

8th


----------



## threelittlebakers

9th


----------



## threelittlebakers

10th


----------



## Owensheart

threelittlebakers said:


> If you are making reservation for Cinderellas royal table you need to make them about 180 in advance.  Once the 180 day mark they are pretty much booked.  I dont know much about cancellations because when you make the reservation you have to pay for your meals at that time.  Most likely not alot of cancellations.  I am going to try to see if my wish cordinator wont mind making the reservations for me because i wont have the money at that time.  I have two child that have there birthday in the same week that the reservations have to be made.



180 days in advance is the ideal time to make any reservations, but CRT has several open reservation times during the week we are going the 1st/2nd week of December.  We aren't eating there because my son, the wish child, has no interest.  My daughter is just older and not really in the Cinderella phase anymore.  There is definetly availability though.  I wouldn't stress it too much.  Everything always works out!


----------



## katieb4

My PTR is finally updated with pictures of 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42678844#post42678844

Come check it out!


----------



## disneymomma01

We are almost doing the single digit dance here!!! We have 11 days until our vacation starts, although we will be staying across from the hotel the first night!!! I cannot believe we started this journey at 179 days!!! 

Laundry, and packing, and cleaning...oh my!!!! 

Welcome to all of the new families!!! The people on the DIS are amazing!!

And...I cannot wait to read trip reports for everyone that has gone & is back!!


----------



## threelittlebakers

Owensheart said:


> 180 days in advance is the ideal time to make any reservations, but CRT has several open reservation times during the week we are going the 1st/2nd week of December.  We aren't eating there because my son, the wish child, has no interest.  My daughter is just older and not really in the Cinderella phase anymore.  There is definetly availability though.  I wouldn't stress it too much.  Everything always works out!


Thank you some much.  It will take the ease of just a little.  I asked the wish coordinator if she could get a reservation for our family but she said they could not.  i don't know if its because it to soon to make one or they just won't.  I'm just going to call back in February and hope that they do have an opening.  If not i will make other arrangements.  I am also try to coordinate a BBB and PL before the meal.  So i am not sure i should make appointments for them.  i don't want to wait to long and those get booked up too.


----------



## Christie B

Hello,
I am new to this board. My niece is having a MAW trip in November and my husband and I are going down to help out. Does anyone know or have stayed at a good place to stay that is close to the Village? 
Thanks,
Christie


----------



## mom2pixies

We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie! 

It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....

Stay tuned!


----------



## disneymomma01

mom2pixies said:


> We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....
> 
> Stay tuned!



 WELCOME back!! Can't wait to hear all about the trip!!  I bet the girls were the best dressed there!!!  Good luck with the laundry!! We will both be up to our ears...you coming back & us getting ready to go!!


----------



## newdrama12

Christie B said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this board. My niece is having a MAW trip in November and my husband and I are going down to help out. Does anyone know or have stayed at a good place to stay that is close to the Village?
> Thanks,
> Christie




Howard Johnson Inn Tropical Palms Kissimmee
4311 W Vine St (Hwy 192)
US Hwy 192 & Bass Rd.
Kissimmee, FL 34746 US

This hotel is 1.1 miles from GKTW.


----------



## brookerene

mom2pixies said:


> We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....
> 
> Stay tuned!



Can't wait to read about it!


----------



## threelittlebakers

mom2pixies said:


> We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....
> 
> Stay tuned!



Welcome,
I am excited to here how your trip went.


----------



## princessmamaof5

Well we are coming back to reality from a fun filled week of Magic. There are not even words to describe the feelings and memories we had on our trip of a Lifetime. We already miss all of the great people at Give Kids the World, someday we hope to return and volunteer since they filed our hearts with hope and love. Our trip report will begin shortly.. Stay Tuned  

ps i got to meet mom2pixies that was awesome too !!!!


----------



## Owensheart

mom2pixies said:


> We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....
> 
> Stay tuned!





princessmamaof5 said:


> Well we are coming back to reality from a fun filled week of Magic. There are not even words to describe the feelings and memories we had on our trip of a Lifetime. We already miss all of the great people at Give Kids the World, someday we hope to return and volunteer since they filed our hearts with hope and love. Our trip report will begin shortly.. Stay Tuned
> 
> ps i got to meet mom2pixies that was awesome too !!!!



Welcome back!!  I can't wait to read about your adventures!!  We are have 2 months, 2 days to go.. seems like forever!  I know that time will pass before we know it.


----------



## threelittlebakers

The Story of Matthew
I will start at the beginning before matthew was born. I had my first born, Emerald, on October 30. Then i got pregnant four months later with Matthew. Every was going fine with my pregnancy. I was a little more tired then usual still taking care of a baby and caring one as well and i hadn't truely recover from the first pregnancy. It wasn't until the last months that my OBGYN notice that I was caring too much amniotic fluid. I had alot of ultrasounds done. They notice that there was a defect in his umbilicord. I found out the last week of my pregnancy that i had polyhydramnios. No one truelly explain it to me until after they found something wrong with my son. Polyhdramnios is due to either maternal diabetes mellitus or of cases are associated with fetal anomalies that impair the ability of the fetus to swallow. Well my OBGYN made an appointment for me to be induced a day later because the fear that my water break at home. A lot of problem can occur during labor with polyhydramnios. Well guess what my placental abruptured the morning of at home. My husband rushed me to the hospital as soon as my mother came and got my daughter. Luckly when we got to the hospital nothing was wrong. My labor went well. Matthew was born November 5th. Then when Matthew was born thats when my mother in law who once was a RN notice that my son was foaming at the mouth, but the nurses thought oh that normal it should clear up in an hour or soo. I thought there was something wrong i asked the nurses again and they contacted the pcp doctor. The doctor did respond back till the next day. Matthew wasn't taking in any of his feeds at all that night. The next morning me and my husband told the nurses and they took him to the nursery to wash him and to check up on him. We hadn't heard from them in two hours. They came back and told us that his lungs sounded course and so they got doctors orders so they could take x-rays. Then this is when my world turned upside down. I remember when they told us that Matthew esophagus did not connect to his stomach and that they would have to have him transported to AI DuPont. I remember me and my husband crying in the middle of the hallways crying, like something you would see in a lifetime movie. We didn't know what to do. A few minutes later my mother in law showed up. Oh she was furious. I never seen that women so mad. She told them nurses that there was something wrong and no one listen. Well they shipped him up state to the childrens hospital. I had to pack everything up. Then we went up state to meet our son. By the time we got up there they had already had a diagnoses. (tracheoesophageal fistula/esophageal atresia) The doctors told us everything, but still had to run more test the next day. I was afraid, i so much on my mind, like will he be okay, what about emerald, where am i going to stay at, me and my husband were so unprepared. Well theirs know way you can actually prepare for something like this. The Ronald McDonald house was nice to put us up for a month and half free of charge because we had no saving money. i was going to go back to work in two weeks since i am already ajusted to taking care of new born but things worked out. The next day i found out that matthew also had asd/vsd. On the 7th went in and surgically repaired his esophagus and fistula. There were no problem thank god because there are so many scenarios that can happen with repairing the esophagus. Then two weeks later he had heart surgery. That went fine to but the recovery took a lot longer. Then they also told be that the repair to the esophagus could take up to a few months to a year to recover before he could eat. That to but a gtube in and a nissen so that he would not regurgitate and cause long term damage to the esophagus. Then we were finally sent home with meds and oxygen. Then another big horrible event happen in my life. A week later,the day after christmas, my mother passed away due to diabetes issues.   I felt that i was lost. I lost my father when i was in high school from late stages of pneumonia. I didn't have to much support with my son because everyone else in the family had other things going to them. I had to take care of my son, daughter, and take care of my mother estate. Me and my husband moved into my mothers home. Mid winter matthew got RSV. In the hospital again and then in the fall for pneumonia which i was petrified because of my fathers death. The pulmonologist diagnosed him with COPD and chronic brochitis. He always gets respitory infection. Its common due to his birth defect. He has other minor health problem that are improving. The only thing keeping him back is the COPD and his ability to learn to eat. ER visits are common for us because his gtube falls out every month and they dont know why and that is very painful to put him through. He is a great little boy with a postive attitude. He had given strength i never thought i had in me. I has made me a stronger person and i will never be able to repay for that. I love you little man.  
__________________


----------



## Momto15

We are in need of some opinions as to when is the best time for Angelinas MAW trip in the upcoming months. Can you please visit our pre trip report and let me know your thoughts?  
I would sooooo appreciate it!!
Thank you!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616


----------



## BuzznWoodysMom

threelittlebakers said:


> The Story of Matthew
> I will start at the beginning before matthew was born. I had my first born, Emerald, on October 30. Then i got pregnant four months later with Matthew. Every was going fine with my pregnancy. I was a little more tired then usual still taking care of a baby and caring one as well and i hadn't truely recover from the first pregnancy. It wasn't until the last months that my OBGYN notice that I was caring too much amniotic fluid. I had alot of ultrasounds done. They notice that there was a defect in his umbilicord. I found out the last week of my pregnancy that i had polyhydramnios. No one truelly explain it to me until after they found something wrong with my son. Polyhdramnios is due to either maternal diabetes mellitus or of cases are associated with fetal anomalies that impair the ability of the fetus to swallow. Well my OBGYN made an appointment for me to be induced a day later because the fear that my water break at home. A lot of problem can occur during labor with polyhydramnios. Well guess what my placental abruptured the morning of at home. My husband rushed me to the hospital as soon as my mother came and got my daughter. Luckly when we got to the hospital nothing was wrong. My labor went well. Matthew was born November 5th. Then when Matthew was born thats when my mother in law who once was a RN notice that my son was foaming at the mouth, but the nurses thought oh that normal it should clear up in an hour or soo. I thought there was something wrong i asked the nurses again and they contacted the pcp doctor. The doctor did respond back till the next day. Matthew wasn't taking in any of his feeds at all that night. The next morning me and my husband told the nurses and they took him to the nursery to wash him and to check up on him. We hadn't heard from them in two hours. They came back and told us that his lungs sounded course and so they got doctors orders so they could take x-rays. Then this is when my world turned upside down. I remember when they told us that Matthew esophagus did not connect to his stomach and that they would have to have him transported to AI DuPont. I remember me and my husband crying in the middle of the hallways crying, like something you would see in a lifetime movie. We didn't know what to do. A few minutes later my mother in law showed up. Oh she was furious. I never seen that women so mad. She told them nurses that there was something wrong and no one listen. Well they shipped him up state to the childrens hospital. I had to pack everything up. Then we went up state to meet our son. By the time we got up there they had already had a diagnoses. (tracheoesophageal fistula/esophageal atresia) The doctors told us everything, but still had to run more test the next day. I was afraid, i so much on my mind, like will he be okay, what about emerald, where am i going to stay at, me and my husband were so unprepared. Well theirs know way you can actually prepare for something like this. The Ronald McDonald house was nice to put us up for a month and half free of charge because we had no saving money. i was going to go back to work in two weeks since i am already ajusted to taking care of new born but things worked out. The next day i found out that matthew also had asd/vsd. On the 7th went in and surgically repaired his esophagus and fistula. There were no problem thank god because there are so many scenarios that can happen with repairing the esophagus. Then two weeks later he had heart surgery. That went fine to but the recovery took a lot longer. Then they also told be that the repair to the esophagus could take up to a few months to a year to recover before he could eat. That to but a gtube in and a nissen so that he would not regurgitate and cause long term damage to the esophagus. Then we were finally sent home with meds and oxygen. Then another big horrible event happen in my life. A week later,the day after christmas, my mother passed away due to diabetes issues.  I felt that i was lost. I lost my father when i was in high school from late stages of pneumonia. I didn't have to much support with my son because everyone else in the family had other things going to them. I had to take care of my son, daughter, and take care of my mother estate. Me and my husband moved into my mothers home. Mid winter matthew got RSV. In the hospital again and then in the fall for pneumonia which i was petrified because of my fathers death. The pulmonologist diagnosed him with COPD and chronic brochitis. He always gets respitory infection. Its common due to his birth defect. He has other minor health problem that are improving. The only thing keeping him back is the COPD and his ability to learn to eat. ER visits are common for us because his gtube falls out every month and they dont know why and that is very painful to put him through. He is a great little boy with a postive attitude. He had given strength i never thought i had in me. I has made me a stronger person and i will never be able to repay for that. I love you little man.
> __________________


 

   Hard to find words....Even though our sons have very diagnoses your story sounds all to familiar .  I understand what it's like not to be listened to, not have have much family support, and to watch your child suffer and it seems like no one is doing anything.  Also the neverending cycle of more diagnoses and painful procedures.  On the upside, I totally get how you feel about finding a strength you never new had.  I often say that my son J, is who I wanna be when I grow up!    the never ending strength and heart that our children have is a life lesson to all who meet them, or read our stories.  Thanks to you and everyone else for sharing.  It's nice for a few minutes a day to know I'm not alone.

43 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lymiegal

Hello,

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right (never been on a forum before) but I was wondering what is the process of a wish being granted once the wish is chosen and approved?

My wish is to go to Hawaii and we found out last week that we should be able to go in May 2012. I know this is not a Disney-related post but I figured you might be able to provide some insight as to what the whole process is.

Any advice would be appreciated:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2804449

Thanks!


----------



## mom2pixies

princessmamaof5 said:


> Well we are coming back to reality from a fun filled week of Magic. There are not even words to describe the feelings and memories we had on our trip of a Lifetime. We already miss all of the great people at Give Kids the World, someday we hope to return and volunteer since they filed our hearts with hope and love. Our trip report will begin shortly.. Stay Tuned
> 
> ps i got to meet mom2pixies that was awesome too !!!!



Welcome home!!

Yes, it was nice meeting you, too! Too bad, B was being so shy with Mackenzie.  I also got to meet Eva's mom, Angie on our first few days!! So nice to see people in person....


----------



## threelittlebakers

I have been hearing that some family's extend their trip. I know you would have to pay for any days past your wish week and stay at a resort, but how does it work with the airplane tickets.  Can you extend the airplane tickets and does that cost.  Would you have to let your wish coordinator know?  Could someone let me know. Me and my husband were thinking about it but was cancelling the idea because we don't know how to.  Also because we are being transport to the airport and back would have to take a taxi from airport to home.


----------



## threelittlebakers

[/IMG]


----------



## Owensheart

threelittlebakers said:


> I have been hearing that some family's extend their trip. I know you would have to pay for any days past your wish week and stay at a resort, but how does it work with the airplane tickets.  Can you extend the airplane tickets and does that cost.  Would you have to let your wish coordinator know?  Could someone let me know. Me and my husband were thinking about it but was cancelling the idea because we don't know how to.  Also because we are being transport to the airport and back would have to take a taxi from airport to home.



We are going on Owen's MAW trip the first week of December and are extending five days.  Every chapter is different, but ours works like this...

We are staying at GKTW the 4-10th for the wish portion of our trip.  The rental car has to be returned at a certain time on the 10th after we check out of GKTW.  I reserved a room at a Disneyworld Resort hotel for the 10th-14th so i will just pay for a new rental car or use Disney Transportation.  I told them date we want to fly home so MAW just arranged that for us.  Instead of flying home on the 10th, they have us flying home on the 14th.  The limo picks us up at our home on the 4th and then again at the airport on the 14th when we come home.  Everything from the 10th on is out of pocket!  

I have heard of some chapters not allowing you to extend.  I have also heard of them making you extend before your trip.  So you can fly there a few days early and just report to GKTW on the day of your official Wish trip.  I would check with your local chapter and just ask.  It can't hurt!!  Good luck.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Owensheart said:


> We are going on Owen's MAW trip the first week of December and are extending five days.  Every chapter is different, but ours works like this...
> 
> We are staying at GKTW the 4-10th for the wish portion of our trip.  The rental car has to be returned at a certain time on the 10th after we check out of GKTW.  I reserved a room at a Disneyworld Resort hotel for the 10th-14th so i will just pay for a new rental car or use Disney Transportation.  I told them date we want to fly home so MAW just arranged that for us.  Instead of flying home on the 10th, they have us flying home on the 14th.  The limo picks us up at our home on the 4th and then again at the airport on the 14th when we come home.  Everything from the 10th on is out of pocket!
> 
> I have heard of some chapters not allowing you to extend.  I have also heard of them making you extend before your trip.  So you can fly there a few days early and just report to GKTW on the day of your official Wish trip.  I would check with your local chapter and just ask.  It can't hurt!!  Good luck.



I might ask.  i have been contacting my wish coordinators a lot lately.  I  as sure i have been driving them crazy.  I dont think that they will.  I asked about a reservation at CRT and they told me no.  Plus i already gave them my dates i dont think they are going to change that.  Once its written in stone it never washes away unless you child is sick and has to postpone then.  Its alright though.  Since my kids are really young and they cant get on everything we might just go back in 2 to 3 years so they can enjoy other stuff they have to offer at the parks.


----------



## cajunfan

threelittlebakers said:


> I might ask.  i have been contacting my wish coordinators a lot lately.  I  as sure i have been driving them crazy.  I dont think that they will.  I asked about a reservation at CRT and they told me no.  Plus i already gave them my dates i dont think they are going to change that.  Once its written in stone it never washes away unless you child is sick and has to postpone then.  Its alright though.  Since my kids are really young and they cant get on everything we might just go back in 2 to 3 years so they can enjoy other stuff they have to offer at the parks.



I have been meaning to comment on the CRT request...to me it was certainly not worth the price. (We did not go due to a Wish Trip) Yes, it was "cool" to be in the castle, but the food was just okay, you can have the same if not better interaction from the characters at other venues (1900 Park Fare or Askerhaus(SP?)). Your daughter is really young to appreciate the cool factor of the castle, so I would definitely go another route...just my humble opinion though!

Lynn


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> *Maroo!!! I am so relieved to see you back!!! You have been missed and I have been concerned for you. I have a question I need to ask, I will PM you though, hopefully soon... I am happy to hear Lauren is settled in and I pray that justice is swiftly served in the case!
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!
> *



thank you so much for the welcome back! 



xanphylus said:


> Welcome back Maroo!!!!



thank you!



katieb4 said:


> Welcome back Maroo!!  Wow!!  that is so so so much on your plate!  I hope after all that you treated yourself to a massage or something, sounds like you majorly deserve it. And back to college...sounds kinda fun!
> 
> A couple people on their trips right now!  Fantastic!!
> 
> Carrie, that pictures is so super cool! Miss K looks like she is in heaven.
> 
> 
> Things cranked up here a notch. My three older kids all started school this week. Always such an adjustment.  Last Saturday my MIL completely blew out her knee, torn ACL, needs a complete knee replacement, its a mess. She is home from hospital now awaiting the swelling to decrease enough so she can have surgery. She has been such a blessing to us since Gabbie's diagnosis, it is great to be able to give back, even though I wish she didn't have to go through this. The pain is horrendous.  One doc compared the pain to an amputation. Anyway, there sure hasn't been any free time between all the regular appointments and running back and forth to their house. Its been an nutty week. We leave for Disney in 5 weeks!   I need to find some time to get a few things done.....like figure out if we have enough suitcases, and make Wish shirts! Man time flies anymore!
> 
> 
> On a happier note, Gabbie is doing really well. Her blood test today indicated her counts were moving in the right direction so we didn't need to adjust any of her chemo. And she is well on her way to a furlough from PT....   One less appointment each week.   Right now she fluctuates from talking Disney, to not wanting to talk about it at all because its to far away and she might go crazy having to wait!  Silly girl!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



I am soooo glad Gabbie is doing well!!  





newdrama12 said:


> I'm a huge thrill ride junkie as well. But often have to ride alone since most of my friends don't care for them. Just know that even though Owen can't ride Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey that he can still see the inside of Hogwarts. There is a line option where you can do just a walk-through of the Castle and it is incredible! I love IOA and US. In fact, when I'm volunteering at GKTW, I have been known to wear a Slytherin robe. So, I'm a BIG potter fanatic, so if you see me in the Village, don't be afraid to say hi!



I really, really want to visit the Harry Potter attraction one day!  I am a pretty big Potter fanatic myself.  Have you been able to get on Pottermore yet?


----------



## maroo

kdzbear said:


> The picture of Katelyn and Selena is perfect! I love the smile on Miss K's face!
> 
> Maroo - Welcome back! You have been missed!



thanks!  



Owensheart said:


> Maroo.. Glad you are back!!  How exciting for Lauren to be in college.. a huge milestone for sure.  Owen got dates!!!  It only took five months.. Ha.
> 
> December 4-14th!!  SO so excited.



Lauren is loving college!  I am sitting in her dorm room right now. 

Woot Woot!!  So glad he got dates!!  I will be updating those in a few!



mommy2mrb said:


> Maroo, congratulations to Lauren, what a wonderful experience for her to have!



She is having a blast!



Momto15 said:


> My little girl is "making her wish" this Sunday. Right now she is hoping for a makeover at Disneyworld. Since she talked about her wish weeks ago I have spent the past weeks reading all of these wonderful wish trip reports. Its been wonderful to read about so many great families and amazing children! I am so glad to have found you all!
> 
> Blessings,
> Sarah
> Momto15



So glad she is going to be able to make her wish!  

Mom to 15????  Wow!!  



BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Hi all, still very new here, and a little shy! Our MAW/GKTW dates are November 4th thru November 13th. Less then two months and we havent even met with our wish volunteers! We just got started with Make-a-Wish and discussed our dates becuase were working around 2 children, a few surgeries, and multiple hospital stays. I guess if anything else had to be thrown in the mix, a trip to Disneyworld is pretty spectacular!!!! Hope to meet some of you soon! I have loved stopping in and "researching" our trip!



So glad you are here!!!  



LittleValsMom said:


> My husband, daughter and I are headed to DW in 10 days! We are so excited to have her wish granted! We are staying at GKTW. I have tried reading through as many threads as possible but our trip is so close that I can not get all the information I need.  What are everyones top tips on heading to DW. I have read some information on getting some type of pass at Guest Services but I am not sure how exactly to use it or what documentation I need to take in order to get it. Please help!!



That sounds great!  I saw someone answered your question, but just wanted to welcome you to the DIS!  Tell us how it went when you guys return  



ckrentz said:


> I am new here...we are getting ready for our son's wish in February, we'll be there from the 15-21.  Looking sooo forward to it, praying my son can stay out of the hospital!!





BuzznWoodysMom said:


> I'm so excited for you! For us, it will be our first family vacation, and it seems so close but so far away. Im sure most MAW (and other wish granting organizations) families are living day by day like us, and just want to go NOW before anything has a chance to come up, but I am such a planner. I try to plan the unexpected, I guess its my way of feeling in control of the uncontrolable! Hoping everyone has a great day!



I totally understand the planning feeling and the hope that everything can stay calm until you go!  Let us know how it is going!!


----------



## maroo

BuzznWoodysMom said:


> Thanks for the Welcome!  I posted in the pre-trip report section but have no idea how to link to it lol.  Im kinda clueless when it comes to this stuff!  I gave some brief info about our family there, should I just start again here? I am loving all the info!!!!



I will see if I can find it and link it on the first page here...I should have it updated before I go to sleep tonight.  



jdmmom said:


> Getting so impatient waiting for dates for Emily's MAW/GKTW trip.  How long does it usually take to find out?  We were told it would be possible to go the first or second week of December.
> 
> Meanwhile, Emily had to spend a couple of days in the hospital 2 weeks ago.  While there, my husband's boss bough her and Erin Cinderella dresses to wear when they visit BBB at Disney!  That was a much needed lift for her and got us anxious to get this trip planned!



It varies greatly by chapter, as far as how long it takes to get dates.  They can typically do an emergency wish if they need to - but otherwise they just grant them as they have money, etc...and it probably greatly depends on how many wishes they have on their waiting list, etc, etc, etc...

That is so cool that you guys got dresses!!  That is awesome! 



nesser1981 said:


> Hello Everyone!  My name is Vanessa, we just found out on Saturday that our daughter has been medically approved for a Wish.  And of course she wishes for a trip to meet the princesses at Disney.
> 
> A little background about us.  My husband Sean & I have been married almost 8 years and together almost 11.  We met when we were both station in Japan back in 2000.  I was in the Air Force & he was in the Navy.
> 
> I got stationed in California in 2003, we got married in April 2004 & Keira was born in May 2005.
> 
> I got stationed in Alaska in 2006, so we were off again, our son joined us in February 2008.
> 
> I got out in June of 2009 & we moved to Michigan to be near my husband's family.
> 
> April 8, 2010 we found out that our daughter who was 4 at the time had cancer.  A large mass in her belly, 10cm to be exact.  It was surrounding her kidney.  She'd been complaining that her stomach was bothering her on & off for I guess about a 5 weeks, it actually started the week we took a quick one day trip to Disney while we were visiting family in Florida.  We thought it was constipaption, gave her meds and it seemed to help, took her to the doc and they said the same thing, took her back and they asked to get blood work & a chest x-ray.  That night she seemed to be feeling worse, my DH took her to the ER at the University of Michigan hospital & I stayed home with our 2 year old son.
> 
> Turns out it was a Wilms tumor, she had a 9 1/2 hour surgery the next day to remove the tumor & her kidney.  They started 18 weeks of chemo the following week.  It all went great, she didn't loose her hair or anything like that.  She was stage 2.
> 
> Fast forward to May 12, 2011, another mass was found in her liver.  It was only 3 months since her last scans & they were clear, so we were shocked.  She did 16 days of radiation, we're still working through chemo, she's been bald now for about 2 months, but she loves it.  LOL!  We had scans done last week and the tumor has gone from 8cm to around 2cm.  She still has great odds, 80% cure/survival rate, she's doing great through the chemo.  We should be hearing about surgery soon & if we stay on course, 1st week of December she'll be done with treatment.
> 
> I honestly never considered make a wish, I always thought it was for dying children.  A family friend nominated Keira, her son had cancer & he did an Alaskan Cruise for his wish.  I'm so thrilled she gets to do something amazing like this after everything she's been through.



 to the DIS!     I am so glad she is getting her wish!!  



nesser1981 said:


> Here's the link to our pre trip report.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42601761&posted=1#post42601761



awesome!! I will link it here before I go to bed tonight!



Happy Dreams1 said:


> So glad youre black and Lauren is settled in! Hooray for you for doing the right thing!
> 
> Remember me? I already went on my Wish trip, maroo! Can you believe it? An you still have me on the "Anxiously awaiting dates" list..
> 
> I'm starting my TR: already has Days 1 and 2 posted.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791041



OH MY GOSH!!!  

I thought you were going over Christmas?!?  I have been gone WAY too much!

I am going to head over to your TR here in a few and see how it went!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Congratulations to Lauren!!! I love reading the wish trips.


----------



## maroo

Synovial said:


> Preston is feeling better today.  He went to the physical therapist today.  After having a sprain and problems after a deep muscle massage at the therapists, it has taken 5 weeks to get back to being able to walk again with a limp.  The therapist said he didn't understand what was going on, but after seeing him attempt his exercises and checking his range of motion, he feels like we need to start back at basically ground zero.  He is actually losing ground on his strength and range of motion.  Please keep him in your thoughts.  He wants to try to build up to being able to walk at Disney and not use a wheelchair.      Synovial



aw man!  I am so sorry he is not doing as good as you guys have hoped. 

Please prepare him for using his wheelchair at Disney - you can walk miles and miles in just a day there and even the healthy folks get really tired and have aching feet after a day at the parks.  He will probably really need his wheelchair, at least part of the time, while he is there and if he can save his strength by using it at the parks, then hopefully he can maybe walk a bunch at GKTW?  Are you guys staying at GKTW?  I can't remember....??



wbh1964 said:


> MAW is working on the details of Lindsay's trip to Disney/Universal the week of Christmas.  We are not staying at GKTW...I "think" we are staying on Disney propert but not sure about where we will stay while at Universal.  Does anyone have info on Universals policy for Handicapped customers?  Linds is in a wheelchair and has issues with stamina so we are trying to try and do as much as we can in a short amount of time each day.  Thanks for any advice!



I don't know how this will be handled since you guys are not saying at GKTW.  It is Make a Wish, right?  Not another wish organization?  

They should give you some sort of paperwork that you can show the Universal staff that should get you guys some sort of pass that shows you are on a wish trip and Universal is really great to our wish kids...but I am not exactly sure how it will work if you are not staying at GKTW or through GKTW.  



starienite said:


> We are onto the next stage, whatever that means, but woot!
> 
> A form was lost and we had to send that back before the next step. It is in now so we are one step closer.








katieb4 said:


> I am glad at least that Preston is feeling better, hopefully that will translate in the ability to work hard bringing back strength!  Gabbie has made great strides in that area, but continues to wear out quickly....we will be bringing her stroller for sure
> 
> The countdown for Gabbie's trip???  1 MONTH!!








Em'swish said:


> Welcome to all the new people!!!
> 
> I wish that I was able to be on, but everytime I am about to settle, something happens with my Em and we are back in the hospital.  So her pre-trip pretty much stopped.  Sorry....
> 
> On the flip side to that we are at 10 days until we leave tor Disney!!!!!!  We are so happy and my husband and could not have relized how much we needed this trip when we first started this Make-a-Wish adventure.  Since May Em have been told she has 2 other pretty big issues.
> 
> Before we leave I hope someone can help me with 2 questions.  Are we supposed to tip at BBB?
> We live in Fla.  We only have 1.5 hour drive the most.  What time can we go to GKTW, do we call ahead of time?
> Thanks!
> 
> Em's wish party is on Saturday, and we are all so happy, doing last minute shopping and just have a smile on all our faces!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/emilywallace



We did tip at BBB...but not sure if that is something they expect or just for excellent service.  They gave Lauren some stuff to fix her hair and such, so we did tip them.  

You can get to GKTW at any time on the day of your arrival and play before they get your villa ready!  



BuzznWoodysMom said:


> So nice to see so many new people, (along with myself) planning for their trips! Our travel dates are supposed to be November 4th thru 14th. I say supposed to be becuase, were only on step 2 . So not much time left for planning. I was hoping to schedule a few different things but am hesitant becuase we have nothing finalized yet. Hoping to hear more soon! I added a little to our pre-trip report and I think I even linked it right. Please feel free to let me know if I screwed anything up! I am loving learning from others experience, and all the Big Give photos are great. Such kind and talented people .
> 
> TTFN- Ta Ta For Now



I would go ahead and schedule anything that you can - like dining reservations and such and you can totally cancel if you need to!  

Are you guys going through GKTW?  Is it a MAW trip?



JustBelieve6 said:


> Hey everyone!!! It looks like all of us are going to be going down there in the next couple of weeks. We are actually going in 3 DAYS!!!!!!!! I am SUPER excited!!!!! and stressed all at the same time!
> 
> We had the pleasure of meeting with one of the members, Lynn (cajunfan), on Tuesday night. She showered all of us with pixie dust! It is such an amazing feeling when someone you don't even know takes enough time out of their day to make others happy. It's very humbling.  I took a few pictures that I will post later on tonight on Paige's Pre-trip report.
> 
> I can't wait to share everything with you guys when we get home.
> 
> Tera



Lynn is amazing!  I have also had the pleasure of meeting her!  She is awesome!!  



Momto15 said:


> I am posting my daughter Angelinas pre trip report over in that section of the message boards but I had a question.
> Angelina made her wish to get a princess makeover at BBB. From what I have read on here there are two locations- one in the castle and one in Downtown Disney? (We have only gone as a family once and it was long before Angelina was even born so there was no BBB.)
> 
> I am not sure if I have to make this reservation or if our MAW folks will do so. But is it hard to get in?
> Thanks in advance for all the advice and help!
> Blessings!!
> Sarah



You can ask your MAW coordinator - that may be the best thing.  I went ahead and made a reservation because we were afraid to wait, but then they made one too. We ended up canceling theirs and using ours, but it was good to communicate it so we didn't have to go through all of that.  

have a GREAT trip!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Always good to see you back online Maroo...Hoping things are settling down...I am following along with the news when I can. *


----------



## newdrama12

I really, really want to visit the Harry Potter attraction one day!  I am a pretty big Potter fanatic myself.  Have you been able to get on Pottermore yet?[/QUOTE]

Not yet. I can't wait until I can though. Have you been on it yet?


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> I really, really want to visit the Harry Potter attraction one day!  I am a pretty big Potter fanatic myself.  Have you been able to get on Pottermore yet?



Not yet. I can't wait until I can though. Have you been on it yet?[/QUOTE]

*We are huge HP fanatics also and hope to see you at GKTW in your Slytherin robe. Question please: I know there will be lots of attractions for Lisa to see at the HP area...are there any "tame" rides in that area (she can do some types of roller coasters depends on the G-Force). THANK YOU for any insight you might have.*


----------



## maroo

angeque143 said:


> HELLO!!!! What a WONDERFUL WEEK!!!! We have over 1000 pictures to go through!! I was blessed to meet Mom2pixies at GKTW!! What a special special place that is!
> 
> I will be starting the Trip Report soon. I had massive problems here due to flooding....our house is ok but the entire area is effected! Because of the flooding AJ only missed a couple of days of school...I guess that is good but I worry about what the winter will bring as far as snow! We used 2 days already from the floods. I also have a week worth of assignments to catch up on.
> 
> Let me just say that Miss Eva blossomed each day we were there. She ate ICE CREAM (Took nothing by mouth but a bottle before GKTW) and was signing more!!!
> 
> A FEW TEASERS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:30 am!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing! We did A LOT of this!!



I am so glad you guys had a great time!!!!!  That is fantastic!!



threelittlebakers said:


> Hello my name is Alicia!!!  My son Matthew was born with multi birth defects.  He was diagnosed with VACTREL syndrome.  He has had reconstructive surgery of his esophagus, heart surgery, nissen, and a g-tube.  He also has COPD caused by implications of esophagus deformed.  Well he has been doing better but has had a lot of respatory infections.  I decides a couple of months back that i thought Matthew deserved a wish to come true.  He has gone through so much.  In and out of ER, doctor visits, and lab work.  I wasnt sure that he was going to get approved for a wish because of a lot of his diagnoses do not quite fit the catagories in order to qualify but his lung doctor had a talk with me about his lung condition and how it degenerative or pregressive. I was really worried because he wanted to go to disney world so bad i didnt want to break his little heart again.  I got the call about three weeks later and got the approval.  Then two weeks after the wish cordinators came out the my house and asked my son what his wish is.  He was so excited.  Then two month later we got the letter saying his wish was granted and that he will be going in April of 2012.  I suggest Matthew to go in the spring time because in the fall and winter he gets sick all of the time and summer is to hot so the best time was spring time.  The trip is a long ways away but i want him to enjoy the trip with out feeling ill or over heated.  Im already creating an itenerary and shopping list so i am prepared.  This is our first far away from home vacation.  So if any parents have already gone and like to give and advice let me know i am all ears. Get it!!!



so glad you guys are getting a wish granted!!  



threelittlebakers said:


> I think its nice how some make a wish regions do the bon voyage party.  My area doesnt do it.  i was thinking of doing one myself.  Have all of my sons friends, family, and some of the medical staff that have taken care of him for the past four years.   Oh and of course the wish cordinators.



I think it would be awesome to do a coming home party!  Then you can show them all pictures and tell them about the trip!  That would be so cool!  

It would even be cool to do just a dutch treat type of thing at a restaurant? 




threelittlebakers said:


> I was planning to at least eat breakfast at the village and maybe one or two dinners but i wanted to reserve a few dinners in some of the theme parks.  I was trying to reserve a table at cinderellas royal table but they want money in advance and its not cheap.  i dont have it and i was going to pay for it out of some of the the spending money given to us to have but they want reserve my family a table until i pay up front and by then they will be filled.  i am really upset because my son and daughter wanted to eat there.  Any suggestions.



I would suggest eating at 1900 Park Fare - it doesn't require pre-payment and would be fun, too!  They have GREAT food, too!  




jdmmom said:


> Just wondering how far in advance ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table needs to be.  We are still waiting on dates but are hoping for the first week in December.  I know these are hard to come by and I really don't want the girls to miss this experience but can't really reserve a date until I know some dates!



I would get one as soon as possible - even before you get your official dates...if you sorta know which date, then that would be awesome.  You can always cancel when you get dates... 



threelittlebakers said:


> If you are making reservation for Cinderellas royal table you need to make them about 180 in advance.  Once the 180 day mark they are pretty much booked.  I dont know much about cancellations because when you make the reservation you have to pay for your meals at that time.  Most likely not alot of cancellations.  I am going to try to see if my wish cordinator wont mind making the reservations for me because i wont have the money at that time.  I have two child that have there birthday in the same week that the reservations have to be made.



They actually do get some cancellations - since they give the money back, people are actually a bit more likely to actually cancel these reservations than some other dining reservations.  

We were able to get a table for Lauren just a few weeks before we left.  



disneymomma01 said:


> We are almost doing the single digit dance here!!! We have 11 days until our vacation starts, although we will be staying across from the hotel the first night!!! I cannot believe we started this journey at 179 days!!!
> 
> Laundry, and packing, and cleaning...oh my!!!!
> 
> Welcome to all of the new families!!! The people on the DIS are amazing!!
> 
> And...I cannot wait to read trip reports for everyone that has gone & is back!!



woot woot!!




Christie B said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this board. My niece is having a MAW trip in November and my husband and I are going down to help out. Does anyone know or have stayed at a good place to stay that is close to the Village?
> Thanks,
> Christie



Looks like you got a good suggestion from someone that lives there and works at GKTW...which should help. 

I also check www.tripadvisor.com and they do a great job recommending hotels that are close and give you some good "real" reviews from people, which is nice!



mom2pixies said:


> We're home!! Arrived Thursday night and still haven't decompressed from the trip. The bags are still overflowing with laundry and toys in my bedroom and the girls are still talking about the princesses and Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> It was an AMAZING trip!! I don't have enough qualifiers to describe it yet. I'll have to pull out a dictionary before I start the Trip Report. Sooooo many photos and stories to go through. Hope to get a start on it this weekend....
> 
> Stay tuned!








newdrama12 said:


> Howard Johnson Inn Tropical Palms Kissimmee
> 4311 W Vine St (Hwy 192)
> US Hwy 192 & Bass Rd.
> Kissimmee, FL 34746 US
> 
> This hotel is 1.1 miles from GKTW.



thank you so much for always coming up with these ideas...since you are there, it is very, very helpful!!



princessmamaof5 said:


> Well we are coming back to reality from a fun filled week of Magic. There are not even words to describe the feelings and memories we had on our trip of a Lifetime. We already miss all of the great people at Give Kids the World, someday we hope to return and volunteer since they filed our hearts with hope and love. Our trip report will begin shortly.. Stay Tuned
> 
> ps i got to meet mom2pixies that was awesome too !!!!







Momto15 said:


> We are in need of some opinions as to when is the best time for Angelinas MAW trip in the upcoming months. Can you please visit our pre trip report and let me know your thoughts?
> I would sooooo appreciate it!!
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2797616



sure thing!!!!


----------



## maroo

OH NO!!!!!!


This thread is at 250 pages!!!!!!!!!!!   

I usually do one every Christmas....it is only September and we are already at 250!  

They will shut it down....

MODS - I will make a new one tomorrow!  Please don't lock this one up....


please!!


----------



## newdrama12

blessedmom4 said:


> Not yet. I can't wait until I can though. Have you been on it yet?
> 
> *We are huge HP fanatics also and hope to see you at GKTW in your Slytherin robe. Question please: I know there will be lots of attractions for Lisa to see at the HP area...are there any "tame" rides in that area (she can do some types of roller coasters depends on the G-Force). THANK YOU for any insight you might have.*



In the Wizarding World, there is the Flight of the Hippogriff, that she may be able to do. It is a smaller roller coaster, but I haven't been on it or seen all of it, so not sure exactly what it is like. I know that it is recommended for kids. Also, I like the line for the Dragon's Challenge, even if I don't always ride it. Since I'm normally there by myself, I go through the single rider line at Forbidden Journey, but they do have a line just for doing a walkthrough of the Castle, so I'm still able to do that part just not before I get on the ride.


----------



## Synovial

Preston is getting worse with his physical therapy.  He is back to using his walker some of the time.  When he is not using it, we have to hold on to him to help him walk.  He is going to see 2 of his doctors next week and have an MRI done on Monday.  I hope the MRI will show us whats going on and the doctors give us some insight on what to do to get him walking again without pain.    Synovial


----------



## llurgy

I updated my thread....lol....I seem to only post once a year or something stupid like that 

Link is in my signature, Becca's wish trip 

Mandy


----------



## blessedmom4

newdrama12 said:


> In the Wizarding World, there is the Flight of the Hippogriff, that she may be able to do. It is a smaller roller coaster, but I haven't been on it or seen all of it, so not sure exactly what it is like. I know that it is recommended for kids. Also, I like the line for the Dragon's Challenge, even if I don't always ride it. Since I'm normally there by myself, I go through the single rider line at Forbidden Journey, but they do have a line just for doing a walkthrough of the Castle, so I'm still able to do that part just not before I get on the ride.


*THANK YOU for the information, we are incredibly excited to go to Universal (never been) and to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter! The Hippogriff sounds PERFECT, I wil have ot check it out for Lisa, she will be thrilled!*


Synovial said:


> Preston is getting worse with his physical therapy.  He is back to using his walker some of the time.  When he is not using it, we have to hold on to him to help him walk.  He is going to see 2 of his doctors next week and have an MRI done on Monday.  I hope the MRI will show us whats going on and the doctors give us some insight on what to do to get him walking again without pain.    Synovial


*I hope you get the answers you deserve and Preston gets some relief!*


llurgy said:


> I updated my thread....lol....I seem to only post once a year or something stupid like that
> 
> Link is in my signature, Becca's wish trip
> 
> Mandy


*Mandy, Thank you for sharing your daughter's thread, what an AMAZING GIFT the Mousescrapper's shared with your family! That must help you relive the magic over and over! 

I want to say I LOVE seeing all of the New Wishtrippers and I remember that feeling of excitement and waiting for answers (I am STILL seeking answers)! Someone posted a few pages back (I wasn't able to answer that the time) how they felt a bit awkward (NOT their words; however, that was the gist). I wanted to say I knew how you felt...but now, I have no worries posting here. I just began to read their stories and post on other people's threads...and soon the DIS was a very comfortable place to be...obviously, I talk a lot on here! 

It is also wonderful to see the families who have already been on their trips come back, not just to answer questions but to share life updates...this thread seems to ebb and flow at times; but, I LOVE the fact it is here and THANK YOU MAROO for continuing the tradition that was started in 2007. I know life gets in the way sometimes, when we would rather DIS!
*


----------



## katieb4

I just gotta say, Maroo, you are so absolutely fantastic getting caught up with everyone!!  What a sweetheart you are!!!!!  


I'm nervous about this thread being shut down.....I hope everyone finds the new one!  

We are officially operating under the guise of "less then 3 weeks and we are really GOING!?!?!?" mode right now. So very exciting.....my brain is officialy torn in two, with Disney planning and the rest of LIFE.

Again, welcome to all newbies!!


----------



## disneymomma01

Hello everyone!! Hope you all had a wonderful Saturday!!

So...I was just thinking about this and...well... we are down to our last





before Katelyn's big trip!! I cannot believe what an amazing journey this has been with all of you!! 

I am gonna try to stop back in before we leave...if I can fight my way from under the  & packing!!!


----------



## Owensheart

I posted a couple updates on our PTR.. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42752924#post42752924


----------



## SueM in MN

maroo said:


> OH NO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This thread is at 250 pages!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I usually do one every Christmas....it is only September and we are already at 250!
> 
> They will shut it down....
> 
> MODS - I will make a new one tomorrow!  Please don't lock this one up....
> 
> 
> please!!


Let me know when the new page is ready. I will link the new one in the FAQ thread and close this.


----------



## jdmmom

It's been 2 weeks since I contacted Emily's wish grantor about dates and have heard nothing!  I feel bad about being pushy but I will have two very heart-broken girls if I can't get reservations to CRT and of course I can't do that until we have dates!  Just trying to decide whether or not to keep nagging....


----------



## Owensheart

jdmmom said:


> It's been 2 weeks since I contacted Emily's wish grantor about dates and have heard nothing!  I feel bad about being pushy but I will have two very heart-broken girls if I can't get reservations to CRT and of course I can't do that until we have dates!  Just trying to decide whether or not to keep nagging....



I would email/call your wish granters tomorrow.  It's not pestering, just tell them you are "checking in!"  We haven't heard from our Wish Manager in a few weeks and I'm ready to call too.  I need to know the airline info so I can reserve Owen's oxygen tanks.  I hope you get the December dates you want!  We are going the 4-14th of Dec and are so excited about all the holiday festivities.  They also decorate the GKTW villas with a tree and some small decor.  Fun stuff!!


----------



## katieb4

Synovial said:


> Preston is getting worse with his physical therapy.  He is back to using his walker some of the time.  When he is not using it, we have to hold on to him to help him walk.  He is going to see 2 of his doctors next week and have an MRI done on Monday.  I hope the MRI will show us whats going on and the doctors give us some insight on what to do to get him walking again without pain.    Synovial



oh!  I'm so sorry that things are not turning around!!  I hope the Doctors can find the issue FAST!!  :hugs:


disneymomma01 said:


> Hello everyone!! Hope you all had a wonderful Saturday!!
> 
> So...I was just thinking about this and...well... we are down to our last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before Katelyn's big trip!! I cannot believe what an amazing journey this has been with all of you!!
> 
> I am gonna try to stop back in before we leave...if I can fight my way from under the  & packing!!!



we are done to 18 days and my stomach does flip flops. Gabbie Wish Granters come this weekend....should be a blast!  I hope all the packing and prepping goes smoothly for you!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Lisa had an ECHO several weeks ago, showing major heart changes since May 26.  The local  cardiologist office called, Lisas Doctors in Philly want her to have a cardiac cath as soon as we can schedule it. It will be at least a 10 day trip, judging from past experiences (she was in the hospital 9 days last time and we have to go to Philly for this one). They have given us permission to go on the Make a Wish Trip (we leave in 17 days); but, I am incredibly sad...Just because I knew they were going to say this, doesn't make it any easier to hear the news. Please pray for our peace and Lisa's heart. Thank you.*


----------



## Owensheart

We got our flight information today!!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42763563#post42763563


----------



## sgarrity

For those people who extended their trip.  How was the transition on the rental car?  Did you get  a discount?  Is there one rental agency that MAW usually goes with?

Thanks

Savanna


----------



## jdmmom

Heard from Emily's wish granter today.  She said that our Make A Wish chapter will not start booking December trips for about 2 more weeks.  A little disappointed, but at least we weren't forgotten.  Just really hoping and praying that I'll get the reservations the girls really want.  Can't wait to REALLy start planning this thing!


----------



## starienite

jdmmom said:


> Heard from Emily's wish granter today.  She said that our Make A Wish chapter will not start booking December trips for about 2 more weeks.



That is good to know, we requested Feb and Jan for Dev's trip and my husband is keen to know the dates to request vacation time off. So our chapter might run the same way.


On a second note. Dev was cleared by his neurologist and has no restrictions on rides at any of the parks.


----------



## Owensheart

sgarrity said:


> For those people who extended their trip.  How was the transition on the rental car?  Did you get  a discount?  Is there one rental agency that MAW usually goes with?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Savanna



We haven't extended yet, but will in December.  Our rental car has to be returned to AVIS and then we have to rent a new one.  I found rental cars at rentalcars.com for pretty inexpensive while we are there.  You can reserve and you don't have to pay until you get there.  So if the MAW rental company will give you a price break, you can just cancel your other reservation.  Then you at the very least have something reserved.  Your make a wish chapter might be different, I would just ask.


----------



## Owensheart

jdmmom said:


> Heard from Emily's wish granter today.  She said that our Make A Wish chapter will not start booking December trips for about 2 more weeks.  A little disappointed, but at least we weren't forgotten.  Just really hoping and praying that I'll get the reservations the girls really want.  Can't wait to REALLy start planning this thing!



BUMMER.  Our chapter gave us our dates for Dec the first of this month, but we have friends that got their next year FEB dates as well. Crazy.  You can start planning soon.  We got the exact dates we requested, so maybe go with that and start tentatively planning? I knew the restaurants my kids wanted to visit and which parks were "must do's" and which ones we can skip.  Planning will be tons of fun.  It'll happen soon!


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread has reached over 250 pages and needs to have a new volume made, which Maroo is doing.
Until the new thread volume is up and running, please try to keep responses short without lots of pictures, which take more space.


----------



## threelittlebakers

Matthew had a g-tube dependency.  I am trying my hardest to get him help with a intensive feeding program at our local children's hospiltal.  We are trying hard for him to eat more but his equivalency of how much he can eat is low.  If I can't get him to eat as much as most toddlers do and only eats an ounce or two of my plate will Disney restaurants will they make us pay for a kids meal, especially the buffets or character dinners.  I don't want to exclude him from any of these experience.  The restaurants around where we live they know us and know that he eats of our plates because they know his eating issues.  They never ever charge us for him.  If any knows anything can you please let me know i would appreciate it.


----------



## disneymomma01

Katelyn's dream was "OFFICIALLY" granted yesterday!! We got our final flight info, our GKTW info, & we are ready to go!! I am still having a hard time coming to grips with the fact that we really do leave in 3 days!!!???

SO I will be catching up on laundry & the suitcases will come out today to start packing!!


----------



## Owensheart

threelittlebakers said:


> Matthew had a g-tube dependency.  I am trying my hardest to get him help with a intensive feeding program at our local children's hospiltal.  We are trying hard for him to eat more but his equivalency of how much he can eat is low.  If I can't get him to eat as much as most toddlers do and only eats an ounce or two of my plate will Disney restaurants will they make us pay for a kids meal, especially the buffets or character dinners.  I don't want to exclude him from any of these experience.  The restaurants around where we live they know us and know that he eats of our plates because they know his eating issues.  They never ever charge us for him.  If any knows anything can you please let me know i would appreciate it.



Owen is in the same prediciment.  He is 100% gtube dependent, and only nibbles on small bites of food.  He eats nibblets from all our plates.  We don't want to pay for an entire meal for him and we never do.  We go out to eat all the time (and they don't know us) and he just eats off our plates, I'm sure Disney will be no different.  Just explain to them the situation, show them his tube and they will be fine.  I wouldn't stress it too much!  We have a lot of character meals planned with buffets and we don't plan on paying for him.


----------



## sgarrity

Owensheart said:


> We haven't extended yet, but will in December.  Our rental car has to be returned to AVIS and then we have to rent a new one.  I found rental cars at rentalcars.com for pretty inexpensive while we are there.  You can reserve and you don't have to pay until you get there.  So if the MAW rental company will give you a price break, you can just cancel your other reservation.  Then you at the very least have something reserved.  Your make a wish chapter might be different, I would just ask.



Thanks I will try that.


----------



## maroo

THE NEW THREAD IS UP!!!!!!!!!




COME JOIN US HERE!!!


The new thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42776961


Don't forget to subscribe to the new thread!  It takes you to the bottom of the thread and you can click "subscribe to this thread"...


----------



## SueM in MN

Owensheart said:


> Owen is in the same prediciment.  He is 100% gtube dependent, and only nibbles on small bites of food.  He eats nibblets from all our plates.  We don't want to pay for an entire meal for him and we never do.  We go out to eat all the time (and they don't know us) and he just eats off our plates, I'm sure Disney will be no different.  Just explain to them the situation, show them his tube and they will be fine.  I wouldn't stress it too much!  We have a lot of character meals planned with buffets and we don't plan on paying for him.


The server at Disney has the authority to decrease a price. They won't do it ahead of time, but will do it when you are there - just explain.

You don't have to do anything at the counter service, you just order what you want and take it to your table. For full service, you can just explain ( but, really won't have a problem - portions are big and many people share a meal).

For buffets, you may be charged, but your server will most likely remove the charge. So, I would assume you will be charged, at least a child's fee, but are quite likely to have the charge removed. 

For character meals, again, the server can remove the charge. You may be charged an "Entertainment Fee", which is much smaller than the regular fee. 

And, with this, I am closing this volume since maroo completed the new volume.


----------

